# Formula 1 thread



## CurvingEdge (Jun 10, 2007)

So I just watched the candian gp in montreal

Hamilton gets his first win

Toyota FTW


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2007)

Woah, seriously, hamilton. He's a fucking genius it seems. First season, leads the championship, first win after a few races...

And the austrian media (I'm austrian ) is gonna get crazy over Wurz's third place. That guy had a lot of bad luck and now he's getting the points again. Good thing.

Seems like canada took it's toll again. Still one of my favourite tracks, and THE favourite when it comes to racing games


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 10, 2007)

Canada is just the king!! well apart from Spa & Suzuka!!! fook monte carlo!! lets just do montreal twice!!! 

Sato.................oh god!!! the pain of seeing ma main man raikonnen first get pasted by him, and then actually be faster then the ferrari!! raikonnen, just retire man, god will not allow you to win  wtf is up with ferrari?! but Satos move on alonso, awesome!!!! 

Kudo's to hamilton, better then the over hyped jenson.............WHO?! LOL!!!
Good to see britain winning at SOMETHING nowadays...........


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2007)

Jenson Button you mean?

He had talent and potential when he debuted in 2000, but he had bad luck with his team choice -,-

Well, as long as it pays the bills (lol wtf, formula 1 drivers get millions)


----------



## CurvingEdge (Jun 10, 2007)

werd satos pas was amazing...the whole race was full of drama lol....


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2007)

Safety car all the time, srlsy lol


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 10, 2007)

That was one of the best GP's I saw in the last few years. It had everything. It was dramatic, it had a lot of crashes (luckily Kubica is kinda okay now), many Saftey Car phases, stupid drivers that drove of red traffic lights and got kicked out of the race because of it and Alexander Wurz on P3.

Seriously from P19 to P3, that was just awesome to watch. Sato was also cool when he was outrunning Alonso in the last few rounds.

A really good GP I have to say.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah, from 19 to 3 was quite impressive, even though it was due to luck.

But srsly, is hamilton gonna be the first driver to win his first F1 season?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 10, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Yeah, from 19 to 3 was quite impressive, even though it was due to luck.
> 
> But srsly, is hamilton gonna be the first driver to win his first F1 season?



nah, no way!!! OVER RAIKONNENS DEAD BODY WILL HE!!!! lol
raikkonens come so close twice over the years!! even though his a brit it will hurt me to see hamilton beat raikkonen right away!!! *split loyallties!!!*  

i really dont know who to support this year, ive been mclaren for all the raikkonen years, but ive always hated ferrari!!!! im in cognitive dissonance!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 10, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Yeah, from 19 to 3 was quite impressive, even though it was due to luck.
> 
> But srsly, is hamilton gonna be the first driver to win his first F1 season?



nah, no way!!! OVER RAIKONNENS DEAD BODY WILL HE!!!! lol
raikkonens come so close twice over the years!! even though his a brit it will hurt me to see hamilton beat raikkonen right away!!! *split loyallties!!!*  

i really dont know who to support this year, ive been mclaren for all the raikkonen years, but ive always hated ferrari!!!! im in cognitive dissonance!!!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2007)

Lol and I was ferrari fan due to schumacher, but he's not here anymore.

I also can't quite grasp the idea that raikonnen is now driving for ferrari >_>

As much as I will always remember alonso in renault (lol what happened to them?)


But it's nothing like the good old days when we had 3 almost equally strong teams fighting for the championship. (that was before ferrari pretty much started to own year after year)


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 10, 2007)

haha massa, cant even remember to stop at a red light! 

apparenmtly kubica has a broken leg, no confimation though...........thats sad to hear


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2007)

This race suckes... 4 or 5 safety cars Kubica got serious wound(broken leg) AND KIMI FINISHED 5th FFS whY KIMIII
P.S I loved when Sato passed Alonso lol


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2007)

Poor polish guy, is his leg really broken? he'll not be able to race for months, right?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 10, 2007)

how on earth he survived that is amazing, thank god that car didnt fling onto the other side of the hairpin. amazing to think something made of carbon fibre and other light materials are so safe!!

dont worry, kimi is waiting for his moment, hell do some mass rapage 'japan 2005' stylee!!! that was one SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET race for the kimi fans!!!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2007)

That's one crazy crash. A few years earlier, he would have died.

But it shows how dangerous montreal is.


----------



## Arios (Jun 10, 2007)

Damn, I don't always watch F1 but sometimes I do if i'm bored.  From what i've heard it was an amazing race for both good and bad reasons - I wish i'd watched it now  

Oh and I also just read that despite initial reports that the guy broke his leg, he actually escaped relatively unscathed.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2007)

I stopped watching F1 actively about 3 or 4 years ago >_>

It got boring because schumacher (although i like him) always won, and stuff.

I do update myself on the current races and stuff, though.


----------



## Arios (Jun 10, 2007)

I remember reading about Jacques Villeneuve (sp?) criticising Hamilton recently for driving too dangerously and compared him to Michael Schumacher.  As soon as I read this though I just thought, hold up, you're comparing him to probably the best F1 driver ever and you're saying it's dangerous.  If that's what it takes for Hamilton to win then I don't see why he shouldn't take risks - I'm sure Schumacher wouldn't have shyed away from an opportunity during a race, even if it was dangerous and that is probably what led him to being champion so many times.

I mean they all know what could happen if something goes wrong during a race and criticising them for taking too many risks just seems stupid to me.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2007)

Lol no. Schumacher got champion because of superiority, he lost the chances for winning the championship in 1997 BECAUSE he attacked *villeneuve* in a race

And the old times where he duelled with damon hill, well.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn this race has everything. Kubica's crash was horrible though. Hopefully he gets better from his broken leg and come back strong. 

reat that Mclaren won this one. Lewis' maiden win was inevitable considering how hes been going in the past 6 races. Props to him. Pity Alonso didnt do better, he was all over the place today. Mclaren ftw


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> Damn this race has everything. Kubica's crash was horrible though. Hopefully he gets better from his broken leg and come back strong.



The best comeback after such an injury that I can remember was 1999, Schumacher. That guy came back and easily pushed irvine towards the leadership, although it wasn't enough by a few points.


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hamilton, is doing really good for his first year in F1. I think he'll be really good in the years to come...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2007)

Brutalis9 said:


> Hamilton, is doing really good for his first year in F1. I think he'll be really good in the years to come...



"really good"? He's leading the championship


----------



## CurvingEdge (Jun 11, 2007)

^^yah hes doing amazing things  but Im rooting for hamilton..but im a toyota fan(gotta go with the underdogs/newbies) also Sato and the super agurri team


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2007)

CurvingEdge said:


> ^^yah hes doing amazing things  but Im rooting for hamilton..but im a toyota fan(gotta go with the underdogs/newbies) also Sato and the super agurri team



What happened to toyota, anyway? I mean they were all like "we have a plan and we're gonna be big in year 200x" , but I don't see them getting big points on their own...


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 11, 2007)

I think they have the biggest budget of all Formula 1 teams, but they mostly fight against the Spyker for the last positions in the race. Well, it's mostly R. Schumacher, Jarno Trulli at least puts up a good qualifying performance.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2007)

omg what happened to R schumacher, too? He was material for the podium, sometimes rivalling or outclassing his brother. Now, he's somewhere in the back...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 11, 2007)

its just something about sato! you just cant hate the guy!!! dammit!! i still cant find a picture of sato and alonso side by side!! raikkonen for the win!! i swear hamilton is going to have some bad luck ONE day!!! surely kimi aint blessed with ALL the bad luck?!


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 11, 2007)

but Heidfeld is also good this year, and hooray for Hamilton!!!


----------



## CurvingEdge (Jun 11, 2007)

well toy hasnt been in the game enough..and thier drivers imo arnt the best..thier chassis and motor need some refinement maclaren, ferrari, renault, have all been in the game long

ralf meh..only good cuz his bro was id rather c someone else try some gp2 guy is supposedly jockeing for the job puttin pressure on ralph

i like jarno hes a good 2nd driver 

i think they just need a good driver


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 11, 2007)

Zaru said:


> The best comeback after such an injury that I can remember was 1999, Schumacher. That guy came back and easily pushed irvine towards the leadership, although it wasn't enough by a few points.



I remember that season, Hakkinen's championship year  That was a pretty interesting year, got quite tight towards the end didn't it?

Kubica only got an ankle sprain and a light concussion instead of the broken leg, so thats good news


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 12, 2007)

this HAS to be the underdog moment of the century!!! ?30m budget VS ?500m Budget!!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ST2QrbwHtuE[/YOUTUBE]

greatest F1 moment in recent history!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Oj3qAK4F2YQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice vids. Didn't think about the possibility of such videos being on youtube, lol


----------



## Arios (Jun 12, 2007)

lol nice, I think that moment offsets the amount of crashes Sato's caused in the past.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 12, 2007)

sato is a legend in my book because of his erratic driving!!i swear that guy could cause an accident driving down a STRAIGHT!!!

theres PLENTY of vids on youtube! search for the brazil gp 2005!!! where alonso thought it would be funny to drive into a tyre at 150mph+ in the rain.................during waved yellows!!!

RAIKKONEN HAD TO LOSE HIS 1ST!!! THOSE FEW POINTS COST HIM THE TITLE!!!!! I SWEAR HE LOST OUT BY ONE POINT THAT YEAR?!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah 2003 he lost by 1 points.... I remember the germany Gp when Kimi Montoya and barichello went out :/


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2007)

me and the renualt F1 car!!!


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome car, but i prefer the Mclaren one or the Ferari


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice. I sat in a 1997 jordan, once. Damn those drivers are small, I was still in growth back then but I hardly fit in


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2007)

haha, cant really complain!  thsoe tires are HUGE!!! now i knwo how those pit men feel like when a tire runs over their foot!!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2007)

Lol, a tractor once drove over my leg, formula 1 tyres can't hurt more than that 

Was anyone of you ever at a real race, or at least visited a circuit?

I only visited the austrian A1-Circuit once, saw some drivers testing.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Finally Mclaren are coming good after a few years of disappointment. Another one two, I havent been this excited since Mika Hakkinen left Mclaren  

Great job by Alonso and especially Lewis, the guy is just outstanding so far


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

Hamilton won again... impressive.

What's with the ferraris, driving so close to each other so long? They were on the total same level this race...


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 17, 2007)

HAMILTON!! I think he'll be champion this year


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Kimis been really lacklutre lately, ever since Melbourne. He better step up but yea, first he needs to get use to those bridgestones.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 17, 2007)

nah, raikkonen will still win it....................hamilton WILL run out of this AMAZING luck!!! why do slower cars ALWAYS come out like 0.00000000000001 seconds in front off raikonnen after pitstops?! ?! ARGHHHH!! it ahppened with hiedfeld in monaco!!!

haha, Alonso is well pissed off!!! ^_^

and its not all kimis fault, i mean massa hasnt exactly been flying recently has he? get yo act together ferrari!!!


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 17, 2007)

Haha poor Alonso  and this year Renault sucks


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

I just find it hilarious at Alonso complaining about the team bias towards Hamilton..... :rofl



But seriously, they are 

And Massa needs to drive better


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

Lol the team is definitely biased towards alonso.

But that will change as soon as his wm leadership is untouchable.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree to that...

People are saying Hamilton is lucky, no, he is a good driver with a good car...

Ok, he has been lucky lately, but you can't blame luck for his performance so far.....

But still think the main fight will be between Alonso/ Raikkonen


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 17, 2007)

the media complain hamilton should have challenged alonso at 
monaco................ermmmmmmm where exatcly DO YOU overtake at monaco?!

massa cant do jack at the moment, because the current ferrari is below par!!! i mean both ferraris were...............17 seconds behind!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah....
Ferrari aren't doing too well....
Its actualy good that way, it means more teams can challenge for the ttle..

*looks at the table

Well, at least another team can challenge


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Well you cant really take Hamiltons performances as good luck. It takes skill to even win one race, and hes done it twice now. You've gotta give him credit for that at least.

If Alonso were still at Renault, I wonder how things would have turned out


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah, I think Renault sucks


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

_ think if Alonso was at Renault, he'd be crap, since Renaults car this year is made out of Defeat...

seriously, they changed the whole aerodynamic of it and destroyed the car..._


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Agreed. Alonso would not have been happy if he were still there. At least hes still in the running for the championship with Mclaren


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 17, 2007)

I miss Michael Schumacher, He would owned


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Schumacher was the dirties best drive ever to live...

After Ayrton Senna of course!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Lol two years without a championship must have dragged him down a bit


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Senna > Formula 1


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

Accident at 250 km/h > senna


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah..
Hey, Im Brazilian! 
Don't mention that please! 
Thank you


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Why oh why did Sena had to go so early  Even if I was really young at the time, my dad said I used to watch alot of Formula one when Senna was around, since he has always been a Mclaren fan.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Senna was don.....
He was made out of win...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

Senna was before my time, though. I started watching formula 1 in 1999, right after I bought the first racing simulation game from Ubisoft (I was addicted to that awesome game, it still outclasses many of the newer ones)


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

>.<
Ive trully followed since Nigel Mansel was the British don.....
well, 3 years before Senna death


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I have been seriously following it since 98, Hakkinen's championship year


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Mikka was top......
but shucmi was better


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

Well hakkinen was the everlasting rival from 98 to 2001... afterwards, well. I think he was still there in 2002, right?

Those two (schumacher and hakkinen) had quite a few awesome fights and although 99 it was irvine it was still close.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

It was a good rivalry because Mikka was a top driver and shumi was scard of having his place as the best taken over...
I mean, shumi is a dirty scum... always riding dirty, mikka knew how to defend...
those were the best recent years of F1 IMO


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

Schumacher was actually trying to become the nr. 1 again, he wasn't fearing to have his place taken over.

Remember? 94/95 world champion
Then he and irvine became the new ferrari team in 1996, he had something like >40 points back then. Nothing much. A transfer year, so to say, so he wasn't nr.1 already.

In 1997, he fought against villeneuve (lol that guy went down) and had a chance of winning the championship but because of some mistakes and the aggressive attack against jacques and the following disqualification he couldn't win.

In 1998 he lost to hakkinen, in 1999 too... then ferrari won in 2000 and became the sole winner for a few years.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

But even though he didnt win those titles, he was a much superior driver...
I just think the grudge mikka and shumi had for each other was priceless >,<
it was really fun to watch


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Hakkinen was my all time fav. His battles with Schumi were legendary, those were the best years for formula one since I started watching. I took the year off watching formula one after his retirement. His last win at indianapolis was so awesome, I was pretty sad when he left Mclaren and the sport

I was excited when Kimi came on board but unluckily his time at Mclaren was filled with disappointed and car unreliability. Hamilton gives me hope for some more good years with Mclaren


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> But even though he didnt win those titles, he was a much superior driver...
> I just think the grudge mikka and shumi had for each other was priceless >,<
> it was really fun to watch



I don't think it was a grudge. More like rivals. I mean they were on rather good terms. Unlike coulthard. Damn, schumacher and coulthard really didn't like each other


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

I dont think shumi likes him today.. lol


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

Well it's pointless anyway. Hakkinen is with his family and not a formula 1 driver.

Schumacher isn't one anymore either (but damn, he broke so many records)


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Yea, that was more of a genuine rivalry. They had massive respect for each other through the years. Coulthard and Schumi were different though, they hated each others guts, especially when Coulthard was up on his neck during Hakkinen's retirement year, fighting for the championship.

I remember seeing in a book a pic of Coulthard giving Schumi the finger when he couldnt get past him. That picture was priceless


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

I saw that race, lol 

It was quite funny to see that.

Also, do you guys remember / did you see the incidents with the weird people running over the track? Like in hockenheim 2000? Those guys were hilarious.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> I remember seeing in a book a pic of Coulthard giving Schumi the finger when he couldnt get past him. That picture was priceless



I still got the newspaper picture lying in my room somewhere... hahaha


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Zaru.... priceless... :rofl


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Haha that was the one. That moment was brilliant


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

you know what is even funnier??

you took it from a Schumacher fan page....


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

Reminiscing about such golden moments is a reason why I should start watching formula 1 again 

I just remember the moment when Schumacher took away Raikonnens first win (france) by driving past him in that chicane a few rounds before the end...



Royal Paladine said:


> you know what is even funnier??
> 
> you took it from a Schumacher fan page....



Googled for "coulthard finger"


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Noway... too much coincidence....

and yes, you should watch it... its a good sport, fun to watch....

All we need now is a good rivalry... we already have the drivers....

Hoping for a Alonso/Raikkonen and Hamilton/Massa fight..


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Haha yea, this year should be fun to watch. A rivalry between Ferrari and Mclaren just like the good old days


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah, when I saw a race a while ago I thought "wait, since when is ferrari fighting mclaren again?"

mclaren was down for a while but now they can rock some shit.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

They got a good car this year...
I think they reformulated everything, brought some good heads to top the project for this season and its paying off well so far...


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 17, 2007)

Yea, its been 2 long years without contention. Good to see them have a good car again. Hopefully Hamilton keeps this up and build a relationship with Ron Dennis like Mika had before him


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

I still can't quite believe how much ownage hamilton is driving.

To see such a unique case after all those years... I mean it's really rare. Was there ever any case where a firstyear-newbie lead the championship?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

No, its a record on its making...

He is a good driver, and if he keeps cool, not letting his Ego explode, then i a near future he'll become a champion for sure..


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

Well he can win this championship already. But yeah, if the ego bursts up and if mclaren fails next year, he's gonna have a hard time.

On the other hand, if he stays on the ground and just wins races like that... he can earn millions of sympathies.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 17, 2007)

:
it was good at begining

but later when ROn denis told alonso not to push

lewis it sucked

same went to Kimi vs Massa


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

True...
The reason why everybody is liking him is because he is humble....
seriously, watch his interviews... he tries to talk away from the subject, which is a good sign... keeping that mentality will bring trophies and admires...

McLaren got it spot on this year, they need to keep the same basis for next year, if they do so, they can challenge Ferrari once again, and who knows, even become better...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm wondering, can the directors just barge into the team radio or do they notify wether the directors can broadcast their radio or not?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 17, 2007)

Only the leader of the team can talk to the pilot, I mean, its a rule... occasionaly you get an assistant talking to the pilot...

Or you have a specific person in charge of communication with the pilots....

They use different channels for each pilot, otherwise it would get confusing and its not good knowing each other strategy


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 18, 2007)

nah, cant beat it when schumacher and couthard tangled in the rain in Spa!! then schumacher went to punch someone in the mclaren pit lane!! ah that was priceless!!!

and that raikkonen incident was so gay!! freeking oil!!!! i was so pissed off that day!!! what are the odds of spinning on oil on the last lap?! ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2007)

Well in bad luck, nothing beats Mika Hakkinen's race in barcelona... I think it was 2001 or 2002...

His car died in the last curves of the last lap, he was leading D:


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 18, 2007)

nah, the riakkonen trye EXPLOSION!!! at the nurburgring!!! ah man!!! ONE MORE LAP!!!!! 

man just youtubed some montoya/schumacher vids, man i miss that guy!!! he was CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZY!!! ^_^


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2007)

He was in the beginning. Coming from the aggressive american race series (champcar or something), he attacked a lot in the beginning.

But he became calm quickly.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Hakkinen last trun burn out was amazing....
I was so shocked and pissing myself at the same time... >.<


----------



## Dan (Jun 18, 2007)

Did you see Alonso at the press confrence you can obviously see he wants to be number 1 lol.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

Alonso is n.1, but Hamilton is doing very well at the moment so he's getting all the media attention...


----------



## Dan (Jun 18, 2007)

put Hamilton is top of the leader board by 10 points. and hes more of a hotter prospect. So if i was Maclaren i'd put Lewis before Alonso.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 18, 2007)

I wouldn't, because, although Hamilton is a good driver, Alonso > Hamilton and is more experienced...

I don't expect Hamilton to cayy this form to the end of the season... maybe in a couple of years he'll become champion, but not this year...


----------



## Dan (Jun 18, 2007)

Mabye. But you never know


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 19, 2007)

He'll hit the rookie wall sooner or later but Im hoping for it to not happen. Would be better for the team if he were to keep up these podium finishes


----------



## Dan (Jun 19, 2007)

Yep, i'd like for him to win in. If he keeps up these performances then he definatly can


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Im actualy hoping Hamiltn do well so we don't have a 2 horse race....

I want competition people!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah the most interesting seaons are those were many teams fight for wins.

Just a few years ago, ferrari, mclaren and williams were almost equal. Those were fun times.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh yeah....
It was good... every race was unpredictanle.....

I miss that badly... especially for the last 6 years = Schumi...

Now alonso... danm.....

We  need some specime of Evil Knivel of F1..... to entertain us


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, we need some real rivals and a bit bitching 

It's always the extraordinary that makes a race/season memorable. Awesome fights, maneuvers, incidents, accidents...


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Basicaly we need more of Coultards finger between the drivers??


----------



## Dan (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol, if Alonso went to Ferrari that would make things very exciting.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

No 

We needs Coultards finger!


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 19, 2007)

Button is jealous on Hamilton


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Button lacks skills,
therefore Hamiltom > Button

Plus Hamilton has a better car...

I don't mean Button is crap, but he isn't ambitious enough to fight for higher places


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2007)

Button keeps on making the worst decisions when it comes to team choices that is why he is where he is.  I do feel he is a good talent his fight (although in vain) agains Fisichella's renault in the US GP shows it. But i don't think he is championship material.

Hamilton although a rookie though is showing that he potentially has it all.  Yes he is in one of the 2 top teams but in reality in most of the races he has been out racing Alonso but was beaten by massa in the end and even if you have one of the best cars defeating a 2 time world champion and remain on the podium is not something to be put down...

Plus Prost has come out to complain about what i feel is best policy of McLaren which is don't have a number 1 driver and let them fight it out for most of the race (he feels that it causes too much tension in a team) also you do realise that in effect McLaren are 2 teams as Alonso and Hamilton have two different staff from top to bottom only thing they have in common is the Merc engine and the big boss in the end.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 19, 2007)

Button needs to be more ambitious and he also needs a better car

Hamilton has all the characteristcs of a champ, lets hope his Ego follows him well...

McLaren system should be extinct, especialy under this circustance where they have a english driver on the team, of course they'll be biased towards him....


----------



## birabudo (Jun 19, 2007)

man button fell especially  since honda is garbage this year 
It seem the trend is starting to be customer>factory but 
seriously customer cars really stepped up their game this year except spyker 
but this is their first year


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't thik the so called "customers" cars stepped up, I think the big dogs performances fell overall.
This is good for the formula 1 because it makes it more competitive...


----------



## Dan (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm happy for Hamilton. But if it was like a 4 horse race.
Hamilton, Alonso, Button and Coulthard mabye. that'd make it alot better and more exciting.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Uchiha Chaud said:


> I'm happy for Hamilton. But if it was like a 4 horse race.
> Hamilton, Alonso, *Button* and *Coulthard* mabye. that'd make it alot better and more exciting.



What did you smoke?? 

Button and Coulthard are not fit to fight for the title, especially Coulthard....
hes at the end of his career...

The real race is Alonso v Raikkonnen, but with the unexpected success of Hamilton it made it intriguing...

If Massa get his act right he can also fight for the tile....



Uchiha Chaud said:


> Alonso, Raikkonnen, Massa and Hamilton



Fixed


----------



## Dan (Jun 20, 2007)

you know your F1 good


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

lol....

Im a sport fanatic... so I'm inside everything....

I know a lot about footy, basketball, tenis, F1..
I like american football and ice hockey, but I lack knowledge at it..


but F1 was always a passion of mine


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> What did you smoke??
> 
> Button and Coulthard are not fit to fight for the title, especially Coulthard....
> hes at the end of his career...



Srsly, why is coulthard still driving? He earned millions and millions already, he's old and doesn't really win much. Just end your carreer already, david -,-


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Srsly, why is coulthard still driving? He earned millions and millions already, he's old and doesn't really win much. Just end your carreer already, david -,-



lol...
In Brazil we call that "P?-de-meia", which, in a literall meaning would make any sense..

It is basically saying he is "filling his sock" with whatever he can make...

He still compete only for his money and the pleasure of driving in high speed, because he can't even win children attention anymore..


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 20, 2007)

why is there so much raikkonen hate around, not in here just everywhere recently?!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2007)

There is? D:

I didn't notice that, then.

Maybe he's uptight in interviews nowadays?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 20, 2007)

There is no hatred, at least not from us...

Raikkonen needs to come out the closet and start driving.. He had a bit of bad luck since the start of the season, but comon....

Shake it off and go....


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 21, 2007)

Nah theres no Raikkonen hate. Hes just having some tough time lately, what with the new team, new car, new tyres and all. The season has a long way to go, and he's still up there to challenge for the title.


----------



## Dan (Jun 21, 2007)

well i want Himilton to win. So im with him all the way.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 21, 2007)

I wanted Alonso to win but Alonso is a bad loser. Now I don´t have a favourite competitor.

There´re being roumours about a change between Alonso-Raikkonen (Alonso to Ferrari and Raikkonen to McLaren).

PD: Hurray for Hamilton. 1º year in F1, leader of the mundial. He can be greater than Shumalcher.


----------



## CurvingEdge (Jun 21, 2007)

alonso should go to toyota........


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> I wanted Alonso to win but Alonso is a bad loser. Now I don?t have a favourite competitor.
> 
> There?re being roumours about a change between Alonso-Raikkonen (Alonso to Ferrari and Raikkonen to McLaren).
> 
> PD: Hurray for Hamilton. 1? year in F1, leader of the mundial. *He can be greater than Shumalcher*.



No, he can't and he won't.

Schumi is above good....


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 21, 2007)

Cars make the pilots, not the contrary. Give Heidfeld a Mclaren and Hamilton a Sauber, and Heidfeld would be dominating..


----------



## diefirefly (Jun 21, 2007)

im bord you guys are boring but what is bordem


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

No Cassius, pilots make the cars work at their full potential.
Ok, the cars do give a pilote edge during a race, but, for example, Schumi and Alonso won championships with Renault/ Benneton, considered a mediocre car.

The quality of the pilot is the X factor, if they don't have the winning instinc, they are as good as women driving.

If you think otherwise then you lack knowledge.


EDIT: Reasons why Hamilton won't be crowned champion, at least not this year IMO:


----------



## Dan (Jun 21, 2007)

Alonso is a very bad loser. He can't take the fact that he's not no1 after shumacker(dont know spelling) left.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Alonso beat Schumi to the title.... fair and square 
He is the n.1 after Schumi, there is no arguments over it


----------



## Dan (Jun 21, 2007)

well hes not at the top atm. You can see in interviews that he's sulking.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2007)

Alonso simply isn't the continuous "uber pwnage" that schumacher was in the past years.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

People say he is winging,
but his argument is a fact.

McLaren *ARE* biased towards Hamilton because he is a British driver, and McL is owned by British...

I mean, the whole system inside the McL is different from the rest of the F1... each driver have their own team working for them, thats wrong

They are clearly giving Hamilton priority, thats wrong

When Alonso makes a public claim, which is the truth, they try to shut him, again, wrong


----------



## Dan (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah. but i prefer it like that. back then you knew who was gonna win. gets boring.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Alonso simply isn't the continuous "uber pwnage" that schumacher was in the past years.



True, but in the other hand,
Schumi didn't have a proper opponent since Mikka....



Uchiha Chaud said:


> yeah. but i prefer it like that. back then you knew who was gonna win. gets boring.



If you prefer it like that go watch WWE, fixing results aren't benefitial to anyone


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> True, but in the other hand,
> Schumi didn't have a proper opponent since Mikka....



Well there were years where he dominated so much... it wasn't funny anymore. I mean, seasons where he won...like 12,13 races? Or what was that?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

It clearly shows his superiority over everyone....

He did break almost every single record.. we can't contest his skills, since, statisticaly, he is the most successful driver of all time.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, he doesn't have some records that you get at the start. Like, youngest winning driver and stuff like that.

But afterwards...well, you see. His amount of wins will probably never be touched.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow!
You are the first person ever to agree with me..



			
				Zaru said:
			
		

> His amount of wins will probably never be touched.



I agree 100%


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2007)

I mean, srsly, the other persons with high win amounts are prost, senna and the like. And they are WAY behind him. By dozens of wins, actually. And we know what calibers prost and senna were. I don't see any of the current guys catch up to that.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

True..

I mean, we can't rule out the possibility of a person being able to break those records, but, danm, I would be extremely surprised and excited if this comes to happen...

But I don't see it.....

Prost and Senna were the best of all in my opinion..

Senna
Prost
Schumi

Ive seen them driving and  , they were beyond awsomeness..


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2007)

Although, it's all so different from the old races.

You know, in the 50ies/60ies. The drivers needed different qualities back then. There were some serious talents and good drivers, but the chance of dying or just ending the carreer way too early was quite high.

Jochen Rindt


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, I'll be very honest...
I don't really researched anything on the 50s/60s...

I am totaly focused on 80s til today..

But yea, Ive seen many documentaries about the old races, and how back them drivers had to be *really* good to win races...

Like you said, safety was a problem, so many talented drivers lost their lifes/ couldn't drive anymore because of accidents...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2007)

I mostly know about it from books I possess, and from doing a bit of history research on that.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

I find Formula 1 really entertaining....
I don't know, I get very excited with the good races....


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2007)

Well that's why they are called GOOD races, right?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

lol....
not all of them....

but i've seen some pretty fantastic ones.....


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 21, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Well, he doesn't have some records that you get at the start. Like, youngest winning driver and stuff like that.
> 
> But afterwards...well, you see. His amount of wins will probably never be touched.



nah, raikkonen will break every record!!    LOL 

i remember that 12 win reason, that was ridiculous!! people say the drivers dont make a difference, they DO!! i mean 60-70 laps of PURE consistency!! no amrgin for error, one mistake a BANG! your off the track!! even thoguh schmacher may be hated by some, but you cant atke away the fact he was a great driver!!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah. There really was a lot of unsympathy towards him. I don't know why, actually. Because of some aggressive driving maneuvers in the past? Supposed cheating?

Srsly that was in the middle of the 90ies, what he won in the 00's can't simply be cheated or something.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Raikkonen will *not, ever* beat Schumi's record....

Like I posted before, Schumi is one of the best drivers ever, in my opinion and statisticaly...

1 - Senna
2 - Prost
3 - Schumi


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, Senna was taken out of the statistics way too early. He could have achieved quite a lot.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes Zaru,

I'm not saying this as a Brazilian, but as a F1 fan.

Senna was the best driver ever to live, not only was he composed of all necessary skills, he was very humble, down to earth guy.
He never let fame go over him, seriously, he was a role model.

On the tracks, well, he was a master. The way he dided was very sad..

It was named the "weekend of hell" in Imola '94..

First, Barrichello was knocked unconscious and swallowed his tongue when he crashed his Jordan with sickening violence in Friday practice. 

His escape with only minor bruises seemed to underline how safe F1 had become, an illusion that was shattered forever when Austrian novice Roland Ratzenberger was killed instantly in a crash the following day. 

Senna went to the scene of the accident - 200m further on from the point where he would lose his own life - and for several hours considered not racing the next day, even retiring for good. 

But after a late-night talk with Frank Williams, Senna resolved to go on. 

The sombre atmosphere turned blacker when a start-line crash sent a wheel bouncing into the crowd, injuring several spectators. 

Then the death....

I mean..... Jesus Christ... horrible


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh I almost forgot about the austrian guy (weird considering I'm also Austrian)

I wonder if he would have become a successfull driver.


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, honestly, I have no danm clue! 

I, well, we didn't see enough of him to judge his potential.....

Unfortunately he died too...

Danm Imola, cursed track


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2007)

Although... Alonso started as some random team driver in 2001. I think it was minardi...or arrows.

Who would have thought he'd become world champion?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 21, 2007)

Well....
we can't compare Alonso's case with Rolands...
but, undoubtfuly, Alonso skills flourished like a flash.... I remember him as a test driver in Minardi back in 2000.....

I must admit I also never thought he'd become what he is today..

EDIT: Here is Alonso in the beggining of his career:
Alonso Minardi


----------



## birabudo (Jun 21, 2007)

any speculation on Magny Cours 
for 1st I think is gonna be Felipe 2nd Hamilton and 3rd  Heidfeld

Thats the way I see it


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 22, 2007)

@stepdogg....

Heidfeld?!  are you insane?!
He'll be up there by the weirdest of flukes if you ask me....

Hamilton and Massa, yes, but they'll have to challenge Alonso and Raikkonen


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 24, 2007)

SABOTAGE!!! I KNEW IT!!! ONLY SABOTAGE WOULD SLOW DOWN THE GREAT RIAKKONEN!! ^_^


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 24, 2007)

@ Neji....
hahaha.... they are sabotaging him after all.....
*P R I C E L E S S*


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol sabotage? Thats bloody low if you ask me


----------



## birabudo (Jun 26, 2007)

wow and I was just getting ready to hate on kimi


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 27, 2007)

Kimis cool......when he was with Mclaren


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 27, 2007)

Kimi is funny...
I love his interviews... he always looks very anxious....
his stare is scary...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 27, 2007)

thats ebcause he takes no shit from people, when everyone else had no balls to dare overtake schumacher, kimi stepped in! well so did montoya but he MUSt have had a screw loose up there!! he did more 'smash up' schmacher, then 'overtake' him!!

btw, any of ya know where i can get the cap worn by kimi at the mo'? all i can find is his old mclaren ones, when will ferrari release the current replica's?! i want one!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 27, 2007)

McLaren are taking over Neji...
they are communists too!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 30, 2007)

Massa on pole!!
the curse of Raikkonen striked Alonso!!engine fialure!! ahahahaha so priceless!!

very catchy

classic race!! wonder what alonso was thinking driving into a tyre...........


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 30, 2007)

> wonder what alonso was thinking driving into a tyre



I can bet it was "_Puta Mierda!_"


----------



## birabudo (Jun 30, 2007)

ha Alonso must be so pissed and he probably  has to change 
his engine to so he'll start in 20th


----------



## Hio (Jun 30, 2007)

Formula 1 is dumb,, only see how cars ride and who drives the fastest wins and it's bad for nature


----------



## Dan (Jun 30, 2007)

, thats one of the dumbest things I've heard. 

you lack intelligence.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like Ferrari are up for this race, they look pretty competitive at qualifying. Pity Hamilton didnt get the pole but P2 is fine with his explosive starts. Unlucky for Alonso to get that bad luck


----------



## Dan (Jun 30, 2007)

Felipe Massa, he's a good driver. But i think Hamilton can maintain his winning streak. That French track doesn't look too hard.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 30, 2007)

Yea, Massa a brillaint driver I reckon. I kinda like the battle between him and Hamilton along with Kimi's against Alonso. Makes it quite interesting to watch this season


----------



## Dan (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, Alonso was first. Then Hamilton bumped him to second. If Massa bumps him to third or Kimi bumps him to fourth hes gonna be so pissed its unbelievable.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 30, 2007)

Yea, the pride of a 2 time champion


----------



## birabudo (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a feeling this is going to be a very interesting race
especially with the high chance of rain


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Around 4 hours till race starts. Its gonna be fun if it does rain


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

Race is on now...
CMON MASSA!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Good start from the ferraris


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

Excellent....
Hamilton fell back to 3rd...

Alonso and heidfeld are having a good fight for 6th...

so far so good...

massa already 4 secs gap....


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Come on McLaren!! Kimi desperately needs this win since hes 26 or so points behind Hamilton. Lewis needs another podium finish


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

Man...
Alonso/Heidfeld battle turned me on... it took him over 10 attempts to get pass...

Did you see the Spyker car of Alberts???
he left the pits with the fuel tube and knocked 3 mechanics outta the way.. 

Massa is slow... Kimi and Halmiton are catching him...


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Lol that Spyker mistake was funny as.

That battle between Lewis and Kubica right after Hamiltons pit stop was pretty sweet as well, the guy was so aggresive to get back that spot. Looks like Ferrari have this in the bag, since Hamiltons on a three-stop


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey...
never say never...
remember Mikka Hakkinen against Schumi... he broke in the last turn.. 

but yeah...
Kubica took the 3rd from Hamilton but he bounced back agrgressivly...
pretty nice....

Massa just pitted....
Kimmi will pit soon and Massa will restore 1st...
is Hamilton scheduled for 3 stops??? O_O


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Man I was heartbroken when Mika broke down on that last lap 

Yea, Lewis is on a 3-stop which pretty much means he wont be contending for the win.

Kimis been totally different today, he actually went ahead of Massa after his pit


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

lol...
Massa is a underachiever.... he need to get his act right...

Kubica is giving hmilton a run for his money...

Ferreris new car is ace.... new aerodynamic, engine is running smoother...
man that car is looking mean... I like the cherry color too....


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yea, Raikkonens likin the new car. Silverstone will be pretty interesting. Kubicas been surprising but Im sure Lewis can keep the spot

Btw the cherry red looks hot. Lovin the new looks Ferrari


----------



## Hio (Jul 1, 2007)

You guys are F1 retards


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

Well... Race over..

Kimmi
Massa
Hamilton
Kubica
and Alonso 7th....

Good day for ferrari, well diserved win...
Looking forward for Silverstone...

Ferrari back with a BANG!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Great race by Ferrari, Kimi now actually looking good behind the car. On a positive note, its 8 out of 8 podium finishes for Hamilton


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

Like I said...
I dont think Hamilton will win this season...
but in 2 season times I bet for him to really challenge for the title...

This season has been lucky for him... The team is biased towards him, Alonsio is doing poorly, the Ferraris only just got their new car, BMW has struggled a lot (although today Kubica and Heidfeld looke good.... they got a new car too....)

I predict a Red riot from now on...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 1, 2007)

Fantastic race from both Kimi Raikkonen and Felipe Massa (YEY KIMI GOOO)
What a crapy strategy for Lewis.... 3 pits lol  and good driving from Fernando


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 1, 2007)

haha! see kimi FLY past lewis at the start!!! the comeback is ON!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

Its the new cherry ferrari... 
Its magic...
I expect Kimmi and Massa to push McLaren to the limits...

predict Red Riot Rollover!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 1, 2007)

Some ppl are saying that the championship is over for Kimi but i dont believe it Kimi has prooved his driving skills and that nothing its impossible for him XD


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 1, 2007)

did itv show the start of the race after the GP to analyse the start??!

yh itv, suck on that with yo bias coverage!!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

> Some ppl are saying that the championship is over for Kimi but i dont believe it Kimi has prooved his driving skills and that nothing its impossible for him XD



Yeah... I believe he will have a shot now that Ferrari got their car right, new aerodynamic, gearbox changed, engine smoother, break/ throttle completely renovated...
and the color is ace.



> did itv show the start of the race after the GP to analyse the start??!
> 
> yh itv, suck on that with yo bias coverage!!!!



lol... they didn't...
they only showed the replay once...
"look how Kimmi owned Hamilton" ....
they blamed the bad strategy (3 stops, which was bad) for Hamilton loss...
What they didn't mention is that Kimmi just slapped him out of the way...


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow lots of Ferrari fans here XP Anyways Lewis never had it won just yet since there is still lots of races left. This was a turning point for Ferrari, they're just gonnga get stronger and stronger


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

> This was a turning point for Ferrari, they're just gonnga get stronger and stronger



You speak truth

Thanks to the Candy Paint!!!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

That actually hurts to say since Im a Mclaren fan  Kimis cool though so yea


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

> That actually hurts to say since Im a Mclaren fan  Kimis cool though so yea




hmm.... McL fan..... Ferrari is coming for you


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 1, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> Wow lots of Ferrari fans here XP Anyways Lewis never had it won just yet since there is still lots of races left. This was a turning point for Ferrari, they're just gonnga get stronger and stronger



hehe, im no ferrari fan! i despise ferrari!! im a kimi fan!! all the years at mclaren has fueled hate for ferrari! but the ahte has lessesned over the year! LOL


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Haha awesome, flying fins for life XD

Where all the McLaren fans at?


----------



## Godot (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm glad Kimi won the race as i don't really like Massa that much. Although i'd like Hamilton to win as he's british, i do think he's being favoured at Mclaren, which is why i'm supporting Alonso this year.

And did you see when that idiot dropped Kimi's champagne bottle? rofl


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

> Where all the McLaren fans at?



Hiding in fear... 

Candy red will bumm yous...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 1, 2007)

JM-Nin said:


> I'm glad Kimi won the race as i don't really like Massa that much. Although i'd like Hamilton to win as he's british, i do think he's being favoured at Mclaren, which is why i'm supporting Alonso this year.
> 
> And did you see when that idiot dropped Kimi's champagne bottle? rofl


Lol yeah the noob droped the bottle lmao
Anyway i liked the Alonsos show he drove quite well XD


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yea he did, pity for his final placing though


----------



## birabudo (Jul 1, 2007)

Alonso must be frustrated now that Ferrari back on pace  It seems 
Ferrari is weak on low down force tracks can't wait for British gp 
hope Scott speed can do something now that he has the seem less 
transmission  

who thinks Hamilton will win his home gp


----------



## birabudo (Jul 1, 2007)

Alonso must be frustrated now that Ferrari back on pace  It seems 
Ferrari is weak on low down force tracks can't wait for British gp 
hope Scott speed can do something now that he has the seem less 
transmission  

who think Hamilton will win his home gp


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

For the sake of Mclaren I sure hope Hamilton or Alonso wins Silverstone


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 1, 2007)

Hell no...
Ferrari double again...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jul 1, 2007)

Suspect McLaren will revise their aero and engine package to try to get the advantage back. If Ferrari can pull out a few wins the next couple of races, it will become an interesting season all the way to the last race.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Another era dominated by Ferrari perhaps? I hope not XP


----------



## SxR (Jul 2, 2007)

yaaay! go Ferrari!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 2, 2007)

> Another era dominated by Ferrari perhaps? I hope not XP



Me too, but I want them to win...
McLaren already revised their car twice during this season, it is very unlikely they'll do it again..

BMW is starting to get their act right. They do have a good car but still isnt enough to compete with the big two.

Renault, well, this proves my [Fact] that driver makes car not the other way around.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 2, 2007)

Gotta agree on the renault part. Its like their a totally different team this year. This is a far cry from what they did with Alonso behind the wheels the last two years.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 2, 2007)

> Gotta agree on the renault part. Its like their a totally different team this year. This is a far cry from what they did with Alonso behind the wheels the last two years.



This back my fact that Driver > Car


----------



## birabudo (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok yes the Renault roster is not on par with last year's
 But the lack of success is not only the drivers  but the car 
Renault has a very lackluster car this year and they 
know something is not right with the car 
same with Honda except they have the same drivers as last year 
I think its not driver<car or car<driver. I think its 50/50 as in
is if a driver has a car that cannot perform the driver will be less effective


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jul 2, 2007)

Didn't Renault say they made a mistake on their engine and with the ban on engine development during the season, they were stuck with what they had? Can't believe that the switch to Bridgestone tires was the only reason why they are out of the podium...causes problems yes, but that should be overcome with wind tunnel testing and aero mods...plus other teams that were in Michelins last season are running decent. Even if Alonso was still there, Renault would be still struggling. 

Toyota and Honda teams have people baffled on their lack of performance and reliability with all the money they spend.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 3, 2007)

> Ok yes the Renault roster is not on par with last year's
> But the lack of success is not only the drivers but the car
> Renault has a very lackluster car this year and they
> know something is not right with the car
> ...



In true honesty Renault, pre-Benneton era, was never more than a mid-class team.  Their car was aways at the same standard, they did get a little reputation when schumi won the championship on it.

After that the following 10 years or so they never really showed any sign of improvement and never really hade a edge to challenge the big 3 (including old Williams).

When Alonso won, the Renault was slighly better, a rare fact, and it could compete with the BMW, but they were still far behing McL and Ferrari.

Alonso won that championship by showing similar skills to early-Schumi, whcih surprised a lot of people, including me, because of the car he was driving.

This year Renaul went back to what they used to be, same old mid-class racing team. you cannot expect them to do much better.

I agree the car plays a important role on the race, but drivers make the car.  If you through a Albert/ Sato ito a Ferrari, they will *not win*. Take for example Rubens Barrichello, OK, he was second to Schumi, but he never really competed against Schumi even though he had the car to do so..
Same thing can be said to Coulthard and Irvine (although they were better than Rubens, they never really oposed a threat to Schumi/ Mikka (back on the day)).


> Toyota and Honda teams have people baffled on their lack of performance and reliability with all the money they spend



I agree to this.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 3, 2007)

Sato in a Ferrari?! the wolrd is NOT ready for those two to be put together, the coolness would be so great everyone in the world would die of due to their aura of 'coolness', and maybe then raikkonen can win the WDC!!! YAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 3, 2007)

lol...
The Sato was just one alternative for my explanation...
id hate to see him in a good car simple because he is a bad driver


----------



## birabudo (Jul 3, 2007)

why so much sato hate
sato is not that bad of a driver  he's not good though


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 4, 2007)

Sato is gangsta, only HE can manage to cause crashes that defy physics!!

hahah! mclaren caught cheating!! they were buying blueprints off that dodge ferrari dude!!! ah priceless!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 4, 2007)

> Sato is gangsta, only HE can manage to cause crashes that defy physics!!



lol... his crashes are always awsome.... you can expect the best from his... 



> hahah! mclaren caught cheating!! they were buying blueprints off that dodge ferrari dude!!! ah priceless!!



I was about to post that... one of the senior members was thrown out of the team because of that....
dirty bastardos!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh goodie, the last thing Mclaren needs -__- Well if they did result to cheating, serves them right, hard as it is for me to say it


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

alonso will win


----------



## Hio (Jul 5, 2007)

ALBERS SUCKS just like F1


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 5, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> alonso will win



Yea thats what im talkin bout


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 5, 2007)

... you guys have good sense of humour....


----------



## birabudo (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it will be

1.Hamilton 
2kimi 
3felipe

but if it rains which I think it will its any mans game


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 5, 2007)

Well...
Im seriously beggining to believe Ferrari are going to "sweep" from now on.
The performance presented in France clearly showed the superiority of the Ferrari with its new design.
Its early to say anything, but if the car is the way it performed, then there is no chance for the others...
it really kicked ass...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 7, 2007)

well done hamilton, but raikkonen lost it yeah, if he didnt run wide he would have easilly gotten pole, but im guessing ITV might skip that though! LOL


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 7, 2007)

ITV is 200% Hamilton biased...
they never showed how Kimmi byatch slapped him outta the way in France...
it was priceless..


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2007)

Holy shit

The race start wasn't anything special, but... Massa is catching up like crazy. Started second last and is nr. 9 after 10 laps. Awesome.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 8, 2007)

lol...
Kimmi again...
im telling you that candy boys are gonna roll again...
unlucky Massa, but should not complain with a 5th..
Hamilton, well, thats the most you can expect from him... topo much hype made him shake... not ready yet...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2007)

Srsly though, what got hamilton down like that? He was leading the whole time and at the end he was like >40 seconds behind.

And massas catch-up was quite awesome. Second last to 5th, not bad.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 8, 2007)

from 26 to 18.................*cue jaws theme*


----------



## Dan (Jul 8, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> ITV is 200% Hamilton biased...
> they never showed how Kimmi byatch slapped him outta the way in France...
> it was priceless..


Obviously there gonna be biased they are based in Britain so there gonna be biased to the British driver. I'm sure its the same for other countries.

Anyway Hamilton is a genius 9 podiums in 9 races. One of the best rookies years ever. He is still in the lead. So anything can happen. maybe coming third at Silver Stone will toughen him up and get used to F1.

P.S he must be getting drunk he's always drinking champagne on the podium


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol

Well he DOES get a lot of champagne.

But ferrari is doin it rite, currently. The championship isn't over.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 8, 2007)

Kimi BEYATCH slaps mclaren again!!!


----------



## birabudo (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah Ferrari is making a come back kimi was flyin while mclaren was in the pits


----------



## Dan (Jul 8, 2007)

yep the ferrari is naturally faster. So its gonna take more skill to win from the Maclaren. I'm happy if Hamilton comes 1st 2nd or 3rd. Hes still on his rookie year.

Hes set the bar so high for himself that when he doesn't come first people look at it as a bad result. When in fair truth its still excellent.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 9, 2007)

lol.... candy boys are going psycho!! 

and yeah, I like Hamilton because he is not letting the fame go to his head...
I read the stroy about his life in one of the F1 magazines, and is quite touching...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol. I just remembered. The beckhams visited that race. What posh said was so funny because it was so artificial and fake D:


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 9, 2007)

> What posh said was so funny because it was so artificial and fake D



about martin brundle shirt????


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol I dunno what she said about martin brundle (lol that guy. I'll forever remember him as "golden brown" since that was the color of the car he drove 1996), but I mean what she said when she was interviewed in austrian tv.


----------



## Hio (Jul 9, 2007)

ALBERS IS THE BEST!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 9, 2007)

> Lol I dunno what she said about martin brundle (lol that guy. I'll forever remember him as "golden brown" since that was the color of the car he drove 1996), but I mean what she said when she was interviewed in austrian tv.



lol, martin brundle asked her about his shirt... she said it wasnt in fashion, shed prefer a different color (started to talk for about 30 seconds about his shirt)... he felt like spiting on her face... lol


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol that's even worse than what she said in austrian tv. (fake shit like "we're here for EVERYONE", lol)


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 9, 2007)

> Lol that's even worse than what she said in austrian tv. (fake shit like "we're here for EVERYONE", lol)



suggestion, dont ever, ever believe in a word coming out from her mouth..


the funny thing about the back interview is that brundle went over to david, but he was being interviewed, so posh came around pretending she didnt see brundle so he could interview her... XDDDDD

attention seeker


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 13, 2007)

Kimmi and Ferrari will pawn again!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

Next year cars...



lol


----------



## Zaru (Jul 14, 2007)

That image pretty much shows a generated one that tells us hotlinking isn't quite allowed, RP -,-


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

l  o  l
I was watching some of the old videos of F1....

one race between Nigel Mansell and Ayrton Senna....
man... I want to find it and upload in thisw thread.....

Its classic...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 14, 2007)

imagine the media uproar if it was the evil ferrari stealing infomation of our 'beloved' mclaren!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2007)

^ yeah right, It was the other way around!! 

No wonder McL won some races....


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey...
European GP comming on sunday and Hamilton has been the fastest for the past few days.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 20, 2007)

Lol look down at Mclaren at your own peril  Come on boys, show these cherries how to really race XP


----------



## CurvingEdge (Jul 21, 2007)

toyota needs to do something with these good qualifying and practice runs...seems like they are getttin better....but the last 2 races wernt very friendly


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2007)

> toyota needs to do something with these good qualifying and practice runs...seems like they are getttin better....but the last 2 races wernt very friendly



lol...
Toyota has been hugely disappointing this season...
Being the biggest car maker (OK, popular car, but they have a lot of cash) in the world, they should invest more on F1.

All I read is complains by the Toyota majors that the team is underperforming

No Money = Underperform

If they are really bidding to try competing with the middle teams, let alone the top dogs, then they need a cash injection urgently... I dont see them becoming any better this season


As for McL, wait for the GP, when Ferrari will bring back Candy Paint (well, rumors anyway....)


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 21, 2007)

They're going away from the cherry red? XO


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2007)

> They're going away from the cherry red? XO



las t GP we used the old car from last year...

they want to bring candy red back because the car performance pwnd McL on its first race...
it'll be done again..


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 21, 2007)

kimi gets pole!

nasty crash for hamilton, reminiscent of kimi's tyre mash up 2 years ago!! what is it with nurburgring and front rights?!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2007)

lol.... I don't know really....
looked everywhere why the hell Nurburgrin is getting so much stick...
I mean, I heard a while back that it was the FIA intention to cancel the german GP... you cant do that since it is a classic fixture of the GP season... everyone knows it and it has been there for God knows how long.

As for the qualifiers congrats Kimi (Candy boys are gonna get ya!!! )... Hamilton.... lol... Im sorry but I laughed when he crashed... especially after the prediction he gave on thursday... _"Yeah, I can be pole with ease"_...

Eat that f~cker....

Im becoming a big fan of kimi not only by his driving skills but by his personality...
I read a 12-page interview with him and he is so f~cking funny.... its unbeliavable... his a unsung legend IMO....lol


----------



## CurvingEdge (Jul 21, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> lol...
> Toyota has been hugely disappointing this season...
> Being the biggest car maker (OK, popular car, but they have a lot of cash) in the world, they should invest more on F1.
> 
> ...



Arent they the biggest spender in f1 right now?

i agree the season isnt what it should be but its hard to break into f1 i mean look at honda been in the game for so long and still nothing very major.

I mean ferrari, mclaren been in the game the longest and they have the best cars and best drivers, toyota still experimenting and dont have drivers that are able to put them over the top...ralf is a huge disapointment   i like jarno

just check out renault without alonso they were on top last year......

furthermore the fact that toyota has developed theyre own chassis and motor and competing is at least a good sign...that they are improving 

spyker and honda no so well


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2007)

> Arent they the biggest spender in f1 right now?
> 
> i agree the season isnt what it should be but its hard to break into f1 i mean look at honda been in the game for so long and still nothing very major.
> 
> ...



Whether or not they are the biggest spenders I can't tell, but if they are I don't know where to start explaining how badly the money is being spent.
Like you said, they developed their own "system" from sracth, big credit to that, specialy for a new team, but they havent done enough.
The Toyota goal is to become a title contender, for that to happen they have to mirror what McL and Ferrari do, splash cash....

About Renault, the team got worse, there was no money applied for car development, they are running a very similar system for the past two years, sponsor not too much interested on them since alosno left... its difficult times for them..

Spyker I knew from the beggining that they are just there to race, no real go, no real ambition. Just the oportunity to compete in F1.

As for Honda I must say Im dissapointed, I expected much more from them, season hasn't been good at all and I don't see that changing in the next year unless there is a big turnaround on the "company" itself.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 21, 2007)

james Allen is the real muppet!

'Now Hamilton will show his classic ice cool coolness'
*2 minutes alter*
'whos mclaren is that in the wall...................IT HAMILTON!! ZOMG!!! ORGASM'

JA really can get ABIT too into commentery, remember when button won last year??! sheesh..............


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2007)

> remember when button won last year??! sheesh..............



 yeah... I remmber that


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 21, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oavf-MZQDWA[/YOUTUBE]

Hamilton Crash


----------



## CurvingEdge (Jul 21, 2007)

deng hami...shit was a shock for real.

i still believe toy will keep improving...drivers i bet are the next upgrade.  Also im sure toy knows splashing money is the thing to do to get ahead

and im sure toyota is the leading spender ferrari and mclarend are 2 far behind

but the advantage they have is they know how to win toy is figuring that out..i mean 50+ year head start.....


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2007)

CurvingEdge said:


> deng hami...shit was a shock for real.
> 
> i still believe toy will keep improving...drivers i bet are the next upgrade.  Also im sure toy knows splashing money is the thing to do to get ahead
> 
> ...



Im not saying that by spending too much cash they'll get good...
They already are spend a lot of cash for a small team, but where the cash is being spent is the problem here...
If they start using the money correctly, hiring some top heads, apply it to performance studies/ practice, upgrade car sysmtem to the same as Ferrari/McL, and of course, get some good drivers...

i agree that the top two have an advantage over Toy because they've been in F1 for over 50 years, but they started the same way, Ferrari specially, although a powerfull automobilistic name, in the beggining they suffered.
But they were quick to work the way around and since them they have become monstruous....


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 22, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KIMIIIIIIIII!!!! 

that has to be the funneist start ive ever seen!!! lol are you allwoed to lift your car back onto the track?! kimi missing the pits was weird, talk about lack of grip!! and Spyker FTW!!!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2007)

Holy shit that was a chaotic race 

Dammit, almost a podium place for Austria. Wurz was so close (0,3 seconds  )


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2007)

lol...
Massa could hold to the lead....
man... that sucked... aparently he had a problem in his gearbox, thats why alonso turnaround of 4 secs behind to 8 clear by the end of the race...
it was entertaining though


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 22, 2007)

That GP was fucking awesome. We need more of these chaos races. I think it was Hungary 2006 where we have seen a similar race. I wish we will see the same scenario in 2 weeks again.

If the race would have lasted 1 round longer, Wurz would have been on the podium.  

Well 4th place is also okay.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2007)

lol
There was a Race in Brazil that only 3/4 cars finished once...
I dont remember which year, but it was awsome...


----------



## birabudo (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope it rains at Hungary
we need more races like this


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope for a end of season like this let alone one race...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2007)

That one race in monaco 1996 was insane too. I think only 4 cars or so really crossed the finishing line. 6 cars went out in round 1 

Olivier Panis won it. I think it was his only win ever


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2007)

> That one race in monaco 1996 was insane too. I think only 4 cars or so really crossed the finishing line. 6 cars went out in round 1
> 
> Olivier Panis won it. I think it was his only win ever



lol I watched that with my grandad when he was alive 
good days


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 23, 2007)

Great race, good to see Alonso one-upping Massa. Hamilton was unlucky those BMWs clipped his wheel, he couldve got some points from that 4th place on the first lap. That podium streak has to end sometime


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 23, 2007)

The race sucvked hard... Not only Kimi retired cos of Hydro but also the race stoped at begining and Spyker was leading the race ......i wana forget this race as soon is possible


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2007)

> Great race, good to see Alonso one-upping Massa. Hamilton was unlucky those BMWs clipped his wheel, he couldve got some points from that 4th place on the first lap. That podium streak has to end sometime



lol, Alonso almost run over the Honda mechanincs... I dont know if they are going to ask for a punishment.. and later touched Massas wheel to pass him which made his car unstable. = cheat



> The race sucvked hard... Not only Kimi retired cos of Hydro but also the race stoped at begining and Spyker was leading the race ......i wana forget this race as soon is possible



What you mean??? it was great!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 23, 2007)

> Several drivers did have a bit of a titter, though, when they saw Granny Raikkonen spitting on a hankie and vigorously wiping the young Finn’s cheeks before he went into the post-qualifying press conference



~itv F1.com

LOL!! makes up for his retirement yesserday!! AND WHY THE FOOK WAS HAMILTON ALLWOED TO BE CRANED BACK ONTO THE TRACK?! IF THAT WAS SCHUMACHER THERE WOULD BE OUTCRY!!!

dont hate the euro GP! that first corner was jokes!!! $1,000,000 and cant drvie on water!! well it was more of a lake...............


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2007)

It was horrible man....
that race summarises summer in europe this year... >_>


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 23, 2007)

not sure how much of it is real, but its fun to read!

the 'convo' between FM & FA after the race



> FM: Purposely, you made it purposely
> 
> FA: You did hit me purposely with the deflector
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2007)

> FM: Purposely, you made it purposely
> 
> FA: You did hit me purposely with the deflector
> 
> ...



Thats win..  ... where did you fin that?!?!?!

Alonso cheated


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2007)

couple of videos

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C0I7Ef4gQI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21_JCx3_vlc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF5qMCzLbSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 25, 2007)

massa just doo doo!! that was a fair impartial beyatch slap by alonso!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2007)

It wasn't. Its the second time Alonso does that to Massa.

I eman, hes a better driver than FM, but there was noo need for what he did, he could have overtaken him normaly without reincarnating schumi style...


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2007)

McCheaters scape punishment.. 



> McLaren will not be punished over their possession of confidential Ferrari data after Formula One racing’s governing body, the FIA, decided there was no proof that the team had made use of the information.
> 
> However, the FIA did find McLaren to be in breach of the International Sporting Code and warned them that they could face exclusion from the championship if they are subsequently found to have used the material.
> 
> ...



Man this is so bad for F1... they cheat and get away....
hopefuly someone will sabotage McL car in the future race*s*


----------



## NarutoPimpGod (Jul 31, 2007)

I really cannot believe McLaren was not punished


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 31, 2007)

NPG!!! man you have gone missing!!!
Where are you?!?!?!

About McL, yeah... they managed to scape the punishment


----------



## NarutoPimpGod (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Dhel, I'm in the US, spenidn the holidays at my fathers.

Well, I'm disapointed with the decision not to dock points and ban them from racing.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool... nice to know that... is your father kk...
last time I saw him, well, 
we went to that irish pub... 

Anyways, they are elegible to compete in all races til the end of the season and they won't be docked any points...


----------



## NarutoPimpGod (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm... what about the 500 pages book they stole from Ferrari??


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 31, 2007)

Aparently that wasn't suficient in the eyes of FIA..


----------



## NarutoPimpGod (Jul 31, 2007)

Jesus, thats ridiculous. If McLaren wins this season it will be the biggest flop of recent years


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, theres nothing we can do now but hope for the best...
I mean, if Ferrari use the candy red 07 car, then I don't see why not winning the title...


----------



## NarutoPimpGod (Aug 1, 2007)

When is the next race on?


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 1, 2007)

I think is this weekend, although I am not 100% sure..


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 1, 2007)

yep this week!! alonso and kimi will beeyotch slap their two respective team-mates!!


----------



## NarutoPimpGod (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmm....
I do think Alonso will do Hamilton, but Kimi and F.Massa are tight


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 1, 2007)

Hell no... Massa > McL....
Massa nad kimi to fight for 1st


----------



## NarutoPimpGod (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont know man.....
I think F.Massa is quality, especially now that he is being thought by M.Schumacher...


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 2, 2007)

I agree... Shcumi will make Massa way better, but this season its not for him...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 4, 2007)

HAHA!! Alonso you legend....................


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 5, 2007)

lol..
didnt watch the race, but I read the controversy...


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 8, 2007)

Link removed

Pretty funny ad, why cant Hamilton and Alonso get along? Anyways Hakkinens still a bloody legend XD


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2007)

Halcyon I posted that video a while back... 2/3 pages ago...
its class


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 8, 2007)

it was lewis's fault for ignoring team orders, if he followed their plan he would not have had to que up behind alonso, but i guess the english emdia will ignore that fact and blame it on the 'big bad spaniard'!


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2007)

> it was lewis's fault for ignoring team orders, if he followed their plan he would not have had to que up behind alonso, but i guess the english emdia will ignore that fact and blame it on the 'big bad spaniard'!



Of course Enlgish media will back Hamilton even if he shoots Alonso... its too bad McL share the same type of biasiness...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 12, 2007)

Alanso has always been a sour loser.
When he is winning its all good.
The man even compares himself with micheal schumacher.
Alonso is over after this year !


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 12, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Alanso has always been a sour loser.
> When he is winning its all good.
> The man even compares himself with micheal schumacher.
> Alonso is over after this year !



lol, hell never be compared to schumi no matter what


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 13, 2007)

Kratos said:


> lol, hell never be compared to schumi no matter what



I wish Micheal would still drive for Ferrari


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 13, 2007)

Kratos said:


> lol, hell never be compared to schumi no matter what



I wish Micheal would still drive for Ferrari 
But did you see what Alonso said to Massa before picking up his trophy? (2grand prix's back) Alonso won and he was still arguing with Massa.........
He's a bad sportsman in my eyes !


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 13, 2007)

Kratos said:


> Halcyon I posted that video a while back... 2/3 pages ago...
> its class



My bad, didnt realise 

This break is too long for my taste, still 12 days before Turkey


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 13, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I wish Micheal would still drive for Ferrari
> But did you see what Alonso said to Massa before picking up his trophy? (2grand prix's back) Alonso won and he was still arguing with Massa.........
> He's a bad sportsman in my eyes !


yeah, I posted the video of this argument 2/3 pages back.. check it out, although subs are in portuguese :/

my all time favourite is Ayrton Senna



Halcyon Dreamz said:


> My bad, didnt realise
> 
> This break is too long for my taste, still 12 days before Turkey



lol I know... sometimes it takes too long


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 13, 2007)

Kratos said:


> yeah, I posted the video of this argument 2/3 pages back.. check it out, although subs are in portuguese :/
> 
> my all time favourite is Ayrton Senna
> 
> ...



I have already seen it on the telly a few times .
Ayrton Senna was a good driver, but nor really my favorite.
I liked Prost and Mansell better. But my all time favorite must be M.Schumacher. I've been a fan of him since I begin to watch F-1.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 13, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I have already seen it on the telly a few times .
> Ayrton Senna was a good driver, but nor really my favorite.
> I liked Prost and Mansell better. But my all time favorite must be M.Schumacher. I've been a fan of him since I begin to watch F-1.



The thing with Senna was, he was an excellent driver and his attitude/ personality was so charismatic.
There was a race he was winning, some guy crashed his car and it burst in flames, he was stuck.
Senna stopped his car, he crossed the road and pulled the guy out of the flaming car to safety.

I mean, he gave up his victory to save a random guy that crashed his car, this my friend, is beyond recognition.

and no doubt Schumi was amazing, I mean, he holds all records now... lol


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 13, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXii-QJn0Zw[/YOUTUBE]

thats the clip dheano! cant imagine a driver doing that nowadays!


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 13, 2007)

Neji Uchiha said:


> thats the clip dheano! cant imagine a driver doing that nowadays!


Thanks Neji, and yes, no drive will ever repeat this feat, ever again
Senna > F1


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 13, 2007)

Kratos said:


> Thanks Neji, and yes, no drive will ever repeat this feat, ever again
> Senna > F1



Nowadays I think a driver isnt even allowed to stop his car and help a person who's car is crashed. Because of safety issues.
Plus the fact that the cars they are driving now are safer than ever !!!


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 13, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Nowadays I think a driver isnt even allowed to stop his car and help a person who's car is crashed. Because of safety issues.
> Plus the fact that the cars they are driving now are safer than ever !!!



They werent allowed to do it back them...
did you see Senna, he almost got runned over....
hes beyond legend


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 13, 2007)

Kratos said:


> They werent allowed to do it back them...
> did you see Senna, he almost got runned over....
> hes beyond legend



I know but they werent so strict with the rules as they are now  .


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 13, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I know but they werent so strict with the rules as they are now  .



they were, the difference is that rules are better advertised today


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 14, 2007)

Kratos said:


> they were, the difference is that rules are better advertised today



No they werent so strict with the rules as they are now !


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 14, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> No they werent so strict with the rules as they are now !



The only difference between the rules back them is that nowadays they became more strict with pilots safety, apart from that, not much changed


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 14, 2007)

Kratos said:


> The only difference between the rules back them is that nowadays they became more strict with pilots safety, apart from that, not much changed



LoL thats because most of the rules are for the pilots safety !
But back then the engines werent restricted, allmost every genius idea that could make the car go faster was allowed !
Or you could race any line you wanted while overtaking etc.
Nowadays you get a stop and go for every little mistake you make.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 14, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> LoL thats because most of the rules are for the pilots safety !
> But back then the engines werent restricted, allmost every genius idea that could make the car go faster was allowed !
> Or you could race any line you wanted while overtaking etc.
> Nowadays you get a stop and go for every little mistake you make.



F1 became a little lame because of that... the dominatn force is Ferrari/McL and the rest fight for the 3rd place....
a few years back the cars were more competitive, anyone had a chance to push for the win, of course, ferraris/mcL did have a bit of adv back then, but the gap was smaller...

I adore F1, but today is lacking real rivalry and drama..  I miss that


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 14, 2007)

Kratos said:


> F1 became a little lame because of that... the dominatn force is Ferrari/McL and the rest fight for the 3rd place....
> a few years back the cars were more competitive, anyone had a chance to push for the win, of course, ferraris/mcL did have a bit of adv back then, but the gap was smaller...
> 
> I adore F1, but today is lacking real rivalry and drama..  I miss that



Nowadays they are trying to get the rivalry back. And a few years back Ferrari/Mc Laren dominated the whole scene. I remember races where even the person in 2nd could get lapped. The gap between the last and first definitely decreased over the past 2 years.
We have Ferrari/Mc Laren/BMW/Williams , ofcourse ferrari and mclaren are still dominating but the other teams are beginning to come closer.
So I think F1 is better than previous years


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 14, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Nowadays they are trying to get the rivalry back. And a few years back Ferrari/Mc Laren dominated the whole scene. I remember races where even the person in 2nd could get lapped. The gap between the last and first definitely decreased over the past 2 years.
> We have Ferrari/Mc Laren/BMW/Williams , ofcourse ferrari and mclaren are still dominating but the other teams are beginning to come closer.
> So I think F1 is better than previous years



I agree with that... but, I would expect Williams and BMW really to push the top 2 to the limit. Seriously, they are highly successful companies outside F1, they have the resources, but they dont have the ambition.
That pisses me off...

And there isnt any rivalry atm in F1...

oh wait, Hamilton v. Alonso..


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 14, 2007)

Kratos said:


> I agree with that... but, I would expect Williams and BMW really to push the top 2 to the limit. Seriously, they are highly successful companies outside F1, they have the resources, but they dont have the ambition.
> That pisses me off...
> 
> And there isnt any rivalry atm in F1...
> ...



No Rivalry ? Alonso 3 wins, Kimi 3 wins, Hamilton 3 wins and Massa 2 wins.
I think this season is turning out to be quite good.  And we still got 6 races to go. Hopefully Alonso or Hamilton get a engine problem or something


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 14, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> No Rivalry ? Alonso 3 wins, Kimi 3 wins, Hamilton 3 wins and Massa 2 wins.
> I think this season is turning out to be quite good.  And we still got 6 races to go. Hopefully Alonso or Hamilton get a engine problem or something


Well, rivalry is different from compatition..
this season has been the mos compatitive of this decade, however, no rivalry has been set..

Im talking about Schumi v. Hakkinen, Schumi v. Coulthard, Schumi v. Hill, Schumi v. Irvine... Schumi v. Villeneuve (see how schumi was involved in all of them )
Mansel v. Senna
and Senna v. Prost, possibly the best..


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2007)

Well schumi was a driving factor for championships in the past 13 years (except for 96 and 99), no wonder rivalry is mainly centered around him.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 14, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Well schumi was a driving factor for championships in the past 13 years (except for 96 and 99), no wonder rivalry is mainly centered around him.



True, but since he left there hasnt been a rivalry at all, and if you take schumi apart, there wasnt any proper rivalry since Senna v. Prost


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 14, 2007)

Kratos said:


> True, but since he left there hasnt been a rivalry at all, and if you take schumi apart, there wasnt any proper rivalry since Senna v. Prost



LoL only ferrari vs mclaren are real rivalry's 
Regazzoni & Lauda vs Fittipaldi  (1974)
Lauda vs Hunt   (1976)
Alboreto vs Prost   (1985)
Prost vs Senna    (1990)
Schumacher vs Hakkinen   (1998)


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 14, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> LoL only ferrari vs mclaren are real rivalry's
> Regazzoni & Lauda vs Fittipaldi  (1974)
> Lauda vs Hunt   (1976)
> Alboreto vs Prost   (1985)
> ...



lol... the best ones anyway...
Ive only saw the last two of the list...
the rest was through videos only, nevertheless, they were pretty crazy back then too


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 14, 2007)

Kratos said:


> lol... the best ones anyway...
> Ive only saw the last two of the list...
> the rest was through videos only, nevertheless, they were pretty crazy back then too



Back then they where still driving on Nurburgrings Nordschleife, way to dangerous. 176 Corners and 22,8 Km long .
Heidfeld did a demo there this season, his time 8;34.
Lauda's best time was under 7minutes and the circuit that Heidfeld drove was even 2Km shorter. 
Old F1 cars where fast , but also dangerous. Because ironicly the circuit where lauda holds the record was also the circuit he crashed and burned .


----------



## Hio (Aug 14, 2007)

Men I hate Alonso


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 14, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Back then they where still driving on Nurburgrings Nordschleife, way to dangerous. 176 Corners and 22,8 Km long .
> Heidfeld did a demo there this season, his time 8;34.
> Lauda's best time was under 7minutes and the circuit that Heidfeld drove was even 2Km shorter.
> Old F1 cars where fast , but also dangerous. Because ironicly the circuit where lauda holds the record was also the circuit he crashed and burned .



lol.. driving one of the oldies is like asking to be butt raped by Gizmondo 
I really like the old cars, they look so dangerous..

and some of the old pilots are >>>>>>> than most new ones..



Hio said:


> Men I hate Alonso



lol, he doesnt care






I dont like him too


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 25, 2007)

go on Massa, ram off lewis in the first corner...............


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 25, 2007)

hahaha.... Massa FTW!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 25, 2007)

typical, the whole pre qualifying build up was all about Hamilton.............they could ahve showed a massa lap from last year *winner from 2006* to show the circuit, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO the show hamiltons GP2 race!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 25, 2007)

Neji Uchiha said:


> typical, the whole pre qualifying build up was all about Hamilton.............they could ahve showed a massa lap from last year *winner from 2006* to show the circuit, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO the show hamiltons GP2 race!!!



*British media is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too biased*


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 26, 2007)

Kratos said:


> *British media is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too biased*



True. Most media is though.


Ferrari double win. Things are heating up


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes the championship gets closer again, although slowly

How many races left?


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 26, 2007)

I think 5 or 6.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2007)

Hm. If hamilton keeps his consistency up and wins a few races then he'll take it. But if he dumps around on place 3 and worse, the others will surpass him...


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 26, 2007)

Hamilton is getting cocky.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone with that much early success will get affected by it at some point. Though I don't watch f1 enough to judge if he changed or not.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 26, 2007)

Aye that's true, especially when the media puts so much faith in the lad.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2007)

Isn't the whole great britain hyping him?


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 26, 2007)

That's what those English do all the time whenever they get a decent athlete at anything. They treat them as the next legend, athlete gets cocky, athlete fails to live up to promise; rinse and repeat. 

They destroy themselves.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2007)

Not only them.

Even Alexander Wurz gets hyped in Austria whenever he gets some points or something. The higher the bitching if he fails, of course.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 26, 2007)

Its the same in Spain as well.

I imagine most European countries are the same as well....

Meanwhile, across the pond, they just think they are always the best, no matter what. NASCAR? seriously what the hell is that crap?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 26, 2007)

seriously, pre race, hamilton talking about his holiday and girlfreind?! 

i seriously dont want to see him lose but ITV are really annoying me!!
i had a smile when he trye went BANG!!  just to hear james allen whine like a bee-yotch.............


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 26, 2007)

Shit I missed the race, heard that Massa won

CMON!!!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol at the ranking

1.	Lewis Hamilton	GBR	McLaren	84
2.	Fernando Alonso	ESP	McLaren	79
3.	Felipe Massa	BRA	Ferrari	69
4.	Kimi Räikkönen	FIN	Ferrari	68
5.	Nick Heidfeld	GER	BMW	47
6.	Robert Kubica	POL	BMW	29
7.	Giancarlo Fisichella	ITA	Renault	17
8.	Heikki Kovalainen	FIN	Renault	19
9.	Alexander Wurz	AUT	Williams	13
10.	Nico Rosberg	GER	Williams	9
11.	Mark Webber	AUS	Red Bull	8
.	David Coulthard	GBR	Red Bull	8
13.	Jarno Trulli	ITA	Toyota	7
14.	Ralf Schumacher	GER	Toyota	5

Now that's what I call perfect team grouping


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 26, 2007)

it was proved that kimi wasted all his 'beeyatch slapness' on 'beeyatch slapping' lewis at the start, due to that 'beeyatch slap', he had no more 'beeyatch slapness' left to 'beeyatch slap' massa!!

its true................


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 26, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol at the ranking
> 
> 1.	Lewis Hamilton	GBR	McLaren	84
> 2.	Fernando Alonso	ESP	McLaren	79
> ...



holy shit, that is perfectly set...


----------



## Haruko (Aug 26, 2007)

Come on Jarno Trulli, it's yours for the taking.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 27, 2007)

Haruko said:


> Come on Jarno Trulli, it's yours for the taking.



what if all the other pilots died?!
id blame you, jynx


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 27, 2007)

KIMI YOU CAN DO IT GO FOR IT IN MONZAAA YEY


----------



## Hio (Aug 27, 2007)

Lucky Alonso


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 27, 2007)

Alonso is a moaning bastard

great pilot, but a cheat


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2007)

Massa is gonna be world champion this year  !


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 27, 2007)

naaaaaaaaaah!! massa is good, but if he wins a title before kimi i will screw!!!

kimi been sooooooooooo close twice!!! i will noly be satisfied if alonso wins it ahead of kimi!!


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree that Alonso is a real hot head, but so are most F1 drivers TBH. 

Anyways things certainly are more interesting than the norm because its actually somewhat close.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 27, 2007)

interesting end of season to come...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 27, 2007)

Kratos said:


> interesting end of season to come...


my money on Kimi what about you?


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 27, 2007)

I want Massa, but Id say Alonso


----------



## variousart (Aug 28, 2007)

I bet on Kimi. 
Btw...Hamilton have been pretty good within this season.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 28, 2007)

I reckon it will be between Hamilton Alonso and Kimi in the end. 

Not sure who to place my bets on yet though...


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 28, 2007)

Kubica kicks ass! This is first guy from Poland in F1  I' m proud of him!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 28, 2007)

Neji Uchiha said:


> naaaaaaaaaah!! massa is good, but if he wins a title before kimi i will screw!!!
> 
> kimi been sooooooooooo close twice!!! i will noly be satisfied if alonso wins it ahead of kimi!!



I dont think Kimi is a real F-1 Champion. He has the potential but he's always unlucky. And I think Massa is bit faster in the ferrari on high speed circuits at the moment.


----------



## Hio (Aug 28, 2007)

I say Hamilton will be champion


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 28, 2007)

Hubris said:


> Kubica kicks ass! This is first guy from Poland in F1  I' m proud of him!



, you know, he is actually a very good driver IMO


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 29, 2007)

massa is like lewis, their good in a GOOD car in good situations!! *ie, start from pole on a sunny day*

unlike kimi and fonzo, they crumble when it doenst go to script!!

btw Sharapova + red Dress = WIN!!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kratos said:


> , you know, he is actually a very good driver IMO



Nice to hear that  Eh, but he s being underestimated since he had crash >.<


----------



## El Torero (Aug 30, 2007)

Hamilton isn´t only a good driver, he has a lot of luck (he lost one wheel and still finishes 5th).

I see Hamilton winning the Mundial, and Alonso leaving McLaren.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 30, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> Hamilton isn´t only a good driver, he has a lot of luck (he lost one wheel and still finishes 5th).
> 
> I see Hamilton winning the Mundial, and Alonso leaving McLaren.



Alonso is already talking with renault !


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 9, 2007)

Italian GP has started.

Alonso is winning.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 9, 2007)

Massa is out


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 9, 2007)

Suck on that Ferrari, a McLaren 1-2  Gotta take advantage of the situation 

Awesome overtake by Hamilton on Kimi.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah great move by lewis BUT *cue fanboyism*

1, the ferrari was doo doo like when sato did alonso back in canada
2, kimi had a mash up neck from the 200mph+ crash ><
3, lol massa...........


----------



## El Torero (Sep 10, 2007)

The 13th of September, McLaren, Ferrari, and Renault can be eliminated from the championship in the Global Conseil of the FIA.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 10, 2007)

All 3? Why? I only thought Mclaren were in hot water?


----------



## El Torero (Sep 10, 2007)

₪DreamZ₪ said:


> All 3? Why? I only thought Mclaren were in hot water?



Ron Dennis has prooves against Ferrari and Renault of cheating.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, its turning into a he-say-she-say debacle


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2007)

RD is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ><]

b@stard cant make a proper car for kimi for like 3 years, and as soon as KR leaves BANG youve got a bulletproof car, not happy!!

lol, how the FOOK did renault get involved in this?!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe Kimi brings the bad luck to his team..... ever considered that?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2007)

probably, looks like massa has caught the bad luck off kimi ><
still, when you spend £50m+ a day on research and cant make a decent engine..................thats mroe then just abd luck...........


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 10, 2007)

Quite surprising, since Ferrari and reliability go hand in hand. This year has been pretty weird for them. Maybe its because Ross Brawn's (sp?) not there anymore


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah, wierd, and i ahte the way people diss kimi for his driving style!! yes its aggresive but............

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KILL A GEAR BOX OR THE HYDROLICS?!?!!! ><


----------



## Hio (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't like it, if Alonso be worldchampion


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 10, 2007)

Lol aggressive drivers are fun to watch. Like Lewis


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 10, 2007)

Neji Uchiha said:


> probably, looks like massa has caught the bad luck off kimi ><
> still, when you spend ?50m+ a day on research and cant make a decent engine..................thats mroe then just abd luck...........



Quit whining about bad luck !!
Have you ever thought about how sensative those engines are ?
Try to rev a normal engine up to 19k rpm.
Its quite hard to set the port timing on such a high level and still have such horsepower. Things like that happen allot. Ferrari just didnt had the speed this weekend........


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Quit whining about bad luck !!
> Have you ever thought about how sensative those engines are ?
> Try to rev a normal engine up to 19k rpm.
> Its quite hard to set the port timing on such a high level and still have such horsepower. Things like that happen allot. Ferrari just didnt had the speed this weekend........



i know ferrari were piss poor this weekend! actually they were embaressing!! i was referring to the Mclaren engines from 2 seasons ago, when they were pretty appaling!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 10, 2007)

Neji Uchiha said:


> i know ferrari were piss poor this weekend! actually they were embaressing!! i was referring to the Mclaren engines from 2 seasons ago, when they were pretty appaling!



Being 3rd aint embaressing. Its just that the Schumacher era is over. And mclaren is more dominating the championship. I think massa wouldve been able to keep up with Hamilton. But engines fail sometimes


----------



## Hio (Sep 10, 2007)

The new Spyker isnt fast at all


----------



## FreakShow! (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, I noticed that aswell...Of course the team talked up their chances, but they remained at the back.

Good on Jenson to get himself a point, though that's probably his points tally done for the season 

Yeah, Massa really is unlucky. Kimi did say that Monza would be a tough race, but Spa, Brazil are definitely Ferrari tracks. I don't know about Fuji. China has heavy breaking and slow corners so, that will more likely be McLaren track.

I think that the championship order will be:
1st, Kimi (YAY )
2nd, Alonso (NOOO )
3rd, Hamilton (Good first season, well done)
4th, Massa (unlucky mate)

I know it sounds optimistic, but here's hoping.

What info does RD have that Ferrari and Renault cheated? I knwo that Ferrari had to change the barge boards because they were too flexible and this was only found out because of the whole spy scandal.

It's gonna be interesting though...


----------



## K. (Sep 11, 2007)

Hamilton might take it... he's pretty consistant. I hate to say it, but if its not him then its Alonso


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 11, 2007)

Its either Hamilton or Alonso who takes it, I dont see them out of the top 3 or 5 in the next 4 races unless some random act of bullshit happens in Ferraris favour.


----------



## FreakShow! (Sep 13, 2007)

Day of Judgement

So what will happen to Macca?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2007)

CHEATS!!! THEY SHOULD FINED CHUCKED OUT FOR LIFE!!!! RAWRRRRRRRRRRR!!!

or maybe docked afew points! hehehe


----------



## FreakShow! (Sep 13, 2007)

Daily Mail said:
			
		

> EMAIL ON FERRARI BRAKES "SENT TO ALONSO"
> 
> Lewis Hamilton's turbulent journey towards the world title could be brought to a shuddering halt today, with the contents of crucial emails plunging McLaren's defence into fresh trouble.
> 
> ...



Before I read this, I thought that it was all about the Ferrari documents, but if it was well known and still being exploited then heck throw the book at them. They banned Honda for using a fuel system (which they knew about already) so that's the minimum they can do here!

I don't want them excluded from next year, as we would be relying on BMW to make a leap forward for Ferrari to have a rival, but I really can understand why Ferrari were super angry after the last one.

As you say, Neji Uchiha, let's see some punishments!


----------



## FreakShow! (Sep 13, 2007)

I know double posting, but it's worth it!

The Results are in!



> The FIA World Motor Sport Council has disqualified McLaren from the 2007 constructors' championship and fined the team $100 million, but Lewis Hamilton and Fernando Alonso can continue to battle for the drivers' crown.
> 
> After a day of deliberations at the hearing in Paris, the governing body decided to punish the team for breaking the sporting regulations by possessing confidential Ferrari data.
> 
> ...


----------



## Godot (Sep 13, 2007)

Fucking bullshit. If Mclaren are gulity, then surely the drivers have had an advantage as well, so they should be banned as well. But they don't because then it'll be extra-controversial, and FIA don't have the balls to do it. Ban the entire team, or don't ban them at all, simple as.


----------



## FreakShow! (Sep 13, 2007)

Then again the drivers have no input on how the car functions (except for setup changes). Though I quite agree with what Coulthard said about this (which proves you right):



> if a Tour de France cyclist is given by his trainer a concoction of things that his trainer tells him is absolutely legal, and it turns out he’s actually taken performance-enhancing drugs, you can’t say the cyclist shouldn’t be punished because he’s got the enhancement within his body.
> 
> So if the team have benefited from the information – which is questionable, and at the time they received the document the car was already doing bloody quick lap times – the FIA can’t ignore that.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2007)

HAHA! NAILED THOSE CHEATING B@$TARDS!!!


----------



## K. (Sep 14, 2007)

thats crazy. $100 million is alotta dough. Sucks for McLaren


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats alot of zeros. Anyways, Ferrari can have the constructors, never cared for that anyways. Come on Lewis and Alonso, take the drivers championships home!


----------



## Death_Master (Sep 14, 2007)

it's ridicolus
100 milion for Mercedes is nothing, out from team championship
what does it mean?
if McLaren really use that data from Ferrari, they must be squalified in the pilote's champiosnhip too because if they win using Ferrari's information they not win with his only power


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 14, 2007)

Not a big deal. It's tit for tat. McLaren busted Ferrari earlier in the season for their flexy aero and they probably figured out intel got in McLaren's hands and did some investigating. Could be wrong but think there's still an appeal process.

The FIA can compare both cars now and determine if any Ferrari technology was used by McLaren. Looking at the race footage, the cars react a lot different and the setup for one car may not work for another design.

Suppose the F1 needs some controversy to keep things lively. Recently, the FIA was asking the drivers how to improve the race courses so there's more passing on the track. Come on, they drive over the curbs to shorten/straighten out the course now and smooth/shave the curbs when the drivers complain about it upsetting their cars...isn't that what curbs are for? to force the drivers to race on the intended layout of the track. Should use real curbs, high ones too and see if they will climb/drive over those....lol. Too many technical (boring, follow the leader) courses in F1. Only when they race at the classic tracks is where you see a lot of on track passing and Bernie doesn't like to schedule races there. The transmissions are close to being fully automatics, so missed shifts/wrong gear selection that allow passing on a driver's mistake are extremely rare...basically driving high powered go-karts.

F1 should lower the cost of entry so small and/or new teams can get in and not impact their development and testing budget. That would force teams to fight to get into the field instead of just a position on the grid. Many other series do that and at least that is more fair and raises the stakes.


----------



## Death_Master (Sep 14, 2007)

Sci-Fi said:


> F1 should lower the cost of entry so small and/or new teams can get in and not impact their development and testing budget. That would force teams to fight to get into the field instead of just a position on the grid. Many other series do that and at least that is more fair and raises the stakes.



I agree
Also they must erase much of the elecrtonic present on the cars, because rarely you see an exiting race


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2007)

> The FIA has revealed that emails between McLaren drivers proved that the British-based team used information leaked from title rivals Ferrari.



the moral of this story.....................

always delete your inbox


----------



## K. (Sep 14, 2007)

makes me miss the senna vs. prost days.... by far more exciting


----------



## El Torero (Sep 16, 2007)

And Raikonnen wins in the circuite of Spa, being Massa 2? and Alonso 3?.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 16, 2007)

Imo maclaren Drivers at least must lost 30 points.. its unfair for other drivers....
Well done Kimi for wining


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 16, 2007)

HAHA! KIMI DESTROYS THE REST!!!

ah stop moaning lewis!!! lets not remind YOU about your 'chops' at the beginning of many races!! ^_^


----------



## El Torero (Sep 17, 2007)

OMG, the international newspapers are requestin that McLaren should fire up Alonso O_O


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 17, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Imo maclaren Drivers at least must lost 30 points.. its unfair for other drivers....
> Well done Kimi for wining



The drivers should be excluded from the championship !
I always knew mclaren was involved in sneaky activity's.
It shouldve taken them atleast 2seasons to fill up the gap they had with ferrari in the days of schumacher. It was funny to see them close the gap in one winter and overtake the ferrari's.


----------



## FreakShow! (Sep 17, 2007)

It's Ferrari tracks from now on. If the current standings keep happening, with Hamilton 4th at least once more and coming no higher than third and Raikonnen winning each time, then Kimi will have it!

Come on Kimi!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 17, 2007)

lol Hamilton should do the same trick with alonso that alonso did with hamilton.
Alonso is the kind of guy that lets his car on the track. And then they will crash into each other.  I would love to see that happen.


----------



## FreakShow! (Sep 17, 2007)

I now think less of Alonso than I already did (admittedly it can't sink much further).

It comes out that Alonso knew about the espionage and Ron only found out when Alonso threatened to go to the FIA if he wasn't treated better than Hamilton. (Ron being a fair guy, went and told the FIA himself).

Alonso tried to push Hamilton off, which is just not on.

Alonso has also tried to pay his own mechanics extra money if he gets better results than Hamilton.

He doesn't care about the team a single bit.

If I was Ron I would say just get lost, go to Renault and be there in the mid-field. I want team players not you piece of Sh*te.

Alonso is the most undeserving champion ever.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 17, 2007)

For making you to the idea; Alonso is hated in Spain too xD


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 17, 2007)

There shouldn't be any surprise that many cars on the grid are similar. The teams steal each others top engineers and designers all the time. Who's to say the latest Ferrari hire from McLaren isn't using technology developed there. With the open garages now, engineers rountinely stroll by each others stall or look at the TV feed and see what the competition has. You think Ferrari would have won all those recent championships if they didn't hire basically the entire Benetton brain trust and let them do what they wanted?

Until the transcripts are released, the newspapers are reporting that just mere possession of the documents, even if nothing was used, constitutes cheating.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 28, 2007)

OMG, yesterday Hamilton blamed Alonso. In my opinion, he did that for give pression to Alonso, trying to desestabilizate his mind for the race of this Sunday.

PD: The race will be in Japan


----------



## Hio (Sep 28, 2007)

Hamilton>Alonso


----------



## El Torero (Sep 30, 2007)

Hamilton wins in Fuji, being Kovalainen 2? and Raikkonen 3?.

Alonso crashed his car with a wall and he had to abandon the race.

With this Hamilton has now 12 points of advantage over Alonso, with 2 races left.


----------



## Death_Master (Sep 30, 2007)

incredible what happen at the race start
an official comunication of FIA was send to all teams but not to Ferrari
the comunication said that all teams must equipped heavy rain tire on the cars
Ferrari started the GP with intermidium tire, so after a few laps, both cars were on the end of positions


----------



## Hio (Sep 30, 2007)

Lewis Hamilton He gonna be champion i think


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 30, 2007)

ferrari you retards, what the heck were you thinking?! some of their decisions have been truly stupid, like forgetting to refuel massa afew races abck!! 

well doen hamilton! cant say anything bad about his drive!! ^_^


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2007)

bad race... The stewards acted wrong by keeping for 14 laps the SC and starting the race normaly when they rain havent stoped...Too bad for Alonso and i still hope for Kimi XD


----------



## FreakShow! (Sep 30, 2007)

Kimi did have an immense race! It was amazing how he just breezed past Coulthard in Turn 5.

Ferrari did make some wrong calls, what was with Massa called in with only 3 laps to go. Ross needs to come back I think.

Hamilton's a nice guy and he will be a champion, I just don't think he is ready for it yet, but it looks like he will win it. Unless the McLarens take each other off in the next two GPs.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 30, 2007)

FreakShow! said:


> Ferrari did make some wrong calls, what was with Massa called in with only 3 laps to go. Ross needs to come back I think.



Ferrari "claimed there was a vibration" and brought Massa in. Everybody knows they did it so Kimi could gain a few more points and keep his drivers championship hopes alive. Better than being called into the stewards or FIA offices to explain how Kimi passed Massa so easily on the track. Since communications are monitored now, Ferrari couldn't tell Massa to make a mistake somewhere on the track, like driving into the grass at some corner, and it was just easier to order Massa to make a pit stop for tires. Ferrari already won the constructors title by default and didn't need any points there.

Don't be surprised if Ross gets out of his contract with Ferrari and ends up at one of the Japanese teams and brings all his Benneton buddies with him. Can make a lot more cash.


----------



## Dan (Sep 30, 2007)

As Massa said "Its highly unlikely for any Ferrari to get back into the running".

Even if Kimi takes poll for both races.

Even if for both races it goes.

Kimi, Alonso, Massa Lewis. for both races

Lewis will still win the championship. 

He really has achieved something remarkable. Rookies year as well.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 30, 2007)

true say, but lewis has been driving a 'Scuderia Mclaren' for half the season!

massa was going all out for 6th!! that was some intence racing!!


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 1, 2007)

Death_Master said:


> incredible what happen at the race start
> an official comunication of FIA was send to all teams but not to Ferrari
> the comunication said that all teams must equipped heavy rain tire on the cars
> Ferrari started the GP with intermidium tire, so after a few laps, both cars were on the end of positions



They have an e-mail system that goes directly to "ALL" the team managers consoles by the track wall. It is highly unlikely Ferrari didn't get the message, but decided to take a chance that the rain would lessen and track would dry out enough that they would have an advantage. Besides, they should have noticed that all the other cars on the grid changed to extreme wet tires and should have asked questions or file a protest like they usually do.

If it was any other team, they would have lost points and got fined for ignoring an FIA order.


----------



## FreakShow! (Oct 1, 2007)

They didn't get the email until 7 minutes into the race. Other teams have different tactics, just because everyone else was on the extreme wets, Ferrari weren't gonna switch.

It's now changed so that the emails are backed up by a hard copy for future instructions.

Ross will only come back to Ferrari. He has said that many times before.

I admit that it's going to be a tall order for Kimi to win that championship now.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 4, 2007)

FIA is investigating Hamilton for an ilegal maniobrity that he made in the Great Prix of Japan, that provoked a collision between Webber and Vettel.

They investigated that last Sunday but conceded the victory to Hamilton. Now with a new video sent by a fan, the investigation is re-opened.

The video of the ilegal maniobrity of Hamilton:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hWIfBkVQUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> The video of the ilegal maniobrity of Hamilton:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hWIfBkVQUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 4, 2007)

Hamilton was doing that from the beginning. Alonso almost crashed into him several times. Can't pass the guy in front when the safety car is out, even if you drop back into your position, or will get a penalty. Can see Webber trying to slow down so he wouldn't pass Hamilton and with the visibility as bad as it is, Vettel was a bit too close to Webber to stop/slow down in time. Too bad, I would have liked to have seen Webber and Vettel on the podium...both had brilliant drives up to that point.

Too bad Vettel is being punished with a 10 place grid penalty for the China race.

Unless there's a ruling soon, expect to see the same driving from Hamilton this week. Rain is expected in China. Why Bernie scheduled races in Asia during the rainy season is idiotic.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 4, 2007)

pshhhhhhhhhhhh lewis = cheat alonso = cheat..................

these mclaren boys are dodge man! >_>


----------



## El Torero (Oct 5, 2007)

LoL, I´m the only here that supports Alonso? xD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 5, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> LoL, I?m the only here that supports Alonso? xD



Yeah you shouldnt be proud of that


----------



## El Torero (Oct 5, 2007)

But why you guys hate Alonso?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 5, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> But why you guys hate Alonso?



He's a bad loser..........
Its the little things that make the differense.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 5, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> But why you guys hate Alonso?



Don't hate Alonso. He feels he's getting less support than Hamilton, but with his F1 experience, he should have a good idea what setup changes he wants to run to fit his driving style. If his performance in the track isn't as good as Hamilton's or is even, why not look at and compare the telemetry...the numbers don't lie and he can learn more and make the adjustments. In any case, taking it public made Alonso look like some prima donna instead of a world champion. Plus he made some bad/wrong choices (setup/tires) the last few races that affected his finishes...Hamilton only made one wrong setup choice so far.

Alonso is still young and he can win a lot more races and championships with the right team/car. As long as he's in the hunt at the end, its better than being the #1 at another team and scraping for points. The situation is similar to when Senna and Prost drove for McLaren...without them driving into each other.

Video of the Suzuka 1989 crash between Prost and Senna


----------



## El Torero (Oct 6, 2007)

But Hamilton is the same of Alonso and you guys support him O_O

BTW, Hamilton gets the pole in the GP of China.


----------



## Dan (Oct 6, 2007)

Hamilton is not te same as Alonso LOL.

Have you seen when Hamilton doesn't win and when Alonso doesn't win totally different.

Hamilton is frustrated, look at what hes been through. He doesn't even get respect from his own team mate.

HAMILTON GOT POLE WOAHHHHHH!  BRING ON THE CHAMPIONSHIP.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 7, 2007)

Kimi leads and had the fastest round. 
What mistake from Hamilton, almost no mistakes for the entire season.
And now he parks his car in front of the pitlane !!
He even got double yellow flags, so he should have lowered his speed. His tires where already gone......


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 7, 2007)

All Hamilton had to do was to finish in front of Alonso to pretty much wrap up the driver's championship. It was a bit funny watching Hamilton's car wheels spinning freely while the track workers were trying to decide how to push him out of the gravel...lol. Don't know why a small gravel trap is needed in the pit entrance or why Hamilton went in to quickly on worn out tires. 

Now it's a shoot out in Brazil. Suppose it's all good that 3 drivers have a chance. Expect Ferrari to have the speed advantage at Interlagos, but what will Ferrari do with Massa if he's in the lead? It's his home race afterall.

Vettel had another brilliant drive along with his teammate Liuzzi to finish 4th and 6th. A nice result for the Toro Rosso team.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 7, 2007)

Alonso second in the last race.

Alonso is now 4 points below Hamilton and Kimi 7 points below Hamilton.

GO ALONSO! YOU SHALL WIN THE RACE!


----------



## Dan (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG. Mclaren fucked up big time. Hamilton should have gone inot the pits long before he pulled out. He was obviously struggling. As soon as kimi passed him they should have called him in.

Anyway. Hamilton can finish 3rd and still win the championship


----------



## Sindri (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah that was a stupid mistake on Mclaren's part. One good though thing the last race should be interesting, i just hope Alonso doesn't win he's a bad looser who throws a tantrum everytime something doesn't go his way.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 7, 2007)

HAHAHA!! MESS WITH KIMI AND HELL BITCH SLAP YOU!!!

where are all teh people that laugehd at kimi when he missed the pits at the euro GP?!

vettle.............wow, he did AWESOME!


----------



## Hio (Oct 7, 2007)

Poor poor Hamilton, MAYBE Kimi willl be champion


----------



## FreakShow! (Oct 7, 2007)

It is fate. Kimi will be the champion!

That was quite the fuck up on McLaren's part. He didn't have to win, a solid points score would have been better than this.

IMHO Kimi is the deserving champion!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2007)

oooh three people can win the championship

nice setup for the last race


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 7, 2007)

Just think about the possibilities if this year had the usual 18 races instead of 17.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 18, 2007)

iv heard that soon the one that haves more wins will win the championship not the one with most points.. the points will count for Constructors only


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 18, 2007)

Tifa said:


> iv heard that soon the one that haves more wins will win the championship not the one with most points.. the points will count for Constructors only



that be good... but awful at the same time...
Im getting mixed feelings with this approach.
although winning the races its all F1 is about, not taking credit for podium is kinda shitty...

sofor example, a guy wins 9 races and crashes out in every other races
and his rival comes 2 in most races, snatching a few wins
it would be unfair that the crash&run pilot take the title, simply because he wasnt consistent....

on the other hand, winning 9 races is hard, and credit for those who do it...

but Id prefer things the way they are at the moment..

and Massa is staying at Ferrari


----------



## Dan (Oct 18, 2007)

Tifa said:


> iv heard that soon the one that haves more wins will win the championship not the one with most points.. the points will count for Constructors only


That would be shit, thats just stupid.

that wouldn't determine who the best is.

Kimi has won the most races, but you wouldn't say he's been the best driver this tournament.


----------



## FreakShow! (Oct 19, 2007)

Kimi has struggled to get a good set up with the car and used to how the Bridgestones worked. Lewis had a run away lead at the beginning as he was learning a new, while Kimi and Alonso were learning to adapt. Much harder to alter your style than to create new.

If at the end of the race, the points tally works out so that two (or 3) of them are tied on points, then the winner is who has won more races.

I think out of the three, Kimi is the most deserving driver. Alonso is a spoilt brat, Lewis has still much to learn, Kimi has been knocking on the door for many years now.

It's his turn. McLaren messed up big time.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 19, 2007)

lol McLaren are cheats


----------



## Dan (Oct 20, 2007)

I know Mclaren are cheats, but Lewis isn't.


Massa - 1st
Hamilton - 2nd
Kimi - 3rd
Alonso - 4th

Massa takes pole.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

Danm right Massa takes the freaking pole


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2007)

So the one who doesn't play a role anymore has the pole, nice


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

hey Zaru... jess.. wen off for 2 months and you got extra 3k posts and le sans ...
hows it going???

and yeah, but massa is doing well this race because its in our homeland


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2007)

Wasn't interlagos the 2nd grand prix (after melbourne) for many years? When did it become the final race?


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Wasn't interlagos the 2nd grand prix (after melbourne) for many years? When did it become the final race?



this season 
thy decided to leave the best for last


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2007)

For all of the time I really watched f1, melbourne was first, interlagos second and suzuka last.

It was good that way


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

it was horrible because i had to saty awake overnight for 3 consecutive weeks!


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

Right im here, cheering on Lewis.

rookie year. even if he doesn't win it it'll be a big achievement. but hes so close he has to win it.

If he doesn't its corruption.

come on LEWIS!!!!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

no, if he does is corruption
McLaren should have been kick out alltogether from this year title
they are scummy cheats

seriously, that was just ridiculous


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

i know but, the car is obviously better than Ferrari's therefor they should win.

2 races left. Lewis was 15 points clear.

If he doesn't win, something else is going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

hmmm...
i dont know....
since that spy scandal.... everything went dark within F1...
its unpredictable what reaction ferrari will have if mcL wins the drivers.....
they may not do anything... but if they do, im sure the scandal will have a big repercussion


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, truthfully Mclaren should have been kicked out.

But the reason I think they didn't do that. Was because the championship is more about the drivers. And the success that Lewis has been getting and Alonso was the former champion.

If Lewis and Alonso were kicked out, they could sue. Because its not there fault Mclaren ruined it for them.

Also, Kimi has won 5 races more than anyone so far. So it shows that he could have easily be winning the championship.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

i think the reason they didnt kick them out is because the title race was interesting, plus it was attracting different crowds...
so, financially, that was good for F1...


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

I think you hit that nail on the head. I can't disagree with that comment.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

yeah... once again it sows dollar control everything


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

Money makes the world go round. something bad, but it can't be stopped.

From when you can get someone to murder for money there will always be madness in the world.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

thats not a bad thing..


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

:rofl thats Albromovic's best move. His no1 tactic.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

well... roman only talks when $$$$$$ is involved, otherwise hes mute


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 21, 2007)

Its in the pocket for Kimi 
 @ McLaren


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

OMG. that was the most bizzare race i've seen.

1. Great tactics from Ferrari to get Kimi and Massa 1st and 2nd
2. Alonso passes Lewis (how the fuck did that happen)
3. Then Lewis challenges Alonso (why the fuck is he doing that)
4. Lewis's engine cuts out (what are the odss on that happening in the last fucking race)
5. Lewis pits 3 fucking times. More than most people

I give full credit to Kimi *claps*

But I want my questions answered before im happy.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2007)

I slept for two hours now, exactly when the race was


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 21, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> OMG. that was the most bizzare race i've seen.
> 
> 1. Great tactics from Ferrari to get Kimi and Massa 1st and 2nd
> 2. Alonso passes Lewis (how the fuck did that happen)
> ...


1. true
2. As you could see Lewis lacks experience and he made mistakes.
3.same as above
4. he had some problems with gearbox(shit happens) you cant expect only Raikkonen to have mechanical problems
5. They tried to make lewis lighter so he can ensure his championship  at 5th place.


KIMI IS THE WORLD CHAMPION YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Oct 21, 2007)

Congratulations Kimi!

He won the most races out of the contenders and so deserves the championship. Out of the races he did finish he was very consistently collecting points. 

I thought that the title should go to Kimi or Alonso, despite my huge respect for Hamilton. He pushes hard but makes minor mistakes a lot and doesn't look too smooth compared to the other challengers. His time will come and I'm glad that he took the result so well. He did make a huge mistake trying to overtake Alonso early in the race, which was very similar to what Alonso did in a previous race.


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

Tifa said:


> 1. true
> 2. As you could see Lewis lacks experience and he made mistakes.
> 3.same as above
> 4. he had some problems with gearbox(shit happens) you cant expect only Raikkonen to have mechanical problems
> ...


1. He's a good racer, letting someone pass you isn't lacking experience.
2. I guess if he were more experienced and kept a cool head, he'd have known its alright for Alonso to be 1 place in front of him.
3. others are just bad luck.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2007)

5 was not bad luck it was a complete fuck up by McLaren.  Everyone in their right mind knew that for hamilton to have a chance he needed to be Fueled to the end and the Pit crew bottled it.  That car needed to have enough fuel put it to the brim, yes that would have made him slower at first but not too slow that his car couldn't perform.  Then he would have been able stay out and taken the places required to win the championship.

They are at fault and need to be made to know so.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 21, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i remember ron dennis's ''i feel sorry for kimi'' quotes after the candaian GP!! 

WORLD CHAMPION BABY!!!

great season!! heres to next season!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2007)

This was really unexpected for me.

Well, sort of. Hamilton was bound to make some mistakes. But it sucks that he got owned by his car -_-


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 21, 2007)

I feel sorry for Ron... i think he wont see championship for along time again ^^


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 21, 2007)

Tifa said:


> I feel sorry for Ron... i think he wont see championship for along time again ^^



serves him right >< mclaren screwed over kimi toooooooooooooo many times back in his mclaren days


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm just in utter shock, seriously.

12 point lead 2 races back.

FUCKING 12. Mclaren fuck too much people. How could Lewis nor alonso win.

From a different point of view its just funny, but Mclaren deserve it, they cheated and still didn't win anything :rofl

but for Hamilton


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2007)

Well they lost the constructor's championship too. Those punks got busted.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 21, 2007)

It was a very interesting F1 season, politics and spying as well as the race between the top 2 dominate teams and their drivers.

Only wish another team or two could get into the mix with all the money spent by the various teams. F1 gets a bit boring when 1 or 2 teams dominate every race, unless you are a fanatic fan of that particular brand or driver.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Oct 21, 2007)

Well the problem with Hamilton's strategy was that all the drivers have to use the super soft tyres at least once. Though Mclaren, particularly Hamilton don't seem to do very well on them, remember China where his tyres were blistered and bald. So they thought they could do a very short stint on those tyres in order to get back onto the more trustworthy harder compounds. 

Of course, I doubt that was his strategy at the beginning, but because of the problems he had during the race the team had to change something. At the end of the day Hamilton also messed up when he tried to overtake Alonso when he didn't have to. He made a few bold overtaking maneouvres like against Barrichello who could've easily pushed him out of the race, like many others would've done. 

Anyway, the best driver became champion. Its funny as Neji said that Mclaren suddenly become much more reliable after Kimi left and then Ferrari's seem to have the same/similar reliability issues as well. Kimi was pretty much screwed out of a few world titles because of them. 

Hehe.....I liked the way Bernie answered the question before the race. He wanted Alonso to win when the questionner thought he wanted Hamilton to win. After he said Alonso he went into a rant about how Hamilton should win it to which Bernie didn't want to argue and just nodded. Its really annoying how biased these english programmes are no matter what the sporting event and then really overdo any victories they have, like the terrible and England football team and the Ashes victory.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

Pictures are always deciving. I saw a picture of Kimi pukkering up his lips while looking at Massa.

But it's obvious nothing is going on..... or is there?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 21, 2007)

lol he aint no chichi man! look at his bird!!




man its a long wait till march!!! thank god theres the football!!


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

Neji Uchiha said:


> lol he aint no chichi man! look at his bird!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QTF. Imagine if there was no sport.

I'd probably hibernate.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2007)

It's not quite over yet 3 cars are under investigation for fuel irregularities.  1 Williams and Both BMWs Hamilton could end up with 4th if the drivers are Disqualified Oo


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2007)

.

I hope that happens. Lewis being champion would be excellent.


----------



## Haruko (Oct 21, 2007)

That would be the only way England could achieve success.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 21, 2007)

That'll never happen...just watch. Big time politics will come into play and teams (including those that are not directly involved but will benefit with a certain decision) will be lobbying their case to the arbitration panel members before the hearing is even held. At most, the teams will lose a few constructors' points and maybe get a fine. The drivers will retain their positions and points. Basically a slap on the hands.


----------



## Haruko (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah. Basically it would be ridiculous for it to be overturned now. Lewis had his chance this year, and he blew it.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2007)

But rules are rules.  Those 3 were illegal and should be punished the evidence is there and the Stewards either bottled it or the Ferrari Insurance Agency got to them first.  So what if it was first race or last those cars were Illegal and should have been thrown out end of story.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2007)

After the investigation FIA wont penalties  the 3 teams.. the only think Lewis can hope is the Mclaren's  appeal


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 22, 2007)

Nemesis said:


> But rules are rules.  Those 3 were illegal and should be punished the evidence is there and the Stewards either bottled it or the Ferrari Insurance Agency got to them first.  So what if it was first race or last those cars were Illegal and should have been thrown out end of story.



oh ok, and lewis escaping punishment for the trye confusion of friday was ok?! but your logic he should have been penalised aswell!!


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 22, 2007)

Ron Dennis and McLaren are really fucked up. They can't just admit that they lost both championships. They rather want to go to the sport courts and win the titles there instead of winning them normally on the tracks. That's what I call real sportsmen.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 22, 2007)

*sigh* I knew McLaren winning something was too good to be true. They put up a hell of a show though, probably the best season since Ive followed the sport.

Maybe next year, Lewis.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 22, 2007)

One thing is sure. Next year, Alonso won?t be in McLaren. It seems that he will come back to Renault.

And it looks like Renault is going to be competitive again next year, with its R-48 (was that its name?)


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 22, 2007)

If Alonso leaves McLaren, there will be alot of driver changes within the teams, which I personally like since we would see some new faces joining F1 and older faces leaving it.

I don't think Fisichella or Barrichello will be in the F1 next year, even though Barrichello has a contract with Honda next year. There is a chance that he might not fulfill it according to some rumours.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 22, 2007)

One driver that is sure won´t be next year is Ralf Shumalcher.

PD: lol


----------



## Haruko (Oct 22, 2007)

Ferrari are always strong, and Raikonnen is the fastest driver on the tour, apparently.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 22, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH
Ferrari Double, Ferrari won...
HA!


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

OK OK OK. the championship is done.

I don't know why everyone is hating on Lewis. Name me someone so good on there rookie year?

I shouldn't see any posts after this, because there is no-one.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 22, 2007)

not hating lewis, im just a ferrari fan overall...
plus Massa is from my country


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> not hating lewis, im just a ferrari fan overall...
> plus Massa is from my country


Guess so. I'm like you but the other way.

F1 has probably gotten 60% more viewers because of Lewis. Seriously.

He's put F1 back on the map, which is also a bonus.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 22, 2007)

no... dont get to excited
he did get a lot of young people into it, but 80% were already core fans


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL, probably.

but certainly in Britain. My friend actually asked me if I was watching the F1 yesterday.

3 months back he said he hated F1. that certainly says something.


----------



## Haruko (Oct 22, 2007)

Lewis probably had the best car of any rookie, ever. I mean Raikonnen and Massa started at shit teams, and worked up. Lewis starts at McClaren.


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

True True, but Alonso won it in cars like Renault so it's not impossible to win in those cars.

The reason Lewis started in Mclaren was because most people on that track wouldn't be as good as Hamilton is in a Mclaren.

Therefor he's given the privilege to drive a good car from the start.


----------



## Hio (Oct 22, 2007)

Poor poor Hamilton


----------



## AshWilso12 (Oct 22, 2007)

i dont think that lewis will win through the fuel cheating from the other teams. lols @ raikkonen if that happens tho


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

Its 3 cars, and they said it could be several days before a verdict is reached.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 22, 2007)

meh, they best not ruin this

even lewis said he dont want to win the title like this!! so why are mclaren begging?! they should be happy that they were still allowed to compete for the drivers crown!!

btw, just realised, the two mcLarens will be 20 & 21 next year wont they?!


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

Alonso might still stay :rofl

But it'll probably go to that Swedish guy at Renault.

The reason Mclaren are appealing is because they care about money not the drivers.


----------



## Kira (Oct 22, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> True True, but Alonso won it in cars like Renault so it's not impossible to win in those cars.
> 
> The reason Lewis started in Mclaren was because most people on that track wouldn't be as good as Hamilton is in a Mclaren.
> 
> Therefor he's given the privilege to drive a good car from the start.



As much as I like Hamilton (or used to as his team are cheats), this is not true. The reason that he is in Mclaren is because he has been with them from the time he was a kid and he's British. That's why he got preferential treatment over Alonso even though Alonso was the defending champion. Anyway, when Alonso won in Renault, that was one of the best cars and the most consistent. They just went down this year.

As for naming a rookie that did so well in their first year, it can't be done. But can you name me a rookie who got the best, fastest and most reliable (except for the last few races) car and whose team had technical data on their competition and were suprisingly still allowed to compete for the driver's championship? 

I live in the UK (England) and I am sad to say that England completed the treble, lol. But I am South African, so its not all bad


----------



## Dan (Oct 22, 2007)

Why do you think Mclaren took him on at a young age?

Therefor it'd be silly for them not to put there all into a driver they've been molding for so long.

Alonso is the world champion. But it shows that putting there faith inot Lewis wasn't a bad thing. He lost by one point. And come on thats good for a rookie season.


----------



## Kira (Oct 23, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> Why do you think Mclaren took him on at a young age?
> 
> Therefor it'd be silly for them not to put there all into a driver they've been molding for so long.
> 
> Alonso is the world champion. But it shows that putting there faith inot Lewis wasn't a bad thing. He lost by one point. And come on thats good for a rookie season.


Of course its good. But Lewis has been spoon fed by Mclaren from the time he was a kid. So, he's got far more experience than any other rookie had. The commentators even said that he had a 'scolarship' from Mclaren from the time Lewis was a kid. That being said, he still had to deliver throughout the years so it shows that he was the real deal.


----------



## Dan (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes therefor, hes better than any other rookie. Something which I said 5 posts back. It's not his fault Mclaren saw the talent in him. Anyway lets move on from this please


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 23, 2007)

loling at Hamilton


----------



## Kira (Oct 23, 2007)

A Pimp Named Slickback said:


> Yes therefor, hes better than any other rookie. Something which I said 5 posts back. It's not his fault Mclaren saw the talent in him. Anyway lets move on from this please


Yes but you give the impression that he is good just because of himself whereas in truth it is also his training.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 23, 2007)

hamilton is good and talented..
deadly combination


----------



## Hio (Oct 23, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> hamilton is good and talented..
> deadly combination



Yup, Hamilton is full of win


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 23, 2007)

noi, not full of win yet...
but hell be very soon


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 26, 2007)

i thought ITV were baised, listen to the spanish when hamilton runs off.....................


MOTHER SUPERIOR JUMP THE GUN


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 26, 2007)

The Fia didnt punish the teams because of "lack of evidence".
The people who shouldve measured the temperature of the fuel where strugling with measurement equipment.
They truly know how to make thing exciting in the end.....
So you cant really say that the fuel was reasonably cooler than the other teams.
I dont understand what McLaren is protesting about, the championship is already over.
Its not good for the sport F1 in general !!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2007)

So what are we gonna do until the next season starts?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 26, 2007)

See what happens with Ralf schumacher or Fisichella........
Briatore already told Fisichella that he has to wait till Alonso desides what hes gonna do next year. There was also contact between Force India (spyker) and Fisichello. LOL
Its all about gossip now


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol contract gossip 

What the feck happened to Ralf, he was top 3 material at times


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 26, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol contract gossip
> 
> What the feck happened to Ralf, he was top 3 material at times



Yes in 2001 he even won 3grand prix 
He shouldve stayed at Williams, Toyota really killed his career.
I think hes quiting F1, so no more Ralf next season.


----------



## Kira (Oct 26, 2007)

Neji Uchiha said:


> i thought ITV were baised, listen to the spanish when hamilton runs off.....................
> 
> 
> MOTHER SUPERIOR JUMP THE GUN


That was ridiculous how biased they were. It was if it was the greatest moment in Spanish history. I lol'd hard after hearing that though.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 26, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Yes in 2001 he even won 3grand prix
> He shouldve stayed at Williams, Toyota really killed his career.
> I think hes quiting F1, so no more Ralf next season.


Well he has lots of money already, he's not really earning bad.

He has some big house in Austria where he lives with his hot blonde chick Cora.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 27, 2007)

Formula 1 this season was amazing


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah I watched two races that's 2 more than last year


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 27, 2007)

lol and you call yourself a true fan


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2007)

When did I say that?


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 27, 2007)

many times, but you dont remember..
in fact, you didnt remember you knew me before my 2342 name changes


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2007)

I probably didn't interact with you before all this.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 27, 2007)

you did, but you clearly dont remember


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 28, 2007)

why is hamilton releasing a book already? i wonder if itll talk about how he choked............


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2007)

Mclaren picked him up when he was 8, hes 22. He's got alot to write about.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 28, 2007)

lol, hamilton biography?!?!? 

he hasnt gone through puberty yet


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2007)

hes older than you


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 28, 2007)

did you get the point of the message you mole?


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2007)

I know I was kidding 

but hes probably had a crazy child hood.

People should wait till they're 40 to write a book.

He'll probably write another one after this one.

But then again its all about money.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 28, 2007)

> But then again its all about money.


i was going to say that


----------



## El Torero (Nov 2, 2007)

Alonso is free. He doesn´t belong more to Mclaren.

It seems that his next team will be Red Bull, but Renault option still exists...


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 2, 2007)

Lol... I wanna see what it'll turn out like...

its gonna be a mess


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Bull?

RED BULL?

Good bye alonso, your carreer was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 2, 2007)

lol unless red Bull comes out with a bugatti veryon engine for next year


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2007)

Bugatti very what?

I dun get it


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 2, 2007)

fastest road car in the world


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 2, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> fastest road car in the world



LoL You should know that the veyron has got 2 V8 blocks brought together to a W16 8.0 liter engine. Lets compare that to the BMW F1 engine which is a V8 in 90 degrees angle. This is 2,4 liter engine..........
So a veyron engine wouldnt possibly fit in a f1 car. Plus its way to heavy!


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 2, 2007)

I know that silly...
however, id love if bugatti and lamborghini joined to make a team...
there was once a speculation of that miught happening, but it was a lie


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 2, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> I know that silly...
> however, id love if bugatti and lamborghini joined to make a team...
> there was once a speculation of that miught happening, but it was a lie



If they would do that I think they are gonna do it under the name Audi or Porsche ! Since both of the brands are part of the Porsche - VAG.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 2, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> If they would do that I think they are gonna do it under the name Audi or Porsche ! Since both of the brands are part of the Porsche - VAG.



well... unfortunatelly is nothing more than wishful thinking..


anyway, whats your view on Alonso possible move to Red Bull?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 2, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> well... unfortunatelly is nothing more than wishful thinking..
> 
> 
> anyway, whats your view on Alonso possible move to Red Bull?



Alonso to Red Bull ??
LOL, is he considering that ?
Its more realistic to think he might move to Renault. editmode - omg i didnt hear that alonso stopped @ mclaren today 
 
Maybe he is going to red bull.........


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2007)

if he went redbull... ohhh
it'll suck so much


----------



## Master Scorpion (Nov 5, 2007)

I never follow formula one anymore after Hakkinen's retirement. But seeing Alonso was in Maclaren kinda made me happy, he once took Schumacher from first position.

but now he and mclaren split up...


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2007)

it was a stupid move to leave mcl imo...
yeah, he'd have the rivalry with lewis, but his chances of succeding would be the dame as in this year..

on red bull =/ Ive no idea how he'll challenge for a podium..


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 5, 2007)

Alonso is gonna be the next david coulthard !


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2007)

that'd be one shit reputation to have


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 5, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> that'd be one shit reputation to have



He can go to Renault but they want him to sign a contract for 3years or more.
And I heard rumours he might go to Toyota, but only when they reinforce their technical staff.
As far as Red Bull goes, the teamchef denied there is any contact between him and Alonso. He already signed the drivers for 2008. After that he said "Anything is possible in Formula 1".


----------



## Master Scorpion (Nov 5, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> it was a stupid move to leave mcl imo...
> yeah, he'd have the rivalry with lewis, but his chances of succeding would be the dame as in this year..
> 
> on red bull =/ Ive no idea how he'll challenge for a podium..



He's a bit arrogant, also has a very short tempered, that would be good if he could join either Ferrari or Renault.

Red Bull?  I don't think he will



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Alonso is gonna be the next david coulthard !




David Coulthard never had a chance to go after Mika and Schumi, in my opinion he's not really a good driver if it's not because of Mclaren.

Since he's driving the Red Bull,he rarely stands on the podium unlike before, when he was Mika's team mate.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 5, 2007)

Coulthard defenitely had the chances. 
He already had the best of his career, he knows that himself !
He was at mclaren from 1996-2004.
So dont tell me he didnt had the chances. When Kimi went to mclaren he proved that David Coulthard couldnt keep up anymore.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 5, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> He can go to Renault but they want him to sign a contract for 3years or more.
> And I heard rumours he might go to Toyota, but only when they reinforce their technical staff.
> As far as Red Bull goes, the teamchef denied there is any contact between him and Alonso. He already signed the drivers for 2008. After that he said "Anything is possible in Formula 1".



I think Renault have offerend him a new deal, but he apparently is still thinking over it. His plan seems to be to go to Ferrari eventually, after going to some team this year .... it is too bad that he had to leave Mclaren, he would have done well there if not for those silly spats with Hamilton. 

And DC was a good driver, he just really unlucky that Mika had the best chances when he had them.

P.s: I thought that Hamilton brought in too much controversy into F1 this year. It is good for the publicity but i think it is the sport, not the controversies that aught to draw the audience.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Nov 5, 2007)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Coulthard defenitely had the chances.
> He already had the best of his career, he knows that himself !
> He was at mclaren from 1996-2004.
> So dont tell me he didnt had the chances. When Kimi went to mclaren he proved that David Coulthard couldnt keep up anymore.



I know.., he was before a shining star.. but he wasn't as good as Mika, just think, both of them were on the same team, but reality Mika surpassed Coulthard in every way.

Kimi is farr farr away from Coulthard in experience, I was comparing him with  Mika, Michael and Ruben .


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2007)

well, i saw it on the spanish news that he was gonna go red bull =_=


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 5, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> well, i saw it on the spanish news that he was gonna go red bull =_=



Spanish news also told that Alonso was fired, and that he didnt go out of his own free will. Ron Dennis is tough !


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2007)

i cant help to laugh at it though...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 5, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> i cant help to laugh at it though...



It seems they are going for the Red Bull Dream Team :

* Ross Brawn (not sure yet)
* Adrian Newey
* Fernando Alonso


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2007)

seriously, where are they getting the funds to pay Alonso (unless alonso agrees to a abnormal paycut, which I doubt he will)?

money laundry in my F1 =/


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 5, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> seriously, where are they getting the funds to pay Alonso (unless alonso agrees to a abnormal paycut, which I doubt he will)?
> 
> money laundry in my F1 =/



It seems that Red Bull has got plans for the future. 
It sure would be fun to see Ross Brawn and Fernando @ Redbull.
And I'm sure they are one of the richest private teams in the F-1.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2007)

=/ hmm... im uncertain of that, but we can only speculate for the moment being


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 5, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> =/ hmm... im uncertain of that, but we can only speculate for the moment being


xD Only speculations 
I love f-1 gossip


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2007)

we sound like girls now


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## El Torero (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Yakuza (Nov 8, 2007)

hahaha.... its the era of spies on F1!!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 8, 2007)

Alonso did it  !!


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 8, 2007)

lol.. yes..... and Weber lol


----------



## Hio (Nov 8, 2007)

New Ferari?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 8, 2007)

as sexy as it looks i doubt it ><

its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to early to reveal next years car!


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 8, 2007)

lol   if the car looks anything like that :lvoe


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2007)

It's really impressive how many aerodynamic additions the cars got in the last years. Compare the 07 ferrari to the 00 ferrari.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 8, 2007)

it looks like a alien...
but yes, all the mofications were necessary...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

whatever happened to ralph schumacher, i know michael retired, but i havent heard anything about him, he was a decent driver


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 9, 2007)

Ralph Schumacher is like the president of the drivers association..

hes a OK driver, but his whole career was outshone by Michael =/


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 9, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Ralph Schumacher is like the president of the drivers association..
> 
> hes a OK driver, but his whole career was outshone by Michael =/



yea, you really cant comepete with the best there ever was, 7 championships at the highest level of racing - blows my mind


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah, in terms of stats schumi is undoubtfully the greatest ever...

However, my choice lies with Ayrton Senna. *HE* was the greatest ever.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 9, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> yeah, in terms of stats schumi is undoubtfully the greatest ever...
> 
> However, my choice lies with Ayrton Senna. *HE* was the greatest ever.



Ive always been a Schumi fan, Ayrton isnt really my generation.
Since the day he started at jordan !


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 9, 2007)

I was fortunate to watch Senna..... and all the videos, documentarys, etc... about him on Brazilian TV

He was more than a pilot, he was a great man.

Seriously, I *DOUBT* anyone will ever be like him, ever.


----------



## Kira (Nov 9, 2007)

In terms of stats Senna could easily have been the greatest ever but he died early.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 9, 2007)

That is truth


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 9, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> I was fortunate to watch Senna..... and all the videos, documentarys, etc... about him on Brazilian TV
> 
> He was more than a pilot, he was a great man.
> 
> Seriously, I *DOUBT* anyone will ever be like him, ever.



I think Senna is a bit overrated !
Sure he had charisma and stuff, but we cannot say he could easily be the best F-1 driver........


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 9, 2007)

GrandPa said:


> I think Senna is a bit overrated !
> Sure he had charisma and stuff, but we cannot say he could easily be the best F-1 driver........



 I cannot believe you are saying that!!!

He was such an awsome driver, skilled and yeah, charismatic. That charisma conquered the world and everyone worrking for him, they gave their best to help Senna and he became a  legend that he is...

all champions pos-Senna have him as their hero


----------



## Dan (Nov 9, 2007)

So where is alonso going?

and who do you think will have the best car next year?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 9, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> I cannot believe you are saying that!!!
> 
> He was such an awsome driver, skilled and yeah, charismatic. That charisma conquered the world and everyone worrking for him, they gave their best to help Senna and he became a  legend that he is...
> 
> all champions pos-Senna have him as their hero



Dont get me wrong but schumi owns allot of records, Im sure Senna would be a great driver even if he didnt had that accident. I think Schumi is on a whole ohter level ! 

I just dont remember Senna as a racing driver, I must have 10 or something..... I only remember the time he got that accident.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 9, 2007)

GrandPa said:


> Dont get me wrong but schumi owns allot of records, Im sure Senna would be a great driver even if he didnt had that accident. I think Schumi is on a whole ohter level !
> 
> I just dont remember Senna as a racing driver, I must have 10 or something..... *I only remember the time he got that accident.*



thats why.... 

seriously, I do agree schumi is poossibly the greatest driver of all, however, Id love to see both of them challenging each other on their prime with equal cars.

The reason schumi won a lot is because not only was he a great driver, but ferrari >>> any other car by far... so it really helpped him...

on the older days, yeah, it had the differences, but drivers were much more limited to what they could do.... and Senna did amazingly with those crappy conditions... thats why he is such a legend..


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 9, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> thats why....
> 
> seriously, I do agree schumi is poossibly the greatest driver of all, however, Id love to see both of them challenging each other on their prime with equal cars.
> 
> ...



I liked nigel mansell allot.
That guy is winnnn


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 9, 2007)

I have been a Shumi fan for about 10 years now .... got really angry when i heard him announce his retirement.

As Grandpa says (lol nice namechange ), I think stats wise Shumi is the best but all those doubters will say that if Senna were alive things would have been different ..... 

It is really not fair on shumi or the others(who won the championship at that time) to say that ....... I think Shumi didnot get his next chapmionship untill 4 years after joining Ferrari IIRC. Ferrari were struggling when Shumi joined them. They hadnt won a championship for the last 21 years prior to shumi. 

It was shumi's work ethic and his team that turned Ferrari's fortunes around.

But i sure wish that i could have seen the rivalries of the late eighties and early nineties (I started from 96)


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 9, 2007)

lol... mansel.... winning a chapionship without winning a race


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 11, 2007)

how mclaren obtained ferrari data



''keep your eyes on the prize..............''



its funny coz its true!!



how lewis shudda done at china ><


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 11, 2007)

I am so saving this one 

itsa awesome


----------



## wsc (Nov 12, 2007)

Brown is going to Honda!!


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 12, 2007)

Who is Brown?


----------



## wsc (Nov 12, 2007)

Ross Brawn


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 12, 2007)

wsc said:


> Brown is going to Honda!!



Yes Ross Brawn is going to Honda.
He's gonna take Nick Fry's place.
So Ross Brawn is becomming a teamboss !

Thats a totall surprise....well it was already known that he wasnt planning on going back to ferrari, but now Honda.
Goood LORDD !


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 12, 2007)

lol, i tought you were talking about a pilot


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 12, 2007)

Great images  .... keep them coming 

Jean Todt is to be replaced as boss of the Ferrari Formula One team by Stefano Domenicali from January.

It seems that Ross Brawn didnot get what he bargained for at Ferrari. So he decided to switch places. But i think this is good news for Honda who have been woeful this year.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 12, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Jean Todt is to be replaced as boss of the Ferrari Formula One team by Stefano Domenicali from January.


Whats with all this come-and-go all of the sudden?? 


> *It seems that Ross Brawn did not get what he bargained for at Ferrari.* So he decided to switch places. But i think this is good news for Honda who have been woeful this year.


:S You got to be kidding me right?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 12, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> It seems that Ross Brawn didnot get what he bargained for at Ferrari. So he decided to switch places. But i think this is good news for Honda who have been woeful this year.



I think that because of Kimi becomming World Champion ferrari came to the conclusion that they didnt need Ross Brawn as technical chief.
They have proven they can work without Brawn.
Maybe we see Schumi take his place next season @ ferrari


----------



## wsc (Nov 12, 2007)

i hope Honda at least improves a bit next year god their cars are dogs this year

can't wait for season 2008 though, woo the anticipation!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 12, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Whats with all this come-and-go all of the sudden??
> 
> :S You got to be kidding me right?




This is where i got my info from (read the last part of the article)



GrandPa said:


> I think that because of Kimi becomming World Champion ferrari came to the conclusion that they didnt need Ross Brawn as technical chief.
> They have proven they can work without Brawn.
> Maybe we see Schumi take his place next season @ ferrari



I think that would be the possible explanation


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 12, 2007)

No way man... thats ridiculous...

how can one make such a move!!!!!

It must be the dollah!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 13, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> No way man... thats ridiculous...
> 
> how can one make such a move!!!!!
> 
> It must be the dollah!!



LoL at being banned !
How did you do that ?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 13, 2007)

So is there any news of where Alonso is heading ? He doesnt seem to have made his mind about it. It would be a big challenge for him to get back onto winning terms with any other team.

Why did Paladin get banned  ?


----------



## wsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Alonson might be going to Honda if Barrichello's getting axed, but i can't see that happens


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 13, 2007)

^ I think Honda are honestly not in a position to axe anyone. They cant blame the driver if the car is bad right. A lot of the drivers positions are depending on Alonso's decision 

The only team secure are Ferrari. Alonso's move could start a big avalanche, figuratively speaking


----------



## wsc (Nov 13, 2007)

I still couldn't believe that Todt's gone though, it's like the driver championship all over again. Todt (Hammi) was leading the field in Ferrari's team boss position (championship) with Brawn(Alonson) chasing the position after him. In the end, Domenicali (Raikkonen) appeared from nowhere and took the position from two of them.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 14, 2007)

Lolz .... but in all fairness, Raikonnen had much better odds than Domenicali 

But Todt just changed his role. It is not as if he is gone to another team. So i dont think it would change things too much at Ferrari. On the whole this is the most exciting preseason in years


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 14, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Lolz .... but in all fairness, Raikonnen had much better odds than Domenicali
> 
> But Todt just changed his role. It is not as if he is gone to another team. So i dont think it would change things too much at Ferrari. On the whole this is the most exciting preseason in years



I totally agree with that !


Btw does anybody see anything surprising on this list.
These are the the laptimes form the test on 13-11-2007 Circuit de Catalunya.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i saw them on BBC. Shumi once again refuses a possibility of a comeback. 

It seems that there are no more electronic driving aids like traction control etc available for the drivers. Hence he was called up so that he can provide valuble feedback, snice he already has expericnce in driving cars without these facilities (prior to 2001)


----------



## wsc (Nov 14, 2007)

I think he still has the speed, but his endurance could be worse now, hence he couldn't keep up the pace for a long time. 

Still it's awesome that he's that fast after a year off ^_^


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 14, 2007)

I think Shumi did about 60 laps that day. So one cant really doubt his fitness .... but yeah he could have sat back and had it easy. Either that or driving just comes naturally to him ....


----------



## wsc (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah he did 64 laps, but we didn't know if he was fast in every lap.

But I'm a big schuey fan lol, if he decides to drive again, I'll be happy for him, I hope he retired in a glory though


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 14, 2007)

^ Me too a big shumi fan ^___^ so it goes without saying that he would have been reasonably fast in every lap. It is not necessary that you should be quick every lap of the race is it .... there are periods in the race when one can take your foot of the gas  
Yeah, he retired at the right point i guess ....


----------



## wsc (Nov 15, 2007)

Any idea where Alon will be heading for 2008?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 15, 2007)

There was an article in BBC that he is heading back to Renault.
Here is the linkie for the article ....


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 15, 2007)

pssssshhhhhhhhhh MS only quickest because Kimi aint there to beeyotch slap him!!! ^_^


----------



## wsc (Nov 15, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> There was an article in BBC that he is heading back to Renault.
> Here is the linkie for the article ....



but if renault was punished for the spy saga, i wonder if they would have enough money to pay for Alonso


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 16, 2007)

wsc said:


> but if renault was punished for the spy saga, i wonder if they would have enough money to pay for Alonso



True  
Alonso has to take a pay cut in my opinion ... but i dont think Renault will be fined in the first place. They probably did not know how to make use of that report in the first place. 
They should prepare their defense like : We didnot understand a word of what we read from those files. Honestly, or else we would have got more points for sure XD

And No, Hamilton wouldnt have done anything to stop Shumi. Shumi had more experience with cars without electronic driver aids and that confidence would add to his pace 

On a Sidenote,
Me a Arsenal fan and a Ferrari/Shumi fan ....

It is weird agreeing to a ManU fan and disagreeing with a fellow gunner XD.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 16, 2007)

no way can you comapre MS to Lulu ><

i doubt Schumacher would have conceded a SEVENTEEN poitn lead in the space of 2 races!!! hahahaha!!

ooh, Official 2007 DVD comes out 10th of december!! must get!!


----------



## wsc (Nov 17, 2007)

> On a Sidenote,
> Me a Arsenal fan and a Ferrari/Shumi fan ....
> 
> It is weird agreeing to a ManU fan and disagreeing with a fellow gunner XD.





I think I might go to watch the night race at S'pore next year


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 19, 2007)

Ferrari has been the fasted on all 3 test weekends 
I think they gonna have the advantage without traction controle !


----------



## wsc (Nov 19, 2007)

indeed  I predict a ferrari walkover next season


----------



## TOXICBUNNY (Nov 19, 2007)

Who is going to be the next shummi? i rate that given the chance Kimi is up there for sure. The man has alot of tallent and some say that Hamilton is not going to be all they say he is. Well there  is still time for that to change but my money is on Kimi! may the best man win.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 19, 2007)

TOXICBUNNY said:


> Who is going to be the next shummi? i rate that given the chance Kimi is up there for sure. The man has alot of tallent and some say that Hamilton is not going to be all they say he is. Well there  is still time for that to change but my money is on Kimi! may the best man win.



There isnt going to be another shumi 

Seriously, I doubt if any team would have such an advantage as Ferrari had at the start of this decade since they are constantly changing rules make it difficult for such a domination to last for long. That is probably the right answer. But still, lets see the prospects of the main drivers 


Alonso had a great chance to get atleast two more world titles with Renault. But he screwed up by running off to Mclaren. He might have to wait as long as shumacher did for another world championship. But then would he be able to be 5 time champion ??

I dont like Hamilton since i am a ferrari fan . He is good but he buckled under pressure. I am not sure how he would recover from this it .... another close call and it probably will affect his confidence

Kimi, I know he is fast but since he is not one who works hard, he is bound to run into badluck ... there were so many cases where he could have easily won races if not for his bad luck ...

As for the others ... they are still small fry


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 19, 2007)

Timo Glock is going to Toyota!


----------



## wsc (Nov 19, 2007)

and Pique jr might be going to Renault! God another arrogant rookie!

and Feanor's right, there aint' no another schumi!

*Michael Schumacher, 7 times World Champion! *


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 20, 2007)

wsc said:


> and Pique jr might be going to Renault! God another arrogant rookie!
> 
> and Feanor's right, there aint' no another schumi!
> 
> *Michael Schumacher, 7 times World Champion! *



How many cars are Renault planning to put on track next year ?
Fishi and kolvan#$$4(i cant spell this fellow's name ) both seem to have their contracts .... and Alonso is reportedly coming here 
where will there be any place for this rookie ?


----------



## wsc (Nov 24, 2007)

with their potential 100m fine i think they would laugh if they managed to put up 2 cars


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 8, 2007)

It seems that Mclaren is not yet out of hot water. Their new car is gonna be thoroughly checked by the FIA to see if they had incorporated anything from Ferrari's document. 

This will only hinder their chances of testing and developing the car .... I can already see Mclaren struggling this season to catch up with the other cars ...

Sources: Zenryoku Shounen


----------



## El Torero (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, it seems that finally, Alonso signed with Renault...again.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 10, 2007)

kewl!!!

i liked him at renault!!! lets hope he goes back to his old self now!!!
now he can ram lewis of the track with no politics around!!!


----------



## El Torero (Dec 14, 2007)

Confirmed: Kovalainen will be the new pilot of McLaren 

Lol with De La Rosa, McLaren never bets for him. He´s always dreaming with run in the F1, but the sad truth is that he will never run a race


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2007)

Alonso went back to Renault? danm.... it was about time!

ans for McLarens new driver, he is a enthusiastic kid, now with a good car, I expect him to do well. Title challenge? hmm.. maybe, with a little bit of luck


----------



## El Torero (Dec 14, 2007)

Next season there will be 24 cars from 12 teams 6 cars from 3 teams compiting: Alonso, Piquet, Raikkonen, Massa, Hamilton and Kovalainen.

Alonso shall pwn everybody again


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2007)

Did Piquet get into renault??

Another Brazilian!!! 

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## El Torero (Dec 14, 2007)

Dheano  Alonso is now with a brazilian racer  

I´m sure (Hamilton fans, don´t hit me!) that this season McLaren will fail. Their image is broken by the spiement stuff, their sponsors left them, Alonso isn´t anymore to help them with the cars, their car is still under suspects by the FIA, their new racer didn´t to anything with Renault last year, etc. (and sorry about my bad english )

This will be a Renault vs Ferrari competition.

(ironic mode on) PD: The best thing about the F1 is the diversity of their teams, all their teams and racers have the same chances to win the competition!  (ironic mode off)


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 14, 2007)

no, well, it depends on the results FIA get after the revision they are making on the new McL to see if they incorporated anything from the ferraris documents.

if not, i think McL will be strong again, however Ferrari and maybe Renault will do well too


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 14, 2007)

Renault is down on power and if they don't find a lot of it by next season, they'll be 2nd tier finishers. With the engine specifications freeze, Renault better get it right. Alonso may have to switch teams again if he wants to win more championships.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 16, 2007)

Mclaren have accepted that the information from the Ferrari document has seeped in further than they previously imagined.

This public apology might not be enough for Mclaren to race the next season. I sure wanna see them on track but they will have massive catching up to do if their new car is not allowed to race. 

I think that the main competition will be Ferrari Vs Renault but i wont be suprised if Honda get a couple of podiums in.


----------



## wsc (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope honda improved their shitty car this year, Hekki partnering with Lewis, I hope Hekki kicks his ass. Fernando partners with another ego bastard lol, imagine that


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 7, 2008)

I cast REVIVE on this thread!

Looking forward to the 08 season. Let's see how Hamilton and Alonso perform now that they're not driving together. They'll be able to go all out on each other without fears of getting shouted at by Ron Dennis 

This just means one won't hesitate to take another off the track, though.

I'm really looking forward to seeing Honda race. I hope they pull through because the team owe it to Jenson and Rubens. Jenson could've left Honda 2 years ago but he didn't.

It's going to be exciting, though. Not a lot of talk about Kimi lately though, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Feb 7, 2008)

Alonso is looking for another second. A few tenths off the pace is one thing, but what does that tell you about Renault's chances? 

Most of the drama will be which team will end up 3rd in the constructors championship...the Ferrari and McLaren fight for the top finishes is a given.

I'm interested to see how Ross Brawn improves Honda. Red Bull and Scuderia Toro Rosso should at least have good handling cars assuming Adrian Newey designs both chassis.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2008)

Its going to be between Ferrari, Mclaren and BMW


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 7, 2008)

Ferrari McL only, BMW has to prove themselves before being called a possible candidate


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> Ferrari McL only, BMW has to prove themselves before being called a possible candidate



They where quick almost all the season last year, whats there to prove ?
They are third fastest after mclaren and ferrari, and they where verry close at the end of the season. I think they managed to close the gap between the other 2 top teams.
Just look at how proffesional they are, getting quicker every year !
There is nothing to prove anymore, its a fact that they are third fastest.......


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 7, 2008)

I know, they did well last year, but they werent a challenge for the big two.

They have good drivers, and i guess they could improve this year.... however, the title is going to be fought between the ferrari and mclaren


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> I know, they did well last year, but they werent a challenge for the big two.
> 
> They have good drivers, and i guess they could improve this year.... however, the title is going to be fought between the ferrari and mclaren



You dont know yet. maybe ferrari is gonna dominate 
Which would be a fair thought.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 7, 2008)

I want ferrari to dominate


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> I want ferrari to dominate



Me 2, the new car looks awesome !


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 7, 2008)

yes they do, cant wait for the new season


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2008)

Stormtrooper said:


> yes they do, cant wait for the new season



35 days and 8 hours to go 
Until the first training


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

I sumhow don't think McLaren will be super brilliant this year, the fact that they are the last numbered cars on the grid will hurt them plenty (Garage Space, Pitting) I dunno if the Friday practice rule with the third driver is in effect still, but that could help. (allot) 


Ferrari will most likely stomp this year (I back Kimi to make Massa look ordinary).
Honda is nowhere again. Red Bull looks racy, So does Williams. 

BMW and Renault will most likely fight for third (constructors) (Tipping Pique to do brilliantly this season, Alonso pushed hard but still in control).

Toyota .... 

Hope Super Aguri do take part this season.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope to see toyota fail again.
They have such a big budget.
But cant do nothing 
Maybe they will score some more points this season......


----------



## Sci-Fi (Feb 7, 2008)

^Depends on how one looks at it. Many racing teams in other series like their pits near the pit exit...can stay on the throttle after servicing without worrying about the pit lane speed limit at a lot of tracks.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

Toyota is the most disappointing team of the last few seasons


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> ^Depends on how one looks at it. Many racing teams in other series like their pits near the pit exit...can stay on the throttle after servicing without worrying about the pit lane speed limit at a lot of tracks.


But, they wont have space for all their equipment, also other cars can pull out in front of them in the pit lane. (risky)


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I sumhow don't think McLaren will be super brilliant this year, *the fact that they are the last numbered cars on the grid will hurt them plenty (Garage Space, Pitting)* I dunno if the Friday practice rule with the third driver is in effect still, but that could help. (allot)
> 
> 
> Ferrari will most likely stomp this year (I back Kimi to make Massa look ordinary).
> ...



Holy crap I totally forgot about that. 

It just means it'll be even more amazing when McLaren crush Ferrari


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 8, 2008)

I seriously hope we have more then two teams being race winners this year


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 8, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Holy crap I totally forgot about that.
> 
> It just means it'll be even more amazing when McLaren crush Ferrari



LoL have you seen the tests in Bahrein ?
How can you tell that Mclaren will crush Ferrari ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 8, 2008)

PlanetF1
F1itv
BBcSports 

The F1 sites i visit are pretty limited any others good?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> PlanetF1
> F1itv
> BBcSports
> 
> The F1 sites i visit are pretty limited any others good?



 but its dutch 
Btw Ferrari is gonna test some new bargeboards wings and a new engine cover. And some other sites say that they are gonna test something completely new, a front wing with a opening on the frontside.

See the opening between the sponsor fiat.
I dont know what to say about that, but the new f2008 is gonna be quick as hell.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 8, 2008)

i gots the official 07 season DVD!! its soooooooooooooooo cool!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 8, 2008)

> Cesc Fabregas


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 8, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> i gots the official 07 season DVD!! its soooooooooooooooo cool!!!



Rip it and upload


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 9, 2008)

I approve of Cesc Fabregas


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 9, 2008)

i have no idea how to rip dvds!!! its long though!! atleast 2 hours!! 

i would have paid an extra £40 if they inserted sound clips of james allen squealing when  his boyfriend lewis wasnt doing well.............


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 14, 2008)

Long time no post in this thread  

I should probably lurk a bit more here .... XD 

Awesome name change Fabregas ....... and yeah rip it and upload 


edit:

Wait, why are Mclaren gonna be at the back of the grid this time ?? 

It will be unfair if thats true ..... even though I am a ferrari fan. It is just too harsh


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 16, 2008)

because they cheated......................and still screwed it up!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 16, 2008)

Mc Laren got caught cheating.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 22, 2008)

no activity in this thread :S 

well, lets hope the things get better once the season kicks off  ..... lol


----------



## wsc (Feb 22, 2008)

no more tickets for singapore night race wtf


----------



## Sarun (Feb 22, 2008)

Favorite track?


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Favorite track?



*monaco* FTW


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 22, 2008)

Canada and Suzuka!!

monoco is a drag, its totally usless as a race track!!! the gimmick wore off after afew years!! whats the point of a track with only one racing line?! if you start on pole, youll probably win!!


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2008)

When the season starts i'll come more often.

Hamilton needs to be consistent this time around.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 23, 2008)

McLaren is gonna suck this season 
Those are my predictions


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 23, 2008)

Well McLaren have been doing well it testing 

Williams and BMW are looking good


----------



## wsc (Feb 25, 2008)

and honda still suck wtf.

poor jenson, considered he paid himself out of william's deal


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

I think my fav tracks are Silverstone and Monte Carlo 

I somehow like Monza too ... ferrari keep winning there XD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 26, 2008)

Mclaren isnt getting the last position in the pits.
They got pitnumber 5 
Goodbye for the punishment.
I guess the FIA dont want a dominating Ferrari


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2008)

So WHAT exactly did the whole scandal cause for the involved teams?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 26, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So WHAT exactly did the whole scandal cause for the involved teams?



Well mclaren got kicked out of the constuctors championship and the needed to pay a fair amount of cash.
They also needed to make sure that the new car didnt have any further development established by the info they got from ferrari.
Thats it


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2008)

Lol, I see. When's the first race this year?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 26, 2008)

The first free training of Australian GP starts in 16 days 6hours and 10 minutes.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

^ ... Aah its been a long time since I'd visited that site  

Pit No. 5 is probably fair IMO.

I dont think the FIA wants any team dominating for a long period of time .....


----------



## wsc (Feb 27, 2008)

woo i can't wait~ GO GO GO KIMI


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah .. KIMI FTW  X3 

A Ferrari curbstomp would be awesome X3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry for the double post 

Alonso goes Passive Aggressive on Hamilton ......  

Fernando Alonso says Lewis Hamilton will find his second Formula One season easier and could even win the title.

Last season Alonso and Hamilton had an intense rivalry at McLaren and tied on points, with Hamilton taking second in the championship behind Kimi Raikkonen.

But Alonso told the BBC: "After one year's experience things become easier and that will give him an advantage."

Asked if Hamilton could win the world title, Alonso, who has now returned to Renault, said: "Possibly, yes."

Hamilton surprised almost everyone by winning four races and coming to within a point of the drivers' crown in his unprecedented rookie season.

Alonso now expects the 23-year-old to open his season in Melbourne on 16 March armed with the lessons learned from a battling season.

"After a year, you know all the circuits and how the races go," Alonso, 26, said.

"You understand the pressures so there are many things that will give him an advantage compared to last year." 

However, Alonso, who also won four races last season, believes Ferrari's defending world champion Raikkonen remains favourite for the 2008 crown.

"The two Ferraris and two McLarens will be able to fight for the championship," said Alonso.

"But if I have to name one then Ferrari and Kimi because he is the world champion and will be the driver to beat.

"At the end of last year, Kimi had some very good final races, and was also lucky, to be world champion being so far behind.

"But he has the self confidence and he is obviously very quick, so he has put himself in a very strong position."

Alonso has himself been linked with a future move to Ferrari but after a bruising season at McLaren he cut his contract short to return to Renault.

The Spaniard joined forces with the French team, who gave him his first Grand Prix win in 2003, to take both the drivers' and constructors' titles in 2005 and 2006.

Lewis Hamilton
Hamilton has been tipped by many experts to become an F1 great

However, after Renault's mediocre showing in pre-season testing, which saw them some way off the pace of the Ferraris and McLarens, Alonso remains realistic about his chances of finding himself in the title hunt for a fourth consecutive season.

"It will be difficult to repeat the successes we had and it will of course be a frustrating season not to lead the table," said Alonso.

"But I will do my best and I know the team will do their best to produce good cars so we will see.

"The new R28 car is a step forward but we are still not at the level to win races, so we need more time and some clever ideas.

"We will set new targets for each Grand Prix; maybe it's not a victory, but first it will be the top five, then the podium and then we'll see. There will always be some motivation."

Despite Alonso's modest expectations for the season ahead, the Spaniard again insisted he had no regrets about leaving McLaren.

As well as his rivalry with Hamilton, both on and off the track, his relationship with McLaren team boss Ron Dennis also deteriorated; first over driver status within the team and then when Alonso threatened to reveal incriminating emails about McLaren's knowledge of confidential Ferrari data.

That threat eventually led to the team being stripped of all their points in the constructors' championship and fined £50m.

"I was lucky to have a competitive car again and to be able to fight until the last race," said Alonso.


I don't think there are many friends in Formula One between the drivers

Fernando Alonso

"I've still got good friends and a good relationship with the team; you build up good relationships with your engineers and mechanics."

When asked if Alonso was also friends with Hamilton he replied: "Maybe that's not the right word.

"I don't think there are many friends in Formula One between the drivers.

"We have a lot of respect for everyone. Sometimes we say hello, we shake hands, we talk about races when we meet, but we don't go out to dinner or the cinema with anyone; not with Kimi, not with Massa, not even (Renault team-mate Nelson) Picquet.

"I think outside of F1 we are quite close to our family."

Alonso did, however, show support for his former team-mate Hamilton, who was subjected to racist abuse during a testing session in Barcelona earlier this month.

McLaren was taunted by a section of Spanish fans and motorsport's governing body, the FIA, has since launched an anti-racism campaign.

"I don't know much about what happened, only what I read in the press," said Alonso.

"But if that happened we have to be very clear on that and that needs to stop."

Michael Schumacher testing for Ferrari
Alonso said he would welcome Schumacher back after the German took part in testing

Alonso also repeated his view that Spain is not a racist country.

The double world champion was speaking in Barcelona during a three-day test which also saw the return of seven-time world champion Michael Schumacher.

The German, who retired in 2006, was testing Ferrari's new car in his advisory role for the team, and Alonso said he would welcome Schumacher making a more permanent return to the sport.

"The fans would love it and it would increase the attention on F1, so it would be good for the sport," said Alonso.

"It would be an interesting championship again as he would be one of the maximum contenders, but I don't know if he wants to come back." 

article at :


----------



## El Torero (Feb 28, 2008)

Alonso is surprisingly very hated in Spain. The 95% of the country follows Alonso, being the 60% fans of him, and the another 40% hating him lol


----------



## wsc (Feb 29, 2008)

that's a surprise.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 29, 2008)

I hated alonso since he started F1 racing. 
That cocky little bitch .


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 29, 2008)

wsc said:


> and honda still suck wtf.
> 
> poor jenson, considered he paid himself out of william's deal


lol not poor Jenson, his own fault.
Hopefully next year Honda gets their shit in gear 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I think my fav tracks are Silverstone and Monte Carlo I somehow like Monza too ... ferrari keep winning there XD


I love Spa and Monaco.



ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> Mclaren isnt getting the last position in the pits.
> They got pitnumber 5
> Goodbye for the punishment.
> I guess the FIA dont want a dominating Ferrari


Fuck that they cheated >.<



Zaru said:


> So WHAT exactly did the whole scandal cause for the involved teams?





ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> Well mclaren got kicked out of the constuctors championship and the needed to pay a fair amount of cash.
> They also needed to make sure that the new car didnt have any further development established by the info they got from ferrari.
> Thats it





Zaru said:


> Lol, I see. When's the first race this year?





ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> The first free training of Australian GP starts in 16 days 6hours and 10 minutes.


All Zaru's questions answered. 
Also Nigel Stephney seems to be undergoing some legal questioning in Italy 


'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^ ... Aah its been a long time since I'd visited that site
> 
> Pit No. 5 is probably fair IMO.
> 
> I dont think the FIA wants any team dominating for a long period of time .....


Its not really fair, they need to stick to their guns >.>



wsc said:


> woo i can't wait~ GO GO GO KIMI


Lets Go Kimi!! Yeshu !!!!



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> yeah .. KIMI FTW  X3
> 
> A Ferrari curbstomp would be awesome X3



I want a close season


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2008)

ah formula one time rolls around again,i just wished the would show some races on national tv, because i dont get speed channel currently, which is the one channel i think shows their races


----------



## wsc (Mar 7, 2008)

try TVU the internet streaming programme, i normally use that to watch speed tv because i can't stand that bastard biased James Allan on ITV


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 7, 2008)

cool ill check it out


----------



## TheSixthHokage (Mar 10, 2008)

ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> The first free training of Australian GP starts in 16 days 6hours and 10 minutes.




I love F1!


----------



## Rod (Mar 13, 2008)

God 1 day till qualy DD

right now 2nd practise


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 14, 2008)

The day is finally here X3

Practice X3


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 14, 2008)

Ferrari was the quickest in first training session.
Second session mclaren took over.
I bet its gonna be pretty good race !!!
I cant wait


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2008)

It would be best if they're at the same level. Awesome battles would ensue!

Though with the whole "you ain't gonna fill your tank before the race" thing, strategy plays a huge role.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It would be best if they're at the same level. Awesome battles would ensue!
> 
> Though with the whole "you ain't gonna fill your tank before the race" thing, strategy plays a huge role.



Yes the racepace of the ferrari seems to be far infront of the rest of the field. (when we look to the wintersessions).
I hope they can manage that during sunday's race aswell.


----------



## wsc (Mar 14, 2008)

WOOOOOO qualifying will start in a bit i can't waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Rod (Mar 15, 2008)

*MELBOURNE - SATURDAY - QUALIFY RESULTS* (*15 March , 2008*)

_*Number of laps not reported yet_


----------



## wsc (Mar 15, 2008)

what happen to Kimi's car ;_;


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 15, 2008)

This is one of the strangest grids i've ever seen. While watching this all go down this morning, I was like 

Sebastian Vettel did an awesome job though, talented guy he is.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 15, 2008)

Lets see how the tactics will work out. Is Kimi on a 1stop strategy ?
Or did I mis something ?


----------



## Rod (Mar 15, 2008)

*My quick comments about qualify:* 

*Qualify session:*

It was a very nice qualify, many surprises, first Kubica and the BMW that didn't get pole position for a bit, error of himself, second, the champion Kimi Raikkonen coming from the field, also the two times world champion Fernando Alonso (who seems that will have to work hard this year) he is coming with a 12th less luck had his partner Nelson Piquet who will start pratically in dead last, 21th for the son of the former tree times champion Nelson Piquet, Mclaren kept it's expectation Hamilton did a perfect qualify, and Kovalainen who came in his first qualify in the silver team managed well during it, 1st and 3rd respectively, Felipe Massa and his Ferrari seemed to be capable of more but he had problems with cars in last lap, anyways look like he's capable to recover it during this race , he stated that was very satisfied with the car, 4th for him, Heidfeld the another BMW will start in 5th he did a nice qualify, after that just like Massa he was satisfied with the car.

*Qualify problems:*

Kimi Raikkonen ran out of fuel, because of that, he needed help to get back to the boxes, but it's not permitted anymore. Then he got punishment, being unable to continue in the qualify.

 Mark Weber had a brake problem in curve 6 , he managed the car well avoiding to crash in the wall and major problems, his car seems okay to the race .



*Pilots' comments after the qualify:*

*Note up:*
Gray>---> Mclaren Mercedes
Blue >---> BMW Sauber
Red >---> Ferrari


*Spoiler*: _Lewis Hamilton_ 



*Lewis Hamilton*
"I couldn’t have wished for a better start to the season, and it’s great to see Heikki and my friend Robert doing well, and the team has done a super job in getting all the necessary parts ready in time. During Q1 I was held up in traffic, but everything just came together when it mattered in Q3. The track conditions were a bit easier today compared to yesterday as it wasn’t as hot. I think the start will be interesting tomorrow due to the change in regulations. Last year it was relatively easy where as now it’s dependent on the driver, so I want to get that right. Fortunately I am starting from the clean side of the track for once, and hopefully that will help a bit, but it will be a long and tough race."





*Spoiler*: _Robert Kubica_ 



*Robert Kubica*
"P2 is a great achievement for the whole team, and that’s a good start to the season! I took a lot of risks in the second run of Q3, but finally it didn’t pay off. I went wide in corner twelve and ran on the artificial grass. This cost me between two and three tenths of a second and maybe pole position. We had quite a difficult day yesterday, but we were able to make a lot of progress. The F1.08 is a very quick car, but quite delicate to set-up and to drive. When I look back on what level we started testing, I have to give a big compliment to the whole team in Munich and Hinwil. Everybody worked hard analysing the problems and improving the car."





*Spoiler*: _Heikki Kovalainen_ 



*Heikki Kovalainen*
"I am pleased to qualify third, but there is still room for improvement. It was a fairly smooth lap, and the balance of the car felt good. At the end I didn’t nail a perfect lap, but throughout the weekend I have just been taking things steady, not making any mistakes and keep pushing harder and harder.  

Last year I didn’t make the best start to the season, so today’s result is a great beginning to my career as a Vodafone McLaren Mercedes driver. The guys in the team are working so hard, staying at the track until the early hours this morning fixing a small problem with the gearbox - that is dedication for you. I think we are looking strong for the race, and I am looking forward to tomorrow."





*Spoiler*: _Felipe Massa_ 



*Felipe Massa*
"I failed to get the most out of my final set of tyres for the day, because I had traffic on my out-lap and this meant I was unable to get the tyres up to temperature. I am happy with the handling of the car, which is well balanced and we know we can run at a good race pace. It will be a very tough race, especially as we can expect high temperatures. Anything can happen and I think I can fight for the very top places."





*Spoiler*: _Nick Heidfeld_ 



*Nick Heidfeld*
"I am very pleased although I missed P4 by only hundredths. The entire qualifying went smoothly, it is a superb result for the team and better than expected. After our initial tests with the F1.08 hadn’t been very good we kept saying that we are working very hard and would make good progress. This is what became obvious today, and it is a great reward for everybody’s effort. I believe this was the first step in the direction we want to go this year.  

I’m very much looking forward to the race. Without traction control the start will be especially exciting and over the race distance I expect Ferrari to be stronger than today."





*Spoiler*: _Kimi Raikkonen_ 



*Kimi Raikkonen*
"Clearly I am disappointed. A few corners from the end of my in-lap, I had a problem with the electronic fuel pump which forced me to stop near the pit lane and so it was impossible for me to get back to the garage to try and fix the problem. These things happen, but it's definitely not the best way to start the season. Now we must try to do our best to pick up some points tomorrow, because it is important to score something in every race."




*Teams management's comments:*


*Spoiler*: _McLaren Mercedes_ 



*Ron Dennis*
"A great outcome of the first qualifying of the season which reflects the hard work put in by the entire team during the winter. Both Lewis and Heikki have done an excellent job so far this weekend. Hopefully today’s result represents our performance for the future and we will be focussing on maintaining this throughout the rest of the season."

*Norbert Haug*
"A perfect start to the season. Lewis’ pole position and Heikki’s third place are good preconditions as both their cars will be starting on the line with the better grip. Both drivers did a great job and the team worked perfectly. Our strategy is good, and our speed looked okay so far. Congratulations to BMW who with second place make it an all German power front row. We are looking forward to a challenging race tomorrow."





*Spoiler*: _ BMW Sauber_ 



*Mario Theissen, BMW Motorsport Director*
"We are very satisfied. Grid positions two and five mean the best qualifying result since we founded our team. Without his massive slide on his final lap Robert most likely would have been on pole. Positions on the first three rows of the grid were our target and this is what we have achieved, despite the Ferrari and McLaren cars being quick here in Melbourne right from the very first session. Back then we had been far away from really good lap times, but we kept working. To see the reward of the work is very pleasing."

*Willy Rampf, Technical Director*
"This was a good qualifying start to the new season. With grid positions two and five for Robert and Nick we are very happy, It’s a pity that Robert missed pole by just a little bit. However, for him it was the best qualifying result of his F1 career. We are in a good position for the race with both drivers."





*Spoiler*: _Scuderia Ferrari_ 



*Stefano Domenicali*
"This is definitely not the result we were expecting.   

We have to work out exactly what caused Kimi's car to stop and tomorrow he will have a hard fight all through the race to move up the order. Starting from the second row, Felipe will be able to show what he can do in a race in which reliability and strategy will as usual play a key role."

*Luca Baldisserri*
"I got the impression I was watching a replay of last year's qualifying, but an even worse version. We have a car on the second row and one which did not manage to take part in the second session because of an electrical fuel pump problem."

"We have to look at the data and the components to find out exactly what happened. As for the way the final session went, we knew from this winter that we would struggle a bit to do quick times over a single lap and that difficulty cropped up this afternoon. However, we are competitive in terms of race pace and so we can be reasonably confident about tomorrow, even if Kimi clearly faces an uphill struggle, given his grid position." 




*I'll put here only comments of 6 pilots coming from the top of the grid, including it's partner if for example one of the pilots remains in the 6 and other not. Exactly what happened in this qualify with Massa in 4th and Raikkonen in 16th.

If you have another pilot or team boss/ manager you wish to know what commented about the qualify please post your request, as soon as possible i'll publish here*


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 15, 2008)

I missed the qualifying  Congrats to Kubica (my compatriot!) I feel sorry for Kimi though.
I can't wait to watch tomorrow's race


----------



## wsc (Mar 15, 2008)

4 germans in top 10 lol, poor Glock has to be penalised to grid 19 though lol

Kubica could've taken pole, i suspect BMW is running light.

hopefully we'll have an exciting race tomorrow 

I can't wait, KIMI PLEASE STORM TO THE FRONT FROM 16TH PLACE


----------



## Rod (Mar 16, 2008)

*MELBOURNE - SUNDAY - RACE RESULTS* (*16 March , 2008*)​ 


*Spoiler*: _Race results_ 



*Rubens Barrichello got DQ after the race by passing during red light in boxes. With that, Sebastien Bourdais earns 2 points while Kimi Raikkonen 1 point.




My comment about the race:

For sure a very exciting race, to start we had more or less 6 cars having parts damaged in first lap. McLaren and Lewis Hamilton did perfect , showing no errors during it, the English didn’t have any problems to win, Heikki Kovalainen was doing nice but his strategy got harm by one of the safety cars interventions during the race, in the end, ironically he did the same error of Lewis Hamilton last year in Brazil: pressed the wrong button, and this caused Fernando Alonso to pass him, anyways the Spanish alongside Rubens Barrichello showed why experience still has to be respected, the Brazilian did an excellent presentation managing to defend his position even against the champion Kimi Raikkonen and his Ferrari, but, ironically, the so called “King of Strategy” Ross Brawn did a mistake and this can cause Rubens a DQ, 6th for him , it could be better if wasn’t by Honda mistakes, the Spanish (Alonso) as usual showed a very strategic race , with a car we cannot call fast yet, he got 4th place , less luck had his partner Nelson Piquet who retired due problems in gearbox it seems. BMW did a good presentation showing they are strong this year, anyways, as Kubica (who abandoned )commented the car seems to lost income during the race , but even with that Heidfeld benefited with safety car got a podium, great start of year for BMW, similar situation to Williams, with a perfect pits strategy ,Nico Rosberg got 3rd position and seemed to be very happy with it.
But of course what everybody noticed in this race was Ferrari, they for sure lived an incredible nightmare , everything started with Massa’s mistake in 1st turn , the Brazilian had to stop 2 times due that, then continuing, Raikkonen didn’t get to pass Barrichello earlier what harmed his strategy so much, to accomplish it the Finn did mistakes 2 times going out in curves, and Ferrari called him lately to the boxes . Massa still got involvement in an accident with Coulthard , to finish this both red drivers didn’t get to reach to the end of the race due engine problems, this shows Ferrari is still suffering of same reliability problems of last year, and they will have to burn the unique free exchange of engine in both cars in the first race of the year, not only that the Ferrari engine in STR car of Bourdais (who was going to get 4th place for sure), the rookie who was doing excellent also retired , incredible 3 engine failures in same race. Seems Ferrari will have a hard work week till Malaysian GP.
This is it, first race without TC showed us that this year is a big of promise, a great show in Melbourne, and for sure more exciting moments are awaiting for us right this next week during Malaysian GP weekend!

*Drivers championship Table after Australian GP:*​ 
​ 
*Contructors championship Table after Australian GP:*​ 
​
*Podium Driver comments after the race:*

Gray>---> McLaren Mercedes 
Navy blue>--->BMW Sauber
Blue>--->AT&T Williams Toyota


*Spoiler*: _Lewis Hamilton_ 



*Lewis Hamilton*
“I feel fantastic – what a dream start to the season and my championship challenge. I am sorry not to have Heikki with me on the podium as a one-two would have been a great reward to the team. It’s nice to have Nico here though as we have not shared a podium since our Karting days with Team MBM (Mercedes-Benz McLaren)."

"It was a super race which I controlled from the beginning. I was able to drive at a steady pace without feeling any pressure which is always the ideal situation when you are leading. The three Safety Car periods meant that there was never time to relax, and the whole situation was a bit like Canada last year when I claimed my first victory." We constantly had to change our strategy and the strategists were on the ball throughout which was super. The car is fantastic to drive and the team has done a superb job. I have prepared much better this year than last, and it’s important that myself and the team continue to push hard in the months to come."





*Spoiler*: _Nick Heidfeld_ 



*Nick Heidfeld*
"This was a fantastic start to the season for us. The team was working extremely hard to solve the problems we had in the beginning with the F1.08. We made constant progress and we have not exploited the full potential of the car yet. At the start I had too much wheel spin and could not keep Nico Rosberg behind me. I thought it is going to become a difficult race because I expected him to pit earlier. But we stopped on the same lap and our crew did a really great job to get me in front of him. With my second pit stop I was lucky that the safety car didn’t come out earlier and I could refuel as planned. In the last stint I had to take care not to kill the option tyres. Overall the first race without traction control was less difficult than expected."





*Spoiler*: _ Nico Rosberg_ 



*Nico Rosberg*
"I am really, really happy and I have to say that being on the podium in Formula One is a really great feeling. It’s been a while since I have been here and its great for the whole team as they have been working hard over the winter, they have done a good job and made some real progress. I gave everything I had today, but it was a tough race on a street circuit in the heat which didn’t make it easy."




*Teams Management comment after race:*


*Spoiler*: _McLaren Mercedes_ 



*Ron Dennis*
“An almost perfect race weekend for us. Lewis drove a faultless race with a strong strategy where his stops were timed in anticipation of possible Safety Car periods. We were keen for Heikki to go an extra lap before his second stop in case he had any problems in the pits so that he could still be ahead of Nick."





*Spoiler*: _ BMW Sauber_ 



*Mario Theissen, BMW Motorsport Director*
"This was a fantastic start to the new season for the BMW Sauber F1 Team.   

In a turbulent race with three safety car periods and numerous retirements, Nick kept cool and finished second, achieving the first podium of the season for the team. Only Lewis Hamilton was quicker. This was a real strategy game. Nick was somewhat lucky with the safety car periods, Robert was unfortunately unlucky."

"Towards the end, Nakajima pushed him off the track. Up to this point he had driven a strong race after his fantastic qualifying yesterday. Together with our qualifying performance on Saturday, this is a good basis for the next races. This was a motivation boost for the whole team. A big thank you to all our colleagues in Munich and Hinwil."

*Willy Rampf, Technical Director*
"This was an exciting race which generated mixed feelings. It’s fantastic that Nick clinched second place, but at the same time I’m sorry for Robert who had an unlucky race. At the start Nick was overtaken by Nico Rosberg, but thanks to the fantastic work of the pit crew, he was able to overtake him in the pits. From that moment on he drove a fast and consistent pace. He finally benefited from the third safety car period, and equalled the best result of the team so far. We changed Robert’s strategy during the second safety car period, but unfortunately he got stuck behind Bourdais and lost a lot of time. After Nakajima had crashed into the rear of his car, he stopped for safety reasons."





*Spoiler*: _AT&T Williams Toyota_ 



*Sam Michael, Technical Director*
"It’s a fantastic start to the season, we knew we had the potential in the car but didn’t realise it because of the reliability problems we had in practice, but that all came out in the race. Nico kept his head down through lots of difficult situations, he had good strong car pace throughout the race and congratulations to him for his first podium. Kazuki did well too despite being involved in two incidents. Both cars had solid reliability throughout the race and it’s great to go away with a haul of points from the first Grand Prix. After tonight we will look forward to Malaysia for better qualifying and build on our second place in the championship."




*About the race i'll put here only comments of the 3 podium pilots,but if you have another pilot or team boss/ manager you wish to know what commented about the race please post your request, as soon as possible i'll publish here*

Next Round:
* Malaysian GP*

Kuala Lumpur
Race Date: 23 Mar 2008 ​


----------



## El Torero (Mar 16, 2008)

Muahahahha, Alonso in a shitty car finishes 4rd 

And lol with the Top-3: Hamilton and 2 unknown racers. 

What the hell happened with Ferrari?


----------



## wsc (Mar 16, 2008)

I want to cry ;_;

ferrari had such shitty luck

congrats for rosberg though, his first ever podium finish

bourdais had such shitty luck too ;_;

2 laps to go and he could've finished 4th.

shame barrichello got disqualified, i got honda really performed well today, that's a surprise!

can't wait for malaysian GP!! Go Ferrari GO!!!


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2008)

yes yes yes alonso finished 4th that bastard i hope he's not in contention for the title this year 

and hamilton FTW


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2008)

Owned, Ferrari


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2008)

lol ferrari what the fuck happen to massa


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 16, 2008)

Seriously annoyed by that Grand Prix and Hamilton shooting his mouth off after about him having the ability to go faster, he only won because the Ferrari's had shit luck, does he think he's Senna or something


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 16, 2008)

damn that was a dfun race to watch!

massa spazzed out for no reason at the start, kimi spazzed out for no reason twice, only 7 finishers! 

give hamilton credit! but this just teh first race!! nakajima for the championship!!! his got more poins then kimi!


----------



## Dan (Mar 16, 2008)

Lewis deserved this win.

I can tell Henki will have a big impact on where the championship. I can see him blocking Kimi and alonso at least 5-6 more times.

For once Lewis has a friend as well as competitor in the same garage as him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 17, 2008)

Damn even after a GP this thread is basically dead 

Hamilton deserved his win, yes.
I just cant stand his cockiness and arrogance, and him shooting his mouth off after the GP (IN WHICH HE HAD NO CHALLENGERS AT ALL DUE TO A KIMI MECHANICAL FAILURE) made me totally hate him as a person, last year, if I was Alonso, I would have smacked the taste out of his mouth.


----------



## El Torero (Mar 17, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Damn even after a GP this thread is basically dead
> 
> Hamilton deserved his win, yes.
> I just cant stand his cockiness and arrogance, and him shooting his mouth off after the GP (IN WHICH HE HAD NO CHALLENGERS AT ALL DUE TO A KIMI MECHANICAL FAILURE) made me totally hate him as a person, last year, if I was Alonso, I would have smacked the taste out of his mouth.



That´s one of the reasons that makes Hamilton the most hated person in Spain.

Alonso showed why he is the best racer in the F1. How many ppl have you seen finished 4th with a very very very crappy and shitty car?


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 17, 2008)

Alonso > Hamilton any day of the week. 

The only other such feat I can remember was 1997, Hungaroring, Damon Hill leading the race till the last lap in a crappy Arrows Yamaha, Only to be undone by a Mechanical Failure, Jacques Villeneuve overtook him, and Hill was second. 

I really didn't rate Hill till that day.


----------



## wsc (Mar 17, 2008)

what happen to hekki during the last lap lol, why did he slow down and let alonso overtook him lol


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 17, 2008)

He pushed the pitlane limiter by accident I heard.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 17, 2008)

yh, hamilton shudnt shoot his mouth off, all the races his won have been from pole, he just sacmpers off into the distance (in a quick car) and just holds his position!! unitl he carves his way from the back of the grid kimi style to win a race he shall not mouth off!!! ><


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

Mad props to Hamilton. It's his year hopefully.


----------



## wsc (Mar 19, 2008)

the real race begins this round, THE MALAYSIAN GB


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 19, 2008)

Noways Sam, Hamilton can forget wining as long as Kimi is there.

Someone really should tell him to STFU, I bet outside Britain he must be the least liked driver in F1.



Shoots mouth off again. 
If he has been fighting Kimi, he'd have thrown it off the road like last years closing races.


----------



## wsc (Mar 19, 2008)

indeed, tachi, he's talking too much, read the planet-f1 forums lol, he's the least liked driver among non British, most are annoyed by him (and his tard).


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 21, 2008)

Micheal Schumacher irritated me so much, but the fact is he had the right to talk big, because of his pedigree. Hamilton has a good season in a great car and  

The fact that he is English makes it worse, because I read mostly English news and watch ITV broadcasts, fucking English media


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 21, 2008)

lol BBC stoel teh rights to F1 nexts eason!!!

yay!! NO MORE AD BREAKS EVERY 45 SECONDS!!!!


----------



## Dan (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol, Hamilton talking only makes it exciting.

If everyone was like Kimi it'd be boring.

--

Yeah lol, BBC bought the rights off them. I agree no more ad breaks.

But I like the ITV commentators. And analysis.


----------



## Rod (Mar 21, 2008)

*FIA (Formula International Administration) presents:
F1 - Formula One, 2008 season's 2nd (second) round:*​*Malaysian 
Grand Prix*​
​

*General circuit info:*


*Specific circuit data:*​

Race weekend event date:

​MALAYSIA | Kuala Lumpur
21,22,23 March 2008

Fri 21 March 2008 
Friday Practice 1  
Friday Practice 2​
Sat 22 March 2008 
Saturday Practice 
Qualifying 

Sun 23 March 2008 
Race​


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2008)

I dislike the malaysia track for some reason. Especially in racing games


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 21, 2008)

Practice was interesting, lotsa unreliability though, the cars really seen stressed this year. 

Also talking is good yes, but in the way JV and JPM did it, they always made F1 interesting with their observations, the only time Hamilton opens his retarded mouth, its to praise himself.


----------



## Rod (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hi ppl,

Just to say I won't put here the results of FPs, only qualify and race + pilots/team bosses comments, and additional info, okay? 

Btw about FPs I'll add only fast few coments sometimes, ofc based in what I saw, starting today *

*Malaysian Friday fps:*

*Ferrari continues with serious engine/reliability problems, Bourdais had another failure, Kimi Raikkonen had a problem in telemetry, concerning the engines, in 2 races Ferrari broke more engines than 3 last seasons together.

*David Coulthard had suspension problems that can cause Red Bull a DQ due the nature of the problem.

*Nelson Piquet seemed pretty well in these FPs, only 0.003 behind Fernando Alonso.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 21, 2008)

Nelson Pique didnt do to badly, I hope he really shines this year.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 21, 2008)

lol NPjr had a horrible debut!!! just like kovy last year!!

NEVER compare hamilton to JPM!!! JPM took no sh!t from anyone!!! hamilton is a wuss comapred to JPM!!! JPM would ram into anyone!!! only sata matches JPM's epicness ><


----------



## El Torero (Mar 21, 2008)

Who was JPM?

Man, Alonso´s Renault will be shit this season.

But it seems he´ll go to Ferrari next year


----------



## Rod (Mar 21, 2008)

Diego Serrano said:


> Who was JPM?



Montoya


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 21, 2008)

Sato is epic indeed, and by all means JPM's "take shit ratio" > Hamiltons. 

Sato always puts a smile on my face, he is an underrated driver as well, he did well against Button and is now raping the highly rated Davidson.


----------



## El Torero (Mar 21, 2008)

Sadly, this season seems to be a monologue of Hamilton. Alonso is in a crappy car, and I don´t understand wtf is happening to Ferrari


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 21, 2008)

Ferrari is still faster, it seems they were hit with the reliability stick.

all thise years of being bulletproof, was bound to happen sometime


----------



## El Torero (Mar 21, 2008)

Guys, do you think Alonso will be in Ferrari next season?


----------



## Rod (Mar 21, 2008)

*Curiosity:*

Today, Friday 21 march of 2008 Ayrton Senna would be accomplishing 48 years of existance if he was alive.

_Happy birthday Ayrton, and may god let you rest in peace._



*Memories never fade away... *
*Ayrton Senna: March 21st, 1960 - May 1, 1994*​


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 21, 2008)

Diego Serrano said:


> Guys, do you think Alonso will be in Ferrari next season?


I highly doubt it, unless Kimi screws up hopelessly, remember Ferrari likes having a Senior driver and a Go-for. 

Also Senna, I remember very fondly, one of my fav drivers ever. 
Peace be with you Ayrton.


----------



## El Torero (Mar 21, 2008)

In Marca it was said that Alonso would enter substituting Massa, since Todt isn´t anymore in Ferrari.

Alonso with Raikkonen in Ferrari would be Win.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 21, 2008)

Alonso and Kimi would be a great show, I think Kimi would edge Fernando, who do you think is better?


----------



## El Torero (Mar 21, 2008)

I think Alonso is better than Raikkonen. It was prooved 2 years ago when both of them compited for the title in equality of chances. Then, Hamilton arrived, and McLaren perjudicated Alonso.

Now Reanult isn´t competitive like it was 2 or 3 years ago, so Alonso won´t do it well this season. Well, finish 4th with a shitty card is very awesome.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 21, 2008)

I still think Kimi is better, he always seems to get stuck with unreliability, and stays in the hunt.


----------



## Dan (Mar 21, 2008)

Hamilton was a lot younger and was matching Alonso so obviously there gonna want to invest in him more.

I think Alonso is the best as well, but I say going to Renault is a step backwards.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 21, 2008)

the amount of times montoya fucked up Schumacher!!! so many LOLS!!! i miss that guy!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 21, 2008)

Montoya was like Shumacher kryptonite


----------



## wsc (Mar 22, 2008)

I miss JPM too 

too bad he lost his touch, he almost won on his second race in brasil lololol

stupid verstepen or however his name was spelled lol


----------



## Rod (Mar 22, 2008)

*MALAYSIA - SATURDAY - QUALIFY RESULTS* (*22 March , 2008*)

*Spoiler*: _Qualify times_ 






​
*Fast comments about qualify:*

*A calm Q1, no surprises despite the cars going to track in the very beginning afraid of the rain.

*Williams who did good last weekend didn't manage to get even in the Q3

*Very nice qualify for Alonso who got to reach at Q3, also Nelson Piquet showed better consistency considering last weekend.

*Lewis Hamilton and Felipe Massa weren't doing good in Q2, the English did an error but managed well, after that they both back to the track for more one lap and everything back to normal, but in Q3 Lewis Hamilton got problem with Timo Glock, their cars were very close what made the English lose some time.

*Ferrari and Mclaren have clearly different strategy, it seems they are waiting the rain to come in a diferent part of the race, let's see who will be the lucky one this Sunday.

*Impressive last lap by Felipe Massa, he got a diference of pratically 0.500 to his partner, the champion Kimi Raikkonen (who lead the Q2), 0.865 to Heiki Kovalainen , 1 second to Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## あいか (Mar 22, 2008)

Race day tomorrow, can't wait for it. Aw man, Kimi came in second for qualifying, well at least he got second.
I hope Kimi wins this one and I hope it doesn't rain tomorrow because this rain has been annoying me since this morning and a few days ago. I hope the rain won't mess up Ferarri's or Mclaren's plans.

Go Ferarri!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 22, 2008)

kimi was obviously fueled heavier! hahaha!!! not gonna shoot your mouth off now are your lewis?! Glock FTW


----------



## Rod (Mar 22, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> kimi was obviously fueled heavier! hahaha!!! not gonna shoot your mouth off now are your lewis?! Glock FTW



Looks like he has the same amount of fuel of Felipe Massa but just didn't get a good lap:


*Spoiler*: _Kimi Raikkonen_ 



*Q: Kimi, it was a very quick lap in Q2, a 1min34.1secs, the fastest lap of qualifying. Talk us through your Q3 and how you feel in terms of the race tomorrow?*

*Kimi Raikkonen:* I was not sure what happened with Q3. The car is good, but I just couldn’t get the grip. I didn’t get the best out of it, but anyhow I am in second place. It is a good place to start and we should have a strong race car. It is going to be a long hot race tomorrow and we don’t know about the weather. But I think we can look forward quite happily to it.




from: formula1.com


----------



## El Torero (Mar 22, 2008)

Kovalainen and Hamilton have been punished with 5 possitions in the race for obstruction to Alonso and Heidfeld in the classification positions.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 22, 2008)

lol it was all aprt of alonso's plan to screw mclaren!!! BWAHAHAHAHA

on  a side note, the funniest reply to a press conference question was by hieldfeld i think last reason.

Q: so nick, whats the differnce between the soft and hard tyres.
A: ones soft, the others hard.

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Rod (Mar 22, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol it was all aprt of alonso's plan to screw mclaren!!! BWAHAHAH


----------



## wsc (Mar 22, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol it was all aprt of alonso's plan to screw mclaren!!! BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> on  a side note, the funniest reply to a press conference question was by hieldfeld i think last reason.
> 
> ...





nice one nick 

hahahaha Macca


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 22, 2008)

Finally i see Mc penalized rightfully for making mistakes... Well done FOM finally you got the feeling.. NOW KIMI WIN TOMORROW  GO WORLD CHAMPION!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 22, 2008)

I cant wait, 8 more hours, qualy was interesting, and im glad Mac got punished for their idiocy.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 23, 2008)

YESSS HE DID IT!!!! FUCKING YES!!!!! too bad for Massa though.... THE WORLD CHAMPION IS BACK!!!
Nice race for Kubica,very impressive driving from Trully also!!! well done nice race


----------



## wsc (Mar 23, 2008)

well done KIMI congratulations!!!


----------



## El Torero (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, I want Raikonen to win, Raikonen >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hamilton

Alonso was able to score 1 point with the crappiest car of the F1. Well done ^^


----------



## choco bao bao (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome! Raikkonen won!


----------



## wsc (Mar 23, 2008)

let's celebrate


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 23, 2008)

lol massa spazzed out again!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 23, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol massa spazzed out again!!!


He said that he lost control of his car.... i wonder...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 23, 2008)

i say he cant drive without 346893496GB of electronics on his car


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 23, 2008)

Raikonnen wins the race ... 

the title defense is on bitches  

 @ masaa ... cant he drive a car without the electronics  ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes Kimi 

lol @ Massa the flake :/

Trulli and Kubisa did excellent XD


----------



## Rod (Mar 23, 2008)

*MALAYSIA - SUNDAY - RACE RESULTS* (*23 March , 2008*)​
*My comments about race:*

*Diferent from the last weeekend this time we had a very tranquil race, not big surprises.

*Nice race for BMW Sauber who did very well making Kubica the 2nd place the team is having a great start of season.

*Lewis Hamilton wasn't the big lucky this time...had problems in first pit stop, and didn't get to overtake Weber and Trulli, anyways he still leads the championship.

*Another Ferrari engine broke with Sebastien Bourdais.

*Felipe Massa abandoned the race after the car went out during a curve, he declared a "strange feeling", the driver was in second in the moment.

*Calm victory for Raikkonen, he managed without any problems or challenges to win the Malaysian GP, also got a very nice pits strategy.

*Pilots Comments:*

Red >---> Ferrari
Navy blue >---> BMW Sauber
Gray >---> McLaren Mercedes


*Spoiler*: _Kimi Raikkonen_ 



*Kimi Raikkonen*
"I am very happy with this win, for me and for the team. It's a shame that Felipe was unable to let us bring home a result that was within our grasp. At the start I came alongside Felipe, but I did not take any risks, knowing I was stopping one lap later than him at the end of the first stint. When that time came, I pushed to the maximum and I managed to come out of my pit stop ahead of him. From then on, with a clear track ahead of me, the car was perfect I was able to control the situation without having to stress the car or the tyres. We are struggling a little bit in qualifying, but in the race we have a very high potential. We have had a very complicated start to the season, but I have certainly not lost faith in the team: we can still do better." 




*Spoiler*: _Robert Kubica_ 



*Robert Kubica*
"It's a fantastic day for the team, for Petronas and for me - the second consecutive podium. After Monza 2006 I finally managed to get another podium myself. I want to thank everybody in the team who worked very hard over the last two months to improve the car. I didn't have a good start because of too much wheel spin, and was fighting with Nick and Jarno Trulli. I took the dirty inside line and almost lost the car, but somehow I managed to get through the corner and overtake them. From this moment on I drove at my own pace. The Ferraris were too quick, but I was able to increase the gap from the cars following me. After the second pit stop I reduced the revs to save the engine and took it easy. I didn't feel very well all weekend and it was very hot in the car, so the last ten laps were pretty tough. But it all paid off with a brilliant result."




*Spoiler*: _Heikki Kovalainen_ 



*Heikki Kovalainen *
"I am pretty happy with my third place today, considering yesterday’s penalty, and it was probably the best possible result for us in these circumstances. Our strategy worked really well and it meant that I was able to be in clean air for most of the race. The team really did a fantastic job and I am happy to reward them with my first podium for the team. I did have a small issue with graining during my first stint; however, I was able to stay out until lap 20, which helped me to overtake Jarno Trulli during my first pit stop. After my second stop I was able to play it safe and secure my third place, as it was not possible at this stage to go one better."




*Team bosses comments:*

*Spoiler*: _Ferrari_ 



*Stefano Domenicali*
"This has been a bittersweet Easter day. We are very happy with Kimi's victory, but equally disappointed with Felipe's retirement as it robbed us of a possible one-two. This weekend, we have shown what the team can do after our very bad weekend in Melbourne. So, we were not cart horses in Australia and we did not become phenomenons today. We know we still have much to do to improve in terms of performance and, above all, reliability. The team carried out its tasks well, showing in style that it knows how to react. Congratulations to Kimi, who drove a superb race and thanks to our commercial and technical partners, first and foremost, Philip Morris and Shell." 

*Luca Baldisserri*
"Today we showed we had a clear advantage over the opposition, but obviously there a slightly bitter feeling that we did not manage to bring home maximum points today. It's a real shame, because we could have made up for the bad start in Melbourne in fine style, but there's no point in crying over spilt milk. Incidents such as the one that befell Felipe are part of racing. We now have to prepare as well as possible for the next round in Bahrain: our rivals will not be twiddling their thumbs and we have to improve, especially in terms of overall reliability." 

*Luca di Montezemolo*
"I expected a reaction like this, because I know how strong and competitive our car and also our team is. I am especially happy for Stefano Domenicali, as it was his first win as Team Principal of the Scuderia Ferrari, but also for Kimi Raikkonen, who drove a perfect race. This is the best Easter present we could give to our fans




*Spoiler*: _BMW Sauber_ 



*Mario Theissen, BMW Motorsport Director *
"This was another good performance for our team. Robert was able to establish himself behind the Ferrari right after the start. He drove a very strong race and claimed not only his second podium, but also his best result in F1. Nick had no luck in the first corner and lost some positions. I regard it as a success that he still managed to finish sixth and also clocked up the fastest race lap. Of course we are very pleased with the early days of the season - two podiums in two races, 19 nice points to our account and 11 points in one go is a new record for us. That's all very positive and a good basis for the next races."

*Willy Rampf, Technical Director*
"The second second place in a row, fastest race lap, thanks to Nick, and eleven points - we are very pleased how this season has started for us. It was another fantastic race for us. Only the Ferrari was faster than Robert today, and I am especially happy for him that all went so well after he had a lot of bad luck in Australia. While Robert was able to gain a place at the start, Nick unfortunately lost a few. Later he managed to come back and executed a very fine overtaking manoeuvre by catching two cars at once. We had no technical problems on either car, the performance was again very strong. Now highly motivated we fly back to Hinwil and Munich and look forward to the coming races." 




*Spoiler*: _McLaren Mercedes_ 



*Ron Dennis *
"Two very strong performances from both Heikki and Lewis following an eventful weekend, which despite the problems yielded sufficient points to keep us ahead in both Championships. Heikki had a great race dealing well with the traffic and achieving a well deserved first podium position with the team. Lewis’s race was hampered when a wheel nut locking mechanism failed during his first stop, costing him valuable time at a critical part in his race. The true pace of our cars was masked today by the inherent understeer that comes when driving in traffic. We now look forward to the Bahrain Grand Prix in two weeks’ time."

*Norbert Haug *
"Heikki and Lewis did a good job following yesterday’s relegation to eighth and ninth on the grid and after the wheel nut problem during Lewis’s first pitstop. With third and fifth place we scored 10 valuable points. Heikki made the best out of his strategy and achieved his first podium for Vodafone McLaren Mercedes - well done for him and the team. Today Lewis obviously had two handicaps starting ninth and losing more than 10 seconds in the pits, but still we finished in the points with both cars in both races of the season so far. We all will now continue to work hard to further improve our performance."


*Updated tables after Malaysian GP:*

*Drivers championship:*

*Spoiler*: _Drivers championship table_ 








*Constructors championship:*​*Remember, if you wish another pilot/ team boss comment after the race, just request.

Next Round:
* Bahrain GP*

Bahrain
Race Date: 06 Apr 2008 ​


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 26, 2008)

Lol it looks like everyone in here support Kimi XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 26, 2008)

well, there were Mclaren supporters too but they dont post here for some reason lol 

I am surprised at Diego supporting Kimi lol ...


----------



## wsc (Mar 26, 2008)

2 weeks is too long


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 28, 2008)

^ agreed .... but then again that time is needed because the race is shifting to Bahrain right ... the transportation and reassembly will take time


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 28, 2008)

tru, but it will give massa another week to make up an excuse on why he spun off the track!


----------



## Sharinganmaster29 (Mar 29, 2008)

i hope this race starts after i get up
I missed the first 2 races which finsihed b4 9 am here
go kovalainen


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 1, 2008)

well, Bahrain will be GMT + 3 hours or so. 

I think the race timing will be such that the majority of the viewers in Europe can watch it at the regular timeslot.


----------



## Vault (Apr 1, 2008)

most F1 live races they take place while im sleeping  then i have to watch the whole thing on ITV and mostly i would have seen the news already and i know who won the race


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

well, where I live, the races come at a comfortable viewing time. 

too bad for you  

F1 is a good sport to watch, the commentators are pretty decent too. 

It is surprising how bad commentators can ruin a sport ...


----------



## El Torero (Apr 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> well, there were Mclaren supporters too but they dont post here for some reason lol
> 
> I am surprised at Diego supporting Kimi lol ...



lol I support Alonso!

But since is very clearly that he won?t win (damn Renault, they gave him a broken car), I hope Kimi pwns Hamilton ass again 

And then in 2009 Alonso will go to Ferrari reemplazing Massa, and he?ll win the 20 following races


----------



## wsc (Apr 2, 2008)

hate waiting


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 2, 2008)

Alonso and Ferrari???? i would like to see that 

ohh god 2 more days T_T


----------



## wsc (Apr 2, 2008)

it's more like Alonso and Raikkonen, omg dream team


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2008)

Kimi will always be well supported 

I dont think any sane F1 fan would support Hamilton


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Kimi will always be well supported
> 
> I dont think any sane F1 fan would support Hamilton



I'm actually a huge Kimi fan, but I'm an overall McLaren fan, so I'm pretty much an automatic fan of any McLaren driver, although at the moment I support Heikki more than Lewis because Heikki has shown some amazing growth since moving into a good team.

I'm a bit of a hypocrite though, because if Schumacher, who I've hated all my life, were to move to McLaren, I'd not want him to win, even though he's in my favourite team 

It's a double edged sword. Some people support driver only, and some support full teams. I love seeing Kimi winning races, which is something he rarely experienced at McLaren back in the day due to bad reliability. If McLaren had good reliability back when he raced for them, he'd already be a champion.

I want Heikki/Lewis/Kimi to win it this year. I wouldn't be dissapointed if either one of them one. (although I'd like a McLaren driver to win it more  I was really upset when Lewis lost last year)

EDIT: Also,


LOL, ALONSO.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2008)

Supporting a team  I cant do,  supported McLaren  pre 1998. But the driver changes made me  change my views and I support purely drivers now.

IMO and probably the rest of the world bar England.

Hamilton is a tosser, a bigger one then Schumacher ever was.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 3, 2008)

lol Max Mosley


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2008)

Max "Nazi fetish" Mosley lol


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 3, 2008)

Diego Serrano said:


> lol Max Mosley



Yeah he already confessed it by sending a letter to other national autosportsorganisations and to the board of the FIA.
He also stated that this incident will not interfere nor infect his own functioning within the FIA.
He will take jurisdictional actions to the ones who made this tape public.


----------



## wsc (Apr 3, 2008)

sex scandal


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2008)

Sick scandal


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Sick scandal



The nazi alligations were false 
Fucking english tabloids


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2008)

lol ill read PlanetF1 again later.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol ill read PlanetF1 again later.



PlanetF1


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2008)

My fav F1 site ATM.


----------



## wsc (Apr 3, 2008)

planetf1's title is disturbing


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2008)

lol WTF Sports section got raided?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 3, 2008)

lol didnt mosley condemn mclaren for ruining f1's rep last year?! man if you want a 5 person orgy, atleast use some high class hoes, the ones that wont sell pics to papers!!! but still.................

KIMI TO MASH UP EVERYONE ><


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 3, 2008)

Kimi FTW!!! he gonna win again adn he will take the lead!!!
Btw aint there any Hamilton fans here to bash?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL XP
I smell racism


----------



## wsc (Apr 3, 2008)

bashing an arrogant person is not racist


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 4, 2008)

There is only one out right hamilton fan but he rarely shows his face here 

LOL AT HAMILTON EATING THE BARRIERS. 

What a retard.


----------



## wsc (Apr 4, 2008)

^who is it


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 4, 2008)

> Without quite going as far as to say that 'Yes, it was my mistake', Hamilton acknowledged he had been the cause of the crash. "It was a shame that I ended what had been a productive day going off the circuit and hitting the barriers at Turn Seven," he told reporters. "I was just pushing and sometimes these things happen. I am absolutely fine, and hopefully the damage to the car is not too bad.
> 
> "We would have had to change our engine and gearbox anyway so hopefully I am not going to be too unpopular with the boys in the garage."



Lol no u Hamilton 
Im sure they hate your guts 

Im not saying who it is, poor guy


----------



## wsc (Apr 4, 2008)

bring on the grandprix, NAOOOOOOOO


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 4, 2008)

wow ... that was sick ..... 

Diego, I am repping you as soon as I once again can 

I agree that there is no fun if every one is a Ferrari fan. We need to get some Mclaren and Renault fans in here


----------



## wsc (Apr 4, 2008)

and BMW too


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 4, 2008)

I can pretend to be a Hamilton fan


----------



## El Torero (Apr 4, 2008)

I´m not any scuderia fan. I´m fan of the scudery where Alonso runs.

I´ll go always with Fernando Alonso! 

So, I hope Alonso in Ferrari with Raikkonen next year. It would be epic.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 4, 2008)

I think Kimi would out ice Alonso honestly.

Since his first season at Sauber ive been a huge fan X3


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 4, 2008)

Dio Brando and Kimi never would have thought of that


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Live F1 stream GO GO GO GO


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol Fucking Kubisa


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2008)

oh shit kubica  but lol no alonso near there im happy


----------



## wsc (Apr 5, 2008)

fucking kubica indeed


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2008)

but massa is winning this  ferrari's are really grease lightning this season


----------



## wsc (Apr 5, 2008)

i hope kimi storm to first place


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2008)

fat chance of that happening  ferrari are quick and i think there are winning the constructors and the championship this season


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Kimi will win


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Should I like live feeds before every session from nao? :/


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah tachi


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Will do X3


----------



## wsc (Apr 5, 2008)

that's exciting


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

Who won?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Kubisa got pole.

Race tommorow


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

Only thing I'm interested now is who wins constructor, ever since Michael Schumacher retired, now driver has fascinated me.
McClaren is my fav car, but I think in F1, I lean more towards Ferrari.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Kimi Raikonnen is pretty awesome so is Alonso, and Piquet may become awesome. 

who really excites me this year is Koji Nakajima


----------



## Rod (Apr 5, 2008)

*BAHRAIN - SATURDAY - QUALIFY RESULTS* (*05 April , 2008*)

*Spoiler*: _Qualify times_ 






​
*Fast comments about qualify:*

This time despite Kubica getting the pole there's no surprises in the qualy, btw commentators expect Kubica's BMW to be very light.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

Either one of either McClaren or Ferrari drivers are gonna win this.


----------



## wsc (Apr 5, 2008)

Kimi will win


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2008)

as long as alonso isnt on the podium im happy


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

Last year's espionage debacle hopefully won't repeat, I was pissed that McClaren wasn't included in Constructor's race last year in the end.


----------



## wsc (Apr 5, 2008)

some interesting stats from kimisdabest from planetf1 forum:

Kimi Raikkonen victories (16 total):

2003 Malaysian Grand Prix / Started 7th
2004 Belgian Grand Prix / Started 10th
2005 Spanish Grand Prix / Started 1st
2005 Monaco Grand Prix / Started 1st
2005 Canadian Grand Prix / Started 7th
2005 Hungarian Grand Prix / Started 4th
2005 Turkish Grand Prix / Started 1st
2005 Belgian Grand Prix / Started 2nd
2005 Japanese Grand Prix / Started 17th
2007 Australian Grand Prix / Started 1st
2007 French Grand Prix / Started 3rd
2007 British Grand Prix / Started 2nd
2007 Belgian Grand Prix / Started 7th
2007 Chinese Grand Prix / Started 2nd
2007 Brazilian Grand Prix / Started 3rd
2008 Malaysian Grand Prix / Started 2nd

Percentage for winning from pole (5 victories): 31%
Percentage for winning not from pole (11 victories): 69%
Percentage for winning from 5th>= (5 victories): 31%

Fernando Alonso victories (19 total):

2003 Hungarian Grand Prix / Started 1st
2005 Malaysian Grand Prix / Started 1st
2005 Bahrain Grand Prix / Started 1st
2005 San Marino Grand Prix / Started 2nd
2005 European Grand Prix / Started 6th
2005 French Grand Prix / Started 1st
2005 German Grand Prix / Started 3rd
2005 Chinese Grand Prix / Started 1st
2006 Bahrain Grand Prix / Started 4th
2006 Australian Grand Prix / Started 3rd
2006 Spanish Grand Prix / Started 1st
2006 Monaco Grand Prix / Started 1st
2006 British Grand Prix / Started 1st
2006 Canadian Grand Prix / Started 1st
2006 Japanese Grand Prix / Started 5th
2007 Malaysian Grand Prix / Started 2nd
2007 Monaco Grand Prix / Started 1st
2007 European Grand Prix / Started 2nd
2007 Italian Grand Prix / Started 1st

Percentage for winning from pole (11 victories): 58%
Percentage for winning not from pole (8 victories): 42%
Percentage for winning from 5th>= (2 victories): 11%

Lewis Hamilton victories (5 total):

2007 Canadian Grand Prix / Started 1st
2007 United States Grand Prix / Started 1st
2007 Hungarian Grand Prix / Started 1st
2007 Japanese Grand Prix / Started 1st
2008 Australian Grand Prix / Started 1st

Percentage for winning from pole (5 victories): 100%
Percentage for winning not from pole (0 victories): 0%
Percentage for winning from 5th>= (0 victories): 0%

Felipe Massa victories (5 total):

2006 Turkish Grand Prix / Started 1st
2006 Brazilian Grand Prix / Started 1st
2007 Bahrain Grand Prix / Started 1st
2007 Spanish Grand Prix / Started 1st
2007 Turkish Grand Prix / Started 1st

Percentage for winning from pole (5 victories): 100%
Percentage for winning not from pole (0 victories): 0%
Percentage for winning from 5th>= (0 victories): 0%

who is the best


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

Felipe Massa is pole on this race (at least on the front row), he could take this.

By Stats, Raikkonen is the best overall racer.
Though Alonso can make a case with his more victories.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 6, 2008)

Hamilton = Shit

He tried to destroy Alonso´s car without sucess.
He goes last in the race :rofl


----------



## wsc (Apr 6, 2008)

FERRARI 1-2   

HAMILTON FINISHED WITH NO POINTS!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAMILTON INDEED


----------



## El Torero (Apr 6, 2008)

HAMILTON FINISHED LAST!!!!!! SUFFER LOSER!

RAIKKONEN AND ALONSO FTW!


----------



## wsc (Apr 6, 2008)

guess who is leading the championship


----------



## Sharinganmaster29 (Apr 6, 2008)

kimi ftw!!!!!!
i wasnt expecting massa to win or hamilton to finish w\out gettin points
and i expected a more exciting race but its ok since kimi is #1:WOW

 bmw#1


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry I didnt post the stream 

But fucckin lol @ Hamilton.


----------



## wsc (Apr 6, 2008)

he could have slowed down but no he slammed into Alonso lol


----------



## Sarun (Apr 6, 2008)

Where do I get to watch this race for free?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 6, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Where do I get to watch this race for free?


Usenet and streams.


----------



## wsc (Apr 6, 2008)

posted by tachi 

i used tvu though, streaming programme


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 6, 2008)

I use AntsTV to stream.


----------



## wsc (Apr 6, 2008)

Barcelona is 3 weeks from now  it's tooooooo loooooooooonnggggggggg


----------



## El Torero (Apr 6, 2008)

lol, so the next race is in Spain.

I predict tons of fans blaming Hamilton (in sports, he´s the most hated person here in Spain, lol)


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 6, 2008)

Hamilton is gonna die in a rain of boo's


----------



## Sarun (Apr 6, 2008)

^^ WTF the reaction of Spanish fans if Hamilton wins beating Alonso on the very end of the race in Barcelona?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 6, 2008)

If Hamilton wins, I fear for his safety


----------



## El Torero (Apr 6, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> ^^ WTF the reaction of Spanish fans if Hamilton wins beating Alonso on the very end of the race in Barcelona?



Blood. Tons of blood. Hamilton?s life will be in serious danger


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 6, 2008)

The Spanish will have snipers posted XD


----------



## Sarun (Apr 6, 2008)

^^ Well, now I really want Alonso and Hamilton to take the pole position for the race and have them battle out till the very end to win the race.
It would be classic one if either of them wins.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 6, 2008)

Alonso's car is shit, he's gonna be nowhere near the front.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 6, 2008)

What happened to Renault team, they were pwning couple of seasons ago.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 6, 2008)

Their wind tunnel wasn't properly aligned two seasons ago, so their car last year was shit, and into this year as well, in F1 you pay for your mistakes for a long time.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Apr 6, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> What happened to Renault team, they were pwning couple of seasons ago.



They still have decent handling, but are down on power. Renault probably made an error somewhere when designing their V-8 engines.

Some feel the consumer engines (notably Ferrari supplied engines to Force India and Toro Rosso) are down on power too. Ferrari says they will supply 'better' engines to their customers...how much is unknown, but many observers say at least the straight line speed/acceleration should be comparable to the Ferrari factory team as well as having the same reliability. This is not to say those teams can race with Ferrari..aero, handling, and other technical advantages will be certainly different and will show up in the twists and turns...but those teams should be more competitive than they currently are.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 6, 2008)

^^ There is point in which experience in the business also kicks in.


----------



## wsc (Apr 6, 2008)

what's the big changes next year? and u heard customer engine is getting banned?


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 7, 2008)

The first couple of laps were just entertaining to watch. To see Hamilton screw up the way he did was just so laughable, me and my friends were cheering every mistake happend to him. Great race by both of the BMW Sauber drivers, they have shown that this team is able to compete with the top two teams in F1. In my books BMW Sauber are the second best team behind Ferrari.

It was an awsome race for the Ferrari team, offcourse they are strong on that track and showed the other teams just that. Seeing a one two finish was great and hopefully more to come. Massa bouncing back after his poor season start which is good and now he has to keep it up. As for the champ Raikkonen, he raced a good race and a good finish and with him leading the championship is even better.

Bring on the next round.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 7, 2008)

Big change next year, not to sure of them all, but it should level the playing field. 

(Everyone starts from zero as i dont believe many parts will be able to be taken over)


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 7, 2008)

lol lewser tried it!!! the telemetry shows alonso didnt lift, so therefore lewser just got impatitent!! anyway serves him right, why is he swearing when passing cars near the back of the field?! what, like their supposed to move out the way for him?! 
thats the thing with massa and lewis i dont like, they can only win by taking the lead at lap 1 then staying there ><


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 7, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol lewser tried it!!! the telemetry shows alonso didnt lift, so therefore lewser just got impatitent!! anyway serves him right, why is he swearing when passing cars near the back of the field?! what, like their supposed to move out the way for him?!
> thats the thing with massa and lewis i dont like, they can only win by taking the lead at lap 1 then staying there ><



Name one F1 driver in the field today who can win races by comming from the midfield ?
Oh wait there arent any.....
Being quicker is one thing, overtaking the second thing.
When you get to the 1st place its easier to get into your own racepace.
But i dont agree with you, you make it sound like it is easy to win after you get the 1st place.......
It might look easier, because you can adapt your strategy to it.
And because you arent behind any "slow" drivers.
But the quickest one on the track always wins !!


----------



## El Torero (Apr 7, 2008)

ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> Name one F1 driver in the field today who can win races by comming from the midfield ?



Alonso when he was in Renault 2 and 3 years ago. A pity that his current car is shit


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 7, 2008)

Kimi when he's bothered to give an effort would be able to win from around 8 ish.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 7, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Alonso when he was in Renault 2 and 3 years ago. A pity that his current car is shit





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Kimi when he's bothered to give an effort would be able to win from around 8 ish.



You are both wrong.
No one can these days.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 7, 2008)

Its pretty tough overtaking in today's F1 aero climate, but still I think Kimi would deserve a shout for a win from 8th.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 7, 2008)

kimi wnet from 15th to 3rd in aussie!! its possible!! even though its not as easy to overtake  as it use to!!

the lewis/alonso incident reminded me of the schu/coulthard in beguim!! lol MS wanted to beat DC up after that!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 7, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> kimi wnet from 15th to 3rd in aussie!! its possible!! even though its not as easy to overtake  as it use to!!
> 
> the lewis/alonso incident reminded me of the schu/coulthard in beguim!! lol MS wanted to beat DC up after that!



The schumi/coulthard thing was in the rain, and more obvious than this matter. Allonso didnt lift or brake, hamiltons fault imo.
Aussie was due to so many that did not finish.
xD


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2008)

BMW Sauber still leading in the constructor race.
Can they go all the way?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree Hamilton was at fault.

sarun, no BMW will fall away by mid season.


----------



## wsc (Apr 7, 2008)

i think bmw wont be able to compete with the ferrari, however i can see them giving mclaren some troubles.


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 7, 2008)

Hamiltons fault. He knew what he was doing and how he was going to do it, he knew his car was better then the Renult but he's just a young punk.



> i think bmw wont be able to compete with the ferrari, however i can see them giving mclaren some troubles.


They are already giving them troubles and not just Ferrari but the BMW Sauber team (they are the biggest surprise so far this season).



> BMW Sauber still leading in the constructor race.
> Can they go all the way?


IMO i think overall they'll finish second in the construction with Ferrari first.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 8, 2008)

Ferraris are back baby  

BMW sauber donot have the expertise to go all the way. I don't see them winning in a long time tbh. 

Only those who have had the past experience of winning Championships know what it is like to go the distance and win it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with the sentiments above, they can push Mclaren, but Ferrari should scamper off into the distance this year.


----------



## wsc (Apr 8, 2008)

is BMW strong in Europe?

funny that Ron Dennis said BMW's challenge will fade away while Ferrari took the challenge seriously.

from planetf1:



> McLaren boss Ron Dennis has rubbished talk of BMW playing a role in this year's title race, saying the current Constructors' Championship leaders will soon fade away. However, BMW are determined to prove him wrong while Ferrari reckon rivals could pay dearly if they take BMW's challenge too lightly


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 8, 2008)

BMW traditionally strengthens over the year instead of fades.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 8, 2008)

yh, lewser tried it on alonso at brazil, same thing, got impatient and run off..............


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 8, 2008)

Lewser lol

I hope he gets a punishment for that.


----------



## wsc (Apr 8, 2008)

is that a race incident?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 8, 2008)

Nope thats not a "racing incident" it was a pretty clear case of Hamilton being a retard.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 8, 2008)

I still remember how last season the high ppl of the F1 cheated the championship, wanting Hamilton to win it.

But Hamilton screwed in the last race. It was a high pwned for the F1 leaders who cheated all the tournament for him :rofl


----------



## wsc (Apr 8, 2008)

well this is getting interesting...


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 8, 2008)

Well i sure cant wait for BMW Sauber to prove the McLaren team wrong.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope they do


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2008)

They could end up higher than McClaren just with them finishing in 2-5 positions in every race with Ferrari coming in top in majority.
I see BMW Sauber as team that can build up more and more in seasons and finally win constructor's title, they would need this season as title chasers.
Also, their drivers are like consistent in finishing the race and getting points for them.


----------



## wsc (Apr 8, 2008)

not to mention they are on podiums in every race so far


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 8, 2008)

BMW is consistent, and in the end that counts for more then wins in the current points system.


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 9, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> BMW is consistent, and in the end that counts for more then wins in the current points system.



Thats right, they are a reliable team and always finish in the point system.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe at the end of this season, McLaren will regret writing off BMW-Sauber.


----------



## wsc (Apr 9, 2008)

Are most of the teams using some new aerodynamic setups in Spain? Renault said they hope to improve 0.5s from the new setting


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 9, 2008)

Teams usually bring out new aero packages for the european season.


----------



## Rod (Apr 11, 2008)

Ferrari will test the new "nose hole" which is in the middle of the nose where bridgestone logo is located, well it's a thing everyody is waiting to see, the concept is not new since we had teams who tested such a thing in 70s/ 80s btw it was a forgotten idea till now, let's see, they already previously made some tests with it in Vairano. 

Btw I can't imagine another way than think this thing will be fugly

Also sry peeps i wasn't around to post Bahrain info but for sure i'll be to post Spain parts ^^


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 12, 2008)

Ill post streams as usual 

Also its pretty sad that Super Aguri wont be testing, once again


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 12, 2008)

Rod said:


> Ferrari will test the new "nose hole" which is in the middle of the nose where bridgestone logo is located, well it's a thing everyody is waiting to see, the concept is not new since we had teams who tested such a thing in 70s/ 80s btw it was a forgotten idea till now, let's see, they already previously made some tests with it in Vairano.
> 
> Btw I can't imagine another way than think this thing will be fugly
> 
> Also sry peeps i wasn't around to post Bahrain info but for sure i'll be to post Spain parts ^^



I posted a pic of the nose a while back.
xD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 12, 2008)

ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> I posted a pic of the nose a while back.
> xD


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Gramps


----------



## Kira (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello friends !!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Oro, got a favorite team?


----------



## Kira (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been watching F1 for like 12 years and my favourite team has always been Scuderia Ferrari. Schumey is my favourite driver of all time X3


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 12, 2008)

lol I always hated Schumacher 

Be back in 45, football kick off XD


----------



## Kira (Apr 12, 2008)

It seems that we have no common preferences in terms of sport


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 12, 2008)

Im a massive schumi fan !!
But nowadays I cheer for ferrari, mostly for Massa .


----------



## wsc (Apr 12, 2008)

i'm a schuey fan too


----------



## Rod (Apr 13, 2008)

w00t thanks mate


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 14, 2008)

Orochimaru-Sama said:


> I've been watching F1 for like 12 years and my favourite team has always been Scuderia Ferrari. Schumey is my favourite driver of all time X3



Right on mate 

Thats like me


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn big chin Scheuy fans 

Villenueve was my favorite apart from Senna


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

Villeneuve turned into a bitch though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Villeneuve turned into a bitch though.


He did go tame after the Hockenheim crash, but that was a seriously fucked up crash.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

I still lol @ schumacher basically losing all chances for championship in '97 for being aggressive against jacques


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 15, 2008)

I lol at Schumacher's "hand slipping"


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

And now I remember coulthard's hand "slipping" into making a "fuck off" sign towards schumacher during the race


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 15, 2008)

I remember Coulthard brake testing Schumacher in the tunnel  @  Monaco , that shit was lolz  xD


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

Why are almost all funny rival scenes involving schumacher?


----------



## wsc (Apr 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Why are almost all funny rival scenes involving schumacher?



           .


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 15, 2008)

Schumacher V Hill 1994 - Hill goes flying like team rocket 

Schuey was a dirty driver


----------



## Sarun (Apr 15, 2008)

He still came back and won back to back 5 (or 6) titles in a row.


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 15, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> He still came back and won back to back 5 (or 6) titles in a row.



True that


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 16, 2008)

it was 5... anyway shumacher was great driver who did alot of shits in the pasts  
1 week to go!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 16, 2008)

Almost there >.<


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Tifa said:


> it was 5... anyway shumacher was great driver who did alot of shits in the pasts
> 1 week to go!!



That's what I like/d about him. He wasn't a pure asshole and he wasn't a pure gentleman - He went through a lot of things and showed many sides of his personality.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That's what I like/d about him. He wasn't a pure asshole and he wasn't a pure gentleman - He went through a lot of things and showed many sides of his personality.


I hated him, but repected the fact he did what was necessary to win.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Well yeah it was mostly a either hate or love feeling people had for him. 

Most people disliked him for the fact that he owned their favourite drivers left and right for years straight


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 16, 2008)

He never owned Villeneuve so i never got really annoyed at him


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Well that's because villeneuve turned unimportant soon after joining BAR.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 16, 2008)

Pity he didn't join Mc Laren though, would have been epic.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 16, 2008)

The donation that he gave changed my opinions about him dramatically


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 16, 2008)

Micheal's donations?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ He played football once in a while for like charity or for some cause.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah i remember him being pretty decent.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 16, 2008)

Raikonnen is slowly becoming my new fav racer.
I was left without a fav one ever since Schumi retired.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 16, 2008)

Raikonnen is my fave ATM apart from Nakamura and Sato


----------



## Sarun (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ I especially liked his performance in (2005 or 2006) where he came on podium even in one of the back spots in the pack.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 16, 2008)

Shumacher donated about 10 million dollars to victims of Tsunami


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> ^^ I especially liked his performance in (2005 or 2006) where he came on podium even in one of the back spots in the pack.



I remember when Kimi was about to win his first race but got sk00led in one of the last laps by schumacher


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 17, 2008)

Schumacher didn't look too bad on the testing day he had.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 17, 2008)

Schumi is a special test driver for Ferrari, right?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Schumi is a special test driver for Ferrari, right?


He is, they have him test sometimes.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Well with all the technical knowledge and experience he has, and him still needing to earn money, that's a good choice


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well with all the technical knowledge and experience he has, and him still needing to earn money, that's a good choice


Id rather have Schumacher as a test driver then give a youngster test mileage anyday 

Only shit teams can afford to waste their testing


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Remember, massa was originally a long-time test-driver too, right? He's not doing that bad


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Massa had a full race season with Sauber, so its not like he's an Anthony Davidson.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, ONE season 

But lol @ the austrian Alexander Wurz. He was McLaren Testdriver for many, many years, and then came back to acheive... nothing


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Alex Wurz had so much potential partnered with Fisi, they were the new Berger/Alesi, they both fizzled out horribly though.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

I always liked Fisichella. I often played him in F1 games 

Wurz was decent in 1997/1998, but 1999, Benetton had a great fall, so to say. And didn't really gain much importance until they fused with Renault and went apeshit with Alonso.

Lol. regarding games, I also liked to play Alonso in his "end of the field" days (was it arrows or minardi? I don't remember) and rough up the field from the last starting position 

That was before he even got hired by renault.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I remember when Kimi was about to win his first race but got sk00led in one of the last laps by schumacher



>< that was french GP ><

he spun on some oil, stupeh oil ><


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Alonso was a minardi driver, never expected him to coom good to the effect he did 

Some say Fisi and Wurz were lucky because they drove a car developed by two very talented experienced drivers.

To an effect I agree, except Fisi winning in a shit Jordan, and his (admittedly sporadic) performances at least proved he had the talent if not the temprement.

 (To a lesser degree Frentzen and Trulli is also in this category)


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Fisi won in interlagos, right? What a lucky win 

Lol, you're right about the other two. Frentzen and trulli could have done great in a stable top team.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Fisi's win was lucky 

The rain, the 3 lap lead rule 

I lolled all the way xD

Trulli in a Ferrari, would have been a multiple world champion by now


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 19, 2008)

1000TH REPLY!! 

i remember one race where fisi's whell came off, drove have the lap on 3 wheels!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, the ferraris of this decade were always world champion material, more or less. Many drivers could have done well.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 19, 2008)

Argh Barichello


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol, the everlasting number 2 behind Schumacher 

Irvine too, though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well, the ferraris of this decade were always world champion material, more or less. Many drivers could have done well.


I agree, the majority of driver would have done well, but Trulli has the talent to do exceptionally well.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

I was gonna say inb4 Irvine and Barichello, but .. yah 

Massa is on his way there as well xD


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, he's not AS MUCH in Raikonnen's shadow as the Schumacher teammates were.

Though, I still can't handle Raikonnen in a red car. He will always have a mcLaren feel to me.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol, the everlasting number 2 behind Schumacher
> 
> Irvine too, though.



Irvine had a shot at world championship once.

But he screwd it up, in suzuka if I remember correctly.
xD


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well, he's not AS MUCH in Raikonnen's shadow as the Schumacher teammates were.
> 
> Though, I still can't handle Raikonnen in a red car. He will always have a mcLaren feel to me.


Yeah it does feel sorta weird, but then again the whole Alonso/Hamilton shit last year sorta made me forget about Kimi a little


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, 1999 when Schumacher had his big accident.

He helped Irvine after coming back, they mostly managed place 1 and 2 then. But in Suzuka, it didn't work out and Hakkinen got the championship.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yeah, 1999 when Schumacher had his big accident.
> 
> He helped Irvine after coming back, they mostly managed place 1 and 2 then. But in Suzuka, it didn't work out and Hakkinen got the championship.



Yeah Hakkinen is a cheat  (for taking the championship)


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Remember Olivier Panis? The year he broke his legs and was actually third in the championship in a shit Ligier/Prost 

Was shit thereafter though xD


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Didn't it end with, like, 2 points difference in the end? Kinda similar to 1998, that was close too.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Remember Olivier Panis? The year he broke his legs and was actually third in the championship in a shit Ligier/Prost
> 
> Was shit thereafter though xD


Lol panis won ONE race in his entire life, right? Monaco.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 19, 2008)

I think Massa is better than Raikonen......


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol panis won ONE race in his entire life, right? Monaco.


Guy had talent though, he won Monaco in a shit Ligier, and he did friggin great in that and the later Prost shit cars.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> I think Massa is better than Raikonen......


Troll!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

That race was kinda LOL though. 3 people finished it or something.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 19, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Troll!



No seriously not trolling, if massa wouldnt be so careless and out of controle sometimes he would be a better driver.
Im not kidding xD


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

The Panis win was lol, but he finished it when little else did xD

Grandpa u super troll! 

I thin Kimi is the total package, he will always > Massa for me, even if Massa corrects his attention deceits


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 19, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The Panis win was lol, but he finished it when little else did xD
> 
> Grandpa u super troll!
> 
> I thin Kimi is the total package, he will always > Massa for me, even if Massa corrects his attention deceits



Massa world champion this year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> Massa world champion this year.


Not while Kimi is there


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Maybe someone has an accident 


*pulls out sniper rifle*


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

*Puts FBI on alert for Austrian man carrying Sniper Rifle*


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Reminds me of the crazy guys that run around on the track during races


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Reminds me of the crazy guys that run around on the track during races


Reminds me of the priest that ran onto the track


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

A priest? I can't recall such a thing.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

> Horan has a history of disrupting sports events and was convicted by a three-member misdemeanor court of violating Greece’s laws on extracurricular sports, which usually are used for soccer hooligans. He was expected to return home to London.
> 
> Horan, 57, was wearing a green beret, red kilt and knee-high green socks when he pushed de Lima. The former priest had a piece of paper attached to his back bearing the message: “The Grand Prix Priest Israel Fulfillment of Prophecy Says the Bible.”
> 
> ...


He has a history 

Surprised he didn't become a meme


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh lawd, that guy's awesome


----------



## wsc (Apr 19, 2008)

^

remind me of a man running on Hockenheim


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

That guy made me lol so hard, the marshall that got him off Gridiron tackled hiss ass pretty hard


----------



## Sarun (Apr 19, 2008)

Raikonnen and Massa are both Champion material, I think we will see a good rivalry as we go deeper into the season.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Raikonnen and *Massa* are both Championship material, I think we will see a good rivalry as we go deeper into the season.


Massa will never be a world champion, ever. 

You can quote me on that


----------



## Sarun (Apr 19, 2008)

^^ I said he has potential but it depends whether he can perform really well over others.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> ^^ I said he has potential but it depends whether he can perform really well over others.


Unfortunately he doesnt have the temprement :/


----------



## Sarun (Apr 19, 2008)

^^ He has to rein and get a control like Wayne Rooney reined himself mostly from fouling this season.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> That guy made me lol so hard, the marshall that got him off Gridiron tackled hiss ass pretty hard


I can remembe that race in relation to an awesome ferrari performance... can you remember what it was?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 19, 2008)

Ferrari worst season in recent years was 2005.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I can remembe that race in relation to an awesome ferrari performance... can you remember what it was?





> Michael Schumacher     Ferrari 1:24:42.700
> 
> Kimi R?ikk?nen     McLaren-Mercedes +2.130 secs
> 
> ...



I only remember the priest


----------



## wsc (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I can remembe that race in relation to an awesome ferrari performance... can you remember what it was?



year 2000 German Grand Prix I think? Barrichello came from 17 or 18 place to win his first race


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Ah, that. I was quite surprised about that win, and so were most. Yay tyre choice in rain, yay safety car.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Wasnt priest boy's attack at 2004 British GP :?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

I meant some dude running around in hockenheim - it seems I quoted the wrong person, lol.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Makes sense now


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 19, 2008)

massa aint champ amterial!!! he still needs to expalin that spin in malaysia!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> massa aint champ amterial!!! he still needs to expalin that spin in malaysia!!


Yes this


----------



## Sarun (Apr 19, 2008)

@"Professor of F1" Cesc: Do you require his written explanation?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

"I lost control, lol" is probably what would be written in there.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 19, 2008)

What do you all think is the most comical incident of past few season in F1?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> What do you all think is the most comical incident of past few season in F1?


David Coulthard - Brake testing Schuey.
David Coulthard - Coming to blows with another driver ... forgot who it was
David Coulthard - Threatening to beat 3 shades of shite out of a competitor.


----------



## DarkDevice (Apr 20, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> David Coulthard - Brake testing Schuey.
> David Coulthard - Coming to blows with another driver ... forgot who it was
> David Coulthard - Threatening to beat 3 shades of shite out of a competitor.



Yeah in Malaysia, Massa took Coulthard out, and went to the press saying "If he doesn't say sorry im gonna knock the S*** out of the little B******"
Hilarious


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

David Coulthard is a pimp


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 20, 2008)

Man, this 3 week break is killing me! Still like 4 more days until Friday practice 

EDIT: DC > Every other F1 driver. EVER.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 20, 2008)

Rubens Barrichello is 2 races away from becoming all time leader in most entries and 5 away from most starts.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

But he'll never get most wins, lol

that's schumacher's spot.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 20, 2008)

^^ Yeah, nobody still in the competition is anywhere close.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

It's gonna take 5-10 years for anyone of the current generation to catch up to his 80 wins or so


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

Schumacher probably has that record secure for the next 200 years 

With the cars all becoming so standard, its hard to see a truly dominant team beyond 2010


----------



## Sarun (Apr 20, 2008)

^^ It's good for the game though but lil' dominance won't hurt anyone especially mostly Sports with dominant players and leagues succeed whereas the ones where there aren't any mostly don't get that far.
Maybe it's just coincidence.

Schumacher's total wins is 91.
No one currently racing is not in Top 10.
And the tenth placed person has 22 wins.


----------



## wsc (Apr 20, 2008)

schumacher's record is very impressive.

5 more days till qualifying ~!!!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 21, 2008)

They should not have this much break in the season.


----------



## wsc (Apr 21, 2008)

^true


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 21, 2008)

The break does the teams good, and the fans, when they return its like a new season start, because you dunno who's improved over testing, its exciting really.


----------



## wsc (Apr 21, 2008)

now i'm excited to see the new aerodynamic improvement


----------



## Hio (Apr 21, 2008)

Alonso will win in Spain, Hamilton ftw


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 21, 2008)

Hio said:


> Alonso will win in Spain, Hamilton ftw



LOLLOLOLOLOLOLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## wsc (Apr 21, 2008)

.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 21, 2008)

OH LAWD. 

My bets are on Kimi and Nick Heidfelt.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 21, 2008)

I want another Ferrari 1-2 X3 X3 X3 

It is good to see BMW do well ... the Mclarens have to get back into reckoning soon.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 21, 2008)

Kimi will feature in the podium, I think.
Since Sauber is so consistent, I reckon one of them feature in podium too.
That leaves Massa and two McClaren drivers with a chance to feature in the podium.
I also think both Sauber drivers will finish in top 5 spots this race.

Then again, this is a sport with lot of unpredictability.
I wouldn't be surprised if wither of Sauber drivers win it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 22, 2008)

Im getting tingly with excitement


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ You will post the streams, right?


----------



## wsc (Apr 22, 2008)

we can count on tachi


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

The problem is I might be in school.
Is there anywhere I can get post match viewing?


----------



## wsc (Apr 22, 2008)

3 more days to go.

the agony


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 22, 2008)

3 days till HK overtaked Lewser in the championship...............

i STILL dont get how mclaren can defend making hamilton 'team leader' !!!!! but when the (then) world chmp was there he was forced to be equal to a rookie!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Because McLaren don't play favourites.  Hell Alonso was told that when he first joined McLaren.  What did he expect Hamilton during last season to move over for him like everyone at Ferrari did for Schumacher which in my opinion should be outlawed by the FIA.  Sure there are teams BUT each driver should race each other regardless if they are team mates or not.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah ill post the streams


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ That's great.

Do you know the timing?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 22, 2008)

Ill find the schedule, from practice to GP, gimme a few minutes.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ Just wanna make sure where I'll be when the race happens.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 22, 2008)

The times are in American here.



Cant make heads or tails of it, since they dont use GMT 


here

Best bet is ITV


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ Thanks, that'll do.

I'll miss the race though.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 23, 2008)

Nemesis said:


> Because McLaren don't play favourites.  Hell Alonso was told that when he first joined McLaren.  What did he expect Hamilton during last season to move over for him like everyone at Ferrari did for Schumacher which in my opinion should be outlawed by the FIA.  Sure there are teams BUT each driver should race each other regardless if they are team mates or not.



fair enough, but why has lewis got 'team leader' status this year?!
 why didnt alonso get that last year?! why did they not make the world champ #1, but cant wait to make a driver in his SECOND season team leader quick enough?!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 23, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> fair enough, but why has lewis got 'team leader' status this year?!
> why didnt alonso get that last year?! why did they not make the world champ #1, but cant wait to make a driver in his SECOND season team leader quick enough?!


I believe Ron Dennis made this all very clear when he said "We're fighting Alonso on track".


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2008)

wsc said:


> 3 more days to go.
> 
> the agony



Is this the F1 Race agony thread?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 23, 2008)

Well it has been 3 weeks i think we deserve agony


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 23, 2008)

Agony over F1


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 23, 2008)

Just two days to free practice one


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2008)

Any wager on who will start on the pole positions?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 23, 2008)

either massa or a BMW


----------



## wsc (Apr 23, 2008)

a ferrari, probably raikkonen, about time he got one


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2008)

^^ The thing is he can still win from below 8th from the pole if he puts up his best.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 24, 2008)

Kimi or Rob Kubisa :WOW


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 24, 2008)

I want to see Hamilton fuck up again 

Im hoping for another Ferrari 1,2 finish.

And Raikkonen to win the race and extend his championship lead.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 24, 2008)

*COMMON MASSA*

I'm rooting for Ferrarri, as I've always done since Senna.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Just two days to free practice one



I think I haven't seen a free practice in 6 years


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think I haven't seen a free practice in 6 years



Who does  

I myself am rooting for a Rainkonnen victory 

this thread seems to have been overrun by Ferrari fans/Mclaren haters


----------



## Sarun (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't hate McClaren though.
They are my fav along with Ferrari.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think I haven't seen a free practice in 6 years


Its not that bad, turn on some light instrumental music get a beer, turn on a random football match on the other channel with the sound muted, heaven. 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Who does
> 
> I myself am rooting for a Rainkonnen victory
> 
> this thread seems to have been overrun by Ferrari fans/Mclaren haters


I hope Kimi wins as well, I hope Hamilton breaks his face


----------



## wsc (Apr 24, 2008)

i don't hate McLaren, just a certain McLaren driver


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 25, 2008)

McLaren use to be my favorite team, Back in Marlboro livery days, back in Hakkinnen days. 

Now I cant stand the sight of their cars, before they had Kimi, whom I class as the best driver in F1 today.

So i tolerated them. 

Now. I just hope their wheels fall of every race


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 25, 2008)

Alonso 6th in free training


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> McLaren use to be my favorite team, Back in Marlboro livery days, back in Hakkinnen days.
> 
> Now I cant stand the sight of their cars, before they had Kimi, whom I class as the best driver in F1 today.
> 
> ...


I always saw them as "rivals to the throne" in a way, because I usually cheered for someone else who in the end won the championship 


ɐdpuɐɹƃ said:


> Alonso 6th in free training


Wtf alonso


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 25, 2008)

The Renaults really looked good today.


----------



## wsc (Apr 25, 2008)

QUALIFYING TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!

I dreamed of going to Barca and watch the race lol


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2008)

Could anyone summarize what happened today at free training if it is worthwhile and noteworthy?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 26, 2008)

Noteworthy is that Renault were 2 and 3, both within less then a tenth of Kimi, more importantly, less then a tenth within each other, indicating that the car has some pace. (You can tell its false when one team mate is 4th and the other is 20th). 

So Renault may have a 4th or 5th or possibly pushing for a podium.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 26, 2008)

Live stream : *DL       Mirror 1*

Only available in Britain or with a British IP 


For the rest of Us :


----------



## El Torero (Apr 26, 2008)

*ALONSO SHOWS AGAIN WHY IS HE THE BEST RACER OF THE WORLD! *

He finished 2nd in the qualyfing session, only behind of Raikkonen, AND WITH A SHIT CAR!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 26, 2008)

wow, the last seconds of quali were amzing!!!! KIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 26, 2008)

One of the better qualies this season.

I hope Alonso beat Hamilton, Ferrari are miles ahead in race pace, so i confidently predict ma boy Kimi to win


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 26, 2008)

Alonso is almost certainly running a light fuel load, so Kimi might have to watch out in the initial stages of the race. Alonso himself said that this second position is more than what he expected over the whole weekend. So I dont think the Renaults can be strong the entire season. 

It would be great if Massa can catch up to him and pressurize Alonso so that Kimi can concentrate on getting a decent lead. 

Another Ferrari 1-2 is in order if everything goes well.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2008)

I think Alonso will try to give Kimi a run for his money in this race.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 27, 2008)

Alonso still has a shit car


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 27, 2008)

Same as before.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn Kovaleinen crash is serious, I hope the guy is not too injured


----------



## El Torero (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh man, Alonso´s car broke.

Alonso would win the F1 easily if he had a decent car, not this shit


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 27, 2008)

FUCK YEAH KIMI


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2008)

Kimi won lol


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 27, 2008)

Won quite easily as well, Kimi for WDC 2008


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2008)

If he keeps up the performance, yeah


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

KIMI  thats the way to go 

and fuck yeah ALONSO didnt finish :WOW


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 27, 2008)

If he doesn't get stuck with carbreak Kimi syndrome, he's a lock in


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

KIMI to take the championship AGAIN i see a FERRARI 1,2 this season, hamilton fucked up his chance of winning last year kimi is here bitches  

and when kimi retires MASSA would be the better 1


----------



## wsc (Apr 27, 2008)

hell yeah Ferrari 1-2!!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 27, 2008)

oh my, itv...................

they chat crap fro 10 minutes, then cut to the press conference, and when i say press conference i mean 'just hamiltons'.....................oh dear


----------



## Zaru (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh dammit, kovallainen(sp?) really crashed bad. Memories of 99 are coming up.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 27, 2008)

Kovalainnen(cnat be arsed with speelling) seems fine, so no worries there, the accident however, seemed like one of those where you cringe, turn over the channel make some coffee, come back and hope no one died. 

(thats what i did at least )


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2008)

Gah not another Ferrari 1-2.  Seriously I hate the team with a passion their attitude to it is disgusting They have the We are incharge of F1 you other teams are just bit players be glad we let you around.  Plus the divine right feeling to the title as well feeling annoys me greatly.  Plus the FIA is seriously so far in their back pockets it spoils the sport.  I for one would not shed a tear if they went back into obscurity like they were during the Alesi/Berger era.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 27, 2008)

Nemesis said:


> Gah not another Ferrari 1-2.  Seriously I hate the team with a passion their attitude to it is disgusting They have the We are incharge of F1 you other teams are just bit players be glad we let you around.  Plus the divine right feeling to the title as well feeling annoys me greatly.  Plus the FIA is seriously so far in their back pockets it spoils the sport.  I for one would not shed a tear if they went back into obscurity like they were during the Alesi/Berger era.




kimi>>>>>>>>>>>>>mclaren AKA team hamilton


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 27, 2008)

I dont support Ferrari, im a Kimi fan


----------



## wsc (Apr 27, 2008)

heard that Kovi is fine. high technology of F1 
Last time Kubica crashed hard and didnt injure much too


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> kimi>>>>>>>>>>>>>mclaren AKA team hamilton



Never said I was a McLaren or Hamilton fan now did I 

Personally I prefer the middle pack groups, at least there you get some racing instead of high speed parades.  Although I still stick by the teams should be forced out of team orders or having a 1 and 2 driver.  McLaren DID do that last season till Alonso started to get a little pissed at Indy.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

wsc said:


> heard that Kovi is fine. high technology of F1
> Last time Kubica crashed hard and didnt injure much too



he came the next race and he was on the podium i think


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 28, 2008)

Cant wait for the next race


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 28, 2008)

Another great race by team Ferrari and Raikkonen.

Thats what i like to see.


----------



## キラー (Apr 28, 2008)

Omg there is a sports section? 

And an F1 thread? 

Im a Kimi fan X3


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 28, 2008)

If your still around in a month i'll make you set, because your a Kimi fan


----------



## wsc (Apr 28, 2008)

no set for me tachi


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 28, 2008)

Im only mediocre so i make sets for ppl who isnt around long


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't have to set to speak of.

On Topic: First time one of the Sauber drivers finished outside top 8.


----------



## wsc (Apr 28, 2008)

Nick is too unlucky


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 29, 2008)

The no pit rule is really stupid.


----------



## キラー (Apr 30, 2008)

The no pitting while there is a safety car rule, is really, really, really stupid. 
The FIA should die.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2008)

FIA = Fools in action

Although I can understand the reason behind it (stop cars speeding up to the safety car when it is out) it has been implimented so badly it is laughable especially since backmarkers are allowed to over take and then speed towards the back of the que.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 1, 2008)

It was better the old way, the sport is getting too sanitized.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2008)

Nemesis said:


> Never said I was a McLaren or Hamilton fan now did I
> 
> Personally I prefer the middle pack groups, at least there you get some racing instead of high speed parades.  Although I still stick by the teams should be forced out of team orders or having a 1 and 2 driver.  McLaren DID do that last season till Alonso started to get a little pissed at Indy.


Mclaren did that with stolen informations from ferrari..Very nice id say.
Congratulation's to Kimi for another great victory!!!massa did also well too bad for fernando retirement


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2008)

Wait what, retirement? Huh?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 1, 2008)

Alonso was running well, then he retired.


----------



## wsc (May 1, 2008)

do you think renault had really improved? alonso pit like 3 laps earlier than kimi i think


----------



## Tachikoma (May 1, 2008)

3 laps isn't really that much difference. 
But no I don't think Renault are suddenly race winners they still 4th 5th in the team pekking order.


----------



## wsc (May 1, 2008)

so you think they will be regular point scorers now? like can alonso challenge for podium if any misfortune happens against ferrari/mclaren?


----------



## Nemesis (May 1, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Mclaren did that with stolen informations from ferrari..Very nice id say.
> Congratulation's to Kimi for another great victory!!!massa did also well too bad for fernando retirement



but you ask any one who used to be a part of the F1 arena and they will tell you that stealing information from another team is part and parcel of the sport.  It has been happening since the start of it.  To punish McLaren now after decades of teams doing this smacks of hypocrasy... Especially since Renault in the same year were caught as well but didn't get punished at all.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 1, 2008)

wsc said:


> so you think they will be regular point scorers now? like can alonso challenge for podium if any misfortune happens against ferrari/mclaren?


I think Alonso will score point on the regular from here on out, with Pique to come on strong during the second half of the season and possibly start pushing him.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 1, 2008)

damn .... i seem to have missed a lot of stuff ... 

Why did Alonso retire .... I didn't follow the whole race ... he was running 10th after the Mclaren incident ... thats the last thing i know 

Renault have a lot of work to do before they can challenge for the championship .


----------



## Tachikoma (May 1, 2008)

Championship nowais, 4th in constructors, possibility.


----------



## wsc (May 1, 2008)

i do think toyota is still stronger than renault now though, but we'll see


----------



## Tachikoma (May 1, 2008)

Toyota/Red Bull/Renault/Williams there is a hair's breadth between them.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 6, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

RIP SUPER AGURI ><

your rapage of alonso last year will never be forgotten ^_^


----------



## Tachikoma (May 6, 2008)

You know, they were actually my fav team


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 7, 2008)

Super Aguri have withdrawn from the season  

R.I.P


----------



## wsc (May 7, 2008)

It's a pity  They perform so well last year


----------



## Tachikoma (May 7, 2008)

Its sad to see the independents all going


----------



## Sarun (May 7, 2008)

How much do you need minimum (IN FINANCIAL TERMS) to compete in f1?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 7, 2008)

Participation id estimate 75 million Euro's a year. 

If you want to win however, prolly 300 mil + and great staff.


----------



## wsc (May 7, 2008)

F1 is a money burning sport indeed


----------



## Tachikoma (May 7, 2008)

Its worth every penny for me


----------



## wsc (May 7, 2008)

they are going to get rid of customre engine no?


----------



## Sarun (May 7, 2008)

A question, is it worth money to invest in this sport, do you think it will grow more?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 8, 2008)

You cant really make a profit from F!, im not sure of the economics, but i dont think teams are in it for money.


----------



## K. (May 8, 2008)

^i'd say the teams backed up by the car makers aka. Ferrari, Honda, BMW, etc. are in it for profit in a way(they can say that they are in F1 the highest form of racing). As for the private teams such as Super Aguri, Suzuki Aguri said in an interview that it was his dream just to own a F1 team.


----------



## K. (May 8, 2008)

Also, compared to Nascar which has wayyyyy more sponsors, F1 is more about technology as it is always changing


----------



## Tachikoma (May 8, 2008)

If i strike it rich some day im buying Blackpool FC and a F1 team.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 8, 2008)

Nascar is stock cars as well, not much expenditure, just a hunk of metal plastered with sponsors.


----------



## K. (May 8, 2008)

owning either one would be badass


----------



## Tachikoma (May 8, 2008)

Football one weekend the next F1, sorta my dream life


----------



## Sarun (May 8, 2008)

I wanna invest in sports industry if I strike gold.


----------



## wsc (May 8, 2008)

qualifying tomorrow 

yeah it's like playing championship/football manager in real life with real cash to buy real players.


----------



## wsc (May 9, 2008)

would you feel bored if ferrari is dominating this year? i know i wouldn't  but how about you guys?


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2008)

No......as long as individual matches sometimes or most of the time produces interesting races.
I wanna see another behind to podium finish like Kimi's in 2005 though.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 10, 2008)

I think most of the people who post here are Ferrari fans ... or Kimi fans 

As a Ferrari fan, I would love to see Ferrari's dominate the sport X3 X3

Edit: 

Massa on pole  .... Kimi on fourth though


----------



## wsc (May 10, 2008)

Massa is always strong here  Ferrari 1-2 tomorrow!!!


----------



## maximilyan (May 10, 2008)

^^^  hamilton ftw

It was strange to see Masa and Kovalinen qualify ahead of there respected team mates today.


----------



## wsc (May 10, 2008)

hekki sure made a good come back


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2008)

He is fine.
It would be refreshing if he wins though I've a feeling Kimi will take this.


----------



## wsc (May 11, 2008)

do you think Hekki will finish ahead of Hamilton?


----------



## maximilyan (May 11, 2008)

I'm watching it right now . i think raikonen might pip masa for poll, he's doing really well


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 13, 2008)

lol 3rd year in a row fishi been crashing iut in the first corner!!!


----------



## Sarun (May 13, 2008)

Next on race is a historic venue for F1.


----------



## wsc (May 13, 2008)

bring on Monaca!!! do you think McLaren is going to be strong in Monaco and Montreal? I hope a Ferrari dominating in both circuits


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 14, 2008)

hat stupid monaco with its stupid one racing line and stupid lack of overtaking places and stupid stupid >< lets skip to canada!!!


----------



## wsc (May 14, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> hat stupid monaco with its stupid one racing line and stupid lack of overtaking places and stupid stupid >< lets skip to canada!!!



 we shall see more accidents in monaco


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2008)

Can't they widen the track?


----------



## maximilyan (May 14, 2008)

I'm a kimi fan, i was supporting him since he raced for that blue team, bar i think it was.

My team is McClaren though, and since lewish hamilton is british and black, i gotta support him.


----------



## wsc (May 14, 2008)

Kimi raced for Sauber Petronas when he was a rookie with a temporary licence


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2008)

I like both McClaren and Ferrari in F1.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 16, 2008)

Sorry bout the inactivity gais, I'll try harder from nao xD


----------



## Sarun (May 17, 2008)

It's not your fault, bro.


----------



## EMPRA (May 20, 2008)

Was a good race but was hoping for another Ferrari 1,2 finish.

GO TEAM FERRARI AND KIMI!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 20, 2008)

who ever gets pole will win this week, so the race is technically over after qualifying.............`


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2008)

Nah, Monaco usually has some crashes, and the pit stop stragey has high value.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 20, 2008)

Alonso might spring a surprise here, the driver counts for allot in Monaco.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 20, 2008)

lets see some alonsopwnlewis this week!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 20, 2008)

You know, id smile if Alonso either beats or takes Lewis out of the race.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 20, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You know, id smile if Alonso either beats or takes Lewis out of the race.



lol like in bahrain!!!


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2008)

Kimi is the fav going into Monaco.


----------



## maximilyan (May 20, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Alonso might spring a surprise here, the driver counts for allot in Monaco.



Hamilton is probably the best driver atm, and he's in a better car. not to mention the maclaren usually does well on this track.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Hamilton is probably the best driver atm, and he's in a better car. not to mention the maclaren usually does well on this track.


Beter then Alonso or Kimi? 
Your dreaming Max. 

The English media can hype that fool all they want, his not that impressive.


----------



## wsc (May 21, 2008)

i hope we have an interesting race this weekend


----------



## C00 (May 22, 2008)

Hamilton is defo a better driver than Alonso.


----------



## wsc (May 22, 2008)

^no              .


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 22, 2008)

hamiton is a pampered poodle who got everything paid for him

alonso worked his way from minardi to become world champ


----------



## Godot (May 22, 2008)

I'm with Cesc.

Alonso > Hamilton

Raikonnen > Hamilton

Hamilton is the result of typical ultra-hyping from the british media, simply because he oversteers alot, and he hasn't started shaving yet.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 23, 2008)

Bacon said:


> Hamilton is defo a better driver than Alonso.


Stop posting while your drunk.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 24, 2008)

Stweeeeeeeeeeeeeeam

Link removed


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2008)

I wonder if I should watch the Race tomorrow.

I say that because I rarely watch races these days, but Monaco sounds kinda interesting.


----------



## Rivayir (May 25, 2008)

Poor Heiki, he never gets a break.


----------



## Dellyshess (May 25, 2008)

I want Kubica to get the 3rd 

Massa is crazy, so much advantage after couple of laps.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 25, 2008)

lol itv!! lewis won because of his jammy accident >_> so now his seena ><

awwwwwww kimi!!! why you had to smash up force india >< and whhhhhhhhhhhy do ferrari fuck kimi on the tyres!!! first japan, nopw monaco!!!


----------



## wsc (May 25, 2008)

i feel bad for sutil ;_; and bad bad weekend for ferrari


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2008)

Now this was kinda unexpected


----------



## Tachikoma (May 25, 2008)

Great race, shit result lol


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2008)

I'm surprised by webber's 4th place actually.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 25, 2008)

Sutil really impressed me, so did Alonso initially. 


Kubica is my driver of the race though.


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2008)

massa and fucking up


----------



## Rivayir (May 26, 2008)

Kimi reminded me of those japanese Kamikaze drivers from the middle/late 90's yesterday.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 26, 2008)

lol been on the itv.f1 boards, the hamilton lover boys are so annoying!!! claming kimi shuld be banned for two races and as such!!

now tell me, which one is worse..............

losing it on a WET monaco track, not crashing it like DC, but unfortunetly ramming into the care in front


----------



## Tachikoma (May 26, 2008)

Hamilton fanboys are Englishmen on crack I ignore them lol


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Kimi reminded me of those japanese Kamikaze drivers from the middle/late 90's yesterday.



Japanese Kamikaze drivers?


----------



## wsc (May 26, 2008)

check out the planetf1 board too


----------



## maximilyan (May 26, 2008)

at the hamilton Hate. personally Kimi is my fav. But for me he betrayed my team (Mclaren.) So while i dont mind if he wins, cause i still have a soft spot for him (no homo) i want hamilton to win. and win he did.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 26, 2008)

mclaren treated kimi like krap in his last eyars, they gave him a shite car that wouldnt work, yet he still got good results!!! >_>


----------



## wsc (Jun 8, 2008)

oh god stupid hamilton


----------



## Dellyshess (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol Hamilton, where does he have eyes??? I feel sorry for Kimi 

Go Kubica!!! This is such a great chance for him to win


----------



## El Torero (Jun 8, 2008)

*HAMILTON NOOB!*

He saw he had no chance to win, so he decided to eliminate Raikkonen too, so he´ll continue being the leader of the season one race more.

He did the same with Alonso in the 1st race lol


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 8, 2008)

Kubica is going to win

hell yeah


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 8, 2008)

Robert won


----------



## Weebl (Jun 8, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *HAMILTON NOOB!*
> 
> He saw he had no chance to win, so he decided to eliminate Raikkonen too, so he?ll continue being the leader of the season one race more.
> 
> He did the same with Alonso in the 1st race lol



He won't be a leader, therefore he failed


----------



## Dellyshess (Jun 8, 2008)

HELL YEAH!!!

I'm so happy for Robert


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 8, 2008)

^ Ja także


----------



## Dellyshess (Jun 8, 2008)

somnus nemoris said:


> ^ Ja także



He so totally deserved it, and now he's leading the championship too, it's wonderful pek


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 8, 2008)

Now, watch how we pwn Germans della in football


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 8, 2008)

...or not


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 8, 2008)

HAMILTON YOU IDIOT!!! RED MEANS STOP!!!!!


----------



## El Torero (Jun 8, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> HAMILTON YOU IDIOT!!! RED MEANS STOP!!!!!



I wonder in what driving school obtained Hamilton his driving license :rofl


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 8, 2008)

> I don't know really what happened



you failed to see the RED light



> I apologise to Kimi if I took him out, but that sort of thing happens sometimes.



IF i took him out?! IF?!


----------



## wsc (Jun 8, 2008)

I expect major Hamilton bashing in planetf1 forum now


----------



## Sindri (Jun 8, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> HAMILTON YOU IDIOT!!! RED MEANS STOP!!!!!



I facepalmed, even the greenest driver would of saw the red light, as if the cars that weren't moving infront of him weren't a big enough clue.  Congrats to Robert ( i can't spell his second name.) he deserved the win.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 8, 2008)

1-2 foe Sauber.
Nice.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 8, 2008)

well atleast he got a 10 place penelty...................imagine the uproar if it was the 'horrible finn' who crashed into the 'poor defencless plucky brit' ><

ITv discust me ><

quote from kubica........


> I have to be grateful to Lewis (Hamilton) as he chose Kimi and not myself



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wsc (Jun 8, 2008)

^ lolololololol


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm such a fan of F1 but they don't telecast it in USA 

I need to catch up on what has happened in the last 2 yrs now


----------



## somnus nemoris (Jun 9, 2008)

Now Robert, for the next one


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 9, 2008)

> I've just been laughing. It's bad of me, I shouldn't but I said 'Dad, how do you crash a car at 30 miles an hour



hamilton, pre-race comment on his recent dads car crash

dude, you managed to crash at a slower spped..............


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 9, 2008)

Minor mishap by hamilton.
He'll bounce back.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 10, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IxwhW33TKSQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

lol i just find that so damn funny!!!


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 13, 2008)

Damn hamilton is starting 10 places back from where he qualifies in the next races.

oh well, minor set back imo.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 21, 2008)

So far, in past 7 races, a Finn had the fastest lap in 6 out of 7 races.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 23, 2008)

damn.. hamilton is now in fourth place. the F1 officials be hating on mclaren.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 23, 2008)

With some luck Alonso is in BMW or Ferrari next year


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 23, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> damn.. hamilton is now in fourth place. the F1 officials be hating on mclaren.



that........or he should go abck to driving school, his amde some stupid mistakes in the last 2 races.............and to make it worse, man dont take any responsibilty, tries to shift the blame elsewhere!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 24, 2008)

My man Massa.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 27, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> that........or he should go abck to driving school, his amde some stupid mistakes in the last 2 races.............and to make it worse, man dont take any responsibilty, tries to shift the blame elsewhere!



 everyone makes mistakes, hes still young. hes a great driver


----------



## El Torero (Jul 6, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks this season is being too shit? Raikonen fails, Alonso is with a very shit car and fails harder, and Hamilton failing constantly and doing noob and very stupid mistakes is leading this F1 season


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 6, 2008)

bah! ferrari have spazzed out again >_> why the fuck cant they get their tactics right!! >_>


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 6, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this season is being too shit? Raikonen fails, Alonso is with a very shit car and fails harder, and Hamilton failing constantly and doing noob and very stupid mistakes is leading this F1 season



Unfortunately, you?re not the only one...


----------



## Godot (Jul 6, 2008)

Love him or hate him..... this season lacks Michael Schumacher


----------



## Sarun (Jul 6, 2008)

3 drivers tied at 1st with 48 points.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 7, 2008)

Stupid Ferrari tactics ruined Kimi's race..> DAMN WHY ROSS BRON HAD TO LEAVE?T_T
anyway it was interesting race because you didnt knew what will happen XD
And Farewell Silverstone T_T another old school track is off


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 7, 2008)

i dont think this season has been fail!!! rememebr then schumacher won the title in summer in 2002?!? this 3 way tie is epic!!

alonso been given a shit car
kimi has suffered from cocks ups from ferrari (they also put on the wrong set of tires in monaco and japs last year!!! forcing an unessery penelty!)
lewis has been spazzing out left,right,center!
massa.....................oh dear..........lets not start on massa.........

everyones had their share of shiteness!!! would have been nice to see a kimi/lewis showdown >_>


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 10, 2008)

Whatd i tell you guys, didnt i saw hamilton would bounce back. he's still young, he's learning as he goes along.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2008)

That is not a very trustworthy news source, especially since it is a Spanish news site.

I would not trust any F1 news unless it was reported from a site like Autsport or GP Update.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 13, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Whatd i tell you guys, didnt i saw hamilton would bounce back. he's still young, he's learning as he goes along.



the thing that annoys me about him is his hypocricy!!!
when things are good, he LOVES the media!!! his face is EVERYWHERE!!!! 
when things go bad he uses the media as an excuse. 

lol at all the hamilton fans on itv.com/f1 saying 'LOL KIMI GOT LAPPED!!' , they sure have forgotten lewis getting lapped by BOTH ferraris in france!!! >_>


----------



## Jiraya. (Jul 14, 2008)

Robert Kubica is the best driver in F1, he will win if he have ferrari


----------



## Jessica (Jul 14, 2008)

Jiraya. said:


> Robert Kubica is the best driver in F1, he will win if he have ferrari



A lot of people would win in a Ferrari though. 

Like... Almost half the field.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 14, 2008)

Jessica said:


> A lot of people would win in *a mclaren* though.
> 
> Like... *lewis hamilton*.



sorted!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 14, 2008)

I think a few more could win in a McLaren than just Hamilton unless there's some sort of inside joke I'm not getting.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> A lot of people would win in a Ferrari though.
> 
> Like... Almost half the field.


lol? how come ferrari have such a good car this year? if you would talk about 2002 then yes but not this year.... Most of the top cars are balanced.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 20, 2008)

once again.............

Heikki 'I have no balls' Kovalienen bends over for hamilton >_>
Massa gets beeyatch slapped like he did by alonso in last years EuroGP and also bending over for hamilton.

jeez, montoya wouldnt have moved over so easilly, even if it resulted in both cars going out ><

and itv wank over hamilton!!! 3 overtakes all race................on 3 sweaker drivers...............who all let him near enough glide by...................


----------



## El Torero (Jul 20, 2008)

Piquet 2nd and Alonso 11th? Alonso, what´s wrong with you? 

And Alonso showed again he´s a very bad loser


----------



## Sarun (Jul 20, 2008)

Still Close battle for 1st spot in Driver's Championship.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 20, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, I think 1st and 2nd place is separated by 4 points now.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 21, 2008)

But Ferrari will lock on to Constructor's title in matter of few races.


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 22, 2008)

Hamilton drove beautifuly on sunday. he's stilll young and seems to improve with every race. i fear for other drivers in the years to come.

as for the constructors title, i think ferari will probably win it since kovalinan is shit, and doesnt seem to be picking up any points for mclaren.


----------



## bern (Jul 31, 2008)

well...kimi seem to lose steams these days..for the past few races he wasnt happy and comfortable with his car....i do hope he can score a big one in coming hungrian granpix...
com on Kimi!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Hamilton drove beautifuly on sunday. he's stilll young and seems to improve with every race. i fear for other drivers in the years to come.
> 
> as for the constructors title, i think ferari will probably win it since kovalinan is shit, and doesnt seem to be picking up any points for mclaren.


Kimi Raikonnen to win. Hamilton is a poser. Good, but not great driver, great car.


----------



## bern (Jul 31, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Kimi Raikonnen to win. Hamilton is a poser. Good, but not great driver, great car.



hahaa...ya totally agreed....Kimi is better....Hamilton is way too over rated...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

He's basically Jenson Button in a better car.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

Jenson Button 

I remember when I had hopes for him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

I still think Jenson's a fine driver mind you, but look at the difference between him and say Alonso, Alonso won his second championship in a substandard car. He's doing ever so well this year in a crappy car. 

Raikonnen was fighting MS in a McLaren that had no right to be up there. 

Button is being harassed by Barrichello.


On the Hamilton front...
Till the day Hamilton does something similar, he's nothing more then good to me.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

To be honest, I also always was more a fan of drivers that did outstandingly better than their car. It's hard to say that for most drivers of top teams.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Villeneuve (my favourite recent driver) is still my F1 heartbreak of recent years. I think he had the talent, but never really showed it, great pity.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

But he was world champion 

Then he got a shitty car.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Go over to the planetF1 forums, and say anything like Villeneuve was a great driver, and your likely to get banned for trolling 

Problem with Villeneuve's championship is that Frentzen was seen as a bit of a lame duck, and MS was in a weaker car, yet pushed him to the end, people never let me (and other Villeneuve fans) forget that. 

If only he did something remarkable with Honda, I would have slept tons better


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Go over to the planetF1 forums, and say anything like Villeneuve was a great driver, and your likely to get banned for trolling



What the hell 

I'll forever cry after Damon Hill. I got into F1 thanks to him


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 31, 2008)

Hungaroring, two laps from a win in a piece of excrement Arrows. 
Mettle proven, great guy, great racer. 

I've seen pictures of him recently, boy has he aged really fast


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 3, 2008)

Well that was unexpected.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2008)

Seriously, poor Massa 

Well Glock had the success of his life there, even with luck. He just made more points at once than in the entire season until now


----------



## Sarun (Aug 3, 2008)

Germany has the most drivers on the track.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2008)

After Michael retired, they're not overly outstanding anymore, though


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Seriously, poor Massa
> 
> Well Glock had the success of his life there, even with luck. He just made more points at once than in the entire season until now


Massa  Glock  Hamilton muhahahahaha 

Raikonnen coming in at the end putting in fastest lap after fastest lap, race had it all really, drama, sheer pace. 

I loved it, pity poor Massa as you said.



sarun uchiha said:


> Germany has the most drivers on the track.


If Vettel is the best Germany can do ATM, I'd be more envious of Italy's Trulli


----------



## El Torero (Aug 3, 2008)

This F1 season is failing. I bet the new Superleague Formula will have more success (Superleague Formula = stuff that starts this 30th August with 20 scuderias than represent 20 football teams: AC Milan, AS Roma, Corinthians, Flamengo, Sevilla, Anderlecht, PSV, Borrusia Dortmund, Galatasaray, Olympiakos, FC Basel, Glasgow Rangers, FC Porto, Al-Ain and Beijing Guoan confirmed; Arsenal, Olympique Lyon, America Mexico, Atletico Madrid and a German team unconfirmed).


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 3, 2008)

The only part of this season thats been disappointing IMO, is Hamiltons attitude and the commentary, when last did we have 5 different race winners in a season?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2008)

With the people on the top I can see it going either way, really. 3 people competing for championship is usually quite thrilling.

Long past are the times when there was basically only Schumacher and ages behind him the rest


----------



## wsc (Aug 3, 2008)

poor Massa


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 4, 2008)

A rare Ferrari engine failure and Massa was in cruise control after Hamilton had that flat. Raikonnen is back to complaining about the performance of his car like he did when he was with McLaren. With the cars so even this year, the drivers have to step it up to make the difference.

The Speed TV announcers mentioned that Honda wants to sign Alonso. That means either Jenson Button or Rubens Barrichello will be looking for a ride if that happens. Wonder if Honda was serious about testing Danica Patrick IF she was interested and approached them? In any case, Honda has a long way to go before they can be considered one of the front runners. At least Toyota seems to be making progress with their F1 program.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2008)

According to schedule, Toyota wanted to be a winning team like four years ago or something already. I wouldn't call that much progress


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah...Toyota was unrealistic in their goals. They didn't have anything in place nor the technical people...just threw money at it like they did in other series expecting to get the similar results.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 4, 2008)

Honda and Danica Patrick.....nice.

Honda just need to look at the developing test drivers.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 4, 2008)

Kimi's recent form is really upsetting.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 5, 2008)

Danica would do well to get a test roll at the very least, would take alot of the media focus away from Hamilshit. 

Kimi has always been a odd driver, he goes through lots of peaks and troughs throughout a season, but one thing about him, he always shows his magic come end of season, for sure I feel he's maybe not entirely focussed on F1, but he's rich already, cant blame him for wanting a RL while he's young. 

I always though Damon, Alesi, Shumacher, Barrichello is doing it wrong.  

I thank them for the entertainmen they granted all those years, but their just people and need to gtfo to the RL as well.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Kimi usually goes really well for like the last six or seven races usually, doesn't he? I hope he gets out of his slump soon. I want HIM to win.. I don't like Hamilton and Massa is too fiery for me.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Come to think of it... Top team drivers earn like 8 digit numbers every year. Driving for a few years means you won't ever have to work again for the rest of your life


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Sports stars are so overpaid.. I don't get why people who put their lives on the line (firemen, policemen) or people who save lives (firemen again, or doctors) get paid a lot less than people who drive "cars" around squiggly roads for two hours every few weeks.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Because there's a lot of money to make thanks to sponsoring.

Didn't know you're into F1, Jessica. That's a surprise.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Sports stars are so overpaid.. I don't get why people who put their lives on the line (firemen, policemen) or people who save lives (firemen again, or doctors) get paid a lot less than people who drive "cars" around squiggly roads for two hours every few weeks.



its the fans who make it so because of it being so popular you really think footballers would be getting paid that much if the sportwas so popular so yeah blame the fans


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

> Didn't know you're into F1, Jessica. That's a surprise.



I have been for.... 11 years now!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I have been for.... 11 years now!



That's a year longer than me, then. Though I haven't really followed the last few years.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, I have. Any chance of Kimi having success keeps me glued. But I didn't watch the race Sunday because he started 6th... AGAIN.... 

I want him to get out of this slump!!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 5, 2008)

He still had a great race even though he started 6th. Shame Lewis had a flat tire :<

Good job for Heikki though. Deserved a win! Glad to hear he's staying on at McLaren for 2009. He's a possible champion tbh.

EDIT: Fixed error, just realized I typed "finished" lol.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, they are keeping him?

I think Hamilton and Kovalainen are going to end up with the same sort of heirarchy (sp?) as Hakkinen and Coulthard.

ALSO!!!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

It's actually good to see some more even drivers inside the teams.

Back in the days, unless there was one dominating team, the "secondary drivers" of a team usually had no chance for the championship or of winning more than one or two alibi races per year altogether.

Remember Irvine, Barrichello, Coulthard and such.
That seems different now.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

oh oh ohhhhh


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Jessica, the finland fangirl? 


We need some deep rivalry between drivers again.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, I definitely am. I really liked Mika Hakkinen, had a crush on Kimi Raikkonen (shhhh) who is also my favourite driver, and I like Heikki Kovalainen too.

And Mika Salo was really underappreciated!!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

I clearly remember the Hakkinen rivalry with Schumacher. Back then I was a real fan. They were formidable rivals, most of the time. 

Were you pissed when Kimi almost won for the first time in his life in Magny Cours and Schumacher tricked past him?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Jessica, the finland fangirl?
> 
> 
> We need some deep rivalry between drivers again.



Alonso and Hamilton in 07.

Would've been great if Alonso got a decent car for 08. It could have continued.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I clearly remember the Hakkinen rivalry with Schumacher. Back then I was a real fan. They were formidable rivals, most of the time.
> 
> Were you pissed when Kimi almost won for the first time in his life in Magny Cours and Schumacher tricked past him?



I was heartbroken.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2008)

dont mention the great kimi with hiekki!! i wont gain respect for hiekki until he grows some ablls and stops letting mclaren use him as hahahahahamiltons bitch ><



> Were you pissed when Kimi almost won for the first time in his life in Magny Cours and Schumacher tricked past him?



that was so gay >_> i think he spun on some oil or summin ><


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

I liked how they used the rivalry between Hamilton and Alonso in the media and... Well..

Look.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Alonso and Hamilton in 07.
> 
> Would've been great if Alonso got a decent car for 08. It could have continued.



Ironically, neither Alonso nor Hamilton won the championship 
Oh, what a memorable last race.

Anyway, what the fuck happened to Renault? Why are they falling behind so much?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> dont mention the great kimi with hiekki!! i wont gain respect for hiekki until he grows some ablls and stops letting mclaren use him as hahahahahamiltons bitch ><



Heikki has the skills and he's shown it by qualifying first and second quite a lot, pushing Hamilton to the limit. 

Also, do you guys think they will ever unlimit the revs on the cars? I never did look into why the limit them in the first place. I heard it was because the cars got too fast for the tracks, though.

I feel kinda bad for not following GP2. I missed Hamilton coming up through the ranks and I haven't followed it this year either. I think I'm going to start, though! It seems like an exciting class.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Anyway, what the fuck happened to Renault? Why are they falling behind so much?



I read some speculation that it is because Michelin is gone.

I also looked at old statistics (even from the old Renault team) and they have never won without _Michelin_ tires.


I wonder if that's just a really weird coincidence or.......


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Ironically, neither Alonso nor Hamilton won the championship
> Oh, what a memorable last race.
> 
> Anyway, what the fuck happened to Renault? Why are they falling behind so much?



thats becuase golden boy hamilton forgot about lord kimi.................


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I read some speculation that it is because Michelin is gone.
> 
> I also looked at old statistics (even from the old Renault team) and they have never won without _Michelin_ tires.
> 
> ...



If a team is the top team of a tyre supplier, then they work together for development. Meaning, they build their car to work with those tyres. They have an advantage.

Without such cooperation between team and supplier, and being forced to use a different supplier all of a sudden... they're likely to fall back.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Well Ferrari did that with Bridgestone too.

Once Michelin left, they sort of lost their advantage though since they had to supply everyone. :\


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

And someone fill me up, why do all cars have those REALLY UGLY wind things above the rear? They destroy the figure of the car D:


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2008)

the 'shark fin'?! guess its for aerodynamic enhancements! it does ruin the look >_>


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Steve Matchett says that it's to help with the aerodynamics... Which is just gibberish to me. He should just say "MAKES CAR GO FASTER."

Next year's cars are going to look so ugly since they just add more and more of them each year especially to the sidepods.

But slick tires! Big fat slick tires! That will be fun to see.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

The cars look so weird now compared to just a few years ago. They were more bulky. Now there's aerodynamic finesse on every cm² of the car, all over the place.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Ten years ago I thought the cars looked really sleek and stuff but now I look at a Ferrari or McLaren from 1998, 1999, etc. and they just look so weird and blocky.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2008)

ahaha
remember THIS?!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

That's because there hardly was any aerodynamic development on the "body" of the car yet. Most aerodynamics went through the front and back wings, as well as the nose and the "spine".

The side bulks and coolers were the main focus of development in the last years. They lost a lot of their size and weight.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> ahaha
> remember THIS?!



That was the weirdest looking nose cone ever!

Didn't it do really well by the end of the year though? I forget which year it is from.. 2003? 2004?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2008)

2004

reminds me of crazy montoya.................he was so crazy!!! wish he came back ><


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL MONTOYA.... I want to share something! 

Gimme a minute.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2008)

is it when he smacked soem reporter?

or when he continouesly fcuked up schumacher on the track! LOL


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Took me a few seconds to remember Montoya. He didn't leave much of an impression on me.

What happened to him?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2008)

didnt leave much of an impreession?!

he countless tiems crashed into schumacher!!! and would do overtakes so crazy it made sato look dull!!!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

He went to NASCAR because he wanted to drive in circles with rednecks all day.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 5, 2008)

Montoya recognised he crashed sometimes on purpose


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2008)

nascar is so pointless >_> atleast in F1 its more then 'foot down for 1/4 mile then turn left/right' loop for the next FIVE HUNDRED laps!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah I don't get how people get really excited over NASCAR. I used to go to school with this guy named Gary and he was really big on NASCAR.

I just couldn't understand it... They don't DO anything besides drive in circles and overtake! 

It must be the crashing, I dunno.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Jessica said:


> He went to NASCAR because he wanted to drive in circles with rednecks all day.



Well he was successful before going to F1, lol.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

I dunno, whatever it was he drove in (CART?) may have been based in the USA, but it had a lot of international talent in it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

I think Montoya was an Indycar driver before he joined F1 
That's what got him his "fierece driver who's not afraid of anything" cliche image.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, I don't know. There are so many racing leagues in the US that I forget them all or get them confused.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

And now we'll get a second F1-esque leage too. I wonder how many TV stations pick it up, since it's a completely new thing but at the same time so similar.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you mean GP2? A1 GP? Or that F2 thing they're talking about wanting to do??


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

The one that's sponsored by football clubs or something.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't think I've heard about that. Is it international? American?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Just wanted to plug this! 

Damon Hill is backing Raikkonen for the title after watching the Hungarian Grand Prix.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Damon Hill? He was one of my favourite drivers back in the days, even though his glory was over already. So his words kinda have value to me


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 6, 2008)

Damon is a very clever man, and whom better to read the situation then someone liek him, who was in the sport recentish, would be interesting to see what Schumacher thinks.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Schumacher would tip Massa, I think.

I hope Damon's prediction comes true. Whenever I read an interview with him, the interviewer always notes how sharp and thoughtful Damon seems to be. I just get the impression that he's a really smart man.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

However, being smart can't predict car engine failures and such


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't be foolish!

Haven't you ever heard of the tales of Damon "The Soothsayer" Hill?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

No I haven't 

Did he predict true outcomes already or what?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

He's predicted everything in recorded history.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Even the second world war and Gandhi's death.
I didn't really hear much from Damon after he retired in 99 or something. Wasn't he in a rockband or w/e ?

Also lol at your sig


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

I think he was racing lawnmowers or something.. Or tractors..

I'm not kidding either.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Well not that he'd need to do any work. A F1 world champion earned so fucking much, he'll never need to work again unless he can't handle money.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

He needed money, alright.... From Pizza Hut.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

I didn't get that spot 

Oh well advertisement contracts probably earn him some millions too.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

You didn't get it on TV or didn't get the messages and stuff in the commercial?

I'm pretty sure it only aired in England too. If it aired here in Canada, I think a lot of people who don't know anything about F1 would be scratching their heads.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 6, 2008)

you sure thats true jessica?



> 'Wait a moment, that Ferrari looks strong'. I'd put my money on Raikkonen."



i was hoping he would say something ABIT more indepth!!! looks dodge to me!!! 

oh btw, i got one of them raikkonen ferreri caps the other day!!!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

I didn't get the message of the commercial. Should have turned up the volume, probably.

Yeah, 10 years after Damon's big days, people wouldn't recognise him anymore


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, well it's just Murray Walker spouting silly lines like..

"And Hill's going for it.."

"And Hill finishes second! Again!"

"He's lost it! He's out of control!"

You know, racing stuff.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

I have no idea who murray walker is and I only ever heard german commentaries anyway


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Really???

Aww.. He was a commentator for BBC/ITV in the UK. We got the ITV feed here in Canada on one of our stations, so I got to hear him during the races.

He was always so enthusiastic and excited and ALWAYS made mistakes. Let me go find some for you. Even though he was wrong so many times (calling cars by the wrong names, etc) he was so much fun to listen to.

Okay here...




> "And this is the third placed car about to lap the second placed car..."





> "Unless I'm very much mistaken... and YES I AM very much mistaken!"





> "Do my eyes deceive me, or is Senna's Lotus sounding rough?"





> "Schumacher's appeal for ignoring the chequered flag is next Tuesday."





> "I don't make mistakes. I make prophecies which immediately turn out to be wrong"


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

We have such a guy like that in Austria. He's famous for what he says... even when there are mistakes (he's old as well)

But he just BELONGS to formula 1 for austrian watchers


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 6, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Really???
> 
> Aww.. He was a commentator for BBC/ITV in the UK. We got the ITV feed here in Canada on one of our stations, so I got to hear him during the races.
> 
> ...



your get that horrible ITV feed too?! poor you 
ITV are horrible!! their love affair with HAHAHAHAHAHAmilton is embaressing!!! if he dont win, we dont get to see the pressconference!! ie. for hungery, no press conference, we saw an interview with hamilton who finsihed 5th!!! in what sport do you interview the guy who came 5th!!! and if its not LEWSER HAHAHAmilton, we see intervies with daddy hamilton!!! thank god BBC have the rights next eyar!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

I love old people who commentate. 

I watch SPEED coverage, which is American, and they have David Hobbs (who is probably in his 70's) as one of the commentators. He doesn't make many mistakes, but he's very funny!

He always makes jokes, calls drivers silly names (Fred Alonso, Seabass Bourdais, Phillip Massa, Kazoo Nakajima), and makes weird noises at REALLY random times when it's quiet. Like.. Car noises. It's very weird, but I can't help but laugh.



> your get that horrible ITV feed too?! poor you


I stopped watching ITV coverage on TSN when I found out about SPEED. 

That was around the time James Allen started. Oh my god, I hate that man. He's so loud and... and... just.. gay for Lewis Hamilton. Each race is just like another opportunity for him to profess his love for Lewis. It's really unnerving and scary. :|


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Car... noises? 

Seems like F1 commentators can't be normal people.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 6, 2008)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr james 'wank over hamilton' allen!!!

i swear he orgasms everytime lewis cross the chequered flag first!!!
when lewis ditched it in china last year!!! i loved his reaction!!!! ironically as hamilton got out of the car, kimi drove past him.................without ditching it


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Car... noises?
> 
> Seems like F1 commentators can't be normal people.



Well to be fair, the other two kind of balance him out. We also have Bob Varsha who is REALLY good and has a wonderful commentating voice, like he was born to do it. He's a really good speaker.

And the other is Steve Matchett. He used to be a mechanic for Benetton, and he talks about that a lot, being on the winning team and all that stuff. He provides A LOT of insight too, and it makes me feel smarter. 



> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr james 'wank over hamilton' allen!!!
> 
> i swear he orgasms everytime lewis cross the chequered flag first!!!
> when lewis ditched it in china last year!!! i loved his reaction!!!! ironically as hamilton got out of the car, kimi drove past him.................without ditching


Do you remember how he reacted when Hamilton passed Barrichello last year in Brazil for like... 14th or 15th or something?

_"THIS IS UNHEARD OF! THIS IS MAJESTIC!!"_


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

So that mechanic guy probably talks about car setups and more technic aspects of the race. I guess that allows people to understand it better. If they listen


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, Steve Matchett is fun to listen to. He talks a lot during the races about aerodynamics, how each part of the car works, and so on. It's like... An educational version of Formula One when you watch it with him. I'm always up for learning stuff, so I like it. It helps me understand the techno-babble a lot better, something that was COMPLETELY over my head when I had Murray Walker. 

I really like all three of them, they're a great team.

Actually, there's four if you count Peter Windsor.. A lot of people don't like him, but I think he's really good at interviewing and things like that and he really seems to love being at each race so he's not that bad.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Oh, Steve Matchett is fun to listen to. He talks a lot during the races about aerodynamics, how each part of the car works, and so on. It's like... An educational version of Formula One when you watch it with him. I'm always up for learning stuff, so I like it. It helps me understand the techno-babble a lot better, something that was COMPLETELY over my head when I had Murray Walker.



I like understanding that better as well. I was quite delighted when the game "Grand Prix 4" had a whole bunch of technical videos made by the arrows team that explained aspects of the car so you could set it up better.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh really? That sounds pretty neat. I never played the Grand Prix games, but I wish I had.

I really liked the REALLY old Formula One games. Like, I mean the ones on the first Playstation. They were.. Quirky and fun.

I have that one on the Playstation 3, but it doesn't really have any charisma. It feels so clean and sterile. :\


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah all the newer games kinda lack the "feel" to me. 

I mainly played Formula 1 championship racing which was basically the best F1 game ever. It got me into the whole thing. Afterwards I spent ages with GP3 and 4 which were awesome due to their modding capabilities.

You can't update seasons on a console. You CAN on the pc


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Formula 1 Championship Racing? Which one was that? I think I remember two or three that had that name.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

No wait the name was wrong 

Formula 1 Racing Simulation. By ubisoft. Only the first game had a license though, the one of '96. The others had random teams/names due to lack of license.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, those ones.

I liked the ones by...... Had to wiki this.. Psygnosis. The early ones on the Playstation where the cars were all blocky and pointy and stuff. Those were fun.

They had Murray Walker too!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 6, 2008)

i justw anted to post this.........


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Is that from this year or last year? The car has the yellow stripe which means it is the second car, so... Umm.. Kovalainen?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 6, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> i justw anted to post this.........



Funny rear tire 
I still remember Mika Hakkinen crying behind a fence.
It was awesome.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

I felt really bad for him when he did that, actually.

Like when Michael Schumacher cried too. In the press conference that time when he was told that he passed one of Ayrton Senna's records.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 6, 2008)

I am always asleep when races happen.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not, I just have to make sure I go to bed at a reasonable time since they start at 9:00 AM here.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 6, 2008)

Im also tired when the races start, but thats due to partying the night before 
Sometimes I fall asleep during F1


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Im also tired when the races start, but thats due to partying the night before
> Sometimes I fall asleep during F1



Sacrilegious.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 6, 2008)

THEY START AT 1PM HERE!!!

thank you F1 for centering your races for us folk in europe! xD


----------



## Sarun (Aug 6, 2008)

So far, we don't have any debacles of last year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice activity!

Seems we have more F1 lovers here form before I was banned 

EDIT: Yes the ITV coverage is awful, and planetF1 is pissing me off now as well, even when he has noting relevant/interesting to say, they fabricate a reason to put Hamiltons mug up as the main story.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

aww i'm always late!
anyone supporting lewis hamilton here?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

Only Sam as far as I know, and Maximillion.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

anyone for a kimi raikkonen?
wow i spelt his name right!


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

Me and plenty others are Räikkönen fans, we and Alonso fans are the biggest F1 population group here I'd say, but most of us have a spechul driver thats retired or dead lol


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah since I stopped being a fan years ago and all the drivers I liked retired by now

Lol dead, like who 
Senna? ;_;


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

aww 
i don't like raikkonen that much but he has nice eyes pek
who was that wanker who won the last race, srsly? 
isn't he normally like last or something lol?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

Heikki? Yeah, pretty much a supporting driver, will prolly never amount to anything 

Dead like Senna and Villeneuve Snr.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

aww don't remind yourself of them deaths!
i still cry that jose mourinho left chelsea off topic
that driver is shiiiiiiiiiiiit!
and he had some wank accent!
MASSA was about to win aswell but his engine fucked up!
i was soooo amazed!
and 'twas even more disappointing that lewis came 6th.......


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

Lewis Hamiltoss 

As an Arsenal fan, I too was sad Jose left, I thought he brought a lil personality to the usually stale managerial realm


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah he did, even ferguson was sad he left... 
aww poor lewiiiiiie!
but he is becoming quite arrogant i have realised...


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

Arrogance is permissible, Schumacher was arrogant, although his attitude pissed me off, he had every right to be so, multiple world champion and all, also Alonso has the right to be arrogant, and Kimi (although he really isnt). But someone like Hamilton, who has just shown up in F1, and has done squat any other good driver could have should stfu.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

schuhmacher was good
he won everything!
and alonso...pek
he really shouldn't have moved from mercedes for some reason


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

If Alonso was at McLaren right now, he'd be nowhere. They would have tuned down his engine's, given him experimental parts to test for lewis's car, etc. 

His only purpose in that team would have been to validate Hamiltoss's talent, and I'm sure he knew that.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

No... If Alonso stayed at McLaren, the world would have ended sometime this year. x_x

I like healthy rivalries, but what he had with Hamilton was like.. Anything but healthy!


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

'twas pure rivallry man
like ferguson vs. mourinho off topic again


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

There is a difference between a fair rivalry and Alonso getting shafted in favour of Hamiltoss.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> 'twas pure rivallry man
> like ferguson vs. mourinho off topic again



No it wasn't. I don't like Alonso (I think he's extremely arrogant), but he had every right to be upset with McLaren. They treated him like garbage.

You don't go into a season giving a rookie the same treatment as a two time world champion!

And then the rookie being treated better as the season goes by. That's REALLY stupid!


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

alonso was fine!
he's a good driver until now
but yeah you are right on the thingy when mclaren were treating him like something they just stepped on.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

That is why I like Ferrari..

Since they got rid of the evil leprechaun (you know who I mean...) the team just seems much friendlier and more accepting of their own mistakes. I actually enjoy reading their post race comments now. 

I am probably going to spell this name horribly but Stefano Dominecalli is like the best thing that could have happened to them.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

haha evil leprechaun!
wow, you're in canada aren't you?
how did you find out about F1?
'tis popular in london see


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

Jean Todt.

Miss Tatsubon, if you believe that Alonso is not an extremely fast race driver you need to watch more, he beat Shumacher and Kimi in a piece of horseradish Renault.

Canada = Villeneuve land pek 

/gtg playing Grand Prix 4 

<3


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw my brother watching it one day when we were visiting our grandparents and I was just really curious. David Coulthard won that race.... I was young and ignorant, I thought he was the greatest there was. 

But then I found Michael Schumacher!


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Jean Todt.
> 
> Miss Tatsubon, if you believe that Alonso is not an extremely fast race driver you need to watch more, he beat Shumacher and Kimi in a piece of horseradish Renault.
> 
> ...


 
was that recently? 
my grandma watches formula 1!
'tis cool right?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Jean Todt.
> 
> Miss Tatsubon, if you believe that Alonso is not an extremely fast race driver you need to watch more, he beat Shumacher and Kimi in a piece of horseradish Renault.



Yup, I agree. As much as I don't like Alonso he is REALLY fast! I love Kimi so much more (he's my favourite), but he needs to have one of his really blinding races if he wants to beat Alonso on a good day (when he's in a good car).

And speaking of Kimi, he needs to get out of his qualifying slump....


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

zoooooooom!
sorry i just had to do that


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

TatsuBonGirl, how old are you and how long have you been watching Formula One?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> TatsuBonGirl, how old are you and how long have you been watching Formula One?



Her profile says 13. Yeah, some people enter their age


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

correct
and i've been watching it for a year and a half
so i'm kinda new lol
but 'tis addictive!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Okay, that's why she seems to overlook some things. I think she does what I did at that age with Formula One and just go by what I see on the TV. I think when I was that old, the race order of any random race pretty much determined who I thought was the best and the fastest. 

That makes me think of poor Fisichella wasting his talent in that Force India..... Poor guy! He's not a championship winner, but geez.. He deserves better unless he's going to retire this year.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

wha...?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, I didn't mean anything bad by that.. But at your age, your brain probably won't get the "full" picture. I'm not making fun of your intelligence or anything, it's just a development thing. Don't worry. 

When you watch for a few years and grow up watching it (11 years for me, that's a little more than half my life), you eventually understand the sport A LOT more and you are able to analyze all sorts of things and just.. Well, you "get" it more.

You'll see..


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

I remember the first race I really watched was Silverstone 99.
Schumacher broke his leg.

I was his fan ever since


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I remember the first race I really watched was Silverstone 99.
> Schumacher broke his leg.
> 
> I was his fan ever since



I've liked him since 1997 so when I saw that race I was just.. Petrified.



TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> thanks.


I told you dear, it's not a bad thing. Use a happy face.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I've liked him since 1997 so when I saw that race I was just.. Petrified.



Well it was part of the reason why F1 got even safer after that, though. You hardly hear of any hard injuries anymore while people were still dying in the 90ies.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, safety has come a LONG way. Robert Kubica's crash in Montreal last year was really frightening, but it was a really great demonstration of how much safety has improved in Formula One.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 7, 2008)

'tis hard to smile in my case


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Yeah, safety has come a LONG way. Robert Kubica's crash in Montreal last year was really frightening, but it was a really great demonstration of how much safety has improved in Formula One.



Was that the one where he basically was buried under the track border tyres? Or was that someone else


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

That was someone else earlier this year, I forget who.

The Kubica one is where his car went in the air, rolled across the track, and had the front snapped off, exposing his feet.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh wow, I never even heard of that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

2 races ago Glock nearly killed himself lol


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

> Oh wow, I never even heard of that.



Yeah, it was really scary.

It's a piece of shit, when you look at it.

I think a lot of people were holding their breath when that happened.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Whenever such crashes happen, nobody gives a shit about the race anymore until they see the driver is okay. I wonder how long it takes for other drivers to hear about it, btw.

Imagine you're the teammate and someone tells you via radio "your teammate's car just burst into shreds"


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

The Villeneuve crash in a honda at monza I think, was intense 

EDIT: They usually know about it after a lap or two, either they see it, or the team radio's them.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Whenever such crashes happen, nobody gives a shit about the race anymore until they see the driver is okay. I wonder how long it takes for other drivers to hear about it, btw.
> 
> Imagine you're the teammate and someone tells you via radio "your teammate's car just burst into shreds"



Nick Heidfeld said that the team told him immediately what happened. He said he had trouble keeping his mind on the rest of the race.

I think he did very good then. His team-mate was just in a horrible crash and he finished in second behind James Allen's bed buddy.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

James Allen's bed buddy


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Someone explain the James Allen joke to me


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Despite his long run as ITV's lead commentator, Allen is unpopular with some viewers, and has been the subject of petitions calling for his removal. Satirical motoring website Sniff Petrol ran a campaign to have Allen removed from the commentary box, titled "Stop The Cock", even producing merchandise to support it.[2][3] A similar Facebook group had 1400 members as of June 2008.[4] It has been suggested on Sniff Petrol that 'the cock has been stopped', assuming when F1 moves to the BBC in 2009 that James Allen is left behind.



davidmncc



			
				James Allen as Hamilton passes a back-of-the-grid Honda in Brazil 2007 said:
			
		

> "It's majestic! IT'S UNHEARD OF!"


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

The stop the cock campaign is hilarious  
(Pictures above) 

And that was before he started having a sexual relationship with Hamilton


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh dear god 

I never really heard much about commentators outside my own country so I don't get such jokes


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I hope the BBC retains Brundle or maybe have Hill commentate next year? Hill and Brundle maybe xD


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol Martin Brundle

Wasn't he that guy who was in formula one for like 10 years but never won a race?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

He was with Jordan, Ligier and a crap load of other teams, yeah I think he never won.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Statistics say: Over 160 races but only 9 podium places, 0 wins.

Well I guess being successful doesn't qualify you for commentatory. He sure has experience.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

lol.....

this one


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

His commentary is good though, after a shaky start I can say he's doing himself proud. 

^Jessica


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

JENSEN BUTTUN WINS

That's some overreacting 
Although well, british driver wins. It's understandable


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 7, 2008)

i prefer this

this one

god sato


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> JENSEN BUTTUN WINS
> 
> That's some overreacting
> Although well, british driver wins. It's understandable



He's like that a lot.. And not just for race finishes. He does it for passes too.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 7, 2008)

Sato is Chuck Norris lvl


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know why this is being reported. It's probably pretty obvious to most people.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

They were sabotaged


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

I bet it was Peter Sauber. He's bitter and jealous.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Swiss people always are 

Oh yeah what happened to the whole espionage thing last year?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

McLaren was fined. A lot. And both teams formally agreed earlier this year to put the whole thing to rest.

You know... I like posting here. Instead of me being the one answering questions, I get to do the answering. I feel..... Powerful!!!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Well why would I google for stuff when I can just ask you :byakuya

Didn't they get their championship points revoked?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup, they were excluded from the constructors but not the drivers.

And thanks to them goofing up, they didn't even get that one.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 7, 2008)

last year was basicallys raikkonens revenge for giving him such a SHITE car in his last years there!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol. Well I bet they didn't expect the one with the lowest points to make the run in the end, out of those three.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Did anybody? 

I was rooting for Raikkonen the whole time, but even I didn't expect it. I was just hoping that Alonso would beat Hamilton, because he seemed like the lesser of the two evils..

But the good guy won in the end!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Well it just didn't feel right for a F1 newbie like Hamilton to win his first season.

I remember retired drivers and commentators saying that he should get some more experience and win the next or the one after (which isn't unlikely right now, anyway)


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think many people wanted him to win it.. Just the casual watchers who got into it because of him, and the obsessed fans like James Allen.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

It'd be an epic feat though. Written down in history.

Most champions of the recent years started off in teams that could hardly be considered top, but they made their way through.
Hamilton started in a good car right from the beginning. Maybe that's why.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Jacques Villeneuve came pretty close too.

I'm hoping Hamilton ends up like Villeneuve.. I want his father to go "lol let's start a team and base it around you, Lewis." And Lewis will go... "lol great idea dad, how can that go wrong!!'


Does wanting to see him fail REALLY badly make me a bad person.. ? :\


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Well he was second, somewhere between Damon and Michael, in 1996. He was in a top team but the secondary driver compared to Hill, so his chances were rather low.

Williams dominated 96 though, so there was hardly any competition.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think 1996 was Damon Hill's best.. Look at his replacement, Heinz Harald Frentzen. Villeneuve REALLY gave it to him!

And then two years after that Frentzen and Hill were together at Jordan and.. Frentzen gave it to Hill!!

It was so sad seeing him at the end of his career. :\


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 7, 2008)

hahahahamilton wnet straight into the best car

heck alonso started at minardi!!!!

hahahahahahamilton is just a pampered PR machine............


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

I think I remember him complaining about the new tyres. Slicks were removed in 98 and ever since then a few "oldschool drivers" felt it wasn't the same anymore.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think I remember him complaining about the new tyres. Slicks were removed in 98 and ever since then a few "oldschool drivers" felt it wasn't the same anymore.



Well I hope they stick around for next year then. 

Barrichello, Fisichella, and Trulli will be the only ones left, won't they? Slicks started in 1998, didin't they?

I guess Trulli should not count too much since he started in 1997 (didn't he?) and only had one year on them.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah in 98. Goodyear disappeared back then, too. Then it was only Bridgestone until Michelin joined the game in 2000 or something.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

I hope we have two tire suppliers again sometime soon. It makes things much more interesting.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, in a way. It just gives teams disadvantages and advantages sometimes. And one team is usually THE team in cooperation with the supplier, and those teams get a bonus.

Like, Ferrari and Mclaren during the early decade.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

But it's really neat, because both tires behaved differently. Didn't the Michelins have to warm up a lot before becoming REALLY good? 

I remember Bridgestones being good for the first little bit because they were consistently fast, but Michelins were slow from the start. After like the first 20 or 30 laps though, it always seemed like the tables turned and Michelins were better.

I miss that. You don't get that sort of thing now. All we have now is soft and hard compounds, which I don't fully understand. All I know is that the soft ones don't last as long and are supposedly better for fast laps?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

It was mainly a difference in rain races. Whenever there was rain, michelin was pretty much fucked. And in hot tracks like malaysia and such, michelin had the advantage.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Because it was warmer from the beginning and they did not need to be warmed up throughout the race?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah. And in rain races, they didn't warm up much to begin with.

It evened out / reversed later on I think, after a few years. Then michelin disappeared.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

I remember at Indianapolis (sp?), the Michelin tires were all falling apart. That was scary. So we got six Bridgestone cars racing each other...... That was a horrible "race."


Also I hate tires! They are like the one thing I can never really get my head around in this goofy sport.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 7, 2008)

oh yh, wehn MS tried to do a 'dead heat' finish!!! to amke the race even more of a farce!!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

I kinda dislike the whole new tire regulations they made. 

A few years ago you could just choose between various kinds and adjust your strategy. Now the teams are really restricted in what they use.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

I hate the new engine/gearbox rules. They must really hurt team strategies. :\


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah why the hell do engines have to last more than a weekend? Just because it "reduces" the costs for smaller teams or something? Hardly makes sense.

And engine failures still happen anyway


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

And then they get grid penalties for something they could not help.

It's stupid.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 7, 2008)

I am the only major poster in this thread who haven't watched one complete F1 live race yet.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

And why is that the case?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

You haven't watched a full race before..... ?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 7, 2008)

LoL
Then you arent a true fan sarun.......


----------



## Sarun (Aug 7, 2008)

I am always asleep to watch the race on Sunday.

Weekdays I wake at least well past the race time or if I wake up early, it will be to go somewhere important.


I guess I am not a very much into it.
Besides, I have to watch online streams as none of my channels broadcast F1.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

In what timezone do you live? There must be SOME races that are shown at a time when you're awake.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmmmmm....



> LoL
> Then you arent a true fan sarun.......



I agree with that now.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

I need to play a recent formula 1 game again or something. Back in the days I knew the layout and aspects of every single formula 1 track - since I drove them in games that had GPS data of the tracks and thus were accurate. I knew every single curve from the ego perspective.

But so many new tracks are out of my knowledge


----------



## Sarun (Aug 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> In what timezone do you live? There must be SOME races that are shown at a time when you're awake.


GMT - 4 now.


I could watch those races if I wake up at the time I usually do when I have school.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

But what about races like indianapolis and interlagos? They're near your timezone


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 8, 2008)

Play Grand Prix 4, its still the best GP game to date 

*Plus community update packs means its not out of date*


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

Lol I played gp3 and gp4 excessively. Maybe I should try installing and downloading an update again. 

To date I still haven't seen a game that reaches F1 Racing Sim's level of realism. You could literally feel every percent of grip your tyres lost throughout the race.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 8, 2008)

The best driving simulation game everrr is gran tourismo......
Its not f1 but who cares.
Im waiting for my playseat to arrive


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I kinda dislike the whole new tire regulations they made.
> 
> A few years ago you could just choose between various kinds and adjust your strategy. Now the teams are really restricted in what they use.


I am so with you, I take it a step further though, the new qualifying, engines/gearboxes, and all the crap they introduced to make the sport cheaper/a better spectacle has made it progressively worse, bring back 12 lap 1 hour qualy with slicks, no stupid fuel rule, no engine rules crap and let the effing faster car/driver combo be on pole/win. 

To hell with this, F1 late nineties was the best.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

I think it was something like "they got too fast". The rilled tyres and such shit were to slow the cars down. They made up for that over the years with crazy aerodynamic advancements, so they put in more and more regulations.

Imagine if you took current cars and put some slicks on them on a sunny day race. They'd drive quite a lot faster.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I am so with you, I take it a step further though, the new qualifying, engines/gearboxes, and all the crap they introduced to make the sport cheaper/a better spectacle has made it progressively worse, bring back 12 lap 1 hour qualy with slicks, no stupi fuel rule, no engine rules crap and let the effing faster car/driver combo be on pole/win.
> 
> To hell with this, F1 late nineties was the best.



LoL Tachi, I dont agree with you.
Qualifying and gearbox stuff made it more spectacle.
If you see the qualifying the grid is closer together.
And with the races they dont lap eachother as often anymore.
We dont only have ferrari and mclaren chasing eachother for points but bmw is verry close. And we got the new rules to thank.
The rules for next year are even better , clean bodyworks, no more silly spoilers on the bodywork etc.
Its gonna be amazing 
I like the rules.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 8, 2008)

I remember it being a safety issue back then, well at this point in time, I for one think F1's rules are far too gimmicky.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

Wait, they're gonna remove the whole core body aerodynamics? That's gonna slow down the cars again, but I guess I'm okay with that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 8, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> LoL Tachi, I dont agree with you.
> Qualifying and gearbox stuff made it more spectacle.
> If you see the qualifying the grid is closer together.
> And with the races they dont lap eachother as often anymore.
> ...


Hey J_E_S 

Back then we had multiple people chasing down victories too 
Hill nearly won in a Arrows, Jordan won a race and was challenging. Williams, McLaren and Ferrari were at each others necks. The rules just imploded after the Ferrari domination of the early millennium


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I remember it being a safety issue back then, well at this point in time, I for one think F1's rules are far too gimmicky.


Gimmicky ?
F1 needs rules, they need to be strict.
Otherwise we would now have huge turbo engines and bottomplates that variate in hights etc etc.
It are safety issue's the cars need to slow down for the drivers sake.
Those rules dont lead to F1 being boring.
When you say this year is boring you are crazy !!!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

There were always years with only 2 top teams or 3 or several others getting close to the top teams, it just switches all the time since not all teams develop at the same pace.

That hardly has much to do with the rulesets, I think.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> There were always years with only 2 top teams or 3 or several others getting close to the top teams, it just switches all the time since not all teams develop at the same pace.
> 
> That hardly has much to do with the rulesets, I think.



Well the rules for gearchange and engine change are good for the little teams. They dont have to switch engines every race, so it safes them money they can now put in other things.
But what I do see the last 2years is a strong progression in the middle field.
F1 is more competative then it was before.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 8, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Gimmicky ?
> F1 needs rules, they need to be strict.
> Otherwise we would now have huge turbo engines and bottomplates that variate in hights etc etc.
> It are safety issue's the cars need to slow down for the drivers sake.
> ...


Must use all tire compounds per race, top ten fuel retention, engine rules, gearbox rules, those are gimmicks dear sir!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Well the rules for gearchange and engine change are good for the little teams. They dont have to switch engines every race, so it safes them money they can now put in other things.
> But what I do see the last 2years is a strong progression in the middle field.
> F1 is more competative then it was before.



But they need to spend money for developing engines that last longer 

Or do I get that wrong? Do they just have to "tone engines down" to make them live longer?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Must use all tire compounds per race, top ten fuel retention, engine rules, gearbox rules, those are gimmicks dear sir!



all tire compounds > they only have to use the hard and soft tires. No gimmick but better for the competition. And verry nice to see different tactics with the teams.
fuel retention > who wants to have the pole can still train light, but the ones who train extremely light will have the disadvantage in the race.

So all in all no gimmick xD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> But they need to spend money for developing engines that last longer
> 
> Or do I get that wrong? Do they just have to "tone engines down" to make them live longer?



Yeah they tone them down.
They dont get to those extreme high rpms anymore. They can still get there but it wears out the engine sooner.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, that makes more sense then. Thanks.

Does anyone know if the "technical knockout" amount per race has gone down in average since the rules were implemented?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 8, 2008)

If those rules didn't exist, cars would qualy on low fuel, soft tires, and race whatever strategy they want. 

Factoring in rain, it also brings "luck" to the table. 

Optimal strategy compromised > gimmick.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> If those rules didn't exist, cars would qualy on low fuel, soft tires, and race whatever strategy they want.
> 
> Factoring in rain, it also brings "luck" to the table.
> 
> Optimal strategy compromised > gimmick.



LoL yeah  if you like flying bullets on the track


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 8, 2008)

We agree to disagree  

Anyway goodnight guys :3


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2008)

Quite some different opinions on the regulations here 
Good night tachi ~


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> We agree to disagree
> 
> Anyway goodnight guys :3



LoL thats a good thing Tachi <3
xD
Nighty night


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well, that makes more sense then. Thanks.
> 
> Does anyone know if the "technical knockout" amount per race has gone down in average since the rules were implemented?


I thought I answered this last night lol, must have been server errors. 
The 107% rule is no abolished yes xD


----------



## Sarun (Aug 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> But what about races like indianapolis and interlagos? They're near your timezone


I am not a long time fan to speak of.
I got only interested in F1 about the end of the last season after Interlagos last year.
We don't have US Grand Prix anymore and during Canadian Grand Prix, I was outside my house visiting somebody.

Hopefully, I'll be free to watch Brasilian Grand Prix.

Maybe it's cuz of my newity (a word I just invented, I guess) to F1 is the reason I don't wake up early enough to watch it.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd bet that's why too.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 10, 2008)

I set my alarm for f1


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 10, 2008)

My bodyclock is set to F1 times 

Also the last U.S GP was a sham, but with the same tires this time, it should work.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 10, 2008)

Mine usually is too.  .... Usually. 


The wise man speaks!


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Mine usually is too.  .... Usually.
> 
> 
> The wise man speaks!



im totally with coulthard here


----------



## Jessica (Aug 10, 2008)

Whenever he opens his mouth, it's like nothing but words of wisdom comes out.

He should be in the FIA. x_x


----------



## Sarun (Aug 10, 2008)

Is Ecclestone still head of marketing or something of F1?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 10, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Is Ecclestone still head of marketing or something of F1?



First sentence:


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2008)

If people want to not refuel, they can design a bigger tank and run it themselves 

Tire rules would make it not work tho // must use each compound in race.

Death to this idea, there are enough idiotic rules


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 11, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Whenever he opens his mouth, it's like nothing but words of wisdom comes out.
> 
> He should be in the FIA. x_x



Words of wisdom ?
LoL
I actually laughed a bit at this. No refueling to make races more exciting ?
So what to do with the qualifying ?
And we already know that bridgestone can make a compound that could easily endure a entire race.
Im not in favour of banning refuelling........


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2008)

Refueling - or better, the time you spend on track each turn and how often you have to go to the pit stop in exchange for less car weight - is a major strategic factor and I can't imagine F1 without it


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Refueling - or better, the time you spend on track each turn and how often you have to go to the pit stop in exchange for less car weight - is a major strategic factor and I can't imagine F1 without it



Yes it makes races more exciting !!


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2008)

Indeed DC has a silly idea here.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 11, 2008)

HOW about................get rid of gay tracks such as hungary & MONACO where overtaking is downright impossible?! and bring back EPIC tracks like suzuka >_>


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2008)

Suzuka didn't have THAT many chances for overtaking either. If you want overtaking, use the older straight long tracks like Monza and Hockenheim. And well, Interlagos


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 11, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> HOW about................get rid of gay tracks such as hungary & MONACO where overtaking is downright impossible?! and bring back EPIC tracks like suzuka >_>



And get hypermodern circuits wich are all done by Hermann Tilke ?
Nostalgic circuits like Monaco arent allowed to go off the calendar


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 11, 2008)

oh i forgot about the epic afterburner through the german forest! 

atleast suzuka had more then one racing line!! monaco is just horrible!!! the gimmick wears off after afew years, then you realise, if it dont rain..................the race might aswell end after lap1!!!
heck i dont mind the modern tracks, we need more tracks like istanbul!!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 11, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> oh i forgot about the epic afterburner through the german forest!
> 
> atleast suzuka had more then one racing line!! monaco is just horrible!!! the gimmick wears off after afew years, then you realise, if it dont rain..................the race might aswell end after lap1!!!
> heck i dont mind the modern tracks, we need more tracks like istanbul!!!!



Well when you say that Monaco needs to go......
That makes me cry a little bit on the inside.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't think they are gonna let go Monaco any time soon unless there is a massive loss in fielding races over there in a span of 2-3 years.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 11, 2008)

as pretty as monaco is......................its not a racing track!!!
what is the point in having a track where you cant overtake?! 

if only every track was like spa................


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

monaco is my fav track though  no matter how a bitch it is to drive in


----------



## Sarun (Aug 11, 2008)

cesc, you get people in the F1 governing body who would sorely miss it if they let it out and will face much opposition from many traditionalists.


----------



## wsc (Aug 11, 2008)

can't wait for singapore GP to come, let's see if it's a street circuit that allows passing


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2008)

Aren't like a third of the drivers living in Monaco?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 12, 2008)

Bring back the old forested Hockenheim ;_; 

Yeah most of the drivers like in Monaco for tax reasons.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 12, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Bring back the old forested Hockenheim ;_;
> 
> Yeah most of the drivers like in Monaco for tax reasons.



Drive on the old nurburgring (nordschleiffe)


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Drive on the old nurburgring (nordschleiffe)



Lol do you want them to die or something


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 12, 2008)

i dont care if monaco is 'nice and shiny', live there if you want...............but its unsuitable for a GP....................


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

It's, regardless of racing, a big event. With many viewers. People hardly care if Istanbul or whatever is a better track, it's just not the same feeling and flair.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah I think monaco it all about the flair and glamour of things when it's there, it's unique.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

And that's why "technical" tracks have been coming and going all throughout the past but Monaco has stayed for decades. When did they start driving there?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

the monaco gp was first held in 1929 according to wiki o-o


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol holy shit. Which basically proves what I said. Taking away the tracks with flair would only damage the F1 scene as a whole. You can find "normal" tracks everywhere. The Austrian one has been coming and going several times already, for example. It just doesn't have enough character compared to that.

I still hate that they changed Hockenheim from a highspeed to a rather normal track.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah Hockenheim used to a be a beast of a track and quite unique.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

Well in a sense it was similar to Monza, but I still remember the track layout and every single curve from the original layout. Playing them in games sure helps remembering tracks


----------



## wsc (Aug 12, 2008)

the old hockenheim also recorded the highest top speed ever no?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

I think it was Monza with 360 km/h in 2006. That's what the internet tells me anyway.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well in a sense it was similar to Monza, but I still remember the track layout and every single curve from the original layout. Playing them in games sure helps remembering tracks


After Spa, my fav track to race


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol Spa was fucking hard. Always. I remember always fucking my bottom plate up in the second curve because I tend to lower the ground distance for better grip


----------



## Sarun (Aug 12, 2008)

where could i download good F1 games?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

Whereever you download other games.
It's not like the awesome ones are free.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

On the PC? None. RECENT Licensed formula 1 games are like... nonexistant? I can't remember any.

I think those two games from 2002, gp4 and that other one whose name I forgot, are still awesome and get updates for current seasons. I guess.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

really? you have to go all the way back to the gp stuff, damn lol that sucks!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, licensed F1 games kinda only are released for consoles, every year. But they don't get mods and updates :>


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

ah I suppose, console market is pretty big lol .______.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 12, 2008)

twas down regent street today, they gonna open a ferrari store in auturm!!! 

thats so cool!!! now i dont have to use the import site!!! bout time london got one of their official stores!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

These "pretty sparks" are parts of my car melting away on the asphalt, disqualifying me in the end 

Grand Prix 4 should cost like 10 euro or less nowadays. Go buy.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2008)

ouch, savage disqualification D:

and yeah, if it's been that long since a decent one came out I bet you can pick it up super cheap.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow I dunno about you Zaru, but I just realised I know how to setup F1 cars for around 90% of the tracks these days lol.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol I used to be able to a few years ago. Although it mostly was about front/back spoilers anyway. The rest is just minor in comparison.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 12, 2008)

The minor changes is what makes F1 

Damn, I cant wait for the next GP. 
The mid season break usually throws everything out of whack again xD


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2008)

It seems to have quite decent ratings. Didn't know racing manga/anime existed


----------



## birabudo (Aug 17, 2008)

At the moment I think the best to play an f1 game is to get rfactor a racing sim for pc and 
download one of the f1 mods there is actually a 08 season mod called rft 08 and then you have the 07 mods such as mmg 07 and fsone 07 which are both great also the online play is spectacular, Also this game is 
a true simulation game for example you can set the tire pressure 
for each individual tire


----------



## Jessica (Aug 20, 2008)

God, I hate the three week summer break. Thank god it's almost over..

New tracks are always fun. I'm really looking forward to Valencia.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2008)

I didn't even know there was a new track again 

I need to play some newer f1 games to memorize.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 20, 2008)

valencia looks awesome!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I didn't even know there was a new track again
> 
> I need to play some newer f1 games to memorize.



Well there's two this year, remember? Valencia and Singapore. I'm looking forward to the latter MUCH more though. A night race in the city sounds so exciting.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2008)

Night race = No timezone issue for europeans = awesome

Anyone here watching le mans sometimes?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Night race = No timezone issue for europeans = awesome
> 
> Anyone here watching le mans sometimes?



Audiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii <333333333333333


----------



## Jessica (Aug 21, 2008)

Valencia goodness


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 21, 2008)

19hours till first free practise !


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2008)

I think I haven't watched free practice since 2000


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think I haven't watched free practice since 2000



I never watch it either, fridays are busy days here.
Alcohol alcohol and alcohol or something.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2008)

And in europe, friday practice is usually during work/school hours anyway


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2008)

I always forget that they even air practice on TV. :\


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2008)

That's because it's boring. Some teams send their test drivers on the track anyway, lol.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2008)

I think the last time I watched practice was when they were racing in China for the first time.

I think that's when practice can be interesting or exciting, when it's a new track. You get to try to learn the layout at the same time as the boys driving the cars.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2008)

I tend to wait for the 3D race they do in the wait for actual event. Like, they show someone driving the track in a game that has accurate GPS data. Ego view of the track.

I have to admit the only track I ever visited myself was in Austria :/


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2008)

What? 3D race??


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2008)

Doesn't your tv station do that? The one here always had a 3D simulation of the track before the actual race started. I mean, just one lap. Like a game.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Doesn't your tv station do that? The one here always had a 3D simulation of the track before the actual race started. I mean, just one lap. Like a game.



They also do  that here, but mostly they have a driver do 1lap. On board camera........


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2008)

They didn't do that a few years ago at least, lol. Whatever works. As long as you see the track layout from the ego perspective.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 22, 2008)

They also did it with scooters once, yarno trulli and barichello explaining the corners of a track, that was funny


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2008)

We don't get a 3D lap, no. We get an actual onboard lap with whatever driver gets on pole.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2008)

They must have introduced that after I stopped watching formula 1 races for the most part


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2008)

Whaaaat? Stopped watching???

Get out.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2008)

I have the most posts here despite not having seen a FULL race in 3 years


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2008)

THREE YEARS?

I've only missed like four or five races in the past two years. Once or twice because I would've slept in, and the others I would have missed due to other things being planned.

I hate missing races... They brighten up my gloomy Sundays.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2008)

Okay maybe two years. Whenever schumacher stopped driving


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks fun!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 23, 2008)

massa on pole, lewser 2nd...................kimi in 4th...........well better then his crap recent qualifying form!


----------



## Kobe (Aug 24, 2008)

Fuck Nakajima !!! Because of him Alonso is off now ... There is no point to watch this race now


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I have the most posts here despite not having seen a FULL race in 3 years


Profit! lol 

By the way here is the stream, been watching for 20 laps sorry forgot.

My pics can be found plenty in the member picture thread.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

Commercials 

For a city track, valencia seems kinda wide and open.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

ITV commercials, and now you get to hear James Allen lol


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

Lol at the blatant british accent


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

Commercial over, and its go go.

Its not Allen's accent you need to worry about


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

Crappy Walkman phone add (._.)


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm used to watching it without any commercials, ever


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 24, 2008)

What a boring race so far. Massa will most likely win, if his motor doesn't make any problem again.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

If I was at home there would be no commercials 


Well better Massa then Hamingturd.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

I didn't know you watched Formula 1, Las 

Deja vu


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

Never expected Kubica to have a decent race again this season.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL Sutil.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 24, 2008)

lol Ferrari


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

That was Raikonnen? Oh god


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, Thats it for Raikonnen.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

And hamilton is safely gaining points if that keeps up. His gap to the 2nd and 3rd is becoming wider.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

Still three laps left, lets put a curse on Hamilturd


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

A tear flowed. 

I need a cigarette now.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

You're talking as if you just had sex 

Congrats Massa.


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2008)

MASSA drove a great race nothing special about the race itself though


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You're talking as if you just had sex
> 
> Congrats Massa.


It makes watching the GP more enjoyable with a girl under my desk


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> It makes watching the GP more enjoyable with a girl under my desk



But she won't see the race then, you meanie


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 24, 2008)

Hamilton gets booed by the spanish crowd at the award ceremony. 

At least we had something to laugh at in the last phase of the GP.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

Wait, since that's the GP of europe now, what's nürburgring?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2008)

Well thats her problem not mine 

I loled, I'll lol if Hamilton takes a vacation to Spain oneday.

Oh the headlines. "10 year old Alonso fan, throws Hamilton with tire".


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 24, 2008)

1. i hate massa
2. he only drives well in sunny races with no pressure
3. hope lewis beats him
4. ferrari seem to have an IQ of a potato
5. they should beg ross brawn to return
6. bring out massa slap bang in front of kimi? who fucking idea was that?
7. ferrari and their spastic lights system.....................GREAT idea thatw as >_>
8. i swear to god...........IF ferrari put massa as the #1 >_>
9. SPA!!! KIMI RAPE FO SURE!!!!


----------



## wsc (Aug 24, 2008)

kimi ;_; i dont want his season to be over


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

They sill have like half a dozen races to catch up. Don't worry about that


----------



## Jessica (Aug 25, 2008)

Valencia was a really nice looking place, wasn't it? Kimi's race was.... Upsetting. 

But his best race is next. I just know he's going to do great there!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2008)

When I saw kimi's engine blow, I was like "oh my, jessica will be sad over that "


----------



## Jessica (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, I was sad since qualifying because I knew that it was going to be more of the same. :\

He's looking _*really*_ off this year, isn't he?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to see that the mclarens werent so fast as Massa.
Ferrari's pitstops and moments of pitstops are troubling during all of this season.
Maybe they lost their coolness...........


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2008)

Just 6 points ahead for Hamilton... he needs to stay really consistent to win.

With the ferrari banging engines every other race though, that's not hard


----------



## Jessica (Aug 25, 2008)

Forget Massa being six points down.


Kimi is thirteen down. I know it's not a horrible margin, but still..


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Just 6 points ahead for Hamilton... he needs to stay really consistent to win.
> 
> With the ferrari banging engines every other race though, that's not hard



I thought that Hamiltons percentage of finishing races wasnt as high as Massa's. So more bad luck for Hamilton please


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2008)

Being the furthest away didn't stop him winning the last championship, though


----------



## Jessica (Aug 25, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> So more bad luck for Hamilton please



OH GOD YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 25, 2008)

pshhhhhhh kimi was 16 pints down with 2 to go alst year >_>

im sure when the pressure gets on massa, he will start spazzing out like he did in the UKGP
his good when he starts pole (or second) on a sunny track with no interruptions, but as soon as things on wrong.............he spazzes out

i got so much hate for this man!!! all ebcuase i remember him apologising to MS for winning a race!!! thats why kimi and massa are differant, to massa, MS is a mentor, to Kimi, MS was a rival ><


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 25, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> pshhhhhhh kimi was 16 pints down with 2 to go alst year >_>
> 
> im sure when the pressure gets on massa, he will start spazzing out like he did in the UKGP
> his good when he starts pole (or second) on a sunny track with no interruptions, but as soon as things on wrong.............he spazzes out
> ...



Ohhhhh please !!
You really think Kimi was a rival to Schumi ?? I lolled a bit.
Massa is gonna be world champion this season.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 25, 2008)

With six races to go....



Barrichello's championship hopes *are still alive!!!!*


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2008)

Go Rubens  !


----------



## Jessica (Aug 25, 2008)

He can do it!!

I should start a Rubens 2008 WDC campaign.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope for Rubens he retires after this year.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 25, 2008)

Why? I think he's doing better than Button.

I don't want him to go, he's one of the most likeable drivers I think.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 25, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Why? I think he's doing better than Button.
> 
> I don't want him to go, he's one of the most likeable drivers I think.



That hes doing better than Button says more about the car than it does about Button imo.
But I think Rubens had his top F1 time a long time ago.
Let a rookie take over his spot .
Some crazy japanese guy


----------



## Jessica (Aug 25, 2008)

Aw, we don't need a crazy Japanese guy. We finally have a normal one now!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 25, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Aw, we don't need a crazy Japanese guy. We finally have a normal one now!!



CRAZY CRAZY CRAZY  XD


----------



## Jessica (Aug 25, 2008)

I really think that Kazuki Nakajima is a great representation for his country. He's actually pretty good so far!

It would be really fun to see Takuma Sato make those really crazy passes again though. :\


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 25, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Aw, we don't need a crazy Japanese guy. We finally have a normal one now!!


TAKUMA SATO IS JESUS LEVEL 

I like Nakajima, but he's too unspectacular (._.)


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

Really? He's doing okay against Rosberg, who everyone seems to think is one of the next big things (whenever he gets out of Williams).

Speaking of next big things.. I wonder how things will look in four or five years time?
Hamilton vs Rosberg vs Kubica vs Vettel? And maybe Alonso?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2008)

Alonso really needs a good car again 

Though imagine another three top team clusterfuck with 4 or 5 drivers having chances for championship


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 26, 2008)

What about massa ?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> What about massa ?



Massa can go away. I've never warmed up to him. :\

I don't like him, but I don't dislike him either. I think it's from when he started with Sauber. He was just hot-headed, baby-faced, error-prone guy who liked to drive on the grass more than the track.

He still has those traits, sometimes.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica likes the cool finnish guys more


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't like Massa. I don't know why, I just never have. He can be a formidable driver on the day, but his performance isn't as steady as the others.

I still believe Lewis is going to win it this year. Next year, who knows. If Alonso gets a good ride, he'll be a contender again. We could be looking at, possibly a three way fight next year. Ferrari, McLaren, BMW Sauber. I hope Honda start to get their act together. They really need to pull out all the stops next season.

EDIT: Oh, and I noticed someone speaking about F1 mods. I play the 2007 GP4 mod. It's A LOT better than any other mod out there at the moment, but I got it from some random FTP online a few months ago, and I'm not sure who made it or where to look for a 2008 update. I hate the other F1 mods and the EA Formula 1 game is poop compared to GP4.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

Yup, I've liked every Finnish driver I've ever watched. 

I also like Rosberg, Fisichella, Barrichello, Kubica, Button and.. a tiny bit.. Alonso. Before this year, I did not like him much at all but I think he's coming to terms with lots of things this year.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't even know what massa looks like
The other top drivers? Of course. But for some reason I never saw his face


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 26, 2008)

lol.

EDIT: Also, Fisichella is crap, and now he's going to rot in Force India, lol.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Yup, I've liked every Finnish driver I've ever watched.
> 
> I also like Rosberg, Fisichella, Barrichello, Kubica, Button and.. a tiny bit.. Alonso. Before this year, I did not like him much at all but I think he's coming to terms with lots of things this year.



Ahhh I dont like the Finnish drivers at all.
I like those hot headed guys, they are unpredictable on the track.
Those Finnish guys just drive one pace, nothing really fancy.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> lol.
> 
> EDIT: Also, Fisichella is crap, and now he's going to rot in Force India, lol.



I don't know, giancarlo kinda always was sympathic to me. I always was happy when he managed to get on the podium.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

Giancarlo? Fisichella? I was really happy when he finally won some races. He really deserved it. Trulli too.

I want to see Mark Webber win a race. He's one of my favourites too, I forgot to mention him. Much love for Mark!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2008)

Webber... I remember when he made 2 points in his first race. He sucked for the rest of the season


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 26, 2008)

Mark has had the worst luck of ANYONE in the F1 history. Poor guy.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope Bourdais gets fired


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 26, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I hope Bourdais gets fired



Haha, I hate how drivers think they can migrate from series to series. The only way you even deserve to be in an F1 car is by going through the proper ranks in all the GP series, etc. Champ Car and F1 are very different. F1 is more demanding by far.

Same thing with Montoya. Why the hell did he leave F1 for riding an over sized piece of junk around a circled stadium? Is he even good at that?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

Montoya made a dumb mistake. I guess he just got fed up with the way he was being treated? :\


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Montoya made a dumb mistake. I guess he just got fed up with the way he was being treated? :\



I never actually looked into it much. Was McLaren bad for him or something? Because back when it happened, I read something about him being upset at the fact that he couldn't win consecutive races, and was losing the chance to become a title contender or something.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Montoya made a dumb mistake. I guess he just got fed up with the way he was being treated? :\



Montoya never really got his act together.
And yeah ppl shouldnt switch from Indy-car (or whatever they call it today) to F1.
We've seen it happening to Zanardi, Montoya and now Bourdais.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I never actually looked into it much. Was McLaren bad for him or something? Because back when it happened, I read something about him being upset at the fact that he couldn't win consecutive races, and was losing the chance to become a title contender or something.



I read that he was upset that Alonso was signed to drive for McLaren and Kimi was still looking like he'd stay there as far as anyone knew. What I read was something like "I feel like I'm being phased out of the team."


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I read that he was upset that Alonso was signed to drive for McLaren and Kimi was still looking like he'd stay there as far as anyone knew. What I read was something like "I feel like I'm being phased out of the team."



They had Alonso planned that far back? I never heard anything about it in the press back then.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> They had Alonso planned that far back? I never heard anything about it in the press back then.



Well yeah, they signed him at least a year before he drove for them, and it _was_ made public. :amazed



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Montoya never really got his act together.
> And yeah ppl shouldnt switch from Indy-car (or whatever they call it today) to F1.
> We've seen it happening to Zanardi, Montoya and now Bourdais.



Michael Andretti too.. Or did he start in F1 and then go to that stuff?

But for every Zanardi, Montoya, etc. there is always a Jacques Villeneuve. He was doing great until the whole BAR thing. 

I don't think anyone should really condemn Bourdais yet. I mean.. It's still his first season, and he qualified really well in Valencia. Let's wait.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Well yeah, they signed him at least a year before he drove for them, and it _was_ made public. :amazed



Wow, I must've been living under a rock back then


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Well yeah, they signed him at least a year before he drove for them, and it _was_ made public. :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but Jacques is a different story . 
And Andretti wasnt really succesfull either.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

I wish he didn't do that whole BAR thing. That really ruined his career. :\

It was sad when he came back and drove for BMW Sauber.. Heidfeld really made him look worthless. Now Kubica makes Heidfeld look worthless though!

I used to really like Olivier Panis. Like, a lot.. He was definitely my favourite. I remember before he was with BAR, he was testing with McLaren. God, I wish they had booted David Coulthard out so that he could have raced for them.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I wish he didn't do that whole BAR thing. That really ruined his career. :\
> 
> It was sad when he came back and drove for BMW Sauber.. Heidfeld really made him look worthless. Now Kubica makes Heidfeld look worthless though!
> 
> I used to really like Olivier Panis. Like, a lot.. He was definitely my favourite. I remember before he was with BAR, he was testing with McLaren. God, I wish they had booted David Coulthard out so that he could have raced for them.



The first BAR car was a total flop. I remember that yes.
And you mean while Olivier Panis when he was driving for Ligier ?
Or wasnt that the blue car ?
Well I still think Heidfeld is a good driver


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

Let's see if I can remember his career without using Wikipedia! I'll probably get it a bit wrong, but..

1995 to 1999: Ligier/Prost
2000 to 2001: Testing (McLaren)
2002 to 2003: BAR
2004 to 2005: Toyota

Now off to Wikipedia to see how right (or wrong) I am!


EDIT: Oh, okay. This is how it really went.
1994 to 1999: Ligier/Prost
2000: Testing (McLaren)
2001 to 2002: BAR
2003 to 2004: Toyota
2005: Toyota (but he didn't race)


I was close!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Let's see if I can remember his career without using Wikipedia! I'll probably get it a bit wrong, but..
> 
> 1995 to 1999: Ligier/Prost
> 2000 to 2001: Testing (McLaren)
> ...



Yeah 
BAR was always alot of talk, but no prizes


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

Well they were just a big cigarette team.. Yuck.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 26, 2008)

Cigarettes


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

No, it goes like this..

 Cigarettes


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> No, it goes like this..
> 
> Cigarettes



Owh I forgot 
They are bad for your health


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2008)

BAR had interesting alternative names for races where tobacco ads were prohibited.

Lucky Heroes
Look a like
etc.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't really get what most of them even meant. It seemed like they just chose random words or phrases.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 26, 2008)

hopefully we will never see the valencia track ever again xD

why cant they race at spa everyweek?!

after the anti-climax of valenica.........................singapore best be fuckign awesome!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2008)

If they raced at spa every week you'd get bored of it too


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

Valencia was dull as a race, but I thought that the atmosphere and location were both really, really nice.

And I don't know.. If they raced at Spa every weekend, Kimi would have an unfair advantage.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 26, 2008)

I´m reading in all sites Alonso has a contract with Ferrari for 2010, and he maybe will be in Ferrari in 2009 'cause the bad situation of Raikkonen or maybe Raikkonen leaving the F1 (Kimi has been saying that). 

Is in non-spanish news that too?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

Spanish news sites are REALLY biased towards Alonso. Nobody knows where he'll be in 2010 yet. Not even Alonso knows, I don't think. 

Raikkonen said recently that his performance has nothing to do with thinking about retirement and he said that he's not even thinking about retiring soon either.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2008)

Kimi leaving the F1? What? 
Is there something going on that I don't know of?

Edit: Oh, thanks Jessica


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Valencia was dull as a race, but I thought that the atmosphere and location were both really, really nice.
> 
> And I don't know.. If they raced at Spa every weekend, *Kimi would have an unfair advantage.*



hence why they should race there every week


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the way you think!


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2008)

More spa for the win XD


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

I like Spa. I love how Kimi is always so good there. Like, even in those McLarens which shouldn't have finished in the top three, he could win at Spa in.

If he does not win in Spa this year, then I WILL think that something is wrong with him for sure, especially after the last few races.

But.. It's Kimi. He'll win.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope Kimi wins XD


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 26, 2008)

plus he does doughnuts when he wins at spa!!!

unlike massa...........who does doghnuts..............in the rain...............because he a doodoo driver


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

> I hope Kimi wins XD


Oh he will, unless he wants me to stop loving him and lose faith in him. :sweat


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2008)

I have faith in Kimi, but he's testing my nerves, I even smoked again this Sunday


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

It's KIMI RAIKKONEN. He'll come through. If he doesn't, he knows the consequences... So don't worry.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2008)

P.S When I get 50 posts again, Im repping you Jessica.


----------



## K. (Aug 26, 2008)

i also have faith in kimi. he will come through


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2008)

Kimi fans unite


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 26, 2008)

i ahve fiath in hamilton..................faith in him choking like last year


----------



## Jessica (Aug 26, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> i ahve fiath in hamilton..................faith in him choking like last year



Let's hope.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> i ahve fiath in hamilton..................faith in him choking like last year


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Or just group of cute things climbing over each other/falling asleep

Makes me glad. He was always one of my favourite bosses.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

He has quite a nice guy aura around him, gotta agree. And I like when he talks schwyzerdytsch


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, it's Zaru! You're always here! 


That's why I like Peter Sauber though, he's.. nice! He's not like, I don't know, Ron Dennis... He probably eats babies. :|


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

What happened to Jean Todt, again?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

The Frog Prince????


He was an evil little munchkin.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

I dunno, I liked it when they showed this little guy sitting in front of his monitor when Schumacher was owning the field


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2008)

Eddy Jordan


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't even know which people are still in the business and which are not

Gerhard Berger is out, right?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Gerhard Berger? He's the Toro Rosso boss, isn't he?

I remember Eddie Jordan. Oh my god, what a party animal..


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2008)

No Gerhard Berger is with Torro Rosso


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

But hardly anyone can  beat Flavio Briatore in the playboy department.

I mean what the fuck. He's old, hairy and not exactly slim, yet gets all kinds of models and such.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 27, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What happened to Jean Todt, again?



his humping a hot movie star 



Kimis wife is HOT


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Zaru said:


> But hardly anyone can  beat Flavio Briatore in the playboy department.
> 
> I mean what the fuck. He's old, hairy and not exactly slim, yet gets all kinds of models and such.



Don't forget sweaty. Really sweaty..

I get scared when it's a hot race and they flash him across my screen...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2008)

Well Briatore is just a ladies man .
Just put up a fake italian accent, make your hair grey and dont shave your chest.
The ladies will be flying to you


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

That dude had Heidi Klum and Naomi Campbell, right? 
Can you imagine a sweaty bag of hairy italian flesh thrusting you hard at night? I can't, and that's not because i'm male


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That dude had Heidi Klum and Naomi Campbell, right?
> Can you imagine a sweaty bag of hairy italian flesh thrusting you hard at night? I can't, and that's not because i'm male



I hope you are talking about Heidi Klum and Naomi Campbell, i dont want a disturbing image in my head.
For the love of god, its only 14;00 here.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Well Briatore is just a ladies man .
> Just put up a fake italian accent, make your hair grey and dont shave your chest.
> The ladies will be flying to you


Should I try that??? 


*Fact:* Did you know that Flavio Briatore has a son? Who is the mother? Heidi Klum.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

On the other hand, Seal isn't god's gift of beauty either and Heidi still hooked up with him.

Oh yay, gossip.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Flavio must be a real charmer, because by looking at him... Not even his millions of dollars would be enough to get me to want to be his arm candy.

OR WOULD IT?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe he's emitting pheromones like a fucking machine.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Should I try that???
> 
> 
> *Fact:* Did you know that Flavio Briatore has a son? Who is the mother? Heidi Klum.



LoLz yes try.
Yep he has a kid with Heidi


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

brb.... going to dollar store to buy fake chest hair


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2008)

You can have some of mine. I'll send it to you through e-mail.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 27, 2008)

''I love that circuit, and obviously, I would love to race there for the whole year long,'' ~ KR


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Is that a real quote?

If it is, then he must have read our posts.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 27, 2008)

its off the itv/f1 site!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Poor "Quick" Nick. 


I think the reason for his slowness is that really big, ugly mass of fur he has growing on his face.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

It certainly doesn't look aerodynamic.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

You're German, aren't you?! Find his family! Convince them to make him shave that... that... CARPET off his face!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2008)

Jessica said:


> You're German, aren't you?! Find his family! Convince them to make him shave that... that... CARPET off his face!!



LOL xD
It doesnt suit him at all !


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 27, 2008)

a beard is manly ><

he is a man

leave the ebard alone!!!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

> LOL xD
> It doesnt suit him at all !



No, it doesn't.. When he first started growing it I was just like "Oh GOD!!!!"

Now he looks like a hobo in a race suit.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

I wonder if any formula 1 driver ever became a hobo. They earn pretty decent.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

That would be a really interesting story. I wonder how that would happen??

I'd like to hear of a hobo becoming a Formula 1 driver more. A rags to riches sort of story.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2008)

I heard that Sato is going to have a test with Toro Rosso.
They have got 4 options for drivers who are gonna race there next season instead of Sebastian Bourdais.  (Buemi, Sato, Davidson and Senna) 
But who knows maybe Bourdais will stay. ( i dont think so )


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2008)

Jessica said:


> That would be a really interesting story. I wonder how that would happen??
> 
> I'd like to hear of a hobo becoming a Formula 1 driver more. A rags to riches sort of story.



Nigel Mansel was a bit hobo, with his moustache  !


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, I think Bourdais will stay. He hasn't done _that_ badly.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2008)

I actually hoped they let Doornbos come race with them instead of Bourdais.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 27, 2008)

borday is broing!!!

BRING BACK KAMIKAZE SATO!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Ever see a picture of Takuma Sato standing beside Jenson Button? He's so small!!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

Well he's japanese


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

Dynamite comes in Chuck Norris sized packages.


----------



## jun315 (Aug 27, 2008)

So it looks like the championship is coming down to Lewis vs Massa.  I think Lewis can pull it off....the Ferraris don't seem to have their reliability issues sorted out.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't just count kimi out yet, with so many races left. We see what that got us last year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

Im still tipping Kiki, despite his smoke inducing manner.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 27, 2008)

LEWIS AND MASSA ARE BOTH CHOKERS.................

wont surprise me if at brazil, its a kimi / kubica showdown..............


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2008)

Kubica ??
From what planet are you ?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 27, 2008)

its simple

hamilton cant handle pressure
massa can onyl drive in clean races

both will stumble, and the 3rd/4th peeps will leapfrog them!


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh Kubica isnt out yet, but BMW has stopped development on this years car, so its sorta over for him.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> LEWIS AND MASSA ARE BOTH CHOKERS.................
> 
> wont surprise me if at brazil, its a kimi / kubica showdown..............



That would be excellent.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 27, 2008)

Hamilton will win the title


----------



## jun315 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yup.  Lewis has a shot at redemption for the big pooch he screwed last year.  Massa is praying there won't be any wet races.  And Kimi seems like he's on vacation already.  Either way, it's gonna be tight near the end of the season.

Oh, and can anyone enlighten me on the new electrical system the teams are working on for the near future?  Something about kinetic energy and such.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 27, 2008)

KERS.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 28, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> Hamilton will win the title



Don't you dare.......


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 28, 2008)

Hamilton isnt gonna win anything............


----------



## Jessica (Aug 28, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Hamilton isnt gonna win anything............



I love you.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 28, 2008)

> Don't you dare.......





> Hamilton isnt gonna win anything............



watch and learn  and the end of it all the title will be his


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I love you.



Kimi is the best driver ever and we should build him a statue


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 28, 2008)

Hamilton will fail like cheese in china.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Kimi is the best driver ever and we should build him a statue



I love you more than I love JES.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 28, 2008)

> Kimi is the best driver ever and we should build him a statue



he is a good driver but not the best ever  were is his passion this year 



> Hamilton will fail like cheese in china.



dream on


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 28, 2008)

Hangtheturd is around 10 levels below Kimi.

your argument fails.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I love you more than I love JES.



This post is a great success


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hangtheturd is around 10 levels below Kimi.
> 
> your argument fails.



i never said he was better then kimi and you rate kimi to highly he is not 10 times better simple fact if he was i wouldnt see him wining last years title by 1 piont to a rokkie!!!! and this years title shows hamilton 1st


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 28, 2008)

Hamilton has about as much change of winning, then Mansell not looking  ridiculous in a mustache.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 28, 2008)

Lewis Hamilton said:
			
		

> Clearly, I want to win all the time, but I've learned that sometimes it's more advantageous to score as many points as possible and live to fight another day.My aim is still to win the world championship and you don't do that by ending up in the barriers after making an opportunistic move," he added. "In Valencia, we scored a very useful haul of points and I've actually come away from the weekend having extended my lead in the championship despite losing two points to Felipe. I'm mentally strong enough to be able to deal with that - and I'm more relaxed about it too. I'm playing a long game.


Didn't he say the same stuff last year?

I wish for once a driver would say like the complete opposite like...
_"I'm going to be as reckless as possible! I'm going to win every race until the end, even if I have to run my rivals off the road!"_


ON AN *UNRELATED NOTE*, LET'S BRING BACK MICHAEL SCHUMACHER.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish Villeneuve could be 10 years younger


----------



## Jessica (Aug 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I wish Villeneuve could be 10 years younger



I wish he could be a cyborg.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I love you more than I love JES.



I lost 

But Im a Massa fan so it was already obvious.

<3


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish villeneuve would buy a normal racing outfit, not that 4sizes to big clownsuit !


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I wish he could be a cyborg.


So do I 



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I wish villeneuve would buy a normal racing outfit, not that 4sizes to big clownsuit !


----------



## Jessica (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish he had a better singing voice. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish Senna never died


----------



## Jessica (Aug 29, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I wish Senna never died



I wish I had been born earlier so that I would have watched F1 earlier.. So that I could have seen him race.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2008)

I started watching in 1994


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 29, 2008)

I never watched F1


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 29, 2008)

allow MS, i was sick of hearing massa sucking his cock 24/7............................

i would ratehr see hamilton (atleast he can drive in the rain) over massa ( rememebr when he spazzed out in aussie?! )


----------



## Jessica (Aug 29, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I started watching in 1994



I started in 1997. I was late.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2008)

1997 was a good year


----------



## Jessica (Aug 29, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> 1997 was a good year



Only because of Goodyear.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2008)

In 1997 I didn't even know what Formula 1 IS


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Only because of Goodyear.


No Villeneuve v Schumacher 



Zaru said:


> In 1997 I didn't even know what Formula 1 IS


You missed out


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay wait, I remember my parents asking me to check on the TV how an Austrian driver was doing... in 1997. So in late 97 I probably watched a BIT


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2008)

That must have been Alezander Wurz, benneton days I think? Or was it still Alesi/Berger then? or maybe it was Berger lol


----------



## Jessica (Aug 29, 2008)

I was really casual in 1997. I thought that David Coulthard was the greatest guy _*ever*_.

And my incredible memory brain says 1997 was Gerhard Berger and Jean Alesi.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2008)

I think your right Jessy. 

Coulthard was a prospect back then


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 29, 2008)

hello hamiltion haters 

just joking  

i know everyone loves him here


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> That must have been Alezander Wurz, benneton days I think? Or was it still Alesi/Berger then? or maybe it was Berger lol



Both lol

Wurz took over for a few races and did quite well

But since Lauda we didn't have any world champions, and berger only won races but never managed to get the title


----------



## Jessica (Aug 30, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> hello hamiltion haters
> 
> just joking
> 
> i know everyone loves him here



..............


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 30, 2008)

Jessica said:


> ..............



why so mad


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> hello hamiltion haters
> 
> just joking
> 
> i know everyone loves him here


I hope Hamilton fans are collectively face palming, while wearing a steel glove with spikes on it after the "I wouldn't even be a Nr.2 to Schumacher" crap. 

Whot a loser. 



Zaru said:


> Both lol
> 
> Wurz took over for a few races and did quite well
> 
> But since Lauda we didn't have any world champions, and berger only won races but never managed to get the title


Berger managed to win a few here and there, to be fair to him, I don't think the Benetton was really that great of a car, Schumacher just drove the shit out of it previously, I mean Herbert did nothing in the same car.

It makes me tingle a little when I see him on the pit wall for Torro Rosso. He was one of those guy, you gcouldnt help but like.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 31, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I hope Hamilton fans are collectively face palming, while wearing a steel glove with spikes on it after the "I wouldn't even be a Nr.2 to Schumacher" crap.
> 
> Whot a loser.



dude whats your problem calm down, schumacher was a great to grace the f1 i think he was 2nd only to senna.....

hamiltion will surpass schumi


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 31, 2008)

^Thats crazy talk. 

And the core of why I hate Hamilton fans.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> dude whats your problem calm down, schumacher was a great to grace the f1 i think he was 2nd only to senna.....
> 
> hamiltion will surpass schumi



I want proof.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

Hamilton will surpass schumi ?
Go ahead, dream on dude !
If Hammilton already lost to Raikonen, how the hell can he surpass the greatest driver ever !!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I want proof.


James Allen clip time? 



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Hamilton will surpass schumi ?
> Go ahead, dream on dude !
> If Hammilton already lost to Raikonen, how the hell can he surpass the greatest driver ever !!!


I'd argue for Senna, but the stats will prove me wrong every time.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Somehow I doubt any single driver can dominate 7 seasons of his life ever again. Five was already almost untouchable.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Somehow I doubt any single driver can dominate 7 seasons of his life ever again. Five was already almost untouchable.


I think you are correct sir.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

7Seasons of Hammilton domminating......
Blargh....that means end of F1 fanwhoring for me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

7 seasons of Hamilturd would ruin F1


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

7 seasons of anything would ruin F1. Maybe not for his fans, but for the rest. It tends to be boring if one driver basically dominates all the time.

And I doubt anyone will win 7 when it's always close and thrilling.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Well with the regs changing so frequently and Ferrari in a period of transition, it will be a while still before we see the type of domination of the early millennium.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

I liked Schumacher, but even him winning and being unbeatable all the time made me want to stop watching. I held on though..

If Hamilton did it, well that would be the end right there!

He just wouldn't be very great for the sport if he did that. Really only the blind British fans of his (the ones who think James Allen makes a lot of sense) would be able to stomach it.. Hamilton doesn't have the charisma or character to keep Formula 1 interesting if he were to win year after year.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Hardly anyone of the current top drivers has that


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd like to see Kubica perform in Ferrari or McLaren bolids. Wonder if he'd do any better.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Villeneuve had it 

Irvine had it 

There are some drivers that have the personalities of champions


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

I think Alonso does, even though I don't like him a whole lot.

Raikkonen would be okay winning for a few years, but really only because he does it by surprise... You never see it coming anymore.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, I forgot Alonso, he has that personality too, the fuck y'all im doing things my way without being a turd like Hamilton personality.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Hamilton is too much of a corporate puppet.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Exactly 

Villenueve, Irvine, Alonso, doesn't give a flying lick


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Irvine and Villeneuve would have made great team-mates.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Fire in the Honda garage! 

James Allen : "It seems while fighting they set the cars alight, back to the race,  isn't that Hamilton so Senna-esque!!!!!! GET IN THERE!!"


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Speaking of Senna.... And Irvine!!

This always makes me smile.





Much speculation surrounds Ayrton Senna's encounter with Eddie Irvine after the 1993 Japanese GP. The following is a transcript of that now infamous event ...

*The scene:* After the race Berger, while sitting down at a bar with Senna, asked the McLaren driver why he hadn't talked to Irvine, why he had allowed Irvine to overtake him even though the irishman was one lap behind. Senna at first didn't want to do anything about it but after Berger had taunted him some more Senna stood up and walked towards the Jordan motorhome

Eddie Irvine is sitting alone on a table in the Jordan cabin. Jordan's commercial manager, Rubens Barichello and several other people, mostly Team members, are also present. Suzuka was Irvine's first ever F1 race and everyone is watching a re-run of the Senna-Hill-Irvine incident.

Suddenly the door opens and in walks Ayrton Senna accompanied by Norman Howell, director of communications for McLaren and Giorgio Ascanelli, Senna's engineer.

Senna is looking for Irvine, but either he doesn't see him *or* he doesn't recognise him. Eddie Irvine raises his hand and Senna walks over to him ...


*Irvine* : Here!

*Senna* : What the fuck do you think you were doing?

*Irvine* : I was racing!

*Senna* : You were racing? Do you know the rule that you're supposed to let the leaders come by when you're a back marker?

*Irvine* : If you were going fast enough, it was no problem.

*Senna* : I overtook you! And you went three times off the road in front of me, at the same place, like fucking idiot, where there was oil. And you were throwing stones and all things in front of me for three laps. When I took you, you realised I was ahead of you. And when I came up behind Hill, because he was on slicks and in difficulties, you should have stayed behind me. You took a very big risk to put me out of the race.

*Irvine* : Where did I put you in any danger?

*Senna* : You didn't put me in any danger?

*Irvine* : Did I touch you? Did I touch you once?

*Senna* : No, but you were that much from touching me, and I happened to be the fucking leader. I HAPPENED TO BE THE FUCKING LEADER!

*Irvine* : A miss is as good as a mile.

*Senna* : I tell you something. If you don't behave properly in the next event, you can just rethink what you do. I can guarantee you that.

*Irvine* : The stewards said "No problem. Nothing was wrong."

*Senna* : Yeah? You wait till Australia. You wait till Australia, when the stewards will talk to you. Then you tell me if they tell you this.

*Irvine* : Hey, I'm out there to do the best for me.

*Senna* : This is not correct. You want to do well. I understand, because I've been there I understand. But it's very unprofessional. If you are a back marker, because you happen to be lapped ...

*Irvine* : But I would have followed you if you'd overtaken Hill!

*Senna* : You should let the leader go by ...

*Irvine* : I understand that fully!

*Senna* : ... and not come by and do the things you did. You nearly hit Hill in front of me three times, because I saw, and I could of collected you and him as a result, and that's not the way to do that.

*Irvine* : But I'm racing! I'm racing! You just happened to ...

*Senna* : You're not racing! You're driving like a fucking idiot. You're not a racing driver, you're a fucking idiot!

*Irvine*: You talk, you talk. You were in the wrong place at the wrong time.

*Senna* : I was in the wrong place at the wrong time?

*Irvine* : Yes. I was battling with Hill.

*Senna* : Really? Really? Just tell me one thing. Who is supposed to have the call? You, or the leader of the race who comes through to lap you?

*Irvine* : The leader of the race.

*Senna* : So what have you done?

*Irvine* : You, you were too slow, and I had to overtake you to try to get at Hill.

*Senna* : Really? How did I lap you if I was too slow?

*Irvine* : Rain. Because on slicks you were quicker than me, on wets you weren't.

*Senna* : Really? Really? How did I come and overtake you on wets?

*Irvine* : Huh?

*Senna* : How come I overtook you on wets?

*Irvine* : I can't remember that. I don't actually remember the race.

*Senna* : Exactly. Because you are not competent enough to remember. That's how it goes you know.

*Irvine* : Fair enough. Fair enough. That's what you think.

*Senna* : You be careful guy.

*Irvine* : I will. I'll watch out for you.

*Senna* : You're gonna have problems not with me only, but with lots of other guys, also the FIA.

*Irvine* : Yeah?

*Senna* : You bet.

*Irvine* : Yeah? Good.

*Senna* : Yeah? It's good to know that.

*Irvine* : See you out there.

*Senna* : It's good to know that.

*Irvine* : See you out there ...

Appearing to turn away *Senna* then turns back and hits *Irvine* with his left hand. The blow lands on the right side of *Irvine*'s head. *Irvine* loses his balance and falls off the table. *Senna* is still shouting as he is hustled towards the door.

*Irvine* yells "Insurance claim there!"

*Senna* (leaving) retorts "You got to learn to respect where you're going wrong!"


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

2009 Ferrari ; Kimi and Massa

No Allonso transfer to Ferrari.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Such temper pek


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Link removed
lol who?

No really I mean it, I've never heard of this guy until now!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Me neither so why care about it lol


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought their team boss was a little Japanese guy... x_x

Geez.. Talk about keeping a low profile, huh?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Well you don't need to be popular as a non-driver. As long as it pays the bills.

I wonder how much the top technicians are paid.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

I love that transcipt Jessy


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well you don't need to be popular as a non-driver. As long as it pays the bills.
> 
> I wonder how much the top technicians are paid.



But... But... But....

*McLaren:* Ron Dennis
*Ferrari*: Stefano..... Domenencali? Domen... Er.. Forget it. I know who he is, but his last name is WHOA.
*Force India:* Vijay Malya (Mallya?)
*Renault:* Sweaty Armpit Man
*Toro Rosso:* Gerhard Berger/Franz Tost (I think)
*Red Bull:* Christian Horner
*Honda:* Ross Brawn
*BMW Sauber:* Mario Thiessen
*Williams:* Frank Williams

.......

*Toyota:* ... Some guy.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

I only know half of these people


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Renault = Flavio Briatore.
Super Aguri (rip ) = Aguri Suzuki


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Renault = Flavio Briatore.



His name is Sweaty Armpit Man.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

I actually like the team name "Bennetton" better


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

Jessica said:


> His name is Sweaty Armpit Man.



SAM...........


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

I want a team with a really weird name.. But I want them to just come, race, and never explain their name.. Like, at all.

Team Burlap Sack F1.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

I want a formula 1 team called "Runnin Uchihas". They'd have weeaboo sponsors and japanese drivers.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

They wouldn't be able to compete against Team Burlap Sack F1.

They'll take Formula 1 by storm!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

WTF is this jibba jabba ?
Just name your F1 team , A-Team


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

I think machine guns and steel armor are against the regulations of the FIA, JES


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Jessica said:


> His name is Sweaty Armpit Man.






Zaru said:


> I actually like the team name "Bennetton" better


Benetton is a popular clothing group in Europe, and the former team owners, hence Flavio and all the "pizz-azz" (sp?) Renault has 



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> SAM...........


LOL



Jessica said:


> I want a team with a really weird name.. But I want them to just come, race, and never explain their name.. Like, at all.
> 
> Team Burlap Sack F1.


And here come Shuey storming past Senna in his burlap sack!!




Zaru said:


> I want a formula 1 team called "Runnin Uchihas". They'd have weeaboo sponsors and japanese drivers.


And hax eyes to burn the corners away 



Jessica said:


> They wouldn't be able to compete against Team Burlap Sack F1.
> 
> They'll take Formula 1 by storm!!



I agree awesomest team ever


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I agree awesomest team ever



Yup. I think Formula 1 is just about ready to accept a brown car.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think machine guns and steel armor are against the regulations of the FIA, JES



LOL
Are they ???


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Yup. I think Formula 1 is just about ready to accept a brown car.


The B&H sponsored Jordan looked more brown then gold to me 

Could be cause the car was shit lol



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> LOL
> Are they ???


Mount cannons too!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The B&H sponsored Jordan looked more brown then gold to me
> 
> Could be cause the car was shit lol






They did okay in 1999 though!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

That was a fluke


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> That was a fluke



Nope, they just had Heinz Ketchup driving for them.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Jessica said:


> They did okay in 1999 though!



99 was a decent year for them indeed. Wasn't Damon Hill there?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

He so sucked at Williams, then came good, nice guy though


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Frentzen? Or who are you talking about


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Yup, Heinz Harald Ketchup.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Frentzen? Or who are you talking about


Heinz Frentzen the ketchup man 

Hill showed what he's about in an Arrows at Hungaroring


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

He always had this nice guy face. And I think Schumacher's wife is his ex


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

He stole Corinna from another driver yeah, I thought it was Hill? lol


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol why should Corinna be with a british guy? Frentzen was german too


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

That Corinna... She's the bicycle of Formula 1. 


Ever see Ralfie's wife?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Cora? Jesus, she could be a pinup model or porn star. Plus there are nudes of her


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, she WAS a model before. Now she does what Ralfie does, I read. Race.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol why should Corinna be with a british guy? Frentzen was german too


I was misinformed 

@Jessy :


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

And another interesting thing! When she did race, I guess people didn't take her seriously and didn't want her to race just because of how she looks.


I guess only ugly girls should be racing.... ._.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Dannica Patrick


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

That's different, because she's in America. A girl driving a race car is like a sort of WOW LOOK AT THAT thing over here.

If Cora Schumacher raced in America she'd become some sort of cult object. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Not cool (._.)


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

Tamara Ecclestone is cuteee


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Well I dunno, in the USA it just seems like a girl racing is more embraced because, well, it's a girl.. I guess just for novelty purposes or.. ? :\

I wish I could get into stuff like that.. But I know you have to start young and spend big bucks so blah..

I remember driving go-carts, though. That was a blast. I was zooming around everyone except my frigging sister who kept smacking me off the road when I'd try to pass.. So the guys who ran the track would have to keep coming over to pull me out of the tire walls. 

I called my sister Montoya afterwards. She didn't get it.

I'd love to do that sort of thing more though. It would be a really fun hobby, especially with just a few close friends or something. You could have little races every weekend or two or something.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

LMAO  

Montoya 

We'll I'd race ya  
Formula Ford Go


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

And I'd beat your butt.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't underestimate Jessica guys, she's got gasoline in her blood


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Zaru's right, you better listen to him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Its on now Jessy


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Bring it, boy!!!

I'm looking on eBay for Ferrari clothes.. Just to prepare... :LS


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Last time I was in a cart was in like 1999
I think I failed pretty hard

I remember being like I CAN PLAY FORMULA 1 ON THE COMPUTER SO THIS CAN'T BE SO HARD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

It's not that hard! 

I even used the "tips" I learned from watching, like.. Always drive on the inside of the track and stuff. Everyone else was on the outside for whatever reason (lol watching scenery) so they were kind of slow. Or at least they felt like it. x_x


I am also looking for a hat! I should order this stuff.. Like a hat and the shirt and then go to Montreal next year.

Or just walk around town. Maybe someone would be like, "Do you work for Ferrari or something?"

And I'd be like, "YUP, SURE DO."


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Cards are fun, went racing last week :3


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Cards?????


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't bash him for a typo, lol.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh wait.. Okay, I get it now.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

I only do racing on 2wheels instead of 4.
I have this little tuned 70cc engine which i build up myself.
But i gotta sort some stuff out with the manifold and ignition.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

lol heart of cards, yeah sorry I'm at work


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

So am I! Aren't holidays fun?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

What was the next race again?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Night Race


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Well WHERE?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

????

Spa is next isn't it? And then Monza, and _*then*_ Singapore.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Isnt it Singapore?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Wait Singapore (28th) is the not the next race lol


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

You forgetful goof.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Isnt it Singapore?



Belgium
Spa Francorchamps


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Jessica said:


> You forgetful goof.


 Ill see you on the track 


Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Belgium
> Spa Francorchamps


Thanks J_E_S


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Ill see you on the track



Maybe, but you're probably going to have a better view from the tire walls.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh shit spa? That's gonna be a nice race.

I'm saddened that I never saw the mass accident in 98


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

I want to see the cars flying through "au rouge"


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

How many g do they get in the eau rouge again? I can't remember if it was 5 or 20(wtf)


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

LoL @ 20 g 
I dont know how many g's but i do know is that only the brave ones dont lift.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Dunno if this says, but it's a neat read. 

Do you remember when Kimi flew through there when Jacques Villeneuve's car blew?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Dunno if this says, but it's a neat read.



Doesn't say anything about the g force in there. I need to look that up.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh shit spa? That's gonna be a nice race.
> 
> I'm saddened that I never saw the mass accident in 98



I saw that! That was... Wow. x_x

I was like glued to the TV when Schumacher was charging down the pitland to beat the snot out of Coulthard.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sdj_nhOcj64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Didn't irvine or something get a tyre on his head? 

I just saw suzuka has a 5G curve too.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol medicar hurting people


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Gtg done at work, later gais :3


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

NO! DON'T MAKE ME ENVY YOU LIKE THIS!


Three and a half more hours for me....


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

LoL @ that driver getting hit by a car.

Montoya

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T3qVj8IqGQ&eurl=http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=230481&page=96[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

It's Taki Inoue.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Who was the most successful japanese driver, btw?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Aguri Suzuki? Maybe.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Well "successful" as in "got more than 10 points in a championship", probably


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Suzuki most likely lol, The guy in Williams will overtake him for sure.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

When did Sato stop driving?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Earlier this year, because Super Aguri died.


Also gimme like 5 minutes, I'll look into the Japanese driver thing.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

This year, when Super Aguri collapsed.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

*Driver Name:*​ *Points Scored:*​Takuma Sato​ 44​Satoru Nakajima​ 16​Kazuki Nakajima​ 8​Aguri Suzuki​ 8​Ukyo Katayama​ 5​Shinji Nakano​ 2​Hiroshi Fushido​ 0​Masahiro Hasemi​ 0​Naoki Hattori​ 0​Kazuyoshi Hoshino​ 0​Yuji Ide​ 0​Taki Inoue​ 0​Masami Kuwashima​ 0​Hideki Noda​ 0​Toshio Suzuki​ 0​Toranosuke Takagi​ 0​Noritake Takahara​ 0​Kunimitsu Takahashi​ 0​Sakon Yamamoto​ 0​


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

So I was right about Sato. Lol 44 points, that's pretty sad for the japanese.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

The formatting is screwed up! 

Oh well. I love compiling statistics. Give me a job, and I do it!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 1, 2008)

Ukyo Katayama 
Hes a great driver


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 1, 2008)

> ^Thats crazy talk.
> 
> And the core of why I hate Hamilton fans.



truth hurts ay 



> I want proof



you will get it inthe upcoming seasons 




> Hamilton will surpass schumi ?
> Go ahead, dream on dude !
> If Hammilton already lost to Raikonen, how the hell can he surpass the greatest driver ever !!!



 you make me laugh hamiltion came 2nd in his ROKKIE season by 1 piont which just shows how good he is , if you look at schumi even 1 of the best he came 3rd in his f1 debut season with only 1 win, tell me now if you compare that how hamiltion doesnt have a chance at surpassing shumi 

he has a better chance then anyone


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 1, 2008)

Shumacher drove that season for Jordan and Benetton  

Two pieces of dung 

Hamilton sat back in the best car on the grid, copying Alonso's setup and getting fed all his stats.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

And that's why drivers should start out in lower class teams.

Alonso was at the end of the fucking field at the beginning of his career


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

Hamilton should get a surprise switch to Force India for next year.

Starting in a top team will just spoil someone, especially when they are like.. Our age. We're easily influenced!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Well we see what happened to Alonso when his team started sucking


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

I think it's really helping Alonso though. At the start of the year he was like GRRRRR when the Renault wasn't good.

But now he has accepted it and he's taking it all really well. I think he's matured a bit more this year.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Probably. But it's just sad to see a world champion like that


----------



## Jessica (Sep 1, 2008)

He'll bounce back.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

With three teams competing for the championship, it's kinda more fun. As long as your favourite drivers are among them


----------



## Jessica (Sep 2, 2008)

This is good news. 


I hope Sato gets it. For Pete's sake, I don't three Sebastians in Formula One, even if one or two spell the name differently!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> This is good news.
> 
> 
> I hope Sato gets it. For Pete's sake, I don't three Sebastians in Formula One, even if one or two spell the name differently!



I think I mentioned something like this before . But I was referring to Bourdais, damn he needs to go aswell.
But Sato is probably not gonna get it, i think they are going for Buemi.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 2, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I think I mentioned something like this before . But I was referring to Bourdais, damn he needs to go aswell.
> But Sato is probably not gonna get it, i think they are going for Buemi.



But Sato would look good in purple! 

I don't want that Buemi guy to get it. He's only 19. Please, oh please.. Stop letting younger and younger.. BOYS.. drive for your teams!

Bourdais and Sato please!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

What's bad about giving youngins' a chance to drive?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

Well it's like it is slowly turning into a sport for boys and not men.

I want to see the antics of, like, a frustrated Juan Pablo Montoya... Not Dennis the Menace.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

Boys? Well maybe we'll get girls too soon


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

Basically to me it comes down to maturity. Do you want 22 Lewis Hamiltons and Nelson Piquets?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

No. I want drivers with character and profile. Which is independent from age


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

The young ones have _too_ much character.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

Well not everyone is a Montoya. What ever happened to him anyway. I feel like I asked that before


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

You did. He felt neglected and unloved, so he ran away.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

He kinda lost his "wildness" after two years


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

That's why you have to pray that Takuma Sato gets that Toro Rosso drive!

And for Alonso to get a good car again so he can try to bite Massa's head off!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

You want more challenge for kimi?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

Pfft, he can handle them.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, last year. Let's see about the next one. And the current one anyway


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

He just needs to get his act together. 

He's been weird at Ferrari, hasn't he? He goes slow for half a season and then he's suddenly super quick.

I miss McLaren Kimi. That was the really amazing Kimi.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah for some reason I picture him better at McLaren. It's the color. Black/grey/silver is more fitting for him somehow.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

I think he looks much better in red, but he seemed to drive faster at McLaren.


Look at this.
Shipuuden gif thread

I'm in 3rd! Just like Kimi! 

Nyaha, Zaru is Hamilton.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

I feel so black now


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

I blame the avatar! It is so McLaren.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 3, 2008)

Jessica said:


> But Sato would look good in purple!
> 
> I don't want that Buemi guy to get it. He's only 19. Please, oh please.. Stop letting younger and younger.. BOYS.. drive for your teams!
> 
> Bourdais and Sato please!



But Buemi is from the Red Bull Junior driver programme and hes test/substitute driver @ red bull racing.
Its better for Bourdais to take his bags............


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

What do you have against poor Bourdais? He hasn't done _that_ badly. He's racing against a supposed prodigy, remember!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 3, 2008)

I get the feeling Bourdais is doing all the setup/test grunt work to make Vettel look good.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

Well he's not qualifying or racing that badly at all, really. I mean, it's not like he fights with Sutil or something.

I can't understand where JES's dislike for Bourdais comes from.. :s


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 3, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Well he's not qualifying or racing that badly at all, really. I mean, it's not like he fights with Sutil or something.
> 
> I can't understand where JES's dislike for Bourdais comes from.. :s



I guess its his face


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I get the feeling Bourdais is doing all the setup/test grunt work to make Vettel look good.



I think its the other way arround...........


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 3, 2008)

Bourdais has pedigree, I've watched him race in the U.S. he's no mug ...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

PS - Zaru is Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Bourdais has pedigree, I've watched him race in the U.S. he's no mug ...



Well he got the best car of the field, thats one thing I know for sure.
And he fought over the championship with Doornbosch (first season for him).
But my overall opinion about Bourdais is that he's no better than anyone else in the field. I just cant stand him for one reason......


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

What's the reason? You're jealous of his nice eyes?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 3, 2008)

Hes French for gods sake


----------



## Jessica (Sep 3, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Hes French for gods sake



Ah, tabernacle!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 3, 2008)

Jessi is mad  ? xD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I blame the avatar! It is so McLaren.



What avatar are you talking about?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 3, 2008)

your black and silver ava


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

You could say that about any manga pic


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

Ooooh.. Then I see what  Mr. Ron Dennis is up to... That's how he plans on making McLaren hip and cool... What a horrible, manipulative man And Zaru's already fallen into his trap!

I am not looking forward to McLaren Bleachonepiecenarutodragonball Mercedes F1.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

As I said. We need a weeaboo team


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 4, 2008)

Belgum Grand Prix this week 

massa will be put back in his place!!! KNOW YOUR ROLE AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Belgum Grand Prix this week
> 
> massa will be put back in his place!!! KNOW YOUR ROLE AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH!



YES! 

Kimi needs to get back in front of him! Do you remember what Massa was saying last year at the last race? Something like...

_"If I am leading the race and Kimi isn't, I won't let him by the win even if he would need it to win the championship."_


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol that's an asshole saying 

Remember all the hatin' when barrichello had to let schumacher pass in the austrian race once?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

I think the Austria thing was pointless because it was in the middle of the season or something, so I can understand why some people were upset about it.

But to say, _"I won't let you win the championship in the race last if I can help it, even though I am too far behind to win it myself"_ is so dickish. :\


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol that's an asshole saying
> 
> Remember all the hatin' when barrichello had to let schumacher pass in the austrian race once?


That was a pretty douche move though, and then afterwards Shumacher gave Barri the top step and Barri cried, I lolled and raged in equal measure


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

I think there was an almost exactly similar situation the year afterwards, but it didn't go like that, right?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

I think something did happen the next year, but I totally forget what it was...

Stupid brain.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

I forgot too


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

I have to go out Saturday morning, so I won't get to watch qualifying.. Or Kimi making everyone look silly.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

I have to work on Saturday


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

Ew.. What about Sunday?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Working too. >.>


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

During the race too??


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, I'll be working sadly, but I set my PVR and I will watch


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

But it won't be live ;_;


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

I could always stream it dont worry, I work at an ISP


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

Kimi is going to kick butt... It HAS to be watched live.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

You still owe me a race 

I'll beat you so bad you will Mika Hakkinen all over your kart


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll come for you. Be patient.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

The four of us should play some racing game against each other, I know of ways to make LAN playable games playable over the net.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah like hamachi. Which game do you suggest?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yeah like hamachi. Which game do you suggest?


Exactly like Hamachi 

I'd vote for a Grand Prix game, or whatever you guys want.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Do they have a LAN modus? Or do we need gpxpatch for that


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

Trackmania? rFactor?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol trackmania. That's like comparing our track times since you can't influence other players


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Do they have a LAN modus? Or do we need gpxpatch for that


I've been playing GP4 via LAN, but im not sure, I've installed tons of patches. >.>



Jessica said:


> Trackmania? rFactor?





Zaru said:


> Lol trackmania. That's like comparing our track times since you can't influence other players


I dont know rFactor but Trackmania doesnt sound viable


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

You can do the racing against each other thing though, with laps and all that. You just... Can't hit each other. 

rFactor is free too I think. I tried that once. I was so bad at it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

It should be a neutral game though, something none of us pwns at


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

rFactor! I'm not good at that! 

I only played it for like an hour and that was a few months ago. You can download F1 cars and tracks for it and play online, etc.

And it's free. 


And hard. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Well all we need is J_E_S and Andy's buy in then


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

I call Kimi's Ferrari.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

I shall be the Massa to your Kimi then


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be force india


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'll be force india



That's where you should have started your career, LEWIS HAMILTON!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

I like driving end-of-the-field teams in games, just to abuse the invincibility function to kill half of the field and use the rest for better breaking before curves


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I like driving end-of-the-field teams in games, just to abuse the invincibility function to kill half of the field and *use the rest for better breaking before curves *


Hello thar Michael Schumacher


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

I do that too! 

I played the Playstation 3 one yesterday actually (for the first time in months) and I forgot that I had damage on.

You know that really, really tight corner at Montreal? Where Robert Kubica had his bad crash last year? I was going too fast in qualifying, but there was someone turning ahead of me so I was like "Yeah! I'll just bounce off him!"

Wheels came off... ._.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol don't do it without invincibility 

But I love that. I'd start from last place, pass half of the field because they're in a queue, crash into the top six cars and suddenly I'm first


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

It's always too easy to pass them all at the start, isn't it? They should make that part more realistic. You should have to fight the entire time, even at the start.. Not let you have it easy. :s


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol yeah the AI ALWAYS doesn't want to crash so they queue up at the first curve. (Unless it's like, magny cours)

And you can pass all of them


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

You guys are a menace 

Im gonna play the Formula 1 gave for playstation 1 that came out with the console later, I loved that.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You guys are a menace
> 
> Im gonna play the Formula 1 gave for playstation 1 that came out with the console later, I loved that.



Which one? There were like five or six that I played on that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

The game's name was just Formula 1, based on the 1994 season, to date still my favourite F1 game ever.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh! I had that one! I liked it too. I always picked Olivier Panis.

I'd get in the lead and then hold everyone up since they'd just line up and stop behind you if you stopped. I'd use that to position them in a way so that my team-mate could find an opening and zip past and into the lead. 

lol.... It was too easy to win the constructors championship in that game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Oh! I had that one! I liked it too. I always picked Olivier Panis.
> 
> I'd get in the lead and then hold everyone up since they'd just line up and stop behind you if you stopped. I'd use that to position them in a way so that my team-mate could find an opening and zip past and into the lead.


Oh lawd, I did the exact same thing


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2008)

I have f1 on the ps3 but rarely play it 
Im still waiting for my playseat to arrive.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

What is a playseat??

Is it some kind of seat with a wheel or something?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

And the fourth is here


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

You mean the third loser. 

I'll beat you all fair and square!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

You will Mika all the way to your tissue box


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

And give you a chance to catch up? No way!

(we're over 2000 posts!)


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Didnt even notice lol.

You will Mika because im so far in the lead


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2008)

Jessica said:


> What is a playseat??
> 
> Is it some kind of seat with a wheel or something?



Its a race-seat with steering and pedals. For the ultimate driving experience.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

You will still lose J_E_S


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not that good at racing games actually. They're still fun to play


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

I think this last two pages proves only J_E_S  is a srs racer


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I think this last two pages proves only J_E_S  is a srs racer



No I drive like gentleman 

Im slow


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Driving miss Ero


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

If we race, what will the winrar get?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2008)

Are we gonna race ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

We sure are


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Losers gets to wear the set of the winner choice? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2008)

LoL awesome, but only clean racing.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

We should race on a weekend, I work U.S. hours XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

What's "clean" racing? I can't hit your back and knock you out to make you the loser?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2008)

What game ???


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What's "clean" racing? I can't hit your back and knock you out to make you the loser?



Yes thats not allowed XP.
A little push is okay


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

It requires a lot of skill to knock another driver out while not damaging yourself too much.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

We havent decided on a game yet, but Jessy made a suggestion on the previous page.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2008)

F1 1994 ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Its only playable in system link on Playstation One, so only two can play that


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

DTM Race Driver


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2008)

Why not Gran Tourismo on ps3 ? (online?)


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

I lack consoles  

DTM Race Driver, I have that somewhere


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Everyone here has a PC, apparently.

NOT everyone has a ps3


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a laptop 
Never played a game on the pc


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Is it MAN enough to handle decent graphics?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

So what we need is . 

. 

Or any other racing game really, I have Need for Speed here and some others XD

Internet + Pc XD

EDIT : This list is better.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow this looks cool. 

here

EDIT: They is charging moneys


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Does a game really need sophisticated differential equations for tyres to be good?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Is it MAN enough to handle decent graphics?



It was expensive, but i dont think it has a good videocard.
2ghz and 2gb of RAM. But im not a computer genius.
Maybe i can steal my brothers pc


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Does a game really need sophisticated differential equations for tyres to be good?


I say lets go for fun over simulation XD



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> It was expensive, but i dont think it has a good videocard.
> 2ghz and 2gb of RAM. But im not a computer genius.
> Maybe i can steal my brothers pc


We dont need a super fancy game only a good one XD

Be back a bit later. 2 hours or so XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Of course fun simulation. We don't have 20 hours to test the best setup for a track.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Unless your online as much as me


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

If I'm online then I'm not playing games


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Your point is well made  

Where's Jessy from? 

We should work on a timeline XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

She's canadian. 

I don't work or have school () so I should be open for anything that's not in my sleeptime


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

She's canadian I live in the same time zone as you, but work U.S. times, J_E_S is always around. 

This could work


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

If we actually manage to organize something like a member race, bricks will be shat


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Hell yes! 

But the four of us should trial run it all first


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Obviously. Or we're all gonna crash in the first few curves


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

This is gonna be awesome if it comes off properly XD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 4, 2008)

Kimi is gonna win!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Let's hope he does


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

3 cheers for Kimi.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Good night for today. Figure something out about the game


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Good night Andy and next time we're all on discussion is a go XD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

My timezone is GMT -4.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Me Andy and J_E_S are around GMT +1 to GMT +3


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

So 5-7 hour difference? That's not too bad.. Weekends would probably be the best bet?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not working weekends for the next month after this one, but even this one I should be able to squeeze in some time.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

Was a game decided on or???? I haven't checked since I was at work earlier, and I'm too tired to check now.

Going to get some sleep in a few minutes. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

Noting yet, but were all up for it, lets make a choice tomorrow then, night Jessy XD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2008)

Sure thing. 

Kimi will kick butt in practice tomorrow too, you'll see!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2008)

I cant wait X3

Night Jessy XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

Practice? Is practice important at all?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

It is when Kimi is on top.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 5, 2008)

erm......yh................massa on top >< ...........gay


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> erm......yh................massa on top >< ...........gay



Yeah, I get tired of seeing that round headed weiner up there all the time.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 5, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Yeah, I get tired of seeing that round headed weiner up there all the time.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

NO NO NO *NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!* 

Flynn Carson


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

Kimi got Massa'd


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 5, 2008)

Well Kimi is by far the better racer.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

Too true.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

In the end, just the race counts anyway.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

As a true Kimi Raikkonen fan il say this..
I fucking hate Hill and Lauda for discarding a world champion from the championship AND im sure that kimi will fight back( especially in SPA) and he we will win the championship!
HE IS THE BEST DRIVER IN F1 at moment so Massa and Hamilton can only dream the WDC


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

When did Hill and Lauda say that?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 5, 2008)

Of course kimi will fight back, you in for a race LH mang?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

I posted like two or three weeks ago with Hill quotes saying that he was supporting Kimi. x_x


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> When did Hill and Lauda say that?


He and Lauda said that Kimi have no chance of winning the championship  no matter what.


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Of course kimi will fight back, you in for a race LH mang?


F1 race? what kind?XD


Jessica said:


> I posted like two or three weeks ago with Hill quotes saying that he was supporting Kimi. x_x


And 1 week later he and lauda said these words.... that kimi cant be considered as one of the championship title favors...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

So we can pretty much not give a shit about what they say


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

Where did they say this? :s


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So we can pretty much not give a shit about what they say


Indeed



Jessica said:


> Where did they say this? :s


give me 1 moment to find the link it was posted in Eurosport.com


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

There you go
Hill:
Lauda:


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I can forgive Hill, but Lauda is a nasty, senile old man who I hope misplaces his dentures some morning.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

He's not THAT old yet.

What happened to his race driving son ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

Probably somewhere in f 3000? Seriously lauda supported kimi since he was in Sauber and now what?? he sells him out because he have some difficulties. i trust Kimi that he will do everything to win the WDC


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

I never listen to that old coot, he always says bad crap. Also he's in his sixties.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

Well it's still not late in the championship. Making assumptions earlier than 2-3 races before the end is pointless.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

Im saying this because like everyone start to say that kimi must help Massa and that Massa is number 1 in ferrari and stuff....im sure they will eat their words soon or later


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Im saying this because like everyone start to say that kimi must help Massa and that Massa is number 1 in ferrari and stuff....im sure they will eat their words soon or later



They did last year. 

Kimi didn't cruise past Massa until like Monza or so.. I think.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

Monza was WHICH race in the year?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

Probably like where we are this year, I think.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 5, 2008)

Work is killing me so little time to talk


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

I know what that's like. x_x


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

next year i have planned to go at least 5 races XD damn its gonna be a good year XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

Goodyear? 

Isn't that damn expensive to fly around like that? The ones near you are turkey, hungary, italy... maybe some other european tracks... what else?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

Just going to ONE race would be expensive for me.. Unless I would take a bus or something. Even then... I dunno. 

I don't think I'd want to travel to too many races because I'm content enough watching races from home. I'd probably want to go to just one, just to say, "Yes, I've been to a live Formula One race."


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Goodyear?
> 
> Isn't that damn expensive to fly around like that? The ones near you are turkey, hungary, italy... maybe some other european tracks... what else?


Spain ,Spain2(European GP),Belgium, italy and Turkey XD


Jessica said:


> Just going to ONE race would be expensive for me.. Unless I would take a bus or something. Even then... I dunno.
> 
> I don't think I'd want to travel to too many races because I'm content enough watching races from home. I'd probably want to go to just one, just to say, "Yes, I've been to a live Formula One race."


Canadian Gp is one of my fav!! you should go there its awesome XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

The only track I could visit is the austrian one and they don't race there anymore


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The only track I could visit is the austrian one and they don't race there anymore


After the Spa the A1 circuit was the best!!! high speed track with many overtaking ahh good old days :/


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

It's just a few years ago lol


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's just a few years ago lol


2003 was the last race or 2002 cant remember but i miss the battle's in there :/ Hakkinen vs Shumacher  fighting like crazy


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

Those weren't the good old days though. 

That was like.. yesterday on the F1 timeline.


But I guess the "good old days" are whatever drivers, teams, and tracks were around when you started watching. I'm at the point where most of the drivers who were in when I started watching are gone. :\


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

That's 99 for me and most drivers from back then are away now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

i started watching f1 since 97 i still remember what Shumacher wanted to do to Villenueve


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

We should choose a gaaaame.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

The only racing games I own are gp3+4, dtm race driver 2, colin mcrae 04, trackmania nations and some random older ones.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 5, 2008)

i tried to look a game for pc or xbox360 about f1 and i only found F1 2002


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

It came out with grand prix 4. 

There hasn't been a licensed f1 game since those two, I think.
(On the pc)


----------



## Jessica (Sep 5, 2008)

Well rFactor is free and has F1 car/track downloads.



Flynn Carson
Hm..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO thank god we dont have to change the engine XD


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 6, 2008)

kimi 4th xD

if you dont ebat massa tomorrow........................... >_>


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 6, 2008)

Massa is gonna win tomorrow 
Hamilton out


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 6, 2008)

Jessica said:


> We should choose a gaaaame.


Yes 



Tifa said:


> i started watching f1 since 97 i still remember what Shumacher wanted to do to Villenueve


That was epic fail on Schumachers part 

Some should shop some fail pics lol //At work 

So qualy went


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Massa is gonna win tomorrow
> Hamilton out


Both massa and Hamilton will go out


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 6, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Both massa and Hamilton will go out


Hell nooooo 
Im always right when it comes to f1


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 6, 2008)

I say we have a new racewinner due ti retirements


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

Since 2004 Kimi is the only winner there so i refuse to accept anyone else!!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 6, 2008)

If Kimi doesn't win tomorrow, I'll probably just give up on the season. :\

His form is just..... Well, it's just not right this year at all.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2008)

Just pretend this season never happened


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

Have faith in Kimi!! he is the WDC and he will fight till end


----------



## Jessica (Sep 6, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Have faith in Kimi!! he is the WDC and he will fight till end



Well I do have faith in him and he's been my favourite since his first year, but reality is reality and facts are facts. :\


----------



## Dan (Sep 6, 2008)

Its coz Hamilton has upped his game 

But I still wouldn't write off Kimi, the guy is the master of deception.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 6, 2008)

Venom said:


> Its coz Hamilton has upped his game
> 
> But I still wouldn't write off Kimi, the guy is the master of deception.



Hamilton hasn't changed all year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 6, 2008)

Hamilton sucks lol


----------



## Dan (Sep 6, 2008)

Hamilton sits 6 points clear of Massa, pole for tomorrow and you call him shit 

That's plain hate.

--

Jessica, I mean from last season.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

IF maclaren did steal the Ferraris data last year (their car developing is based on the data's) then trust me Hamilton wouldnt even be close to chase the championship... he have by far the best car this year


----------



## Dan (Sep 6, 2008)

Tifa said:


> IF maclaren did steal the Ferraris data last year (their car developing is based on the data's) then trust me Hamilton wouldnt even be close to chase the championship... he have by far the best car this year


The thing is he does have the better car and is taking advantage of that. You can't put him down for driving well even if Mclaren did cheat.

What Hamilton done to Massa in Germany wasn't only because of the car. It was also fantastic driving.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 6, 2008)

Drives into parked cars in the pits. 


So Senna-esque.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

and what he did to raikkonen at Canada was soo amazing also eh?? driving skills?


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 6, 2008)

looking good everyone hamilton pole lets all hope he can win


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> looking good everyone hamilton pole lets all hope he can win



Oh lol, in before Jessica


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 6, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> looking good everyone hamilton pole lets all hope he can win


let hope that neither Hamilton or Massa will score points


----------



## Jessica (Sep 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh lol, in before Jessica



*RAGE!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2008)

Did we decide on a game yet?

Good night.


----------



## wsc (Sep 7, 2008)

what game?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Did we decide on a game yet?
> 
> Good night.



Nope, we didn't.


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

At all the hate above.

Ok, whatever Hamilton's crap blah blah blah. 

If Hamilton's crap Kimi and Massa are summit else.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

lol venom! 

lewis is a lewser
massa is crap, we all know that
kimi is god.............

he is what fabregas is to arsenal xD
old-skool fans dont like lewser hamilton much!! haha


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

I only like Hamilton coz hes from Britain, and I support everyone British.

I don't care. 

Hamilton is 21, 2nd year of F1 and he leads by 6 points. Only someone with skill can do that.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

But he lead last year too, that was more impressive


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay.. I was playing Spore with the race in the background.. McLaren is doing..... SO HORRIBLE! And it's only the second lap! 

I'm watching this for sure.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Link to the stream please


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Raikkonen was leading before the end of the second lap! 

Hamilton spun.. Kovalainen is like 11th. Raikkonen just set the fastest lap on lap 3.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't watch the race, Zaru? Here you go. 

*Lap 4/44*
1. Raikkonen
2. Hamilton
3. Massa
4. Alonso
5. Bourdais
6. Webber
7. Kubica
8. Piquet

Fastest Lap: Raikkonen


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Someone posted a stream to the race recently. I want that T_T


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, I don't know about that. I've never watched online. 

I'll look around for you though!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Watch "Wheels" channel: 

Requires German IP: 

lip locking


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

None of these make any sense to me T_T


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a good race. 

Almost halfway through. Raikkonen is doing really well. The Toro Rossos are in very good positions! Bourdais was in 2nd before his pit stop.

1. Raikkonen
2. Hamilton
3. Massa
4. Alonso
5. Bourdais
6. Kubica
7. Vettel
8. Heidfeld


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn, the stream from 2 weeks ago doesn't work anymore


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

I can keep you updated if you want.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

My, thank you.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Rain is now predicted before the end of the race. 

Massa is leading now, but I'm pretty sure he still has to pit since he was in 3rd before.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Would be nice if the rain screws up everyone in the end, but if it's bad for kimi then you'll be raging


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 7, 2008)

Theres going to be light rain, nothing serious.
xD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 7, 2008)

FUcking hamilton


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 7, 2008)

Idiot Raikonen


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Raikkonen is out. :|

Hamilton should be disqualified for passing off track..



This is just... Crappy. I'm through with this season.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 7, 2008)

Bourdais third  finally he showed himself
No 7th for Bourdais.............
Heidfeld 3rd amazing final lap


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

If they don't penalize Hamilton, I'm going to stop watching for the rest of the year.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> If they don't penalize Hamilton, I'm going to stop watching for the rest of the year.



He gave back the position to Raikonen.
But overtook him in the next corner!
Not penalty worthy imo


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, the season is over for me now. :\

I guess I'll watch Singpore but..


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

I just turned on the TV to watch eastenders and saw the last 2 laps.  I think could drive better than them


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 7, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I just turned on the TV to watch eastenders and saw the last 2 laps.  I think could drive better than them



LoL 
Really ???


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Well, the season is over for me now. :\
> 
> I guess I'll watch Singpore but..



Thats what you say now because you are disappointed in Kimi.
Real F1 fans watch every race


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2008)

REAL F1??? FUCKING FIA LICKING BRITISH ASS. Hamilton Cut the corner AND NEVER gave the position actually back BECAUSE HE TOOK the Slip streaming right after kimi passed!!  You can that fair?? AND fuck FERRARi for not giving Kimi the wet tyres


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2008)

Hamilton gained an advantage. 

Penalty.


----------



## wsc (Sep 7, 2008)

ferrari needs a new technical director , bring Ross back!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2008)

Hamilton DIDN'T really let Kimi to pass him... he just brake a little more than kimi before the corner and kimi passed him for 1 sec then Hamilton overtakes him when he actually cannot take his place back. if this isnt a penatly for dangerous driving over extreme weather conditions then what is it?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

stupid hamil-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) >< fool acting like his so great!!! praying for rain........sounds desperate NOT brave!! (facking itv!) jeez..................


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

When they crossed the line Kimi was in front, on the straight Hamilton passed him again.

Kimi fans are so bitter...... and he fucking crashed himself. Bet you'll blame Hamilton for that too.

--

^ Don't hate.... you know Kimi has prayed for rain too.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2008)

No run off - Hamilton loses time across grass. 

Since there was one he didnt lose time.

Uses this to his *advantage* to gain position.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

lol glory fan >< F1 existed before hamilton! 

the ferrari is just doo doo in the rain.............massa showed that in the brit GP!! i doubt he had any control when he crashed!!! hamilton is lucky, he should just admit it...........^_^


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 7, 2008)

Hamilton shows he is the greatest driver and does it once again (wins i mean )


----------



## birabudo (Sep 7, 2008)

the fact is that kimi gave hamil no room so 2 options short cut the chicane or run into 
kimi and he did let him pass after  he cut the chicane


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2008)

Hamiltrolls lol


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't hate coz Ferrari's don't say on a wet surface.

I mean Kimi passed Hamilton again.... not even 5 seconds passed and Kimi done a 270 degree spin. WTF?!?!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

kimi shudda just done what hamilton did to him in canada................just crash into him and say 'i didnt see it'..........

thats the thing, the ferrari lost it when it was behind hamilton, so i doubt he was putting too much pressure to fend anyone off, im sure he knew he could have a shot with a lap to go!!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 7, 2008)

ferrari lovers just come to terms that you lost this weekend fair and square it was better driving from hamilton then kimi at the end


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2008)

lulz Hamiltrolls


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

No your a Hamilhater.  Hamilhater.... thats what Imma call you.

I guess it was Hamilton's fault Kimi crashed.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

lol of course, hamiltons arrogance bent the rear wing of kimis car..............

i admit it was kimis fault, but to say hamilton was the better driver today!! he was owned for 42 laps............he just got lucky........


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 7, 2008)

lewis overtook kimi with skill kimi was 2nd when he smashed


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll come back once the Hamilfans have calmed down


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

Nah, Kimi had a fantastic race today no doubt about it. Hamitlon did overtake him nicely though.

But then Kimi crashed himself.....

Tachikoma_Pilot - why not post something logical?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Jessica 

Oh well


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

cant see kimi winning now, last year it was differant, it was one ferrari vs 2 squabbling mclarens............this year its the other way round!!

even if he is winning , i can see ferrari telling him to bend over let massa pass


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

I've seen some news about him probably turning number 2 at ferrari now. That's just horrible


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2008)

Venom said:


> Nah, Kimi had a fantastic race today no doubt about it. Hamitlon did overtake him nicely though.
> 
> But then Kimi crashed himself.....
> 
> Tachikoma_Pilot - why not post something logical?


Hard being logical at work. 

Review my discussions with J_E_S if you want logic.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 7, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Hamilton DIDN'T really let Kimi to pass him... he just brake a little more than kimi before the corner and kimi passed him for 1 sec then Hamilton overtakes him when he actually cannot take his place back. if this isnt a penatly for dangerous driving over extreme weather conditions then what is it?



Just look at it again. Hamilton was clearly behind Kimi.
Tough luck................
It was a fair race imo.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Well both of them are under investigation so who knows what will happen?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

I didn't see what happened. Any videos of that?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

HAMILTON DEMOTED TO 3RD!!!!


> McLaren's Lewis Hamilton was stripped of a dramatic victory in the Belgian Grand Prix after stewards handed him a 25-second post-race penalty.
> 
> The Englishman was demoted to third place behind Ferrari's Felipe Massa and BMW Sauber's Nick Heidfeld.
> 
> The move came after an investigation into a late-race battle between Hamilton and Ferrari's Kimi Raikkonen.



bbc.com/sport


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Yup. Good.


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

Blasphemy..... scam.... racism....

I guess this is what will happen when someone black begins to dominate a sport like F1.

Corrupt fuckers


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Tough shit lewis


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Venom said:


> Blasphemy..... scam.... racism....



Racism... LOL...

You've got to be kidding me. Any driver would have received that penalty.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

blasphemy..............scam.....................hamilton cant overtake


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Where's an updated chart of the championship points?


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

HE DONE NOTHING WRONG!!!!!

The stewards were paid off by Ferrari.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Suuuuuuuuuuuure 

Just accept it. Shit happens.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Venom said:


> HE DONE NOTHING WRONG!!!!!
> 
> The stewards were paid off by Ferrari.



Okay, I've concluded that you are one of the CRAZY Hamilton fans. Crazy over him _and_ crazy in the head.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Where's an updated chart of the championship points?



I don't think there is one yet that I can find, but...

Hamilton 76
Massa 74
Kubica 58
Raikkonen 57
Heidfeld 49
Kovalainen 43
Trulli 26

etc...


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Okay, I've concluded that you are one of the CRAZY Hamilton fans. Crazy over him _and_ crazy in the head.


Man I'm just joking chill out lol.

But nah I feel robbed. It puts Massa 2 points behind Hamilton. FFS!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Venom said:


> Man I'm just joking chill out lol.
> 
> But nah I feel robbed. I think that puts Massa 4/3 points behind Hamilton.



Hamilton receives four less, Massa gets two more so... It is a two point gap.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

kimi already cut the gap by 6  

lol dude, hamilton cut the corner and got an advantage, he claims to let kimi back, but all he did was get into his slipstream! sly b@stard! 

massa...................i think thats the most undeserved victory in recent years!


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

I wanna hear some Ron Dennis rage!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I don't think there is one yet that I can find, but...
> 
> Hamilton 76
> Massa 74
> ...



Raikonnen is actually behind kubica now? Shit


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> kimi already cut the gap by 6
> 
> lol dude, hamilton cut the corner and got an advantage, he claims to let kimi back, but all he did was get into his slipstream! sly b@stard!
> 
> massa...................i think thats the most undeserved victory in recent years!



If it comes to it though, I will support Massa for the championship. No way do I want to see that arrogant "kid" win. :\



			
				Lewis Hamilton said:
			
		

> Then Kimi spun and I got back past, it was great.


Lewis Hamilton is the only driver I can remember who calls the misfortunes of other drivers "great."


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

Omg.... fuck the CRAZY Hamilton fans.

Everyone in this whole thread fucking hates on Hamilton so much. It's unreal.

I'm 100% confident coz I saw the interview, he didn't mean Kimi spinning was great he meant getting back past him was great.  @ you people.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

hamilton is atad arrogant. ie

''i laughed, and said to my dad ''how did you crash a car at 30mph''
hamilton went on to crash into the stationary kimi at canada

''no one can overtake me on the outside''
raikkonen overtook him................on the outside................

joking aside, the penelty is a joke! even if i am a kimi-fanboy! lol why wasnt massa penalised for almost crashing into sutil in teh pits in valencia? which was WAY mroe dangerous IMO.

back to joking...............HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! xD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

Venom said:


> Everyone in this whole thread fucking hates on Hamilton so much. It's unreal



Maybe because he's compared himself to Ayrton Senna and practically called himself his reincarnation once?

I'm glad that he's toned down his Senna love this year. It was so unbearable last year.

He's just really arrogant and spouts really bullheaded comments. That's why people don't like him.. Not because he can beat our favourite drivers.


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

To above posts, the guy is 21... do you expect him to be super mature or something? Most 21 year olds are in a club getting drunk, hes driving an F1 car. Cut him some slack.

It's funny how everyone says Ali was the best at boxing and his arrogance/cockiness was genius. Hamilton does it.... blasphemy... someone murder him.... "I HATE HIS GUTS SO MUCH"

--

But anyway he was penalized and still sits 2 points ahead. Hopefully this makes him more determined.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 7, 2008)

And it's funny how you act like Hamilton can do absolutely no wrong.


----------



## Dan (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not acting like that lol.

It's clear Hamilton is hated when he does something good but still wont get credit.... but hey that's how humans are.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

If he had become world champion last year, I wonder how people would have reacted


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> No run off - Hamilton loses time across grass.
> 
> Since there was one he didnt lose time.
> 
> Uses this to his *advantage* to gain position.


Clever analysis person  

I agree


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2008)

Justice fucking served !! Not he only gain advantage by cutting chicane PLUS he tried to defend his position by changing  his line TWICE which is against the rules


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 7, 2008)

how much did ferrari pay them this time, this always happans ferrari and fia find some way to get the win even if they lost its just unfair


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2008)

P.S Im no Ferrari fan, Im a Kimi fan, but I would have given Hamilton a harsher penalty XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> how much did ferrari pay them this time, this always happans ferrari and fia find some way to get the win even if they lost its just unfair



Oh come on, don't be a sore loser now


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> P.S *Im no Ferrari fan, Im a Kimi fan*, but I would have given Hamilton a harsher penalty XD



same here 

ferrari are scum >< 

i seriosuly dont get it, why didnt massa get a penelty for the pit alne in valencia? todays incident was just an awesome battle!!! shame kimi crashed it but they were having a proper duel!!! even i find this news kinda disturbing


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 7, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Justice fucking served !! Not he only gain advantage by cutting chicane PLUS he tried to defend his position by changing  his line TWICE which is against the rules



This is not how the FIA argued the 25sec penalty.
Hammilton was pushed out of the corner, due to this he took a straight line and came in front of Kimi.
He lifted after that so that he came behind Kimi. But he took over Kimi the next corner. In this case he still had the advantage from going straight.
Thats why he got the penalty.

ps Massa won, i was right after all


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

Ali WAS great, so he could eb arrogant, all hamilton has proved is 
1) his an Ok driver
2) he can only win from 2nd row max
3) he aint won a championship, so he cant brag.........yet

i was watching the last lap on the itv website
i have to admit...................that was the most crazy lap ive ever seen!!! even mroe crazy then the euro GP last year!! 

hamilton attempts rape on kimi, kimi bitchslaps lewis out the way *lewis then cheats!*
lewis bitchslaps kimi into turn one, kimi makes contact with the merc
both cars start spazzing out
*cue rosberg*
lewis aviods lost german, kimi takes lead
lewis loses ALL grip on grass, loses lots of time
kimi has random braindamage and spins...........games on back to lewis
kimi loses the ferrari, smashes into wall!

EPIC duel! 

no mention of the 'race winner' massa >_>


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 7, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> ferrari are scum ><




such nice words havent been said in a while


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 7, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Ali WAS great, so he could eb arrogant, all hamilton has proved is
> 1) his an Ok driver
> 2) he can only win from 2nd row max
> 3) he aint won a championship, so he cant brag.........yet
> ...



Massa had a decent race !!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2008)

Hamilton was pushed out of corner??? the he should fucking brake!! He knew that he couldn't pass through there and still he consisted and lost,kimi was just following his racing line the one to blame is Hamilton that tried to play super driver and pass kimi there....well good luck next time lewis ( if there is gonna be next time for you )
And for Massa im sorry be he doesnt have the champion aura in order to win the championship.... he was broughtt as Ferrari's 2nd driver not first and thats what hurts Massa.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2008)

> And for Massa im sorry be he doesnt have the champion aura in order to win the championship.... he was broughtt as Ferrari's 2nd driver not first and thats what hurts Massa.



And the fact that Schumacher raped him repeatedly. 
It would be a stain on the F1WDC to have him as a champ. 

Even though Kimi hasn't exactly dominated Massa, he really hasn't been himself since moving to Ferrari.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol my thoughts on massa exactly. If he was champion I'd be like "who?" and hardly anyone would remember it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2008)

He'd be the next Alan Jones.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 7, 2008)

massa is what i call a steady driver he isent a world champion in my eyes how he drives he is like a safe net for pionts


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Well he drives unspectacular, I'll give him that


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 7, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> massa is what i call a steady driver he isent a world champion in my eyes how he drives he is like a safe net for pionts


Also known as Alan Jones lol


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2008)

the only thing i rememebr about massa in that race was kimi nailing him at eu rouge! 

lol it was just liek when alonso bitch slapped lewis last year!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 7, 2008)

> Well he drives unspectacular, I'll give him that



agreed 



> Also known as Alan Jones lol



who is this alan jones you speak of


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 8, 2008)

Well we can all conclude that Kimi's championship is over.
And there have been rumours that he's getting the 2nd driver treatment.
So I dont care what you all talk about Massa, the fact remains that hes got more points than Kimi........


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> who is this alan jones you speak of


Exactly


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 8, 2008)

We all know that Mclaren is going to protest against the 25sec penalty.
But there is a little thing I want to share with you guys.
Article 152 from Sport Regulations says that the penalty is the equivalent of a drive-through penalty. And the funny thing is, there is no protest possibility against drive through penalty's.
McLaren is fukked


----------



## Jessica (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow....

*Ferrari wont rush team orders decision*
Yes, you are all mine

*Raikkonen not giving up yet*
Yes, you are all mine

Kimi, dear... As much as I love you and want to see you win.... I think you should kind of.. Be realistic.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

He needs to win every race with hamilton not getting more than 4 points or so per race. Good luck


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 8, 2008)

Im gonna put it all on massa pek


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2008)

Kimi


----------



## Jessica (Sep 8, 2008)

Well Zaru, stranger things have happened. 



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Im gonna put it all on massa pek


Me too, I guess. :\



Ferrari should steal a McLaren and paint it red.. I bet that would suit Kimi's driving better. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2008)

Kimi was always better at McLaren


----------



## wsc (Sep 8, 2008)

we need not give up on kimi yet

go massa!! it's your best chance now


----------



## Jessica (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm just really surprised that Ferrari isn't going to do any team orders yet.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 8, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I'm just really surprised that Ferrari isn't going to do any team orders yet.



Im not surprised, but Kimi gave a statement a few days ago, that he will help massa where its necessery.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 8, 2008)

pssssssssssssssssssssssh 

did kimi say 'i give up' when he started 17th in the 2005 japanese GP?!
did kimi say 'i give up' when he was dangerously close to losing a wheel in the dying seconds of the european GP 2005?!
DID HE SAY 'I GIVE UP' WHEN HE WAS 17 PPINTS BACK WITH 2 TO GO LAST YEAR?!

OH HELL NO MOFO!!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, he was that far back.. Hm. :\

Well it is still possible for him to win and I'd like him to, but his chances really aren't looking too good.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2008)

He can still win for sure, only it hamilturd and missle has the same bad luck as him.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 8, 2008)

hamilton crash at monza ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe he's using up all the bad luck this year to have good luck next year


----------



## Jessica (Sep 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Maybe he's using up all the bad luck this year to have good luck next year



He ahd bad luck last year too. All those engine change penalties.. x_x


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 8, 2008)

he got screwed a win in france (stupid ferrari exhaust tingy)
he got screwed a POSSIBLE win in canada (hamilturd cant notice a STATIONARY car)

i rather see hamilturd win over massa..................massa is just soooooooooooo boring on the track ><  at least the kimi/lewis duels are epic to watch!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2008)

Well that would be awesome, but I can see him retiring if this year goes on this way


----------



## Jessica (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd rather have Massa win. I just don't like Hamilton at all.. x_x

I used to feel the same way about Alonso though, and now I don't mind him at all. Maybe in a few years when Hamilton starts to talk like an F1 driver and not some junior league racer then I might come around.

Until then..... 




Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Well that would be awesome, but I can see him retiring if this year goes on this way



He has a contract for next year though.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 8, 2008)

yh, if he does retire, itll be at the end of his contract *after he wins a 3rd WDC *

massa is just.................BLAH!! atleast lewis trashtalks and does crazy shizzle ont he track! massa is just THERE!! he just doenst have that aura!! even though lewis is annoying, he would make a better champ!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2008)

Contracts mean squat, he always said he wants to retire young


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 8, 2008)

true, but i cant see raikonnen running away with a year left on his contract! im sure hell honour it.

Monza next..................xD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 8, 2008)

Well he also said about a month ago that he'd still like to stay at Ferrari for a while.

I think he'll outlast Massa there.... I hope.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2008)

Massa should have gone with Schumacher, he was just a lapdog afterall


----------



## Jessica (Sep 8, 2008)

I just thought of something. I wish Villeneuve had gotten the chance to drive for Ferrari. :\

Who do you guys wish would have driven for certain teams?

I wish I could have seen...
Michael Schumacher drive for Williams in the 90's, McLaren in the earlier half of this decade.
Heinz Harald Frentzen drive for Ferrari (I think it would have been neat, and he'd look good in red.. Plus my ketchup jokes!)
Giancarlo Fisichella or Jarno Trulli for Ferrari. Italians should drive for the Italian team. 
Olivier Panis for McLaren. I read that he was a fantastic tester for them.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 8, 2008)

> Kimi was always better at McLaren


he was good at mclaren but had some very bad luck



> I'd rather have Massa win. I just don't like Hamilton at all.. x_x


----------



## wsc (Sep 8, 2008)

kimi has tough luck this year


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2008)

Villeneuve ferrari for me too


----------



## Jessica (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey neat, Fernando Alonso's band has a new video out.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

I bet there are a million guys that resemble him, jessica


----------



## Jessica (Sep 8, 2008)

Fred's kind of handsome, I think. Probably one of the better looking drivers.


I just think it looks funny, someone who sort of looks like him dressed in a nice suit and walking down a beach.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

I bet there's a lot of nick heidfeld lookalikes. I even had someone like that in my highschool class.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2008)

Hakkinen looks like Dave Mustaine


----------



## Jessica (Sep 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hakkinen looks like Dave Mustaine



I just looked up who that is and I laughed so hard.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Mika just has to let his hair grow a bit


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Post guys


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Dave Mustaine killed the thread


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thread Megadeathed


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

This is now officially the race agony thread. We're just waiting for the next race


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

:rage

I WANT MY NIGHT RACE NOW

:rage


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Wait, which race is at night again?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Singapore


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

I wonder how the cars will look at night.

Do F1 tyres show those break circles? You know, from the friction?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

It will XD

I wonder how the lighting will work like U.S races I suppose XD


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2008)

singapore gonna be epic 

im just LOL'ing at all the angry brits writing in talking about how unjust lewis's penelty was, and how poor KR is, and how lewis is the better driver etc.

im reaching the limit on coping with these fans who started to watch F1 when LH started >< its just so annoying to read people views on F1 even though they probably cant name who the champion was before KR >_>


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

It will indeed, I cant wait to see Hamilton fail.

P.S. Tipping Bourdais to do really well (U.S. racers should be used to night races, Europeans less so)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Well "used to". I doubt they're gonna be worse just because it's dark.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Bordais wears glasses though so he may be screwed, remember Villenueve and Hockenheim and changes in light?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2008)

> "In my opinion Hamilton got an advantage by cutting the chicane. Had he stayed on the road, he wouldn't have had the speed to overtake the Ferrari.
> In the same way at Monza someone could cut the first chicane, catch a rival's draft, and overtake him under braking at Roggia.
> When you attack on the outside, you do it at your own risk, because who's on the inside has the right to do the corner. If there isn't enough room, then you lift.
> Had there been a wall there, instead of the surfaced escape route, would Lewis have attacked anyway? Had there been gravel, he wouldn't have had the chance to attack when rejoining the track because of dirty tyres."


-Jarno Trulli



> If Lewis had taken the chicane correctly, he would never have been able to pass Kimi on the very short straight that follows it


- Massa

their view beats the view of brainwashed itv/hamilton fans!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats what I said :


----------



## Dan (Sep 9, 2008)

Unless those people are the stewards it doesn't really matter.

Fact is, they deduction him of the lead and in the appeal well hear everything.

Although I think its too late for him to be given the win again.... its the principle


----------



## Jessica (Sep 9, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Bordais wears glasses though so he may be screwed, remember Villenueve and Hockenheim and changes in light?



As someone who wears glasses, I don't see how that would really effect him. :\

Lights don't really bother you at all when you wear glasses, they'll look the same to you with glasses on as they do off.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Well as long as you don't wear sunglasses.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Jessica said:


> As someone who wears glasses, I don't see how that would really effect him. :\
> 
> Lights don't really bother you at all when you wear glasses, they'll look the same to you with glasses on as they do off.


there was a huge report done on the Villeneuve accident in Hockenheim (the one that probably ended his career to be fair, was never the same). and it was found that the contacts that he used was not able to adapt fast enough to changes in light. 

The track then changed shortly afterwards to get out of the shadows of the trees


----------



## Jessica (Sep 9, 2008)

That would look weird.. The drivers wearing sunglasses for a night race. x_x



> there was a huge report done on the Villeneuve accident in Hockenheim (the one that probably ended his career to be fair, was never the same). and it was found that the contacts that he used was not able to adapt fast enough to changes in light.


Ew, contacts.. No thank you. Yuck. Glass against your eyeballs. Ew.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

So ya, there may be issues


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2008)

its wierd, watching that video, it seemed the ferrari just lost it, it didnt really look like kimi was strugling to keep to from not spinning, he runs wide then BANG! wall!! 

both did REALLY well not to smash up the lost williams!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 9, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> its wierd, watching that video, it seemed the ferrari just lost it, it didnt really look like kimi was strugling to keep to from not spinning, he runs wide then BANG! wall!!
> 
> both did REALLY well not to smash up the lost williams!



I think it was the wet white line that killed him while he was comming into the track again.......


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2008)

stupid wet white lines.......................i bet ron dennis painted them lines............with non-waterproof paint.............


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

I bet Ron pee'd those lines wet.


----------



## Dan (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't hate on Ron 

OMG... I hate Heikki Kovalainen, how did he flop so hard in the last race?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Heikki is to Hamilton as Massa is to Shumacher 

Patsy driver ftw lol


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2008)

Did heiki win a race yet?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2008)

he won a few races back this year i think

and finally McLaren launch their appeal officially


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 9, 2008)

He only won 1 race this year.


----------



## Dan (Sep 9, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Heikki is to Hamilton as Massa is to Shumacher
> 
> Patsy driver ftw lol


Thing is he's only helped him a few times lol.

Heikki can't really do much when he's in 13th place.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Did heiki win a race yet?


Yep. not something to shout about though. 



Nemesis said:


> he won a few races back this year i think
> 
> and finally McLaren launch their appeal officially


I hope they get estra sanctions for frivolous appeals. 


Lastier said:


> He only won 1 race this year.


A very fortunate win lol


----------



## Jessica (Sep 9, 2008)

Heikki's best race this year was in Australia.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Heikki will never amount to anything lol


----------



## Jessica (Sep 9, 2008)

Only for as long as he has to bend over for Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Which will be forever lol


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2008)

HK gives BJ's to LH ><

HOW many times has Hk blantantly slowed down to let lewser go past him?! can you imagine PSYCHO montoya being that nice to a team mate?!?


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 9, 2008)

lay off the hekki hate you guys


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> HK gives BJ's to LH ><
> 
> HOW many times has Hk blantantly slowed down to let lewser go past him?! can you imagine PSYCHO montoya being that nice to a team mate?!?



I think the radio transmission would have been like this..



			
				Radio Transmission said:
			
		

> *Team Guy:* _Juan, could you please slow down and let Kimi/Ralf past you? They are faster than you._
> 
> *Montoya:* _Fuck off!_



You know he probably would say something like that.. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Montoya would rage


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> lay off the hekki hate you guys



I don't even know enough about him to hate him


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Now that is bad for a sport with only 4 real potential racewinners  

(Sorry Kubica) lol


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Wait until next year for Kubica. x_x

BMW Sauber just keep getting better and better, so I think he'll do swell next year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

2009 - Watch out Ferrari and McLaren here comes BMW Sauber (and maybe Renault/Toyota/Red Bull)

2010 Will be Honda's year


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

2011 - Force India


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Force India 

What was their best result until now?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Good question! Let me look!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

10th in Spain by Giancarlo Fisichella.

I'm glad BMW Sauber is _"BMW Sauber"_ and not just _"BMW."_ It's nice that they're still holding onto the old Sauber name.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

I remember the whole issue about whether BMW or the team's name is in front


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

As long as "Sauber" is still there, I'll be happy.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Force India
> 
> What was their best result until now?



well i think it was gonna be 5th until kimi had his way in monaco


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

I think even minardi and arrows did better than that


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Kimi said he has nothing to lose so he's going to go "all out" at Monza.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

His engine is probably gonna go "all out" too. Again.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

DON'T.

EVEN.

SUGGEST.

THAT.


I don't want to have to hurt you Zaru.. I like you.. So please don't make me hurt you..


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

How many races did Kimi finish this year, until now?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Almost all. :|


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't make this harder than it has to be


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Look at the table at the bottom. Every two years he does very well. Next year will be a good year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

No engine drama please


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Look at the table at the bottom. Every two years he does very well. Next year will be a good year.



When you look at it like that, his chances truly are good to be number 1 next year ?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 10, 2008)

Jessica said:


> As long as "Sauber" is still there, I'll be happy.



I heard Peter Sauber still has the most shares on that team.......


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Nope, I posted something recently that said he might be _back up to_ 20% soon.

Anyway, I am playing with statistics right now for you guys.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

I miss the Minardi team


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 10, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Nope, I posted something recently that said he might be _back up to_ 20% soon.
> 
> Anyway, I am playing with statistics right now for you guys.



Last time i heard he baught some shares....


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Whats Eddie Jordan and Alian Prost doing these days? lol


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh god I just remembered that Prost had his own team 
God when did they stop?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Argh my fingers feel weird and funny... You guys better go "Hmm, very interesting! Thank you for compiling this!" when I am done!!! x_x


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Of course, Jessica. It's very appreciated


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Of course, Jessica. It's very appreciated



How can it be appreciated when you don't know what it is?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh god I just remembered that Prost had his own team
> God when did they stop?


I miss him


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay, done. My fingers feel weird.. I did this just because I was curious, but I couldn't find any lists like this, even on Wikipedia... So I made my own... x_x



*DRIVERS WHO HAVE SCORED OVER 100 POINTS*
Drivers still racing are *bolded in blue*.


*1369* - Michael Schumacher
*768.5* - Alain Prost
*610* - Ayrton Senna
*533* - *David Coulthard*
*530* - *Rubens Barrichello*
*513* - *Fernando Alonso*
*513* - *Kimi Raikkonen*
*481.5* - Nelson Piquet (Sr.)
*480* - Nigel Mansell
*420.5* - Niki Lauda
*420* - Mika Hakkinen
*385* - Gerhard Berger
*360* - Damon Hill
*359* - Jackie Stewart
*329* - Ralf Schumacher
*307* - Juan Pablo Montoya
*298* - Carlos Reutemann
*281* - Emerson Fittipaldi
*281* - Ricardo Patrese
*275* - *Felipe Massa*
*270* - Graham Hill
*267* - *Giancarlo Fisichella*
*255* - Jim Clark
*253* - Jack, Brabham
*248* - Denny Hulme
*246* - Jody Scheckter
*245* - Juan Manuel Fangio
*241* - Jean Alesi
*235* - Jacques Villeneuve
*232* - *Jenson Button*
*209* - Clay Regazzoni
*228* - Jacques Laffite
*209* - Jarno Trulli
*206* - Ronnie Peterson
*199* - Alan Jones
*191* - Eddie Irvine
*189* - *Nick Heidfeld*
*188.5* - Bruce McLaren
*186.5* - Michele Alboreto
*185.64* - Stirling Moss
*185* - *Lewis Hamilton*
*181* - Jacky Ickx
*180* - Mario Andretti
*180* - John Surtees
*179* - James Hunt
*174* - Heinz-Harald Frentzen
*169* - John Watson
*159.5* - Keke Rosberg
*139* - Patrick Depailler
*135* - Thierry Boutsen
*133* - Dan Gurney
*122* - Elio de Angelis
*115.33* - Nino Farina
*112.64* - Mike Hawthorn
*107.64* - Alberto Ascari
*107* - Jochen Rindt
*103* - *Robert Kubica*
*103* - Patrick Tambay
*102* - Richie Ginther
*101* - Didier Pironi
*101* - Gilles Villeneuve


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

I would rep you for your hard work but I did already


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW, IF HAMILTON CONTINIUES AT THIS RATe HE'LL BE TOP IN NO TIME!

already on 185 after 1.5 seasons!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> WOW, IF HAMILTON CONTINIUES AT THIS RATe HE'LL BE TOP IN NO TIME!
> 
> already on 185 after 1.5 seasons!



Let's wait for a crappy McLaren.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll rep you for that later, Jessica.

And lol shit, schumacher is really out of everyone else's (barring senna, maybe, since he died) league.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Let's wait for a crappy McLaren.


Dennis only does that to Kimi


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'll rep you for that later, Jessica.
> 
> And lol shit, schumacher is really out of everyone else's (barring senna, maybe, since he died) league.



When I saw that number.. Over 1000... Wow.. o_o

I didn't know that he was THAT far ahead.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Well shit, remember that he also has 7 championship titles. That's 5 more than any current driver, right?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2008)

thtas when he was shit-stomping the early 2000's >< i rememebr he had the title won by france!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow it seems so long ago now... 2000-2004, then came alonso and he retired in 2006, right


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Alonso scared him away.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Well better retire while you're still doing decent instead of waiting until you're drifting into mediocrity.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well better retire while you're still doing decent instead of waiting until you're drifting into mediocrity.


Phone Barrichello, tell him that lol


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well better retire while you're still doing decent instead of waiting until you're drifting into mediocrity.



Giancarlo? Are you reading this?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol 

Most formula 1 drivers that have been in middle class teams or above for at least a few years can probably retire at age 35 and never need to work again


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Geez, even one year for a nobody like us would put us on easy street for a bit. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

I could put a finacial plan together to live off one years money


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol I think even the less paid drivers get a million  per season. It's insane


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Football money


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2008)

raikkonen gets $1 bizzillion


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

I really can't understand WHY they need to be paid so much.

Give some of that money to the people who need it! Like me!


Or why don't all these drivers actually do something useful with their money? Go help African nations or something!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Its so they can retire really, they careers span is so short.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Or why don't all these drivers actually do something useful with their money? Go help African nations or something!



Why don't all people with lots of money do something useful with their money?

Because they DON'T CARE


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Or their chin maintenace fees are too large ala Michael Schumacher.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

Well shit, his chin had better aerodynamics than his car


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Why do you think he always won, secrit chin downforce. 

The FIA had no idea it was that powerful.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

So that's why heidfeld grows himself a beard ?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I really can't understand WHY they need to be paid so much.
> 
> Give some of that money to the people who need it! Like me!
> 
> ...



if you got offered a ?1,000,000 a year contract...................would you decline and ask for it to be reduced 

hieldfeld has epic beard, button looks like a hobo..............


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 10, 2008)

in the world there will always be the rich and the poor thats just how it is


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Button looks A LOT better than Heidfeld.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Heidfeld's beard hinders his performance hence the results


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay.... I think I just thought of like the only thing that would make me accept Lewis Hamilton.



He has to grow an afro. A big, bushy afro.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 10, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Okay.... I think I just thought of like the only thing that would make me accept Lewis Hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> He has to grow an afro. A big, bushy afro.



that would be bad


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

That would make him epic 

He has to dress all 70's like shaft too


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't think you can wear a helmet while wearing an afro.

Unless you cut the afro into the shape of a helmet.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Or wear a huge helmet


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I don't think you can wear a helmet while wearing an afro.
> 
> Unless you cut the afro into the shape of a helmet.



Or he could wear a bigger helmet. 

Or no helmet at all! Ah, what a lovely breeze that would be!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 10, 2008)

Afro = Helmet. Same effect lol


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

i predict raikkonen win in monza!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 11, 2008)

Raikonen 1  Massa 2 Kubica 3

Or maybe trulli


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Raikonen 1  Massa 2 Kubica 3
> 
> Or maybe trulli



Hamilton DNF?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

Hamilton and massa will collide at first turn at brakes XD im never wrong when it comes to predictions except when it rains


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Hamilton and massa will collide at first turn



I hope for that every weekend. x_x


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

If you ask me the entire field should spontaneously burst up in flames and kimi drives a lonely race to victory


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

btw about hamilton appeal i think  they will decide at the end of this month.... what do you think will happen XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

They're not gonna back down on that. Hamilton needs to know his place


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> They're not gonna back down on that. Hamilton needs to know his place



He should just not be stupid! Next time he should back off when he has no room instead of driving across the grass and ahead of the other guy.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 11, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Hamilton DNF?



Hamilton ? Who is that ?
Does he race ?


Yes DNF for Ham


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

What's DNF?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 11, 2008)

Tifa said:


> btw about hamilton appeal i think  they will decide at the end of this month.... what do you think will happen XD



They want to decide before the race of Singapore.
I think they will reject Mclarens appeal............


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What's DNF?



Do not flatuate.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2008)

Jessica said:


> He should just not be stupid! Next time he should back off when he has no room instead of driving across the grass and ahead of the other guy.



his golden boy hamilton though! HOW DARE that horrible finn force him off the track?! man i cant even recall anyone trying to overtake around the outside of that chicane!! but its ok if golden boy does it!!

DNF? kimi should get that on his race helmet!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> DNF? kimi should get that on his race helmet!



Which sponsor is that? 

I think I might use an F1 avatar.. Maybe Kimi. I like Kimi..


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Trulli for podium


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Trulli for podium


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Kimi's face is going to grace this topic a lot more now.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2008)

lol kimi has such a wasteman social life!!! 

its funny how his social and work life are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO opposite!!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

He's a professional party animal!


*Kiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmiiiiiiii!!!! *pek


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2008)

how can be such an alcoholic crazy man in your free time............

yet be ice cool and hardly show any emotion when in comes to work!!! haha!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Talent.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2008)

kimi's wife is hot.....................


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Formula one girls are hot.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Kimi's hotter.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

NO U!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Look deep into those eyes.... And lose yourself.....


----------



## Dan (Sep 11, 2008)

But yeah lets leave this, I wonder. Does the driver getting "some" improve there driving the following day?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Venom said:


> But yeah lets leave this, I wonder. Does the driver getting "some" improve there driving the following day?



Write a fan letter and ask that question.


----------



## Dan (Sep 11, 2008)

Lmao... I'm not that big of a fan to write a letter.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Look deep into those eyes.... And lose yourself.....


Your ava


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2008)

Venom said:


> But yeah lets leave this, I wonder. Does the driver getting "some" improve there driving the following day?



damnnnnnnnnn  lewis has made me proud


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Your ava



Exactly.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 11, 2008)

Kimmi cant tolerate alcohol


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Kimmi cant tolerate alcohol


Don't say that until we put him to the ultimate test. 

Italian GP. Kimi Raikkonen. *Drunk.*


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Exactly.


I know, Im gonna get a huge chin ava tomorrow lol.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Don't say that until we put him to the ultimate test.
> 
> Italian GP. Kimi Raikkonen. *Drunk.*



Italian GP. Kimi Raikkonen. crashes out of gp


thats better unharmed of course


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

But he has to be drunk!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

I've never seen chinmacher drunk


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 11, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Don't say that until we put him to the ultimate test.
> 
> Italian GP. Kimi Raikkonen. *Drunk.*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_68S3HLuRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El Torero (Sep 11, 2008)

*Remembers the good times, when Alonso won the F1 two consecutive times


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Wrong. You've never seen him SOBER.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wrong. You've never seen him SOBER.


I lolled    
He has a hidden reserve in his face lol


(clint999)
(Jizz lol)


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wrong. You've never seen him SOBER.



Is that why in the press conferences he alway seems like he's out of energy and mumbles a lot.. ?

Zaru, I think you're on to something!!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2008)

kimi must go to some AA meetings


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru has solved the Schumacher mystery!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2008)

how did wasteman hamilton get nicole SCHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEERRRRRRRRZINGA!? she must have a thing for losers! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *she still hot *

>_>


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> how did wasteman hamilton get nicole SCHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEERRRRRRRRZINGA!? she must have a thing for losers! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *she still hot *
> 
> >_>


I think most of the other drivers have prettier girlfriends/wives. She just looks like arm candy.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

I want an F1 wife, Dannica marry me


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

I like to drive go-carts! Is that good enough?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Cora schumacher


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Jessica pek


----------



## El Torero (Sep 11, 2008)

Guys, imagine Alonso is in McLaren or Ferrari next year (won´t happen). Will you see him winning F1 for 3rd time? Or will Hamilton/Raikkonen/Massa/any other pilot be superior to him? (remember: in this imagination Alonso is competing in a competitive card, not in a shit car of Renault )

PD: Yes, there is a huge lack of Fernando Alonso here


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

I definitely don't see him winning my sympathy


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Alonso is okay.. I don't mind him much anymore because F1 has a greater evil now. Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm going to try and see if they have an online channel that shows the race next time 

I've not watched F1 for so long now after being addicted to it for 2 years


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

CX said:


> I'm going to try and see if they have an online channel that shows the race next time
> 
> I've not watched F1 for so long now after being addicted to it for 2 years


Dont share it, the last one got mass bandwidth raped


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Dont share it, the last one got mass bandwidth raped



Does that only work during races or only for certain people? I just got an error page or something.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

More importantly, the link in the post is different from the actual text


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

... Oh. Doh..


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Dont share it, the last one got mass bandwidth raped


Thanks 

Nice trick you pulled btw 

Jessica: I'm not getting any errors on this site:
Link removed
The one of the text. It says the next simulcast will be on 12th Sept 

TOMORROW!!!!!
CANT HARDLY WAIT!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Does that only work during races or only for certain people? I just got an error page or something.


Only during races and qualy XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

The real link is the text not where it links to sorry lol so its

Link removed



The other one was the old raped one rofl

/sorry just got so used to masking F1 links that way lol


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2008)

alonso got bitchslapped by the Mc Gay team last year

he was treated like crap by that team!!! 
another reason to hate lewser.................


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

I won't be surprised for the rape. 

Does F1 have as many viewers as popular football games? (I mean soccer for those who are American)


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

F1 has more viewers then a single football match so yeah


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

I meant as in televiewers, but yeah.

No wonder Schumi was the richest sportsperson for some time before Woods overtook him.

Stupid golf


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Should be upwards of 600 million unique viewers per season . 



Should be there somewhere :/


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Isn't that like ... every household in the western world at least


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2008)

> Alonso is okay.. I don't mind him much anymore because F1 has a greater evil now. Lewis Hamilton.



 



> alonso got bitchslapped by the Mc Gay team last year
> 
> he was treated like crap by that team!!!
> another reason to hate lewser.................



alonso got treated like crap because he showed no respect for the team it was only about him and couldnt handle hamiltons greatness, he was a simple cry baby,last year he did more bad then good for us


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

F1 is a pretty popular sport Andy XD


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Isn't that like ... every household in the western world at least


I find F1 highly popular in the East! Back in my hometown (The LHC Girl from NF Cafe) even there were many people that were F1 fanatics.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

ITV??? screw them they are hamiltons fanboys... i hate ITV .
Kimi 4 life


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2008)

Tifa said:


> ITV??? screw them they are hamiltons fanboys... i hate ITV .
> Kimi 4 life



ITV just know the best drivers when they see them


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

like the 99% of the Britons that are watching F1?? i remember what happen when the amazing talent Jenson button joined F1 you started to worship him like an f1 god and ditched him 2 years later lolz


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2008)

Tifa said:


> like the 99% of the Britons that are watching F1?? i remember what happen when the amazing talent Jenson button joined F1 you started to worship him like an f1 god and ditched him 2 years later lolz



1 im not english  and 2 hamilton is just another class then jason could ever be


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

and why is that?? Button won with Honda and he proved that he is very good driver... Because hamilton got luckier with Mclaren it doesn't mean anything


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Jenson was a real talent. He had shit luck with his cars later on.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2008)

jenson only won because alonso,kimi & MS all had to retire!!! he did a Heikki, win because he just ahppened to be in the right place at the right time!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Jenson was a real talent. He had shit luck with his cars later on.


I think the same about Takuma Sato. They both should have been in better cars during their prime. Raikonnen as well. There are numerous occassions where the only thing that was keeping raikonnen on the flatter tracks like Canada from beating Schumi was his car 

Although of course I don't mind coz Schumi was my favorite



(Damn, my talk is so 3 yrs old )


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2008)

Tifa said:


> and why is that?? Button won with Honda and he proved that he is very good driver... Because hamilton got luckier with Mclaren it doesn't mean anything



betwen button and hamiltons cars there is a big difference anyone can see thatbut u cant take away that hamilton won races with skill,button if he was that great would be with a top team now not with a shitty one.

if hamilton was with honda maybe he would have been better then button you never know


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Alot of F1 is luck. Look at Trulli, he is world class.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

Trulli should have had many more Monaco than he does


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Trulli in a winning car would stomp most drivers.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

Although, one has to admit, Alonso made more outta his car than did Trulli.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Look back at the season they were together, it was only after Trulli was announced to Toyota that Alonso got close to him.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> 1 im not english  and 2 hamilton is just another class then *jason* could ever be



Am I the only one who picked up on this?


Jason Button.. Hrm.....


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

I ignored, no offence to the guy, but its easy to tell his first language is something other then pom.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 11, 2008)

Jason.. Jenson.. x_x

I'm just wondering if.. he's one of the "new age" F1 viewers everyone talks about, the ones who came aboard with Lewis Hamilton? :\

Nothing intended, I'm just wondering.. Because it seems weird to call a semi-popular driver by the wrong name.

... John Pedro Montoya.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

Michelle Shoemaker was a great driver, but I think Elaine Pnost and Airton Sentra were better.


----------



## Dan (Sep 11, 2008)

Tifa - Everyone favorites people from there country. You wouldn't expect the Spanish media to be behind Hamilton and not Alonso now would you?

I mean be serious, its the same in all countries.

--

And to say Hamilton got lucky is BS, what your basically saying is anyone half decent can win the F1 if there with Mclaren. Which is false. You have to be very good and that's what Hamilton is that's why he's getting the chance to drive for them.

He drove Alonso back to Renault off performances alone, all through out the season in the same car Hamilton done better than him.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2008)

considering how Raikkonen (Sauber) Alonso( Minardi) and Shumacher ( jordan??)  started yes he is lucky... the other drivers worked hell a lot to prove themselves what they are capable of and earned the name of the champions...Lewis in other hand was fave by Ron Denis that's why he got this place.... if  it wasn't for Denis i wouldn't be surprised to see him at Torro Roso.. come on even Vettel proved more than Hamilton(if only he had better car)


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

> what your basically saying is anyone half decent can win the F1 if there with Mclaren. Which is false


Coulthard. Barrichello, Massa, Berger, Alesi, Frentzen, Fissi. Panis. 

All pretty much decent if not special drivers that have won races. 

Discuss.

Night Night.


----------



## Dan (Sep 11, 2008)

Tifa said:


> considering how Raikkonen (Sauber) Alonso( Minardi) and Shumacher ( jordan??)  started yes he is lucky... the other drivers worked hell a lot to prove themselves what they are capable of and earned the name of the champions...Lewis in other hand was fave by Ron Denis that's why he got this place.... if  it wasn't for Denis i wouldn't be surprised to see him at Torro Roso.. come on even Vettel proved more than Hamilton(if only he had better car)


I mean, he was brough up with Mclaren, and what he's done so far no-one can knock him. I'd say he's lucky he got a chance to prove himself not lucky he's at Mclaren.

And with im sitting top of the drivers league atm... I'm sure Ferrari would rather of had Hamilton and Kimi as there drivers at the start of the year.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Coulthard. Barrichello, Massa, Berger, Alesi, Frentzen, Fissi. Panis.
> 
> All pretty much decent if not special drivers that have won races.
> 
> ...


I meant the whole thing... not just one race.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

> I meant the whole thing... not just one race.


Eddie Irvine 

Really gotta sleep.


----------



## Dan (Sep 11, 2008)

what your basically saying is *anyone* half decent can win the F1 if there with Mclaren.

Thanks for the one example which proves anyone can do it 

Good night.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2008)

I love your Walcott sig pek

What I'm saying is the car is more important then the driver in most cases. XD

Night Night Arsenal fang mang pek


----------



## Dan (Sep 11, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I love your Walcott sig pek
> 
> What I'm saying is the car is more important then the driver in most cases. XD
> 
> Night Night Arsenal fang mang pek


Of course, but the driver still needs to be good to drive a car like that, but yeah peace out.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 11, 2008)

Btw, is the FIA rules for having the same tire Bridgestone for all cars still existing? =/

Dunno, but that was a turn of for me


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Would you prefer the outcome of the races to be dependent on the tyre manufacturer again?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah that brings back memories... Indi 2005 anyone?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> yeah that brings back memories... Indi 2005 anyone?



that race was awesome 

kartikayen almost got a podium! 



> Q: When it started to rain on lap 42, did you consider taking the gamble and changing to rain tyres like Nick Heidfeld did?
> 
> KR: I would have come in, but I never made the last hundred metres. I was coming in to change the tyres; it probably would have worked out pretty well, but I never got there.


lol he was planning to do a hieldfeld!!

Sutil tops the 1st practice session  hamilton finishes last


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Look at the results of first practice. 
Kara No Kyoukai.

This is why the results are weird:
Kara No Kyoukai.

Let's hope for a fun weekend...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow that's some heavy rain 
Was training ever cancelled due to rain?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Training?

Practice, Zaru. Practice.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

IT'S THE SAME
DON'T BE PERSNICKETY


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

I WILL SO BE PERSNICKETY


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

The red-lighted water dust looks so awesome pek


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Wouldn't it be great if qualifying is like that?


And Hamilton spins off in Q1...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Haha you wish 

Which of the current drivers would you classify as "rain gods"?
Schumacher was deemed one back then.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

15 minutes before practice 2 starts XD
and Jessica i like kittens but your Kimi avatar was better 
edit: Q&A with KIMI


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2008)

rain at monza, i cant rememebr the last time it was raining during GP week there!!

lets hope for a spastic qualifying, so we get epic race!!!



raikkonen extends ferrari contract till 2010!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Would be epic if the whole field is fucked up thanks to rain

Hamilton starting from 20, massa from 10, sutil from 1


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

That would be great to watch


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> raikkonen extends ferrari contract till 2010!!!!



So they extended it by a year. Best news I've had so far today!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

So who watched the stream this morning?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

For practice? Oh, I forgot all about it...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm watching now though.. At work, ha. 

The track looks pretty dry.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

I watch at work all the time


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Blah, Alonso just went wide or something. Silly Fred.

Kubica is going kinda quick.


Woo, Kimi just went fastest!!



Kubica went fastest right after I took that.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2008)

> Am I the only one who picked up on this?
> 
> 
> Jason Button.. Hrm.....





> I ignored, no offence to the guy, but its easy to tell his first language is something other then pom.





> Jason.. Jenson.. x_x
> 
> I'm just wondering if.. he's one of the "new age" F1 viewers everyone talks about, the ones who came aboard with Lewis Hamilton? :\
> 
> ...



thanks for the hate jessica,Tachikoma Pilot all cause of a little mistake 

i was watching f1 before Hamilton came btw


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Argh my flash installation is dead, is the pratice on now? 

EDIT : No hate at all


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Kubica just spun.. x_x

Why is he pushing so much?



Scholzee said:


> thanks for the hate jessica,Tachikoma Pilot all cause of a little mistake
> 
> i was watching f1 before Hamilton came btw



Not hate, just wondering.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Kimi and Massa '09 and '10 @ Ferrari 
Hooray Hooray !


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Kimi and Massa '09 and '10 @ Ferrari
> Hooray Hooray !



Ferrari knows what makes a good team. 

Kubica keeps setting faster laps. He's a monster. x_x

A Force India just spun sideways across the grass but got back on track. That was very well done!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Is it on is it on?  

I cant view swf right now


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Sutil is the fastest 
(in 1st free practice)


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2008)

British ace Hamilton insisted it was bravery that got him past Ferrari?s reigning champ in the move that caused such a storm of controversy. 


Hamilton?s McLaren team have appealed against the stewards? decision to strip him of victory in Belgium after ruling he had gained an advantage by cutting a chicane on Sunday. 


The Herts-born star, 23, allowed Raikkonen to pass him before out-braking the Finn into the next corner. 


And Hamilton said: ?That?s the way he drives. If you don?t have the b**** to brake late, that?s your problem. 


?At the end of the day, in those situations, it?s the driver who can feel the grip more ? and put the car more on the edge ? that gets past. I?m great in those conditions.? 

 words of truth


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2008)

hows the new rain master/senna doing?!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL... Piquet is finished for now. Silly guy.



> hows the new rain master/senna doing?!


He's like 4th or 5th.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> hows the new rain master/senna doing?!


Dont speak like James Allen


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Jessica said:


> So they extended it by a year. Best news I've had so far today!



But didn't you want him at McLaren rather than ferrari


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

So now.. 

1. Kubica
2. Raikkonen
3. Heidfeld
4. Massa

What's wrong, McLaren? 




> But didn't you want him at McLaren rather than ferrari


No, I don't like McLaren.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> British ace Hamilton insisted it was bravery that got him past Ferrari?s reigning champ in the move that caused such a storm of controversy.
> 
> 
> Hamilton?s McLaren team have appealed against the stewards? decision to strip him of victory in Belgium after ruling he had gained an advantage by cutting a chicane on Sunday.
> ...



its crap like that, which makes people hate him!! his so arrogant for someone who has ZERO championships!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys so what do you think of this years crop of n00bs? 
Who should stay and who should go? 
Who impressed you this year? 

Sebastien Bourdais - Stay, I've been impressed.

Timo Glock - Stays, solid if unspectacular 

Nelson Piquet Jnr - Stays, and to me a future world champ once he gets some confidence, he really has impressed me in GP2 and A1GP, just need to get out of Alonso's shadow. 

Kazuki Nakajima - CAN KICK CHUCK NORRIS IN THE FACE. 'nuff said

Sebastien Vettel - Prodigy.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

I think they should all stay.

And lol... Kovalainen is so slow today.




Sutil just stopped at the start of the pits and is being wheeled in by marshalls. 


Ooooh, Kimi just went fastest again!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

It's over.



Renault look bad. :\


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

BMW did well. But it's just training. I MEAN PRACTICE


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

lol itv
here the official live timing XD


GOGOG KIMI!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

And lol anyone saw how Sutil passes pit stop at the end???


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol itv
> here the official live timing XD
> 
> 
> GOGOG KIMI!!



Mine is official too........ 



Zaru said:


> BMW did well. But it's just training. I MEAN PRACTICE



Let's just say that they are practicing their training.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry Jessica no offense but i though you would love to see more detailed T_T my bad


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Dont cry T_T


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Sorry Jessica no offense but i though you would love to see more detailed T_T my bad



I just like what they use for the TV coverage because it's easier on my eyes.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2008)

This is just practice doesnt mean much really


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> This is just practice doesnt mean much really


because Hamilton ended up 4th??? O_O
btw anyone knows an online tv that shows gp2 practices and stuff??


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> This is just practice doesnt mean much really



Except that it tells us that BMW should do well and Renault probably won't.

And that Kimi seems better than Massa at the moment.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2008)

well 2moroz when they qualify we will see who has best chances and stuff  i would prefer kimi does better then massa on race day cause right now massa is hamilton's bigest rival in the title race

this is ferrari's home track so i expect they will do good just hope lewis gets a good result


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

lol??? i like people are discarding Kimi from the title.. they did that last year and look where they are XD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol??? i like people are discarding Kimi from the title.. they did that last year and look where they are XD



_"Anything can happen in Formula 1, and it usually does" _
*-Murray Walker*


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol??? i like people are discarding Kimi from the title.. they did that last year and look where they are XD



But last years ending was crazy, the "luck" factor was major big !!!
This year it might be different, but under normal surcomstances Kimi is off for the title.......


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

there is no normal circumstances in Formula 1... with 1 DFN everything can change... Kimi shows that he want to win  and Hell im sure he can do it... he proved more than once who exactly he is


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol??? i like people are discarding Kimi from the title.. they did that last year and look where they are XD



belive it or not i thought that kimi would win it last year and he did, i just said right now massa is the one hamilton must watch 

of course he can still win the title but he must get lucky


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2008)

its true, all it takes is one non-finish

china last year was hamiltons one and only DNF!! and that was the most crutial moment of the season!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Cesc i think you're the only British Kimi fan around here XD


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> its true, all it takes is one non-finish
> 
> china last year was hamiltons one and only DNF!! and that was the most crutial moment of the season!



aint that true


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2008)

><

i watched F1 before a certain arrogant mofo made his entrance 

lol


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> This is just practice doesnt mean much really





Cesc Fabregas said:


> ><
> 
> i watched F1 before a certain arrogant mofo made his entrance
> 
> lol


lol XD
and about Alonso.. i think he had some problems with his car... i saw how he shake his hands because of that XD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> there is no normal circumstances in Formula 1... with 1 DFN everything can change... Kimi shows that he want to win  and Hell im sure he can do it... he proved more than once who exactly he is



But hes not gonna do it, sadly !


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder what a formula 1 driver feels when he had a good race and then has to walk off the track due to a technical defect


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Geeez calling Kimi lucky is like saying the END HAS COME
come on... tbh Massa doesnt have what it takes to become a champion... lets admit it... it will be lewis or Kimi


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Sometimes I wonder what a formula 1 driver feels when he had a good race and then has to walk off the track due to a technical defect


BURNING RAGE


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

The one that wanna become champion wont stay behind his 2 main rivals and  hope if they DFN or get punished..... Kimi and Lewis fought in Spa because they want to win the championship unlike Massa


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Geeez calling Kimi lucky is like saying the END HAS COME
> come on... tbh Massa doesnt have what it takes to become a champion... lets admit it... it will be lewis or Kimi



Man o man, why isnt Massa champion material ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> BURNING RAGE



Most of them end up cursing, flailing their arms and emitting an aura of hate


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Man o man, why isnt Massa champion material ?


Schumacher rape.

EDIT : @Zaru or Mika who cried lol


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Schumacher rape.
> 
> EDIT : @Zaru or Mika who cried lol



Fuck this he won 5 races already this season........


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2008)

massa is like a 'yes man'

but i do give him reps for telling alonso to 'f*ck off' after the 2 clashed in the Euro GP alst year!

the french Gp was handed to massa, because kimi's ferrari turned gay
the valencia race.............well that was just a bore
the belgium.............admit ti, he was handed it!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> massa is like a 'yes man'
> 
> but i do give him reps for telling alonso to 'f*ck off' after the 2 clashed in the Euro GP alst year!
> 
> ...



You guys have like the weirdest opinions about drivers.
Have you seen massa drive @ sauber ? First hes like the unstopable rookie who does reckles things. He calms down @ Ferrari and starts to win races.
And suddenly hes a 'yes man'.
Im not gonna argue anymore XD
MASSA IS WINNNNNN (otherwise he wouldnt be driving at ferrari)


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone that faired so poorly in comparison to Scumacher really deserve to be a champion?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Most people fair poorly in comparison to Schumacher


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Have you seen Kimi driving Sauber??? then tell me XD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Have you seen Kimi driving Sauber??? then tell me XD



Yes, so ? 
But i dont understand this hatred against Massa.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2008)

i rememebr massa apologising to MS for winning a race one time, think it was turkey afew years abck.

since then, my respect for him has declined!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Massa is a stooge. He needs to GTFO back to test driving or something.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Yes, so ?
> But i dont understand this hatred against Massa.


the point is that many driver have the massa's driving abillities....the thing that makes a true champions are to DARE and WIN... Massa is silent type driver who wouldnt like do everything for a win.....Kimi in the last 3 LAPS of the last GP  before he became WDC he made a fucking Fastest lap of the race risking a mechanic failure... but Massa wouldnt risk anythign for win.. like we saw in SPA


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

I still think Massa doesn't look like an F1 driver. x_x

He looks like a dorky college guy who would wear those ugly plaid shirts and thick rimmed glasses.

Go ahead and try to picture it.. It's funny how easy it is. 


And Tifa, I liked the Kimi avatar too.. I might put him in my signature instead. I'll wait until I get home to do something down there.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> the point is that many driver have the massa's driving abillities....the thing that makes a true champions are to DARE and WIN... Massa is silent type driver who wouldnt like do everything for a win.....Kimi in the last 3 LAPS of the last GP  before he became WDC he made a fucking Fastest lap of the race risking a mechanic failure... but Massa wouldnt risk anythign for win.. like we saw in SPA



Right and this is so untrue !!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Right and this is so untrue !!


and why its not... you saw Kimi... He said ALL or nothing and he gave us a perfect show and proved once again why he is the champion...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, but that doesn't mean that Massa isn't a fighter or anything.

He's one of those Latin drivers, come on. He's very passionate on and off the track.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> and why its not... you saw Kimi... He said ALL or nothing and he gave us a perfect show and proved once again why he is the champion...



Oh right that is why he only has 3wins this season, because he races all or nothing like a true champion?
A true champion should take his points wherever he can !


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah he is good he is a fighter but he doesn't show this Champion aura that the others have...He is like the one for always being second and he looks like he doesn't want to change it..dunno its my impression :/



> Oh right that is why he only has 3wins this season, because he races all or nothing like a true champion?
> A true champion should take his points wherever he can !


French GP??? Spa GP??? i want see Massa to fight like anything for wins...if you could see at Shumachers first times in F1 he was driving like mad breaking tons of engines and Demanding  the win not waiting behind and hoping if a miracle happens


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Well your impression is wrong, everyone in F1 wants to win races and become champion.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Well your impression is wrong, everyone in F1 wants to win races and become champion.


yes everyone wants to win but the one that become champions have this little thing more than the others and that's what makes the champions


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Massa is a borning subject  

Hey wasnt Gilles Villenueve neet?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Massa has the makings of a champion, he just sort of has that underdog-like personality. 

He can do it, you just don't _expect_ him to.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

And when he DOES, you're like "woah"


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> yes everyone wants to win but the one that become champions have this little thing more than the others and that's what makes the champions



But your arguments dont make any sense, you say all massa does is riding behind someone and see what happens.
So thats why Massa is in front of Kimi ?
And Massa's style of racing is just different than Kimi's style.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

If Massa does this
Link removed
or this
Link removed

then yes i will admit he can become a WDC


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> If Massa does this
> Link removed
> or this
> Link removed
> ...



What if he doesn't do those and he wins the title this year???


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Jessica said:


> What if he doesn't do those and he wins the title this year???


Jaque Villenueve anyone??


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> If Massa does this
> Link removed
> or this
> Link removed
> ...



Im not gonna argue anymore.
We will continue this at the end of the season .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrisTwkN_vA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

NO VILLENUEVE HATE


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> NO VILLENUEVE HATE



Agreed!!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

ok then how about compare Raikkonen with Massa?? they are both same years ( Massa 2002 Kimi 2001) in F1 started in Sauber both....
Kimi's First race ended up with taking point!!! he finished 6th (old regulations)
Massa Retired... 

Kimi:Victories  Podiums      17  54      Number of GPs  In the points      135  82      Pole positions  Fastest laps      16  33      Career points      513.0



Felipe:Victories  Podiums      10  25      Number of GPs  In the points      101  48      Pole positions  Fastest laps      13  9      Career points      275.0

and P.s I no hate Jaque T_T i was happy that Ferrari got pwnd that year XD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> ok then how about compare Raikkonen with Massa?? they are both same years ( Massa 2002 Kimi 2001) in F1 started in Sauber both....
> Kimi's First race ended up with taking point!!! he finished 6th (old regulations)
> Massa Retired...
> 
> ...



What does that have to do with it ?
But all i know is that Massa got more points his first season than Kimi got in his 1st season.
But we are talking about why Massa isnt champion material.
Dont change the discussion......


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> What does that have to do with it ?
> But all i know is that Massa got more points his first season than Kimi got in his 1st season.
> But we are talking about why Massa isnt champion material.
> Dont change the discussion......


ok then if you dont this then  give 1 race that you watched Massa to drive as Raikkonen or as other champions did....
i will quote this from someone in Ferrari said
" felipe drives his car 110% when the car is perfect and when his mentaly prepared but Kimi drives his car at 100% any time in any conditions"Domenically i think
And no im not changing discussion im just pointing Facts why Kimi is the champion and Felipe not... Massa had more experience with Ferrai and he couldnt do it.. what makes you think he will now


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> ok then if you dont this then  give 1 race that you watched Massa to drive as Raikkonen or as other champions did....
> i will quote this from someone in Ferrari said
> " felipe drives his car 110% when the car is perfect and when his mentaly prepared but Kimi drives his car at 100% any time in any conditions"Domenically i think
> And no im not changing discussion im just pointing Facts why Kimi is the champion and Felipe not... Massa had more experience with Ferrai and he couldnt do it.. what makes you think he will now



Just admit that you *don't like* Massa because what you are saying makes NO sense considering he's a very strong title contender. x_x


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> ok then if you dont this then  give 1 race that you watched Massa to drive as Raikkonen or as other champions did....
> i will quote this from someone in Ferrari said
> " felipe drives his car 110% when the car is perfect and when his mentaly prepared but Kimi drives his car at 100% any time in any conditions"Domenically i think
> And no im not changing discussion im just pointing Facts why Kimi is the champion and Felipe not... Massa had more experience with Ferrai and he couldnt do it.. what makes you think he will now



No we are discussing why Massa isnt champion material.
We have different views on this I pressume.
I just like Massa and want him to be champion .


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll admit it, I hate Massa, he doesnt have the poise or the strenght of personality nor the absolute talent to be a respected champion.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 12, 2008)

One more day for Italian qualifiers!!! <3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Why should i hate Massa?? im a F1 fan and love good races...the things is that Felipe needs a push like someone said that Felipe said sorry to Shumacher about winning..... i mean come on you are professional driver why the hell youl be sorry for.As far as i see Massa didnt offer anything exciting  ( exceptions?) iN F1 unlike Lewis( which i hate him like anything) Kimi Shumi or others( Coulthard,Fisichella ,Trulli etc). He is very very good driver but thats it.. i bet most of people like him because he is Brazilian and that he may have Senna's talent...
Anyway when Massa shows me that he really want the camphionship then yes i will admit that he deserves it.... for now Massa is like Barichello to me


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

CX said:


> One more day for Italian qualifiers!!! <3



It's going to be fun. Can't wait.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2008)

didnt know ferrari fans fight on weather massa can be a world champion or not, why not just get behind your team


----------



## Garfield (Sep 12, 2008)

Massa is a filler character :<

Can't wait enough for the Chinese GP;;
I looove their stadium. Plus the track is sweet!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

From now on everyone who talks crap about massa gets a neg from me .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> didnt know ferrari fans fight on weather massa can be a world champion or not, why not just get behind your team


We are F1 fans and we have different opinions whats bad about it?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 12, 2008)

WTF NOT AGAIN 



> Tyres
> 
> * Bridgestone will be the official tyre supplier for the 2008-2010 seasons.[81]



Fucking bridgestone 

Michellin tires are better!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

How is it decided which tyre supplier is official, anyway?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Michellein retired... so the only one left is Bridgestone ..
Bring Back GOOD YEAR!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Goodyear gave up in 97, right?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

1998.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

1998 if i remember...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Michellein retired... so the only one left is Bridgestone ..
> Bring Back GOOD YEAR!!!


All but 3 teams had Michellin before they retired, wtf 
And the only good team that had Bridgestone was Ferrari. One could hardly see any other *B* in the top ten 

Good Year do Want


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> 1998 if i remember...



Well I meant they retired AFTER 97.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> 1998 if i remember...



Ah alright. I thought 97 was their last season for some reason


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Im sure Goodyear was in 97 but after that i remember Bridgestone....  ( trying to picturing Hakkinen in 98 spa XD)Wasn't Michelin's debut in like 2000 or 2001?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 12, 2008)

Michellin has had pretty decent performance :>


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Im sure Goodyear was in 97 but after that i remember Bridgestone....  ( trying to picturing Hakkinen in 98 spa XD)Wasn't Michelin's debut in like 2000 or 2001?



Michelin definitely entered the game in 2000 with some... not so strong teams

But in the years after, only ferrari was really an outstanding bridgestone team


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Didn't anyone click this?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

I overlooked your post lol


----------



## Garfield (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Michelin definitely entered the game in 2000 with some... not so strong teams
> 
> But in the years after, only ferrari was really an outstanding bridgestone team


*1977 – 1984
2001 – 2006*

But Michellin has never been a sole supplier unlike the 75 races that Bridgestone has, ANd it has more Starts than Bridgestone


----------



## Garfield (Sep 12, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Didn't anyone click this?


I was already reading it by the time you posted it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

it feels great to talk about F1 XD dunno why but i always enjoyed F1 talks


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

F1 talks are great cause the fans have passion


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2008)

I drive Bridgestone


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> F1 talks are great cause the fans have passion



And there are no pairing tards 


Massa x Sutil = canon !


----------



## Garfield (Sep 12, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> F1 talks are great cause the fans have passion


And also cause F1 embodies the best thrill of sporting. Complex motorization mixed with the fastest speed and the greatest tracks ever.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I drive Bridgestone


I drive a Honda with bridgestones 



Zaru said:


> And there are no pairing tards
> 
> 
> Massa x Sutil = canon !


Massa x Wall = canon  

Hamilton x Allen pek



CX said:


> And also cause F1 embodies the best thrill of sporting. Complex motorization mixed with the fastest speed and the greatest tracks ever.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Massa x Hamilton= wall
there you go fixed XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Schumacher x Villeneuve pek

Okay this is creepy


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

lol zaru you ahve weird taste.
Back on topic:
Hamilton says that Kimi doesn't have Balls to drive? WTF who the fuck he thinks he is calling Kimi  like that?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


>


you;re not helpin in here  im seriously raging at moment


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

I was lolling at Zaru XD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol zaru you ahve weird taste.
> Back on topic:
> Hamilton says that Kimi doesn't have Balls to drive? WTF who the fuck he thinks he is calling Kimi  like that?



Where did that little twat say that?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Google search for "hamilton" and "balls" didn't get me anything decent


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

> 1 world championship pacesetter  insists that  still had a lot of work to do to match his pace and passion in the title fight. Lewis Hamilton has insisted that he is not letting the disappointment of being stripped of victory in the Belgian Grand Prix last weekend get to him as he prepares for this Sunday's Italian round, claiming that he is still the man to beat despite having been penalised five times in 13 races.
> The Briton staged a recovery drive to overhaul long-time leader  at Spa-Francorchamps, but was accused of gaining an unfair advantage by cutting the Bus Stop chicane and then using the momentum from his revised line to out-drag the Finn to La Source even after handing the lead back to his rival immediately after his mistake.
> Despite being feted as the victor during the podium ceremonies and ensuing press conference, Hamilton was later stripped of top spot and demoted to third place, cutting his championship advantage to just two points as main rival  inherited the win. Despite the setback, however, the  driver claims that, in his mind, he was the rightful winner and heads to Monza confident of re-establishing his advantage by beating Ferrari in its own backyard.
> "Everyone in the team feels like we won the race [at Spa] on moral grounds," he told journalists at a routine press gathering in Italy, "I feel great and I think, for the next few races, our car really will suit the circuits just as well as it did at Spa. We are going to make sure we do the best job we can."
> ...


Source Erusport.com()
Also Kubica comments about it 


> driver  has chided 's suggestion that world champion  didn't 'have the balls' to beat him at Spa Francorchamps a week ago.
> Ferrari's Raikkonen shrugged off the Briton's comments with his typical cool disregard, but Kubica sounded surprised when he too was informed at Monza about Hamilton's brash words.
> "Did he really say that?" Kubica is quoted as saying by Motorsport Aktuell. "I cannot imagine that."
> "We drivers should have a fundamental respect for each other," he concluded.


source Eurosport ()


Seriously what he is thinking


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

He's just young and stupid. I think he still suffers from "boy speaks before he thinks."


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Seriously... he thinks he gonna win the championship with his big mouth??? thats why i hate HAMILTON


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Hamilton isnt the cleverest pumpkin.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I think hate is a strong word, but he is pretty, erm, arrogant.. Which I don't like.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

I think its idiocy


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Well I think hate is a strong word, but he is pretty, erm, arrogant.. Which I don't like.


I was watching today's ITV practice 2... there is a moment when tv catches hamilton laughing and talking with his mechanics and at the moment he realized that camera is on him he turned into sad fellow to show how depressed he is after his punishment... THATS a freaking pathetic looser can do


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Well now that im home and I can read that in a decent frame of mind, all I can say is...

Well fuck me.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I was watching today's ITV practice 2... there is a moment when tv catches hamilton laughing and talking with his mechanics and at the moment he realized that camera is on him he turned into sad fellow to show how depressed he is after his punishment... THATS a freaking pathetic looser can do



Oh god  

This thread is making me dislike hamilton


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Hamilturd


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh god
> 
> This thread is making me dislike hamilton



everyone in this thread dislikes hamilton expect me and venom, everyone has there openions(yep spelt it wrong) which i respect but things tend to get out of hand with the hamilton hate.

hamilton just speaks out of his heart whats so wrong with that ppl!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

He speaks about a driver several people here like, that's what


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

More like he speaks out of his ass


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2008)

anyways hamilton lovers i gtg lets all pray lewis will get the pole 2moroz  till then


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Laterz.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

I wonder if there will ever be a snow race


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Snowploughs for the marshal's


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh god 

I guess the tyres would be in a bad condition at such a temperature, though


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I wonder if there will ever be a snow race



That would favour Kimi too much!!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

They could use metal studded or chained tires, or even tank tracks


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't think metal studded tyres would do well at 300 km/h


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2008)

OH YEAH, HAMILTON HAS LOADS OF BALLS..............

rememebr him needing a crane to lift him back because he lost it in the rain at the nurburgring?!

rememebr his couragous drive....................into the gravel at china?!

ARGH HATE THAT ARROGANT BASTARD!!!

he so lucky!!! like monaco this year, wasteman hit the bariers (which is usually a 1 hit KO) which made him change his straergy (out of the luck of his crash) and won...........

hope raikkonen drop kicks him in that arrogant face of his.................


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Not even Schumacher was this tasteless >.<

LOL LOVE THE SIG


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Shumacher at least is 7 times wdc and he have the right to say something.... but Hamilton??? who is Hamilton?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Exactly XD

Night guys :3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Exactly XD
> 
> Night guys :3


Good Night tachi see ya tomorrow at practice 3 XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh I set my alarm, I'll be here  

Night Night :3


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

Jessica said:


> That would favour Kimi too much!!!!!


Wait, what?? O_O
Won't the overheating Honda cars be better off than Kimi?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Omg qualifying today
I'm not gonna watch it but the results will be interesting


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2008)

CX said:


> Wait, what?? O_O
> Won't the overheating Honda cars be better off than Kimi?



lol kimi has been known to enter snow-mobile contests under fake names!! and he wins them ofcourse


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2008)

rain..... ohh god it rains hard and the predictions for  qually are same..


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2008)

TIIIIIIIIFA

Get on msn


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2008)

Trying but i have some internet connection issues :/

and lol hamilton 10 seconds behind


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 13, 2008)

What they are doing @ Honda.....
Ricardo Patrese and his wife 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIhGJyLR6TI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Rainy practice this morning?

Ooh... Maybe wet qualifying too.. That would be neat.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a feeling that this will be a qualifying worth watching.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 13, 2008)

Wet qualifying 
Heidfeld already spun.
Btw Massa never scored a point @ monza


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

No really big surprises in the first session so far, huh?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 13, 2008)

Not really, well Fisichella made it to q2


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2008)

kimi 14th
lewis 15th

TOMORROW WILL BE EPIC


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh god what?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2008)

the rain screwed the two! lol

kimi will re-act japan 2005 

1 S Vettel

2 H Kovalainen

3 M Webber

4 K Rosberg

5 S Bourdais

6 F Massa

7 J Trulli

8 F Alonso 

15 The Rain Master


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2008)

WOW JUST WOW VETTEL ON POLE!!! AMAZING!!! thats WHY I LOVE F1 
and Kimi will dominate from 14th XD 
WHERE IS THE RAIN GOD HAMILTON NOW?? EH?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

I lol'ed


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2008)

Kimi overtaking Massa at final lap anyone??


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 13, 2008)

TIFA

Liverpool 2 - 1 Manchester United


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

I lol'ed at the Mancs too. 

Arsenal playing now :WOW


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Wonderful performance by Toro Rosso. It's going to be a very good race to watch!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol performance

This qualifying was insane 

If the rain continues, we'll see several cars getting off-track tomorrow


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

I love how the rain master is 15th


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

> kimi will re-act japan 2005



No Trulli will beat him!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope Trulli does well


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 13, 2008)

Killua said:


> TIFA
> 
> Liverpool 2 - 1 Manchester United



:amazed:amazed:amazed i take it you dont like man utd, what a bad day today from football to f1 

and cesc come on man doing that in your sig is pretty lame


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

I just realized that it's a McLaren and Ferrari tango with Ferrari leading this season 

Whatever happened to the uprising of Red Bull, the Speed dominance of Williams, the maneuverability dominance of Renault? 

Monopoly sucks.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

They did well at the start, but big teams have big budgets and staff to develop year round


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ i agree


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep, monopoly sucks.

I wish there was a way for FIA to make regulations that started favoring more Driver dependancy on results rather than mechanical...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

CX said:


> Yep, monopoly sucks.
> 
> I wish there was a way for FIA to make regulations that started favoring more Driver dependancy on results rather than mechanical...



Have everyone drive the same car


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Stock cars can never be in F1


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Have everyone drive the same car


Yeah but that is unfair for other constructors too. I want to think of a way that will raise the level of the remaining 8 constructors a bit.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Formula 1 has always been about teams and their cars

A driver can only make a limited difference

Just accept it


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Formula 1 has always been about teams and their cars
> 
> A driver can only make a limited difference
> 
> Just accept it


+1 

             .


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

That's why I am talking about trying to create a more level field for all constructors, even those with less resources. Thing is, some drivers driving lesser cars are unable to win, it not being their fault and that is in return bad for the constructor as it makes their driver lose more and more confidence in them in addition the bad result.
Hence something like more freedom over tires and a few other components will be better because not necessarily some of the teams' vehicles are fit for a particular brand of manufacturer.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

I would have said it's a budget issue but considering how honda spent the most money of all teams into their F1 ambitions and still wasn't successful, I'll forget about that


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Toyota spent more 

They should loosen up aero rules again


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh wait I think I mistook toyota and honda 
Though honda spent a lot as well.

Toyota wanted to win races by 2005


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Toyota still  pumps in the most money lol 

I just cant see why they just dont buy the best designers and engine people 

+Fernando Alonso.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know why Team India jumped in without any proper resources 
Just another one of Vijay Mallaya's crazy whims :<


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Vijay has trucks of cash CX


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

I know D:
I come from the same hometown as him. 
His daughters were hot


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Toyota still  pumps in the most money lol
> 
> I just cant see why they just dont buy the best designers and engine people
> 
> +Fernando Alonso.



Alonso at Toyota would be good.... They're much better this year. They just need to maintain whatever they're building on, because it's working.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

For some reason, I liked the combination of Sato and Toyota. Sadly neither were their cars able to handle his wild driving, nor did he learn much from his mistakes.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Sato would work really well at Toyota, I think!

He's probably going to be at Toro Rosso though, I think. They are going to be giving him a test sometime this year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

CX said:


> I know D:
> I come from the same hometown as him.
> His daughters were hot


Pictars 



Jessica said:


> Alonso at Toyota would be good.... They're much better this year. They just need to maintain whatever they're building on, because it's working.


But every year towards the end it looks like their coming on, because of their budget, if they had a good car from the start, imagine the possibilities.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> But every year towards the end it looks like their coming on, because of their budget, if they had a good car from the start, imagine the possibilities.



Well this is their second best season to date. I think if they can keep this momentum then they can do even better next year.

Is Trulli staying? I haven't heard anything.. But Glock is definitely a keeper, he's starting to look pretty good!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

We said that about Honda too, look where they went D:

I hope to the lawd he stays.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Sato would work really well at Toyota, I think!
> 
> He's probably going to be at Toro Rosso though, I think. They are going to be giving him a test sometime this year.


He always gets rest all the time 


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Pictars


EDIT: hold on, that wasn't her 
EDIT2: Found her 

Her nose is big though xDD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Are there any free games besides rFactor and Trackmania (Nations only) that are F1-like?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Are there any free games besides rFactor and Trackmania (Nations only) that are F1-like?


Check this link, I just posted it but there was a MMO racing game. 

I forgot which link D:

Link removed


----------



## Dan (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol at the line-up for tomorrow.

Can't wait to see the first lap. I predict Kimi and Lewis will jump like 8/9 places.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Check this link, I just posted it but there was a MMO racing game.
> 
> I forgot which link D:
> 
> Link removed



That one in the city with sports cars?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

No it was real F1 like cars :/


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

Venom said:


> Lol at the line-up for tomorrow.
> 
> Can't wait to see the first lap. I predict Kimi and Lewis will jump like 8/9 places.


Place jumps in rainy weather is as common as common cold


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> No it was real F1 like cars :/



Oh really? Please tell me it isn't Asian, because they're obsessed with everything needing level ups, cash shops, etc. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

I think this is it?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I think this is it?



Oh, okay. That's pretty neat. I checked your links and found something I want to try that's not even racing though, so..


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I think this is it?


Slow download 

But looks like a cool game


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Oh, okay. That's pretty neat. I checked your links and found something I want to try that's not even racing though, so..


There are some pretty cool games there  

Tell me which one? 



CX said:


> Slow download
> 
> But looks like a cool game


Yeah I'm gonna dload it in the week when net traffic is lower


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

If I play it it will be my second mmo ever


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

MMORPG's are ace


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

I didn't like the first one I played though, Zero Online. I quit it in like 3 days of playing it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

As I said in that thread, the best part of 5 years I've been playing this 

Link


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> There are some pretty cool games there
> 
> Tell me which one?



ROHAN Online.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Jessica said:


> ROHAN Online.


If you ever decide to sign up, help with the F1 thread 

this is him

*Checks ROHAN online*


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> As I said in that thread, the best part of 5 years I've been playing this
> 
> Link


More games D:
NF is already addicting enough, I just finished cutting down on my msn coz I need time for IRL 

But the game seems awesome 


I should just fill my HDD up with more music so I won't be able to install any game even if I wish to


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm more into this kind of music:

Link removed

Oh but as for Japanese music,
Link removed <333 love this one
Link removed And this


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Dude I love Steppenwolf.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm downloading Trackmania United Forever now because I've found some really, really nice looking F1 cars for it. 

That and I love the track editor. I always try to make fun, NORMAL tracks and not crazy "fly through the air and through fifty loops" tracks that everyone else seems to make. I think I'm in the minority when it comes to treating Trackmania as a normal racing game. x_x


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, you can play trackmania as a normal track racing game... or as a trial and error game.

I mean, how the fuck are you supposed to know where you're gonna land after a 5 seconds jump? It's all just trying again and again


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Dude I love Steppenwolf.


That's coz you're cool


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yeah, you can play trackmania as a normal track racing game... or as a trial and error game.
> 
> I mean, how the fuck are you supposed to know where you're gonna land after a 5 seconds jump? It's all just trying again and again



Yeah, I don't like those tracks where you fly up in the air and all that.. I just like grounded tracks that you, well, drive laps around!

It's just more fun.. At least to me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Can we share tracks? 

So are you CX


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Can we share tracks?



You have Trackmania United Forever too? 

After it finishes downloading and installing, I'll make some tracks. I want to see if I can make Monaco with the Bay theme. 


I've had a Russian version of regular Trackmania United for about a year, but since I don't understand the menus and all that, I never got it online.. Well, that's gonna change soon with United Forever. Thank god. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

Nope I dont have it, but I was wondering If I get it if we can share tracks, play together (as we planned) etc.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, well that's all completely possible with Trackmania.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

So Trackmania it is game decided


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

Is there room to join? :>


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2008)

The more the merrier 

Night guys and Jessy :3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2008)

That stream link better work tomorrow. Good night guys ~


----------



## Jessica (Sep 13, 2008)

CX said:


> Is there room to join? :>



Sure, but Trackmania United Forever costs about $30 or $40 if you're willing to spend that.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 13, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Sure, but Trackmania United Forever costs about $30 or $40 if you're willing to spend that.


;~;

Seems like I can't join...


Sorry for stretching all your CPs by the way  but it was too cool a bike to ignore!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

I like ducati's


----------



## Dan (Sep 14, 2008)

What time does the race start?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

In about 20 minutes, when does the football start? no clashing I hope.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

w00000t its wet. see you guys after :3


----------



## Dan (Sep 14, 2008)

Only footie today is Stove vs Everton lol.

I hope it rains today to give a much more exciting race.

I'm predicting about 5 pit stops from each car and about 8 cars retiring.

WET tires, intermediate, dry tires, back to wet.

RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I woke up 1 hour before the race, lol. I guess I might as well combine lunch and the event ?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

This is going to be a great race. 

I hope Kovalainen doesn't get a good start. It would be nice to have Vettel stay in 1st for a bit.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Someone post a working streaming link
NOW


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

Wet race, but it will start behind the safety car. :\

Here Zaru. This one works for me: scolari after the match


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Noooo bourdais T_T


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

That's too bad for him. He started in a great position.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, this race is awesome so far. So many attacks for positions. You hardly see that much in other races.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 14, 2008)

Great race until now. I hope Vettel will make it. Hamilton with very risky passing maneuvers...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Vettel was driving awesome indeed. I hope his strategy pays off and he can get first place, it'd be amazing.

Though a podium place would be awesome already, as well.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

FUCK YEAH
VETTEL

ONE CURVE LEFT


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

HE DID IT

SEBASTIAN VETTEL
IS A GRAND PRIX WINNER


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm so glad I watched this race.


----------



## Dan (Sep 14, 2008)

Great race by Vettle, fucking fantastic if I must say myself.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Nothing much changed between hamilton and massa, either. Just one point change now


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm very happy for Vettel. 

Very unimpressed with Hamilton's dangerous passes today.. And even more unimpressed with Raikkonen, three races now without any points. :\

Toro Rosso is ahead of Red Bull in the championship now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2008)

Congratz to vettel it seems we have another  big talent inf F1 !!!! Very good driving in wet from lewis and very bad from kimi and Felipe... Ferrari seems to trouble in  wet condition even though Kimi  was fast in last few laps....


----------



## Dan (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, Hamilton made up 8 places... Massa made up 0.

WTF happened to Kimi? guy was poor.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> Yeah, Hamilton made up 8 places... Massa made up 0.
> 
> WTF happened to Kimi? guy was poor.


he wasn unlucky with the strategy.. he expected to enter last in pits and change maybe in intermidiate...but as seems he had to do the second pit stop sooner... which ruined his place.. and no its not Kimi its Ferrari overall wet setup sucks big time as you could see Raikkonen did tha fastest lap of the race


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

He was speeding up in the late phase of the race but.. wasn't enough.

Thing is, I just realized bmw is doing fucking good. Kubica still has chances for championship


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> WTF happened to Kimi? guy was poor.



He was quick throughout the weekend when the track was dry, but when it was wet he was just.. nowhere!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Lol at hamilton, he had bad luck 
The tyre change 3/5 into the race wasn't planned and that's what effectively put him behind Massa.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2008)

its seems championship for Kimi is over.. 21 points behind..


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

Tifa said:


> its seems championship for Kimi is over.. 21 points behind..



"Anything can happen in Formula One, and it usually does." - Murray Walker


Kimi can still win it. It's VERY unlikely, but he can.. And I'm not really believing that he will at all, but.. It's not over. Just stupidly difficult now.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Lol yeah even kubica has better chances for the title than him now


----------



## Dan (Sep 14, 2008)

I think Kimi can still win it, but its clear Ferrari will make him back up Massa. So that won't help him in any way.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I'm very happy for Vettel.
> 
> Very unimpressed with Hamilton's dangerous passes today.. And even more unimpressed with Raikkonen, three races now without any points. :\
> 
> Toro Rosso is ahead of Red Bull in the championship now.


+1 on your thoughts Jessy.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Fucking ITV, I was looking forward to vettel's german speech and they're like I THINK WE'VE SEEN ENOUGH OF THIS CONFERENCE


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

ITV always does that, welcome to my hate world


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Maybe I can find it on youtube in a few days


----------



## Dan (Sep 14, 2008)

Lol, if its not Hamilton they don't really give a darn.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

He'd talk english anyway


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

/venom is right


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

This was the first race I watched full length in .... years or something

And it turned out to be awesome


----------



## Dan (Sep 14, 2008)

All races are awesome 

But this one was very good.

I wish it rained with about 8 laps to go.... would have made this very very interesting.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

This was the best race so far, cant wait for a potential night race in the rain


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

If hamilton didn't have to change tyres, he'd probably have ended up on the podium or something.

Poor kimi


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Im just hoping next year we see the real Kimi, he has never been himself since going to Ferrari.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

As Jessica pointed out once, he's doing better every 2 years
Which is next year


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Lets hope so, I'm tired of him not showing his true ability until the last few laps of a race


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Are there any interesting team/driver changes confirmed for next year?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Kimi re-signed, pity Vettel is going to RBR, but nothing cool yet, maybe after the next GP.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

Vettel is my age 
Sheesh. I feel so far behind.
So many NBA players, Tennis players and now even F1 players are doing things at my age that I can't replicate somewhere else


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

You also aren't devoting your life to the sport, CX


----------



## wsc (Sep 14, 2008)

kimi extended his contract ^_^ and congrats to vettel, good job!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

If I didnt break my leg when I was 16 I'd still be playing football


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You also aren't devoting your life to the sport, CX


Yeah, but nor am I formulating the next breakthrough research in high performance computing


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the club of mediocrity


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Mediocrity ftw


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

We often deem drivers as mediocre, but shit, they're in the top racing league of the world


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

Even most shit F1 driver is leagues beyond us.
Just watched the highlights...rain was awesome xD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah we're talking like "lol he sucks and the team as well"

But thinking about it, to be just one or two SECONDS slower than the top of the world
That's quite a feat


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

Let alone that, being able to drive at 100 mph+ in heavy rain and slick weather. Damn, even THAT's hard to do!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

They are for all intents and purposes the 20 top drivers.

There may be better ones in lower formulae, but the premise of F1 is to be the best


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

And like the commentators on TV always say, you *have to think* that you're the best too, otherwise you just don't belong in Formula One.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

People who are happy being second best should gtfo


----------



## wsc (Sep 14, 2008)

there is a reason why there are only 20 super licences available in the world


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> People who are happy being second best should gtfo



Rubens? 



Can you guess what this is supposed to be?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

That was Monaco? O_O
Sure didn't seem like it...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

CX said:


> That was Monaco? O_O
> Sure didn't seem like it...



That's why in the spoiler I said it's hard to make it. 

They don't really give you the pieces you'd really need. :\


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

'o' So you made that track.

Awesome. I didn't know one could make tracks in games.  What game was it?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

Trackmania United Forever.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

The one that wants money ;~;
I be searching for free racing games.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Rubens?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what this is supposed to be?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Monaco-ish with a Renault, wtf is that slope at the start rofl



I couldn't think of a better way to do elevation change. Didn't know that the car would.. like... FLY. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Its still awesome Jessy


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I couldn't think of a better way to do elevation change. Didn't know that the car would.. like... FLY. x_x


I just want to tell you how I'm feeling


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2008)

kimi was awesome!! thats the greatest 9th place ever! xD

lol well doen vettle!!

shame lewser!!! massa gonna get ya!


----------



## birabudo (Sep 14, 2008)

good job by lewis hamilton even though he was on a  knifes edge with his aggressive 
driving in such wet conditions he was showing blistering pace till he caught up to massa wonder if he had a problem or everyone when else came up to speed when the track started to dried

If the track dried faster and the drivers came in for dries kimi would have owned 

congrats to vettel can't wait for Singapore


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

The sad part is, toro rosso will remain mediocre for the rest of the year
And I wonder how well bourdais would have faired


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a feeling Bourdais was in with a shout of 1st or 2nd.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Well I doubt he could have gotten past heiki, but podium was a possibility.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

I think he may have out pit strategized Heikki, STR was really good today with their strat.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Well could as well have gone wrong

I love how there was a rain forecast and it didn't rain for the rest of the race


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

every 5 minutes there was rain forecast  

Hamilton stays on his full wets and eventually their like, uhmmmmm maybe not


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess one-stop strategy was rather risky on that day


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Great sporting weekend, even Man U lost 

Except for the fact liverfail won it was all good


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

When was the last time that this happened?

Rainy practice.
Rainy warm-up.
Rainy qualifying.
Rainy race.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Rainy weekend.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

When was the last time it even rained at Monza?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I always remembered monza as REALLY sunny and hot


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

I cant remember a wet race at Monza in over 13 years


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I didn't even watch for that long


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

My dad started me on F1 pretty young


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I always remembered monza as REALLY sunny and hot


That's how I remember China too. Only a race away now 

Best Grandstand ever.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I didn't see any of the new tracks yet. Fuck


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 14, 2008)

good race i must say, hamilton did well it must be said overtaking cars and from 15th to 7th is pretty good considring the rain and all,he would have done a lot better if not for the 2nd pit stop he had to do cause of the tires i think he would have done a lot better but just 1 place behind massa isent so bad, i was a little dissapionted by hekki not challening vettel but it was vettels day by far what a race from the 21 year old!! and in the car he was in it was just great to see him win. congrats to him , the race itself was entertaing which i enjoyed 

now only leading by 1 piont cant wait for the next race hopefully lewis can win


----------



## Teach (Sep 14, 2008)

Kimi was the fastest, it just started late...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

As always


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Now if only he could do that right from the beginning of the race


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Convince him there is 10 laps left


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

He should do some kind of brain training

At all points in his life, he should think there are only 10 laps left


Even during sex


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Even during sex



I'd like to conduct that training, please.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I think you wouldn't survive endofrace-kimi in bed, jessica


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd like to try.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

If you could get him to do that, his wife would love you


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> If you could get him to do that, his wife would love you



Wife, pfft. She'll be out of the picture if the training goes according to plan.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

Sex in wet conditions requires some tough driving and slick tiring skills. :3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

You're the kind of groupie that SINGLE formula 1 drivers would like


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Jessy 

I'll kidnap him, Zaru does brain training and your the subject


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

I like where this is going!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

CX said:


> Sex in wet conditions requires some tough driving and slick tiring skills. :3


Oh lawd


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I wonder how many "pitstops" for "refueling" and "changing the rubber" are necessary


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I wonder how many "pitstops" for "refueling" and "changing the rubber" are necessary



I wonder too....


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

This convo


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

Last night I required:
7 condom change stops, (they have rubber too)
5 cigar stops, (pitstops)
3 beer stops, (refuelling)


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> This convo



.. And its possibilities...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

CX said:


> Last night I required:
> 7 condom change stops, (they have rubber too)
> 5 cigar stops, (pitstops)
> 3 beer stops, (refuelling)



But unlike in formula 1, the goal isn't coming first


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> But unlike in formula 1, the goal isn't coming first


  

This thread is now gold


----------



## Jessica (Sep 14, 2008)

Sex aside, did anyone else notice how Alonso behaved after the race?

Immediately after Vettel got out of his car, Alonso was there to congratulate him, and then I just found this..



Very, very nice of him to congratulate Vettel and "celebrate" with Toro Rosso.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> But unlike in formula 1, the goal isn't coming first


So I'm formula Zero 

I want Alonso to go to Toyota though. Sato, Alonso Toyota is my dream <333


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2008)

Night Night :3


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

*BMW ready to wait for Alonso*

BMW Sauber team boss Mario Theissen says he is ready to wait for Fernando Alonso to make a decision about his future before confirming his team's driver line up for 2009. 

Ferrari's announcement that Raikkonen has been signed for another two seasons ended months of speculation that Alonso could move to the Italian team next season and now his options beyond Renault lie with either Honda or BMW.

Alonso is understood to be free to leave Renault if he wishes, given that the team has not achieved the performance levels required to automatically retain him and while Honda would be a major gamble, the former champion is expected to favour either staying put, or moving to BMW. Two strong drives in Belgium and Italy in the past two round have done nothing to harm Alonso's desireability.

"There are several people and and a few teams who have to make a decision, it's not necessarily a joint decision," Theissen told Autosport when asked if he was waiting on Alonso. "We're still evaluating the situation and it is apparent we are the strongest team now which has an open seat for next year, so we'll see what happens."

The rumour in the Monza paddock was that the team has already taken its option on Robert Kubica and the Pole is confirmed for 2009.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for the news Jessica it seems Alonso will goes to bmw and what about nick?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2008)

Nick ;_;

He could always go to Renault, I dont think they will be poor next year, but Flavio always favours his own contracted drivers.

(Bruno Senna?)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Does Renault have any plans on becoming a top team again soon?


----------



## wsc (Sep 15, 2008)

poor Nick... Renault need to bounce back, like desperately


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 15, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Sex aside, did anyone else notice how Alonso behaved after the race?
> 
> Immediately after Vettel got out of his car, Alonso was there to congratulate him, and then I just found this..
> 
> ...



maybe he is gonna join toro rosso


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Does Renault have any plans on becoming a top team again soon?


Im sure they will


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Im sure they will



What's wrong with them this year, anyway?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2008)

They lost momentum horribly since they lost Alonso.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What's wrong with them this year, anyway?


It's the return season of Alonso, is why  think :>
Once he gets comfortable again, Renault will win.


(/optimism)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

I just remembered he was at McLaren last year. What the fuck is up with my memory


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2008)

Your getting old


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I just remembered he was at McLaren last year. What the fuck is up with my memory


Anorsexia has lowered your brain functions


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

That's what I get for stopping to read the f1 season yearbooks that I used to buy


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Wikipedia ftw mate :>


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

That's where I looked just now


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a pity my profs hate it :<


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2008)

CX said:


> It's a pity my profs hate it :<


Cause the info you have, might have been written by me, while on crack


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Wikipedia is great, it can tell you anything except, well, the addresses of driver's homes.

Which is should do.... Right, Kimi? 



Tifa said:


> thanks for the news Jessica it seems Alonso will goes to bmw and what about nick?


BMW are interested in Alonso, but that doesn't have to mean that Alonso is interested in BMW.

Just before Monza he was asked what his plans are and he said something similar to "I should stay at Renault because it's probably my best option for next year."


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

So he's seeing chances for renault next year ?

Well changing teams every year probably isn't good for the performance


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Cause the info you have, might have been written by me, while on crack


You can write P=NP algorithms on crack?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

I like Alonso at Renault anywy, it's just like.. home to him. You know, how most drivers just _"belong"_ with a certain team.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I like Alonso at Renault anywy, it's just like.. home to him. You know, how most drivers just _"belong"_ with a certain team.


Like Coulthard X McLaren which got broken up


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah. What happened first.. Did he sign with Red Bull or did McLaren sign Montoya?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it was Montoya being signed up in 2003 end 

Coulthard doesn't like single lap qualifying and so he started going down 
This is his last season too. He's retiring


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, he mentioned that a few races ago.

I'm going to miss that scruffy old man.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

He was an awesome performer before 2004.

And I remember when they announced the new qualifying rules. I was like "WTF is this shit "


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Why did they change the qualifying, anyway?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2008)

CX said:


> You can write P=NP algorithms on crack?


Computer science huh? 

I slept through the P=NP lecture


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Why did they change the qualifying, anyway?



To make it better for TV viewers or something, because you'd have long stretches of like 5 to 10 minutes sometimes without anyone on track at all.


----------



## wsc (Sep 15, 2008)

i guess they dont want the qualifying session to have a boring first 45 minutes


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

It was always fun to gamble the right time to enter the track in games
Because you don't want to end up being blocked by slower drivers


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It was always fun to gamble the right time to enter the track in games
> Because you don't want to end up being blocked by slower drivers


I remember one time in (I think) American Grand prix, maybe in 2003 when Schumi fucked up that and ended up being like super aggressive and gaining 12 spots or something xD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Schumacher went from last place to podium already, if I remember right


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

That one might have been before I started watching coz I started in 2002 I believe.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah that was probably in Austria 2000 or something


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I remembered, you're from Austria ne? Ever been to a race?

I remember loving the 2001 win of Coulthard at Austria!

Also, why were the grandstands destroyed in 2K3?  I liked the U shaped  circuit of yours


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

I was at the austrian track (A1 ring) but it was training of other racing cars. Not a real race.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Schumacher! 

He really should have stuck around longer.. His last race was, well, *amazing!*


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Link removed

I like Vettel, very humble. 

Compare the things Vettel says to what comes out of Hamilton's mouth.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

I lol'd at the related news



Schumacher in a car crash


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, from August.. Wow.

I just read that. I wonder how that happened. :\

Alsoooo......



> *Ferrari hints Raikkonen should help Massa*
> 15 September 2008
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Ferrari ;~;

As great as ShoeMaker was, I wanted Ferrari to go down after him for at least some time 
Renault, Williams and Red Bull ftw


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

CX said:


> Ferrari ;~;
> 
> As great as ShoeMaker was, I wanted Ferrari to go down after him for at least some time
> Renault, Williams and Red Bull ftw



Red Bull, definitely! Webber and Vettel sounds like a team I'd love to support.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd say Team India too but their chances for the next couple years are sporadic at best


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It was always fun to gamble the right time to enter the track in games
> Because you don't want to end up being blocked by slower drivers



But you were allowed to drive without any fuel at all.
So most of the times it would be the best car on pole position.
Nowadays the drivers need to do more laps, drive under the same conditions, they arrent allowed to fuel up (top 10 or whatever).
Its more fun, as proven in monza .


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 15, 2008)

CX said:


> I'd say Team India too but their chances for the next couple years are sporadic at best



What ? Cant you see the progression they made already ?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

But considering they've been a different team each year for the past four years!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

lol, bad record till now


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

They're worse than laste 90ies minardi


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

lol Minardi...

i hope we get better though :< Enough money apparently does wonders. Also, we have Fisichella :>


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2008)

btw Minardi haves 1 win...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Tifa said:


> btw Minardi haves 1 win...


Yeah but it has had more time than Force India.

I also just realized that Jordan team has won a few first places and was third in constructors' championship in 1999 O_O

And then it went baad.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Jordan was a really interesting team in 99. The aggressive yellow/black colors pek

Wait who was there.. hill and frentzen?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2008)

Frentzen and Fisichella


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Nah, fisichella was there in 97.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Nah, fisichella was there in 97.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, just remembered that even ShoeMaker was in Jordan in his rookie season


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2008)

i remember Fishichella wining at Interlagos after Alonso crash 2003 .... and thats why Raikkonen lost his first Championship by 2 points from Shumacher
Fisi in 1997 was in Beneton if im not mistaken XD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, Minardi... It was nice to see them win on the weekend!

I read that Toro Rosso will have to be a separate team from Red Bull, like not even connected to them. Wouldn't it be so great if they are bought back by Giancarlo Minardi or someone and renamed back to Minardi? And they do just as well as they are doing this year?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 15, 2008)

Tifa said:


> btw Minardi haves 1 win...



Minardi = torro rosso


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2008)

poor Stoddard is poor :/


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

In the ITV stream he was shouting that all the time

WITH MINARDI DNA RUNNING THROUGH ITS VEINS
or something


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 15, 2008)

I just owned my racing cilinder


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> In the ITV stream he was shouting that all the time
> 
> WITH MINARDI DNA RUNNING THROUGH ITS VEINS
> or something



That must have been the one and only James Allen.


----------



## Teach (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Jordan was a really interesting team in 99. The aggressive yellow/black colors pek
> 
> Wait who was there.. hill and frentzen?



Lol Hill, didn't he quit like in 96?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Lol what, he drove until 99 until he complained about teh lack of slicks and gave up since he didn't feel like driving anymore


----------



## Teach (Sep 15, 2008)

He won 96, he was my fav back then. Wat


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

I also liked him a lot in season 96 even though I didn't watch back then.

But the GAME that got me into F1 was about season 96


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

My first one was based on 1995. That was a lot of fun.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Was it 94 or 95 where Schumacher fought with Hill over the championship? They even had hard car contact


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

1995, I think.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

I remember what got me into F1 was the first time I kissed a girl was at a restaurant where they were telecasting it and so i decided to check it out. 2000 December I think it was.

Cars > girls


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Cars lead to girls
Or do girls lead to cars?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Girls lead to cars. And then you have sex with them inside the cars they lead you to.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

So basically girls = cars


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Mostly. 
But machine related adrenaline is different


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm going to complicate that formula.

I _*AM*_ a car.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Can I drive you, jessica?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Yessir, but be gentle.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Your engine will purr.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

*purr*               **


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I'll need to polish your chassis


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Make me shine!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

You're sparkly like you a diamond now, baby


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Zaru, I brought my Car


Lets race


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Jessica > that


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Test results or it didn't happen 

Longest Lap (dance)?
Hottest Temperature?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

CX said:


> Hey Zaru, I brought my Car
> 
> 
> Lets race



I'm a more comfortable ride.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

And certainly not as photoshopped


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And certainly not as photoshopped


They're mere Tools of Engagement


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I could be if I wanted to be!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

btw, no offense intended Ms. Jessica <3


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

CX said:


> btw, no offense intended Ms. Jessica <3



You are dead to me now.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

O_O

That bad??


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

CX said:


> O_O
> 
> That bad??



lol.. No, I didn't care.


Hey guys, how about that F1???


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh. Sorry if you did...


The Singapore one?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 15, 2008)

Yup, Singapore is next in two weeks time.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 15, 2008)

I want the Chinese one so bad.

I almost forgot how the Singapore one looks like now


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

> *Alonso to stay at Renault?*
> As Ferrari announced it has extended its contract with Kimi Raikkonen for another two seasons it ended rumours where Formula 1 would see Fernando Alonso move to Ferrari within two years. Alonso now hints he could stay with the team that brought his two Formula 1 championship titles: Renault.
> 
> As the Formula One teams are getting their seats filled Fernando Alonso has yet to decided whether or not the Spaniard will continue to race for another season at Renault. Alonso is looking at his options but doesn't make it a major secret that there is a big chance he will stick with Renault for 2009. "I have to look for the best place to be next season," Alonso said. "Renault is my first option. I know the people and I know everything can go well here. Right now all the teams are very optimistic, but Renault has given me two winning cars and I think it is much easier to believe them (for being optimistic on 2009) than to believe the people at other F1 teams."



I'm not very surprised. I think it's smart for him to stick with Renault.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 16, 2008)

To me BMW would be a wiser choice because BMW is very strong at moment and maybe they will keep up next year


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

I personally think he's better off with his "spiritual" family.

It's probably a lot easier at Renault than it would be at a new team for Alonso to handle everything when the car isn't as good as he'd like it to be.

He's probably more motivated with them too.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 16, 2008)

Alonso needs to stay @ Renault.
That way hes not much of a big opponent for other drivers


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Alonso needs to stay @ Renault.
> That way hes not much of a big opponent for other drivers



lol... Someone doesn't like Alonso?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 16, 2008)

Jessica said:


> lol... Someone doesn't like Alonso?



Hes okay, when he isnt winning


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I used to feel that way too. I didn't like him much at all.. But he's changed this season. I like his attitude and I like the way he handles things.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 16, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Well I used to feel that way too. I didn't like him much at all.. But he's changed this season. I like his attitude and I like the way he handles things.



Well the only drivers I really dont like are, Hammilton and Alonso.
And I used to get frustrated when I  saw Ralf Schumacher driving.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Lol ralf

I remember when he and michael were actually dueling for podium places/race wins

And when their mother died


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I remember when he and michael were actually dueling for podium places/race wins



Those were good races. :\

I wish Ralf had stuck around longer and in a better car. I know that he was a jerk, but he was really, really fast on his good days.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

And there are nudes of his wife


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not surprised!!


----------



## wsc (Sep 16, 2008)

yar i think he won 3 races when he was really good that year


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I'm not surprised!!



That was BEFORE she married him, though


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That was BEFORE she married him, though



Well I'd think so! 

Unless Ralfie would be snapping the pictures and distributing them....


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 16, 2008)

Ralf has a wise??


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Cora schumacher, baby. She's the personified pit babe


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 16, 2008)

Wtf.... i though that was his cousin or something.... lol lucky german


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 16, 2008)

whats going on f1 fans


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Wtf.... i though that was his cousin or something.... lol lucky german



F1 drivers always have really pretty girlfriends and wives.

I need a Canadian or American driver in F1. I need to express my undying love for one.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Wtf.... i though that was his cousin or something.... lol lucky german



Ralf has Cora, Michael has Corinna


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

I like this Wikipedia quote..



> Alonso is *rumoured* to be married to Raquel del Rosario, lead singer of Spanish pop band El Sue?o de Morfeo. The two _*apparently*_ married in November 2006.



Rumoured... Apparently...


...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

For a second I thought that was a homo marriage. What kind of name is Raquel?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2008)

Raquel del Homo


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

You've never heard that name before? It's pronounced (around here) like Ra-Kel.

And I have been..... Looking at the articles for each driver. Looking at their personal life and age parts.

Kimi is getting too old, and he's married..

Nico Rosberg is only 23... And there's no mention of... Anything else!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 16, 2008)

Jessica said:


> You've never heard that name before? It's pronounced (around here) like Ra-Kel.
> 
> And I have been..... Looking at the articles for each driver. Looking at their personal life and age parts.
> 
> ...



Nico Rosberg drives 24hours/day !
Like a true champion


----------



## Teach (Sep 16, 2008)

3000 post ty.

Kimi owns btw.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

This thread has grown lately pek


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 16, 2008)

KUBICA TO THE TITLE!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> KUBICA TO THE TITLE!!!!



No way, Kovalainen!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 16, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcPyBtt6Or8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 16, 2008)

Kubica onyl 14 behind gaymilton! 

and he aint even trying! imagine if he does try.....................


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

That should have just been a slideshow of David Coulthard and Flavio Briatore with fifty different girls.

Because they each have someone new hanging off their arms every week.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Lol hamilton's chick was ugly


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

Aw, no she wasn't. 

She just wasn't like... A model or actress or singer like the rest of them. Just a regular girl. I thought it was cute.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

No, that was definitely below-average, and I'm saying that as an average guy myself


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

That's so cruel. 


I wish I could get my picture taken with an F1 driver.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

I can shop one for you making out with kimi or something


----------



## Teach (Sep 16, 2008)

How does she look anyways?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I can shop one for you making out with kimi or something



So could I. 




h3h3h3 said:


> How does she look anyways?



Watch the video posted above, it's only like 20 seconds in.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 16, 2008)

In my standarts I think she is OK that is 5.5/10 ... but there is one dreamy girl I think she belongs to Vettel


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Jessica said:


> So could I.



I'm surprised you didn't already


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2008)

Girlfriend chat


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

Janissary said:


> there is one dreamy girl I think she belongs to Vettel



What? Who is she???


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

I found out what makes Flavio Briatore get all those pretty girls.


*Spoiler*: __ 





[/IMG]


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2008)

Look at those sexy love handles


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2008)

Ewwwwww


----------



## Jessica (Sep 16, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJuecaJRwcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Vettel is going to be a champion one day.

I can see McLaren or Ferrari snapping him up in a few years. Maybe BMW too.

EDIT:

LOL, check his Wiki page.



> He also became the quickest driver to get a fine in F1, being fined $1,000 nine seconds into his career, after speeding in the pitlane.



I love him.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Vettel is going to be a champion one day.
> 
> I can see McLaren or Ferrari snapping him up in a few years. Maybe BMW too.
> 
> ...



I hope it's with Ferrari. I don't like how McLaren "sterilize" their drivers.

Vettel would look good in red too, I think.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol, record setter vettel


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol, record setter vettel



It's going to be a hard one to beat!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Are there any records he can still get?

Next to youngest world champion, I mean.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, he's the youngest winner I'm pretty sure. Not sure about pole sitter.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

I've always disliked Ferrari, mainly because of Schumacher. I'm a McLaren fan, to me they're like the "good guys" of Formula One and Ferrari are the "bad guys", It's just rivalry. 

I think he'd be better suited to McLaren tbh. DC was a McLaren driver and RB driver, so I'm sure Vettel will be going to him for advice on his career when he's a bit older.

Also, what exactly do you mean by sterilized?

EDIT: Also, Vettel holds EVERY "youngest ----" record, I think. He holds the main ones anyway, pole sitter, winner and speed limit.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Also, what exactly do you mean by sterilized?



They make the drivers adopt a "cleaner" image. Coulthard had to be clean shaven, Alonso had to get rid of his "hippy hair", Montoya was encouraged to lose weight... etc..

And I've read from almost every ex-McLaren driver who moves to a new team that the atmosphere at McLaren was very cold, clinical, and too professional (as in operating like a business or corporation and nto as a auto racing team).

I don't dislike McLaren, but with all these things said about them... It just makes me hope that certain drivers don't go there because they deserve to be in teams which are just more laid back and fun.. And less corporate.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> They make the drivers adopt a "cleaner" image. Coulthard had to be clean shaven, Alonso had to get rid of his "hippy hair", Montoya was encouraged to lose weight... etc..
> 
> And I've read from almost every ex-McLaren driver who moves to a new team that the atmosphere at McLaren was very cold, clinical, and too professional (as in operating like a business or corporation and nto as a auto racing team).
> 
> I don't dislike McLaren, but with all these things said about them... It just makes me hope that certain drivers don't go there because they deserve to be in teams which are just more laid back and fun.. And less corporate.



I've never really heard of anything like that, but maybe you're right. If the drivers are happy though, then let them be I say. Been a McLaren fan for as long as I can remember, so it's hard for me to dislike them in any way. 

I'll be honest with you, I wouldn't be disappointed if another few teams become major contenders in the F1 world. I mean, with all the money restrictions, etc. for next year, we could well see teams becoming more equal.

BMW will definitely be contending next year. Maybe even Renault/Red Bull jumping into the fray from time to time. 

I just hope Vettel ends up somewhere where he's successful and happy. I'd just rather not have to root for him in a Ferrari. I was a huge Kimi fan when he was at McLaren, and it hurts to be happy when he loses a race at Ferrari.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been a Kimi fan since he joined with Sauber and I've supported him at McLaren too, and also Ferrari.

You shouldn't support a driver just because they drive for your favourite team... 

In my opinion, your support for a driver should be stronger than your support for a team. The teams may work harder and have more people, but the drivers.. They are the faces of the sport. 

And I hope BMW improves even more next season. Kubica has done so well this year and I'd love to see him fight even harder because he's definitely got the goods!

And I know it is so unlikely, but he's gotten closer to Massa and Hamilton lately. I hope he... Keeps getting closer. 

Wouldn't it be exciting? Last race of the year and Kubica could still win the championship???


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd LOVE to see Kubica win it. He's also another driver that just sort of sprung up this year and began to kick ass.

I don't know why I support teams more than drivers, it's probably because all the drivers I've supported have been at McLaren. I wasn't a fan of Alonso when he joined McLaren, so I was always rooting for Hamilton to beat him.

Kovalainen was a favourite of mine because he was Finnish and funny as hell in some interviews.  I guess you know when you like a driver if you can't stop smiling when you're watching them in an interview or something. 

Kubica and Vettel have been two of my "new" favourite drivers this year. I'd really love to see Kubica and Kovalainen get in on the mix next year for the championship, and for Vettel to maybe get as close as he can to the #5 position in the championship. At the moment, he's got a change to hit #7 if he keeps getting in the points ahead of Truili and Alonso.

I also liked Sato when he was racing, and Jenson has always been a favourite because he's British, but he needs to move on from Honda in my opinion.

Then there is Coulthard. Probably the single reason I began watching F1 was because he is Scottish (like me) and in his glory days of McLaren, kicked ass. I remember watching both of his wins at Monaco, amazing stuff.

Nico Rosberg is another good up and coming driver. Would be nice to see him perform some more. 

Lots of good talent in F1 thesedays. People may frown on teams such as Force India that have drivers that're constantly last, but they forget that F1 is the top flight, the greatest drivers in the world. Even if they're last, they're still probably better than the GP2 drivers.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Kovalainen was a favourite of mine because he was Finnish and funny as hell in some interviews.  I guess you know when you like a driver if you can't stop smiling when you're watching them in an interview or something.


Sounds like a crush to me.


----------



## Teach (Sep 17, 2008)

F1 isn't really about who is the fastest driver, it's more like who has the fastest car.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> F1 isn't really about who is the fastest driver, it's more like who has the fastest car.



So, so wrong. It's the driver that MAKES the car fast(er). It's all about the setup. The driver goes out there, and if the car doesn't feel under him, he tells the engineers what to tweak, etc. Thus, making the car better and faster for himself.

EDIT: Also, do you really think say, Adrian Sutil would out perform Raikkonen in a Ferrari? I'd be surprised if he could tbh. It takes experience and skill to be good at driving in F1.



Jessica said:


> Sounds like a crush to me.



:|


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> :|



Don't be shy...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> F1 isn't really about who is the fastest driver, it's more like who has the fastest car.



Well shit, that's why there are teams

But you need a good driver to compete among teams that are faster or slower cars as well


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well shit, that's why there are teams
> 
> But you need a good driver to compete among teams that are faster or slower cars as well



McLaren should hire Yuji Ide and Sakon Yamamoto. They were very capable!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

So I fired up ye olde F1 2008 rFactor mod and began a test session with Vettel.

(resized 'cause they were 1440x900)






*Spoiler*: _Race day is here and Vettel ain't havin' none of Davidson's shiettt_ 





I actually managed to squeeze through the BMW at the corner but then got ran into the back of by another car. :<




EDIT: It was Nakajima, sorry!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Reminds me of my days in F1RS when I used to drive into the opposite direction, crash into all drivers with invu and then win the race alone


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

I forgot how good rFactor looks! :s

I want to download it again, but it's like.. 1gb...


Where is the F1 2008 mod??


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

That looks good? Those are 2003 graphics at best 
For such a program, that's decent though


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

2003? No way. :s

The cars look really nice, like the 2007 game I have on the Playstation.. But that track looks really boring. x_x


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Which playstation? PS 2?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

We should all get the game and then set up a network to play each other online.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

1 GB isn't too bad, where can I download?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

I think I tried to download it from... What's it called... It's some site like Fileplanet, only you don't have to register?

I think I will download this again tonight and "try" to play it.

I say try because.. Well, I was pretty bad last time I played. 

Edit: Filefront! That's it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow there are more then 4 people posting :WOW


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Well tachi, formula 1 is getting more popular lately


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, I guess I *could* give you my RS account for the day. Only one person at a time can use it though.

Also, rFactor is a simulator. So it'll take you time to get good at it I guess. Just go around the track at half speed and then get faster as you get more confident. GP4 is my personal favourite, but there is no 2008 mod, only 2007.

@ Tachi: I lurk more than I post. But when I do post here, Zaru and Jessica are usually here too.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm quite okay at GP3/4, is the driving feel comparable?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

I remember when it was just me and J_E_S and Zaru  

Such a lonely sausagefest  

I downloaded a F1 game for my Dreamcast yesterday and the Ferrari game XD

EDIT: @Zaru Gp4 its on now


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

It was quite nice to see a girl that's into formula 1 

There's a ferrari game?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I remember when it was just me and J_E_S and Zaru
> 
> Such a lonely sausagefest
> 
> I downloaded a F1 game for my Dreamcast yesterday and the Ferrari game XD



I've got F1 on my Dreamcast too. It's really, really bad  

@ Zaru: The driving is no where near the same. You have to tip toe around when you first start rFactor. It's practically like being in an F1 car. The F1 mod I'm using is very kind though, because you don't spin as much. In some I've played though, just getting the car to go without the wheels spinning is hard. 

At first, you'll probably spin going into corners, but you'll get used to it eventually. I always end up locking my breaks going in too fast, or losing traction coming out of a corner and spinning it.


----------



## Teach (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> So, so wrong. It's the driver that MAKES the car fast(er). It's all about the setup. The driver goes out there, and if the car doesn't feel under him, he tells the engineers what to tweak, etc. Thus, making the car better and faster for himself.
> 
> EDIT: Also, do you really think say, Adrian Sutil would out perform Raikkonen in a Ferrari? I'd be surprised if he could tbh. It takes experience and skill to be good at driving in F1.



Hamilton made McLaren? Räikkönen made Ferrari?

No and no. Set practically anyone in Ferrari or McLaren you'll get a winner. Even Salo outperformed Irvine in Ferrari by just staying for half year.

Schumacher, Vettel and few others are the only people who'd outshine with good car, rest are just plain even.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I've got F1 on my Dreamcast too. It's really, really bad
> 
> @ Zaru: The driving is no where near the same. You have to tip toe around when you first start rFactor. It's practically like being in an F1 car. The F1 mod I'm using is very kind though, because you don't spin as much. In some I've played though, just getting the car to go without the wheels spinning is hard.
> 
> At first, you'll probably spin going into corners, but you'll get used to it eventually. I always end up locking my breaks going in too fast, or losing traction coming out of a corner and spinning it.



I have a racing wheel, does that help when playing it?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Hamilton made McLaren? Räikkönen made Ferrari?
> 
> No and no. Set practically anyone in Ferrari or McLaren you'll get a winner.Even Salo outperformed Irvine in Ferrari by just staying for half year.
> 
> Schumacher, Vettel and few others are the only people who'd outshine with good car, rest are just plain even.



Hamilton has been amazing since he was like 8. I mean, did you SEE the shit he pulled off in GP2? And then in F1?

I mean, look at Montoya, he wasn't exactly THAT good in the McLaren.

edit:

@ Zaru: It depends really. It's certainly a lot more FUN using the steering wheel. At the moment I'm using the keyboard because my wheel is screwed, need to buy a new one. When I was using it though, there was a great sense of immersion attacking the corners, etc.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

Its bad? 

@Zaru


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Its bad?
> 
> @Zaru



It's not great. xD 

Handling is weird and I just couldn't really get to grips with it. I went back to playing GP4 on mah PC.


----------



## Teach (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Hamilton has been amazing since he was like 8. I mean, did you SEE the shit he pulled off in GP2? And then in F1?
> 
> I mean, look at Montoya, he wasn't exactly THAT good in the McLaren.



I remember when Hamilton got ownt by Kovalainen and Rosberg in GP2. But yeah in rain Hamilton is more gutsy than others.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> I remember when Hamilton got ownt by Kovalainen and Rosberg in GP2. But yeah in rain Hamilton is more gutsy than others.



I consider Kovalainen to be a better driver than most in F1 thesedays anyway, including Hamilton. 

I guess you're right to an extent. I think Rosberg is at a team that's going no where really. Maybe if F1 was a bit more like GP2, as in everyone had the same stuff to work with, then it'd be a lot closer.

I find F1 is still very exciting though. Vettel proved it using a customer car.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> @ Zaru: It depends really. It's certainly a lot more FUN using the steering wheel. At the moment I'm using the keyboard because my wheel is screwed, need to buy a new one. When I was using it though, there was a great sense of immersion attacking the corners, etc.



Hm I tend to think driving with a wheel is harder than without one. And those games always have problems getting the settings right


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Hm I tend to think driving with a wheel is harder than without one. And those games always have problems getting the settings right



It's harder, but once mastered it's a lot more fun. I was reading on some racing league forums that a lot of them use wheels for the sense of immersion, and I guess over time they've just gotten good at it.

You should check out some Youtube videos of people using the G25 set and stuff, it's really awesome. 

When playing offline anyway, it doesn't matter if you're crap (like me) because there is always the "Restart Race" option.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol restart is pretty fucking important in games that don't allow saving in the race (GP3/4 thankfully do)

DTM Race Driver


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Haha, I get frustrated after a while and just /ragequit anyway.

GTRevolution was recently released and a lot of leagues are playing it right now. You might want to check that out too if you're a racing fan.

EDIT: Also, this is the league I frequently check.

Chapter 417 Prediction Thread

Lots and lots of non-league events too though. At least 2 a week.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone know news about that formula 1 game codemasters is doing?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> It's not great. xD
> 
> Handling is weird and I just couldn't really get to grips with it. I went back to playing GP4 on mah PC.


GP4 is still the best


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Anyone know news about that formula 1 game codemasters is doing?



Nothing has been said apart from the fact that they're definetely making it. I wonder if it'll be released on every platform. PS3/360 would be awesome, especially PS3. 

I never actually got to play the one that first came out on launch with the PS3. Was it good?



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> GP$ is still the beat


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

It's going to be based on 2009, isn't it? The new one?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

lol spelling errors.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> It's going to be based on 2009, isn't it? The new one?



A season that didn't even start yet and that doesn't have any reliable performance values until a few races after ?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I never actually got to play the one that first came out on launch with the PS3. Was it good?



I have that. It's okay, I guess. 

I like how it lets you make your own driver.. You get to choose their name, flag, helmet, and their appearance. You can make girl drivers too. It's about time!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> It's going to be based on 2009, isn't it? The new one?



I'm not actually 100% sure. If it is, they'll have to wait for each team to finalize their 2009 line up. So far only McLaren, Ferrari and Red Bull have done that.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol spelling errors.



I was wondering what you meant with the $ lol.


edit: Damn, this thread is moving fast.

@ Jessica: That's awesome  I'd love to try it out sometime. Guess I need to buy a PS3.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> A season that didn't even start yet and that doesn't have any reliable performance values until a few races after ?



No no, I thought that I read somewhere that the 2009 season will be the first game they do, so I dunno if that means this time next year or what..

Maybe Wikipedia has answers.. brb :\


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

> On May 9, 2008, it was announced that Codemasters had won the rights to the Formula One license after Sony's deal ran out. Codemasters will release their first F1 game in 2009



That could even mean that we'll just get like... "F1 2008" early next year too though, right? I'd prefer that over waiting until the end of next year for a 2009 game.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Well they can't reliably make any car models / driver portraits / team setups until the season starts

Performance values are easy to change though, I did that all the time in GP3


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, read that too on the GPG forums. I'm looking forward to it tbh. I loved Codemasters early TOCA games on the PS1. Haven't really played anything of theirs since.

(Micro Machines on the Mega Drive = best game Codemasters EVER did)


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well they can't reliably make any car models / driver portraits / team setups until the season starts
> 
> Performance values are easy to change though, I did that all the time in GP3



They could just patch the game, right? Since you can do that with consoles too, it wouldn't be a REALLY big problem, would it?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

Developers are hesitant to patch to sell their next release


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> They could just patch the game, right? Since you can do that with consoles too, it wouldn't be a REALLY big problem, would it?


Well


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Developers are hesitant to patch to sell their next release


This 

Sadly most developers are hesitant to even patch their games at all


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

CX said:


>



I was reading something similar on the F1 website. Never knew there was 5 though! 

I can't wait for the Singapore race. It's going to be sweeeet!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

A night race certainly is going to be interesting to watch. I'm expecting great visuals :>


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

And shiny cars.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> A night race certainly is going to be interesting to watch. I'm expecting great visuals :>


Oh hell yeah  

10 more days...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> And shiny cars.



And drivers blinded by the light


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And drivers blinded by the light



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6AFCJ1dLdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And drivers blinded by the light


I'm pretty sure they'll have regulations anti glare body coat once night races get here.

Because accidents at 200+ mph are not really what they'd like


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

CX said:


> Oh hell yeah
> 
> 10 more days...



8 days 21 hours until Friday Practice 

I watch it live on the ITV F1 website!  ()


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> 8 days 21 hours until Friday Practice
> 
> I watch it live on the ITV F1 website!  ()


I need to interpret their time better to what it is for Easern time USA 
I set my alarm wrong the other time and started watching 4 hours after the race started :<


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Well they certainly won't be floodlights

Anyone here driving during night with lights blinding from the front? You don't see shit


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

CX said:


> I need to interpret their time better to what it is for Easern time USA
> I set my alarm wrong the other time and started watching 4 hours after the race started :<



Use  for the countdown timer!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Next weekend really can't come soon enough.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Use  for the countdown timer!


That's what I did, but I must have been too tired out coz I calculated wrong that night 

Also I slept 2 hours before the race began


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Next weekend really can't come soon enough.



Yeah, you can say that again. I think I might switch my current avatar and signature to something more F1 orientated.

This is probably my favourite thread on the whole forums. 



CX said:


> That's what I did, but I must have been too tired out coz I calculated wrong that night
> 
> Also I slept 2 hours before the race began



I know how you feel. I've missed the last 2 races and had to watch re-runs. >_<

Not going to miss any of the last 4 though! These are important times!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> This is probably my favourite thread on the whole forums.



Definitely mine too, since I locked myself out of the Bathhouse.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Couldn't stand the 18+ smut anymore? 

This thread gets better the more people are here


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Couldn't stand the 18+ smut anymore?



No, didn't like how every single time I'd post, any horny guy around would get overly excited and come onto me. There was *no* end. 


Much better in here!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Definitely mine too, since I locked myself out of the Bathhouse.



Haha, locked yourself. 

I just lurk it instead of posting. 

EDIT: Nevermind, lol.

I laugh at a lot of the males in the BH. I tend not to post there, although I did post there once out of a rage I had in RL and I regret it tbh. No need to take RL crap online. I've learned my lesson. 



Zaru said:


> Couldn't stand the 18+ smut anymore?
> 
> This thread gets better the more people are here



Also, I agree. I just prefer this thread because of the people who post here. We've actually all got a decent plethora of F1 knowledge. xD


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Bathhouse is total sucky sucky 5 dollars


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, formula 1 fans usually have been so for a few years at least 



Jessica said:


> No, don't like how every single time I'd post, any horny guy around gets overly excited and comes onto me. There was *no* end.
> 
> 
> Much better in here!


*Cums on Jessica*


CX said:


> Bathhouse is total sucky sucky 5 dollars


South Park references


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> *Cums on Jessica*






So, about that F1...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

*Cums on F1*


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

All this sexual talk!!!

Where's my Kimi when I need him most? I wish he'd burst through the store doors right now all dramatically, looking at me with those fiery, determined eyes.. And he'd come to the counter.. And be all like... "I'd like to buy your Doritos."
And then I'd be like "And I want to let you buy my Doritos!"
And then he'd grab me and throw me on the counter and......

Hey, I can't wait until Singapore.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> All this sexual talk!!!
> 
> Where's my Kimi when I need him most? I wish he'd burst through the store doors right now all dramatically, looking at me with those fiery, determined eyes.. And he'd come to the counter.. And be all like... "I'd like to buy your Doritos."
> And then I'd be like "And I want to let you buy my Doritos!"
> ...




LOL. That made me chuckle. 

Wait, you're in a store right now?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes. Working.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

It's the only South Park reference I know of 

*runs away from all the cum*


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Yes. Working.



I see. Good work, keep it up!  (posting in this thread, I mean) ;]

Also, Kovalainen 




(looking for images for my new set!)


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

When did that happen???

Is that the crash from earlier this year sometime?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm in my matrices and Applications classes myself 

Fat chance of me paying attention to the dude when F1 talk is going on


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> When did that happen???
> 
> Is that the crash from earlier this year sometime?



I can't remember it happening either. Must've been earlier in the year in Qually or testing because if I'm correct, Kovalainen has finished every race so far with McLaren in the points.

edit: Also, that must've hurt. I mean, look how far the barrier is up on the car. Must've hit his head at least. x__x



CX said:


> I'm in my matrices and Applications classes myself
> 
> Fat chance of me paying attention to the dude when F1 talk is going on



Haha, good stuff. I don't start studying again until December. So much free time, I swear I could do like 100 posts a day here, I just can't be bothered.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> edit: Also, that must've hurt. I mean, look how far the barrier is up on the car. Must've hit his head at least. x__x



Technically, his head should be lying around somewhere else


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

I might be thinking of someone else then, I dunno.. But I remember someone driving straight into the tire wall and getting stuck this year.

Bahrain I think... Or Spain.. ?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I might be thinking of someone else then, I dunno.. But I remember someone driving straight into the tire wall and getting stuck this year.
> 
> Bahrain I think... Or Spain.. ?



Kimi smashed into a wall then barrier at Belgium or Italy last year I think.

edit: Also, was going to talk about this. 

Why don't McLaren have the driver names on the side of the car anymore? Remember back in the day with Mika, David and Kimi they all had their names on the side of the car.

Now it's taken up by a stupid Vodafone logo.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Probably because Vodafone wants it that way.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

They still might have it in miniature almost non-visible form :<


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah that's pretty lame. 

Think I might go play some rFactor. If you need to download rFactor through RS give me a shout through PM and I can hook you up with my account for the day.

Speak to you all soon!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

I had always wished that McLaren had hired a driver with a long name when they did that.

Or I wonder if they had hired Heinz-Harald Frentzen... Would they just write Heinz on the side? I wonder if people would believe that Heinz sponsored McLaren?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I had always wished that McLaren had hired a driver with a long name when they did that.
> 
> Or I wonder if they had hired Heinz-Harald Frentzen... Would they just write Heinz on the side? I wonder if people would believe that Heinz sponsored McLaren?



I guess they'd have used a smaller font


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

I wonder if the other driver would make fun of that.

"Ha ha! I have the bigger name!"


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 17, 2008)

Heinz Harald is pure winnnn


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Heinz Harald is pure winnnn



Delicious ketchup!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Sometiems I think McLaren runs on ketchup, anyway


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Why is that???


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Just had a pretty awesome race.

6 laps, every car on the track. The first corner was HELL. I had to restart the race about 3 times. 

I managed to get up to 3rd with two laps to go. I pick Kovalainen off through a high speed chicane and then it's one lap to go with Kubica 1.2 seconds ahead of me. FINAL hairpin of the lap, I manage to swerve in front of him, we both slow down and I lose traction and spin, Kubica gets away.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Six laps? You wimp! 

If I am going to play a racing game, I always play with at least 10 laps. If I'm going to win, I want to WORK for it!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Six laps? You wimp!
> 
> If I am going to play a racing game, I always play with at least 10 laps. If I'm going to win, I want to WORK for it!



Haha, yeah I'll probably put it further up when I get a bit better. I usually do 17 laps in GP4.

I want to do a proper Grand Prix one time, though. 

Also, new set. Decided to go with Hamilton to support him all the way to his first championship! ;]


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

And in some difficulty levels, 6 laps isn't even enough to get from last place to first


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh god.. Toro Rosso confirms Verstappen!!! :amazed


*Spoiler*: _Full Article_ 



Just kidding.. 



> *BMW to announce drivers at end of season*
> 
> The BMW Sauber F1 team will not announce its 2009 driver line-up until the end of the current season, team boss Mario Theissen has confirmed.
> 
> ...



They *so* want Alonso... I don't think Heidfeld is going to stay regardless. 
Alonso and Kubica sounds amazing., but if Alonso stays at Renault.. Who could take Heidfeld's spot? I don't think they'd want a rookie. 

Glock? Button? Barrichello? Sato?

I think Glock or Button would be best.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And in some difficulty levels, 6 laps isn't even enough to get from last place to first



Yeah, I had AI strength set to 70% and aggression set to 25% (lowered strength but aggression I left the way it was for a bit of fun)

edit: Wow, big news. Was that recently posted? (also, lol'd at Verstappen)

Glock has already signed a contract past 2009 with Toyota, so he's going no where. Button hasn't signed anything yet, but he'll probably stay. Barrichello will probably be staying too.

I think BMW would be stupid to get rid of Heidfield UNLESS someone better than him takes his place. Heidfield is a good driver in my opinion. It's just towards the end of the season he's underperformed.

Alonso would be able to find his form again at BMW, though. I wouldn't mind because it'd make F1 more exciting with another person able to contend for the title.


edit #2: Also, Sato is the new Torro Rosso test driver, and will probably take Vettels place.

edit #3: lol typos.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Haha, yeah I'll probably put it further up when I get a bit better. I usually do 17 laps in GP4.
> 
> I want to do a proper Grand Prix one time, though.
> 
> Also, new set. Decided to go with Hamilton to support him all the way to his first championship! ;]



I used to do full distance races. They were so brutal on my hands. x_x

I usually took breaks around the 30 lap mark or so. I'd need to use the bathroom, get a drink, and just... let my fingers rest for a few minutes!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Three new articles have been put up on the F1 website, including one about the new tyres for the night race! 



Also, did you know they're bringing slicks back in 2009!  Why did they get rid of them in the first place? (apart from aquaplaning, etc.)


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

I think they started using grooved tires to slow the cars down, but I dunno.. Just guessing. It sounds kind of right though.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

They made cars too fast, Shika. Rills are just to slow them down during dry conditions.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

I just noticed that Vettel is ahead of BOTH Red Bull drivers now. o_o


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Lovely how the junior team beats the main team's ass


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lovely how the junior team beats the main team's ass


It's like Chris Benoit beating the Big Show


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Ah right, cheers for that Zaru/Jessica.

Wonder what today's cars would be like if they were allowed to be used to their full potential. 

I'm glad we're getting slicks back then. Moar speed!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Slicks + shortterm engine/transmission + no regulations on aerodynamics = Probably 4+ seconds faster


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.

They've got to let that happen, even if only for some sort of non-season race. I want to see the camera men trying to keep up with the cars. 

EDIT: I think thread ownership should be changed to one of you guys that're more active in here so you can spice up the front page with loads of information, etc.

The thread creator hasn't been on in months and it's really bland at the start.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

I think we should burn that guy. You know, like a witch... Because he's clearly not a REAL fan!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

I think Zaru


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

I never really read the OP of this thread 

*Goes to check*

I gonna make an F1 set next


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lovely how the junior team beats the main team's ass



Its because of the Ferrari engine, i has approx 7-30hp extra instead of the Renault motor.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Which Avatar do you guys like more


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Bottom looks better. 

I think I'll go back to F1 stuff. I only had Kimi as my avatar for like a day..


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

That's some sexy set CX


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

How does this avatar look... ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

The ferrari looks a bit weird.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

How so? Just being there, or??


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

It's the quality. Pixelated borders and such.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay, I'll change it... I have an idea.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

That looks a lot better


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you. 


.. Rep me for it.


----------



## Teach (Sep 17, 2008)

2004 cars are alot faster than nowadays cars. Formulas should go forward not backwards. You can go forward and be safer, do it FIA do it now.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome avatar Jessica 

And thanks Zaru 

h3h3h3: 

I know, I hate it too


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

The FIA is busy inventing new slowdown regulations, they don't have time to think of ways to make cars safer


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know about that. Formula One is so fast right now that it's miraculous how safe the crashes are.

I don't think we should let the cars be _too_ much faster. I like seeing really fast cars, but you have to think about the driver safety, too.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

It's not about driving 400 km/h and crashing into a wall, leave that to indycars.

It's more about taking curves faster with better aerodynamics and grip, not top speed ?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

But higher speeds are more difficult to control around those circuits. That should just be common sense. 


... rFactor takes too long to install.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Your avatar disappoints me.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Shika vs. Jessica

Bring it on


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Damn straight it's on. 

Once you get rFactor installed, I'm takin' dis shiet to the tracccc!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

So I just tried to play rFactor with that mod.

It crashed... Very fast. :\


And when did rFactor become a 60 minute trial? That's dumb!!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> So I just tried to play rFactor with that mod.
> 
> It crashed... Very fast. :\



Did you install it correctly? Talk me through what you did, etc.

EDIT: rFactor isn't free. You have to buy it, hence why I downloaded a cracked version. 

EDIT #2: Jessica, PM coming your way with the crack.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

I need a good racing game that's free 

Also I found the perfect image to stretch you guys' UCP next time


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Did you install it correctly? Talk me through what you did, etc.



Of course I installed it correctly, I'm not that dumb. 

Now it freezes on the menu whenever I try to change my racing series. I should just stick with Trackmania, I think.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

CX said:


> I need a good racing game that's free
> 
> Also I found the perfect image to stretch you guys' UCP next time



Just download GP4. Probably THE best F1 game for the PC, but you can only get a 2007 mod.

Get rFactor if you like simulators and you can get the 2008 mod like I showed in the pictures a few pages back!

Both can be easily obtained online for free.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

"You have 50 minutes left."

lol.. I haven't even gotten past the menu yet..


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

People tended to debate if F1 99-02 was better than GP4. What do you guys think? ?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> "You have 50 minutes left."
> 
> lol.. I haven't even gotten past the menu yet..



Check the PM I sent you!



Zaru said:


> People tended to debate if F1 99-02 was better than GP4. What do you guys think? ?



It was TERRIBLE compared to GP4. Waaaaaay too arcady. EA really screwed it up, and even with the mods available for it, it STILL sucked and looked terrible.

GP4 destroys pretty much any other F1 game out there in terms of non-simulation.


edit: Also, just had to say this but 05/06 Renault looked waaaay much better than the 07/08 one. xD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> People tended to debate if F1 99-02 was better than GP4. What do you guys think? ?



I HATED that game. I couldn't make it around any corner ever without like every assist on, and even then it was hard for me.

I've never had that trouble in any Formula One game I've played. Just that one. :\


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

I had to lol about the AI. Reviews said the AI was awesome.

I tested it. I put my car sideways on the RIGHT side of a straight track part in melbourne. A car came by and would have passed me on the left side (where you normally drive) and it fucking crashed straight into me


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

I just got an email back from someone I emailed about another rFactor mod and F1 league and he hooked me up with some information!

Apparently the F1 mod his league uses is the MMG 2007 mod (which I have, but can't drive) but applied on top is the FSR2008 mod (which is HUGE, 700mb)

Guess I'm off to download the FSR2008 mod to see how much it improves MMG2007!

Expect some screens/maybe videos later.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, I am reinstalling the mod crap. If it crashes again when I select F1R2007 or whatever from the menu, then I'm just going to give up. 

Edit: Given up.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't seem to find inspiration to post anywhere on NF today but here 

Also, downloading NFS Carbon for first time now!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol Need for Speed. At least it looks nice 

I remember seeing a GP4 screenshot in 2001 and thought it was a real photo


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Well, I am reinstalling the mod crap. If it crashes again when I select F1R2007 or whatever from the menu, then I'm just going to give up.
> 
> Edit: Given up.



The mod was called F1RFT.  What did you install?



CX said:


> I can't seem to find inspiration to post anywhere on NF today but here
> 
> Also, downloading NFS Carbon for first time now!



Haha, same. I think I've got like 30 posts in this thread today. No where else is as good as this thread tbh.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> The mod was called F1RFT.  What did you install?


That's exactly what I installed, I just forgot the name of it.

But...

The mod installation
Car update
Trackpack

All in D:\rFactor


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Did any of you clicky my sig yet?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> That's exactly what I installed, I just forgot the name of it.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...



 No idea what's wrong then.



CX said:


> Did any of you clicky my sig yet?



Not yet, but I guess I will now.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

CX said:


> Did any of you clicky my sig yet?



I didn't expect there to be a link, to be honest


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I didn't expect there to be a link, to be honest



Neither did I.. 

Good song, CX.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

So did you guys find the song fitting?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

I dunno.. How does it fit?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

I dunno but it seemed fitting to me


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

To WHAT should it fit, anyway?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

It makes me think of driving around in a really fast car but slowing down for turns and at the end standing on a podium
:>


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

I still lol when I think about my first mp3 player

For some never explained reason, it had a schumacher techno song on it


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

That's the kind of song I listen to during sex


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I still lol when I think about my first mp3 player
> 
> For some never explained reason, it had a schumacher techno song on it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Quite an awesome way to use engine sounds for a techno song, I have to admit 

Are there other F1 songs I need to know about?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

I want DDLs of this anime NOW O_O *searches*


SeruraRenge's Theme Song



O_O


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

It's mostly about cart racing though


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, here are the commentators for the coverage I watch.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's mostly about cart racing though


Racing still


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Capeta looks really cool!  I'm still after non-edited HQ Initial D episodes. 

Also, speaking of commentators, F1 is moving back to the BBC next year. I wonder if Martin Brundle and Steve Allen will get to keep their jobs as commentators. They both certainly keep me interested whilst watching. They're the best at what they do.

David Couthard was linked with a job as commentator now that's he's retiring to Test Driver.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

I kinda preferred the austrian commentator, he was awesome 
Because he was senile.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2008)

I think it's time to call it a night for me. Woke up at 5am and it's now 11:25pm. I'd stay up longer, but because I was up so early I feel wrecked right now.

Going to get a good few hours sleep then return in the morning!

Later guys! (and girls).


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Good night then.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Capeta looks really cool!  I'm still after non-edited HQ Initial D episodes.
> 
> Also, speaking of commentators, F1 is moving back to the BBC next year. I wonder if Martin Brundle and Steve Allen will get to keep their jobs as commentators. They both certainly keep me interested whilst watching. They're the best at what they do.
> 
> David Couthard was linked with a job as commentator now that's he's retiring to Test Driver.



Steve Allen? 

It's James Allen!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't need sleep coz I slept through some of my lectures today


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Steve Allen?
> 
> It's James Allen!



Forgive a man such a minor mistake


----------



## Jessica (Sep 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Forgive a man such a minor mistake



Okay, but just this once.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

I want Charles Barkeley and Kenny type commentators for F1 too.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

James Allen = pure lust(ing after Hamilton)


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

I like the ESPN commentators more myself.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

I wish I had ESPN commentary


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Same here mate, I can't even fucking afford a TV, Got too many projects that I'm saving money for


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

I need to buy console hardware, its killing me.

(plus car payments, rent etc)


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

I got a cheap place so I'm good with the rent part 

But I have future plans to go back to India for a visit, Drive across the country to Las Vegas, gamble some, travel to Europe, and some other crazy shit I need saving for 

Need to buy a new car soon too


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

Europe is very nice, you'd love it.

/stay out of pomland though lol


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you live in Europe?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

Nope but I've travelled.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome. Where to?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2008)

A couple of countries in Europe. 

night night


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2008)

Later :3

Also,


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

A wonderful new day again, Formula 1 fans


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Good morning Spammer extreme san 

I should probably sleep now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

CX NICE SET!!!
Singapore.... im afraid of this circuit


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 18, 2008)

I hope ferrari will be strong there.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Why afraid?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

Driving 300 kph in the night its scary


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Well shit they'll have lights on the whole track right?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

I've felt a little worried too, but it's probably just because it's a brand new experience. It's all very safe, I'm sure.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

Well lights aint better than sun so... its dangerous  in my books 
and yeah i guess you're right Jessica


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

We just have to watch for Hamilton, because he makes mistakes even when there's nothing out of the ordinary..


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

But you know what they say about black people in the dark, Jessica
You won't see them coming


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 18, 2008)

No im not afraid, its just that ferrari is having problems with the tyres the past few races.
We saw happening in the rain. The f2008 is a strong car when the temparature on the track is high. But maybe they worked on that !


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Well hopefully, because I don't see the track heating up much at night


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> But you know what they say about black people in the dark, Jessica
> You won't see them coming



I take much offense to that. You're disrespecting my heritage.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh come on


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Good morning everyone! 

Do you guys ever sleep? It's only 11am over here and it's probably like 5am over there.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Posting under a hamilton set


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Posting under a hamilton set



You better believe it. 

I shall proudly wear my set, and smite ye Hamilton haters!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Do you guys ever sleep? It's only 11am over here and it's probably like 5am over there.



Lunchtime here and I don't have school or work


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh come on


My ancestors are spinning in their graves! ... My black McKiggan ancestors!



NaraShikamaru said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Do you guys ever sleep? It's only 11am over here and it's probably like 5am over there.


Well I _wake up_ at 5:00 AM, so I'm allowed to be on.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

LOl Hamilton who??


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lunchtime here and I don't have school or work



Heh, nice!  I have like, three months of this laziness to continue! 



Jessica said:


> My ancestors are spinning in their graves! ... My black McKiggan ancestors!
> 
> 
> Well I _wake up_ at 5:00 AM, so I'm allowed to be on.



I woke up at 5am yesterday and I was knackered by 11:30pm.  

Anyone read the news on the testing that got posted today? Sebastien Vettel was 2nd fastest whilst he was testing for Red Bull and Klien was 1st testing for BMW.



Tifa said:


> LOl Hamilton who??



The guy leading the championship. O SNAP.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

I didn't even know Klien was test driver for BMW now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> The guy leading the championship. O SNAP.


cough 2007 cough


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Tifa said:


> LOl Hamilton who??



Token black driver. That one with the British accent.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Token? How many black drivers were there?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

*Raikkonen: "I need a miracle"*

With just four races left in the Formula 1 season reigning champion Kimi Raikkonen is 21 points behind on championship leader Lewis Hamilton and 20 points behind on his team mate Felipe Massa. The Ferrari driver realizes it will take a miracle for him to win the championship again this season. 

Speaking about the current situation in the Formula One championship Raikkonen said: "This sport can be really hard to digest. You push, you give it all, but it seems as if won't go in the right direction. It's been a long time without a win for me and even the list of races without points is growing. I crossed the line at Monza without gaining any points. Five times no points in the standings are really a lot: you don't have to be Einstein to understand that this is not the right way to fight for the title. It's not over yet, but now it will take a miracle, like one that makes lightning strike twice. 

"At the Italian GP we had the same problem we had a couple of times before. Under certain circumstances, especially with low temperatures and with rain, we've got hardly any grip. And now it seems as if it's going to rain at every outstanding race. We had enough water at Monza already." 

"Things are definitely not going my way. Sometimes it happens, but that won't lower my spirit or my determination: nevertheless I want to try to win again this season. On Thursday I'll be at Mugello for the second day of the tests the Team is holding there this week, the last session before the final rush."


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I didn't even know Klien was test driver for BMW now



Yeah, he has been since the start of this season.



Tifa said:


> cough 2007 cough



Do you REALLY think *Massa* has the consistency to out-score Hamilton in the next four races? Raikkonens chances are finished now, Kubica would have to pull off something godly and have Hamilton + Massa finish out of the points all the time.

Massa is a good driver, but I don't think he has a chance now tbh. Even if he does end up winning a race, Hamilton will be right behind him, so they'll be neck and neck and Hamilton would come out the winner IMO.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Do you REALLY think *Massa* has the consistency to out-score Hamilton in the next four races?



Yes, otherwise he wouldn't be one point behind now.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Yes, otherwise he wouldn't be one point behind now.



He wasn't consistent, though. It was all 3rds/4ths/5ths. A few wins here and there, but nothing on a huge scale. He'll pretty much have to win the next four races if he plans on winning this title, and with Raikkonen still wanting to prove himself and Kubica/Kovalainen getting closer and closer to wins, it's going to be so tough, even for Hamilton.

I don't see it happening, although I'd welcome any challenge to make it more exciting to watch.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> He wasn't consistent, though. It was all 3rds/4ths/5ths. A few wins here and there, but nothing on a huge scale.



Australia: DNF
Malaysia: DNF
Bahrain: 1st
Spain: 2nd
Turkey: 1st
Monaco: 3rd
Canada: 5th
France: 1st
Great Britain: 13th (Attributed to rain?)
Germany: 3rd
Hungary: 17th
Valencia: 1st
Belgium: 1st
Italy: 6th (Attributed to rain?)

That looks pretty consistent to me.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

He already won 5 races this year?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, I guess so. 

I'm not even a Massa fan and I'm defending him.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Australia: DNF
> Malaysia: DNF
> Bahrain: 1st
> Spain: 2nd
> ...



Australia: 1
Malaysia: 5
Bahrain: 13
Spain: 3
Turkey: 2
Monaco: 1
Canada: Ret
France: 10
Great Britain: 1 (Rain. ;])
Germany: 1
Hungary: 5
Valencia: 2
Belgium: 3
Italy: 7 (Rain)

I'd say Hamilton has the more attractive looking record this season.

Also, don't forget, if it's going to be raining in these last four races, then Ferrrari don't stand a chance. Raikkonen already said it's impossible for the Ferrari to get heat into the tires and temperatures high.

EDIT: Comparing them, it's actually quite neck and neck. Wonder how this championship is going to turn out.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Logic says Mr. Red Car Guy, because he's been getting closer and closer to Mr. Silver Car Guy over the past few races.

I think the only thing that will stop Massa is rain since he can't drive really well in it, and I think that we'll only see it in Singapore maybe, since I hear it rains there a lot.

Remember, I'm not a Massa fan. I'm a big Kimi nut, so Massa is like.. His rival. I usually _don't_ like Massa..


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

But you like hamilton even less lol


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> But you like hamilton even less lol





That's true, but.. I'm not a fan of either driver, so I'm not really that biased or anything. I'm just looking at how they've been going lately. Massa's been getting closer and closer to Hamilton in points (unless it rains, since he's usually bad in the rain).

I just think it feels like it makes more sense to side with Massa, at least at the moment.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Logic says Mr. Red Car Guy, because he's been getting closer and closer to Mr. Silver Car Guy over the past few races.
> 
> I think the only thing that will stop Massa is rain since he can't drive really well in it, and I think that we'll only see it in Singapore maybe, since I hear it rains there a lot.
> 
> Remember, I'm not a Massa fan. I'm a big Kimi nut, so Massa is like.. His rival. I usually _don't_ like Massa..



If it rains in Singapore, I wonder how many drivers will make it out alive?  Rain + Darkness + New Track = Not good.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> If it rains in Singapore, I wonder how many drivers will make it out alive?  Rain + Darkness + New Track = Not good.



Just another win for Vettel.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Just another win for Vettel.



That would be freakin' awesome. A last minute burst from Vettel up the drivers championship. He could make it to 7th place ahead of Alonso!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Somehow I doubt toro rosso will suddenly be podium material for the rest of the season


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Probably not, unless it rains. Vettel will regularly score points though. That's what I like about that car (and him).

The past four or five races have made me really start to like him. After Kimi's gone, I think Vettel might be my favourite.


Now back to working on my Vettel avatar.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Somehow I doubt toro rosso will suddenly be podium material for the rest of the season



Nope, but it's be damn awesome, wouldn't it? 



Jessica said:


> Probably not, unless it rains. Vettel will regularly score points though. That's what I like about it.
> 
> The past four or five races have made me really start to like him. After Kimi's gone, I think Vettel might be my favourite.
> 
> ...



I've always got more than one favourite, but of course I prefer some drivers than others. I've already taken to Vettel, and have done so for the past few races like yourself. 

He's going to be huge one day. Wish I got into Go Karting when I was younger. 

I was going to make a Vettel set too until I went with Hamilton. There's a nice new picture of Vettel in his car on formula1.com. Just print screen it (they have copyright protection on)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

You still tend to forget you can use 150px avatars now


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

No I don't. 

Sometimes I just think 150x150 looks ugly for what I am trying to do. Even this one I just made, I dunno.. Looks big to me.

I think it's the way I positioned the name... Maybe...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> No I don't.
> 
> Sometimes I just think 150x150 looks ugly for what I am trying to do. Even this one I just made, I dunno.. Looks big to me.



I prefer having the bigger avatars. Look better on the width of the board, etc.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Well whatever, this one just isn't sitting well with me. I'll look for another picture or something.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

New avatar is nice Jessica!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank ya.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

NaraShikamaru i dont have time debating at moment  because im at office but il give plenty after im done XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

CX said:


> Later :3
> 
> Also,


I hate this idea, stock engines would kill the sport 

Too many parts are becoming virtual stock items


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Individuality is what makes F1 F1


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Individuality is what makes F1 F1



Listen to what this wise old sage says.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Too many stock items already


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Well I wouldn't go as far as saying every team should be able to decide its tyre supplier. That's just insane


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Why not? I think they should :/


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

I loved the days of the Michelin and Bridgestone rivalry. Back then though, I think only Ferrari and a few other teams used Bridgestone tyres. McLaren and others used Michelin.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

I think the ratio was mostly 6:5 or 5:6 

But at some point ferrari was the only DECENT bridgestone team, yeah


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Imagine a season of McLaren and Ferrari domination being thrown into chaos because Super Aguri (R.I.P ) uses goodyear tires and it pwns everything in the wet, that would rule


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Goodyear should come back. :\


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Super what? 

That name didn't leave much of an impression to me


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

I loved Super Aguri. 

They were a fun little team. I was sad to see them go.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

I loved them too


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Tifa said:


> CX NICE SET!!!
> Singapore.... im afraid of this circuit


Thanks 

I think this race is gonna be a bit slow since it's a first.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Imagine a season of McLaren and Ferrari domination being thrown into chaos because Super Aguri (R.I.P ) uses goodyear tires and it pwns everything in the wet, that would rule




I hope your dreams come true some day!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Aguri is dead


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

CX said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think this race is gonna be a bit slow since it's a first.



I think it's going to be hectic.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Night race will be the best of the year, I have a good feeling about it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

or it will be tragic......


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Tifa said:


> or it will be tragic......



Oh, please don't say tragic. I'm sure it won't be _that_ bad.

I'm thinking it will be more like... dramatic.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Come on nametwin, nobody will crash and die


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

I hope no one Zanardi's.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

He lost both legs, right?

But wasn't he racing again?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Come on nametwin, nobody will crash and die



Nametwin? That's not Tifa?


And Zanardi still races. He's had some success since he lost his legs too, I think.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Tifa is my nametwin.

And he's doing everything with his fingers now?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah he still raced afterwards, Im thankful shit like that never happened on an F1 circuit, but it easily could if things get a little close and uncomfortable


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Tifa is my nametwin.
> 
> And he's doing everything with his fingers now?



Nametwin means.... ? Andreas? x_x

And yes, I think everything is on his steering wheel, or he uses his new legs to actually drive normally. I'm not really sure. :\


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Well no one lost a leg but people died already


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Not in over a decade though, thank goodness.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, senna/ratzenberger were the last, right?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Panis broke a leg thats closest. 

But I dont see anyone dying in F1 anytime soon, its pretty safe these days.

EDIT: Perfectly correct Zaru.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Panis broke a leg thats closest.
> 
> But I dont see anyone dying in F1 anytime soon, its pretty safe these days.
> 
> EDIT: Perfectly correct Zaru.



And Schumacher two years after Panis.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah 99, that was bad 

My first race that I *fully* watched and schumacher had a 280 km/h crash right at the beginning


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Schumacher doesnt count, I lolled at his injury 


Go Irvine


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

I've never seen any videos of Senna 
That sucks

*goes to watch*


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Schumacher doesnt count, I lolled at his injury



That's kind of a horrible thing to laugh at.


----------



## Teach (Sep 18, 2008)

Good thing about Shchumacher's accident was that Salo owned Irvine left and right.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol Mika Salo 

What happened to him


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Good thing about Shchumacher's accident was that Salo owned Irvine left and right.



..... ?


*Austria*
Irvine: 1st
Salo: 9th

*Germany*
Irvine: 1st
Salo: 2nd

*Hungary*
Irvine: 3rd
Salo: 12th

*Belgium*
Irvine: 4th
Salo: 7th

*Italy*
Irvine: 6th
Salo: 3rd

*Europe (Nurburgring?)*
Irvine: 7th
Salo: DNF


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> That's kind of a horrible thing to laugh at.


It wasnt permanent, its wasnt serious either, I loled. 

I loled when I broke my own leg too.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay well, did you laugh when he crashed or after we all found out he was okay?

Because when he was stuck in the car, that was a scary moment.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Well after I found out he'll be fine and racing later that year, im not an animal


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah I was like "" and thought he might have serious injuries

Not as bad as when a sauber car did about ten or so rollovers in nurburgring or something, though. That could have ripped his head off clearly.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yeah I was like "" and thought he might have serious injuries
> 
> Not as bad as when a sauber car did about ten or so rollovers in nurburgring or something, though. That could have ripped his head off clearly.



Do you remember at the start of last year when Alexander Wurz drove over David Coulthard's car and missed his head by maybe only a few inches???


And about Schumacher.. To this day, I still cannot believe people were cheering and laughing after he crashed, before we even found out that he was okay. I'd expect that from football/soccer fans, but F1 fans? Ugh.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 18, 2008)

irvine was doodoo, MS could have beaten him with a broken leg 

btw, why did MS crash that day, was it a driver error or did the ferrari spazz out?



> To this day, I still cannot believe people were cheering and laughing after he crashed, before we even found out that he was okay. I'd expect that from football/soccer fans, but F1 fans? Ugh



i cheered when hamilton crashed in china


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> irvine was doodoo, MS could have beaten him with a broken leg
> 
> btw, why did MS crash that day, was it a driver error or did the ferrari spazz out?



Wikipedia. 



> At the high-speed Stowe Corner, his car's rear brake failed, sending him off the track and resulting in a broken leg.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Irvine wasn't the most talented, but he had a mouth like a cannon


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 18, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Irvine wasn't the most talented, but he had a mouth like a cannon



he was like an irish version of hamilgay


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh god, look at these Irvine quotes! 



> During his first grand prix at Suzuka, Japan, Irvine twice unlapped himself after being lapped by Ayrton Senna; following the race, Senna punched him in the Jordan motorhome. During the argument Senna accused Irvine of almost hitting him on the track, to which Irvine responded "A miss is as good as a mile." After Senna's punch he yelled "Insurance claim there!"
> 
> 
> After his first few races, Eddie remarked in an interview, "What a start to my Grand Prix career. I got punched by Senna in my first race, crashed in my second, destroyed four cars in my third and got banned from my fourth. People are going to think I'm some kind of nutter."
> ...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Do you remember at the start of last year when Alexander Wurz drove over David Coulthard's car and missed his head by maybe only a few inches???
> 
> 
> And about Schumacher.. To this day, I still cannot believe people were cheering and laughing after he crashed, before we even found out that he was okay. I'd expect that from football/soccer fans, but F1 fans? Ugh.


I remember the Coulthard thing  I nearly freaked out.

Injuries are always bad but the accidents and the circumstances themselves have a small value of mirth to them just because it is so far out of the ordinary.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> he was like an irish version of hamilgay


Not really he was like the most politically incorrect naive in F1, blasted everyone but didnt have illusions of grandeur


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Video unrelated.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzYKBky0QR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

My favorite circuit :>


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRYnpukxvYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

CX said:


> My favorite circuit :>
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Did you like my revenge rep?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Video unrelated.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


looolll powerpuff girls. Nice



Jessica said:


> Did you like my revenge rep?



Oh holy hell 
Nice taste though 

I'll one up you by this evening


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll rep you all with Yamato wood if your not careful


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

That's what you get for repping ME with giant images.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2008)

> Miss Belgium asked Irvine in the Spa paddock: "How can I seduce you?" Irvine replied, "Take your clothes off." She wasn't charmed.
> 
> 
> An interviewer asked, "Eddie, if you have Mika Häkkinen and Michael Schumacher on a tower, whom would you throw out?" Irvine answered, "Mika Häkkinen, because Michael Schumacher is already out of this championship."




@ 1st - I lol'd. 

@ 2nd - SICK BURNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol CX



> Irvine told the London Sunday Business Post about an encounter he had while trying to enter a nightclub in Dublin.
> Bouncer: "Sorry sir, members only."
> Irvine: "But I'm Eddie Irvine!"
> Bouncer: "Piss off! Eddie Irvine is a famous racing driver. Stop wasting my time."



Oh god


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

You guys are just reading them NOW?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

I loled as well, especially @ Schumachers head


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

> On the national anthems played as the race winners accept their trophies: "I couldn't give a shit which song is played or which flag is flown. I race for myself and for no-one else."



Manly pek


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol CX


Who started that trend?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Now you see why Irvine is awesome?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Lewis *Carl* Hamilton. Ohhhh, what a great middle name! 

I wish he went by Carl instead.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Carl Lewis


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

And he only missed the championship by like 2 points, rite


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And he only missed the championship by like 2 points, rite



Hakkinen 76
Irvine 74
Ketchup Man 54


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Vettell getting Hot? :WOW


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh now I remember how well Frentzen was in his jordan back then

And when Jackie Stewart's team was still around.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

CX said:


> Vettell getting Hot? :WOW



I really hope the Red Bull is even better next year. I'd love to see Vettel succeed. I like his attitude, he's so humble and doesn't fall for his own hype.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Does toro rosso have the CURRENT ferrari engine or last year's?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

The current engine.

Ferrari was only mean to Sauber.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Sauber 
Another filler team...

I want Jordan  They even had Schumi at one point, Coulthard, a nice history. I want them back in power somehow


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

When did they have Coulthard!? x_x

I'm going to get ready to head home. I get a free $25 pizza tonight for chewing out a pizza place.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

I meant Irvine >_>

Also had Fisichella and Heidfeld. Heidfeld I really liked.

Later Jessica!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Who's that lol 
I don't know the names of 10+ field drivers at all


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Sato testing a STR


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 18, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!! GOD IS BACK!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Wasn't Sato the guy with the high crash tendency?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

CHUCK NORRIS FEARS SATO


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, it's test time for him already?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Sato is back? pek

But he's not going to Toyota


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Well no, Toro Rosso said that they were going to give him tests a few weeks ago.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wasn't Sato the guy with the high crash tendency?



he could crash on a straight..........................with himself..................


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Its between him and a young GP2 driver Brunsomething.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

I wonder how the japanese celebrate it when a japanese driver makes points in F1 ?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> he could crash on a straight..........................with himself..................



And he can make great passes on Alonso! 

Gonna go play that PS3 F1 game now and do horrible. I'll be back later.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 18, 2008)

nakajima has got quiet afew points this year i think.............he was even elading the canadian GP at one point!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> And he can make great passes on Alonso!
> 
> Gonna go play that PS3 F1 game now and do horrible. I'll be back later.



you have f1 on ps3 how is it?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I wonder how the japanese celebrate it when a japanese driver makes points in F1 ?


"Who the Hell do you think we are!!!!"


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Kanpai, grope a barlady, karaoke and falls asleep


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

CX said:


> "Who the Hell do you think we are!!!!"



"Omg 2 championship points! Let's build him a statue"


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd celebrate Narain Karthikeyan's selection for Jordan by going like this:

"   :>   "


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> you have f1 on ps3 how is it?



Actually I didn't get a chance to play today, ha... But it's an okay game. It's not one of my favourite F1 games, but.. It's okay.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Formula 1 - Psygnosis - Playstation 1. Yet to be beat by a non Crammond game.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Formula 1 - Psygnosis - Playstation 1. Yet to be beat by a non Crammond game.



I completely agree.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

GP4...I tried to find that game you guys told was awesome for computer platform but it got me confused  Is that the full name of the game?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I completely agree.


pek



CX said:


> GP4...I tried to find that game you guys told was awesome for computer platform but it got me confused  Is that the full name of the game?


Grand Prix 4 - by Geoff Crammond/infagames.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Sankyuu! <3


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2008)

bbl short nap.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

To never have heard of the grand prix series


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

I've only played the following games so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Age of Empires 2, Civilization 3 and 4, Quake 3 Arena, Unreal Tournament, NBA Live 2008


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow 

Not much of a gamer lol


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Time constraint I always fight on.
It was either that or earn money to come study in America...I chose the latter.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

We need an F1 game to play.. x_x


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

How about we all go to an F1 race and beg them to let us test drive their cars? No gaming needed


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol we'd all die


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

CX said:


> How about we all go to an F1 race and beg them to let us test drive their cars? No gaming needed



Sounds dangerous, but fun!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

What's life without risks?

/overused axioms


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

lol im a afraid of f1 cars :/


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Well guys I actually sat in a formula 1 car already but didn't drive

Some guy living near here has a 97 jordan (the hornet)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

i actually saw a nightmare about f 1 cars chasing me so ...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

I have to say formula 1 cars are fucking tight though. That car was made for fisichella and he's a tiny italian

I only fit in because I was like 12


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Virginia Tech has a 2000 F1 car that they helped design which I've sat in  
But it's only the chassis and finishing minus the engine


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well guys I actually sat in a formula 1 car already but didn't drive
> 
> Some guy living near here has a 97 jordan (the hornet)



I

ENVY

YOU




......


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

It's okay Jessica. One day, you will sit in one as well


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

You guys have seen this right?

Riot Girl - a Dosu/Kin AMV


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 18, 2008)

i aint sat in one but ive been almost touching distance to one!!! xD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats close!!!!
and guys i have bad feeling about  Singapore :S


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

I hate all of you.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

You always have a bad feeling and I still don't see why, Tifa


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a bad feeling about your bad feeling Tifa 

Not gonna happen!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I hate all of you.



How far away is Montreal?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

I dunno... Ten or eleven hours away by drive. I think.

I really have no idea.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay that's a bit far for a visit, you'd need to spend the whole weekend


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

Seriosuly guys... its Night its dangerous... its fast.... it got bridge.... many people will crash BAD very BAD feeling i have


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Seriosuly guys... its Night its dangerous... its fast.... it got bridge.... many people will crash BAD very BAD feeling i have



Then don't even watch it if you're so worried. 

As for me, I'll be watching a very historic race that _might_ have _some_ drama.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll try to watch as well. Watching the last race got me hooked again


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOl_p3gyrD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'll try to watch as well. Watching the last race got me hooked again



On TV or using the internet feed?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

It's orgasmically loud :>

Riot Girl - a Dosu/Kin AMV


Also, who's viewing bar is back 
No more stalking ;__;


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll probably eat something while watching it on tv, then go to the laptop and put the stream on my second monitor


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll probably have the feed on here playing as well as on my bedroom TV and living room TV (a widescreen set with surround sound).


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I'll probably have the feed on here playing as well as on my bedroom TV and living room TV (a *widescreen set with surround sound*).



I hate you ;__;


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

CX said:


> I hate you ;__;



It's too bad that Formula 1 isn't broadcast in true HD. :\

Oh well, SD still looks nice on a big, widescreen TV.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Widescreen with surround?

I happen to have that as well


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

I hate anyone with a TV, a gaming platform and a desktop PC ;__;


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't have a gaming platform at least


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 18, 2008)

BRING BACK v 12!!!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

No matter how many times I watch it I keep drooling over the sound of the McLaren F1 
Riot Girl - a Dosu/Kin AMV


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Ever heard such a racing engine for real? Your ears burst


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

CX said:


> I hate anyone with a TV, a gaming platform and a desktop PC ;__;



I have all three.. ._.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

I heard one of the racing engines at the mechanical engineering department once when they were testing and it was like a rock concert


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, why is everyone sitting in F1 cars, touching them, and hearing their engines?

Am I just living a sheltered life or what?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup. You need to get out moar


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

No, this engine wasn't for an F1 car, but actually bigger and faster.

And go to your nearest "big" university's mechanical engg dept and they'd be happy to show you around I think


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yup. You need to get out moar



I need to live somewhere where there are more F1 cars.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I need to live somewhere where there are more F1 cars.


USA is but a border away.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

CX said:


> USA is but a border away.



No, I'm keeping my free health care! :amazed


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Come to think of it, so many european tracks are just a few hours away. Nurburgring, Hockenheim, Hungaroring, Monza, Imola, Monaco...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

SERIOUSLY?

Zaru.. Get that guest room ready. *Now.*


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Europe is such a cool place to be


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

We actually have a guest room, lol
You're welcome


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> We actually have a guest room, lol
> You're welcome



THEN HERE I COME!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

Post pictures when you guys are done "Preparing the bedroom" and "Driving around town" 
:3


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 18, 2008)

another F1 pic!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

I... I want to touch!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 18, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I... I want to touch!!



i touched it


----------



## Jessica (Sep 18, 2008)

Let *ME* touch it!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2008)

I want to touch a Ducati 1098 of all things right now 

I got to ride a Hayabusa last month 
Only for half an hour


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Gooooood morning F1 thread! 

Also, on the topic of visiting F1 tracks, I'm going to the British Grand Prix next year!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Gooooood morning F1 thread!
> 
> Also, on the topic of visiting F1 tracks, I'm going to the British Grand Prix next year!



To boo Hamilton on his home turf???


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Gooooood morning F1 thread!
> 
> Also, on the topic of visiting F1 tracks, I'm going to the British Grand Prix next year!



Silverstone? That's awesome. Tell us how the weekend was if you're still around NF then


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica said:


> To boo Hamilton on his home turf???



To sabotage other garages. 



Zaru said:


> Silverstone? That's awesome. Tell us how the weekend was if you're still around NF then



I'll be here until NF dies. Maybe not posting everyday, but I'll be around! 

Also, I just had an EPIC crash in rFactor. I recorded it in replay mode and uploaded it to Youtube. Check it out guys! 


*My Air Gear Fan Art*


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

rFactor. 

Are there any other F1 mods for 2008 besides that one you have? I'd like one that actually works for me!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica said:


> rFactor.
> 
> Are there any other F1 mods for 2008 besides that one you have? I'd like one that actually works for me!



I've got the 2005 mod, the 1979 mod and a Porsche Carrera Cup mod too. 

I have no idea why F1RFT didn't work for you though. Worked fine for me.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

A 1979 mod?

Reminds me, did anyone here play GP legends orwhateveritsnamewas?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

I heard about it, but I don't really have an interest in playing a game with drivers and cars from decades ago.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> A 1979 mod?
> 
> Reminds me, did anyone here play GP legends orwhateveritsnamewas?



I've never played it, but it's still got a strong and active community.



Jessica said:


> I heard about it, but I don't really have an interest in playing a game with drivers and cars from decades ago.



There are legends that pretty much MADE F1 what it is today. 


*Spoiler*: _1979 McLaren_ 





Sexy stuff. The 1988 model was even sexier, as was the 1991!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

I think gp legends was about 1969 or something. People loved it for its realism.
And the mods kept it up to date with others seasons and graphic upgrades.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think gp legends was about 1969 or something. People loved it for its realism.
> And the mods kept it up to date with others seasons and graphic upgrades.



GTRevolution is currently one of the biggest played games. It was just released and is hailed as the best simulation game on the PC.

I've got it, but haven't really played it much. Been playing mah F1 mods.

Also, fixed tags in my last post, lol.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

the legend was with V 12 engines they made sound like jets!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> GTRevolution



What the heck is that?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I figured it was a game, I just haven't heard of it before.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Well I figured it was a game, I just haven't heard of it before.



It's literally been out for only a week or so. It's by Simbin and they're pretty much the "pinnacle" of simulation racing. A huge online fanbase and plenty of mods to boot as well.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

I just looked and ooh... Fun tracks! 

I like racing games.. Maybe I will try that one.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I just looked and ooh... Fun tracks!
> 
> I like racing games.. Maybe I will try that one.



Yeah you'll probably enjoy it. I'll maybe give it a longer play tonight if I don't buy Warhammer Online.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

The GTR series looked interesting but I never had a PC to play it well


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Yeah you'll probably enjoy it. I'll maybe give it a longer play tonight if I don't buy Warhammer Online.



Oh, so you've played it?? What do you think so far?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The GTR series looked interesting but I never had a PC to play it well



Honestly, it won't take much to run GTRevolution. Sure, it looks nice, but they didn't make it look GREAT or anything. The focused purely on the simulation part.



Jessica said:


> Oh, so you've played it?? What do you think so far?



It's pretty good. Tracks are great, cars handle well and it's pretty immersive. I'd personally download it before buying it though, as it could be a hit or miss with anyone really.

Like I said above though, the only down point for me was the fact that the graphics weren't really 2008 standard, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

Just played a practice run of GP4 2007 mod 

it's pretty cool, I could get used to this.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

How customizable is Grand Prix 4 without any downloads?


I looked into Grand Prix 3. Turns out I _*did*_ play that. I need to get that one again!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

What do you mean, no downloads? You need tools to modify the files, without them it's a hassle.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

I know, but I remember in Grand Prix 3 you could rename all the teams and drivers while playing the game.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Ah, that. Well I suppose, but the portraits and car power were still the same 

Which was easily fixable with a program though (back then, gp3edit... I didn't mod gp4)


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

I remember this old game I had... All the editors and stuff you needed came with the game.

I don't remember what it was called though. :\


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

There is a full GP4 2007 mod you can download, that does everything for you. But no 2008 mod as of yet.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm getting deja vu.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

I need to reinstall GP4 ?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

This game is fucking addicting 

I tried to play it during my test in the last class too but the prof guy wouldn't let me :<


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

best one i played was F1 2002... with 2008 patch... freaking awesome


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Tifa said:


> best one i played was F1 2002... with 2008 patch... freaking awesome



Ugh, don't tell me you're a fan of the EA F1 games? xD

GP4 destroys F1 2002 in it's normal AND modded mode. Then rFactor wins in the simulation area.

GP4 is still my favourite F1 game though!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

All this praise makes me want to find Grand Prix 4.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

I played gp3 more than gp4 actually, but that's mainly because I bought warcraft III at the same time as gp4


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I played gp3 more than gp4 actually, but that's mainly because I bought warcraft III at the same time as gp4



I downloaded Warcraft III the other day.  Haven't installed it yet, though.

Also, forgot to mention the 2007 GP4 mod is about 500mb too. You do need a CD key, but if you download it, you'll get a hacked .exe with the game to just copy over the legal one to make it run.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Give it to me CX il give it a try XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

GP4 costs like 10 bucks, come on


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica: I didn't mean it like that 
Anyways, seems like it's a slow day for F1 news today, nothing new till now :>

Tifa: Ok hold on...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> GP4 costs like 10 bucks, come on


Why pay when you can find it free?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> GP4 costs like 10 bucks, come on


That covers my food expenses for 2 days


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Because I prefer having games in my collection


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> GP4 costs like 10 bucks, come on



I'm in Atlantic Canada, not Europe. The game was probably hard enough to find here when it was brand new. :\

Seriously.. You can't find anything F1 related here. The odd game or two for consoles, but that's really it. No real merchandise besides games - *at all*. 


Can you change names in Grand Prix 4 from the driver menu like you could in Grand Prix 3?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Was it different when villeneuve was still driving?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Was it different when villeneuve was still driving?



Not really. All the "auto racing" stores here carry.. ugh... NASCAR stuff. 


If I want F1 stuff, I have to buy it off of eBay, import it, etc.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

I hope gpxpatch works on that version. Gpxpatch is an awesome enhancement


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, so I don't even know what a gpxpatch is... 

*googles*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru we need Gpxpatch!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

It's a fanmade 3rd party program that allows enhancements, mods, and generally has LOADS of options.

When I was mod in a gp3/4 forum (lol srsly ), basically everyone that played it used that patch


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

This girl asked a question:



Jessica said:


> Can you change names in Grand Prix 4 from the driver menu like you could in Grand Prix 3?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru how about giving us a link?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica said:


> This girl asked a question:


Haven't tried it yet, gonna go see now


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

I remember that as the official site for that.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica said:


> This girl asked a question:


Yes you can :3


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

CX said:


> Yes you can :3



Oh good... Then with that 2007 mod, you could just update a few names and it would be like 2008 since there are only a few small differences.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok i downloaded this gpxpoatch how im installing it now?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Someone rep me for this comment I am going to make, because I'm *REALLY *close to 100,000. 

*I LIKE FORMULA ONE*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Well it should install over the gp4 folder and then you run the gpxpatch.exe.

Might need a decrypted gp4 exe with a patch though, dunno. 

Don't expect wonders but I remember not wanting to play normal gpx without the patch


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Oh good... Then with that 2007 mod, you could just update a few names and it would be like 2008 since there are only a few small differences.


I can't seem to change the keyboard configuration though and that's a bitch 
I'm not used to having adjacent keys for left and right


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica is Ascendant 
Finally.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Jessica is Ascendant
> Finally.


I was celestial since June 2007! x_x


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

CX said:


> I can't seem to change the keyboard configuration though and that's a bitch
> I'm not used to having adjacent keys for left and right



I hate games that do that.

I have a gamepad (it's like the Playstation controller), so I'll just try to use that later.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

You can change the keys with gpxpatch


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You can change the keys with gpxpatch


Awesome. Downloading it then 

Gear changing...I near to learn it


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 19, 2008)

Good day friends.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> Toro Rosso team boss admits Buemi is team's favourite*
> ...



..........















*NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!*

*NOT ENOUGH ENTHUSIASM! I WANT SATO!*


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

XD Nice one.

Sato hell yeah! That man was full of energy.


Hey Tachikoma Pilot!


Also,

[YOUTUBE]_RveVTrC1Wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 19, 2008)

Who says Sato isnt gonna ride with Toro Rosso ?
Bourdais is still under pressure.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey CX and Jess XD


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

What's up mate!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Who says Sato isnt gonna ride with Toro Rosso ?
> Bourdais is still under pressure.



Sato is testing to get a drive with them.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello again, people. Lol at Buemi


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol at Buemi



He looks like he doesn't care where he is, doesn't he!?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2008)

lol Sato.....i remember him back at honda


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 19, 2008)

Nm just busy with work D:


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol Sato.....i remember him back at honda



Why Honda? x_x

I think he was best at Super Aguri. Some of the stuff he did was just... wow.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Sato is testing to get a drive with them.



I know and Franz Tost wants a racer with experience next to Buemi.
So its still possible.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol Sato.....i remember him back at honda



Japanese driver on a japanese engine

The japanese must have felt proud


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I know and Franz Tost wants a racer with experience next to Buemi.
> So its still possible.



And Sato should get the seat, I think. He's hugely popular in Japan and outside as well. He's very hard not to like.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica said:


> And Sato should get the seat, I think. He's hugely popular in Japan and outside as well. He's very hard not to like.



Unless you're the driver he crashes into


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Unless you're the driver he crashes into



Zaaaaaruuuuu!!!! You're thinking of Grandpa Coulthard and his cataracts! 


(getting ready to go home now, see you all guys later!)


----------



## Garfield (Sep 19, 2008)

I wouldn't mind crashing into Danica Patrick 

 :>

See ya later Jessica.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 19, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Who says Sato isnt gonna ride with Toro Rosso ?
> Bourdais is still under pressure.



Because he's their test driver. 

Also, lol'd at the screenshots, Jessica. I think he'd be pretty decent though and Toro Rosso seem the way to go for entering F1. They're a solid team now.

I'm guessing they're giving Bourdais the boot then if they want a partner for him?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

CX said:


> See ya later Jessica.



Not later enough!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessica said:


> He looks like he doesn't care where he is, doesn't he!?



that is known as the 'kimi-gaze' 

Sato > Torro Rosso

simple as


----------



## Jessica (Sep 19, 2008)

CX? Did you say that you uploaded Grand Prix 4?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 20, 2008)

Jessica said:


> CX? Did you say that you uploaded Grand Prix 4?


Yeah, but I ain't sharing 


*Maaaiiii Preciousssssssss*


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

So early *yawn*


----------



## Garfield (Sep 20, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> So early *yawn*


Ok so you definitely don't live in USA


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

Its like 2:37 A.M eastern *yawn*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Did Jessica finish downloading GP4 yet?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Good morning F1 thread!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

Mawnin thar


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 20, 2008)

Morning baka's


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 20, 2008)

5 days 21 hours until Friday practice in Singapore! 

Also,

Bozzio Levin Stevens-Black Light Syndrome.

"McLaren quickest on final day at Jerez" 

Jerez Friday times (September 19)

1.  DE LA ROSA   McLaren      1m18.992s

2.  HEIDFELD     BMW          1m19.250s

3.  DI GRASSI    Renault      1m19.280s

4.  VETTEL       Toro Rosso   1m19.470s

5.  BUEMI        Red Bull     1m20.005s

6.  GLOCK        Toyota       1m20.482s

7.  WURZ         Honda        1m22.637s

8.  ROSBERG      Williams     1m22.876s


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Did Jessica finish downloading GP4 yet?



The one I got on my own last night didn't work, so I'm downloading the one CX has now.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh, bad luck.
Well let's hope CX's works


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 20, 2008)

You guys are hopeless at pirating!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> You guys are hopeless at pirating!



Hey, if I didn't live in a place where people are like "lol what is F1?" then I'd probably be able to buy it.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Of course I suck at pirating. I BUY games


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

I buy games too, just not... this one. 

The only way for me to get it is to order it online, and I don't feel like waiting two weeks for it to arrive! x_x


If I like it enough, like if I think I'll play this over the long term, then I'll order it.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

I wonder if a downloaded version has the car mechanics videos from the arrows team. I know they're on the CD


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 20, 2008)

speaking of f1 games,yesturday i was racing in malasyia(or w.e the name) andwith 5 lapes to go button comes to my side and hits me  then i go into a wall and well race over  i was webber btw 

dont you just hate it when racing all thoese lapes then some *** ends it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

That's why GP4 lets you save at any point in the game


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That's why GP4 lets you save at any point in the game



i can do that aswell in the f1 game im playing but i like it to be relistic like if that happand i na real f1 race it would be game over


----------



## Garfield (Sep 20, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Its like 2:37 A.M eastern *yawn*


Virginia. You?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Of course I suck at pirating. I BUY games


You rich bastard 

EDIT: Who's viewing bar is gone again


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

I hate the viewing bar lol glad its gone. 

I operate the same working hours as U.S. Eastern, but Im from South Africa.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

Saturday is too slow without F1!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Anything is too slow without F1


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

Usually, yeah. I think even playing a GAME would help, but... x_x


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 20, 2008)

yeah, weekends without F1 just isnt the same. especially now that the title race is heating up. I know a lot of people dont like hamilton, but you have to say, his driving style makes for excitement.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

At least during rain.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

I played Grand Prix 3 earlier and set it up to be 2009 (or at least how I want 2009 to be).

Kimi retired at the start... Sato crashed... And Hamilton ran off track.

It was just like real life, almost.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Lol, do you like it then


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

It's... Fun.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd say so, considering how many hours I spent racing with that.

Nothing beats the joy of the first F1RS though. You could crash cars so hard that they were split in half


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

Split in half? Really?

I don't think I've ever seen that happen in a game before.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

Split in half? Really?

I don't think I've ever seen that happen in a game before.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Split in half? Really?
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen that happen in a game before.



Lol that's because it's unrealistic


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiight race 

Feels a little Tokyo Drift to me pek


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

You like him?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

No, I just think that picture is so funny because he's just like...

*:|*

I don't think he's even excited about driving or maybe getting a spot at Toro Rosso!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Lol Jessica 

Don't judge him by his looks.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

And _*WHY*_ don't we have races here???????


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Jerez is just a training track right 

Lol at ferrari for having their own testing track


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

No, they raced there in 1997 I am pretty sure... But I don't know about other years.


Look at it though! I really like that scenery.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Jessica said:


> No, they raced there in 1007 I am pretty sure... But I don't know about other years.


I didn't know they had Formula 1 in the middle ages


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

DOH!

1997! x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

They raced in horse carriages Andy, didnt you know?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

It's funny, in this old Playstation F1 game, there was a secret track that was a Roman arena or something.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2008)

Isn't that basically a round trick like in american circuits?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

I love the sekrit track on Psychnosis F1 on PSX


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah... x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

XTC ford, what a car lol


----------



## Jessica (Sep 20, 2008)

What's an XTC Ford.. ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2008)

Car in F1 for Playstation, or was that a Simtek with XTC as the title sponsor :/


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 21, 2008)

i was playing some NASCAR arcade at trocadero the other day.................jesus its piss easy, i ddint use the brake once, just foot down, foot off, turn left, foot down, foot off, turn left..................


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2008)

Halfway to the next race! whoo!

/Formula 1 agony


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2008)

Noooo stupid flamengo blocked olympiacos and now they are both out...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2008)

I want my race now


----------



## El Torero (Sep 21, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Noooo stupid flamengo blocked olympiacos and now they are both out...



So are you watching Superleague Formula? I hope Atletico wins 

The thread of Superleague Formula for the ppl who doesn?t know it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2008)

lol its in Football section?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 21, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> So are you watching Superleague Formula? I hope Atletico wins
> 
> The thread of Superleague Formula for the ppl who doesn´t know it



I doubt that a lot people get it though, since it's sort of UK-centric.. Isn't it?

I know that it gets absolutely no attention or coverage over here. :\


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2008)

Same here, never heard of it outside this forum


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2008)

I've heard of it plenty, and im a football fan, but the idea just doesnt sit well with me.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 21, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I've heard of it plenty, and im a football fan, but the idea just doesnt sit well with me.



So how does it work? Do the football players drive the cars or do the cars just represent football teams..?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2008)

They just represent football clubs.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2008)

They represent the teams that where in Champions League last year.. the drivers cannot be from F1(obviously) but they can be testers (Dornbnoos) or GP2 drives


----------



## Jessica (Sep 21, 2008)

Tifa said:


> the drivers cannot be from F1(obviously)



Well that's obvious. I'm sure there would be more coverage if the opposite were true.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2008)

They cannot be from F1 because the winner of each race gets 1 million euro as prize XD well  if F1 would be allowed then kimi would Drive an V12 engine with slick tires


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2008)

Any videos of them racing? ?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, just under seven days to go now....


----------



## Garfield (Sep 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Halfway to the next race! whoo!
> 
> /Formula 1 agony


Time travels so slow when you want to get it fast. 


Then again, I have 3 tests and my students have their tests too this week and I'm NOT looking forward to all that jazz


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2008)

"Your" students?


----------



## El Torero (Sep 21, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I doubt that a lot people get it though, since it's sort of UK-centric.. Isn't it?



It isn´t. UK is the country with more teams; 3. But there are other 15 teams  (Tifa, Liverpool is participating; I´m surprised u aren´t cheering them )



Tifa said:


> They represent the teams that where in Champions League last year..



Not exactly, they represent the 18 teams that decided to participate. We have 14 teams of Europe (and per example, Tottenham never participated in CL), 2 teams of Brazil, 1 team of China and 1 team of United Arab Emirates 

I´m cheering Atletico de Madrid :

If you are interested, next race is in 2 weeks, in Zolder (Belgium).


----------



## Garfield (Sep 21, 2008)

I tutor a total of 29 students. 
23 of them math (various), 5 of them physics, and one chemistry (I suck at chemistry lol)

I only recently started charging for my services, should have done it sooner


----------



## Jessica (Sep 21, 2008)

You tutor 29 students? How old are you?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 21, 2008)

21.             Why?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 21, 2008)

I dunno, just seems like a lot of responsibility, unless you do them all at once and not individually or something.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey guys


----------



## Jessica (Sep 21, 2008)

Howdy, guy!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2008)

How long to go till the night race 

/Sets huge glowing countdown clock.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 21, 2008)

3 different groups of the math people (Some are Linear Algebra and the rest 2 groups of low and advanced calc), then the physics group and the chemistry girl so that's five separate times,
And on Sundays in the morning I do two 40 yr olds coz grouping them with other youngins would hurt their pride I think :3

Hi Tachikoma_Pilot!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 21, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> How long to go till the night race
> 
> /Sets huge glowing countdown clock.



Practice on Friday..


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey CX 

I was watching formula ford races today, was kinda nice, F1 season is drawing to a close again 

I hope A1GP keeps me entertained this year, and that we can all still talk here


----------



## Jessica (Sep 21, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I hope A1GP keeps me entertained this year, and that we can all still talk here



I'm never going to shut up.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2008)

Good 

This thread went dead silent for a long time until J_E_S and Zaru returned, I was so saddened


----------



## Jessica (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey, it would've been livelier if I hadn't left for almost a year!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2008)

You really remind me of an old friend I had on NF, but I haven't seen her on in forever


----------



## Garfield (Sep 21, 2008)

Parade Ending


----------



## birabudo (Sep 22, 2008)

Just imagine if it rains I see total chaos spray in the day is bad enough at night it would be horrible

edit: just checked the forecast and according to it scattered thunderstorms on Friday Saturday and Sunday hope it does not rain so hard they stop the race early


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope the weather forecasts are wrong


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You really remind me of an old friend I had on NF, but I haven't seen her on in forever



Maybe she was my dupe.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 22, 2008)

Rain at night??? omfg this is gonna be catastrophic.... so my fears came true afterall


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

rain at night? is it in forecast? nick heidfeld has expressed concern over night + rain


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

Lol at forecasts for a week from now on

Look at the forecasts for the next TEN MINUTES last weekend


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

for singapore? link??


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

I was referring to this



> edit: just checked the forecast and according to it scattered thunderstorms on Friday Saturday and Sunday hope it does not rain so hard they stop the race early


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

oh, did not see that

rain would be amazing


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

It wouldn't favor kimi though


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

No, probably not.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

And it would favor Hamilton


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 22, 2008)

I think it really doesnt matter in Singapore. Ferrari will be strong there.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

What makes you so sure of that, JES


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And it would favor Hamilton



Zaru use the H word!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

HAMILTON

HAMILTONHAMILTONHAMILTONHAMILTON


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

_*STOP IT, IT HURTS!*_


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What makes you so sure of that, JES



Well im sure they sort out the problem with the temperature in the tires.
So when it rains Kimi will stay in front of hamilton.
If Singapore turns out to be HOT, Ferrari wil surely win.
Massa has been pretty strong in those conditions.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Why is there talk of rain 

I have strong belief that it won't rain!!

Also, Zaru, hilarious Blender Court thing mate!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol at forecasts for a week from now on
> 
> Look at the forecasts for the next TEN MINUTES last weekend


ITS GONNA RAIN!!! err... lol


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Heya Tachikoma_Pilot!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

Just work up 

Heya


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

> *Alonso won't adjust to local time zone in Singapore*
> 
> Fernando Alonso has picked in interesting approach to the upcoming Singapore Grand Prix. The Renault F1 driver will not try to adjust to the local time zone but will try to remain on a European schedule to be as fit as possible for the race at night.
> 
> ...



Tough guy.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Just work up
> 
> Heya


Work up to? 


Jessica said:


> Tough guy.



I'm trying to do the opposite thing so I can watch


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

Woke up* 

Got a day off finally.

Showered and ate now.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

My my, you really DO follow American EST! It's 11:30 AM here. About time that people get finally awake


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Tough guy.



or just plain stupid


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

I had the day off so I slept in lol


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I had the day off so I slept in lol


I know what you mean mate.
Are you preparing to stay up laate this weekend?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'd never miss the first night race


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm shunning all my parties for it.

Mostly because nobody around here is fucking interested in F1 nor do they show it on TV


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 22, 2008)

LoL @ Alonso


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2008)

so what time will the race be european time?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> so what time will the race be european time?


You can calculate with the timer on the F1 website!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

like normal euro time isnt it?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> like normal euro time isnt it?


I would think early morning Saturday in Europe for practice.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2008)

CX said:


> You can calculate with the timer on the F1 website!



im not good at calcualting


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

What's the time there right now?


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2008)

right now is 6:34pm


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

Im in GMT +2 as well Scholtz XD


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> right now is 6:34pm


For you:
FRI Practice 1  	13:00  	
FRI Practice 2 	        15:30 	
SAT Practice 	       13:00 	
SAT Qualifying  	16:00 	
SUN Race 	        14:00


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2008)

CX said:


> For you:
> FRI Practice 1  	13:00
> FRI Practice 2 	        15:30
> SAT Practice 	       13:00
> ...



awesome     thanks


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

It looks like Singapore is just an hour later than the European races. Good.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

Isnt that like 6 am in canada?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Depends on where she lives. East coast will be 7 AM and West coast will be 4 AM.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

Must love the Japanese and Aussie GP then lol those are 4am for me.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm an early morning person but even I get up at 6:00 AM earliest without falling asleep


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

Night race in asia = afternoon for europeans

Fuck yeah


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

Its all planned to make sure the target market gets to watch it prime time


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2008)

i would think europe has the most f1 fans yeah


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

By far, the east is catching up though. The U.S. market is sunk.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

The US have their own petty series of driving in circles, lol


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The US have their own petty series of driving in circles, lol



nascar


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The US have their own petty series of driving in circles, lol


Nascar? Never watched it. I've heard Indy is better though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

Nascar, Cart, Indy Car


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

I am good at Go Kart though.
i also like the Superbike GP series, anyone watch it here?


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2008)

mario kart  anyone ever play that  i had it on snes


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

I was near Phakisa when a Superbike event was held in S.A. I never went 


Mario Cart


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

I meant IRL Kart 

I love Bikes <3
Generally Bikes >> Cars for me, but of course that rule doesn't apply to F1 because F1 is more like an artistic expression of adrenaline!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

I hate bikes im more of a street racer


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Bikes are better for Street racing too 
Especially here in VA where they have really stringent norms against Cars and mods for them.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I was near Phakisa when a Superbike event was held in S.A. I never went
> 
> 
> Mario Cart



you play Tachikoma ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

Got an N64 emulator with kaillera so I can whip your ass?


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Got an N64 emulator with kaillera so I can whip your ass?



i dont have it on the N64 emulator, can you play online on it?

 bring it on


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 22, 2008)

i played PGR4 on xbox360 today..................that agne is so awesome


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

I played GTR Evolution today. I did _really_ bad. ._.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

It's a hard game


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

VERY hard! I couldn't get around any corner easily.. x_x


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 22, 2008)

try the ferrari acrade simulator ting, its got like 3 screens for a panramic view and it even has a clutch pedal!!! its also got shizzle like ABS, Traction Control etc.!! my fried thought it would be funny to turn them all off while i was racing................car spazzed out like ferrari in the rain!!  i was driving suzuka................was trying to recrate the epic kimi comeback of 2005................but its hard when your last.....................10 secs behind the next mans ><


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

I need to keep playing the stupid game so that I get my money's worth out of it.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

I never get time to play video games, how do you guys manage that


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

CX said:


> I never get time to play video games, how do you guys manage that



Half of my day is spent at working goofing around. The other half is spent at home goofing around.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

All of my day is goffing around at home


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

What about college and stuff


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2008)

I have no such thing


----------



## Jessica (Sep 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> All of my day is goffing around at home



Stop GOFFING, Zaru!!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

I need to get a permanent job minus college so I can play too


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2008)

Dreamcast Ferrari game is average


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

I think I kind of understand how GTR Evolution works now. 

So you have to use the brakes AND the clutch to go around corners? What is the clutch, anyway??


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2008)

A game with a clutch? Can't you turn that off? X_x


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

?

I don't know, do they normally let you? :s


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I think I kind of understand how GTR Evolution works now.
> 
> So you have to use the brakes AND the clutch to go around corners? What is the clutch, anyway??



Clutch is the left pedal ..........


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

I find the clutch in Subaru is better than in Ford by a lot.


(You see, I don't know about video games )



There was a GTR San Andreas right?...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Clutch is the left pedal ..........


Well I don't know that stuff, I don't drive. I'm a walker! 

I want to go home (I've been at work for 20 minutes, lol) and try to get better. I realized last night that I have to press the clutch and brake buttons together off and on before I go around a corner... Otherwise I just go straight across the grass.

Just like Lewis Hamilton at China last year, and Spa this year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2008)

Clutch is the pedal you use in car to release your gear lock to change gears. It took me weeks to get used to it when  started driving. 

off to work.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Well I don't know that stuff, I don't drive. I'm a walker!
> 
> I want to go home (I've been at work for 20 minutes, lol) and try to get better. I realized last night that I have to press the clutch and brake buttons together off and on before I go around a corner... Otherwise I just go straight across the grass.
> 
> Just like Lewis Hamilton at China last year, and Spa this year.



Youve gotta shift before going into a corner, so brake and shift get the apex.
And speed out


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Youve gotta shift before going into a corner, so brake and shift get the apex.
> And speed out



Brake and shift? Do you need to use manual for that? Because I always use automatic.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

lol JES are you a maniac driver?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Probably. I bet he's just like Takumo Sato behind the wheel.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Probably. I bet he's just like Takumo Sato behind the wheel.


I used to like Sato... He made F1 exciting( in a way)


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol JES are you a maniac driver?



Why a maniac driver .
I always brake and shift to lower gears. 
That way you can use the engine braking and normal brakes. 
Its faster 
@ Jessi no im not Takuma, im Jos Verstappen


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

But according to Vijay Malai it always rains at night in Singapore.
David coulthard said hes gonna eat alot of karots and party all stay in clubs at night, to get used to the conditions.
Ferrari sorted out the problems with their tires. Apperrently it was because the brakes cooled off to much in the rain. Which means a longer brakeway and that means dropping of the temperature in the tires. etc......
Im curious about the race now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

If it rains only 5 cars will finish....


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> David coulthard said hes gonna eat alot of karots *and party all stay in clubs at night*, to get used to the conditions.





I'd love to see him show up drunk for a race!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

Why people think that Coulthard is a playboy?? he aint that cute...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I'd love to see him show up drunk for a race!



I think it wouldnt damage his style of racing


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2008)

Ugh Coulthard has a block jaw


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I think it wouldnt damage his style of racing



Probably not! It might even improve!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2008)

Coulthard needs aggression on the track, thats the one thing he always lacked. 

He's pretty wicked with his mouth after, but tame on track


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh, he's been aggressive this year..... I think he's run into three or four people since the first race.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Why a maniac driver .
> I always brake and shift to lower gears.
> That way you can use the engine braking and normal brakes.
> Its faster
> @ Jessi no im not Takuma, im Jos Verstappen


And also put the handbrake in their, and you've got a niiiice drift!


----------



## Dan (Sep 23, 2008)

Dunno entirely sure what this means, but I think Hamilton failed in his appeal.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

Mclarens appeal for spa is declined by the FIA.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2008)

Hahahaha 

Wait what did they appeal for


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2008)

Hamiltons punishment was fair he should just stfu.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Wait what did they appeal for



Hammiltons 25sec penalty in spa.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2008)

Well shit, what did they expect


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

Chicane issues, as if that's new :>


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 23, 2008)

Figures damn FIA


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Stupid McLaren. What a dumb thing to protest.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Stupid McLaren. What a dumb thing to protest.



i knew they wernt gonna go back on there decsion but it was worth a try i guess


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

Mclaren got pwnd ONCE again?? well shit happens


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

> *Alonso confirmed at BMW*
> 
> The ever improving BMW Sauber team confirmed Tuesday double world champion Fernando Alonso and Poland's Rubert Kubica as their 2009 drivers.
> 
> ...



...... Wow. :amazed

But do you know what is really surprising?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I made the article up.

Hey! It's a slow news day! I'm allowed to spruce it up, right?!


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 23, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> But according to Vijay Malai *it always rains at night in Singapore.*
> David coulthard said hes gonna eat alot of karots and party all stay in clubs at night, to get used to the conditions.
> Ferrari sorted out the problems with their tires. Apperrently it was because the brakes cooled off to much in the rain. Which means a longer brakeway and that means dropping of the temperature in the tires. etc......
> Im curious about the race now


I live in Singapore, and I can safely say that's not true. If anything, it hasn't rained for days and the weather's absolutely warm and humid right now.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2008)

lol Jessy 

He already said no


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol Jessy
> 
> He already said no



Well I just made him say yes!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

chocomint said:


> I live in Singapore, and I can safely say that's not true. If anything, it hasn't rained for days and the weather's absolutely warm and humid right now.



I trust in VJ's words more 
Because he also lives in Singapore


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

chocomint said:


> I live in Singapore, and I can safely say that's not true. If anything, it hasn't rained for days and the weather's absolutely warm and humid right now.



I trust in VJ's words more 
Because he also lives in Singapore !


----------



## Dan (Sep 23, 2008)

His penalty wasn't fair but hey. When he wins it'll be even sweeter to know that the FIA tried there hardest to stop him but couldn't.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I trust in VJ's words more
> Because he also lives in Singapore



Jos Verstappen! 

I can't read. Oops.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

Venom said:


> His penalty wasn't fair but hey. When he wins it'll be even sweeter to know that the FIA tried there hardest to stop him but couldn't.


Well you know that isnt true, the same thing happened a while ago with Allonso. Drivers know they shouldnt take advantage from cutting the corner....


Jessica said:


> Jos Verstappen!
> 
> I can't read. Oops.


Jos Verstappen is ownage


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> ...... Wow. :amazed
> 
> But do you know what is really surprising?
> 
> ...


That was awesome Jessica


----------



## Dan (Sep 23, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Well you know that isnt true, the same thing happened a while ago with Allonso. Drivers know they shouldnt take advantage from cutting the corner....


Yada Yada Yada, cba to even talk about the incident.

But yeah bring on the next race!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

CX said:


> That was awesome Jessica



I just mashed a bunch of real articles together to make that. 

I'm going to start writing my own soon... But they're not going to be serious, just something to lighten the slow news days.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

chocomint said:


> I live in Singapore, and I can safely say that's not true. If anything, it hasn't rained for days and the weather's absolutely warm and humid right now.


My hopes are with you on that one


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I just mashed a bunch of real articles together to make that.
> 
> I'm going to start writing my own soon... But they're not going to be serious, just something to lighten the slow news days.


O hell yes! We should have a make up article contest in this thread! Winner gets modfucked.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a few article ideas already... Pet rocks.. Cannibalism... Gobi Desert....


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

You mean racing wise right??


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

......


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2008)

Just 3 days left until practice 

I forgot, are quali and practice at night too?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Well of course they are! 

The drivers need to be prepared for driving at night _before_ the race.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh, the surprise effect would be interesting e


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

And maybe not too pleasant...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2008)

Surprises are good


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Surprises are good


I had surprise sex once


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay, my first major story. I think this is really big, guys! :amazed



> *Barrichello's pet rock found murdered *
> 
> Tragedy ran amok in the Honda team this morning when driver Rubens Barrichello tearfully announced that Clifford, his pet rock of three years, was found dead late last night in Barrichello's hotel room. Barrichello immediately suspected foul play, noting that Clifford was found out of his straw basket and laying overturned by the bathroom sink.
> 
> ...



I'm lucky to get such a scoop.. I hope the big news sites don't catch wind of this....


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2008)

CX said:


> I had surprise sex once



Receiving or giving end?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I'm lucky to get such a scoop.. I hope the big news sites don't catch wind of this.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Okay, my first major story. I think this is really big, guys! :amazed
> I'm lucky to get such a scoop.. I hope the big news sites don't catch wind of this....



The story ROCKS!!!!



Zaru said:


> Receiving or giving end?



Receiving


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

CX said:


> The story ROCKS!!!!



Oh, you and your witty puns!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2008)

You have a talent Jessica XD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 23, 2008)

Hay guise. 

Not been around the last two days because I've been playing Warhammer Online.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Tifa said:


> You have a talent Jessica XD



This is just the beginning. Pray that tomorrow is not a slow day for news too!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 23, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Hay guise.
> 
> Not been around the last two days because I've been playing Warhammer Online.


Uninstall before you lose your life to a MMO


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm getting better at GTR Evolution!! 

I just did a lap around some place called Anderstorp driving an "F3000" car. My first lap was so bad... But I didn't drive off the track at all on my second lap!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2008)

I saw GTR2 and revolution in the store today but I didn't feel like buying them


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

You just don't want to play and and be worse than me!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

I want to race you guys


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I want to race you guys



What game?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> You just don't want to play and and be worse than me!



I never EXCELLED at racing games, I openly admit that


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> What game?



in real life 
lets all buy a little racer xD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I never EXCELLED at racing games, I openly admit that


Good! 



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> in real life
> lets all buy a little racer xD


How about lawn mowers!?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

Kind of interesting article from the Hammy hearing. 



> *Is Lewis Hamilton the most arrogant man in Formula 1?*
> 
> *The young Brit makes some astonishing claims in his Belgian GP appeal hearing.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

You're getting better jessica


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

No, that's actually real!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Now with you improvising around here it's easy to be confused >_>

I think though that the line about "he should not have initiated the maneuver" is bullshit. At those speeds and circumstance, it's not that hard to make such small planning mistakes. Every season there are multiple chicane cuts because of that. Although yes, him being snobby is not good.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2008)

Being snobby won't get you many fans, but he doesn't have to care about that if he wins races


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

CX said:


> Now with you improvising around here it's easy to be confused >_>



Don't worry, I'll post something that will OBVIOUSLY be fake.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

I have gtr!! havent tried it yet but il do it today


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I have gtr!! havent tried it yet but il do it today



It was so hard for me at first.. 

I'm still really bad, I'm sure, but.. At least I can do a few corners before I drive off the road now.


I'm going to record myself doing a lap somewhere tonight. Maybe Monza. I might pull a few Hamiltons!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2008)

Im downloading this now. 

If you're interested in taking action in the Barack Obama campaign, CLICK HERE!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 24, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Don't worry, I'll post something that will OBVIOUSLY be fake.



so you will post lewis didnt win the championship this year


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> so you will post lewis didnt win the championship this year



No. 

But it will involve Mr. Hamham.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 24, 2008)

Jessica said:


> No.
> 
> But it will involve Mr. Hamham.



 ok


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Jessica said:


> No.
> 
> But it will involve Mr. Hamham.


Mr Hamham 

xD


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2008)

Richard Hammond.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

It's my first time hearing that nick of his xD

I wanna download seasons of Top Gear


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2008)

Clarkson > Hammond


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 24, 2008)

Captain Slow > Clackson +Hamster


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Captain Slow > Clackson +Hamster



He's a hippie


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Clarkson > Hammond


Hammond got to drive the Bugatti Veyron at it's fastest


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Sep 24, 2008)

hey guys what hapened with hamiltons point deduction appeal ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> hey guys what hapened with hamiltons point deduction appeal ?



Rejected


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Rejected


a.k.a pwnd once again


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Sep 24, 2008)

yes tnx i was hoping for that


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL.

Nobody ever stands up for Hamilton here except for Scholzee!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

And NaraShikamaru


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

And they don't post as much now. The Raikkonen support must be intimidating to them.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Also partially coz Hamilton recently got his ass kicked in court and on the street!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

The street??


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, I beat him yesterday in GP4 on my computer :3


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, good!

I bet he'll think twice before trying to cross your path again.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2008)

Serves him right 

Jessica needs to get a recent mod running, just for the satisfaction of crashing his car with invincibility


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

I wanted to try and run over his car but apparently the graphics engine doesn't support that


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Rejected


They should fine him for frivolous appeals


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2008)

CX said:


> I wanted to try and run over his car but apparently the graphics engine doesn't support that



Sadly F1RS wasn't moddable. You could split cars in half there, if enough force is applied


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Sadly F1RS wasn't moddable. You could split cars in half there, if enough force is applied


F = MA

Force of splitting = My Ass

I have a powerful ass :3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2008)

If your ass is big enough

F(g) = (m1 x m2) / d x d


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Mass per distance = Force? 

Wouldn't that be Body Mass Index actually


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2008)

Thats the force of attraction between objects


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

_MATH!!!!_

NO! STOP IT! *STOP IT RIGHT NOW!*


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 24, 2008)

> yes tnx i was hoping for that



:toliet



> LOL.
> 
> Nobody ever stands up for Hamilton here except for Scholzee!



I have to stand up to greatness when i see it 




> And they don't post as much now. The Raikkonen support must be intimidating to them



never!!!!!!!! , i just been busy 

next time i see kimi/massa i shall end thier race


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Thats the force of attraction between objects



Except if there's money involved 



Jessica said:


> _MATH!!!!_
> 
> NO! STOP IT! *STOP IT RIGHT NOW!*



Physics my good woman, Physics


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

CX said:


> Except if there's money involved
> 
> 
> 
> Physics my good woman, Physics



No! It hurts my head, therefore math has to be involved!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Physics without math is like Orange juice without the orange flavour


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 24, 2008)

hamilton is a wasteman..................no one likes him in the paddock! 

and getting a celebrity girlfriend...........................its gonna end in tears............


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2008)

Hamilton is a waste of oxygen lol


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2008)

So for the race they're gonna use floodlights

Won't that be blinding the drivers?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 24, 2008)

First one to figure out polishing his helmet till it shines like kojack's head wins the race.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So for the race they're gonna use floodlights
> 
> Won't that be blinding the drivers?


The buildings around them are gonna be lit up as well. Also, as long as the floodlights are designed well, no it won't blind them. Just have them bounce off a rough surface instead of directly. I'm pretty sure they will do everything to not create such avoidable accidents.

I just hope it doesn't rain. recent forecasts seem to show improvement.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

Breaking story.



> *Hamilton begins trek across Gobi Desert*
> 
> 
> After the conclusion to the 2008 FIA Formula One Italian Grand Prix, McLaren's young star Lewis Hamilton announced that his 2008 pace has, thus far, been below his expectations. On the eve of  practice for the Singapore Grand Prix, Hamilton informed media personnel that he would be going on a "journey" to test himself to the limits and make his body and soul one. When asked what how he planned on doing so, Hamilton revealed that he would be crossing the Gobi Desert on rollerblades.
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2008)

> "Well, growing up I always loved playing the desert levels in Super Mario. It was always so much fun. I'm really hoping to see some koopa troopas and goombas out there. I could bring them back with me and get them jobs at the factory, maybe get them into my pit crew."



Oh wow


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

> Hamilton revealed that he would be crossing the Gobi Desert on rollerblades.



They see me rollin'
They be sandbaggin'



Awesome work Jessica xD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

TWO DAYS! 

TWO DAYS UNTIL..... Night!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

I so wanna go to Singapore, I'd probably kill for it if someone around me had the resources...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, two days away.. You better hurry!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

will the ITV show the Friday practice?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

Yup. That feed showed it last time.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

I just hope my professor won't catch me watching it while giving my test at 8AM in the morning

D:


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

Make up some silly excuse, like watching it because it helps you learn about your dream career as a aerodynamicist or however you spell it.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2008)

Aerodynamics engineers can earn millions ?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

aerodynamicist 

XD

You're funny!!

Sadly web programming has nothing to do with this


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

And I am not that much into Aerodynamics but more into the system that makes Aerodynamic analysis possible with more efficiency and accuracy. I'm doing combinatorics in computing and large scale computation.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Aerodynamics engineers can earn millions ?



Let's rob one!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Let's rob one!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

Is that a yes or a no?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

My future plan is of becoming an engineer, so I'm gonna keep an eye on you.

Better "join" your group to have a better position in faking you out


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2008)

Why are you telling me that? Now I know.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2008)

ok i give up.. GTR is hell of hard... i can drive a F300 only....


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Why are you telling me that? Now I know.


Or maybe its a double illusion


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

GTR seems like a real challenge from what you guys told me. And even WITHOUT any opponents on the track


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> GTR seems like a real challenge from what you guys told me. And even WITHOUT any opponents on the track


I was driving in practice and the only cars i managed to control where the F cars...only because they had good brakes


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Tifa said:


> ok i give up.. GTR is hell of hard... i can drive a F300 only....



You're just like me! 

How long did you play for? Are you using the clutch?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Jessica said:


> You're just like me!
> 
> How long did you play for? Are you using the clutch?


I played for about 2 hours yesterday...and im using the default settings.. the only thing i did was to look on the keyboard settings( My controller is lost but i ordered a new one ) so i was like playing with acceleration and brake


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 25, 2008)

Im playing gran tourismo online.
No traction control or driver aids.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Comparing to GTR gran tourismo is a filler..... try driving Viper at monza and brake at last meters.... youl never do it


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 25, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Comparing to GTR gran tourismo is a filler..... try driving Viper at monza and brake at last meters.... youl never do it



gran tourismo is the best driving simulator arround


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> gran tourismo is the easiest driving simulator around


there fixed XD
iv always enjoyed GT because it was fun and easy


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I played for about 2 hours yesterday...and im using the default settings.. the only thing i did was to look on the keyboard settings( My controller is lost but i ordered a new one ) so i was like playing with acceleration and brake



I couldn't get around ANY corner with using the clutch, so.. I think it's important in that game. :\


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 25, 2008)

Tifa said:


> there fixed XD
> iv always enjoyed GT because it was fun and easy



Well you should play online then.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

A "simulator" shouldn't be "easy" 

Fun, nontheless


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> A "simulator" shouldn't be "easy"
> 
> Fun, nontheless



I agree! For me, half of the fun is complaining about how hard the game is to get used to.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> A "simulator" shouldn't be "easy"
> 
> Fun, nontheless



Hes talking about another game.
So Tifa you managed to play gran turismo 4 till 100% ??
Or ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

I did on my ps2....
and Zaru.. how a game can be fun when you almost break your PC because you cant take parabolica correct?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Is Gran Turismo 4 on the Playstation 2?

I want the Playstation 3 one. It looks so.... real?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

meh i have Race Driver Grid on 360 and its awesome!!! realistic in some parts


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 25, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Is Gran Turismo 4 on the Playstation 2?
> 
> I want the Playstation 3 one. It looks so.... real?



The only fun racing games i got on ps3 are gran turismo prologue and F-1 championship edition.
But the games are verry realistic. xD


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

I have that F1 game, but it's like two seasons old.. Kimi isn't even at Ferrari. x_x

I have Dirt too. That's pretty fun, but... It's just the same thing over and over and over again, there's not really a lot of variety in it. Well, there is.. But you don't get that variety unless you play through all the really repetitive stuff. Blah.

Do you know of any racing games for the Playstation 3 that are out right now which are supposed to be good??

Mentioning Dirt, I think I'm going to start a topic in this forum....


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

hmmmmmmm thunderstorms are forcast for singapore..............

so thats..........

a street race...........
at night...........
in a thunder storm..............

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

If the conditions are too bad, won't they abort the race?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

No... nothing will abort the race .. they will start behind safety car and continue till the conditions are gonna be better..


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

lol that wasnt a list of why the race is dangerous.........

its a list of possible reasons hamilton could use when he chokes this sunday


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

I read that everyone is extremely confident that the race will be 100% safe.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

but seriously... rain in night?? its like they gonna have allrdy problems with vision because of nighttime...but rain also??


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

this race was made for sato.................shame his not around to cause mass chaos ><


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Spa 1998 Anyone?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

How convinced are you that someting bad is going to happen!? 

If this race was so unsafe, they wouldn't be going ahead with it.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Spa 1998 Anyone?



Why do you expect a crash involving dozens of cars?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

it was proven that sato was somehow related to that mess in belgium in 98 

he musta sneezed or summin!!

i just hope we dont get a repeat of valencia


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> it was proven that sato was somehow related to that mess in belgium in 98
> 
> he musta sneezed or summin!!
> 
> i just hope we dont get a repeat of valencia




I saw it with my own eyes! He was in the crowd!

He threw a toaster on the track. The guy in front ran over it and lost control.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Because im having this bad feeling for a week now  and if it rains it increases the possibilities to come true..
Im a bad person i know


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Come on, Tifa! I worry a lot too, but you have to.... Actually BELIEVE them when they say it's going to be safe!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

the only person i see coming safe from this is Kimi... for some reason i see everyone else crashing!! whats happening to me :/


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

He will emerge from the carnage, unscathed, as the only driver, driving to a safe victory, and time will slow down to show his triumph!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> He will emerge from the carnage, unscathed, as the only driver, driving to a safe victory, and time will slow down to show his triumph!


Thats exactly what im seeing nametwin!! do we share same secrets?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm surprised no one ever tried to get a sniper gun and shoot the tyres of a driver he doesn't want to win

I mean we have people in funny raincoats running around, why not snipers?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas, your signature always makes me laugh.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Omg those french commentators


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

my sig speaks the truth...............

lol at the video! listen to the guy yelp at 00:28!! the french hate hamilton more then i do


----------



## Dan (Sep 25, 2008)

You should watch Finnish commentary, so you can see them over hyping your favorite racer. Hopefully, they'll please you 

PS: Those French commentators have a lot of energy lol, I don't think any of them actually breathed for 1 minute. It was none stop


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

I regret missing that race!!! 

I only missed like two or three last year, and that was one of them.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

SE PAS POSSIBLE!!!! HAHAHAHAHAH i remember this


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

Venom said:


> You should watch Finnish commentary, so you can see them over hyping your favorite racer. Hopefully, they'll please you



overhype?! 

isnt hamilton comapring himself to senna after winning a grand total of ZERO championships 

lol that was epic..............i rememebr avoiding TV/internet/media until the re-run on the race in the afternoon!!


----------



## Dan (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm talking about the commentators .... which you addressed.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

its not just the french the spanish they not crazy alonso fans  go SLIGHTLY OTT if lewser fails..........

[YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ycX9JW1-INA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey guys you like my new set?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

o_o

Did you do all that yourself???


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah totally 

No I just found a pic on the Formula One website and used it :3


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

lol red bull............

their sister team got a win before them!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, junior team my ass


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol red bull............
> 
> their sister team got a win before them!


I don't wanna keep supporting the over supported Ferrari or McLaren and teams like that 



Zaru said:


> Yeah, junior team my ass



No Junior team, your girl's ass 
(in your sig)


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

ferrai are over-rated


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

I know right


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

FUCK >_>


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

I KNEW IT!! my forecast never comes wrong


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

:<

this isn't fucking good


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

It says SCATTERED showers.

And the POP, read:



> *Tonight:* Isolated thunderstorms during the evening. Mostly cloudy skies after midnight. Low 77F. Winds light and variable. Chance of rain 30%.
> *Tomorrow:* Variable clouds with thunderstorms, especially in the afternoon. High around 90F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
> *Tomorrow night:* Scattered thunderstorms, especially overnight. Low 77F. Winds light and variable. Chance of rain 40%.
> *Saturday:* Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High 89F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
> ...



So... The chance of rain isn't even 50%.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Jessica said:


> It says SCATTERED showers.


It Says BYE BYE Singapore GP T_T


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

correction...............

it says.........

HELLO CRAZY ASS GP


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

RELAX A LITTLE BIT!! 

You are too worried.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

I cant relax... i see thunders i SEE WINDS i see tires FLYING around i see CARS retiring BUT i see a light!!!! and that light is KIMI RAIKKONEN!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Tires fly at every race.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Isolated thunderstorms

*Isolated thunderstorms*

Isolated thunderstorms


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Isolated thunderstorms
> 
> *Isolated thunderstorms*
> 
> Isolated thunderstorms






It's okay, I'm sure we'll get some sprinkles.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

thunderstorms + 200mph =


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Cars flying all around, It's gonna be something like ice skating, but on wheels and a hundred times faster


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Stop it, you're going to give Tifa a heart attack!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Luckily I don't have a heart, I have a piston and  100 cc cylinder where that red blob is supposed to be.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I'm not worried about you having a heart attack. I'm worried about her because she's paranoid that something bad will happen. 

Actually......... 

Tiiiiifaaa... I know the date of the apooooocalyyyyyyypse.....

September 28, 2008.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

Harrow my friends


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

She is? 


Hey Tachi_kun!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Harrow my friends



Harrow, guy.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 25, 2008)

CX, awesome set is FUCKING AWESOME.

I watched that CGI drive around Singapore with the RB and TR the other day. It's fucking extreme!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

CX said:


> She is?
> 
> 
> Hey Tachi_kun!


Caltex CX3 



Jessica said:


> Harrow, guy.


Hello girl


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Loads of news flying about right now. ITV-F1 has been getting updated constantly. 8 new news items in the last few hours. 

[Bakayarou & Gievmoar] Bloody Monday - Chapter 7

<3


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Saying Singapore is going to *apocalyptic* is no fun when Tifa (or Tiffer, I like the sound of that!) is not here.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> CX, awesome set is FUCKING AWESOME.
> 
> I watched that CGI drive around Singapore with the RB and TR the other day. It's fucking extreme!



I put up that video here last week 
And thanks <3



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Caltex CX3



I'm the fuel that drives my car!!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

What was that ITV link again which I can watch F1 online on?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

I sure hope more of you bitches are online during the race next time. I was so lonely when vettel won


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 25, 2008)

CX said:


> What was that ITV link again which I can watch F1 online on?



You just go to Link removed and when it's practice/qually/race day you can just hit the stream.

Do you not get it on TV in America?

EDIT: Also, Zaru, I'll be focusing on the race rather than being on here. I'll check the thread from time to time though, in the commercials.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

CX said:


> What was that ITV link again which I can watch F1 online on?


Stop advertising lol I'll pm you :3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> EDIT: Also, Zaru, I'll be focusing on the race rather than being on here. I'll check the thread from time to time though, in the commercials.



Stream + second monitor =


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 25, 2008)

I've missed so much now I hardly even remember any of the drivers. Hopefully i get back into it.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Stream + second monitor =



42" TV + Food =


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Stream + second monitor =


Yes it is 



Nae'blis said:


> I've missed so much now I hardly even remember any of the drivers. Hopefully i get back into it.



If you dont ill force you to 

Sup Nae'?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> 42" TV + Food =



I know lol, that's how I watch the start


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I sure hope more of you bitches are online during the race next time. I was so lonely when vettel won


I'll be here for sure 

And thanks Mr. Tachi and NaraShikamaru


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> 42" TV + Food =



Nyaha, my TV is a few inches bigger!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

No problem 

I have a 72 cm 

*[SIZE=+1]54 inch = 137.16 centimeters[/SIZE]*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

i lost the link of F1 itv player can anyone post it?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 14" screen 

Oh and Hi again Tida ^^


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

CX give LH (Tifa) the link!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent            ^^


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> No problem
> 
> I have a 72 cm
> 
> *[SIZE=+1]54 inch = 137.16 centimeters[/SIZE]*



54 inches..... o_o

Can I watch the race at your place?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine's 108 cm or something


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine's only 74


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

HAHA TACHI MY TV-PENIS IS MUCH LONGER THAN YOURS!

Men. Comparing their size since 10000 A.D.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

MY TV PENIS IS THICKER THATS ALL THE LADIES CARE ABOUT!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> MY TV PENIS IS THICKER THATS ALL THE LADIES CARE ABOUT!



Performance > Size


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the know how, experience, savvy I'm still young


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> HAHA TACHI MY TV-PENIS IS MUCH LONGER THAN YOURS!
> 
> Men. Comparing their size since 10000 *B.C.*



Fixed 

My vcabulary penis > yours


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

Uhm ... my uhm .... uhhh ... hmmmm .... brb time to eat sushi


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Sushi!! I haven't had it for the longest time ever. Thanks for reminding. Gonna get it for dinner :3


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

You guys are disgusting.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

Jessica


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2008)

is this what ferrari fans do in thier free time


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

How are we disgusting?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Disgustingly manly!!

32 inch plasma screen chest hair 
and black curly television sets!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> How are we disgusting?



Sushi. It's gross. :x


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

It's totally delicious


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Disgustingly manly!!
> 
> 32 inch plasma screen chest hair
> and black curly television sets!!


   



Jessica said:


> Sushi. It's gross. :x





Zaru said:


> It's totally delicious


Its dericious  

And healthy


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Jay Leno said:
			
		

> Infact, the American Dollar is going to fall so badly that God has asked to have his name taken off from the line "In god we trust"



x                     D


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Today is such a horribly slow news day for F1. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

> Team-mate Heikki Kovalainen vowed to help Hamilton in his world title pursuit - but is also hoping for success himself.
> 
> "The best I can do for the team is take as many points as possible from the other drivers," he said. "If I have a chance to win, I will take it.



Sorry for my language, but I hate this sucker of sausage.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Make another one up Ms. Jessica! Practice time.


----------



## Dan (Sep 25, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Sorry for my language, but I hate this sucker of sausage.


Kimi said something similar the other day. (He didn't really, but we all know he's Massa's bitch now.)


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Sorry for my language, but I hate this sucker of sausage.



 you hate everything mclaren


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Make another one up Ms. Jessica! Practice time.



I do that when I'm at home, it's easier for me.


.... I want to go home.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't be long until you can go home, Jessica.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

Venom said:


> Kimi said something similar the other day. (He didn't really, but we all know he's Massa's bitch now.)


Yeah but Kimi wouldn't say anything like that, all he's said so far is that "it would be difficult" for him to win.



Scholzee said:


> you hate everything mclaren


Actually I was a Mclaren fan for 10 years 1994 - 2004 I still remember the Marlboro livery sonny Jim.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:
			
		

> Can't be long until you can go home, Jessica.



Three and a half hours. :\


----------



## Dan (Sep 25, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Yeah but Kimi wouldn't say anything like that, all he's said so far is that "it would be difficult" for him to win.


Just coz he doesn't say it, doesn't mean hes not going it.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Yeah but Kimi wouldn't say anything like that, all he's said so far is that "it would be difficult" for him to win.
> 
> 
> Actually I was a Mclaren fan for 10 years 1994 - 2004 I still remember the Marlboro livery sonny Jim.




well right now u hate them am i right


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Three and a half hours. :\


Two and a half for me (from the point you posted) 

Kimi wont bend for a friend


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Two and a half for me (from the point you posted)
> 
> Kimi wont bend for a friend



I was told yesterday that it would be 12 tomorrow too, but like 20 minutes ago I was told that it might actually just be 8 hours tomorrow.

I hope so. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope its only 8, those extra hours kills D:


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, I'm feeling kind of sore and lifeless. I don't have any energy at all. I don't even think I'll want to walk home, which I do at the end of every _normal_ day. x_x


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder how much we all will spam here this weekend with the awesome race. I think we'll pass at least 4500 :>


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Probably! 

First night race ever! Practice is tomorrow!

I'm very excited, definitely.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Probably!
> 
> First night race ever! Practice is tomorrow!
> 
> I'm very excited, definitely.



excited to see hamilton kick some a**


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> excited to see hamilton kick some a**



You mean make a silly mistake? It is that time of year, you know. 

As happy as I am with the results of 2008, Kimi SHOULDN'T have won. Hamilton is an expert when it comes to blowing things!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope we'll get things to rage/lol about


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru, pick up the pace! I might pass you in number of posts in here!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Yeah, I'm feeling kind of sore and lifeless. I don't have any energy at all. I don't even think I'll want to walk home, which I do at the end of every _normal_ day. x_x


I hope its not far >.> 

I love F1 rage 

Off home guys :3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Zaru, pick up the pace! I might pass you in number of posts in here!



I know, but I'm okay with that. I don't like being the top spammer poster in such a thread


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I know, but I'm okay with that. I don't like being the top spammer poster in such a thread


Oh really now


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

We'll see how feels after he loses his title as.. King.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't wait until Practice. I'll be here streaming/posting.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too, since I'l be sitting at work for it.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

If I start posting like the freak I am then I shall take the title away from you too Jessica 


(not really )


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm top 5 already 



> Zaru ---------------  	712
> Jessica  --------------	705
> Tachikoma_Pilot ----	617
> Jiraya_Ero_Senjin ---	251
> CX ------------ 238


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2008)

Jessica said:


> You mean make a silly mistake? It is that time of year, you know.
> 
> As happy as I am with the results of 2008, Kimi SHOULDN'T have won. Hamilton is an expert when it comes to blowing things!



he shall win the title then you will all bow down to hamilton


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> he shall win the title then you will all bow down to hamilton


Bah, I don't care about this year coz I hopped onto the train late, but just you watch next year. With me e-inspiration, Alonso and Takuma Sato (If he goes in the fray) will blast al opposition and reign supreme.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 25, 2008)

CX said:


> I'm top 5 already



How do you find that information out? 

Also, you've all had a headstart on me.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Nara, do you see the postcount of the thread in the sports bar?

That's a link


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Bah, I don't care about this year coz I hopped onto the train late, but just you watch next year. With me e-inspiration, Alonso and Takuma Sato (If he goes in the fray) will blast al opposition and reign supreme.



you should care though about this year since its still going on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Takuma Sato in a Toro Rosso... Reign supreme? 


That would be nice.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

More like crash supreme 
with cheese


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

He'll blast away the competition and ride over everybody's heads like they do in cartoons and win it


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Nara, do you see the postcount of the thread in the sports bar?
> 
> That's a link



Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Awesome, thanks.



It's interesting how even people that have been here for years never noticed that 

I've seen many being like "I didn't know that"


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's interesting how even people that have been here for years never noticed that
> 
> I've seen many being like "I didn't know that"


Really?

I didn't know that


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

im 6th...................im BMW Sauber level 



top10
Zaru   	715
Jessica 	706
Tachikoma_Pilot 	617
Jiraya_Ero_Senjin 	251
CX 	242
Cesc Fabregas 	235
Yakuza 	200
Tifa 	162
wsc 	108
NaraShikamaru 	98​


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

I came from behind you to usurp you 

Just as how I'm going to usurp J_E_S now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

there where times when only me and Zaru posted!! but it seems F1 gets more popular


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, not really. It's just that F1 fans found their way to this thread!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

actually because 90% that are posting in this thread are Raikkonenes fans


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

Raikkofans 

we appreciate true quailty


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Nah, not really. It's just that F1 fans found their way to this thread!


I started visiting areas other than Downtown and Library only very very recently


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

Jessica overtook me cause I've been slow posting all week


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

i ONLy post in the sports bar! lol and the UKFC for time to time!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

I use to troll a little here and there, honestly not bothered enough anymore lol


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

I've heard your goatse stories


----------



## Dan (Sep 25, 2008)

Cesc, take "lewis hamilton is gay" out your sig.

Thats plain hating.

1. You can't deny his talent
2. He's banging Nichole from Pussy Cat Dolls, aint nothing gay about that.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

Venom said:


> Cesc, take "lewis hamilton is gay" out your sig.
> 
> Thats plain hating.
> 
> ...





dude, ive had that in my sig for the past week!!! you notice now?! 

thats just retaliation for him saying 'its not my fault if i have more balls then kimi'!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it should stay, where's the fun if no one be h8in?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL OK, I CHANGED MY SIG........................................


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Dan (Sep 25, 2008)

Its even worse now lol.... THE MEMORIES ARE FLOODING BACK!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

How he's holding his helmet


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

lol just look at his tires.... poor MClaren


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

When was this from?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Is that China last year?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeap the legendary CHina when MISTER SENNALTON MADE a great effort to pit and BECAUSE of FIA fault he went outside!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

lol Hamilton... You are my favourite F1 retard.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

its LEWIS SENNALTON... he said he is better than Senna...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Lewyrton Hamenna?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Hammenna Hammenna Hammenna
<3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL Hamena in GReek means Looser


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Tifa said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL Hamena in GReek means Looser



LOL

I think I discovered something great!!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

So, I had the chance to speak with Michael Schumacher recently. I said.. "Michael, what do you think of Lewis Hamilton?"

This was his response.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Hum Hain Na?

song 

<3


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

I was trying to find pics of schumacher crying

But I think the only time he did was when his mother died
Or was it?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

He didn't cry!
He went and won the race


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

I know but I remember him having an emotional moment at the conference.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I was trying to find pics of schumacher crying
> 
> But I think the only time he did was when his mother died
> Or was it?



Nope.

He cried after he beat one of Ayrton Senna's records and.. There was another time when he didn't finish a race that he did.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

This is when he broke one of Senna's records.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOQjYCwgLdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd cry if I jumped higher than Michael Jordan someday too 

Right now my jump height is just 30 inches


----------



## Jessica (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish people wouldn't say that Michael Schumacher was unfeeling and stuff. He was a really emotional guy.


----------



## NeoQueenSakura (Sep 25, 2008)

*Singapore on Sunday!!!*

Well the first F1 night race is on!! It starts at 10pm by me . I hope it's Felipe Massa that wins!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

New F1 fan?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

One hour until practice, I do believe!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Does ITV stream that?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Yup. It streams everything.


No flags in Singapore:


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

But flags belong to F1!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Not when they can't be seen by the drivers!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

But there's floodlights with 3000 lux!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

cant they use night flags?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> cant they use night flags?



What is a night flag? 


I bet you're just scared that the electronics will fail for the flags!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

The stream is up!

Doesn't look too dark in the sky yet. :\


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

It's hardly evening


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 26, 2008)

The electronic flags work better at night and adds a safety factor, esp on a street course where there is little room for error or allowing the race workers to escape a crash. Only problems is if they are waterproof enough and placed far enough away so a crash won't take them out. Wonder if those electronic flags flash in color too?...like blue for passing. Suppose a black flag would have to be sent through the drivers headset...pretty hard to see a black flag waving at night.

In any case, the race should be interesting, esp if it's raining or wet.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol no one's driving yet

When are the first cars gonna go out?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

The safety car is driving around. Its headlights are reflecting off the track... Oooooh.. 

I think this is going to be a really pretty race with all the shininess and reflections and stuff.

Practice is supposed to start in about 13 minutes I think, Zaru.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, that's for sure. I expect some unique visuals.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

HOLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS A NIGHT RACE!! exept le mans i never though i will see something like that!!!
Next Year il go Singapore for SURE!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow, see that panoramic shot of the city and the sky???

I'm in love already!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

im afraid of the bridge section....


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> HOLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS A NIGHT RACE!! exept le mans i never though i will see something like that!!!
> Next Year il go Singapore for SURE!



Did you just realize it was night now... or... ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow that's nice

They drive beneath a really crowded highway bridge with 4 or 5 lanes

Great scenery indeed


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice scenery! Singapore is beautiful!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Did you just realize it was night now... or... ?


No but its different to say it than see it


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

It's so surreal to watch right now.. They keep showing the night sky, the busy traffic, the skyscrapers.. It doesn't feel like F1 at all!

I like this very much.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

lol whats that in their head?? FLASHLIGHTS?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol Jessica it's not even night yet

Barely evening, no black sky


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

But it's a lot darker than what we're used to seeing in F1!

Look at the two Force Indias. They're so anxious to go out.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Ah, finally some driving.

The buildings are breathtaking. Great, great scenery.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

LOl Nakajima is on Fire?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Those were just sparks. 

The Williams cars look really nice under the lights.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

And Hamilton is on the track!

CRASH PLZ CRASH PLZ CRASH PLZ CRASH PLZ CRASH PLZ


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

And he's... back in.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol did you see the Mclarens Front wing???


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Aw, poor Barrichello's car is smoking.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Small amount of water in turn 1


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

I laughed at that too.

"Small amount." Oh no!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

I wonder if the camera will also zoom in on the scenery during the race

And woah, that many visitors during practice?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol briatore!! and its night Ladies and Gentelmens!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Button is on hot lap!!
edit: lol almost 2 minutes  probably the slowest circuit


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And woah, that many visitors during practice?



Well, this kind of is a histortic event in Formula One.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't even pay attention to the times

But damn it's dark now already


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, pitch black! 

Poor Frank Williams looks like he's barely awake.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW Glock is flying out there!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm waiting for Vettel's performance ?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Vettel already went out there. He was like three seconds off of Glock, I think.

I'm waiting for Kimi. 

Edit: LOL, just as I post that.. Kimi appears.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

KIMI IS OUT!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

The Ferrari looks GORGEOUS at night!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

It sparkles a lot in the light. Amazing


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

The Renault looks pretty at night too. The blue and yellow look really nice.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

TOD come back at Ferarri screw this Domenicali!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> The Renault looks pretty at night too. The blue and yellow look really nice.



We'll see a lot of pretty this weekend.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

First to visit the retirement is Webber!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Weber, you dummy. x_x

He drove like.. Straight into the wall.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

lol i still see the flags waving!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL IT'S BUEMI!!!!! BUEMI!!!!!!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

:rofl Buemi
Massa was sooo close to crash and where is Lewis Cowardon?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Hamilton did like... one lap and then went back to the garage. I bet he's afraid. 

*Mechanic:* Why are you back in already, Lewis?
*Hamilton:* I um.. I uh.. I think I'll wait until, er, the conditions improve.


Blah nevermind, he's back out.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

ROFl if you looked at his eyes in car he looked scared lol
LOL TRULI


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

I really like how the Toro Rosso looks at night!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

KIMI is GOING OUT!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Ooh.. Little spin by Kovalainen.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol kovalinen spins


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Kimi seems to have stability problems :/


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Kimi seems to have stability problems :/



No, it's just Kimi being Kimi. 

The Ferrari this year just doesn't suit him.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Man, the race is gonna be a blast, with 20 cars at once reflecting the light

Visuals


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

OMFG what was this lap??? AMAZING!!! and why they cut kimi for ecclestone?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh shi- Hamilton fastest


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Not for  long..
Lol alonso parking and Kubica seems struggling a lot with his car or its just his driving style?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Piquet driving down a dead end was very lol.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol yeah, but he elegantly spinned to reverse


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

I think some advertisers and sponsors are going to hate this race. I can't read some of the ads and logos.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

vettel almost joined Webber


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Poor Rubens AND KIMI IS OUT AGAIN!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Ohh crap it seems that Kimi cant do a flying lap because of Rubinho :/


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> OMFG what was this lap??? AMAZING!!! and why they cut kimi for ecclestone?



Probably because his butt almost got run over in the pits...lol.

What a tight course. Looks like another scramble at the start for position and passing in the pits type of race.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

That last turn seems to be kind of tricky for a lot of drivers.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

IF Sato was here then you would see Tricky


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol Ferrari Renault and Williams are trading information.. i wonder i never saw Mclaren and Ferrari trading


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I don't think we'll see much more except what Kimi is doing right now.

I really like Singapore. The cars look wonderful under the lights. Can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Noooooooooo sutil
What a spin


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

So many people are making mistakes.. The joy of new tracks.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Now imagine if it actually rains


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO who was that idiot in front of Kimi and ruined his LAP!! DAMMIT!! he was 0.440 faster in sector 2 alone!! yet he could have done even faster lap!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO who was that idiot in front of Kimi and ruined his LAP!! DAMMIT!! he was 0.440 faster in sector 2 alone!! yet he could have done even faster lap!!



It's just practice though....


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Dude it's just practice. Nobody gets hurt


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

I dont care!!!!! I want to see Kimi 1st no matter what and especially when he drivers that good!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

So many spins in practice
They really need to get used to that


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

if it rains then youl see spins


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

After seeing Mark Webber after his little crash, it made me wonder how a driver feels when they destroy such an expensive vehicle. x_x

I guess his look kind of said it all, he looked like he felt horrible because of it. Poor Mark.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> if it rains then youl see spins



Spins during early race = guaranteed crashes


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Now it's over 

But nice practice. I think I never fully watched one before


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, the next practice session is in an hour.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

There are two? Since when? 
God I'm so behind with F1 lately


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Wiil they show it on streaming?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Zaru, they've always done two on Fiday! 

And yes it should be streamed, because I watched both for Monza.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah practice 1 and 2 are always same day Practice 3 is just before the race XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

God my memory must be blurry then

I still don't even know how the qualifying system works nowadays


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

That little gnome..


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Q. Well, is Turkey going to move?

BE: I've no idea. Move where, move to Iraq?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

ROFL bernie is on a good mood?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Sesion Delayed by 2 minutes???  i v never saw something like this before


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Night race eh. Only the light is different, the place is lit up like during day anyway


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 26, 2008)

I woke up today and my first thought was, what happens if a blackout would occur ?
Exciting raceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Does Webber have the right to participate in practice 2 after his crash in practice 1?


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 26, 2008)

so it starts


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 26, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I slept in! Missed Practice 1! Who was fastest?!

Got here for Practice 2, though. 1 hour to go!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> so it starts


i think you are like 1 practice and 30 minutes behind


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I slept in! Missed Practice 1! Who was fastest?!
> 
> Got here for Practice 2, though. 1 hour to go!



Ham Sandwich was fastest.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 26, 2008)

hamilton
massa
raikonen
kovelainen


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Night race eh. Only the light is different, the place is lit up like during day anyway



The drivers are used to driving in the day, and so is their body. At night time, they'll be getting tired, so more physical strain will be put on them. That's the way I look at it.

Plus the cars look nicer, the track looks awesome with the floodlights + darkness in the back. 



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> hamilton
> massa
> raikonen
> kovelainen



Thanks <3



Jessica said:


> Ham Sandwich was fastest.





Also, after seeing that BMW crash, I can see that the race on Sunday is going to be chaos. lol.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 26, 2008)

0.080 sec 
slowww so slowww


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> i think you are like 1 practice and 30 minutes behind



hey hey i need my sleep


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Cars look so sexy in those floodlights.  Can't wait until after the race when all the photos are released on the web!

EDIT: How bad was Webbers crash?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

BMW crash? When did that happen?

I'm not watching the second practice so is that when it happened?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Man, those tight walls have great crash potential. Now I know why Tifa said he fears rain tehre.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Fucking awesome circuit


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Jessica, it wasn't a huge crash, it was just Heidfield getting too hot into the chicane and then tagged all the side of his car down the wall, but it would've probably damaged something at those speeds.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

I hope there will be a lot of overtaking attempts
It's what makes F1 thrilling, if you ask me


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Raikkonen seems a bit better than Massa in Singapore.

I wonder how that's going to affect things?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

I just realized that track is DAMN long. 1:45?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I just realized that track is DAMN long. 1:45?


Indianapolis track was nearly 2 I think if I remember right :>


I wish there was a way to receive commentary :<


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

There's already debris on the circuit now 

Combine that with the wet and slick conditions of tomorrow...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Indy in Formula 1 was around 1:10 actually.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Indy in Formula 1 was around 1:10 actually.


Soudesu!
What was the circuit that took 2 minutes then!

I know Monaco is long, but that's coz it's slow. Which was the long circuit? Australia?



Also, one corner before bridge and 2 corners after are going to be awesome *v*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Melbourne was in the 1:20-30 range I think, at least in recent years

Spa was in the 1:40ies, malaysia too

Though I remember those times from driving these tracks myself earlier this century, so they probably got faster than that



OMG JESSICA WE HAVE THE SAME POSTCOUNT HERE


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow, Alonso certainly waited a while until pumping that lap out.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Melbourne was in the 1:20-30 range I think, at least in recent years
> 
> Spa was in the 1:40ies, malaysia too
> *
> Though I remember those times from driving these tracks myself earlier this century, so they probably got faster than that*



O_O

You are a racer? 

Also, Fuck Yeah, Alonso kicked Hamilton's ass just now


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

I mean in racing games


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

You made me jealous^999999 for a moment there :>

Nico Rosberg still does his Practice awesome but fail race thing :>


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Man, those tight walls have great crash potential. Now I know why Tifa said he fears rain tehre.


If it Raind  it will be a miracle if anyone finish the race...
Lol at glock crash


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol did you actually think I was some kind of successful racer who flies around the world?


----------



## Dan (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol, just saw the guy at red bull doing the biggest facepalm ever. Haha.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

What's with that one curve where like half of the field smoked their tyres and had to reverse?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> If it Raind  it will be a miracle if anyone finish the race...
> Lol at glock crash


Dude, the corners before and after bridge will be crashtastic if it hunderstorms 


Zaru: I actually did :>



Awesome practice 2. I'm really looking forward to a nice dry day tomorrow. Although, it seems the chicanes have the corner paddings a bit too high so the cars' underneats are getting scraped. Red Bull especially started scraping quite a bit.
Lot of debris on the ground, hope they will clear that fast. One thing which is good though is that with all the scratching, the track will have grooves in it which will make driving easier in wet conditions. I do hope it rains a little bit so that Hamilton has an opportunity to make bad decisions about tires once more.
Alonso seemed strong in practice at least, hope he does as well in raceday. Raikonnen for sure will not be on podium I think. The track just didn't seem fit to his style.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

He doesn't make the decisions, does he? The team does.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 26, 2008)

who came 1st in the practice and etc?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Alonso made a late best lap, hamilton second. I think massa third?

Kimi got 7th.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Him, team, one and the same. 
As long as we benefit from it...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Jarno Trulli was fined 10,000 Euros for driving in the wrong direction! 


That's pocket change to him, though.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

That's what a driver like him earns... per day


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 26, 2008)

I need money


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

I need love


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

I need love and money


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

I need money, love, and... No wait, those two would bring happiness..


I just need Sunday, that's all I need!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 26, 2008)

Sunday = love


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Better map:



T7 and T15-16 are awesome


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Sunday = love



Yes!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

You guys are fangasming instead of discussing the circuit dammit!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

I think it's pretty nice, especially optically. Unique, certainly. I'd like to see monaco at night now.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

If you all were watching it live, which portion of the field would you want to stick your butt at? 
For me it would definitely be near Anderson bridge. I can watch the finish on the huge monitors anyways, but the bridge is where a third of the action will be at, and it's one of the most panoramic views


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 26, 2008)

I was in a meeting


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Watch replays. bbc must be showing those right?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 26, 2008)

I would but im still at work


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Then break work laws and watch it! That's punk rock!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 26, 2008)

I cant watch it at work if I really want


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

I hope you get outta job fast so you can see it mate!
Can you make tomorrow's qualifying and Sunday's race?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 26, 2008)

I took leave for this weekend lol XD


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome!


They have the world's largest ferris wheel right at Turn23-24 before the start-finish line!
Splendid view


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

"Splendid" 

But certainly, they made this track with the scenery as the main attraction. I wonder if other cities are gonna try to copy that.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Zaru said:


> "Splendid"
> 
> But certainly, they made this track with the scenery as the main attraction. I wonder if other cities are gonna try to copy that.


Definitely not this one:


But the track looks amazing.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 26, 2008)

Playing F1 world GP on N64 at work is fun


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 26, 2008)

The Abu Dhabi Gp gonna be the most pimped out circiut ever!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

As long Hamilton retires the circuit is good for me XD


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

As long as there's action, the circuit's good :>

Dude, Abu Dhabi is like one of the craziest circuits. So many turns


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2008)

The Abu Dhabi Grand Prix is going to be like... Monaco in the desert or something crazy. x_x


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> The Abu Dhabi Grand Prix is going to be like... Monaco in the desert or something crazy. x_x


Imagine the amount of Debris xD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

I dont like GP with many corners tbh.. i like circuits more like Spa and Monza which you can see cars going over 300 kph


----------



## Dan (Sep 26, 2008)

Predictions:

Who you think will come 1-10 in qualifying. And then where Kimi will come (a jab at Cesc ).


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

1. Kimi
2. dont care
3. dont care
4. dont care
5. dont care
6. dont care
7. dont care
8. dont care
9. dont care
10. dont care
There ya go


----------



## Dan (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol @ you thinking kimi will get anywhere near pole.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol if you watched the practice and still think he cant...
And assuming the World champion cant do it and a mere rookie can?


----------



## Dan (Sep 26, 2008)

At the end of the season Kubica in a BMW will come higher than Kimi in a Ferrari.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

Seriously... you really think that???


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

Well right now he already is.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

I think we have 4 races to go if im not mistaken and as the last year showed us everything can change in no time


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2008)

I know, we can only speak about tendencies here.

Kimi has to hope his car doesn't fuck up and that there's no rain.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2008)

The rain issue is more problem for Ferrari overall because they have problems with tires and maintaining temperature at high level.Kimi was just unlucky in some parts this year  thats why he is soo behind


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 26, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Seriously... you really think that???



lol ignore venom, he thinks F1 existed since last year when lewser came in


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

Venom said:


> Predictions:
> 
> Who you think will come 1-10 in qualifying. And then where Kimi will come (a jab at Cesc ).


1. Vettel
2. Alonso
3. Loser guy
4. Massa
5. Kimi
6. Dunno
7. Dunno


Rest are also Dunno


----------



## Jessica (Sep 27, 2008)

Why Vettel? Is it raining??


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 27, 2008)

Tifa said:


> The rain issue is more problem for Ferrari overall because they have problems with tires and maintaining temperature at high level.Kimi was just unlucky in some parts this year  thats why he is soo behind



They solved that problem during previous tests .
Also engine change for Kovalainen.... no dropping places because he plays the jokercard


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

I wont be sure until i see the results... tests mean nothing...well they mean something but we must see in the race how will it go


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 27, 2008)

I didnt peep the practice session, but im looking forward to the qualifying this afternoon.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Nelson Piquet is first at moment and 14 minutes till session end!
Raikkonen have some problem with his car.....Hamilton Second Massa 4th


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 27, 2008)

Renault looking good :WOW


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Ferrari looking bad


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 27, 2008)

Lets wait until quali, practice sessions usually dont mean a thing


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

3 minutes till qualifying!! :WOW

Hey guys <3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Raikkonen Fastest in Q 1


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Raikkonen Fastest in Q 1


BUt he is saying that something is wrong with his car


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

like i said yesterday... Kimi have stability problems and thats why he doesn't have stable times


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

FUCK THIS!!!!!!
FUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKK


ALONSO IS OUT!!!



;______________;


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT if Alonso wouldn't retire Hamilton would be OUT!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

OMG What an amazing LAP from Massa!! Bad for kimi he did few mistakes!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2008)

Kovalainen had a poor final lap. 

Vettel was doing amazing again this week. Him and Alonso are certainly two to look out for on race day.

Some more poop decisions by McLaren have made Hamilton shaky. :\


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

Vettel Seventh -_-

shitty mistakes


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Some more poop decisions by McLaren have made Hamilton shaky. :\



He drove really bad in Q1 and Q2


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2008)

CX said:


> Vettel Seventh -_-
> 
> shitty mistakes



He's in a Toro Rosso. May I also point out he's ahead of both Red Bulls, Renault's and a Toyota? All better cars than his, and he's only 21 AND he's out qualifying his team mate.

He was also a pace setter in Q2 and held 4th place until the final few laps of Q3. Fucking solid performance tbh.

Also, Hamilton drove fine in Q1, he only did one lap. Q2 was bad because of McLaren's decisions and Q3 was good until Massa put in a stunner of a lap, which I think was down to fuel differences.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 27, 2008)

Nuuuuuuu Alonso ;_;


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, I was pretty shocked when his car decided to stop putting fuel to the engine.  

As much as I disliked him at McLaren, I still feel bad when I see a former Champion struggling. ;___;


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 27, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> He's in a Toro Rosso. May I also point out he's ahead of both Red Bulls, Renault's and a Toyota? All better cars than his, and he's only 21 AND he's out qualifying his team mate.
> 
> He was also a pace setter in Q2 and held 4th place until the final few laps of Q3. Fucking solid performance tbh.
> 
> Also, Hamilton drove fine in Q1, he only did one lap. Q2 was bad because of McLaren's decisions and Q3 was good until Massa put in a stunner of a lap, which I think was down to fuel differences.



the torro roso car is identical to the red bull, only difference is the engine.
Ferrari engine > Renault engine.

Maybe Massa is a bit lighter,the fact stands that hes quick on street circuits. (monaco, valencia and now singapore pole)  but I think Raikonen is on the same strategy.
His lap wasnt error free.
As for Hammilton, I hope he gets a dnf .


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 27, 2008)

Hamilchoke got lucky that Alonsos car broke down!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't care about Hamilton though...


Alonso on the other hand ;__;
I hope he skips at least 12 spots.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2008)

I can't wait to make continuous LOL posts in this thread when Hamilton wins the championship.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

I can't wait till I LOL at your lack of "LOL"s


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 27, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I can't wait to make continuous LOL posts in this thread when Hamilton wins the championship.



Tomorrow Hamilfag is gonna be #2 in championship


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Tomorrow Hamilfag is gonna be #2 in championship



Indeed, he could be. But then 3 races later he could be the champion.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 27, 2008)

or he could be 4th


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2008)

Massa lap was pure Fantastic.. im not fan of him but i have to admit that he drove FUCKING nice. hamilton and Kimi on other hand did VERY BAD...im disappointed


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Sep 27, 2008)

lol hamilton champion not in this milenium


----------



## Jessica (Sep 27, 2008)

Blah, I missed qualifying since I was out this morning. Looks like I missed some neat stuff.

My schedule is clear for tomorrow though. Can't wait.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Blah, I missed qualifying since I was out this morning. Looks like I missed some neat stuff.
> 
> My schedule is clear for tomorrow though. Can't wait.


Be here discussing it too 

Anyone know if BBC commentary is broadcast over the internet for free?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 27, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Blah, I missed qualifying since I was out this morning. Looks like I missed some neat stuff.
> 
> My schedule is clear for tomorrow though. Can't wait.



Lets watch together Jessi 
I'll bring the popcorn


----------



## Jessica (Sep 27, 2008)

CX said:


> Be here discussing it too
> 
> Anyone know if BBC commentary is broadcast over the internet for free?


I'll probably be on the couch watching it on TV. 



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Lets watch together Jessi
> I'll bring the popcorn


Sounds fun!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 27, 2008)

hamilton 2nd not that bad but it is bad since massa is 1st  come on hamilton 2moroz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 27, 2008)

That overuse of exclamation marks confuses and frightens me.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 27, 2008)

Jessica said:


> That overuse of exclamation marks confuses and frightens me.



 mission complete


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

Can't wait for this


----------



## Jessica (Sep 27, 2008)

I just lost two hours of my life which I want back.

But at least it's two hours closer to the race now..


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2008)

I missed qualifying


----------



## Jessica (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, so did I.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

I missed Q3 coz I had to come to school 

But I had a full nice commentary from chocomint to substitute it :>


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2008)

Choco watches formula 1?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 27, 2008)

Who is that?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

Yep Yep
She went to the circuit on practice day and caught a few videos as well.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2008)

Awesome 
I didn't know that she liked F1


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Who is that?


She posted here a couple days ago about the weather being not all that bad as it was made out to be :3

Seiko


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Awesome
> I didn't know that she liked F1


Not her favorite, but when it's the first time ever in Singapore and it's a night race, it's very exciting.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh, I don't think I've ever even heard of her.

She has so many friends, so I dunno how I missed her. :\


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Oh, I don't think I've ever even heard of her.
> 
> She has so many friends, so I dunno how I missed her. :\


She stopped posting after she reached 1337 postcount xD
And nowadays she hardly comes onto NF

(Elite = 1337?)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Race in one hour


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

NATIONAL ANTHEM.

All aboard were about to set sail.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello Guys, race be starting, you be ready?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

10 minutes left!

The start is always a thrilling and enjoyable moment for me. I'm baking the pizza right now to eat during the first laps


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

Im ready for the race of the year


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

5 MINUTE BOARD. 

PEPSI AND STEAK HERE I COME.

omnomnomnomnom


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

RED BULL PEPSI  
LINE UPS SHOWING 1 MINUTE TO GO!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

IM OFF TO THE LIVING ROOM! 

BRB LOVES


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally the Race starting :WOW
Good luck Kids <3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

GOOD luck everyone and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh lol Trulli
Holding back the people behind him 

Nice start for Vettel, I hope he can remain in the points at least


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

LOOK AT HIS EYES THEY'RE THE SIZE OF SAUCERS

Oh god ITV


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

I missed the first five laps, I thought it was on an hour later than usual. x_x


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

OMFG Raikkonen on fire 3 fastest laps in a row and he is getting closer!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Raikkonen might break the "most fastest laps in a season" record


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Well it's certainly nice to see Kimi going fast at the start rather than 10 laps from the end.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Like  the Driving Devil got inside of him!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Ow, Piquet.. Hard crash.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Well it's certainly nice to see Kimi going fast at the start rather than 10 laps from the end.



Lol yeah 

If he keeps that up for a while he can give Hamilton a run for his money


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG WHAT HAPPENED TO PIQUET
HIS CAR IS SQUASHED

SAFETY CAR


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

He spun and hit the wall pretty hard. He's okay, though.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Barrichello's car..... stopped??


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah he could run normally

Oh well, pit stop chaos now!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my god... Massa, Massa...

That was amateurish if it was his fault. I need a replay. :\


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

OMFG WHAT HAPPEN WITH MASSA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

OH GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Oh shit massa


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

It wasn't Massa's fault. Stupid pit crew..

He had the green light to go.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Thing is, it was hard to get that fuel thing off AFTERWARDS. Something was wrong with the locking system I guess


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

That safety car sure did screw everyone up.. Look at the order now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

SHIT now what? Hamilton is 8th and Kimi 16th and Massa 19th!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

This race was completely fucked over by piquet


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm tipping Alonso for the win.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Well considering who still needs to pit... it's a possibility


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well considering who still needs to pit... it's a possibility



And everyone getting penalized. Rosberg and Kubica.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

They're talking about penalizing massa... oh god, he's had enough bad luck already


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> They're talking about penalizing massa... oh god, he's had enough bad luck already



That should shut the "Ferrari gets special treatment" people up.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL...

*Renault Guy:* Fernando, we're not sure what's happening, just push like hell.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't predict the outcome of this race at all. We might have another crash for all we know


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Ooooh.. Fisichella only doing one stop this race. I hope he gets some points.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

And we started to have Exiting RACE by Kimi hunting Hamilton and now we have a booooring one once again!! GOOD WORK FIA WITH STUPID CLOSED PIT STOP SHITTY RULE


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

JARNO TRULLI LEADING A GRAND PRIX

Rare indeed.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> And we started to have Exiting RACE by Kimi hunting Hamilton and now we have a booooring one once again!! GOOD WORK FIA WITH STUPID CLOSED PIT STOP SHITTY RULE



lol what???

That made this race much more exciting! If you're only watching for Kimi, just turn the TV off.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

And ANOTHER pit stop for massa


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Trulli doing one stop too. Neat. I wonder how that will work for him?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Probably, under normal circumstances, pretty good ?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Alnoso pek

I told you beechezzzzz :WOW


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

CX said:


> Alnoso pek
> 
> I told you beechezzzzz :WOW



Alnoso?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

You told us? Where?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Truli wins probably....


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Truli wins probably....





Alonso has a _*MUCH*_ stronger chance.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Is the ITV stream working for anyone here? It doesn't load anymore all of a sudden


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Alonso has a _*MUCH*_ stronger chance.


He needs to increase his gap he needs more than 35 seconds overall
Zaru im watching from Tv now


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Is the ITV stream working for anyone here? It doesn't load anymore all of a sudden



Watching it on TV.


Raikkonen just got past Trulli. Good, almost to the points. Ferrari needs those this race!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish I had a TV in my room 

And the wireless signal is shit in the living room


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

ITV isn't working so I switched to TVU player :>


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

What's that? Link?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

you where right Jessica  Trulli sucks.. GOGO FERNANDO!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

AWESOME PIT STOP ALONSO FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!


GO ALONSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


:WOW


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

It's going to be a much needed win for Alonso.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What's that? Link?




Download required though


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Now the stream works again and I get commercials


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> It's going to be a much needed win for Alonso.


YATTTTAAAAAAAAA :WOW


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Only 16 laps left. The suspense is killing meeeeeee


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

The last few races have certainly been very good.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Loving this <3

:>


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm glad I started watching again


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

this race is boooring seriously... ok i love the changing of winners and stuff but we missed a good race and drama in championship...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

CX said:


> Loving this <3
> 
> :>



Oh, me too. I didn't like Alonso much until this year. I'm really happy to see him out front today.

I'm just hoping nothing unexpected happens now.



Tifa said:


> this race is boooring seriously... ok i love the changing of winners and stuff but we missed a good race and drama in championship...



You just wanted to see Kimi race at the front.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Choco brought up an interesting point 



chocomint said:


> That's good then.
> 
> Who knows, Piquet's crash might be a strategy by Renault to get Alonso up front.





Zaru said:


> "Piquet, go make a sudden crash into the wall"
> "k"


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

If they show an advertisement from now till end I'm gonna break something around here


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Raikkonen's looking really good! Too bad he has to stop again, but he's definitely going to get points today so that's good.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Talk of the Devil...

Ads.....




FUCKING BULLSHITTING BITCHES IN STINKY HOLES OF DIPSHITTING POGO STICK MOUNTED MOTHERFUCKING DILDOS UNDER LAYERS OF STINKY PIGMEATED CRAP


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Raikkonen's looking really good! Too bad he has to stop again, but he's definitely going to get points today so that's good.



It doesn't matter though. Massa needs the points here


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Massa. Sutil. o_o

Safety car!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

HOLY SHIT NEW SC


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It doesn't matter though. Massa needs the points here



But Ferrari needs the points too, for the constructors championship.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

THATS A GOOD CHANCE FOR KIMI!!! GOGOG KIMI


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Omg lol another safety car


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Nooo, now Hamilton has a shot at second


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> THATS A GOOD CHANCE FOR KIMI!!! GOGOG KIMI



As I said before........ x_x


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

CX said:


> Nooo, now Hamilton has a shot at second



Or worse


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

HAMILTON WILL CRASH!!! we have 17 MIN MAX RACE  KIMI IS THE FASTES and + SOFT tires!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Fast doesn't do shit with 8 laps left and so many cars in his way


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Alonso is great at race restarts!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> HAMILTON WILL CRASH!!! we have 17 MIN MAX RACE  KIMI IS THE FASTES and + SOFT tires!!



Stop wishing for people to crash. This is *racing*, remember?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Alonso is great at race restarts!!



Just as planned. Everything just as planned


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Alonso is going fastest of the entire race now!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

If nothing goes wrong anymore, he has the win in his pockets

Now all eyes are on hamilton and rosberg


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> If nothing goes wrong anymore, he has the win in his pockets
> 
> Now all eyes are on hamilton and rosberg



Rosberg's times have been faster than Hamilton's.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't know hamilton and rosberg were rivals in another racing series
Yay random info


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, Raikkonen! o_o


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Raikonnen


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

No points for Ferrari. That's not good.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

KIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

OMG


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

like i SAID...1. FUCKING PIQUET
                 2. FUCK FIA WITH STUPID PIT STOP RULES


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

This race

Fuck

I will never forget this


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> This race
> 
> Fuck
> 
> I will never forget this



Why? This has been a good race. 

Anyone hoping for a Raikkonen win watched for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

I mean because it was so crazy
And ferrari failed completely


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay. 

I can't wait to see how Alonso is going to react after he gets out of the car.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 28, 2008)

Alonso is back, bitches.

With a shit car and he wins, awesome


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Yatta

:>


<3333333333


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Alonso is back, bitches.
> 
> With a shit car and he wins, awesome



There's going to be some parties in Spain tonight!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

He's gonna dance and jump, you can be sure of that


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn, Kubica finished only 11th. And what the hell happened with Ferrari 
I wanted Massa to win :/ He has to win this season, I will cry if Hamilton gets it


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Flavio Briatore was missed fro podium :>


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

And how come Raikkonen couldnt win i dont understand.... He was the fastest he got unlucky twice ( 1 piquet crash 2 pit stop)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

della said:


> Damn, Kubica finished only 11th. And what the hell happened with Ferrari
> I wanted Massa to win :/ He has to win this season, I will cry if Hamilton gets it



We have to hope for miracles in the last races


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> And how come Raikkonen couldnt win i dont understand.... He was the fastest he got unlucky twice ( 1 piquet crash 2 pit stop)




He did well. Crashes can be a bummer though.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> There's going to be some parties in Spain tonight!!



Ironically, Alonso?s prepotence has made him hated by half of Spain 

But he continues being the racer that I?m supporting


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh neat, they're using a live band for the anthems?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

I always thought they used recordings?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

They did, but I guess Singapore doesn't!

I'm very happy for Rosberg. Great race.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> We have to hope for miracles in the last races



3 races left and the difference is 7 points now I think, so it's possible  Massa must be really disappointed at the moment 


But I'm happy for Alonso, he's really cool


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Seriously did you see how tired Kimi was?? he tried everything he could to get the best results but his unlucky aura got him once again.... FUCK YOU FIA just FUCK YOU


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

della said:


> 3 races left and the difference is 7 points now I think, so it's possible  Massa must be really disappointed at the moment


Disappointed is an understatement. He lost all motivation in the end, seen by his lap times.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Coulthard and Webber


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Seriously did you see how tired Kimi was?? he tried everything he could to get the best results but his unlucky aura got him once again.... FUCK YOU FIA just FUCK YOU



Rules are rules, Tifa..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

dammit i never was soo pissed of because of a race before... 1 Stupid rule changed the everything in the race.
yeah rules are rules Jessica but what if the drivers dont have fuel for another lap behind SC?? and they must refuel???


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Seriously did you see how tired Kimi was?? he tried everything he could to get the best results but his unlucky aura got him once again.... FUCK YOU FIA just FUCK YOU


It's not the FIA's fault for him crashing, though


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2008)

BAH!! kimi was all the rape trial until that idoit prick jr decided to spazz out 

well atleast lewser didnt win!! how amny cars did he overtake today?! 

lol at alonso, up 14 places!!!

man was hoping kimi would pass glock and we would ahve spa pt.2 ><


----------



## El Torero (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Seriously did you see how tired Kimi was?? he tried everything he could to get the best results but his unlucky aura got him once again.... FUCK YOU FIA just FUCK YOU



I share your thought after happened last year: the FIA fucking Alonso and helping Hamilton to win, these cheater bastards 

I was so happy when Raikkonen won!!! Hamilton should have won thanks to FIA cheats, but the n00b pressed the wrong button in the final race; I never lol'd so hard like that time


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's not the FIA's fault for him crashing, though


it started from there... he got the pressure he was WAy back because of the pit stop  if he was behind hamilton HELL if he was in 1 more lap more than Hamilton before pit stop he would be IN FRONT! so whos fault because you cant pit when SC jumps?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Interview is going good :>

Wanna listen to Hamilton praising himself


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't see why getting upset over Kimi is any good anyway. He's not even driving to win the title anymore this year.

He is Massa's Irvine/Barrichello until the end of the year.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Nico Rosberg is cool. After the penalty getting second is really good for him :>


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

I like his accent, lol.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Its not about that.. its because another Race got ruined because of a STUPID rule and because they are stubborn to change it! The race was boring after... ( yes im happy for Fernando) But hell i wanted to see Fight Kimi vs Hamilton vs Masa on the track..


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, I really hope Nico Rosberg gets a better car after next year. He _really_ deserves it.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Hamilton commenting about Ferraris hurts. 




Bad T_T


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2008)

lol yh, iw asnt to fussed when he crashed! in belgium i was on the brink of tears! but here ..........it was 'meh............'

but massa!! i think ferrari are returning the favour from last year, when mclaren gave them the title!!! 

massa shudda carried on with the hose!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow you lovely spammers lady and gentlemen have posted alot 

EPIC RACE.

It was good to hear those itv hamilsuckers admit Alonso is the better driver, to me its like this.

Pure flat out speed : Raikonnen
Complete racing driver : Alonso 
Fastest over one lap : Trulli 

The rest.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

CX said:


> Hamilton commenting about Ferraris hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Why did he say he was faster than Massa.. ?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Massa must be pissed with the fuel injector getting stuck. He's probably gonna break something tonight 
i don't blame him, I already broke my alarm clock when Kimi crashed


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> ... Why did he say he was faster than Massa.. ?


Ne he just commented that he ran safe because he already knew 





> "Ferrari had both already gone out of contention "





Hurts


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

IT didnt stuck... the one that gave the green light is a fucking retard


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Put away all valuables while watching formula 1. For your own sake.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

CX said:


> i don't blame him, I already broke my alarm clock when Kimi crashed



Why? Towards the end of the race, Kimi's only real purpose was to get points for Ferrari. He's pretty much out of the championship and getting to Hamilton wasn't going to happen. 

I just kinda shrugged his crash off... And he's my favourite driver, remember.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

I've stopped raging at Kimi's failures and accidents this year, the championship is a write off for me this year it either goes to the undeserving one (Massa) or the biggest joke in F1 (Hamilton) who cares lol.

Im hoping for a Toyota/Renault/Honda comeback next year, not that Toyota ever were there mind lol.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2008)

all the drivers look WASTED!!!

that musta been tough on them!!! makes malaysia look like a breeze!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> IT didnt stuck... the one that gave the green light is a fucking retard


Most likely was the refuellers fault.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> IT didnt stuck... the one that gave the green light is a fucking retard


No it wasn't the pumper's problem. Ferrari said that the light WAS automatic so the fuelling guy was alright.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I've stopped raging at Kimi's failures and accidents this year, the championship is a write off for me this year it either goes to the undeserving one (Massa) or the biggest joke in F1 (Hamilton) who cares lol.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> all the drivers look WASTED!!!
> 
> that musta been tough on them!!! makes malaysia look like a breeze!


Trulli looked like he went swimming


----------



## El Torero (Sep 28, 2008)

You know, when Fernando goes to Ferrari (can be in 2010 or 2011), it´s over, he´ll be winning all the races


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 28, 2008)

Fuck ferrari 
This is fucked


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> You know, when Fernando goes to Ferrari (can be in 2010 or 2011), it?s over, he?ll be winning all the races



Ferrari has Massa and Raikkonen until the end of 2010 though, so probably 2011.

We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

IF its automatic they how the hell it turned green when the it was still refueling??? i didnt EVEN SAW them getting the fuel OUT when Massa started.. I just saw someone refueling and A green Light before they finished


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

CX said:


> No it wasn't the pumper's problem. Ferrari said that the light WAS automatic so the fuelling guy was alright.


Its a semi-automatic system, at the end of the day there is still someone with his finger on the button.



Jessica said:


> My thoughts exactly.


Next year we will rejoice


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> You know, when Fernando goes to Ferrari (can be in 2010 or 2011), it?s over, he?ll be winning all the races



Assuming Ferrari doesn't fuck up like they tend to do


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2008)

ferrari are just a bunch of retards, remember them trying to be all cleaver last year in japs? then they ahd to bring them back in to change tyres!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> IF its automatic they how the hell it turned green when the it was still refueling??? i didnt EVEN SAW them getting the fuel OUT when Massa started.. I just saw someone refueling and A green Light before they finished


Apparently the fuel thing was stuck. And automatic stuff can have problems too because of faulty curcuits you know, I mean it's hot and humid out there. Circuits can go bad.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> IT didnt stuck... the one that gave the green light is a fucking retard



Its a program


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> You know, when Fernando goes to Ferrari (can be in 2010 or 2011), it?s over, he?ll be winning all the races


We'll I think with Alonso's talent at setup, development and driving, you'd need to have a pretty special package to beat him.



Tifa said:


> IF its automatic they how the hell it turned green when the it was still refueling??? i didnt EVEN SAW them getting the fuel OUT when Massa started.. I just saw someone refueling and A green Light before they finished


Its semi-automatic, some idiot pushed a button somewhere.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Its a semi-automatic system, at the end of the day there is still someone with his finger on the button.
> 
> 
> Next year we will rejoice


That's what the commentators thought but Ferrari said no it wasn't


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Its a program


Its a semi-automatic system, there is still a human component that has to indicate when their done


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

CX said:


> That's what the commentators thought but Ferrari said no it wasn't


Their press officer wasn't exactly coherent was he?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2008)

why would the fuel guy give the green light whne the hose was still on?! ferrari are just idoits!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Their press officer wasn't exactly coherent was he?


No I'm talking about later when they commented on what they had done with the mechanic. Their immediate reaction was obviously flustered because they didn't know what happened.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

its Semi-automatic like tachi said... and like i said.. the fuel DIDN'T even gave a sign that it moved before ti turned green.. so no it didnt stuck because they didn't finish Refueling.. if they would finish masssa wouldn't go at pits soo soon like he did


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> why would the fuel guy give the green light whne the hose was still on?! ferrari are just idoits!!


Idiots who've won the most in the history of 1?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

He could have slipped or panicked cause the fuel rig was stuck, who knows, but its for sure not an automated process.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> its Semi-automatic like tachi said... and like i said.. the fuel DIDN'T even gave a sign that it moved before ti turned green.. so no it didnt stuck because they didn't finish Refueling.. if they would finish masssa wouldn't go at pits soo soon like he did


I think we should wait for their press release :>


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> He could have slipped or panicked cause the fuel rig was stuck, who knows, but its for sure not an automated process.


Most teams have automatic ones according to the commentators. Light goes green when pump comes out or something.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2008)

jacked from the singaporean FC



lol


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh how Ferrari miss the tactical nuances of Ross Brawn and the leadership of Todt. 

Honda have scored themselves an excellent team principle, now if only they can get Newey or the guy that designs the Renaults, they would stomp the rest of the field.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

CX said:


> Most teams have automatic ones according to the commentators. Light goes green when pump comes out or something.


Semi automated, still a person at the end of the day that says "haul ass". 


Cesc Fabregas said:


> jacked from the singaporean FC
> 
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

Time to watch Man City raep Wigan ttyl.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2008)

the system is a 3 way ting, when each role is done they press a button, when all 3 have been pressed it turns green, so i guess front and rear wheel team each have a button and so does the refuelling guy. 

japan next...........................i miss suzuka


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

lol at you calling us spammer you triple poster 

And I'm checking the F1 website for resolving this issue right now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

BRING back Suzuka YES! we need track that you can overtake


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't get to see Fuji last year, so I'm actually looking forward to it this year.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Even we didnt jessy because of bloody RAIN!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> BRING back Suzuka YES! we need track that you can overtake



Old Hockenheim, baby.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2008)

Fuji was on crack last year, the rain was scary!!! all the cars had to have full wets on, yet ferrari tried to be sly and put on the inters. they got found out and had to bring both cars in on the first lap!! dropping them back to the back.

yep kimi still finished 3


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Suzuka was awesome when...

Fuck my memory...
what is the name of that former Honda driver that is Japanese that I like a lot?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

CX said:


> Suzuka was awesome when...
> 
> Fuck my memory...
> what is the name of that former Honda driver that is Japanese that I like a lot?



Takuma Sato??


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Old Hockenheim, baby.


A1 ring baby


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, Sato...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> A1 ring baby



Did it really have that many overtakes? 

Hockenheim just seemed perfect since there were many long straight parts broken by slow chicanes. Perfect for lurking up behind someone and getting past him.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Canada is awesome as well. Not just overtaking, it is really fast and the length is just right for pitlane strategies to work out excitingly.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 28, 2008)

nice race now 7 pionts in the lead 


*Spoiler*: __ 




 made my day


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

It didn't make my day. You do know a mechanic was hurt from that, don't you?


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 28, 2008)

I didnt expect it to,he'll get over it though  they were all back up quite quickly for kimi so if it was serious i dont think he would have goten back up that quick


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> I didnt expect it to,he'll get over it though  they were all back up quite quickly for kimi so if it was serious i dont think he would have goten back up that quick


thats not funny you know.. Before sport comes peoples lives


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> thats not funny you know.. Before sport comes peoples lives



i agree but i dont think he will die after that come on now , and i wasent being funny all i said was he doesnt look that injured to me


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> I didnt expect it to,he'll get over it though  they were all back up quite quickly for kimi so if it was serious i dont think he would have goten back up that quick


O_O"


I'm just glad the fuel didn't get ignited in all the heat and friction around.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 28, 2008)

I wonder if Hamilton or Massa would be able to win in a shit car like Fernando did 

The times where Alonso pwning everybody including Raikonen and Shumalcher, with a Renault, will come back in 2009. He´ll show again that he´s the best racer of the world !


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 28, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I wonder if Hamilton or Massa would be able to win in a shit car like Fernando did
> 
> The times where Alonso pwning everybody including Raikonen and Shumalcher, with a Renault, will come back in 2009. He?ll show again that he?s the best racer of the world !



alonso is a good driver i think we all know but also a crybaby aswell


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Oh how Ferrari miss the tactical nuances of Ross Brawn and the leadership of Todt.
> 
> Honda have scored themselves an excellent team principle, now if only they can get Newey or the guy that designs the Renaults, they would stomp the rest of the field.



Tactival nuances ???
I dont see Ross Brawn having anything to do with what happened today?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Calling Alonso CRYbaby?? LOl may i remind you how Hard hamilton cried at Chinese grand Prix???


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Remind me with a youtube video


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Since when is Renault a shit car by the way ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Remind me with a youtube video


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 28, 2008)

CX said:


> Since when is Renault a shit car by the way ?



Wait what ? Didnt you watch F1 this season ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh god Tifa
I love french commentators


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Wait what ? Didnt you watch F1 this season ?


Actually, Singapore today was my first one in last 2 years...but considering they were so good till like 2005-06, I was wondering where they went that bad...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh god Tifa
> I love french commentators


They reacted like the Chinese commentators react to a goal in Football


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2008)

LUEE 'EMILTEUN


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Calling Alonso CRYbaby?? LOl may i remind you how Hard hamilton cried at Chinese grand Prix???



in thoese videos i didnt see hamilton cry  he just got a little mad and got out of his car


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

there was a video of Radio when Rons tries to speak with hamilton after he retires and hamiltona actually cries... if i find it i will post is asap XD


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> there was a video of Radio when Rons tries to speak with hamilton after he retires and hamiltona actually cries... if i find it i will post is asap XD



okkkkkkkkk


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

so you actually say that rookie (23 years old wont cry over this) and you call a 2 times world champion Cry baby?? seriously


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> so you actually say that rookie (23 years old wont cry over this) and you call a 2 times world champion Cry baby?? seriously



i called alonso a cry baby not that he cryed or anything maybe the words should have been ''sore loser'' just because of some competition he goes and complains and stuff cause he wants to be no.1 in the team and wants the team to treat the other driver like shit he may be a 2 time world champion but he doesnt have respect for other drivers,the simple fact is he cant handle some extra competition between team-mates.(spelling i know)

and even if hamilton did cry just shows his passion i remember schumi crying so...


----------



## Dan (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol.... just lol.

That was like something out of a comic book. You can't even blame Massa. But he got fucked pretty hard.

Lead is now 8 points.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

lol w8. you say the world champions shouldnt be number 1 or complain when team  Support a rookie?? Respect you say??? look what hamilton said about others.. that he is better than them and they dont have BALLS.. a lot fo respect it sounds


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 28, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol w8. you say the world champions shouldnt be number 1 or complain when team  Support a rookie?? Respect you say??? look what hamilton said about others.. that he is better than them and they dont have BALLS.. a lot fo respect it sounds



i think world champions should do everthing in thier power to win not complain 24/7,the cars were the same he couldnt handle it simple.

hamilton is trying to make the sport more intresting before he came each season was coming more boring after the other, he takes risks that dont always pay off and makes it more exciting.

if i was a world champion i would help the rookies with the best advice i know not try to bring them down


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

Alonso didnt try to bring Hamilton dow but Mclaren like they did to him....
Plus hamilton Made F1 not boring???no and no.... F1 became less bored after the 2002-2004 parody... so after Renault started to win and Ferrari lost the championship there was went he boredom ended.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 28, 2008)

Massa remains the only viable threat to Hamilton for the driver's title.
If Kimi needs the crown, the guys above him to retire out of race and he has to win 3 in a row.

Despite McLaren leading by a point in constructor's race, Ferrari will take it before the season is over,I think.

I hope Kimi does better next year.
Unfortunate 2nd half of the season screwed up his season.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 28, 2008)

> Alonso didnt try to bring Hamilton dow but Mclaren like they did to him....
> Plus hamilton Made F1 not boring???no and no.... F1 became less bored after the 2002-2004 parody... so after Renault started to win and Ferrari lost the championship there was went he boredom ended



dont you remeber the qualifying for the 2007 Hungarian Grand Prix, when alonso screwed up hamilton's last flying lap alonso remained stationary in the McLaren pit for a few seconds delaying hamilton from doing the lap and got a penalty aswell because of this. 1 thing is for sure since hamilton has come its come much more exciting for a long time.



> Massa remains the only viable threat to Hamilton for the driver's title.
> If Kimi needs the crown, the guys above him to retire out of race and he has to win 3 in a row.
> 
> Despite McLaren leading by a point in constructor's race, Ferrari will take it before the season is over,I think.
> ...



i think ferrari will take the constructor thing aswell, hekki is really not doing good


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2008)

the alonso block at hungery was partially hamiltons fault, they were supposed to have come in the other way round, but hamilton didnt let alonso past previously in the session, well it was summin like that, hamiltonw asnt totally innocent in that event!


----------



## Dan (Sep 28, 2008)

It's clear to see that the both had issues with each other last year. And that somewhat played in Ferrari's hands.

I have a feeling that if Alonso would have been happy backing up Hamilton he'd of won the championship last year.... but thats all in the past.

Hamilton has a great chance this year but he needs to drive well.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 28, 2008)

Not the first time Ferrari had pit stop problems that cost them races. Kimi made a driver error late in the race that cost Ferrari Constructor points, never mind the driver points since Kimi is so far behind.

Renault took advantage and had the best strategy. Only mistake they made in this race weekend was to change the practice setup for qualifying and lost speed and starting grid positions.

Ferrari still has 3 races left and can win at least the Constructor Title, which Enzo used to value more than one of his drivers winning the driver's title since the focus is on the make/car. Fans and the press focus more on the drivers, which is understandable.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 28, 2008)

*Q. What happened?*

*Kimi Raikkonen:* I touched the inside kerb I just bounced off and hit the wall.

*Q. Was it a question of losing concentration?*

*KR:* No. I wanted to stay close in places to the Toyota because there were only two places that I could get very close and have any chance if he made a small mistake. That was one - before the back straight I needed to get very close and unfortunately I touched the kerb slightly too much and just when you hit that quite hard you can't turn too much and I couldn't turn any more so I just went a bit wide and hit the wall. Not the tyre wall, but the plastic blocks and I took the wheel off.

*Q. Is this the end for your championship hopes?*

*KR:* It was a pretty small chance anyhow. I'm not sad for my fifth place but I'm sorry for the team to lose those points. But for sure we'll try to do better next race.

*Q. How did the rest of the race go?*

*KR:* At the beginning of the race there were a couple of difficult laps but then the car was very good. Then we got the safety car and we had to stop behind Felipe and lost a lot of time. We tried to come back and we were able to get to fifth place and I wanted to go further but we got nothing in the end. I'm not sad for my fifth place, losing that for this error, but for sure for the team it would have been nice to get those points for them.

*Q. What happened in Felipe's pitstop?*

*KR:* I don't know. I didn't even look. I just tried to get close to him and then he left and the fuel rig was still connected. I don't really know what happened, probably the people who were watching on TV got better views.

*Q. Your last victory was in Spain. What are your feelings on going for so long without a win?*

*KR:* It doesn't change anything. I was in a position to try to win, but when the safety car came out the chance was pretty much gone. We've been close a few times but quite often we've been a bit unlucky so we try next race again. I haven't given up. We want to have some good races. We have not had the season we wanted but we have a good spirit. Of course this is not a nice day but I've seen enough in Formula One and we still have a good car and we should still be able to win some races this year.

*Q. Is it a problem to race at a track on which safety cars are so likely?*

*KR:* The safety car rule is very difficult for the people that is in the first 10 because more or less the safety car seems to come always in an area where we need to pit in. Then you really get the penalty or you are lucky because you stopped before the safety car. You lose a lot of places when you have to stop behind the safety car. It's a difficult rule - sometimes it's against you, sometimes it helps you but it's nothing to do with the circuits. It's the rule with the safety car.

*Q. Is the car now more to your liking?*

*KR:* The car is usually pretty good in the race, but we still have some work to do to get exactly what we want for one lap. It's definitely been better since we changed back to the parts that we performed well with when we used them in a couple of races this year but on one lap it's still not what we want. We were in a good position today but when the safety car came out it was all gone.

*Q. When the safety car came out and you were pitting behind Massa, did you consider staying out for another lap?*

*KR:* I think it wouldn't have made much difference to me. It's best to come in with everyone else and double fuel. You always lose out when you are the second car.

*Q. Was the crash caused by a problem of the track?*

*KR: *There is that one chicane where we talk about the kerbs that are very high and if you touch the kerb too much it bounces the whole car in the air. There's nothing you can do and the wall is pretty close. I tried to turn and slow down but it just took the wheel off. Not too hard, but it was just enough to take the wheel off.

*Q. Lewis Hamilton has seven more points than Felipe. How important will your role be in the next three races.*

*KR:* I know what the team wants - they want to win the world championship. We will see what happens. I'm trying to win races too and we will see what happens. I'm out of the championship anyhow.

*Q. Jessica really likes you. What do you think of that?*

*KR:* I like her a lot too. I am thinking about divorcing my whore of a wife so that I can be with her.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2008)

Should have knocked his block off.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL FERRARI. (because it wasn't Massa's fault AT ALL)

that is all.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2008)

lol Jessy the last question was tricky


----------



## Garfield (Sep 28, 2008)

The only true part of the interview seemed the last question


----------



## El Torero (Sep 29, 2008)

*INTERVIEW WITH FERNANDO ALONSO*

Q: Fernando, bad luck with mechanical trouble on Saturday but you made up for it today with a fantastic drive.
Fernando Alonso: Yeah, fantastic. A first podium of the season and first victory as well and I am extremely happy. I cannot believe it right now, I think I need a couple of days to realise we won a race this year. It seems impossible all through the season to be close to the top guys and here suddenly we have been competitive from Friday. As you said yesterday we were unlucky in qualifying and today very lucky in the race. Obviously we started at the back and the first safety car helped me a lot and I was able to win the race.

Q: The first safety car was caused by your team-mate Nelson Piquet. You came in on lap 12, three laps before the safety car, which really gave you a strong position when everybody else had to pit.
FA: Yeah, as I said unlucky yesterday but very, very lucky today. We chose to do a very aggressive first stint as we knew starting 15 you cannot overtake anyone here. We thought about a one stop strategy but we had some concerns with the brakes, so we said one stop is not possible, so we tried something very different. We tried a very short first stint and tried to make up as many places as possible at the start and on the first lap and then see from there. The start was good but obviously not good enough and then as I said very lucky but the pace was there as afterwards all through the race we were able to pull some distance, some gap, to the guys behind us and this was thanks to the car which was super today.

Q: And the pace was there at the second restart on the Bridgestone primes when you pulled out two or three seconds a lap.
FA: I think I had a little bit of an advantage compared to Nico because of the tyres. I think the prime were a little bit better, so I was with the better tyre in the last stint of the race. I was running with low revs when I was alone and then at the restart I put maximum engine and thanks to the tyres as well I was able to pull away from Nico.

Q: Fernando, your thoughts on this amazing night in Singapore and how you enjoyed racing at night. Lots of new things at this circuit and you winning again.
FA: Yeah, it was a great weekend for all of us. A great weekend for everyone in Formula One, the first night race. We all had a new challenge in front of us and we will be part of history, the first night race in Formula One. There will be many more to come as I think the experience was great. We had no problems and I think the people will enjoy more this type of races. It will not all be night races but some of them can be at night as the spirit was good. For us, ING Renault, we have had a tough, tough 2008 championship but now we are fighting for fourth place in the Constructors’. This victory is well deserved as the guys worked extremely hard all through the season. We start far behind, maybe one second behind BMW, now we are the same pace as them or even better and this is thanks to a great job. We will keep on pushing. Three more races to go and next year more.

PRESS CONFERENCE

Q: Fernando, what do you think this means to yourself and the team after such a tough season?
FA: Well, it means a lot obviously. We always prepare the races for victories but on Friday already we realise that we cannot fight for victory. This time was maybe a bit different. We were competitive straight away. We had no simulator, nothing to prepare the race and already from P1 we were quick. It means that the car here for whatever reason was competitive. We were hoping to take the benefit of this good car here but after qualifying maybe our hopes were gone already as we started 15 and 16 and you know that it is nearly over. Again, today shows that Formula One is unpredictable on a Sunday.

Q: As you said after the drivers’ parade, anything can happen.
FA: Anything can happen. I was hoping more for rain and maybe you can win if you make the right tyre choice and get an advantage and you can make a lot of places. In normal dry conditions with a normal race you finish more or less two or three places in front or behind you from where you started. There is not much more room to improve.

Q: The strategy was correct as when the safety car came you were right in there.
FA: I don’t know. Without the safety car maybe I was finishing in the same position, 15 or 14. But we knew that one stop was a little bit better for us. Our simulations said one stop could maybe work a little bit better. But we had no brakes to do one stop as the brakes were running too hot all weekend as there are not long enough straights to cool the brakes. It is corner after corner and we did not have the brakes for a one-stop strategy.

Q: Did you have any problems with the car during the race?
FA: The drinks bottle didn’t work. On lap two I tried and I said 58 laps with no water. If I tried on lap 20 it was better but on lap two it was a little bit hard.

Q: You and Nico were the only two to start the race on the super soft tyres.
FA: For me the super soft tyre was not working all weekend. Any time we put on the hard tyre the car had much more grip and the lap time was nearly seven tenths a second quicker with the hard tyre. We wanted to do a very short first stint with a good start and good first lap we said we will put on the super soft and then we will have the good tyre all through the long stints. As I said it worked for me and it worked for Nico but obviously we were lucky.

Q: (Mark Fogarty – Auto Action) Fernando, was this weekend the turning point for Renault in its progress towards the front again on a consistent basis and does this result and the weekend change your thinking about next year?
FA: I don’t know but we will find out very quickly in Fuji because we cannot forget that this is a very special track, a street circuit like Monaco, corner after corner, second gear, third gear, so very slow, slippery asphalt and I think on a normal circuit we can realise the potential of the car a little bit better than on a street circuit, where it’s more about the set-up than how lucky and risky the laps are. We keep improving the car, as I said before. We started the season quite far away from pole position and from the top teams and now we are much closer, so we are definitely one of the teams who have most improved their car but maybe it was not difficult because at the beginning of the season we were not at the right level.

Q: (Marco Evangelisti – Corriere dello Sport) Fernando, what were you thinking during the last lap when you seemed to pass two good meters away from the kerbs?
FA: I had my fingers crossed all the last lap because you never know what can happen. Yesterday we had a very strange problem in our fuel system which never happened (before) and we didn’t know if it was because of the bumpy track, because maybe I hit a kerb. We are still not sure about what happened yesterday, so the last lap was obviously quite a worry for me, but it was all OK.

Q: (Juha Päätalo – Financial Times Deutschland) Fernando, you had a short conversation with Lewis on the podium. Can you explain what you talked about?
FA: It’s a secret. No, we were talking about how physical the race was, nothing more.

Q: (Adam Hay-Nicholls – Metro) Fernando, you said earlier that you and Renault have been pushing all year and will continue to push next year. Can we take from that that you are going to stay at Renault next year?
FA: No, I didn’t say that. No, I just want to say thanks to the team because, as I said, they keep working with this car. We had a new front wing here, at this race, and if you think how the championship is, and that they are already working on next year’s car. They didn’t forget the performance of this year. They brought a new front wing with four races to go. This victory is also thanks to the massive effort they are making with this year’s car and next year’s car but it’s not changing the decision for next year. As I’ve always said, Renault will be my first priority because I feel I’m at home in this team.


Q: (Fréderic Ferret – L’Equipe) Fernando, when you pit early, did you think it was already over or were you still hoping for something to happen during the race?
FA: No, when I pit, obviously I was last behind the Force India cars, I was still looking in the sky for some drops of rain or something because I was last. Obviously I had pitted already, so I would overtake some people when they did their pit stop but our main target in the race was P12 or P11 and maybe a little bit better with some rain. The race changed completely after the safety cars and you then never know because it was the same thing when I was leading. I was leading comfortably because we had already one safety car at that point, maybe I would be P5 or P6 because there were people who had stopped already, fuelled to the end, like the Ferraris, so it was a worry, all through the race.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

CX said:


> The only true part of the interview seemed the last question



I made up most of it, but the last few questions are totally true.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

You guys have a lot of time


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You guys have a lot of time



Says the guy with probably 50,000 posts.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## maximilyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hamilton      . 7 points clear of massa. hopefully he can take the title this year.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm going to root for the underdog at each race. But with only three races left, the underdogs are getting fewer and fewer.. I can't support Barrichello for the title anymore like I did in Valencia. 

GO KUBICA.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

A challenger appears.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

I love cheering for underdogs to get points

And with the top teams sucking so much lately, that's happening a lot


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

I love that this season has given us 7 different race winners.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 29, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I love that this season has given us 7 different race winners.



and hopefully a new world champion in lewis hamilton


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> and hopefully a new world champion in lewis hamilton



I hope they catch him ridin' dirty. 

I see him rollin'
I'm h8in.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 29, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I hope they catch him ridin' dirty.
> 
> I see him rollin'
> I'm h8in.



chamillionaire in the house


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

If that Ham Sandwich wins the title, I'm going to be a very sad jar of pickles.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

One way or another, we're gonna have a NEW champion this year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

We'll honestly I'd rather have Ham sammich then Mass-ive head.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

Or maybe Kubica surprises us all


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

Kubica or Raikonnen are my preffered options.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

Well Raikonnen... really hardly has any chance left, unless Massa and Hamilton completely fail all remaining races and kimi wins all three


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

Unlikely but possible


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

Kimi is three points away from not being able to win the title.

*Kimi *and *title* shouldn't even be mentioned in the same sentence anymore, you know.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

He gave up himself already, though he still wants to win races


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

Zaru said:


> He gave up himself already, though he still wants to win races



He only said that to keep Tifa watching.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

Kimi doesn't want to disappoint his best buddy Tifa, eh


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

He's putting on a brave face for his love Jessy


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

No, I know that he can't win it. I gave up on that dream a few races ago!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 29, 2008)

I already said it a couple of times, Kimi isnt gonna be world champion.
Massa is !!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

Massa


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 29, 2008)

> If that Ham Sandwich wins the title, I'm going to be a very sad jar of pickles.



i should expect a sad jar of pickles then 



> We'll honestly I'd rather have Ham sammich then Mass-ive head






> already said it a couple of times, Kimi isnt gonna be world champion.
> Massa is !!



and i said hamilton is


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I already said it a couple of times, Kimi isnt gonna be world champion.
> Massa is !!



I agree with this guy.


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure who will win. But if Hamilton doesn't win it i'm sure it'll be the cars fault. Like it'll cut out.

Can't see him making a school-boy error like hitting a wall.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

Venom said:


> I'm not entirely sure who will win. But if Hamilton does win it i'm sure it'll be the cars fault. Like it'll cut out.
> 
> Can't see him making a school-boy error like hitting a wall.



If Hamilton.. wins.... it will.. be the car's... fault?


----------



## El Torero (Sep 29, 2008)

Alonso > Raikkonen, Hamilton and Massa 

Alonso = 2 times winner (and in Renault lol)
Raikoknen = 1 time winner
Hamilton = 0
Massa = 0

It?s been predicted by Nostradamus than in 2009 Alonso is winning his 3rd season


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2008)

History means nothing when a new season starts.

--

I meant doesn't 

--

\/ -  I mis-read what she said... stop trying to start stuff


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

oooh snap you called her girl 

*popcorn* 

*cheers bloodbath*


----------



## El Torero (Sep 29, 2008)

Formula One should be better if all the cars would be equal and in the same conditions.

Alonso isn´t winning this season for only one reason: Renault car is very shit, and other scuderias care are very good.

I wonder who would be winning if all the cars would be equal and in the same conditions. Well, is obvious that Alonso would be winning


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)

Kimi should be world champion sometime man, I really like the guy when he was in McLaren  Always gave Schumi and Coulthard (teammate then) a run for their money.


----------



## Dan (Sep 29, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Formula One should be better if all the cars would be equal and in the same conditions.
> 
> Alonso isn?t winning this season for only one reason: Renault car is very shit, and other scuderias care are very good.
> 
> I wonder who would be winning if all the cars would be equal and in the same conditions. Well, is obvious that Alonso would be winning


He was in a Mclaren last year lol.

He won a championship in a Renault lol.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 29, 2008)

2006 was the best year ever in Formula One: Alonso (Renault) kicking Kimi (McLaren) and Shumalcher (Ferrari) asses  (I say 2006 'cause in 2005 the stuff was only between Fernando and Kimi, with Shumalcher surprisingly failing).


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

Im not starting anything ... honest


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I wonder who would be winning if all the cars would be equal and in the same conditions. Well, is obvious that Alonso would be winning



My bets are on ..... Bourdais


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

I am betting on..... Gaston Mazzacane.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

I am betting on Heinz Harald Frentzen. 

And he's not even driving!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm betting about Jessica dreaming about a racer in red again.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

All things arent equal and never will be, Takuma's car will always be setup for optimal ramming speed, thus he wins. always


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)

The Japanese Ramming Rampage.

Sato!!!! Do it!!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

They should just attach machine guns to Sato's car


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no idea what that is and even less of an idea how it can win formula 1 races, but I'd like to see it blow some rounds in Hamilton's car


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no idea what is going on in here anymore.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)

It's got rocket thrusters Zaru, it can defeat any F1 car by far  Haven't you seen this video 

[YOUTUBE]m98SmhO5ANM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2008)

Zaru said:


> They should just attach machine guns to Sato's car


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2008)

CX said:


> It's got rocket thrusters Zaru, it can defeat any F1 car by far  Haven't you seen this video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]m98SmhO5ANM[/YOUTUBE]



That's awesome. I wonder how a turbo engine on a dry track with slicks would fare.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)

While we are on that topic,

My Mercury`s in retrograde
My Mercury`s in retrograde
Merc-Merc-Mercury`s in retrograde
My Mercury`s in retrograde​

Bugatti Veyron :> <3333333333333333


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)

And the Fighter jet going like that....

*v*


<3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)

*v*

[YOUTUBE]3LvoOOh9FE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2008)

That poor sports car!


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 29, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I wonder who would be winning if all the cars would be equal and in the same conditions. Well, is obvious that Alonso would be winning



It all depends if the cars are paddle shifters or the drivers have to row their own gears. Know a few past F1 champions that used to miss shifts more than a few times during a race before the paddle shifting era and either get passed or ruin their engines, clutch, and/or transmission (more common during the turbo era) or worse...crash.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)

Jessica said:


> That poor sports car!


Yeah I know, I was driving the F1 car after all, no one stands a chance against me


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

CX said:


> Yeah I know, I was driving the F1 car after all, no one stands a chance against me



Which fantasy are you living, now????


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Which fantasy are you living, now????


The one which watching fast cars' videos showed me


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, okay then!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 30, 2008)

> Ferrari president Luca di Montezemolo has poured scorn on the Singapore Grand Prix, saying the "circus" track and the use of the safety car was humiliating for Formula One.



 i thought it was a good track




> Formula One's first night race drew rave reviews from participants and onlookers, including the sport's delighted supremo Bernie Ecclestone, but was one to forget for the Italian team.
> 
> Brazilian title contender Felipe Massa had his race ruined by a bungled pit stop while faltering world champion Kimi Raikkonen crashed near the end.
> 
> ...




do you all agree with your presidente ????? i think he is just making excuses cause it didnt go well.....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, safety cars should be an exception, not a multiple occurence in a race... and don't you think the same might happen next year? Crashes and such, I mean.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 30, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well, safety cars should be an exception, not a multiple occurence in a race... and don't you think the same might happen next year? Crashes and such, I mean.



The more 'street courses' the F1 adds to the schedule, the more you will see safety cars. Nobody is going to demolish buildings so F1 cars can have a wide runoff area/gravel trap if a driver makes a mistake or if the car breaks. Attendance is generally higher and if the street course is located by more easily accessible amenities and entertainment, the happier the Corp sponsors and guests are. Champ Cars, before the IRL merger, discovered this years ago and their street races were generally sold out plus generated good publicity for their series, esp with the 'open house' in the pits and team trailers so fans can see their fav drivers and talk with them as well as seeing a mockup/spare car closeup. F1 just started to follow the same formula to make their series more fan friendly and allowed the smaller teams to set up shop and sell their wares. F1 teams spends enough money on drivers and the technology, might as well let the public see some of it closeup.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

You don't see massive safety car phases in monaco, though.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

You know, I totally forgot about this: runescape cheats


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

Snow race 

Okay not if it's during summer


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Snow race! Imagine Tifa's reaction!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

Lol I doubt that would work. Tyres in formula 1 are heavily heated up, they'd need completely different tires for cold conditions.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Of course.. 

I am just saying.. She'd have a heart attack.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

Tifa is a he O_o


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Really? But.... Tifa seems so.... and the name... and.... o_o


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Snow raaaace


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Really? But.... Tifa seems so.... and the name... and.... o_o



Just for the record, he's in a relationship with a woman.. and has a kid


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

So I really am alone in here...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup. You're the only female around here. Does that make you feel uncomfortable?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

No, it just means less competition for Kimi's heart!

I always thought that Tifa was my competition!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

He still is


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Whaaaat?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

Zaru   	835
Jessica 	833

It's still on! You had surpassed me several times already


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Just wait until a day when there's actually news!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

You guys have too much time here to spam


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 30, 2008)

spamers


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Trollers


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 30, 2008)

> Yup. You're the only female around here. Does that make you feel uncomfortable?



 i thought u all were girls 

jus...t  joking


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

Pretty soon I'll have 666


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

CX said:


> You guys have too much time here to spam



Are you looking to get hit?!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Are you looking to get hit?!


Depends, are you looking to spank? <3


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

I smell pain coming ...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

CX said:


> Depends, are you looking to spank? <3



I have a chair and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

So you're gonna tie me up to it? <3


----------



## Dan (Sep 30, 2008)

Not enough F1 talk in here. 

Probably been posted already. But I'm gonna post it again


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Venom said:


> Not enough F1 talk in here.
> 
> Probably been posted already. But I'm gonna post it again



Yup, done that.

The news story.. Not Raikkonen.


Yet..


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

Interesting avatar Jessy XD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

Kimi's face in that pic with the article


----------



## Dan (Sep 30, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Yup, done that.
> 
> The news story.. Not Raikkonen.
> 
> Yet..


    

You really love Kimi don't you. Guess you and Cesc share something in common 



Zaru said:


> Kimi's face in that pic with the article


Face tells the story


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Japan circuit needs to be One Two Ferrari


----------



## Dan (Sep 30, 2008)

CX said:


> Japan circuit needs to be One Two Ferrari


Yep, one luxury Hamilton has is he can come 2nd in the final 3 races and still win.

So Kimi will play a massive part in who wins it.

Hopefully henkie can pull one out of the bag and help Lewis.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Hamilton needs to crash in next race 

Or better yet, Takuma Sato needs to ride over Hamilton's head.

Notice how Western names don't show up incorrect in spell check but Asian names do?


----------



## Dan (Sep 30, 2008)

CX said:


> *Hamilton needs to crash in next race*
> 
> Or better yet, Takuma Sato needs to ride over Hamilton's head.
> 
> Notice how Western names don't show up incorrect in spell check but Asian names do?


 thats plain hating.

Hamilton hopes for rain... he's a loser.

You hope he crashes... what does that make you?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

A hater


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't even hope for people to crash. That's really low. :\


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I AM just 5 and a half feet tall anyways


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Seriously??? I'm taller than you?!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

1.79 meters beoches. 

/Is short


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm 5'7" or 174 cm.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

Taller then Jessy yay


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Taller than some F1 drivers yay


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

You have a fair shot at being taller then most bar Kubica.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

I know. Kubica's pretty tall for an F1 driver. 

I laughed when I found out that Michael Schumacher isn't really much taller than me either.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

Kubica is like the giant of F1, he lives on top of beanstalks and doesnt afraid anything.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

F1 drivers aren't that tall, for the most part. Alexander Wurz is already a giant with 1.86 meters. 

And the cockpits are adjusted to their body size. I barely managed to get into giancarlo fisichella's 97 jordan as a 12 year old


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I barely managed to get into giancarlo fisichella's 97 jordan as a 12 year old



What a tiny little man!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

We should invade F1 and scare the smurfs.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm 178 cm 'o'

I thought that was about 5 and a half feet...


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> We should invade F1 and scare the smurfs.



Watch them all just scatter in fear when the upper 5 foot people come!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2008)

CX said:


> I'm 178 cm 'o'
> 
> I thought that was about 5 and a half feet...



Lol no, more like 5'10''


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd like to see a basketball match between F1 drivers and NBA players for the lulz :>

@Zaru: Thanks :>


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Watch them all just scatter in fear when the upper 5 foot people come!!


Lets run to our kennel sized homes! The average people are coming!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

CX said:


> I'd like to see a basketball match between F1 drivers and NBA players for the lulz :>



That would be hilarious!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Jessica said:


> That would be hilarious!!


Well, the lulz could go either way actually 

Check out the height of the guy who blocks to the one getting blocked 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svsHlH-IvbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

lol tiny ppl


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Tiny people with giant leaps rock :>


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

No, that's just that freakishly tall Chinese guy. I've heard about him.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Jessica said:


> No, that's just that freakishly tall Chinese guy. I've heard about him.


Yao        ming


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Yao.

I love that name, haha. Yao.

Next time I step on something that hurts my foot, I'm going to scream "YAO!"


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

lol xD

Or you could be manly and not show any signs of pain


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

But I don't want to be manly. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

Im a manly man


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm a Silver surfer trapped in a mortal body 

So, no gender yet...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

Gender of Silver Surfer = GARESOME


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

This is so F1 related....


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh come one, next race is like 10 days away


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe Jessica should spruce things up with fake news.....


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Make up one about Raikonnen's wedding plans with you know who (you)


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

Jessy news


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll do something tomorrow at work. Dunno what, though. 



Oh god, I'm ahead of Zaru. x_x


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

The Wall Street Journal said:
			
		

> Schumacher making a comeback? One of our reporters heard from Ferrari technical manager Thomas Robbins yesterday that Schumacher might be thinking of going back to his passion, racing. And what better team to do that with than the one with whom he won most of his accolades...
> 
> ... Though at this point Schumacher's PR staff is refusing to comment, we are pretty sure that such a return would not only benefit Ferrari much but also be a boost for their drivers and F1 fans in general.



Along those lines?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, I have an idea for Schumacher returning, but it's kind of different.

Maybe I'll use that tomorrow...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Did you notice which newspaper I made the quote from?


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes. I did.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2008)

Night guys


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2008)

Night mate :>

Also, night Jessica, gonna do some serious reading now ;>

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Link removed

Is it wrong that I disagree? If he wanted to win, he should have gotten around Coulthard quicker.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 1, 2008)

^Nah...it wouldn't have mattered if Hamilton passed Coulthard earlier, the results would have been the same. McLaren still would have played it safe and settled for the 3rd place points. There was no way Massa could pass all those cars on a street course to score any points and Kimi is effectively out of the drivers championship (it would take everybody in front of him in the standings to miss out on any points the last 3 races for him to have a chance...very unlikely). Even if Hamilton came in with Rosberg and served the same 10 sec penalty, the most he could have gained, with everything else being the same, is possibly 2 more driver points if he beat Rosberg out of the pits. Kubica came in before the pits were open and he finished 11th, so it's all speculation on McLaren's part.

In hindsight, Hamilton would of had to start on the super soft tires, a light fuel load, and a scheduled short 1st stint so he can have the advantage of using the prime tires for the last 2 stints, like Alonso did to be in a position to challenge or win the race. Just look at the speed advantage Alonso had with the prime tires at the end, while everybody else was trying to save wear on their super soft tires so they could finish the race. Watch the replay of the cars pulling into the podium area and both Rosberg and Hamilton's rear tires were worn out...the grooves and white strip was almost or were gone. With the accidents, driver and pit crew errors, and safety car full course yellows, only Alonso had the right strategy...but who knew for sure all the events would have happened to make Alonso/Renault's gamble a good one?

In any case, Ferrari needs to do something about their pit stops. They were extremely lucky a fire didn't happen in their pit stall or spilled fuel didn't ignite as Massa dragged the hose down pit lane and there weren't more serious injuries to their pit crew. Ferrari, like Williams, never seem to spend enough time to make their pit stops routine and safe _at every single race_.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Link removed
> 
> Is it wrong that I disagree? If he wanted to win, he should have gotten around Coulthard quicker.



Ahhhh Hammilton couldve won the race.
Every driver couldve won the race .


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

> *Q. With three races left, your chances of winning the championship are nearly mathematically impossible. You've been asked to support Felipe's bid for the title. How do you expect it to play out?*
> 
> *KR:* I think it is interesting. I do not know how it will work but we will have to see. We will work hard to make sure we do good and win lots of races. We can't change what comes our way, so we just have to accept it and do our best because that is what Formula One is about. We'll see what happens and we will try our best because we have to. If we don't then we probably won't do our best so we have to try our best, otherwise we could get left behind because you are not trying your best if you are not trying your hardest, so you can't win if you're not trying. We have to try because we have to. I think I can adapt but you never know, so let's see how it will work. It should be interesting, especially if we try.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I made that up... 

I just wanted to see if I could write a "Kimi answer." You know, when he's asked a question and he just sort of rambles in response and you're left thinking "What's he trying to say?"


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Hes trying to try his bestest


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay, I've got one! 



> *Fangio likely to return to Formula One*
> 
> The Formula One world was silenced in absolute confusion this morning when Jackie Stewart appeared at Silverstone wearing a skin-tight leather suit. When asked what he was doing there wearing such attire, Stewart said that the black leather symbolized his decision to give in to the black arts, to become a necromancer. Jackie Stewart gathered every cat, dog, and homeless person in the vacinity and informed them of his plans; to resurrect Juan Manuel Fangio as a flesh-eating zombie and enter him in Formula One.
> When told that his plan would never work, Stewart laughed hysterically, claiming that he had already succeeded in raising Fangio from the grave and that he was already working closely with the brain-chewing, ever-groaning world champion. Stewart said that while he was having trouble getting Fangio to stop killing wandering neighborhood dogs and eating their guts, it seemed to "energize" him - as shown when Stewart brought Fangio to the circuit in a 2006 Midland MF1. The crowd which had gathered backed away as Fangio attempted to eat them, but once Stewart settled the mindless revenant into the Midland, Fangio tore the circuit up in an amazing display of skill.
> ...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Formula dead, thats some serious talking


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

What the hell Jessica


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What the hell Jessica



My head is a scary place, you don't want to go in there.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh don't make me say naughty things now


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh don't make me say naughty things now



you'd better not


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Well now I'm curious what you'd say because I'm not really sure what it could be!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

Let's just say that most males would certainly love to get into your head.... at least partially


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

I gotcha.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Blowjobs


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

Srs F1 talk = srs lol


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

<---------------- Look im a racer


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

Lol JES
Helmets always ruin my hair, I hate wearing them


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Do your hair after wearing a helmet !
I wear it when im playing gran turismo .


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL

How can I do my hair when I drive to a place where I don't have any water?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> LOL
> 
> How can I do my hair when I drive to a place where I don't have any water?



You do your hair with water ?
I use fudge stuff, smells like vanilla pek.
Wait you drive a motorcycle ?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

I used to, years ago. And my hair is standing upwards which I achieve with a bit of water, nothing else. So it ends up weird when I wear a helmet.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

I wear hats all the time.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

I usually wear... nothing on my head!


Except glasses, but they don't count.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

Glasses is teh sexy.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Just look at Bourdais, right? ;D


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

I was thinking more Tracy-Lee but sure ;D


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I used to, years ago. And my hair is standing upwards which I achieve with a bit of water, nothing else. So it ends up weird when I wear a helmet.



You used to drive a motorcycle years ago ? 
Or scooter ?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Just look at Bourdais, right? ;D



Bourdais isnt sexy. >_>
Theres only one sexy driver in entire f1 history.
And thats................

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nigel Mansell


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

MUSTACHIO FACE


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Nigel Mansell.. Oh god. 

Kimi is adorable though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

Nigel Mansell 

卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

What the heck? o_o


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

Found it on a *cough* random site, just testing it.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, allow me to weirden things up even more!!



			
				Autosport Magazine said:
			
		

> *Button interested in becoming a Planeteer*
> 
> It has recently been reported that Honda driver Jenson Button may be aiming to take his team's eco-friendly stance to new heights. Button has revealed that he intends on joining Captain Planet's team of planeteers.
> "I've always wanted to, and being a part of the "green" team, Honda Racing, I think it just feels like the right time to contact Captain Planet and express my desire to become a planeteer." Button was quoted as saying. "For sure, it feels like it is my destiny - moreso than Formula One."
> ...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Finally jenson is leaving F1.
Praise the lord


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

I should just come up with headlines all day.

*Patrick Head wins pinecone eating contest
Toyota hires Simon Cowell as PR Head
Fernando Alonso quits F1, becomes samurai
Hamilton devotes career to "deceased champ" Alonso
Massa mistaken for child, molested in van
Ron Dennis contemplates firing Ron Dennis
Prehistoric cave gnomes found under Spa
Frank Williams braves wind tunnel in new wheelchair
Coulthard's career inspired by Braveheart
Ralf Schumacher a "prick" at own birthday
Bourdais upset over "four eyes" comment
Rubens Barrichello to form his own pirate crew
David Coulthard demands "David Days" in Scotland
Jackie Stewart to capture Loch Ness Monster
Barrichello to donate arm hair to charity*


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

lol molested Massa


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

> David Coulthard demands "David Days" in Scotland


I can see that happening


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Dont get your hands on Massa


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Dont get your hands on Massa



Oh, I will!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Oh, I will!!



Ohh no you dont!! 
Or you will be punished !!


----------



## Dan (Oct 1, 2008)

So what the latest


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Venom said:


> So what the latest



A greasy old man molested Massa.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

And Massa liked it


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

4*666 *get

Greasy old man? Flavio?


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> 4*666 *get
> 
> Greasy old man? Flavio?



Don't put that image in my head, please..... Anyone but him.


----------



## Kokaku (Oct 1, 2008)

Tachikoma my love 

You hardly visit anymore


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

lol Flavio put his armpits on Massa


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

Go back to bed Shelley :3


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

Flavio could WARM TYRES AT 100 DEGREES under his armpits


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

NO NEED FOR TIRE WARMERS


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Flavio could WARM TYRES AT 100 DEGREES under his armpits



Oh my god...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

Kokaku said:


> Tachikoma my love
> 
> You hardly visit anymore


I didnt mean it, come back


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

Haaaaaa, you screwed up.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

Bah whatever


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2008)

Flavio is a player. xD
I like him


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

Greasy, beerbellied old italian that gets supermodels

What's his secret


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Scholzee (Oct 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Greasy, beerbellied old italian that gets supermodels
> 
> What's his secret



i think u figured it out by now ..........

Money!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

Supermodels have money anyway


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

But Flavio IS money.

He's very, very rich you know. :x


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

I just checked my mail and there was a big brown envelope for me. 

Monaco Grand Prix Racing Simulation 2


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2008)

Yay for 1999 ubisoft games


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

IT LOOKS SO REAL


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

I have Monaco GP on Genesis, N64, Playstation


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

I played for five minutes and stopped... I'll try again later.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 1, 2008)

Jessica said:


> But Flavio IS money.
> 
> He's very, very rich you know. :x



i agree  what supermodels have compared to him is nothing basically

 i want some money he better share or...


----------



## Jessica (Oct 1, 2008)

You want Flavio's money?

Okay, I have a plan to steal his money... It'll be great for you guys, but.. I don't think *I* am going to enjoy it.

*shudder*


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 1, 2008)

Take the bullet for us Jessy!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

SURPRISE!!!!!! (not really)
Linku~ These are teh ones I uploaded right nao!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Williams lost over 88million dollars in 2seasons.
But they are talking about long term plans .
Torro Roso (minardi) is making profit for the first time in 10 years.
Aproximatily 720 000 dollar this season.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Williams lost over 88million dollars in 2seasons.
> But they are talking about long term plans .
> Torro Roso (minardi) is making profit for the first time in 10 years.
> Aproximatily 720 000 dollar this season.



10 years ago that would have sounded impossible.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow 720000 dollar 
There are newbie drivers who earn more than that


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wow 720000 dollar
> There are newbie drivers who earn more than that



Yeah thats included everyones paycheck


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

That's good for the team which used to be Minardi though!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Even $1 profit is good


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

True, profit means they don't lose money.

I still don't know, what engine is Toro rosso using?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Ferrari engine, thats why their trouncing the Renault powered "A" team.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

I knew ferrari, but the one from last year or the current one?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

I would think current spec, since the engine regulations of last year doesnt match this year.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

I see. I was just wondering because a few years ago, no provider gave a team the CURRENT engine. But I found it hard to imagine someone can win a race with a last-years engine


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

The engine rules were pretty stable then so it could be done that way, last years engine is already non compliant with this years rules


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you know what they changed in the rules?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Engine have to last longer I believe also the gearbox rule (4 races). The gearbox is tied in to the engine heavily so it affects dev.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Ah, I see. Wasn't it 2 races last year?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes it was


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> You want Flavio's money?
> 
> Okay, I have a plan to steal his money... It'll be great for you guys, but.. I don't think *I* am going to enjoy it.
> 
> *shudder*



 thx 

weres my money though


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

1. Get Flavio to love you
2. Steal his money
3. ????
4. Profit


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> thx
> 
> weres my money though



Check the bank.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

My bank account balance is zero? 

You didnt take my money did you Jessy


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 2, 2008)

> Check the bank.



its the same as before 



> My bank account balance is zero?
> 
> You didnt take my money did you Jessy



:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

So how did your endeavours with Monaco ... whatever racing go, jessica?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Flavio will have another position next season within renault !


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

How do you know that? And what position?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

J_E_S is Flavio's lover


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Then Flavio's new position would be "a tergo"


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So how did your endeavours with Monaco ... whatever racing go, jessica?



I haven't played since last night when I posted those two horrible pictures.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey... they looked decent


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Well the McLaren did, because it wasn't mine.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> How do you know that? And what position?



"Gazette Dello Sport" 
They dont know yet what position hes gonna take.
But apperently he's president of the Commercial Working Group of the FOTA.
So maby hes gonna spend some more time within that function.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Well he'll still have money and bitches so oh well


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

It's on  too


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> It's on  too


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


>



What's that for???


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> What's that for???



I didnt know that site


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Really? 

I've used it for like the past three years.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Really?
> 
> I've used it for like the past three years.



I always use a dutch site or dutch magazine 
Much easier to understand xD


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Gaan ons hierdie praatjie in Nederlands uitvoor?


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, no matter what langauge prefer to read, this site is probably the best for news (I think):


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Gaan ons hierdie praatjie in Nederlands uitvoor?



Ja we kunnen dit praatje best wel in het Nederlands voortzetten  !!
Alleen denk ik dat Jessica er niet veel van zal begrijpen.......


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

I saw my name but I cannot understand!! x_x

I hate being a boring Canadian who can only speak English.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Werk is lelik besig om my mal te maak D:


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Werk is lelik besig om my mal te maak D:



Je wordt gek van je werk ? xD


@ Jessy , Yeah you boring canadian person 

(but i thought canadians speak french aswell??)


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

French is the second language of the country, yes. It's not mandatory that you know it though.... Thank god. 

You really only need French in two provinces, Quebec and New Brunswick.. And that's not even half of the country, so..... 

I live in Nova Scotia. It's mostly all British/Irish/Scottish ancestry here. The French can get lost for all I care!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Ya werk is alweer besig om my gek te maak. blah! 

Ek dink Jessica is n baie mooi meisie, ek gebruik haar naam ook hier om haar paranois the maak


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> French is the second language of the country, yes. It's not mandatory that you know it though.... Thank god.
> 
> You really only need French in two provinces, Quebec and New Brunswick.. And that's not even half of the country, so.....
> 
> I live in Nova Scotia. It's mostly all British/Irish/Scottish ancestry here. The French can get lost for all I care!



Hey I knew you live in Nova Scotia .
Tu deteste la france ? La Francais dans la poubelle .
Naaaa my french is bad !
xD



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Ya werk is alweer besig om my gek te maak. blah!
> 
> Ek dink Jessica is n baie mooi meisie, ek gebruik haar naam ook hier om haar paranois the maak



Whahaha ja die Jessica heh dat is me dr eentje !


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

What are you two saying??


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Jessica can jy hier kom en my baas slaan asseblief??


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm wondering what an asseblief is now.... I see "ass" though... That can't be good.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> What are you two saying??


Gossip Gossip Gossip 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Jessica can jy hier kom en my baas slaan asseblief??



Aahahahahahaha


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

... What was funny? :\


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Good gossip 

Ek dink Jessica is wonderlik, sy bring baie pret na hierdie plek


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> ... What was funny? :\



I really dont understand south african !


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Good gossip
> 
> Ek dink Jessica is wonderlik, sy bring baie pret na hierdie plek



Ja ik zou mezelf opvreten als ik dit niet kon lezen en mijn naam zou hier staan.
Weheheh xD !


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

...............


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok genoeg nou J_E_S


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Some of what they said is actually complimenting you 



> Jessica can jy hier kom en my baas slaan asseblief


Now, my knowledge of that language is nonexistant ... but did you just ask her to come over to slap your boss?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Some of what they said is actually complimenting you
> 
> 
> Now, my knowledge of that language is nonexistant ... but did you just ask her to come over to slap your boss?



 
Jessica come and save me aswell  !!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Some of what they said is actually complimenting you


Wait.. SOME?

If some inappropriate things are being said about me while I'm *right here* then I won't be very pleased.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Some of what they said is actually complimenting you
> 
> 
> Now, my knowledge of that language is nonexistant ... but did you just ask her to come over to slap your boss?


100% correct 



Jessica said:


> Wait.. SOME?
> 
> If some inappropriate things are being said about me while I'm *right here* then I won't be very pleased.


No its all compliments


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> No its all compliments



Then how come I'm not being told what was said?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

HSD Kenichi 187 by Franky House & silvermask

Afrikaans to English go ahead and translate all I said.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Then how come I'm not being told what was said?



Tachi only asked if you could come over to slap his boss.
After that we just said things like; I would like to know what they are saying if my name appears in foreign language...... ;
So it was only to tease you Jessi pek


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

I realize that now. x_x

I just get spooked really easily, so.. I didn't know what was going on.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I realize that now. x_x
> 
> I just get spooked really easily, so.. I didn't know what was going on.



I would spook out aswell, I told tachi that in dutch .

I guess most of us would do that, but thats just the funny thing.
xD


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

We were just teasing XD


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 2, 2008)

hamilton eats children 

*leaves*


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Children are part of Hamilton's balanced breakfast


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 2, 2008)

> hamilton eats children
> 
> *leaves*



be man enuf to stay  



> Children are part of Hamilton's balanced breakfast



if thats true it should be advistised(spelling)....

How a true Champion in the making eats


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2008)

A true what? dont  be hasty my friend we have 3 races to go XD


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Yay, Tifa is clearly a guy to me now!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

You'd never guess my gender


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You'd never guess my gender



Um... Male.


----------



## Dan (Oct 2, 2008)

Not enough F1 talk.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> Not enough F1 talk.



raikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassaraikkonenhamiltonalonsomassa


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Um... Male.


damn i've been found out


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> damn i've been found out



As if it was hard to figure out!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 3, 2008)

Youll never gues my gender .
No lets talk about hamilfag and massa


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 3, 2008)

Massa wins. next question
and Jessy what makes you think that im a male


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 3, 2008)

points @ sig


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Massa wins. next question
> and Jessy what makes you think that im a male



Zaru told me that you have a girlfriend/wife and a child.


----------



## Dan (Oct 3, 2008)

Tifa said:


> *Massa wins*. next question
> and Jessy what makes you think that im a male


lol                        .


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

Venom said:


> lol                        .



Why is that an lol?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2008)

Heidfeld to Honda? D:


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Heidfeld to Honda? D:



Huh???? 


Hey, look guys! College Humor-vid?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2008)

doing survey.


----------



## Dan (Oct 3, 2008)

I just though it was funny that he actually though Massa would win the next race.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

Venom said:


> I just though it was funny that he actually though Massa would win the next race.



Hamilton has four official wins this year.
Massa has five official wins this year.

Wouldn't it be funnier to think that YOUR little chum might win the next race?


----------



## Dan (Oct 3, 2008)

Did I say Hamilton would win it lol.

I just said it's funny he thinks Massa will win.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2008)

That took forever.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

How is it funny that he thinks that the guy who has won the most races this year might win the next? x_x


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 3, 2008)

Tifa said:


> A true what? dont  be hasty my friend we have 3 races to go XD



you heard me 

yes 3 races to go thats why Champion in the making


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 3, 2008)

I finished that thing


----------



## Dan (Oct 3, 2008)

Jessica said:


> How is it funny that he thinks that the guy who has won the most races this year might win the next? x_x


Ok this has gone on too long... I was joking lol.

Of course he has a chance to win.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

Venom said:


> Ok this has gone on too long... I was joking lol.
> 
> Of course he has a chance to win.



It's so hard to ever tell with you because you don't show any signs of joking. x_x


----------



## ssouske (Oct 3, 2008)

oh... a formula 1 thread... i kinda feel dumb now that i have never seen this one before... 

funny how this season kinda feels like the 2007 season in reverse... last year, mclaren were leading... until more than a dozen team related errors (spy scandal considered as a team fuck up) gave the titles to ferrari... this year, its ferrari's turn to give the title to mclaren and hami... 

anyway... news about possible aero changes next year...


adjustable wings?!?


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

ssouske said:


> funny how this season kinda feels like the 2007 season in reverse... last year, mclaren were leading... until more than a dozen team related errors (spy scandal considered as a team fuck up) gave the titles to ferrari... this year, its ferrari's turn to give the title to mclaren and hami...



Oh my god, I never thought of it like that... It's true!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 3, 2008)

If there really ARE more overtakes... then hell yes.

Welcome to the thread, ssouske!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome Sousuke Sagara 

Bah Venom no-one gets you ...



You walk a lonely road on the boulevard of broken Mclarens


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 3, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Oh my god, I never thought of it like that... It's true!



I dont think its true, since it was hamilton who gave the title to raikonen.
And ferrari was strong through the entire season.
Raikonen is just having a poor year, with 4races out of the points, that must be a personel worst for him.
Massa was just unlucky in Singapore.......
Hopefully it turns arround next race.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

I read today that Raikkonen is "sad" over what's happened this year. He needs some cheering up. 



.... From me.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 3, 2008)

> oh... a formula 1 thread... i kinda feel dumb now that i have never seen this one before...
> 
> funny how this season kinda feels like the 2007 season in reverse... last year, mclaren were leading... until more than a dozen team related errors (spy scandal considered as a team fuck up) gave the titles to ferrari... this year, its ferrari's turn to give the title to mclaren and hami...
> 
> ...



are u a ferrari fan??? 



> You walk a lonely road on the boulevard of broken Mclarens



broken Mclarens


----------



## ssouske (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for the warm welcome. 

and to answer some questions... yes i am a tifosi... XD been one since 1998... the first race i saw on TV was Spa 1998... and guess which part of the race i saw?!? 

anyway... from then on, i started hating mclaren...  because mclaren was dumb enough to hire DC... and even today, he still is the great moving carbon fiber barrier... 

@jessica
i think kimi has now gone back to the 2006 kimi... has lost most of his motivation during the course of the season because of problems... and because he knew he came from a year where he was VERY competitive... the only difference is that he knows he has a competitive car under him... unlike in 06 where mclaren gave him a not so competitive car... O_o

anyway... i have this theory... kimi is very lucky during the *odd *years... look... 2001 was the year mclaren gave him his racing seat... 2003 was the year he first challenged for the championship... and he was there right until the end... 2005 saw him duke it out with alonso... and 2007 was the year of red and raikkonen... lol! i hope he gets his luck back next year... XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2008)

Moving carbon fiber barrier


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

Ha, it's true... 

God bless that stupid Scotsman!


----------



## ssouske (Oct 3, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I dont think its true, since it was hamilton who gave the title to raikonen.
> And ferrari was strong through the entire season.
> Raikonen is just having a poor year, with 4races out of the points, that must be a personel worst for him.
> Massa was just unlucky in Singapore.......
> Hopefully it turns arround next race.



nah... i don't think its kimi's worst year ever... does anyone remember how many DNFs kimi got during some of his worst mclaren seasons... and most of them are either engine blow ups or the odd tire flatspot that lead to his suspension failure back in nurburgring 2005


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 3, 2008)

ssouske said:


> thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> and to answer some questions... yes i am a tifosi... XD been one since 1998... the first race i saw on TV was Spa 1998... and guess which part of the race i saw?!?
> 
> anyway... from then on, *i started hating mclaren*...  because mclaren was dumb enough to hire DC... and even today, he still is the great moving carbon fiber barrier...



so you hate mclaren ay, seems like another 1 joins your ranks guys 

:toliet


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

Yay, two down....



Nine to go!

This is really hard. I don't know how I'm going to do the Renault. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2008)

I wish I could help Jessy


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm about to go see how my Force India looks... I think I'm going to be laughing REALLY hard in a minute.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2008)

Do share the results Jessy 

Sleep time


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

It actually kind of looks like a Force India! o_o


----------



## Sarun (Oct 3, 2008)

It is still mathematically possible for Kimi.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 3, 2008)

By three points. It's pretty much impossible.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 3, 2008)

kimi won last year when he was down 9 pts and one race to go... 

if hami, massa, and the kub all dnf with kimi winning in the next 3 races, i'll really laugh my ass off...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 4, 2008)

lol but last year kimi was on a roll, i think he had a sweet spot last summer.........he was quietly putting the points on the board. this year he aint won since spain!!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 4, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol but last year kimi was on a roll, i think he had a sweet spot last summer.........he was quietly putting the points on the board. this year he aint won since spain!!



And he hasn't scored any points for four races now. That's _*really*_ bad for a Ferrari driver....... x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2008)

Bah I blame Ferrari not Kimi


----------



## Jessica (Oct 4, 2008)

Well maybe over the season you can blame Ferrari, but he really should have scored points in the last few reasons. It's not their fault that he hit the wall twice. :\


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 4, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Bah I blame Ferrari not Kimi



Did you watch singapore or spa ?
Oh right that wasnt kimi spinning, or going over a curb to hard


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont think he's suited to the scuderria D:


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 4, 2008)

Well Kimi isnt Schumacher material........
Waits on haters


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2008)

No u 

/enter the hater


----------



## ssouske (Oct 4, 2008)

lol!

i never really thought that kimi would be the perfect replacement for schumi in ferrari... schumi built the team around him... so i really never expected kimi to perfectly fit in ferrari when he started last year... and to be honest, i was expecting more from massa last year because he is the great schu's apprentice... but massa was just too inconsistent... though, i believed in kimi's raw pace... 
this year though, massa is much more consistent... thats why he is the leading red driver... if there is one thing consistent about kimi this season: he is consistently out of the points for the past few races...


----------



## Sarun (Oct 4, 2008)

Kubica can still win the title.
It would be a good surprise if he did, but he has more mathematical chance than Kimi.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 4, 2008)

That's who I am going for! 

Always going for the underdog!!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 4, 2008)

Hamilton will win it if everthing goes as planned


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2008)

Bah Hamilturd.


----------



## Dan (Oct 4, 2008)

Rooting for an underdog is very smart coz... if they don't win, we'll no-one expected them too so your not that pissed. But when they win.... no-one expects them too so you can laugh at anyone else.

It's a win-win situation.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 4, 2008)

with the current situation, i think rain in japan and china might decide the wdc... ferrari, so far has sucked in the rain... mostly because they don't get the right temperatures in their brakes and tires... also, ferrari strategists suck in changeable conditions... it all started in magny cours 06 i think (when the race dried up in the last stint and schumi was forced to go all the way with his intermediate tires... eventually DNF because he forcefully tried to defend against PDLR and got broken suspension on his 248F1) so a dry race might see a ferrari vs mclaren race...  i just hope ferrari could pull out 1-2s for the next 2 races so we can have a thrilling race in brazil... just like last year... when every thing went wrong for hami...


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 5, 2008)

> Bah Hamilturd



hamilton hater 



> Rooting for an underdog is very smart coz... if they don't win, we'll no-one expected them too so your not that pissed. But when they win.... no-one expects them too so you can laugh at anyone else.
> 
> It's a win-win situation.



so true 



> next 2 races so we can have a thrilling race in brazil... just like last year... when every thing went wrong for hami...



you would like that wouldnt u


----------



## ssouske (Oct 5, 2008)

lol! what i liked was the thrilling part... kimi winning the wdc was just a bonus...


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 5, 2008)

ssouske said:


> lol! what i liked was the thrilling part... kimi winning the wdc was just a bonus...





this year shall be different  i hope


----------



## Jessica (Oct 5, 2008)

Alonso must be smaller than me! x_x


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2008)

What makes you think so?

F1 cockpits are damn small/tight. I told you, I hardly fit in as a 12 year old.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 5, 2008)

I dunno, it's just so..... small.


I like this Massa picture.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 6, 2008)

f1 cockpits are smaller now with the new regs... O_o last year drivers didn't need to remove the sides and the headrests to get in and out of the car... now some need to do that... O_o


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

the word cock-pit still makes me chuckle like a 12 year old


----------



## Beat (Oct 6, 2008)

cock    pit.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

Haya vandel buster


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

Its a compliment I love Beet.


----------



## Beat (Oct 6, 2008)

rofl, would you believe me if I said that I tried looking that up on wiki only to get there and think


fuck it, I'll just ask and get a tl;dr version from him


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

rofl I'm too lazy. 

/plus im at work.


----------



## Beat (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh ok lol. Anyways, formula 1 is fun to watch.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, if your a hamilton fan though I'll burn you personally


----------



## Beat (Oct 6, 2008)

But I am Hamilton


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

Your dead to me


----------



## Beat (Oct 6, 2008)

What makes you say that?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

Cause your Hamilton  

brb lunch


----------



## Beat (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't want to be dead to you though  

What must I do?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

Join me in my anti Hamilton camp


----------



## Beat (Oct 6, 2008)

You want me to go against myself?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

At least stop yapping about other drivers Hamilton


----------



## Beat (Oct 6, 2008)

But they aren't nearly as awesome as I am. I feel I have to get these things off my chest.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

Your a shameful man 

gtg


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 6, 2008)

Anti hammilfag campaign 
Im in !


----------



## ssouske (Oct 6, 2008)

lol! what the hell?!? an anti-hami movement? 

anyway... more news... *BMW confirms rob kub and quick nick for 2009*



so now we have Williams, Ferrari, and BMW with confirmed driver lineups for next season...

so... alonso lost his last top 3 team... seems like he would either continue in renault or commit career suicide by joining honda or torro rosso... though torro rosso ain't such a bad idea considering they do have a ferrari engine behind them...


----------



## Beat (Oct 6, 2008)

hamltn4lyfe.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 6, 2008)

Beat said:


> hamltn4lyfe.



hamilton fan :amazed


----------



## Dan (Oct 6, 2008)

Everyone is a secret Hamilton fan.

Everyone knows he pwns so hard.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 6, 2008)

japan gp 2008

1.massa
2. kimi
3. nakajima
DNS - Hamilton (ego would not fit in helmet)


----------



## Dan (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol. Its good to know this thread provides daily jokes.

But seriously. Kimi is the one who won't finish.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 6, 2008)

its true, hamilton will drive like a spastic during the safety car and cause the rest of the field to crash out


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 6, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> its true, hamilton will drive like a spastic during the safety car and cause the rest of the field to crash out



as long as hamilton wins and gets thoese 10 pionts  



> Everyone is a secret Hamilton fan.
> 
> Everyone knows he pwns so hard.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 6, 2008)

caption competition


----------



## Dan (Oct 6, 2008)

No.

The reported asked him "Whats the chance of Kimi winning".

And you know it


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 6, 2008)

lol this oens even better!



poor sato!! lol


----------



## Dan (Oct 6, 2008)

Hamilton is number one.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

lol Hamilton looks retarded in every one of those pics 

LAWD Sato!


----------



## Dan (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't mind looking retarded with Nichole Schwawhdwhzinger on my arm.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

Well if you put it that way, who wont drool and look retarded?


----------



## Dan (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol.... true.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicole ScherZINGER BURGER!


----------



## Dan (Oct 6, 2008)

KFC!

Yum!

But yeah, back to F1. Whats ur beef with Hamilton?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 6, 2008)

my beef with gaymilton!?

after one jammy season he thinks his up there with senna and MS!! man aint even kimi/alonso level yet >_>


----------



## Dan (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats why he's sitting in first place?


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 6, 2008)

Venom said:


> Thats why he's sitting in first place?


----------



## ssouske (Oct 6, 2008)

well... to be fair, i think hami is indeed talented... and he belongs with the alonsos, hakkinens, the prosts, hills and the other world champ material... (like sato... LOL! im an aguri fan too before they decided to close down) 
all he needs to do is win more than 2 WDCs and i can say that he is MS, fangio, jim clark, and senna material... XD

and again to be fair, everyone in F1 has to have a huge ego... schumi, alonso and senna are great examples of drivers whos egos were bigger than their helmets... the only difference is that hami hasn't won a wdc... yet


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 6, 2008)

.....................F1 existed before Hamilton


----------



## Dan (Oct 6, 2008)

As I'm confident the hate for Hamilton will never die.

I'm just gonna accept that you don't like him and forget it.

next race should be interesting.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 6, 2008)

Im an Aguri fan too 

Hamilton needs to prove himself first


----------



## ssouske (Oct 6, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> .....................F1 existed before Hamilton



and F1 was called Michael Schumacher back then... and before that, it was called Ayrton Senna... before that it was the golden era (cuz they had lots of tallented drivers in really different cars... ah... the 70's XD) 

EDIT: part of the hate for hamilton came from the HUGE hype that the british media gave him during his first season...


----------



## Beat (Oct 7, 2008)

I am Hamilton, where are my haters?


----------



## Jessica (Oct 7, 2008)

ssouske said:


> before that it was the golden era (cuz they had lots of tallented drivers in really different cars... ah... the 70's XD)



It's always weird to me when people talk about the "good ol' days" when they probably weren't even a sperm yet.


----------



## Beat (Oct 7, 2008)

People can still watch vids and stuff.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 7, 2008)

ill admit though, hamilton has made F1 so much more popular!!  atleast the public know who raikkonen, alonso etc. are know!!!

japan..............imma try and watch it live  whacked out shit always happnes in these early morning races!


----------



## Beat (Oct 7, 2008)

Tell us how it goes and that's awesome btw.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> It's always weird to me when people talk about the "good ol' days" when they probably weren't even a sperm yet.



lol! when you read and watch stuff from those years, you suddenly feel that you were there... 

In Kimi related news:

he may have lost his WDC title, but he still got something to brag about... 



so... does this mean kimi is consistently the fastest man on a single lap in almost every race... he did get 10 fastest laps out of how many gps so far... 

and now in next season related news: 
Say good bye to North America F1...


----------



## Dan (Oct 7, 2008)

I only started watching F1 again coz of Hamilton. The media in England made sure everyone knew who he was.

Haven't missed a race since


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 7, 2008)

the japan race will probley be early mourning in europe right or


----------



## Dan (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah early morning.

--

Anyone played F1 Championship Edition on PS3?

Why don't they update the game. It's fucking solid. But still has Michael Schumacher


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

F1 licences are expensive.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 7, 2008)

Venom said:


> Yeah early morning.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



MS


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

MS >>> Microsoft >>> Vista >>> Poo >>> Poo's poo >>> Hamilton


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> MS >>> Microsoft >>> Vista >>> Poo >>> Poo's poo >>> Hamilton



Failure>>>>your post


----------



## Jessica (Oct 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> MS >>> Microsoft >>> Vista >>> Poo >>> Poo's poo >>> Hamilton



**


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> Failure>>>>your post


I just got a new gun you better be careful 





Jessica said:


> **


**


----------



## Jessica (Oct 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> **



"Ello thar" to you too.


----------



## Dan (Oct 7, 2008)

Not enough F1 talk.

HAHAHAHAH! - 

Dunno why they don't use that anyway. Trying to be too fancy.

MACHINES ARE UNRELIABLE.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

Jessica said:


> "Ello thar" to you too.


How are you today? 



Venom said:


> Not enough F1 talk.
> 
> HAHAHAHAH! -
> 
> ...


Saw it over at PF1 and I was like "finally"


----------



## Jessica (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm NOT happy. *At all.*

Link removed


----------



## Dan (Oct 7, 2008)

Whats replacing it?

Have they ever raced in Abu Dhabi before?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

Canada dropped? My favourite track! 

Fuck abu dhabi(sp?), I want my Montreal


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

I take it thats a link to the Canadian GP cancelling right?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah D:

Is there a race next weekend?


----------



## El Torero (Oct 7, 2008)

I know Asia merchade is important, but come on, only one race in America next season?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yeah D:
> 
> Is there a race next weekend?


Not sure really been too busy at work to check the calender 



Sakata Gintoki said:


> I know Asia merchade is important, but come on, only one race in America next season?


It is entirely retarded. 
Need to get Ford back up in F1


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

Well there's still SOUTH america


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

Rio de Carnivale


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol wait, when was the year with the last ford engines?


----------



## Jessica (Oct 7, 2008)

This is just a big slap to the face of every North American fan.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol wait, when was the year with the last ford engines?


Stewart Ford (Cosworth took over development later so Jaguar doesnt count) 



Jessica said:


> This is just a big slap to the face of every North American fan.


Move to Europe


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

Stewart existed until 2000 or so, right?

Man, the green jaguars looked decent, I'll give them that


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Stewart Ford (Cosworth took over development later so Jaguar doesnt count)
> 
> 
> Move to Europe



Europe is best i think if your a f1 fan


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

Around 2000 iirc yes, the jags were beautiful with heir british racing green, pity about the car though


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, they got a few points... now and then


----------



## Jessica (Oct 7, 2008)

This just became even more ridiculous.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

Learned it through the media? What a bitch ass move


----------



## Jessica (Oct 7, 2008)

Read the last line.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

So much for ecclestone's words


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow what poor form by eccelstone.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 7, 2008)

I've never really felt like doing it before... But now I'd really like to kick over that little two foot tall gremlin.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

For which track was Canada dropped? I'll nuke that place


----------



## Jessica (Oct 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> For which track was Canada dropped? I'll nuke that place



Check the very bottom: Link removed

I'm going to start to get ready to go home now...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

Bernieboy is delaying india as well?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 7, 2008)

canada was one of my favourite tracks >_> the 'wall of champions' alone is worthy of GP Status!! lets get rid os suzuka, montreal, spa etc and replace them with crap like Valencia >_>

29 March - Australia (Melbourne)

5 April - Malaysia (Sepang) *meh*

19 April - Bahrain *another 'meh' track*

10 May - Spain (Barcelona) *boring..zzzzzzzzzz*

24 May - Monaco *jesus............ultimate gayness*

7 June - Turkey (Istanbul) BOOYAH!! luv it!

21 June - Britain (Silverstone) same as above!

28 June - France (Magny-Cours) gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

12 July - Germany (OLD SKOOL HOCKENHIEM!! GRRRRR)

26 July - Hungary (Budapest) *gay!*

23 August - Europe (Valencia) *rack in a fosih market? NO racing whatsoever? no thanks!!)

30 August - Belgium (Spa-Francorchamps) EPIC!!! it should be begium every round!

13 September - Italy (Monza) no beef

27 September - Singapore HELL YEAH 

11 October - Japan (best be suzuka!!! fuji is too 'bland')

18 October - China (LOL HAMILTON)

1 November - Brazil *no beef*

15 November - Abu Dhabi ???

why is magny cour and budapest still there >_> they so dry!!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 7, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> canada was one of my favourite tracks



A lot of people feel that way.. And that is why I'm really irritated. This decision was motivated only by money.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 7, 2008)

i rememebr one race in canda, i think 1-4th crossed the line within 2 seconds of each other!! back in the montoya days!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 7, 2008)

Massa's going to win!!!!

Hamilton's going to crash!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

My dream scenario


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey J_E_S lol


----------



## Dan (Oct 7, 2008)

My dream scenario would to have at least a page go by in this thread without someone wishing shit on Hamilton.

But as the great Christiano Ronaldo said "Sometimes dreams don't come true, but I still dream."


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

If your a Manc and a Hamilton supporter, your my double enemy


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hey J_E_S lol



Hey xD

Lewser Hamilton's not even going to make it out of practice before he crashes!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> If your a Manc and a Hamilton supporter, your my double enemy



Double british


----------



## Dan (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm an Arsenal and Hamilton supporter.

Hamilton.. the guy that's 8 points clear won't make it out of practice.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

You ... 

You ... 

DOUBLE NI.. oh hey an Arsenal fan


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> If your a Manc and a Hamilton supporter, your my double enemy



double enemy it is 



> My dream scenario would to have at least a page go by in this thread without someone wishing shit on Hamilton.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2008)

lol Manc you guys cant score any legit goals can you?


----------



## Dan (Oct 7, 2008)

This isn't a football thread lol.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol Manc you guys cant score any legit goals can you?



thats why we took the double last year  

we may not have started well this season but it was the same last season and we ended up with the double

i think hargreaves goal was legit last season against you gooners


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL a page with no hamilturd hate?! 

more chance of spurs getting more points then a triangle


----------



## Jessica (Oct 7, 2008)

> he world's financial problems will probably not have helped and we are hearing in Europe that there are several races that might not want to organise races in 2009 - even if there are contracts in place.



.................... :|


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 7, 2008)

> It will also create a month-long break in the summer.



THE HELL?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ssouske (Oct 7, 2008)

the 3 week summer break is already unbearable... but 1 fucking month?!? they FIA has got to have balls of steel to do something like that... why not make a 20 race calendar?!? that way, we have space for the old favorite tracks and the new tracks?!?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

Fucking FIA


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Fucking FIA



I've read speculation that Max Mosley did this and not Bernie Ecclestone as a sort of revenge thing for... what was it... the Canadian Chairman of Motorsport (or something like that, you get the idea) wanting Max Mosley to resign after that whole Nazi stripper thing.

I hope it's not true, but since no details were given and the Montreal organizers weren't even informed...... I dunno what to think. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

Max needs to gtfo really, no one respects him anymore. 

Also hai Jessy


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi. 

I'm still really gutted over this news though. I'm hoping that this is just some kind of scare tactic to get Montreal to fix it's track or something. I'll lose so much interest next year if my home Grand Prix is taken off for, well, no actual reason..


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

What needs to be fixed at Montreal?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

Blah they cant deprive Gilles Villenueve of his track  

Hey Andy 

Jessy


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Your mentioning of oldfag drivers reminds me, didn't Graham Hill die just recently?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

Wasnt Damon's dad dead for a long time already?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Wasnt Damon's dad dead for a long time already?



Graham Hill is dead for a long time already..........


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What needs to be fixed at Montreal?



The track itself is crumbling apart or something and needs to be repaved, and I read that the pits are kinda... crappy. :\

But who cares? Montreal is always one of the best races! I can't remember a boring Canadian Grand Prix since I started watching. They're always so eventful! 

This is just so stupid and doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol yeah, 1975

Where did I pick that up


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

Alot of choices by top brass leave a bad taste in my mouth D:


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2008)

if im not mistaken, bernie likes his padock and pit facilities to be nice and comfy... thats one of the reasons why he axed silverstone... because BDRC does not want to give in to his demands of higher royalties to bernie and FOM... and because bernie thinks that the new renovation plan for silverstone sucks...

anyway... i just hope we see canada back in the calendar in time for the season...


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Alot of choices by top brass leave a bad taste in my mouth D:



Like Silverstone going away? :\


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What needs to be fixed at Montreal?



They just need to find the right asphalt formula that can handle/survive the weather year round and not fall apart when the F1 circus or any other racing series goes there. It's only for a few corners and nobody passes there anyways. It's just if you get off line, it's becomes spin out time or the car in front kicks up debris into your radiator/cooling pods. They've been re-paving those areas almost every year and F1 can't totally blame the organizers or race track for not trying. They had experts/firms from around the world working on and trying different things to solve the problem.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Jessica said:


> The track itself is crumbling apart or something and needs to be repaved, and I read that the pits are kinda... crappy. :\
> 
> But who cares? Montreal is always one of the best races! I can't remember a boring Canadian Grand Prix since I started watching. They're always so eventful!
> 
> This is just so stupid and doesn't make any sense.



So much for Bernie's handshake qualities


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2008)

ssouske said:


> if im not mistaken, bernie likes his padock and pit facilities to be nice and comfy... thats one of the reasons why he axed silverstone... because BDRC does not want to give in to his demands of higher royalties to bernie and FOM... and because bernie thinks that the new renovation plan for silverstone sucks...
> 
> anyway... i just hope we see canada back in the calendar in time for the season...



Owh is that why they still race at monaco


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2008)

monaco is different... they race in monaco because of the money and glamorhistory and because its a very boring race... period...  

anyway... less interesting and marketing related stuff... but its something we will notice in japan...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Like Silverstone going away? :\


Amongst others. KERS, Engine rules, Grooved tires, Gearbox Rules, Pit lane safety car, etc


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

I also read that the newer tracks, which are all in countries with oil (or retarded sums of money) are all paying like $20 million dollars for their races, whereas the older, "classic" tracks only pay like $5 million and can't keep up. :\

I really hope this isn't going to, I don't know... Kill off all the old tracks we love (except Money Bags Monaco, which I don't love anymore because it's a boring race).

The "Formula 1 World Championship" is going to turn into the "Formula 1 Asian Championship" in a few years, I can feel it.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

In the end it's all about money, but they're definitely losing flair by commercialising it too much :/


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

Well if it means more asian wiminz .... 


No. No .... Must. not. think. of. azn. wiminz.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2008)

well... if thats the case then... just wait for all the oil to dry up... by then we should be seeing the world Formula 1 solar powered car championship or something... 

more news on ferrari... i don't know if it was posted here but... ferrari will go back to their traditional lolipop for the remaining 3 races...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, back to the roots

I hope they still have trained mechanics for that


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

Well didn't they use the lollipop at the start of the season?

The lollipop guy probably has one of the easiest jobs during the pitstops. I'd think you'd just need very good eyes to know exactly when everything's finished.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Amongst others. KERS, Engine rules, Grooved tires, Gearbox Rules, Pit lane safety car, etc



KERS is fucked up I heard some guy got electrocuted during a test at BMW.
Also the teams need to develope 2 cars. One with KERS and one without it, and we dont even know that this system will be alot better than current systems. Plus its expensive, I might have red somewhere that the system will be 0.1 sec faster that normal engines etc. But the costs are extremely high.
So the little budget team will be better off with just developing a system without KERS !


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2008)

am pretty sure there a korean GP on the horizan too!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Well didn't they use the lollipop at the start of the season?
> 
> The lollipop guy probably has one of the easiest jobs during the pitstops. I'd think you'd just need very good eyes to know exactly when everything's finished.



"Easy" job my ass, you're under high pressure to do everything right and as we saw in the last race, a lot depends on you


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

KERS is there for roadcar development tbh. Fair enough, but pretty shitty.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> KERS is there for roadcar development tbh. Fair enough, but pretty shitty.



No not really..........the system on roadcars would be verry different if you ask me.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> "Easy" job my ass, you're under high pressure to do everything right and as we saw in the last race, a lot depends on you



I forget what happened.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> "Easy" job my ass, you're under high pressure to do everything right and as we saw in the last race, a lot depends on you



What pressure ?
You shouldnt make such a big deal out of te lollipop man.
I mean im sure its stresfull, but cmon lets be honest even e criple can do that job


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

A CHILD could do the job, but if you screw up for just a sec, the race can be lost


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> A CHILD could do the job, but if you screw up for just a sec, the race can be lost



well if you build in that extra second in the strategy im sure it will work out.
A lollipopman shouldnt be so eager to pop the lolli


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2008)

for KERS, the intention is to develop a system where the technology can eventually trickle down to the normal road car... 

as for the lollipop man, well... a second too early or too late can cost you a race win or a position... i think its also a very stressful job... you have to be quick in raising the lollipop but you also have to have the right timing... 

ferrari's light system is far more efficient IMO... its just that, idiots should not be allowed to manually override it... like what happened in singapore


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2008)

lollypop dude is the most dangerous job!!! freeking you could get runover by them beasts of a machine!!!


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2008)

lol! the guy who operates the jack in front of the car has the most probability of getting run over by the car...  think about it... he has to be in a certain place relatively close to where the car will stop so he can raise the car as fast as he can...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

ssouske said:


> lol! the guy who operates the jack in front of the car has the most probability of getting run over by the car...  think about it... he has to be in a certain place relatively close to where the car will stop so he can raise the car as fast as he can...



I think coincidally it was a ferrari case where schumacher or someone literally drove INTO the guy standing at the front


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 8, 2008)

ssouske said:


> ferrari's light system is far more efficient IMO... its just that, idiots should not be allowed to manually override it... like what happened in singapore



This is what Ferrari said:



> Domenicali declared after the race: "Unfortunately there was a mistake. It was not an electronic system, it was run manually, because normally in that condition when there are a lot of cars coming in that safety car situation. It is better to have like a lollipop but instead of a lollipop you control the green light and unfortunately there was a mistake.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think coincidally it was a ferrari case where schumacher or someone literally drove INTO the guy standing at the front


it was rubens... 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf_elmx_waU[/YOUTUBE]
EDIT: apparently, shumi also had his "run over the jack man" moment
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBgkzKVUJ88[/YOUTUBE]


Sci-Fi said:


> This is what Ferrari said:


they do have a point but... well... i still think the lights are more efficient... >.<


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2008)

ssouske said:


> for KERS, the intention is to develop a blablablablabla



Wrong, KERS is made make F-1 engines more "green".
KERS is a primitive system, a hybrid like the toyota prius has a much better and sufficient system.
But hey you seem to know it all !


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2008)

you never have read any of mad max's statements haven't you?!? 

yes... its also to make F1 green... but the reason why max wants KERS on F1 is because he wants KERS to be actively developed by the manufacturers so that they could apply it on their future road cars...  plus the rate of development in f1 is faster so the manufacturers can 

Technologies developed in F1 have always found their way onto your road cars... it may not be the same system as it is per se in the f1 car, but more or less it uses the principles developed and learned in f1...

and yes... KERS IS an old f1 concept... if im not mistaken, mclaren have explored in KERS years ago... though it was banned by the FIA or FIM back then...





			
				autosport article said:
			
		

> "In 2009 Formula One is going hybrid as the first stage of a programme to divert the vast research effort at the pinnacle of motor sport towards energy efficiency," he said...
> 
> ..."By bringing in rule changes which make these technologies the only means by which a power advantage can be obtained, we can ensure that the outstanding engineers and huge budgets available to *Formula One will be deployed on energy recovery technologies which are directly relevant to the car industry's efforts to reduce CO2 emissions as well as the average motorist's fuel bill*."


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2008)

ssouske said:


> you never have read any of mad max's statements haven't you?!?
> 
> yes... its also to make F1 green... but the reason why max wants KERS on F1 is because he wants KERS to be actively developed by the manufacturers so that they could apply it on their future road cars...  plus the rate of development in f1 is faster so the manufacturers can
> 
> ...



He thinks it can be aplyed in road cars. Yet we already do have sufficient hybrids.
But Max introduced it a bit sneaky, first he freezes the engine development.
And after that he says owh we can re-introduce KERS so you guys can get more power..........
They better unfreeze the engines !


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

I read that the 2009 cars are supposed to look REALLY stupid, but it has nothing to do with slick tires.

Does anyone have any pictures? :\


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> They better unfreeze the engines !



i agree with you on that one.. manufacturers should be allowed to choose whatever engine type they want... O_o as long as it follows some rules... like... CO2 emissions and stuff... they're using diesel in other racing categories, so why not in F1?

plus i would love to hear the old ferrari V10 scream down the track... it sounds much better than the current V8... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy3Hn2Bom-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

What the heck.......... Where's the whole back end??!?


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2008)

slick tires ftw!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

ssouske said:


> slick tires ftw!



But the car has like.. no end..


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2008)

it has... its just not visible due to cam angle


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2008)

ssouske said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy3Hn2Bom-c[/YOUTUBE]



Schumi Schumi Schumi pek


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

The back end does seem to have a rather low profile.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The back end does seem to have a rather low profile.



Yeah, it really does.. Either that or they moved the wing up an awful lot? x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

The wing does seem very thin too, but you should stil be able to see a bit of the engine cover.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

This actually looks_ really_ strange..



The car looks so... breakable. :x


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

If McLaren wants to make a retarded matchstick car, who are we to stop them?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 8, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I read that the 2009 cars are supposed to look REALLY stupid, but it has nothing to do with slick tires.
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures? :\



Just look at any F1 pictures from the 1990's and that's pretty what the regs allow. No more winglets, appendages, or whatever. The cars should look a lot cleaner.

Here's a Ferrari 2009 picture:

Yeah, that's MS driving


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2008)

What interests me is the curving of the front spoiler.
Looking at the ferrari car I think they also have that.
Those front wings/spoilers used to be all flat, is this a way to create more wingsurface ?
I kinda liked those straight big wings.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Slicks make the cars look better, somehow. White stripes look like bullshit, I hope they don't put those on the tyres.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

I miss old pure black no stripes no shit tires, just a sticker and thats it.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2008)

sorry, but we need one anti-hamilton post every page 

Religulous banned in West Virginia

look at the wasteman suck up to kimi when he notices his on camera!! xD

LMAO!!!

Religulous banned in West Virginia

I MISS YA MONTOYA!!! even though you dissing the iceman >_>


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

I wonder if there will be surprise rain next year

It will fuck a race with slicks COMPLETELY up


----------



## Dan (Oct 8, 2008)

Videos' did not meet there intentions. Trying to diss Hamilton made no sense as drivers are congratulated all the time.

Montoya was funny though, he should have hit Kimi in his ice jaw.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

Rain makes races more interesting, just hope the stupid safety car laws die.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Rain makes races more interesting, just hope the stupid safety car laws die.


I guess there's no way to ensure safety in case of a bad crash or something, WITHOUT resetting all the hard-earned space between the cars.



This thread now officially passed 5000 posts


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Slicks make the cars look better, somehow. White stripes look like bullshit, I hope they don't put those on the tyres.



In japan green stripes


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

I meant closing the pit lane


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2008)

swear down, theirs so many jokes vidoes on youtube!

Religulous banned in West Virginia
haha! imagien doing that today!! their would be chaos!!

Religulous banned in West Virginia
xD

Religulous banned in West Virginia
annoyinh women: so how will the race be today?
kimi: *shrugs shoulders*.......its gonna be hot 

Religulous banned in West Virginia
man, its always funny when they swear!...................at 200kph!


----------



## Dan (Oct 8, 2008)

How many drivers have this same problem during a race?

Religulous banned in West Virginia


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2008)

xD

lol come on, you know that was epic


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha Sakura's journey to make babies...

lol crazy women, her kid runs into her folder, falls over and starts crying, yet she still goes for the autograph!!!


----------



## Dan (Oct 8, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> xD
> 
> lol come on, you know that was epic


It was funny, but very unprofessional.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> Haha Sakura's journey to make babies...
> 
> lol crazy women, her kid runs into her folder, falls over and starts crying, yet she still goes for the autograph!!!


Reviewing that clip, Kimi actually knocks the folder out her hand, knocking over her child and didn't even say sorry.

These videos are making me start to hate him :S


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 8, 2008)

kimi should have gone to help that kid 

disgraceful 

kimi the kid cryer


----------



## Dan (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm hoping I get so see someone knock off kimi's block before he retires.

OMG, you guys are mad. You hate Hamilton coz he's cocky. But Kimi acts like a total dick and you still like him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 8, 2008)

I can take as much Kimi abuse as I give Hamilton


----------



## Dan (Oct 8, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 8, 2008)

> I'm hoping I get so see someone knock off kimi's block before he retires.
> 
> OMG, you guys are mad. You hate Hamilton coz he's cocky. But Kimi acts like a total dick and you still like him.



 well said


Haha Sakura's journey to make babies...

words well said^^

Haha Sakura's journey to make babies...

^^loool


Haha Sakura's journey to make babies...

^^senna


----------



## Dan (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol @ shoemaker.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2008)

bwahaha the women stops her folder in front of him, the kid then runs into the folder! lol

give him some credit, he was telling the mum to go back to the kid! she carried on trying to get the autograph!!


----------



## Dan (Oct 8, 2008)

Analyze the video, and throw your fanboyism out for a minute.

He knocked the folder into the little girl.

Kimi is a monster. lol


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2008)

yep, he planned to knock the folder into the girl 
his a monster...............like montoya!!

''FUCKING RAIKKONEN! WHAT A FUCKING IDIOT!!!''


----------



## Dan (Oct 8, 2008)

Lets just bury this now.


Why has Kimi been so poor this year lol. But he might put in some fantastic performances in the final 3 races.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Well he definitely won't have any PRESSURE on him, lol.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2008)

lol i cant see him winning any of the final 3! its gonan be massa or lewis!


----------



## Dan (Oct 8, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol i cant see him winning any of the final 3! its gonan be massa or lewis!


DAMMIT. The only word missing from that sentence is the name Kimi.

I wanted to sig that


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

So next weekend is Japan. Did they make any significant track alterations in the last years? I've been out of touch


----------



## Jessica (Oct 8, 2008)

Next weekend? Japan is in a few days.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2008)

Well...and the next weekend is in a few days


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2008)

FUN-KAY!!!


----------



## K. (Oct 8, 2008)

the green tires should be interesting to see. practice in 22 hours!


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2008)

one major change on the track would be rain... 

last year was like a swimming pool... i heard that this weekend, would be relatively dry... apart from saturday qualy... 

mosley will meet with the teams after chinese gp to discuss about costs...


mad/nazi max is indeed mad... he wants teams to spend lots of money to develop kers... but he also wants cost reduction in F1... 

EDIT: and in line with cost reduction, after the standard ECU, standard engines for 2010?!?  anyone up for Scuderia Ferrari Marlboro Mercedes? or how about Vodafone McLaren Ferrari?

whats next? standard chasis? standard gearboxes? standard everything? if this standardization goes on, F1 will be come the same as A1GP...  or... why not forget F1 altogether and just do formula ferrari, mercedes, bmw, renault, toyota, honda and whatever...


----------



## K. (Oct 9, 2008)

they are trying to make the races more interesting. Actually this year the races have been more interesting as seen in the past couple of races. However, they are seeming to forget that formula one is the most technologically advanced form of motorsport.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2008)

> if this standardization goes on, F1 will be come the same as A1GP...  or... why not forget F1 altogether and just do formula ferrari, mercedes, bmw, renault, toyota, honda and whatever...


I agree with you wholeheartedly.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 9, 2008)

Driftkid said:


> they are trying to make the races more interesting. Actually this year the races have been more interesting as seen in the past couple of races. However, they are seeming to forget that formula one is the most technologically advanced form of motorsport.



F1 is trying to prevent the collapse of the series by controlling costs. Otherwise the field will be limited to only a few cars that have almost unlimited funds. There's no guarantee the car manufacturers will stay in the sport for the long haul if costs keep spiraling or finding willing sponsors to cough up more cash if needed. You can still be on the cutting edge and use or develop new technology, but at a slower and less costly pace.

Remember the original CanAm series(1966 to 1974)? That series was as unlimited and unrestricted as it gets and many technical innovations pioneered there were copied by F1 teams. They were the 1st to use wings (movable/variable angle ones too), effective turbocharging, ground-effect aerodynamics, and aerospace materials like titanium and other exotic materials as well as wind tunnel testing. All this cutting edge technology cost big money and lead to the demise of the series.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 9, 2008)

Hay guise.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2008)

Hay Nara 

I do agree that the cost have to stabalise, but not at the cost of innovation.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 9, 2008)

will it rain in fuji?!

if it does thatw asteman will win >_>

becasue ferraris are doo doo in the rain >_>


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2008)

Read another site's version of the Eccelstoned engine comments.



He best be fucking trolling.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh fucking shit. 

I think he's really getting too old for this job.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2008)

Might as well watch Indycar then.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh god no. 

Anyway, doesn't that mean only the chassis is important?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2008)

Exacly. (apart from setup etc) 

Adrian Newey will be the most sought after man in F1.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2008)

That guy is still around? 

Aerodynamics engineers get some heavy pay in F1.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2008)

He designed the Red Bull/Torro Rosso


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 9, 2008)

Hay guys


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2008)

Hay Hay


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2008)

Only one day left until practice pek


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 9, 2008)

So i was working like hell and didnt had time to read anything about F1 so fill me up XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2008)

I cant wait for tomorrow


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2008)

Tifa said:


> So i was working like hell and didnt had time to read anything about F1 so fill me up XD


Eccelstone and Mosley are being retarded


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 9, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Eccelstone and Mosley are being retarded


what you mean?? new rules or they said something bad about Kimi


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2008)

Tifa said:


> So i was working like hell and didnt had time to read anything about F1 so fill me up XD



Apparently canada is getting removed from next year's lineup, and ecclestone wants unified engines for all cars


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 9, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Apparently canada is getting removed from next year's lineup, and ecclestone wants unified engines for all cars


WTF! thats outrageous !I like Canada and UNIFIED ENGINES FOR EVERYONE? that's lame and booooring... not ecclestone just no!


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 9, 2008)

lol...might as well go back to the old days of F1 with no refueling, no wings, and use whatever DOT tires (yeah, the same tires anybody can buy at the local tire shop) you want.

After reading that article, I don't see how F1 engines can last for so many races...have to allow rebuilds OR change the limit for the maximum rpms again to maybe 10-12k. The rules already set the engine angle for all V-8's (90°), engine weight (same as the V-10), and number of valves per cylinder allowed (2 intake and 2 exhaust with no variable geometry/lift allowed), plus what materials are allowed to be used for engine parts. Most are using 180° cranks, so it would seem they already have spec engines. The valve lift and duration is probably the only team/engine secret.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2008)

Tifa said:


> WTF! thats outrageous !I like Canada and UNIFIED ENGINES FOR EVERYONE? that's lame and booooring... not ecclestone just no!



I know right.. it's like they're doing everything possible to ruin F1.

But apparently the financial crisis is fucking with this sport


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 9, 2008)

Tifa said:


> what you mean?? new rules or *they said something bad about Kimi *



so what if they did


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2008)

> After reading that article, I don't see how F1 engines can last for so many races..


Their trying to turn F1 into roadcars


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe we can buy them in stores soon


----------



## ssouske (Oct 9, 2008)

and with all these standardizations and reduction in aerodynamics, we'll probably see versions of the ariel atom racing in gps in the future... 

lol! the sport is in shambles anyway...  and if it does self destruct, i'll move my attention to A1GP and MotoGP...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 9, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> lol...might as well go back to the old days of F1 with no refueling, no wings, and use whatever DOT tires (yeah, the same tires anybody can buy at the local tire shop) you want.
> 
> After reading that article, I don't see how F1 engines can last for so many races...have to allow rebuilds OR change the limit for the maximum rpms again to maybe 10-12k. The rules already set the engine angle for all V-8's (90?), engine weight (same as the V-10), and number of valves per cylinder allowed (2 intake and 2 exhaust with no variable geometry/lift allowed), plus what materials are allowed to be used for engine parts. Most are using 180? cranks, so it would seem they already have spec engines. The valve lift and duration is probably the only team/engine secret.



Or compression, length of the exhaust etc.
And we still have the variable curve of the ignition. 
So there are lots of things you can change at a engine.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2008)

Gearbox, and tie in parts to the engine too, but this is really unwanted by most. 

brb


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 9, 2008)

and ofcourse the vollume of a exhaust


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2008)

And in 20 years, they'll standardize the drivers too. Yay Cloning!


----------



## ssouske (Oct 9, 2008)

oh looky! pics of tires for japan...  softs still have the white band... 

seriously... its ugly...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 9, 2008)

Practice has started.

So what's with these green tyres? They look pretty funky on the cars right now.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 9, 2008)

F1 and bridgestone's "make the cars green" campaign... 



EDIT: Live timing is fun... 

51mins to go before the 1st practice ends... kimi and hamilton are already going head to head in their laptimes...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 9, 2008)

A lot of tire makers have HP tires with either different colored tread stripes or color in the grooves. It's the style now, esp with the imports and show cars. It's just a silica-reinforced tread compound molded in. Since F1 car change the tires before the treads wear out, it's not a big deal. "Make cars Green" or not, it's probably more than that for Bridgestone, who has been behind in offering colors in their HP tire line.

BF Goodrich came out with the Scorcher T/A back in 1999-2000. Continental made show/concept car tires with color to highlight the tread pattern:


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2008)

Glock first? Wow


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

When is the practise resuming?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 10, 2008)

where is a live stream  ?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2008)

Live stream? JES, we're european. They're racing early in the morning for us


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

I found the most addicting game evah


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh wait. Right. Live stream to a non-live airing


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Whens practise tomorrow? 2 am right?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Live stream? JES, we're european. They're racing early in the morning for us



For practice , its not live on telly here !
Only saturday quali and the race is live,


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Same, I get "highlights" here hence my need to stream practise and turn on bbc5live commentry.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 10, 2008)

so 2am the race is gonna be?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 10, 2008)

6;30 in the morning here, if im not mistaken


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats race time surely. (were in the same timezone J_E_S) 

What about prac?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 10, 2008)

practice/quali  probably 5;15 or something xD


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 10, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> 6;30 in the morning here, if im not mistaken



where do you live m8?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 10, 2008)

the Netherlands


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 10, 2008)

so if im not mistaking it should be 6:27pm(Netherlands) right now


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 10, 2008)

BAH! whats it with finns...............and mclarens..............and the last lap?!

*Celebrates*

*Celebrates*


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2008)

They overdo it?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 10, 2008)

more like McLaren overdo it 

man im so hyped up fo japan!!!

Saturday ~ Go wembley
Sunday ~ Watch GP


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2008)

You mean ur hyped for the weekend then lol. Me too.

Going to my mates on saturday. KFC, beer and footie.

Then Sunday its JAPAN!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 10, 2008)

imma miss the live show, what imma do is wake up, eat breakfast, AVOID ALL FORMS OF MEDIA till the re-run!! 

bastard friend ruined austrlian GP for me this year! i avoided the internet, tv, papers etc till 3..............then he texts me ............'hamilton won' >_>


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> imma miss the live show, what imma do is wake up, eat breakfast, AVOID ALL FORMS OF MEDIA till the re-run!!
> 
> bastard friend ruined austrlian GP for me this year! i avoided the internet, tv, papers etc till 3..............then he texts me ............'hamilton won' >_>


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OI!!!!!, your watching it live like me. Re-runs my ass.

WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 10, 2008)

you guys got me watching youtube vids again lool

*Celebrates*

loool


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol, Lewis Hamilton is the best ever.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Live pwns re-runs


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 10, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Live pwns re-runs



i have to agree my double enemy


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Just a few hours to prac boys and Jessy


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2008)

PRACTICE!!!!!!!

Finally something to watch.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 10, 2008)

hey man, i gotta trek to wembley tomorrow! and i probably wont get home till midnight'ish!! NO WAY am i gonna wake up at 5:30!


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes you are. come on you know re-runs suck.

The fact that its live means suspense, thrills and the whole shebang.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 10, 2008)

practice in 3hours time... does anyone have live stream links?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

I posted them on the previous page.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 10, 2008)

man, atleast china is like at 6-7am range, 5:30 is just doodoo!! plus waking up early sunday morning sucks!! its so DRRRRRRRY!!

in a way, avioding the media and waiting for the re-run is just as dedicated! lol


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2008)

Bah i'll be awake in a few hours still, watching like a real GARtleman


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 10, 2008)

more montoya magic!!!



'oh deer'! lol at williams...............first they dont get the sarcasm, then they describe a deer as a 'horse with horns' :LOS


----------



## Dan (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAH!!!!

Trulli is now my 2nd favorite.

'Don't worry, I'm pushing like a hell'


----------



## ssouske (Oct 10, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> BAH! whats it with finns...............and mclarens..............and the last lap?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 10, 2008)

ssouske said:


> ah... i watched that race in spain back in 2001... as a ferrari fan, yes i was indeed delighted...
> 
> anyway... i like how mika and michael's rivalry went on... they are very good frends and rivals at the same time...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 11, 2008)

Interesting:

1.  HAMILTON      McLaren       1m18.404s

2.  RAIKKONEN     Ferrari       1m18.644s

3.  KOVALAINEN    McLaren       1m18.821s

4.  ALONSO        Renault       1m18.852s

5.  MASSA         Ferrari       1m18.874s

6.  KUBICA        BMW           1m18.979s

7.  TRULLI        Toyota        1m19.026s

8.  GLOCK         Toyota        1m19.118s

9.  VETTEL        Toro Rosso    1m19.638s

10. BOURDAIS      Toro Rosso    1m20.167s

11. COULTHARD     Red Bull      1m18.187s

12. PIQUET        Renault       1m18.274s

13. WEBBER        Red Bull      1m18.354s

14. NAKAJIMA      Williams      1m18.594s

15. ROSBERG       Williams      1m18.672s

16. HEIDFELD      BMW           1m18.835s

17. BARRICHELLO   Honda         1m18.882s

18. BUTTON        Honda         1m19.100s

19. SUTIL         Force India   1m19.163s

20. FISICHELLA    Force India   1m19.910s


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 11, 2008)

Massa.... poor Massa


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 11, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Massa.... poor Massa



Screw the F1. Your signature...


----------



## ssouske (Oct 11, 2008)

lol! massa is definitely heavier for tomorrow's race... while kimi is a bit light... that or massa's car sucks when its got raceday fuel inside it... 

he is in the 3rd row and will need a miraculous start to get behind kimi and chase lewis...

hnnn... anyway... a very interesting grid for tomorrow... we might see kimi and lewis tangle in the 1st corner if kimi gets a clean get away... ^^

lewis' overly aggressive driving style + kimi's "i've-got-nothing-to-loose" situation = ?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimi and Hamilton off in the first corner


----------



## ssouske (Oct 11, 2008)

while massa and kovalenen DNFs... 

hence, alonso's 2nd win ... 

i've been thinking though... what if alonso is just following Schumi's footsteps... like... he took 2 wdcs (ms = 1994 & 95 alonso 2005 & 06), then a pause for 4 years... after that a series of wdc crowns in the team he built...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2008)

Noooooo pole for Hamilton


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 11, 2008)

ssouske said:


> while massa and kovalenen DNFs...
> 
> hence, alonso's 2nd win ...
> 
> i've been thinking though... what if alonso is just following Schumi's footsteps... like... he took 2 wdcs (ms = 1994 & 95 alonso 2005 & 06), then a pause for 4 years... after that a series of wdc crowns in the team he built...



No you didnt compare alonso with schumi right ?
And Alonso's victory in Singapore was PURE luck.....


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 11, 2008)

Charlie Whiting taking some heat at Fuji:

Render


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA!

Pole bitches. 

THIS IS THE RACE WHERE KOVALAINEN CAN SHOW THAT HE ISN'T A FLOP AND HELP HAMILTON. KEEP MASSA AS FAR AWAY AS POSSIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 11, 2008)

good start we have the pole , hopefully we can win 2moroz race


----------



## ssouske (Oct 11, 2008)

i didn't compare alonso to the great schumi... im just saying that he MIGHT be following the steps of one of the greatest men in F1...

lol! lets just see... kimi and hami for race ending accident @ turn 1... 

massa with his heavier car will pass everyone later in the race... he has superb race pace... as is the case mostly for ferrari...


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

Kovalianen will help hinder Massa's plans. Mclaren are in a good situation.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 11, 2008)

okay... kovalanen wins, and massa gets 2nd... kimi and hami dnf... massa leads wdc by 1pt while mclaren leads wcc by 3pts...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

I hate team driving its fucking lame.


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol, thats just a dream scenario though.

I'm saying, whatever strategy Massa has, Kovalianen can affect that as he is between Massa and Hamilton.

--

It will always happen lol.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

I know it will happen, and its the reason I despise Massa and his other Nr.2 ilk.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 11, 2008)

lol yeah... seriously though, massa sucks pretty bad when he is behind more than 3 cars... either he pushes way too hard or he just can't find a way to overtake...


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

This thread is pretty empty.

Is everyone getting rest so they can wake up for the race?

I'm doing an all nighter.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2008)

I fear I won't be able to see it live


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

Why coz you'll be sleeping?

Fight the sleep.


----------



## shirish (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy about Raikonnen kun and Alonso kun's qualifying. Unhappy with Massa. I hope Ferrari pulls some brilliant strategy to pull him forward though. Hamilton needs to be defeated for racing world's sake!


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, because Hamilton reviving F1 is a bad thing.


----------



## shirish (Oct 11, 2008)

Of course. 
Rather he not do that.

btw, I wasn't making arguments on a logical intention but rather on a fandom rant basis.


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

I know 

Thats what 99.9% of people in this thread do.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

4 am still awake how are you boys doing?


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

It's 3am here.

I'm not even tired.

On my PS3 you see


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

Good! Im glad I wont be alone watching live 



PS3


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

You got a PS3?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

Heck no, my heart died with the Dreamcast 

/Rubs Dreamcast


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh boy... keep up with the times.

You missing out man.


----------



## shirish (Oct 11, 2008)

10:28 PM here. live in two hours...I'm not worried about staying up you see


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh dont worry I play plenty of 360 and PS3, I loan my friends consoles, never got around to getting one lol

/EDIT : Good one more joining the party


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

shirish said:


> 10:28 PM here. live in two hours...I'm not worried about staying up you see


Nice. You got a good timezone for this race.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Oh dont worry I play plenty of 360 and PS3, I loan my friends consoles, never got around to getting one lol


Ahh cool. 


COME ON!!!!! 2 HOURS!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

I believe that is U.S eastern time 

I'll get a 360 when Star Ocean and Resident Evil comes out


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahhh US 

Cool, I'm playing an F1 game atm


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

I have F1 GP on Dreamcast 

And various others on PS2


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

Boot up ur Dreamcast and start playing lol.


----------



## shirish (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah. Wish I was in Japan though. 

i was pleasantly surprised to have found an F1 related thread on NF. 

How are you guys doing? (Other than the video game talk which I cannot participate in due to lack of resources and experience)


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

Twin monitors// VGA cable. 

Its always plugged in 

Doing fine shirish, you will find this is much more then an F1 thread, its a convo thread more like it, where F1 and motosports fans hang out.


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey shirish, whose your favorite racer then?

This is definitely the place for open minded sports fans /sarcasm


----------



## shirish (Oct 11, 2008)

As expected then. Conversation is always desirable. 

I used to be bigly into motor sports while I had access to television. Now though, college and lack of non American channels has deprived me of that. 

Only racing, a good one though, that I get to do nowadays is bike (not the one with an engine) racing which I'm quite proficient at.

But coming back to F1, you guys looking forward to the Desert race next year?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

Open minded? lol were just a bunch of h8ers gathered together


----------



## shirish (Oct 11, 2008)

Venom said:


> Hey shirish, whose your favorite racer then?
> 
> This is definitely the place for open minded sports fans /sarcasm


Well, it used to be Mika Hakinnen and later Jenson Button, but I have to say nowadays it is increasingly Alonso. 

Ah well, opinionated discussion can be expected f any topic right? Be it politics or sports or entertainment, can't avoid it


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

Alonso is the most complete F1 driver atm for my money. 

gtg :3


----------



## shirish (Oct 11, 2008)

It took me a while to figure out what gtg means 

Bye buddy


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

I say being sarcastic lol.

Someones tired lol 

--

Cool, Alonso is a very very good driver. A shame he hasn't really put a challenge this year.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2008)

Preview show is a go see you guys if there is a safety car


----------



## Dan (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool, peace out.

I'm gonna go at 4:30 to watch the ITV1 preview show


----------



## ssouske (Oct 12, 2008)

hami has been a little bit too aggressive during the start... 

anyway... did somebody say that an alonso win is impossible?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 12, 2008)

While hes leading saying that he can win the race .
Thats easy.........


----------



## ssouske (Oct 12, 2008)

so how about now?  alonso win... 

seriously... i despised him back then... especially in his 2006 season when hes so fucking arrogant because he "beat" the great michael schumacher... LOL

but seeing him right now, kinda reminds me of the stuff that i read about what michael did for ferrari on his first year there back in 96... in a very uncompetitive car, he made use of certain situations to his advantage to eek out wins... LOL

anyway... looks like my prediction about kimi and hamilton off on the 1st corner came true... but the weird twist was that it was lewis who looked like he wanted to take out both ferraris...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations to Fernando for FANTASTIC win proving once again that he is a true world champion.
I wont comment about Hamiltons start  except saying that he need to improve and to not panic when somebody passes him.
Massa.... poor bad pathetic?? yeah he was THAT bad
Championship over for Kimi even mathematically but i enjoyed his fight with Kubica well done both.
Well done Piquet and Lol Nakajima


----------



## ssouske (Oct 12, 2008)

i think massa was both awesome and pathetic today... while a few accidents made him look like a dick (i.e. hitting hami and hitting bourdais), he was superb during the laps when he did fastest lap after fastest lap... and at the least, he was able to salvage 1pt... so 6 down on lewis... 2 ferrari 1-2s would cure that...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 12, 2008)

i wouldnt be so sure about Massa's point.. its under investigation


----------



## ssouske (Oct 12, 2008)

oh yeah... the incident with bourdais... O_o well... for the sake of the championship, i hope he gets a fine... ^^


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 12, 2008)

the incident with bourdais is bourdais fault !!
He got a blue light in the pits.............


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 12, 2008)

lol?? Bourdais already took his driving line but Massa rushed in and tried to pass him..( like he couldnt do it in next turn) so it Massa's fault..


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> lol?? Bourdais already took his driving line but Massa rushed in and tried to pass him..( like he couldnt do it in next turn) so it Massa's fault..



Uhh no not really, Bourdais got a blue line, so he should be aware of the car next to him. This hasnt got anything to do with taking a raceline because of the blue light. So.....
We'll see if Bourdais gets punished for it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 12, 2008)

..... Bourdais wasnt 1 lap behind Massa so he could stop and let Massa pass him...the accident happen in the corner not just after the pits,which means he joined the race following the driving line and Massa tried to pass him from outside which is impossible and loosing 7 seconds


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 12, 2008)

Fucking AWESOME race. 

It's just a shame Kovy had an engine failure. It all made the race much more exciting though. I think Hamilton and Massa both deserved their drive through penalties though. 

My driver(s) of the day were Kubica and Piquet. Kubica drove magically fighting off the faster Ferrari of Kimi. Piquet was very strong and fast through the race, great strategy and if he didn't go off the track near the end of the race I think he would've had Kimi because his tyres were screwed trying to beat Kubica.

Alonso drove very well too, but that's expected since he's probably the best drive on the track, he's just not got the car behind him.

EDIT: Also, you'd be foolish to say it was Bourdais' fault. He was coming out of the pit and had the racing line. Massa was just too hot into the corner, trying to get a move on because he was doing fast laps. 

I haven't read up on the FIA's decision, but if they claim it was Bourdais' fault, I'll lose what little faith in them I've got left.

EDIT #2: Also, forgot to say that they were both *fighting for position*, therefore you're racing AS SOON as you leave the white line that ends your limiter.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> ..... Bourdais wasnt 1 lap behind Massa so he could stop and let Massa pass him...the accident happen in the corner not just after the pits,which means he joined the race following the driving line and Massa tried to pass him from outside which is impossible and loosing 7 seconds



Where did I say Massa was 1lap behind ?
Bourdais got a blue light in the pits thats all im saying.
He should be aware of other cars on the track !!

*edit* Im right in this matter, bourdais got a 25sec penalty.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 12, 2008)

IMO, nobody should have been penalized...  its a *friggin racing incident*...

they were racing for position... the blue light at the end of the pit just warns the driver going out that there is a faster car coming behind him... 

bourdais had the right to defend his position... in fact, he actually tried to give it to massa by taking the tighter line through the corner... massa had other ideas though...   massa should have used the slightly wider line... he may have lost a few tenths if he did that, and he should have avoided that spin which cost him say, 10-20 seconds...

anyway: there is no secret that alonso is my man of the race... he took advantage of the situation, and he drove the wheels of that renault...


----------



## El Torero (Oct 12, 2008)

King Alonso is back, bwahahaha 

Only give him a good car and not the shit car he has in Renault; he would be winning every race


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 12, 2008)

That's fucking shocking. I hate the FIA, bunch of tossers. They're giving F1 a bad name.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2008)

I didn't see the race because I was sleeping. 

What happened


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2008)

Meh.

Watched it, had a few thrills. Maybe I didn't enjoy it as much because I was tired.

Anyway, Hamilton needs to calm down before he throws the championship away.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 12, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> That's fucking shocking. I hate the FIA, bunch of tossers. They're giving F1 a bad name.



SHocking ? You should watch it again, you'll Bourdais pushed it too much !


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2008)

At least Vettel got points again


----------



## ssouske (Oct 12, 2008)

well... sad news for bourdais though... its one of those rare chances where he should have finished ahead of vettel...   he had a nice, quiet race today... until massa got too close... 

if bourdais was punished, kimi, alonso, and i think kubica should all have gotten drive throughs for doing the similar stunts (i.e. trying to defend position) while going out of the pits... :faceplam

as for hamilton, man... he is just too aggressive... =___= its okay to be aggressive, but not like that... O_o if he looses the championship because of his over aggressiveness, i'll really laugh at him...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2008)

That would just show that he's still too young to be a champion


----------



## ssouske (Oct 12, 2008)

lol! maybe... but one thing is for sure, i kinda like alonso right now... he's not as arrogant as he was say, for the past 3 years... 

though, i think he still has that grudge against lewis from last year... 




			
				post race press conference said:
			
		

> *Q: (Livio Oricchio – O Estado de Sao Paulo) To all drivers: the stewards decided to give Lewis Hamilton a drive-through penalty for what happened at the start. Do you consider that was fair?*
> *FA:* *I agree.*
> *KR:* I don’t know. I didn’t see the whole thing. I only saw him when he came up next to me. I’m not sure if he hit me or not but they make their decisions, so I have nothing against it.
> *RK:* I don’t know what happened in the first corner, so it’s difficult to judge.



FA = alonso
KR = raikkonen
RK = kubica


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2008)

Massa ran into him man.

schumacher done shit like that all the time and it was called good racing. Fact is Massa was never gonna allow Hamilton to just pass him, normally in a situation like that you would back off and let them pass avoiding a collision. But Massa thought fuck that I'm not just gonna let him pass. Massa was happy to spin Hamilton.

You saw the Ferrari garage. They had an orgasm.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2008)

Now if Alonso has a decent car next year... it's on again


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, which I'm hoping is the case. Alonso is a fantastic driver.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 12, 2008)

lets face it... hamilton cocked up today in the first corner... he would not have had that incident with massa had he settled behind kimi... instead, he had to outbreak himself, take kimi and massa with him and let massa through... 

also, the fact that massa saw some space (i.e. the kerb) means hami left the door open so massa can counter attack... 

anyway... who in the right mind would not be happy if your main championship rival spun out?


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2008)

*


ssouske said:



			lets face it... hamilton cocked up today in the first corner... he would not have had that incident with massa had he settled behind kimi... instead, he had to outbreak himself, take kimi and massa with him and let massa through... 

also, the fact that massa saw some space (i.e. the kerb) means hami left the door open so massa can counter attack...
		
Click to expand...

*


ssouske said:


> anyway... who in the right mind would not be happy if your main championship rival spun out?


Doesn't justify what happened but I guess so.

--

It was done cynically though, its a bit different to producing a brilliant piece of driving to overtake someone.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 12, 2008)

I want to see if Hamilton and Massa are able to at least be in the podium with normal/bad cars like Alonso does


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2008)

Renault isn't that bad.

They would definitely get a podium here and there like how Alonso is doing now.

But pound for pound Alonso is the best.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2008)

cant belive bourdais got a 25 sec post penalty thats just bul**** come on i just am getting sick with these decsions(spelling)


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 12, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> SHocking ? You should watch it again, you'll Bourdais pushed it too much !



You're blind on fanboyism. Bourdais did nothing wrong, even the commentators said that he was perfectly fine.

Also, how can you call exiting a pitlane "pushing it" when the most he was doing at that corner was about 120mph whereas Massa would've been topped out at 200mph coming down the full straight.

Of course Bourdais would've known he'd be on a shootout with Massa, and he held his line fine and Massa went into HIM, not the other way around.

Another terrible decision by the FIA. F1 really has lost a lot of credibility this season.

As for the first corner, I think Hamilton deserved the penalty. Let's face it, he was lucky not to hit anyone. He locked his wheels up and they stayed like that for more than 3/4 seconds, and as you know, these cars are blindingly fast, so that's nothing to them. If Kimi hadn't dodged, then they would've hit. He also forced Kovy wide, almost hitting him.

The Massa/Hamilton issue was also a deserved penalty. It was obvious what Massa's intention were, even if they were dirty.

EDIT: Also, does anyone else think this was possibly the best race of the season? Lots of opportunities, etc. Very exciting, especially the very beginning and the last 20 or so laps.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2008)

nop not the best


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't really remember a more exciting race, apart from the Vettel win.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 12, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Another terrible decision by the FIA. F1 really has lost a lot of credibility this season.



FIA lost all their credibility for me last season when they cheated to perjudicate Alonso and Raikkonen penalizating them for stupid things, and help Hamilton who commited a lot of faults but wasn?t penalizated even once.

At least this year FIA isn?t crazy and at least Hamilton has been punished if he was doing something bad.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> FIA lost all their credibility for me last season when they cheated to perjudicate Alonso and Raikkonen penalizating them for stupid things, and help Hamilton who commited a lot of faults but wasn´t penalizated even once.
> 
> At least this year FIA isn´t crazy and at least Hamilton has been punished if he was doing something bad.



hamilton is punished for every little thing they will find new things dont worry i am the 1st to admit he desrved the penalty this race but how does massa get the same penalty for taking hamilton out of the race there is a difference when you go down 1-2 places and when u go down to last, the guys in the ferrari garage were celbrating as if they won the championship when massa did that..... goes to show

come on sakata last year alonso was treated fairly.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 12, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> You're blind on fanboyism. Bourdais did nothing wrong, even the commentators said that he was perfectly fine.
> 
> Also, how can you call exiting a pitlane "pushing it" when the most he was doing at that corner was about 120mph whereas Massa would've been topped out at 200mph coming down the full straight.
> 
> ...




Well the commentator here said something else.
But lets keep it to the facts. Bourdais got a blue light in the pits. That means "watch out for other cars". So what happens Bourdais doesnt look in his mirrors or beside him and races to corner, he brakes late because he doesnt want to lose the position. Therefore comming into a collision with massa who's front tires were already past Bourdais. The only thing Bourdais did wrong is not watching out for another car. Im not fanboying if this wouldve happened with hammilton i wouldve want the same punnishment for Bourdais.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2008)

> wouldve happened with hammilton i wouldve want the same punnishment for Bourdais



i wouldnt see that hapning to be truthful m8 no offense


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 12, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> i wouldnt see that hapning to be truthful m8 no offense



No Hammilton much rather rides to the end of a corner and brake so late that he becomes a target for drivers who wants to make the corner. 

and i said IF


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow great race, congrats to Alonso again proving he's the complete driver in F1.

As things stand with the drama/penalties I think they were all fair bar the Bourdais incident. It was an unjust penalty, to my mind it was Bourdais line to take.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> No Hammilton much rather rides to the end of a corner and brake so late that he becomes a target for drivers who wants to make the corner.
> 
> and i said IF





and i say ''IF'' that happand you wouldnt cause lets be truthful here everthing hamilton does is 'wrong' according to everyone on this fourm(expect venom and nara)


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 12, 2008)

Hamilton was quite clearly in the wrong for the first corner incident, it would be idiotic to argue otherwise ....


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> i am the 1st to admit he desrved the penalty this race




i know he done wrong ^^


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAmilton!!!

wasteman!! ''i can handle the pressure'' 

fool is trying to screw raikkonen up all the time!! canada.......belgium, now japan!! good massa gave him a beeyatch slap!!!

whats he on he didnt touch anyone into the first corner?! his retardedness caused the half the apck behind him to run wide!! FOOL!!



Venom said:


> Massa ran into him man.
> 
> schumacher done shit like that all the time and it was called good racing. Fact is Massa was never gonna allow Hamilton to just pass him, normally in a situation like that you would back off and let them pass avoiding a collision. But *Massa thought fuck that I'm not just gonna let him pass. Massa was happy to spin Hamilton*.
> 
> You saw the Ferrari garage. They had an orgasm.



SO IM GUESSING HAMILTON THOUGHT 'WTF?! i dont care if i create havoc,  HOW DARE someone overtake the driver no one can overtake in thef irst corner!!' or 'oh its only massa, he wont touch the great senna..............i eman choker'!

xD


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> LOL
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAmilton!!!
> 
> ...



what the heck are you talking about man, you really dont make any sense


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol, Massa well off the track. The logical thing was to back off and not hit into Hamilton.

Hamilton wasn't in the wrong for the incident with Massa.

If someone drives into you. There is nothing you can do, the damage has been done. Whether your Senna, Schumacher, Hamilton, Massa or anyone. If your driving and someone comes into you its not your fault lol.

--

Scholzee, when it comes to Hamilton they don't go with logic.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 12, 2008)

Hamilton brings it upon himself with his mouth cashing checks he cant pay, and also his crappy on the limit of the rules driving style.


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, Hamilton b talkin so lets take him of da road and have everyone laugh.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 12, 2008)

Imagine F1 drivers as trolls


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 12, 2008)

Why are guys so defensive when it comes to Hammilton ?
No one says it was his fault he got ran into by Massa.


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2008)

No-one is being defensive.

We just have different opinions.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 12, 2008)

Venom said:


> No-one is being defensive.
> 
> We just have different opinions.



But your opinions dont make any sense at all.......
Stay with the facts !


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2008)

How does it make no sense lol?

Please explain yourself.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 12, 2008)

pshhhhhhhhhh

when lewser ran into kimi in canada he never actually said 'hands up, it was my fault', he tried to place blame elsewhere >_>

anywho, if he was so much faster then massa, he cudda taken him down the mile drag down the home staright! once again he goes OTT when he didnt have to!!

not defending massa, but when your driving out of the pit-lane, you really should keep an eye out for the cars bombing down the straight at 190mph!!


----------



## El Torero (Oct 12, 2008)

Alonso in the declarations of today after winning the race: ''If I can help, I´ll help Massa''


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 12, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Alonso in the declarations of today after winning the race: ''If I can help, I?ll help Massa''



what he really saying is.......

''if i can piss all over hamiltons title chances, then HELL YEAH!!!''


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> not defending massa, but when your driving out of the pit-lane, you really should keep an eye out for the cars bombing down the straight at 190mph!!



then who are you defending?



> Alonso in the declarations of today after winning the race: ''If I can help, I?ll help Massa''



still hates hamilton, figures mofo



> what he really saying is.......
> 
> ''if i can piss all over hamiltons title chances, then HELL YEAH!!!''


----------



## ssouske (Oct 12, 2008)

well... its no secret that alonso still has that grudge over lewis from last season... 

edit: im guessing that statement may have come from some spanish news paper eh? 

*NEWS:*

*massa denies intent in hitting lewis and admits he has crush on brit* 


*hamilton admits mistake but says he didnt force everybody wide*


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 12, 2008)

ssouske said:


> *hamilton admits mistake but says he didnt force everybody wide*




apart from the BIG RED FERRARI next to him..................the guy must be colour blind! xD


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 12, 2008)

> massa denies intent in hitting lewis and admits *he has crush on brit *



always knew he was gay


----------



## ssouske (Oct 12, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> apart from the BIG RED FERRARI next to him..................the guy must be colour blind! xD



lol! according to what i read, lewis said he did go wide, but so did the 2 ferraris... LOL! so he didn't force kimi and massa wide... as kimi was trying to turn into the corner, kimi suddenly lost grip and ran wide just like massa. hamilton was there so he was blamed... 



Scholzee said:


> always knew he was gay


----------



## birabudo (Oct 12, 2008)

Is it me or does it seem that fuji will produce some great races in the near future seriously
I thought this track would be boring in the dry but I was wrong and fuji is the shit. To bad 
they go back to suzuka next which is a great track I actually think they should visit japan 2 times a year  and toss away boring gp's like valencia okay it was the track's first gp but I'm calling it


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 12, 2008)

James Allen? Yes he does want a little Hamilton inside him


----------



## ssouske (Oct 13, 2008)

lol! he gets an orgasm every time hamilton sits on the car..


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2008)

Hamiltongasm lol


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 13, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> what the heck are you talking about man, you really dont make any sense



I have to agree. Most of your statements are just blind insults towards Hamilton. The best way to back up your driver is by using facts in an appropriate way instead of saying things like "Lewser", etc. all the time.



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Why are guys so defensive when it comes to Hammilton ?
> No one says it was his fault he got ran into by Massa.



I'm a Hamilton fan, and I've let that be known in this forum before, but even I can say that he shouldn't have forced it in the first corner. His tyres were screwed after that, and I think it was just frustration that made him want to fight back. It happens to the best of drivers.

The funny thing is, even with tyres destroyed down to the canvas, Hamilton STILL managed to take Massa. I don't understand why Massa is getting sympathy, because in all honesty he should have known that Hamilton's tyres were fucked, and that he'd either have to pit, or he could just take him in the next few corners anyway. 

Massa was stupid to just throw a blind attack off the track and spin Hamilton. Penalty was deserved.

In all fairness, it was a sloppy race from almost ALL the big contenders. Everyone should put it behind them, and just think about how well Kubica, Piquet, Alonso, etc. raced.

EDIT: Also, after reading that interview with Massa, it's nice to know that he had a level head about it all.

+rep to Massa from me tbh. I always disliked him from interviews on the track, but off it he seems pretty sound.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2008)

Alonso is some sort of special isnt he?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Alonso is some sort of special isnt he?



I hated Alonso because of all the stuff that went down in McLaren, but tbh I kind of feel bad for him now. It's funny how a driver can suddenly get your respect just by driving amazingly.

I can honestly say that he's the best driver in F1 at the moment, and I'm not even a fan of his. I hope he gets a good car in Renault next year because it'd be nice to see him contending a lot more now.

This year I've not really supported anyone in particular. I've now just started to support the driver who drives the best on the day of the race, but I still personally prefer McLaren's to win races, especially Heikki because I think he needs the wins now tbh. Just to say to Ron Dennis that he's not some back-seat driver who is there to support Hamilton.

I'm kind of worried about next season though. If these new engine rules and regulations kick in, then it may either make or break the sport in my opinion.

Tough times for Formula One.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 13, 2008)

Does everyone actually think that Hamilton went to pits because his tyres where damaged???
How about this : He was last they put him in so when the others will pit he will try to regain some positions.It would work Lewis didnt had some trouble with overtaking some cars :S
And Bourdais penalty is SHIT. Can the drivers just fucking race? what about Kubica and Raikkonen then?


----------



## El Torero (Oct 13, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I hated Alonso because of all the stuff that went down in McLaren, but tbh I kind of feel bad for him now. It's funny how a driver can suddenly get your respect just by driving amazingly.



Well, what happened last year was fault of Dennis and Hamilton. Alonso was given the number 1 of the team, but Hamilton wanted to proof everybody how of special he was, so he fucked Alonso a lot of times (like that Hungary pre-race where Alonso was penalizated 'cause Hamilton obstaculized him. Normal commisioners would have penalizated Hamilton, not Alonso).

And well, McLaren is english, Dennis is english, and Hamilton is english too. And oh, Alonso was spanish, so Dennis decided to give all the benefits to Hamilton who was the new english talent of the F1. If these privileges perjudicated the current champion Alonso, who cares.

PD: All the cars of F1 should have the same motors. I hope Renault car gets improved next year.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 13, 2008)

hnnn... im actually excited with the changes next year... more specifically, the return of the slick tires... ahaha! this means more mechanical grip! and then we get reduced aerodynamic appendages and sorts so that there would be less dependence on aerodynamics... more mechanical grip + less aero grip (should) =  more overtaking because you can closely follow the car ahead of you... and then the KERS boost button comes into play...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2008)

I was disappointed by both Hamilton and Alonso's antics last year, but saying that hugely impressed by how Alonso has bounced back. Hamilton just slipped down, in my respect totem he has fell down.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 13, 2008)

Well its nice to try to make F1 more exciting and stuff but not by MAKING it slower! for god sake...this is F1 not bicycle or something else...
Brind back the 2001 rules!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2008)

ssouske said:


> hnnn... im actually excited with the changes next year... more specifically, the return of the slick tires... ahaha! this means more mechanical grip! and then we get reduced aerodynamic appendages and sorts so that there would be less dependence on aerodynamics... more mechanical grip + less aero grip (should) =  more overtaking because you can closely follow the car ahead of you... and then the KERS boost button comes into play...



Lol "boost button"

I still don't know, how does that work?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2008)

Lets go back to turbo's


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2008)

And hay bales as safety measures, too


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2008)

Rofl  

I am concerned about some of the rule changes too, I'll take it as it comes, but the one thing that would kill it dead is standard engines. 

Most of us old schoolers will say "fuck it".


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 13, 2008)

Im seriously thinking stopping watching F1 if the next year is gonna be crap.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2008)

Me too, I only have so many hours in the day for being a nerd/anime/games.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 13, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Does everyone actually think that Hamilton went to pits because his tyres where damaged???
> How about this : He was last they put him in so when the others will pit he will try to regain some positions.It would work Lewis didnt had some trouble with overtaking some cars :S
> And Bourdais penalty is SHIT. Can the drivers just fucking race? what about Kubica and Raikkonen then?



Yes, it's a fact he went in because his tyres were damaged.

Think about it, he was going extremely fast down to that first corner, these cars hit top speed in a matter of seconds, and he locked his wheels up meaning these tyres were being pushed forcefully across the ground at burning hot temperatures due to friction, and at amazing speeds.

ITV coverage have a guy in the pitlane who checks out each team, and he said that when he viewed the tyres they were completely burnt down to the canvas.

Also, yes, strategy has something to do with it too. He was on Pole, so he'd be fueled really low. He'd absolutely HAVE to come in and get a re-fuel so he could out last other drivers. But if he didn't, he'd have to come in to get his tyres changed anyway.



Sakata Gintoki said:


> Well, what happened last year was fault of Dennis and Hamilton. Alonso was given the number 1 of the team, but Hamilton wanted to proof everybody how of special he was, so he fucked Alonso a lot of times (like that Hungary pre-race where Alonso was penalizated 'cause Hamilton obstaculized him. Normal commisioners would have penalizated Hamilton, not Alonso).
> 
> And well, McLaren is english, Dennis is english, and Hamilton is english too. And oh, Alonso was spanish, so Dennis decided to give all the benefits to Hamilton who was the new english talent of the F1. If these privileges perjudicated the current champion Alonso, who cares.
> 
> PD: All the cars of F1 should have the same motors. I hope Renault car gets improved next year.



We will NEVER know the true story behind everything at McLaren that year. Everyone told different stories, and I'm sure BITS of each story were true, but no way in hell was it all true.

Best put the past behind us and move on, but there will always be tension between them now anyway.



Tifa said:


> Im seriously thinking stopping watching F1 if the next year is gonna be crap.



Haha, no one can stop watching F1!


----------



## ssouske (Oct 13, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol "boost button"
> 
> I still don't know, how does that work?



well... the concept was taken from A1GP's highly successful overboost button... f1 actually had one of this back then but only a few teams had it...

in A1, if im not mistaken, when you press the button, the engine is allowed to go for max revs... so you get more horses... 

for next year's F1, i think they have an electric motor powered by KERS that would give them a few more horsepower so they can overtake... 

add the proposed movable wings and you get more overtaking... 

as for lewis' tires, i guess he may have flatspotted them... just like kimi in nurburgring 2005


----------



## El Torero (Oct 13, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Congratulations to Fernando for FANTASTIC win proving once again that he is a true world champion.





NaraShikamaru said:


> Alonso drove very well too, but that's expected since he's probably the best drive on the track, he's just not got the car behind him.





ssouske said:


> anyway: there is no secret that alonso is my man of the race... he took advantage of the situation, and he drove the wheels of that renault...





Zaru said:


> Now if Alonso has a decent car next year... it's on again





Venom said:


> Yep, which I'm hoping is the case. Alonso is a fantastic driver.





Venom said:


> Renault isn't that bad.
> 
> They would definitely get a podium here and there like how Alonso is doing now.
> 
> But pound for pound Alonso is the best.





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Wow great race, congrats to Alonso again proving he's the complete driver in F1.





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Alonso is some sort of special isnt he?





NaraShikamaru said:


> I hated Alonso because of all the stuff that went down in McLaren, but tbh I kind of feel bad for him now. It's funny how a driver can suddenly get your respect just by driving amazingly.
> 
> I can honestly say that he's the best driver in F1 at the moment, and I'm not even a fan of his. I hope he gets a good car in Renault next year because it'd be nice to see him contending a lot more now.



Confirmed by all of you that Alonso > Hamilton, Massa, or Raikkonen


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 13, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Confirmed by all of you that Alonso > Hamilton, Massa, or Raikkonen



It's no secret that Alonso is better than most drivers on the field. He's just not got the car behind him this season, although I do think he can be matched by Hamilton/Massa/Raikkonen/etc.

Also, where the hell is Jessica and Zaru? p_p


----------



## ssouske (Oct 13, 2008)

well... lets consider that alonso is finally peaking in terms of his performance as a driver... in a few more years, he will start to age... haha! 
lewis might still become better as the years go. 
kimi, i guess he is in the part of his career when he is starting to loose some of his consistency... as for speed it still there... hes got the fastest laps on 10GPs this year... 

and uhm... spanish people... really...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2008)

I think in pure speed Raikonnen is faster, but in terms of complete driver I think Alonso pwns easy.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 13, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Confirmed by all of you that Alonso > Hamilton, Massa, or *Raikkonen*


Dont push it Mister


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Also, where the hell is Jessica and Zaru? p_p



I'm here, but Jessica is kinda taking a bit of an NF break.


----------



## choco bao bao (Oct 13, 2008)

ssouske said:


> and uhm... spanish people... really...


What's wrong with the Spanish?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2008)

dnt be h8in on espanjol.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 13, 2008)

nothing much... just the obvious bias towards alonso...


----------



## shirish (Oct 13, 2008)

> 01  	Ferrari  	142
> 02 	McLaren-Mercedes 	135
> 03 	BMW Sauber 	128
> 04 	Renault 	66
> ...



;_____________;


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 13, 2008)

;_____________;


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2008)

Go Super Aguri!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 13, 2008)

lol at lewser!! massa deliberetly pushed me off..............

hmmmm what did mr hammy say to kimi after belgium?! ''i had more balls''?! what comes around, goes around!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 13, 2008)

I read it, I didn't want to bring it up really, but yeah, Hamilton seems content to feed all his haters (me) more ammo to mock him with doesn't he? 

What a


----------



## shirish (Oct 13, 2008)

With Alonso on a comeback next year, I guess Hamilton's gonna be flaming more!


----------



## Dan (Oct 13, 2008)

It's Hamilton against the world. And quite frankly I like it that way.

Fuck all yall. Massa did push him off, we all saw that. But hey it'll make him winning the championship all the better.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 13, 2008)

lol! well... apparently, he can push anyone off track (i.e. timo glock - itallian gp)... but when someone hits him, he complains... 

sounds like he picked up a lot of the bad stuff from alonso... 

at least massa *"admires"* him 

anyway, japan is done... shanghi in 3 days... hamilton can use all that massa hate to make another great performance in shanghi... or he can cock up again and park his car somewhere just like last year... 

EDIT: okay so finally some news about alonso supporting massa's title bid


ah... more bitterness from alonso...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 13, 2008)

ah china, such nice memories!


----------



## Dan (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm sure when Hamilton ran glock off he complained. So Hamilton is aloud to complain now its happened to him lol.

Cesc. I could find pics off Kimi flopping this season alone. But it'd take up the whole page. And theres that video of him doing GBH on that little girl.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 13, 2008)

WHATEVER!!!


----------



## Dan (Oct 13, 2008)

Ferrari tactics

Bribing the stewards = £5 million
Paying off the FIA = £20 million.
Kimi's face when he realized he was out of the running = priceless


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 13, 2008)

Venom said:


> Ferrari tactics
> 
> Bribing the stewards = ?5 million
> Paying off the FIA = ?20 million.
> Kimi's face when he realized he was out of the running = priceless





Cesc why do you always come on here to hate on hamilton i mean i know you dislike him and all but man take a break ay


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 13, 2008)

lol because its fun!! xD

plus he keeps on ruining kimi's races..................3 times this season hamilton has been penalised for ruining KR's race!


----------



## Dan (Oct 13, 2008)

He really likes Hamilton but he's putting on a front.

Cesc is more British than the queen. of course he likes Hamilton lol.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 13, 2008)

i thought the queen was german...


----------



## Dan (Oct 13, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 13, 2008)

lol apparently the royal family have some german-ness in their bloodline!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 13, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol because its fun!! xD
> 
> plus he keeps on ruining kimi's races..................3 times this season hamilton has been penalised for ruining KR's race!



stop blaming hamilton for kimis bad season its not his fault kimi loves hitting the wall lol 




> He really likes Hamilton but he's putting on a front.
> 
> Cesc is more British than the queen. of course he likes Hamilton lol.







> i thought the queen was german...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 13, 2008)

Canada : Hamilton runs into back of Kimi
Belgium: Hamilton goes hyper and resorts to cheating 
Japs: ''Im not racing Kimi'..................


----------



## Dan (Oct 13, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol apparently the royal family have some german-ness in their bloodline!!!




Say what?

--

I dunno, but I have a hard time remembering races. I haven't missed a race this season but I've no idea what incidents your on about lol.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 13, 2008)

oh my, the queen needs some braces!!!
and a good nights sleep!!lemme refresh your memory..............


----------



## Dan (Oct 13, 2008)

Ahhhhh. Now I remember.

Still lol.

Do you blame Kimi falling behind on Hamilton or poor form?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 13, 2008)

a bit of both 

he had a great chance of winning canada, and came out with zero!! in japs he got his car damaged coz that 9 year old boy didnt want anyone to get past him!! 

lol....................can alonso make it 3 in a row?!


----------



## ssouske (Oct 13, 2008)

about the queen being german, i remember the guys from Clarkson, Hammond, and May mentioned something about that during the previous series of TG... 

anyway... i choose Vettel FTW!!! XD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 13, 2008)

Venom said:


> Ferrari tactics
> 
> Bribing the stewards = ?5 million
> Paying off the FIA = ?20 million.
> Kimi's face when he realized he was out of the running = priceless





Scholzee said:


> Cesc why do you always come on here to hate on hamilton i mean i know you dislike him and all but man take a break ay


Still asking??


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> Cesc why do you always come on here to hate on hamilton i mean i know you dislike him and all but man take a break ay



I wouldn't bother getting into any driver debates with him. His insults are petty and childish and make me want to /facepalm hard.

It just makes me want to support Hamilton even more to prove people like him wrong. 

I've got nothing against the Hamilton haters in this topic, but it doesn't mean I'll just sit back and let the hate roll on. 

Anyway, China soon! Looking forward to the race, should be pretty close with Kimi starting to show a tiny bit of form towards the end of the season and then you've got Alonso who seems to be pushing that Renault to the limit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

Nobody dislikes or hate's anyone by default.They must done something or said
examples:
LH:"Im better than Senna and Shumacher"
LH:" If he doesnt have balls to drive then he( Raikkonen) shouldnt be in F1"
and many other thingies.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 14, 2008)

Next race Hammilton dnf, just like every season, at the end he starts making faults.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Nobody dislikes or hate's anyone by default.They must done something or said
> examples:
> LH:"Im better than Senna and Shumacher"
> LH:" If he doesnt have balls to drive then he( Raikkonen) shouldnt be in F1"
> and many other thingies.



I never heard him say that, so I'd like you to send me your source of those conversations.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 14, 2008)

@jiraya
ah... but there is fault in your logic... last year, lewis screwed up in china but its wasn't the penultimate race... this year, he also screwed up in japan... the both GPs are 3rd to the last GP of the season

last year, he won the penultimate race: japan... and this year, the penultimate race is china... so... maybe... just maybe, he can win in china... 

and then, if you really want to repeat last year's results, another cock up in the form of the mysterious "breakdown" during brazil... may it be a short gearbox fault or that "i-accidentally-pushed-the-rev-limiter-button-by-mistake" moment.. 

@NS
i think the 2nd statement was done some time after this year's belgian gp... i'll go look for those news articles... LOL!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 14, 2008)

ssouske said:


> @NS
> i think the 2nd statement was done some time after this year's belgian gp... i'll go look for those news articles... LOL!



I remember he did say something about Kimi at one of the races, but it wasn't as harsh as the one you posted. It was when both of them were caught up in something (probably an overtake) and Hamilton mentioned he had more guts than Kimi to commit to the move.

As for the first quote, no way in hell did he say that. Senna is his hero, and I even checked around google for the quote and found nothing. Even his Wiki isn't as bad as what you're all saying, because I'm sure if he said some of the stuff you've all mentioned, it'd be in there.

This just confirms my belief that people are making up their own stories about Hamilton just to give themselves a reason to hate on him. Honestly, it's stupid.

EDIT #2:

I take that back. It's all bullshit IMO.

It was by a GERMAN website and it never made it's way into any newspapers, other websites or TV coverage. I'm pretty sure it would've made it a lot further if he really did say that.

Bullshit IMO. I can't stand people that make shit up just to hate on Hamilton.

If he did say it though, it was probably in a jokingly manner and they just blew it out of proportion. Even the way the article is written is crap and the quotes don't sound like him at all.

EDIT #3 xD: this

"Lewis Hamilton has admitted that he doesn't always come across the way he intended to when interviewed in the heat of the moment."

"I would never say I was better than anyone else," he said."

"I would never say, ‘I’m better than you,’ I just think that all these guys are the best and to be the best I have to beat them."

"That’s how every racing driver sees things."


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

Lewis can change when he talks in front of cameras and behind... He commented that about Kimi in the Belgian GP and that he had more BALLS than Kimi that's why he won and didn't retire..Search the eurosport articles and youl see.And why would anyone make shit to hate Hamilton seriously?
Like i said.. the Disliking and/or Hatred of someone doesnt come by default.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 14, 2008)

Hamilton also denied a recent story that quoted him as saying he was already better than three-time world champion Ayrton Senna.

"I never said that - and I definitely wouldn't say it about Ayrton because he's my favourite driver," he said.

"I think he's the best driver there ever was and, to this day, I still don't believe anyone would beat him. If I could achieve just a small part of what he's achieved, it would be a dream for me."





> TiNobody dislikes or hate's anyone by default.They must done something or said
> examples:
> *LH:"Im better than Senna *and Shumacher"



^^proved wrong,never said he was better


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

You guys need to realise we're gonna give Hamilton shit until the day he stops acting and driving idiotic. 

When he behaves so will we lol


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Or will we? 

He reminds me of montoya right now.. strange


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

Montoya  

We need another Montoya dont we, he was the shit


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hamilton think big of himself because he started in Big team unlike all other drivers that worked hard to get there.
Ohh and about Hamilton and media


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah well..........
But Hamilton first tells the media i made a mistake at the first corner in japan and I was punished for it.
Now he is all like, i didnt do anything wrong i just went wide. I dont know why i got a penalty for it. And all crying about massa hit him on purpeose


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

And in 1997, such actions would have gotten your entire points nullified


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

Fucking Schumacher, his hand "slipped" yeah right


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Well if that's any indicator then hamilton is up for a few world championship titles


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont want another dirty champion


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

Theres a difference between confidence and arrogant.

I see that as confidence not arrogance. But trying to explain that to you lot is like trying to get blood out of a stone.

--

Lol Tifa. From what you said it almost sounds like your hating on him for starting at a "Big Team". Which would make me neg you for being just a complete and utter idiot.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

In that case I wonder what he thought of montoya


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> Theres a difference between confidence and arrogant.
> 
> I see that as confidence not arrogance. But trying to explain that to you lot is like trying to get blood out of a stone.
> 
> ...


First off.. i was showing some videos to make you people laugh (the first one) and the second one which proves that he is arrogant saying that nobody will pass him again or they cant YES it is arrogance to me.Confidence is when you say that you try to do better than that and you will try to drive better so nobody overtakes you. Im not hating him im F1 fan most of all and no... i dont hate Hamilton i just dont like how he acts in some situations and from his driving . And calling me idiot and threating me with neg shows exactly who is biased and fanboy. Please when you come to insult me try again harder because this time you fail.


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

Tifa said:


> First off.. i was showing some videos to make you people laugh (the first one) and the second one which proves that he is arrogant saying that nobody will pass him again or they cant YES it is arrogance to me.Confidence is when you say that you try to do better than that and you will try to drive better so nobody overtakes you. Im not hating him im F1 fan most of all and no... i dont hate Hamilton i just dont like how he acts in some situations and from his driving . And calling me idiot and threating me with neg shows exactly who is biased and fanboy. Please when you come to insult me try again harder because this time you fail.


I wasn't insulting you, firstly.

Secondly, Some call it arrogance some don't. Arrogance would be to say "I'm the best F1 racer, no-one can touch me". All he said was "No-one would take him on the outside again". We could see he was having a jokey conversation with a British reported from ITV.

Thirdly, You said "Hamilton think big of himself because he started in Big team unlike all other drivers that worked hard to get there." That sounds like hating to me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

> Thirdly, You said "Hamilton think big of himself because he started in Big team unlike all other drivers that worked hard to get there." That sounds like hating to me.



Its just the honest to God truth, you never heard Schumacher, Senna, Alonso, Raikonnen utter such words in their first season.


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

Utter what words?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

Im not gonna get int this debate lol 

Disregard me.


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm serious, I didn't really understand what you meant.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> I wasn't insulting you, firstly.
> 
> Some call it arrogance some don't. Arrogance would be to say "I'm the best F1 racer, no-one can touch me". All he said was "No-one would take him on the outside again". I mean come on lol.
> 
> ...


I will say once again i dont HATE anyone  i just dont like sometimes the way they act/say/drive. Hamilton being arrogant is a common sense to be honest.How can explain so many people calling him arrogant after his comments.The comment about big team was due him saying that raikkonen doesnt have big balls when driver like Raikkonen is a F1 world champion and proved more than many times who exactly he is.. so a rookie saying that World Champion dont have balls when you didnt get through hardships most of drivers had until they reach to top shows disrespect to other drivers.He thinks big of himself because he got the idea that Without him mclaren is doomed  and that he got that place because he is the best driver. Thats the way i see about Lewis at moment.
About insulting i saw my nickname there so i assumed it was to me,if it wasn't then i apologies for misunderstanding


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol. I remember when hamilton had the image of being down to earth and humble. Long ago


----------



## ssouske (Oct 14, 2008)

hnn... a video which is posted in F1.com kinda gives a new perspective @ the bourdais-massa incident... look at the last video... the one on massa's side cam...

we see massa's nose (not his actual nose but his ferrari's... =___=) ahead of bourdais as both drivers turned into the corner... massa takes the racing line... 

massa had to brake earlier because he was shooting downhill from the straight while bourdais didn't need brake as much because he came straight from the pitlane...


the videos also show, massa hitting hami... 

we also see that turn 1 was a VERY optimistic move on hamilton's part... and he did flat spot his right front tire because of the long lock up... it was actually flat spotted so bad that the green stripes were affected... O_o


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

Massa could get more than a driving through penalty when he hit Lewis.. He destroyed hamiltons race


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 14, 2008)

anyways a ? if hamilton wins the world championship this year will everyone want it to be fairly one? i think so, same goes if massa wins it cause i think that its not fair to have alonso say that he will help massa when he doesnt have anything to do with it i mean i would understand kimi helping massa out as they are a team but alonso shouldnt really said what he said i think


some words:
But the former double champ will now do everything he can to help Massa in China on Sunday and in Brazil next month. 

Alonso warned: ?Yes, there is no doubt. If I can help, I will help Massa

And Alonso, who made it back-to-back wins in Japan, twisted the knife into Hamilton when backing the penalty call ? even though he did now know what it was for. 

Asked if Hamilton deserved to be punished, Alonso laughed: ?I agree. I don?t know what he did, but it?s good he?s punished anyway.? 

and here i mean wtf he laughs and doesnt even know what happand but glad it was done, what a joke i would expect more from a 2 time world champion no matter what happand in the past.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

I think Hamilton deserves the championship more than Felipe.. I saw some good fights from hamilton this year unlike Felipe  that didnt impressed me much especially in lap lap.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

"Deserve"... well

Massa just doesn't strike me as a champion
He just doesn't emit that feeling
He would be the most lackluster champion since I started having interest in formula 1


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> "Deserve"... well
> 
> Massa just doesn't strike me as a champion
> He just doesn't emit that feeling
> He would be the most lackluster champion since I started having interest in formula 1


I agree


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

On the other hand, that's 1999 and half of those championships were won by schumacher


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 14, 2008)

so i think we all agree that hamilton should win it this year


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont think nobody will deny that shumacher was one of the greatest Formula 1 Drivers EVER
TO me Shumacher is the best F1 driver even though im not fan of his.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

Nothing says champion like riding on a flying alligator to avoid certain doom after jumping out of an exploding airplane.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 14, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I dont nobody will deny that shumacher was one of the greatest Formula 1 Drivers EVER
> TO me Shumacher is the best F1 driver even though im not fan of his.



better then senna i think not


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Senna is a "?" factor since he died in the middle of his career


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> better then senna i think not


I think senna became even more greater after his death.. Senna was good probably the faster driver for 1 or few laps! but overall no...To Me Prost was better than Senna and Shumacher is the best driver to me. Well opinion defers thats why we have many F1 fans XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

I think Tifa's analysis is correct, Senna was more in the Trulli mould (fuck they even look alike) and Prost more in the Alonso mould. 

Senna is still my fav after Villeneuve though


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 14, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Senna is a "?" factor since he died in the middle of his career



just imagine what he could have achived if he continued his caraer


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 14, 2008)

"Best F1 Driver" is debatable. Would have to separate them by eras. MS tried out a turbo era F1 car and he said he wouldn't drive it in a race...it was too twitchy and the power just came on too strong.

Here's Senna passing M.Schumacher, D.Hill, and A.Prost at Donington 1993 within a lap.
this promo

Gilles Villeneuve vs Rene Armoux was one of the more exciting side by side racing in F1:
this promo


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, that senna mass passing was impressive. He literally outclassed the other cars by a lot.


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> Gilles Villeneuve vs Rene Armoux was one of the more exciting side by side racing in F1:
> this promo


Lol, that was awesome.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2008)

Gilles T_T what a great driver


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

Gilles T_T 

God damn what an epic duel.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

And he died at 32? D:


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

F1 is serious business man.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

Gilles and His son are my two favourites, after that Senna, not only were they both great drivers (if you give me crap about Jacques I will murder you  ) but they were real showmen too pek


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Jacques had shit luck at the end of his career. As in, his team... quite a disappointment.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

If not for Schumacher, I can almost certainly guarantee Jacques would have been a Ferrari driver and score at least 2 or three more championships.


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol, as I started watching F1 like 2/3 years ago.

My knowledge on drivers is like |_| big.

I only know from youtube and Wikipedia.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

If you can find mid nineties races, watch them, they really were great.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> If not for Schumacher, I can almost certainly guarantee Jacques would have been a Ferrari driver and score at least 2 or three more championships.



Well he certainly had the potential.

He started in 1996 right? At the almighty williams renault, too. 78 points in the first season.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes 1996, I think the reason he lost his way was motivation really, he didn't seem interested after the second season at BAR and the Kockenheim crash D:

brb :3


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

Now that I think about it... he started at a big team too, just like Hamilton


----------



## Teach (Oct 14, 2008)

Boo Hamilton


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 14, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Boo Hamilton



your gonna fit right in here


----------



## ssouske (Oct 14, 2008)

hami hate...

anyway... my opinion about drivers:
Senna: yes he might have been the greatest driver of all time, but no one really knows... he died during the year he was competing against michael schumacher for the title... nobody exactly knows if schumacher would have taken his first wdc with Benetton if senna did not have that crash in imola.  though i respect his abilities... i could only read accounts of his epic monaco race... early in his career, he was driving a lotus... and during that time, lotus was already crap... a wet race in monaco almost saw him almost win the race had the race not been red flagged... but then he was also a dirty player... all thanks to prost... =___=

Schumacher: probably the greatest driver since senna's death.  known for his consistency in terms of fast laps all through out the race.  he was the man that resurrected ferrari from the ashes... he is highly criticized for his race-craft though... most notable are 1994 when he hit D hill, 1997 when he hit Jacques, 2006 when he parked his ferrari in monaco and most of his races against montoya where it involved a scrap that lead to at least one of them going to the grass... nevertheless, you can never deny that he is one amazing driver... he won @ spain in 1996 in the wet, in the crap car that is called the 1996 ferrari car... O_o he again showed his class in the wets in 1998 in belgium... until a huge moving carbon fiber barrier named david coulthard took his win away.  and who can forget his last race huh? ganged up by the renaults but he never gave up... (though many argue that a lot of drivers never really put up much of a fight against schumi that day)

Gilles: like senna, nobody would know... he had a great ferrari underneath him but he never won a WDC... he died in a massive crash in zandervoot when he ran into the back of another car.  saddlly, safety standards back then were crap. hence, he got ejected from his seat and he was sent flying towards the net... before his death though, he gave tifosi a reason to celebrate.  he was one of the grittiest drivers of all time... proof was in the video against rene arnoux.  the turbo renault had a massive HP advantage over the ferrari but lo and behold who's driving got 2nd place... ^^  also i have read some accounts where it described villenueve as a crazy man... if i could remember it was a practice session in monza.  it was raining hard and nobody would dare come out of the pits, but he was out there posting fast lap after fast lap.  also, another reason why the tifosi like him is his "sturdyness" before zandervoot, he was also involved in a lot of major crashes but he always survived him... he is great man but again, nobody knows what could have been gilles...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 14, 2008)

out of curiosity i youtubes the GV crash, that was awful. he actually got flung out the car. it just shows how safe these cars are nowadays, especially after the kubica accdient last yeat in canada


----------



## ssouske (Oct 14, 2008)

well... at least accidents like kubica's, renault trulli, heikki kov's crash, luciano burti's imola crash in i think 2000 and USGP ralf schumacher incidents were non fatal... all thanks to the safety standards that mad max has implemented...

*EDIT:*

news about mosley's 5-year plan to reduce costs in f1...


seriously... yes it may reduce costs but... the standardization of stuff will throw away the major differentiator in F1... might as well race in A1GP for your country instead... especially now that the "powered by Ferrari" A1GP cars (which was based on the all mighty F2004 and was co-designed by rory byrne) are oh so near to the f1 specs that in a few more years time, ferrari might just decide to make A1GP cars instead of competing in formula1 with standard merc engines, renault gearboxes, and ferrari suspension and stuff...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 15, 2008)

Standardized engines might not be that big of a deal. When almost everybody was running Cosworth engines, there were still dominate teams but the racing overall was a lot closer. Going back to turbos on small displacement engines was another option. The engine makers aren't too happy about the proposed rule changes and it's natural to want to develop and make your own engines so they can entice potential car buyers of their makes to visit their showrooms and buy their cars.

It's mainly to help the independent teams that have no factory affiliation and have to buy/lease engines. Many feel the current customer engines are one step below what the supplier teams are running and cannot compete on even terms. Plus the cost of securing an engine contract may eat up their budgets to a point where they can't afford to adequately design and develop the rest of the car. The starting grid might be considerably smaller if only the factory teams are running and there aren't that many people/corporations that are willing to start or buy an F1 team if they can't get a reasonable return on that investment...might as well just stick to buying F1 TV advertisement time to get exposure, IF F1 is that well watched in Europe.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 15, 2008)

Based on the commotion arround previous race and the 3penaltys the FIA decided to put a bit more footage from the incidents online.
Watch again, and now tell your honest opinions !!
I think the FIA was right in all their decisions.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You guys need to realise we're gonna give Hamilton shit until the day he stops acting and driving idiotic.
> 
> When he behaves so will we lol



Giving a driver absolutely no recognition just because of his style? I'll admit that he can be a bit harsh on the track, and this pains me to say it, but his style resembles Schumacher who most people adore and say he was one of the best drivers ever.

I'm sure Schumacher got a lot of hate for his style too, hell, I'm one of the haters, but they're both not so different from each other on the track in terms of overtaking, etc, so why do people hate on Hamilton more?




Tifa said:


> Hamilton think big of himself because he started in Big team unlike all other drivers that worked hard to get there.
> Ohh and about Hamilton and media


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 15, 2008)

The FIA or the race stewards have never been consistent race-to-race in their decisions. Arguing the merits here won't change anything or make the rulings more consistent.

I used to see starts like that and plenty of optimistic outbraking the other guy to the first corner and trying to keep your line...nothing was ever called, even if there were accidents that retired cars. 

Massa punting Hamilton was uncalled for since he ran wide and was clearly over the curb in the next turn that compounded his situation. Should have laid back and picked another time to pass. Have seen over the years a few drivers get the black flag for that kind of driving and get a timed penalty not a drive through penalty.

Bourdais and Massa could go either way, but Bourdais should have been radioed that Massa was there and gave way. Depends who you think was ahead at the time they reached the curve and if Massa could have given more room and still pass him. A lot of close calls has happened in the past and I guess the race stewards thought it was severe enough to warrant a penalty.

As it was, everybody should be glad they survived the race and the WDC is still up in the air.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 15, 2008)

After watching that footage, I have to agree that Massa did not intentionally hit Hamilton. As you can see, he kept his steering wheel pointing left, and if he had grip he wouldn't of hit him, but because he was on the grass the car couldn't stop and wouldn't turn so it just threw him into the side of Hamilton.

I'd also say that this incident was not caused by Hamilton though. Massa went wide himself, Hamilton took the position and Massa just had no where to go.

As for the first corner, Hamilton took the slipstream of the Ferrari and tried to punt it down the inside. Whether he seen Heikki or not, I don't know, but I'd have to say from the on-board footage, it seems like a fair pass to me, even if it's a bit reckless. You could actually see the mark on his front right tyre after locking up!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 15, 2008)

lol at the first video! kimi 60 points, hamilton 80 points 

who won in the end 

thing about the first corner incident, mans was SOOOOOOOO hell bent on tkaing back first he wasnt really looking in his mirrors............mofo >_>


----------



## Teach (Oct 16, 2008)

Cesc your avatar pek

FUCKING HOT!...or cold in this case 

Hamilton: I will not take chances.
Corner 1: Lol Hamilton.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 16, 2008)

cesc your signature pek 


No more magny cours next season.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

WHAT

WHY ARE THEY REMOVING ALL THE TRACKS OF MY CHILDHOOD


----------



## ssouske (Oct 16, 2008)

@cesc
i would like to remind you what mr alonso have said: "the number of wins don't matter... its the one who has the most points that is more important..."


----------



## El Torero (Oct 16, 2008)

It´s me, or Hamilton is by far the most mediatic F1 driver ever?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

Dunno, what do you mean by "mediatic"


----------



## El Torero (Oct 16, 2008)

I mean that, lol

Every days, when the world talk F1, first thing the world talks is Hamilton. That didn´t happened even with Shumalcher before


----------



## ssouske (Oct 16, 2008)

i have no idea what f1 you were watching back then... 

during the schumacher era (even before the ferrari dynasty even took place) the name F1 was synonymous  to the name michael schumacher... same thing with senna... even upto now, you won't find a forum/thread about f1 that has never mentioned the names Michael Schumacher or Ayrton Senna...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

Well it'd be weird to not mention the most successful driver of the entire sport


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 16, 2008)

Schumacher whos that ?
I know hammilton, hes that driver that didnt won the champoinship last season right ?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

Lol JES

Damn next race is already this sunday, I didn't even realize until I saw the TV schedule


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 16, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Schumacher whos that ?
> I know hammilton, hes that driver that didnt won the champoinship last season right ?



He's the driver leading the championship atm. 

SNAP.

Also, Magny-Cours is a crap track anyway.

IN OTHER NEWS, DRIVING THE BARCELONA TRACK IN rFACTOR IS FUCKING SEXY AND FEELS GOOD ON MY FINGERS, YEAH?

I shall take a video. :3


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 16, 2008)

this time last year ham was 17 in front of kimi...................we all know what happened then 

i think the Gp calnder shud go

Japan - Suzuka
Belgium - Spa
Japan - Suzuka
Belgium - Spa
Japan - Suzuka
Belgium - Spa
Japan - Suzuka
Belgium - Spa
Japan - Suzuka
Belgium - Spa
Japan - Suzuka
Belgium - Spa
Japan - Suzuka
Belgium - Spa


----------



## ssouske (Oct 16, 2008)

anyway... news about this week's gp:

Rain is expected to fall all throughout the weekend in shanghi...

so another torrential penultimate race...


----------



## Teach (Oct 16, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> He's the driver leading the championship atm.
> 
> SNAP.
> 
> ...



I used to love magny cours. I had formula 1997 on playstation, I loved monaco and magny cours.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 16, 2008)

Magny Cours D: 
They can at least find a new track in France, I for one believe the bulk of the series should stay in Europe D: 

F1 - the 1995 version is best on Playstation


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 16, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> this time last year ham was 17 in front of kimi...................we all know what happened then
> 
> i think the Gp calnder shud go
> 
> ...




stop day dreaming about last season, this season is what is important atm


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 16, 2008)

I predit Kimi Hitting Massa and Alonso hitting Hamilton and we will have drama at last race


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 16, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Cesc your avatar pek
> 
> FUCKING HOT!...or cold in this case



Female



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> cesc your signature pek



Male

xD

l even though KR wont say it in public, he will help massa, massa did help in in brazil last year! 
but an alonso/hamilton collision  it WILL happen!! either that or a certain gravel trap will take center stage


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

When Alonso said he'll help massa... I immediately thought of Alonso crashing into hamilton from behind and giving massa a thumbs up


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 16, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I predit Kimi Hitting Massa and Alonso hitting Hamilton and we will have drama at last race



then Kubica takes the win 



> Male
> 
> xD
> 
> ...



he said it in public 



> Ferrari's Kimi Raikkonen has promised to do everything possible to help team mate Felipe Massa replace him as Formula One champion now that his own title hopes have disappeared.
> 
> "Shanghai is a very demanding track and I really like it," the Finn told the Ferrari website ahead of Sunday's Chinese Grand Prix, the penultimate race of the season.
> 
> "Our goal is a one-two win. I'll give it all to help Felipe and the team to gain the results we want."





> When Alonso said he'll help massa... I immediately thought of Alonso crashing into hamilton from behind and giving massa a thumbs up



 dont speak such words


----------



## El Torero (Oct 16, 2008)

Alonso has declared in public he´ll be doing all possible to make Kubica F1 champion


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 16, 2008)

from formula1.com

Q: (Jon McEvoy - The Daily Mail) To all drivers other than Lewis: do you think there?s a feeling among the drivers that you are jealous or envious of the fact that Lewis at the moment is leading the drivers? standings and also that wherever you go he seems to be the biggest star?
RK: I?m pretty happy with what I?m doing, so I?m fine.
FA: I?m very happy.
KR: I?m happy with my life, I wouldn?t change it. 

Q: (Jon McEvoy - The Daily Mail) Fernando, you said to AS on Sunday that although you hadn?t seen what Lewis did at the start of the race you agreed with what the stewards did. Can you explain that?
FA: I saw it as I was just behind them.

Q: (Jon McEvoy - The Daily Mail) It is just to AS you said that you didn?t see it but you agreed with it anyway?
FA: Sometimes what you read in newspapers is wrong.

Q: (Jon McEvoy - The Daily Mail) So would you like to see Lewis win as much as the other two drivers?
FA: We can be here forever and you cannot misunderstand what I say, you know. When we say all these things, my best relationship for example is with Robert. I would like to see him winning the championship but I know this is quite difficult because I think the performance of his car etc it will be difficult to recover 12 points. I will do my own race but after all, when you finish the race and see the results, you prefer some drivers to win or some teams to win compared to others but I don?t think that I will be a key part of the championship. Whatever driver wins will win because he won the last two races or did a better job than the other one, so that?s all. You can take whatever you can from my comment but it is very simple.

this 'Jon McEvoy' sounds like a dick............


----------



## ssouske (Oct 16, 2008)

he is from the daily mail... what else can you expect?!? 

its from the country, whos media does not know what right to privacy is and media who likes to exaggerate things much like how the spanish media likes to exaggerate everything that FA says...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 16, 2008)

> "Sometimes I’ve been on *YouTube* and seen a video clip or a picture of me in the gravel last year and thought, ‘Damn! That shouldn’t have happened’. But it was a learning mistake. I can still move forwards from it; things like that happen for a reason and it taught me a lot. Last year, the last couple of races taught me a lot about my personality and my life. And I’m stronger for it."



lol i bet he was paid $1m to mention that!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 16, 2008)

Speaking of Kubica, he's been quoted as saying he's still going for the F1WDC.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

Lol what

If hamilton and massa get shot by a sniper or poisoned maybe


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 16, 2008)

That was sorta his words too lol


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 16, 2008)

well anything can happan 

but its unlikley to say the least


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> WHAT
> 
> WHY ARE THEY REMOVING ALL THE TRACKS OF MY CHILDHOOD



Bernie doesn't like the classic tracks. Plus he can get more cash from the fee he charges (double or triple the min price) from the new govt subsidized F1 tracks. Monaco will probably be the only one in a few years because the people Bernie likes to hang around all live there and for the rich that don't live there, they just cruise in on their boats.

Just look at all the millions spent on the classic tracks to try to satisfy Bernie. He still complains, so the money is wasted. Silverstone should get rid of the chicanes they added because of Bernie to give the track back it's soul. Spa has been on and off the F1 calendar depending on how Bernie feels. Monza would have been gone if it wasn't for Ferrari...very little runoff area for modern racing and speeds.

It's all about money and since Bernie and his family control most of the cash flow, he's going to whoever is willing to put up the cash.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 16, 2008)

A nice story for once.


----------



## Dan (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm bored of the hate on Hamilton now.

I don't think Kubica has a chance. He needs Hamilton and Massa to both pick up 0 points and he pick up 10 to have a real chance.

Things are gonna get serious now.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2008)

Jessy is back    

Removing the historic races and giving them all to newfag countries and tracks are >.> sure its fun to see anew track, but the old ones are what gives F1 its history and prestige. <.<


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 17, 2008)

Venom said:


> I'm bored of the hate on Hamilton now.
> 
> I don't think Kubica has a chance. He needs Hamilton and Massa to both pick up 0 points and he pick up 10 to have a real chance.
> 
> Things are gonna get serious now.



it happened last year


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Speaking of Kubica, he's been quoted as saying he's still going for the F1WDC.



'cause Kubica is made of RAW AWESOMENESS.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

I just realized I haven't seen a race in shanghai yet


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I just realized I haven't seen a race in shanghai yet





It's pretty awesome. I can't wait for the last few races.

Also, I'm sick of the FIA wanting to reduce costs. F1 is the pinnacle of technology and motorsport. If they start making everything standard, F1 will just be like GP2 and any other generic sport.

I hope some of the things they're mentioning won't happen. I want to see it stay the way it is now, because I think teams are getting a lot closer to Ferrari and McLaren now.

EDIT: It's Kimi's birthday today.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 17, 2008)

*Chinese Grand Prix free practice "session 1" times*


1.  HAMILTON      McLaren       1m35.630s

2.  MASSA         Ferrari       1m36.020s

3.  RAIKKONEN     Ferrari       1m36.052s

4.  KOVALAINEN    McLaren       1m36.103s

5.  KUBICA        BMW           1m36.507s

6.  ALONSO        Renault       1m36.661s

7.  HEIDFELD      BMW           1m37.040s

8.  BOURDAIS      Toro Rosso    1m37.070s

9.  PIQUET        Renault       1m37.180s

10. VETTEL        Toro Rosso    1m37.278s

11. WEBBER        Red Bull      1m37.491s

12. BUTTON        Honda         1m37.619s

13. NAKAJIMA      Williams      1m37.630s

14. COULTHARD     Red Bull      1m37.638s

15. ROSBERG       Williams      1m37.638s

16. GLOCK         Toyota        1m37.664s

17. BARRICHELLO   Honda         1m37.827s

18. TRULLI        Toyota        1m38.219s

19. SUTIL         Force India   1m38.285s

20. FISICHELLA    Force India   1m38.479s


*Chinese Grand Prix free practice "session 2" times*

1.  HAMILTON      McLaren       1m35.750s

2.  ALONSO        Renault       1m36.024s

3.  PIQUET        Renault       1m36.094s

4.  TRULLI        Toyota        1m36.159s

5.  WEBBER        Red Bull      1m36.375s

6.  MASSA         Ferrari       1m36.480s

7.  BOURDAIS      Toro Rosso    1m36.529s

8.  RAIKKONEN     Ferrari       1m36.542s

9.  HEIDFELD      BMW           1m36.553s

10. ROSBERG       Williams      1m36.556s

11. GLOCK         Toyota        1m36.615s

12. KUBICA        BMW           1m36.775s

13. KOVALAINEN    McLaren       1m36.797s

14. COULTHARD     Red Bull      1m36.808s

15. VETTEL        Toro Rosso    1m36.925s

16. NAKAJIMA      Williams      1m36.975s

17. FISICHELLA    Force India   1m37.473s

18. SUTIL         Force India   1m37.617s

19. BUTTON        Honda         1m37.800s

20. BARRICHELLO   Honda         1m37.904s


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 17, 2008)

So the FIA has opened its doors for std enginebuilders.
Who's engine will we see in all the cars in 2010 2011 and 2012? 
ferrari? Mercedes? Bmw? Honda? Renault ?
It looks like this will be the end for some big teams


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

The results seem to favor hamilton this weekend 

I wonder if he'll have mixed feelings everytime he drives into the pits


----------



## Dan (Oct 17, 2008)

Why the unhappy face?

I think he has something to prove this weekend.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The results seem to favor hamilton this weekend
> 
> I wonder if he'll have mixed feelings everytime he drives into the pits



Its only practice. I think hamilton will be out of the race in no time.
Thats the feeling i have.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Venom said:


> Why the unhappy face?


Hamilton has the chance to win the championship one race early, massa doesn't.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2008)

Hamilton is already showing signs of doing a "Hamilton of 2007" the last two races


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

But this time, Kimi won't butt in and win


----------



## Dan (Oct 17, 2008)

Even if Kimi was around there, the way he's been driving would you bet on him?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

No :/
This is not his season


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd never, ever write off Kimi.


----------



## Dan (Oct 17, 2008)

I would.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 17, 2008)

Is time to Alonso domination 

PD: Since no France Grand Prix next year, will the next season have 17 races, or will FIA choose a 18th circuit? I hope they put one in North America, is not good to damage the American merchade for improve the Asian merchade


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 17, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Is time to Alonso domination
> 
> PD: Since no France Grand Prix next year, will the next season have 17 races, or will FIA choose a 18th circuit? I hope they put one in North America, is not good to damage the American merchade for improve the Asian merchade



There isnt gonna be a race in North America..........


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 17, 2008)

omg i have to check again for the times to see what time it will be in europe xDDDDDD!!


----------



## Dan (Oct 17, 2008)

I pray its not another early morning race.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 17, 2008)

They would have to lower the minimum fee to bring F1 back to NA or even France. With a global economic downturn, many tracks would face deficits hosting an F1 race if they are not Govt subsidized. Many predict lower attendance and thus slower sales of food and merchandise which would impact the ability to make a profit or even break even. And it is too late for France to find a suitable 'street track' closer to population areas that has local approval/support as well as meeting F1 requirements.

The Russian and Korean F1 tracks won't be ready for those Jun dates, with the Korean track being the first of the 2 to be race ready in late 2009. Both are scheduled to host a race in 2010 or 2011. Soooo...the FIA may just go with 17 races and I don't expect Bernie to lower the fees to give a break to anybody, although a large amount of the TV rights money would be lost in that one race in F1's largest market...Europe. Teams were complaining about the number of races anyways, so it may work out.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah what ever happened to 16 races a year


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 17, 2008)

I vote dutch grand prix


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

A1GP is racing in zandvoort


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2008)

I vote Kyalami


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2008)

Inb4 "whats a kyalami? lulz."


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 17, 2008)

the cnihese GP coverage starts at 7am..............which means race is a 8am start! imma watch it live! evebn though i return from work at like 1am the night before!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 17, 2008)

Venom said:


> Even if Kimi was around there, the way he's been driving would you bet on him?



...........................................


----------



## Dan (Oct 17, 2008)

8am. That fine.

I'll just act like I'm going to college.

PS: Cesc................................................................


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 17, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> the cnihese GP coverage starts at 7am..............which means race is a 8am start! imma watch it live! evebn though i return from work at like 1am the night before!



thx for the times m8, your 1st post here which i approve off 



Venom said:


> 8am. That fine.
> 
> I'll just act like I'm going to college.
> 
> PS: Cesc................................................................




omg 

cool that is a good time 9am for me


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 17, 2008)

PS Venom............


----------



## Dan (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol, I'll give you that one.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 17, 2008)

more hamilton hate... 

this season, i'd write of kimi... if im not mistaken he is already mathematically out of the title chase... 

i foresee a hamilton win if it rains in today's qualy and tomorrow's gp... 
the only way he can loose the title is by diving late on the breaks in turn 1 and then hitting the barrier for some odd reason...  i don't think hami will park his car in his exclusive parking slot he already know what happened when he did that...


----------



## shirish (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## shirish (Oct 17, 2008)

Fuck, the ITV stream isn't working 

Nor is TVU player 

Nor Sopcast


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 18, 2008)

Provisional starting grid for the Chinese GP 

1.  HAMILTON        McLaren
2.  RAIKKONEN       Ferrari
3.  MASSA           Ferrari
4.  ALONSO          Renault
5.  KOVALAINEN      McLaren
6.  HEIDFELD        BMW
7.  VETTEL          Toro Rosso
8.  TRULLI          Toyota
9.  BOURDAIS        Toro Rosso
10. PIQUET          Renault
11. KUBICA          BMW
12. GLOCK           Toyota
13. BARRICHELLO     Honda
14. ROSBERG         Williams
15. COULTHARD       Red Bull
16. WEBBER          Red Bull*
17. NAKAJIMA        Williams
18. BUTTON          Honda
19. SUTIL           Force India
20. FISICHELLA      Force India

*10-place grid penalty for engine change


----------



## El Torero (Oct 18, 2008)

Alonso will win for 3rd consecutive time. Massa will be 2nd and Hamilton will do a n00b thing and won´t have points.



PD: is sad to see Fisichella in last place lol


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 18, 2008)

And its byebye for Bourdais


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 18, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm look at the grid from last year................


hamilton.............kimi.......massa................alonso

and we all know who did what then


----------



## Dan (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh shit, Hamilton has been dominating like a mother fucker.

Just is on hot form, hopefully he takes that into the race.


----------



## nawz (Oct 18, 2008)

C'mon Hamilton!!

British Here =D Only natural for me to root for Hamilton!


----------



## ssouske (Oct 18, 2008)

rain tomorrow will definitely make the race more unpredictable... well... not really... but changeable conditions will... haha!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 18, 2008)

Venom said:


> Oh shit, Hamilton has been dominating like a mother fucker.
> 
> Just is on hot form, hopefully he takes that into the race.



the only thing he will take into the race is a ferrari crashing into him at turn 1!!


----------



## Dan (Oct 18, 2008)

Hamilton wont be that silly again I hope.

He just needs a good start.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 18, 2008)

i honestly think ferrari will sacrifice kimi 

if kimi dont do it, a certain spaniard will 

but good luck to hamilton ya'know, man been getting bare hate from other drivers (fair enough we give him hate, but the driver! )!!! if he wins he should give the 2 finger salute to the paddock!


----------



## Dan (Oct 18, 2008)

Everyone hates on him, a lot of the drivers have been hating on him.

If Hamilton gets 6 more points that Massa he will win it this year. COME ON!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah me, hamiltons number1 hater am surprised by how the other drivers been ganging up on him!! 
is 'THAT' gravel  trap still there?!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 18, 2008)

Holy shit...Hamilton did AMAZING lap even after locking his tires 3 times!wow just wow...
About the race i think everything will settle at beginning if Lewis makes better start than kimi then probably everything is over..


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah the gravel trap is still there, although many wondered why the pit entrance was designed that way when the track first opened...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 18, 2008)

do i see Jaguar????


----------



## Kleon (Oct 18, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Alonso will win for 3rd consecutive time. Massa will be 2nd and Hamilton will do a n00b thing and won?t have points.
> 
> 
> 
> PD: is sad to see Fisichella in last place lol



I hope you'll right in your prediction, specially Hamilton doing a nooob thing again 
but too bad Kubica end 11 i want him to win...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2008)

Man if nothing goes wrong in the race, this will be hamilton's weekend


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 18, 2008)

He was too good to be true tbh... maybe he is lighter?? i cant imagine him by having 3  tire lock being faster by 3 tenths over Ferrari its too much


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 18, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> Yeah the gravel trap is still there, although many wondered why the pit entrance was designed that way when the track first opened...



for people like hamilton


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2008)

come on hamilton we got pole hopefully it wont happan like last race


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 18, 2008)

2 times making mistakes in same race is too much... Massa should drive like mad if he want this championship..


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 18, 2008)

The F1 site says the weather will be cloudy with chance of showers. A slightly damp/wet track will make things interesting and very slippery.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2008)

9hrs 30min to go


----------



## ssouske (Oct 18, 2008)

it will be a very interesting race... ^^ some how, the ferraris are quicker off the line this year in dry conditions... they're not like the 2005-2006 renaults which are like rockets off the line... but, if kimi and massa get better starts, i hope lewis will not do another one of those, "FUCK-I-NEED-TO-OUTBREAK-THOSE-TWO" tactics he has employed recently... 

if that happens, count on him to hit one of the ferraris... if its kimi, it would just be a penalty of dnf, if its massa, oh boy... we might see another jacques vs schumi set of penalties...


----------



## shirish (Oct 18, 2008)

Does someone have a live stream that's working? ;_____;


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 18, 2008)

Well...Hamilton has been sleeping on the line lately, so expect the Ferraris to zoom past him at the start. IF he's smart, he'll just follow them the rest of the race and do the same thing at Brazil and he'll win the WDC. 

The Ferrari's tend to be dominate on race day, except in the rain. For some reason, they haven't got that right yet.

One thing I don't like is the requirement to use both the hard and soft compound tires, except if it's raining or wet conditions. Just let the teams run what they want or what performs the best for their setup. The tire rule seems a bit lame, esp for a series like F1.


----------



## nawz (Oct 18, 2008)

In roughly 8 hours, Massa is going to crash and burn *Insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2008)

lol Hamilturds.


----------



## birabudo (Oct 18, 2008)

the Mclaren has been quicker all weekend but I have a funny feeling that the Ferraris will 
be faster off the line than hamilton I just hope he does not FUCK UP and panic and make 
a really stupid move


----------



## Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lewis dominated the whole weekend. Fantastic drive.

Not a classic race, but I'm not complaining


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, this was indeed Hamilton's weekend, can't argue against that.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 19, 2008)

Well done,good driving deserved victory.
I wont comment about how much Kimi had to slow in order Massa to pass Kimi...


----------



## Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol, that was funny to see.

We all knew it was going to happen, but it took so long to happen.

Anyway, time to have a shower.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

I expected some points for Vettel 

The rest isn't overly surprising (lol heiki)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 19, 2008)

Fin+Mclaren=not good anymore...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 19, 2008)

the brazilain mafia will get involved for the fiinal race.......................... ><

lol at fail-sa! kimi was like ''DUDE!!! HOW SLOW DO I AHVE TO GO!!! ITS GETTING EMBARESSING!!!''


----------



## Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I expected some points for Vettel
> 
> The rest isn't overly surprising (lol heiki)


Me too, there was hardly any overtaking in this race.

Can only remember one and that was heiki on the first turn lol.

--

He's got fucked up luck.



LivingHitokiri said:


> Fin+Mclaren=not good anymore...


Tell me about it lol.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> the brazilain mafia will get involved for the fiinal race.......................... ><
> 
> lol at fail-sa! kimi was like ''DUDE!!! HOW SLOW DO I AHVE TO GO!!! ITS GETTING EMBARESSING!!!''


Most likely, corruption is every where.

Even going at half pass, Kimi was still too fast for Massa.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah...................brazilain driver has a chance to wn brazilain GP to win title........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

lol at HK.......................he gets all the bad luck


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 19, 2008)

Seriously.... After Massa passed Kimi he followed Massa's pace  which was almost 1 SEC slower than Alonso pace... i mean seriously a guy wants to win a fucking WDC how the hell he expect to win with this???i understand he wanted to secure points BUT DUDE for crying out loud Drive a little


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 19, 2008)

LH you have your old name back  !!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

He's not in the position to drive safe. Hamilton needs to fuck up next race or it's game over for massa.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 19, 2008)

massa should give alonso a call  

alonso would be more then happy to sacrifice his race 

as much as i dont like golden-boy..............massa just aint Champion material!!! >< unless his on pole and out in front, he sucks........


----------



## Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

Hamilton can come 5th and still win am I correct?

So, he doesn't have to fight with Massa, Kimi, Alonso or Kubica lol. He can just let them pass if they wanna try and ruin his race.

He's in a very comfortable position.

--

the two times Hamilton pitted, the memories of the gravel pit feared over me. Was quite funny actually.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 19, 2008)

Nope.. he needs to be forth if Massa wins.. because Massa will have more wins than Lewis


----------



## Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

Ahh 4th.

So he can afford for Massa, Kimi and Alonso to all stay ahead of him which a good situation to be in as they are the ones who are threatening him the most.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Well in a normal race situation, it's unlikely he'll lose. Only a technical knockout can pose real danger to him now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 19, 2008)

TBh i think the same thing happen in China will happen in brazil...if Lewis gets the pole OR in front of Massa its over.. like i predicted it would be in CHina XD


----------



## El Torero (Oct 19, 2008)

It would be epic that all the racers try to fuck Hamilton in last race and make all possible to allow Massa finish 1st the race; in a 19 vs 1 fight


----------



## Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

Epic stuff.

Hamilton is 20th. Heiki is 1st.

There all bunched together, Heiki suddenly hits the breaks for a massive pile up retiring 19 cars including himself.

Hamilton coasts through the race.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 19, 2008)

So close to the WC 

Hamilton


----------



## nawz (Oct 19, 2008)

Hamilton performed pretty darn good. 

Hahahahaha shame Massa, I hope he dies a painful death >_>


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 19, 2008)

nawz said:


> Hamilton performed pretty darn good.
> 
> Hahahahaha shame Massa, I hope he dies a painful death >_>



damn straight 

though wouldnt wish that last part, instead just let him crash and be out of the next race unharmed


----------



## nawz (Oct 19, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> damn straight
> 
> though wouldnt wish that last part, instead just let him crash and be out of the next race unharmed



You know, it isn't massa that pisses me off that much...It is his father. I don't know why he is such a small tub of grumpyness.

Anyway I can't wait for the next race!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Massa's...father? When did you even see him?


----------



## Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

He was with the Ferrari team.

Massa +  = Massa's father.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 19, 2008)

omg massa father is well .... grumpy is a word to put it 

loool venom post


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 19, 2008)

massa is very good round interlagos, hell easilly win it, i see a ferrari 1-2 there like last year
kubica 3rd, HK 4th, hieldfeld 5th, Nakajima 6th.................................Hamilton (DNS) Alonso DNS (crashed into hamilton during parade lap )


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 19, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> massa is very good round interlagos, hell easilly win it, i see a ferrari 1-2 there like last year
> kubica 3rd, HK 4th, hieldfeld 5th, Nakajima 6th.................................Hamilton (DNS) Alonso DNS (crashed into hamilton during parade lap )



high hopes i see for the next race looool


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 19, 2008)

Kimi was 7 behind in brazil last year 



KR: Your Gay
LH:..............i know


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 19, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Kimi was 7 behind in brazil last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats better


----------



## Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Kimi was 7 behind in brazil last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Corrected for real 100% fact.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 19, 2008)

lol! i congratulate lewis for a job well done... he had a perfect race all week long... 
i also congratulate kimi for "driving for the team" now, we have the constructor's champ in the bag... LOL

now off to brazil... and its a track where massa has been VERY strong for the past 2 years... 

let lewis get the wdc, WCC is more important... as it decides who gets how much of the TV money at the end of the season...


----------



## nawz (Oct 19, 2008)

Seriously why do people hate on Hamilton? Just because he came in a rookie F1 driver and was an instant contender for the title?

Pffft.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 19, 2008)

because everybody likes to hate... 

and we all know that the spanish like fernando, the brits like lewis, the fins love kimi, the brazillians like massa, and the tifosi like ferrari... 

hence, there is bias... so i tend not to listen to the brits, the spanish, and the others... lol! 

seriously though i have lots of respect for lewis... he is a talented driver, and he always deserve whatever he gets... may it be a win or a miserable cock up... O_o


----------



## nawz (Oct 19, 2008)

Does anyone want to find me a nice Mclaren picture of the car so I can make a sig on it =O? It would be cool if the image itself had a lot of dynamic (as in movement)


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Lewis: Got MILK?!
Kimi: You bet your fucking ass I do. >


Just watched the race (yes, I missed it live ;__ and it was pretty good. Can't believe Kovy had bad luck again. Lewis and Kimi drove fantastic as did Alonso/Kubica/Piquet.

Kimi was actually kind of talkative in the press conference. He usually only mutters a few words but he actually gave a full reply to each question. 

Also, I lol'd at the fact that even though Kimi kept slowing down, Massa still took ages to catch up. Clearly wasn't his day today.

Kimi was in good form though. Was nice to hear he was enjoying driving the car and everything felt good. We even got a smile from him when the guy in the conference mentioned the Massa pass. 

Did anyone else see Hamilton's trophy bottom fall off? xD Him and Kimi seemed kind of friendly today.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 19, 2008)

> Did anyone else see Hamilton's trophy bottom fall off? xD Him and Kimi seemed kind of friendly today



yeah haha  he was like 

ye they did


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah lol he was like
Lewis:"Hey kimi look this shit fell."
Kimi: " What did you expect from a plastic shit?"


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

How long until heiki's contract runs out? He's not really doing overly well in comparison


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2008)

till 2010 i think?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 20, 2008)

> KR: Did you see how slow I went so Massa could pass me.
> LH:..............quiet, he'll hear you.


   

I cant see anyone but Hamilton taking it now.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 21, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm what are the chances off...........

a ferrari taking out lewis
lewis taking out massa (his already done it to kimi )
alonso taking out lewis
HK taking out massa
Nakajima winning


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 21, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm what are the chances off...........
> 
> a ferrari taking out lewis
> lewis taking out massa (his already done it to kimi )
> ...



so much things can happan


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn Hamilturd D:


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 21, 2008)

I imagine Alonso with red eyeballs, crashing his car into Hamilton?s behind the safety car.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 21, 2008)

Rofl I can see Alonso raging and being like all "FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU" under his helmet lol


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 21, 2008)

Next race schumi is gonna be put in massa's car.
I know this for sure


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 21, 2008)

lol Schumi would pwn.


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2008)

Hamilton>Shoemaker


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 21, 2008)

Venom said:


> Hamilton>Shoemaker


whut?


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm joking.

Shoemaker is a fantastic driver. Hamilton can't compare yet.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 21, 2008)

Shoemacher makes epic Nike


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2008)

Webber is smart!

Link removed


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 21, 2008)

Jessica posting again


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

It feels like forever since she posted here


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2008)

But I posted yesterday or the day before... x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 21, 2008)

Jessica


----------



## Dan (Oct 21, 2008)

She wanted the hype over Hamilton to die down so she didn't have to flame anyone.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2008)

Bandwagoning. 


I think I haven't posted here lately because, well.. The championship is really just down to two guys who I don't even really care about that much at all.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2008)

Venom said:


> She wanted the hype over Hamilton to die down so she didn't have to flame anyone.



Flame? That's what the Honda cars are for! 

**


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 21, 2008)

But Kimi drove well


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 21, 2008)

But Jessica, we care about you


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2008)

LivingHitokiri said:


> But Kimi drove well



In China? It was on too early in the morning for me, so I didn't watch it.

But he did well in Japan.. Which I watched a re-run of. x_x


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> But Jessica, we care about you



Oh, I know!! 

Zaru was really upset about not being the #1 poster in here though, so he hacked my account and made me get banned for a week! I really wanted to post here with you guys, honest! But Zaru.. That man is driven by greed and jealousy!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Note:* That did not actually happen

*Spoiler*: __ 



or did it.... ?

*Spoiler*: __ 



DUN DUN DUN!!!!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



(no, it didn't)


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn that Andy


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

You're only 2 posts behind. It's not like I could really hold you off


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You're only 2 posts behind. It's not like I could really hold you off



This topic today..... Tomorrow, the world YOUR FANCLUB!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 21, 2008)

Zaru is doing it wrong!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2008)

*TRIVIA*

*What is Zaru's favourite race of the year?*
The Grand Prix of hacking Jessica's account.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, I'd love to have your password.

Then I could read all those smutty pms that horny bh members sent you.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont know any members passwords


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2008)

But those were all in old(er) reps, convo topics, and MSN conversations. 

I promise you, my inbox is really boring and there are no secrets in there.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 21, 2008)

i would think your passwords are somehting like kimiR or something then add some numbers to it like kimi64578 lool


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 21, 2008)

rofl. 

/tries


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 21, 2008)

how did it go  ???


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 21, 2008)

I know my own password


----------



## Jessica (Oct 21, 2008)

My password has nothing to do with Formula One!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 21, 2008)

its J3sst3nr0t isnt it?


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 21, 2008)

Jessica said:


> My password has nothing to do with Formula One!



or so u want me to belive  i see your plan


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 21, 2008)

hamiltons gay


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 21, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> hamiltons gay


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 21, 2008)

Hell i cant even remember how many passwords i know...


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 21, 2008)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hell i cant even remember how many passwords i know...



give some to me and ill rememeber some for u, no thx needed thats just the guy i am


----------



## Jessica (Oct 22, 2008)

Good news.
Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2008)

Cost cutting


----------



## Jessica (Oct 22, 2008)

...... Is good.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 22, 2008)

The FIA is gonna get its way, only std engines next year


----------



## Jessica (Oct 22, 2008)

STD?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 22, 2008)

If they do get their way, Max would have given F1 a STD


----------



## Jessica (Oct 22, 2008)

Max gave *ME* an STD.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 22, 2008)

Jessica said:


> STD?



yes standard engines


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 22, 2008)

Poor Jessy, you can have my salves from when Michael Jackson lured me with candy


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 22, 2008)

Max likes it unprotected


----------



## Jessica (Oct 22, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Max likes it unprotected



Uh oh.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh shi~ 

Poor dominatrices everywhere  

gtg work becons


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 22, 2008)

Mosley is retard fucking money whore....Seriously F1 sucks now


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 22, 2008)

Give him a German ho and he's stfu,


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 22, 2008)

From AP:

*FIA, F1 agree to cut costs for smaller teams starting next season*

Oct. 21, 2008

GENEVA -- The governing body of motorsports and Formula One reached a deal Tuesday to cap the cost of engines supplied to smaller teams as part of a plan to save money during the global financial crisis.

The deal was reached at a meeting between FIA president Max Mosley and Ferrari chairman Luca di Montezemolo, who represented the newly founded Formula One Teams Association, or FOTA.

"Today's meeting in Geneva has produced significant cost savings for 2009 and 2010. FOTA are working urgently on further proposals for 2010 and thereafter," FIA said in a two-sentence statement.

FIA spokesman Richard Woods declined to provide further details, but officials with three of the teams told the Associated Press that the cost of engines supplied to independent teams will be limited to $13.2 million a year. The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because the details had not yet been officially announced.

The change would mean smaller teams such as Force India, Red Bull and Toro Rosso will receive 25 engines a season, each of which will last for three race weekends rather than the current two.

The teams will meet on the sidelines of the Brazilian Grand Prix between Oct. 31 and Nov. 2 to discuss changing the testing mileage from 2009, the team officials said.

After the Sao Paulo race, FIA and FOTA will meet again to modify the rules for chassis design from 2010 onwards, they said.

Tuesday's meeting took place amid heightened tension between the teams and the sport's governing body, after several teams, including McLaren and BMW Sauber, expressed their opposition to Mosley's proposal for standardized engines and chassis parts.

German magazine Auto Motor und Sport reported that the proposals caught teams by surprise on Friday, prompting them to cancel their participation in the Geneva meeting and send Montezemolo in their place to show a united front.

Mosley had described the sport's combined $1.6 billion spending in 2008 as "unsustainable," saying the teams were relying too heavily on the goodwill of rich individuals and corporate sponsors.

"There is now a real danger that, in some cases, these subsidies will cease," Mosley said in a statement released Monday. "This could result in a reduction in the number of competitors, adding to the two team vacancies we already have and reducing the grid to an unacceptable level.

"The FIA's view is that Formula One can only be healthy if a team can race competitively for a budget at or very close to what it gets from FOM (Formula One Management)."


----------



## ssouske (Oct 22, 2008)

hnnn... if the race engines next year would last for 3 races, i wouldn't mind... as long as everybody's engines would last like that... if its just for the independent teams, that would be rubbish... O_o

anyway... isn't it ironic that the FIA wants teams to cut costs but FIA changes rules and regulations every year, forcing teams to spend lots in R&D?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 22, 2008)

No standard engines plox


----------



## Garfield (Oct 23, 2008)

I want hyperspace drive engines to be fitted next in them


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

Anarchist FAQ

Bring it on!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 23, 2008)

cost cutting measures?! then why doenst bernie stop selling out for the $'s in new tracks >_>


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

I love the title, Jessica. Crunching Ecclestone


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I love the title, Jessica. Crunching Ecclestone



Crunching... I bet he's small enough to eat, too. I bet if we cloned him, we could mass produce them as a snack.

Brand new barbecue flavoured Ecclestones! Get 'em while they last!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

He's too old. The expiration date was 10 years ago.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

He'd probably be salt and vinegar flavoured by now, wouldn't he?


----------



## ssouske (Oct 23, 2008)

lol! ecclestones in salt and vinegar flavor... RICH in Vitamin $


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 23, 2008)

what we talking about ppl


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

Turning Bernie Ecclestone into a delicious, bite-size snack that comes in several mouth watering flavours.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> He's too old. The expiration date was 10 years ago.





Jessica said:


> He'd probably be salt and vinegar flavoured by now, wouldn't he?


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

I bet you're feeling hungry now, huh?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2008)

Verily


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

It's probably a good thing that I'm not eating anything for lunch today.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2008)

You should eat


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm drinking a can of Coke!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Turning Bernie Ecclestone into a delicious, bite-size snack that comes in several mouth watering flavours.



i c 

yes everyone should eat


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I'm drinking a can of Coke!


No starving yourself


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I'm drinking a can of Coke!



I'm heavily surprised neither pepsi nor coca cola are advertising in F1


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'm heavily surprised neither pepsi nor coca cola are advertising in F1



I read somewhere once (in a magazine I think) that Coke has enough money to run a team. x_x


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

Eh, of course they do. Any larger company that can supply an investment of ~50-100 million dollars or more a year would be able to.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2008)

Imagine a Microsoft or Wallmart sponsored team


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

Team Walmart F1.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

They'd have special offer products on the sides 

FELIPE MASSA WON THE RACE! ALSO, BAGELS ARE NOW 50% OFF!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2008)

MADE IN CHINA FOR AMERIKAAANS


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

At least I'd be able to buy F1 stuff around here.. Because there's none. Anywhere. x_x

I saw a guy with a Ferrari jacket once. The kind that they wear at the races. Oh god, I would have loved to go up to him and say, "Can I wear your jacket?" ... but.... well.... I think I probably would have weirded him out.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

You should have walked up to him, saying I WANT TO BE INSIDE YOU

Speaking to the jacket, of course


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

I think that would freak him out even more though.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 23, 2008)

you should have stole it  then burned it


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd sooner burn a McLaren jacket.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I'd sooner burn a McLaren jacket.



 why would u do something like that


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

Because I wouldn't want to burn a Ferrari jacket?


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Because I wouldn't want to burn a Ferrari jacket?



but burning a ferrari one would be awesome


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

Not when you're a Ferrari fan.


----------



## Dan (Oct 23, 2008)

Ur a Kimi fan not a ferrari fan.

You said the other day you don't care about massa.

A ferrari fan wouldn't say that.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 23, 2008)

hmmm what is this  ^^


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

Venom said:


> Ur a Kimi fan not a ferrari fan.
> 
> You said the other day you don't care about massa.
> 
> A ferrari fan wouldn't say that.



That's kind of taking it to extremes. I love Ferrari. I don't mind Massa, he's just not one of my favourites.


----------



## Dan (Oct 23, 2008)

I say now, I'm not a Mclaren fan lol.

I'm a Hamilton fan. I support Mclaren coz of Hamilton.

If Hamilton goes to Ferrari, I like Ferrari.

--

Imagine Kimi and Hamilton both at Ferrari


----------



## Kokaku (Oct 23, 2008)

Im a Senna fan


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

Kokaku said:


> Im a Senna fan



I hope you mean Bruno because it would be weird to be a dead guy's fan, especially if it use present tense. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2008)

lol stop lying Kokaku, you told me you like that devil Schumacher most


----------



## Dan (Oct 23, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I hope you mean Bruno because it would be weird to be a *dead guy's fan*, especially if it use present tense. x_x




Senna was a legend.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

I know he was, but he's still dead (RIP). :\


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 23, 2008)

Venom said:


> I say now, I'm not a Mclaren fan lol.
> 
> I'm a Hamilton fan. I support Mclaren coz of Hamilton.
> 
> ...


  That thing happen with  me.. i wasn't never Ferrari or Mclaren but Kimi fan XD


----------



## Kokaku (Oct 23, 2008)

I support drivers not teams


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you support any of the low-team drivers?


----------



## Dan (Oct 23, 2008)

All the British ones 

DC's last race


----------



## Kokaku (Oct 23, 2008)

I use to like Mika Salo


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

His only time to shine was during his replacement days at ferrari


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2008)

Its true.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

I sure hope they can change his opinion


----------



## ssouske (Oct 23, 2008)

and that was not even 1 season... 

i do support vettel, sato, and sakon yamamoto, even though i am a ferrari fan... 

hope the 2 japanese drivers get drives for next year... especially sato... O_o i miss his car wrecking days...  nobody could crash like takuma did in his earlier seasons


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 23, 2008)

Venom said:


> I say now, I'm not a Mclaren fan lol.
> 
> I'm a Hamilton fan. I support Mclaren coz of Hamilton.
> 
> ...



THAT WOULD BE TOTAL WIN!!!

plus i dont want massa to win the title, rather have lewis!
massa is just POOR!!mans has had two victories gifted to him (France, Kimi raping Massa for best part of 3/4 race, then car spazzes out, and bel;gium.............lying 3rd for all but the last lap, then wins it)

his like liverpool >_> so  boring! plus china just made me lose even more respect!

Lewis > Massa <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Kimi


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 24, 2008)

i think more people here want hamilton to win the title now (then massa)


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Well there are more hamilton fans popping up lately


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well there are more hamilton fans popping up lately


*cough* Glory Hunters *cough*


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol. Don't say that. Some liked him already when he wasn't in a top te-

Wait, he entered f1 in a top team, nevermind


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2008)

I bet a large number of his supporters are the type who live in London but support Manchester United


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh god lol

Well there are ManU supporters all over the world


----------



## ssouske (Oct 24, 2008)

hnnn... the only reason why i really don't like hami is because he is driving a silver car...  but i do think that he is a very good driver... he is the only driver who can almost match the stig's dry laptime in the suzuki liana, IN VERY VERY WET CONDITIONS... (i.e. top gear series/season 10) 

f1 would be "boring" again if hami and kimi were both in ferrari... O_o it will be just like 2004 all over again...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

When was the last time two ferrari drivers both had chances at getting a title near the end of the season?


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 24, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I bet a large number of his supporters are the type who live in London but support Manchester United



whats man utd got to do with this ?



> Well there are ManU supporters all over the world



well of course there are


----------



## ssouske (Oct 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> When was the last time two ferrari drivers both had chances at getting a title near the end of the season?



no idea... in the schumi days, schumi would have usually won the wdc 4-5 races before the end of the season... i think it was in 2004 when he won in @ magny cours... O_o rubens would usually be a distant second... O_o

i think last year was the first year when 2 ferrari drivers had a chance @ the wdc during the last 3 races... so is this year too... but you know what happened... O_o


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 24, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> i think more people here want hamilton to win the title now (then massa)



massa showed in china how lame he is!!
when kimi was chasing lewis last year amns was raping the last few races!!
massa is weak, nakajima level at max!


----------



## Garfield (Oct 24, 2008)

I liked Massa more with his previous team =3


----------



## El Torero (Oct 25, 2008)

Imagine Raikkonen and ALONSO together in Ferrari


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2008)

Nononono. They need to stay in different times.

Imagine... we have four teams doing well next year. Ferrari, McLaren, BMW and Renault(well, alonso)

That'd make for some interesting races.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 25, 2008)

CX said:


> I liked Massa more with his previous team =3


At Sauber he wasnt a total yob like now 

Post Nr 4000 for me. 

Glad its in my favorite thread


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2008)

Favourite thread eh 

God. Only one race left


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes fav xD
Sorry Scholzee im not accepting new friend requests


----------



## ssouske (Oct 25, 2008)

fave thread... 

anyway... yeah... fernando, kimi, robert, seb vettel and lewis must be in separate teams... it makes racing more interesting...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, my favorite thread is about to go into hibernation till winter testing times. 
As will I


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 26, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Yes fav xD
> Sorry Scholzee im not accepting new friend requests



 ok just deny it then


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 26, 2008)

Nothing personal, maybe in a few months I'll be adding more friends again


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 26, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Nothing personal, maybe in a few months I'll be adding more friends again



no worries m8


----------



## Garfield (Oct 26, 2008)

Last race 

Then a long wait till the fun begins


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 26, 2008)

vote who u want to win

Manga of the Month: Now taking New Selection Process Suggestions?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I hope you mean Bruno because it would be weird to be a dead guy's fan, especially if it use present tense. x_x


If so, I have necro-fannia


----------



## ssouske (Oct 26, 2008)

im a fan of gilles villenueve... and he is dead too...


----------



## ssouske (Oct 26, 2008)

DOUBLE POST NEWS NO JUTUSU!!!

apparently, massa does not feel any pressure at all...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

That gai Massa fell on his head.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 27, 2008)

Revoltech TTGL

A nice thing to do by an even nicer team and even nicer driver. I bet the Argentinians really enjoyed it.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 27, 2008)

Link removed

looks like schumi thinks the current crop of drivers can beat his records...


----------



## Jessica (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, that's quoted from the full interview I posted. You can probably find it a few pages back.

It was a nice article, but geez... They asked him too many Hamilton related questions. Surely there are better things to ask the most successful driver in the sport about? x_x


----------



## ssouske (Oct 27, 2008)

lol! they're british... what can you expect?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

ssouske said:


> lol! they're british... what can you expect?


Just a little effing intelligence and God honest decent reporting.


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2008)

What? 

F1 without Ferrari would be so much fail.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2008)

My take on that is, if you can't afford to be in F1, get the fuck out

Standard engines suck and Ferrari HAS to be in formula 1


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 27, 2008)

Venom said:


> What?
> 
> F1 without Ferrari would be so much fail.



who are going to be our rivals if ferrari leave


----------



## ssouske (Oct 27, 2008)

i thought FOTA and the FIA talks kinda scrapped the standard engine bullcrap?!? O_o

anyway, i smell new talks of another manufacturer's series...  remember how they all used that to force FOM and FIA to give the teams a bigger share of the TV money? 



Scholzee said:


> who are going to be our rivals if ferrari leave


red bull, torro rosso, and williams...  
those will be the only teams left if standard engines are used... i heard all the manufacturers are against it...


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Ferrari think there too big for rules.

I do disagree with bringing in these standard engines.

--

But that response from Ferrari is kinda like, lets give them this ultimatum coz we all know they wont allow us to leave.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 27, 2008)

lol of course... ferrari IS the last team in the current line up who has been in the championship since 1950... you would not want to throw away all that history and stuff... 
they're already scraping the historical circuits like silverstone... the least they could do is keep ferrari...


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 27, 2008)

Venom said:


> *I think Ferrari think there too big for rules*.
> 
> I do disagree with bringing in these standard engines.
> 
> ...



you just relising this now , butye it would be lame if they brang in standard engines


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 27, 2008)

standard engiones are gay

F1 aint only about who the best driver is, but also who can build the best car!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Cesc pek


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2008)

Well technically they still have the different car chassis, but the engines make up a majority of the difference between teams.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 27, 2008)

all i know that we have few days left


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

Im gonna miss this thread


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 27, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Im gonna miss this thread


Winter tests!!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 28, 2008)

If Ferrari goes, then I dunno what I'm going to do. x_x

No Montreal? No Ferrari?


....


----------



## ssouske (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> If Ferrari goes, then I dunno what I'm going to do. x_x
> 
> No Montreal? No Ferrari?
> 
> ...



A1GP has lots of Ferraris 

and then theres also le mans, ALMS, and motoGP (which incidentally has 200x more overtaking maneuvers than any other racing series)


----------



## Jessica (Oct 28, 2008)

ssouske said:


> A1GP has lots of Ferraris
> 
> and then theres also le mans, ALMS, and motoGP (which incidentally has 200x more overtaking maneuvers than any other racing series)



But they're not Formula One. :|


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 28, 2008)

Toyota is also gonna quit if the std engines come.
I already got a fealing this was comming, Max always wants to get his way.
FOTA and FIA talk was about budget cutting, they were talking about an agreement but they coulndt say what it was about. So Max got his way with budget cutting....
But FIA is still gonna push through with the std engines. Max can have his way again.
Who is max ? Some little baby who wants to get his way ?
FUCK HIM !


----------



## Jessica (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it possible to impeach him or anything like that??

I mean.. It's kind of clear that he's screwing things up REALLY badly this year. :\


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 28, 2008)

lol A1 is shit!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 28, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol A1 is shit!



I watched it once using this thing called TVU (lets you watch TV on your computer) and I had no idea what was going on, even though it was pretty much just like F1. :\


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 28, 2008)

OH DAMN!!!

i gotta go to a wedding this sunday!!! DAMMIT!!!

i missed the start of hamiltons chokeup last year because i was at a wedding!! >_>


----------



## Jessica (Oct 28, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> OH DAMN!!!
> 
> i gotta go to a wedding this sunday!!! DAMMIT!!!
> 
> i missed the start of hamiltons chokeup last year because i was at a wedding!! >_>



As much as I don't like Hamilton, I don't think he's going to goof up this weekend.

Oh well. I'm just going to hope that Kimi is back in shape next year.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Is it possible to impeach him or anything like that??
> 
> I mean.. It's kind of clear that he's screwing things up REALLY badly this year. :\



All teams could quit and creat their own F-1 circus.
This means byebye FIA and byebye Bernie and byebye Max.
Awesome plan


----------



## Jessica (Oct 28, 2008)

As long as Ferrari is there, I'd watch it.. I guess. ._.

And can someone PLEASE pass me in posts? I'm trying to let you guys catch me, you know!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 28, 2008)

what posts ?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 28, 2008)

i already lapped you like 50 laps ago!

oh you eman post count in this thread


----------



## ssouske (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> But they're not Formula One. :|



but at least the new powered by Ferrari A1GP cars are 600hp coppies of the F2004... 

@cesc
A1 does not suck... 
in fact, its far more entertaining than F1...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2008)

"Kimi Raikkonen... across the line he goes!! ALMOST HALF A SECOND.... *HALF A SECOND* "
Damn i miss good old kimi.I hope next year he will be better


----------



## Jessica (Oct 28, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> "Kimi Raikkonen... across the line he goes!! ALMOST HALF A SECOND.... *HALF A SECOND* "
> Damn i miss good old kimi.I hope next year he will be better



They need to build a Ferrari that suits him like the McLaren cars did.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> They need to build a Ferrari that suits him like the McLaren cars did.


This please


----------



## ssouske (Oct 28, 2008)

lol! yeah... ferrari needs to build a car that suits kimi just like the old 03 and 05 mclaren... but with the traditional ferrari reliability... 

anyway going back to the ferrari pulling out article, i just remembered that ferrari is the type of company that would sue anyone who would use the prancing horse/ferrari logo on any car that they do not deem a ferrari... 

for example... the 360 Modena streched limo... they threatened to sue the owner and creator of that vehicle unless they removed the prancing horse and 360 Modena logos...

Article: 

so a ferrari F1 with a Judd/Cosworth/Merc/Renault/Toyota/Honda/Chevy/Ford/BMW/whatever engine is not a ferrari...

EDIT: FIA issues statement on about ferrari...


EDIT 2: another pitpass article about the same issue


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFHy_ieU3Pc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Thats why we are loving Kimi Raikkonen


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 28, 2008)

even more epic 

Rin Toshite Shigure - _Disco Flight_

we need more light hearted press conferences like this one!! 

Rin Toshite Shigure - _Disco Flight_

JESUS! check out 2:17.............that backmarker musta got a ehart attack!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 28, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> even more epic
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



he was driving a Mclaren what u expect


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting article:


----------



## ssouske (Oct 28, 2008)

sad but true... f1 is being killed by idiots in business suits... including mad max and greedy bernie... =___=

not only is there more spending on the part of the teams, but the circuits and hosts themselves are spending way too much in just hosting a GP... singapore alone paid lots of money to FOM just to secure the sg GP... ticket prices were unbelievably high, and in the end, the generators producing the electricity to power the flood lights contributed to global warming far more than the entire grid of cars... =___=


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> They need to build a Ferrari that suits him like the McLaren cars did.



That would mean they'd have to give him BACK to McLaren, where he belongs. 



Αgeha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFHy_ieU3Pc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Thats why we are loving Kimi Raikkonen



Fuck, that brings back memories. That McLaren looks so nice and slick, and is a beast with Raikkonen behind it. Too bad it had reliability problems and all sorts which inevitably lead to Kimi leaving.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 28, 2008)

i don't think kimi really belongs to mclaren TBH...

it was peter sauber that first discovered the gem that is kimi raikkonen... and remember that sauber was effectively the Ferrari team B back in those days... 

i have always thought that ferrari leased kimi to mclaren until the the time when schumi would call it quits... 

same thing with massa... he raced for sauber and then tested for ferrari... the when year kimi was "leased" to mclaren

EDIT: incidentally, i read that Michael Schumacher also drove for sauber during his early mercedes sports car years...  (not in formula 1)


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 29, 2008)

if kimi would have won a WC with Mclaren i dont think he would have left


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to agree. But if he stayed just one more year, he would've had a fuck awesome car and would've probably destroyed Hamilton and everyone else in it. 

But he's gone now. ;___;

Heikki is there to pick up where Kimi left off.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 29, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I have to agree. But if he stayed just one more year, he would've had a fuck awesome car and would've probably destroyed Hamilton and everyone else in it.
> 
> But he's gone now. ;___;
> 
> Heikki is there to pick up where Kimi left off.



i've been dissapionted with hekki this year hopefully he can do better or play a big part in the title on the last race and help lewis in some way


----------



## Garfield (Oct 29, 2008)

> Of all the drivers not to have won the world championship, Red Bull’s David Coulthard has scored the most points - a total of 535 to date. And although this bittersweet statistic is not what Coulthard hoped for when he embarked on his Formula One career 15 years ago, perhaps the Scot can draw some solace from it as he retires from F1 competition this weekend.
> 
> One of the sport’s true journeymen, Coulthard has made connections with some of its biggest hitters over the years. As the 37 year-old bids farewell, we take a look back at the relationships that have shaped his Formula One career…
> 
> ...




;__;

That was so good.
I always get emotional when I read articles like these about athletes going out.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Coulthard.. i will always remember him as a good F1 driver!


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah
Poor Ralf Schum didn't even get what he deserved in the end.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree.. even though he helped toyota a lot we didnt seen him  going for wins after he left Williams.He was overshadowed by his  brother


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome set btw. =]
Toyota seems to always be an underachiever to me. They're like right there but don't do it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Toyota spend a lot of money in order to become better,i see them actually going for the 3rd place in few years if not next XD


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 30, 2008)

Honda is the big disappointment to me. They have participated in F1 before and has won races, either as a factory team (1960's) or engine supplier (6 constructor championships). Maybe Ross Brawn can get them on track.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 30, 2008)

Anarchist FAQ


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

Honda better come right


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 30, 2008)

^Cool...rain. Should be a very interesting race. If they haven't fixed it, that track doesn't drain well, might have some hydroplaning...lol...we'll see who is the better wet conditions driver. Like to see one of the mid level teams win one or get a podium.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2008)

Rain??? ohh noooo no more drama at the last race T_T
WE HAVE PRACTICE TOMORROW?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

A chaotic race is the only thing that can realistically make massa the champion
Not saying I want him to be, but that's a fact


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

This year seems to be extra rainy. Well, at least in the time frame I've watched F1.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

Are there statistics which races are more likely to have rain? Asian ones or european ones?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

We could try count.

Europe: 
1> British - It always rans
2> ... yeah you know Europe more than me.
3>

Asia:
1> Japanese - same as Britain
2> Chinese - almost always rains at that time
3> Sngapore - Very high chance.
 And then you have the fully dry desert circuit coming up next year.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

Well if it rained at the desert circuit, hell probably already froze over


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

You never know, those guys have started using artificial rain for irrigation purposes now


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

What 

Well they can probably even afford an artificial sun


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah lol, so much money.
My acquaintance from Qatar sends me the craziest things saying she finds them cheap 
But water is really expensive there though. About 5 times more expensive than oil.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

What.

We don't even pay for water


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

You're a semi socialist economy, 
I wonder when Americans will realize that's not bad.

SPread the wealth my foot.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

Semi Socialist? 

No, my house just has its own well


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, but you live in Austria right?

Oh yeah I remember reading you live on a farm. That's awesome man, have you heaved water out with hands sometime?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

Why would I do that, we have an automatic pumping system 

We're not living in the medieval age anymore, ya know


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, but I liked doing that whenever I went to my uncle's farm just to see if I could do it. I lke taking useless crazy challenges. But getting rewarded by free sugarcanes is awesome. I like chewing on those


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 30, 2008)

not long now


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder how many beautiful Brazilian girls we'll see 

At this point that's my main attraction for this race seeing as the contenders for championship both suck


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

CX said:


> I wonder how many beautiful Brazilian girls we'll see


Zero, all Brazilian girls are drag queens. 
100% Proven .


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

THREE DAYS UNTIL THE FINAL SHOWDOWN
THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING MEEE


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Zero, all Brazilian girls are drag queens.
> 100% Proven .


I've been with a Brazilian chick and she was hot


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

You mean *he* was hot dont you?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2008)

He'll never know


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

No adams apple = girl


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

I meant of course, that + hole down south


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

Surgery


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

I expected as much of an answer and therefore started out with the Adams apple evidence which is infallible under such circumstances


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

15 hours left


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

Zaru's a mod?


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 30, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Zaru's a mod?



i guess so


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Became like an hour ago or something.

Plaza they say. Iria can retire.
He's much more active anyways.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 30, 2008)

CX said:


> Became like an hour ago or something.
> 
> Plaza they say. Iria can retire.
> He's much more active anyways.



i see  congrats dude


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

Time to think up interesting ways to bother him then  

Maybe I wont go as silent as I thought


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

I like where this is going


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 30, 2008)

f1 news



> McLaren and Formula One's governing body have condemned Spanish racists after hundreds of hate messages were posted on a 'voodoo-style' website targeting title favourite Lewis Hamilton.






> Britain's Hamilton, the sport's first black driver, is poised to become the youngest Formula One champion at the age of 23 in the season-ending Brazilian Grand Prix.
> 
> "Discrimination and prejudice can have no place in sport or society," said an FIA spokesman.
> 
> ...



what a disgrace


----------



## ssouske (Oct 30, 2008)

ah... the spanish people... 

colorful aren't they?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

That's extreme love for ya.

source?


----------



## Jessica (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn it Andy, I'm still number one in here. Post more! 

Anyway.. wow gold


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimi tard turning I?(once again)


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

It's finally come down o the last race of the season huh...
Last weekend of dynamic posting...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 31, 2008)

Its gonna be a FULL wet race Sunday. 
I hope to see some good action


----------



## ssouske (Oct 31, 2008)

a full wet race on sunday...  must congratulate lewis hamilton now before its too late...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 31, 2008)

I wouldn't  call/make Lewis an Rain god driver... we know that Mclaren works perfectly on the lower temperature and it helped a lot for lewis  to pass so many people at monza.He is good in rain yes... but dont make him Schumacher yet XD


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 31, 2008)

^^All Hamilton needs is 4 points, assuming Massa wins.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 31, 2008)

Massa cant do it ... he proved that in China


----------



## ssouske (Oct 31, 2008)

whoever said lewis = michael/senna/ any of the great wet drivers? 
all i said was rain = lewis WDC mainly because of that mclaren... 

and i disagree... massa can win... he has proven for the past 2 years that he is one hell of a driver in brazil... also, china =/= brazil...


----------



## Jessica (Oct 31, 2008)

Brazil is like one of Massa's best races. I think he's going to win really easily.

It's just going to be up to everyone else to decide where Hamilton will finish.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

Best deal would be if Hammy bar Wrecks and Massa finishes anywhere on podium.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 31, 2008)

Massa fastest  in first free practice


----------



## ssouske (Oct 31, 2008)

it would be interesting who would win if they become tied on points after brazil...

anyone who knows who has more 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place finishes between massa and hami?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

ssouske said:


> it would be interesting who would win if they become tied on points after brazil...
> 
> anyone who knows who has more 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place finishes between massa and hami?




both have 5 First, 2 Second

But Hammy has finished 3rd once and Massa hasn't


----------



## Rod (Oct 31, 2008)

Alonso's pass for Ferrari:


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice


----------



## ssouske (Oct 31, 2008)

CX said:


> both have 5 First, 2 Second
> 
> But Hammy has finished 3rd once and Massa hasn't



but thats not the case if say... massa wins and hami goes 6th... or massa 2nd and hami gets 8th... 

in both cases, massa gets an additional 1st or 2nd place... and when they're tied in points, massa wins by virtue of most wins/2nd place finishes... 

lol but thats just a hypothetical scenario...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 31, 2008)

Alonso for the treble.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

ssouske said:


> but thats not the case if say... massa wins and hami goes 6th... or massa 2nd and hami gets 8th...
> 
> in both cases, massa gets an additional 1st or 2nd place... and when they're tied in points, massa wins by virtue of most wins/2nd place finishes...
> 
> lol but thats just a hypothetical scenario...


If Massa wins he's winner coz he'll have more 1st places


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

I lold hard with the video and the commentary


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Alonso for *crash into hamilton*.





bwahahahahaha

haha! look at the way his car flies off the track!


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Nov 1, 2008)

I hope the same happen as last year


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2008)

Rod said:


> Alonso's pass for Ferrari:


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 1, 2008)

Lets hope its Heikki that takes him off accidentally and Alonso wins


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2008)

Heikki might as well do something useful for once this season


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Alonso for the treble.



nah fuck that tachi 

MASSA ftw and hamilton no where on the grid


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2008)

whats with the massa and hami hate?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 1, 2008)

I say Raikonen gives Hammilton brake test.
Hammilton crashes into Raikonen, and Hamilfag spins off......
DNF
DNF
DNF
DNF


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

because hamilton is irritating me now 

i hope he loses the championship  by 1 point again


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2008)

how about takuma sato suddenly appearing out of nowhere in his super aguri and then rams hamilton off the track...


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

sato :rofl 

all he does is crash other people's cars


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2008)

That's as realistic as damon hill manifesting as a supernatural smoke being from massa's exhaust and suffocating hamilton


----------



## El Torero (Nov 1, 2008)

All Spain is hoping Hamilton´s big failure tomorrow. Hamilton is by far the most hated person of Spain 

PD: Some spanish ppl launched a Anti-Hamilton web where in a circuit you could put spikes, torks and hedgebogs to break Hamilton´s wheels. England minister has made the web to be closed lol (but in only one day the web reached 50000 visits lol)


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2008)

LOL! these hypothetical scenarios are just getting more ridiculous 

anyway... less than 30mins before saturday practice...


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That's as realistic as damon hill manifesting as a supernatural smoke being from massa's exhaust and suffocating hamilton



well sato always get lapped so its not as far fetched as you think


----------



## Garfield (Nov 1, 2008)

The ITV stream doesn't work. Sucks...

I tried going onto TVU but they don't have Star Sports there as well...


----------



## Garfield (Nov 1, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> well sato always get lapped so its not as far fetched as you think


Yea but Sato is not currently a driver =/


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

and here i was planning on playing dead space oh well qualification first

rival kun, that means hamilton is lucky but i hope raikkonen sacrifices himself


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

the stream aint working... did they cut the Practice 3?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 1, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> and here i was planning on playing dead space oh well qualification first
> 
> rival kun, that means hamilton is lucky but i hope raikkonen sacrifices himself


lol no, Raikonnen should go all out and get a lace above hammy. Hammy needs to be kept from top 6 spots and Massa needs to win.

I say, Massa > Aonso > Raikonnen > 3 other guys > Hammy. ^_^


----------



## Garfield (Nov 1, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> the stream aint working... did they cut the Practice 3?


The stream's not been working for last 2 races as well :<


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2008)

HOW AM I GONNA WATCH IT THEN 

Although I could just sit in front of the tv with my laptop.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

it cant be.. i saw the yesterdays practice 2....


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 1, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> All Spain is hoping Hamilton?s big failure tomorrow. Hamilton is by far the most hated person of Spain
> 
> PD: Some spanish ppl launched a Anti-Hamilton web where in a circuit you could put spikes, torks and hedgebogs to break Hamilton?s wheels. England minister has made the web to be closed lol (but in only one day the web reached 50000 visits lol)



yeah, but there have been plenty of racisy remarks posted on there too, which is going to far >_>

Kimi will have no problem taking out hamilton, hamilton ahd no problem doing it in canada!


----------



## Garfield (Nov 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> HOW AM I GONNA WATCH IT THEN
> 
> Although I could just sit in front of the tv with my laptop.


Yeah don't make fun of us unlucky TV less people


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

according to the schedule its on ITV in 2 hrs time  what a wait


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> according to the schedule its on ITV in 2 hrs time  what a wait


SO i was right.. they dont show the practice 3... and they will sow the qualifying 
Do you watch streaming also?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 1, 2008)

hey tifa, can you PM me the link you go to? I'm pretty sure it's the same link but it doesn't show up on here. Just wanna make certain


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> SO i was right.. they dont show the practice 3... and they will sow the qualifying
> Do you watch streaming also?



on TV  so no coverage until its 3 here and 2 more hours to go


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2008)

this looks promising... 30mins into saturday practice and hamilton is leading the time sheet massa is 0.149 secs slower in second


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

ftw


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2008)

lol! yeah! live timing ftw! anyway... after an hours worth of saturday free practice, hamilton and kovalainen leads the pack...

another interesting note is that the gap between the fastest and the 15th fastest car is just below 1 second... 

edit: correction: alonso topped the sheets again... O_o alonso crashing into hamilton FTW!!! british vs spanish haet ftw!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

Alonso... damn this dude likes to win even on practice's XD


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2008)

Where has alonso been for the first half of the season?


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 1, 2008)

not long now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

1 hours and 30 minutes to go for the last Qualifying of the 2008


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Where has alonso been for the first half of the season?



hes been to where schumacher was in 2005


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 1, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> 1 hours and 30 minutes to go for the last Qualifying of the 2008



cant wait hopefully nothing will go wrong


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

Is the streaming working for anyone yet?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 1, 2008)

Doesn't seem like it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

5 minutes before qualifying and its down...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

it  seems that itv banned every non british user.
Link removed


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2008)

stupid star sports... they're showing some fucking retarded football match instead of the final F1 qualifying of the season... =____=


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

ssouske said:


> stupid star sports... they're showing some fucking retarded football match instead of the final F1 qualifying of the season... =____=


Same in greece.. they show a fucking bad football match and they will show f1 at midnight....


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2008)

no choice but to use live timing... =_____=

looks like i'll be watching "The Nanny" while looking at live timing...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

wow trulli.... Hamilton 4th Masa pole Kimi 3rd heiki 5th


----------



## Dan (Nov 1, 2008)

Massa
Truli
Kimi
Hamilton
Heiki

 @ Truli


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

fuck yeah 

first grid 

massa and trulli 

hamilton in 4th


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2008)

i do think massa and trulli are light on fuel... the question would be the conditions tomorrow... if it rains, i don't think massa can runaway and create a gap to lewis...  i bet kimi will be the moving roadblock... 

anyway... GP and then TopGear tomorrow...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 1, 2008)

If Massa is light fueled and it Rains then lewis is screwed... he will need to waste 1 pit stop just to change tires when Massa can refuel also.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

hamilton shouldnt be stupid tomorrow because kimi is ready to sacrifice himself


----------



## Dan (Nov 1, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> If Massa is light fueled and it Rains then lewis is screwed... he will need to waste 1 pit stop just to change tires when Massa can refuel also.


Yep, rain is a bad thing.

BUT!

If it rains before the race starts, they'll all be on wets, Massa will still have to pit early.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 1, 2008)

This is going to be a great race! I *cannot* wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Rod (Nov 1, 2008)

But the difference in rain that weight does is more than in dry, so it is an advantage for the lighter 


However, Alonso is just behind Hamilton


----------



## birabudo (Nov 1, 2008)

If it rains tomorrow I think Hamilton will be screwed to he seems to be running low downforce


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2008)

Venom said:


> Yep, rain is a bad thing *for ferrari*.


fixed 

if it rains tomorrow before the race starts, ferrari are screwed...

if it rains a lap before massa's standard pitstop, he is still screwed... that mclaren grip under wet conditions can claw back whatever gap massa can make... besides... even if hami pits in earlier because of rain, he can still go in the pits, brim the car with fuel and then overtake everyone 

in other words rain = ferrari screwed

anyway, a VERY interesting commentary on F1 Live Timing: *"Replays suggest that Hamilton's Mclaren is a handful..."*


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 1, 2008)

well could have been worse,i just hope hamilton can get at least 5th place i mean he just has to stay 4th


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2008)

the season is not yet over but we're already getting news on whos going to get some testing mileage during the winter testing 


so after the confirmed tests for the itallian F3 top3, we now have rossi again... XD


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 1, 2008)

Trulli train to the rescue.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 1, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Trulli train to the rescue.



It took me a second to get that... And then I laughed because it's true.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Trulli train to the rescue.



lol'd.

Singapore over again? 

Massa must be EXTREMELY light to have put out a time like that. I haven't been keeping up with news posts or this thread for 2 weeks. 

:<


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Massa was 5 tenths faster... especially in second part of the lap.....he cant be 5 tenths better than others just by driving skill... so yes he is light


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> well could have been worse,i just hope hamilton can get at least 5th place i mean he just has to stay 4th



thats all he had to do last year 

then kimi raped him


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Trulli second :WOW


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

So in how many hours is the race again


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

3 hours 
My stream is still not working


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah a little less than 3 hours... and im still hoping that star sports will not do another delayed telecast of the grandprix just because its not in singapore...


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah 


I mean whatever I cant view it anyways


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

ITV stream, please work


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Funnily it works for Tifa but not me...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

lol people are so obsessed with kimi/nando taking out hamilturd

imagine the uproaor if hamilon tskaes out massa


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Dunno about Kimi.. but Fernando is JUST behind him.. its a sign or something


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol people are so obsessed with kimi/nando taking out hamilturd
> 
> imagine the uproaor if hamilon tskaes out massa



last time something like that happened, the certain someone had all his points stripped


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok the nerves are starting to kick in.

BELIEVE!!!! HAMILTON WILL WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Believe it it's gonna be fun


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

I got my McLaren colours on, and my hamilton pom poms.

I'm ready to cheer lead.

Hamilton


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone has a working stream


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome back to eternality man 

And join the club


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru


----------



## El Torero (Nov 2, 2008)

I don´t know if  or


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

About to start, *hexes Hamilton*


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Alonso's contract might keep him at Renault if the team finishes 4th or higher in the Constructors points. Heard that in both the Speed and ITV commentaries a few races ago when they were speculating on the 'silly season' and who could go where or who was out or in, but they could be wrong too.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

race start aborted because of sudden rainfall... the sun is back now though... O_O


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

ITS STORMING


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

so... its either dry weather tires or inters... LOL!

MORE DRAMA IN BRAZIL!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

A few minutes till drama


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

lol...rain, intermediates, soft, or hard tires. They are not sure which tires to put on for the start of the race. Oh well, they get 5-10 minutes...intermediates would be the safe choice on a wet track. The way those clouds look, full wets might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

lol the start 

damn its wet out there


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

smh .. why is kovalinen so shit?


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

DC retired... for good...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice crash in the first turn


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

massa is boned 

wanna bet massa wont win this


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

oh my... hami on 7th...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

This is more than interesting


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

how the fuck did kovalinen end up in 12th?


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

well... he is just being his usual sucky self... 

fisichella is the current roadblock between lewis and his WDC...


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

wow nice move hamilton

lol nicole scherzinger jumping about  if hammy wins he's getting some tonight


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Thats it hamilton. that pass was amazing. best driver out there.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Vault023 said:


> wow nice move hamilton
> 
> lol nicole scherzinger jumping about  if hammy wins he's getting some tonight



If he doesn't win, he'll get consolation sex anyway


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Thats it hamilton. that pass was amazing. best driver out there.


Its not healthy to sniff paint.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

My fucking ISP is blocking P2P is why the streams aren't working....shit >_>


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> If he doesn't win, he'll get consolation sex anyway



its win/win situation  

he will get runner-up sex


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

lol! vettel is taking the race to massa... XD i wonder who will cock up first? massa racing, or hamilton cruising? XD


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> If he doesn't win, he'll get consolation sex anyway



for real. i need me a pussy cat doll too.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Its not healthy to sniff paint.



so why do you do it then?



ssouske said:


> lol! vettel is taking the race to massa... XD i wonder who will cock up first? massa racing, or hamilton cruising? XD



Vettel might push masa to make a mistake.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Hamilton fans


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

I dont even know who you support, but everyone with half a brain knows hamilton is the most talented driver.

sure he lacks discipline, but even his critics will tell you he's the best driver out there. notice you're the one coming in here with insults, while others are supporting their respected drivers, yet you wanna point figures at hamilton fans. lol. dumbass.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Talented, yes. But talented =/= best


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Wrong choice of words to say the best. That being said, the only arguements against him being the best right now is his discipline, and his tendancy to make mistakes. That can easily be solved with time and experience. 

This is only his second year in F1 after all.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> I dont even know who you support, but everyone with half a brain knows hamilton is the most talented driver.
> 
> sure he lacks discipline, but even his critics will tell you he's the best driver out there. notice you're the one coming in here with insults, while others are supporting their respected drivers, yet you wanna point figures at hamilton fans. lol. dumbass.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Well yeah. Schumacher wasn't the most likeable driver either, many hated on him, but his results couldn't be questioned.

(Not saying hamilton is on schumacher level, lol)


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

schumacher did anything to win


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

lol, yeah Schumy was a beast. but back in his early days he was even more wreckless than hamilton. Even crashing into his opponent in the final race to win the world championships once. You remember that?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

His actions against Hill and Villeneuve will never be forgotten, lol.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

lol the hill incident :rofl 

just lawl


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, it's clear who is going to be champion after this race unless something bizarre happens. x_x


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

This is F1, bizarr's vacation home.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol yeah. After hakkinen's car dying two curves from the final lap's finish, I'll never take any result for granted


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

you know what would make this race more interesting? 

more rain


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh I cant wait to hear James Allen at the end of this race 


Will it be better then "GET IN THERE" lol 
Or will it come close to Murray Walker after Hill won? 

No one knows.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

oh my... vettel behind lewis... STR w/ ferrari engine in its back...


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

hamilton will probs allow vettel to pass


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

ooooohhhh... rain just before the end of the gp... just like in belgium...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Damn, at this rate..


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

zaru, i havnt asked. who do you want to win?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Vettel


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

lol, i would have never guessed.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Rain starting with seven laps left? Waste. x_x


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

I like that guy. I always like drivers from middle-class teams that do well.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

VETTEL OVERTAKES@!@@!


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

lol vettel


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

woooow            .


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Hamilton cracked but Glock faded in the wet


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

hami needs to overtake if he wants to win wdc!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

FUCK YEAH VETTEL

LOL HAMILTURD


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

wooooooooooooooooooow.

hamilton


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

FUCKING GLOCK.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

this is fucking funny... glock slowed down...


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

hamilton won.

fuck it.. its over.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

oh my days


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Timo Glock... I hate you.


*I hate you.*


----------



## wsc (Nov 2, 2008)

OMFG WTH GLOCK?!?!?!??!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

FUCK THIS ALLEN DIDNT EVEN ORGASM. HE PROBABLY CAME TOO SOON.

/Bai till next year thread.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Well that was an exciting race and championship season.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

glock must be the most hated man in brazil right now...


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

youngest world champion ever.
most talented.

Hamilton.
Someone make me a set.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Massa


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

glock is a bastard


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Glock killed my day. He literally killed it..


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh and Congrats Hammy Bar >_>


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh god lol


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Nov 2, 2008)

LMAO at the Ferrari early celebration cut short


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

FUCK YEAH HAMILTON IN YOUR MUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW!

Me and my mate was on the phone, when he passed Glock i done a backflip.

Fuck off you hates.

Hamilton in your mums.


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Following shortly will be gifs of the Ferrari team when they thought Massa won.

Hero to Zero.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Glock was on hard dry tires, and it started raining. He didn't have a chance when it got wet. People were passing him like he was standing still. At the last corner no less.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

So I guess that's it until next year. I literally feel heartbroken right now.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Spam you guys next season, till then, take care and stuff like that


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL! to be fair to massa, he did a brilliant race...  

anyway... i've always thought that the brazillian and itiallian national anthems sound great together... 

ferrari also got the constructor's champ... 

i am so going to stay up all night for the press conference...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

I need to make a reaction gif out of that


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 2, 2008)

Glock sold out the title


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

They paid him money


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

**


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

lol! another season where the guy who won the most races isn't the wdc... 

can someone return the old points system?!?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> Glock was on hard dry tires, and it started raining. He didn't have a chance when it got wet. People were passing him like he was standing still. At the last corner no less.


No.... Bourdais had same tires and went for 1:30 when he did 1:44.....
Ok lets me comment about the whole Race.
Hamilton....Congratulation about Champions BUT a BIG BUT.BAd driving +got pwnd  by vettel and showed that he is not the rain master neither shumacher at rain.Getting the championship in 5th place at last corner is not impressive at all but well he is the world champion so Conrats.

Massa.Very good driving he showed that he wanted the championship more but he was too late.( cough China chough).

Alonso and Raikkonen. What can i say.. both drove amazing and showed once again why they are the best DRIVERS in F1 at moment and why they are THE champions.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

I feel depressed. I'm going to go lay down.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Now my day is ruined Jessica negged me  :'(


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

ssouske said:


> lol! another season where the guy who won the most races isn't the wdc...
> 
> can someone return the old points system?!?


Lol yeah, wins don't count shit anymore

In the old days you got like 1 point for 6th place


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> They paid him money



man is thinking about his future  

Mclaren is his dream, they shall forever be indebted to glock


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Now my day is ruined Jessica negged me  :'(



Did I click negative? Shoot, I'm sorry. I just meant to rep you... ._.

I'll make it up to you when I can rep you again.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

In before people trying to assassinate Glock.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

hnnn... i would not agree that much on your comment on kimi... this season, kimi seemingly would be asleep for the first 2/3 of the race... then he would suddenly come alive... kimi isn't consistently fast all throughout the race... O_o

anyway... star sports claim that Mr. Alonso is not happy with what happened...


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 2, 2008)

Fuck you Glock


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

And to Mclaren boy's out there.
*FERRARI* *8 TIMES WORLD CHAMPIONS  IN LAST 10 YEARS!

*Good bye David, i will miss you


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Boo Woo, glock this glock that.

Hamilton is championship, Zaru please make a couple of gifs please


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> In before people trying to assassinate Glock.



I'm too depressed to assassinate him. I just feel totally gutted.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 2, 2008)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

ssouske said:


> hnnn... i would not agree that much on your comment on kimi... this season, kimi seemingly would be asleep for the first 2/3 of the race... then he would suddenly come alive... kimi isn't consistently fast all throughout the race... O_o
> 
> anyway... star sports claim that Mr. Alonso is not happy with what happened...


It wasnt Kimis problem. the 10 race fastest laps proves me right. it was the problem with the tire's temperature.Next year... Kimi has the hardest winter schedule and Slick tires! The only shit concerms me is about Engine...FIA is trying to make F1 slow


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Did I click negative? Shoot, I'm sorry. I just meant to rep you... ._.
> 
> I'll make it up to you when I can rep you again.


Its okay I dont mind  
was just wondering if it was meant or not


THIS THREAD IS NOW A DAVID SQUAREJAW APPRECIATION THREAD.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> Boo Woo, glock this glock that.
> 
> Hamilton is championship, Zaru please make a couple of gifs please


Shit. I dunno how to get pics of the race


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Gonna miss him threatening to knock seven shades of shite out of his opponents


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> Boo Woo, glock this glock that.
> 
> Hamilton is championship, Zaru please make a couple of gifs please


I dont give a shit about glovk tbh i just pointed out some facts.
But i dont like someone winning championship like that...


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> It wasnt Kimis problem. the 10 race fastest laps proves me right. it was the problem with the tire's temperature.



yeah... ten fastest laps all through out the season... but most of those came later in the race when someone is already miles ahead of him... i do agree with you that there are some inconsistencies with tire performace but... remember that massa, fundamentally, had the same stuff as kimi did... hes just inconsistent all throughout the race... though i do admit that the F2008 suited massa/schumacher's driving style where the car has a grippy front and a lose back end (in other words, an oversteery car)... as opposed to what a lot of the people say kimi prefers (most say kimi likes a steady and grippy back end)

anyway... venom is currently getting his hami-gasms... 

aaaaaaannnddd... ferrari's 2008 profits would skyrocket with the F1 money... 
Mclaren, on the other hand, would be burried underneath their "McL tech center" and the "$100M FIA fund" debt...


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Winning like what lol?

I'm guessing you want a who ever is best to win.

Bet you didn't complain last year when Alonso and Hamilton effectively handed Kimi the title.

Lol @ the sore losers.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hamilton will reign for a while me thinks.

And with slicks coming in next year, and new airodynamic plans, it should benefit hamiltons driving stule.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> Winning like what lol?
> 
> *I'm guessing you want a who ever is best to win.*
> 
> ...


I was clearly under the impression Alonso was head and shoulders above the rest this year 

Hamilton/Mclaren = best package.

Alonso was the best driver.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

ah... but last year, kimi won 2 more races as compared to hamilton and alonso kimi is clearly the deserving WDC if you use the number of wins as the WDC yardstick... kimi should have also won in 2005 when he had more race wins than alonso

and i sense a bad winner here... 

moving on... TAKUMA SATO FOR 2009 WDC!!!


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I was clearly under the impression Alonso was head and shoulder above the rest this year


Alonso was the best driver this year 

--

Nah man, Hamilton had a few drivers against him. The Brazil crowd against him to shut them all up.

--

I feel sorry for Massa's dad. It was like


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL Who saw Massa's dads face when Hamilton crossed 5th? Fucking Priceless.

Hey, the whole grand prix isn't reflected just by one race it is by several. It isn't based on one driver but that driver's team including the racer. And it is obvious that...

MCLAREN ARE THE CHAMPIONS THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

He really was, I'm a Kimi fan, so it pains me to say it really. Kimi never really got going, he had issues with warming the tires/aero. 

Alonso showed this year why he is a double champ


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> Winning like what lol?
> 
> I'm guessing you want a who ever is best to win.
> 
> ...


  Normally i wouldn't answer to people that write like this but ok.
He didnt even FOUGHT to win it... He got passed by Vettel which has Toro Rosso (ex minardi) in the rain!( Hamilton claimed himself as rain god)and he won because someone made a mistake at LAST turn!i dont recall ANY world champion wining championships like this...
Last year?? with Ferrari's data Mclaren?Alonso and Hamilton handed Kimi the title?? say what?Kimi won Alonso easily...Hamilton was unexpirienced and made 2 grave mistakes at last 2 races.The only that we should thank for that was Massa that entered the pits sooner and gave us the chance to overtake him.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 2, 2008)

4chan, fast as always.


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hamilton won the last race in China.

But anyway, so basically your trying to devalue Hamilton's victory because he passed someone on dry tires when it was starting to rain.

Hmmm... I smell hatred.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 2, 2008)

HAMILTON THE WORLD CHAMPION



what a great race


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

nawz said:


> LOL Who saw Massa's dads face when Hamilton crossed 5th? Fucking Priceless.
> 
> Hey, the whole grand prix isn't reflected just by one race it is by several. It isn't based on one driver but that driver's team including the racer. And it is obvious that...
> 
> MCLAREN ARE THE CHAMPIONS THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!


You are wrong sir. Ferrari are the champions and Hamilton... not Mclaren


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> Nah man, Hamilton had a few drivers against him. The Brazil crowd against him to shut them all up.


How is that relevant? 

Did he develop a shit car into a race winning car? 
Or did his development efforts cause Ferrari to overtake McLaren? 
(I know its more involved than that but humour me)


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> He really was, I'm a Kimi fan, so it pains me to say it really. Kimi never really got going, he had issues with warming the tires/aero.
> 
> Alonso showed this year why he is a double champ



I'm a kimi fan as well. suprise suprise huh? i supported him fully until he went to the team i dislike. now i only support him partially. i was happy when he wont last year, even though it was under ferari. I think this year he's just hasnt been motivated.


But yeah. Hamilton is a far better driver. End of story. And he's british, and he's black.

If you hate him, burn in hell, and hate from the distance, cause chances are he'll be the man to beat for many years to come.


----------



## Rod (Nov 2, 2008)

Massa , RESPECT

2009 will be his year.

he didn't lost it here, but there were probs whole year, however that's it, good luck next year.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2008)

where the fuck are the gifs already


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> Hamilton won the last race in China.
> 
> But anyway, so basically your trying to devalue Hamilton's victory because he passed someone on dry tires when it was starting to rain.
> 
> Hmmm... I smell hatred.


I stated many times i dont hate ANY F1 Driver .He didnt won.. thats the problem. I was rooting for Hamilton also about last race but he disappointed me badly.And Vettel and Hamilton entered pit at same time so they both had same tires at same time and he didnt passed Glock.. he just made a driving mistake?stopped?problem? and the rain stopped at the last lap


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> Hamilton won the last race in China.
> 
> But anyway, so basically your trying to devalue Hamilton's victory because he passed someone on dry tires when it was starting to rain.
> 
> Hmmm... I smell hatred.



. dispite hamilton being raped the entire season by officials and in some some cases bad luck, they wanna put his world championship on glock being a fail.

 sad mother fuckers.

Glock gambled, plain and simple. and it failed.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> I'm a kimi fan as well. suprise suprise huh? i supported him fully until he went to the team i dislike. now i only support him partially. i was happy when he wont last year, even though it was under ferari. I think this year he's just hasnt been motivated.
> 
> 
> *But yeah. Hamilton is a far better driver. End of story. And he's british, and he's black.*
> ...


Great argument.


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> You are wrong sir. Ferrari are the champions and Hamilton... not Mclaren



Well in the constructors yeah. But it was a team effort. And so Mclaren and both hamilton deserved it.

I'm glad the Brazilian crowed got a slap in their face.


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> How is that relevant?
> 
> Did he develop a shit car into a race winning car?
> Or did his development efforts cause Ferrari to overtake McLaren?
> (I know its more involved than that but humour me)


That makes him winning all the more better lol.



maximilyan said:


> I'm a kimi fan as well. suprise suprise huh? i supported him fully until he went to the team i dislike. now i only support him partially. i was happy when he wont last year, even though it was under ferari. I think this year he's just hasnt been motivated.
> 
> 
> But yeah. Hamilton is a far better driver. End of story. And he's british, and he's black.
> ...


I full agree.

maximilyan why are you sealed


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Rod said:


> Massa , RESPECT
> 
> 2009 will be his year.
> 
> he didn't lost it here, but there were probs whole year, however that's it, good luck next year.


Im afraid this year was the only year for Felipe to do something( maybe im wrong). next year... Alonso and Raikkonen will hunt Hamilton to death ( literally) so my votes are Kimi,Lewis and Fernando.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> That makes him winning all the more better lol.


You need to separate the driver from the car and see them as parts of a package


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 2, 2008)

4 posts per minute i cant keep up


----------



## Rod (Nov 2, 2008)

Brazilians are happy for Felipe , didn't you hear the end ? Ppl claping during the podium.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm hoping for alonso to step up his game next year, too. He needs to get back up again


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> . dispite hamilton being raped the entire season by officials and in some some cases bad luck, they wanna put his world championship on glock being a fail.
> 
> sad mother fuckers.
> 
> Glock gambled, plain and simple. and it failed.


Raped by officials?? wait what?? if you dont know how to drive fair and square then its normal to get punished... Maybe il remind you what happen to raikkonen on  Monaco??
Best driver this year was Vettel for me.. He freaking won a race and proved that he is the rain master!


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 2, 2008)

Rod said:


> Brazilians are happy for Felipe , didn't you hear the end ? Ppl claping during the podium.



massa took the 2nd place with pride i hope someday he gets a WC he drove great


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'm hoping for alonso to step up his game next year, too. He needs to get back up again


I thought he was magnificent 

He developed a dog into a racewinner.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Great argument.



 it wasnt an argument. i was making a statement. There was no reason for me to cling to raikonen after he went to my rival team, when a driver that is better than him came to my team. with the added bonus that he's black and british. Which i can identify with.

What was i meant to be argueing?

lol.



Venom said:


> That makes him winning all the more better lol.
> 
> 
> I full agree.
> ...



Someone sold a lot of people out for power it seems. Though thats just a theory.



Zaru said:


> I'm hoping for alonso to step up his game next year, too. He needs to get back up again



alonso is a great driver, but i dont like him.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Dont get me wrong but where was Alonso 5 races before??i dont doubt his driving skills or anything im just asking


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hamilton was on the end of some dodgy decisions.


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol all the people that wanted Hamilton to fail were on the podium. Funny thing is...while they were winners in the short run guess Hamilton is the winner in the long run =]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> it wasnt an argument. i was making a statement. T*here was no reason for me to cling to raikonen after he went to my rival team, when a driver that is better than him came to my team.* with the added bonus that he's black and british. Which i can identify with.
> 
> What was i meant to be argueing?
> 
> ...


Hamilton Better than Raikkonen??? if you can give me few facts in where he is better  then il agree. Saying someone that is the best because he won a championship and/or because he is your countrymen obviously shows that your opinion is biased


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Dont get me wrong but where was Alonso 5 races before??i dont doubt his driving skills or anything im just asking


Basking in the glow of a crappy car 

He was really nowhere this year, until end of the year, it something MS also always did, Ferrari's traditionally got better towards the end of the year (development), unless the Championship was sewn up, or they thought it was safe enough.


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Hamilton Better than Raikkonen??? if you can give me few facts in where he is better  then il agree. Saying someone that is the best because he won a championship and/or because he is your countrymen obviously shows that your opinion is biased



I don't know but when it comes to hazardous driving...Hamilton wins. When it comes to racing in wet conditions...Hamilton wins. When it comes to overtaking in general...Hamilton pounces.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Raped by officials?? wait what?? if you dont know how to drive fair and square then its normal to get punished... Maybe il remind you what happen to raikkonen on  Monaco??
> Best driver this year was Vettel for me.. He freaking won a race and proved that he is the rain master!



Thats a whole other arguement. i dont wish to get into right now.

and yeah, vettel did well this year. i dont know about rain master though...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Basking in the glow of a crappy car
> 
> He was really nowhere this year, until end of the year, it something MS also always did, Ferrari's traditionally got better towards the end of the year (development), unless the Championship was sewn up, or they thought it was safe enough.



Ferrari also pulled stuff like driving with the old year's car for a few races because they still didn't finish developing the new one. A lot.


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

You must judge off who wins the championship.

Hamilton won so atm his combination @ Mclaren makes him the best.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Phil...


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> What was i meant to be argueing?


The legitimacy of your claim that Hamilton is the "best" perhaps? 



> alonso is a great driver, but i dont like him.


I dont particularly like him either, but he clearly is the best F1 has to offer at this point in time.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> Hamilton was on the end of some dodgy decisions.


Believe me.... If FIA wanted to stop Hamilton to stop being World Champion they would do it from the beginning. May i remind you Shumacher 1997?



nawz said:


> Lol all the people that wanted Hamilton to fail were on the podium. Funny thing is...while they were winners in the short run guess Hamilton is the winner in the long run =]


i will agree. Overall Hamilton was better and wiser.If we exclude the last race he did pretty good this year and thats why he got the championship


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Thats a whole other arguement. i dont wish to get into right now.
> 
> and yeah, vettel did well this year. i dont know about rain master though...



Silverstone 08.GG.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> You must judge off who wins the championship.
> 
> Hamilton won so atm his combination @ Mclaren makes him the best.



Winning the championship =/= best driver

Vettel, Massa, Kubica, Alonso....


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 2, 2008)

Glock should've let Hamilton crash into his back for great justice.

Pussy.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Ferrari also pulled stuff like driving with the old year's car for a few races because they still didn't finish developing the new one. A lot.


Rofl, I use to hate Ferrari for having the nerve of pulling that shit .. and still winning  




Venom said:


> *You must judge off who wins the championship.*
> 
> Hamilton won so atm his combination @ Mclaren makes him the best.


No. Just no.


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Glock should've let Hamilton crash into his back for great justice.
> 
> Pussy.


That's just plain retarded and haiting.


Look what I am 

PS: Of course you have to judge off who wins, the year isn't one race. It's 18 races. Kimi had 18 chances to prove he was the best. And over those 18 chances Hamilton proved that this year he is the best.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

If you want to decide who is the best driver (or best drivers) you don't look at who won the championship.

You look at what car they drive, who their team-mate is, and how they perform against drivers and teams who perform similarly to them. 

The best driver(s) this year didn't drive for McLaren or Ferrari. One drove for Renault and the other drove for Toro Rosso. :\


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Hamilton Better than Raikkonen??? if you can give me few facts in where he is better  then il agree. Saying someone that is the best because he won a championship and/or because he is your countrymen obviously shows that your opinion is biased



The two years that alonso won the title, raikonen had a better car underneath him, and couldnt win the the title. He wadnt new to F1 (As he drove for sauber before mclaren), and he had a better package than anyone else in those two years, and he couldnt win.

Hamilton has been in F1 for only 2 years now, and has won just asn many titles as raikonen, even though one could easily argue that the ferari is a better car this year.

I know many people who dont like either drivers, but will tell you that hamilton is better, and perhaps even the best.

Its not bias, its the truth.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 2, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Glock should've let Hamilton crash into his back for great justice.
> 
> Pussy.



what justice would that be?


nice find venom


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

nawz said:


> I don't know but when it comes to hazardous driving...Hamilton wins. When it comes to racing in wet conditions...Hamilton wins. When it comes to overtaking in general...Hamilton pounces.


Allow me to debate with all your points.
Hamilton driving suits better with Mclaren than kimi with Ferrari.. because his driving skill is more aggressive which  helps him to warm up his tires faster.Kimi driving is more Clean and follows the driving line perfectly. You can say Kimi's driving style is like Prost and Lewis like Senna.
Wet conditions?? he couldnt even stay infront of Vettel... and Mclaren is better than ferrari in low temperature and rain.
OVERTAKING? you dare to counter my sayings by saying that kimi doesnt overtakes or he  is overtaking lech than hamilton?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> If you want to decide who is the best driver (or best drivers) you don't look at who won the championship.
> 
> You look at what car they drive, who their team-mate is, and how they perform against drivers and teams who perform similarly to them.
> 
> The best driver(s) this year didn't drive for McLaren or Ferrari. One drove for Renault and the other drove for Toro Rosso. :\


You boys need to listen when the mighty woman roars (correctly)


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> That's just plain retarded and haiting.


The way you're making fun of Massa's family isn't much different is actually, to me, a bit mean spirited. :\

If you're as level headed as you say you are, you should be congratulating both drivers, Lewis Hamilton *and* Felipe Massa. Hamilton for winning the championship and Massa for doing a very good job.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> That's just plain retarded and haiting.
> 
> 
> Look what I am
> ...



 im fucking dieing.

looooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

No you can't say that lol.

If Vettel, Kubica, Alonso had good years. Maybe they'll get drafted to the top teams and have a chance at winning the championship.

--

Just because drivers at other teams got good points doesn't make them the best driver that year. Of course those 3 had good seasons. But It seems like your trying to rate them higher than Hamilton.

PS: YOUNGEST EVER CHAMPION!!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> No you can't say that lol.
> 
> If Vettel, Kubica, Alonso had good years. Maybe they'll get drafted to the top teams and have a chance at winning the championship.



You watched a few years ago, right?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> The two years that alonso won the title, raikonen had a better car underneath him, and couldnt win the the title. He wadnt new to F1 (As he drove for sauber before mclaren), and he had a better package than anyone else in those two years, and he couldnt win.
> 
> Hamilton has been in F1 for only 2 years now, and has won just asn many titles as raikonen, even though one could easily argue that the ferari is a better car this year.
> 
> ...


Before i debate this ridiculous statement  may i ask if you watched F1 before this year?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> The two years that alonso won the title, raikonen had a better car underneath him, and couldnt win the the title. He wadnt new to F1 (As he drove for sauber before mclaren), and he had a better package than anyone else in those two years, and he couldnt win.


Remember the famous Finnish back wing? 



> Hamilton has been in F1 for only 2 years now, and has won just asn many titles as raikonen, even though one could easily argue that the ferari is a better car this year.
> 
> I know many people who dont like either drivers, but will tell you that *hamilton is better, and perhaps even the best.*
> 
> Its not bias, its the truth.


Again, Alonso, Vettel, were the better racers.


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> The way you're making fun of Massa's family isn't much different is actually, to me, a bit mean spirited. :\
> 
> If you're as level headed as you say you are, you should be congratulating both drivers, Lewis Hamilton *and* Felipe Massa. Hamilton for winning the championship and Massa for doing a very good job.


No No No.

Saying someone should crash into Hamilton is 10c different to laughing at someone celebrating too early.

What happened to Massa's dad was comedy.
What that guy said was just plain wrong.

--

How can you not laugh at that, I mean look at there faces'.

    

--

I watched a few years ago and say Alonso win nothing at Mclaren, I also saw him win twice with Renault.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

And yes I am rating Vettel and Alonso higher than Hamilton. Vettel is no more a rookie than Hamilton and I think he's done better with the cars he has driven.

And Alonso, well.. I'm not even one of his fans, but you'd have to be kind of blind to ignore that he's the fastest.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

nawz said:


> I don't know but when it comes to hazardous driving...Hamilton wins. When it comes to racing in wet conditions...Hamilton wins. When it comes to overtaking in general...Hamilton pounces.



Thank you, i swear people dont use their brains when coming to conclusions.


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Allow me to debate with all your points.
> Hamilton driving suits better with Mclaren than kimi with Ferrari.. because his driving skill is more aggressive which  helps him to warm up his tires faster.Kimi driving is more Clean and follows the driving line perfectly. You can say Kimi's driving style is like Prost and Lewis like Senna.
> Wet conditions?? he couldnt even stay infront of Vettel... and Mclaren is better than ferrari in low temperature and rain.
> OVERTAKING? you dare to counter my sayings by saying that kimi doesnt overtakes or he  is overtaking lech than hamilton?



The track wasn't even wet enough for the wet tyres to come into effect. And seriously this year, hamilton probably did the best overtakings out of everyone.

I never said kimi doesn't overtake. I just think hamilton overtakes better and can pull off the big risks =]

I think Silverstone 08 is a prime example of superb overtaking and extreme racing conditions...

Hi5 LONDON


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> No No No.
> 
> Saying someone should crash into Hamilton is 10c different to laughing at someone celebrating too early.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have laughed at Hamilton's family. I think I'd actually feel bad for them.. But if you get your jollies off from seeing a family's feelings completely crushed then.. okay..


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe I'm biased maybe I'm not. Maybe your biased maybe your not.

I just think Hamilton has been the best driver this year, some dodgey decisions have gone against him. This title could have been wrapped up weeks ago if things didn't go against him.

PS: Where is Cesc Fabregas.... probably crying.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone got an idea as to what happened to Kubica that he went to pit-stop when the race began?


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not laughing at Massa losing, I'm laughing at the fact that his team celebrated before the real race was over and there celebrations were cut short.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> No you can't say that lol.
> 
> If Vettel, Kubica, Alonso had good years. Maybe they'll get drafted to the top teams and have a chance at winning the championship.
> 
> ...


 

So your telling me oh I dont know Alan Jones is better then Niki Lauda since he won the 1980 championship over him?


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Before i debate this ridiculous statement  may i ask if you watched F1 before this year?



i was going to ask you the same quesiton.

At the end of the day.

raikonen +6 years in F1. 1 championship
hamilton 2 years in F1. 1 championship

You can hate all you want, but the purists acknowledge whos better.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Remember the famous F
> innish back wing?
> 
> 
> Again, Alonso, Vettel, were the better racers.



Vettel, i dont think so. Alonso maybe.. just maybe. there is an arguement there. Though i will point out that in hamiltons first season in F1 driving the same car as alonso, he performed better.


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Anyone got an idea as to what happened to Kubica that he went to pit-stop when the race began?



He decided to change tyres?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

nawz said:


> The track wasn't even wet enough for the wet tyres to come into effect. And seriously this year, hamilton probably did the best overtakings out of everyone.
> 
> I never said kimi doesn't overtake. I just think hamilton overtakes better and can pull off the big risks =]


When il see Hamilton winning from last place the Race(and  many other things).
The track was wet... the times from 1:13 went to 1:30 at least!if it wasnt wet then Glock wouldnt have make that mistake.
And if you check Vettel's times on monza ... they where BY FAR better than Mclarens so yeah vettel is better than hamilton on wet and you must admit it.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> Maybe I'm biased maybe I'm not. Maybe your biased maybe your not.



I'm really not biased. My favourite driver is Raikkonen, but I totally admit that he's not really the best there is anymore (something happened after he left McLaren).

And as for Hamilton, I just don't like his personality. I think he's an extremely fast driver who deserves to win a world championship. I'm just gutted today because I love Ferrari (a lot). I rather would have seen them win. :\


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> I'm not laughing at Massa losing, I'm laughing at the fact that his team celebrated before the real race was over and there celebrations were cut short.



I'm laughing at both things .


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> So your telling me oh I dont know Alan Jones is better then Niki Lauda since he won the 1980 championship over him?



Jacques Villeneuve is better than Michael Schumacher.


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> When il see Hamilton winning from last place the Race(and  many other things).
> The track was wet... the times from 1:13 went to 1:30 at least!if it wasnt wet then Glock wouldnt have make that mistake.
> And if you check Vettel's times on monza ... they where BY FAR better than Mclarens so yeah vettel is better than hamilton on wet and you must admit it.



Sorry I am not sure if you paid attention to the commentary or not...But even the commentators said that certain areas of the track were much worse off than others when it rained. And the worst was the straight possibly including the last corner (where Glock go it wrong). Yes vettel was amazing in Monza. But can Vettel cope in a race where he needed to deliver being first place because of the publicity/press? The other being that it is his home track and having the numerous problems he had in the actual race?

Now stop changing the subject about Kimi being better than hamilton. Face it, Hamilton was far superior than Kimi in this season and how much Hamilton has been able to accomplish thus far.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Woah, seriously, hamilton. He's a fucking genius




you are right zaru  a WC now aswell


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Jacques Villeneuve is better than Michael Schumacher.


Villeneuve is my favourite driver as you know, but I would never claim that   

Im glad you gettit at least


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

If it wasnt for his inexperience, hamilton would have been 2 time champion. End of.

Hamilton is the future.
Most talented.
Most exciting driver to watch.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> i was going to ask you the same quesiton.
> 
> At the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Ok ... you said you where Raikkonen fan and still you forgot what he have done?
He lost  championship at 2003 by 2 points AGAINST SHUMACHER.. Not Massa not Alonso.. but from the 7 times world champion.You forget how Raikkonen lost championship because of Mclarens mechanic failures??you forget how many overtakings Kimi did and how difficult races he won?and you  calling me Hamilton the best driver when he is the FIRST to win the championship by Finishing 5th BY MISTAKE? and counter that with Kimi last year  when he made 2 fastest laps  in the 3 last laps and risking the championship?Please... Villnueve has a championship and coulthard doesnt.. which makes him better than David?


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Villeneuve is my favourite driver as you know, but I would never claim that
> 
> Im glad you gettit at least



It's hard not to get something so silly.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Vettel, i dont think so. Alonso maybe.. just maybe. there is an arguement there. Though i will point out that in *hamiltons first season in F1 driving the same car as alonso, he performed better.*


Misinformations. Remember how the FIA had to send in an official to make sure McLaren didnt shaft Alonso?


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Ok ... you said you where Raikkonen fan and still you forgot what he have done?
> He lost  championship at 2003 by 2 points AGAINST SHUMACHER.. Not Massa not Alonso.. but from the 7 times world champion.You forget how Raikkonen lost championship because of Mclarens mechanic failures??you forget how many overtakings Kimi did and how difficult races he won?and you  calling me Hamilton the best driver when he is the FIRST to win the championship by Finishing 5th BY MISTAKE? and counter that with Kimi last year  when he made 2 fastest laps  in the 3 last laps and risking the championship?Please... Villnueve has a championship and coulthard doesnt.. which makes him better than David?



Oh and how Shumacher thinks Hamilton is also the future.

Thanks for reminding me =]

BBC News Sport for reference my dear friend.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> If it wasnt for his inexperience, hamilton would have been 2 time champion. End of.
> 
> Hamilton is the future.
> Most talented.
> *Most exciting driver to watch.*


I'll give you that, he is exciting to watch. But I refute your other assertions. 



Jessica said:


> It's hard not to get something so silly.


Oh yeah that chap Damon Hill destroyed Schumacher too. I claim him to be the best ever.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

nawz said:


> Oh and how Shumacher thinks Hamilton is also the future.


Where's the quote from that? x_x

I watched Schumacher's 20 minute BBC interview and he was playing down Hamilton's abilities. He was saying that there are too many great talents driving at the moment and that it's too difficult to decide who is the best, etc.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

oh my god.................that was the most dramatic finish ever!!!

i dont care what people say, NO ONE can say kimi fluked it last eyar!! this was by far the biggest fluke of them all!!! 

congrats on hamilton, but the points hamilton lost this year were down to him acting crazy on the track, massa lost 20 due to fook ups by ferrari!!


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Ok ... you said you where Raikkonen fan and still you forgot what he have done?
> He lost  championship at 2003 by 2 points AGAINST SHUMACHER.. Not Massa not Alonso.. but from the 7 times world champion.You forget how Raikkonen lost championship because of Mclarens mechanic failures??you forget how many overtakings Kimi did and how difficult races he won?and you  calling me Hamilton the best driver when he is the FIRST to win the championship by Finishing 5th BY MISTAKE? and counter that with Kimi last year  when he made 2 fastest laps  in the 3 last laps and risking the championship?Please... Villnueve has a championship and coulthard doesnt.. which makes him better than David?



When he lost by two points, he had a much better car underneath him than schumy.

I was also frustrated with all the techinical difficulties raikonen faced that year. but i asked myself, why the hell was his engine always blowing up, punctures etc, when his team mate wasnt having as many difficulties. I then admitted to myself that it must be in part due to his driving style, similarly to how hamilton's driving style leads his tires to fuckin shred apart.

I dont care about all the other shit you said about having championships and not. Why? Because hamilton gave the championship to raikonen last season because he was inexperienced, and this season he grew a little and took it. Meanwhile raikonen is no where to be seen, yet his team mate masa could compete in the last race for the title.

Anyway, it doesnt matter.

Hamilton is raining champion now. You can argue all you want about who is the best :rofl


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

nawz said:


> Sorry I am not sure if you paid attention to the commentary or not...But even the commentators said that certain areas of the track were much worse off than others when it rained. And the worst was the straight possibly including the last corner (where Glock go it wrong). Yes vettel was amazing in Monza. But can Vettel cope in a race where he needed to deliver being first place because of the publicity/press? The other being that it is his home track and having the numerous problems he had in the actual race?
> 
> Now stop changing the subject about Kimi being better than hamilton. Face it, Hamilton was far superior than Kimi in this season and how much Hamilton has been able to accomplish thus far.


The fact is that the the race conditions where WET and stated BY FIA and not TV commentators.and Vettel passed hamilton at wet part of the race..
you forget that vettel drives a Minardi and hamilton Mclaren.
hamilton far superior than Kimi?No... the package of Hamilton/mclaren was better by hamilton faster than Kimi no..and the times can prove that.


maximilyan said:


> If it wasnt for his inexperience, hamilton would have been 2 time champion. End of.
> 
> Hamilton is the future.
> Most talented.
> Most exciting driver to watch.


If it wasnt Mclaren Raikkonen would be 3 times world champion... your point?
Yes watching someone becoming champion with 5th place is exiting indeed !!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Hamilton is raining champion now. You can argue all you want about who is the best :rofl



Alonso and Vettel.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

You can't really argue that he would have won the Championship if it wasn't for McLaren's faults... since the points he MADE were in the SAME car


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Where's the quote from that? x_x
> 
> I watched Schumacher's 20 minute BBC interview and he was playing down Hamilton's abilities. He was saying that there are too many great talents driving at the moment and that it's too difficult to decide who is the best, etc.



There was a 20 second clip where it talks about his potential to be the best.
I guess "to be the best" and being "the best" is different. Meh i'll fix it later, regardless I think well know why Shumacher can't say that hamilton is the best. After all Ferrari is still backing him ;P


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> oh my god.................that was the most dramatic finish ever!!!
> 
> i dont care what people say, NO ONE can say kimi fluked it last eyar!! this was by far the biggest fluke of them all!!!
> 
> congrats on hamilton, but the points hamilton lost this year were down to him acting crazy on the track, massa lost 20 due to fook ups by ferrari!!


Dodgey decisions mate.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Misinformations. Remember how the FIA had to send in an official to make sure McLaren didnt shaft Alonso?



That was for precautions, and not because it WAS happening. We can suspect it, but its not proven. What is proven is. Hamilton performed better.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You can't really argue that he would have won the Championship if it wasn't for McLaren's faults... since the points he MADE were in the SAME car



 thank you. dude needs a brain.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> When he lost by two points, he had a much better car underneath him than schumy.


  

Lets go back and review that season.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

sorry, but hamilton is NOT better then kimi!!

i dont care how amny F1 fans have started to watch F1 since last year, but kimi started from a low rank team, worked his way up and has was challenging against the likes of schumacher and alonso. twice his been close due to the unrelaibility of the silver cars.

hamilton did better this season, but he is niot the better driver..............the best driver in the world donest need a 'slowing' toyota on the last corner to win a title!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

nawz said:


> There was a 20 second clip where it talks about his potential to be the best.
> I guess "to be the best" and being "the best" is different. Meh i'll fix it later, regardless I think well know why Shumacher can't say that hamilton is the best. After all Ferrari is still backing him ;P



I guess, but I would not say that Hamilton is the best. He's only been in for two seasons, wait a little bit.. 

I personally feel that Alonso is the best overall, and that Vettel was the best this season.

Hamilton, Massa, Raikkonen, and Kubica are right behind them in no specific order, I think.


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Why are we arguing about who the best is.

I'm still celebrating the win.

Everyone in the UK.

Re-runs are on at 10.45


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

He had a better car.


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> The fact is that the the race conditions where WET and stated BY FIA and not TV commentators.and Vettel passed hamilton at wet part of the race..
> you forget that vettel drives a Minardi and hamilton Mclaren.
> hamilton far superior than Kimi?No... the package of Hamilton/mclaren was better by hamilton faster than Kimi no..and the times can prove that.
> 
> ...



You have a problem to compare like this race to every race this season.

Yes FIA set the track was Wet in the beginning but the racing conditions became a lot better as the race went on until the final laps were the rain kicked in.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hamilton .

Haters, your bitterness only brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> That was for precautions, and not because it WAS happening. We can suspect it, but its not proven. What is proven is. Hamilton performed better.


Alonso 109
Hamilton 109 

Well shit. Wrong you are.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> When he lost by two points, he had a much better car underneath him than schumy.
> 
> I was also frustrated with all the techinical difficulties raikonen faced that year. but i asked myself, why the hell was his engine always blowing up, punctures etc, when his team mate wasnt having as many difficulties. I then admitted to myself that it must be in part due to his driving style, similarly to how hamilton's driving style leads his tires to fuckin shred apart.
> 
> ...


argue? im not arguing at all.. i just stated some facts.
i didnt see hamilton with Bad Mclaren? but i saw Raikkonen doing it.
2003 Raikkonen retired quite many times plus he got DFN by Barichello colliding him.Hamilton gave what to raikkonen????seriously.. start watching Formula 1 not F british 1.
This year Raikkonen had problems like its been stated million times. YET he has the fastest times on the most races... which proves that he is not slower than others or driving bad and that the whole package is not good.


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Literally hating on someone the day they win the championship. Just makes things better.

It's like... Hamilton wins championship.

*Yeah but Vettle > Hamilton*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

nawz said:


> You have a problem to compare like this race to every race this season.
> 
> Yes FIA set the track was Wet in the beginning but the racing conditions became a lot better as the race went on until the final laps were the rain kicked in.


if your telling me that the race wasnt wet when it was raining for at least 6 laps?just admit it.. vettel is better than Hamilton in rain


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> argue? im not arguing at all.. i just stated some facts.
> i didnt see hamilton with Bad Mclaren? but i saw Raikkonen doing it.
> 2003 Raikkonen retired quite many times plus he got DFN by Barichello colliding him.Hamilton gave what to raikkonen????seriously.. start watching Formula 1 not F british 1.
> This year Raikkonen had problems like its been stated million times. YET he has the fastest times on the most races... which proves that he is not slower than others or driving bad and that the whole package is not good.



I think you really needed to take into account what zaru said.

1 lap doesnt mean jack shit. if it did then yes, maybe you cna say raikonen is better.

F1 is as much about consistency and concentration as it is speed. If he has the fastest lap, but doesnt win the race, what does that tell you?

Like this year hamilton was 7 points ahead of raikonen last year. Hamilton made amaturish mistakes, and raikonen won. Was it because raikonen was better? I think the right answer to that is that hamilton is inexperienced.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> He had a better car.


so Raikonnen in a better car wins *once*
And Schumacher 6 times? 



Well shit proven wrong again.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

2003

MS - 93 points (1 DNF)

KR - 91 points (2 DNF's)
European GP - Kimi Räikkönen was heading to his second *win* until his Mercedes engine blew up in lap 25
German GP - Rubens crashed into Kimi at the start


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> argue? im not arguing at all.. i just stated some facts.
> i didnt see hamilton with Bad Mclaren? but i saw Raikkonen doing it.
> 2003 Raikkonen retired quite many times plus he got DFN by Barichello colliding him.Hamilton gave what to raikkonen????seriously.. start watching Formula 1 not F british 1.
> This year Raikkonen had problems like its been stated million times. YET he has the fastest times on the most races... which proves that he is not slower than others or driving bad and that the whole package is not good.



I'd rather watch F British 1 then watching Ferrari trying to use fancy LEDs. Well actually...hm...singapore gave me the lulz.
Hamilton hasn't had it awesome either. Some mclaren decisions were mind boggling.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> He had a better car.


Also the constructors table doesn't lie.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> Literally hating on someone the day they win the championship. Just makes things better.
> 
> It's like... Hamilton wins championship.
> 
> *Yeah but Vettle > Hamilton*



ye


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> I think you really needed to take into account what zaru said.
> 
> 1 lap doesnt mean jack shit. if it did then yes, maybe you cna say raikonen is better.
> 
> ...


Do you realize that Hamilton won the Championship by a fluke? HE DIDNT do anything to win it(last race)..it just came to him.
It tells me that Ferrari's set up doesnt suits with Raikkonens driving style... not that he is worse or anything.Raikkonen was better than Hamilton last year and Hamilton had better car overall.Mistakes shows how good and experienced driver you are so yes Raikkonen was better.And raikkonen demanded the championship by winning the race not staying behind and  driving safely


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> so Raikonnen in a better car wins *once*
> And Schumacher 6 times?
> 
> 
> ...



 schumy was the better driver, that was my point 

. The arguement was that Raikonen was good because he only lost out on the title by two points to schumy. I remember that year very vividly cause i was expecting kimi to take it that season. I remember mclaren having a much better package than ferari. Schumy won more races cause he's fucking schumy.


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey who gives a fuck really?

Hamilton FTW.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Do you realize that Hamilton won the Championship by a fluke? HE DIDNT do anything to win it(last race)..it just came to him.
> It tells me that Ferrari's set up doesnt suits with Raikkonens driving style... not that he is worse or anything.Raikkonen was better than Hamilton last year and Hamilton had better car overall.Mistakes shows how good and experienced driver you are so yes Raikkonen was better.And raikkonen demanded the championship by winning the race not staying behind and  driving safely



  

OK, now i know i'm argueing with a fool. He won by fluke!?. the man who led the F1 for almost the entire time over the last two years won by fluke.  .

So one race makes the title then? Hamilton drove tentitively in this last race, hence his somewhat lack luster performance in THIS race. Its easy to see what he could have done, by looking at his two passes early in the race when he actually needed to drive.

 you crack me up.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> schumy was the better driver, that was my point
> 
> . The arguement was that Raikonen was good because he only lost out on the title by two points to schumy. I remember that year very vividly cause i was expecting kimi to take it that season. I remember mclaren having a much better package than ferari. Schumy won more races cause he's fucking schumy.


Schumacher isnt good enough to win 6 races to Kimi's 1 in an inferior car.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

nawz said:


> I'd rather watch F British 1 then watching Ferrari trying to use fancy LEDs. Well actually...hm...singapore gave me the lulz.
> Hamilton hasn't had it awesome either. Some mclaren decisions were mind boggling.


if you count how many times Ferrari got penalized by FIA and count The Mclarens then youl see that FIA doesnt favor Ferrari AT ALL.Canada gave me lulz also...


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Schumacher isnt good enough to win 6 races to Kimi's 1 in an inferior car.



But he did .


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

The Ferrari was the better car. Compare their teammates. 

Rubens finished well above Coulthard. Stop being illogical.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> OK, now i know i'm argueing with a fool. He won by fluke!?. the man who led the F1 for almost the entire time over the last two years won by fluke.  .
> 
> So one race makes the title then? Hamilton drove tentitively in this last race, hence his somewhat lack luster performance in THIS race. Its easy to see what he could have done, by looking at his two passes early in the race when he actually needed to drive.
> 
> you crack me up.


If you read my post (which you didnt) i was talking about last race.Yes it was Fluke because he won it at last corner without DOING anything.
Hamilton needed to drive against Vettel and he couldnt ? or maybe you watched something else?
And Massa had more victories than Hamilton and yet lost the championship.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

It must hurt you guys deeply that Hamilton won.

.

Hamilton


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> It must hurt you guys deeply that Hamilton won.
> 
> .
> 
> Hamilton


Hurt? no... i was rooting for Lewis to win the championship.. if you see my yesterday posts youl see. Im just disappointed the way he won because i expected more...and calling him the best/more talented driver  is too soon and he needs to prove us more with different conditions. So far when he had problems Hamilton did mistakes...


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Why do you choose to ignore my totally cohesive and impartial facts?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

My problem was never with Hamilton btw, its with _his fans. _


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Why do you choose to ignore my totally cohesive and impartial facts?


well you can let them be happy XD a british driver won the championship after soo many years so they are blinded by this XD


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Why do you choose to ignore my totally cohesive and impartial facts?



Because we will argue into the night. its pointless. it doesnt matter. 2 years in, and hamilton has finnished 1st and 2nd. Our argument is really pointless. i should just let what he did speak for itself.

But since you really want me to.

Coulthard had past his prime (which wasnt very special anyway) by that time, hence why shortly he no longer raced for mclaren. That season coulthard was a garbage, and a non factor, he had lost it. it wasnt the car, it was coulthard not being on par with rubens.


----------



## nawz (Nov 2, 2008)

Yup and many more championships to come from Hamilton =]


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh I'm totally down with national pride (seeing as I have none bar the Springboks  ) its another thing for recentish fans to make assertions without facts. 

It grates on my craw lol


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> well you can let them be happy XD a british driver won the championship after soo many years so they are blinded by this XD



lol, actually no. the fact that he is an amazing driver, he drives for mclaren, and that he's black is more important to me.

I only came over here when i was 14. and would actually consider myself to be canadian.

But yes, i will celebrate long into the night and fuckin LOL at ferari's reaction.


----------



## Rod (Nov 2, 2008)

jajaj at some posers and bandwagons around

none appeared here to defend hami last year too


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Because we will argue into the night. its pointless. it doesnt matter. 2 years in, and hamilton has finnished 1st and 2nd. Our argument is really pointless. i should just let what he did speak for itself.
> 
> But since you really want me to.
> 
> Coulthard had past his prime (which wasnt very special anyway) by that time, hence why shortly he no longer raced for mclaren. That season coulthard was a garbage, and a non factor, he had lost it. it wasnt the car, it was coulthard not being on par with rubens.


Coulthard never had a prime, he was the same consistent driver for all of his 113 years in F1  (Incidentally how long I have been watching) 

If your claiming that Rubens and Coulthard are not comparable, I would advise you to review Coulthard and Ruben's points total throughout their 14 and 13 years respectively. 

(Coulthard has more, form less years)


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Ferrari's failed win party is indeed something to laugh about


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Because we will argue into the night. its pointless. it doesnt matter. 2 years in, and hamilton has finnished 1st and 2nd. Our argument is really pointless. i should just let what he did speak for itself.
> 
> But since you really want me to.
> 
> Coulthard had past his prime (which wasnt very special anyway) by that time, hence why shortly he no longer raced for mclaren. That season coulthard was a garbage, and a non factor, he had lost it. it wasnt the car, it was coulthard not being on par with rubens.


Hamilton finished 3rd last year if im not wrong...



maximilyan said:


> lol, actually no. the fact that he is an amazing driver, he drives for mclaren, and that he's black is more important to me.
> 
> I only came over here when i was 14. and would actually consider myself to be canadian.
> 
> But yes, i will celebrate long into the night and fuckin LOL at ferari's reaction.


Ferrari is the champions still... for 8 years Ferrari dominates F1(constructors)He is amazing driver indeed. But i remember how you British drivers said the same for Button? and you sold out Kimi too fast..he has done soo much for Mclaren


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Coulthard never had a prime, he was the same consistent driver for all of his 113 years in F1  (Incidentally how long I have been watching)
> 
> If your claiming that Rubens and Coulthard are not comparable, I would advise you to review Coulthard and Ruben's points total throughout their 14 and 13 years respectively.
> 
> (Coulthard has more, form less years)



lol, yeah i guess he never had a prime, hence what i put in brackets.

And i'm not saying rubens was leagues ahead of coulthard, i'm saying in that season in particular, and onwards, it was clear coulthard's abilities had declined drastically. I'm pointing out that rebuens was better than year, and not the car.

But like i said.

2 years in F1.

1st year: Finnished 2nd
2nd year: finnished 1st.

 its hard to argue agianst such efficiency.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Villeneuve had the same result and you know where that got him


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

I never claimed Hamilton wasnt a great driver, my argument is that he is far from the best.

Also .. Villeneuve 2nd season 1 and Champion next? 

Best driver ever? no.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> lol, yeah i guess he never had a prime, hence what i put in brackets.
> 
> And i'm not saying rubens was leagues ahead of coulthard, i'm saying in that season in particular, and onwards, it was clear coulthard's abilities had declined drastically. I'm pointing out that rebuens was better than year, and not the car.
> 
> ...


If coulthard had a prime then it would be after the accident he had with the plane...And coulthard  was better driver than Barichello...
and Hamilton was driving for Mclaren since he joined not for a small team like others did.. and he finished 3rd...


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

In after Zaru


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Hamilton finished 3rd last year if im not wrong...
> 
> 
> Ferrari is the champions still... for 8 years Ferrari dominates F1(constructors)He is amazing driver indeed. But i remember how you British drivers said the same for Button? and you sold out Kimi too fast..he has done soo much for Mclaren



? im sure he finnished 2nd.. even so 3rd in your first year, and 1st in your second is still excellent.

Kimi left for a 30mill a year contract.  @ we sold him out. He was happy to leave. trust me. i was saddened by that. i didnt want him to go.

Dont generalise, i never cared for button.. or any other british driver before hamilton.

Drivers i liked: hakkenen, kimi, hamilton.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> lol, yeah i guess he never had a prime, hence what i put in brackets.
> 
> And i'm not saying rubens was leagues ahead of coulthard, i'm saying in that season in particular, and onwards, it was clear coulthard's abilities had declined drastically. I'm pointing out that rebuens was better than year, and not the car.
> 
> ...



FOR THE LAST TIME!! HIS IN THE BEST CAR!!!



he won the title by pussyfooting around.....................


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd like to continue but it appears there has been a vehicular incident at the junction down the road, allow me to go check if anyone is hurt and call an ambulance. 

Be back Later 

(Really Im not joking)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> ? im sure he finnished 2nd.. even so 3rd in your first year, and 1st in your second is still excellent.
> 
> Kimi left for a 30mill a year contract.  @ we sold him out. He was happy to leave. trust me. i was saddened by that. i didnt want him to go.
> 
> ...


i ment how the Mclaren fans sold him out... they treat Raikkonen as an enemy when he kept Mclaren at top.And he finished 3rd behind Alonso with same points but Alonso had better results


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh well, i dont care where it got villnueve.
Hamilton accomplished what kimi took 7 years to do, in two.
Youngest champion ever.

lol, Hamiloton 



Αgeha said:


> If coulthard had a prime then it would be after the accident he had with the plane...And coulthard  was better driver than Barichello...
> and Hamilton was driving for Mclaren since he joined not for a small team like others did.. and he finished 3rd...



kimi raced for mclaren, didnt win shit.
alonso raced for mclaren, didnt win shit.
coulthard raced for mclaren, dindt win shit.
montoya raced for mclaren, didnt win shit.

. Hamilton's fuckin team mate is no where in sight. of course mclaren is a great team, and why i support them, but dont put him winning purely down to mclaren.

Hamilton .


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm impressed there are 4 different teams in the top 5 drivers. That's rare.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> FOR THE LAST TIME!! HIS IN THE BEST CAR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> he won the title by pussyfooting around.....................



. with logic like this, please stop broadcasting the fact that you're an arsenal fan 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I'd like to continue but it appears there has been a vehicular incident at the junction down the road, allow me to go check if anyone is hurt and call an ambulance.
> 
> Be back Later
> 
> (Really Im not joking)



gl bro.



Αgeha said:


> i ment how the Mclaren fans sold him out... they treat Raikkonen as an enemy when he kept Mclaren at top.And he finished 3rd behind Alonso with same points but Alonso had better results



In his first year . When alonso was already a two time champion.

and some of our fans did, but u can say he kept us up all you want, i remember him having a better car that season and still now win. Also i didnt sell him out, i was still happy when he won last year. My whole family almost crucified me for it too.


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

It's not Hamilton' fault he came to Mclaren straight away.

Mclaren sensed he was something special while he was young.

--

Hamilton in 2 years has come 1st and 2nd.

Since Hamilton has come:

Year One - 1. Kimi 2. Lewis 3. Alonso 4. Massa
Year Two - 1. Lewis  2. Massa 3. Kimi 4. Kubica

--

Hamilton has been floating around for two years he needed a WC to prove he was the best and he got that.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah, the lack of respect shown by 'mclaren fans' to kimi is unreal!! the guy took an averge Mac and almost gave them 2 WDC! 

the differnece between now and then is that maclaren got their car sorted out!


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't get it twisted, I'm not a Mclaren fan.

I support Mclaren coz they have Hamilton.

PS: I don't hate Kimi either... I just hate people who hate Hamilton.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Oh well, i dont care where it got villnueve.
> *Hamilton accomplished what kimi took 7 years to do, in two.*
> Youngest champion ever.
> 
> ...


I think im done arguing with your fanboyism....telling that those drivers didnt do shit  when they kept Mclaren at top and winning constructors(coulthard) shows two things.1) you recently started watching F1 2) you need to calm down and realize what your writting...
And il remind you once again.HE STARTED  IN MCLAREN NOT IN MINOR TEAMS LIKE OTEHR DRIVERS.Typping in Caps to make it sure that you will see it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> . with logic like this, please stop broadcasting the fact that you're an arsenal fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better car??he lost the championships because of the Mclaren... and you still saying he had the best car?


Venom said:


> It's not Hamilton' fault he came to Mclaren straight away.
> 
> Mclaren sensed he was something special while he was young.
> 
> ...


Hamilton is at mclaren since 1998.
And no... im pretty sure fans except British ones dont think that lewis proved that he is the best driver.
And Lewis finished 3rd last year.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> yeah, the lack of respect shown by 'mclaren fans' to kimi is unreal!! the guy took an averge Mac and almost gave them 2 WDC!
> 
> the differnece between now and then is that maclaren got their car sorted out!


  quoted for truth


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> I think im done arguing with your fanboyism....telling that those drivers didnt do shit  when they kept Mclaren at top and winning constructors(coulthard) shows two things.1) you recently started watching F1 2) you need to calm down and realize what your writting...
> And il remind you once again.HE STARTED  IN MCLAREN NOT IN MINOR TEAMS LIKE OTEHR DRIVERS.Typping in Caps to make it sure that you will see it.



lol, they didnt win anything with mclaren, incase you're confused.

You can say that they kept mclaren up if you want.

but lets look at alonso, he isnt in top 3 this season.
coulthard, after leaving he didnt do anything.
raikonen, left and won, and i gave him his props for that, and was happy. but he beated out people in an inferior car, and a 1st year f1 driver, who should have actually won.

You see, the point im making is. Its not merely the drivers, but the cars they drive, both things are equally important. I dont care if you think "they kept mclaren up", or infact if they actually did. they didnt win the title with them. Hamilton DID.

That is my point.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Better car??he lost the championships because of the Mclaren... and you still saying he had the best car?
> Hamilton is at mclaren since 1998.
> And no... im pretty sure fans except British ones dont think that lewis proved that he is the best driver.
> And Lewis finished 3rd last year.
> ...



and he almost won it because of mclaren .

i already said this, but myself and others i know believe that some of the technical problems raikonen faced with mclaren was due to how he drove the car. just like how hamilton wears away his tires, while kovalinen doesnt.


----------



## Dan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Better car??he lost the championships because of the Mclaren... and you still saying he had the best car?
> Hamilton is at mclaren since 1998.
> And no... im pretty sure fans except British ones dont think that lewis proved that he is the best driver.
> And Lewis finished 3rd last year.



Second actually.

--

Obviously lol, everyone hates Hamilton. That's why his win is so much better.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> lol, they didnt win anything with mclaren, incase you're confused.
> 
> You can say that they kept mclaren up if you want.
> 
> ...


1999 and 2000 Mclaren won the constructors and the driving with Mika Hakkinen and DAVID COULTHARD.
Kimi Revived Mclaren after the terrible 2001 and 2002 season.Hamilton did what?  got a good car and won...
Mclaren was inferior this or last year?


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> 1999 and 2000 Mclaren won the constructors and the driving with Mika Hakkinen and DAVID COULTHARD.
> Kimi Revived Mclaren after the terrible 2001 and 2002 season.Hamilton did what?  got a good car and won...
> Mclaren was inferior this or last year?



 so what? mclaren had an amazing car those years, coulthard was half decent back then, and hakkenen did most of the work.

its debateably who has had the better car over these past 2 years. some will say ferari, some will say mclaren. but hamilton has only been in F1 for two fucking years, and he has finnished 1st and second. while in both occasions his team mate didnt perform nearly as well as him.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

Hamilton is too 'fake', he tries to gvie a laid back approach, yet he sprouts constant BS in press conferneces and to the media!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Motorists unharmed bar for pride, appears they tried to squeeze a VW golf down the bicycle lane and when they realised they couldn't make it, crashed into a stop sign.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

hamilton is fucking baddass .

look at his bitch . 

he wins at life.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> so what? mclaren had an amazing car those years, coulthard was half decent back then, and hakkenen did most of the work.
> 
> its debateably who has had the better car over these past 2 years. some will say ferari, some will say mclaren. but hamilton has only been in F1 for two fucking years, and he has finnished 1st and second. while in both occasions his team mate* didnt perform nearly as well as him*.


you said THEY didnt WIN anything. Coulthard was Shumacher's main rival in 2001 not Hakkinen...
Alonso last year had same points as Hamilton what are you talking about?
they had same wins  last year and same points.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok I caught up with the posts, and there is too much wrong for me to even start.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

You guys are still discussing this? 

Hamilton is good but that is going to change next year when the veterans bounce back


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 2, 2008)

Most of the guys here are talking rubbish anyway


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Most of the guys here are talking rubbish anyway


Did you see ? Did you see ? I actually posted seriously for like 5 pages


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

any glock hates (on facebook) join this!



its funny how glock got passed on the FASTEST PART OF THE TRACK!!!


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

it's amazing what money can do huh


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 2, 2008)

Hamilton


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

They say he was on the wrong tyres


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> They say he was on the wrong tyres


Was he?
I didn't see the race lol


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

wrong tyres?! so?! still noe xucse to get passed on the final straight.............


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> They say he was on the wrong tyres


Bourdais and Kubica also where? Heck Kubica even passed hamilton and Vettel...
Glock lost over 14 seconds in the last lap.. maybe driving mistake or car problem? dunno.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

Glock was on the dry tires..............>_> he could have atkleast tried to fend of hamilton, instead of rolling out the red carpet..............


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> wrong tyres?! so?! still noe xucse to get passed on the final straight.............


Well, if he was I can understand why it happened. When you hit a straight you're accelerating hard and if you accelerate faster than required the water causes dynamic friction to lower substantially which made him much slower than Hamilton I guess.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

i wouldnt be so sure about Timo...making driving mistakes in wet condition is  most likely... but he delayed BY 14 seconds... not 3 or 5 BUT 14 seconds...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

CX said:


> Well, if he was I can understand why it happened. When you hit a straight you're accelerating hard and if you accelerate faster than required the water causes dynamic friction to lower substantially which made him much slower than Hamilton I guess.


Hamilton where Nowhere near glock...glock lost time at sector 3 alone...and like i said... other drivers had dry tires as well and passed hamilton and Vettel


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Hamilton where Nowhere near glock...glock lost time at sector 3 alone...and like i said... other drivers had dry tires as well and passed hamilton and Vettel


Oh. I thought Cesc said Glock lost the time at the final stretch 

I didn't see the race though, can you tell me what happened?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

CX said:


> Oh. I thought Cesc said Glock lost the time at the final stretch
> 
> I didn't see the race though, can you tell me what happened?


il make it short. Hamilton was 5th with vettel going after him.. rain started at the last 6 laps of the race...Vettel passes Hamilton to 6th place( in result he was loosing the championship) Glock who was 10 seconds in front of Vettel lost 14 seconds at last lap ( last corner),Lewis passes glock and finishes 5th for the championship


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

> *Timo Glock (Toyota)*
> "I was on dry tyres at the end of the race when it was raining quite badly and it was just impossible on the last lap. I was fighting as hard as I could but it was so difficult to just keep the car on the track and I lost positions right at the end of the lap. Finishing in the top six is a decent result for me because I'd been struggling with the car earlier in the weekend but we were very close to fourth place so I am a bit disappointed."
> "It's the end of my first season with Toyota and I'm happy with it as a whole. It was not easy for me early on but we improved the car a lot and I also improved myself during the year. Since Hockenheim it's been positive for me; beating my target of 20 points and finishing on the podium as well is a good achievement. Now we have to work even harder for next year to make another step forward."


source


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like some bullshit and some proper reason 
Though if you say people with flats passed Hammy then I don't get the real reason


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

CX said:


> Sounds like some bullshit and some proper reason
> Though if you say people with flats passed Hammy then I don't get the real reason


Bad driving?because toyota said so?


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 2, 2008)

cant belive everyone is hating on Glock i mean damn can you just admit hamilton won the WC fairly geez u will find every excuse u can think of lol he was on wrong tyres and lost grip thats all it was from glock.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

His hihest point in the year. THat too coz  only 8 finished.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

glock got past on the last corner of interlagos, the last corner isnt a slow tight hairpin, its almost flat out, no way can you get overtaken on that!! even if you have the wrong tires!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> cant belive everyone is hating on Glock i mean damn can you just admit hamilton won the WC fairly geez u will find every excuse u can think of lol he was on wrong tyres and lost grip thats all it was from glock.


like iv said... Kubica had dry tires and passed hamilton and Vettel with ease!Bourdais had same tires and did 1:30 NOT 1:44 and not in the last CORNER!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2008)

lol im bored of arguing now......................

ill be abck here in march! sayanara! lol


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, what a fucking race

Too bad Massa lost the title by some gay ass team work. If wasnt for Kov, Hamilton would be in shit right now. Fucking bullshit man

Massa is the true champion. _(table may prove otherwise)_


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 2, 2008)

I think a big I TOLD YOU SO is in order here. 

Hamilton the new World Champion. It was inevitable that he'd get 5th place or better, albeit he got very lucky in the last lap, but hey that's racing. Obviously people are going to be QQing but I honestly don't care. 

Overall, Hamilton OR Massa deserved it, but obviously I'm more happy for Hamilton.

EDIT: On the "gay ass teamwork" remark, I think you're forgetting how Kimi managed to win his title, and how Schumacher and various other champions win theirs. Teamwork is essential, especially if your #2 driver isn't in contention for the title anymore.

The best of drivers need their team mates for support, and even Kimi (although he didn't want to) has helped Massa out as much as he could the last 3 races.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 2, 2008)

^ I am in no mood to begin an argument. I'm just disappionted because I am Brazilian


----------



## Jessica (Nov 2, 2008)

Are you guys still arguing? x_x

Talk about next year's cars or.. the empty seats for next year or... something..


----------



## Grandia (Nov 2, 2008)

Another win for the Caribbeans (Spain am cry) 

and good to see Britain isnt all at loss after all


----------



## Garfield (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh hell yeah next year's gonna be awesome.
Many gorgeous circuits yes, Monaco as usual, China, Singapore and 


I'm looking forward to that


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> cant belive everyone is hating on Glock i mean damn can you just admit hamilton won the WC fairly geez u will find every excuse u can think of lol he was on wrong tyres and lost grip thats all it was from glock.



wrong tires? i don't think so... glock has been the fastest man in the last 5 laps of the race (bar the final lap)... maybe hes got other problems aside from the tires... 

anyway... the hami fans are sure defending glock a lot now... but i do believe that had hamilton lost the title to massa, i bet there would be soooooo much vettel+kubica hate among the hami fans out there... 

and moving on, uhm... final thoughts about this season... i guess the wdc was decided upon luck... and thats not necessarily a bad thing... a few years ago when rubens was still in ferrari, he once said that luck is a VERY important factor in racing... IMO, you may have the fastest car in the grid or you may be the best driver there is... but if you're not lucky, you don't have a chance at winning anything... massa drove the race of his life... so far... but luck was not on his side (same thing with hami last year )

Congratulations to LEWIS HAMILTON!!! 2008 Formula 1 World Champion...

i still think that motogp is 200x better than F1 though... XD and at least moto gp's winter testing session started a day after the last race in spain... 

as for 2009 F1... im not excited with the new circuits... this year has seen a lot of stale racing from the newer circuits (except for singapore)... for heaven's sake REMOVE VALENCIA AND FIND DIFFERENT CIRCUIT!!!

im more excited about the return of slicks and the aero regulations...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

The team orders rule is murky at best. On one hand the FIA doesn't want team orders and on the other hand we see team orders being enforced on the track or in the pits and it isn't too subtle either, but the FIA doesn't enforce it's own rules consistently. Just dump the team orders rule. It was only brought in when Coulthard and Mika made that bet and when Barrichello pulled over after dominating the Austrian GP to let MS win on the final straight to the checkered flag. "Staged Results" or predetermining the outcome of a race are supposed to be illegal (probably because of the gambling and pissing off hard core fans...even Ferrari and MS fans didn't like that gimme...Ferrari and MS was dominate that year anyways).


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

lol! back in Austria 2002, i guess ferrari were just too precautions about the wdc...  and also the infamous "dead heat finish" @ indy back then was also questionable because it solidified barichello's 2nd place in the WDC back then...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 2, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Are you guys still arguing? x_x
> 
> Talk about next year's cars or.. the empty seats for next year or... something..



I just got here. 

Next year is going to be hit or miss tbh. New regulations could destroy the sport, especially in 2010 if the engine regulations do proceed.

I'll still watch it either way, it just might not be as good.


----------



## birabudo (Nov 2, 2008)

CONGRATULATION to Lewis Hamilton glad to see him as the new wdc now I'll just   wait till the  09 season can't wait


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

i think the standard engine rule is just one of those radical proposals that the FIA always use to make teams work faster in coming up with more valid rules... mad max has had a bazillion radical rule proposals that never came true...


----------



## Rod (Nov 2, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> EDIT: On the "gay ass teamwork" remark, I think you're forgetting how Kimi managed to win his title, and how Schumacher and various other champions win theirs. Teamwork is essential, especially if your #2 driver isn't in contention for the title anymore.
> 
> The best of drivers need their team mates for support, and even Kimi (although he didn't want to) has helped Massa out as much as he could the last 3 races.




hei mate I think he meant not the general idea of team work but that Ferrari did much stupid bullshit pit crew/ management errors this year what harmed Massa alot ( Kimi too)


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

i think much of it boiled down upon ferrari's bad strategy for a lot of races... since 2006, ferrari seem to be getting the bad end of the stick when it came to strategy and changeable conditions... they have managed to get it all right in brazil though... so hopefully the domenecalli and the others would have now sorted out their strategy issues...

as for the pit crew, i don't think you can find any other pit crew better than ferrari and mclaren's... remember that ferrari's race pit crew get TONS of practice in fiorano... and that pitstop light system must be fixed... and a few more safety precautions mechanisms should be put in place... mainly because its awesome when it runs like clockwork... but sucks when it has to be overriden and manually used... O_o


----------



## Rod (Nov 2, 2008)

^

yes there were also some big probs with pit crew mate, a mechanic who didn't put the wheel exactly at time for Massa's flying lap in q3 in Silverstone, the guy who was controling the light system in Singapore which was an embarrasement, the guys who didn't change the tyres of Kimi before 3 mins in Monaco, the others who didn't check the fuel rig exactly therefore making Massa with the need to stop 2 times for refuel in Montreal , 3 secs lost in front wing of Massa in Monaco's second pit stop , and of course all these bad strategies by the management , however i hope at least Domenicalli's game will be up for next tear after this of learning.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2008)

2 years of learning... domenicalli should have found his sweet spot in terms of strategy by now... brawn and MS was a bit different because they already worked together in benetton before they went to ferrari... 

but hey! the team that Schumacher literally built won the constructor's championship... its not as glamorous as the WDC... but, frank williams did say that winning WDCs is good from time to time... but winning the Constructor's championship is far more important to the team because of the money that comes with it...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 3, 2008)

Think Ferrari and Williams have had the most embarrassing and inconsistent pit crew performances at critical times/races over the years for a top tier team. Could be various crew members are being offered more money at other teams and leaving. Breaking in newbies or integrating even experienced personnel to the procedures and having enough practice time to make it 2nd nature can be a problem. The smaller teams I can see because of their budgets, but not the big name teams.

Doesn't help that Bridgestone made some errors and molded the directional arrow on the tires in the wrong/opposite direction. Yeah...the dry grooved tires are directional just like the wets at least according to the TV experts and after race reports.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 3, 2008)

Ferrari needs someone like Ross Brawn...there where too many strategy error's this year


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 3, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Ferrari needs someone like Ross Brawn...there where too many strategy error's this year



They got rid of him, remember. (or he quit, I can't remember)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 3, 2008)

He quit... he didnt wanted to come back at Ferrari without Shumacher and Jean Tod. So he went to Honda for a new challenge XD


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 3, 2008)

After sleeping one night over it, I still can't believe what happened yesterday.

I don't want to know how Massa feels now.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2008)

He must have been like FUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH after crossing the finishing lane

And then like FUCK NOOOOOOOOOOOO after hearing hamilton passed glock


----------



## ssouske (Nov 3, 2008)

brawn quit... he took a 1 year sabbatical from the sport to go fishing... and then when he returned, he went to honda...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 3, 2008)

And both Toyotas were running verry slow the last lap.
Struggling for grip........


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> He must have been like FUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH after crossing the finishing lane
> 
> And then like FUCK NOOOOOOOOOOOO after hearing hamilton *passed *glock



yes................................pass..............

lol at all the hamilton fans saying over the season he deserved it.............massa won more races  plus 2 more if ferrari wernt total retards!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> And both Toyotas were running verry slow the last lap.
> Struggling for grip........



Oh god lol who made that gif 

I'll lol if some kind of money-involving scheme is uncovered


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> And both Toyotas were running verry slow the last lap.
> Struggling for grip........



I should SO be allowed to rep you for that.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes you should be allowed 
Also congratz to Hammilton fans, he almost blew it away


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, who needs rep when you have hugs?


----------



## nawz (Nov 3, 2008)

In F1 it only takes one mistake to drop one position or to crash out. Simple.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, this finish of the season was thrilling to say the least


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well, this finish of the season was thrilling to say the least



And saddening. Don't remind me Annnddddyyyyy.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Rod (Nov 3, 2008)

so well , moving on:

tests for 2009 begin in two weeks already:


17-19 November: Barcelona
8-11 December: Jerez
15-17 December: Jerez


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

Im looking forward to Honda's tests, they better step up next season.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

I just want to know what Toro Rosso is doing. x_x

Keeping Bourdais? Taking Sato? Buemi? I want answers!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

Bruno Senna's been sniffing around as well ...


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Bruno Senna can go to Hell!



Actually I hope Honda take him. ._.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

I hope its Button and Piquet to be honest.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 3, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm kimi said he gonna take testing seriosuly this winter.............should be interesting...........


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Also congratz to Hammilton fans




tyyyyyyy


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm kimi said he gonna take testing seriosuly this winter.............should be interesting...........



Well, he should! He stunk this year. He needs to know the car better.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

Kimi to return to form next year plz


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 3, 2008)

lol glocks face look so epic


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Kimi to return to form next year plz



It's every 2 years that he's doing better so we can hope


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol glocks face look so epic



u could have done a little better u know


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

Should be Kimi's hot year your right


----------



## ssouske (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah... kimi is hot during the odd years... (2003, 2005, 2007) watch for him next year... XD

and uhm... hope lewis won't break his new toy... Ron Dennis promised lewis that if he won the WDC this year, Ron would give the lewis the keys to Mclaren's last McLaren F1 LM that has been stored in McLaren's Tech Center for years now... 

as for testing, Valentino Rossi will go out on a private test with ferrari sometime soon... i hope he also participates in the multi-car test... same thing with schumi...  but i hope kimi tests more this year so he can put some of his input on the car... O_o


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

> but i hope kimi tests more this year so he can put some of his input on the car..


I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 3, 2008)

Well...both Massa and Hamilton gave away points this year. They should consider themselves lucky it stayed close all the way to the end. 

Problem with Kimi is that he has always blamed the car, publicly saying the car is not reliable or not set up for his driving style to explain his lack of pace. You can't do that at Ferrari, esp when your teammate (Massa) is winning races or contending with the same car and MS is doing a lot of the testing of and developing new parts back at Ferrari land. It's an unwritten rule not to criticize the Ferrari car/make. It's good he plans to do more testing and thus working more closely with the engineers and mechanics. That alone should get him more consistent and get the most out of the car. Everybody needs feedback so the car can be developed/improved or to compare lap times after making adjustments or adding new parts. Kimi always had the talent, now it's time to do the work and also do the little things that keeps one at the top.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 3, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> Well...both Massa and Hamilton gave away points this year. They should consider themselves lucky it stayed close all the way to the end.
> 
> Problem with Kimi is that he has always blamed the car, publicly saying the car is not reliable or not set up for his driving style to explain his lack of pace. You can't do that at Ferrari, esp when your teammate (Massa) is winning races or contending with the same car and MS is doing a lot of the testing of and developing new parts back at Ferrari land. It's an unwritten rule not to criticize the Ferrari car/make. It's good he plans to do more testing and thus working more closely with the engineers and mechanics. That alone should get him more consistent and get the most out of the car. Everybody needs feedback so the car can be developed/improved or to compare lap times after making adjustments or adding new parts. Kimi always had the talent, now it's time to do the work and also do the little things that keeps one at the top.



in other words..............
he will wipe the floor with lewis 'jam' hamilton enxt year


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Ham Sandwich is going down!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

I suddenly dont feel like eating this ham and cheese sammich.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you look down and see Hamilton smiling up at you?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

ugh  
time to eat tuna melt on toast then


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

UNCANNY.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

some real gems here


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

I hope his sideburns look like that next year so I can call him Grizzly Adams.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm still lolling, I'm gonna bust a gut


----------



## Dan (Nov 3, 2008)

Still hate in this thread I see 

I'm gonna by the DVD for this season, should be good to watch.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Venom said:


> Still hate in this thread I see
> 
> I'm gonna by the DVD for this season, should be good to watch.



What hate? You need to lighten up!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Does this make you feel better, Venom???


*Little Kimi's gonna get you!!!!*


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

That picture is hilarious


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, I'm just FULL of it tonight!!!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

I love this mood your in


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, 11 teams next year!! Yay. 



			
				Autosport said:
			
		

> Apparently not happy with his current role at Ferrari as advisor, Michael Schumacher has announced that he will run his own team starting in 2009, and will name it Super Schumacher Sport F1.
> 
> When asked how he will afford to run a Formula One team and where the resources will come from, Schumacher said that he has everything he needs now. Schumacher unveiled a 2008 Ferrari which had been given to him by Luca di Montezemolo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

> given him god-like powers and he will use these to combat his rivals on track.


MORTAL KOMBAT


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

WHAT?!!?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

I imagined him upper cutting people out the way


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh dear. o_o

I think I'm too tired to keep being retarded now. I just want to peeeeee (but room-mate is in the shower GARAGHHEGHHHHGARARGH) and then I want to go to bed.

It's going to be a long, long, long winter...


----------



## Dan (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't mean about the pictures lol, I find them hilarious.

I love shit like that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

Enjoy your pee Jessica and good night


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm still waiting.. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

Bad roomate 

When he/her come out, uppercut them


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Bathroom is free, but... I'm listening to the song in my signature first.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

Dont forget to put the seat up after your done


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Why would I do that?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

Its 3:56 AM forgive my sunohara logic :/


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

10:00 PM here and I am in bed. Nice and comfy and warm. Mmmmm... Bed!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

Posting from bed huh?


----------



## ssouske (Nov 3, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> Problem with Kimi is that he has always blamed the car, publicly saying the car is not reliable or not set up for his driving style to explain his lack of pace. You can't do that at Ferrari, esp when your teammate (Massa) is winning races or contending with the same car and MS is doing a lot of the testing of and developing new parts back at Ferrari land. It's an unwritten rule not to criticize the Ferrari car/make. It's good he plans to do more testing and thus working more closely with the engineers and mechanics. That alone should get him more consistent and get the most out of the car. Everybody needs feedback so the car can be developed/improved or to compare lap times after making adjustments or adding new parts. Kimi always had the talent, now it's time to do the work and also do the little things that keeps one at the top.


as long as he does not call the ferrari a "tractor" like some previous world champion did, i guess kimi just needs to do more work... 



Jessica said:


> Hey, 11 teams next year!! Yay.


isn't too early to have one of these april 1 articles?


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2008)

Yup. I always am, too. It's just that I'm IN bed now.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 3, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> in other words..............
> he will wipe the floor with lewis 'jam' hamilton enxt year



That depends on Kimi or Massa for that matter. Massa asked MS to work with him and help him become a better driver. The results were obvious and Massa almost won the WDC. There were like 6 races where Kimi didn't score any points.

BMW isn't that far behind either and needs to sort out their chassis and aero package.

If Renault finds more power, Alonso may be a bigger threat next year. 

Red Bull is running Renault engines and Vettel may or may not regret moving from Red Bull's jr team: the Ferrari powered Toro Rosso. Ferrari did say they were going to improve their customer engines, but how close will they be to their factory units? In any case, Toro Rosso needs to find a replacement for Vettel. Bourdais hasn't shown enough this year to be the #1 driver. Unless they feel Brendon Harley or S?bastien Buemi are ready (Sato is too inconsistent) with Bruno Senna as a wild card, Toro Rosso could make a run for Filippi (Honda) or Grosjean (Renault) for the vacant seat. BUT Toro Rosso is up for sale, since the FIA outlawed customer cars starting in 2010. 2009 may be Toro Rosso's final season unless the FIA changes it's mind. So the 2010 starting grid may become even smaller.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 3, 2008)

i did hear that renault will "unlock" their engines next year... so lets see what they can manage next year... 

and whats with the sato is too inconsistent part? hes done a wonderful job in aguri... he even out performed his team mate Anthony Davidson in many occasions in 2007... in my opinion sato has now calmed down and is driving wonderfully... saddly, his team pulled out this year... and he had that crap 2006 honda this year...

if i was Toro Rosso, i'd get Sato over some rookie... O_o


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 3, 2008)

Posting from bed will make you get strange ideas into your head  

Night Night guys 4:15 am im spent :3


----------



## Dan (Nov 3, 2008)

Jessica & Bed.

Good thoughts.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 4, 2008)

Loeb will test an RB4...


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 4, 2008)

I always rated Sebastian Loeb. 

*Reads.


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I suddenly dont feel like eating this ham and cheese sammich.



give it to me then bitch


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

i cant believe why FIA wants to make Formula 1 slower.. BRING BACK V12 ! or v 10 at least


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2008)

Slower? Why are they adding slicks and short-time boosts then?


----------



## Vault (Nov 4, 2008)

i agree with tifa bring back the V12s


----------



## ssouske (Nov 4, 2008)

slower = safer... the faster you go, the higher risk in terms of safety of all... drivers, marshals, and spectators included... O_o though i think the rev limited V8's make it faster round the corners than say... a V10 or a V12... mainly because a V8 is lighter... O_O


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

ssouske said:


> slower = safer... the faster you go, the higher risk in terms of safety of all... drivers, marshals, and spectators included... O_o though i think the rev limited V8's make it faster round the corners than say... a V10 or a V12... mainly because a V8 is lighter... O_O


At the speeds they are at and given the body of the car is ultra light, Engine weight change doesn't make too much of a difference because most of the downforce causing the friction is due to the Aerodynamics of the car. But I agree though what with Fuel becoming more and more rare that lower volume but more efficient engines are the wanted deal. I totally support a greener F1.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 4, 2008)

well... that too but... you also have to consider engine characteristics... back in the V10 era, eau rouge in spa was a very difficult corner... some drivers had to lift at some point while the braver ones go full throttle... when the V8s came, eau ruge was more or less a straight line now... as most of them would say... its not as challenging as before because you can literally go full throttle through it without any problem... 

same thing with silverstone... turns 2-6 or maggots to becketts is now taken full throttle as opposed to doing a slight lift on the throttle after turn 2 back in the V10 days.

i even have a theory that these 2.4 V8s consume more fuel mainly because the cars now are in full throttle longer as opposed to the cars with the 3.0 V10

but yeah... GREENER F1 FTW...


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd still chalk up the spa turn to better aerodynamics. Seriously, those have improved by a huge margin since the V10 era. But yes, compared to then, weight difference _would_ be a big issue mainly because since then engine manufacturing has undergone change as well in that different alloys are used now. Also,


> Pre-cooling air before it enters the cylinders, injection of any substance other than air and fuel into the cylinders, variable-geometry intake and exhaust systems, variable valve timing are forbidden. Each cylinder can have only one fuel injector and a single plug spark ignition. Separate starting devices are used to start engines in the pits and on the grid.
> 
> The crankcase and cylinder block must be made of cast or wrought aluminium alloys. The crankshaft and camshafts must be made from an iron alloy, pistons from an aluminium alloy and valves from alloys based on iron, nickel, cobalt or titanium. The complete rules are available from the FIA Formula One world championship regulations



Makes a lotta difference.

They've frozen Engine development though and that is what I find is a really good deal time to time. It kinda gives too much of an advantage to makers like Ferrari and Williams and McLaren that can spend enormous sums on engines. It makes it easier on teams like Renault, Toyota and Red Bull that derive most of their power from aerodynamics to be more competitive.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

FIA wants to reduce the cost  in order to ensure the future in F1 the smaller teams....by doing that though they will make f1 slower... and trying to make them like GP2 is not a solution. Formula 1 is suppose to be 1 of a kind high speed sport


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2008)

Speed isn't everything though. Look at the american series.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes but speed in F1 is important...i was going watching F1 and i was hearing different engine sounds etc seeing more overtaking and better race than with v8's Keep the v8 but let  them work on the engines!


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

i think though that given it's huge history and tradition, combined with the fact that it still is the fastest circuit race in the world, also the fact that more stress is being laid on using less fossil fuel, more driver safety and more research in non brutish methods of speed, it will still be much better than any other racing out there.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 4, 2008)

I want to buy a bunch of Ferrari clothes, go crazy camwhoring, and put myself in pictures of the Ferrari garage.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

So I expect to see a shooped Jessica kissing Kimi sometime?


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 4, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I want to buy a bunch of Ferrari clothes, go crazy camwhoring, and put myself in pictures of the Ferrari garage.



it would be much better in Mclaren ones  or should i dare say lewis hamilton brand clothes


----------



## Jessica (Nov 4, 2008)

CX said:


> So I expect to see a shooped Jessica kissing Kimi sometime?



I dunno, but I think I'd look pretty hot in a Ferrari jacket! 

I just really want to wear Ferrari clothes. They're sexy.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I want to buy a bunch of Ferrari clothes, go crazy camwhoring, and put myself in pictures of the Ferrari garage.


do it naw!!!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 4, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> do it naw!!!



But that would cost a lot of money, especially for authentic stuff. x_x

I might save though. I'd like to eventually get a jacket, at least.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Jessica said:


> But that would cost a lot of money, especially for authentic stuff. x_x
> 
> I might save though. I'd like to eventually get a jacket, at least.


 " Imagines Jessy with hot Ferrari jacket"
i Approve!!


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

I wanna buy some Red Bull ones. They're cool.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah... official team wear stuff from puma is EXPENSIVE... =___=

i'd also want a ferrari jacket too some day... hopefully i'd also get aa super aguri shirt or something... 

aguri shared some space with ferrari in my heart... especially when they were beating the crap out of honda with honda's car from the previous year which was slightly modified


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 5, 2008)

rofl you guys and your camwhoring


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2008)

ever since the V8 era, F1 isn't as fun anymore


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2008)

When did the v8 era start?


----------



## Jessica (Nov 5, 2008)

Wasn't that three or four years ago?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

Since 2005.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't even know they changed the engines


----------



## ssouske (Nov 5, 2008)

that was 2006... thats why ferrari's car back then was the 248F1

2005 was the year of the no tire change rule and raised front wing rule (to reduce aerodynamic grip). also i think it was the year when the 2 race engine rule was adopted...


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I didn't even know they changed the engines



havent you seen the visible changes  in certain conditions or tracks with the V8 its almost impossible to overtake so who has pole most likely keeps it for the whole race. its less competitive

as for the qualification  i hate it 3 different sectors isnt really fair


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

ssouske said:


> that was 2006... thats why ferrari's car back then was the 248F1
> 
> 2005 was the year of the no tire change rule and raised front wing rule (to reduce aerodynamic grip). also i think it was the year when the 2 race engine rule was adopted...


i meant that 2005 was the last v10 year XD


----------



## ssouske (Nov 5, 2008)

i actually like the current qualifying format... the 1 lap shoot out is just crap... =___=

and the old 12lap qualifying was okay but it was stale in the first few minutes... O_o

@ageha
oh... XD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree. the current qualifying is probably the only good thing FIA fixed in past 8 years


----------



## ssouske (Nov 5, 2008)

if the FIA REALLY wants to cut budgets, they should stop changing regulations and rules every single year... =____= new engine rules, new aero regs, new, KER, new, new, new... all of those new stuff cost lots and lots R&D money... =___=


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 5, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> I agree. the current qualifying is probably the only good thing FIA fixed in past 8 years


I hate it its gimmicky >.> 
Its not a true reflection of the fastest car/driver combo on the day, that anyone broke Ayrton Senna's record under these circumstances is a hugew disservice to the sport as a whole.

(Or did MS break it before shitty qualy?)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 5, 2008)

He did... before the qualy


----------



## ssouske (Nov 5, 2008)

small rule change for next season which i agree to...

Engines must last for 3 races:


and the FIA released a revised 2009 calendar... sadly, still no canada and no race yet to replace france...


and news about the silly season... its almost done! because alonso and piquet are confirmed for renault next year... only open seats are 2 STRs and 1 honda... looks like they're shopping for a replacement for rubens...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2008)

I fear Vettel will do WORSE in the red bull team


----------



## ssouske (Nov 5, 2008)

well... not if rumors, that renault are going to modify the changeable parts of their engine for next year to increase competitiveness, are true... though i guess the ferrari, BMW and mercedes engines would be a lot better than what they are today by then... O_o


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2008)

ssouske said:


> that was 2006... thats why ferrari's car back then was the 248F1
> 
> 2005 was the year of the no tire change rule and raised front wing rule (to reduce aerodynamic grip). also i think it was the year when the 2 race engine rule was adopted...


The no tire change rule was so hilarious I lolled at the guy who thought it up


----------



## El Torero (Nov 5, 2008)

*CONFIRMED:* Fernando Alonso will continue in Renault the next 2 years.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2008)

You reported that already before


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope Renault gives him a great car.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2008)

It doesn't hurt to say it again.

Now let's just hope Renault is better next year.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2008)

Next year's circuits look more promising for Renault. Very curvy.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 5, 2008)

CX said:


> You reported that already before



But it was still unconfirmed. They confirmed it this morning 

You guys remember, Alonso was the man who more points did in the last half of last season. In 2009 Alonso will be fighting for the championship again


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2008)

It's impressive how much better than piquet he was.

Hamilton/Kovaleinen was already one-sided, but that O_o


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2008)

As will, I hope Mr. Webber. But that might just bee too much of a hope


----------



## ssouske (Nov 5, 2008)

more 2009 news this time its about the steward's decision


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2008)

Given that they don't make split second decisions, the choices have usually been pretty good so far. Can't say I have disagreed with many till now as it is.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 6, 2008)

Read Ender's Game


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2008)

Someone of his age can't be "finished" already


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 6, 2008)

^ Exactly I lolled when they said Rohnaldinho was past it at 28 too, look at him now, pwning for AC.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2008)

Valentino Rossi


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 6, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Read Ender's Game


Indeed!He knows that Kimi will get serious and will win the Championship next year XD


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2008)

At least we hope so, because he does better every second year


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2008)

I also wish for Red Bull to pull something big next year. And Toyota.

I want someone other than Ferrari / McLaren winning Constructors as well, but we probably won't see that for a while


----------



## Sarun (Nov 6, 2008)

Why don't we have a point system for prediction for next season?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2008)

What do you mean by point system? Explain.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2008)

He might mean sme qualitative analysis system made form data gathered during testing and trial runs to predict what's going to happen in a race ?
Yeah lets do that project here, who wants to make a program together


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2008)

What I'd like is some kind of betting game where we bet on the outcome of races and the winners get points

There'd need to be a prize though ?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Zaru, you're a mod ?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2008)

You can't tell me you noticed that NOW


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2008)

No, I meant now with your closer connections to the admins you can make the prizes happen easily right?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2008)

Eh, I don't know, I'm the newest mod so I don't really have any power in such things yet 

But by the time the next season starts, who knows. A prize at the end of the season, like the right of wearing a larger avatar etc. seems doable, but then other sports would probably claim the same or something, so I don't know


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean, but you're still better off than the rest of us 

Also, fr such a long season, a prize lasting just 3 months doesn't sound right. Maybe we could make a per race prize. As in the most correct answer of top 5 positions each race will get a prize till the next week o something?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2008)

That'd be a lot of prizes though. I guess a "realistic to win" and "usability of prize" ratio has to be found, if such a thing is even considered.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 6, 2008)

did someone say prizes


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2008)

Just imagining. It's unrealistic to happen


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 6, 2008)

oh 

if it did happan i think the winner would be whoever puts hamilton 1st guessing the others would be hard though


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That'd be a lot of prizes though. I guess a "realistic to win" and "usability of prize" ratio has to be found, if such a thing is even considered.


Yes, but they are also of short durations only. 
Anyways, it's a pipeline dream, we need more opinions on it. One full year to go.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 6, 2008)

PRIZES?!?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, post your opinions on it Ssouske.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 7, 2008)

well any prize would do for me... say... a 1:1 F1 steering wheel replica from the F2008 

lol but i guess bigger avy or bigger sigs would do just fine for me...


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2008)

You guys should ask JediJeina


----------



## Jessica (Nov 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What I'd like is some kind of betting game where we bet on the outcome of races and the winners get points
> 
> There'd need to be a prize though ?



Oooh! Grid guessing! I used to do that like five or six years ago. 

We had this nice little community of about 10 people who did it from year to year from about 1999 to.. 2003 or 2004, none of us ever missing a single year. It was a lot of fun.

And I won one year.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 7, 2008)

another great idea for prizes would be reps... 

then again, repwhoring is bad...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

Eh, I can provide the rep.

I assume in 6 months from now, 10 of my reps will amount for 30-40k
I mean they already amount for 24k now
That's a prize right there


----------



## Jessica (Nov 7, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having that rep!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2008)

I dont really care for rep anymore lol >.> 

Punishment betting? Loser wears a set of winner's choice?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

There'd be a lot of losers though


----------



## Jessica (Nov 7, 2008)

Loser.. What a harsh word for just not winning a little competition.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok not loser, uhmm ... "person who does not win"


----------



## Jessica (Nov 7, 2008)

Or we could be like the real thing and instead of saying loser, we could just say runner-up.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 7, 2008)

true... looser seems to be too harsh... 

so what other words can be used aside from looser? 

runner-up?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

Participants that didn't win


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Participants that didn't win


  

I lost the game.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I dont really care for rep anymore lol >.>
> 
> Punishment betting? Loser wears a set of winner's choice?



 that would be awesome i know what i would want the 'runner ups' to have as thier set 

if i won that is


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol you'd have the entire thread wear hamilton sets


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2008)

:RAGE :RAGE :RAGE :RAGE :RAGE :RAGE


----------



## Dan (Nov 7, 2008)

I mean this is a sports thread, betting is all part of sport.

We should have been doing those kinds of things ages ago.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol you'd have the entire thread wear hamilton sets



My eyes are bleeding just thinking about it! x_x


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Winner gets bigger avatar and custom title and losers get bigger avatar, everyone wins :WOW
Let's do it!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

Venom said:


> I mean this is a sports thread, betting is all part of sport.
> 
> We should have been doing those kinds of things ages ago.


True. Only, this thread only really got active throughout this season, and more people came.


Jessica said:


> My eyes are bleeding just thinking about it! x_x


Jessica 

But on the other hand, you could make everyone wear kimi sets!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 7, 2008)

CX said:


> Winner gets bigger avatar and custom title and losers get bigger avatar, everyone wins :WOW
> Let's do it!


Losers get the bigger avatars... ? 

Okay, I am calling it right now! Sutil on pole for Australia!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2008)

Everyone will wear a StarGate set if I have my way.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

This is shaping up to be an interesting idea 

We just need someone to manage the bets/results.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 7, 2008)

If that is the case, I'd make everyone use cats.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

I can do the management easy


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

Well we have like half a year to think about what and who, so let's not jump to anything early


----------



## Jessica (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree with Andy's wise, sagely words.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Till then lets bet on who will bet what.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

I bet Jessica will bet on Kimi


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

I bet Zaru / Jessica will have highest posts in next thread


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

Why next thread, we'll just continue with this one


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

A new thread gives me a fair chance at top posts


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

Only if you spam 

Oh well I'm not stopping anyone from making a 09 season thread


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2008)

The thread rolls on no need for a new one


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

It's all conversation Zaru


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol you'd have the entire thread wear hamilton sets



 right u are



> My eyes are bleeding just thinking about it! x_x



 maybe it wont come to that 




> Jessica
> 
> But on the other hand, you could make everyone wear kimi sets!



that would be bad for me 

are we going to have a new f1 thread?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't think so. This thread has existed during 2 seasons already.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a lot of catching up to do

Jessica   	1,045
Zaru 	1,040
Tachikoma_Pilot 	953
CX 	429


First race is Australia. Do we have any Aussies in this thread?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2008)

No Aussfags here. They are banned from 4chan, so they all took their own lives.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Man I hear about this 4chan so much, I need to check it out sometime .


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 7, 2008)

CX said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do
> 
> Jessica   	1,045
> Zaru 	1,040
> ...



yes u do  im an aussie , dont live thier anymore though 



> I don't think so. This thread has existed during 2 seasons already.



i see 



> No Aussfags here. They are banned from 4chan, so they all took their own lives.



 i guess we are truly enimies u hate hamilton,Man utd and now got a thing against aussies


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2008)

Poms/Kiwi's/Springboks/Aussfags should hate each other intently, if they dont they must either be a foreigner or a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2008)

The only Aussies I saw are in the Blender. No sign of them here.

Wait... what countries are you guys all from?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2008)

Seems mostly poms posting here lol


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Poms/Kiwi's/Springboks/Aussfags should hate each other intently, if they dont they must either be a foreigner or a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



 which 1 are u?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Everyone knows my country I think, if not click this


----------



## ssouske (Nov 7, 2008)

betting? hnnn... takuma sato in toro rosso for pole in aussieland... 
then again... it might be the usual suspects... hamilfag, drunken kimi, or crybaby massa...

as for the prizes, you guys just decide... 

and uhm... i hate being in a different timezone from everyone... =____= im always asleep when you guys are around... im from the Philippines... 

EDIT:
news:
Heavy restructuring in Force India...


Force India also cuts ties with Ferrari:


Sato will test again for Toro Rosso


Schumacher vs Hamilton in Race of Champions?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 7, 2008)

drunken kimi > hamilturd


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 7, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> drunken kimi > hamilturd



not the last championship


----------



## Sarun (Nov 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What do you mean by point system? Explain.


It means those predicts correctly will win points.
I'll post a thread with my eloborate plan later.


CX said:


> He might mean sme qualitative analysis system made form data gathered during testing and trial runs to predict what's going to happen in a race ?
> Yeah lets do that project here, who wants to make a program together


No.


Zaru said:


> What I'd like is some kind of betting game where we bet on the outcome of races and the winners get points
> 
> There'd need to be a prize though ?


It's fine if we don't have the prizes.
It will reduce this to only who are enthusiastic about this.


Zaru said:


> This is shaping up to be an interesting idea
> 
> We just need someone to manage the bets/results.


I'll volunteer and I have a good plan.


CX said:


> I can do the management easy


Let's do it together.
I'll post my plan soon.
I don't wanna double post though.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 7, 2008)

okay... since im nice, i would not want you to double post so...

News bout michael schumacher:

apparently he had the chance to take over Jean Todt's job @ ferrari but decided not to... because it was boring office work...


and oh... imagine michael schumacher in real estate...   and that new abu dhabi condo's name just sucks... "Michael Schumacher World Champion Tower" 

a building that is patterned after Schumi's aerodynamic chin... 

EDIT:
you guys should see the brazil video in F1.com
the mechanic who said no to massa's celebrating father, well you gotta see how passionate he is...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 8, 2008)

oh shit! that was epic! 

how comes i aint seen that part before!!!


some one make a GIF of it!

this is funnier 

Dethklok


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2008)

Isn't Schumacher busy racing on 2 wheels now?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

^never heard of Schumi racing anywhere else ...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2008)

He's driving in a superbike series, he even won races already


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow. That was fast. Which team is he in?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2008)

Dunno, google it


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2008)

Wiki won't load for me today


----------



## ssouske (Nov 8, 2008)

shumi competed in 2 wheels but says he does not want to make a 2nd competitive career out if that... O_O


			
				wiki said:
			
		

> During 2008 Schumacher has also competed as a motorcycle racer in the IDM Superbike-series. He states that he has no intention of a second competitive career in this sport.[93]
> 
> He is quoted as saying that riding a Ducati was the most exhilarating thing he has done, the second most being sky diving


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

At his age, I wouldn't put it past him to not compete anymore. He's already done a lot, why put his body at a higher risk? Superbikes are much more physically challenging than F1 and with greater injury prospects anyways.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 8, 2008)

hnnn... michael can still compete in other racing categories...

but he did say in last year's RoC that he sucks in non-open wheel categories... mainly because he always wants to see his front tires... as he would when driving open wheel cars...


----------



## Jessica (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## ssouske (Nov 8, 2008)

i never knew McLaren had offices there... i've always heard that mclaren was in working... 

so whats next? lewis going to McLaren's secret HQs in afghanistan and Iraq? 

more testing news:
ferrari and toyota will test in bahrain ... again...


----------



## Sarun (Nov 8, 2008)

*My Plan for Prediction Game!*

First of all, I am not sure whether we need prizes or not.
If everyone insists on it, I'll make a plan on qualifying and practice too.
And these plan are being proposed not finalized.

Plan
Part 1
Those who are playing/participating in this game/competition should give their prediction for top 8 drivers in each race.

10 points for total correct prediction.
8 points for getting half-right in top 8.
6 points for getting right top 3 (podium).
5 points for correct winner.
4 points for predicting all the racers in top 8 but in wrong order.
3 points for getting half-right in top 8 but in wrong order.
2 points for getting 2 of the racers right.
1 points for getting 2 of the racers who finished in top 8 in wrong order.

Part 2
All participants can pick designated driver and they can change that for each race. After each race the participants will get:
(number of points of that racer in that particular race X 10)/ Number of people who chose that designated driver)

For example: If 4 people chose Alonso before a race. Alonso finished 2nd in that race.
Therefore each of participants will have this many points added along with Part 1:
(8X10)/4 = 20.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 8, 2008)

i think part 2 would be better... as its less complicated... 

theres way too many points scoring conditions for part 1... O_o


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 9, 2008)

screw the prediction thing!!

because imma say 'kimi win' every race.......................then lose


----------



## ssouske (Nov 9, 2008)

its just a game... 

dun get too serious about betting games... unless you bet your life savings, your house, your car, and your life...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 9, 2008)

ssouske said:


> its just a game...
> 
> dun get too serious about betting games... unless you bet your life savings, your house, your car, and your life...



i bet my life savings, my house, my car and my life and kimi winning aussie GP


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a lot of betting O_o


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 9, 2008)

WE ARE THE ARSENAL !!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 9, 2008)

Screw Arsenal they just won by luck  (United fan here)
So we have 1 week till the practice starts?


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 9, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> i bet my life savings, my house, my car and my life and kimi winning aussie GP



damn  it was good while it lasted

 now i can throw all your ferrari/arsenal things away in the rubbish were they belong


----------



## Sarun (Nov 9, 2008)

@ssouske: I guess so.
I agree part I is kinda complicated.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 9, 2008)

I bet my immortality that Kimi will win the championship!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2008)

And I bet my virginity.

We have so much to lose


----------



## nawz (Nov 9, 2008)

Arsenal Mclaren here 

Can't wait till practice!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 9, 2008)

Arsenal = Red = Wn
Kimi = Ferrari = Red = Win

mcLaren = Spurs = Fail


----------



## ssouske (Nov 9, 2008)

im betting on a better performance from the toro rosso next year... it will be ferrari 1-2-3-4


----------



## Sarun (Nov 9, 2008)

*Prediction System*

All participants can pick designated driver and they can change that for each race. After each race the participants will get:
(number of points of that racer in that particular race X 10)/ Number of people who chose that designated driver)

For example: If 4 people chose Alonso before a race. Alonso finished 2nd in that race.
Therefore each of participants will have:
(8X10)/4 = 20.





Do we agree on the above system?


----------



## ssouske (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah i'd go for that one... though... the people who chose the race winner might not get the most points for a given weekend... so... 

for example: 4 people chose massa and he won the race then another 4 people chose hamilton and then he placed second... while im the only one who picked sato who finished 3rd... points will be as follows

(10*10)/4 = 25
(8*10)/4 = 20
(6*10)/1 = 60  O_o


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 10, 2008)

From AP:

*F1 teams to reduce engine costs by $19 million-plus*

Nov. 9, 2008

 SCARPERIA, Italy -- Formula One teams have unanimously agreed to reduce engine costs by nearly $20 million by 2011, Ferrari chairman Luca Cordero di Montezemolo said Sunday.

Montezemolo recently presided over a meeting of the newly founded Formula One Teams Association, or FOTA.

"We are working with all the teams to reduce costs even more for 2010 and 2011," Montezemolo said at Ferrari's end-of-season celebration. "We unanimously decided that by 2011 an engine will cost $6.4 million, compared to the more than $25.5 million they used to cost."

Auto racing governing body FIA recently announced it was moving forward with plans to have a sole engine and transmission supplier beginning in 2010, a move which prompted Ferrari to threaten pulling out of F1 if the plans went ahead.

Ferrari believes the move would eliminate the essence of a sport based on competition and technological development.

"It's unthinkable that constructors like Ferrari, Toyota, Mercedes, Honda, Renault and BMW would accept putting their label on a machine with an engine made by someone else," Montezemolo said, according to the ANSA news agency. "The purpose of F1 is that investments in innovation, research and development reverberate in industrial production."


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2008)

Unthinkable indeed. Constructors display their prestige with those cars, and mainly the engines. A standard engine doesn't fit at all.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 10, 2008)

Speaking of Luca di Montezemolo......
League table


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2008)

He had a spare TV 

But damn yeah, many must have had a reaction like that.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 10, 2008)

Not me, I cried a little bit. x_x


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 10, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Speaking of Luca di Montezemolo......
> Link removed



Link removed

this is more epic 

shame they didnt show it on live TV!! instead they cut to hot pussycat doll


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 10, 2008)

i wish i was there when he smashed his tv


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 10, 2008)

Link removed
Now thats a good news XD


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 10, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> Link removed
> Now thats a good news XD


----------



## Sarun (Nov 10, 2008)

*Modified Version.*

All participants can pick designated driver and they can change that for each race. But only maximum of 4 people can pick a driver. Since we are different time zones, it's unfair to set a time for picking. We need to have consensus on who gets to pick whom and a person cannot have a sole picking rights over any driver. I think for each race we will assign an order in which people will pick the driver. Each participants will get the points their driver scored plus 2 if their driver has the fastest lap and another 2 is their driver starts from the pole position plus 2 each if their driver breaking any records.





I modified my earlier proposal.
How about this?


----------



## ssouske (Nov 10, 2008)

hnnn... i like the idea of rewarding the people who picked the driver that gets pole and fastest lap... 

and now the NEWS...

Force India announced technical partnership with McLaren Mercedes


expect Force India to run a striped down, modified, year old McLaren chassis... much like aguri did 

its going to get more competitive next season... hope STR can provide better cover for ferrari... XD its going to be a battle of the B-teams... XD

Kimi promises to come back STRONGER!!! next year...
Link removed

and as i quote:


			
				GP Update Article said:
			
		

> Raikkonen is reportedly planned to be doing the lion's share of Ferrari's track testing this winter, during a time he would otherwise usually take as holiday, but such is his determination to get to grips with the 2009 regulations.



awesome news!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 10, 2008)

damn right, kimi on holiday is epic enough, but now will will actually be tryin!! 

be afraid!!!


----------



## Rod (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a friend who won a similar competition by choosing Felipe along the year, but it was to predict the first 8 + fl time and who + pole position time and who.

You know, support the fucken underdog theme.

Don't have too much so I'll bet my Sharingan and all of you and your houses on it.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 10, 2008)

Kimi will be better next year.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 11, 2008)

I miss seeing this every few races.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2008)

Schumacher always saw each win with the joy of his FIRST win. He never took a win just as "another win", but celebrated it with all his might.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 11, 2008)

With the livery I always mistake force india with mclaren, guess now its okay to just refer to both of them as mercedes


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 11, 2008)

that jump that schumi used to do on the podium used to piss me off  great driver(i would rate him 2nd only to senna) even though i disliked him wining nerly all the time xDDD!!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 11, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> With the livery I always mistake force india with mclaren, guess now its okay to just refer to both of them as mercedes



I always made that mistake too.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 11, 2008)

'09 cars will look significantly differant..........







that rear wing scares me


----------



## ssouske (Nov 11, 2008)

shorter wings, less aero appendages and slick tires... i wonder how next year's cars would fair against the cars this year...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 11, 2008)

^It'll be about the same. They'll just have more mechanical grip to make up for the loss of aero. Drafting may be harder, but the way most of the F1 tracks are setup/built nowadays, it's a non-issue except at the classic tracks.

The cars do look a lot better without all those extra appendages. They were beginning to look ridiculous like those primered cars with awful oversized wings, cardboard/rubber skirts, and coffee can exhausts.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> '09 cars will look significantly differant..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn that stuff is scary its gonna take some getting used to


----------



## Garfield (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the cars will be much tighter around corners next year but might suffer the straights. But with tracks getting more windy, that is not just not a problem, but a very nice addition IMO.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 11, 2008)

i don't think the cars will lack straight line speed... they did loose a lot of aero appendages which 1) condition air 2) create drag in different quantities... it may be minimal but for sure those appendages create drag in one way or the other... also, they loose a bit of downforce so theres also less drag... unless... teams start using steeper angles to compensate for their smaller wings.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 11, 2008)

All the Technical news from F1 is about increasing downforce on all teams' aero advances :S And given that they are focusing on more and more lithe packages and bettering brakes, I'm inclined to conclude just that. As we've seen also, with example from Red Bull and um....Alonso's team...Renault, that for teams which cannot afford as much investment in bettering Engines, their choice of weapon is always the slower areas of track. Also given that the newer tracks are getting slower but more technical that fortifies my claim


----------



## ssouske (Nov 11, 2008)

hnnn... true... you do have a point... but there would always be the right balance between drag and downforce on every circuit... perhaps now that there's more mechanical grip available, and since there are rules banning aero conditioners/appendages, we might see teams focusing development on KERS, and their engines... i mean... despite the engine freeze, there are certain parts which you can still change/improve that is if the part really increases efficiency and reliability of the engine and FIA and the teams would agree...

and then wouldn't that make overtaking a bit easier? if teams do increase the slopes they run on their wings, and because you can follow the car ahead closer than before because of the slicks, wouldn't you gain more when you get behind a competitor for a tow?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 11, 2008)

The speed increase is inevitable as we perfect out alloys more. And of course as you said, even in a freeze on development of engine, the actual parts that make a lot of difference like the fuel injection process, camshafts and such can still be tweaked =3
I also think that the focus on more downforce comes from a better development of tracks. They are now much cleaner and free of irregularities that hamper not just the body but suspension and tires as well. 
Following the competitor is something I think they pay a lot of attention to nowadays like the Nascar teams have.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 11, 2008)

though... isn't there a ban on very rare and expensive metals, alloys, and materials in f1?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, but that doesn't stop those who can invest to take it to the limit


----------



## ssouske (Nov 11, 2008)

lol! so true! 

now... i still bet that sato will take one toro rosso next season... 

its gonna be for "Project Takuma for Ferrari in 2020!!!" XD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2008)

stop making fun of Sato.. he brought soo much fun in F1


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 12, 2008)

sato = epic


----------



## Jessica (Nov 12, 2008)

Stupid.

MangaFlame.com


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2008)

Fisichella at risk? o_o
(I don't care about the other guy)


----------



## ssouske (Nov 12, 2008)

im not making fun of sato... to be honest, im a huge fan... ever since he brought that jordan in the points in japan during his debut... too bad the only good car he got was the 04 BAR... apart from that, he continuously got crap honda cars... O_o


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 12, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Stupid.
> 
> MangaFlame.com



he just said they are going to recommend and i hear is a good talent(Paul di Resta)   but they should keep Fisichella and change the other driver if they were to do that


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

Fisichella obviously won't be replaced seeing how valuable he is 
The other guy has a high chance though. Also, for a team that is dependent for now on Mc Laren for their car, I don't blame them.


----------



## FreakShow! (Nov 12, 2008)

Force India is not a McLaren B Team. If the drivers are changed I will be very surprised and dissapointed.

As for Sato, he deserves to be back in the sport. Come on STR give him a drive


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

FreakShow! said:


> Force India is not a McLaren B Team. If the drivers are changed I will be very surprised and dissapointed.


And you're gonna pay for their engines as well?





> As for Sato, he deserves to be back in the sport. Come on STR give him a drive


And you're gonna pay for their engines as well?


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 12, 2008)

CX said:


> And you're gonna pay for their engines as well?


----------



## Sarun (Nov 12, 2008)

How much cost is minimum needed to keep a team in F1?


----------



## ssouske (Nov 12, 2008)

well... the estimated budget for aguri this year was under $50m... and they went bankrupt... O_O

while FIF1's budget is around 2.5x aguri's amount... and they never scored any points... O_o

article:


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 12, 2008)

ssouske said:


> well... the estimated budget for aguri this year was under $50m... and they went bankrupt... O_O
> 
> while FIF1's budget is around 2.5x aguri's amount... and they never scored any points... O_o
> 
> article:



wow thats a lot


----------



## Sarun (Nov 12, 2008)

I am considering if I make it big somewhere along my future, which sports should I be a entrepreneur.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 12, 2008)

F1 is a big nono... unless... you're a deit... (i forgot his name) the founder of red bull or vijay mallya... who has enough billions to spend on an F1 team


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 13, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> I am considering if I make it big somewhere along my future, which sports should I be a entrepreneur.


Buy a championship football team, I'd recommend BlackPool FC (Nice city, plus their going somewhere).

Privateer Le Mans entry maybe? 
But a cricket franchise.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 13, 2008)

Croquet! Do Croquet!


----------



## Garfield (Nov 13, 2008)

Buy the Indian Cricket team, maybe making them private would enable you to kick their lazy asses into shape 
We haven't fucking been anywhere big in aeons.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 13, 2008)

CX said:


> Buy the Indian Cricket team, maybe making them private would enable you to kick their lazy asses into shape
> We haven't fucking been anywhere big in aeons.



buy bangladesh! were so useless!! we preform once every 500 matches


----------



## Garfield (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you kidding me? You guys are serious competition for the next WC right now


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 13, 2008)

Not as long as the Proteas breath.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 13, 2008)

lol you Proteas were the best team fr last couple years as well, had it not been for those Aussies to take the last WC from y'all


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 13, 2008)

we beat south africa & india in the last WC!!

but we only beat the big teams every now and then, we usually get killed by everyone else............


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 13, 2008)

We've been the best team in the world for a long time, its a pity our blind rage for Ausfags makes us lose our cool against them every time.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> We've been the best team in the world for a long time, its a pity our blind rage for *Ausfag*s makes us lose our cool against them every time.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello mate  

Hows the sheep going today, triple enemy


----------



## Garfield (Nov 13, 2008)

I wonder when the Windies will resurface from their pits. I still remember how awesome their team was. 

Brian Lara <3


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 13, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hello mate
> 
> Hows the sheep going today, triple enemy



sheep?


----------



## Jessica (Nov 14, 2008)

*The Sin of Onan...
*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMenB9Ywh2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2008)

Didn't know they lost money with that track. But that's a huge investment and thus risky... they probably expected more visitors to flock there.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 14, 2008)

well... we did see that there was ONE whole grandstand that was COMPLETELY empty... (i.e. the grandstand that says china expo 2010) so doubt that they ever make money out of it... blame greedy bernie and FOM because their ridiculous hosting fees are also killing f1... O_o


----------



## Sarun (Nov 14, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Buy a championship football team, I'd recommend BlackPool FC (Nice city, plus their going somewhere).
> 
> Privateer Le Mans entry maybe?
> But a cricket franchise.


Probably I'll try (if I get big bucks and I feel up to it) get a low-tier team and maybe build the team bottom-up.


CX said:


> Buy the Indian Cricket team, maybe making them private would enable you to kick their lazy asses into shape
> We haven't fucking been anywhere big in aeons.


If I want to own Cricket team, I hope England has laws allowing that to happen.
India is too crowded now in cricket ownerships.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 14, 2008)

i checked out a couple of the other F1 forums that i have been lurking in for the past few years, and i saw links to these...

2009 concept designs:
prediction of what the F2009 might look like:


another view but in a more general way:


i guess i made an error in the aero rules change... apparently, the wings will be lower (hence none of that spoon shaped profile! yay! back to beautiful straight wings again!!!) and wider to provide more front-end downforce... the rear wing will be higher and narrower though to reduce turbulence for the following car...

though i foresee a return of slightly bigger radiators and side air scoops mainly because chimneys are banned next season...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2008)

The slicks make quite an optical difference there. I wonder how that looks on the new cars in a race.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 15, 2008)

them rear wings still scare me!!!

ooh, china may drop their GP..................after 4 years ><


----------



## ssouske (Nov 15, 2008)

news says china may drop the GP after 2010 

as for the rear wings, well... yeah... its kinda ugly... since its unproportional to the BIGGER front wing...


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 15, 2008)

What an utterly shit looking rear wing assembly.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 17, 2008)

if you think that the williams looks like shit, then take a look at the BMW test car... 



the big fat nose kind of reminds me of the williams walrus nose from 2004... 

and oh! fucking ugly front wing end plates...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2008)

What the fuck is that 

Am I misunderstanding the perspective or is that car nose butt ugly?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2008)

What the hell


----------



## ssouske (Nov 17, 2008)

lol! i think i can still live if cars would look more like the williams... but this one?!? 

though to be fair to BMW, its just the F1.08 with 2009 wings and probably the diffuser... and kers... so we might see a better design some time next year... 

im still waiting for the debut of the F2008K... i wanna see how ferrari's test car would look like...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 17, 2008)

haha jeez......................these changes best be woprth it!


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 17, 2008)

ssouske said:


> if you think that the williams looks like shit, then take a look at the BMW test car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 *runs away with fear*


----------



## ssouske (Nov 17, 2008)

that BMW test nose really does remind me of this one... 



EDIT: sato went fastest in the STR3... 

lol i know faster in testing does not mean faster in race... but i still hope he gets that 2nd str seat... along side with bourdais... str has had way too many sebastiens last year...


----------



## Garfield (Nov 17, 2008)

Those tyres shine like Leather


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah, f1 tyres are pretty shiny in show rooms!!

i kinda liekd that williams front wing, it was differant ya'know!





Barcelona test day one times (November 17)

1.  *GOD*           Toro Rosso   1m20.763s
2.  BUEMI          Toro Rosso   1m21.071s
3.  WURZ           Honda        1m21.198s
4.  DE LA ROSA     McLaren      1m21.417s
5.  BADOER         Ferrari      1m22.038s
6.  PAFFETT        McLaren      1m22.235s
7.  KUBICA         BMW          1m22.341s
8.  LOEB           Red Bull     1m22.503s
9.  PIQUET         Renault      1m22.560s
10. KLIEN          BMW          1m22.883s
11. HULKENBERG     Williams     1m23.467s
12. LIUZZI         Force India  1m23.794s
13. SUTIL          Force India  1m23.832s
14. GENE           Ferrari      1m24.117s
15. SENNA          Honda        1m24.343s
16. VAN DER GARDE  Renault      1m24.908s
17. DI GRASSI      Honda        1m25.512s


----------



## El Torero (Nov 18, 2008)

Bwahahahaha, F1 will have 2 spanish racers in 2009! 

Pedro de la Rosa will be one of the two racers of Force India, so next year we´ll have Fernando Alonso and Pedro de la Rosa


----------



## ssouske (Nov 18, 2008)

what? 
mclaren would be incredibly stupid to let go of their test driver... probably PDLR is there because its part of the tech support that mclaren and mercedes would give to FIF1

merc and mclaren probably just wanted to know what kind of crap car FIF1 put on top of that ferrari engine... 

anyway... LOL! sato = *GOD*

just hope that sato will not drive like so


----------



## El Torero (Nov 18, 2008)

ssouske said:


> what?
> mclaren would be incredibly stupid to let go of their test driver... probably PDLR is there because its part of the tech support that mclaren and mercedes would give to FIF1


----------



## ssouske (Nov 18, 2008)

oh... i'll wait for a proper announcement from FIF1 and McLaren... 

from what i have read in english sites, PDLR will test the FIF1 for 2 days... none of them has confirmed the FIF1 race seat rumor for PDLR

EDIT: Ferrari has some odd KERS part... O_o

image from Formula 1.com


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 18, 2008)

lol i was about to post the same pic!


----------



## Garfield (Nov 18, 2008)

ssouske said:


> anyway... LOL! sato = *GOD*



He's the God of Destruction. I love it


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2008)

Woah what

I almost forgot him. He's still driving?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 18, 2008)

Isn't he like 38 or something? D:
The shittier teams should take one experienced driver and one talent IMO D:


----------



## Garfield (Nov 18, 2008)

He used to be pretty noticeable in the earlier part of the millenium


----------



## ssouske (Nov 18, 2008)

vettel fastest but guess who's just a couple tenths away? 


he is faster than bourdais... in a car that bourdais drove all season long...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2008)

Adee said:


> He used to be pretty noticeable in the earlier part of the millenium


Though unlikes people like Alonso, he never really made the jump from shit team to win team.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 18, 2008)

So many such people.
Trulli, Webber... 
I really wanted Trulli, brilliant driver in my opinion to have won a championship.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 18, 2008)

IMO, webber was good in Australia and on the single lap... but during the race, there are lots of times when he kind of disappoints... 
trulli is the same as webber... fast but inconsistent... and FA proved to be better in the same car (they were teammates in renault)... 

then again... there are some lucky people who never proved during their rookie years anything but yet they ended up in ferrari or mclaren *coughkimifelipeheikkicough* and then there are drivers who also just end up in the good teams in their rookie season *coughlewiscough*


----------



## Garfield (Nov 18, 2008)

ssouske said:


> vettel fastest but guess who's just a couple tenths away?
> 
> 
> he is faster than bourdais... in a car that bourdais drove all season long...



Sato is always faster than most, but he burns it out too much 



ssouske said:


> IMO, webber was good in Australia and on the single lap... but during the race, there are lots of times when he kind of disappoints...
> trulli is the same as webber... fast but inconsistent... and FA proved to be better in the same car (they were teammates in renault)...
> 
> then again... there are some lucky people who never proved during their rookie years anything but yet they ended up in ferrari or mclaren *coughkimifelipeheikkicough* and then there are drivers who also just end up in the good teams in their rookie season *coughlewiscough*



Barichello also.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 18, 2008)

maybe its because sato's driving style is overly aggressive that the engines get worn out faster... perhaps something like kimi during his very unreliable mclaren career... O_o

then again... hondas never had the most reliable engines... most of his retirements during his stint in aguri was all due to the engine blowing up... just like his teammate

EDIT: apparently, the boys from topgear also dislike the way the interim BMW looks like...

Link removed


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 19, 2008)

ironic, as hondas road cars are one of the best in terms of reliability!


----------



## ssouske (Nov 19, 2008)

Formula1.com interview with GOD Sato:



i really wish toro rosso would hire him for 09....


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 20, 2008)

> Q: If you miss out, do you have a ‘plan B’ for furthering your racing career?
> TS: So far, to be honest, no. I was always looking for a possibility to return to F1, but if there is an absolute zero chance then I have to consider other racing categories. But until that happens I don’t even want to think about any plan B.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## El Torero (Nov 20, 2008)

De la Rosa has officialy driven a Force India 

He´s now officialy one of the two Force India drivers for 2009 

And yeah, he´ll be the oldest driver of the competition


----------



## ssouske (Nov 20, 2008)

...
ah... the spaniards... 

PDLR has driven a FIF1 car... 
But nobody has said anything about being FIF1 race driver next season... 

give me a proper press release from FIF1 and i'll believe... not some spanish newspaper... 

If its not from FIF1 and/or McLaren, PDLR is still McLaren's test driver...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 20, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> De la Rosa has officialy driven a Force India
> 
> He?s now officialy one of the two Force India drivers for 2009
> 
> And yeah, he?ll be the oldest driver of the competition



He only was only testing the Force India F1 car for 2 days.
So he isnt a force india driver yet........Sutil and Fisichella both have contracts for 2009. However they can be cut off the team .


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 20, 2008)

With Force India being a McLaren partner now, it could be natural that De la Rosa was loaned out to help Force India engineers develop their cars under the guise of 'auditioning' for a driver position. 

MB would want anybody running their engines to be competitive and reliable. How much sharing of technical info is allowed is unknown. The FIA should just allow customer cars. That would save the smaller teams a lot of money and they could be a lot more competitive.

BUT these articlea are interesting:


----------



## ssouske (Nov 20, 2008)

from what i know, FIF1 will get a full powerterrain assembly which includes engine, transmission and KERS... FIF1 can also use McLaren's suppliers, hence parts, to build their car... and because they have a "technical partnership" with McLaren, the 09 FIF1's chasis design will be influenced by McLaren... 

i expect to see 2 cars that would look similar but are not Red Bull cars...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 20, 2008)

WHo is gonna be the number 1 driver in Ferrari next year?


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2008)

Sato and Bourdais are both feeling unsure of their chances of driving for Toro Rosso.

I guess that means Buemi is a shoe-in. x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Sato and Bourdais are both feeling unsure of their chances of driving for Toro Rosso.
> 
> I guess that means Buemi is a shoe-in. x_x


GOD doesnt feel unsure


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2008)

God???? 

.. Sato?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2008)

Blasphemer!  

YOU MUST KNOW THE NAME OF OUR F1 GOD


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2008)

But he even said so himself!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2008)

GOD is testing our faith


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 20, 2008)

why is sato GOD for u guys?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2008)

bathroom tissue D:


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't question teh s4t0, Scholzee. Just don't


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> why is sato GOD for u guys?


God destroys creation.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 20, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> bathroom tissue D:



what 



> Don't question teh s4t0, Scholzee. Just don't



i must know now 



> God destroys creation.



what did sato destroy?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

You don't know?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 20, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> WHo is gonna be the number 1 driver in Ferrari next year?



Kimi


----------



## ssouske (Nov 20, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> what did sato destroy?



well... for starters, he destroyed a lot of Honda engines... in fact, he destroyed more Honda engines compared to the number of Mercedes engines Kimi destroyed... 

and then sato also crashed and got tangled with lots of people due to his aggressive and overly opportunistic style of overtaking... for example, the heidfeld, and the schumacher. 

but the, even though he drove like a maniac during his earlier seasons, his stint in aguri made me a fan of his... whoever can forget that overtaking maneuver he pulled on alonso during the 07 campaign... alonso in the McLaren while sato in the sucky 05 Honda/06 Aguri...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNGuw7khT98[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aFhpf7WBh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 20, 2008)

Kimi didnt break engines, the engine broke itself because it couldnt handle the epicness of kimi.....................


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 20, 2008)

lol sato made some good moves and crashes hmmmm


----------



## ssouske (Nov 20, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Kimi didnt break engines, the engine broke itself because it couldnt handle the epicness of kimi.....................



if thats the case, then the honda engine also broke on its own... because it could not handle the epicness that is takuma sato...


----------



## Garfield (Nov 20, 2008)

Number 1 driver in Ferrari next year is going to be Olivier Panis I betcha


----------



## ssouske (Nov 21, 2008)

Panis isn't even a ferrari driver... 

actually its a 4 way battle next season between 
*Valentino Rossi* (who recently played in mugello with an F2008 full article available ),
*Marc Gene*... 
*Luca Badoer*... 
and 
*Michael Schumacher* 

WHO WILL BE FERRARI's NUMBER ONE test DRIVER?!?


that or Sato and STR will be world champions and so, mr di montezemolo would want to hire taku and make him the number 1 race driver for ferrari in 2010...

*TAKUMA "GOD" SATO FOR FERRARI IN 2010!!! *


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2008)

ssouske said:


> if thats the case, then the honda engine also broke on its own... because it could not handle the epicness that is takuma sato...



That explains why other cars break when they're in contact with Sato's car


----------



## Jessica (Nov 21, 2008)

Adee said:


> Number 1 driver in Ferrari next year is going to be Olivier Panis I betcha



*?*​**


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 21, 2008)

He's High.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 21, 2008)

I wish it could be true though, he _*was*_ my favourite driver.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That explains why other cars break when they're in contact with Sato's car



yes... in fact, Sato's foot alone has a billion horsepower. all of it goes to the car... thats why his engines explode.  and whenever a car touches him, the competitor's car immediately gets an additional 1 million horsepower from sato's foot hence, the competitor's car crashes out with sato... 

lol! this is really getting out of hand... 

Back to more serious news:
FOTA to discuss a new qualifying format


interesting... but i must say that the idea might be a bit more damaging to the environment... as cars might run longer in this proposed new format...O_o

though, i do agree with giving points to the pole position guy... pole must mean something right?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 21, 2008)

I definitely like the proposed format, but only if they reduce the number of practice sessions. Too much practice imo


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 22, 2008)

i liked the good old 'one hour shoot out'!


----------



## Dan (Nov 22, 2008)

Silly webber.
*
Formula One driver Mark Webber has broken his leg after colliding head-on with a car while riding a bike at his own charity event in Tasmania.*


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 22, 2008)

Venom said:


> Silly webber.
> *
> Formula One driver Mark Webber has broken his leg after colliding head-on with a car while riding a bike at his own charity event in Tasmania.*



lol hopefully we will recover soon


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2008)

Breaking his leg at a charity event 

He doesn't have good luck, does he?


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 22, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Breaking his leg at a charity event
> 
> He doesn't have good luck, does he?



poor aussie , to make matters worse it was his own charity event


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 22, 2008)

Venom said:


> Silly webber.
> *
> Formula One driver Mark Webber has broken his leg after colliding head-on with a car while riding a bike at his own charity event in Tasmania.*



silly hamilton

crashed into a stationary ferrari at a red light


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 22, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> silly hamilton
> 
> crashed into a stationary ferrari at a red light



at yet still became world champion


----------



## ssouske (Nov 22, 2008)

stupid bernie being greedy as always... =____=



could someone just put a bullet in between his eyes?


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 22, 2008)

ssouske said:


> stupid bernie being greedy as always... =____=
> 
> 
> 
> could someone just put a bullet in between his eyes?



sorry dont want his blood on my hands


----------



## ssouske (Nov 22, 2008)

hnnn... i wonder how many years till countries like singapore, bahrain, s.korea, india, and others would realize that bernie is just squeezing way too much out of them... china has already considered scraping the GP after 3 years of unprofitablity...  france has dropped, canada wants the race back but is crying foul because of bernie's exorbitant fees, and US cannot be bothered because they have IRL and Nascar... 

so F1 will one day die not because of costs, but because nobody wants to host a race mainly because of stupid bernie


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 22, 2008)

*Webber breaks leg*


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 23, 2008)

lol his wife gonna divorce him and take like $1billion


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey guys, how's it going?

Been out of the loop for a while now, but I'm delighted to have read that Martin Brundle will still be on the commentry team. DC will also be a nice touch and I look forward to F1 with the BBC next year. 

I wonder if James Allen will get a spot? He can be a bit over the top sometimes, but his voice really livens things up when it needs to! Louise Goodman was a good pitlane walker too.

EDIT: Is Vettel still testing for TR? When will he move to RB? Any confirmation on who is taking his place?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 23, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> EDIT: Is Vettel still testing for TR? When will he move to RB? Any confirmation on who is taking his place?


Vettel is now a Red Bull Raing driver, been confirmed for a while now. He's pwn-ing in testing as well.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 23, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Vettel is now a Red Bull Raing driver, been confirmed for a while now. He's pwn-ing in testing as well.



Ah right I see. Nice to know that he's settling in well at RB then!


----------



## Garfield (Nov 24, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Vettel is now a Red Bull Raing driver, been confirmed for a while now. He's pwn-ing in testing as well.


I'm glad Vettel's doing better!

I've finally put on a bike set.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 25, 2008)

I liked that day when Vettel, Bourdais, and Buemi were 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.

1. Sebastian
2. Sebastian
3. Sebastian




I know that one or two of them spell the name differently, but I don't care.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 26, 2008)

A sign!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 26, 2008)

And Buemi is allmost certain for a position in f1, atleast that is what Dietrich Mateschitz told the press. And that same Dietrich happens to be the owner of Red Bull racing aswell as Toro Rosso.
Gerhard Berger sold his shares .


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 26, 2008)

Jessica said:


> A sign!



maybe they could pave the way for alonso to join you guys


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 26, 2008)

What about the new medal system?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 26, 2008)

Santander! :0

Signs!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 26, 2008)

"Long Kiss Goodbye" by HALCALI (Eps. 78-...) 

eboue > chelsea 

FACT


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 26, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> "Long Kiss Goodbye" by HALCALI (Eps. 78-...)
> 
> eboue > chelsea
> 
> FACT



whats this doing here


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 26, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> "Long Kiss Goodbye" by HALCALI (Eps. 78-...)
> 
> eboue > chelsea
> 
> FACT



LOL
 that leaded to me this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSBQLaNfvss&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 26, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> LOL
> that leaded to me this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSBQLaNfvss&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 28, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> What about the new medal system?



Quite stupid in my opinion. 

Scenario:  British GP (around mid point)  we have one driver who has won every race so far with closest rival being second putting him at most 16 points behind in current rules.  Now that driver wins and due to winning most races he is crowned champion.  This driver could now sit out rest of season while guy in second could win the rest and be more consistent during the year making this hajf worthless.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 28, 2008)

to be honest, if the man has won all the races till british GP, then he deserves to be WDC! lol


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 28, 2008)

The best driver wins races, they dont come in second


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 28, 2008)

just leave it simple whoever has the most pionts win


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 28, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> The best driver wins races, they dont come in second



or if you hamiton, win the WDC by coming an awesome 5th


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 28, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> or if you hamiton, win the WDC by coming an awesome 5th



dont be bitter now who got the most pionts...


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 28, 2008)

to be fair the current points system is extremely gay, I for one would like to see drivers actually try to win all the time


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> to be fair the current points system is extremely gay, I for one would like to see drivers actually try to win all the time



to be fair its has been like that for a long time so changing it will be a big change, dont really care if they change it or not to be hounest


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 28, 2008)

10, 6, 4, 3, 2, 1

bring it back plox.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 29, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> 10, 6, 4, 3, 2, 1
> 
> bring it back plox.


IT gave meaning to the winner non less


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2008)

It's true that winning races doesn't make that much of a difference anymore. I like that the points go up to 8th place though.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe the winner should get 12 points. :x


----------



## ssouske (Nov 29, 2008)

how about a moto gp style points system?
moto gp's is:

  Points System:
    * 1st = 25 points
    * 2nd = 20 points
    * 3rd = 16 points
    * 4th = 13 points
    * 5th = 11 points
    * 6th = 10 points
    * 7th = 9 points
    * 8th = 8 points
    * 9th = 7 points
    * 10th = 6 points
    * 11th = 5 points
    * 12th = 4 point
    * 13th = 3 points
    * 14th = 2 points
    * 15th = 1 point

but because F1 has less people competing in the circuit at one time we adjust,

1st = 18
2nd = 13
3rd = 9
4th = 6
5th =4
6th =3
7th =2
8th =1

your thoughts

seriously... bernie's idea is ridiculous... he's just feeling envious @ A1GP... a racing series that he laughed at once but is now seriously much better than his F1...


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 29, 2008)

ssouske said:


> how about a moto gp style points system?
> moto gp's is:
> 
> Points System:
> ...



the moto gp pionts is pretty lame if you ask me so much pionts


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 29, 2008)

Drivers cocking about and saving their cars when they're second is ridiculous to me ...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Maybe the winner should get 12 points. :x


Rather overhaul the entire points system.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 29, 2008)

it should go like this..............

1st - 10 points
2 - 0 points
3 - 0 points
...........
20 - 0 points

if you dont win, you are not worthy of winning the WDC


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 29, 2008)

or maybe the top 3 should only get pionts this would be good as they can celbrate while others have nothing

1st:10

2nd:6

3rd:3


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 29, 2008)

For the longest it used to be 9-6-4-3-2-1. Each year was different on how many races counted...


10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1 seems to work the best with all the races being counted. If winning races was the only factor, then at least 2 WDC in the past wouldn't have won the WDC since they only won one race that season (Mike Hawthorn, Ferrari and Keke Rosberg, Williams).

12-10-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 would be the system if they want to award points for the top ten. Points for teams are important, esp for the small teams, for the money and prestige. 

IF they want to be fair about the money distribution, then each team should get an equal share instead of one based on points. The smaller teams certainly need financial help for at least the travel expenses and/or allow them to run selected races and allow other teams to form at a reduced cost of entry and run the other races. The better performing teams can get more races added to their schedule the next year. It would give the small teams something to race for and more exposure to attract sponsors. Some sponsors may like the limited or more affordable financial commitment esp if the races are in their geographic region and the team(s) are locally based. Bernie may not like it. but the money coming into his coffers would be the same, so it's not like he's losing money. There is a legitimate concern that in the near future, there may not be enough cars/teams to have a full grid. 

China is going to pull out of hosting a F1 race, the cost is too high and the race doesn't break even. Can see other countries interested in hosting a F1 race propose a 'street course' to limit their financial commitment instead of spending millions to buy land and build a track. The race would be closer to the population center making it easier to attract people to attend. Plus if Bernie decides to 'award' a race to another track or country regardless if one has a contract, it wouldn't be such a big deal as it is now.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 29, 2008)

there should be a significant difference between 1st and second imo.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 2, 2008)

> *The car Lewis Hamilton will use to defend his Formula One title next year will be unveiled by McLaren on January 16 at their Woking factory.*
> 
> McLaren are the third team to announce a launch date.
> 
> Toyota will be revealing their new car on January 15 while BMW-Sauber take the wraps off theirs in Valencia on January 20.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 2, 2008)

The Mclaren will be a shit car.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 2, 2008)

just like the quality of its drivers


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The Mclaren will be a shit car.



in your dreams 



Cesc Fabregas said:


> just like the quality of its drivers



i guess thats the quality of World Champions


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 2, 2008)

Teams that push their cars so much at the end of the season is in for shit, Renault and McLaren will be struggling, BMW to come good.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 2, 2008)

Points? I saaaaay.........

1st: 14 points
2nd: 10 points
3rd: 8 points
4th: 7 points
5th: 6 points
6th: 5 points
7th: 4 points
8th: 3 points
9th: 2 points
10th: 1 point


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 2, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Teams that push their cars so much at the end of the season is in for shit, Renault and McLaren will be struggling, BMW to come good.



i guess we will see


----------



## Jessica (Dec 3, 2008)

Hrm.. :\


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2008)

"Threaten" isn't a good choice here. He can't actually threaten anyone with that, since they value money over individuals.


----------



## ssouske (Dec 3, 2008)

IMO, actually he can... mainly because he is the reason why there are 2 GPs held in spain right now (the good old barcelona track and the shitty valencia street circuit)... to be honest, alonso is the reason why the spanish have started watching f1 recently... before him, organizers in barcelona had a hard time selling tickets... 

i can only imagine barcelona and valencia going like what nurburgring and hockenheim right now (mainly because michael has retired)

seriously... nobody would want to watch Farce1 with no ferrari, no toyota, no BMW, no mercedes, and no fernando alonso... O_o (no massa, nor kimi too since ferrari would pull out)


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 3, 2008)

if they started racing with standard engines it would be pretty lame


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 3, 2008)

If a real racer like Alonso quits .. it would but a cloud of doubt on the "best" tag F1 currently very slenderly has.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 3, 2008)

Alonso leaving, I think, WOULD hurt the sport.

a) Valencia is only around because of Alonso.
b) Spain is only interested now because of Alonso (from what I have always read, Barcelona had very poor attendance until Alonso).
c) He's a fan favourite, which would probably affect ratings.
d) Some sponsors are in the sport mostly because of him and his success. If he goes, then the teams which rely on those sponsors could hurt from it.
e) It would also just plain hurt the sport's image if they lost someone who is a world champion over the sport changing engines

/end smart mode


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 3, 2008)

I like blond Jessica more


----------



## Jessica (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you mean my avatar? x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 3, 2008)

Jessica doesn't understand me


----------



## Jessica (Dec 3, 2008)

Blonde as in stupid? ._.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 3, 2008)

As in fun (._.)


----------



## Jessica (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not fun?


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 3, 2008)

I repped you


----------



## Jessica (Dec 3, 2008)

You're confusing me. x_x

And to heck with posting in here like... once every four or five days. I only did that because I was trying to keep Andy ahead of me in posts, but he's not posting much either.

I'm going to post. I don't care if I'm first or not. :x


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 3, 2008)

No I mean I was only posting to say something, I don't mean anything I just said


----------



## Jessica (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh. Okay.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 3, 2008)

Im first


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey J_E_S


----------



## Jessica (Dec 3, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Im first



*NO, I AM.*


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 3, 2008)

Ooooo cat fight


----------



## Jessica (Dec 3, 2008)

No.. I don't fight.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 3, 2008)

what fight where :amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 3, 2008)

Jessica said:


> No.. I don't fight.


I had the pool chocolate pudding ready too


----------



## Jessica (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm too passive to fight. That's why people call me Timo Glock. I let things go by a lot.

(that's my way of keeping things on topic)


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Scholzee (Dec 3, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I'm too passive to fight. That's why people call me Timo Glock. I let things go by a lot.
> 
> (that's my way of keeping things on topic)


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 3, 2008)

Jessica said:


> No.. I don't fight.



We only make love, or whatever


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 3, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> We only make love, or whatever



oh its like that


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## ssouske (Dec 4, 2008)

looks like we might see god in that ferrari red bull car next year...


----------



## Jessica (Dec 4, 2008)

Um... Where did THIS come from?


----------



## SxR (Dec 4, 2008)

Jessica said:


> Um... Where did THIS come from?



Not surprised considering the auto sector is hit by this financial crisis.

This also means 18 cars on the grid


----------



## ssouske (Dec 4, 2008)

and with that, i expect ross brawn to go probably to one of the red bull teams if nobody would buy honda...  (he would not go to ferrari mainly because he said that "there is no more challenge in ferrari)\

it was extremely bad for honda to own a team... they were good engline suppliers back then (especially during the mclaren honda days) but meh... BAR never showed anything after the lucky 2004 break they had... =___=

anyway... lets see if the FIA does push on with the single customer engine rule...  in fact, lets just see how many years it would take for F1 to finally crumble and die due to mad max and fucking bernie...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 5, 2008)

Honda is out 
OMG


----------



## ssouske (Dec 5, 2008)

F1 will die in 2010... 

silly max...

forget about the other teams that might or will pull out because of the FIA standard powerterrain... F1 isn't F1 without the team that has been there since its start in the 1950's... 

looks like Formula1.com forgot that F1 is currently using V8s



			
				Formula1.com said:
			
		

> ...The FIA revealed on Friday that they are in exclusive negotiations with Cosworth, along with gearbox specialists Xtrac and Ricardo Transmissions (XR), to supply a complete low-cost power train that will be made available to all teams. *The engine will be based on the current V10 specification*, while the gearbox will be an all-new, state-of-the-art unit....
> 
> ...The other engine options being proposed by the FIA are for teams to build their own engines to Cosworth’s specifications, or to continue with their *current ‘frozen’ V10s.* In both cases, the engine would be paired with the standard XR transmission...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 5, 2008)

*Honda pulls out of F1*
[DB]_Naruto_Shippuuden_086-087_[B46272E9].avi
*RS download*


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 5, 2008)

No more barichello 
Serves him right for being to cocky last season !


----------



## Jessica (Dec 5, 2008)

Ugh. 

I guess it's really going to happen. :\


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2008)

COSWORTH of all things? 
I don't remember their engines being all that impressive or reliable.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2008)

lol Honda didnt see that one coming


----------



## Jessica (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I dunno, they look like they've done okay in the past. 

I guess when only like.. Minardi, Jaguar, etc. use your engines, you're going to look kind of crappy no matter what.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 5, 2008)

What the fuck D:


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2008)

buyer has to be found by March 09 

i feel for button


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 5, 2008)

I feel for F1, this is HONDA, not some mickey mouse outfit.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2008)

i know thats why i was surprised. 

but on the news they said Honda itself really isnt selling alot of cars worldwide but it spends over 150 million pounds on F1


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 5, 2008)

Cosworth was dominate with their V-8 engines before the turbo and V-10 eras. But that was the good old days when there was only one real factory team (Ferrari) and the independents made up most of the grid. The ability to walk in and buy a competitive engine to put in your own designed chassis and win races disappeared for a long time and the FIA may be trying to even the playing field to have more teams in the mix for podium spots and potentially the championships (Driver and Constructors).

Doubt a spec engine will change things. The cost is too high to attract newcomers even if they are multi-billionaires. The factory teams will out-spend in other areas that will give them a decided edge on the track.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess the only positive from the past few days is that Takuma Sato is getting another test. ._.


Also I feel really bad for Jenson Button and Rubens Barrichello.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2008)

how is sato a positive :rofl all he does is crush into people .__.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 5, 2008)

lol Portia your the latest poster in 3 of my subscribed threads 

This, EPL and Gantz


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2008)

Portia be Vault tachi


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 5, 2008)

wtf why Portia?


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 5, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol Portia your the latest poster in 3 of my subscribed threads
> 
> This, EPL and Gantz



EPL...

honda


----------



## ssouske (Dec 5, 2008)

Portia said:


> how is sato a positive :rofl all he does is crush into people .__.



he does not... 

he was known for that during his early f1 years but he has become one of the better drivers in the grid... and he has shown a lot of maturity over the last 2 seasons with aguri... in fact, DC has caused MORE collisions than sato recently... 

anyway

honda dug themselves that grave 2 years ago with the earth dreams thing... they had no major sponsors (i don't think they even had any sponsorship to begin with) so Honda bears all of the cost and loss... unlike ferrari, mclaren, and the other teams which have sponsors... i even have doubts if they could find someone who would buy the team... because they DO NOT have any sponsors right now... anyone who would buy into honda will have to start from scratch and try to look for sponsors... 

and for the single customer engine and gearbox thing, i don't think its friggin effective... O_o if mosley really wants to save teams, then BUDGET CAPS are the way forward... not standard powerterrains... jeez... if this really pushes through, i'll probably drop F1 just like i dropped naruto and bleach a long time ago...  time for me to concentrate on A1GP and MotoGP


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 5, 2008)

> if this really pushes through, i'll probably drop F1 just like i dropped naruto and bleach a long time ago...  time for me to concentrate on A1GP and MotoGP


Exactly the same for me, even the naruto and bleach part


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Dec 5, 2008)

Just heard about Honda, it is sad news indeed. 

I'm also sick of hearing about all this cost saving bullshit. They'll ruin the sport. Also, the new front/back wings make the car looks fucking rediculous.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 5, 2008)

poor button

thats what you get for dicthing Sato-God back in the days


----------



## Jessica (Dec 8, 2008)

> Bernie Ecclestone has warned that Honda's decision to pull out of F1 is a major 'wake-up call' to the sport which needs to cut costs dramatically.
> 
> "It's a wake-up call," Ecclestone told Sky News. "We have been campaigning for quite a long time now to try and reduce the requirement to spend vast amounts of money to be competitive."
> 
> "The bottom line is very simple," he added. "If you or I wanted to run an F1 team we wouldn't need to have to spend what they are at the moment. *The trouble is the teams are basically run by technicians who really should be at home playing with their PlayStations rather than spending fortunes."*



I love Grampy's sense of humour.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 8, 2008)

All he cares about is money.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, he's a bit of a hypocrite. :\

He charges countries an arm and a leg to host races, but he always preaches that the sport should be cheaper. How can you be for one but not the other?


----------



## ssouske (Dec 8, 2008)

the problem with F1 is that its run by greedy, dumb fagots who make love to money and nazi prostitutes... 

if they really want to do something about costs... then budget caps would have to be put in place... standard everything does not solve the cost crisis... and as we have seen in the engines, all of the spending was diverted onto other areas like aerodynamics, suspension, diffuser, and the sorts... and rule changes (with respect to the car) only mean MORE R&D spending... just look at KERS right now... its eating up all of the teams' budgets...

in the near future, we'll probably see a racing series named F1 bu does not have F1-like cars... the cars would probably look like formula ford cars and then cars will be driven in sucky tilke-dromes built in countries who can take millions upon millions of dollars in losses because bernie charges them way too much and nobody will bother watching...


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 8, 2008)

Ecclestone is a billionaire already right? 
Someone should tell him to gtfo. 

/agrees with souske

The problem is with the people that run the sport.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 8, 2008)

If all the tracks got together, they could force Bernie to charge less. China pulling out may be a wakeup call for other tracks that they better make money from hosting a F1 race and quit providing 'expensive free extras' demanded by Bernie for his entourage. BUT they will cave in as usual and Bernie will fill his coffers...no recession for him.

As far as Honda's impact, I can see other manufacturers scaling back or even pulling out if the world economy worsens. They are in the business of selling cars and making a profit for their stockholders.  The respective directors boards can be easily changed or influenced by the stockholders and the money spent on F1 redirected to product development and/or reduce any debt or a stock buyback program to boost the value of each share. It's a hard sell, esp in times of recession, trying to convince stockholders that the money spent on F1 or racing in general is good for the company and shareholders.

Just FYI...Bernie and his family virtually owns the money side of F1 for the next 100 years.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Honda's crisis makes Ferrari accelerate plans*


*F1's McLaren focused on budget cuts amid downturn*


----------



## ssouske (Dec 8, 2008)

lol! aguri suzuki knows how to hit honda HARD... 

honda's marketing slogan was "The Power of Dreams" and now... lol @ honda



> Former Super Aguri team boss, Aguri Suzuki, whose team collapsed earlier this year after Honda announced that it was no longer able to back them, said t*he dreams of many children will be "crumbling" after the announcement*.
> 
> "F1 is a great goal for children in karting," Aguri said.
> 
> "With Honda's withdrawal, that goal may seem to be crumbling down. They may possibly feel that *the 'world of dreams' is disappearing*."



now i wonder if the Autobacs Racing Team Aguri would still run on next year's Super GT using an NSX...  they do have a Garaiya in the GT300 division...


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 10, 2008)

> *Formula One world champion Lewis Hamilton has said he is so tied to McLaren that he will never leave the British team*
> 
> Hamilton, 23, became the youngest driver to win the world title when he snatched fifth place on the final bend of November's season-ending Brazilian Grand Prix.
> 
> ...



Great news  i hope everyone is happy with it as i think ferrari fans wouldnt be to pleased if he joined


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 10, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> Great news  i hope everyone is happy with it as i think ferrari fans wouldnt be to pleased if he joined


Not really no lol.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 10, 2008)

So I just read about Honda


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 10, 2008)

Pretty shitty isnt it?


----------



## Garfield (Dec 10, 2008)

> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.





Awesome set mate.

------------------------------------

Yeah, I was fucking sad man, Button is one of my favorite drivers and for him to be ousted by such means.......


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 10, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> Great news  i hope everyone is happy with it as i think ferrari fans wouldnt be to pleased if he joined



yet he legged it to switzerland at the very first chance!


----------



## ssouske (Dec 10, 2008)

i am extremely displeased at this news...



and somehow i wanna know what happened in this latest FOTA meeting... =___=


----------



## Garfield (Dec 10, 2008)

ssouske said:


> i am extremely displeased at this news...
> 
> 
> 
> and somehow i wanna know what happened in this latest FOTA meeting... =___=





> An example in point, according to Mosley, is that one team currently spends over US$1,000 each for a specialised lightweight wheel nut imported from California and uses over 1,000 of these a year. That is over US$1 million for something no fan is aware of and makes no discernible difference to the show.



Whoa........


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2008)

One million dollars for lightweight wheelnuts?

They'd run cheaper by just making the driver lose a few kilos


----------



## Garfield (Dec 10, 2008)

Zaru said:


> One million dollars for lightweight wheelnuts?
> 
> They'd run cheaper by just making the driver lose a few kilos


Aren't they tiny enough already?

This seems like such a waste of money in current financial situation lol...


----------



## Dan (Dec 10, 2008)

F1 companies do everything they can to make the cars as light as possible.

Maybe F1 drivers should be light like jockeys. They'd move faster.

Thats why Massa didn't win the WC, hes too fat .


----------



## ssouske (Dec 10, 2008)

i've read something about this... lol! teams really do make their cars as light as possible so they could fine tune the car's weight distribution... the cars have a weight limit... it should be 600kg with the driver in it (i think... i guess i'll have to check it though) 
so the smaller the driver, the better... massa is okay, he is a puny guy...   considering height and all the other stuff, i guess he'd have similar weight to the slightly taller lewis. 

edit:
i've been looking at driver's biographies... lol guess what i found...

hamilton: height: 174cm  weight 64kg
massa: height: 166cm  weight: 65kg
raikkonen: height: 175cm  weight: 62kg
kubica: height: 184cm  weight 73kg

so kimi should be the best driver in the top 4 if we talk about the weight... 

God takuma on the other hand should be the best driver of them all...
height: 163cm weight: 60kg...

and since he is japanese... that means his penis would be smaller hence the lower weight... but then... i guess its offset by is HUGE BALLS of STEEL cuz he is the only one capable of making outrageous overtaking maneuvers...


----------



## Garfield (Dec 10, 2008)

Takuma Sato is too light for the car to handle apparently


----------



## Jessica (Dec 11, 2008)

Autosport said:
			
		

> Admittedly, Scott Speed was discharged from Toro Rosso under unconventional circumstances. When we caught up with the American and asked how he feels about being kicked out of Formula One, he was in high spirits.
> "Oh, I'm past that now. Formula what? Haha, no really, forget about it. It doesn't really bother me at all now, and now I have lots of time to do everything I've always wanted.
> 
> "For instance, I was always having to fly all over the world and test cars, attend briefings, do PR stuff.. I'm really happy that it is all out of the way, because now I get to focus on everything else that I had to put aside."
> ...



....... ._.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was bored.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 11, 2008)

Adee said:


> Takuma Sato is too light for the car to handle apparently



no, the car is too heavy for god


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> no, the car is too heavy for god


This is true.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 12, 2008)

> Other proposals are as follows: * Engine life to be doubled. Each driver will use a maximum of eight engines for a season, plus four for testing (i.e 20 per team).
> * A limit of 18,000 rpm.
> * Cost of engines to independent teams will be approximately 50% of 2008 prices.
> * No wind tunnel exceeding 60% scale and 50 metres/sec to be used after 1 January 2009.
> ...



Weeeeeeee


----------



## Jessica (Dec 12, 2008)

Ban on tyre warmers and refuelling? That should make things a bit more interesting.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 12, 2008)

i swear down, im never doing secret santa ever agian.................look what i fooking got >_>


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 12, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> i swear down, im never doing secret santa ever agian.................look what i fooking got >_>



omfg  whoever gave you that desrves reps


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 12, 2008)

he also got me the same DVD he got me last year >_>

ARGH!!! THAT WS THE WORST THING HE COULD HAVE GOT ME!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 12, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> he also got me the same DVD he got me last year >_>
> 
> ARGH!!! THAT WS THE WORST THING HE COULD HAVE GOT ME!!!



 well he/she went into a lot of trouble if they didnt know you to find out how much you ''like'' hamilton, just read the book m8


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 12, 2008)

he he KNEW how much i dont like jamilton 

i did flick thru it, in the end, he got raped by kimi


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 12, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> he he KNEW how much i dont like jamilton
> 
> i did flick thru it, in the end, he got raped by kimi



that wasent the story last year


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 12, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> that wasent the story last year



but this book is from 2007....................


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 17, 2008)

his back bitches!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 17, 2008)

Scholzee said:


> that wasent the story last year



No the story of last year was he almost got raped by himself.
But Timo Glock shove his fist up Hammiltons arse !!


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 17, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> No the story of last year was he almost got raped by himself.
> But Timo Glock shove his fist up Hammiltons arse !!



the ending is what is important and that was he finshed WC


----------



## Jessica (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Jessica (Dec 19, 2008)

That one is even better.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes please, gtfo Burning.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 19, 2008)

eccleshit shud piss off >_>

he gets rid of canada
he wants some lame medlas system
he got rid of suzuka

he brings in trash like valencia.................


----------



## ssouske (Dec 20, 2008)

hnnn... greedy bernie strikes back...


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 23, 2008)

What a fucking cock.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 23, 2008)

Well that's just dumb. He makes millions already, he can afford to make a little less.

I make NINE DOLLARS AN HOUR. Shut up and take the cut!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 23, 2008)

Dammit Jessica, now I want to buy you food and shit


----------



## Jessica (Dec 23, 2008)

Why??? x_x


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 23, 2008)

Cause your awesome


----------



## Jessica (Dec 23, 2008)

Aww, thanks.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2008)

dammit.... this ecclestone should die seriously.... what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry xmas Tifa Tifa pek


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 25, 2008)

soon 08 is coming to a close  we can all look back on it and say what a great year for F1 as Hamilton wins the WC


----------



## ssouske (Dec 25, 2008)

wut? 

the 08 season was done way back when massa won in brazil and hami won his wdc... 

09 immediately started when teams started testing after brazil...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Dec 26, 2008)

I got the 2008 review DVD for Christmas! I was thinking, if anyone wants some of the stuff ripped and uploaded give me a shout, because there is some good lap commentary by Kimi, Fernando, Sebastien, Lewis, DC, etc.

Kimis one is quite funny because he talks at the start, then goes silent, then mumbles a bit. xD

\o/


----------



## Zaru (Dec 26, 2008)

I dunno if I'd pay for occasional finnish mumbling


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 26, 2008)

Occasional Finnish mumbling is the stuff of lulz.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 26, 2008)

i wanna hear kimi commentry for the candian GP


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 26, 2008)

Merry X-mas F-1 Lovers .


----------



## Jessica (Dec 26, 2008)

The perfect gift...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 26, 2008)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Merry X-mas F-1 Lovers .



whos got the bigger breasts


----------



## ssouske (Dec 26, 2008)

flab-io? XD


----------



## El Torero (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 28, 2008)

lol.. and i can say that something will happen by 21239 !!! Keep hopping Fernando...only if Massa retires otherwise no!


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 28, 2008)

kimi could leave if he is bored by then


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Dec 28, 2008)

It's very possible that he could drive for them by then if Ferrari haven't won anything. I'd have to say it'd be a terrible move for Alonso if Renault begin to get title competitive again though.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 28, 2008)

I *REALLY* like the sound of this.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 28, 2008)

Jessica said:


> I *REALLY* like the sound of this.



this would be good  mexico


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 28, 2008)

I also heard about that other dude wanting to buy honda.
Richard Burns ?
The guy that owned beneton racing once.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 28, 2008)

ssouske said:


> flab-io? XD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Dec 28, 2008)

As long as Jenson gets a drive in a half decent car I'll be happy tbh.


----------



## ssouske (Dec 29, 2008)

burns?!? oh you mean david richards... the prodrive honcho that once owned *cough*BAR Honda*cough* and was subsequently kicked out by nick fry...  richard burns was i think a british rally driver... who died in 2005

and uhm... mexicans in F1? hnnn... O_o burrito/tortilla powered cars?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Dec 29, 2008)

Nacho stands in the pitlane.


----------



## ssouske (Dec 29, 2008)

not to be racist or anything but... i probably know what that mexican f1 car might look like... 


*Spoiler*: __ 





just kidding...  its a friggin joke... dun take it seriously... 




EDIT: just found this one...


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 29, 2008)

all hope for honda is fading away....


----------



## El Torero (Dec 30, 2008)

All is set and ready to make Fernando Alonso to go to Ferrari

It seems there isn´t only a verbal agreement, there is a written agreement.

And also, Banco Santander becoming Ferrari main sponsorship in 2010 will make Alonso to go to Ferrari too.

Spanish and Italian sports media are saying there is a 99,5% chances of Alonso to be in Ferrari in 2010 and a 100% of Alonso to be in Ferrari in 2011


----------



## Rod (Jan 1, 2009)

Been building a F2008 in 3d for quite some time now 



*Spoiler*: _F2008_ 



Still wip , no final textures obviously 


​


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2009)

Now thats a nice work!!

P.S Alonso at ferrari is possible... but who will leave?? Kimi or Felipe?


----------



## El Torero (Jan 1, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Now thats a nice work!!
> 
> P.S Alonso at ferrari is possible... but who will leave?? Kimi or Felipe?



They?re saying Kimi, but that can change in 2009. Depends of who of the two will be worst.

When Alonso goes to Ferrari, absolute domination is going to start


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 1, 2009)

LOl sakata, you gotta forget the alonso to ferrari dream 

its all BS


----------



## El Torero (Jan 1, 2009)

It isn´t a dream, there are prooves! Ferrari, Banco Santander and la Gazzeta confirmed the negociations! 

And imagine Kimi and Alonso pwning in the same Ferrari team  (yeah, I want Fernando reemplazing Massa, Kimi shall stay )

PD: Do you like my Nadal set?


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 1, 2009)

nadal  but why is there like a U.S.A flag near his arm?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 1, 2009)

Nadal, pffft.

Andy Murray. <3

Also, that's a really nice model. How the hell do you do things like that?


----------



## El Torero (Jan 1, 2009)

'Cause (answering two last posts) it was made by the spanish main sports news webpage to explain how would be Las Ventas in Spain-USA Davis Cups semifinals 

Then I shorted and modified the image a little with Paint


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 1, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> 'Cause (answering two last posts) it was made by the spanish main sports news webpage to explain how would be Las Ventas in Spain-USA Davis Cups semifinals
> 
> Then I shorted and modified the image a little with Paint



oh i see the reason for the american flag now , nice job with paint sakata


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 1, 2009)

Kimi definitely wont leave until 2010.and if he takes another championship then im quite sure he will stay longer.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm more interested in where he'd go if he was to leave by 2010/2011.

Back to McLaren? Perhaps BMW or maybe even RB/Toro Roso. Maybe Honda will pull through and continue under Ross Brawn and he might pull up a seat there.

Oh the future holds so many questions for F1. Will it even be worth watching by then?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Will it even be worth watching by then?


I really doubt I'll watch past next year.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 2, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I'm more interested in where he'd go if he was to leave by 2010/2011.
> 
> Back to McLaren? Perhaps BMW or maybe even RB/Toro Roso. Maybe Honda will pull through and continue under Ross Brawn and he might pull up a seat there.
> 
> Oh the future holds so many questions for F1. Will it even be worth watching by then?



i dont think kimi would come back to McLaren but i would welcome it if it did happan


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2009)

Alonso in Ferrari, fuck that


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 2, 2009)

dont want him with ferrari  whys that


----------



## Rod (Jan 2, 2009)

Though guys Alonso in Ferrari, remember they would've then to pay an astronomic amount of money regarding salary for two ppl only (exactly the couple of drivers), thus I think or it's Alonso or Kimi, but the two at same time would represent a too much heavy and compromised weight in the budget, mainly at the current moment we're passing by that aggravates if looking in this view.




LivingHitokiri said:


> Now thats a nice work!!
> 
> P.S Alonso at ferrari is possible... but who will leave?? Kimi or Felipe?



Thank you ^^!




NaraShikamaru said:


> Nadal, pffft.
> 
> Andy Murray. <3
> 
> Also, that's a really nice model. How the hell do you do things like that?



Thanks ! 

oh, using 3ds max/ zmodeler generally, university obligatory stuff anyways, so have always to constantly train in these programs heheh in this case a F2008


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 4, 2009)

abit off topic, but doesnt sebastien loeb look like xabi alonso?


----------



## ssouske (Jan 4, 2009)

alonso and ferrari... hnnn... nice proposition... since alonso is currently one of the better drivers in the field... 

though... i can't see alonso replacing massa... massa's salary is just around 8million... kimi on the other hand gets way more than that... probably as much as what michael was getting back then... so its either gonna be kimi or alonso... if kimi wins a championship, then i bet the "former sauber duo" would continue on... unless kimi decides to retire early...


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> abit off topic, but doesnt sebastien loeb look like xabi alonso?



he kinda does


----------



## Jessica (Jan 5, 2009)

Somebody had a slip of the tongue.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 5, 2009)

looool i also heard alonso had some kind of plane crash nothing serious as everyone was alright and no injures but something hit the planes wing


----------



## Godot (Jan 5, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> looool i also heard alonso had some kind of plane crash nothing serious as everyone was alright and no injures but something hit the planes wing



Wasn't Hamilton's dad throwing stones at the plane was it?


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 5, 2009)

Godot said:


> Wasn't Hamilton's dad throwing stones at the plane was it?



 liezzzz


----------



## ssouske (Jan 6, 2009)

alonso's plane hit some structure while taxiing on the runway... wings were damaged but nobody was hurt... 

anyway... ferrari will launch the F2009 next week... on the 12th!!! not on the 15th as it was reported earlier


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes Ferrari generic spec to launch on Monday.


----------



## ssouske (Jan 6, 2009)

i miss the good old days when ferrari would use a slightly modified version of last year's car for the first few races and still win...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 6, 2009)

rofl that used to piss me off so much


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 6, 2009)

ssouske said:


> i miss the good old days when ferrari would use a slightly modified version of last year's car for the first few races and still win...



i dont miss them


----------



## ssouske (Jan 7, 2009)

@scholzee
why so scared of ferrari?!?


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 7, 2009)

ssouske said:


> @scholzee
> why so scared of ferrari?!?



scared? not really but come on it would be boring with ferrari wining every race same goes if McLaren were wining ever every race


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 7, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> scared? not really but come on it would be boring with ferrari wining every race same goes if McLaren were wining ever every race



lol like you would complain if lewser hamilturd won every race


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 7, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol like you would complain if lewser hamilturd won every race



complain no,be kinda boring yes


----------



## ssouske (Jan 7, 2009)

nah... you just scared of ferrari...


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

These 2009 cars in my view are horrible. Like, seriously. Look at that front wing's width. 

BMW looks like a tractor, good is that it has more than 1 use, they could even use that car to cut the grass purposes.


----------



## ssouske (Jan 8, 2009)

no! this year's cars are just miniaturized wheel loaders... with small wings on the back... so they could race on any surface... 


seriously though, i think we'll all get used to this look... as f1 cars back in the 80s and early 90s looked similar to this... this design will eventually grow on you

and i do hope that all these changes, aerodynamics, slicks, adjustable front wing, will all make racing much much closer...


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad that things are coming along.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 8, 2009)

I read Brawn went to Ferrai on PF! yesterday, idk, bad idea imo. 

If they can find a backer, they should take the current spec Honda (which the car was built around) and have a factory like Cosworth rebuild it to that spec for them.


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2009)

Heard yesterday it was going to be Mercedez perhaps, half of the team wanted an option, the other, another.


----------



## ssouske (Jan 8, 2009)

nah... IMO, its a good idea... honda's own engine was not really good... so getting one of the best engines in the paddock is the much better option... and as aguri showed us a few years ago, its actually possible to modify a formula 1 car so that i could accommodate a different engine... though performance will be bad... >.<

we've seen how good STR was near the end of the season... i don't think its just the adrian newey chassis alone that powered seb vettel to that monza win...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 8, 2009)

ssouske said:


> *its actually possible to modify a formula 1 car so that i could accommodate a different engine... though performance will be bad... >.<*


Exactly why I hate the idea .. the drive train has a huge impact on how the rest of the car is designed, if this needs changing, its all over for a competitive car.


----------



## ssouske (Jan 8, 2009)

well... no matter how you modify the old honda, or no matter how you make a franken-honda-cosworth, i still think its still gonna be crap... honda's engines blow up from time to time... and remember cosworth's old engines? they blow up too... and i doubt that honda is willing to hand over designs of an F1 engine to a company that can be considered as a competitor... O_o and i think honda will still be this year's "minardi"

brawn even admitted in an interview that 2009 will definitely be another "transition" year... because honda pulled the plug on the team. 




			
				pitpass said:
			
		

> "There's no hurry," he continued, referring to the need to have an engine supplier on board as soon as possible, "*because modifying the car to install a different engine requires at least six weeks of work anyway*."
> "*It's unlikely we'll manage to be on track during the winter*," he continued. "That's why we are studying a package of evolutions for 2010, when we aim to step up the ladder. *Next year will remain for us a transitional one*."


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 8, 2009)

God, the new F1 cars look rediculous.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 8, 2009)

ssouske said:


> nah... you just scared of ferrari...



umm no


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 10, 2009)

looks like c.ronaldo has been taking driving lessons from Kimi


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 10, 2009)

lol Ronaldo McDonaldo.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 10, 2009)

ronaldo hate


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 12, 2009)

there is your god


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 12, 2009)

thoughts?


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 12, 2009)

its all the same for me


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 12, 2009)

My thoughts about the aesthetics can make a sailor blush.


----------



## ssouske (Jan 12, 2009)

scholzee is definitely afraid of the fezza... 

J Clarkson of Top Gear himself said that: " I think that Ferrari is a miniaturized version of God..."

F60... hnnn... i haven't read the new rules yet but, i think ferrari is yet again bending the rules... i can still see a "barge board-like" element and those mirror mounts? hnnn... R25-ish... and shouldn't those mounts and the extra front wing elements be considered aero appendages which are all banned? 

but hey... i think it looks 500x better than the interim BMW did...  and it looks 1000x nicer than the F2008K... i thought that the new car would look like the hunchback of notredame... 

looks promising too... i read the stuff from ferrari world... and they say it has a *"new" braking* system (like they always have every single year) which they co-designed with brembo... and the KERS system was made with Marelli Magnetti... 

i wonder what the mclaren would look like... its gonna go out in a few days...

anyway... all the launch cars are "interim" cars... we'll see more new parts come aussieland GP... mclaren still has a few more months to copy some of the fezza stuff...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 13, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> looks like c.ronaldo has been taking driving lessons from Kimi



Oh god you made me lol for once. 

Also, I never thought I'd say this, but the Ferrari looks really nice. Seems a bit strange at first (especially from the side view) and I'm positive the new width is going to be a problem for racing, but I kinda like the look now.

:|

EDIT: Anyone else noticed Kimi has been growing his hair? It's getting kinda long now. ;D


----------



## ssouske (Jan 13, 2009)

kimi wants to add a few aero appendages by using his hair...


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 13, 2009)

ssouske said:


> scholzee is definitely afraid of the fezza...
> 
> J Clarkson of Top Gear himself said that: " I think that Ferrari is a miniaturized version of God..."
> 
> ...



 no i aint


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2009)

ssouske said:


> kimi wants to add a few aero appendages by using his hair...


  

Oh Jesus


----------



## ssouske (Jan 15, 2009)

has everyone seen the "new" toyota?

kinda looks like last year's car without those extra winglets, a new front and rear wing... 

the nose looks like it has fangs... 

EDIT: for kimi's fans



			
				Kimi Raikkonen said:
			
		

> ..._The future? I've got a contract until the end of the 2010 season. At a certain point during the next season we'll think about what to do. But *I think that this will be the last Formula One team I'm racing with*_....



source:


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

I saw it a few hours ago D: 

Another launch scheduled for today (16th where I am)


----------



## Jessica (Jan 16, 2009)

CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! 

Time for a paaaaaaaarty


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2009)

DENIS GONE? FUCK YES


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 16, 2009)

ssouske said:


> has everyone seen the "new" toyota?
> 
> kinda looks like last year's car without those extra winglets, a new front and rear wing...
> 
> ...



Seriously are you blind ?
Its whole different car !


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 16, 2009)

lol at ron dennis 

bloody racist


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 16, 2009)

Jessica said:


> CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT! CLICK IT!
> 
> Time for a paaaaaaaarty



........



Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol at ron dennis
> 
> bloody racist



the only good thing about your post is the car  number 1


----------



## ssouske (Jan 16, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Seriously are you blind ?
> Its whole different car !



no my eyes are pefectly fine... forget about the livery... just look at the car's shape... especially the side pods... ferrari re-designed theirs to make it more sleek/smaller... i see almost no change on the toyota... provided you just remove all the winglets and airflow conditioners on TF108... The TF109 pretty much looks the same as the TF108... 

okay moving on...
we need another POV for that mclaren car..


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 16, 2009)

ssouske said:


> no my eyes are pefectly fine... forget about the livery... just look at the car's shape... especially the side pods... ferrari re-designed theirs to make it more sleek/smaller... i see almost no change on the toyota... provided you just remove all the winglets and airflow conditioners on TF108... The TF109 pretty much looks the same as the TF108...
> 
> okay moving on...
> we need another POV for that mclaren car..



ok


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 16, 2009)

WAT.

I thought Dennis did an excellent job. Why the fuck is he really stepping down?


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 17, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> WAT.
> 
> I thought Dennis did an excellent job. Why the fuck is he really stepping down?



he is getting old i guess


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 17, 2009)

Dennis is a terrible man manager. 
Prove me wrong.


----------



## Godot (Jan 17, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> ok



WTF

McLaren Designer: "Well we no longer have Ferrari's designs... so lets get Asuma's blades, then smash them into the front wing, just to see what we get "


----------



## ssouske (Jan 19, 2009)

wut? ron dennis is one of the best team managers in the past 3 decades... he lead the mclaren team to several world titles... he also had competitive driver line ups in his team (prost and senna, hakkinen and (back then)DC, alonso and hamilton (which really ended up in shit)) he is a brilliant man...

anyway... renault and williams launched their cars today...

IMO, the williams car is always a looker... unfortunately, looks =/= speed... hope they can somehow compete against the teams in the middle of the pack.

as for renault... the new livery makes my poor eyes hurt... white+yellow+orange+blue it kinda works but its way too bright... MY EYES!!!  and oh! renault is the only team so far to feature the shark fin engine cover.  expect other teams to use the cover in Australia if its deemed legal.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 19, 2009)

New Renault's front end looks blocky, but the shark fin .. they are the only team to retain so far, could possible be the surprise package, the Williams blue is so dark it could be black lol

Also Dennis is a terrible _man manager_


----------



## ssouske (Jan 19, 2009)

as always williams starts the winter testing season with their fabulous interim liveries... i wonder how the racing livery would look this year... O_o


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 19, 2009)

The honda of two years ago, in all black (testing livery) and the british racing green of the jag's were wonderful.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 19, 2009)

Godot said:


> WTF
> 
> McLaren Designer: "Well we no longer have Ferrari's designs... so lets get Asuma's blades, then smash them into the front wing, just to see what we get "



its a good touch


----------



## Godot (Jan 19, 2009)

The last Jags in F1 were beautiful imo. I love that racing green.

Renault's car looks pretty good. But Williams' new car i'm loving already; a proper elbow grease car, and it promises to look even better when they show us the racing livery. I really hope they're right up there this season.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 19, 2009)

lol ron dennis 

leaves


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 19, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol ron dennis
> 
> leaves



......


----------



## ssouske (Jan 19, 2009)

Godot said:


> The last Jags in F1 were beautiful imo. I love that racing green.
> 
> Renault's car looks pretty good. But Williams' new car i'm loving already; a proper elbow grease car, and it promises to look even better when they show us the racing livery. I really hope they're right up there this season.



unfortunately, modern f1's history tells us that good looking cars are not always fast...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm starting to love the look of these new cars.

The BMW looks really nice now. (not sure if anyone else has seen the new pictures yet)


----------



## ssouske (Jan 20, 2009)

i dunno... im still not convinced... that bmw still has that ugly shovel as its front wing... might change in australia it i still think it looks like crap...

one thing i noticed... the lack of credit suisse and dell on the livery... yes... credit suisse ended their partnership with BMW... i dunno bout dell though... but thats bad... BMW never had a huge list of sponsors unlike mclaren and ferrari... so most of the financing shall be covered by BMW and whatever was left of last year's prize money... O_o 

and talk about more bad signs... what does it tell us?!? the team who has been consistently 3rd over the past 2 seasons is also having troubles with sponsorship... O_o


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 20, 2009)

The blocky front ends and the tiny rears kill it for me.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 22, 2009)

Funny, but true.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 22, 2009)

I feel thirsty now. ._.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 22, 2009)

Big Evil said:


> Funny, but true.



                .


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 22, 2009)

Ahahahaha Hamilturd.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't wait enough for new season.

Pros- I can watch this shit on TV this season
Cons- Half the time it will have fucking Hindi commentary which is good only for Indian games >_>


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 3, 2009)

You can tune into BBC 5 live for commentary (on the net)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 3, 2009)

This year is gonna be probably the worst F 1 year.... the cars are ugly,no testing time,fucking lame rules and most important..... THE channel that took over F1 in greece this year SUCKS BIG time... only hope for me is internet by i have no idea where to watch so!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 3, 2009)

I post live streams for every race


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 3, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I post live streams for every race


your          cool


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 3, 2009)

Just in case something happens to me, this is where I go to get streams.



Sticky thread :3


----------



## ssouske (Feb 3, 2009)

i dun think the cars are that ugly... perhaps that BMW wing is freakishly fugly... but if all those changes increase overtaking, 2009 will be one hell of a season.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 4, 2009)

Over taking was perfect in 1990 - 2000 before all the anti ferrari legislation >.>


----------



## ssouske (Feb 4, 2009)

actually the problems started during 2005... the exact year when the anti-ferrari shit began...(raised front wing with only 2 elements, single tire rule, raised rear wing with only 3 elements, and other anti-ferrari rules) there was overtaking back in 2000-2004... (mostly done by mika, kimi, sato, montoya, and MS) unfortunately, every other car was not as fast as the F2004... and the only car that had some kind of fighting chance were the BARs... 

*lesson: *don't do anti-ferrari stuff... its bad for the sport...


----------



## Garfield (Feb 4, 2009)

Screw Ferrari

Yay Alonso.

The cars aren't that great though. Oh well, this is still by far the best racing thing other than Moto GP for me.


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 4, 2009)

if button doesnt get a seat next season at least he has a hot girl by his side 




damn


----------



## ssouske (Feb 5, 2009)

looks like the nazi orgy had an effect on mosley's brain


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 5, 2009)

whats that, lewis hamiton is gay?

thoguht so............


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 5, 2009)

ssouske said:


> looks like the nazi orgy had an effect on mosley's brain



must have 



Cesc Fabregas said:


> whats that, lewis hamiton is gay?
> 
> thoguht so............



nop you thought wrong again


----------



## Teach (Feb 5, 2009)

They should let them freely develop everything.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 5, 2009)

does anyone really care what mosley thinks or say??


----------



## ssouske (Feb 6, 2009)

sad news for a lot of japanese f1 fans...

Takuma "God" Sato was not hired by torro rosso...


----------



## wsc (Feb 6, 2009)

wut  nooo


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2009)

GOD 

/Sidenote, do you all want to wear sets of drivers/teams for race one?
/Calls Alonso


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 6, 2009)

ssouske said:


> sad news for a lot of japanese f1 fans...
> 
> Takuma "God" Sato was not hired by torro rosso...



he has a lot of fans here  i suspect no 1 will follow it now


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 7, 2009)

BORED-DOH!

want doodoo last year! how the hell did he get another season?!

scott speed did better then him!


----------



## ssouske (Feb 7, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> GOD
> 
> /Sidenote, do you all want to wear sets of drivers/teams for race one?
> /Calls Alonso



im sticking with my ferrari + fin combo... 

i really want to see sato driving a ferrari engined car...


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 7, 2009)

that could be a dream that will probley never come true for you


----------



## Jessica (Feb 9, 2009)

I think that I may finally be getting a little bit excited.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 9, 2009)

Redbull was unveiled today, its got a rather high, thin nose cone.


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 9, 2009)

havent seen it yet


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 9, 2009)

Planetf1.com


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 9, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Planetf1.com



thx m8 

your right it is  wtf


----------



## ssouske (Feb 9, 2009)

hnnnn.... so newey is sticking with his anorexic nose cones... 

looks freakishly weird especially since this year's nose cones have grown longer and fatter... XD

front wing has the extra element... and boy i think that would flex @ speed just like the 248F1's front wing elements back in 2006 i can also see ferrari style mirrors and turning vanes/side mirror mounts...


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 9, 2009)

does it get your approvael ?


----------



## ssouske (Feb 9, 2009)

nope... but since the RB5 car is essentially the same car as the toro rosso, then i might give it a thumbs up if the STR05 looks like it...


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 12, 2009)

Lewis Hamilton.

Everyone else is just turning up to make up the numbers this year


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh lawd it starts


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 12, 2009)

.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Scholzee (Feb 19, 2009)

time is ticking


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 19, 2009)

Ferrari dominates once again?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 19, 2009)

is timo glock driving for MM this year?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 24, 2009)

*USF1 team to launch later today*




> *Four years of intense preparation will culminate later today with the launch of the new USF1 team.*
> 
> Peter Windsor and Ken Anderson, the men behind America's first F1 team in more than two decades, will today reveal their plans for the new outfit, launching on American-based Speed TV.
> 
> ...




press conference in 24 mins gais.


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 24, 2009)

so new team


----------



## ssouske (Feb 24, 2009)

okay... so even if honda does not find a buyer, we'll still get 20 cars... awesome! wait... they're launching that USF1 team but are they definitely racing starting this year or will they start next year? O_o


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 24, 2009)

Next year, the countdown on their webpage reset to an hour again  

Link removed


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 24, 2009)

it says 46min now :ho


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 4, 2009)

Code Geass

1:09


----------



## Jax Teller (Mar 4, 2009)

with USF1 opening up shop, i hope to god the USGP makes it back on the calendar next year (and hopefully, Indy will not be hosting it)


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 5, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Laporta attacks Real Madrid
> 
> 1:09



most boring moment: now


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 6, 2009)

Honda is saved 

The former Honda Formula One team has been saved and will race this season as Brawn GP under team principal and new owner Ross Brawn

Britain's Jenson Button and Brazilian Rubens Barrichello, last year's Honda line-up, will continue to drive for the British-based team with the first race in Australia little more than three weeks away on March 29.

Brawn GP, whose change of name is subject to the agreement of the governing FIA, will use Mercedes engines under a deal with McLaren's partners.

No financial details were given.

"Honda Motor Company Limited and Ross Brawn are pleased to confirm that they have reached agreement to secure the future of the former Honda Racing F1 Team," the statement said.

"With immediate effect, Honda will pass ownership to Ross Brawn, team principal of the new Brawn GP Formula One Team."

Brawn, a former Ferrari technical director, looked forward to the new season after months of doubt about the team's survival following Honda's announcement in December they were pulling out due to the credit crunch.

"The past few months have been extremely challenging for the team but today's announcement is the very pleasing conclusion to the strenuous efforts that have been made to secure its future," he said.

"I would like to thank Honda for the fantastic co-operation and support we have received throughout this process, particularly those members of the senior management who were closely involved with concluding our agreement, and for the faith they have demonstrated in myself and our team."

The team said Nick Fry, the former Honda Racing chief executive who attended a news conference held by the Formula One Teams' Association in Geneva on Thursday, will remain as part of Brawn's senior management team.

However the Brackley-based team, formerly the sport's biggest spenders, are likely to shed a considerable number of their 700 employees.

They are due to hold a private shakedown of the new car at the Silverstone circuit in England on Friday before travelling to Spain for their first test of the year in Barcelona on Monday.

They will also hold a final pre-season test in Jerez.

Barrichello is F1's most experienced driver with a record 270 starts and his partnership with Button, reported in the British media to have taken a significant pay cut, represents a combined total of 423 grands prix.

Brawn's move, effectively a management buy-out, rescued both men's careers with 36-year-old Barrichello out of contract while Button was facing a year on the sidelines with all other teams completing their line-ups.

With the team's survival, Formula One will start the season with 10 teams - one fewer than at the beginning of 2008 before Super Aguri folded.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2009)

Why am I still the top poster?


----------



## Godot (Mar 10, 2009)

Brawn GP are going to fill in the hole of epicness that Minardi left behind


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 10, 2009)

there can never be another team as epic as super aguri


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2009)

Unless I make a team.. ._.


----------



## Godot (Mar 10, 2009)

An NF team would be pretty cool


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 10, 2009)

No you Jessy, No you 

**


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2009)

Huh??? **


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 10, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Why am I still the top poster?



cause the f1 season stoped  it will change all soon ....

just messing with ya


----------



## Jessica (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope so. x_x


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 10, 2009)

why dont you wanna be #1 anyways


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 11, 2009)

BECAUSE RIGHT NUMBER, #1 = LEWSER GAYMILTON :ho

his back bitches..........


----------



## Godot (Mar 11, 2009)

You got it wrong there.... it's Lewser Gaymilton MBE


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 11, 2009)

lewis is in fact the world champion as you say cesc and be ready for the same for years to come


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 11, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> lewis is in fact the world champion as you say cesc and be ready for the same for years to come


Nobody will stay in the icemans way my friend unfortunately for you XD


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 11, 2009)

lewis will be ready for him


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 13, 2009)

new bbc f1 site


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 13, 2009)

Lewis Hamilton may be WDC but he s far from the best driver in F1.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 13, 2009)

hnnn... lewis might be WDC... but currently his mclaren seems to be 1) consistenly off the pace in testing and 2)consistently having off-track moments... the latest of which happened this week in barcelona... 



but then kimi seems to be constantly having problems with KERS... massa on the other hand has had hydraulic problems for the past 2 weeks... O_o

and whats more worrying is that brawn gp car... geez... its at least 0.6s faster than any car on the grid


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 13, 2009)

> and whats more worrying is that brawn gp car... geez... its at least 0.6s faster than any car on the grid


What could have been with Honda support


----------



## ssouske (Mar 13, 2009)

that car might have become shit too if it had that honda engine... must be the merc engine... BGP saying to mclaren: this is how you use it bitches!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 13, 2009)

Possibly, I still think it would be better with the original drive train


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 13, 2009)

damn Mclaren better do something fast


----------



## Godot (Mar 13, 2009)

Me thinks its just mind games. I'm sure Mclaren will be front runners at Melbourne.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 13, 2009)

lol! playing mind games is one thing... but going off track regularly when they put back the 2009 spec wing on the car is just... fishy...


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 13, 2009)

lets remeber 1 thing shall we  Mclaren seem to have a great season,bad season thing it happans year in year out


----------



## ssouske (Mar 13, 2009)

started back in the ferrari era... mclaren would always get a good car and then a bad car on the next year... wonder why they don't have the consistency they once had back in the honda years... O_o


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 13, 2009)

dont know but it = bad for fans like me


----------



## VoDe (Mar 13, 2009)

Who even cares about Mclaren, well ok there is Kovalainen but thats it. Anyway more interresting is Brawn GP. And of course im happy that Kimi and Ferrari is in the pretty good shape too.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 13, 2009)

lol how could you not care or at least be intrested since they are one of the top teams even haters know this


----------



## ssouske (Mar 14, 2009)

latest news in the floor:
Norbert Haug admits that McLaren has problems:



Alonso says Ferrari, BMW, and Brawn are out of reach


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 14, 2009)

major problems


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 14, 2009)

Hay guise, I'm back. 

Haven't really checked this thread out since the end of last season, but now with 12 days to go until things kick off in Melbourne I will begin checking this thread again. 

So I've read about the whole McLaren thing. I honestly didn't expect them to struggle this much. Seems the rule changes have really shuffled up the grid, for better or worse.

I am glad to hear that the Honda team will live on as the Brawn GP team, and after reading about the current stature of the car, I am amazed. It is really nice to hear about Jensen and Rubens loving the car and topping the time sheets right now. I hope they can continue that on into the season.

Really hope McLaren can find form though. Would be ashame to see Heikki and Lewis having to struggle at the back.

Also, I am loving the look of the new cars. The Ferrari, McLaren and Brawn cars look the best.


----------



## crealk (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm hoping to the Ferrari dominate. 
I'm a huge Ferrari-fan and I think they can do it.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 14, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Hay guise, I'm back.
> 
> Haven't really checked this thread out since the end of last season, but now with 12 days to go until things kick off in Melbourne I will begin checking this thread again.
> 
> ...




welcome back m8, someone who doesnt hate McLaren or Lewis 



crealk said:


> I'm hoping to the Ferrari dominate.
> I'm a huge Ferrari-fan and I think they can do it.



yet another 1 joins ferrari team


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 14, 2009)

Haha, thanks. I'll always be here to defend McLaren. ;O


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 14, 2009)

good to hear soon they will be come


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2009)

ssouske said:


> started back in the ferrari era... mclaren would always get a good car and then a bad car on the next year... wonder why they don't have the consistency they once had back in the honda years... O_o



Cause when Honda left the god of F1 left to Join Williams.  

But I am pleasantly surprised Team Brawn is doing well in practice.  I actually had expected them to be the team starting from the back at most races this season.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 15, 2009)

Brawn for WC


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 15, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Brawn for WC



I would actually accept that. It would be nice to see the underdogs 'stick it to the man' so to speak. 8D

Also, I'm curious as to whether these new cars are as fast as the old ones? Does anyone know if they will be slower due to the changes, or perhaps just the same?

Not that it matters much, as F1 will always be the most advance motorsport.


----------



## wsc (Mar 15, 2009)

cant wait for the new season to start!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm actually excited too, thank you Brawn GP! :3


----------



## Sci-Fi (Mar 16, 2009)

Wonder how long Brawn GP will last without proper sponsorship? Hope they find somebody, they look pretty strong during testing.


----------



## wsc (Mar 16, 2009)

hopefully they'll perform well during the first race and attract all the sponsorship they need


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 16, 2009)

Mclaren is struggling ,Ferrari has kers problems and Brawn GP flies?
i sense propaganda here !!!!! but i dont care if the sport becomes more interesting.
Kimi Raikkonen for the championship of course XD


----------



## Godot (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe the other teams can be accused of 'over-designing' their car, which actually makes it slower, whereas BrawnGP didn't do as much work, hence they're ahead of everyone


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 16, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Mclaren is struggling ,Ferrari has kers problems and Brawn GP flies?
> i sense propaganda here !!!!! but i dont care if the sport becomes more interesting.
> Kimi Raikkonen for the championship of course XD



let some driver of brawn gp get it


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 16, 2009)

Brawn GP have been working on this new car for a long time, but I'm still surprised as to how well it is performing. I also think the car looks amazing in the white and yellow with the aero package.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 17, 2009)

I think the livery could have been better, white is so passe.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2009)

So if we get like several drivers who are reeeeaaaally evenly matched and get lots of points..... But someone who barely gets any all season but sneaks in like, I dunno, three lucky wins, would be the champion?

This is dumb.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 17, 2009)

i agree its lame  so pionts arent that really imp now are they


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2009)

I was really excited, but now... I don't even feel like watching this year.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 17, 2009)

look on the bright side it could help kimi 

McLaren dont look good this year


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 17, 2009)

Haha Kimi doesnt need help.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Haha Kimi doesnt need help.


----------



## Dan (Mar 17, 2009)

Kimi needs all the help he can get.

=================

Basically If you don't get top 4 in qualifying your just racing to make up the numbers.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 17, 2009)

Red Herring.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 17, 2009)

Venom said:


> Kimi needs all the help he can get.
> 
> =================
> 
> Basically If you don't get top 4 in qualifying your just racing to make up the numbers.



vernoms right he does need all the help he can get   wouldnt you want help?


----------



## wsc (Mar 17, 2009)

Jessica said:


> So if we get like several drivers who are reeeeaaaally evenly matched and get lots of points..... But someone who barely gets any all season but sneaks in like, I dunno, three lucky wins, would be the champion?
> 
> This is dumb.



sounds dumb indeed


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 17, 2009)

this thread hasent been this active since last season


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL THAT SYSTEM IS SO FUCKED UP!!

so a dude on 50 points can win the title froma dude on 120!!!

that is just so fucked!!

the teams didnt want it, the fans didnt want it, yet they still did it?!

the last 2 season finales in brazil were epic...........i doubt we will see this level of epicness now

hope kimir rapes the first 8 races then crashed out in all the rest!!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 17, 2009)

This is absolutely fucking shocking. Why the fuck must they insist on destroying what has been a perfectly fine system for YEARS?

They really need to get rid of Bernie Ecclestone. He is a fucking retard. Destroying the sport, little by little.

This has ruined the whole new season for me, and I'm sure a lot of the teams will be pissed off too.

I was mad that all these new aero changes were made, but they certainly have made the field closer. I just don't see anything good to come from the new points system though.

To be fair, I'm still a bit upset about the aero changes. I mean, McLaren, the team I've supported since I began watching F1 are now apparently at the back of the pack.

I can certainly say that if this season is shit, I will have lost all hope for F1 now.


----------



## wsc (Mar 17, 2009)

we'll see a driver who has only 50 pts from 5 wins to win the title


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 17, 2009)

Need to go back to 10 6 4 3 2 1. 

Pre Schumacher rape rules was the best.

1 hour qualy, 10 laps was best as well.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 17, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> LOL THAT SYSTEM IS SO FUCKED UP!!
> 
> so a dude on 50 points can win the title froma dude on 120!!!
> 
> ...



QFT


----------



## Godot (Mar 17, 2009)

So a driver with one win, and 16 runner-ups can be beaten by another driver with 2 wins and last place in 15 races?

Great idea folks...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 17, 2009)

Petition:



Good thread discussing the situation, over 9 pages so far:


----------



## Sci-Fi (Mar 17, 2009)

Dumb change to the drivers championship. The old points system was considered the best in the world. Why fix something that wasn't broken?


----------



## ssouske (Mar 18, 2009)

could be the worst thing done by greedy bernie and mad max... 

seriously... we don't need to give the WDC to the driver who won the most races... what we need here is to give more points to the driver who won so that its easier to catch up... or if its the schumacher-style rape scenario, the driver who wins the most races will definitely win the wdc. not some "im mr consistent points scoring driver"


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 18, 2009)

all that we say is for nothing cause it wont change


----------



## Sci-Fi (Mar 18, 2009)

Considering almost all the F1 tracks are neutered with chicanes that eliminate drafting and out-breaking, passing in the pits is a lot easier and you won't get a penalty for taking chances and possibly causing an accident. What's next? Conceivably, a team could win just enough races to win the WDC and pack up for the rest of the season to save money. 

The constructor's championship used to be more important, something Enzo used to want more than one of his drivers winning the WDC. It was all about the brand winning and touting their road cars had similar technology and reliability.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 19, 2009)

My fandom is in jeopardy this year.


----------



## Godot (Mar 20, 2009)

We're still in power


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 20, 2009)

so next season they will come into effect?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Mar 20, 2009)

Even MS says the WDC changes are bad:
what's the magic number?


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 21, 2009)

well at lkeast this season it wont happan


----------



## Godot (Mar 21, 2009)

Nor will it ever happen as long as there are at least 20 drivers in the championship


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 22, 2009)

Glad it has been pushed back. This means they now have a year to try get rid of it.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 22, 2009)

yep :ho         .


----------



## ssouske (Mar 22, 2009)

now if only those fat men in suits who govern the WMSC can just shut the fuck up and let FOTA and the fans take care of the rules...


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 23, 2009)

leave it in my hands


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 23, 2009)

Good news at last


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 23, 2009)

your fandom has been saved m8


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh you Man United fan 

Fulham, Liverfail


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 23, 2009)

who do you support again was it arsenal  look at the league table m8 and the winless seasons


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh but we have 4th, and now we can gear up for an injury free season (hopefully) next year


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 23, 2009)

this sounds like deja vu for the past 3 years or something


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 23, 2009)

double enemy crying  mission accomplished


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 23, 2009)

lol mad max only like nazi themed sex orgies 

he dont care abut us fans


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 23, 2009)

why would he with that much money


----------



## ssouske (Mar 26, 2009)

cough... someone clearly isn't happy with whats happening in working right now...


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 26, 2009)

I always knew mclaren is a shitty team.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

They did hold Kimi back all those years


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 26, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> They did hold Kimi back all those years



Im quite sure they did.
Infact Ron Dennis keeps everyone back, he treats everyone the same.
Drivers arent allowed to openly speak for themselves.
Its a shame.
Drivers from other teams have more freedom.
But i think mclaren will have pretty dramatic season.
People should not take things lightly in this matter, I mean how often does it happen when a teams manager steps down (Ron Dennis). And after that the big chief of the teams motor department brings out a message that the team will be in the last few rows in the beginning of the season. (Norbert Haug)
And for the last the number one driver is open for conversations with other teams. (that guy whom i forgot the name of) 
PROBLEMATIC if you ask me !


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 26, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I always knew mclaren is a shitty team.





 yep that WC that hamilton won last year was helped by a real shitty team

seruisley last year you all said that he won cause of the car which makes McLaren a good team now saying we are a shit team  

so the question is how did we win it  with a shit driver and team


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

More coverage.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 26, 2009)

damn :ho       .


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2009)

Mclaren better come good. First arsenal, now this shit?
-Boss stepping down.
-Poor progression in developement.
-Hamilton being a bitch

Shit doesnt look good. Things look dim. I hope that the new over taking oppertunities are enough to help hamilton compete for the title if all else fails.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Arsenal fan here. 
Hoping McLaren comes dead last in the constructors.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sure if Mclaren arent competitive in the opening races, they will be later on in the season. So I'm sure they're still be among the top teams regardless of their current situation.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 26, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> yep that WC that hamilton won last year was helped by a real shitty team
> 
> seruisley last year you all said that he won cause of the car which makes McLaren a good team now saying we are a shit team
> 
> so the question is how did we win it  with a shit driver and team



Sarcasm is a bitch isnt it ?


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 26, 2009)

maximilyan said:


> Mclaren better come good. First arsenal, now this shit?
> -Boss stepping down.
> -Poor progression in developement.
> -Hamilton being a bitch
> ...



yeah 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Arsenal fan here.
> Hoping McLaren comes dead last in the constructors.



wouldnt expect anything less from you 



maximilyan said:


> I'm sure if Mclaren arent competitive in the opening races, they will be later on in the season. So I'm sure they're still be among the top teams regardless of their current situation.



agreed



Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Sarcasm is a bitch isnt it ?



 it is indeed


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Just saw on TV the diffusers were declared legal by race stewards.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 26, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Just saw on TV the diffusers were declared legal by race stewards.


hehe I already knew that.
And most likely the court of appeal will give the aftermath of this case after the race in maleisie.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 26, 2009)

now teams will have an excuse


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2009)

Meh, let them have their diffusers. If other teams are so upset by it. they can adapt their own to work in a similar way.

I'm really excited about this opening week. I hamiliton finnishes on the podium despite all the bullshit I'll a happy man, and the future would be bright.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

The fact is they cant adapt, when will they test it? 
You cant bring untested parts to a GP.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 26, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The fact is they cant adapt, when will they test it?
> You cant bring untested parts to a GP.



Im quite sure they can simulate those designs!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Simulations very often fall far short of practical data


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 26, 2009)

the one bad thing about it is waking up early


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 26, 2009)

THREE HOURS UNTIL FRIDAY PRACTICE 1!


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 26, 2009)

ill only see the qualfying and race time zones 

damn if only i still lived in australia i could have gone to see it


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 26, 2009)

I think they are streaming the practice and/or showing it via the red button in freeview/digital. I am too anxious to wait until Qually so I will check out the practice sessions if I can.

I think Anthony Davidson and the others are commentating on it on 5LIVE on the radio too.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 26, 2009)

ill probley see em like highlights so to speak not live though


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey is there no way to watch the practice session if you live in england? i cant find it on the tv anywhere


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 26, 2009)

It's on the red button. Keep an eye on the BBC Formula 1 website for the countdown clock. The practice starts at 1:25am, so run to BBC 1 at that time and press the red button then look for the coverage.

Here are the schedules.




Also, found this on f1fanatics.

Pretty cool live webcam streams of the track! Obviously not good for watching the race, but pretty cool for viewing in general!  

Fernando Torres and David Villa, the most lethal attack of the world


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> It's on the red button. Keep an eye on the BBC Formula 1 website for the countdown clock. The practice starts at 1:25am, so run to BBC 1 at that time and press the red button then look for the coverage.
> 
> Here are the schedules.
> 
> ...



reps for you


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Everyone has a way to watch right?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 26, 2009)

PRACTICE HAS BEGUNNNNN!

I am going to love this. Practice with some great commentary!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha, a few people from planetf1 are texting in. 8D

Really enjoying this so far!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Im on the PF1 Forumz right nao


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 26, 2009)

I just registered but I doubt there will be any admins online to approve my account. ;_; 

Lurking the Practice 1 thread right now.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 26, 2009)

The information thread is where you can grab streams :3

Night Night


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2009)

Mclaren!!! .


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 26, 2009)

Session over.

Williams 1 and 2. That was unexpected. 

Some brilliant peformances this session. Heikki vastly out performing Lewis.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^ Yeah that was suprising, but he's been out performing him for most of the off season.

Not sure whats going on there, but i dont think we'll really see the pace of the Mclaren until Hamilton's last lap of his qualifying session.

If Heikki really is faster than him, than that slut pussy cat doll girlfriend of him is really fucking him up.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha yeah, I can't believe he is going out with her.

Also, Sutil was driving really well!

EDIT: Anyone staying up for the 5:30 practice? I have a feeling the commentary won't be as fun as it is different people but I want to see more of the cars.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 27, 2009)

Heikki is as average a driver as they come.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 27, 2009)

Heikki is a pretty decent driver if you ask me.
He could be a little more consistant.
All mclaren drivers are boring.......


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 27, 2009)

you can watch the full practice session on the bbc website!!

lol hamilturd fail


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 27, 2009)

Wasnt able to watch the second practice, had to get some sleep. but i watched the high lights


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 27, 2009)

bbc stuff is only for ppl in the uk


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 27, 2009)

There are streams on PF1


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 27, 2009)

damit  such bad times


----------



## Godot (Mar 27, 2009)

im gonna get up early to watch Button and Rosberg rape in the qualifying 

what about you guys?


----------



## Dan (Mar 27, 2009)

Hamilton is gonna get a spanking. The Mclaren car seems so poor.

I'm not expecting him to win the championship so this year my expectations wont be that high.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 27, 2009)

Me 3              :3


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 27, 2009)

Fuckin Hamilton.


----------



## Godot (Mar 27, 2009)

Mind you though, Ferrari, McLaren and the others are probs going to copy all of their hardwork then make their cars faster than Brawn, Williams and Toyota's


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 27, 2009)

It would take them at least 3 - 6 GP to get it suited to their cars though. 

/educated speculation


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 27, 2009)

Venom said:


> Hamilton is gonna get a spanking. The Mclaren car seems so poor.
> 
> I'm not expecting him to win the championship so this year my expectations wont be that high.



yeah i dont expect us to win it this year 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> It would take them at least 3 - 6 GP to get it suited to their cars though.
> 
> /educated speculation



yeah


----------



## Jessica (Mar 27, 2009)

I forgot how cute Jenson Button is.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2009)

But he wouldn't make you sway away from kimi, would he?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 27, 2009)

Always about Kimi with you, isn't it!


Andy and Kimi sitting in a tree.... K-I-S-S-I-N-G... First comes love.... Then comes...

Um.. I dunno. Your parts don't match up.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2009)

YOU were the one bringing kimi into this thread that much


----------



## Jessica (Mar 27, 2009)

You are better at fabricating stuff than Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 27, 2009)

4/5 hours left until Qually.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 27, 2009)

Too bad I'll be asleep since it's on at like 3:00 AM here.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 27, 2009)

Wait, sorry that is Saturday Practice. Qually is like 2 hours after.

So around 6am for me. Looks like another all nighter!


----------



## Kobe (Mar 28, 2009)

WTF Brawn WTF!!!

But I don't think they will last their positions in race , they should have endurance problem. Kubica and Massa will pass him.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 28, 2009)

Brawn GP 

cheats!! 

lol hamilturd :ho


----------



## wsc (Mar 28, 2009)

lol@ qualy results  this season is going to be interesting with the diffuser stuff


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 28, 2009)

damn just as i expected Mclaren had very bad times :ho dont expect anything but will still wake up early for this :ho

glad its button and ruben 1st,2nd then ferrari


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2009)

Holy shit at these results, I can't stop smiling


----------



## Jessica (Mar 28, 2009)

I tried so hard to stay awake, but I couldn't. x_x


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 28, 2009)

kimi up to 7th after that idioit glock and trulli get sent to back  :ho

just as planned


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Holy shit at these results, I can't stop smiling



i knew it 

button for WC


Jessica said:


> I tried so hard to stay awake, but I couldn't. x_x



why not do an alarm just before it starts


----------



## Dan (Mar 28, 2009)

18... wow.

Should be a fun race to watch, from 18 to 1st 

Nah but seriously I'm worried. Hamilton's car just looks awful.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 28, 2009)

lol why did toyta get back of the grid?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 28, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> lol why did toyta get back of the grid?



for being gay at the end of the brazilian GP from last year


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 28, 2009)

was this ferraris doing


----------



## Dan (Mar 28, 2009)

Nah, something wrong with there wing mirror's.

Hamilton at the back of the grip would have been embarrassing though.


----------



## wsc (Mar 28, 2009)

anyone know where can i get the live video streaming from the internet for the race


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont have one yet :/ 

The BBC is threatening to sue people :/


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 28, 2009)

im gonna have to see it in italain 

they always sound pleased when Mclaren lose


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought you lived in the UK?


----------



## ssouske (Mar 28, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> lol why did toyta get back of the grid?



because toyota's front wings were flexing/moving too much just like the 248F1's wings back in 06... or at the least, thats what i read...



Cesc Fabregas said:


> for being gay at the end of the brazilian GP from last year







Scholzee said:


> was this ferraris doing



why is it always ferrari's fault?!? 

anyway... its gonna be BRAWN FOR THE MAIDEN WIN!!! first race, first win... 

UNLESS!!! that merc engine behind the brawns blow up in typical HONDA fashion...  *THE CURSE OF TAKUMA SATO & HONDA!!!*


----------



## wsc (Mar 29, 2009)

wooo 10 mins more to go!!! justin tv seems to have online streaming lol


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 29, 2009)

Button rapes everyone

Kimi rapes Wall.............again :ho

kubica rapes vettel

rubens raped anything that touched him..............and survived


----------



## Sci-Fi (Mar 29, 2009)

They should get rid of the tire rules. Let the teams run whatever compound they want.

Pit pass says Trulli got a 25s penalty and was dropped to 12th place. Vettel got fined $50,000 and a 10 spot grid penalty.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 29, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I thought you lived in the UK?



nop 



ssouske said:


> why is it always ferrari's fault?!?




i was joking m8  

my thoughts:

congrats to button and brawn gp ,massa looked pissed  while kimi huged the wall again,kov unlucky

but all in all considiring where hamilton started and were he finshed im pleased with this race got some pionts :ho

got to feel for vettel though


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 29, 2009)

Sci-Fi said:


> They should get rid of the tire rules. Let the teams run whatever compound they want.
> 
> Pit pass says Trulli got a 25s penalty and was dropped to 12th place. Vettel got fined $50,000 and a 10 spot grid penalty.



just saw this now  so hamilton 3rd


----------



## wsc (Mar 29, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Button rapes everyone
> 
> Kimi rapes Wall.............again :ho
> 
> ...



:ho

bring on malaysia!!

go kimi go!!


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 29, 2009)

its kinda funny really toyota were celbrating as if they won the WC  then for em to get nothing


----------



## ssouske (Mar 29, 2009)

hnnn... not the result i wanted but its all good... ferrari race pace seems to be okay... not enough to win... but its good enough for a podium... now if only kimi would get his act together and ferrari loose that reliability problem they had with massa...

congrats to BRAWN GP... first race, first 1-2 finish... good jobber!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 29, 2009)

nice speach :ho


----------



## wsc (Mar 29, 2009)

is it the first time ever for a new team to lock the front row during the first race and then bring home 1-2 as well?


----------



## Dan (Mar 29, 2009)

18 to 3rd

Pretty good.

Very pleased for Button.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome race, its good to see Button finally amount to something.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 29, 2009)

Venom said:


> 18 to 3rd
> 
> Pretty good.
> 
> Very pleased for Button.



very good day indeed 



wsc said:


> is it the first time ever for a new team to lock the front row during the first race and then bring home 1-2 as well?



 ithink last tiem it happand it was like 30s,40s or something


----------



## Dan (Mar 29, 2009)

Look how slick the Mclaren car is.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 29, 2009)

Pretty good looking for a loser car


----------



## Dan (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, design looks good. I hope them Mclaren boys are hard at work.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 29, 2009)

Gonna take them a long ass time to catch up with RBR/Toyota/Ferrari much less Brawn GP.


----------



## Dan (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, Mclaren said they expect Hamilton to win the Spain grap prix, which is like 3/4 races down the line.

BRAWN!!!!!!!!!!! A car on legal steriods


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 29, 2009)

Venom said:


> Yeah, Mclaren said they expect Hamilton to win the Spain grap prix, which is like 3/4 races down the line.
> 
> *BRAWN!!!!!!!!!!! A car on legal steriods*



 so true


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 29, 2009)

Hamilton!!! 

 he never lets me down. even when his car suck balls. Hamilton .


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 29, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> very good day indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ithink last tiem it happand it was like 30s,40s or something



17th to 1st is better


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 29, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> 17th to 1st is better


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 29, 2009)

maximilyan said:


> Fuck Raikkonen man. I believed in him ever since he was a fledgeling, then as soon as he wins one WC he drives like he couldnt care less about being a champion.
> 
> So where are the hamilton haters now!? Show yourselves!!!



...............


----------



## nawz (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope this race has shut most of the Hamilton haters. Hamilton was very mature in this race and handled his so called "loser" car well. Well enough to avoid some crashed and overtake. Though his car maybe under-performing the kers system was heroic. He used it at the right time and the execution was superb. However, you could say the kers are at fault for the mclarens lack of ballast...


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 29, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> ...............



your name is cesc fabregas, therefore its against my religion to do you any wrong. 

that being said, you have to admit, hamilton is epic.



nawz said:


> I hope this race has shut most of the Hamilton haters. Hamilton was very mature in this race and handled his so called "loser" car well. Well enough to avoid some crashed and overtake. Though his car maybe under-performing the kers system was heroic. He used it at the right time and the execution was superb. However, you could say the kers are at fault for the mclarens lack of ballast...


----------



## ssouske (Mar 29, 2009)

you know what... the funny thing about these brawn wins is that... if the brawns complete a 1-2 finish in malaysia, and if the ferrar-red bull-renault appeal (to be heard after malaysia) disqualifies the brawns, the williamses and the toyotas... lewis and whoever is 3rd on malaysia will be the eventual winners of the race... 

edit: to the rabid *british* hami fanboys,
oh come on... hami races from 18th-3rd is enough to make us all shut up? really... as if rubens, MSC, or kimi has not done something like that in the past... and lets not forget... its just one race...if he does it twice in a row, (*cough*just like mr alonso did last year*cough*)  lewis had extreme luck with him on this race... had there been no safety car periods in the race, i bet 1) he'll be in in 10th or lower 2) you skirmish fanboys would not say anything like this... 

and if you're going to say: "but he has a crap car," but so did alonso last year... not totally the crappiest car in the field... but last year's renault was shit compared to the fezzas and maccas... =___= 

but you know what... this year, i'll be siding with my new favorite team... FORCE INDIA!!! WOOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh please Hamilton didnt do anything spectacular.


----------



## nawz (Mar 30, 2009)

Of course hamilton didn't do anything spectacular. He's been doing what he has always been doing. Driving well. You can say "if" this happened or "that" happened. but the fact remainds hamilton did drive well in that race regardless what happened and he has third.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 30, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Oh please Hamilton didnt do anything spectacular.



He only got where he did because of a lot of people screwing up at the front yesterday. x_x


----------



## wsc (Mar 30, 2009)

I can tell you in Malaysia that it's been rainning (heavily) this time around, I wonder what the weather will be this weekend, can't wait!!


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 30, 2009)

If any other driver had gone from 18th to 3rd you cock suckers would be singing their praises. 

 Just because its hamilton you refuse to acknowledge that it was a great drive.

He was driving damn near the slowest car on the grid. Just look at the practice and qualifying times, yet he managed to pull out 3rd place, from 18th on the grid no less.

Dont give me bullshit about luck. Everything that happened is all apart of the sport. Other people couldnt keep their cars on the road. Thats apart of driving also. Yes hamilton was fortunate to have a number of people take themselves out of the race, but those things happen in F1. The fact that so many talented drivers ran off the track should suggest that hamilton did well to keep his on it. Especially with the negative impact driving a gimped car must have had on Hamilton's confidence.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 30, 2009)

maximilyan said:


> Hamilton!!!
> 
> he never lets me down. even when his car suck balls. Hamilton .







Cesc Fabregas said:


> 17th to 1st is better


----------



## Godot (Mar 30, 2009)

I once said that i'd acknowledge Hamilton as a good river once he actually drives a shitty car. He did and he got 3rd place, so kudos to him. His real test as a driver will be if he can hold on like that for the entire season.


----------



## El Torero (Mar 30, 2009)

Fernando Alonso was ok too. He was in one moment in last place of the qualification and finished in 5th place


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 30, 2009)

Godot said:


> I once said that i'd acknowledge Hamilton as a good river once he actually drives a shitty car. He did and he got 3rd place, so kudos to him. His real test as a driver will be if he can hold on like that for the entire season.



. well said.



Sakata Gintoki said:


> Fernando Alonso was ok too. He was in one moment in last place of the qualification and finished in 5th place



Heh, even tho i dont like him, he is a great driver.


----------



## Dan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hamilton didn't do anything special.

He just went from 18th to 3rd, no biggie. I see that done every race.

--



> He only got where he did because of a lot of people screwing up at the front yesterday. x_x




I've seen races won because the guy in front messes up.

I don't know what Hamilton has to do to gain credibility.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

> I don't know what Hamilton has to do to gain credibility.


Stop running his mouth off and get to the damn racing.


----------



## Dan (Mar 31, 2009)

People say he's cocky, I don't agree. I just say he's very confident in what he does so he can say what he wants.

I mean if someone like Kovalainen did what Hamilton did I could see where everyone was coming from.

--

Something I don't get about people, Ali was a legend for what he done but others who emulate him are cocky bastards? Dunno, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

Someone who talks needs to learn to shut up though.


----------



## Dan (Mar 31, 2009)

18th to 3rd

That's consistent driving, not his fault people crashed. Added on top of that is his woeful car.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

You realise of course, what he is attempting to do is steal the spotlight from people like Button who actually deserve it? He's an mature child that needs to grow up. Its almost as if he knows when his name isn't in the papers people will cease to care about his existence. 

Good, not great racing driver, terrible person.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 31, 2009)

> "Also, my heartfelt congratulations to Jenson - he's driven brilliantly all weekend and both he and his team really deserve this success."



he praised him not taking away the thing he did


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> he praised him not taking away the thing he did


Wow, nice little footnote after regurgitating his self love for so long. 

Bravo Hamilton!


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 31, 2009)

well i dont see any other driver saying nothing about them or thier team

of course they are gonna speak of what they did and in hamiltons case he did a great race


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 31, 2009)

lol jamilton got lucky

both ferrais didnt finish
2 rivals took each other out
team mate got multi-raped by rubens
trulli demoted

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2009)

Venom said:


> I've seen races won because the guy in front messes up.
> 
> I don't know what Hamilton has to do to gain credibility.



for the spanish i think it is go back in time and pull over every time Alonso and him were racing together in the McLaren.  For others it might be become German and race for Ferrari while for some it is Bleach his skin white and pretend he isn't black.

In short he simply can not from these idiots.  Just because he didn't let Alonso run all over him 2 years ago he will never be liked by the spanish.  Others are Ferrari fans who think F1 belongs to them and the rest of the field should let them win and race for 2nd in constructors (Headed by Mad Max and Bernie) and others are closet racists.


No doubt there are some that may dislike him for legit reasons too but i just can't find any.  He is no more arrogant than anyone else out there.  He is a racer.  People hate his dad is with him but his father has basically been his manager since he was a kid.  Then they go on about how he went straight into a top team.  So what, a top team is not going to build up average Joe from the street and dump them into their car.  They want the best and that is what Ron Dennis saw in Hamilton as a child.  Simple fact is best drivers go to best teams.  Nakajima in a Ferrari or McLaren last year would not be Challenging like Massa/Hamilton/Reikennen did.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 1, 2009)

lol I´m spanish and I don´t hate Hamilton 

In my opinion the culprait of what happened to Alonso 2 years ago wasn´t Hamilton, but Ron Dennis.

I still remember how, when Alonso was in McLaren together with Hamilton, in one race won by Hamilton or Ferrari (I don´t remember lol), Dennis said: ''we weren´t trying to beat Ferraris, we were trying to beat Alonso''. Everybody was ''WTF? Alonso is his pilot too!''

But Alonso has his part of fault too. His stupid acttitude didn´t help anything. Fernando is very arrogant, he should learn some modesty from Rafa Nadal


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 1, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *lol I?m spanish and hate Hamilton *
> 
> In my opinion the culprait of what happened to Alonso 2 years ago wasn?t Hamilton, but Ron Dennis.
> 
> ...




you just had to say it didnt you sakata


----------



## standing (Apr 1, 2009)

hmm.. I like Hamilton.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 1, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> you just had to say it didnt you sakata



You editer 

I don?t hate any racer and indeed I prefer Hamilton over Massa


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 1, 2009)

ok         .


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 1, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> You editer
> 
> I don?t hate any racer and indeed I prefer Hamilton over Massa





 friendly joke m8


----------



## ssouske (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL!

just can't have enough of these *April 1* jokes... 

Lewis switches to Brawn:


illegal KERS issue:



anyway... nuff april fools stuff...

more news bout yer lewis... and his current car...


----------



## El Torero (Apr 2, 2009)

Holy god.

Hamilton and McLaren disqualified, and Trulli recovers 3rd place.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha Hamilton


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 2, 2009)

why dont you just disqualify us for racing FIA or w/e  so the campain continue's against us....


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm amazed that hamilton even managed to win in the mclaren last year with the amount of Bias the FIA has clearly shown against them.

Simply ridiculous.


----------



## Godot (Apr 2, 2009)

I really don't like Hamilton... but this is just ridiculous. Just because the FIA fucked up Trulli's race, they thought to make up for it, they'll disqualify Hamilton? Epic fail 

If anything, punish Mclaren. They told Hamilton to let Trulli get his place back, and then because they found out that they fail, they decide to appeal!


----------



## ssouske (Apr 2, 2009)

i think its time for the hami fanboys to read the reason why their god was dqed...  apparently... lewis lied about the info he gave in aussieland... stewards checked the radio recordings and found out that lewis did stop to give truli the place... lewis testified that he didn't slow down or anything to give back truli that 3rd place... and it was under the safety car... and blah blah...

time for you whining fanboys to read news before you go whining about the FIA, ferrari and stewards...


----------



## Godot (Apr 2, 2009)

I think i'd better stop reading sport articles from the BBC


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 2, 2009)

Lewis is a real fucktard of a person, he reminds me of Schumacher, but without the God given talent.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 2, 2009)

ssouske said:


> i think its time for the hami fanboys to read the reason why their god was dqed...  apparently... lewis lied about the info he gave in aussieland... stewards checked the radio recordings and found out that lewis did stop to give truli the place... lewis testified that he didn't slow down or anything to give back truli that 3rd place... and it was under the safety car... and blah blah...
> 
> time for you whining fanboys to read news before you go whining about the FIA, ferrari and stewards...



no i think its time for you FIA/ferrari fanboys to see that this always happans to Mclaren  its deja vu year after year, how much do you wanna bet if it was another driver or team they wouldnt have done this


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 2, 2009)

ssouske said:


> i think its time for the hami fanboys to read the reason why their god was dqed...  apparently... lewis lied about the info he gave in aussieland... stewards checked the radio recordings and found out that lewis did stop to give truli the place... lewis testified that he didn't slow down or anything to give back truli that 3rd place... and it was under the safety car... and blah blah...
> 
> time for you whining fanboys to read news before you go whining about the FIA, ferrari and stewards...



Disqualify him all together? thats bullshit.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 2, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> no i think its time for you FIA/ferrari fanboys to see that this always happans to Mclaren  its deja vu year after year, how much do you wanna bet if it was another driver or team they wouldnt have done this



They gave Trulli a penalty to begin with didnt they ?
So all this crap about Mclaren is always in this shit....
Grow up. 
Hammilton and McLaren shouldnt've mislead the stewards.
Go read their appology letter or something.



maximilyan said:


> Disqualify him all together? thats bullshit.



No it isnt bullshit. Its a very sneaky action from both Mclaren and Hammilton.
For misleading the stewards. For gods sake we are talking about podium places here. I mean how can the stewards punish someone correctly someone told a big fat lie.
Its wrong to make Trulli look like a bad boy.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 2, 2009)

Trulli is one of the cleanest racers and most decent people on the grid.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 2, 2009)

its not the FIA's fault that hamilturd is lying scum


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 2, 2009)

Hammilton is a whore for podium places .


----------



## El Torero (Apr 2, 2009)

I´ve read in MARCA that Hamilton could be even more punished.

The case could be presented in the World Motor Council, which next gathering is in Paris the 14th of April. And the violation of the article 151c could have as biggest punishment the expulsion of the participation in this season championship.

But I don´t think Hamilton will be expulsed.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 2, 2009)

seriously... schumi was dqed in 1997 for slamming onto JV. hami lied... should he be dqed? maybe... maybe not... but lying definitely is a bad thing to do... 

i bet none of the hamilton fanboys will watch the rest of the season when their lewis gets dqed


----------



## Dan (Apr 2, 2009)

Meh, when he wins the Championship this year it will only make it sweeter. The amount of corruption against the black man is ridiculous. 

Fuck FIA, go eat a dick!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 2, 2009)

corruption?

the only corruption here is hamiltons and mclarens BLATANT lies!!


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 2, 2009)

Man, I do think Mclaren, and possibly hamilton is partly at fault here, but c'mon man.

FIA had access to the radio transmissions before hamilton even spoke with them.
Toyato dropped their appeal, so why was FIA still lookin into it?
Mclaren said that they were discussing whether to let him go pass when he went passed, so they hadnt come to a conclusion yet. This would mean hamilton didnt lie.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 3, 2009)

Uhmmm, dude .. there wasnt as much as stake here, but as individual cases this is at least on par with schumacher claiming his "hand slipped" when trying to kill Villeneuve.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 3, 2009)

maximilyan said:


> Man, I do think Mclaren, and possibly hamilton is partly at fault here, but c'mon man.
> 
> FIA had access to the radio transmissions before hamilton even spoke with them.
> Toyato dropped their appeal, so why was FIA still lookin into it?
> Mclaren said that they were discussing whether to let him go pass when he went passed, so they hadnt come to a conclusion yet. This would mean hamilton didnt lie.



They were discussing it, thats whats heard on the radio transmissions. Clearly they were holding back information.
And they didnt tell the FIA because mclaren thought they already investigated the radio contact between them and Hammilton.
So when Hammilton said it wasn't a team order to let Trulli pass him it was just a clever way to deceive the stewards.
Not really fair in my opinion.

*CLICK HERE*
For the Hammilton fans who are still disagreeing with this.
Check out this link for the radio transmissions.
weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## wsc (Apr 3, 2009)

ferrari is looking good during the practice man, hopefully the KERS will help them out in those long straights on qualifying and race day


----------



## Sci-Fi (Apr 4, 2009)

The rules only allow 6 secs of KERS use per lap, so it's not like you can save it up and use it all later. Have to use it each lap or forfeit that 6 secs of use. 

Another team is using KERS to power a cooling unit to the drivers suit.


> This is connected into a special driver suit and when the driver presses the KERS button (for a maximum of seconds per lap), cold liquid is circulated around his suit, reducing his body temperature.
> 
> Studies have showed that an increase in core body temperature of just one degree can reduce driver performance by as much as 23%. Therefore, while this system does not give any actual power gains, it should still be a significant performance advantage.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 4, 2009)

So:
-Pole position for Button. I hope he´ll get some love this season by the british fans, he´s doing a awesome season 
-Trulli 2nd
-Raikkonen 9th, Alonso 10th
-Hamilton 13th, Massa 16th


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 4, 2009)

kimi up to 7th 

i hope brawn gp get that shitty diffuser banned 

then they can go back to shitting about at the back like they use to 

lol lying-turd


----------



## wsc (Apr 4, 2009)

wow so KERS seems useless in Sepang


----------



## Godot (Apr 4, 2009)

It's official. Kers = fail


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 4, 2009)

Godot said:


> It's official. *Hamilton* = fail



........


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 4, 2009)

button on pole again Mclaren did better then last time  but still looks like another fail GP with the times, suprised massa did badley aswell


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 4, 2009)

Soon Hamilton fans will turn on him and sweat loyalty yo Booton


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 4, 2009)

I never disliked button or honda, so i dont mind tbh. he's british, so im not complainin.

my loyalty will always be with mclaren and hamilton though.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 4, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Soon Hamilton fans will turn on him and sweat loyalty yo Booton



nevar  i prefer though button wining then lets say ferrari 



maximilyan said:


> I never disliked button or honda, so i dont mind tbh. he's british, so im not complainin.
> 
> *my loyalty will always be with mclaren and hamilton though*.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 4, 2009)

I always thought Button was hard done by, it's good to see he's not going the way of the Fisichella.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 4, 2009)

true  last year was a terrible one for him


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 4, 2009)

Jenson is just a better driver than Lewis. He's just had the rough of the green with the cars he's been in tbh. Im ecstatic that he's doing so well


----------



## Dan (Apr 4, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> *Jenson is just a better driver than Lewis*. He's just had the rough of the green with the cars he's been in tbh. Im ecstatic that he's doing so well


                                                   .


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 4, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Jenson is just a better driver than Lewis. He's just had the rough of the green with the cars he's been in tbh. Im ecstatic that he's doing so well



. I was gunna neg you, but then I realised you simply dont know any better.

Thats a baseless claim if I ever saw one.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> .



lol i actually agree.............jenson button is a very average driver, in a far superior car.............


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 5, 2009)

what a weird race 

half the piont they get if i heard right :ho

at least hamilton got 1 :ho

ferrari with nothing  and who heard massa cry like a baby


----------



## wsc (Apr 5, 2009)

wow i feel cheated ;_;  Whoever give Kimi wet weather tyres that early is  two race into the calendar and we did't even have a proper finish to the race yet


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 5, 2009)

lol ferrari...................my god

brawn must be ROFL at them wankers!!

lol first they fuck up massa in quali, then with kimi easilly in 5th, they decided to ruin his whole race 

lol at ferrari dude saying 'kimi may get bac in the car if its fixed' , with kimi walking around in shorts and tshirt munching ice cream!

''"I was fifth wasn't I? Wasn't I fifth"

epic fail from lying-turd

haha massa?!


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 5, 2009)

wsc said:


> wow i feel cheated ;_;  Whoever give Kimi wet weather tyres that early is two race into the calendar and we did't even have a proper finish to the race yet







Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol ferrari...................my god
> 
> brawn must be ROFL at them wankers!!
> 
> ...



oh yeah kimi with the ice cream was just lol  he just doesnt care really 

on the radio massa was crying :ho i cant see anything then the ferrari dude told him calm down felipe its all good  (note he waent even driving )

but yeah ferrari messed up 

and wtf with kov


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 5, 2009)

''calm down felipe dear!!''

LMAO!!

yeah..............he really doesnt give a damn anymore >_>


----------



## wsc (Apr 5, 2009)

Kimi wearing shorts munching magnum drinking coke and smiling


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 5, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> ''calm down felipe dear!!''
> 
> LMAO!!
> 
> yeah..............he really doesnt give a damn anymore >_>



with that broken english accent massa 

he got his WC he only races for the money i think  lost the passion



wsc said:


> Kimi wearing shorts munching magnum drinking coke and smiling



 he still gets paid at the end of the day


----------



## Sci-Fi (Apr 5, 2009)

If they didn't change the start time of the race for Euro TV, it would have finished before the rains and darkness set in. As it was, teams made mistakes all over the place, some more than others. Found it a bit weird that they were going to let the other cars make up being a lap down if/when the race resumed if I heard the radio transmission right...only 2 cars, Button and Glock were on the lead lap because of all the pit stops. But the results were based on the last full lap of green-flag racing and Glock dropped to 3rd place.

Pretty interesting race overall, but not so much if you are a fan of one of the big teams.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 5, 2009)

it had some good overtaking


----------



## wsc (Apr 5, 2009)

where's the good' ol flying iceman


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 5, 2009)

wsc said:


> where's the good' ol flying iceman



more like ice-cream man!!

its not his fault he has a bunch of retards building his car


----------



## Dan (Apr 5, 2009)

Today's race was weird, happy for Button though.

 @ Kimi in his shorts eating an ice cream.


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2009)

Well done Jensen keep winning


----------



## wsc (Apr 5, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> more like ice-cream man!!
> 
> its not his fault he has a bunch of retards building his car



that is so true


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 5, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> more like ice-cream man!!
> 
> its not his fault he has a *bunch of retards *building his car



ferrari


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 5, 2009)

seriosuly! what are ferrari doing?! lol

if they wnted to take a risk, use massa! 

who was rotting in 11th!!

why use the car in 5th ?!


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 5, 2009)

they were risking in qualifing for mr cry baby


----------



## Morphine (Apr 5, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> more like ice-cream man!!
> 
> its not his fault he has a bunch of retards building his car




Yeah! That changing of the tires before it started raining totally got him 13th. And that rain!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2009)

Kimi Raikonnen is the new GOD of F1 

The ice cream man indeed


----------



## wsc (Apr 5, 2009)

all hail the ice cream man 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwsjQF8pCec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 5, 2009)

I dont get it, whats so special about eating an ice cream ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2009)

Getting out of your car, telling your team fuck you im not racing, calmly eating an ice cream,  all while in shorts, and there is a storm outside = EPIC


----------



## Dan (Apr 5, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Getting out of your car, telling your team fuck you im not racing, calmly eating an ice cream,  all while in shorts, and there is a storm outside = EPIC


This.

Can I add that room looks like a house, you'd never guess that was an area in the pit lane.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2009)

The only thing that would have made that scene more epic is a cameo from Sato.


----------



## Dan (Apr 5, 2009)

How comes Massa isn't "calm" like Kimi.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 5, 2009)

The ICE*cream*MAN 

lol alonso and webber being proper pussies!!!


----------



## ssouske (Apr 5, 2009)

another no points finish for ferrari... and another points finish for mr hamilton... 

wonder what hami will do this week to get his points stripped off his name... 

time to side with the new bigboys and forget about ferrari until they get a team that can make decent strategies and drivers who can drive properly... 

TAKUMA FTW!!!  oh wait... takuma isn't driving in F1...


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 5, 2009)

ssouske said:


> another no points finish for ferrari... and another points finish for mr hamilton...
> 
> wonder what FIA will do this week to get his points stripped off hamiltons name...
> 
> ...



fixed for you


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2009)

The FIA is not to blame for Hamilton lying.


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2009)

Takuma is the fodder of F1 if he did race today, alot of casualties where gonna occur.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 5, 2009)

@Scholzee
dun blame the FIA... blame "Lewis' manager" 


Vault said:


> Takuma is the fodder of F1 if he did race today, alot of casualties where gonna occur.



then that would make f1 more interesting...  the its gonna be BF1 GP... BLOODY FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 6, 2009)

if sato raced instead of buemi the world would have ceased to exist..........


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 6, 2009)

There would have been masses of Japanese samurai at each GP defending God!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 6, 2009)

.


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 6, 2009)

. this is why i fucking love kimi.

WOOOW.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 13, 2009)

A silly contribution before I go bye-bye for a bit.



			
				Autosport said:
			
		

> The Formula One world was reduced to tearful laughter today as David Coulthard confirmed that he is teaming up with long-time badminton rival Tim Burton to create a blockbuster film about his life. Coulthard announced that the movie is tentatively being called "David & Goliath," noting that although the name may be biblical in nature, Goliath in the title refers to the struggles he has to overcome.
> Coulthard admitted that his schedule would not permit him to star in the film, prompting fellow Scot Sean Connery to throw his hat in. Many were mystified by the choice of Connery taking on the role of the former Formula One driver. Coulthard assured us that it would "all make sense in the end" once he told us the storyline of the movie.
> 
> Together with Burton, Coulthard began to elaborate on how the movie would tie into his life. He informed the media present that the movie would take place in the year 2035 and that Connery would be playing a much older David Coulthard who would receive a notice from the great grandson of Richard Nixon, pleading for David, whom he believes to be the brave man who defeated Goliath, to come to the United States to defeat a powerful enemy, the Cuban invasion led by Dictator Fidel Schumacher, played by Tim Burton's loving pet Johnny Depp. David went on to explain that the film-version of himself would be take advantage of guns, grenades, a hunting knife, a teleportation device, and a bag full of random supplies to help him get out of wild situations.
> ...


----------



## ssouske (Apr 13, 2009)

Jessica said:


> A silly contribution before I go bye-bye for a bit.



this has got to be the most boring movie of all time... O_o its gonna be about dc crashing onto everyone. or dc letting everyone crash onto him...


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 14, 2009)

Who thinks Lewis Hamilton will repeat as World Champion? Or was his triumph just a fluke? Either way, I'm betting for Ferrari, Kimi Raikkonen, and Fernando Alonso to really dominate this time around.

*MR.SWISH!!!*​


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 14, 2009)

ill see that movie :ho 

and ^^ i think he wont win it this season Mclaren has to much problems this season but it wasent a fluke he will win many championships if he stays at Mclaren


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 14, 2009)

Hamilton is a lucky champion.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 14, 2009)

DirkDagger said:


> Who thinks Lewis Hamilton will repeat as World Champion? Or was his triumph just a fluke? Either way, I'm betting for Ferrari, Kimi Raikkonen, and Fernando Alonso to really dominate this time around.



imo, its not gonna be between those two... but its gonna go to the brawns especially if their diffuser gets approval from the FIA...

@Scholzee
i disagree with you... world champs always have 2 things with them. 1) skill and 2) luck. lewis had the most luck last year. while kimi had it all back in 2007. same with alonso. he won his wdcs because he is very lucky...
but that does not mean that all these champs have no skill... it again they need both to succeed.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 14, 2009)

I think Ferrari might make some serious adjustments with their car. Once they do that, with a good driver like Kimi, they should start dominating again. They were so dominant under years of Schumie, so I figure they have too much pride to just simply back down.

*MR.SWISH!!!*​


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 15, 2009)

ssouske said:


> imo, its not gonna be between those two... but its gonna go to the brawns especially if their diffuser gets approval from the FIA...
> 
> @Scholzee
> i disagree with you... world champs always have 2 things with them. 1) skill and 2) luck. lewis had the most luck last year. while kimi had it all back in 2007. same with alonso. he won his wdcs because he is very lucky...
> but that does not mean that all these champs have no skill... it again they need both to succeed.



lol so your saying he isent a good driver?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 15, 2009)

ssouske said:


> imo, its not gonna be between those two... but its gonna go to the brawns especially if their diffuser gets approval from the FIA...
> 
> @Scholzee
> i disagree with you... world champs always have 2 things with them. 1) skill and 2) luck. lewis had the most luck last year. while kimi had it all back in 2007. same with alonso. he won his wdcs because he is very lucky...
> but that does not mean that all these champs have no skill... it again they need both to succeed.


After Ferrari,Mclaren and others get the diffuser on their car then everything will be as it was last year.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 15, 2009)

DirkDagger said:


> I think Ferrari might make some serious adjustments with their car. Once they do that, with a good driver like Kimi, they should start dominating again. They were so dominant under years of Schumie, so I figure they have too much pride to just simply back down.





LivingHitokiri said:


> After Ferrari,Mclaren and others get the diffuser on their car then everything will be as it was last year.



yes. but my guess is that the car needs to be revised as a whole. its like comming up with a new car like an F60B. its just like what fernando alonso said. and it will take some time. now by that time brawn could be leading the pack with 20-30 something points. 



Scholzee said:


> lol so your saying he isent a good driver?


nope... what im saying is that lewis may be a good driver... but he was also glock-y. this year his luck ran out because mclaren gave him a fucked up car...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2009)

But a car which he placed better than it should be considering Twice (Before all the fuck ups he and Mclaren made after the aussie GP).  He is as good as people says he is and has shown it.

Now onto the diffusers.  Now I am not sure how much of a boost they give to Brawn, Toyota or Williams but one thing is for sure you can not just add one into the car for it to work.  You need to redesign the cars which can take weeks or months.  By then Brawn GP could be so far gone that even a resurgent Ferrari and McLaren would be too far behind in the points to make up.

As Alonso said "If they rule in favour of the Diffusers then no one can stop Brawn." or something alone those lines because he knows all the changes that will be needed won't be around till it is too late.

Now saying that I agree with todays decision.  The three teams read the rules and made their cars in such a way that they have an advantage BUT don't break any rules set by the FIA.  Also these 3 teams began designing these cars back in the middle of last season way in advance of the rest (Brawn being Honda at the time).  Hell Brawn last year offered the entire F1 paddock knowledge on how to use the diffusers so the others did not have a leg to stand on.

Also another question.  If/When the others design new cars to include the diffusers will they keep up with Brawn anyway.  Williams and Toyota the other 2 teams with them seem to be struggling to keep up with the Mercedes engine of Brawn.  Adding that Red Bull is keeping up with those two makes it seem that there is more to Brawn's domination than the diffusers.

Also LOL on Ferrari calling Ross Brawn arrogant.  This is the guy who along with Schumacher took a team going nowhere with Aleisi and Berger and turned it into the dominating force we seen in past 12 years.  This would be like Ferguson leaving United and take over a year or so later Middlesbrough taking them to top of the table and United board insulting Ferguson xD.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

No matter how great the dynamic of a car can be, it all goes down to that capability of the driver. Hamilton seems to be the most prolific driver F1 has seen since Schumie. Even though Raikkonen and Alonso are just about as good. The Ferrari and Renault teams will reconfigure their cars, and eventually, they will start dominating. Not even McLaren can match the ingenuity of both the Ferrari and Renault race teams. Both Kimi and Fernando are hungry for revenge. I doubt Hamilton can put on a display of dominance like Schumie, but who knows, Hamilton is being considered the Tiger Woods of F1.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> lol so your saying he isent a good driver?


There has been many average drivers that won championships


----------



## Sci-Fi (Apr 16, 2009)

Might be better and cheaper for the other teams to just improve the existing design, make KERS more reliable or take the KERS system completely off at least one car so they can score some points, and develop next year's car with the double decker diffusers. Some teams would need to redesign the gearbox and virtually change the entire undercarriage to obtain the aero/downforce benefits from the new diffusers...and that means spending a lot of cash. Plus you have the in-season ban on testing, so how do the teams know if they have it right before they race?


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 16, 2009)

I dont want this years F1 to be a one horse race, so i hope the other teams get there act together.



DirkDagger said:


> Hamilton is being considered the Tiger Woods of F1.



And for good reason.

Twice he has dragged good results out of a shit car.

A lot of people hail alonso as being one of the best drivers around, and rightly so. As a rookie hamilton matched his performance in the same car, and now hamilton has outperformed him in an inferior car.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

maximilyan said:


> I dont want this years F1 to be a one horse race, so i hope the other teams get there act together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said it! I hope this will be another exciting year in F1 racing. Not a One man, One team show.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 16, 2009)

ssouske said:


> yes. but my guess is that the car needs to be revised as a whole. its like comming up with a new car like an F60B. its just like what fernando alonso said. and it will take some time. now by that time brawn could be leading the pack with 20-30 something points.
> 
> 
> nope... what im saying is that lewis may be a good driver... but he was also glock-y. this year his luck ran out because mclaren gave him a fucked up car...



it was fate 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> There has been many average drivers that won championships



kimi being 1?

that sounds redicouils(however you spell that) right?

just like you saying hamilton is an average driver


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 16, 2009)

maximilyan said:


> I dont want this years F1 to be a one horse race, so i hope the other teams get there act together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7th in malay
and the less said about australia the better 
lying..........only finishing high coz kubica had a spazz attack


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

Team Ferrari, Team Renault, and Team McLaren are top 3 teams to watch for this F1 season. Just like last year.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2009)

Top 3 teams for what.  Battle Force India for last place xD


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 16, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> 7th in malay
> and the less said about australia the better
> lying..........only finishing high coz kubica had a spazz attack



The lying doesnt have anything to do with his driving. And those other drivers couldnt keep their cars on the road. End of. Hamilton finnished 4th. After started what was it? 17th?

7th was a good result considering his qualifying place and his car.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 16, 2009)

now to be serious..... neither 4th,7th 17, 3rd hell neither 2nd are good for Ferrari and Mclaren....


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 16, 2009)

im putting things into perspective. of course its not good by the team standards.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 16, 2009)

honestly speaking, lewis did a good job in malaysia. seriously though, if the race would have gone all the way, im betting massa could overtake hami... but race was abandoned just about past halfway... strategies have been working for mclaren... i would give lewis half the credit for the 7th place finish but its all again down to luck... believe me... this is not about being a ferrari fan. its looking at it at a more realistic way...

i guess its about time for the top teams to start moding their cars or completely abandon this year's cars and start designing next year's cars... just like what **cough**brawn**cough** did last year... 

anyway... in other mclaren related news, have you guys heard of the news that ron dennis has already severed his ties with the racing division so that he can focus on the new McLaren Automobile division? says they're currently designing the successor of the F1. currently called as the P11. articles about ron's departure from f1
Iron Club
Iron Club


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 16, 2009)

ZOMG!! DADDY LEFT MCLAREN!! WHO HAMMY GONA CRY TO NOW


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> ZOMG!! DADDY LEFT MCLAREN!! WHO HAMMY GONA CRY TO NOW


Huuuuweeee!!! That's a good one!


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 17, 2009)

no it isent


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 18, 2009)

more massa fail!

man get rid of these silly cars from the front 

no one wnats to see trulli vs barichello 

hamilton vs raikkonen is where its at


----------



## El Torero (Apr 18, 2009)

Fernando Alonso starts in 2nd place


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 18, 2009)

one thing i must say.... NO diffusers NO kers just simply driving talent and great car by Red Bull . Ferrari and Mclaren have no excuses now.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 18, 2009)

Rosberg = Hamilton


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 18, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> ZOMG!! DADDY LEFT MCLAREN!! WHO HAMMY GONA CRY TO NOW



Hamilton didnt seem all that upset to me. He said he wasnt dissapointed, merely suprised. No tears, he's a big kid now.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> more massa fail!
> 
> man get rid of these silly cars from the front
> 
> ...



Now we're talking.



LivingHitokiri said:


> one thing i must say.... NO diffusers NO kers just simply driving talent and great car by Red Bull . Ferrari and Mclaren have no excuses now.



Yeah because renault didnt fly in new diffusers this morning . Keep up to date. 

Congrats to Alonso, but clearly renault made huge strides seeing as how 3 of their cars are top 3 for tomorrows race.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 18, 2009)

i was talking about vettel


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 18, 2009)

well well things looking up  

the race is gonna be at 7 or 8am english time?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 19, 2009)

8 Am english time XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> hamilton vs raikkonen is where its at


Alonso vs Raikkonen. 
Why nt choose the two best drivers?



LivingHitokiri said:


> one thing i must say.... NO diffusers NO kers just simply driving talent and great car by Red Bull . *Ferrari and Mclaren have no excuses now*.


Oh heck yes, RBR has put tremendous amounts of egg on face.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 19, 2009)

this is interesting... rain+very tight turn 1-2. anyone going against vettel?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 19, 2009)

ferari no score again 

vettle is awesome 

lol sutil........


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 19, 2009)

interesting race i must say and congratulations  to Vettel  and Webber for good driving and flawless victory! Heiki did good work gaining the 5th place, as for Hamilton.... it seems the man of the rain is quite confused and must NOT to drive over kerbs on wet like you do on dry.
Ferrari.... Raikkonen had problem with his engine it seems??? bad race..( lol like it was first time he had problems with car )
Massa...if i where him i would start to throw everything on ferrari mechanics and especially at Domenicalli.... 
Overall.
Red Bull takes a 10
Brawn GP takes an 8
Mclaren gets a 6
Sutil ( yeah lol) gets a 5
Ferrari,BMW,Renault gets a solid 0


----------



## El Torero (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG what happened to Alonso


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 19, 2009)

congrats to vettel and webber  aussie :ho

improving Mclaren


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2009)

RBR is looking good for the constructors imo, they dont have the twin rear diffuser yet, that should give them like what 0.3 - 05 seconds?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Apr 19, 2009)

RBR was considered to be the best of the 'non-double diffusers' cars. If the FIA had outlawed the double diffusers, RBR would have become the favorites to win the WDC and Constructors titles.

Surprised Brawn didn't add enough fuel to go the distance on their 2nd stop. But it probably wouldn't have mattered considering the RBR cars performance in the wet.

Bahrain should be interesting next week.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 19, 2009)

comments: 
LMAO @ ferrari... scored nil yet again... must be their worst start since 1992. 
LOL @ lewis hami his race can be likened to playing snakes and ladders... passes someone and then drops down a couple of places.
LMAO @ piquet: he sucked all race long with 3 friggin front wing replacements. 
WOW @ RBR 1st win and 1st 1-2 finish.
YAY for Brawn... consistency is the key
and AWWWW for FIF1 almost scored but sutil had to crash... >.<


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 19, 2009)

You gotta admit it, Team Ferrari is at their weakest in nearly 20 years.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 20, 2009)

ssouske said:


> comments:
> *LMAO @ ferrari... scored nil yet again... must be their worst start since 1992. *
> LOL @ lewis hami his race can be likened to playing snakes and ladders... passes someone and then drops down a couple of places.
> LMAO @ piquet: he sucked all race long with 3 friggin front wing replacements.
> ...


make it 1981 my friend XD


----------



## Garfield (Apr 20, 2009)

lol piquet...

yay Button <3



> make it 1981 my friend XD


The commentator did say 1992 too but I see you're right. Link removed

Vettel is gonna be a smasher in Monaco if all goes well. I look forward to Alonso getting something soon as well.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 20, 2009)

the good thing that F1 is not predictable anymore ( not as much it was  few years ago at least ) and  we can enjoy some really good races!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 20, 2009)

Ferrari disposition...who'd have imagined...I mean McLaren/Ferrari/BMW/Renault are all nowhere near top...
THIS IS SO F'ING GREAT!


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 20, 2009)

DirkDagger said:


> You gotta admit it, Team Ferrari is at their weakest in nearly 20 years.



and im loving it


----------



## Garfield (Apr 20, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> and im loving it


You love one red and hate another


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 20, 2009)

Adee said:


> You love one red and hate another



life works in mysteries ways


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder why i dont see any Anti-Ferrari fans screaming about " omg FIA(T)  is supporting Ferrari amagad i quit F1 suck ktnx1111"


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2009)

I never thought I'd say that but


LOL FERRARI


----------



## wsc (Apr 20, 2009)

Ferrari better step up their game if they don't want to have a embaressing season 

whoever that design that trolly for nose changing in Toyota deserve a 13 months bonus


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 21, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> and im loving it


Same here! F1 race is now a *real RACE*!!!!!   

No more 1 or 2 team domination!!!!!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 21, 2009)

wsc said:


> Ferrari better step up their game if they don't want to have a embaressing season
> 
> whoever that design that trolly for nose changing in Toyota deserve a 13 months bonus


Ooh I was going to say...10 seconds! that was super!


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 21, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I wonder why i dont see any Anti-Ferrari fans screaming about " omg FIA(T)  is supporting Ferrari amagad i quit F1 suck ktnx1111"



 so far they arent and you seeing the results  well...



Zaru said:


> I never thought I'd say that but
> 
> 
> LOL FERRARI



good times  if only Mclaren were going good it would make it bitter sweet :ho



DirkDagger said:


> Same here! F1 race is now a *real RACE*!!!!!
> 
> No more 1 or 2 team domination!!!!!



races are good to watch with lots of teams having chances :ho i hope Mclaren now step it up they have been doing better each race


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 21, 2009)

the pace of ferrari is a joke!

last GP raikkonen pitted v.early, fuelled till the end, came out like 13th, even after all the drivers in front pitted.........*which was like 8 of them* he still finished 10th 

LOL

Buemi


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 21, 2009)

Raikkonen had Engine problems ... but still it doesn't excuse the teams performance overall


----------



## ssouske (Apr 21, 2009)

DirkDagger said:


> Same here! F1 race is now a *real RACE*!!!!!
> 
> *No more 1 or 2 team domination*!!!!!



sorry... but honestly speaking, how in heck did you arrive to this conclusion.. O_o things like this come out during or after the first euro race... (which is barcelona... 1 race away)... and from the results of the previous races, its currently a 1 horse race... only the brawns are consistent enough. the redbuls would be the chasing team... they're kinda like ferrari in 2006... fast on a case by case basis... and then the toyotas, and williamses are fast on qualy... but they also disappear fast during the race...  mclaren and renault are medicore, FIF1 is still the same crap from last year, and ferrari is shit...

so there is no friggin way this championship can be called a free-for all just like in 2003... 

funny how ferrari haters scream "yeah! f1 is exciting again!" whenever ferrari is doing so poorly....


----------



## wsc (Apr 21, 2009)

^ amen

you also don't hear them saying FIA is helping Ferrari omglolzolzr!!


----------



## ssouske (Apr 25, 2009)

more lulz @ ferrari... yesterday's free practice sessions... even force india is faster than them... and its the track where they tested a lot during the winter break...


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 25, 2009)

where was hamilton in practice?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Force India might actually make a point this race. That would be so awesoem. Ferrari with 0 points!


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 25, 2009)

force india


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 25, 2009)

i dot get ferrari, if they ahve no pace, why dont they just fuel it v.low and slam it up into the top4? instead of being heavy, then by the time the first pit stops come along, being 30 seconds behind the front runners?!

LOL webber owned by india


----------



## ssouske (Apr 25, 2009)

cuz slamming it in the top 4 makes it worse for the race... 

i can see the fruit of friday practice... now if kers can only take them somewhere in the top 5 at the start, then someone from ferrari can battle for a podium. provided the car will be reliable enough... O_o

as for race winners, im pinning my hopes on mr vettel and the brawns. lewis might make the podium, but still see 2 brawns maybe in the top 4 tomorrow.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 25, 2009)

hamilton good time


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2009)

Austrian victory imminent


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 25, 2009)

Trulli is gona win tomorrow


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 25, 2009)

trulli sucks on sundays 

FACKT!!

vettle or button win i can see
hamilturd podium
ferrari MAY get get a point


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 25, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> trulli sucks on sundays
> 
> FACKT!!
> 
> ...



No No No !


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 25, 2009)

Hamilton might be on podium


----------



## Garfield (Apr 26, 2009)

Man, Picquet is really going down. I hope Renault don't trade him to Force India in exchange for Sutil.

And Massa's streak must end this year!

Raceday in 40 minutes!!


----------



## ssouske (Apr 26, 2009)

37/57 laps to go... kimi is leading the race... 

thats good enough for me... 

eDIT: but ferrari had a 10 sec pitstop... O_O now he is behind piquet... O_o


----------



## Garfield (Apr 26, 2009)

lol Ferrari leading for first time this season.
Apparently Brawn have issues wit heat, so do Force India, sad news...

But Trulli doing so well! aaawesome! And Vettel just behind Trulli. I bet he'll go ahead before race ends!


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 26, 2009)

come on hamilton i hope for podium


----------



## chauronity (Apr 26, 2009)

lol if ferrari doesnt get a point or two, they're gonna shit bricks. Atleast half of the crew and the drivers would have to leave.

And regarding to the lie-gate of McLaren F1, i REALLY hope that they'll get atleast 100 minus points. If it were up to me to decide, hell i'd even kick them out from the whole series. 

(2nd scandal within 2 years, give me a break)


----------



## Garfield (Apr 26, 2009)

Trulli is holding his own pretty well. Vettel on soft isn't getting close. Trulli will be much faster next segment on soft. Good thing is that Button has more extra fuel on him to gain ground and come out ahead of trulli in next round of stops. Yay Button. I just hope their engines don't overheat.

EDIT- WAIT WHAT NOW THEY're saying Button had 7 sec of fuel, so lower than Trulli and he's going on 3 stop probably 

Didn't he stop for 9.5 sec and Trulli 7. something?


----------



## chauronity (Apr 26, 2009)

Is there any live stream or something else where i could follow this race live? For free, ofcourse.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 26, 2009)

its hamilton against trulli for a postion on the poduim


----------



## ssouske (Apr 26, 2009)

ferrari made some points!!!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 26, 2009)

DAMN YOU KIMI


----------



## wsc (Apr 26, 2009)

^ lol


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 26, 2009)

little dissapionted that hamilton didnt get 3rd but oh wel 4th got some pionts


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice race overall with some nice overtaking and exiting battles.
Congratulation to Jenson for great victory, well drove.
Finally Ferrari gets their first points after a good race for Raikkonen and painful one for Massa.The second pit stop for Raikkonen was fail though and i think he would take the 5th blace from Rubens but ohh well XD.
Sebastian and Jarno had some nice battles even though i expected much more from them especially on their soft tyres.
Hamiltons 4th place also shows that Mclaren slowly but steady is climbing to the top once again.
Let's hope that we will have an even more interesting race in Spain!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 26, 2009)

Lets hope Alonso scores some fucking podium on Spain turf T__T

Hamilton is so mediocre this season and suddenly quiet since the debacle. I wonder if there'll be talks of Hamilton X Renault with Piquet being dismissive.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 26, 2009)

its official, massa is now #2 driver 

man i hate seeing button win, he so shit >_<


----------



## Garfield (Apr 26, 2009)

If I could neg you, I'd totally neg you !!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 26, 2009)

lol Force India's bumping everyone.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 26, 2009)

@tachi
lol! yesterday it was sutil who ruined MW's quali lap. now its fisi making things hard for everyone... 

so again, toyota is good for qualy but kinda sucked in the race. anyway, massa got problems with KERS again. and it seems that ferrari does have some problems changing their front left tires... saw that on kimi and massa.  

heres to hoping that the updates for the next race can make the F60 something like the F2004...  a car that will make the anti-fezza people cry like sissy girls...


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 26, 2009)

Adee said:


> Lets hope Alonso scores some fucking podium on Spain turf T__T
> 
> *Hamilton is so mediocre this season* and suddenly quiet since the debacle. I wonder if there'll be talks of Hamilton X Renault with Piquet being dismissive.



You must be retarded.

We all know Kovalainen isnt anything special, but hamilton has completely out performed him. The huge gap between their performances in the same car should tell you how well hamilton is driving. 

I think anyone in their right mind would tell you that hamilton is doing extremely well considering his car's capabilities.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 26, 2009)

Fisichella put on his Sato hat


----------



## ssouske (Apr 26, 2009)

^
i disagree... fisi has been like that since his last time with renault... (2006 remember schumi and the 248F1 in brazil? ) 

sato on the otherhand, its not his fault. all the crap cars that he got failed due to his massive awesomeness...


----------



## wsc (Apr 26, 2009)

I really hope Ferrari will have a big step forward in Spain. McLaren and Renault are using their interim diffuser already no? If Ferrari did put up the diffuser in Spain I hope they can improve leaps and bounds


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 27, 2009)

yh, ferrrari spazzed out the pit stop! no ay shud kimi have come out behind that shitty brawn car.........


----------



## Sci-Fi (Apr 27, 2009)

Well...with the ban on in-season testing, Ferrari as well as the other non-double diffusers have to make a guess at how to make the diffusers work on their cars. They certainly have the development money to do so. But without the ability to run a few laps to compare their new parts and refine them 'before' using them in a race, the downforce benefits can vary widely. It's not as simple as just adding them in without modding or redesigning the bodywork and/or mechanical parts.

With the break, we'll see if the other teams new aero parts can close the gap at the next race. Surprised Ferrari didn't equip one car with interim diffuser parts...might have helped and certainly would have generated enough data to analyze and compare.


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont really understand this "Mclaren 3 race ban thing". Does that mean that the drivers wont be racing at all? or simply that as a team Mclaren cannot pick up points?


----------



## ssouske (Apr 29, 2009)

that means no mclaren cars will be on the grid for the next 3 races. just like how honda got a 3 race ban back in 2005 for the extra fuel tank their car had... O_o


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 29, 2009)

Suspended 3 race ban means that they have will get a 3 race ban if the FIA thinks they finish higher than the FIA Likes.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 29, 2009)

Nemesis said:


> Suspended 3 race ban means that they have will get a 3 race ban if the FIA thinks they finish higher than the FIA Likes.



oh yeah! that one too... 



you really can tell who the mclaren fanboys are...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2009)

if FIA hated Mclaren as most of people say then MClaren would be penalized like Shumacher and Ferrari did in 97.


----------



## bern (May 1, 2009)

with all the Mclaren Saga going on since 2008.....shows thats they are not a worthy F1 team....anyway now that all the top teams are struggling....with some 40 million budget cap coming along...i guess this totally kill off the excitement of Ferrari, Mclaren and BMW.....bravo to those teams which always regards as "just to make up numbers" 

without those 2 big teams in the podium....slowly and surely F1 fan will lose all their interest in these sports...so what if next season a couple of new team or new venue for F1....


----------



## maximilyan (May 2, 2009)

Ok, so its my understanding that this punishment has not been inforced, but is merely a threat of what will happen if mclaren breach the rules and regulations


----------



## Scholzee (May 2, 2009)

now im confused


----------



## bern (May 2, 2009)

yup the suspension wouldnt be inforced....it shld be but FIA have decided not to due to Mclaren " Open and honesty " during interview and hw they addressed the qns frm FIA 

lame......anyway hahahaa....


----------



## Tachikoma (May 2, 2009)

McLaren need to freshen things up and get a pro PR team to try and put value into the brand again, cause even amongst McLaren fans things are looking bleak.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2009)

Btw any F1 streaming sites around here for us non british?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 8, 2009)

I want to watch the free practice  !


----------



## Scholzee (May 8, 2009)

:ho button fastest?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2009)

Ferrari screwed?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 8, 2009)

its still friday practice.
I think we can expect some different things in the quali !


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2009)

Yeah but you must admit.... we are doing awful so far 
i really hope we can manage get in the points with both cars!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 8, 2009)

*Spanish Grand Prix free practice session one* 
1.  BUTTON        Brawn         1m21.799s 
2.  TRULLI        Toyota        1m22.154s
3.  KUBICA        BMW           1m22.221s
4.  HEIDFELD      BMW           1m22.658s
5.  NAKAJIMA      Williams      1m22.659s
6.  ROSBERG       Williams      1m22.667s
7.  PIQUET        Renault       1m22.753s
8.  GLOCK         Toyota        1m22.828s
9.  MASSA         Ferrari       1m22.855s
10. BARRICHELLO   Brawn         1m22.859s
11. RAIKKONEN     Ferrari       1m22.873s
12. WEBBER        Red Bull      1m22.934s
13. VETTEL        Red Bull      1m22.959s
14. HAMILTON      McLaren       1m23.077s
15. BOURDAIS      Toro Rosso    1m23.088s
16. FISICHELLA    Force India   1m23.089s
17. ALONSO        Renault       1m23.157s
18. BUEMI         Toro Rosso    1m23.185s
19. KOVALAINEN    McLaren       1m23.522s
20. SUTIL         Force India   1m23.536s


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 8, 2009)

Barrichello is between the ferrari's.
It doesnt say a thing.
We can only wait and see what the quali brings us.
Lets hope ferrari does a good job !


----------



## Tachikoma (May 8, 2009)

BMW are looking good for a result.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 8, 2009)

25 minutes to go for the pract2... lets hope to see something interesting!


----------



## Scholzee (May 8, 2009)

lol such bad times Mclaren


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 9, 2009)

Ferrari.............


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 9, 2009)

McLaren isnt doing any better......
Raikonen shouldve gone out.
What a retard !


----------



## Scholzee (May 9, 2009)

well its not like Mcalren are doing good 

ferrari messed up with rai


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 9, 2009)

YEAH!!

we can finally get back to epic kimi vs lewis battles...................for P10


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 9, 2009)

Bitches Massa on the second row  !


----------



## Scholzee (May 9, 2009)

cesc wasent that spossed to happan like 2 races ago but rai got owned 

massa


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 9, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> cesc wasent that spossed to happan like 2 races ago but rai got owned
> 
> massa



was that when lewis *rain master* lyingturd spun 23582-08 times?! 

YEAH BITCHES!! MASSA FUCK UP THE SHITTY VETTLE-RUBENS-BUTTON TRIO!! THEY SO BOOOOOOOOOOORING!!! KERS THE SHIT OUT OF THEM IN THE START


----------



## wsc (May 9, 2009)

my my ferrari did it again ;_;


----------



## ssouske (May 9, 2009)

ferrari back on track... but they're still making them stupid cock-ups that ruined their possible 1-2 finish in spain... anyway... im looking forward @ what speed the fezzas have... massa is the heavily fueled compared to the other bitches on the top 4...


----------



## wsc (May 10, 2009)

cant wait for today hope it's not the boredfest


----------



## bern (May 10, 2009)

At least Ferrari seem to wake up already......better performance for the car....with much speed......hopefull they can do some catch up later part of the races....


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2009)

This season has been boring not exciting 

Season's too one sided, by the time Ferrari have a car that can compete it would be too late ¬__¬


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 10, 2009)

Webber:

Feliped fucked up..........*sees camera*


----------



## wsc (May 11, 2009)

webber's gold :lol

i can't believe ferrari fucked up, again 

why ferrari why


----------



## ssouske (May 11, 2009)

this has got to be the worst ferrari season in recent memory. and its not because they have a crappy car like in 05. they just have crap people running the show now...


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 11, 2009)

why people criticising kimi for? even the worlds most paid driver cant drive a pile of turd............run by a group of turds.........


----------



## Hiroshimo (May 11, 2009)

i think the new rules dont make f1 more interesting!

last season there were battles like ferrari against mclaren, but now the brawn cars win everytime!
so new winners but no action anymore


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2009)

Brawn offered everyone the designs on how to implement the Diffusers but they all refused during last season so the teams that are lagging only have themselves to blame.  Except red bull as they seem to be awesome and couldn't redisgn to implement if they wanted to since their cars are too different.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 12, 2009)

The last time I remember lolling at ferrari so much was 95/96 with the upside down nose cone, before that was the berger/alesi era


----------



## ssouske (May 12, 2009)

just found a nice article about next year's championship...

anyone interested in F1 without Ferrari, McLaren, BMW, Renault, RedBull and Toyota? 
go with a bang

if there are 2 things F1 can do without... it would be mad max and greedy bernie... 

has anyone here even heard of max's plans on creating a single engine for all championships? meaning theres just one FIA engine for all of the championships done by the FIA... like F1, WRC, GP2, GT, LeMans etc... one engine that can be run in many configurations. like in F1 you have a HUGE turbo. while for some other championships, you have normally aspirated engines... 
if that ever happens, i think its good bye motorsport...


----------



## Tachikoma (May 12, 2009)

The men is suits sure love to kill development.


----------



## Hiroshimo (May 12, 2009)

in my opinion f1 was most interesting in the past when there were the battles between schumacher and mika h?kkinen (written correctly?)

this was so amazing and there were crashs at every start.
not good for the drivers but very exciting


----------



## Scholzee (May 12, 2009)

shumi vs mika was good  they were to friendly though


----------



## Hiroshimo (May 12, 2009)

but they did not have to be more aggressive because crashs were enough^^
and engines broke and something like that
in this season: nearly nothing


----------



## Scholzee (May 12, 2009)

but i liked crashes :ho of course not for the drivers to get hurt  

i still remeber mikas famous move


----------



## Hiroshimo (May 12, 2009)

yes of course i like crashes, too^^
i meant that in the past there were more crashes than today so these were enough


----------



## Scholzee (May 12, 2009)

oh 

who you support ?


----------



## Hiroshimo (May 12, 2009)

of course i support vettel as a german girl^^
hes young and a very good talent and german


----------



## Scholzee (May 12, 2009)

german ay 

just in
FERRARI have confirmed they will not compete in next year’s Formula One Championship because of their opposition to the new technical regulations adopted by the FIA. 

lol wtf


----------



## Tachikoma (May 12, 2009)

2-tiered championship ftl.


----------



## Scholzee (May 12, 2009)

here is full article



> Ferrari will quit Formula One at the end of season if the sport adopts a budget cap for 2010, the Italian company's board have warned.
> 
> 
> Toyota and Red Bull, who also own Ferrari-powered Toro Rosso, have already threatened not to enter next year's championship unless the new rules published by the governing FIA are changed.
> ...


----------



## Dan (May 12, 2009)

Hamilton and Raikonnen at Mclaren.


----------



## Scholzee (May 12, 2009)

rai looks like he wants to quit the sport im not so sure m8


----------



## ssouske (May 13, 2009)

actually... its not just ferrari... take a good look at what teams are confirmed so far for 2010... 

so i see mclaren, williams, Force India, and brawn. now if im not mistaken, mclaren is also against the 2 tier championship that might go next year if mad max refuses to talk to fota...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 13, 2009)

Red bull boss Dietrich Mateschitz also confirmes they will not compete next year unless the rules change.
Why are they screwing up f1 ? Fucking FIA and Max Mosley.


----------



## wsc (May 13, 2009)

so next year we'll have how many teams left?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 13, 2009)

Probably 2 
xD


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 13, 2009)

yyh, the mika / MS duel was epic, yet freindly, liek the federer/nadal duel

they respected each other, yet had awesome abttles

lol kimi and hamilturd at McLaren!! 

it would only be right for kimi to end where he got his fitsr win


----------



## wsc (May 13, 2009)

ya mika and michael was epic 
mika's such a good friend to michael too


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 13, 2009)

Go to Ralph he can continue .
I remember mika crying when he crashed his car.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 13, 2009)

Bravo,Mosley. How freaking retarded people can be in order to destroy F1 with a shitty budget cap rule ?
Formula 1 is becoming more and more close to a joke.


----------



## Scholzee (May 13, 2009)

down,down and down thats how f1 is gonig


----------



## K. (May 13, 2009)

I don't think that will happen. Ferrari leaving F1 is equivalent to the end of the world.


----------



## ssouske (May 13, 2009)

wsc said:


> so next year we'll have how many teams left?


that would be 3-4... but it depends if mclaren will also pull out...  so the other 3 are privateers brawn, Force India, and Williams...


Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Go to Ralph he can continue .
> I remember mika crying when he crashed his car.


i remember mika crying when his car's engine expired on the last lap in spain...


----------



## K. (May 13, 2009)

lol Renault just put out a team statement today prretty much saying the same thing as Ferrari.


----------



## Scholzee (May 13, 2009)

ssouske said:


> that would be 3-4... but it depends if mclaren will also pull out...  so the other 3 are privateers brawn, Force India, and Williams...
> 
> *i remember mika crying when his car's engine expired on the last lap in spain... *



 

 i was to


----------



## wsc (May 13, 2009)

with 5 corners to go ;_;
he sat on coulthard's car to go back to the pit i think


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 14, 2009)

yeha i remember this moment.. i was like  no fucking way!


----------



## ssouske (May 14, 2009)

K. said:


> lol Renault just put out a team statement today prretty much saying the same thing as Ferrari.


next year's grid will just be Brawns, Force Indias, Williamses, USF1s, ProDrives, and probably super aguri 



Scholzee said:


> i was to





wsc said:


> with 5 corners to go ;_;
> he sat on coulthard's car to go back to the pit i think





LivingHitokiri said:


> yeha i remember this moment.. i was like  no fucking way!



you all know what happened to me when i saw that... 

 i was like that... especially after mika's mclaren stopped. all cameras were focused on michael's F2000 who earlier gave up chasing mika...  suddenly, michael looked extremely fast... and then the moment he passed mika's car was 

but still you can't help but feel sorry for mika. the mclarens were fast but unreliable that year. and he lead the race from start until the penultimate lap...


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 14, 2009)

Its sad for Mika, but who cares  !


----------



## Scholzee (May 14, 2009)

i do      .


----------



## wsc (May 14, 2009)

Although I'm a big ferrari fan, I felt bad for Mika that year


----------



## Scholzee (May 15, 2009)

if only all ferrari fans felt sorry for hamilton sometimes


----------



## wsc (May 15, 2009)

^


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 15, 2009)

i dont know  -edit-


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 15, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> if only all ferrari fans felt sorry for hamilton sometimes



wtf man ? why would we feel sorry ?


----------



## ssouske (May 15, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> if only all ferrari fans felt sorry for hamilton sometimes



could happen if he became 1) best friends with schumi, or 2) a ferrari driver... 

but that would not happen. cuz 1) there might be no more ferrari next year and 2) luca likes whiney alonso over lying lewis...


----------



## Scholzee (May 15, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> wtf man ? why would we feel sorry ?



cause you love him so much 



ssouske said:


> could happen if he became 1) best friends with schumi, or 2) a ferrari driver...
> 
> but that would not happen. cuz 1) there might be no more ferrari next year and 2) luca likes whiney alonso over lying lewis...



 good pionts


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 23, 2009)

LOL

HAMILTURD INTO WALL


----------



## Scholzee (May 23, 2009)

csec  shouldnt you be saying ferrari well kimi 2nd or w/e he finshed


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 23, 2009)

kimi coming 2nd was to be expected  so no surprise


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (May 23, 2009)

at least one english person was on poll so its ok


----------



## Scholzee (May 23, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> kimi coming 2nd was to be expected  so no surprise



*looks at his points*  kinda surpised

he will probley hug the wall again  no worries


----------



## wsc (May 23, 2009)

wow Kimi qualified second!! hope ferrari will not screw up the strategy tomorrow lol


----------



## Garfield (May 24, 2009)

Button est le sans pareil.

Guy's becoming a whiz man.

btw, loving Monaco.

And they're talking about no refuelling next year (?) from what the commentators said....suckkkky.


----------



## Scholzee (May 24, 2009)

1 more hr  :ho


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 24, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> 1 more hr  :ho



Below is the provisional grid for Monaco with each car's weight. Lewis Hamilton qualified 16th but will start 20th due to a gearbox-change penalty.

1. Jenson Button, Brawn GP, 647.5 kg
2. Kimi Raikkonen, Ferrari, 644
3. Rubens Barrichello, Brawn GP, 648
4. Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull, 631.5
5. Felipe Massa, Ferrari, 643.5
6. Nico Rosberg, Williams, 642
7. Heikki Kovalainen, McLaren, 644
8. Mark Webber, Red Bull, 646.5
9. Fernando Alonso, Renault, 654
10. Kazuki Nakajima, Williams, 668
11. Sebastien Buemi, Toro Rosso, 670
12. Nelson Piquet, Renault, 673.1
13. Giancarlo Fisichella, Force India, 693
14. Sebastien Bourdais, Toro Rosso, 699.5
15. Adrian Sutil, Force India, 670
16. Nick Heidfeld, BMW Sauber, 680
17. Robert Kubica, BMW Sauber, 696
18. Jarno Trulli, Toyota, 688.3
19. Timo Glock, Toyota, 700.8
*20. Lewis Hamilton, McLaren, 645.5*

:ho


----------



## Scholzee (May 24, 2009)

damn you csec damn you .....


----------



## Garfield (May 24, 2009)

He's the defending champion though.


I wonder if Raikonnen can win this. He cetainly has the better start with the KERS. But his luck and Ferrari strategy haven't been the best this seaon.


----------



## Garfield (May 24, 2009)

Button <3333


----------



## wsc (May 24, 2009)

well done ferrari looks like they are progressing really well !


----------



## Tachikoma (May 24, 2009)

I'll say it again, glad Button has a car to show his worth.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 24, 2009)

Toro Rosso: You have to push harder! You're losing time.
Sebastien Buemi: It's ok! I fastened a tow-rope to the back of the Renault in front of me. I won't lose position.
Toro Rosso: Errr. What happens when he brakes at a corner?
Sebastien Buemi: Then I guess I'll ram him and take us both off!

Ferrari: Felipe DO NOT cut the chicane. This is our 2nd FIA warning! 
Felipe Massa: Don't worry Rob, baby! We are FERRARI! 
Ferrari: DO NOT cut the chicane again but keep pushing.
Felipe Massa: The FIA won't discipline us anyway, they love us too much. But, ok. [blows kiss]

Robert Kubica: There is problem with car. I'm pulling into pit.
Sauber: Did you break your nose again?
Robert Kubica: GRRRR! JUST WAIT THERE!!!

Brawn: Great effort Jenson. Well done!
Jenson Button: YEEEEEHAWWWWWW WOOOHOOOHOOOHOOO MONACO BABY YEAH!
Brawn: I'm not Filipe Massa. So don't call me baby, ok?

Ferrari: WOOOHOO! Kimi, Well done! You got 3rd place!
Kimi Raikkonen: Somebody told me ice-cream van is next to podium. I want get there first for chocolate-mint surprise with extra toppings.
Ferrari: Ok, hmmmm. 
Kimi Raikkonen: I told Button before race, "winners park in pits at Monaco." Now you go distract Barrichello and stop him getting to ice-cream van before me too.

Red Bull: Why did you crash? What happened?
Sebastian Vettel: I was thinking of that girl on the Martini board and lost concentration.

McLaren: What made you spin and crash Heikki? Was it a fault on the car?
Heikki Kovalainen: No, I was thinking of that girl on the Martini advert board.

Williams: How can you crash on the last lap????
Kazuki Nakajima: That girl on the Martini advert, she's so beautiful. Sorry, what did you say?


----------



## Scholzee (May 24, 2009)

thoese are epic and true

cesc ....


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 25, 2009)

Not a big follower here so I might be wrong, but seeing last season's results and then looking at this season only proves how little driving skills there is included and how vasty dependant on technology the whole F1 is.


----------



## Scholzee (May 25, 2009)

technology dpeneds a lot of course but its not everthing look and button and ruebns results or last year lewis and kov 

kov been one of the lameist drivers for Mclaren i have ever seen so far


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 25, 2009)

KOvi is like the opoosite of hakki and raiko! his just THERE! to fill in the numbers! atleast Nakajima gives us all LOLS

his sooooooooo bland

like a chicken korma.........


----------



## Scholzee (May 25, 2009)

, normally i would defend him but he has been very dissapionting this season


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 26, 2009)

Nakajima..... I dont know why Japanese suck at driving F 1 cars :/


----------



## Tachikoma (May 26, 2009)

SATO


----------



## Scholzee (May 29, 2009)

The prospect of Ferrari pulling out of Formula One disappeared when they joined all the other current teams in signing up for next season.


"All FOTA teams have today submitted conditional entries for the 2010 FIA Formula One World Championship," said a statement by the Formula One Teams Association


----------



## Garfield (May 31, 2009)

> Red Bull: Why did you crash? What happened?
> Sebastian Vettel: I was thinking of that girl on the Martini board and lost concentration.
> 
> McLaren: What made you spin and crash Heikki? Was it a fault on the car?
> ...



Nice 
Enough to lose the concentration


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 31, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nakajima..... I dont know why Japanese suck at driving F 1 cars :/



lol the japs suck as hard as england 

so they make animes/manga in which they are good at sports


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd love for Mark Webber to get his first win in his career this season!  Anybody else see it happening?


----------



## Garfield (Jun 3, 2009)

> lol the japs suck as hard as england



I hope you're referring to English Football team (current) =P

Damn I have a test this Sunday so can't even watch the qualifying >_>


----------



## Garfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Q1 top 4 same as Q3

nice.

GO BUTTON!!!

Barichello did 3rd fastest on heavier load though, not bad.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2009)

adee said:


> I hope you're referring to English Football team (current) =P
> 
> Damn I have a test this Sunday so can't even watch the qualifying >_>



 england are fail at everything!!

yay!! jenny finally not on pole >_>


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 6, 2009)

vettel ay


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> vettel ay



WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR GOD?!?


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 6, 2009)

thats what happand


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> thats what happand



stupid women...........killing sportsmens careers >_>


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 6, 2009)

its a sad world, lewis hasent learned to keep up with both


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2009)

lol ask david beckham what happned when you mix it up with a popstar :ho


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 6, 2009)

you get a boot to the face 

thats what he told me  and sold to win only 1 league title with gaymadrid


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 6, 2009)

If Lewis had Button's car then he'd be winning every race too...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2009)

lewis did have the best car for the last 2 seasons 

this is karma for calling the backmarkers ''the monkeys at the back''


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 7, 2009)

Lightning Strike said:


> I'd love for Mark Webber to get his first win in his career this season!  Anybody else see it happening?



No, vettel is so far the better driver.
As long as the top 3drivers dont get into trouble they will drive away from webber.
So i dont see webber winning.


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 7, 2009)

dont be bitter cesc 

and i would rather have webber wining  i wanna hear that aussie anthem


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 7, 2009)

I would give massa more chance of winning than webber.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2009)

as long as jenny dont win then im happy


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol I think the commentator just said that for the 3rd race in a row, 2008 champ Hamilton has been lapped 

Button and BRAWN to win!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 8, 2009)

this season is a joke

how can someone who won 1 race in 150 starts suddenly be world champ >_>

hope Max & Bernie realise how fucked up banning testing was

anywho, heres a REAL NOT TOTALLY MADE UP radio transmission

Hamilton: Alonso has just got passed me, didn't even think he was behind me...
Mclaren:...Er...Lewis...hate to break this to you...but that wasn't Alonso


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 8, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> No, vettel is so far the better driver.
> As long as the top 3drivers dont get into trouble they will drive away from webber.
> So i dont see webber winning.



Well he outdid Vettel today, even with the poll position, so I wouldn't rule him out.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 9, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> this season is a joke
> 
> how can someone who won 1 race in 150 starts suddenly be world champ >_>
> 
> ...


YAY BUTTON GOT HATERS

I'm happy :>

GO BUTTON!!!!


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 9, 2009)

lol...there are a lot of drivers in F1 (past and present) that never got a chance to drive a front running car or moved to the wrong team. And there were many that couldn't win with a superior car. Some were/are considered #2 drivers and their job was to hold up the field to protect the team leader and allow them to build up large leads.

Button really made too many personal mistakes/decisions early in his career and his best year was in 2004 when he finished 3rd (85 pts) in the drivers championship in a BAR.


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 9, 2009)

cesc hates everyone expect kimi


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 9, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> cesc hates everyone expect kimi



not true, i also like ALonso


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 9, 2009)

oh opps ....

it was alonsos plan all along  pick a fight with lewis and gains csec support


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 9, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> not true, i also like ALonso



I used too, but after he left Renault for McLaren it pissed me off... Still, top marks to the guy.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2009)

you know what, screw F1!

did anyone see the Moto GP today?

my god!!!

this was the track where in F1 i cant recall 3 overtakes!!

Luis Figo Slams Real Madrid's 'Shameful' Summer Spending


----------



## Godot (Jun 14, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> you know what, screw F1!
> 
> did anyone see the Moto GP today?
> 
> ...



Did you see 125cc as well? n00b at the front slowed down, thinking he'd won the race, but he still had a lap left to do.

He finished 3rd


----------



## wsc (Jun 14, 2009)

oh mang the final lap was crazy!!! 

Rossi showed his class lol, go Rossi!!

Poor Lorenzo though that was his home GP ;_;


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 19, 2009)

*F1 teams drop breakaway bombshell 				*




> *Formula One has been thrown into chaos after the Formula One Teams Association (Fota) carried out its threat to set up a rival championship in 2010.*


----------



## wsc (Jun 19, 2009)

i dont know how i feel about that matter...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 19, 2009)

Fuck Max and Bernie, this is good news, the only thing true F1 will lose is the name "F1".


----------



## ssouske (Jun 19, 2009)

honestly... this is bad. any split on any sport can only produce bad results. take a look at cart and IRL. when IRL split off from cart, everything died. now, nascar is king of the hill in us


----------



## wsc (Jun 19, 2009)

i'm on FOTA side of course, fuck Max/Bernie!!!
i hope FOTA run their own series successfully and destroy Max, and fast!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 19, 2009)

ssouske said:


> honestly... this is bad. any split on any sport can only produce bad results. take a look at cart and IRL. when IRL split off from cart, everything died. now, nascar is king of the hill in us


Not so much, look who F1 has ... Williams, ForceIndia, other privateers. 

Look at FOTA
BMW, Toyota, Ferrari, Mercedes ... 

I dont think it will take fans all too long to figure out what series will be real F1.


----------



## ssouske (Jun 19, 2009)

to hell with max and bernie...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL F1, max and bernie are so gay! so many shitty rules!!!

F1 will be epic next year ............wiliams and force india 

if Formula FOTA does go through, all i wish is that its not on sky, or some other digital channel, A1 suffered from the face no one watched it


----------



## wsc (Jun 19, 2009)

congrats to william for WDC and WCC champion next year


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 19, 2009)

so the teams droping out will create a new championship


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 19, 2009)

wsc said:


> congrats to william for WDC and WCC champion next year



Sato MkII AKA Nakajima FTW!


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 20, 2009)

F1 is more about the teams. Saw a report that at least one track (Monaco) won't host a F1 race without Ferrari in it.

If all the big teams and star drivers are in a new series, it won't take long before F1 folds. Many tracks Bernie abandoned might find new life, and lower fees, with the new series. Add a few street courses to bring the race to the masses, lower ticket prices and you have a winner. Initially limiting the number of races outside of Europe would be a good way to generate a lot more interest in the new series and lower costs. Europe is the main F1 market anyways.

ACO, ALMS, IMSA, etc etc can be the sanctioning body. TV contracts should be relatively easy to negotiate. 

Expect the major F1 sponsors not affiliated with any team to move to the new series. Bernie isn't in the habit to give discounts, refunds, or makeups to advertisers/sponsors if the TV ratings and/or live attendance take a dive. Many F1 events this year were poorly attended. So it would be an easy business decision to switch/move.

Bernie has the most to lose with his '100-year' F1 commercial rights contracts.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 20, 2009)

Sci-Fi said:


> F1 is more about the teams. Saw a report that at least one track (Monaco) won't host a F1 race without Ferrari in it.
> 
> If all the big teams and star drivers are in a new series, it won't take long before F1 folds. Many tracks Bernie abandoned might find new life, and lower fees, with the new series. Add a few street courses to bring the race to the masses, lower ticket prices and you have a winner. Initially limiting the number of races outside of Europe would be a good way to generate a lot more interest in the new series and lower costs. Europe is the main F1 market anyways.
> 
> ...



just hope i never see the valencia track ever again

the most eventful thing about it last year was kimis engine blow up


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 21, 2009)

mark webber



> "Kimi was, I don't know, drinking some vodka or dreaming or something. I don't know what the hell he was doing




102 is out

fucking cock, has one good season , and now getting all cocky, fuck you, go back and choke in the race, like you do, lousy piece of shit >_>

webber been getting well cocky this year, i use to think he was a cool guy...........


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2009)

I remember when webber got a point in his first race and everyone was like THTS A GD DRVR

Also fuck yeaaaah red bull


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 21, 2009)

Its wasn't Kimi's fault at all tbh, as you can see kimi was at the left side all the time , he didnt took the race line to take the right corner corectlly.Webber before he blames someone for his incapabilities should learn driving better and accept defeat by his teammate.
Anyway the race was good for both Ferrari and Red Bull. 
Well done for Vettel's 2nd  season victory  and Massa for superb driving,Kimi could do better but he seems to be unlucky for having Trully infront of him


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 21, 2009)

lol the 'trulli train'!! i rememebr like 5 cars behind him at one race!!! 

he always seems to be 'JUST THERE!' haha


----------



## wsc (Jun 21, 2009)

total domination from red bull


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 21, 2009)

webber will get that win sometime :ho


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 21, 2009)

F1 is dead 

was nice to see alonso and hamilton ACTAULLY racing!


----------



## ssouske (Jun 23, 2009)

Hitler's reaction to FOTA's breakaway series...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 23, 2009)

Breakaway cant happen soon enough


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 23, 2009)

''They really bonded after Max's nazi whore incident''

LMAO!


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 23, 2009)

lol...'Alonso already drives a tank'...funny subtitles


----------



## wsc (Jun 23, 2009)

ssouske said:


> Hitler's reaction to FOTA's breakaway series...


----------



## ssouske (Jun 26, 2009)

hnn... odd... nobody posted about the wmsc ruling... 

FOTA HAS WON!!! :

hopefully Mad Max will keep his promise of standing down come october...

but then again there are reports of mad max doing a u-turn...


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 26, 2009)

not a u-turn


----------



## ssouske (Jun 30, 2009)

oh dear... max claims that FIA member clubs are ushering him to run for presidency again.. 
which member clubs? automobile club of romania? indonesia? botswana? afghanistan? 

and rumors about alonso being confirmed next year for ferrari are floating. and kimi doing rally this year kinda points at him doing WRC next year...


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 1, 2009)

omg   this dude doesnt get a message


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 4, 2009)

> Bernie Ecclestone, the Formula One chief, said yesterday that he preferred totalitarian regimes to democracies and praised Adolf Hitler for his ability to “get things done”.
> 
> In an outspoken interview with The Times, the 78-year-old billionaire chastised contemporary politicians for their weakness and extolled the virtues of strong leadership.
> 
> ...



Download the whole thing


----------



## ssouske (Jul 4, 2009)

^
bernie is showing his age... he is delusional... pretty disturbing shit from a rich old fart's brain...


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 5, 2009)

just saw thoese comments  wtf........


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 12, 2009)

:ho no posts on a race?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmm germany is so gay for kimi, i swear his car breaks down almost every german GP. he raped sutil again :ho

rubens disses brawn GP :ho

hamilturd crashing...........as usual :ho


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 12, 2009)

Webber ftw !
He deserved it.
Massa pek


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2009)

Finally, his first win. He takes the "most races until first win" cake


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a confession to make, I kinda fell asleep, I wasn't looking forward to it, and watching the highlights and results, im glad I did, shit looked boring. 

lol Rubens.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 13, 2009)

Lightning Strike said:


> I'd love for Mark Webber to get his first win in his career this season!  Anybody else see it happening?





Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> No, vettel is so far the better driver.
> As long as the top 3drivers dont get into trouble they will drive away from webber.
> So i dont see webber winning.



EAT IT. 

Congratulations Webber, it's about time he finally did something worth mentioning.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 13, 2009)

Webber is a journeyman ...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 13, 2009)

Lightning Strike said:


> EAT IT.
> 
> Congratulations Webber, it's about time he finally did something worth mentioning.



Why are you quoting a goddamn old post ?
Webber wins one race and suddenly hes better than Vettel ?
Sorry to tell you but first of all I was talking about another grand prix in that quote.
Second Vettel is still a better driver.
3rd Webber had a good "clean" race, hes always fast in germany !


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 13, 2009)

You don't need to get on the offensive about it, I was hoping that the laughing smiley showed that I was being silly about it. 

You just said that you didn't see Webber winning a race this season, but he did, that's all...


----------



## ssouske (Jul 13, 2009)

hnnn... webber won... 

more new winners... and lol @ ferrari kimi broke his car again while massa finishes in the podium... 

never got to see the race though... 

was sleeping during the live broadcast


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 13, 2009)

Lightning Strike said:


> You don't need to get on the offensive about it, I was hoping that the laughing smiley showed that I was being silly about it.
> 
> You just said that you didn't see Webber winning a race this season, but he did, that's all...



Where do you see me saying this season ?
LOL


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 13, 2009)

kimi has an AWFUL record in germany 

German GP '05 - _Kimi Räikkönen's 5th consecutive retirement at Hockenheim_ (so lets add 01,02,03 & 04!!) I rememebr one time his rear wing just tore off >_>

Euro GP 09 - ENgine
Euro GP 07 - Hydrolics
Euro GP 05 - Last Lap Suspension Failure!

red bull in a tough position! who do they back?! its the Hunga-BORING next >_> that race is so dry!! then its the exciting valencia track 

if button loses this lead, it would be worse then hamiltons 17 point lead he lost in the space of 2 races!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 13, 2009)

Hammilton is fucked anyway.
He's a mclaren driver c'mon  !
I'd rather see vettel take the championship.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 13, 2009)

all i have to say is every gp should have that anthem on the poduim  

 so proud to hear that aussie anthem in f1


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 13, 2009)

Aussie + Manu fan + Hamilton fan. 

I triple hate you know 

/signed a springbok


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 13, 2009)

cheers mate

ferrari+arsenal im still missing part of the formula


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 13, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Where do you see me saying this season ?
> LOL



I don't, I guess I just thought that it was implied. I don't see how it matters though, he won, so who cares?

 at the neg rep by the way.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Scholzee (Jul 14, 2009)

i remeber that


----------



## Sarun (Jul 14, 2009)

neither McLaren or Ferrari doing well halfway into the season.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 15, 2009)

Thats a good thing


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Thats a good thing



hmmmmmmmm i dont see how fodder like webber and button winning races is a good thing........


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 15, 2009)

ive already explained cesc 

its a good thing as we get to hear the Aussie anthem  m'kay


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 15, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> ive already explained cesc
> 
> its a good thing as we get to hear the Aussie anthem  m'kay



aussies are fail


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 16, 2009)

Aussies are second most fail after poms


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 17, 2009)

whats this....

We're awesome the best of the best  you know it in you're heart.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 17, 2009)

No more Bourdais, byebye champcar champ


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 25, 2009)

HUNGARY YOU SUCK!!


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 25, 2009)

Whats the latest news on Massa ? he ok?

lewis 4th though


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 25, 2009)

how unlucky can you get?! the random bit of suspension falling off another back in front, in one of the fastest parts of the track, and hitting you in the helmet....... 

hope he makes it for tomorrow! 

lol button!!

JB:i got 1:22.5, what did you get?
Nando:1:21.5
JB:FUCKING HELL!

how did kimi end up 7th? man was .4 up in 1st sector, and like 0.1 down in middle >_> 

i sence some KERS rape from the Macs and Ferrari


----------



## Dan (Jul 25, 2009)

Fuck, massa got destroyed.

That's one of those problems that can be prevented. You can't predict something like that.

His head looks swollen inside the helmet, I doubt he'll make it tomorrow. I can't see him being fully fit and functional to compete in a race.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 25, 2009)

Venom said:


> Fuck, massa got destroyed.
> 
> That's one of those problems that can be prevented. You can't predict something like that.
> 
> His head looks swollen inside the helmet, I doubt he'll make it tomorrow. I can't see him being fully fit and functional to compete in a race.



apparently his gona have surgery on a cracked skull according to BBC, it thats true, cant see him racing tomorrow.......


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 25, 2009)

Surgery over, went fine apparently, will be under observation for several days.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 25, 2009)

Lets Hope Felipe is ok, it is really a shame for someone get injured like that.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 25, 2009)

Felippe's condition is stable.
But still life threatening.
They are keeping him in coma till sunday.
So hes not gonna make the race !


----------



## wsc (Jul 25, 2009)

oh man massa........... 
i hope he get well soon


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2009)

Good race so far


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2009)

Hamilton wins


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 26, 2009)

Kimi >>>>>>>>>>> Red Bull 

lol McLaren Ferrari

just liek the good old days


----------



## wsc (Jul 26, 2009)

lol good ol day indeed


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2009)

Lol suddenly the "world order" shifts back again


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 26, 2009)

Finally the big teams are back on track...
Massa wont race this season again it seems.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2009)

Man that's some development... will the test driver replace him now?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 26, 2009)

really? the rest of the season ?! 

well theres a month till the borefest of valencia!! he could well make a recovery for then i hope!!!

lol fack you red bull!!! vettel got beyatch-slapped!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2009)

Who is Ferrari's test driver anyways?

they should bring schumi 

 great win lewis


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> they should bring schumi



In before 8th championship title


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2009)

Well he was there at the track 

 and last i heard he does some testing for them


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 26, 2009)

Schumacher has a better job, his the Stig 

/sarcasm


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 26, 2009)

Luca badoer is the official Ferrari 3rd driver.... but there are Rumours about Bourdais driving for and Shumacher coming back for few races just because he has contract with Ferrari...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 26, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Luca badoer is the official Ferrari 3rd driver.... but there are Rumours about *Bourdais* driving for and Shumacher coming back for few races just because he has contract with Ferrari...





that is all


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Luca badoer is the official Ferrari 3rd driver.... but there are Rumours about Bourdais driving for and Shumacher coming back for few races just because he has contract with Ferrari...



 so it is a possibilty 

lewis to beat schumi


----------



## wsc (Jul 26, 2009)

lol oh man i would like to see schumacher back to the track, even for just a few races until massa recovers


----------



## Dan (Jul 26, 2009)

That is all.


----------



## little nin (Jul 26, 2009)

oh sweet jesus.


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 26, 2009)

I can finally show my face here again.

HAMILTON!!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2009)

you shouldnt leave just cause things get tough


----------



## El Torero (Jul 26, 2009)

lol renault has been forbidden to run in Valencia because the team placed bad a wheel to Alonso´s car :rofl


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2009)

What  really?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 26, 2009)

lol i text my mate 'bouncy bouncy ;-)' everytime the camera was on while she was jumping 


LOL Renault got banned!!



> Renault will miss the next round of the championship for allowing Fernando Alonso to leave the pits with a wheel not properly secured during Sunday's Hungarian Grand Prix.
> 
> A mistake attaching the front-right wheel at Alonso's first stop led to it coming loose from the car once the Spaniard had returned the track. He limped back to the pits but was subsequently forced to retire due to resulting damage.
> 
> ...



Finkelstein Discusses UFC, Fedor Emelianenko

thats rather harsh on alonso (forget NPJ ) it would be ore fair if renault didnt get any points next round, its not really alonso's fault.........

was kimi driver of the day......

from 7th -> 2nd


----------



## wsc (Jul 26, 2009)

McLaren seems quicker than Ferrari this weekend. Kimi had done a good job jumping Webbo and keeping him behind


----------



## Dan (Jul 26, 2009)

Id be shitting myself.

Driving at 150mph and you know your right front tire is loose.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 27, 2009)

Venom said:


> Id be shitting myself.
> 
> Driving at 150mph and you know your right front tire is loose.



yeah, if you gonna be an F1 driver, you gotta have balls of steel!!!

*well apart from yuji ide, that man was so whack they revoked his licence!*


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 27, 2009)

^^ that was an awesome race 

lol ren


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2009)

Massa


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope Massa is able to fully recover and be able to race again next year.  This year will be way too early especially with the baby on the way.

Well I guess one question is answered though.  Piquet will NOT be racing in the next GP xD.

Though although Brawn have been poor it has not been a complete disaster for Button.  If McLaren and Ferrari keep improving at the expense of Red Bull then both these teams might take away the points needed for either Vettel or Webber to win the DWC.


----------



## Dan (Jul 27, 2009)

Apparently Massa's career might be in doubt.

I remember that race, Hamilton got fucked over. Fucking stewards


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 28, 2009)

lol venom, hamilturd cheated, face it!!

if he took that corner properly , he would never have been in position to attack the ferrari into turn 1!!! he would not have been close enough!!!



1:22 shows whos the best, lewis only got past him in the rain!!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot to watch the race! 

But poor Massa, that was really unfortunate, and that sucks about Renault being banned as well poor Alonso. 

I remember the year when I first got into F1, Alonso dominated every race, I liked those times.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 28, 2009)

Who do you support?^^^


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 28, 2009)

> I don’t give a s*** what the other people say



Algersuari is a PIMP


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2009)

Well 2 pieces of news this day

firstly 

here



> BMW will withdraw from Formula 1 at the end of this season.
> 
> The German car manufacturer, who took over Sauber in 2005, have cited "current developments in motorsport" as the reason for their decision.
> 
> ...



No BMW next year 

secondly 



> Michael Schumacher will make a shock return to Formula 1 to replace injured Ferrari driver Felipe Massa.
> 
> The seven-time world champion, 40, retired at the end of 2006 but has agreed to drive at the European Grand Prix in Valencia on 23 August.
> 
> ...



here

FAKE STIG RETURNS!


----------



## Godot (Jul 29, 2009)

Before he retired, i thought he was the embodiment of Satan. I seriously didn't like him, like a lot of people did.

Now that he's filling in for Massa, for some reason I can't wait for him to win


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 29, 2009)

kimi and MS in the same team


----------



## wsc (Jul 29, 2009)

^ i cant wait to see


----------



## Dan (Jul 29, 2009)

Just heard about Shoemaker.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol who said he's gonna be good in the new cars


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 29, 2009)

What did I tell you guys  shumi returns

 im looking foward to lewis vs shumi if everthing works out


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL

what was gonna be the most dreaded borefest is now the most ancipated race of the season


----------



## ssouske (Jul 29, 2009)

lol! my prediction... 
2nd ferrari looks like shumi... feels like shumi... 
but will drive like sato at least for valencia... 

but for spa and monza... be prepared to see... uhm... ralf schumacher...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 29, 2009)

please

never EVER mention gods name along with mere mortals such as MS


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 30, 2009)

Schumi is back


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 30, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Who do you support?^^^



I don't support any specific constructor, I just like Alonso and Raikkonen.


----------



## K. (Jul 30, 2009)

hahahhaa i knew schumi will come back.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 30, 2009)

will MS get kimi back for the epic...........


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha, that was awesome.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 30, 2009)

you posted it before cesc


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 30, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> you posted it before cesc



my bad



or the F1 version of a facepalm......


----------



## ssouske (Jul 30, 2009)

^


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 31, 2009)

So schumi had his 1st test or something right


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 31, 2009)

nope, no testing is allowed

not even algersuari who never even drove round a track was allowed to test before hungary.........

hold it 

*checks itv/f1*


> Formula 1's in-season testing ban means Schumacher cannot run in Ferrari’s 2009 machine, which he will drive for the first time in practice for the European Grand Prix.
> 
> So the seven-time world champion is instead reacquainting himself with F1 performance levels in the F2007, the car which Kimi Raikkonen used to win the 2007 title.



hmmmmmmmmm


check out this site!
The public reaction was largely positive

some lovely artwork!

the 07 cars looked so hot <3


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 31, 2009)

See told ya


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2009)

but isn't the 2007 car too different from the 2009 car to be of much benefit anyway :/


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 1, 2009)

Nemesis said:


> but isn't the 2007 car too different from the 2009 car to be of much benefit anyway :/



Yes it has traction controle no slicks etc....


Also Ferrari send a letter to the FIA and FOTA to ask if they would allow schumacher to train in the 2009 car.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 1, 2009)

MS can go eat a dick

if a rookie couldnt test a car, then he shudnt


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 1, 2009)

The rookie was a planned change though, MS was a forced one. As much as I dislike MS, he has a case.


----------



## ssouske (Aug 2, 2009)

i lol @ FIA... they said they will investigate the GP2 slick tires used by schumi during his corse clienti stint in mugelo... really... they were using a gp2 slick to test 09 tires... on a 07 machine?!?

why would FIA even bother... 

anyway... i think the difference between algersuari and schumi (aside from wdc titles and the red car) would be age...  you have to test if schumi is still good enough to drive one... almost 3 years of hiatus from single seater racing... thats a lot... compare that to your algersuari who has been racing recently in other open wheel single seaters...
its gonna be grand dad vs the kids...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 2, 2009)

On a sidenote, finally we say bye bye to Piquet. 
Hellooo Grosjean !


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 2, 2009)

nah MS just wants bend the rules and get some practice before he gets his ass handed to him by kimi


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes that is exactly how the show went down in 2003  !


----------



## Garfield (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope Alonso doesn't have to get out in next race 
Just when he's on the verge of a good comeback, bam.

And I hear news of maybe him going back to McLaren? Is it true?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope it isn't, I really do prefer him at Renault.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope not aswell even though kov does shit at least he doesnt fight with the team


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 2, 2009)

Who likes to see Kimi in action in a WRC ?
Link removed


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 2, 2009)

wtf 

he leaves the other guy in the car gets out and walks away  all in a days work ay kimi


----------



## ssouske (Aug 2, 2009)

lol! kimi must think hes still driving a single seater...  now on valencia he might start looking for his co-driver...  
on a positive side note, might see a F1 car drifting in valencia... 

though... if kimi will be in WRC next year, i'd love to see him drive the 3rd Focus and give Loeb a run for his money...


----------



## Jessica (Aug 3, 2009)

Hooray, not the #1 poster anyway! Thanks Tachikoma_Pilot! 


Also yay, Schumacher.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 3, 2009)

rally drivers are hardcore!!!

drifting on roads cm's off a mountain edge..............that takes super balls!!!

lol just nonchalantly walk away!


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 3, 2009)

ssouske said:


> lol! kimi must think hes still driving a single seater...  now on valencia he might start looking for his co-driver...
> on a positive side note, might see a F1 car drifting in valencia...
> 
> though... if kimi will be in WRC next year, i'd love to see him drive the 3rd Focus and give Loeb a run for his money...



It would be best for him to stick to f1


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 3, 2009)

you aint a true racer until your barrel rolled off the road into a forest 

the most extreme hamilton gets is driving off into the gravel trap in china


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 3, 2009)

Hamilton is to epic to be caught on camera doing such things as crashing 

He probs done so many things you never heard of cesc


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 3, 2009)

Williams deny schumi 




> Michael Schumacher's bid to step up his comeback by testing Ferrari's current car has been blocked by Formula One rivals Williams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightning Strike (Aug 4, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Hooray, not the #1 poster anyway! Thanks Tachikoma_Pilot!
> 
> 
> Also yay, Schumacher.



 What's wrong with being the number 1 poster?

Also, Williams have a point with what they're saying, but they're still bastards.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 4, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> wtf
> 
> he leaves the other guy in the car gets out and walks away  all in a days work ay kimi


Ice cream Kimi strikes!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 5, 2009)

Really, the greatest driving of all time ( in my opinion) has a chance to drive once again and to make this boring F1 exciting  and people try to stop him? this is ridiculous.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2009)

MS so go pi$$ off! 

what exatcly will MS do to liven up F1?

duel with the torro rosso's at the back


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 5, 2009)

Im someone who lets say isent schumi's bigest fan at all but from what has occoured with massa even I can understand such a thing and bending the rules a lil its only testing with the new car :ho


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah, you have a point!

TorroRosso decided to switch drivers
whereas ferrari were forced by a near fatal accident

i loved ferraris dig at williams!


> In an apparent swipe at Williams, who opposed the move, a Ferrari statement read: "Guess who opposed the test?
> "A team that hasn't won anything for years and yet didn't pass over the opportunity to demonstrate once more a lack of spirit of fair play."




his so lucky the spring didnt go through the visor 

hope he recovers soon!!! maybe a return in brazil?!


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 5, 2009)

Ferraris statment was kinda childish  

yeah a lil lower and he would be blind

 in anycase hamilton will show schumi a few things


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 5, 2009)

Hay guise, I'm totally not dead.

So hows about that Schumi coming out of retirement? 

Never been a huge fan of Schumacher, but I kind of want him to at least be on the pace just to show that the older drivers still "have it". It'll mean a lot more too since he's not driven in F1 for 3 years.

I would love to see who would be the faster driver in a competitive car. Hamilton or Schumacher? It would be pretty epic in my opinion.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 6, 2009)

hey mate 

indeed i agree


----------



## Hiroshimo (Aug 6, 2009)

do you think a lot of people like that massa crashed because now they see their michael schumachen back in the F1??

Michael only will destroy his good fame


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 6, 2009)

I think Jenson and David said it the best.

If he pulls it off, people will say they expected him too. If he fails, people will say he should've never came back to the sport.


----------



## ssouske (Aug 6, 2009)

all i can say is that people are expecting way too much from schumi. honestly, even the worlds greatest driver would have issues going back to the cockpit after almost 3 years...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 6, 2009)

That made me lol. 8D

Too bad he left F1 for the crappy NASCAR series.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 10, 2009)

So FIA reopened the selection process. I hope Peter Sauber makes it in time


----------



## wsc (Aug 11, 2009)

> *Schumi calls off comeback*
> Tuesday 11th August 2009
> 
> Michael Schumacher has called off his Formula One comeback, citing a failure to recover from a longstanding neck injury.
> ...



from 


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 11, 2009)

scared of kimi >_>


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2009)

Afeared that Kimi will make him look like Alex Yoong.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 11, 2009)

not even alex yoong..............yuji ide!!! 

damn, i dont care about valencia *again!*


----------



## wsc (Aug 11, 2009)

suddenly valencia sounds boring *again*


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 11, 2009)

lol i feel for the spanish.........i do!!

''alonso DQ'' - NOOOOOOOOOOO LETS NOT BUY TICKETS
''MS returns'' - ZOMG LETS BUY TICKETS!!!
''Badoer replaces MS'' - OH FFS!!!!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Aug 11, 2009)

What? That fucking suck! MS you big baby, get into the car and drive!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2009)

Now all we need is a Hamilton win to see their reactions


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2009)

Who's taking up the seat? I hope its Nelson Pique


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 11, 2009)

Badoer is gonna drive in place of MS... i must say that i am huge disappointed from this outcome :/


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2009)

Who the fuck is Badoer


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2009)

^Reject from the Minardi team of the mid - late 90's


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 11, 2009)

Ferrari's tester... he was driving for minardi at year 1993 till 1999 if im correct.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 11, 2009)

and i hear he didnt get a single piont :ho


----------



## ssouske (Aug 11, 2009)

lol! looks like we won't have a race till... spa...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 11, 2009)

bADOER >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hamilton


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 12, 2009)

I heard Ralf is gonna be ferrari's new test driver.


----------



## wsc (Aug 12, 2009)

lolol


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I heard Ralf is gonna be ferrari's new test driver.



I kinda forgot ralf even exists. What is he doing nowadays


----------



## ssouske (Aug 12, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I kinda forgot ralf even exists. What is he doing nowadays



thought he did some DTM after being sacked by toyota...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 12, 2009)

ssouske said:


> thought he did some DTM after being sacked by toyota...



He quited himself !
But you are right hes a  DTM racer for mercedes now.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 12, 2009)

Dutch Thick Mama's.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 12, 2009)

lol dtm....
Alonso's rumors about joining the Ferrari are coming back...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 12, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> lol dtm....
> Alonso's rumors about joining the Ferrari are coming back...



There is no way a move to Ferarri will be put off any longer, surely. I expect him to make the switch after this season.

Sad to hear Schumi can't make it. Turns out it's a damned motorbike that prevents him from racing a REAL motor.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 12, 2009)

alonso can go screw himself if he thinks he can take kimi's seat 

he had he shot at mclaren and ran away crying


----------



## ssouske (Aug 12, 2009)

lol! nando moving to fezza would be the most logical thing to happen... 


renault - suspended
ferrari - has no 2nd driver other than badoer or gene
alonso - knows a lot about ferrari (**cough-spygate-cough**)


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 15, 2009)

Robert Kubica going to Ferrari is the latest hot rumor. Would be cheaper than signing Alonso. Wonder if Toyota and Renault will be next to follow BMW and exit from F1?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 15, 2009)

Ferrari is pushing FIA for the 3rd car on the next championship, Imagine Kimi,Massa and Alonso in the same team rofl


----------



## Godot (Aug 21, 2009)

latest - Renault is no longer suspended (and hence, there might actually be spectators at valencia),Grojean to drive for Renault, and the 'lol' of the day: Brave New World


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 21, 2009)

*Free practice 2*

1. *Fernando Alonso* Spain *Renault-Renault* 1m 39.404s 
2. *Jenson Button* Britain *Brawn-Mercedes* 1m 40.178s 
3. *Rubens Barrichello* Brazil *Brawn-Mercedes* 1m 40.209s 
4. *Nico Rosberg* Germany *Williams-Toyota* 1m 40.385s 
5. *Kazuki Nakajima* Japan *Williams-Toyota* 1m 40.503s 
6. *Adrian Sutil* Germany *Force India-Mercedes* 1m 40.596s 
7. *Robert Kubica* Poland *BMW Sauber* 1m 40.643s 
8. *Giancarlo Fisichella* Italy *Force India-Mercedes* 1m 40.681s 
9. *Sebastian Vettel* Germany *Red Bull-Renault* 1m 40.723s 
10. *Heikki Kovalainen* Finland *McLaren-Mercedes* 1m 40.738s 
11. *Kimi Raikkonen* Finland *Ferrari-Ferrari* 1m 40.739s 
12. *Jarno Trulli* Italy *Toyota-Toyota* 1m 40.770s 
13. *Romain Grosjean* France *Renault-Renault* 1m 40.787s 
14. *Mark Webber* Australia *Red Bull-Renault* 1m 40.956s 
15. *Timo Glock* Germany *Toyota-Toyota* 1m 40.985s 
16. *Sebastien Buemi* Switzerland *Toro Rosso-Ferrari* 1m 41.156s 
17. *Nick Heidfeld* Germany *BMW Sauber* 1m 41.350s 
18. *Luca Badoer* Italy *Ferrari-Ferrari* 1m 42.017s 
19. *Jaime Alguersuari* Spain *Toro Rosso-Ferrari* 1m 42.089s 
20. *Lewis Hamilton* Britain *McLaren-Mercedes* 1m 43.214s 
​


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 21, 2009)

last          .


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 21, 2009)

lol crybaby alonso at ferrari?

why do people say kimi aint determined? the ferrari this year is doo doo
and last year, well he got robbed of canada, france and belgium

hold up, 3 cars?

aint there like 13 teams next year?!

............


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 21, 2009)

> Martin Whitmarsh on Friday morning claimed that it is common paddock knowledge that Fernando Alonso is moving to Ferrari next season.
> 
> The McLaren boss, who worked with the Spanish driver during his ill-fated single season with the British team in 2007, told BBC _5 Live_ in Valencia that the move is set to shake up the 2010 driver market.
> Whitmarsh indicated earlier that McLaren's next driver line-up has not yet been decided, but Heikki Kovalainen responded by insisting he is "not concerned about rumours and speculation".
> ...


Source: eurosport
Lol at Kimi haters XD


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 21, 2009)

kov really sucks at Mclaren


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 21, 2009)

well if Heikki is gonna be replaced then i think its gonna be by Niko Rosberg.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 22, 2009)

Im sure anyone could do a better job at the moment


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 22, 2009)

*Lol*ca Badoer


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 22, 2009)

Hiekki had his chance to beat hamilton, and still failed 

looking at the KERS............

Hamilton, Kovy & Raikko into Turn 1


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 22, 2009)

I kept laughing my ass off that the bbc tv feed shortens surnames by the first 3 letters in timing, resulting in badoer to be .. you know *BAD*.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 22, 2009)

fuck say bad about hekki and he does well 2nd

lewis 1st


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 22, 2009)

heikki did a huge mistakes in the last corner.... i wonder


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 23, 2009)

So far so good 

lol at crashes


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2009)

Vettel


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 23, 2009)

We fucked it up in the pits


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2009)

First win for rubens since 2004 it seems 
Congrats


----------



## Teach (Aug 23, 2009)

Kimi was pretty good.


----------



## wsc (Aug 23, 2009)

good job kimi and ruben!


----------



## Godot (Aug 23, 2009)

barri-fucking-chello 

For once i feel sorry for Hamilton; mcclaren ruined his race.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice race, too bad Mclaren forgot what tires they needed but oh well, Kimi drove amazing at second stint and took the 3rd place from Heikki.
One thing should be the most noticeable  from this weekend.... Badoer must not continue driving Ferrari


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 23, 2009)

McLosers are awesome!!!

hey guys!! lets forgot about taking the tires out!! 

badoer..............oh dear god...........


----------



## ssouske (Aug 23, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I kept laughing my ass off that the bbc tv feed shortens surnames by the first 3 letters in timing, resulting in badoer to be .. you know *BAD*.



now that explains why ferrari kept luca as their test driver... they didn't want a *BAD* driver driving their car... 

anyway... badoer still has spa to prove himself... unless... mickey the shoe suddenly becomes 100% fit and rides that other red car...


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 24, 2009)

Ferrari should have got Sato


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2009)

No, Salo. 
Wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 24, 2009)

Sato > Salo

Realistically I'd go for Piquet


----------



## ssouske (Aug 28, 2009)

sato would be epic for ferrari...

once he presses the kers button, hes gonna do one of his kamikaze dives to overtake and then...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 28, 2009)

'A Hurricane is Coming' 

i see hamilton pussied out today............


----------



## ssouske (Aug 28, 2009)

more bad stories for badoer...

apparently he crashed out in valencia... in parc ferme... 
Kagero


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 28, 2009)

The heck


----------



## ssouske (Aug 28, 2009)

here

for the 2nd straight race, badoer is at the back... this is no longer amusing... i can forgive him for valencia but here? on a track he has previously raced in... 

though i would understand had kimi been somewhere in the middle...


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 28, 2009)

quite nice indeed


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 28, 2009)

i wanna know whats the deal with kimis new cap!! 

is he tryin to be hip hop gangsta style?! 

hamilton, random, kimi............

button failing


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 28, 2009)

He already is cesc he didnt go for that ice cream for nothing you know it was all part of his plan now he re do that song ice ice.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 29, 2009)

lol...Force India on the pole

1.  FISICHELLA    Force India
2.  TRULLI        Toyota
3.  HEIDFELD      BMW
4.  BARRICHELLO   Brawn
5.  KUBICA        BMW
6.  RAIKKONEN     Ferrari
7.  GLOCK         Toyota
8.  VETTEL        Red Bull
9.  WEBBER        Red Bull
10. ROSBERG       Williams
11. SUTIL         Force India
12. HAMILTON      McLaren
13. ALONSO        Renault
14. BUTTON        Brawn
15. KOVALAINEN    McLaren
16. BUEMI         Toro Rosso
17. ALGUERSUARI   Toro Rosso
18. NAKAJIMA      Williams
19. GROSJEAN      Renault
20. BADOER        Ferrari


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2009)

Force of miracle.


----------



## ssouske (Aug 29, 2009)

imma expecting kimi to get another strong finish this weekend... that ferrari is known to have good race pace... just hope everybody aside from badoer crashes out so that at the end of the race, he can still finish in the pts... honestly... thats the only way i can see him scoring some points...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 29, 2009)

i would bet my house on Kimi's tomorrow Win if everything goes smooth... XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2009)

I will bet $10000 that Fisichella doesn't score a single point.


----------



## ssouske (Aug 29, 2009)

i'll bet all the coins in my wallet that kimi's facial expression would be the same even if he wins, dnfs, or whatever...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 30, 2009)

ssouske said:


> i'll bet all the coins in my wallet that kimi's facial expression would be the same even if he wins, dnfs, or whatever...



we dont want your 10p 

i hope RB takes a chunck out of Jenny's lead

JB is pathetic! every interview, he looks like he wants to cry!


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm .. I've never seen Filipino coins before, it's a bet


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Took hamilton out I see


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 30, 2009)

After 12 laps, Kimi out in front, Force India still in 2nd, the BMW's just pitted. Toyota had fuel rig problems and Glock went from 4th to 13th. Looks like everybody is on a 3-stopper. Wonder if Webber will get a drive through penalty. Pretty interesting race so far.


----------



## wsc (Aug 30, 2009)

woooooooo congrats Kimi job well done congrats Ferrari!!!
lol Ferrari finished 1st and last Badoer


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 30, 2009)

> Lap 39: Forgot to say: Luca Badoer is last.



................................


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 30, 2009)

Gotta give Fisichella and Force India props...was within a second of Kimi all race long. Toyota and Renault sucks with all their pit stop mistakes/equipment malfunctions. 

What's up with Luca Badoer? Is he testing new parts under race conditions for Ferrari?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 30, 2009)

i think i saw a half smile from kimi

ssouske you lose


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Force india


----------



## Garfield (Aug 30, 2009)

Force India 

We're gonna win soon!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 30, 2009)

Next race Fisichella in a Ferrari.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 30, 2009)

I think they would rather go for Alonso from the looks of it.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 30, 2009)

adee said:


> I think they would rather go for Alonso from the looks of it.


Next race !
Not next year.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Force India wont let him go


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 30, 2009)

Hes got a optional clause in his contract to go race for a top team maybe ?


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Well dont know about that but I dont see it happaning


----------



## ssouske (Aug 30, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> i think i saw a half smile from kimi
> 
> ssouske you lose


dang! still want my 10p? XD




Sci-Fi said:


> Gotta give Fisichella and Force India props...was within a second of Kimi all race long. Toyota and Renault sucks with all their pit stop mistakes/equipment malfunctions.
> 
> What's up with Luca Badoer? Is he testing new parts under race conditions for Ferrari?


badoer is doing some extended testing for ferrari's 2010 car... its a win-win situation.. they can develop the 2010 car while  doing the race... nobody will notice...

lol!

anyway... great race for kimi... fisi was fast but was not fast enough to overtake that ferrari... O_o


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 30, 2009)

Tides and Ebbs of Honesty



> The FIA is to launch an investigation into the events at last year's Singapore Grand Prix, where Renault's Fernando Alonso claimed victory on the back of a crash by his team-mate Nelson Piquet.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 30, 2009)

rofl Miracle Force.


----------



## ssouske (Aug 30, 2009)

lol why are they investigating alonso NOW?!? ... thats already a year ago...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol i guess betting my house on Kimi was a good choice XD,Well done to Fisico for a great driving and great performance of Force India...
I wont comment on Badoers another farce race....


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 30, 2009)

_Q: (Joonas Partanen ? Iltalehti) Kimi, it has been almost a year and a half since you last won, so did the champagne taste better on the podium compared to those times you were second and third, and then another question: some people have suggested that you won?t cut your hair until you have won again, so are you going to cut it now? 

KR: No, it?s nothing to do with that. There?s always speculation in Formula One and b******t as we know. It doesn?t change anything. It?s the same stuff. When you?re first or second or third, it makes no difference what is in the bottle, but of course the feeling is nicer overall. It?s good for the team and good for me, so in that way it?s nice._


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 31, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Al-Alaq



 hahahaha


----------



## wsc (Aug 31, 2009)

lol conspiracy


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 1, 2009)

Love watching the driving legends go at it in their F1 machines:

Kid Buu by ~Hand-Banana

V-16 BRM sounded healthy:

Kid Buu by ~Hand-Banana


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 3, 2009)

Sci-Fi said:


> Love watching the driving legends go at it in their F1 machines:
> 
> No price tag?
> 
> ...


Magad epic stuff,thanks for sharing


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 3, 2009)

adee said:


> I think they would rather go for Alonso from the looks of it.





Scholzee said:


> Force India wont let him go





Scholzee said:


> Well dont know about that but I dont see it happaning



And who the fuck just signed with Ferrari ?
YES FISIIIIIIIIII 
he will be replacing Badoer for the remaining races.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 3, 2009)

okay okay you were right 

Link removed


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## ssouske (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 4, 2009)

Who cares, he is gonna be better than Badoer thats for sure.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 4, 2009)

well if he doesnt finsh last in the opening 2 races then it will be proven


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 4, 2009)

ssouske said:


> kimi used KERS... :ho
> 
> hnnn... im a bit skeptical bout fisi though... his track record w/ slightly competitive cars is bad... remember his stint in renault w/ alonso... 2006? alonso slammed fisi for not being a good back up driver... =))



skeptical about fisi ?
If i remember correctly he finished in front of alonso previous race .


----------



## Hiroshimo (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome sound!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome newfan


----------



## ssouske (Sep 4, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> skeptical about fisi ?
> If i remember correctly he finished in front of alonso previous race .



well... yeah... but you know... fisi has always had good luck with the jordan team where he won his 1st GP... then jordan became MF1, and then spyker... and then force india... so... other than that team, he's been pretty bad in renault...


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 7, 2009)

Italian Vitantonio Liuzzi will race for Force India from his home Grand Prix on Sunday following the departure of compatriot Giancarlo Fisichella to Ferrari.


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 11, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Link removed


Link removed


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2009)

sucker    .


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2009)

Cant wait guys!


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 11, 2009)

Raikage is a shithead

Lol.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2009)

Seriously, fuck Flav.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Cant wait guys!



yeah i bet   




skyisblue said:


> ZmG
> 
> Lol.





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Seriously, fuck Flav.



it all comes down to who is right..


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 11, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Cant wait guys!


What are you waiting for?


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2009)

What do you think


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2009)

Right or wrong, flav is a total asshole, has been for years. 

I'm waiting for blue skies.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2009)

Ferrari have failed this year ay tachi  just like arsenal are gonna


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 11, 2009)

I aint no Ferrari fan


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2009)

Opps anti hamiltion


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2009)

flav knocked up hiedi klum?!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah man you didnt know :ho

Though he takes no part in the child life.


----------



## ssouske (Sep 11, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Ferrari have failed this year ay tachi  just like arsenal are gonna


welll its not so bad... considering ferrari is still 3rd in the constructor's title... 
unlike some silver arrows team that massively failed at the start of the season and then won some races...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2009)

ssouske said:


> welll its not so bad... considering ferrari is still 3rd in the constructor's title...
> unlike some silver arrows team that massively failed at the start of the season and then won some races...



didnt mclaren get done for lying?! 

tbh, we all saw the real hamilton early season, liar, emo, moaner, cry baby


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2009)

Sutil will fuck it up somehow, my prediction.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2009)

i want that cheat hamilton punished for blocking beumi's potential qualifying lap


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2009)

I suppose they will, lets wait and see.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2009)

Im really seeing Raikkonen winning again and ferrari announcing a +3 year contract with him


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2009)

Hamilton pole  

Yeah !!!!!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 12, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im really seeing Raikkonen winning again and ferrari announcing a +3 year contract with him



Yeah fuck Alonso !


----------



## ssouske (Sep 12, 2009)

from what i can see, its gonna be hamilton and sutil clashing on the first corner. fisi will finish 2nd in a ferrari 1-2... led by


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 12, 2009)

What's up with Force India lately? Did MB gave them an engine with more HP?

Italian Grand Prix grid

1.  HAMILTON      McLaren       
2.  SUTIL         Force India   
3.  RAIKKONEN     Ferrari       
4.  KOVALAINEN    McLaren      
5.  BARRICHELLO   Brawn        
6.  BUTTON        Brawn        
7.  LIUZZI        Force India   
8.  ALONSO        Renault      
9.  VETTEL        Red Bull      
10. WEBBER        Red Bull    
11. TRULLI        Toyota   
12. GROSJEAN      Renault      
13. KUBICA        BMW          
14. FISICHELLA    Ferrari       
15. HEIDFELD      BMW           
16. GLOCK         Toyota       
17. NAKAJIMA      Williams     
18. ROSBERG       Williams      
19. BUEMI         Toro Rosso    
20. ALGUERSUARI   Toro Rosso


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 12, 2009)

^ Indian Force got a ton of new aero parts at spa.


----------



## ssouske (Sep 12, 2009)

more importantly, the last 2 races are not that demanding when it comes to downforce... (read... low-downforce circuits)

i expect FIF1 to go back towards the middle of the pack come next race...


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 13, 2009)

Come on lewis you can win


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 13, 2009)

It sucks that you have to pay extra subscription charges for sports channels here. My dad's watching the race on TV with a screen 20 times smaller than the full screen (he tuned in to a multiple-screen channel thingy).

Edit: Lol Hamilton.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA HAMILTON SHOWS HIS CLASS


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 13, 2009)

Geez...Hamilton crashes on the last lap.

Brawn 1-2


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 13, 2009)

Yay, Kimi on the podium!


----------



## wsc (Sep 13, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA HAMILTON SHOWS HIS CLASS



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 13, 2009)

lewis


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2009)

Really unfortunate finish fir lewis,he was doing great during the whole race.
Congrats for brawns for 1-2 and Brawn showing why he is the best strategist in the world.
Im really happy at Raikkonen's performance these last race he shows that the old good Kimi is back... as for fisiko.... i wont really bother commenting.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 13, 2009)

must say good post mate.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Come on lewis you can win


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 13, 2009)

Shall I post ade for you mate  great celbration there


----------



## ssouske (Sep 13, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


>





seriously though... i was shocked when i read that kimi got 3rd... i was pretty sure lewis was 3rd w/ 10 laps to go when i left for work...  and then suddenly, lulz...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2009)

I see Kimi smiling once again, something good must happen to him these days!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 14, 2009)

Poor lewis


----------



## MunchKing (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm actually pleasantly surprised by the performance of Force India the past 2 races. The difference a changed aero kit can make.

Have any of you noticed how dominant the cars with Mercedes engines were last weekend? Coincidence or does the Monza track really show the strength of that engine?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2009)

Lolwis Hamiloltin.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 14, 2009)

triple enemy watch your words


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2009)

Force India must REALLY hate kimi

if he isnt crashing into them................he holds them up for the entire race 

fucking ferrari wont confrim kimi stay 

some more win

The helmet has a special meaning for many drivers. How important is it to you?
Kimi Raikkonen: It protects my head.

Do you have any special rituals when the helmet is concerned like many have?
Kimi Raikkonen: I wipe it so that I can see better. 


btw, someone upload hamitons crash on failblog


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2009)

Ultimate fail!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2009)

Sutil is coming on podium in Japan!!!!

GO SUTIL.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Hamilton is pissed off how can he retire when he was just a lap away  He just crashed  He was pushing too hard should have just kept his 6 points


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2009)

japan??? wasn't next race Singapore ?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 14, 2009)

Singapore, Japan, Brazil and then Abu Dabi.

Lewis was an Idiot at the end of the last race though with that crash.  Sure it's good to see him trying to push the guy in front till the end but sometimes you just have to know when it is just not going to happen and ease off.

Even with the Kers he was NOT going to gain the 1.5 seconds required to overtake Button on the final lap.  Just something he will have to learn from for next year I guess.


----------



## Godot (Sep 16, 2009)

Briatore and Symonds _resign_at Renault (i.e. they plead guilty):

FLOL

I guess it's to put less blame on Renault as an entire team.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2009)

I feel sorry for Piquet.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol briatore


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 16, 2009)

Guess the evidence was too much to deny or Renault made a deal with the FIA. Either way, F1 needs to bury this as quickly as possible. Bad for the sport, esp in these economic times. Renault may leave F1 anyways. BMW, Renault, and Toyota were rumored to be likely candidates at the beginning of the season to leave F1. Don't know why they decided to own F1 teams instead of just being an engine supplier....less financial risk.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 16, 2009)

Good he resigned 

thats what cheating gets ya


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Good he resigned
> 
> thats what cheating gets ya


This is so ironic from a McLaren/Hamilton fan ...


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 16, 2009)

hey its not hamiltion who cheated but that sacked guy  we got our punishment while these have yet to


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 16, 2009)

DAMN, it was a fix!!! 



i say we blame hamilton for it 

okay, reanualt admitting this is making me wonder about FA
i wonder what tey told him when they stuck him with like 10 laps of fuel from the abck of the grid, it must have been one hell of a lie/they told him!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2009)

The only person I feel sorry for is Piquet, his career is ruined now.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 16, 2009)

nah


NPJ had his chance, he could have been the bigger man, deny the requst and report them

by playing along, his just as bad.
thats curious, what did FB think would happen if he sacked NPJ, wehn he knew NPJ knew something that damaging!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 16, 2009)

He is a fool thats why


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2009)

lol briatore out of F1 after so many years...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 17, 2009)

I always knew briatore was a bit of a con artist !
Sneaky basterd !


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pat Symonds:* “I can tell you now we are not three-stopping.” 
*Symonds:* “Don’t worry about fuel, because I’m going to get him (Fernando Alonso) out of this traffic earlier than that.” 
*Piquet:* “What lap are we in? What lap are we in?”  
*Renault engineer:* “He just asked ‘what lap are we in?’” 
*Symonds:* “Yeah, tell him that he’s about to complete lap eight.” 
*Symonds:* “No, just tell him, he is about, he’s just completing, he’s about to complete lap eight.” 
*Symonds:* “Right, I’m going to...I think we’re going to stop him just before we catch him (Williams driver Kazuki Nakajima, who was ahead of Alonso) and get him out of it, the reason being we’ve still got this worry on the fuel pump. It’s only a couple of laps short. We’re going to be stopping him early and we’re going to go to lap 40.” 
*Symonds to engineer following Alonso’s pit-stop:* “Okay right, you’ve got to push him really bloody hard now. If he (Piquet) doesn’t get past [Rubens] Barrichello, he’s going nowhere – he’s got to get past Barrichello this lap.” 
*Flavio Briatore:* “Tell him, push.” 
*Piquet’s race engineer:* “Nelson, no excuses now, you’ve got to get past Barrichello. You’ve got four clicks straight-line advantage. Come on, you’ve got to push now, you must get past him.” 
_The Brazilian comes into heavy contact with the turn 17 wall a few minutes later._ 
*Multiple voices at the same time:* “Nelson’s off. F***ing hell. Nelson’s had a crash. I would say that would be a red flag. It’s huge.” 
*Piquet:* “Sorry guys. I had a little outing.” 
*Engineer:* “Is he alright? Is he alright?” 
*Symonds:* “Ask him if he’s alright.” 
*Engineer:* “Are you okay? Are you okay?”  
*Engineer:* “Fernando’s just gone past it.” 
*Engineer:* “Okay, yellow flag.” 
*Piquet:* “Yeah, I hit my head in the back. I think I’m okay.” 
*Engineer:* “Okay, understood.” 
*Symonds:* “Right (inaudible), stop him.” 
*Engineer:* “Safety car, safety car, safety car, safety car. Fernando, safety car, mixture three.” 
*Symonds:* “Tell him to be careful, turn 17 I think it is.” 
*Engineer:* “F***ing hell that was a big shunt.” 
*Briatore:* “F***ing hell...my every f***ing disgrace, f***ing, he’s not a driver.” 
*Symonds:* “What position is Fernando in?” 
*Engineer:* “Well, we were 20, and we’re first guy to pick the safety car up.” 
*Symonds:* “Yeah, we’re not...” 
*Engineer:* “He will get away past it, but he’s got to wait.” 
*Briatore:* “What position we are now in all this?” 
*Symonds:* “To be honest, I don’t know Flavio. It’s got to have been good for Fernando, but I honestly don’t know where he is.”


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

> “F***ing hell...my every f***ing disgrace, f***ing, he’s not a driver.”


.                                                            .


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 17, 2009)

haha


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

Indicates either Flav is a great play actor or really didn't know and was pushed out by upper management , no?


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 17, 2009)

Indeed  finally some words of truth from ya mate


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

The Hamilton part was true too :ho


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 17, 2009)

i think NPJ should leave brazil for ever

he indirectly cost massa the title



brazilian gangstas are hardcore...........

i can understand flav being a knob, but symonds?! SURELY an engineer of his class would have clocked on to the fact a crash culd be spotted with telemetry


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The Hamilton part was true too :ho



Back to lies so quick ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Back to lies so quick ?


My name isn't L. Hamilton.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 17, 2009)

ferrari apparently gonna sue :ho

people forgot...........kimi was catching lewis, and a ferrari 1-2 was on the cards
plus the gayness for renault caused everyone to flood into the pits at once.......so the 2 ferraris were queing up. one could say, if they had a pitstop under normal conditions, would they have spazzed out?!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 17, 2009)

Indeed if it were, all truth and hounstley would come of ya


----------



## Godot (Sep 17, 2009)

If it was a ferrari 1-2, it would have changed the mentality of mclaren/ferrari for the remaining races, therefore we could have had different results for those races and everything could have changed.

So to sum up, 2008 world championship is completely fucked up


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 17, 2009)

yep  so its agreeded, 2008 was avoid 

whats a lewis hamilton? raikkonen was the last legit champ


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 17, 2009)

oh shut it abu  hamilton - world champion


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 17, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> oh shut it abu  hamilton - world champion



hmilton only won due to help from renault

button only leading due to the diffuser bullshit!!  

kimi was the last champ ON MERIT!!

no bullshit technical loopholes or indirect help


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 17, 2009)

Hamilton may have won the 2008 championship, but a champion, he is not.


----------



## Teach (Sep 17, 2009)

Lol, Briatore. Never liked him.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 18, 2009)

He is the current World Champion accept it guys no matter what you say he won it


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 18, 2009)

Winning a championship, does not make one a champion.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

*'Surprised' Alonso, Flavio set to attend FIA hearing*




> Fernando Alonso and Flavio Briatore are both set to attend Monday's extraordinary World Motor Sport Council hearing in Paris.



[IMG=Click this picture NAO!!]http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs50/f/2009/262/9/0/Devoted_to_be_Uncool_by_Momoko_Kawase.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ssouske (Sep 20, 2009)

this may not be official but im really shocked @ this report...




> Kimi Raikkonen has signed an "outline agreement" to kick off a second tenure with the McLaren team beginning in 2010, the Mirror newspaper reported on Sunday.
> 
> The British newspaper said the 29-year-old Finn, who raced with the Woking based outfit between 2002 and 2006, must first reach an agreement with Ferrari, with whom he is under contract for one more season.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

^Actually it's been rumoured for months now  

McLaren Kimi is a happy Kimi, also Denis is gone so the pandering to golden boy Hamilton should be at an end.


----------



## ssouske (Sep 20, 2009)

and we all know what happened the last time mclaren had 2 world champs driving their cars at the same time...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

Kimi isnt the type to throw his toys out though, when Massa was ahead of him he was still the Iceman, Hamilton is gonna crack and cry though, but this time Ron wont be there to wipe the tears away


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 20, 2009)

Kimi going back to MC? nah, not happening again


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Kimi isnt the type to throw his toys out though, when Massa was ahead of him he was still the Iceman, Hamilton is gonna crack and cry though, but this time Ron wont be there to wipe the tears away



He wont cry 

kimi back at Mclaren  fuck the world is looking good


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 20, 2009)

So the MC fans from hating Kimi are starting to like him again,just because of rumors?


----------



## Godot (Sep 20, 2009)

So far, there's been no proof of Alonso's involvement, so it would be more of a joke to punish a man with no evidence. According to the article, he's just going to be interrogated over what Briatore has said to him.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 20, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> He wont cry
> 
> kimi back at Mclaren  fuck the world is looking good



fuck you :ho

lol why do people think kimi got raped last year, rememebr at half point, massa, lewis and kimi were all on 55.

kimi got lucky with afew DNF's and lost pace

he should have won france, exhaust broke off, should have won belgium, and broke down in valencia!!

but kimi-hammy combo would be too much rape!


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 20, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> So the MC fans from hating Kimi are starting to like him again,just because of rumors?



I wasent hating kimi really, but I wasent a fan either since he went with ferrari.

ham and rai FTW



Cesc Fabregas said:


> fuck you :ho
> 
> lol why do people think kimi got raped last year, rememebr at half point, massa, lewis and kimi were all on 55.
> 
> ...



I know it hurts man that he is joining us just take a deep breath 

nice last sentance though abu


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 21, 2009)

Renault handed suspended ban 



> Renault have been handed a two-year suspended ban from the Formula One world championship after admitting to race-fixing while Flavio Briatore has been banned from the sport.
> 
> 
> .The French car manufacturer, appearing before an FIA World Motor Sport Council hearing in Paris, had said it would not contest accusations the team ordered Brazilian Nelson Piquet Jr to crash his car into a wall at last year's Singapore Grand Prix so that Spanish team mate Fernando Alonso might win.
> ...


----------



## Godot (Sep 21, 2009)

EL OH EL

The suspended part is pretty useless. It's a forgone conclusion that Renault will leave after the season's finished.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 21, 2009)

Now its confirmed though


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 21, 2009)

VMM must be PISSED!!!

they got fined £50m for spying

REnault get a 'suspended' ban for risking a life of a driver.........


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 21, 2009)

_here_


FUN IN F1


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 21, 2009)

haha awesome vid


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 21, 2009)

I like how micheal is bullying ralf.


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm feeling excited about the night race.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 22, 2009)

So, we wont see renault at Singapore this year?


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 22, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> So, we wont see renault at Singapore this year?


They will still participate in the future races, they're given a "two-year suspended ban" which is kind of like a probation. If within two years, they commit another crime like they did last year, then they will be banned forever.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 22, 2009)

Man they should be booed


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 23, 2009)

lol,did you guys read about this Witness X? i bet it was Fernando


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 23, 2009)

Witness X was Yuji Ide


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 23, 2009)

Who ?       .


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2009)

Yuki Ide



> Yuji Ide (井出 有治 Ide Yūji?) (born 21 January 1975 in Saitama, Saitama) is a Japanese racing driver who graduated from 2005 Formula Nippon to Formula One with the Super Aguri team in 2006, but lost his FIA Super Licence during the season due to erratic driving.[1]



he was SO bad, they revoked his licence 

singapore looks lame in daylight 

LET THERE BE DARKNESS!!


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 25, 2009)

Cars looking sexy


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2009)

You gonna see the race IRL, ron?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 25, 2009)

HAHAHAHA

a renault goes into wall at turn 17

you cant make this shit up!!!


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 25, 2009)

Zaru said:


> You gonna see the race IRL, ron?


I wish I could, but not this year. 


Cesc Fabregas said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> a renault goes into wall at turn 17
> 
> you cant make this shit up!!!


Shit, missed that. I went to shower.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Yuki Ide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor dude


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2009)

skyisblue said:


> I wish I could, but not this year.



Sucks 

Anyone have a livestream for the sunday race?


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 25, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Sucks


There's still next year.. and the year after next, and the next.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2009)

Which reminds me that I never saw a F1 race 
Curse them for not driving in austria anymore


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 25, 2009)

I didn't watch the real race either, just the practice last year.

And it was at the top of the stairs of the back of a hotel, not even at the track side.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2009)

WELL STILL

AT LEAST YOU COULD HEAR AND SEE THE CARS


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 25, 2009)

The "hear" part is the most awesome, that I agree. ;]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2009)

Hear what? the sucky v8 engines at 18k rpm ?.... just bring  v10 at 22k rpm and il be happy to pay for a race ticket


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 25, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hear what? the sucky v8 engines at 18k rpm ?.... just bring  v10 at 22k rpm and il be happy to pay for a race ticket



22k rpm that is a long time ago my friend !


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2009)

22k rpm? You weren't even born back then


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 25, 2009)

Zaru said:


> 22k rpm? You weren't even born back then



Remember Honda's v10 ?
Yes he was born xD
There arent many engines that can hit 22k.
Cause the air travels at supersonic speed inside the engine.
Cosworth's engine couldnt handle it.
It went kaboem-kaboem, broken hehe !


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 25, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hear what? the sucky v8 engines at 18k rpm ?.... just bring  v10 at 22k rpm and il be happy to pay for a race ticket


Hear what..? Hear the deafening sounds as the cars zoom past of course.

That's the beauty of having a street circuit. You think the random passerby would care about what kind of engines they're using? No, it's the thrill of hearing something so loud when you're doing your shopping inside a downtown mall, and you hear these cars making such thunderous sounds that you've never heard before in your life. I'm not an expert on F1 cars, like yourself as it would seem, but I've been there, and for every zoom I hear, I can feel the vibrations and the hairs standing up at the back of my neck. That's what make it amazing, and unbelivable.

Well, you would pay for a race ticket, but for those like me, we'll be happy to experience it for free.


----------



## ssouske (Sep 25, 2009)

weren't they hitting 24k rpm during the first year of the v8s? 

i remember the V10s hitting somewhere between 20-22k rpm depending on the manufacturer... but then since the V8s were smaller, they had to rev higher than the V10s to recover some of the lost power...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 25, 2009)

mountain sized vectors

heres the video of grosjean crashin in piquet corner


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 25, 2009)

The problem about today's engines is in their limiters. Not only we have like 4 manufactures but they limit the engine at 18k rpm and make the sound no close to the old v10, i used to love the sound of v10 Toyota so damn much


----------



## ssouske (Sep 26, 2009)

i really loved the v10 shreak that the old ferrari and merc v10s made... the ferrari was just awesome and too hard to describe... while merc's sounds like a jet fighter... friggin awesome... v8s actually should sound better than a v10 on normal road cars... cuz you get that bass-burble from them... but meh... you don't get that in a high reving f1 v8... O_O


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 26, 2009)

lol button

kimmeh in perfect position to take him out at the start


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 26, 2009)

Hamilton at pole


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 26, 2009)

Hopefully he can win it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, Hamilton in a very good position with enough fuel to keep the lead of the race and win it. Bad performance by Ferrari.... did Kimi touch the wall and slowed down ( turn 18 i think) or something else happen?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 26, 2009)

Both Ferrari's went out last year with Kimi hitting the wall in the last laps. Those temp curbs to make a chicane did Kimi in when he tried to short cut through them and lost control. But he gave away points and should have just brought the car home.

With the new car specs and tires, this should be an interesting race. Expect to see more than a few spins and barrier testing...lol.


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 27, 2009)

It looks like it's gonna rain here

Awesome.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2009)

Shtrato

Go Sutil make me proud X3


But really, I'm just hoping Vettel wins this.


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 27, 2009)

Sutil hit by Heidfeld

Safety car out


----------



## skyisblue (Sep 27, 2009)

Alguersuari pulling a Massa


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 27, 2009)

25more laps lewis come on!!!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 27, 2009)

god i hate button


----------



## Jessica (Sep 27, 2009)

This race seems really boring. I keep changing the channel. ._.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 27, 2009)

The race is in fact boring, confirmed.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 27, 2009)

Lewis wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2009)

yay for toyota and Renault.
Nay for Barichello


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2009)

Good driving by Lewis he really deserves the victory even though vettel and rosberg got both penaltised 
Jenson got really lucky by fnishing 4th since he had brake problem in the last 8 laps.
About Ferrari... Like Kimi said, they stopped car developing since august  so how the hell Ferrari expect to keep 3rd place without any downforce improvements? it is really retarded to be demanding yet not providing the tools for your drivers in order to fight for wins, as you could see Kimi did a stunning 1.48:389 with a "bad" Ferrari... imagine him having a better car.
Next race is one of my favorites and surely i will welcome back Suzuka with a champagne XD


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2009)

I miss Sato


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 27, 2009)

lol ferrari, just say kimi aitn gonna be there, and get it over with

whats he supposed to do with a whack car?

that said

i was really hoping button would spin off.........

champions dont cry in the car when the going gets tough......


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 27, 2009)

Indeed all say he is joining Mclaren!!!!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 28, 2009)

Ferrari is probably gonna anounce next race in japan that alonso is going to race for them next season alongside massa.
Kimi already signed a pre-contract at mclaren that if ferrari decides to get rid of him he will race for mclaren.
And who's gonna fill in the seat for alonso ?
Yes no one else but Kubica.

kimi - hamilton (nice driversduo)


----------



## El Torero (Sep 28, 2009)

lol Fernando Alonso has one foot in Ferrari and nobody cares.

Come on, from all racers in the competition, Alonso is the one who more championships have won :ho

PD: It seems Ferrari is going to confirm the signing of Fernando in the GP of Japan.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 28, 2009)

El Torero said:


> l
> PD: It seems Ferrari is going to confirm the signing of Fernando in the GP of Japan.


Can you read my post ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2009)

Sato for Renault, please


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 28, 2009)

meh... i've heard that Santader is gonna pay alonso for staying at Ferrari and that Scuderia wont pay shit for him to stay there... wait didnt Luca Shitzemolo said that Ferrari makes decisions and not the sponsors?


----------



## wsc (Sep 28, 2009)

im tired of this saga mang


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2009)

El Torero said:


> lol Fernando Alonso has one foot in Ferrari and nobody cares.
> 
> Come on, from all racers in the competition, Alonso is the one who more championships have won :ho
> 
> PD: It seems Ferrari is going to confirm the signing of Fernando in the GP of Japan.



alonso is a prat


----------



## Godot (Sep 28, 2009)

prat may be, but Alonso is awesome pek

It's a shame we will probably never see Alonso and Kimi in the same team (that would be the ultimate rape), but they're my two favourite drivers, so i'm hoping for kimi/alonso title race next season


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2009)

I can't wait to see my Kimkim in silver overalls again.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 29, 2009)

OH LAWD your ava


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 29, 2009)

Kimi+Mclaren = best for all it seems .


----------



## Godot (Sep 29, 2009)

This means Kimi gets his diamond-studded helmet back


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe we'll actually hear about him getting drunk and going to parties again!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2009)

So for alonso to go and drive Ferrari he needed a bank to pay everything?  nice Ferrari  you really know how to choose the best drivers, have getting your arse pwned by mclaren for the next years.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 29, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> So for alonso to go and drive Ferrari he needed a bank to pay everything?  nice Ferrari  you really know how to choose the best drivers, have *getting your arse pwned by mclaren for the next years*.



 Looking foward


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2009)

I couldn't care less about Hamilton, but I'm so happy that my Kimkim will be driving a car that is "supposedly" his style again.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2009)

Jessica said:


> I couldn't care less about Hamilton, but I'm so happy that my Kimkim will be driving a car that is "supposedly" his style again.


rear wings flying,burning engines,breaking suppression... yeah what good memories!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay. **


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 29, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Okay. **


im just wondering if you are just as happy about those thing


----------



## Jessica (Sep 29, 2009)

They happen to everyone, so I don't think anything about it.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 29, 2009)

kimi as unlucky 05

failonso was super lucky!!

03 he missed out by 2 points

if there was any justice, he would be a triple world champ!

i read that he has the record for the most win in a season without winning the title! is that true?

next season looks EPIC!!

07 and 08 were awesome, hope '10 follows it!

the less said about '09 the better........


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 29, 2009)

what happened to massa anyway? i didn't see that race... and i couldn't be bothered to read the news...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 29, 2009)

Might end up being a good move for Kimi. Ferrari still has to solve it's fuel consumption problem since beginning next year...there's no refueling allowed. Should be an interesting season.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 30, 2009)

Mingming said:


> what happened to massa anyway? i didn't see that race... and i couldn't be bothered to read the news...



Had a bad crash.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2009)

Wikipedia. 



> On July 25, 2009, in the second round of qualifying for the Hungarian Grand Prix, Massa was struck on the helmet by a suspension spring that had fallen from Rubens Barrichello's Brawn, on a high-speed part of the track. He subsequently crashed head-on into a tyre barrier. Massa was airlifted to the ÁEK hospital in Budapest, where he underwent surgery in the area surrounding his left eye.[12] His condition was initially described as "life-threatening but stable",[13] but improved rapidly. Massa was discharged from hospital the following week and returned to Brazil.[14] After further tests it was decided Massa needed a titanium plate inserted onto his skull to strengthen it for racing. This is the main reason he's unable to make a return to Formula One racing in 2009, but is expected to be fully fit for 2010.[15][16] Ferrari consultant and seven-time world champion Michael Schumacher was asked to take over Massa's race seat during his recovery,[17] but his comeback was halted by neck injuries sustained during a motorcycle race earlier in the year.[18] Ferrari test driver Luca Badoer was confirmed as Massa's substitute for the European and Belgian Grands Prix.[19] After two races in which Badoer failed to score a single point, on September 3, 2009 Ferrari announced that Massa's place would instead be taken by Giancarlo Fisichella who had driven for Force India throughout the 2009 season.[20]


----------



## El Torero (Sep 30, 2009)

Ferrari has officialy confirmed the signing of Fernando Alonso.

Alonso with a decent car = he´s back to domination :ho


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 30, 2009)

Dream on gin

kimi-hamilton combo will make others look very weak.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 30, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Dream on gin
> 
> kimi-hamilton combo will make others look very weak.



I am going to agree with this. 

I used to not like Hamilton when he started, but I don't think he is as arrogant now so I can tolerate him.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 30, 2009)

1st time for everthing it seems .


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2009)

I bet Kimi is WDC next year.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2009)

Are we so sure that Kimi will go MC? i've heard rumors about Brawn or something.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2009)

Brawn cant even afford Button


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 30, 2009)

Lot of rumors about Brawn.
 Naruto Plush Dolls
 Naruto Plush Dolls
 Naruto Plush Dolls
 Naruto Plush Dolls

Engine contracts may be a deciding factor to which teams drivers want to go or end up at. Too bad McLaren was rumored to have vetoed Red Bull getting MB engines. Red Bull certainly has a car that can win consistently, but needs a reliable engine package. Ferrari needs to provide it's customers better engines even if that means getting challenged by them on the track...it's all about keeping the name in the headlines.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 30, 2009)

lol Alonso is better than Kimi (yet I´m aware I´m the only one in the forums who even have Alonso in the list of best racers lol). Kimi won 1 GP thanks to McLaren fucking Alonso that year. Alonso won 2 GPs beating Kimi and Schumalcher in the 2006 and 2007 season (most epic season of the decade).

Alonso is better than Kimi. Alonso is better than Hamilton. Alonso is better than Massa. Alonso is the best racer of the F1 and now he has a decent car again, he´s back to real competition.

Also, let´s see if Kimi isn´t fucked by McLaren and their ''Hamilton is the first and only option'' strategy.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 30, 2009)

Massa for win next season  !


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2009)

Alonso is Better than Kimi? ok.... its good to be a fan of someone but try to keep the fanboy at home.Kimi has proved unlimited times why he is the best F1 driver at moment.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 30, 2009)

Alonso is a more complete driver, I agree, but certainly not faster.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, winning his only GP thanks to Hamilton pressing the wrong button :rofl

Sorry, but the proofs and facts show that Alonso is best. He has won his 2 GP with hard effort, beating *Kimi and Shumalcher* hand to hand with the worst car. Kimi is faster, but Alonso is more complete and has deepest knowledge of how the car works.

I´m talking with facts, not since an fanboyism point of view. If you say Kimi is better, say it argumenting it, with reasons and facts.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 30, 2009)

Alonso really is a fucker.
Cant drive for shit !


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2009)

El Torero said:


> Yeah, winning his only GP thanks to Hamilton pressing the wrong button :rofl
> 
> Sorry, but the proofs and facts show that Alonso is best. He has won his 2 GP with hard effort, beating *Kimi and Shumalcher* hand to hand with the worst car. Kimi is faster, but Alonso is more complete and has deepest knowledge of how the car works.
> 
> I?m talking with facts, not since an fanboyism point of view. If you say Kimi is better, say it argumenting it, with reasons and facts.


Ok... may i remind who was the driver that Shumacher had troubles with most ? or maybe i should remind you  who was the one that lost championship in 2003 just by 2 points and from Shumacher with dominating Ferrari with his last season ferrari... Guess why Shumacher recommended Kimi for Ferrari and Not Fernando,Kimi never complained about anything while Fernando is bitching about everything,car,teams,propaganda etc.I think Kimi once again proved this year with inferior car what he can do.
Just because he took 2 championships and Kimi took 1 it doesn't make him better.


----------



## ssouske (Sep 30, 2009)

i would say alonso may be a more complete driver... but i think kimi is still faster on a straight fight... give them both a F60 and kimi will lead alonso...

meh... i wanted kimi to stay w/ ferrari... 

one thing i hate about alonso is his uhm... attitude... he was seen as a crybaby/whiner during his stay in mclaren. and then the same during his 2nd stint in renault. 

and btw: how can you say that the 05-06 renaults were worst cars? the 05mclaren was fast but horrendously unreliable. ferrari's 248F1 of 2006 was not as good as the R26 in the first couple of races. and mind you... had it not for that rare engine blow out in suzuka, schumi would have been wdc. had fisi driven fair and square in brazil, ferrari would have finished 1-2 thus claiming the constructors champ...

oh well... since its official, time to remove my kimi cap and start wearing my alonso cap... :sigh FORZA FERRARI!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 30, 2009)

As a Ferrari fan i will be happy when they see Kimi Winning WDC and proving them wrong.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 30, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ok... may i remind who was the driver that Shumacher had troubles with most ? or maybe i should remind you  who was the one that lost championship in 2003 just by 2 points and from Shumacher with dominating Ferrari with his last season ferrari... Guess why Shumacher recommended Kimi for Ferrari and Not Fernando,Kimi never complained about anything while Fernando is bitching about everything,car,teams,propaganda etc.I think Kimi once again proved this year with inferior car what he can do.
> *Just because he took 2 championships and Kimi took 1 it doesn't make him *better.



If kimi does join Mclaren its a great chance he will even things out.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 30, 2009)

FAILonso got lucky in 05 with Kimmeh's shoddy car
he got lucky in 06, with MS engine blowup in god knows how many years at Suzuka

i hope Kimmeh wins n sunday, then takes a piss int he constructors trophy 

ferrari are ultra lame..............*burns Kimi #1 ferrari cap*


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 1, 2009)

The ferrari this year isnt a easy car to drive.
It lacks good aerodynamics (downforce).
And the thing we saw is that the mercedes engine probably has got a few hp's more than the ferrari one.
Eventhough there is a engine freeze they found a way to upgrade the engine.
Hence the fia is gonna investigate if there is a difference in enginepower.
And the engine constructors are given a chance to pull the powers on the same level again.
But we all know that ferrari stopped with further developing of their car a long time ago this season.
People shouldnt expect to see them on the front row or scoring points.

ps; alonso is gonna get beaten by massa.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 1, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> FAILonso got lucky in 05 with Kimmeh's shoddy car
> he got lucky in 06, with MS engine blowup in god knows how many years at Suzuka
> 
> i hope Kimmeh wins n sunday, then takes a piss int he constructors trophy
> ...



 thats the way foward


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 1, 2009)

Kimi might quit F1 altogether:
Member Picture / Video Thread
Member Picture / Video Thread


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 1, 2009)

> Stefano Domenicali has dismissed Kimi Raikkonen's insinuation that the Finn was dropped in favour of Fernando Alonso at the behest of major new Ferrari sponsor Santander.



ave

oh COME ferrari, we know you guys sucked santanders cock here


----------



## Garfield (Oct 2, 2009)

Is Button moving out?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 2, 2009)

adee said:


> Is Button moving out?



Who knows? Rubens is rumored to be leaving for Williams and he's been out-driving Button from maybe Silverstone onwards. Button may win the WDC, but should have wrapped this thing up sooner. Button's contract is up this year too, so he may go for the big bucks somewhere else (McLaren is a popular rumor, but you have the Kimi going there rumor too).

If MB increases its share in Brawn, they might get a voice in choosing drivers. Nico Rosberg has been linked to move to either McLaren or Brawn and MB wants a German driver.

If Brawn is unable to re-sign or afford any of its current drivers, it will be interesting who they can get if their max/top pay scale is 3 Million a year. The car may be championship caliber, but you need drivers that can get the max out of it and be consistent. Bruno Senna is a possibility and tested for the team when it was Honda and was lapping within 0.3 seconds of Button's time, but Rubens was signed instead because of his F1 experience.

At the moment, only Ferrari and Red Bull have officially filled its seats for 2010. Outside of Hamilton at McLaren, everything else is TBA.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2009)

i think i saw somewhere that Kimi's Manager is talking with Mclaren and that Kimi got an offer from them


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 2, 2009)

Dammit kimi dont quit but join Mclaren!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2009)

i dont really think Mclaren fans want Kimi back, they consider him a bad driver and a traitor according to eurosport forums


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 2, 2009)

Eurosport fourm is messed up all you see between every message is "hi I am a good loking 23year old come chat me up @...... etc"



 here  is a example : Who cares!!! My boyfriend thinks the same with me. He­ is eight years older than me, lol. We met online at­ __Agemingle @ c o m__a nice and free place for Younger­ Women and Older Men, or Older Women and Younger Men, to­ interact with each other. Maybe you wanna check out


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 2, 2009)

lol @ eurosport forum


----------



## Jessica (Oct 2, 2009)

From earlier in the year...... Apparently a real article....


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 3, 2009)

> Button, team-mate and title rival Rubens Barrichello, Adrian Sutil, Sebastien Buemi, Fernando Alonso and Vitantonio Liuzzi were all penalised.



just as planed 

Kimi up to 5th :ho

damn, jenny! she always gets lucky!! aother penelty for RUbinho!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 3, 2009)

Lewis 3rd ay 

vettel pole


----------



## choco bao bao (Oct 4, 2009)

And Vettel wins


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 4, 2009)

Fisi

just give up

getting dobe by KOVY....................while leaving the pits!!

Button is so POO!!! he got lucky AGAIN!!! Sutil has a brain fart, and hieldfeld retardly holds up kubica for no reason!

Vettel, BELIEVE IN 2007!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 4, 2009)

Fantastic Race,congrats to Sebastian for Dominating the race. Giarno and lewis did great driver as well but  the driving Raikkonen did today was purely amazing  showing what mistake Ferrari is making with Alonso.Great race.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice driving Trulli and Kimi.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 4, 2009)

Button, Quit moaning you stupid bitch


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 4, 2009)

didnt barichelo said something about Kimi being every slow?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2009)

Vettel can only win from out front it seems, when following he has a nervous breakdown, I like him alot, but until he shows me that drive from P10 to chequered flag, I'll be sceptical.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 4, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Vettel can only win from out front it seems, when following he has a nervous breakdown, I like him alot, but until he shows me that drive from P10 to chequered flag, I'll be sceptical.



same can be said about massa


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2009)

Shh don't let anyone hear me, but I never rated massa, still don't


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 4, 2009)

Jaime hates ING 

massa, from pole he is great, but unlike alonso,kimi or even lewis, if he started from the midfield, i wudnt expect a win from him......


----------



## Garfield (Oct 4, 2009)

Toyota might stay next year X3

wtf with Button though man, losing my respect for him.


----------



## wsc (Oct 4, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Fisi
> 
> just give up
> 
> ...



go Seb       !!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 4, 2009)

Lewis 3rd 

vettel like massa ay?


----------



## Godot (Oct 4, 2009)

Well done Vettel. He's the future of F1, but he'll have to wait another year for the championship; Button's virtually won it. Plus, he's been making silly little mistakes this season. Give him another couple seasons or so, and he'll have the raw speed of Hakkinen, and the consistency of Schumacher. And he will destroy Hamilton


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 4, 2009)

He will never destory hamiltion


----------



## ssouske (Oct 5, 2009)

vettel was the original wonder kid of this crop of f1 drvers... remember fuji 07... when he accidentally hit webber... had it not for that mistake, vettel would have gotten his first podium... and on a shitty toro rosso... 

seb, unlike hamilton, started in the minor teams... hes gone up the ranks just like REAL champions... 

anyway... im kinda pissed of at williams... they are currently opposed @ making sauber the 14th team next year. heck they're always oposing everybody... =____= i think they should just go down the drain and close down... nobody likes them right now... and they're not even winning...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 6, 2009)

............



..................


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 6, 2009)

Id love to see Barichello take the championship before the eyes of Button.
Just like Lewis did previous season with Massa.
I actually cried that time.
But I would pay to see that happening   !


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe that Rubens deserves more the championship than Jenson.Rubens been in F1 for years and he was shadowed by MSC all this time,now is the perfect time for him to get the title


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2009)

It'd be nice for him to finally get out of "number 2" spot

But button needs his time to shine too. I can't decide


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 6, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> ............
> 
> 
> 
> ..................



 haha rai looks like he is gonna kick the crap out of him

yeah man rubens keeps fighting on unlike button who complains every race.


----------



## kizuna (Oct 6, 2009)

and i only just noticed this thread?????? 

brazilian GP next. and i won't have to get up at 5am to watch it! woo!

anyone else crazy enough to wake that early to watch the Japanese GP?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 7, 2009)

alixa19 said:


> and i only just noticed this thread??????
> 
> brazilian GP next. and i won't have to get up at 5am to watch it! woo!
> 
> anyone else crazy enough to wake that early to watch the Japanese GP?


Yeah that me... i never miss practice Qualifying and race since 1998 XD


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2009)

Lol nametwin are you serious, waking up that early on a sunday for 10 years 



alixa19 said:


> and i only just noticed this thread??????



New blood in the formula 1 thread?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2009)

If I was Kimi I woulda FHUTA


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2009)

Wtf is FHUTA


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 7, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Lol nametwin are you serious, waking up that early on a sunday for 10 years


Well most of racer where on European grounds so i didnt had any problems or trouble to wake up at 4 am and watch P1 XD


----------



## Zaru (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah but some of these races were at ungodly times

Like adelaide/melbourne


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 7, 2009)

I always set my alarm when theres a race.
Previous grand prix I didnt have to do that cause I got home from partying when the race just started.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 7, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Yeah but some of these races were at ungodly times
> 
> Like adelaide/melbourne


7 am in here so its no problem XD, really i never had problems with any GP so far...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 7, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Wtf is FHUTA


Fuck him up the ass


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 7, 2009)

lol i kinda like waking up @ 5am *for some wierd reason*

the japs gp can only be watched live in the morning


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 7, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> haha rai looks like he is gonna kick the crap out of him


No he smiles at the end !


----------



## kizuna (Oct 7, 2009)

the races are usually on at 12pm or 1pm here, so i don't have to wake up.


but wtf? which channels show the practices? BBC doesn't, the annoying git that it is.

i was at silverstone this year  one of the best things ever in my life


----------



## Godot (Oct 7, 2009)

Doesn't BBCi or its website show practice?

Soo looking forward to Brazil, my 3rd favourite track after Spa and Suzuka pek

Brawn's car should be suited to the last 2 tracks, so no excuses anymore.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 7, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> No he smiles at the end !



How can you tell apart kimi's expersions


----------



## kizuna (Oct 7, 2009)

Godot said:


> Doesn't BBCi or its website show practice?
> 
> Soo looking forward to Brazil, my 3rd favourite track after Spa and Suzuka pek
> 
> Brawn's car should be suited to the last 2 tracks, so no excuses anymore.



brawn ftw this season.


i'll have to hunt about, but they definitely don't show it on the channels i get here.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 7, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> How can you tell apart kimi's expersions



You should see the entire footage my friend.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 7, 2009)

Its official, Kubica will be racing for renault next season.


----------



## Godot (Oct 7, 2009)

now who's gonna partner him?

I say Heidfeld for epic lulz


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 7, 2009)

I say Kovalainen.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 7, 2009)

IF Heiki goes to Renault i guess Kimi is 100% at Mclaren after.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope so


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 8, 2009)

Toyota is considering Kimi:
*Corporate Workwear*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 8, 2009)

Even Red Bull consider Kimi in place of Weber


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 8, 2009)

Kimi has sayd that if he stays in F1 he only wants to sign with a top team that can win races and conquer the championship.
Otherwise its no use for him to stay in F1.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 8, 2009)

And Mclaren can provide that!!!!!


----------



## Godot (Oct 8, 2009)

Or Brawn


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 8, 2009)

Brawn are old news


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2009)

Brawn can suck my unit


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 8, 2009)

Well...if MB increases it's share to 75% in Brawn as rumored, they would have 'another' factory team in all but name. Add a few more sponsors and Brawn can afford to re-hire some of it's key personnel and pay more for drivers. Could be championship contenders for years. The manufacturer's championship is often more coveted than the WDC, even Enzo considered the MC more important.

Ferrari just changed the head of engine development and are trying to catch up in the reduced fuel consumption dept while keeping or increasing performance. With the 'no re-fueling' rule for next year, MB has the upper hand at the moment for powerplants.

Toyota should hire Gilles Simon to get their engines up to par. He was head of Ferrari engine development for 106 F1 wins.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 9, 2009)

Only the mercedes engines are a bit better in fuel consumption.
I dont get what you are hammering about.
Ofcourse fuel consumption is important.
But we saw the ferrari finishing in front of the force india in spa.
Even when that car was 7kg lighter.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2009)

Williams Renault rumours. 
Aaah the WR's of the mid 90's were epic.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 9, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> How can you tell apart kimi's expersions



might have used one of these infamous "raikonnen's emotions chart"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 9, 2009)

hahahah that cracked me up


----------



## Godot (Oct 9, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Williams Renault rumours.



I just came


----------



## Godot (Oct 14, 2009)

Barrichello's started negotiations with Williams


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2009)

Fuck off Barrichello retire you cuntbag.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 14, 2009)

Bye bye says Williams to Toyota engines


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Williams Renault rumours.
> Aaah the WR's of the mid 90's were epic.



Are you fucking kidding me

Williams Renault was my first formula 1 infatuation, season 96 with Damon hill


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2009)

Jaques Villeneuve pek

And yes, Williams are talking to Renault.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 14, 2009)

Godot said:


> Barrichello's started negotiations with Williams





Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Fuck off Barrichello retire you cuntbag.



Nice going Rubens


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 14, 2009)

kimi and hamilton on one team = GG


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 14, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Nice going Rubens


You love to see me upset dont you


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 14, 2009)

maximilyan said:


> kimi and hamilton on one team = GG


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 14, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You love to see me upset dont you



 of course triple enemy



Cesc Fabregas said:


>



 hahahaha


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Jaques Villeneuve pek
> 
> And yes, Williams are talking to Renault.



Williams will probably go with the cosworth engine for next season.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 15, 2009)

Frank is a cheapskate yeah, but I'm sure he realizes how increasingly irrelevant they are becoming, hoping he spends some cash.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 15, 2009)

new renault scheme (apparently!)

i know their changing it for brazil, as they no longer have to use the ING colours!

i must say, it looks HAWT!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 15, 2009)

To bright yo


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats fucking sexy o:


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice colours!!


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 16, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Williams will probably go with the cosworth engine for next season.



Going with Cosworth is a big gamble, you don't know what you have until you race. Will they allow changes like they did with Renault? Have to hope they get it right and be competitive and reliable out of the box.

Toyota and Renault were tabbed to leave F1 next, so an engine contract with them seems counterproductive. Too bad BMW couldn't stay as an engine supplier.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 17, 2009)

Qualifying today


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2009)

Fuck this rain >.>


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 17, 2009)

Damn rain 

Mclaren


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 17, 2009)

Another inspection at 15:45 local time....
JUST END THIS SHIT ALREADY FIA


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2009)

Fuck this I turned off.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 17, 2009)

Whats gonna happan now


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2009)

I havent been as pissed off at F1 for a long time, the fuck do they make me sit and watch rain for 2 hours for?


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 17, 2009)

Imagaine what English people must ask god as they watch rain thier whole life


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2009)

Haha Poms! Nearly as low as the Aussies!


----------



## Godot (Oct 17, 2009)

Button 

If he wins the championship tomorrow, then he's the luckiest man alive.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 17, 2009)

Brazilian GP starting grid

1.  BARRICHELLO     Brawn
2.  WEBBER          Red Bull
3.  SUTIL           Force India
4.  TRULLI          Toyota
5.  RAIKKONEN       Ferrari
6.  BUEMI           Toro Rosso
7.  ROSBERG         Williams
8.  KUBICA          BMW
9.  NAKAJIMA        Williams
10. ALONSO          Renault
11. KOBAYASHI       Toyota
12. ALGUERSUARI     Toro Rosso
13. GROSJEAN        Renault
14. BUTTON          Brawn
15. LIUZZI          Force India
16. VETTEL          Red Bull
17. KOVALAINEN      McLaren
18. HAMILTON        McLaren
19. HEIDFELD        BMW
20. FISICHELLA      Ferrari


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 17, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Haha Poms! Nearly as low as the Aussies!



 

frenchy



Sci-Fi said:


> Brazilian GP starting grid
> 
> 1.  BARRICHELLO     Brawn
> 2.  WEBBER          Red Bull
> ...



 not so well for button


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 17, 2009)

in b 4 rubens is 4 points behind and 1 race to go!


----------



## wsc (Oct 17, 2009)

and i was rooting for vettel to win this race ;_;
i hope kimi can get a podium at least, and ruben please please bring the title fight to the last round lol


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 17, 2009)

Rubens win :ho

Button to fail :ho

Vettel tried to do 'A Kimi' and failed :ho


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> new renault scheme (apparently!)
> 
> i know their changing it for brazil, as they no longer have to use the ING colours!
> 
> i must say, it looks HAWT!



Umm Hello Renault.  Eddie Jordan would like a word with you about stealing his colour scheme


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Rubens win :ho
> 
> Button to fail :ho
> 
> Vettel tried to do 'A Kimi' and failed :ho



 a kimi is meant for kimi only.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2009)

I wish Barrichello out turn one, that waste of space needs to retire.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2009)

I shall root for rubens  Mclaren 1st him 2nd this race, old driver may just do something


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 18, 2009)

Vettle was chatting shit about how kimeh did it in 2007 and how he gonna try and emulate that..............now he wants to emulate kimmeh's epic win from 17th :ho

i like rubens, he deserves it more than jenny...........


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2009)

Jenny  hahaha


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2009)

fucken cauos  man this race  so far

epic race so farrrrrrrr


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2009)

Hamilton passes Barrachello.  Getting tense in the last 10 laps.

Now Barachello has puncture Caused by Hamiltons pass.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2009)

World Champion Button


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 18, 2009)

damn, button limped home

cant wait till march, everyone will forget this journeyman of a champ!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2009)

WOOT! No Barrichello, my day is made, now retire fajit!


----------



## wsc (Oct 18, 2009)

congrats jenson and brawn gp for the title !!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats anyone but Barrichello!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2009)

It was great hearing that aussie anthem though  dont you think tachi.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2009)

I completely missed the race, fuck


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> It was great hearing that aussie anthem though  dont you think tachi.


Hello Aussie scum, not even you guys can ruin my fun


----------



## wsc (Oct 18, 2009)

yar i miss the race too  damn was it good?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2009)

Basically everything

 A Nutjob rookie in a Toyota.  Overtaking, safety car, pit lane drama (Raikonnen now has no eyebrows).  Near punchup between 2 racers in first lap crash.


----------



## wsc (Oct 18, 2009)

lol what happen to kimi  ?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 18, 2009)

wsc said:


> yar i miss the race too  damn was it good?



start was ok, rubens got a away well, kimi jumped up to 3rd
webber cut up kimi () got front wing damage
trulli took out sutil, and nando got taken out too (not sure by who)
trulli spazzed out on sutil (sutil shudda punched that short munchkin!)
(that was all in lap 1 :ho)
Kovy tried to Kill Kimi

BBC jumped on buttons dick for overtaking random midgrid drivers

Rubens was poor, i was expecting him to do a massa from last year, just take the race by the horns........instead he flopped, got done by kubica and webber at 1st stops, then hamilton raped him with a puncture!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2009)

Kovi always living in Kimi shadow (and not wanting to be replaced) decided to take matters into his own hands xD


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hello Aussie scum, not even you guys can ruin my fun



 you thought hamiltion did well though right?



wsc said:


> yar i miss the race too  damn was it good?



it was aweosme 





Cesc Fabregas said:


> start was ok, rubens got a away well, kimi jumped up to 3rd
> webber cut up kimi () got front wing damage
> trulli took out sutil, and nando got taken out too (not sure by who)
> trulli spazzed out on sutil (sutil shudda punched that short munchkin!)
> ...



kov trying to take out kimi 

is it any suprise after all the talk about kimi "joining" Mclaren, I think not.


----------



## wsc (Oct 18, 2009)

lol shit how did that happen to kimi? how did kovi set up a fire lolol?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2009)

Kobayashi is amazing, GOD mark II.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 18, 2009)

lol kovy did a 'massa' went off witht he rig still on, kimi was behind him and the hose spayed fuel all over him!!

kobayashi was merking that bitch button


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2009)

and nearly killed nakajima.

So one Japanese nearly kills another.

One Fin nearly kills another.

I am so glad Button and Hamilton were not near each other.  Both would have been killed


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 18, 2009)

Nemesis said:


> and nearly killed nakajima.
> 
> So one Japanese nearly kills another.
> 
> ...



i recall hamilton saying he wudnt do anything retarded in terms of effecting the title race

..................................


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2009)

Not his fault


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 18, 2009)

Fuck jenson button.
Im really sad today


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 18, 2009)

EPIC first laps 

watch the video guys

GundamFinalGames walkthrough


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2009)

Holy shit there was a lot of action in that

Fire in the cockpit


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 18, 2009)

Wooo English power 2 years in the running


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 18, 2009)

MacLaren been fined $50k and Kovy 25sec pen 



> At the pit stop, I ended up with some drops of petrol in my eye, from the fuel line stuck on Kovalainen's car and then I was engulfed in flames and blinded: I was going to stop, but luckily the flames soon went out. Even now, my eyes are still burning, but I'm alright



fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck! sounds scary!!


----------



## wsc (Oct 18, 2009)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck! sounds scary!!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 18, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> MacLaren been fined $50k and Kovy 25sec pen
> 
> 
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck! sounds scary!!



meh money means nothing  and lol kov


----------



## Kokaku (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats Jenson


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice to see him have the title

But I want mah bulls to be at the top next year


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 19, 2009)

Go follow the N.B.A and the bulls might have a chance


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 19, 2009)

Williams isnt interested in Renault engines anymore.
It looks like we can see Cosworth back in F1 again .


----------



## Kokaku (Oct 19, 2009)

But all the new teams are already in the Cosworth camp.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 19, 2009)

The lollipop man


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 20, 2009)

hmm makes me think  inside people of other teams?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2009)

i think we will never see him in Mclaren anymore


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 20, 2009)

Must say it was a good plan by Brawn, take out a Mclaren and Ferrari 2 in 1


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 20, 2009)

imagine if it was that crying bitch button who caught fire........

he would be screaming on the radio, and jumped out the car


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 20, 2009)

Just as long as his countryman is not driving along side him at the time he might just make it out ok.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 21, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> imagine if it was that crying bitch button who caught fire........
> 
> he would be screaming on the radio, and jumped out the car



That wouldnt be the 1st time him scremaing on the radio


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 21, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> anyone else seen the pit exit for the abu dhabi track?!
> 
> underground tunnel.



That tunnel needs more lights. From the video, anybody see any possible passing zones? It's a pretty tight and technical track.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 22, 2009)

Provisional 2010 F1 calendar

14/3 Bahrain
28/3 Australia
4/4 Malaysia
18/4 China
9/5 Spain
16/5 Monaco
30/5 Turkey
13/6 Canada**
27/6 Europe (Valencia)
11/7 Great Britain*
25/7 Germany 
1/8 Hungary
29/8 Belgium
12/9 Italy
26/9 Singapore
3/10 Japan
17/10 Korea*
31/10† Abu Dhabi*
14/11† Brazil

*Subject to the homologation of the circuit.
**Subject to the completion of contract negotiations with Formula One Management.
†The FIA has approved in principle a proposal to swap the dates of the Abu Dhabi and Brazil grands prix, pending agreement with the promoters of both events.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 22, 2009)

28/3 The best


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 22, 2009)

CANADA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 23, 2009)

> Jean Todt was elected president of the International Automobile Federation in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> The Frenchman, an ex-Ferrari Formula One team boss, was standing against Finland's former world rally champion Ari Vatanen and succeeds Max Mosley as head of world motorsport's governing body.



Bullshit man!!!! he is gonna favor Ferrari in matters now the thing with FIA and Ferrari is complete  more then ever before.

 fia mafia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 23, 2009)

FIARRARI  !!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 23, 2009)

Must admit thats a good name though


----------



## Godot (Oct 23, 2009)

Button linked with McLaren: 

I WANT KIMI, NOT JENSON


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 23, 2009)

FUCK FIARARI FUCKING PIECES OF CRAP!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah man kimi>button

but anyone>kov


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 24, 2009)

PitPass is having a contest to win a 1:8 scale model of the Brawn and the 3 runners up win a 1:12 scale model of the Brawn nose cone. Deadline is Oct 31:


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2009)

In my years of Following F1 (since Mansell first joined Ferrari) something has bugged me.  Why does Ferrari have such a big following.  It is not like they have always been dominant (Before Schumacher they had what 20 year draught) and other teams like Williams (In 80s-mid 90s) and McLaren have always been near the top.

Ferrari have also got that mentality that the F1 is theres it seems and everyone else are second stringers that "borrow" when they win it (from what I have seen).  So why do they get 60% of the fan base all the time?


----------



## Godot (Oct 26, 2009)

Because F1 n00bs like some italian flair.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 26, 2009)

Because they are Ferrari, can't give you a real explanation. It's like Man Unt.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 26, 2009)

Dont mix us up with them


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 26, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Because they are Ferrari, can't give you a real explanation. It's like Man Unt.


Im both Ferrari and United fan and it got nothing to do about being retarded or whatever... im fan of ferrari for ages even before they started dominating in F1 ( Ferrari is not only in f1) but im Kimi fan even more that Ferrari fan


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 27, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Dont mix us up with them



Quote from Planetf1

10 Things Jean Todt Should Do



> 2. Act to dispel Ferrari bias suggestions. As the former head of the Ferrari marque Jean Todt is clearly a gifted manager. But we now have a recent ex-Ferrari boss in charge of F1, a sport where Ferrari get to veto any rule they don't like and have an automatic seat on the World Council.
> 
> *Which is like having a recent Manchester United boss in charge of FIFA, with another Manchester United boss voting on FIFA committee decisions and Manchester United having the ability to quash any football rule change they don't like. *
> 
> ...



Machida, Rua Agree to 'Immediate Rematch'


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 27, 2009)

Problem is fergie isent in chanrge of Fifa.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 29, 2009)

Nico Rosberg has confirmed that he is leaving the Williams Formula One team at the end of the season.

Full list of F1 2009 driver salaries:

1. Kimi Raikkonen $45m (£27.35 million)

2. Lewis Hamilton $18m

3. Fernando Alonso $15m

4. Nico Rosberg $8.5m

5. Felipe Massa $8m

6. Jarno Trulli $6.5m

7. Sebastian Vettel $6m

8. Mark Webber $5.5m

9. Jenson Button $5m

10. Robert Kubica $4.5m

11. Heikki Kovalainen $3.5m

12. Nick Heidfeld $2.8m

13. Timo Glock $2m

14. Giancarlo Fisichella $1.5m

15. Sébastien Buemi $1.5m

16. Rubens Barrichello $1m

17. Jaime Alguersuari $0.5m

18. Vitantonio Liuzzi $Nil

19. Adrian Sutil $Nil

20. Romain Grosjean $Nil

21. Kazuki Nakajima $Nil

What the F1 teams spent on drivers in 2009:

1. Ferrari $53m

2. McLaren-Mercedes $21.5m

3. Renault $15m

4. Red Bull Racing $11.5m

5. Toyota $8.5

6. Williams $8.5m

7. BMW-Sauber $7.3m

8. Brawn GP $6m

9. Scuderia Toro Rosso $2m

10. Force India $1.5m


----------



## Godot (Oct 29, 2009)

Apparently Rosberg has set up a deal with Mercedes, so if he goes to brawn, does that mean they're mercedes' no.1 team now?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2009)

Wtf, Kimi sure gets a lot compared to his performance


----------



## Godot (Oct 29, 2009)

Somebody needs to pay for his boat.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 29, 2009)

And his ice-cream!!!


----------



## Il Diavolo (Oct 30, 2009)

So anyone watched the first practice?

I don't really follow Formula1 neither understand it's rules and stuff, but the race is taking place in Abu Dhabi and I had to check it out...


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 30, 2009)

Is it near where you live man?


----------



## Il Diavolo (Oct 30, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Is it near where you live man?



Our country is small, I live 2 hours away from the track, but I don't think I'm going to the race.

Beach Football World Cup, Fifa Club World Cup, Formula 1 Championship, and many other events are starting to take place in the UAE which is great.

I don't think I'm going to the race though.

BTW, Mercedes are owning so far! First place in the first try out, and top 2 in the second.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol, i dont understand this hatred of british fans towards non british drivers...
Also i wanna say to mister Button to watch what he is saying because next season is cumming soon


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 30, 2009)

Il Diavolo said:


> Our country is small, I live 2 hours away from the track, but I don't think I'm going to the race.
> 
> Beach Football World Cup, Fifa Club World Cup, Formula 1 Championship, and many other events are starting to take place in the UAE which is great.
> 
> ...



a little closer and maybe you could hear em from where you live 

 Mclaren


----------



## Il Diavolo (Oct 30, 2009)

I was offered a VIP pass, but even so I can't be there on the race day, I have a midterm on Sunday 

It would have been cool to stay a night in the hotel just above the track.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 30, 2009)

fuck ......thats unlucky mate.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Oct 30, 2009)

I really hate college man, when I have a midterm I have classes till 3 o'clock and then I have to stay till 7 o'clock because my midterm always starts at 5:15. In school I used to take the midterms and finals in the first period, and then go home.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Oct 31, 2009)

Luis Hamilton owned the race again and got pole position, although Vettel and Weber did really well and put a great fight.

Tomorrow is the big race, what do you guys think?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 31, 2009)

tbh, i don't care about next race that much as i care for the next season with the new rules,teams and tracks!
As i predicted since friday....Mercedes have very strong engine so they are sure the favor to win.


----------



## Godot (Oct 31, 2009)

Hamilton can win this blindfolded. But I actually think Barichello can get 2nd.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 31, 2009)

Abu Dhabi Grand Prix grid

1.  HAMILTON      McLaren

2.  VETTEL        Red Bull     

3.  WEBBER        Red Bull      

4.  BARRICHELLO   Brawn        

5.  BUTTON        Brawn        

6.  TRULLI        Toyota        

7.  KUBICA        BMW          

8.  HEIDFELD      BMW          

9.  ROSBERG       Williams      

10. BUEMI         Toro Rosso 

11. RAIKKONEN     Ferrari      

12. KOBAYASHI     Toyota       

13. KOVALAINEN    McLaren      

14. NAKAJIMA      Williams      

15. ALGUERSUARI   Toro Rosso 

16. ALONSO        Renault      

17. LIUZZI        Force India   

18. SUTIL         Force India   

19. GROSJEAN      Renault          

20. FISICHELLA    Ferrari


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 31, 2009)

*Post-qualifying F1 car weights at Yas Marina*


The full list is as follows (their actual starting position is in brackets at the end): 
*Robert Kubica* *654.5kg* (7th) 
*Rubens Barrichello* Brawn GP-Mercedes *655.0kg* (4th) 
 Brawn GP-Mercedes *657.0kg* (5th) 
*Lewis Hamilton* -Mercedes *658.5kg* (1st) 
*Mark Webber* -Renault *660.0kg* (3rd) 
*661.0kg* (6th) 
*S?bastien Buemi* Scuderia - *661.5kg* (10th) 
*Sebastian Vettel* Red Bull Racing-Renault *663.0kg* (2nd) 
 BMW-Sauber *664.0kg* (8th) 
 -Toyota *665.0kg* (9th) 
 Ferrari *692.0kg* (11th) 
 Ferrari *692.5kg* (20th) 
*Kamui Kobayashi* Toyota *694.3kg* (12th) 
 -Ferrari *695.0kg* (17th) 
 Force India-Ferrari *696.0kg* (18th) 
*Jaime Alguersuari* Scuderia Toro Rosso-Ferrari *696.5kg* (15th) 
 McLaren-Mercedes *697.0kg* (13th) 
*Fernando Alonso* Renault *708.3kg* (16th) 
*Romain Grosjean* Renault *710.8kg* (19th)


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 31, 2009)

Godot said:


> Hamilton can win this blindfolded. But I actually think Barichello can get 2nd.



One can only hope


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 31, 2009)

Abu Dhabi is another follow-the-leader track. As long as nobody tries too hard (driver errors) in some of the tighter corners and takes themselves out, the race will be decided by who's first into turn one after the start. Pit strategy will play a part in gaining or losing positions. Turn 7 leading to the long straight is too tight to allow a car to stay close enough to draft.


----------



## Il Diavolo (Nov 1, 2009)

And it Started!!!

Hamilton is already ahead.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 1, 2009)

Fastest Laps so far Hamilton


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 1, 2009)

Aussiė said:


> Fastest Laps so far Hamilton


AHAHAHAHAHAHA

Damn Kobayashi is like God Mark II +++++


----------



## Il Diavolo (Nov 1, 2009)

Aussiė said:


> Fastest Laps so far Hamilton



The brakes of his car had a problem, so he is out 

Kimi Raikkonen and Kobayashi switched to the soft tyres, let's see if this risk-taking is worth it.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah  and he was gonig so well

just brought him on tv metting some rich guy or somethin


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 1, 2009)

Kobayashi :ho

he is god!!

button...........such a shit champ


----------



## Il Diavolo (Nov 1, 2009)

So the two first places go to Red Bull.

Vettel got the 2nd place in the Driver Standings and the tears of joy are on his face!

Well that's it, Button first Vettel second and Barrichello third.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep thats another f1 come to an end


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 1, 2009)

So long till next ear T___T


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 1, 2009)

lol at hamilton in the background!! 

that GP was boriiiiiiiiiiiiing!!
roll on next year!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 1, 2009)

Masturbation Mouse said:


> So long till next ear T___T



Enjoy it cause it will be a Hamilton year 

 cesc nie pic


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 2, 2009)

I was surprised at the lack of performance from the Ferrari's. With KERS, they should have been able to pass a few on the long straight. All they needed was a few constructors points to pass McLaren for 3rd place (= more cash).



> The constructors money estimates are as follows:
> 
> 1st – USD80,000,000 (2006 – USD35,000,000)
> 2nd – USD74,000,000 (2006 – USD33,000,000)
> ...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2009)

Its time we should welcome Kimi at Mclaren and say goodbye to Kovalainen


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Enjoy it cause it will be a Hamilton year
> 
> cesc nie pic





LivingHitokiri said:


> Its time we should welcome Kimi at Mclaren and say goodbye to Kovalainen


Hamilton doesn't stand a chance against Kimi, he will be found wanting.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hamilton doesn't stand a chance against Kimi, he will be found wanting.


It seems that we always agree with each other, what a  strange coincidence


----------



## wsc (Nov 2, 2009)

i hope next year wont be a bored fest


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 2, 2009)

i think lewis and kimi were te ebst drivers this year

they managed to get wins in cars which no way should have been up there

where are ALL of the top 4 made spastic mistakes all year!!


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Its time we should welcome Kimi at Mclaren and say goodbye to Kovalainen



 by all means



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hamilton doesn't stand a chance against Kimi, he will be found wanting.



He does and he will  lewis and kimi #1 and #2 next year anyone's guess who will be #1 though

(this shall only happan if kimi is at Mclaren)



LivingHitokiri said:


> It seems that we always agree with each other, what a  strange coincidence



 get a room....


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 3, 2009)

*Bridgestone to leave F1 after 2010
*
Bridgestone has announced that it will pull out of Formula 1 when its current tyre supply contract finishes at the end of next year.

The surprise decision leaves the world championship searching for a new source of control tyres from 2011 onwards.

narm


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2009)

Goodyear welcome back?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 4, 2009)

Who knows. A tire company would have to invest a lot of research and money into an F1 program plus Bernie would want them to pay him some outrageous fee. A spec tire would save a lot of money and would force the teams to adjust their cars even more at whatever track instead of the tire company testing at and making tires for a particular course. In these times, it would be hard to sell a F1 tire program to shareholders. Other series are cheaper to supply tires to and provide good public exposure/free advertising plus excellent accommodations, entertainment/food, night life, etc for their guests and dignitaries, so why get into F1?

Might be a tire company with govt backing/financing that wants more worldwide exposure for their product/brand...like one of the Chinese tire companies. They've been making tires, OEM and HP, for other tire companies as well as selling their own branded tires, so the experience is there.

In any case, somebody will take the plunge...if the price is right.


----------



## Godot (Nov 4, 2009)

*TOYOTA IS LEAVING F1:*


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2009)

Well damn. Remember their 5 year plan to world championship?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 4, 2009)

Toyota leaving was expected. Renault is the other one on the bubble. BMW, Toyota, and Renault were rumored to leave F1 since last year.

As far as Toyota's 5-year plan, the funds were there but not the results. With the current recession, the stockholders pressure to get out and focus on their core business was overwhelming.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 4, 2009)

No Kimi no F1 for Toyota, well good plan, they were shit anyway, someone sign up Kobayashi!!!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 4, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KOBAYASHI!!!!


----------



## Godot (Nov 4, 2009)

Kobayashi still has options. Like Williams (if nakajiima leaves), Force India, Lotus, Manor, Sauber etc.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 4, 2009)

TOYOTA and Bridgestone


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 4, 2009)

lol no way is naka staying at williams!! he did have the 'LULZ' factor

but crazy koba has the LULZ now!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2009)

damn, Kobayashi can be the best driver Japan ever had!!! someone sign him up already!!


----------



## Godot (Nov 5, 2009)

It's getting from bad to worse...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 5, 2009)

went to the ferrari store down oxford st today!!

check out the F2005!!!




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 5, 2009)

i never realised how huge these cars are!! their MASSIVE!!

imagine how this pit crews feel like when a car of that size is appraoching the pit box!!

yh, that macca was SEXY!!! shame it was more shiny then reliable


----------



## ssouske (Nov 10, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> went to the ferrari store down oxford st today!!
> 
> check out the F2005!!!
> 
> ...



lol! it wasn't fast enough so they just put it inside a store... 

well at least the 2005 car bagged 3rd place in the constructors' champs...

but then again... the F60 actually won a race fair and square... 

anyway... screw kobayashi... i wanna see Taku and the great sakon...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 11, 2009)

lol...no major tire company is interested in supplying tires. Looks like F1 will have to actually pay someone to build tires to their specs and provide travel, hotel, etc for any support personnel. With the testing ban, only Bridgestone has the tire loading data and what compounds they used for the current F1 cars. Nobody is going to risk their reputation and it is questionable the management and stockholders will approve any F1 level expenditures on top of whatever outrageous fee Bernie wants/charges just because it's F1.

Think F1 still uses 13" wheels and that means investing in new molds just for F1. Yokohama is the last big tire company that didn't say anything publicly...but do they really need F1 when many HP and luxury cars are equipped with their tires?

Link

Link


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 11, 2009)

Godot said:


> It's getting from bad to worse...


FUCKING HATE THAT HE IS FROM WHERE I LIVE.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 11, 2009)

Where you live ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 11, 2009)

Like 20 minutes from that fucktard, and he went to a school near my ex high school.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 11, 2009)

Wait a min your from south africa ? this exaplains a lot...


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 11, 2009)

I told you before, hence the forth in the quadruple enemy.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 11, 2009)

I must have forgot 

You can see the world cup now


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

In b4 Formula 1 event is canceled for 2010...


----------



## wsc (Nov 11, 2009)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 11, 2009)

they totally ruined the sport... Good work mister Mosley,first you fuck up F1 then you leave ...


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 12, 2009)

His life long dream is complete.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 13, 2009)

was browaing the planetF1 forums and unearthed this..........



> 1973 Dutch GP
> 
> On the 8th lap of the race, a suspected tyre failure caused Williamson's car to pitch into the barriers at high speed, and be catapulted it 300 yards (275 m) across the track, eventually coming to rest upside down against the barriers on the other side. The petrol tank had ignited while being scraped along the track, and the car caught fire. Williamson had not been seriously injured by the impact, but was trapped in the car. The race was not stopped and continued with a local yellow at the scene, a fact which would become significant over the next few minutes.
> 
> Fellow driver David Purley almost immediately pulled his car over on the opposite side of the track, then ran across the live racetrack to assist him. Williamson was heard shouting to Purley to get him out of the car as Purley tried in vain to turn the car upright. There appeared to have been ample time to right the car and pull Williamson out, but as desperately as he tried, Purley was unable to do it by himself, and the marshals, who were not wearing flame retardant overalls, were unable to help due to the intense heat.



theres footage on utube, its amazingly touching........

racers were hardcore men back then.......


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 13, 2009)

whats your username on Planet F1? 

Mine was something lick lolVroomVroom


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 13, 2009)

Just saw it on youtube its tragic really  David Purley a true friend really and massive guts to do that sort of thing.

That was only Williamson's 2nd race to I think.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah i remember seeing that video... it was really a touching move and i still dont understand why they didn't stop the race.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 13, 2009)

getting out and running across the track while the race is still live........that takes guts.

i think senna got out his car once too.

its the fact he was using the extinguisher himself, just shows how safe these cars are now!



> Strongest g-forces survived by humans
> 
> Voluntarily: Colonel John Stapp in 1954 sustained 45.4 g in a rocket sled, while conducting research on the effects of human deceleration.
> 
> *Involuntarily: Formula One race car driver David Purley sustained 179.8 g in 1977 when he decelerated from 107 mph (172 km/h) to 0 in a distance of 26 inches (66 cm) after his throttle got stuck wide open and he hit a wall*.



shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

this guy made chuck norris look gay :ho


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 13, 2009)

fuck.........


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 14, 2009)

> Jenson Button has visited the McLaren headquarters in Woking as doubts continue over who the world champion will be driving for next season.
> 
> Button and his manager Richard Goddard were given a tour by McLaren chief Martin Whitmarsh, BBC Sport confirmed.



FUCK YOU YOU PIECE OF SHIT STAY AWAY FROM MCLAREN YOU CRTYING, BITCHING ONE HIT WONDER!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 14, 2009)

Dammit I want rai to join us  anyones better then kov though.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 14, 2009)

i have a bad feeling about Kimi and F1 for next season


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 14, 2009)

lol rai would get paid MORE if he didnt drive!!

dumbass ferrari have to pay him $10m next year!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow mercedes wants to end their ownership at mclaren.
Their f1 aspirations are not being fullfilled there.
Mercedes wants to sell their stocks to the current shareholders at mclaren.
(about 40 procent).
From the looks of it Brawn Gp will become the home of the silvern arrows.
Mercedes wants to have a german champion in F1.
Brawn GP allready contracted Nico Rosberg and they are talking to Nick Heidfeld.
We will probably see Jenson Button moving to Mclaren !

This is amazing  !


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2009)

^ Sauce now Roman


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 16, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> ^ Sauce now Roman



Source ? 

So Mercedes is gonna take over Brawn Gp. 
They will proceed providing mclaren with Mercedes engines.
Bye Bye mclaren


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2009)

McLaren without Mercedes is pretty much screwed, unless they can get their roadcar division up and profitable


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2009)

It's on PF1 now too o:


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 16, 2009)

Im having a good day because of this news.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow its already official, Mercedes is going to Brawn GP.
They bought 75,1% ownership.
The name of Branw GP will change into Mercedes GP.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Well that was a short success story


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 16, 2009)

bye bye kimi


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2009)

BIG FUCKING NEWS.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

When was the last time a team was created, won the championship, and disappeared again?


----------



## Godot (Nov 16, 2009)

They could have at least kept Brawn's name just out of respect. Much like BMW kept the sauber name.

Still, McLaren versus Mercedes


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 16, 2009)

I might be cheering for a german team next season.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> When was the last time a team was created, won the championship, and disappeared again?


Dont think it ever happened, maybe Brabham? Or Lotus?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 16, 2009)

soooooooooooooooo

i guess the macs wont be silver anymore
?


----------



## Godot (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, silver is more Merc's colour. I guess (and hope) that McLaren go back to their black and white car with red livery.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 16, 2009)

If you think about it, a company like MB doesn't want the controversy McLaren seemed to find itself in the past few years. The cheating probably brought it all to a head and they were looking for a way out. MB was rumored to have wanted to supply Red Bull and/or Williams with its engines next year but McLaren had some sort of veto power.

Brawn with it's limited resources pulled a fast one in their debut year. With all the rules changes this season, they were basically starting even with the established powers and took 'better' advantage of the loopholes. The lack of funds to constantly improve showed up later in the season when the deep pockets of the big teams closed the technological gap, but the car was still competitive and regularly scored points.

Personally, I think Red Bull would have been a better long term investment for MB. If they had been using the reliable MB powerplant, the outcome this year might have been different. Their team has just about all the personnel they need in place.

Next year should be interesting, esp with the no re-fueling rule. Teams will have to redesign their cars once again to compensate for the additional weight, increased height/loss of aero and changing handling characteristics towards the end of the race. There will be pressure on Bridgestone to provide tires that will last a full stint or we might be seeing 3-4 pit stops a race.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2009)

^Dieter would never sell RB.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 16, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> soooooooooooooooo
> 
> i guess the macs wont be silver anymore
> ?



 dammit

It will be intresting to see it now.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 16, 2009)

if its true, i hope lewis rapes this shitface every race


----------



## Godot (Nov 17, 2009)

It will be the first season where I will be supporting Hamilton over Button. Preferably I want Alonso to win, but if that doesn't happen, and it turns into McLaren vs Mercedes, well i'll have to support the british guys.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2009)

Not confirmed as of yet.

EDIT: Badly beaten.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

So now that McLaren aren't the silver arrows anymore, what are we gonna call them?

Brit bricks?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2009)

Big Mc Fatties.


----------



## Godot (Nov 17, 2009)

some more driver news: glock to manor


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 17, 2009)

Button deal almost confermed ay


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol button at Mclaren... that means Kimi ends his F1 career?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2009)

Haug loves Kimi, nothing is stopping him from going to Mercedes.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah he will probs find himself there


----------



## Godot (Nov 17, 2009)

Kimi at Mercedes... but I want Kimi at McLaren 

My dreams are completely shattered. The only way up from here is if McLaren completely fuck up their new car (which could happen, because they have to develop a new car without kers), and it turns into Alonso/Massa vs Kimi/Rosberg


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2009)

Kimi/Rosberg is the superior pairing, Massa isnt in the same league as Kimi/Alonso and dare I say Rosberg (he's getting there).


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 18, 2009)

many articles around saying kimi gonna sit out 10

im pretty much resigned to no kimi in 10

its aq shame when an average journeyman can replace one of the fastest drivers on the grid.

it this is the case, imma switching to vettle/hamilton. those two are pure racers.

i hope ferrari fail horribly next year


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 18, 2009)

My interest in 2010 is rapidly dropping


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 18, 2009)

dont owrry!!!

'Quick' Nick is due the 2nd mercedes seat!! EXCITING!!!


----------



## Godot (Nov 18, 2009)

Kimi at Merc: please let it happen 

EDIT:


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol kimi got too greedy

Best paid driver isn't he?


----------



## Godot (Nov 18, 2009)

wtf, is 20m from Ferrari not enough for him?


----------



## Jessica (Nov 18, 2009)

Change _isn't_ to _wasn't_.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Kimi in honor and everything but the money he got in comparison to other drivers was ridiculous


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 18, 2009)

So much for my F1 record.... i was watching non stop since 1998 ( without missing qualifying  or race). I was watching f1 before but i wasn't that active 
Without Kimi F1 is not gonna be the same, its a shame that a talented driver like him quit F1 because of money....


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

His yearly salary is enough to survive nicely until he dies


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 18, 2009)

I think he stop F1 for this year because of the ferrari agreement... that he will get 27 million instead of 10 if would find a team...meh :/


----------



## ssouske (Nov 18, 2009)

i heard kimi will do more wrc rounds on 2010... he might even end up liking rally so much he might just end up competing in WRC... 

honestly, i dun give a damn whether kimi goes back to f1 or not... mainly because i want someone to give loeb a run for his money... its time someone else won the wrc crown...  and... f1 has slowly become lamer every year... 07 and 08 may have provided exciting endings to the championships but it was only mclaren vs ferrari... and not to mention the shitty scandals of those years (spygate, lie-gate and orgy-gate) 09 was all about brawn,  and more politics shit... =____=


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Wait what's orgy-gate


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 18, 2009)

Orgy gate-o!!!

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxximum Carnage!!!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh I kinda forgot about that.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 18, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> many articles around saying kimi gonna sit out 10
> 
> im pretty much resigned to no kimi in 10
> 
> ...



.......



LivingHitokiri said:


> So much for my F1 record.... i was watching non stop since 1998 ( without missing qualifying  or race). I was watching f1 before but i wasn't that active
> Without Kimi F1 is not gonna be the same, its a shame that a talented driver like him quit F1 because of money....



Indeed, money does ruin certin things


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been watching since 1994, next year I'll not watch with the same passion >.>


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 18, 2009)

Fuck this shit.... NO KIMI NO F1 .
FUCKING FERRARI !


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 18, 2009)

Dont forget no refueling, epic shit rule.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Ferrari? Why is it ferrari's fault that Kimi is greedy


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 18, 2009)

They could have gave in to his greed  plus he had 1 year reemaning in the contract they arent a team of thier word .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 18, 2009)

Because of stupid spanish bank that paid Kimi off.....
I remember  Montizemolo saying something about "We decide not the money" shit...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 18, 2009)

It's official...Button signs multiyear deal with McLaren.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/andrewbenson/2009/11/jenson_buttons_decision_to_sig.html


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 18, 2009)

fucking ferrari

of course its their fault,

1. they go behind his back and sign alonso
2. they FREEKING STOP WORKING ON HIS CAR IN SUMMER!!! yet he still got them a win and a string of 5 podiums.

i cant really blame mclaren, they can sign whoever the hell they want
greed or not, ferrari get off sly here

i hope they get absolutely raped by hamilton next year >_>
button, his just a freeloader, hamilton will expose him for what he his >_>


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 18, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> fucking ferrari
> 
> of course its their fault,
> 
> ...



Im liking what im hearing .


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Dont forget no refueling, epic shit rule.



Why the best time in F1 was when no refuelling was allowed during the late 80s to early 90s.  During the Senna, Prost, Mansell years.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 18, 2009)

Why? Because it's silly?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 19, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Why? Because it's silly?



I dont think its a silly rule.
Now we can see epic battles in quali again.
Where the cars are their lowest weight.
So the drivers cannot make a single misstake.
And they still have to come in the pits to make a tire change.
We will a much more competative F1 grid next season.

And that is all that counts.

(btw Kimi taking a sabatical was long foreseen)


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 19, 2009)

Why do we have to lose something to gain something? 
Just go back to pre schumacher rules and we will all be happy.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 19, 2009)

No that wont go allong with the safety of the drivers  !


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 19, 2009)

lol ferrari


----------



## Jessica (Nov 19, 2009)

Good news, good news, la de da de da.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2009)

KImi at Mercedes GP!! please make it happen


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

Kimi should drive for Arrows


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 19, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Kimi should drive for Arrows



They went bust  !


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

He earned enough money at ferrari to fund his own team, that greedy fin


----------



## Jessica (Nov 19, 2009)

He does have his own team, just not in Formula 1.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2009)

i think he have one in F3,Formula Renault  or something...
It seems Haug likes Kimi afterall XD lets hope a miracle will happen and Kimi agrees


----------



## Jessica (Nov 19, 2009)

Raikkonen Robertson Racing!

RRR? R3? 3R? Wikipedia shortens it to Double R Racing.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 19, 2009)

Kimi please race :x

Also Jess I missed you


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 19, 2009)

I think Kimi will race for mercedes !
Or maybe Heidfeld  ( heidfeld is a mercedes protege )


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2009)

Lets see.. get kimi or nick... hmmm hard decision it seems.... NOT


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 19, 2009)

I would seriously go for nick heidfeld !

- heidfeld is cheap.
- hes talented (most ppl say kubica is one of the most talented   drivers, but i think heidfeld is better) 
- heidfeld wants to take the championship and is willing to do alot for it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I would seriously go for nick heidfeld !


you are Seriously  Kimi hater!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 19, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> you are Seriously  Kimi hater!



because i prefer Heidfeld ?
That makes no sense...........


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

Heidfeld is too old by now

All I have left is Vettel since his team is sort of Austrian


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> because i prefer Heidfeld ?
> That makes no sense...........


because i know you dont like Kimi and you are hardcore Massa fan 
choosing Heidfield over Raikkonen doesnt make sense aswell imo


----------



## Jessica (Nov 19, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Kimi please race :x
> 
> Also Jess I missed you


I'm on NF like every single day. ._.


LivingHitokiri said:


> because i know you dont like Kimi and you are hardcore Massa fan
> choosing Heidfield over Raikkonen doesnt make sense aswell imo


I think that it does make sense, but only if they can't get Kimi.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

Jessica said:


> I'm on NF like every single day. ._.


BUT APPARENTLY NOT IN THE RIGHT PLACES, YOU CANADIAN

We need your fake news.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 19, 2009)

Fake news?


THIS JUST IN. COCA-COLA TO BUY FERRARI AND RENAME IT COCA-COLA RACING.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Fake news?
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN. COCA-COLA TO BUY FERRARI AND RENAME IT COCA-COLA RACING.


Pepsi buys Mclaren and a new eternal rivalship between Coca Cola GP and  Pepsi Gp begins!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 19, 2009)

Dr Pepper racing  !


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 19, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Fake news?
> 
> 
> THIS JUST IN. COCA-COLA TO BUY FERRARI AND RENAME IT COCA-COLA RACING.


This is the Jessica I missed 

I'm gonna post on your VM's now, don't you dare not reply :x


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Pepsi buys Mclaren and a new eternal rivalship between Coca Cola GP and  Pepsi Gp begins!



Watch how Mountain Dew - Cosworth fuck sup the ranks :ho


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Watch how Mountain Dew - Cosworth fuck sup the ranks :ho


Imagine  F1 cars running  with Coca Cola instead of fuel!:amazed


----------



## Godot (Nov 19, 2009)

This is the closest we're gonna get:


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Imagine  F1 cars running  with Coca Cola instead of fuel!:amazed



The FIA can certainly be bribed to implement such a rule


----------



## Jessica (Nov 19, 2009)

I wrote something once about aborted fetuses being used for fuel.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

Fuel is not a choice?


----------



## Godot (Nov 19, 2009)

Jessica said:


> I wrote something once about aborted fetuses being used for fuel.



Not sure i want to go to a race where the cars smell of burning babies.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 19, 2009)

I am pro fuel choice.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 19, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Good news, good news, la de da de da.



So there is still a chance ay


----------



## ssouske (Nov 19, 2009)

Godot said:


> This is the closest we're gonna get:



didn't prost once compare his ferrari f1 car to a truck? yep... thats basically the old ferrari car...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2009)

Bad news...


			
				Formula1.com said:
			
		

> For months it’s been merely an option. Now it looks set to become a reality. *Kimi Raikkonen will take a one-year sabbatical from Formula One racing in 2010*, to bridge the gap from one competitive car to another - or so he hopes. Some fear the recent Abu Dhabi Grand Prix may have been the Finn’s last race, and that would be a shame - seeing a great character leave the paddock with no further ado. Then again, the ‘Iceman’ can usually be relied on to surprise…


its over....


----------



## ssouske (Nov 20, 2009)

more button news...




> "I am actually earning less than I would have been at Brawn so it's not about the money. It's because it's something new," said the Briton, whose retainer is about half the size of his countryman teammate's.


hnnn... button moving to mclaren for a "new challenge"...
now where have i heard of that before?!? oh! wait... i think the name starts w/ an F and an A... 

oh... btw: more kimi news


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 20, 2009)

Is he really gonna earn less?


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

I thought he was going to earn double the salary at Mclaren


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah me 2


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2009)

I knew! Here's something neat for you guys to read.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 20, 2009)

Why didnt you inform me at once ?

Well this is good that he isent in it only for money I must say

kimi should have doenhte same and taken a pay cut


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2009)

But it's not about the money with Kimi, either! 

He (and his manager... mostly the manager) didn't take the McLaren contract because they wanted him to do lots of PR work and didn't want him to do any of those rallies during the 2010 season. 

I read that money came after those two things, which were not agreed upon anyway.


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2009)

Jessica said:


> But it's not about the money with Kimi, either!
> 
> He (and his manager... mostly the manager) didn't take the McLaren contract *because they wanted him to do lots of PR work* and didn't want him to do any of those rallies during the 2010 season.
> 
> I read that money came after those two things, which were not agreed upon anyway.



Shame on McLaren for thinking that Kimi would do something like that


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2009)

I know, right?


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2009)

Um... Can anyone read Dutch? :\

this picture


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry dont know dutch 

Oh I see  Kimi is intrested in te Rally things now


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2009)

....................


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2009)

I can read Dutch


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2009)

Article in Dutch says that Shumacher and Heidfeld are rumoured to be in the running, Fry says they wont panic and pick the right driver, Fry expresses his strong desire to get Kimi. 

Go the shumacher thing is on PlanetF1 too


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, okay. I put it through a translator and figured those points out. Guess there was nothing good hidden in there.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2009)

A translator is probably more accurate then me


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 20, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Um... Can anyone read Dutch? :\
> 
> this picture



I can read dutch  !
Its mostly speculation.
And Schumacher already said that hes not thinking about making a comeback to F1.
On a sidenote brawn and fry will take their time to get someone who will fill in a seat in their car. (they talk about one free seat)
My conclusion to this is they already contracted Nico Rosberg.
Furthermore they say that their empty seat is the most wanted now.
So maybe Raikonen or Heidfeld will take it.
xD


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2009)

> Furthermore they say that their empty seat is the most wanted now.


Couldnt tell if they were talking about Kimi or the seat here, my Dutch failed


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Couldnt tell if they were talking about Kimi or the seat here, my Dutch failed



Owh i didnt read all of it.
I forgot the most important part.
A quote of Nick Fry. "*If this is up to me I want us to contract Raikonen*" !!!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2009)

The most important part!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2009)

So I was right 

Jess lets party with your husband tonight


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2009)

I'M MARRIED?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2009)

To Kimi, how can you forget


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2009)

But he is married to Jenni Dahlman!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2009)

Then lets go party with your lover


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 20, 2009)

But they will take Heidfeld.
Mark my words.


Im out, im going to amsterdam and spend the night with my girlfriend.
pek

ciao ciao


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2009)

But my lover is in Boston! I don't know if I can afford to get there right now! 


I wish that a decision would be made quickly so that I can stop worrying about what my favourite Finn is going to do next year!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2009)

Have fun Roman pek

Jess, you make me so sad


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

F1 thread turned to roleplaying  since when


----------



## Jessica (Nov 20, 2009)

I have that effect on people!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2009)

The season is over, this should be a social thread when we have no news now, I mean where else do we all post in the same place?


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 20, 2009)

TP once told me he admires Hamiltion and jumps up for joy when he wins  no joke.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 20, 2009)

Kimi wont race F1 this year.... it has been confirmed at official f1 site


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

1/2 of my F1 interest gone


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 20, 2009)

Without Kimi il definitely vouch for Vettel this year.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont kow who to go for after this news tbh, definitely aint supporting a Briton


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 20, 2009)

Go for Hamilton just pretend he aint British


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 20, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Go for Hamilton just pretend he aint *a bastard*



there we go


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 21, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Go for Hamilton just pretend he aint an *average driver*


Here we go.


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> Go for Hamilton just pretend he aint *black*



there ya go.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 21, 2009)

My words are truth no need to change em guys


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 23, 2009)

sigh, i wish nascar had half the credibility of F1 and its point system, all im hearing is this non sense now about how Jimme Johnson is the greatest driver ever, even better than F1 drivers because he won a fixed nascar series; how hard is it to have a system like F1 where you are awarded points based on each race, and the person with most points wins


----------



## Godot (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, i don't don't know a single thing about nascar (:sweat), so could you tell me how the points system works there?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 24, 2009)

i cant tell you fully myself

but essentially at least the top 10-20 points get some number of points (i dont know the details but i think the winner gets around a 100 plus points); then you get points for stuff like leading a lap, leading the most laps, and there are other bonuses; but the thing that is really weak is that when you get to the nascar "playoffs" the standings for the drivers who make it in are reset basically, with the best driver getting a token lead, and in reality although the season is 36 races or something like that, only these last ten or so really count; basically there is no point to the first 26 races or so

thats roughly how i think it works


----------



## Godot (Nov 24, 2009)

That sounds... unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 24, 2009)

I watch Nascar when I want to sleep :x


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I watch Nascar when-

Oh wait I don't watch nascar.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 24, 2009)

yes it is unnecessarily complicated, its been a while, but from what i remeber f1 is so much simpler 

problem with f1 though if you dont get speed channel, i dont think i know of any other place to watch the races

and yes i find nascar dull as well, but some people are crazy and love their nascar


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 24, 2009)

I played Nascar on gameboy colour


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 24, 2009)

eh id never bother, but nice to know gran turismo 5 throws that in there if you want


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 25, 2009)

What you mean


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 26, 2009)

In addition to the greatness of gran turismo itself, they are really expanding race types, including nascar and nascar cars, they have had formula one cars in the past but im not sure of the details on that --> these are always incidentally the best cars in the game, they have the handling of Gods, but this will be a very good racing game


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 26, 2009)

This is the formula 1 thread.
Not a nascar or other fucked up things thread.

Willy Weber (manager of Schmacher) said that Schumachers neck problems are gone,
and that if Mercedes GP wants Schumi to be in their car they should openly admit it.
The rumors about schumi's comeback are getting thicker.
We might see him race at Mercedes next season.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 26, 2009)

Also some Renault rumours again (about them backing out)


----------



## Anarch (Nov 26, 2009)

Schumi in anything but red

unbearable


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> This is the formula 1 thread.
> Not a nascar or other fucked up things thread.
> 
> Willy Weber (manager of Schmacher) said that Schumachers neck problems are gone,
> ...



What

Schumi is more red than a communist party reunion. He can't drive for anyone else


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Only Brawn could convince Shumi going there!


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 26, 2009)

Schumi is more Brawn than Ferrari red. 

Benetton, nevar forget.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Lol at Briatore, he really thinks that his ban will be lifted off ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 26, 2009)

Briatore needs to let go now, go bang some more supermodels


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Nov 26, 2009)

I hope to Schumi at Mercedes  !
Oooohhhhhh please god please let him make a comeback !!!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 26, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I hope to Schumi at Mercedes  !
> Oooohhhhhh please god please let him make a comeback !!!



If it's not going to be my Kimster, then I would love for it to be him!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Kimi at mercedes would be my 2010 wish... Please Santa make it happen!


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 26, 2009)

Didnt eh yrule out a move for Schumi


----------



## Jessica (Nov 27, 2009)

**


> *Peterson joins USF1 for 2010 *
> 
> _By Edd Straw_
> 
> ...


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 27, 2009)

Back to making stories ?


----------



## Jessica (Nov 27, 2009)

It's been a slow day and two people said that they missed me doing that. ._.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 27, 2009)

do what you must, this thread needs it atm


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 27, 2009)

> "Timmy is a great talent of the future, and *with four years of experience in tricycles,* is a driver who will be able to make a valuable contribution to our team right from the outset.


HAHAHAHAHAHA that cracked me up


----------



## Jessica (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay, I think I have an idea for another one.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 27, 2009)

The pic was the best part for me  thats how champions are made


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 27, 2009)

kimi


----------



## Jessica (Nov 27, 2009)

Not as good.. 


> Vettel changes first name to "Sebestian"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe my high school English teachers were right about journalism possibly being the right thing for me.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 27, 2009)

BMW sells team back to Peter Sauber

BMW is to sell its Formula 1 outfit back to team founder Peter Sauber after cancelling its planned sale to the obscure Swiss-based investment group Qadbak.

The German manufacturer – which announced its decision to withdraw from F1 during the summer – said the deal, agreed on Thursday, was subject to the team being granted a place on the 2010 F1 grid.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 27, 2009)

Jessica


----------



## Jessica (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't roll upside down, that's dangerous.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh but I know you will catch me 

I read about Sauber earlier today, inevitable really.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 27, 2009)

Outrageous Jessica, how can Vettel say thos kind of things about KIMI? He betrayes his friendship!!! BOOOOO bring down Vettel


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 27, 2009)

haha nice one


----------



## Jessica (Nov 27, 2009)

Vettel has ascended to something great and no longer has any need for this human bond that you call... Friendship.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 27, 2009)

Vettel sounds like Sasuke!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Vettel sounds like Sasuke!



*BREAKING NEWS:* Vettel family found dead in their German home. It is believed that the eldest son, Heimbrechtachi Vettel, is responsible.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 27, 2009)

Dont tell me its him in the background of that pic


----------



## Jessica (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think it is. 


But I think that Formula One needs a cliche anime storyline for the off season to make it exciting!! Maybe Fernando Alonso will want to become the Pirate King King of World Champions.

All he has to do is find One Piece Michael Schumacher's mojo.


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 27, 2009)

hamilton would fit luffy better, alonso is old now


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 27, 2009)

> Heimbrechtachi Vettel


What the hell am I reading


----------



## Godot (Nov 27, 2009)

Jessica said:


> I don't think it is.
> 
> 
> But I think that Formula One needs a cliche anime storyline for the off season to make it exciting!! Maybe Fernando Alonso will want to become the Pirate King King of World Champions.
> ...



It's already been done


----------



## ssouske (Dec 1, 2009)

Motorsport.com said:
			
		

> *Raikkonen has signed Citroen deal - report*
> Racing series   	F1
> Date 	2009-12-01
> 
> ...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 1, 2009)

He hasnt signed yet. But according to mtv3 he will sign a contract today.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Not as good..
> 
> 
> Maybe my high school English teachers were right about journalism possibly being the right thing for me.



It'd certainly pay the bills, considering the way you write


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 1, 2009)

I still cant believe that we will see F1 without Kimi....


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh well, there was F1 before kimi, there will be F1 after Kimi


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 1, 2009)

Killing myself now. Who want my rep, videogames and carcass?


----------



## Jessica (Dec 1, 2009)

I              do.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 1, 2009)

I'll ship it to you in miss marked boxes, you will open up the vidya games box and bam, there is my head


----------



## Jessica (Dec 1, 2009)

A disembodied head is kind of like a game, too.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 1, 2009)

But will you play it? That is the question.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 1, 2009)

That will be decided in court.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 1, 2009)

Court? I'm not ready to get married, leave me alone :x


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 1, 2009)

Kimi gone Schumi in  !


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 1, 2009)

no kimi ay


----------



## Godot (Dec 1, 2009)

Manor's been renamed to Virgin Racing... so there's gonna be a beardy branson gp on the grid.

Here's the current line-up

1 Jenson Button (GB) McLaren
2 Lewis Hamilton (GB) McLaren
3 Nico Rosberg (Ger) Brawn GP
4 TBC Brawn GP
5 Sebastian Vettel (Ger) Red Bull Racing
6 Mark Webber (Aus) Red Bull Racing
7 Felipe Massa (Brz) Ferrari
8 Fernando Alonso (Sp) Ferrari
9 Rubens Barrichello (Brz) Williams
10 Nico Hulkenberg (Ger) Williams
11 Robert Kubica (Pol) Renault
12 TBC Renault
14 Adrian Sutil (Ger) Force India
15 Vitantonio Liuzzi (It) Force India
16 Sebastien Buemi (Swi) Toro Rosso
17 TBC Toro Rosso
18 TBC Lotus F1
19 TBC Lotus F1
20 TBC Campos Meta 1
21 Bruno Senna (Brz) Campos Meta 1
22 TBC US F1 Team
23 TBC US F1 Team
24 Timo Glock (Ger) Virgin Racing
25 TBC Virgin Racing


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 1, 2009)

25 cars? thats gonna be a lot


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 1, 2009)

24.

No one takes car number 13 due to silly superstitions.

Also I wish Ferrari would just take numbers 27 and 28.  Although they were not winning anything back then they are still the numbers that I associate with the team.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 1, 2009)

Kimi has more talent than the entire '10 lineup 

especially that bastard face button >_>


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 1, 2009)

So he may but does he have the desire to run in anything apart from a great car.  Or will he just mosey on disinterested if he was on the track in a lower level one.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 2, 2009)

tbh, i would rather he go rallying instead of rotting away in some mid grid team! 

ok guys, give us your best Virgin racing puns 



> "Button prefers riding virgin on the harder rubber, as it allows him to go longer in the stint".





> "Ohhh, what a special moment. Fernando comes first in the Virgin!"





> And Hamilton's spun !!
> 
> It appears there is some fluid coming out of one of the Virgins !


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 2, 2009)

Timo glock is having a hard time with his Virgin  !


----------



## Godot (Dec 2, 2009)

go easy on Virgin next year, it's going to be their first time an' all 

Let's hope Virgin make to the grid next season. Wouldn't want them pulling out too soon 

The rear-end of that Virgin looks sublime


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 2, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> tbh, i would rather he go rallying instead of rotting away in some mid grid team!
> 
> ok guys, give us your best Virgin racing puns



 hahahha


----------



## Jessica (Dec 2, 2009)

Virgin on pole?

Glock comes first in the Virgin ahead of the Red Bull.

The Force India is closing in on the Virgin.

Button is all over the back of the Virgin.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 3, 2009)

So Sauber got the f1 license from Toyota for next season.
Welcome back to former bmw.
Next we will see the team racing with Ferrari engines.
On a sidenote, there will be 8 cars driving with cossworth engines.
A hell of a comeback for cossworth  !


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 4, 2009)

now its official officicical kimi to rally


----------



## Jessica (Dec 4, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> On a sidenote, there will be 8 cars driving with cossworth engines.
> A hell of a comeback for cossworth  !


Eight? I only counted five!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 4, 2009)

Kimi Raikkonen 1 year contract with Citroen.... time to switch to WRC


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 4, 2009)

FUCK F1!!!!!!

rallying is where the true racers are

drifting around a mountainside on ice takes guts


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 5, 2009)

go with your rally then cesc


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 5, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> go with your rally then cesc



theres more overtaking in rally..............and they dont even race together 


enjoy wathcing fodder shit like button


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 5, 2009)

ill enjoy watching hamiltion win his 2nd title thank you very much

 rally lover


----------



## Godot (Dec 5, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> theres more overtaking in rally..............and they dont even race together
> 
> 
> enjoy wathcing fodder shit like button



3-hour running marathons have more overtaking... go watch that 

We'll stay here and watch the real men drive the best cars in the world


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 5, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> ill enjoy watching *hamiltion win his 2nd title *thank you very much
> 
> rally lover


Sebastian Vettel >hamilton


----------



## ssouske (Dec 5, 2009)

cesc... i dun get it... i have never seen any type of overtaking on rally... well... exept if you have some broken car in front of you... 

if i want more overtaking, i'd watch moto gp... they have way more overtaking in a race compared to a whole season of f1...  

anyway... best of luck to kimi... hes got the best car in WRC right now... so hopefully he can give loeb a run for his money some time soon. 

anyway... im kinda excited to see next season... no more refueling means shorter stops... and more racing... but... i wonder how many times this season we'll see someone pulling over on the last lap cuz he ran out of fuel? 

can't wait to see more than half the grid stopping in the last few laps in the first race...


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 6, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Sebastian Vettel >hamilton



Hamilton>Vettel


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 6, 2009)

ssouske said:


> cesc... i dun get it... i have never seen any type of overtaking on rally... well... exept if you have some broken car in front of you...
> 
> if i want more overtaking, i'd watch moto gp... they have way more overtaking in a race compared to a whole season of f1...
> 
> ...



lol i was being sarcastic! just referring to the fact most F1 races involve overtaking...........during the pitstops 

hopefully the rule changes will change it (but then again this years rule changes were suppose to increase overtaking..............all it did was give brawn a s chance to wrap up the title >_>)

top tier
Alonso
Hamilton

second tier
Vettle (makes too many mistakes when not out in front, leading from pole)
Massa (sam as above)

third tier
Button & Co.

GOD tier
Kobayashi


----------



## Godot (Dec 6, 2009)

would it be wrong adding Rosberg and Kubica to 2nd tier?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 6, 2009)

rosberg has as many wins as i have in my F1 career 
kubica - same as above +1 win 

they both have potential, but not up there with the likes of vettel and massa


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 6, 2009)

Cesc is talking some real sense for once


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 6, 2009)

now that kimi has gone (for now ) my fanboyism has dropped 500%


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 6, 2009)

Good  so you gonna support hamilton now ?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 6, 2009)

Alonso is better at development than Raikkonen, says Ferrari boss



my hate for Santander is growing. why are they trying to make kimi look bad? isn't developing the car THEIR job?! did they give him a pile of shit to drive last season? didn't they stop developing that pile of shit mid season? didn't kimi still manage to get them a win in that pile of shit? Fair enough he isnt going to develop the car MS style, but is there any need for these snide remarks?

hope hamilton and vettel shit over ferrari next year >_>


----------



## wsc (Dec 6, 2009)

Stefano, what a retard, as if season 2009 didn't make me hate him more already...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 7, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Eight? I only counted five!



Virgin Racing (Cosworth)
US F1 (Cosworth)
Lotus F1 (Cosworth)
Williams (Cosworth)

equals 8 cars......
(edit) i forgot dallara 
So 10 cars


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I hope the Cosworth isnt a steaming pile of shit


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 7, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Well I hope the Cosworth isnt a steaming pile of shit



All the engines are more or less the same anyway.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2009)

Mercedes is still the one to have though, they should open engine development back up


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 7, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Mercedes is still the one to have though, they should open engine development back up



I dont fully agree with that...
I think the renault engines are stronger .


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2009)

Reliability of those engines (as seen in a Red Bull) is pretty crap, also most of the paddock agrees Mercedes is the best


----------



## Godot (Dec 10, 2009)

Renault sold to new owners; they will compete in F1 2010



I'm calling it first: Kubica's gonna win the drivers championship


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 11, 2009)

Thier only chance is if Lewis joins


----------



## Jessica (Dec 11, 2009)

LEWIS SCHMEWIS


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2009)

Is it just me or will the next season be a clusterfuck of teams/drivers


----------



## ssouske (Dec 11, 2009)

the renault engine has been a stinking pile of poo ever since they moved to the rev limited v8's in 07...

about the teams, yeah... a lot of teams... im thinking that some of the older circuits might have a hard time accommodating some of the teams...

anyone here agrees with the new points system that might get approved next week?



			
				pitpass said:
			
		

> The FIA has revealed that the F1 Commission has proposed that a new points system be introduced in time for the 2010 season.
> 
> The Commission, whose president is Bernie Ecclestone, is made up of key championship stakeholders from F1 teams, promoters, suppliers and sponsors in addition to newly-elected FIA president Jean Todt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica (Dec 11, 2009)

I think that they're going too high.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 11, 2009)

if they had that system back in 05 kimmeh wud have won >_>

i think MS return is for sure!!!

lol 25 for a win!!


----------



## Godot (Dec 11, 2009)

25 for a win is the same as motogp, the gap between 1st and 2nd is bigger than 2nd-3rd but the points stretch to 15 drivers.

imo it should go like this:

1st 20
2nd 16
3rd 12
4th 10
5th 8
6th 6
7th 4
8th 3
9th 2
10th 1

toned down the points so that the transition between systems is easier.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the new piont system it will make driveers go for the win hopefully more often.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 12, 2009)

Schumi and Mercedes have an agreement for a one year contract.
According to "Bild" and "Focus", the only thing that is left for Schumacher is to sign the contract.
So the comeback from Schumacher will be acknowledged by Mercedes next week. (says the german publisher of the news)


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 12, 2009)

hmm good news even though I aint his biggest fan without ferrari I dont dislike him as much


----------



## ssouske (Dec 12, 2009)

hnnnn... ok... now im torn between merc and ferrari... i've always been a ferrari fan... but i became one because of schumi... O_o


----------



## Anarch (Dec 12, 2009)

Mercedes very close to getting Schumi.too bad,but at least we'll get to see the master drive again


----------



## Godot (Dec 13, 2009)

don't expect too much from Schumi. If anything, i expect he'll be no.2 to rosberg.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 13, 2009)

really ?

it will be intresting to see.


----------



## ssouske (Dec 13, 2009)

:shock

f1 news surely to shock sato fans across the globe...



			
				motorsport.com said:
			
		

> Lotus to confirm Trulli and Kovalainen, not Sato
> Racing series  	F1
> Date	2009-12-13
> By Motorsport.com/GMM
> ...


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 13, 2009)

oh well intresting to see kov still got a f1 seat.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 13, 2009)

Godot said:


> don't expect too much from Schumi. If anything, i expect he'll be no.2 to rosberg.



LoL 
How about you shut up for a while and wait untill the competition start again.
I dont understand how you can say this ?


----------



## Godot (Dec 13, 2009)

I find it more funny that people are hyping to the point that they think he'll somehow regain his youth and rape everyone on the grid, starting a new era of domination.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 14, 2009)

Godot said:


> I find it more funny that people are hyping to the point that they think he'll somehow regain his youth and rape everyone on the grid, starting a new era of domination.



Who is saying anything about that in this thread ?
Btw can you defend your argument ?
Well ?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 16, 2009)

A part of Renault is being sold to Genii Capital from Gerard Lopez.
Because of this overtaking, Ho Ping Tung (dutch-chinese driver) is named to become their second driver next to Rober Kubica.
Ho Ping-Tung already tested for Renault this year.
Apperently he made a good impression.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 16, 2009)

HO PING TUNG

Oh god, that's a fun name to say.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2009)

Well at least he's not called poon tang


----------



## Jessica (Dec 16, 2009)

HO POON TANG


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 16, 2009)

I misspelled his name.....
Its Ho-Pin Tung .
And he is dutch !


----------



## Jessica (Dec 16, 2009)

HO-PIN'S HOPIN' FOR A DRIVE!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 16, 2009)

Pin Tung crash whaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## Jessica (Dec 16, 2009)

The picture scares me a little bit. ._.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2009)

"Number one we have to be ahead of Branson, otherwise I will retire and kill myself."


----------



## wsc (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Scholzee (Dec 16, 2009)

wtf       .


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 17, 2009)

Kobayashi signed a one year contract at sauber.
Whoooohoooo  !!!
Atleast we have one crazy japanese in F1 next year.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 17, 2009)

beware drivers


----------



## Jessica (Dec 17, 2009)

Yay, Kamikaze Kamui!


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 17, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Kobayashi signed a one year contract at sauber.
> Whoooohoooo  !!!
> Atleast we have one crazy japanese in F1 next year.


*YES, YES, OH GOD YES*


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 17, 2009)

KOBA SAMA!!!


its over

my intrest has returned!!!

KOBA FOR 2010


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 17, 2009)

YES KOBA HAS RESTORED MY FAITH TOO


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 17, 2009)

Kimi started at sauber too

its a sign :ho


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 17, 2009)

So kobayashi will quit and start rallyracing after this season ?


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 18, 2009)

fooolsssssssssss


----------



## Godot (Dec 18, 2009)

NF: the official sponsor of Kamui Kobayashi


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 18, 2009)

Lets see where it gets you  nowhere


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 18, 2009)

i wanna see Sato also


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 18, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> So kobayashi will quit and start rallyracing after this season ?



no, he will rape hamiltion and alonso, and win the WDC

than  go and rape rally :ho


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## wsc (Dec 19, 2009)

Didn't Brawn say he will confirm his second driver before Christmas?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 19, 2009)

wsc said:


> Didn't Brawn say he will confirm his second driver before Christmas?



They are probably gonna announce it in the new year.


----------



## ssouske (Dec 19, 2009)

kobayashi is nothing compared to the great sakon yamamoto and god Taku... 

but still we have 1 japanese person in F1... XD 

and  schumi returning w/ merc... >.< damn im REALLY f-ing torn now... >.< 

i really never liked merc cars...  but brawn+schumi usually = championships...


----------



## Godot (Dec 19, 2009)

That may be true, but in two races Kobayashi accomplished more than what Nakamura did in his entire F1 career.

I know its early, but i have absolutely no idea whos going to have the better car.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 22, 2009)

Remember these 

FORMULA ONE

"I'm sorry if it gets boring if I win so many times but that's the way it is." Jensen Button (pictured) consoles with the rest of the Formula One field on his way to the world championship.

"A manager is supposed to encourage you, support you and provide you with opportunities. In my case it was the opposite. Briatore was my executioner." Formula 1 driver Nelson Piquet Jr goes quietly after being released from his contract with Renault by team manager Flavio Briatore.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 22, 2009)

More Schumacher rumours today


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 22, 2009)

Button really thinks that he will win another WDC right?
He should stop daydreaming already!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 22, 2009)

Yuji Ide

so bad they revoked his licence 

button is a doosch

the sooner hamilton rapes him, the better


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 22, 2009)

i saw him on TG bragging about how he scared GROJEAN into turn 1 at brazil

please bitch


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 22, 2009)

lol, button is really daydreaming then... is he forgetting how badly Kobayashi raped him?


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 22, 2009)

haha

btw why dont they make any new f1 games for ps3 man they made f1 09 only for the wii 

Formula One Championship Edition is the only ps3 game andits the season of 06!!!!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 23, 2009)

It is official !
Schumi signed a one year contract at mercedes !


*goes crazy*
My number 1 driver is back in F1.
Cheers for Massa and Schumi next season.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

Scholzee said:


> haha
> 
> btw why dont they make any new f1 games for ps3 man they made f1 09 only for the wii
> 
> Formula One Championship Edition is the only ps3 game andits the season of 06!!!!!!



It seems formula 1 games aren't that lucrative anymore.

Ever since gp4 and 99-02 the F1 racing game/sim market was kinda... empty.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 23, 2009)

I still play GP4 

OH GOD SHCUMACHER LOL


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 23, 2009)

nice to see that pussy return

he was supposed to be kimis team mate, but he pussied out

and now that kimi is gone, he returns 

but its great for F1, will be weird to see him NOT in a GAYrrari though! hope MS spanks GAyrrari


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

They realized PC games are moddable and thus last longer, meaning they can't make as much money by releasing games every year or so.

So they only occasionaly release mediocre console F1 games 

Lol schumacher


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 23, 2009)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> It is official !
> Schumi signed a one year contract at mercedes !
> 
> 
> ...



It will be MS and rosberg vs button and hamiltion

germany vs england :ho



Zaru said:


> It seems formula 1 games aren't that lucrative anymore.
> 
> Ever since gp4 and 99-02 the F1 racing game/sim market was kinda... empty.



...

Its a shame aswell I enjoyed f1 05 and f1 06 on the ps2 the only messed up thing with every f1 game ive played is when you lose a tire you auto retire  they made slight improvments on hte 06 that when you crash and it gets damaged a lil it only gets damaged and not auto retire but still


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

And the makers of the best F1 game ever, ubisoft, don't have a fucking license for their games 

I loved F1 Racing Championship so much, I could feel every slight change of my setups immediately. It's what got me into F1 in the first place.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 23, 2009)

Studio Liverpool made em last 

I only played that game a lil


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh wait, it was named F1 Racing Simulation.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 23, 2009)

Never played that  when it come out?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

1998. Had the 96 season in it. You know, Damon hill, Williams-Renault ownage.


----------



## Godot (Dec 23, 2009)

F1 Challenge 99-02 is my favourite F1 game ever 

all the new ones are lame compared to this, they don't give you half the tweaking options this game gives you. Plus, the game is so easy to modify (:ho) that you can keep it up to date.

Though from what i've heard, Codemasters are making F1 2010 for PC, so that'll be fun to play.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

Assuming they don't follow shitty current gaming trends and you need to log in online or some shit and the game rapes your ass everytime you try to modify the files.

It'd be horrible but more and more games are like that


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> 1998. Had the 96 season in it. You know, Damon hill, Williams-Renault ownage.



oh thoese were my days of snes it didnt come out on it I think


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

It was about n64 level graphics, the screenshots don't do it  justice though.
Looked awesome on a 3dfx graphics card.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 23, 2009)

n64 and ps1 has the same type right , sometimes the old games are the best.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> And the makers of the best F1 game ever, ubisoft, don't have a fucking license for their games
> 
> I loved F1 Racing Championship so much, I could feel every slight change of my setups immediately. It's what got me into F1 in the first place.


PSYGNOSIS MADE THE BEST CONSOLE F1 GAME ON PSX ALREADY


----------



## Jessica (Dec 23, 2009)

*Long Kimi Raikkonen interview. Reveals some interesting facts!*


Kimi Raikkonen has never cared much for the baggage that comes with being a grand prix driver: the interviews, the press conferences and the various public relations commitments.

During five years at McLaren and another three at Ferrari he walked a tightrope of political correctness, preferring not to say very much at all rather than trot out soundbites that might come back to haunt him.

To some extent he's been able to hide under the public 'Iceman' persona, and that's suited him just fine. Get to know him socially and a very different Kimi emerges. Off duty with his friends – and that group includes quite a few fellow grand prix drivers – he's a gregarious and convivial character, someone who has plenty to say.

Now he's embarking on a new chapter in his career, and creating a bit of history as he does so. By walking away from F1 to run a (nearly) full schedule in the 2010 World Rally Championship he is taking a path that has never been trodden before.

There will still be things to do for Citroen and his sponsor Red Bull, and inevitably he will be a focal point for the media and the public, but he's expecting to enjoy life more in the WRC both in and out of the car.

"It's very well done and it's very relaxed," he says. "There's much, much less politics and bullshit. In F1 you don't see so much that people go to talk to other teams and hang around, but there [in WRC] it's much more open. It's just a much nicer feeling.


"You can say more or less what you want there. In F1 if you say something wrong, for sure you get a lot of bollocking. There it's much more relaxed. In the end F1 could learn quite a bit from it…"

Kimi's move to the WRC is something that no one could have foreseen this time last year, when he was preparing for his first outing on the minor Arctic Rally. It was, we thought, just a bit of winter fun for someone brought up in a country where driving on ice is second nature.

However, two further exploratory events with his Abarth Grande Punto, including one on asphalt in Italy, led to a spectacular WRC debut in Finland in the summer. His weekend ended in the trees, but along the way he proved that he meant business.

"I've been a big fan of rallying always," he explains. "I wanted to try it and see what happens, and when I tried it this year I liked it. I also felt it was a good help when I was racing. Even if it's a different kind of driving it still helps even in F1 for me. At least I thought it was a good help.

"I mean, you need to be very precise in rallying, and especially when there's snow there's only one lane. If you go a bit off line you go in the loose snow, and you go off easily.

"There's a lot of things that you need to do, and you need to put in a lot of effort to listen to the notes. There are many more things happening, different things that can change the whole thing, than there are in F1.

"It's funny, because you can easily put too much effort in driving, and not listening to the notes. That's the most difficult thing first of all, to make the notes and then listen to the notes. For us from F1, or from any normal racing without a co-driver, you just need to put all the effort into the driving.

"But now you need to listen a lot, and it takes time before you're used to it. That's the biggest issue, really. The driving is in some places difficult, but if you get the notes right and you listen right away then for sure the driving will be okay."

It still seems extraordinary that a Formula 1 world champion has made such a dramatic career move. Until a few months ago even Kimi had every reason to believe that he'd be racing for Ferrari for a fourth season in 2010.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 23, 2009)

"Yeah, otherwise I wouldn't have made a contract," he admits. "But if they want you out, there's no point to stay. I mean, if somebody wants you away, probably you're not going to enjoy next year very much…"

The paddock grapevine hinted that he was on the way out to make room for Fernando Alonso long before he'd had any formal discussion with the management about his position.

"You hear a lot about those things. It's not like it comes from nowhere… You hear something. Nobody says it, but you get the feeling from the people when you ask if they're bullshitting or not. I mean, that's life. In F1 it's not the first time, and it's not going to be the last time. It can happen always."

There was a touch of what goes around, comes around. The circumstances were a little different, but Michael Schumacher's retirement at the end of 2006 was, to some degree, forced upon him by the imminent arrival of Raikkonen. That gave some indication of just how much Kimi was wanted by Maranello at the time. 

And yet just three years later, the Finn was gently shown the door, albeit with substantial compensation to ease his passage. Did the team just fall out of love with him?

"You have to ask them, I don't know!" he says. "You need to ask the people who make those decisions. I'm not interested in the end why or when. I'm pretty sure I know the answer, and it's nothing to do with racing or what I've done there.

"I think when there is enough money involved, you can always change anything! I think it's a lot to do with Santander coming in. Probably they made some deal. I don't know…"

Ferrari's management has not been slow to point out the obvious – namely that Alonso brings the sort of motivational push that Schumacher did in the past, implying that Raikkonen should have done the same.

"I didn't even try. I said already the first day I'm not trying to be Michael, I'll do my own things. I think they knew that, and they didn't expect anything else."

What Ferrari did get was results. In 2007 Kimi put in a near-faultless season to pinch the title from the McLaren drivers. Last year he was stymied by unreliability and a set-up he didn't like, and Felipe Massa gained the upper hand. In 2009 Ferrari didn't give either man the right tools, but Kimi held his own against his team-mate, beating him to third in Monaco.

"I've been pretty happy how I've been driving. If you compare it to last year, I'm a lot happier, but this year we didn't have the car. It's a bit of switch but, anyhow, what can you do? If you don't have it, you don't have it."

In the second half of the year, with Felipe sidelined, Kimi edged closer to the front. He was second in Hungary, third in Valencia and Monza, and took an opportunistic victory on that strange afternoon in Spa.

"After this kind of season it was nice to win, and with a car that's not the fastest it definitely gives you more of a good feeling than probably if you have the best car and you win. I mean, it's 10 times more easy. But even without the win the last part of the season was good."

Ultimately he finished sixth in the drivers' championship, a point behind Lewis Hamilton. Over the last few races the team ran out of steam, paying the price for canning development on the F60. Kimi knew by then that he would not be driving in 2010, and was taking the pain so that Alonso would reap the benefits.

"They have reasons for that," he says. "Some teams did it differently, like McLaren, they kept pushing and improved the car, but Ferrari decided to put their whole efforts for next year. But looking back, we could have won many races if we'd put all the effort into this year's car. It's easy to say afterwards, but probably they could have improved it quite a bit."

It might have ended prematurely, but nevertheless he has good memories of his time at Maranello.

"I won quite a few races and I won the championship, so I had a very good period. Of course there are things that last year could have gone better, but they didn't. What can you do? You always do your best and sometimes you end up not getting what you want. I still got what I dreamed about in F1, so I'm very happy. I had a good time."

It was to McLaren that we assumed Kimi would return. He'd left on good terms at the end of 2006, and the door had remained open.

"We never had a bad feeling. It was just purely I wanted something different at that time, I could have stayed there. I think that's the best way to leave, because you never know what will happen in the future."

Going up against Hamilton was not a problem: "It wouldn't have been an issue, and anyhow I know the people in the team, so it would have been not so difficult to go there. That's why it was my main option, because it always takes some time when you go with a new team, and with them I know the engineers and so on."

Yet after weeks of speculation, it was Jenson Button and not Raikkonen who became Hamilton's team-mate.

"I could have signed with them if I'd wanted to do, but in the end it wasn't 100 per cent what I wanted. It was not really so much about money, it was all the other things. It's not that I couldn't have gone there but, like I said, I have no reason to do something with a contract that I'm not happy with."

The money was part of the equation of course – it's no secret that the pay-off from Ferrari would shrink substantially if he had chosen to race elsewhere in F1 in 2010. 


"Yeah, for sure there is something that if I raced with another team, I get a bit less. And there was no point to get paid less if I race with somebody. It was a complicated situation, but in the end that wasn't the issue, the money side, although everybody thinks so. It wasn't what I wanted."

Kimi briefly became a candidate for the vacant Mercedes seat – Ross Brawn was one of the people who brought him to Ferrari – but he was already too far down the WRC route.


"Probably I could have gone there. I didn't want to start waiting for a long time. For sure we could have got a contract in the end, but when the McLaren thing didn't happen I already had the talks with Red Bull, so I just wanted to go there and see what happens in rallying. Maybe I'll come back [to F1] next year or the year after. Or maybe not…"

He's a little vague about his long-term plans, and insists he doesn't have any. Everyone has put two and two together and placed him at Red Bull Racing in 2011, but things might not be that straightforward.

"I don't have any contract with F1 or anything else, so I have no idea what will happen. I have both options, to stay in rallying or try to come back to F1. I want to see how it goes, and then decide. I'm not in a hurry to decide. If it goes well, then I could keep doing it. There are many different scenarios. Right now it's just for this year, both with Red Bull and with Citroen."

The WRC schedule is a busy one, but for the time being he's enjoying a quiet break, splitting his time between Switzerland and Finland. Isn't he going to miss F1 at some point?

"We'll see!" he laughs. "Right now I don't miss it, but it's the same thing always in the winter."

*(That's the end.)*


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> PSYGNOSIS MADE THE BEST CONSOLE F1 GAME ON PSX ALREADY



Console. Game.

By default inferior to PC F1 games


----------



## Jessica (Dec 23, 2009)

Andy, stop being like Louise Jefferson.


----------



## wsc (Dec 23, 2009)

It's official:

Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Andy, stop being like Louise Jefferson.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Console. Game.
> 
> By default inferior to PC F1 games


Obviously good man, but I though we were doing console only


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

I didn't even have a console until 2009.


----------



## ssouske (Dec 23, 2009)

MICKEY THE SHOE IS COMING BACK!!! CONFIRMED TO HAVE SIGNED WITH MERC GP!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 23, 2009)

wtf  haha


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 23, 2009)

i feel sorry for rosberg

his gonna be MS's beeyatch now :ho


----------



## ssouske (Dec 23, 2009)

rosberg won't get a chance @ the title til 2012 then... 

poor kid... got out of williams to get a better car and now, he's got the best driver of all time as his team mate... 

edit: does this mean schumi can now go back to the TG track and do a proper lap on the reasonably priced liana? 

i'd love to see schumi beat lewis' time...


----------



## kizuna (Dec 23, 2009)

Wtf? *has been out of touch with the rest of the world*

Schumacher going back to F1? Please tell me that's not effing REAL!! Oh please no.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 23, 2009)

Lewis to rape 

 hamiltionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 23, 2009)

Button gonna get raped 3 ways 

Alonso x Lewis X MS


----------



## ssouske (Dec 23, 2009)

forget ms, alonso and lewis... sato already raped button years ago... back when they were both in honda in 04 and when sato was in aguri... when sato was regularly raping the hondas...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 24, 2009)

i dunno, i hated lewis in the 'damn his good' way, but i always respected his skills
i just hate button because he is shit, always has been shit, and is the worst champion EVER


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 24, 2009)

good cesc good


----------



## Jessica (Dec 24, 2009)

I AGREE


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 24, 2009)

did button overtake any half decent driver?!

im sick of them bigging on his brazil drive
5 drivers went out
the other 5 were ROOKIES!!!

if he overtook kimi,lewis,alonso,vettel and kubica in that race to win, kudos. but overtaking 5 rookies..........


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 24, 2009)

I guess i shouldnt lol since he is with Mclaren but  cesc is perfectly right


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2009)

Shumi is back.... WHY THE FUCK KIMI had to leave  f1 now


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 24, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Shumi is back.... WHY THE FUCK KIMI had to leave  f1 now



thats the reason he returned


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2009)

Just remembering the battle's Kimi and Shumi had makes me thirsty!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 24, 2009)

i remember when kimi had his first win for the taking in france, then some cock ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spilt oil on the track, kimi spun and MS took the win


----------



## Jessica (Dec 24, 2009)

LOL MICHAEL SCHUMACHER

I WANT HIM TO COME AT ME AND USE THAT FUCKIN CHIN AS A PLUNGER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgTkTFPMRyg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8JC81xWJ4o [/YOUTUBE]




Merry Christmas !


----------



## wsc (Dec 25, 2009)

When Michael Schumacher announced earlier this year that he was coming back replacing Massa, I was excited about the pairing of Kimi and Michael, I hope Nico was fired in the end of next season so that we can have a MSC KR line up for Mercedes GP 2011!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 26, 2009)

wsc said:


> When Michael Schumacher announced earlier this year that he was coming back replacing Massa, I was excited about the pairing of Kimi and Michael, I hope Nico was fired in the end of next season so that we can have a MSC KR line up for Mercedes GP 2011!



Why would you think that Nico will do a bad job in the Mercedes car ?
Rosberg is a fucking awesome racer with great skills.


----------



## wsc (Dec 26, 2009)

Nothing against Nico I just wish to see a Kimi and Michael partnership


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 26, 2009)

Nico will be Michaels equal :fly


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah right


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 26, 2009)

We will see enemy kun


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 26, 2009)

oh we will, lewis will rape em both and wave


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 26, 2009)

Jenson Button: My Life

2000-2008
nothing to report

2009
world champion


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 26, 2009)

He made a sacrifice for 8 years this cannout go unnoticed!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 26, 2009)

NO, HE WAS SHIT FOR 8 YEARS 

and when your given a car thats 2 seconds faster than anything else, even a journeyman like button can win


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 7, 2010)

No talk here ?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 7, 2010)

NO TALK FOR YOU


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 7, 2010)

but whyyyy 

what about Flavio


----------



## Jessica (Jan 7, 2010)

Nobody wants to talk about fat, old Italian men.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 7, 2010)

your wrong he has fans ....as long as he gives money, thats what ive heard anyways


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 7, 2010)

Flavio in a thong is an amazing sight.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2010)

After seeing flavio in a thong, I could not feel aroused by any other human being anymore.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 7, 2010)

See Jess-ica

Tachi has a bond with him  and lets add Zau aswell to the list.


----------



## Godot (Jan 7, 2010)

When you're as rich as Flavio is, you can wear whatever the hell you want... As long as he has *something* on.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 7, 2010)

After seeing Flavio in a thong, I went out and swam in oil and hoped to be drowned in the molasses like goodness.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 7, 2010)

After seeing Flavio in a thong, I reatngswhjlnhk/ hyankl 
Q@% Rgh

sd
sadevgf


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 7, 2010)

^I see you on MSN Jessica, feels good to know you do come online sometimes


----------



## Godot (Jan 7, 2010)

Jessica said:


> After seeing Flavio in a thong, I reatngswhjlnhk/ hyankl
> Q@% Rgh
> 
> sd
> sadevgf



After seeing Flavio in a thong, you gave up on the English language?


----------



## Jessica (Jan 7, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> ^I see you on MSN Jessica, feels good to know you do come online sometimes



Yes, I did check MSN but I did not see any online contacts except one person who I didn't know.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 7, 2010)

Jessica said:


> Yes, I did check MSN but I did not see any online contacts except one person who I didn't know.


That was me honey


----------



## Jessica (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh. Um...


I knew that.

Ha ha........


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 7, 2010)

It's okay, we've never actually talked, and I have a weird display name, I'm not mad or anything


----------



## Jessica (Jan 11, 2010)

OH DEAR


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 11, 2010)

Its because he didnt win the world championship previous season.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 11, 2010)

and here I was hoping she would do a naked run around the pit lane


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 11, 2010)

> "The two of them have decided to focus fully on their careers and will remain close friends."


What careers, they are both hacks


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 11, 2010)

jenson button 1
hamilton 0



no more bouncy bouncy


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not like they don't have enough money to wipe their ass with 100 dollar bills for the rest of their lives already


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 11, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> What careers, they are both hacks



 thats a world champion your talking about and he'll do it again.


----------



## Pablo Piccaso (Jan 11, 2010)

2010 champion appeared!


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 11, 2010)

Dream on


----------



## ssouske (Jan 11, 2010)

if ferrari does win this year's crowns, it could be massa... LOL! 

honestly though, i think alonso has the speed... the question is... will ferrari give him the car to rule them all? 

i'm kinda excited for 2010 cuz we'll get to see schumi vs alonso all over again. and this time we can see how boy wonder lewis will do vs the shoe maker... 

one note on schumi's team... the last time that team was competitive was in 04... they were BAR honda back then... after the 04 season, they became the shittiest team w/ a budget on the grid for the next 4 seasons... will that hold true for next year also? 

oh... and i dun like that santander logo on my ferrari uniform... =___=


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 12, 2010)

asshole

he shall pay for killing Kimi.........


----------



## Jessica (Jan 12, 2010)

It's not his fault. 

Freddy is okay, it's Ferrari that did wrong!


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 12, 2010)

Alonso the true mastermind behind telling his teamate to crash his car 2 years ago  yes the gay love runs strong with him and flav.


----------



## ssouske (Jan 14, 2010)

so... does that mean massa will clobber a wall on every single street circuit w/ his F2010 (or whatever the car will be called)? 

anyway... give alonso some credit... he is constantly able to make that shit-pile renault into a midfield car when all of his team mates always end just behind the torro rossos or when FIF1 is having a bad day... or much worse, @ the back of luca badoer


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 14, 2010)

I think massa will be faster than alonso.
/end


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2010)

Where's takuma sato when I need him


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 14, 2010)

Sato might be going to Renault. 

For the ones who want to see a vid of Micheal Schumachers testsession at Jerez.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F088j88pM0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 15, 2010)

> I've spoken more to Fernando already than I did to Kimi [Raikkonen] in three years





ferrari hate growing

MS shitting over Ferrari........that would make my year!


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 15, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## ssouske (Jan 17, 2010)

lol!
in ferrari related news, alonso has reverted to his 2006 helmet livery... 

*Spoiler*: _2010 ferrari helmet (image too big)_ 




2010 ferrari helmet




2006 helmet

and in more ferrari related news, saddly FA's helmet did not give him any luck... FA spun out of the ice kart race in ferrari's pre-season event... while the eventual winner was ducati's nicky hayden...

watch and see what the 2010 ferrari team might do...


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 17, 2010)

Aint that shiny


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 17, 2010)

it seems for the first time in my life il full support MSC for 2010


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 19, 2010)

Pedro de la Rosa is driving for Sauber next season.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2010)

That guy still drives?


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 19, 2010)

of course Mclaren took care of him well!


----------



## Godot (Jan 25, 2010)

The new Mercedes GP Car for 2010. Livery is silver, though if it had McLaren's red trim as well, then it would look like the classic McLaren-Mercedes cars that I love


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 25, 2010)

Godot said:


> The new Mercedes GP Car for 2010. Livery is silver, though if it had McLaren's red trim as well, then it would look like the classic McLaren-Mercedes cars that I love



On a sidenote the livery is on the 2009 (Brawn GP) car.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 25, 2010)

For Jessica


----------



## Jessica (Jan 25, 2010)

That was very funny. 

Race tracks look very neat when they're covered in snow!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jan 25, 2010)

F1 on the ice  !


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 25, 2010)

I hate the Mercedes livery


----------



## Jessica (Jan 25, 2010)

I think it's weird, because I really like it but don't feel impressed by it!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2010)

real men drive on ice 

any random wasteman (e.g Button) can drive on tarmac


----------



## ssouske (Jan 27, 2010)

as always... ferrari will be the first to launch their car. will be today... jan 28 @ 10:30am CET. and just like last year, it will be viewable online on ferrari's website.


----------



## Godot (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## ssouske (Jan 28, 2010)

hnnn... should i say... oh dear... looks a lot like the F60... 

hope massa and alonso won't whine about lack of aero grip this year...

then again... this car will change most of its aero parts when it goes to bahrain...

im loving the livery though... it looks a lot like the previous red and white marlboro livery from the schumi era... 

EDIT: article where we could see the F60 and the F10 side by side:


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 28, 2010)

LAWL at Ferrari for copying Red Bull's nose config, nice side pods, nice rear also LAWL at copying Brawn GP's front wing.


----------



## Godot (Jan 28, 2010)

copying the best parts of the fastest cars... well if it works, then it works


----------



## ssouske (Jan 28, 2010)

lol! expect to see more copycat cars this year... RB5 nose+McLaren's latest spec rear wing+brawn's front wing... 

im interested to see what mclaren will have tomorrow though...


----------



## Godot (Jan 28, 2010)

ssouske said:


> im interested to see what mclaren will have tomorrow though...


----------



## Jessica (Jan 28, 2010)

THAT WHITE LOOKS TERRIBLE


----------



## ssouske (Jan 28, 2010)

comparison pic...




also... hnnn... the new ferrari car really reminds me of this:


----------



## Jessica (Jan 28, 2010)

I BEAT YOU ALL TO THIS SCOOP!!!!!


----------



## Godot (Jan 28, 2010)

Loving the smexy Williams car


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you Jess :33

ilu :33


----------



## ssouske (Jan 29, 2010)

uhm... McLaren? 




hnnn... huge shark fin engine cover... is that thing legal? O_o


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 29, 2010)

thats different


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2010)

I think it looks gorgeous. Not too sure about the extra pointy shark-fin though


----------



## ssouske (Jan 29, 2010)

the ferrari looks more like an evolution of the F60... 

while the mclaren totally looks like a new car...


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 30, 2010)

the ferrari looks like a matchbox car


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 30, 2010)

thst ferrari looks shit

hope its as shit as last years pile of shit


----------



## Godot (Jan 31, 2010)

Sauber C29 (With de la Rosa & Kobayashi)



Renault R30 (With Kubica & Petrov)


----------



## ssouske (Jan 31, 2010)

i kinda like the new renault livery... w/o that stupid lion and ING logo

EDIT: been to F1 Fanatic to see a comparison between the old and new cars...
the R30 looks strikingly similar to the R29... O_o appart from the front wings and some minor aero changes that could have been developed last year, it looks the same...



and the BMW sauber Ferrari vs the old F1.09... looks a lot different...


----------



## SxR (Jan 31, 2010)

hmmm looks like sponsors are dropping like flies. 
These cars look more like GP2 than F1


----------



## ssouske (Feb 1, 2010)

thats the direct effect of the 2009 aero rules for you... the GP2 car that schumi tested weeks ago looked more like a Formula 1 car than these cars... =___=

anyway... less wings on the car should make engineers work on the other aspects of the car... which is good.

moving on, 2 more new cars!

and


so as of today we have:
Ferrari
McLaren
Willams (although its a spy photo...)
Renault
BMW Sauber
Mercedes
and Toro Rosso w/ their 2010 cars

and uhm... today is the first day of testing... based on reports, massa, rosberg, schumacher, and hamilton, kubica are confirmed for today's testing

*pictures from F1Fanatic.co.uk*


----------



## SxR (Feb 1, 2010)

well atleast the cars are longer now thanks to the fuel tank, it makes them look a bit better!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 1, 2010)

ssouske said:


> Willams (although its a spy photo...)


----------



## SxR (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica said:


>



They're asking me for a subscription? can you post the pics here?


----------



## Jessica (Feb 1, 2010)

Just go click on gallery and type Williams in the search thing and look at the first two pictures.


----------



## SxR (Feb 1, 2010)

The new cars all have jaguar d type style wings which is pretty cool! And I love the new renault livery, reminds me of good 'ol jordan benson & hedges days!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 1, 2010)

The mclaren doesnt look good to me.
I dont know what it is.
But I think they wont win races next season.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 1, 2010)

Database Entry

Dunno what is being said though since I don't speak German.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2010)

De la Rosa still drives?

Also who the flying fuck is Gary Paffet


----------



## Jessica (Feb 1, 2010)

He's a test driver, Andy.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 1, 2010)

Andy you should watch more DTM  !


----------



## ssouske (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica said:


> Database Entry
> 
> Dunno what is being said though since I don't speak German.



thank you for the live stream! 

anyway... 

i've been snooping around the F1 website... guess what i found on today's photos... 

we have felipe (massa), marc (gene - test driver 2), luca (BADoer - test driver 1) and... Michael...
now who in hell could that michael be? 

BREAKING NEWS: schumi is getting ready to ride his new car...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 1, 2010)

the sauber looks awesome


----------



## SxR (Feb 1, 2010)

waiting for redbull and force india, isnt virgin racing gonna have a virtual launch?


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 1, 2010)

1. P. de la Rosa BMW Sauber C25 1:12.784 59 pit

man this seems strange


----------



## ssouske (Feb 1, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> 1. P. de la Rosa BMW Sauber C25 1:12.784 59 pit
> 
> man this seems strange



lstrange in what way? XD his quick lap or him not driving a mclaren?


----------



## SxR (Feb 1, 2010)

PDLR is a good driver, he got arrows to 6th place in australia '99 in his first race when only 7 cars finished and poor eddie irvine was 7th


----------



## ssouske (Feb 1, 2010)

well... yeah... PDLR is a good driver... no doubt about that... but i have this nagging feeling that they might be doing a prost here... running fast to get some attention and sponsors...


----------



## SxR (Feb 2, 2010)

These test times dont matter anyway, its like the friday test times. You cant predict the winner based on those, same here I guess.


----------



## ssouske (Feb 2, 2010)

more testing today

live timing for today's test... 
 not exactly live timing like in F1.com but at least you get updates when you refresh the site... btw: its a dutch site... XD

we have Massa, Kobayashi, Hamilton, Rosberg, Barrichello, Kubica and Buemi driving today for their respective teams.

as of this time, massa is still leading... and now has broken the 1.12 barrier... Kobayashi is 2nd which is quite surprising... maybe the C29 is this year's brawn... 
with hamilton 3rd...


----------



## Jessica (Feb 2, 2010)

o_o


----------



## Godot (Feb 2, 2010)

Even if all teams make it, they're still gonna try and sneak onto the grid


----------



## SxR (Feb 2, 2010)

isnt there a limit on the number of teams per season?


----------



## Appletart (Feb 2, 2010)

USF1 Just released a pic of their car.


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 2, 2010)

What a beauty


----------



## ssouske (Feb 2, 2010)

Appletart said:


> USF1 Just released a pic of their car.


even the president would love that car...
bama


----------



## SxR (Feb 2, 2010)

Appletart said:


> USF1 Just released a pic of their car.



No tailfins? what a waste


----------



## ssouske (Feb 3, 2010)

more testing today...

Alonso, PDLR, Schumi, Alguersuari, Button, Hulkenberg and Petrov driving today... 

Alonso goes quicker than massa... 1:11:599

times so far...

**google toolbar automatically translates everything for me**
from what i can see here... the true button is out... 

EDIT: link to F1Today site


----------



## Jessica (Feb 3, 2010)

I'VE GOT THIS ONE


----------



## El Torero (Feb 3, 2010)

Three spanish men in Formula One 
And it could be four; Marca is saying that Adrián Vallés is going to be the second pilot of USF1  (but I´m going to be sincere. I wanted Jacques Villeneuve as the second pilot).
And it could be five if Campos doesn´t fail. If they continue in the grid, Andy Soucek will be the second driver  (ok, I´m realistic. Campos won´t last two more weeks ).

Poor Alguersuari is going to be ignored and not having any fans. The shadow of Fernando Alonso here is tooooo long 

And lately, screw Alonso! I´m officialy a Sauber, De la Rosa, and Kobayashi fan


----------



## ssouske (Feb 3, 2010)

dang! you beat me to it... >.< 

can't wait for the next set of tests to see how this thing will fair against the oldies...


----------



## Appletart (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks tasty


----------



## SxR (Feb 3, 2010)

Appletart said:


> Looks tasty



whoa! tribal vinyls! sweet!


----------



## ssouske (Feb 3, 2010)

Appletart said:


> Looks tasty



looks like the rb nose fitted on the brawn body... 

nice livery though... heres to hoping that this won't be stuck @ the back of the grid.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 4, 2010)

CllIZ said:


> whoa! tribal vinyls! sweet!



Branson been playing NFS: Underground


----------



## SxR (Feb 4, 2010)

Mercedes GP confirmed on Thursday that Nick Heidfeld is to join the team as their reserve and test driver for the 2010 Formula One season. 

A bit old yeah but he still had the passion, I think. 
Mercedes GP with their "all german team" propoganda are doing good. Well atleast this opens things up for new drivers to come in.


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 4, 2010)

Must say its not that bad.


----------



## Godot (Feb 4, 2010)

Ferrari looking clearly the fastest. McLaren and Sauber are pretty fast as well.

The Virgin car looks awesome. By far the best livery so far.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 5, 2010)

I just wanted to share that because the title of the article made me laugh.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a damn expensive virgin.

But how many virgins do you know that pay you to ride them?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 5, 2010)

Bah, i hate those long winter vacations, i wish F1 never had a brake 
Ferrari car looks odd,hell all the cars with this retarded small rear wing look crappy


----------



## Kokaku (Feb 6, 2010)

Very impressed by the efforts put in by Sauber at the test.


----------



## SxR (Feb 9, 2010)

The GP2 race in abu dhabi was amazing! Overtaking crashes crazy manouvers ! its had it all!


----------



## ssouske (Feb 9, 2010)

force india launched their car i think yesterday... but no one could be bothered... 

pictures here:


----------



## SxR (Feb 9, 2010)

The virgin car is the only one without the tailfin for now. Force India have stolen mclaren's tailfin


----------



## ssouske (Feb 10, 2010)

mind you... ferrari also does not have that shark's fin thing...


----------



## Kokaku (Feb 10, 2010)

The new lotus looks sweet


----------



## ssouske (Feb 10, 2010)

the new lotus kinda looks ugly to me... i need more pictures though... 


force india


and finally the new Red Bull car 


EDIT: 
2nd week of testing starts today...
we have more cars!!! 
unfortunately, we have wet weather in jerez today...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 10, 2010)

Search for a picture of vettel's new helmet design.


edit; i think the williams is the best looking car of this season.


----------



## ssouske (Feb 10, 2010)

what? vettel has a new helmet design again? 
LOL he changes helmet designs more often than he changes his underpants... :rofl


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 10, 2010)

ssouske said:


> what? vettel has a new helmet design again?
> LOL he changes helmet designs more often than he changes his underpants... :rofl



his helmet design is from a red bull can.


----------



## Kokaku (Feb 11, 2010)

The green and yellow looks good


----------



## ssouske (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL redbull can.... :rofl

hnnn... green and yellow is a good combination... its just that i dun like how the car looks like... that nose reminds me of an old toyota nose... O_O


----------



## SxR (Feb 11, 2010)

hmm perhaps lotus overdid the tradition part, that car looks like its from 1994. maybe they just wanted to continue where they left off  

I'd like to see Jerez and Estoril back on the calender someday. They always seem to have the awesomest moto gp races! Hopefully F1 races would be the same!


----------



## SxR (Feb 11, 2010)

ssouske said:


> mind you... ferrari also does not have that shark's fin thing...



oh yeah! mercedes and williams also dont have it!


----------



## Godot (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn it. For the sake of future technology, I hope they completely destroy everyone. (a man can dream )


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 11, 2010)

lol failiureeeee


----------



## ssouske (Feb 12, 2010)

No sign of Virgin at damp and dim Jerez said:
			
		

> _As a dim afternoon set in at Jerez, Jaime Alguersuari looked set to finish the third day of F1's second group test with the quickest time.
> 
> At the wheel of the Toro Rosso, the Spaniard - whose teammate Sebastien Buemi was quick a day earlier - managed the best lap time of the entire test before the rains began to fall in mid-morning.
> 
> ...



oh my... O_o


----------



## Kokaku (Feb 13, 2010)

lol @ Virgin not flying in parts. 

Also the Lotus looks spectacular, stop hating


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 13, 2010)

Just to let you know, Kimi is in 23rd after dropping to 50th after a crash 

like to see button do that in the snow 

that said

GO VETTEL


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 13, 2010)

lol 23rd  and now 50th


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 14, 2010)

i havnt been keeping up wit the practice sessions 

is button flopping? thats all i want to see


----------



## SxR (Feb 15, 2010)

These times really dont matter. They're just testing the cars for reliability and stuff. So its more of a technical test than a speed test. The later tests might be some indicators of how the season may go. Some teams dont even have spare parts!


----------



## Kokaku (Feb 17, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> i havnt been keeping up wit the practice sessions
> 
> is button flopping? thats all i want to see



It's not really possible to draw conclusions from testing yet, no one knows at this stage, not even the teams.


----------



## ssouske (Feb 17, 2010)

the only way we can be certain about the pecking order is when the euro races start...

initial pecking order usually gets revealed in the first 2 races but when the euro season starts, thats the time when upgrades come in... hence we know who really is the best team all through out the season...


----------



## Jessica (Feb 17, 2010)

Me like very much! pek


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 17, 2010)

In the end it will lose


----------



## ssouske (Feb 18, 2010)

perhaps this year's F1 is a 2-tier championship... theres one for the oldies and one for the new teams... based on yesterday's practice times... lotus and virgin are at the bottom of the sheets. about 9s off the fastest time set by vettel...  the worst of the older teams would be williams. 4s down on vettel... 

of course testing may not indicate clearly the performance gaps between cars but... 9 friggin seconds of the fastest time... the only things i can draw from the tests so far are that 1) there are a ton of teams that can win the championship this year. (mclaren, redbull, ferrari, merc and sauber) 2) sauber is the surprise team of the season. 3) new teams look like shit so far.. (2 of the 4 don't have cars yet and it appears that they are in deep shit) and 4) schumi still has the speed to use lewis as his toilet paper...


----------



## SxR (Feb 18, 2010)

lotus is using a 1994 car straight out of a museum and virgin dont have spare parts so they dont want to push too hard  the teams that are left dont even have a second driver, what happened to stefan f1?

EDIT: why isnt the official site showing sauber in the list of teams? the front wing on the virgin looks very crude compared to the other cars.


----------



## ssouske (Feb 18, 2010)

stefan gp does not have an official entry... 

lol @ f1.com for not including sauber... 

EDIT: SHOCKING NEWS!!! Sato is going to IRL


----------



## Kokaku (Feb 20, 2010)

Campos got bought out by a new owner xD


----------



## ssouske (Feb 20, 2010)

more us based F1 news... 

USF1 looking to miss the first 4 races...



> _USF1 wants permission to miss the first four races of its debut season in 2010, team principal Ken Anderson has admitted.
> 
> With the Charlotte based outfit having responded to the latest wave of rumours by insisting "we are not gone", Anderson has now told the New York Times that USF1 is in financial trouble.
> 
> ...



BRING ON STEFAN GP!!! w00t!


----------



## Kokaku (Feb 20, 2010)

Campos and USF1 really need to disappear into the night now.


----------



## SxR (Feb 21, 2010)

poor bruno senna, he should go back to GP2 now, is it possible?


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 22, 2010)

Dont think so


----------



## ssouske (Feb 24, 2010)

one friggin week to go!!!


----------



## SxR (Feb 25, 2010)

eh? one week till what? isnt the season 2 weeks away?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 25, 2010)

CllIZ said:


> eh? one week till what? isnt the season 2 weeks away?



The first grand prix is on the 14th of March in Bahrain.


----------



## ssouske (Feb 25, 2010)

i mean one week of testing to go... and everyone will be running some updates to test them... i expect to see some of those on the last day... 

some teams are testing the limits of the rules...

ferrari have a new aero wheel since wheel covers are banned and others have come up with ingenious stuff...



ferrari's aero wheel and unique wheel nut...


----------



## SxR (Feb 25, 2010)

lol! USF1 is dead! 



> the BBC said Charlotte based USF1 is all but dead, with only a team manager and a single mechanic ready to front the race team.







Campos looking to sign Jose Maria Lopez and Karun Chandok and dump Bruno Senna. Senna is a much much better driver than the ones above but then again capital wins over logic


----------



## ssouske (Feb 26, 2010)

testing resumes today... alonso started the day right... he blitzed webber's fastest time yesterday... his time was: 1:21.183

apparently lucas de grassi's crash yesterday was not caused by a rear wing failure... it was a crappy car...



			
				f1today.nl translated by google said:
			
		

> *Di Grassi crash not caused by broken wing*
> 
> Lucas di Grassi crashed yesterday at the Circuit de Catalunya is not because his rear wing broke. The Brazilian spun on its own in the tire piles. The Virgin Racing driver was surprised by the poor handling of VR-01 due to an adjustment of the test team.
> 
> Designer Nick Wirth explains: "We go through the process of detecting faults in the hydraulics and we make progress in solving the problems. When we exported the experimental setting tests handling of the car benefited spun Lucas unfortunately the track. We have a broken suspension and rear wing to replace. Today we hope many miles to go. "


----------



## SxR (Feb 26, 2010)

williams is a badass car. force india doing well too, mid table contenders this season?


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as Mclaren win I hardly care


----------



## ssouske (Feb 27, 2010)

stefan gp announced that their cars are in Bahrain... 


as for mclaren... car stopped @ turn 11 on its outlap... w/ jenson on board... 
and as if there wasn't enough bad news, rain started pouring in catalunya... O_o


----------



## Godot (Feb 27, 2010)

Ferrari looking the fastest so far. I think the tiers are sorted out, from fastest to slowest:

Ferrari
McLaren
Red Bull
Mercedes

Williams
Sauber
Force India
Renault
Torro Rosso

Lotus
Virgin

Well its a guess, based on testing. Still unsure on Renault


----------



## SxR (Mar 2, 2010)

A friend of mine sent me this *Raikkonen for Red Bull in 2011?* -> todays Arseblog.

Dont know how BS this is, but is a possibility.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 2, 2010)

Raikkonen must hate Newey and his flimsy unreliable cars rofl


----------



## SxR (Mar 2, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Raikkonen must hate Newey and his flimsy unreliable cars rofl



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Raikkonen must hate Newey and his flimsy unreliable cars rofl


He hates Ron Denis even more


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2010)

SxR said:


> A friend of mine sent me this *Raikkonen for Red Bull in 2011?* -> todays Arseblog.
> 
> Dont know how BS this is, but is a possibility.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2010)

And Here Jessie pops to crush our dreams T_T


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2010)

Stop living in the past.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2010)

Its the future !! Kimi will come back to Formula 1,mark my words


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimi will not come back........


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Kimi will not come back........


He will, and he will win another championship. Alonso and Massa cannot keep Ferrari on top like Raikkonen and Shumacher did .


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Alonso and Massa cannot keep Ferrari on top like *Raikkonen* and Shumacher *did* .



He did? 

I love him but even I will admit that he didn't work out with them. ._.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 2, 2010)

Jessica said:


> He did?
> 
> I love him but even I will admit that he didn't work out with them. ._.



ditto

Michael kept ferrari on top for as long as he could...  

in 08, kimi could not even defend his title... in 09? he never performed until massa got injured... O_o

in 07 he won wdc partly because of all the shenanigans happening in mclaren.

in mclaren, he could not win in a slow car nor develop a winning car... 

the problem w/ kimi is that he is a fast driver... and thats it... i like kimi but he is just a fast driver... put him in a crap car and he will be in there in the middle of the pack... something is missing... and that hopefully fernando can provide ferrari that missing something... (now that schumi is somewhere else)

im not saying that alonso is the perfect schumi replacement... we will see that next year, when he gets more input on the car building process.

and with regards to kimi... i wish him all the best this season in WRC... and may he give loeb a run for his money next year... (that is if he decides to stay and gets a proper car)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2010)

Jessica said:


> He did?
> 
> I love him but even I will admit that he didn't work out with them. ._.


He wrote history with Ferrari, as the first driver to ever take pole,win in the first race and win championship in the first year.
Heck even 2009 he got a win when Ferrari wasnt doing well. What about Massa, he is like many years at Ferrari and always second.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2010)

May i remind you about Raikkonens performance on Sauber ssouske ? Or maybe that he lost the championship by 3 from shumacher with older version of Mclaren in 2003 when Coulthard wasnt even CLOSE to him.
Raikkonen did well with Ferrari its just he lost interest for the sport for awhile.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2010)

Yup, I agree with ssouske. I really, really like Kimi, but I won't let my feelings get in the way of logic. 


And this isn't/wasn't "Formula Kimi" so why why why why why why is he ever the only topic here? If he meant so much to you, go watch what he is doing now and leave us alone. x_x


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2010)

What ssouske points are only the negative part of Kimi's career,it seems many forgot  Raikkonens talent, which he proved to us many times in the past.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes he did, but let's just respect what he did and move on. It's so silly to keep beating this issue all the time when he's even gone now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2010)

Jessica said:


> And this isn't/wasn't "Formula Kimi" so why why why why why why is he ever the only topic here? If he meant so much to you, go watch what he is doing now and leave us alone. x_x


Im a formula 1 fan since i remember myself, i would never  stop watching F1 for anyone or any reason. Kimi is just one of my favorite drivers of all time and im just trying to state some facts about him when people are downgrading him.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2010)

Nobody was saying that he was terrible though. ssouske even said that he likes Kimi. He was just pointing out Kimi's problems. Everybody has problems... Kimi's not immune to such a thing. You need to accept that he wasn't perfect. x_x


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2010)

ssouske said:
			
		

> put him in a crap car and he will be in there in the middle of the pack.


 I was pointing this part of ssouske's comments, thats why i reminded him about sauber etc.
Kimi problem is that he lost the interest for the sport.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 2, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> May i remind you about Raikkonens performance on Sauber ssouske ? Or maybe that he lost the championship by 3 from shumacher with older version of Mclaren in 2003 when Coulthard wasnt even CLOSE to him.
> Raikkonen did well with Ferrari its just he lost interest for the sport for awhile.


sauber... i must admit he did have a sensational season scoring 9 points in 2001... 4 less than team mate nick heidfeld.  a season where he retired 7 times as opposed to his team mate's 6 times. 
2003 he lost the title despite having a relatively good car... we all know that coulthard was already past his prime by this time... 
in 03 michael won 5 races to kimi's 3. even took the championship by finishing 8th in japan...
in 08 he was outclassed by massa after going back to europe... the only time he was better than massa was in france. in 09 same thing. outclassed by massa. when massa was injured he won 1 gp mainly because the car had an advantage (i.e. KERS). it all shows 1 thing... kimi is fast... yes but he is fast when he has the right car.
and btw. if you loose interest in something, imo, just move on and find something else more interesting... you can't achieve anything if you're not interested. 



LivingHitokiri said:


> What ssouske points are only the negative part of Kimi's career,it seems many forgot  Raikkonens talent, which he proved to us many times in the past.



never did i say that kimi *does not have* talent... i acknowledged his talent by saying that he is a fast driver... and again thats the problem. he is just a fast driver. though... let me differentiate kimi from jenson... last year, jenson was just an average driver in a VERY fast car... put kimi in the car and he would have won the championship during the middle of the season. another good example of a fast driver is lewis... not really sure if he had a hand in developing last year's car though... but thats a sign where you have someone who can make shit into gold. (hated lewis for whining during the first half of the season though...)

Kimi will forever be remembered as a blazing fast driver... a champion... a formula 1 star. but IMO, not someone who kept ferrar/or his team up there... 

anyway moving on... im really excited to see the grid in bahrain... >.< rumors of a mercedes SUPER diffuser is going around in the pits... 


and in other news, kovi says lotus is crap:


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimi is a good driver but dont put him in the same league as Schumacher.
The two are worlds apart !


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2010)

I like ssouske.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 2, 2010)

lol! thanks jessie... 

when im passionate about a topic, my posts goes usually td;lr... XD

i might come out as a kimi hater but i will defend kimi too in some departments... like in 05... he was just friggin unlucky... (and though some say his driving style was the reason why his 05 mclarens die. >.<)
in 07 i said he won partly because of the shenanigans in mclaren. but he won mainly because he had speed to win the remaining races.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2010)

ssouske said:


> sauber... i must admit he did have a sensational season scoring 9 points in 2001... 4 less than team mate nick heidfeld.  a season where he retired 7 times as opposed to his team mate's 6 times.
> 2003 he lost the title despite having a relatively good car... we all know that coulthard was already past his prime by this time...
> in 03 michael won 5 races to kimi's 3. even took the championship by finishing 8th in japan...


First Heidfield had 12 points and not 13 so the difference was 3, it Was Kimis first year in F1 unlike Heidfields, Nick had 6 retirements compared to Kimi's 7, So im pretty sure that i made my self clear about 2001 season.
In 2003 not only he had the 2002 car but lost the championship  mainly because of the germany GP when Barichello took him out  and the Nurburgring. He lost the championship by 2 points by F1 legend called Shumacher in his 3rd year in F1.Kimi won 1 race in 2003 in Malaysia ...should i say more? Kimi Finished 2nd in Japan, so even if would win he wouldn't win the championship since Shumi was getting 1 point.


> in 08 he was outclassed by massa after going back to Europe... the only time he was better than massa was in france. in 09 same thing. outclassed by massa. when massa was injured he won 1 gp mainly because the car had an advantage (i.e. KERS). it all shows 1 thing... kimi is fast... yes but he is fast when he has the right car.
> and btw. if you loose interest in something, imo, just move on and find something else more interesting... you can't achieve anything if you're not interested.


2008 was Kimi's worse year, he didnt care about the championship or rather he didn't expect to be out of the competition so soon, 2008 was his worse Year .
Now for the 2009 year, may i remind who took the first points for Ferrari in 2009? who took the first  podium for Ferrari?? was it Massa?? no it was Kimi.In Belgian GP he didnt won because of kers only ( hell there where many cars with it ) he won because KIMI is the King of Spa and proved that  shitload many of times even with the 2004 Mclaren.Kimi did an amazing race and won Spa.Every time Kimi finished in Spa he finished victorious 
Kimi lost interest in F1 thats why he moved to wrc for 1 year ( or maybe more)


> never did i say that kimi *does not have* talent... i acknowledged his talent by saying that he is a fast driver... and again thats the problem. he is just a fast driver. though... let me differentiate kimi from jenson... last year, jenson was just an average driver in a VERY fast car... put kimi in the car and he would have won the championship during the middle of the season. another good example of a fast driver is lewis... not really sure if he had a hand in developing last year's car though... but thats a sign where you have someone who can make shit into gold. (hated lewis for whining during the first half of the season though...)


Jenson is an average driver so i wont comment further about this since we both agree. Now i wouldn't compare Kimi to lewis JUST YET,why? because simply lewis needs to prove us how good he is when the car is not reliable and when he doesn't have the favor on his side.


> Kimi will forever be remembered as a blazing fast driver... a champion... a formula 1 star. but IMO, not someone who kept ferrar/or his team up there...
> 
> anyway moving on... im really excited to see the grid in bahrain... >.< rumors of a mercedes SUPER diffuser is going around in the pits...
> 
> ...


Without Kimi Massa couldnt become champion in 2007 which is a deniable fact.Felipe had  plenty of opportunities to do so in 2008 but he failed to do so... and here is where you split appart the Good drivers with legends.
Only drivers like Shumacher tier could win the championship in the last race and doing 3 fastest laps in the 3 last laps of the season and winning the championship....
Never forget Japanese GP 2005.

it feels awkward why Bahrain starts the season when we usually start with Melbourne but yeah i hope that Shumi and vettel dominate this year


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimi is one of the fastest racers of all time, however he is perhaps not as much of an all rounder as alonso/schumacher


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 2, 2010)

Jess we have the same set


----------



## Jessica (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh my god that's a scary coincidence. 

PS - Welcome back.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 2, 2010)

Watch out for tachi


----------



## ssouske (Mar 2, 2010)

circumstances were different w/ the F2005. remember that only ferrari was the only top running team using bridgestones. michael drove the F2005 endlessly to improve it. he drove it on fri-sat-sun. and drove it even more in between races. they even ran 2 cars during testing to improve on bridgestones and their aero. honestly, i believe the problem mainly was not the car. its the huge difference in performance between bridgestones and michellins.

and on top of that, eventhough michael had that F2005 under him, he still finished consistently in the points. forget the 1-off win in us... that was a farce... he only finished out of the points once exluding all of his retirements. and never in that season did he "loose interest in F1."
michael was either racing for points or blowing out his engine to bits... 

massa did give ferrari greatness/glory. in fact he was the one that made ferrari great during 2008 and would have done it in 09 had not been taken out because of that injury. proof? massa finished more consistently in the points before his accident. massa would have also won at least one race. probably brazil... or in a tilke-drome... but we will never know... in that perspective massa gave ferrari greatness... he hasn't won a championship but he carried the team.

again moving on... cuz we can debate here forever and not finish... and its gonna get boring...

MORE US Fai1 news:


----------



## SxR (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats a lot of kimi love back there! 



ssouske said:


> MORE US Fai1 news:



Stefan GP will be there, maybe get their cars lapped 10 times


----------



## ssouske (Mar 2, 2010)

well since their car was supposed to be year's toyota i think they have a decent car... decent enough to get lapped 3-5x by the leaders... 

though that would not be as bad as say... lotus or virgin or whatever campos will bring...  those cars will be raped day-in and day-out for the whole season... these new teams have a very steep learning curve ahead of them...


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2010)

Jimmie Johnson + Jeff Gordon = racing


----------



## SxR (Mar 2, 2010)

The problem is making a car fit those millions of regulations that FIA have made for the season. Thats why the new teams will have issues in the first season.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 3, 2010)

ssouske said:


> well since their car was supposed to be year's toyota i think they have a decent car... decent enough to get lapped 3-5x by the leaders...
> 
> though that would not be as bad as say... lotus or virgin or whatever campos will bring...  those cars will be raped day-in and day-out for the whole season... these new teams have a very steep learning curve ahead of them...



And I think you will be surprised by the speed of the Stefan GP car.
xD


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 3, 2010)

who dissing kimi 

07 he won the most races, end off.

in 08 he was joint top at half way

HANDED massa a win in france when a piece of his shit car broke off 
LOST a likely win when Hamilturd rear ended him in the pits in Canada
Belgium 08 was just a freak race

09 was just turd, they gave him a shitty ass car, who STOPPED developing the car mid season, yet he still dragged out a string of podiums and a win. Scuderia Santander shall die this season.  it was pretty shitty that he *most probably* ended his time in F1 in a piece of shit car in 10th.........

like i heard someone else say 
''atleast Kimi was champion longer than 8 seconds ''

how is God Koba doin?!


----------



## ssouske (Mar 3, 2010)

more us shit1 news...
US F1 is asking the FIA to hold its entry to 2011... 



> _*US F1 asks for one year entry deferral*
> 
> 03/03/2010
> 
> ...


like hell no! its time for them to be kicked out of the circus... and let the serbs get a go...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 3, 2010)

Fuck USFail kick them out !


----------



## MunchKing (Mar 3, 2010)

So anyone liking the new lotus car? I think it looks great.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 3, 2010)

OLD NEWS OLD !!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2010)

Wait what, Lotus is back?


----------



## Godot (Mar 3, 2010)

Lotus & Virgin are gonna fail hard


----------



## MunchKing (Mar 3, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> OLD NEWS OLD !!



I know, I was asking who liked the look of the new car.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2010)

Godot said:


> Lotus & Virgin are gonna fail hard



Nobody thought Brawn and Red Bull would dominate either, maybe we're in for a surprise


----------



## Godot (Mar 3, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Nobody thought Brawn and Red Bull would dominate either, maybe we're in for a surprise



But at least Brawn and Red Bull were fast in testing as well. From what I've seen, Virgin keeps breaking down, and both of them are several seconds behind everyone else.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2010)

Seconds? Ohshi- 
Forget what I said


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 3, 2010)

Since the F1 is very competitive we know that the new teams will drive at the back of the field. They are probably half a year behind on the other teams. Teams like Mercedes and Ferrari have already planned an update for the beginning of the season.
The new teams are still working on their set-up of the cars.
And we dont expect them to be in the front of the field since they lack experience.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 3, 2010)

these new teams are full of bs... the last proper new team to join the grid was toyota. they had proper preparation before joining the season...  toyota spent almost 2 years before contending. 

and if someone wants to argue aguri, well they were partly old because they picked up the leftovers of the defunct arrows team... heck they jigsawed a car from an old arrows car... 

EDIT: news from campos camp...
they've got a new owner... and now a new name... HRT (Hispania Racing F1 Team)


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 3, 2010)

What about this.
Lada will be the new sponsor of Renault.

(this is not a joke)


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2010)

Lada?


----------



## MunchKing (Mar 3, 2010)

No way. Those cars?


----------



## SxR (Mar 3, 2010)

ssouske said:


> news from campos camp...
> they've got a new owner... and now a new name... HRT (Hispania Racing F1 Team)



Hope Bruno Senna gets to keep his place, he was pretty good in GP2, if Karun Chandok joins him it'll be the same team as GP2 last year.

USF1 is turning into one bad joke, yanks have no respect for F1, they want to go around in circles in their stupid tin cans, they should just go away. F1 this season will be like GT racing with GT2 and GT3 cars way way behind the main contenders!

EDIT: wtf is a Lada?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 3, 2010)

SxR said:


> USF1 is turning into one bad joke



At least we won't have to worry about them anymore.


----------



## MunchKing (Mar 3, 2010)

SxR said:


> wtf is a Lada?



You really don't know? Russian car manufacturer, infamous for making the Fiat 124 based VAZ-2101. Essentially, it was a crappy knockoff of an outdated car, it's what people think of when they hear Lada.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sale figures dropped in 1980's, now Lada is mostly active in former Soviet countries.

It's part of the Renault-Nissan-Lada group, so it doesn't come out of nowhere.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 3, 2010)

Lada was driving in the WTCC with a factory team.
But due to moneyproblems they had to quit this racingleague.
So now they are sponsoring Renault (Vitaly Petrov).


----------



## SxR (Mar 3, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> So now they are sponsoring Renault (*Vitaly Petrov*).



Makes sense


----------



## ssouske (Mar 3, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> What about this.
> Lada will be the new sponsor of Renault.
> 
> (this is not a joke)



hope they don't provide lada nivas to the renault team for all their 4x4 needs... 

*EDIT:*
US Fai1 officially dead... FIA rejects request to freeze USF1 entry till 2011



> *USF1 dead, FIA ponders green light for Stefan - Ecclestone*
> Racing series   	F1
> 
> By Motorsport.com/GMM
> ...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 3, 2010)

hamilturd has split from his daddy!!

first nicole, now daddy hamilton...............


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 3, 2010)

Godot said:


> Lotus & Virgin are gonna fail hard



Such hate


----------



## ssouske (Mar 3, 2010)

its final... no USFai1 and no StefanGP



> *Official: FIA confirms 2010 entry list*
> 
> 03/03/2010
> 
> ...


----------



## SxR (Mar 3, 2010)

ssouske said:


> its final... no USFai1



FUCK YEAH!!! 



ssouske said:


> and no StefanGP



lol poor guys sent cars to Bahrain for no reason  


Force India and Torro Rosso finally move out of the twenties


----------



## ssouske (Mar 3, 2010)

lol! i expect FIF1 to be up higher this year... im sure they will be scoring points on a regular basis this year... partly because of the new points system and because i think the competition between williams, STR, renault and FIF1 will be closer this year... they'll take the leftovers of ferrari, mclaren, mercedes, redbull, and if they find a sponsor, sauber.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 4, 2010)

25         .


----------



## SxR (Mar 4, 2010)

Karun Chandok confirmed at HRT F1, so all drivers confirmed now. 
Only thing is their car is yet to leave the factory


----------



## ssouske (Mar 5, 2010)

apparently, karun chandok comes with a car... 



looks very basic at the moment... not holding my breath for this car though... 

i expect this to be 10 years off the pace... 

EDIT: added image

bruno senna seems to be surprised... 

senna: OMG WE HAVE A CAR!!!


----------



## SxR (Mar 5, 2010)

ssouske said:


> apparently, karun chandok comes with a car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope it finishes the qualifying session 

Priceless expression by Bruno Senna!  Hope they dont have to share the car! Like driver change in the middle of the race 

EDIT: GP2 cars might be faster than some of these new ones!


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 5, 2010)

Hope senna does well


----------



## ssouske (Mar 6, 2010)

well senna is VERY optimistic about his car... i dunno what will happen to him when reality strikes next week.



> HRT should be quicker than Virgin and Lotus - Senna
> Racing series  	F1
> Date	2010-03-05
> By Motorsport.com/GMM
> ...



EDIT: in kimi raikkonen related news, he just crashed out of rally mexico... its such a shame since kimi set the 5th fastest time in an asphalt stage... hope kimi can adjust to wrc for this season...


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 6, 2010)

Bruno is going to cry all season and hope some real team notices him


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 6, 2010)

Bruno senna  is gonna be lapped by a lotus.
Mark my words


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 6, 2010)

Most likely, I'm glad the Lotus name is back, and there is some money backing it, hopefully in 4-5 years they will challenge for podiums again, with a Senna behind the wheel xD


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 6, 2010)

ssouske said:


> well senna is VERY optimistic about his car... i dunno what will happen to him when reality strikes next week.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: in kimi raikkonen related news, he just crashed out of rally mexico... its such a shame since kimi set the 5th fastest time in an asphalt stage... hope kimi can adjust to wrc for this season...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 6, 2010)

Im gonna vote for Massa and Micheal  !
Other drivers can just fuck off.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 6, 2010)

im supporting jose maria lopez and usf1... 

oh wait... they're not there...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 6, 2010)

ssouske said:


> im supporting jose maria lopez and usf1...
> 
> oh wait... they're not there...



Im wanted to cheer for villeneuve xD.
Because he always says something stupid.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 6, 2010)

ha nice one kimmister


----------



## SxR (Mar 7, 2010)

4 days to go!!


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 8, 2010)

till the weekend


----------



## Godot (Mar 8, 2010)

I just want to see Virgin Lotus and Hispania being lapped 5 times in the race 

This season's gonna tear me apart. I'm a ferrari-hater, and an alonso-fanboy at the same time, similar to Kimi at ferrari


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 8, 2010)

and also a liverpool fan which makes it worse


----------



## Godot (Mar 8, 2010)

laugh now, but one day karma's gonna bite you in the ass, when you least expect it


----------



## SxR (Mar 9, 2010)

*Tyre advantage boosts Sauber's hopes*


hmmm with no refueling this could make all the difference


----------



## ssouske (Mar 9, 2010)

SxR said:


> *Tyre advantage boosts Sauber's hopes*
> 
> 
> hmmm with no refueling this could make all the difference



but wasn't that brawn's problem last year especially in circuits with cooler temperatures? also in 08, that was also one of the problems with F2008. Both cars were fast in the race. but they struggled to put heat in the tires for a single lap and also struggled for grip in the wet...


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah the heating of the tires was the main issue with the Brawn problems.  Also why the hate on Bruno Senna, I know he not done much but even Ayrton when he was alive said Bruno was much better racer than he was.


----------



## SxR (Mar 9, 2010)

The cold temp issue really cannot be judged until the season begins, we'll just have to wait!


----------



## ssouske (Mar 10, 2010)

I CAN'T WAIT!!! 

according to formula1.com
its just

1day, 17hrs, 52mins, and 28seconds till friday practice starts


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 10, 2010)

but you must wait


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm ready

This season I will be supporting Nico Rosberg and Alonso 

Underdog teams I like
Lotus
HRT


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 11, 2010)

Tachi please dont tell me you are gonna support Alonso  !!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 11, 2010)

Why Schumacher, why


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 11, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Tachi please dont tell me you are gonna support Alonso  !!


Without Kimi I have no real driver to support except for Koba san .. wait screw Alonso, Koba san 



Zaru said:


> Why Schumacher, why


Skoen maker


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 11, 2010)

Schoen maker en Massa


----------



## Godot (Mar 11, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> This season I will be supporting Nico Rosberg and Alonso



I like your taste in drivers


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 12, 2010)

hmmmmmm the season has arrived

at the end of last season i was looking forward to this week as the rumours of the epic lewis x kimi tag team was in the making

now..................all i want is alonso to fail 

ooh, new time captions


----------



## ssouske (Mar 12, 2010)

anyone who has live streaming for free practice?

all i have is live timing... O_O


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 12, 2010)

Streaming should be on bbc and over n planet f1 chat D:


----------



## ssouske (Mar 12, 2010)

hnnn... looking at livetiming... 3 drivers failed to do timed laps... Di Grassi, Senna, and Chandook... 1 virgin and both HRTs not running on the first practice...


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 12, 2010)

For those that didnt see. 



And yeah I lolled at the HRT's not running bad form, I say they burn out before quali lol


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2010)

Sutil? Who was that again


----------



## ssouske (Mar 12, 2010)

force india

it appears that mercedes and ferrari might have a copy of the system found in the mclaren


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 12, 2010)

German guy from Force India, been living in Fisichellas shadow lol


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 12, 2010)

To be honest I dont think that Sutil has been living in Fisichellas shadow.
Sutil is (was) one the most talented young german drivers.
He was supposed to be the succesor of schumacher.
Then he signed with Force India.  /end
But Sutil has been faster than Fisichella plenty of times.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 12, 2010)

Both HRT cars still did not set times... chandook never got his car out... O_o


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ Senna being 12 seconds behind


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 12, 2010)

ssouske said:


> Both HRT cars still did not set times... chandook never got his car out... O_o



Hes got problems with hydrolics .
Did they install broken hydrolics or what ?
:s


----------



## ssouske (Mar 12, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol @ Senna being 12 seconds behind





Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Hes got problems with hydrolics .
> Did they install broken hydrolics or what ?
> :s



i think they just made a car out of scraps from old f1 cars. and hoped that they will work... even adrian campos admitted that HRT is there to protect their entry...


----------



## Godot (Mar 12, 2010)

Fernando 2nd in practice 

I was starting to sympathise with Lotus, then I remembered that they had Kovalainen and Trulli as their drivers. The trulli-train and the fin-wannabe are gonna troll the front-runners


----------



## ssouske (Mar 12, 2010)

it was a mercedes blow out... Rosberg, Hamilton, Schumacher, and Button in the top 4....

so thats merc, mclaren-merc, merc, and mclaren-merc...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 12, 2010)

The Trulli Trains makes me throw up 

Where did Koba-Sama finish? he will troll button again


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 12, 2010)

What time 2moro?


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 12, 2010)

The time the clouds part and mount Olympus itself trembles.

Qualy or practise?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 12, 2010)

how are the red bulls looking?


----------



## ssouske (Mar 13, 2010)

after 2nd practice the redbulls are not bad...

alonso though went quickest in practice 2.... he also got the quickest time so far of the week... 


aggregate times over the week (times for all practices)


no practice for chandook means no racing... awww... too bad for him...


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 13, 2010)

HRT and Virgins technical woes made me lol for some reason, I feel like a bad person now


----------



## ssouske (Mar 13, 2010)

qualifying starts in 50mins!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 13, 2010)

40 minutes now xD

Did you read that Todt wants to introduce the 107% rule for next year?


----------



## ssouske (Mar 13, 2010)

i actually want the 107% rule this year to force those 3 newbies to get up to speed as soon as possible... its just not right having mobile chicanes in a race...

a 26mins left... 

ok guys... place your bets! alonso for pole... because he is riding that red car...


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 13, 2010)

alonso to crash


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 13, 2010)

The 107% wont fly this year, since they need all teams to buy in, so Todt wants to legislate for next year. 

HERE WE GO


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 13, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> alonso to crash





who on pole?

ANYONE BUT FERRARI


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 13, 2010)

hahaha

 also yes it started, im exicted to see how this turns up.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 13, 2010)

koba-sama makes it into Q2 

lol MS, in 8th!!

fcuking alonso top, why didnt ferrari do this last year?!


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 13, 2010)

they wanted to see kimi suffer

how do you like yoyr ferrarrrrrrri nowwwwwwww


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 13, 2010)

they a bunch of batty boys 

at the moment, i would refer to see button win over the batty boys >_>

They only stuck with massa as they really couldn't sack him, at least kimi was champ for longer than 30 seconds 

hope massa enjoys his bitchy new team mate, he had it good with a team mate who wouldnt cry/moan/chat shit when things dont go his way.........


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 13, 2010)

Vettel on pole


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 13, 2010)

nando looks pissed off 

well done vettel 

lol button in 7th, world champion my ass!!


----------



## Godot (Mar 13, 2010)

Fernando 

At least I was right about Rosberg being faster than Schumacher


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2010)

Fucking win quali for Vettel.
Massa is faster than Alonso XD


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 13, 2010)

MS didnt look pleased  looked liked he wanted to beat the camera guy


----------



## Godot (Mar 13, 2010)

Team Britain weren't close to being as fast as I thought they were. Hamilton should be happy with 4th. Team Germany were about the speed I expected them to be. But I'm glad Vettel got pole, he deserved it.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2010)

Godot said:


> Fernando
> 
> At least I was right about Rosberg being faster than Schumacher



Schumacher already knew he had to work on his short stints.
I think his race pace will be alot better than Rosberg.
Im so exited about tomorrow.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 14, 2010)

1) Alonso
2) Rosberg
3) Massa

Prediction 
kk im out


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kimi no longer racing for ferari, so i can hate them with a seething passion again .


----------



## Godot (Mar 14, 2010)

FERNANDO 

A shame about Vettel though. Button & Webber were crap, Hamilton, Schumi & Rosberg kept quiet and got the job done, and Lotus survived. Ignoring this race being pretty boring, i liked the final result


----------



## ssouske (Mar 14, 2010)

Ferrari 1-2 and alonso FTW!

one thing that still annoys me though is the peculiar way alonso waves at the crowd at the end of races... it annoyed me when he was in renault. also annoyed me during his 1 year stint in mclaren. heck it still annoys me to hell even in a ferrari... O_o

anyway moving on to my thoughts after the race.

if anything, the no refueling regs made the race even more boring. before at the least we could see drivers ramming in quick laps before going into the pits. and we had pitstop overtaking. this year, im afraid that we won't see that. as lewis said on the press con, everyone at the front can't push and can't follow closely because they have to take care of the tires. 

probably the exiting bit of the race this year will be the first lap and then the last 10-20 laps... thats bs.... O_o

RBR is fast. but reliability issues still plagued vettel's car. might see more of this over the course of the season. 

lotus is shit slow but at least is the most reliable cosworth team. HRT and Virgin gave me the impression that their hydraulics are made in china. 

qualy is bs... we still don't get the REALLY fastest guy on pole. i say remove the regulation that says top 10 needs to use same tires they used in qualy. O_o


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hated the final result.

Race was extremely boring. These cars dont look capable of over taking. I hope its the track.

McLaren look some ways off the pace from ferrari . Hopefully we can catch up, and hopefully the next race is far more exciting than this one.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 14, 2010)

expect mclaren to go backwards next race. they were asked by the stewarts to scrap their triple difuser design for the next race.


----------



## Godot (Mar 14, 2010)

inb4 quadruple diffuser


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 14, 2010)

Well feeling good about my prediction, I just knew Vettel would either bottle/mechanical woes himself out of contention. 

Feels good seeing F1 back, few impressions :

- Alonso is the man to beat, he may not have the fastest car, but he has the mentality
- Tilke needs to be executed for his atrocious circuit designs
- We need to go back to pre Schumacher era rules badly
- HRT will only really show up next season, this whole season is a test
- Lotus will be best of the n00bs. 
- Rosberg is a definite dark horse this season 
- McLaren are in shit
- Sauber was up to no good during winter testing


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2010)

Vettel 
At least he managed to finish


Also I kinda dislike how the new points system will fuck the all time stats


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 14, 2010)

Imagine if some journeyman Barrichello type racer starts racing now, does nothing significant for 17 years, yet gets more points than Schumacher, that would be hilarious lol. 

Well not so much really, we have the results of every GP since 1950 available to us, its easy (but kinda mind numbing) to adjust all the reults ever to the modern F1 points scoring system. 

Good luck though 

Jessie, I  know you want to


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2010)

That'd be quite a lot of work 

*Tries Schumacher*

He'd have like three times as many points


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 14, 2010)

lets say 17 races per season, 60 years. manually I doubt it would take more than a few hours.

but if the data already exists in some nice format, anyone can just write a program in like 20 minutes (including fap time),  to do it automatically, and spit out the data


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2010)

Well some races only gave half points etc.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 14, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Well some races only gave half points etc.


I forgot D:

Well still, 21 minutes then, count all normal races, and hard code the special case races values in (one time use program who cares) and sum them at the end :33


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah uh

Some other time


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 14, 2010)

Where is Jessie when you need a slave good person?


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 14, 2010)

Gay Ferrari


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 14, 2010)

oh another conclusion I forgot:

lol Hamilton


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 14, 2010)

thank you ferrari, your one year too late with a decent car

the race fixer basically raped a disabled car, look at him prancing around like he deserved that win

*no i will never give alonso or ferrari any credit from now on*

but that race was POOR, if vettel didnt have the problem, it would have been a procession, how many overtakes were there in the top 8 ( minus pit stops), but i did enjoy the racing at the back, kubica, rubens and lotus all did well

button got raped, no surprise there!

hope aussie is better, because i switched over to the IPL half way thru the 'race'


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 14, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> oh another conclusion I forgot:
> 
> lol Hamilton



Why are you laughing out so loud may I ask ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 14, 2010)

Hamilolton


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 14, 2010)

Havent answered me


----------



## ssouske (Mar 14, 2010)

i agree... hamilton did quite well. him, alonso and massa were the only ones to provide overtaking manuvers in the top 8. alonso overtook massa and vettel. massa took points from vettel. hamilton well... he got overtaken by rosberg and then overtook him during pitstops and then overtook vettel. 

wow... vettel sound like the race scrape goat. 

though i wouldn't say that the race would have been a procession even if vettel's car did not break down. alonso said he was waiting for the last 10 laps to make his move. and i do believe his ferrari has got the pace on the option (harder) tire over the redbull.

btw: one last observation:

if schumi is indeed rusty as he says, hes got a LOT of rust to shake off...


----------



## SxR (Mar 15, 2010)

That was the most boring opening race I've ever seen! They ruined the Bahrain circuit with that new section that offers no overtaking opportunites only more advertising 
It was such a smooth flowing track and now its just lame. Australia should be hosting the opening race, the first corner in that track is awesome. You never know how many cars gonna tangle there and they usually do. The setting of Albert Park adds more flair, who wants to see the desert in the first race plain old sand and well more sand. Compare that to the street circuit and the pond in the middle with all those tight corners makes for a great opening race!


----------



## ssouske (Mar 15, 2010)

maybe it was the track... or maybe its the cars... apparently michael schumacher, webber, alonso and some other drivers think that we may see more boring processions during the season.


----------



## Zeropark (Mar 15, 2010)

German ratings lol..

Bahrain-Grand-Prix 09

5,21 mio => 38,2 %

Bahrain-Grand-Prix 2010 with Schumacher 

11,54 mio => 51,4 %

He is still the greatest.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 15, 2010)

ssouske said:


> maybe it was the track... or maybe its the cars... apparently michael schumacher, webber, alonso and some other drivers think that we may see more boring processions during the season.



Just what we needed


----------



## SxR (Mar 15, 2010)

There's no strategy this season thanks to no refuelling, which means if all the cars treat their tyres the same way then the fastest car will win. Seems like a repeat of season 2004 to me 
Adrian Sutil set the second fastest lap of the race, FIF1 are coming good.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 16, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Just what we needed


the article in Formula 1.com about the bahrain gp is a joke. well at least the very last part where they claimed that the race was friggin exciting... 


SxR said:


> There's no strategy this season thanks to no refuelling, which means if all the cars treat their tyres the same way then the fastest car will win. Seems like a repeat of season 2004 to me
> Adrian Sutil set the second fastest lap of the race, FIF1 are coming good.



what we need right now is uhm... bring back refueling... 

seriously... nobody goes for fast in-laps now. they just go to the pits when their tires are in bits so they can't do fast in-laps... O_o


----------



## SxR (Mar 16, 2010)

Exactly, Ross Brawn has been rendered obsolete!  
on the other hand, the temperatures in Bahrain were ideal for tyres so they were running at optimum temperature without much warming up. Maybe the colder temperatures of europe might have some effect. We'll just have to wait!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 16, 2010)

If this season turns into a procession again, I may as well start watching A1GP or something.


----------



## SxR (Mar 16, 2010)

isnt A1GP dead? GP2 is much much better, great talent this season!


----------



## ssouske (Mar 16, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> If this season turns into a procession again, I may as well start watching A1GP or something.



yea... A1GP is dead... died last year... quietly... 

i'd rather watch MotoGP and WRC then... wait... scratch WRC... loeb will dominate this season AGAIN... and its painful to watch kimi crash out of every single rally hes doing... 

anyone interested in Super GT, Le Mans series or the Americal Le Mans series?  oh wait! V8 Super Cars!!! (australia's version of DTM/touring cars)


----------



## SxR (Mar 16, 2010)

used to follow touring cars, dominated by diesel power these days. MotoGP is the thing, last season was amazing, my friends went crazy when they saw that last corner move by Rossi on Lorenzo! If Stoner hadnt been injured or fatigued it would've been a crazy season!


----------



## Godot (Mar 16, 2010)

MotoGP is the smex 



SxR said:


> my friends went crazy when they saw that last corner move by Rossi on Lorenzo!



I remember that too fondly. That last lap just involved insanely crazy stuff by both drivers.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 17, 2010)

You guys should watch DTM  !


----------



## ssouske (Mar 17, 2010)

non-ferrari fans who are fans of the sport, be afraid... be VERY AFRAID...

ferrari is working on a spec B car...




> *Ferrari engineer working on diffuser for 'B' car*
> Racing series  	F1
> Date	2010-03-17
> 
> ...


its as if the F10 ain't fast enough with its current diffuser... 

but yeah... they will need some additional cooling @ other circuits like... uhm... hnnn.... malaysia (which in no way will get that B car), and istanbul... maybe... anyone who knows any other circuits on the calendar that i are notoriously hot and i have missed?


----------



## SxR (Mar 17, 2010)

Monaco  for the other kind of hotness


----------



## Godot (Mar 17, 2010)

They never did this for kimi 

Damn Ferrari, I'd be hatin more if they didn't have Alonso.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 17, 2010)

if i remember correctly... was it in 2008 where they gave kimi a lighter car during the start of the euro season?!? O_o i think that can be considered spec B... O_O

EDIT: red bull also doing something to their cars...



> *'Lighter' Red Bull awaits Webber for Melbourne*
> Racing series  	F1
> Date	2010-03-17
> 
> ...


----------



## SxR (Mar 19, 2010)

> *FIA closes rear diffuser loophole*
> 
> McLaren, Mercedes GP and at least two other teams will have to make modifications to their diffuser designs in time for the Australian Grand Prix, AUTOSPORT has learned, after the FIA told them that it is clamping down on a loophole being used by the outfits.
> 
> ...





Back to the drawing board!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 19, 2010)

Ferrari are dicks


----------



## ssouske (Mar 19, 2010)

folow up report: 

it is believed that mclaren, redbull, and renault were asked to change their diffusers before aussieland.


----------



## SxR (Mar 19, 2010)

I just hope those teams can make the changes without sacrificing too much speed. They must be working 24/7 to get things right.


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 20, 2010)

for crying out loud


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 21, 2010)

anything to make alonso champ for the third time  

i would've loved having kimi around but oh well.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 21, 2010)

Kimi is too busy having fun doing barrel rolls in rally


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 21, 2010)

he cant stop crashing


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 21, 2010)

rather crash out spectacularly then follow a car in front for 60 laps


----------



## SxR (Mar 22, 2010)

hmmm makes sense, kimi is a pure entertainer


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 22, 2010)

ssouske said:


> barrel rolls are more fun than processions...
> 
> i think they should just remove the engine rev limit. now that i have thought of it, processions became the fad when engine rev limiters have been introduced. O_o
> 
> ron dennis is back in F1 news...


Honestly, Dennis should just shut up


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 22, 2010)

Ron Dennis seems like a smart guy to me.
It is possible that the Red Bull switched to a lean mixture to save fuel.
As a result his power went down, otherwise the engine would've overheated.
The speed of the Red Bull was better at the end of the race meaning the fuel consumption went up again.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 22, 2010)

What does he possibly gain by talking about it though?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 22, 2010)

To point out that there is something wrong with the basics of the Red Bull car.


----------



## SxR (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah 03 mclaren never raced because by the time they fixed it the season was over


----------



## SxR (Mar 23, 2010)

FIA is accepting even more entries into F1 


> The FIA has requested expressions of interest from new teams who may wish to participate in the 2011 world championship. The Formula One regulations allow for 13 teams, meaning there is currently one slot available for next season.
> 
> According to the sport’s governing body, the ‘overall long-term interests of the championship’ will determine which candidates are ultimately selected. One or more ‘reserve’ entrants may also be identified to fill any 2011 vacancies.
> 
> The precise terms of the selection process will be laid out to interested parties next month.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 23, 2010)

wel... from what i read, they're looking for a team to take over the US Fai1 entry and another for reserve just in case the 13th team can't race...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes they are just looking for a 13th team to fill up the grid for next season.


----------



## SxR (Mar 23, 2010)

Jules Bianchi, remember the name. Awesome talent for the future! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE9ADvPJ8so[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL at Gaylonso telling others to stop moaning

his the biggest moaner of the lot


----------



## SxR (Mar 24, 2010)

Everyone's like that while they're ahead. I'm just waiting for him to crash into the first corner on Sunday. Someone ram him from behind please! where's kimi when you need him


----------



## ssouske (Mar 25, 2010)

SxR said:


> Everyone's like that while they're ahead. I'm just waiting for him to crash into the first corner on Sunday. Someone ram him from behind please! where's *Sato and Ralf* when you need them



fixed... 

bianchi reminds me of 2 things...
myself, playing racing games... and taku sato...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 25, 2010)

SxR said:


> Everyone's like that while they're ahead. I'm just waiting for him to crash into the first corner on Sunday.* Someone ram him from behind please*! where's kimi when you need him



dont worry, we still got lewis!!! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wec4Q-YQ0Ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SxR (Mar 25, 2010)

ah yes how can I forget that epic moment


----------



## ssouske (Mar 25, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> dont worry, we still got lewis!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wec4Q-YQ0Ss[/YOUTUBE]



LOL! i hear someone scream "YES" when lewis clobbered kimi's car...


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 25, 2010)

Can you blame them  seeing a crash like that in the pits close up.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 25, 2010)

lol thats why his the iceman

Montoya would have uppercutted hamilton!!


----------



## ssouske (Mar 25, 2010)

if it were schumacher, schumi would storm to lewis' garage and give lewis a chin...


----------



## SxR (Mar 25, 2010)

ssouske said:


> if it were schumacher, schumi would storm to lewis' garage and give lewis a chin...



  

EDIT: Renault on top in P1 and Schumacher is a second and a half behind Rosberg


----------



## SxR (Mar 26, 2010)

> *Virgin forced to increase fuel tank size*
> 
> Virgin Racing has been given permission to change the size of its fuel tank after finding that it cannot hold enough petrol to get it to the end of some races.
> 
> ...



talk about wrong estimation


----------



## ssouske (Mar 26, 2010)

well... it is their first time...  its gonna take some time for them to get used to this...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 26, 2010)

im  miss the crazy bastard


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2010)

ssouske said:


> well... it is their first time...  its gonna take some time for them to get used to this...





A virgin's first time. Nice analogy


----------



## ssouske (Mar 26, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> im  miss the crazy bastard


----------



## SxR (Mar 26, 2010)

ah the good old days of F1. 

EDIT: We might have a wet qualifying tomorrow.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 26, 2010)

well as long as we don't have a trigger happy lewis screaming woohoo while aiming @ everyone's rear wing, then its gonna be all good...


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 26, 2010)

You cant do anything nowadays


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 26, 2010)

lewis got arrested for doing a burnout on a public road 

go aussies!!!


----------



## SxR (Mar 27, 2010)

hahaha! 





> Hamilton remarked at the time. "I am who I am. I don't think anybody has stopped me from being who I wanted to be."



he forgot about the cops


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 27, 2010)

Vet on pole again, with webber 2nd
button 4th

lewis 11


----------



## SxR (Mar 27, 2010)

I can see a procession again, only overtaking possibility is Massa over Button. If Schumacher is in his old form then him to overtake Button, Rosberg and Massa. Maybe Alonso over Webber ?

Hope I'm not getting my hopes up too high


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 27, 2010)

vETTEL 

btw, donuts lewis?!


----------



## Godot (Mar 27, 2010)

so long as nothing goes wrong, this might be a very dominant weeked for Red Bull


----------



## ssouske (Mar 27, 2010)

its impossible to overtake in australia... seriously... it was hard back in the unrestricted v10 era... its even harder when the restricted v8s came into play... 

but still heres to hoping for some changes during the start...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 27, 2010)

Guys stop the Raikonen thing.
He wasnt that good !


----------



## ssouske (Mar 28, 2010)

hnnn... good race... well it was a procession but the last few laps were thrilling... not much overtaking but still kept me glued to my seat... im guessing people will start cursing alonso for driving defensively and webber for not braking earlier... 

anyway... jb showed "burnout boy" this week how its done... i wonder if jb will get more wins this season or if its just one of those "lucky" weekends...


----------



## SxR (Mar 28, 2010)

Good race, I liked how everyone thought Button Kubica Massa and Alonso were gonna pit but they didnt. That made the race a bit unpredictable also, alonso got rammed in the first corner


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 28, 2010)

button trolling again


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 28, 2010)

Button aka Mclaren wins  yay for us

Lewis made 2 stops and got pissed then Webber crashed into him when he could have gotten a good postion 

But a win is a win for Button


----------



## Godot (Mar 28, 2010)

A shame Alonso didn't win, but as long as Button won, and Lewis didn't, then I can live with it


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 28, 2010)

im not suprised button won 'an incident filled' race..............no other way he can win


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 28, 2010)

saw the highlights, hamilton was on fire!!! so many overtakes

button did fuck all and won!


----------



## ssouske (Mar 28, 2010)

hnnn... in bahrain, it was a spark plug. this week, its brake failure... 

so whats next for vettel's redbull? exploding gasoline tank?


----------



## SxR (Mar 28, 2010)

ssouske said:


> eh? he did? so thats why the commentator said he went from 20th to 4th... hnnn... wasn't able to see the start... >.<



Button spun Alonso in the first corner who hit Schumacher who almost spun but damaged his front wing which allowed Kubica to get a clear path into 4th place I think. Webber was driving like a rookie, looks like all the home race thing got too much into his head. Vettel I dunno what to say, another race ruined by Adrian Newey for him  He's gonna find a good friend in Raikonnen 

Button was very lucky, infact the redbull crew had predicted rain after Button changed to slicks. Luckily for him the rain didnt come and he took full advantage of the conditions to go all the way to the finish. Lewis was terrific, very unlucky not to have won this. The colder temperatures helped even the soft tyres to survive for 50 laps!


----------



## ssouske (Mar 28, 2010)

SxR said:


> Vettel I dunno what to say, another race ruined by Adrian Newey for him  He's gonna find a good friend in Raikonnen


i think kimi had 2 big requirements when he was looking for a team to switch to from ferrari. 1) a possible race winning team and 2) a car not designed by newey... 

i guess he just had it with all those crappy mclarens that newey designed years ago...


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 28, 2010)

alonso was the most amazing in that gp. from last to fourth and over 40 laps in the option tires (or somewhere there, lost count). lack of grip in old tires still saw him through in 4th, holding back lewis and mark until their demise. 

but i love the mclaren cars this year. not only do they look awesome (personal observation ), but they're a lot more competitive than the past couple of years. not as many reliability issues than when kimi was leading the team.


----------



## ssouske (Mar 28, 2010)

vettel's retirement rooted from loose wheel nut



> *Vettel defect revealed - wheel damaged by loose nut*
> 
> In darkness at Albert Park very late on Sunday, Red Bull technicians identified the problem that ruined Sebastian Vettel's charge to victory.
> 
> ...


----------



## SxR (Mar 29, 2010)

Its funny how all these problems are cropping up now, what were they doing in testing?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 29, 2010)

as long as alonso didnt win 

watching him get raped by Jenny B at the start was..............


----------



## Godot (Mar 30, 2010)

to be fair, apparently Newey only had like 2 weeks to design the new Red Bull car


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 30, 2010)

To be fair, Jenson Buttons lap times were better than Vettel's lap times before he went off the track.
Even if they didnt have weelnut problems I think Vettel would be second in the race.


----------



## SxR (Mar 30, 2010)

Didnt the F1 management learn anything from last year? They should've changed the race time to noon, Malaysia's gonna be a washout again, there's always a thunderstorm there!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2010)

They know it but don't care.  All they care about is the Euro viewers and the Moneys they bring in.


----------



## SxR (Mar 31, 2010)

> *Malaysian weather 'greatest challenge' in F1*
> 
> After monsoonal rain halted running during last year's twilight Malaysian Grand Prix, afternoon thunderstorms are again forecast for the 2010 edition at Sepang.
> 
> ...





Apparently they have learned from last years epic failure.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2010)

here!!


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 31, 2010)

Mclaren


----------



## SxR (Apr 2, 2010)

Hamilton on top in both sessions


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2010)

Red Bull


----------



## SxR (Apr 2, 2010)

> *Michelin close to Formula 1 return*
> 
> 
> Michelin's logoMichelin is closing in on a deal to return to Formula 1 next year, AUTOSPORT has learned, but it may not be as a standard tyre supplier.
> ...





I want Pirelli back too


----------



## ssouske (Apr 2, 2010)

hnnnn... who needs bridgestones anyway? 

on a related story




> *Michelin wants tyre dimension changes for 2011 return*
> Racing series   	F1
> Date 	2010-04-02
> 
> ...



hnnnn... bigger tires... i wonder how this will affect the 2011 cars if michellin does come back...


----------



## Godot (Apr 2, 2010)

Wider tyres = a softer rubber can be used = more traction = better handling = _hopefully,_ more overtaking. But it might cause worse performance (more chance of hydroplaning) in the rain.


----------



## SxR (Apr 3, 2010)

failrari with failonso and failipe starting at the back


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 3, 2010)

Failari 

SURELY its a win for RBR!!!


----------



## ssouske (Apr 3, 2010)

honestly... ferrari never ever learns... =___= ever since brawn left, ferrari are always messing about w/ wet qualy... always waiting for better conditions that never come... 


"rain master" schumi ftw... rbrs will fail... either because they will bump onto another car or another engine failure... or something else...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 3, 2010)

didnt failari screw kimi and felipe baby aswell in quali last year?

hope this race is good, has the recipe of suzuka 05 with all the big guns at the back


----------



## ssouske (Apr 4, 2010)

well... one thing is for sure... mw now has a good excuse for not winning the race... 



> *Webber hurt hand after paddock stairs descent*
> Racing series  	F1
> Date	2010-04-03
> By Motorsport.com/GMM
> ...


----------



## SxR (Apr 4, 2010)

Injury or not its Redbull's race to lose again. I'm actually supporting Force India this season, hope they get a good finish! Sutil deserves better.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 4, 2010)

oh great... FA is behind massa again... he'll be behind massa for the rest of the race... they won't overtake anyone... =____=


----------



## ssouske (Apr 4, 2010)

looks like FA is struggling with a gear selection problem... 

GO FAILRARI!!! push that button!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 4, 2010)

Failari Engine Blow up


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 4, 2010)

At least Lewis made up some good spots


----------



## SxR (Apr 4, 2010)

Good race for Lewis, showing those Ferraris how its done. Button was well.. showing his true potential! 

I think the guys are not pushing too much this season thanks to the stricter engine and gearbox rules. Lewis could've easily finished 4th.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 4, 2010)

well... these cars can't be pushed to the max... you have those damned gearboxes that have to last 4 races... engines that need to last a decade or so... and tires that you can potentially not change during the whole race if not for that rule that says you have to use both prime and option tires... =____=

not to mention that you start the race w/ a fuel tanker....


----------



## birabudo (Apr 4, 2010)

ya I think whole engine lasting and transmission lasting multiple races makes the racing less competitive and more a race of attrition


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 5, 2010)

except for the weaving which really should have warranted a drive-through penalty, hamilton had a clean race, although he has lost his flare and coolness that was overflowing in 07. mclaren has a great car imo. more reliable than the red bull and quick both on straights and the technical corners. 

i'm starting to dislike button and like hamilton.  
he, massa, and alonso reached the top 10 only because the racers in front screwed up. hamilton on the other hand raced them and won before they acted up and killed themselves. 

well deserved win for vettel who had a surging start of the race and for the red bull.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 5, 2010)

stepdogg said:


> ya I think whole engine lasting and transmission lasting multiple races makes the racing less competitive and more a race of attrition



thing is... before all these crappy rules were introduced, i remember there certainly was way more overtaking before than what we have right now... who could forget about the battles we saw up until 06... when we saw the unrestricted V8s go... back then cars can follow overtake mainly because they have widely different engines and single race engines mean they can thrash them to bits and then change those engines for the next one... 

who can forget about the seasons where BMW williams power could overpower everyone on the straights but then ferrari and mclaren could beat them in the twisty parts of the track... or how about the renault's low-range torque advantage which saw them leap frog cars at the start and allow alonso to slowdown mid corner to defend his position?


----------



## SxR (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah the 05 and 06 seasons were awesome! Renault's launch control was out of this world!


----------



## SxR (Apr 12, 2010)

Rumors of the Korean GP to be delayed/cancelled this year. Which circuit would you guys like to use as a substitute? I would say Imola, havent been there for a long long time!


----------



## ssouske (Apr 12, 2010)

hnnn... i heard imola has deteriorated since F1 left the circuit... i would dump korea in favor of either magny cours or the old Hockenheim layout... 

but then since hockenheim is hosting this year's german GP, i would vote magny cours...


----------



## SxR (Apr 12, 2010)

I think superbikes and touring cars still run on Imola but the road surface looks like shit. Didnt they remove magny cours because people thought it was boring ? :S  I'm glad they brought suzuka back last year. Now thats an awesome track  Valencia street circuit is boring as hell, they should instead race on that track that motogp races.


----------



## ssouske (Apr 13, 2010)

well... magny cours was removed because the promoter did not agree with bernie... and magny cours did have ONE singe overtaking spot... the famous hairpin turn 5: adelaide.


----------



## SxR (Apr 13, 2010)

Bernie's a dick, I cant believe he's 79!


----------



## ssouske (Apr 13, 2010)

bernie and his FOM are pansies that are killing the sport... =___= seriously... all those tilkedromes are coming in to the sport because he wants more money from state sponsored events... it started with malaysia... then with china and then singapore... then its gonna be russia, korea, india... who knows what bernie will think of next?

anyway... on to the chinese gp... 

looks like vettel is getting more reliability issues on and off the track...



> *Reliability hitch on runway as Vettel jets to China*
> Racing series  	F1
> Date	2010-04-13
> By Motorsport.com/GMM
> ...


----------



## SxR (Apr 13, 2010)

lol! wtf?!! poor Sebastian


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 14, 2010)

old hockenhiem


----------



## ssouske (Apr 14, 2010)

old hockenheim was awesome... i remember playing EA F1 2001 on the PS1... i would always race in hockenheim and monza... XD besides... all those straights gave drivers the opportunity to run on one's slip stream and then sling shot for the overtake... the only place you get that now would be spa and gilles villenueve in canada...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2010)

I mainly remember hockenheim for people appearing out of the forest and fucking up the entire race


----------



## SxR (Apr 14, 2010)

lol! the scariest was silverstone. But this is 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUUUKuo8hXs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

and also 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqz0w7qSY0k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I mainly remember hockenheim for people appearing out of the forest and fucking up the entire race



Silverstone 1992 was scaryer.  Hell near enough the entire crowd spilled onto the track when mansell won the race and he actually did knock someone down (Ok he was going less than walking pace but still)

Also I missed the old Hockenheim but it was changed due to Bernie bitching that people overtaking in forest area was never seen by anyone.  Even though he admits he doesn't care about the fans in the stadiums he only cares about TV viewings.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 14, 2010)

in that schumi vid

if he hit any it was the fans faults, fuckers


----------



## ssouske (Apr 14, 2010)

hnnnn... if schumi was in GTA, it would have been fun to run over all those people...  ferrari F1 front wings. slicing legs every time...


----------



## SxR (Apr 15, 2010)

F1 trailers for sale 



main story



> *US F1 trailers put up for sale*
> 
> Two of US F1's trailers have been seized under a High Court order issued by a UK creditor and have been put up for sale on auction website eBay.
> 
> ...


----------



## ssouske (Apr 15, 2010)

F1 and turbos might come together again...


----------



## SxR (Apr 15, 2010)

whoa! 1.5L engines with 4 cyclinders having turbo chargers produce 1000+ bhp?!!


----------



## SxR (Apr 16, 2010)

Button on top in P1 but Buemi's entire front suspension breaks!!! Crazy stuff!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## ssouske (Apr 16, 2010)

buemi must have hit that big red switch that says: "Eject front tires."


----------



## SxR (Apr 16, 2010)

*20 races confirmed for 2011*



			
				Bernie said:
			
		

> "We are not dropping anything. [It's] 20 races - getting ready for 25."





25 races a season?!!  This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2010)

ok it is official.  Bernie has lost the plot and needs replacing.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 16, 2010)

Stupid gremlin! Formula One drivers have families, you know.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


>



lol Torro Rosso wanna be as unreliable as their A team it seems then


----------



## SxR (Apr 17, 2010)

Vettel on pole again


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 17, 2010)

Comments on Schumachers form, I need yours


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 17, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Comments on Schumachers form, I need yours



embarrassing


----------



## SxR (Apr 17, 2010)

lol Schumacher   He's performing even worse than his brother Ralf ever did.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 17, 2010)

How thoese 2 tires went flying


----------



## ssouske (Apr 17, 2010)

hnnn... some how, the RBs are always flying away during qualy and in the race... ferrari is pretty close while the mclarens are only fast on straights and free practice.


----------



## SxR (Apr 17, 2010)

I hope they fly into retirement tomorrow, dont want them to win. Its time Hamilton won something, he's the only driver to watch this season. Except Vettel but its no use if he's leading all race, it gets boring, I want to see him overtake others not just lap cars


----------



## ssouske (Apr 17, 2010)

i wan't a ferrari win... hopefully, this time, FA is too far ahead to be overtaken by massa... =___=


----------



## SxR (Apr 17, 2010)

In other news Kimi is doing well in Rally Turkey, he is 6th


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 17, 2010)

6th isent 1  sucker


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 17, 2010)

Kimi is doing well 

i choked the waxwork of hamilton at maddam tussards today


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 17, 2010)

haha they did a waxwork


----------



## ssouske (Apr 18, 2010)

hey... considering that WRC is way way way far off compared to f1, i say 6th on his 4th rally is great... compare that to an old timer 7 time WDC who is ruining his rep @ every single race he has been... ...

great win from JB... he has earned my respect... great decision making and showed lewis how its done... ... fail start from failnando alonso... but still a nice come back race...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 18, 2010)

theres 35 runners in WRC

6th is excellant

LOLwis HamiLOL...........what a spazz!
Alonso already trolling Massa  
but what was Jenny B doing on the restart?! surely that was a penelty?!

oh MS............


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 18, 2010)

Button wins his 2nd race with Mclaren 

Good 1-2


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 18, 2010)

if hamilton loves racing like a maniac........

he should join the rally lot

thats where the men race....


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 18, 2010)

lol Hamilton


----------



## ssouske (Apr 18, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> LOLwis HamiLOL...........what a spazz!
> Alonso already trolling Massa
> but what was Jenny B doing on the restart?! surely that was a penelty?!


i'd rather troll massa than be stuck behind the failipe train... 


Cesc Fabregas said:


> if hamilton loves racing like a maniac........
> 
> he should join the rally lot
> 
> thats where the men race....


you mean... men-iacs?


----------



## SxR (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazing race! What a busy day for the pit crews. Hamilton is the man! Fucking Vettel, shown you your place. The safety car helped Alonso a lot, 5 pits and still finished 4th. Button should've been penalised for that restart, poor Mark Webber got thrown off track, all thanks to Vettel  
But I dont think Button can do well this season, he isnt as quick in the dry and with no tactics involved its probably Hamilton, Vettel or Alonso who're the strongest.

PS: Kimi finished 5th in rally turkey , Ken Block is in WRC this season !


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 19, 2010)

I still dont get it, Lewis did an amazing race and stuff but not pushing button ruined the show imo. Let all drivers drive freely !!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 19, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I still dont get it, Lewis did an amazing race and stuff but not pushing button ruined the show imo. Let all drivers drive freely !!



He couldnt overtake JB.
By the time he got in the range of 4-7seconds his tires were gone.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 19, 2010)

True, but i didnt see any pressure to Button after Lewis changed tires, i could be wrong.The message the team gave to him few laps before the end of the race was pretty much ensuring that there would be no fight between them :/
Anyway, good race ,Ferrari didnt do bad but we need dry race in order to shine ( Like we did in Bahrain) and less pit stops drama between Alonso and Massa


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 19, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> True, but i didnt see any pressure to Button after Lewis changed tires, i could be wrong.The message the team gave to him few laps before the end of the race was pretty much ensuring that there would be no fight between them :/
> Anyway, good race ,Ferrari didnt do bad but we need dry race in order to shine ( Like we did in Bahrain) and less pit stops drama between Alonso and Massa



No the message they gave him was because his tires were gone.
And it was getting more wet on the track.
They just wanted 2cars at the finishline.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 19, 2010)

Hamiltion may have no won any races this season but he sure has put in some great races.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> True, but i didnt see any pressure to Button after Lewis changed tires, i could be wrong.The message the team gave to him few laps before the end of the race was pretty much ensuring that there would be no fight between them :/
> Anyway, good race ,Ferrari didnt do bad but we need dry race in order to shine ( Like we did in Bahrain) and less pit stops drama between Alonso and Massa



Oh well there won't be pit stop drama again until Alonso throws his toys out of his pram because Massa won't bow down to him.  Like he did at McLaren when Hamilton wouldn't bow to him either.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 19, 2010)

hamilton was crazy fast though gotta admit. the pit drama with vettel was weird though. it seems that he's been driving crazy as well. but the mclaren cars this year are sweet.


----------



## SxR (Apr 19, 2010)

Hamilton had to drive more aggressively to overtake people while Button had a clear track for most of the race so his tires were in far better shape than Hamilton's plus the rain had intensified over the last few laps.



LivingHitokiri said:


> Let all drivers drive freely !!



Tell that to the rain gods


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 20, 2010)

Jenny B

his got lucky that both races he won were rain filled races

racing shouldnt be about 'look how smooth i am on my tire'
vettel and HamilLOL will rip him apart on a dry track...........


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2010)

> *The Formula One world encamped in Shanghai is currently in limbo given the major disruption to air travel caused by the ash cloud lingering over Europe from the Icelandic volcano.*






Sorry Andy


----------



## ssouske (Apr 20, 2010)

and i thought i was gonna meet andy next week... damn that volcano... =___=


----------



## SxR (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't understand what the hurry is, the next race is 3 weeks away


----------



## ssouske (Apr 20, 2010)

well... they have to test stuff in europe... thats one thing...


----------



## SxR (Apr 24, 2010)

Ferrari are getting really desperate to race Valentino Rossi in the third car :S



			
				Ferrari President Luca di Montezemolo said:
			
		

> We want a third car and I would do everything to have Valentino. When he wins this year's MotoGP, enough is enough, he must also win in Formula One.



enough is enough


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 24, 2010)

Ferrari President Luca di Montezemolo said:
			
		

> Its not fair. He wins every single year, he should be banned, and move on to a different forum of racing.



Ahh, Mclaren 1-2, as it should be. We are looking strong. Hamilton has had the best races this season. Once he matures and starts to make better decisions he will be unstoppable. He is the best racer pek


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 24, 2010)

max finally speaks truth 

 haha ferrari guy


----------



## ssouske (Apr 25, 2010)

Interesting tidbit from pitpass...


F1 engine war? well i'll back that as long as teams are free to use any engine type... im guessing ferrari would want to stick to a V8 IC engine...


----------



## SxR (Apr 26, 2010)

This is interesting, so it would not only be different engines but also different fuels.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 26, 2010)

1.5 liter engines with a turbo


----------



## ssouske (Apr 26, 2010)

high-revving, turbo-charged wankel rotaries FTW... 
seriously though, i'd love to see different engines like what they had back in the golden days...

EDIT: latest news from Merc



> *Brawn confirms new chassis for Schumacher*
> Racing series  	F1
> Date	2010-04-26
> 
> ...



all i see in this news bit are some excuses...


----------



## SxR (Apr 26, 2010)

Instead they should give Nick Hiedfeld a chance, Schumacher is driving like he's out for a sunday drive.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 26, 2010)

ssouske said:


> high-revving, turbo-charged wankel rotaries FTW...
> seriously though, i'd love to see different engines like what they had back in the golden days...
> 
> EDIT: latest news from Merc
> ...



Because hes going to have a new chasis longer weelbase and an aero update you take it as an excuse ?
That seems logic. :')


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 27, 2010)

ssouske said:


> high-revving, turbo-charged wankel rotaries FTW...
> seriously though, i'd love to see different engines like what they had back in the golden days...
> 
> EDIT: latest news from Merc
> ...



All I see in this are new reasons to expect something from Schumi in the european races.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 27, 2010)

poor MS

watching him getting raped by algersuari...................


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 27, 2010)

> wankel rotaries



Haven't heard about this in years


----------



## ssouske (Apr 27, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Because hes going to have a new chasis longer weelbase and an aero update you take it as an excuse ?
> That seems logic. :')


i saw the excuses on the "damaged chassis" part... 


MunchKing said:


> All I see in this are new reasons to expect something from Schumi in the european races.


hopefully he can start pouncing on nico in spain... that was the place where he got his first ever ferrari win... 

@tachikoma
lol! i like mazda's rx cars... XD just like how it shrieks when it goes around about 8000 rpm...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## SxR (Apr 29, 2010)

> *F1 narrows tyre choice to Michelin, Avon*
> 
> Formula 1 teams are set to decide between Michelin and Cooper Avon as the sport's tyre supplier from next year, according to Williams technical director Sam Michael.
> 
> ...





I wanted Pirelli


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2010)

Meh they should allow the teams to choose who they want as their tyre manufacturer.  Instead of saying you must have Michelin or Bridgestone or GoodYear  or Avon.

That way we could see some better battles depending on how each tyre manufacturer works on the circuit.  

OK I know the Indianapolis fiasco but that was the fault of FIA and the owners of the circuit. Not Michelin.  Bridgestone had the advantage as their tyres under a different name were used on the indy circuit and were perfected for the teams that used theirs.  While the lack of testing allowed on the Indy raceway and its unique surface caused Michelin tyres to disintegrate at an alarming rate.


----------



## ssouske (May 3, 2010)

i dunno about that... michelin has been running their F1 tires in indy for a few years before that incident... they should have tons of data concerning the stress on the tires on that banked corner...

and i think the main reason why the FIA wants a sole supplier is because 1) they don't want a costly tire war, 2) they want someone to "provide" tires free of charge just like what brigestone is doing... their concerns are mostly cost related...


----------



## SxR (May 3, 2010)

new silverstone is sex


----------



## SxR (May 7, 2010)

Schumacher finally faster than Rosberg with Mclaren dominating P1


----------



## SxR (May 7, 2010)

Damn! Schumacher is 3rd again! way faster than Rosberg, he's always been strong in barcelona, looks like he might even finish on the podium if he continues this form.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 7, 2010)

Come on Shumi, getting back on the old good tracks !!


----------



## SxR (May 7, 2010)

Yeah many people were saying he'll be good in europe.


----------



## ssouske (May 7, 2010)

schumi should be good in europe... that or all hope on him would be lost...  especially in spain... the place where he got his first ferrari win.


----------



## Scholzee (May 7, 2010)

Schumi himself said he had to do better


----------



## ssouske (May 8, 2010)

red bulls unstoppable again... O_o and msc finally out qualifies nico rosberg...


----------



## SxR (May 8, 2010)

I missed qualifying, redbulls are unstoppable it seems. If its a dry race it might be 1-2 for them.


----------



## Dan (May 9, 2010)

Only a puncture could stop Hamilton coming 2nd.


----------



## Garfield (May 9, 2010)

Good one for Schumi. And great driving by Vettel. Force India finished with some nice points today!


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 9, 2010)

LOLwis HamilFAIL

mclaren and last lap fuck ups


----------



## Garfield (May 9, 2010)

It was quite something


----------



## SxR (May 9, 2010)

Hamilton NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!   This sucks but I'm happy that Webber won and not that spoilt brat Vettel. Also Button showed why he's such a pussy, if it was Hamilton he would've overtaken Schumacher in the second lap. Button and Massa are pretty much the same category.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 9, 2010)

100% TRUTH!!!

Massa was a pussy for not catching up to jenny and MS 
Button for being a pussy for having no balls, Hamilton or Alonso would have bitchslapped MS out the way


----------



## Garfield (May 9, 2010)

Oh come on! Button tried, but Schumi just didn't give him a decent line. I know, they were saying that if he'd jumped the gun on taking the inside line down turn one, he'd have had him, but I really didn't see where they were coming from, Schumi was blocking any attempts of Button doing just that. And it's not like Button didn't have his own issues, I remember the commentator saying something like there being a problem near his front right tire.

I agree that his pit stop strategy sucked


----------



## SxR (May 9, 2010)

He was scared that Schumacher would crash into him, you know how the grannies drive!


----------



## Garfield (May 9, 2010)

Schumi has nothing to lose from a crash anyways lol


----------



## ssouske (May 9, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> LOLwis HamilFAIL
> 
> mclaren and last lap fuck ups


----------



## Scholzee (May 9, 2010)

Having thier own rules makes it more intresting really.


----------



## SxR (May 9, 2010)

^ well said! Although Schumacher only moved once and was perfectly legit, I dunno why Button wants to complain. Its not like Hamilton blocking Petrov in Malaysia, that was like me playing a video game


----------



## Il Diavolo (May 10, 2010)

Didn't know where to post this exactly, but...


----------



## ssouske (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2010)

lol hamilton. too bad though he was really hanging on the vettel and all. alonso was awesome. button sucked balls.


----------



## ssouske (May 11, 2010)

i found an interesting article with regards to lewis...



> *Hamilton must 'calm down' and nurse tyres - Villadelprat*
> Racing series  	F1
> Date	2010-05-11
> By Motorsport.com/GMM
> ...



and i do think the article might be on to something... lewis hamilton has been involved in several tire related issues ever since his debut in 07... in 07 alone he had several problems with his tyres most notably would be china where he used up his tires to shreds hence he slid very wide in the pit entry and then retired.


----------



## SxR (May 11, 2010)

Well he does drive that car like a go-kart most of the time. You can see how much more he wrestles the steering wheel compared to Schumacher. Schumacher drives so cleanly it looks like he's going at 50kph and not 200+ kph


----------



## Blaze (May 12, 2010)

We need people overtaking, one thing in F1 that always pisses me off, but still I like F1. Shame about Hamilton since I'm supporting him and Mclaren.


----------



## ssouske (May 13, 2010)

alonso looks like the favorite for this race... he looks unstoppable at least in FP1 and so far in FP2... he is, so far, the only person able to break the 1:15 barrier...


----------



## SxR (May 13, 2010)

Damn! I completely forgot its thrusday practice and not friday in monaco 
Anyone but redbull for pole on saturday!


----------



## SxR (May 15, 2010)

uugh its redbull again on pole  Alonso starting from pit lane after wrecking his car in P3


----------



## ssouske (May 15, 2010)

alonso must be kicking himself on the head... 

i was hoping for a ferrari pole since... uhm... 2008... damn...


----------



## SxR (May 15, 2010)

Ferrari will probably get a new driver next year. Maybe Kubica.


----------



## ssouske (May 15, 2010)

i'd get anyone to replace massa... he is just too inconsistent with his driving and lacks the aggression we saw from him during his rookie days... heck rubens was a much better driver overall compared to massa...

anyhow, webber and kubica are both rumored to go to ferrari next year...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2010)

Alonso the amazing driver made a mistake ? WOW


----------



## ssouske (May 15, 2010)

massa might get penalized for blocking jenny b during Q3... LOL! i remember back in 06... when michael parked his ferrari... both cars were at the back of the grid...


----------



## Blaze (May 15, 2010)

ssouske said:


> massa might get penalized for blocking jenny b during Q3... LOL! i remember back in 06... when michael parked his ferrari... both cars were at the back of the grid...


 
It was not Massa's fault. Poor guy, he was waiting for instruction from the team, in how to cross the difficult road in front of him.

Anyway, it looks like Red Bull will have this big pace compared to others for some time, which is a shame. Well done to Webber. I hope Kubica win since Hamilton dosen't have the car too.


----------



## Scholzee (May 15, 2010)

lol massa such fail


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 15, 2010)

Massa is such a pussy, Kimi would never take instructions on what to do from his R.E 

imagine a kimi x alonso rape squad 

LOL Jenny

didnt he have another 2-3 laps afterwards?!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2010)

If kimi had the current ferrari i doubt if he wouldnt be 1st in the championship....
Anyway lets hope Massa fixes up for Ferrari and get some points for the team since Alonso has very low chances to do it so.


----------



## ssouske (May 15, 2010)

alonso's only hope is for rain to come in sometime during the race... well... that is if ferrari ever does make the right call... seems that ferrari always fucks up whenever rain is involved... O_o


----------



## Blaze (May 15, 2010)

I hope it rains Hamilton is good in rain, it's not like he'll have a chance of wining in the dry race. Is everyone a ferrari fan here?


----------



## birabudo (May 15, 2010)

No I am a mclaren fan and have been one since 2006
but it does seem the mclaren are lacking pace at monaco


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2010)

ssouske said:


> alonso's only hope is for rain to come in sometime during the race... well... that is if ferrari ever does make the right call... seems that ferrari always fucks up whenever rain is involved... O_o


  MalaysianGP 2009 anyone? * whistles*


----------



## SxR (May 16, 2010)

I still remember Monaco 2001 when Coulthard started at the back and was stuck behind Bernoldi for half the race.  Whereas Verstappen passed some 10 cars to finish 8th after starting 19th.  Sadly there were only points till 6th place at the time


----------



## ssouske (May 16, 2010)

stepdogg said:


> No I am a mclaren fan and have been one since 2006
> but it does seem the mclaren are lacking pace at monaco


i've been a ferrari fan since 98  but mclaren's lack of pace in monaco surprised me. traditionally they're very competitive in this circuit. especially when alonso and hamilton won in 07 and 08 respectively.


LivingHitokiri said:


> MalaysianGP 2009 anyone? * whistles*


LOL! you need not look further. just look at what happened qualy in this year's malaysian gp... 


SxR said:


> I still remember Monaco 2001 when Coulthard started at the back and was stuck behind Bernoldi for half the race.  Whereas Verstappen passed some 10 cars to finish 8th after starting 19th.  Sadly there were only points till 6th place at the time


ferrari hopes that fernando can do a MSC 2006... after parking his car in qualy, he started at the back and finished 5th... alonso would REALLY need a miracle for that to happen this season as teams would only do a single stop.

btw: news from the paddock: massa escapes penalty... 



> Whitmarsh unhappy with Massa's stewards escape
> Racing series  	F1
> Date	2010-05-16
> By Motorsport.com/GMM
> ...


looks like jenny b and whitmarsh are really pissed off at the *F*errari *A*ssistance *I*nternational...


----------



## Tachikoma (May 16, 2010)

looking forward to this race, I wish qualy was more mixed up though


----------



## SxR (May 16, 2010)

I expect a redbull win also if Kubica gets a good start its gonna be a long long day for the others behind, expect a train 

Hope this race gets over quickly, have to watch Giro d'italia stage 8!!


----------



## Blaze (May 16, 2010)

I'm hoping for damage control from Mclaren and come on Hamilton. I hope for a lot of mayhem.


----------



## ssouske (May 16, 2010)

first part of the race was ok... alonso had a few overtaking maneuvers against slower cars. but when everything settled down, it got boring... O_O same old procession... 

and from what i saw, i think schumi gave alonso a slight tap from behind... i foresee ferrari protesting this one.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 16, 2010)

Alonso got raped :ho


----------



## Mihomi (May 16, 2010)

I was in montreal just this friday! I'm not really into F1 that much, but it sure as hell was worth watching


----------



## SxR (May 16, 2010)

Boring race, so boring that Alonso decided to take a nap, Schumacher might be penalised though.


----------



## MunchKing (May 16, 2010)

Schumacher got 20 seconds penalty, demoting him to 12th.



Sucks though, I liked that sneaky move.


----------



## Blaze (May 16, 2010)

MunchKing said:


> Schumacher got 20 seconds penalty, demoting him to 12th.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks though, I liked that sneaky move.


 

Same here, they are appealing. I hope they are cleared. Overall, a boring race the only good thing was the overtaking at the start from Alonso. After that it pretty much settled down. At least Hamilton is less emotional about pushing the car and made sure he got his car to the finish. Let's hope for a better race in Turkey.


----------



## Scholzee (May 16, 2010)

Webber  aussie to win championship ?


----------



## ssouske (May 16, 2010)

well as long as its not another brit... 

i was hoping for another red bull failure to spice things up... saddly, it did not happen... O_O


----------



## Blaze (May 16, 2010)

ssouske said:


> well as long as its not another brit...
> 
> i was hoping for another red bull failure to spice things up... saddly, it did not happen... O_O


 
Same here I was really hoping for that. Webber came close though in that last crash. I hope ferrari and Mclaren catch up to their pace otherwise it would be a bore to watch.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 16, 2010)

Good job Webber ,well deserved victory
Lol at Button


----------



## ssouske (May 16, 2010)

FapJap said:


> Same here I was really hoping for that. Webber came close though in that last crash. I hope ferrari and Mclaren catch up to their pace otherwise it would be a bore to watch.



that or at least i hope the red bulls would spontaneously combust every other race... that would be fun...


----------



## SxR (May 16, 2010)

Damn Webber copies lorenzo and jumps into pool


----------



## Scholzee (May 17, 2010)

Wheres Tachikoma  I bet he enjoyed that aussie anthem!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 17, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Wheres Tachikoma  I bet he enjoyed that aussie anthem!


I turned the sound off :ho


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 17, 2010)

Fucking damon hill.
Negging schumi with a 20 second penalty !
FUCK 
FUCK
FUCK
COCK

Im mad !!!!


----------



## Blaze (May 17, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Fucking damon hill.
> Negging schumi with a 20 second penalty !
> FUCK
> FUCK
> ...


 
Exactly, what a crap ruling. He did everything right, he's taking revenge. Bias FIA. Ferrari Association, I tell you.


----------



## Scholzee (May 17, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I turned the sound off :ho



 im sensing a lot more in the future.


----------



## ssouske (May 17, 2010)

ya know... d-hill might still hate schumi for that bump in adelaide.


----------



## Blaze (May 17, 2010)

ssouske said:


> ya know... d-hill might still hate schumi for that bump in adelaide.


 
D-Hill is an avenger.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 17, 2010)

webber is Jenny B but with a crappy national anthem :ho

he can only win from the front in the best car


----------



## SxR (May 17, 2010)

There is a good chance of Valentino Rossi replacing Massa next season. Especially with the Ferrari president being his number 1 fan !


----------



## Jαmes (May 17, 2010)

that would be great. massa just downright sucks. no where near the finesse of schumi, the coolness of kimi, and the speed of alonso.


----------



## SxR (May 18, 2010)

Rossi isnt that exciting either, he just wins a lot of races but not much overtaking or fighting for places, he was way faster than the others. It was fun when Biaggi was there but he had a fight with Rossi and went to SBK. The last two seasons in motogp were fun thanks to Lorenzo and Stoner otherwise all the other seasons that Rossi has won have been really boring because of his dominance. Same as Schumacher with Ferrari. Infact at the start of the decade all the sports I watched have been dominated by one person or team, Lance Armstrong in cycling, Rossi and Bayliss in motorcycling, Schumacher in F1 and Manchester United in football *sigh*


----------



## Scholzee (May 18, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> webber is Jenny B but with a crappy national anthem :ho
> 
> he can only win from the front in the best car



Jealousley is a cruel thing


----------



## ssouske (May 18, 2010)

SxR said:


> Rossi isnt that exciting either, he just wins a lot of races but not much overtaking or fighting for places, he was way faster than the others. It was fun when Biaggi was there but he had a fight with Rossi and went to SBK. The last two seasons in motogp were fun thanks to Lorenzo and Stoner otherwise all the other seasons that Rossi has won have been really boring because of his dominance. Same as Schumacher with Ferrari. Infact at the start of the decade all the sports I watched have been dominated by one person or team, Lance Armstrong in cycling, Rossi and Bayliss in motorcycling, Schumacher in F1 and Manchester United in football *sigh*



don't forget about loeb in WRC... he has won every singe world rally driver's crown since citroen competed in a full season of WRC...


----------



## SxR (May 18, 2010)

Ah yes, Loeb is unstoppable  I stopped watching WRC after Peugot and Skoda left and last year Subaru left so its not as exciting. Hope the same doesnt happen to F1 and we're left with just 2 engine manufacturers  SBK on the other hand has the most manufacturers in its history currently, even BMW have joined!


----------



## ssouske (May 18, 2010)

Merc decides to drop monaco appeal:


i still think the penalty is right. even without article 40.13,  when the SC goes in, we do know that drivers cannot overtake until and unless they cross the finish line. schumi should have stayed put and finished behind alonso.


----------



## SxR (May 18, 2010)

Yeah the penalty is correct, there's nothing called a "safety car line"  
you have to wait till the finish line to pass


----------



## SxR (May 28, 2010)

Mclarens looking strong


----------



## Scholzee (May 29, 2010)

Hopefully a 1-2


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 29, 2010)

Mercedes GP is getting there step by step .


----------



## SxR (May 29, 2010)

Yes they are  but redbulls are at it again!


----------



## ssouske (May 30, 2010)

why oh why does vettel experience this kind of shit? we never see webber's car fall apart during qualy or in the race...

i wish webber would get some sort of fuck up during the race here in turkey... he is winning way too much races now... O_o


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 30, 2010)

webber is poo

he can only win in the perfect car, in perfect conditions, from the front


----------



## Tachikoma (May 30, 2010)

This one may actually be a close race


----------



## Scholzee (May 30, 2010)

Looking foward to this


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 30, 2010)

it will be open

as long as webber dont go in front at turn 1


----------



## Scholzee (May 30, 2010)

9mins


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2010)

Schumacher spun at Q?
 Damn why did I miss this 

But yay for McLaren and Red Bulls
This almost reminds me of the Ferrari-Williams rivalry of early this decade


----------



## Scholzee (May 30, 2010)

I hope for a good start! hopefully wont be boring


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2010)

There go the liiiiiiiggghhtsssss



ANDD GOOOO


OMG SCHUMI IS JUST PLAYING BUTTON NOWADAYS BUT WHAT IS THIS 
Mark Webber just keeps running away every race nowadays...

DAMN BUTTON CATCH UP QUICK


----------



## Scholzee (May 30, 2010)

Lewis and Button lost places but have got  2 and 4 back again!

lewis is close to webber!


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2010)

Weber's car has pretty good straight line speed


----------



## Scholzee (May 30, 2010)

Lewis is closer and closer  I expect an overtake soon

you see what scumi did at the start ?


----------



## Scholzee (May 30, 2010)

red bulls crashed into each other


----------



## Zeropark (May 30, 2010)

Vettel is fucking pissed, i've never seen him like this before, but it was his fault. Damn.....................


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2010)

THAT WAS AWESOME BATTLE BUTTON V HAMILTON!


----------



## Scholzee (May 30, 2010)

1-2 as I said earlier 

 yep it was pretty cool


----------



## SxR (May 30, 2010)

FUCKING THANK YOU VETTEL!!! FUCK YEAH!!! MCLAREN 1-2!!!


----------



## Scholzee (May 30, 2010)

Times really have changed  I see 3 happy faces here that Mclaren won

I remeber when I 1st joined here, this thread was full of haters for lewis


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2010)

lol Vettel.
It was clearly his fault more than Webber, Vettel fucking left no space for  Webber to move, when Webber tried to brake, he collided...


----------



## SxR (May 30, 2010)

I am a Kimi fan, the only real driver left in F1 now is Lewis, hence the support 
Plus his girlfriend was looking hawt today


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2010)

Lets see what Webber has to say here.

Happy BDay Hamilton's dad.

Oh yeah his GF is pretty hot, wish I could have one night with her. I'd pussycat her like a doll.


----------



## ssouske (May 30, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Times really have changed  I see 3 happy faces here that Mclaren won
> 
> I remeber when I 1st joined here, this thread was full of haters for lewis



don't worry... i still hate lewis... 

pretty much a boring race until 1) the redbulls clashed (it came out of no where i was watching local basketball on the other TV when i saw 2 redbull cars crash LOL!) 2) light rain came 3) lewis hack-milton vs jenny b. and 4) alonso's overtake on petrov...


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2010)

Webber subtly blames it on Vettel  "He turned too quick and..."

Well, I don't blame him.

Such a political answer that second one  Poor journalist keeps trying to bait him. This interview is fun


----------



## SxR (May 30, 2010)

Its both drivers fault, but Vettel was a retard to yank his car to the left so suddenly.  I think next season Massa is out of Ferrari, Webber takes his place and Kimi to redbull


----------



## birabudo (May 30, 2010)

Good job Mclaren but i could tell webber was pissed even though he should have just given vettel room. I almost lost it when I saw button try hami


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 30, 2010)

adee said:


> Webber subtly blames it on Vettel  "He turned too quick and..."
> 
> Well, I don't blame him.
> 
> Such a political answer that second one  Poor journalist keeps trying to bait him. This interview is fun



You clearly need to watch it over and over again.
Vettel passes Webber, the front tires of Vettel comes next to the front wing of Webber. Webber wants to close the door and leaves his car standing while a corner is comming up.
In this case there is no way for Vettel to move and hits Webber.


----------



## wsc (May 30, 2010)

bouncy bouncy


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 30, 2010)

just as planned

yay nicole's back!!


----------



## ssouske (May 30, 2010)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 30, 2010)

There is no doubt that Webber is at fault... he didn't give him room at all even after Vettel passed him already...


----------



## Nemesis (May 30, 2010)

There was plenty of room.  Vettel went right which means he hit Webber.


----------



## ssouske (May 30, 2010)

i think both of them are at fault here. webber for not giving enough room and vettel for being too eager. 
the next corner was up and its a slow one. webber, if he knows how to play a team game, should have kinked to the right back to the racing line. instead, he wanted to hold his place and force vettel to brake earlier.  
vettel on the other hand failed miserably in reading webber. and he was also over eager to prepare for the slow left hander coming. also c. horner should have told his boys to fight but make sure no accidents. 

now i LOL @ redbull... really shows inexperience as a top running team on their part.


----------



## SxR (May 31, 2010)

I blame this entirely on Vettel :ho this isnt the first time he's fucked up


----------



## Tachikoma (May 31, 2010)

I lolled so hard at the Vettel hugs on the pitlane


----------



## ssouske (May 31, 2010)

SxR said:


> I blame this entirely on Vettel :ho this isnt the first time he's fucked up



LOL! they do have a very colorful history... i think it dates back from that storied crash in japan 07... rain... safety car... webber 2nd in the RB car... then vettel who is 3rd smashes his toro rosso onto webber's rear wing...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 31, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> There was plenty of room.  Vettel went right which means he hit Webber.


Vettel too the left line,since Vettel already passed Webber more than half of a car webber shouldnt try to close him but let him pass.Vettel couldnt go anywhere since he already was crossing the white lines.


----------



## ssouske (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (May 31, 2010)

SxR said:


> I blame this entirely on Vettel :ho this isnt the first time he's fucked up



And you teally need to fuck off with those stupid comments.


----------



## SxR (May 31, 2010)

ssouske said:


> LOL! they do have a very colorful history... i think it dates back from that storied crash in japan 07... rain... safety car... webber 2nd in the RB car... then vettel who is 3rd smashes his toro rosso onto webber's rear wing...



Yeah that and Australia 09 when he rammed into Kubica. He's just too eager to overtake, he needs to learn something from the real masters of the sport.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 31, 2010)

ssouske said:


> LOL! they do have a very colorful history... i think it dates back from that storied crash in japan 07... rain... safety car... webber 2nd in the RB car... then vettel who is 3rd smashes his toro rosso onto webber's rear wing...


----------



## ssouske (May 31, 2010)

SxR said:


> Yeah that and Australia 09 when he rammed into Kubica. He's just too eager to overtake, he needs to learn something from the real masters of the sport.



yea... he should have learned proper racecraft from a real F1 Master... someone like... uhm... the great Takuma Sato...


----------



## Blaze (May 31, 2010)

I know it's pretty late but:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahahahahahahahahahhahaha
Red Bull you don't know how to race hahahaha



Anyway



SxR said:


> FUCKING THANK YOU VETTEL!!! FUCK YEAH!!! MCLAREN 1-2!!!


 


adee said:


> lol Vettel.
> It was clearly his fault more than Webber, Vettel fucking left no space for Webber to move, when Webber tried to brake, he collided...


 


SxR said:


> I am a Kimi fan, the only real driver left in F1 now is Lewis, hence the support
> Plus his girlfriend was looking hawt today


 
Hamy/Mclaren is win.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> just as planned
> 
> yay nicole's back!!


 
Yep, he knows RedBull got owned.



Majority was Vettel's fault. He was too quick too move to the other side he can't expect the other to give him the line that quickly as well. Still it was fun, hope it happens again.


----------



## maximilyan (May 31, 2010)

Just poppin in to say 

Hamilton . Mclaren .

As long as we can stay close to the red bulls until we get our upgrades we'll win it.


----------



## Blaze (May 31, 2010)

maximilyan said:


> Just poppin in to say
> 
> Hamilton . Mclaren .
> 
> As long as we can stay close to the red bulls until we get our upgrades we'll win it.


 
Glad to see another supporter of mclaren. Yep RedBull should be very scared we need ot do a bit better in quali and then we'll start winning more races.


----------



## Sindri (May 31, 2010)

Was i the only one who was abit gutted when Mclaren told them to calm down?.  I know it makes sense for the team but as a viewer i wanted them to race till the finish


----------



## Scholzee (May 31, 2010)

ssouske said:


> LOL! they do have a very colorful history... i think it dates back from that storied crash in japan 07... rain... safety car... webber 2nd in the RB car... then vettel who is 3rd smashes his toro rosso onto webber's rear wing...


----------



## Blaze (May 31, 2010)

Sindri said:


> Was i the only one who was abit gutted when Mclaren told them to calm down?. I know it makes sense for the team but as a viewer i wanted them to race till the finish


 
They did race and nearly touched. After what happened to RedBull it'll be downright stupid not to tell them to calm down.


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 1, 2010)

Im a big Mclaren fan and all but I was a little displeased to be hounest that when Button tried to take 1st it seemed lewis got pissed, and then you see nic crying in the garage like a little girl, frankly team mates yes but thisis a world title button has the right to go for methinks, I cant help but thinking if Button had won Lewis would have cried.

and this is coming from a big lewis fan


----------



## SxR (Jun 1, 2010)

Sato sama is currently in the IRL, he almost finished top 5 in his first oval race


----------



## ssouske (Jun 1, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Im a big Mclaren fan and all but I was a little displeased to be hounest that when Button tried to take 1st it seemed lewis got pissed, and then you see nic crying in the garage like a little girl, frankly team mates yes but thisis a world title button has the right to go for methinks, I cant help but thinking if Button had won Lewis would have cried.
> 
> and this is coming from a big lewis fan


hnnn... and to think it he was all calm and humble shit in 07 when he was a rookie... maybe we could not see his cry baby side back then when it was alonso who was always crying foul... 

but i really had this hunch that lewis is a cry baby since last year. and all his antics this year isn't helping him at all...


SxR said:


> Sato sama is currently in the IRL, he almost finished top 5 in his first oval race


BANZAI SATO-SAMA!!!


----------



## SxR (Jun 1, 2010)

There was a huge crash this sunday at the Indy 500, here's a vid

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4CCWoF-DCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssouske (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah... i heard about that... huge crash... this weekend was full of motorsport crashes...


----------



## Blaze (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't see lewis as a cry baby in fact didn't see him smile that much after the win. He said in the interview that the constructer is more important. He's just a racer like Alonso and Shumacher. We need cars that can overtake it would make racing so much better.


----------



## SxR (Jun 3, 2010)

Lotus stealing people from Force India 


> *Lotus signings a 'statement of intent'*



--------------------------
Force India feeling butthurt 


> *Force India: Lotus legal action 'serious'*


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 3, 2010)

Lotus doing well for themselves 

LOL at the statement by Horner saying Webber asked Vettel to slow down. LOL Webber is a racer not a Schumacher.


----------



## ssouske (Jun 3, 2010)

lol! whatever... they're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in RB... hope that their cars would just break apart for no reason in the parade lap...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 3, 2010)

a question

how light are Indy cars?

i couldnt picture an F1 car flipping over like that :S

the safety nowadays is amazing


----------



## SxR (Jun 3, 2010)

Indycars are probably heavier than F1 cars because they run bigger engines and the actual cars are bigger than F1 cars. Indycars fly like that because they have very less downforce as they have to go as fast as possible, thats the main intention of oval racing. The main focus of F1 cars is on downforce and cornering ability so speed is sacrificed. Those cars were going at probably 220 mph which is about 350 kph which is fast as hell. There are hardly any tracks left in F1 that can allow cars to go that fast, maybe Monza, Montreal or Spa francorchamps. But even in F1 if the wheels touch in the right places, there is bound to be some airborne action, here's a video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZmm8xFUlB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eau Rouge (Jun 3, 2010)

Racing was always very dangerous.


As a Ferrari Fan I hope that the team can get a decent result at Montreal. The track should suit them, but it looks more like Mclaren being the dominator there.

Come on Alonso, get your crown back...!


----------



## Blaze (Jun 3, 2010)

As long as red bull is not dominating it should be enjoyable.


----------



## Eau Rouge (Jun 3, 2010)

Red Bull will be racing for the win, but im 100% sure that they won`t be dominating again.

Montreal has almost no really fast corners, but 2 very long straights. That plays into Mclarens and Ferraris hands. Also the brakes are very important and its proven that Red Bull has problems with their brake system.


----------



## SxR (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah brakes are very important for Montreal and also straight line speed which means Mclaren and Ferrari should dominate. If Mclaren had not messed up qualifying in Malaysia Lewis could've won with ease. Now we can really see how fast the cars are in a straight line.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 3, 2010)

Good I'm not an expert when it comes to tracks. Thanks for explanation. Yea I can see that Mclaren have an advantage. Alonso if he dosen't make mistake agains could be challenging for the podium.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 3, 2010)

I HOPE THAT THE ASPHALT DOESN'T FALL APART AGAIN THIS YEAR :|


----------



## Eau Rouge (Jun 3, 2010)

Montreal is always the same, im sure that you`ll be seeing drivers complaining about the asphalt at saturday afternoon...


----------



## Jessica (Jun 3, 2010)

fdasgfdaggdf ASS FAULT


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 3, 2010)

DAMN CANADA!!!

as much as i love that track, it reminds me of this 



BUT

it also gave us this


----------



## Jessica (Jun 3, 2010)

My country knows how to put on a good show _all the time!_


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 3, 2010)

and also fix the winter olympics


----------



## Blaze (Jun 3, 2010)

Jessica said:


> My country knows how to put on a good show _all the time!_


 
Exaggeration at its finest.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't make me drown you people in maple syrup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 3, 2010)

the canadians should let the canadian drivers practice all they want, and give everyone else 1 lap practice............

but they have no candian racers 


i kid!!!

i like canadian GP, its like primetime TV in the UK!!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 3, 2010)

It's on at like 1:00 or 2:00 in the afternoon for me.

All of the others are usually on earlier. The first ones are all at like 2:00 and 3:00 in the morning and then all of the ones in Europe are like 9:00 in the morning.

It is nice not having to wake up just to watch it for once!


----------



## Blaze (Jun 3, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> the canadians should let the canadian drivers practice all they want, and give everyone else 1 lap practice............
> 
> but they have no candian racers
> 
> ...


 
If you're going to say something positive, word it better. That won't make her ok with it.


----------



## ssouske (Jun 4, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> it also gave us this


----------



## Eau Rouge (Jun 4, 2010)

As a die-hard Tifosi I would stop supporting the team if they were to replace Massa with a medicore driver like Sato.


Don`t worry, im 100% sure that Red Bull won`t dominate Montreal like they did Spain/Monaco


----------



## ssouske (Jun 4, 2010)

medicore? since when did you start watching F1? sato was awesome in 04... jenny B beat him every time but in that RA04, sato did pretty well... even before that, when sato was T-boning everyone in every race, sato held it together in Japan to finish Jordan's only podium finish in i think 03...  also sato did very very well in aguri. driving that shit box to places you'd never expect it to reach.

massa on the other hand, while i think he is a good fast driver, i believe he lacks one thing. that aggression. you never see massa try an overtaking maneuver ontrack. not unless he is 200kph faster on the straight. you never see him like alonso, kimi, schumi, or hamilton. heck reubens is still my ideal 2nd ferrari driver. he can win, he can drive fast, and he CAN overtake.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 5, 2010)

massa is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad

how they kept him over kimi is amazing


----------



## Garfield (Jun 5, 2010)

> massa on the other hand, while i think he is a good fast driver, i believe he lacks one thing. that aggression.


That and he has terrible luck. Sometimes he's overshadowed, sometimes it's politics, sometimes car failure. Guy just never caught a good streak.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 5, 2010)

massa is only good in perfect conditions in the perfect car from pole


----------



## ssouske (Jun 5, 2010)

adee said:


> That and he has terrible luck. Sometimes he's overshadowed, sometimes it's politics, sometimes car failure. Guy just never caught a good streak.



well... i think massa had more luck compared to rubens... but for sheer excitement on track, i pick rubens as the better brazillian ATM... and i bet sato would have been a lot better had aguri not folded...

EDIT: even rossi thinks massa is shit...




> *Rossi admits desire to race third Ferrari in F1*
> Racing series   	F1
> Date 	2010-06-04
> By Motorsport.com/GMM
> ...



imagine alonso and vettel clashing in every race...


----------



## Eau Rouge (Jun 5, 2010)

ssouske said:


> medicore? since when did you start watching F1? sato was awesome in 04... j*enny B beat him every time but in that RA04, sato did pretty well*... even before that, when sato was T-boning everyone in every race, sato held it together in Japan to finish Jordan's only podium finish in i think 03...  also sato did very very well in aguri. driving that shit box to places you'd never expect it to reach.
> 
> massa on the other hand, while i think he is a good fast driver, i believe he lacks one thing. that aggression. you never see massa try an overtaking maneuver ontrack. not unless he is 200kph faster on the straight. you never see him like alonso, kimi, schumi, or hamilton. heck reubens is still my ideal 2nd ferrari driver. he can win, he can drive fast, and he CAN overtake.



Your saying it by yourself. In the RA04, the 2nd best car of that season, Button dominated him. He destroyed him. It has a reason why Sato went to Super Aguri.

On the otherhand Massa is a proven Top Driver, capable of competing for the title and supporting the team to win the WCC and -whats more important- loved by the Tifosi.
Your doing like that Massa can`t do anything, then im wondering why he beat Raikkonen over the last 2 seasons and only lost the 2008 title by 1 point to Hamilton -who is by far the best driver in the current field-.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 5, 2010)

massa did jack all tbh

2007- kimi won
2008 - massa didnt

remember the chinese grand prix 08? when kimi had to almost stop down the back straight to allow massa to pass?!

massa is average, just in a good car! in 08, hamilton, kimi and massa were all tied at half way, so its not like massa destroyed him.

kimi lost the 03 title to Schumacher in his prime by 2 points! 

no disrespect to massa, but he got lucky to be saved over kimi, who is by far is the better driver, and tbh is probably luaghing at ferrari's season!


----------



## Eau Rouge (Jun 5, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> massa did jack all tbh
> 
> 2007- kimi won
> 2008 - massa didnt
> ...



Yes, ur saying it. They were tied at half way. At the end it was 97 for Massa and 75 for Kimi. Heck, even Kubica had 75 Points in a inferior Sauber.
Ferrari used teamorders in China, but they did the same a year ago (eventhough in a more elegant way) in Interlagos, to get Kimi ahead of Massa to secure the WDC win.

Fact is, Massa scored more wins, more podiums, more poles and more points in all the races they drove together. You can say what you want, but Kimi clearly underperformed in the Ferrari compared to Massa. Personally, I still count him as a greater driver then Massa (In his Mclaren days he was great), but I only wanted to say that Massa is one of the best guys out there and it would be the dumbest move ever in F1 history to replace him with that medicore japanese Sato.


----------



## SxR (Jun 6, 2010)

Eau Rouge said:


> Fact is, Massa scored more wins, more podiums, more poles and more points in all the races they drove together. You can say what you want, but Kimi clearly underperformed in the Ferrari compared to Massa. Personally, I still count him as a greater driver then Massa (In his Mclaren days he was great)



Massa is an awesome qualifier, he used to set amazing laps in qualifying and thats why he used to get more points. There are guys who are fast over one lap and then settle into a rhythm over the entire race. So, when they find themselves behind people, it affects their rhythm and cant pace the cars at the same speed as they would normally do. This has little to do with being aggressive and there are the other type of drivers like Kimi, Lewis and Fernando that pace the car as fast as possible on every lap, are more entertaining but damage the car. Schumacher is a driver that managed to do both those things perfectly, he used to go very fast when he was behind and then just pace himself if he's in the lead and settle into a rhythm. I think guys like Lewis will push themselves to the limit even though they have the race in the bag or have a podium guaranteed and then crash the car because of ruining the tires or damaging the engine.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2010)

KImi - 1 WDC
Massa - 0 WDC

thats it all 

on a serious note, what do you think about alonso? it started off so well, but his recent antics............i doubt they have gone down well with the tifosi :S


----------



## SxR (Jun 6, 2010)

what recent antics ?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2010)

flopping at turkish quali

crashing it in monoca qualii

almost taking massa out in china pits 

and even more flopping i cba to recall


----------



## Eau Rouge (Jun 6, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> KImi - 1 WDC
> Massa - 0 WDC
> 
> thats it all
> ...




Yeah, Kimi has more WDC, but Massa was atleast on par with him in the last 2 years... and its not about Massa vs Kimi, no its about Massa vs Sato.


With Alonso im the happy for the first time about the Ferrari driver lineup since Schumacher left. Really, eventhough they won the WDC in 2007, it was clear that it was just a present from the Mclaren team because Ron Dennis is -unlike Jean Todt- a real sportsman who doesn`t disfavors one driver and let Lewis/Fernando drive against each other till the last lap.
In 2008 they had the best car but Kimi, Massa and the pit crew screwed it up.

With Alonso I got the feeling that one of those all time greats is driving the red car. Yes, he made two big mistakes (China and Monaco -eventhough the last one was a bit unlucky), but speedwise he was on his own league this season.
And -whats more important- he always delivered till now. Look at the WDC standing, Ferrari is the 3th best car so far and he is 5th in the wdc ranking 
In Montreal he should be able to get onto the podium, atleast I hope so.


----------



## SxR (Jun 7, 2010)

Shit happens  

I really dont care about Alonso, hope he and Ferrari continue to flop and redbull flop harder


----------



## ssouske (Jun 9, 2010)

im gonna drop that anti-massa thing... im also a tifosi... and he just got another 2 years in maranello... 

but i still think sato is no friggin medicore driver... just someone who did not get enough opportunities in F1... much like how kubica is ATM...

anyway... both webber and massa have new contracts. 1 yr extension for the former and 2 years for the latter. 

and as news suggests, ferrari might still struggle in canada. but a MAJOR update is in the works for valencia... i wonder if this will bring them closer to them redbulls...


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

They really take their time when it comes to update.


----------



## ssouske (Jun 10, 2010)

i think the problem with ferrari is that they focused all their resources on to that f-duct... they have a working f-duct but no other major updates... 
come valencia though, the rummored spec-B F10 should be out. at the least with a new diffuser and according to rumors, new exhausts.


----------



## SxR (Jun 11, 2010)

Schumacher in 2nd place in P1


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 11, 2010)

Until he is 1st it means nothing


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 12, 2010)

ssouske said:


> i think the problem with ferrari is that they focused all their resources on to that f-duct... they have a working f-duct but no other major updates...
> come valencia though, the rummored spec-B F10 should be out. at the least with a new diffuser and according to rumors, new exhausts.



by then mclaren will be miles ahead.


----------



## SxR (Jun 12, 2010)

Hamilton to be on pole


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 12, 2010)

fuck yeah what a drive  lewisssssssssss that was awesome


----------



## Dan (Jun 12, 2010)

That pole lap was awesome.

Lol epic stuff


----------



## SxR (Jun 12, 2010)

hahahahhaha 

HE RAN OUT OF FUEL  !!!! 


He's pushing his car back to the pits hahahahhahaha!!!!!! !!! 

This is so funny!!!!


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 12, 2010)

haha lewis


----------



## ssouske (Jun 12, 2010)

meh... sucks to be in asia... =___= couldn't watch any of these north/south american races because they happen exactly around 1-3am...


----------



## SxR (Jun 13, 2010)

It seem soft tires are lasting only 11 laps on average and hard options are not lasting too long as well, this will interesting


----------



## Blaze (Jun 13, 2010)

Great quali. 

Can't wait until the red light.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2010)

Formula 1 is such a borefest, watching today reminded me why I stopped paying regular attention to it years ago.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 13, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Formula 1 is such a borefest, watching today reminded me why I stopped paying regular attention to it years ago.



Jesus christ it was an awesome race you idiot.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 13, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Formula 1 is such a borefest, watching today reminded me why I stopped paying regular attention to it years ago.


Mori are you nuts, the last two races have been amazing!


----------



## Blaze (Jun 13, 2010)

Exactly. What a great race. This is why I love F1 their was a time that i was close to giving up but it's thanks to the rules that it had gotten better.

Back to the race. Such a thrill. It could have gone any way and I'm glad to see Alonso back and Button showing some guts. Congrats to Lewis in the end he looked after his tyre well and deserved to win. Great one-two by Mclaren again.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 13, 2010)

mclaren in this bitch!!!! more importantly, HAMILON in this biiiitch!!!


----------



## Blaze (Jun 13, 2010)

He's a real driver unlike the the others who have no bravery.

 Lol at Massa by the way I lol'ed when Shumi broke his wing.


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 13, 2010)

This weekend for f1 was a good one


----------



## SxR (Jun 13, 2010)

Damn! I missed F1 and the australia - germany match, slept for like 13 hours , will watch the highlights now


----------



## SxR (Jun 18, 2010)

I cant believe Massa actually overtook more than 4 cars in the race  
He pulled off some good moves too, especially on Sutil.



> *Bridgestone to make super-soft push*
> 
> Formula 1 tyre supplier Bridgestone is ready to become more aggressive with its tyre choices for the rest of the season, AUTOSPORT can reveal, in a bid to make events as exciting as the Canadian Grand Prix.
> 
> ...





This is what was needed from the start of the season really

Finally they're making sense!


----------



## ssouske (Jun 20, 2010)

bad news... well at the least for tracks all over the world...




> *F1 boss Ecclestone vows never to retire*
> Racing series   	F1
> Date 	2010-06-20
> 
> ...



damn... will someone please just kill this greedy bastard? =___= he is one of the reasons why F1 is so expensive... O_o


----------



## Blaze (Jun 20, 2010)

I detest the guy.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll kill him


----------



## SxR (Jun 21, 2010)

I knew he would say that, he's an asshole. Hope he gets run over by a car.


----------



## ssouske (Jun 21, 2010)

button sued brawn gp/mercedes to get his 2009 prize...



> *Button sued Brawn to receive 2009 F1 car prize*
> Racing series   	F1
> Date 	2010-06-21
> 
> ...



and everybody is now trying to copy more of the redbull car...



> *Now McLaren, Mercedes and Renault to copy Red Bull exhausts*
> Racing series   	F1
> Date 	2010-06-21
> 
> ...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats kinda a douche move by Brawn/Mercedes. Good that Button got his car in the end. they probably stripped out everything but for the chassis correct?


----------



## SxR (Jun 21, 2010)

Redbull could've been miles ahead in the championship had it not been for their bad strategy and cocky driving.


----------



## ssouske (Jun 21, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Thats kinda a douche move by Brawn/Mercedes. Good that Button got his car in the end. they probably stripped out everything but for the chassis correct?



i think button should be getting the whole car... without a single screw missing... that or he might have to go back to the courts...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 21, 2010)

You know how protective teams are about their systems/electronics/engines etc. I'm sure they will gimp it.


----------



## ssouske (Jun 22, 2010)

hnnn... true. but if button was after something like just the chassis, he would have just gotten one of those replicas... and i dunno what it exactly says in the contract, but i think it should be a fully working car... not just some scraped chassis...


----------



## ssouske (Jun 25, 2010)

alonso leads hotly contested practice in valencia...



i bet its gonna be an exciting qualifying on saturday and the regular borefest on sunday... since valencia is not known for overtaking... O_o


----------



## Blaze (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like Ferrari are back. Just hope Mclaren can compete with them until Mclaren get more development in silverstone.


----------



## SxR (Jun 25, 2010)

Valencia street circuit is always a borefest 
They should keep the race on the Ricardo Tormo grand prix circuit


----------



## Blaze (Jun 25, 2010)

SxR said:


> Valencia street circuit is always a borefest
> They should keep the race on the Ricardo Tormo grand prix circuit ph


 I have to agree the last time I saw the Valencia race it was a borefest. I hope it would be better this time around.


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 25, 2010)

Alonso 1st aye


----------



## ssouske (Jun 26, 2010)

this sucks... espnstar thinks wimbledon and motogp qualifying is more exciting than F1 qualy.... =____=


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2010)

well definitely the former is better


----------



## ssouske (Jun 26, 2010)

i'd rather watch f1 qualifying atm... honestly... tomorrow will be another boring race. the only thing thats good in f1 this week is qualifying... and surprisingly, renault and kubica owned everyone on Q1


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2010)

i personally forget f1 once wimbledon starts  

still i hope either alonso or hamilton will pull through nicely. i doubt, if ever he gets pole, that kubica will be able to capitalize and produce a win tomorrow.


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2010)

Hamilton just got too over zealous thar 

Massa im disappoint


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 26, 2010)

ssouske said:


> this sucks... espnstar thinks wimbledon and motogp qualifying is more exciting than F1 qualy.... =____=



Actually it was motogp race in Assen.
Lorenzo won .

Fuck mercedes GP.
Really, I hope someone rapes Ross Brawn in the ass.


----------



## SxR (Jun 26, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Actually it was motogp race in Assen.
> Pedrosa won .



lol I think you got that wrong. Lorenzo won the race. 

Damn those redbulls are on pole again


----------



## ssouske (Jun 26, 2010)

so... who really won? dani p, or j. lorenzo?   as far as i know, its another redbull 1-2 =___= damn bernie and FOM... screwing all them free streaming sites... =___=


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2010)

i actually like red bull.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 26, 2010)

SxR said:


> lol I think you got that wrong. Lorenzo won the race.
> 
> Damn those redbulls are on pole again



Yes ofcourse Lorenzo won. Why the fuck did I type Pedrosa :S


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2010)

Fuck redbull man 

And lol mercedes failed epically today, so called improvements actually hindered the car's performance.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2010)

why the red bull hate patty?


----------



## SxR (Jun 27, 2010)

GO HAMILTON & MCLAREN!!!


----------



## Alien (Jun 27, 2010)

Holy shit !


----------



## Zeropark (Jun 27, 2010)

For a second i thought he died. Horrible crash.


----------



## SxR (Jun 27, 2010)

Germany beat England in F1 too


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2010)

Webber's crash was horrible. He got *really* lucky.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome Germany doubly owned England today lol.

What can it can be said? Germany is simply awesome and a giant when it is about sports and  other competitions. 

BTW yea poor Webber.



Also it is great to see many F1 fans here


----------



## SxR (Jun 27, 2010)

Only good thing about the race was the crash and Kobayashi


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2010)

Also, what a bad decision by Mercedes to call Schumacher in during the SC. He could have done the same as Kobayashi.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 28, 2010)

lol at Ferrari QQing



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Ferrari president Luca di Montezemolo has warned events at Sunday's European Grand Prix have set a precedent that could damage Formula 1's credibility.
> 
> Ferrari maintain McLaren's Lewis Hamilton effectively escaped punishment after overtaking the safety car.
> 
> ...





Well rules are rules and a drive through penalty is a drive through penalty.

Just because someone is so far ahead of the next place person doesn't mean that they should change the rules just because you are Ferrari and you feel that you own F1 and are entitled to every race and championship.

You lost, Alonso bottled it so suck it up.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 28, 2010)

That's ferrari for you. I did lol when Alonso was on the radio talking about Hamilton this and that. As expected not a great event but Silverstone will be amazing with Mclaren getting big development. Can't wait for that race.


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 28, 2010)

I lold


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 30, 2010)

Did anyone see were Lewis and Jenson go in Senna's car?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 30, 2010)

Ferrari are for once right. the penalty does not fit the crime


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 30, 2010)

Cry me a river Ferrari


----------



## Blaze (Jun 30, 2010)

I still don't know why Ferrari are being idiots. The safety car came when it did Alonso's position would not have changed he would have remained behind it. It would have been unlucky for him becuase of the timing. Hamilton took a risk becaus he was very close to the safety car. He had no intention to do anything to Alonso. Alonso was just plain unlucky becuase of the timing of the safety car. Mclaren and Hamilton has nothing to do with Alonso and his position.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 1, 2010)

FapJap said:


> That's ferrari for you. I did lol when Alonso was on the radio talking about Hamilton this and that. As expected not a great event but Silverstone will be amazing with Mclaren getting big development. Can't wait for that race.



Seriously though, I really can't see anyone else out there letting something like that get to them so much.  How many times did Schumacher end up that far back or even further and end up moving his way up the field.  No complaints, just got on with it and usually ended up on or near the podium.

Same for Senna, Prost, Mansell, Hill, Hakkinen, Hamilton etc.  

Ferrari and Alonso can bitch all they want but if Alonso can get so round up that he can't even pass a Torro Rosso and then getting passed himself then he has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## ssouske (Jul 9, 2010)

the words that come out of mr ecclestone's mouth makes me irrate...



seriously... if FOTA left, good luck to your formula shit powered by cosworth...


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 10, 2010)

Red bull 1-2 qualifying


----------



## Blaze (Jul 10, 2010)

Damn it. It looks like another easy victory for them.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Jul 10, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Red bull 1-2 qualifying






Vettel is really awesome. I personally think that this year (as always) he really deserves to be the world champion.


----------



## ssouske (Jul 11, 2010)

puncture for vettel and massa as alonso fumbles the start...


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2010)

Blaze said:


> Damn it. It looks like another easy victory for them.



Oh really


----------



## ssouske (Jul 11, 2010)

inb4 alonso gets drive through penalty... 

edit: kubica may have dumped some oil on the track... 

yay for cars that will slide off track...


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2010)

Well he got the drive through.  His fault all he had to do was to yield and then  over take at a later spot.  Or even just wait like 1 minute before Kubica retired.

I wonder if we will need to call the WAHMBULANCE for him again. Or if he will spin it into being Hamilton's fault


----------



## Garfield (Jul 11, 2010)

Kobayashi wins 6th and Button moves up 10

I'm real happy


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2010)

Vettel


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 11, 2010)

Not bad from the Mclarens 

aussie anthem is always win


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2010)

School


----------



## SxR (Jul 11, 2010)

Good to see Rosberg back on the podium


----------



## Blaze (Jul 11, 2010)

Vault said:


> Oh really


I'm glad I was wrong. 



SxR said:


> Good to see Rosberg back on the podium


 
Agreed. We need more competition.


This was pretty much damage limitation for McLaren. I was surprised that Hamilton at least could stay near Webber by that much. I was fearing for the worst when the new updates didn't work and seeing both Red Bulls in front. Great race by Button as well to make up all that spot.

Congrats to Webber. I might not like Red Bull but I have a lot of respect for Webber after what the Red Bull did to him, it was a great response. Decent race. Hopefully my team(McLaren) can get the new update working for the next race and oh yea the mandatory 'lol Alonso'.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Jul 11, 2010)

Poor Vettel. So sad what happened to him at the start of the race. Otherwise I am sure he would have won with easy. I mean despite he due to the incident ended 80+ seconds away from the pole position he was able to "fix" a little bit his race and ended in 7th place.

I really hope he has better luck for the next races.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 12, 2010)

Vault said:


> School



 what mate?


----------



## SxR (Jul 13, 2010)

Force India is doing a good job this season


----------



## ssouske (Jul 19, 2010)

greedy bernie is going insane... im not european, but if more and more of the historic euro races disappear, i think its no longer going to be F1... =___=


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 19, 2010)

I just want the old Hockenheim back, not this new shit, and the old Spa.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm torn about Monaco. It's part of the F1, and it has a nice scenery to see fast cars drive in... but the races themselves weren't that thrilling. Lack of chances to take over etc.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 19, 2010)

monaco is such a pile of shit!!!

get rid man >_>


----------



## Godot (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as Zaru. A shit track, but it's the part of the image of F1. I just hope that Spa, Silverstone, Interlagos, Suzuka and Monza stay on the calendar. Hope San Marino and Magny-Cours returns as well. Hockenheim is a lost cause now.

Just at the moment, Bernie is too bothered about the commercial value of the grand prix, and not the track quality, nor the drivers or teams' opinions on what they want on the calendar.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I just want the old Hockenheim back, not this new shit, and the old Spa.



Problem is old Hock areas are too grown over now.  Plus certain fans complained that they would miss all the over taking in the forest area. But I agree that old Hock is a million times better than this track.  Actually it was one of my favourites to watch on TV and play in F1 games (Especially the Grand Prix Series)


----------



## Blaze (Jul 19, 2010)

Guess I'm the only one that really likes Monaco. It's something different than most tracks. Sure sometimes it can be not great but that happens to pretty much all tracks once in a while. The strength of that track is one mistake and the race is in chaos because of lack of space. Add the history and prestige around it. It just has to stay. 

I rather Valencia track was gone. No good races with barely no chance of overtaking.


----------



## SxR (Jul 19, 2010)

I didnt like old hockenheim it felt a bit like oval racing with no challenging corners. I like Imola a lot, hope it comes back  I hate Valencia and used to hate silverstone but the new layout is pretty good!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2010)

SxR said:


> I didnt like old hockenheim it felt a bit like oval racing with no challenging corners. I like Imola a lot, hope it comes back  I hate Valencia and used to hate silverstone but the new layout is pretty good!



Silverstone, Old Hock and Imola were my fave tracks.

Monaco is the worst cause of what it is.  A parade for the Rich prince in the playboys playground.  It is not a racing track and only over taking happens in the pits.


----------



## SxR (Jul 22, 2010)

Monaco was better when they didnt have those additional runoff areas and all. There was hardly any margin for error, now the drivers can afford to run off in many places and still join the race which sucks, there's hardly any challenge in that.


----------



## Eau Rouge (Jul 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I'm torn about Monaco. It's part of the F1, and it has a nice scenery to see fast cars drive in... but the races themselves weren't that thrilling. Lack of chances to take over etc.



Funny because in the recent years on so called "good tracks" like Spa/Monza we have seen alot of boring races.

Monaco at least delivers the most entertaining qualifying session of the whole season.

You guys want old Hockenheim back? Have you ever been there before? For visitors it was the worst track in the whole shedule (Believe me I know what im talking about. I always prefered to visit the N?rburgring GP). Not only that, it was a pretty boring circuit, eventhough it brought us some good racing.
But seeing those cars going down a straight for about a minute on TV wasn`t really interesting.
The new Hockenheim Ring is much better, eventhough it`s a soulless micky mouse circuit.

Its good that boring tracks like Magny Cour and Imola have gone. Now only Valencia, Barcelona, maybe N?rburbing GP and Hungaroring have to join them.

The other tracks provide good racing, especially with other racing series. 
The F1 cars itself are the reason for such boring races. Give them smaller brakes, a simple floor/diffusor, stronger engines and make the car wider (to provide more mechanical grip) and then you would get some entertaining races...


----------



## SxR (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey man barcelona and imola are pretty good tracks, nurburring is good too except for the first few corners, they're stupid, i liked the old chicane better. Get rid of Bahrain, that track is too boring also interlagos.  Best tracks for me are spa, suzuka, monza and silverstone.


----------



## ssouske (Jul 22, 2010)

i kinda remember imola being a boring circuit.  basically a lack of overtaking opportunities. imola had short straights leading to chicanes in the first half and then some fast corners where you can't overtake... remember schumi vs alonso for 05 and 06? 

spa and monza, if i remember correctly, are quite good venues for races... O_o


----------



## Godot (Jul 23, 2010)

ssouske said:


> i kinda remember imola being a boring circuit.  basically a lack of overtaking opportunities. imola had short straights leading to chicanes in the first half and then some fast corners where you can't overtake... remember schumi vs alonso for 05 and 06?
> 
> spa and monza, if i remember correctly, are quite good venues for races... O_o



Imola '06 was crazy. Schumi charging through the entire grid, and having a dogfight with Alonso for 3 laps at the end. That race is one of the reasons I like Imola.

Monza is a fantastic venue, and a favourite for many. But imo, Spa will always be the greatest.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 25, 2010)

Starting soon


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol @ Vettel


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 25, 2010)

that was poor defensive driving by vettel. unnecessarily hammering alonso to the pit wall and leaving massa's visor clear open. was a slow start too.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL massa

only wins when cruising at the front


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2010)

Alonso to cry at the press conference.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2010)

Bullshit by Ferrari.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2010)

Yet team orders are illegal.... Ferrari in their radio message to Massa basically proved that he was told to let them through.

FIA will do nothing though cause they are scared of ferrari....  Instead they should punish them.  If Ferrari threaten to pull out so what.  Their fans won't stop turning up they will just go to another team.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 25, 2010)

ALonso


----------



## ssouske (Jul 25, 2010)

inb4 ferrari 1-2


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 25, 2010)

wasnt it FIArrari accusing McLaren of manipulation recently?!


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 25, 2010)

Why are mclaren even further behind the opposition now that they have their upgrades? They've been slacking with their car for two years straight now. smh. Mclaren are letting me down man. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 25, 2010)

Massa looked pissed off on the podium


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 25, 2010)

Ferrari need to be docked points or something. Fucking scammers.

At least hamilton increases his lead in the championship


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Massa looked pissed off on the podium



wouldn't you be if you were told you had to give up the win for that prima dona.  If i was massa I would tell Ferrari to stick it and go get a drive elsewhere.

Lol at coulthard making his opinions seem even more worthless

"For me this whole rule about team orders is ridiculous. You shouldn't stop teams being able to control their race result. Like video evidence at the World Cup, it is time to change that rule."

Uhh yes you should.  The drivers championship is considered a whole lot more important in the F1 circuit than the team one.  Unless team championship takes priority among the fans, media and drivers then the teams should just but out and let the drivers race.  I mean with the new scoring system there was next to nothing between Massa and Alonso today.


----------



## SxR (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm slowly losing interest in F1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2010)

at this rate i might say NASCAR is less corrupt.  At least they admit their race fixing.


----------



## SxR (Jul 25, 2010)

NASCAR is a joke


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2010)

That is why i chose it over other forms of motor racing


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, Formula 1 has sucked for a while. I went from a HC fan to a occasional viewer.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 25, 2010)

Not the best of races!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 25, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Yeah, Formula 1 has sucked for a while. I went from a HC fan to a occasional viewer.



yeah, to me, the prime was when we had MS, Kimi, Montoya and Alonso and the likes

i miss that crazy columbian


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2010)

Nah to me the prime was late 80s till 94 when schumacher cheated to win his first title.

Senna, Prost, Mansell... It was much better racing all round.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> Nah to me the prime was late 80s till 94 when schumacher cheated to win his first title.
> 
> Senna, Prost, Mansell... It was much better racing all round.


Agreed, although the late 80's I saw all on tape, from 91 is when I started following.

Senna = God. When he died the whole country went on a depression.. He was such a charismatic person... Then we won the World Cup in '94 and the players raised the Senna banner saying _Senna, the fourth title is ours_.. Emotional times..


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 25, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> Nah to me the prime was late 80s till 94 when schumacher cheated to win his first title.
> 
> Senna, Prost, Mansell... It was much better racing all round.



tbh i couldnt comment about that!! i didnt really start watching till like 96-97!!


----------



## SxR (Jul 25, 2010)

I started watching from 99.  I have seen most of the good races from the 90s though


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 25, 2010)

Ferrari have been fined lol

they should have gotten more then that!


----------



## Blaze (Jul 25, 2010)

I missed the senna era. My fav was Kimi but he left when Hamilton came in the scene he became my fav.


Hate Ferrari so I hated the MS era. I nearly considered quiteing becuase they won all the time. It was so boring to watch. Took me while to get into F1.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 25, 2010)

Started watching mid nineties, a season before Senna died. I used to support McLaren back then, go figure


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 25, 2010)

You still do  well Hamilton in your hearts of hearts we all know it.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 25, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Started watching mid nineties, a season before Senna died. I used to support McLaren back then, go figure


 What changed?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 25, 2010)

Blaze said:


> What changed?


Started supporting drivers since I loved Villeneuve more than McLaren. After that I was a Raikkonen fan. It's easier to support drivers, this way I dont have to be hurt butt when my favourite drivers goto Ferrari. 


Hamilton is filth


----------



## Blaze (Jul 25, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Started supporting drivers since I loved Villeneuve more than McLaren. After that I was a Raikkonen fan. It's easier to support drivers, this way I dont have to be hurt butt when my favourite drivers goto Ferrari.
> 
> 
> Hamilton is filth


Hamilton is win. A proper racing driver. 

I support McLaren since drivers change a lot. I always like Kimi no matter where he was but it pissed me off when he went to Ferrari. I still like him. He should come back to F1.

I will always hate Ferrari.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 25, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Started supporting drivers since I loved Villeneuve more than McLaren. After that I was a Raikkonen fan. It's easier to support drivers, this way I dont have to be hurt butt when my favourite drivers goto Ferrari.
> 
> 
> Hamilton is filth



 whos first in the championship!?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Started watching mid nineties, a season before Senna died. I used to support McLaren back then, go figure



Back then i wasn't the biggest McLaren fan (late 80s/90s) was in the Williams and somewhat a fan of Ferrari.  They were not winning back then but at the same time they were not doing the fucked up politics that is going on now.  

Numbers 27/28 were always the numbers that went with them no matter where they ended up in the season which looked good too.  Also there was none of this F1 needs a strong Ferrari Bullshit that is sprouted around now.

If Ferrari dropped out or went back to mid table all that would happen is for the fans to go to another team.  They won't leave a sport they love to watch.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Jul 25, 2010)

> *La FIA ha multado a Ferrari* con *78.000 euros (100.000 dólares) *por infringir el reglamento deportivo de la Federación Internacional del Automóvil (FIA), *al haber dado órdenes de equipo. Tras estudiar el vídeo de la carrera y escuchar a los representantes del equipo y los pilotos, Fernando Alonso y Felipe Massa, los comisarios han decidido sancionar a la escudería con 100.000 dólares y someter el informe al Consejo Mundial del deporte del Motor, para que lo tenga en consideración.*
> 
> Kovalainen, amonestado por su accidente con De la Rosa
> Alonso logra su segunda victoria para Ferrari
> ...





Bold part means: FIA lated Ferrari with 100,000 dollars due to the fact that Ferrari ordered Massa  to let pass Alonso.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 25, 2010)

lol               .


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 25, 2010)

hve you guys read the press conference?! my god they were brutal with Alonslow



> Q. (Byron Young - The Daily Mirror) The reality is, though, that you couldn't beat him on the track, so you had to get the team to do it for you.
> 
> FA: If that's your opinion.
> 
> ...



lol vettel


----------



## Blaze (Jul 25, 2010)

That sounds like a great interview. 

 Is there a video to it?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2010)

LoL   Vettel


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 25, 2010)

if you read the entire thing, vettel doesnt even get 2 questions in the entire thing


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 25, 2010)

I wanna see the vid of that


----------



## Blaze (Jul 25, 2010)

Same here. Sounds so good.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> Bold part means: FIA lated Ferrari with 100,000 dollars due to the fact that Ferrari ordered Massa  to let pass Alonso.



lol that is like going up to a normal person and saying "We know you commited a crime,  your fine is 10cents"

But that interview sounds funny.


----------



## SxR (Jul 26, 2010)

lol Vettel


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> lol that is like going up to a normal person and saying "We know you commited a crime,  your fine is 10cents"
> 
> But that interview sounds funny.



Indeed, its like a day wage for Alonso .


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 26, 2010)

@ that press conference and that joke of a fine.

If that was mclaren. they'd be docked points and be forced to start like 5 places back he next race, and a fine.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2010)

Its its not its Ferrari


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 26, 2010)

i normally dont watch F1 but i just saw the news about the massa and alonso thing..

blatant cheating 

even though the team didn't actually _order_ massa to slow down, they _suggestivley told_ him to do so 

imma start watching F1 now.

what team should i adopt??


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2010)

I usually support mid tier teams that show some occasional magic.

And Schumacher. I don't care what you say, he retired. He never had a comeback. Who is this imposter driving as him right now?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

I feel for Massa man....

First Kimi now Alonso... Ferrari are fucking up big time.


----------



## wsc (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh god the shitstorms 

RBR must be pretty relief to get a break from their own drama since Turkey lol



Yakuza said:


> I feel for Massa man....
> 
> First Kimi now Alonso... Ferrari are fucking up big time.



D I hear people in Brasil total lost hope for Massa :\


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 26, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I usually support mid tier teams that show some occasional magic.
> 
> And Schumacher. I don't care what you say, he retired. He never had a comeback. Who is this imposter driving as him right now?



 @ the schumacher comment!

I'm a glory hunter so i need to support a team that wins! or that comes close to winning 



Yakuza said:


> I feel for Massa man....
> 
> First Kimi now Alonso... Ferrari are fucking up big time.



me too! One year to the day of accident and ferrari chose to fuck him up


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> First Kimi now Alonso... Ferrari are fucking up big time.



As if it was the first time. They let Barrichello slow down for Schumacher at least twice.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 26, 2010)

Zaru said:


> As if it was the first time. They let Barrichello slow down for Schumacher at least twice.



that was ferrari too!? 

Italians 

first with serie A scandal now this...

seems like its a cultural thing down there to cheat


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

We haven't lost hope for Massa, we just think he is being hard done, just like Barrichelo was throughout his entire career.

I actually felt more sorry for Rubens than Massa, he started when Senna died, so the whole _responsibility_ felt on his shoulder, and the guy never delivered..
I love Rubens, he is a awesome person, I met him twice on airports and the guy is super charismatic.. When Massa started everyone started to expect a new Senna...

As long as Massa is treated as a second on the team he won't fight for titles.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2010)

Poor Rubens, remember his Interlagos curse?


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

Interlagos? he has a career curse


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2010)

He had car issues and didn't finish the race, like 90% of the time


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, funny thing is my dad spoke to him and Rubens answer was _It's like I am cursed_...

Kt's hard to doubt if you do a review of his career.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 26, 2010)

@lk - Sauber/Lotus would be good teams to support going forward ^-^


----------



## Blaze (Jul 26, 2010)

McLaren would be a good team to support...although I'm a bit biased.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2010)

@lk support McLaren mate, you know im never wrong .


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 26, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> @lk - Sauber/Lotus would be good teams to support going forward ^-^



never heard of em 

imma do a google search and see what they look like..



Blaze said:


> McLaren would be a good team to support...although I'm a bit biased.





Scholzee said:


> @lk support McLaren mate, you know im never wrong .



tempting.. thats the hamilton/button team right??


----------



## Blaze (Jul 26, 2010)

^Yea it is. Hamilton is a true racer.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 26, 2010)

Hamilton is a true ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Blaze (Jul 26, 2010)

You just mad becuase of Alonso.




Alonso is a true ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> never heard of em
> 
> imma do a google search and see what they look like..
> 
> ...



McLaren is an English team mate , Hamilton isent afraid to put on a show and just race, button is the current world champion  aswell.



Tachikoma said:


> Hamilton is a true ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!



haters gonna hate


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

Hamilton is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). He is the biggest two faced racer ever since Schumi prime.

@lk, Support Red Bull, they are not the big dogs neither the shit ones, yet they are very efficient _(This year BTW)_... Or Virgin, they are shit but Sir Richard Branson is a pimp.


----------



## wsc (Jul 26, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Hamilton is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). He is the biggest two faced racer ever since Schumi prime.
> 
> @lk, Support Red Bull, they are not the big dogs neither the shit ones, yet they are very efficient _(This year BTW)_... Or Virgin, they are shit but Sir Richard Branson is a pimp.



You're right about Sir Richard Branson, his marketing strategy is gold, I wonder if he will dress like an air-stewardess this year if he lost to Lotus.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 26, 2010)

im liking Red Bull!! both vettel and webber are okay guys + they let their racers fuck each other over 



> In the final race of the season in Brazil, Massa was leading then-Ferrari team-mate Kimi Raikkonen, with Alonso - then at McLaren - in third place and the Spaniard's team-mate Hamilton fighting his way back up the field, eventually finishing fifth.
> 
> *Had Massa won, Hamilton would have been world champion - but Massa, clearly under instruction from Ferrari,* gave up a victory in his home race so his team-mate could win the title.
> 
> No one complained then. So why now?



lol BBC


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 26, 2010)

Fuck all the hate. Hamilton >>>>>> *

Dude is leading the world championship with a piss poor car. He's out performing a world champion and veteran in button.

He was as good if not better than alonso in his first season in f1 in the same car. won in his second year.

What more can i say?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 26, 2010)

maximilyan said:


> Fuck all the hate. Hamilton >>>>>> *
> 
> Dude is leading the world championship with a piss poor car. He's out performing a world champion and veteran in button.
> 
> ...



piss poor car?!

dont kid yourself!!! the mac is the 2nd fastest car!!


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 26, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> piss poor car?!
> 
> dont kid yourself!!! *the mac is the 2nd fastest car!*!


----------



## SxR (Jul 27, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Hamilton is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). He is the biggest two faced *racer* ever since Schumi prime.



There arent many left now are there!  Hence I support him


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 27, 2010)

Someone upload this  hahaha


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 27, 2010)

maximilyan said:


> Fuck all the hate. Hamilton >>>>>> *


He gets exactly what he deserves. 



> Dude is leading the world championship with a piss poor car. He's out performing a world champion and veteran in button.


Button may have won the championship last year but he is hardly a "champion" 



> He was as good if not better than alonso in his first season in f1 in the same car. won in his second year.
> 
> What more can i say?


We all know what was happening inside McLaren then, the FIA had to send an observer to make sure McLaren doesnt cheat Alonso. Who would prosper in that climate?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 27, 2010)

Please.  Alonso kept throwing hissy fits because Hamilton wouldn't let him be the "number 1" driver.  He was even told when he signed for McLaren he was not going to get special privileged like Schumacher had at Ferrari.  

This was shown (his mentality) when he couldn't get past Hamilton at the US GP back then.  Because McLaren didn't tell Lewis to move over (and why should they) he kept driving close to the pit wall showing his disgust instead of just racing.

And then few weeks ago he kept bitching about Hamilton over and over (after a small error on Hamilton's part).  Even Ferrari bosses had to tell Alonso to just Shut the fuck up and keep racing.  He has shown in past few races that unless he gets everything his way he can't compete and especially when he couldn't pass the Torro Rosso.


----------



## SxR (Jul 28, 2010)

> *Bernie Ecclestone suspects that 'one or two' teams will drop out of Formula 1 before the end of 2010*, and reckons that Lotus aside, this season's new squads would not be missed if they departed.
> 
> Speaking to the Daily Telegraph, Ecclestone played down the significance of Renault asking for an advance payment of its television money and said there were no doubts about the Enstone team's health - but was much more pessimistic about other squads.
> 
> ...





So Bernie now thinks Virgin & HRT wasnt such a great idea afterall  I somehow agree, I would've liked to see di grassi, Senna and Chandok in GP2 this season. I dont think HRT have the funds to make it to the grid next season and virgin haven't shown any improvements at all, Mr. Branson isn't very serious about racing he's just here for the advertising


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2010)

SxR said:


> Mr. Branson isn't very serious about racing he's just here for the advertising


It didn't take Stevie Wonder to see that.


----------



## SxR (Jul 28, 2010)

well yeah, I hope Glock gets a good team for next season, he's a good driver.


----------



## ssouske (Jul 29, 2010)

racing drivers are egotistical ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in one way or the other... even the late great a. senna drove like an a-hole... thats because they all want to win.  
some show their faggotry on the track like schumacher, & hamilton, while others show it off-track like alonso.


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 29, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> We all know what was happening inside McLaren then, the FIA had to send an observer to make sure McLaren doesnt cheat Alonso. Who would prosper in that climate?



Cry me a fucking river, build a bridge and get over it. Alonso is a post madona. I'm not doubting that hamilton may have been favoured, but I firmly believe it was no where near what was made of it.

Alonso would make a mountain out of a mole hill. This is the same dude that a mere 4 weeks or so ago was essentially saying that ferrari = shit, and mclaren are better than them simply because times were hard.

So dont believe any storm he whips up.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 29, 2010)

No new news of any punishment Ferrari will get  

Its not any suprise either


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 29, 2010)

alonso causes a shitstorm wherever he goes

spygate, tried to blackmail ron dennis via emails (IRC)
crashgate, ''honestly sir, i had no idea''
last race, ''honestly sir, i had no idea''
hungery 07, ''honestly sir, i was just following orders''

his just a nasty piece of shit

but im LOL'ing, sorry ferrari, you got rid of kimi (who yu gave a piss poor car which you stopped developing mid season) and replace him with this whining ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Godot (Jul 29, 2010)

This would never have happened if Raikonnen was at Ferrari instead of Massa. Seriously, Kimi and Alonso is the dream team of F1. Ferrari would be too shit scared to ask Kimi to get out of the way for him, especially when it's only halfway through the season. Not to mention he's faster than Fernando anyway. If Alonso wants to overtake him, he just has to wait until Kimi gets bored and drives into a tyre wall. They'd never even whipser a word to each other (maybe give a light pat on the back if one of them wins), and they'd rape (sometimes literally) whoever dare tries to overtake them.

They would be the most badass team of all time. Kimi getting annoyed with the slow cars at the back "My virgins always finish quickly, why don't yours?" and end up just literally ploughing through them. Alonso going "lol germans" as he shits over the Mercedes team. They would laugh at Button's 'smooth' OAP driving, and sandwich Hamilton and most likely cause his car to explode from the rape. All that's left is the Red Bulls. What're they gonna do when Kimi and Alonso come at you at 300km/h? They gonna do nothin. They gonna die. And then blame each other.

Then they'd get a one-two at Monaco, and go sexing whores on Kimi Yacht 

/slightly off-topic fantasy


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 29, 2010)

Kimi and Alonso dream team ?
Alonso is not capable of driving together with another nr 1 !
Alonso is a crybaby.
Fucking stupid spaniard.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 29, 2010)

lol if kimi moves over for alonso, it would only be like in the last race, when common sence prevails, like in china 08, when kimi slowed down to 1kpm in rder for massa to pass him 

i think hamilton and kimi would be a dream team

they had that on the cards last year, but went for jenny b


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jul 29, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol if kimi moves over for alonso, it would only be like in the last race, when common sence prevails, like in china 08, when kimi slowed down to 1kpm in rder for massa to pass him
> 
> i think hamilton and kimi would be a dream team
> 
> they had that on the cards last year, but went for jenny b



Kimi and Schumacher  !


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah kimi was a beast . 

why'd he have to go... fucking ferrari. ruin everything.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 30, 2010)

lol Button  "i'd rather quit then follow team orders"


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 30, 2010)

thats something he needs to say. he finds himself in a position right now where he could be on the end of some.


----------



## Godot (Jul 31, 2010)

Vettel pole. Red Bull shit over everyone


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 31, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Kimi and Alonso dream team ? Alonso is not capable of driving together with another nr 1 !
> Alonso is a crybaby. *Fucking stupid spaniard.*


I agree completely, however the bolded bit was a bit unnecessary.





Scholzee said:


> lol Button "i'd rather quit then follow team orders"


I am going to look forward for his mechanic pass the word forward from the boss during the race _"Let Hamilton go"_


----------



## SxR (Jul 31, 2010)

Damn redbulls again


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 31, 2010)

Someone have to stop the redbulls, somehow or other


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 31, 2010)

Nah, Red Bull over McLaren any day of the week kthnxbai


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 31, 2010)

"from your point of view and the teams point of view how easy or difficult is it to just focus just on yourselves and not get distracted by the speed of the guys at the front, because the redbulls are flying"

I guess RedBull really does give you wings :ho


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 1, 2010)

maximilyan said:


> "from your point of view and the teams point of view how easy or difficult is it to just focus just on yourselves and not get distracted by the speed of the guys at the front, because the redbulls are flying"
> 
> *I guess RedBull really does give you wings *:ho


I'm quite surprise someone haven't mentioned this earlier


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 1, 2010)

Mclaren = shit man. they're really pissing me off. they've been poor with reliability and car development over the past two years.



Yakuza said:


> I'm quite surprise someone haven't mentioned this earlier




heh


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 1, 2010)

I feel for Vettel... Unlucky...


----------



## ssouske (Aug 1, 2010)

maximilyan said:


> Mclaren = shit man. they're really pissing me off. they've been poor with reliability and car development over the past two years.



i think this statement is very unfair to mclaren... and this is coming from a ferrari fan... 

mclaren has had a pretty good track record for the past 2 years... last year's car was shit... but during the course of the season, they were able to make it as a race winning car... thats not bad development... towards of last year's season, they were the arguably, the best KERS cars...

this year they started right... they have a competitive car... though it looks like the car is not taking the blown diffuser concept well... O_o they're back to where they were last year... looking for rear end grip... O_o

and for reliability, you don't really see a mclaren going out in a puff of smoke as regularly as they did when they had kimi...


----------



## SxR (Aug 1, 2010)

Schumacher should be banned that was very aggressive 

EDIT: only 20 points between the top 5 drivers


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 1, 2010)

ssouske said:


> i think this statement is very unfair to mclaren... and this is coming from a ferrari fan...
> 
> mclaren has had a pretty good track record for the past 2 years... last year's car was shit... but during the course of the season, they were able to make it as a race winning car... thats not bad development... towards of last year's season, they were the arguably, the best KERS cars...
> 
> ...



meh, its always more frustrating when you're an actually fan. its easy to be blinded. maybe you're right, maybe i am being too harsh on them.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 1, 2010)

Schumacher was really irresponsible, not a champion behaviour for sure  
Alonso somehow gained positions in the charts


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 1, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Schumacher was really irresponsible, not a champion behaviour for sure
> Alonso somehow gained positions in the charts



Make no mistake. This is payback.

Rubens beat his lap time on the Top Gear track.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 1, 2010)

LoL Rubens trolling Schumacher on and off the track....

Fucking Irony


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 1, 2010)

Today's gp sure had some crazy stuff.


Schumi got a -10 position punishment for Spa. Still no news on the worker who got hit by the loose tire.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 1, 2010)

Lewis now 2nd 

oh well if Webber wins at least we will have an aussie world champion


----------



## Blaze (Aug 1, 2010)

I was pissed when Hamilton went out. Damn, we're really behind when it comes to pace. Bad day for us.


Schumacher sure loves controversy. I can't decide whether I should dislike him for being such an idiot or like him for being so stubborn.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 1, 2010)

SxR said:


> Schumacher should be banned that was very aggressive
> 
> EDIT: only 20 points between the top 5 drivers



it would be 9 under the old system


----------



## ssouske (Aug 2, 2010)

maximilyan said:


> meh, its always more frustrating when you're an actually fan. its easy to be blinded. maybe you're right, maybe i am being too harsh on them.



well... yeah... things get magnified when you're a fan... im equally frustrated when ferrari fucks up their race with their lame strategies... 

on the schumacher thing, well he's been like that in the past. but honestly, i found that bit exciting... a decade or two ago, you would not get that much criticism when you pull of something like that... and mind you those cars a decade or two ago were like coffins on wheels... people have been too safety conscious... but i do agree that it was a very dangerous maneouver.

and uh... great overtaking maneouver from rubens!  

webber radioing that it feels good to lap msc made my day...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 2, 2010)

I  bet rubens shit on his pants,i lold when he asked for a black flag.


----------



## SxR (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah asking for a black flag was a bit much


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 2, 2010)

At least nothing major happand, now that schumi isent with Ferrari I hardly care!


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 2, 2010)

FYI I hate Schumachers guts. But FFS it's motoracing stop killing it with stupid rules


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 2, 2010)

Any news about the mechanic that got hit by the wheel?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 2, 2010)

wtf schumacher...

that was really dangerous


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 5, 2010)

Love these shirts regarding last race 


*I don't want to go to heaven before Schumi*
in the even he is going to heaven, of course



-------------------------

*Fernando is faster than you*
can you confirm you understood that message?
​


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 5, 2010)

hahaha those are funny


Not quite getting the bottom right though.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 5, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Love these shirts regarding last race
> 
> *I don't want to go to heaven before Schumi*
> in the even he is going to heaven, of course
> ...




:datSchumi ​


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 5, 2010)

on the Fernando one, can you confirm you understood!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2010)

rubens should man up

pussy 

schumi calculated that he left you 0.00000000000000001mm gap between the car and the wall


----------



## ssouske (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah... schumi gave rubens a gap... no matter how small the gap is, its still a gap... 

me thinks its just sour grapes cuz rubens set the fastest time in the liana...


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 8, 2010)

Schumacher is renowned for his cheating, tho he _was_ an excellent driver.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Aug 8, 2010)

ssouske said:


> racing drivers are egotistical ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in one way or the other... even the late great a. senna drove like an a-hole... thats because they all want to win.
> some show their faggotry on the track like schumacher, & hamilton, while others show it *off-track like alonso*.



What are you talking about? Alonso shows it on track and off track.

Remember what he did to Massa during a pit stop?

Massa was going to arrive to pits before Alonso, but the bastard did an illegal maneuver passing in a very dirty way Massa when they were inside the pit stop.  Ruining the race of Massa who was doing a great job. And the commissaries did not do  shit. That between many  other cases. While in the last race they penalized Vettel who was not doing anything wrong.


----------



## SxR (Aug 9, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> While in the last race they penalized Vettel who was not doing anything wrong.



What?


----------



## ssouske (Aug 9, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> What are you talking about? Alonso shows it on track and off track.
> 
> Remember what he did to Massa during a pit stop?
> 
> Massa was going to arrive to pits before Alonso, but the bastard did an illegal maneuver passing in a very dirty way Massa when they were inside the pit stop.  Ruining the race of Massa who was doing a great job. And the commissaries did not do  shit. That between many  other cases.


alonso shows it more off track than on track... and about that move, show me a rule that states there is no overtaking in the pits... or even in the pit entry... then i'll take that as an illegal move.  
my interpretation of that move was alonso trying to prove to everyone who is number one in the team. and btw: any racing driver will take anything he can take... even candy from a baby...  might cause an accident but he'll will still take it. 
and i quote mr senna - "When there is a gap, you either commit yourself as a professional racing driver that is designed to win races or you come second or third or you come fifth... And if you no longer go for a gap that exists, you no longer racing driver..."



> While in the last race they penalized Vettel who was not doing anything wrong.


double what?!?


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 9, 2010)

Alonso is a wanker, a whining bitch. If he doesn't get things his way he becomes stroppy.


----------



## SxR (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so happy that Pirelli's gonna be back in F1 pek


----------



## ssouske (Aug 21, 2010)

no kimi next season... and you might see him in Le Mans 24hr race....


----------



## SxR (Aug 25, 2010)

Spa this weekend, cant wait   but the true master of this track is no more with us 

In other news, India looks all set to host a race next year with circuit construction on track, however this year's korean gp looks doubtful. Hope one of the old tracks makes a comeback as a substitute if they fail to have a race in Korea 



But honestly I think there'll be very few spectators in India as people are not very interested in F1 and also ticket prices will be high, dont see F1 lasting for too long in India


----------



## Godot (Aug 26, 2010)

So how much have McLaren learnt over this 3 week holiday?



Nothing


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, finally the break's over.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 26, 2010)

It's been what, 6 years? I feel like I've grown several beards during the break, and my facial hair grows slow.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 26, 2010)

SxR said:


> Spa this weekend, cant wait   but the true master of this track is no more with us
> 
> In other news, India looks all set to host a race next year with circuit construction on track, however this year's korean gp looks doubtful. Hope one of the old tracks makes a comeback as a substitute if they fail to have a race in Korea
> 
> ...



I don't get this whole "let's build a F1 track in some place without any formula 1 culture, that sure is gonna turn out well"

Most of these new tracks from recent years have no personality, they're DESIGNED. And the changes made to existing tracks went in the same direction, see Hockenheim.


----------



## SxR (Aug 26, 2010)

The new tracks have very little overtaking opportunities, whats more is that almost all the new tracks have similar corners and it feels like you're racing on the same track week after week. They are also ridiculously wide and have large runoff areas, all this focus on driver safety has taken the excitement out of this sport. I remember watching monaco gp 10 years ago, there were absolute no runoff areas, run a bit wide and you're in the wall, now drivers can afford to runoff and get away with it.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 26, 2010)

Its been a while


----------



## SxR (Aug 27, 2010)

I found these videos of old spa, look at the people standing on the side of the track at eau rouge  and look at la source hairpin and what its become now 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2awF_llf7q4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOZQ1yk7Ufw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssouske (Aug 27, 2010)

it appears that alonso is currently fastest on a wet 1st session in spa... redbulls maybe sandbagging...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 27, 2010)

SxR said:


> I found these videos of old spa, look at the people standing on the side of the track at eau rouge  and look at la source hairpin and what its become now
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2awF_llf7q4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOZQ1yk7Ufw[/YOUTUBE]



What do you expect with the safety regulations ?
I dont understand why you want the old days back.
The safety was shit back then........


----------



## SxR (Aug 27, 2010)

Where did I say that I want the old days back? Infact I am ridiculing the fact that people were allowed so close to the tracks back then with no care for their safety. I certainly do not support the regulations from the 50's or 60's or even from the early 90's because it is a dangerous sport and many good people lost their lives back then. The FIA took massive steps towards driver and crowd safety and it is a much much safer sport now, however I'm just against some of the features introduced in recent years to the track design, too much of something isnt too good either.


----------



## Eau Rouge (Aug 27, 2010)

Talking about track design, the problem is that our beloved Bernie chooses Asia as F1 future market. So he leaves europe to drive in the desert for some rich arabs or into countries like India/korea. To clear things up: Track holders have to pay alot of money to become part of the F1 season. And the only money they can make in this sports are trough selling alot of tickets, they don`t get any money from the FOM/Bernie. That`s the reason more and more europen tracks are leaving the F1, they just can`t afford it, each GP is a huge loss. Bernie isn`t interested in those things, he gets his money via television rights and the VIP section.

That means that new tracks need to be build. The new tracks must have a enviroment like fanatasy tracks in video games, just look at Abu Dhabi with its hotel/bridge, China with the huge grandstands etc. And who designs those tracks? Tilke. Last year, during the Abu Dhabi GP, Jean Alesi said "shoot this guy into the moon" IIRC.

I predict a very dark future for the F1 series. It can`t go on like this forever. Its to expensive for the teams, for the track holders and for us fans.

Mosley, Eccelstone and car groups (BMW/Mercedes/Renault/Honda/Toyota/FERRARI - all those "teams" that spend billions of dollars just to advertise the company - Especially Ferrari, eventhough they are a real race team) have ruined this sport.

Yeah, I would go so far to say that F1 died with Ayrton Senna, back then in `94.


Buuuuuut talking about our current GP:
One thing should be clear: Red Bull won`t dominate again like they did in Barcelona or Hungary. Yes, I think that they`ll catch the pole, but the margin won`t be that big to their nearest competitor.

Ferrari looks strong here. In FP2, before they waved the red flag, Alonso made a very long run on prime tires and was on 4th position in the timing table - all the drivers infront of him made short runs on options (Hamilton, Sutil, Kubica).

My prediction for tommorows qualifying (If rain doesn`t mix everything up):

1. Vettel
2. Alonso
3. Webber
4. Hamilton
5. Kubica
6. Button


----------



## ssouske (Aug 27, 2010)

i agree... its bernie that is at fault here.  he wants more money. something the older tracks are unable to give. so he cuts them off.  and its so easy for him to do so right now because there is high demand for F1.  there are a lot of asian countries that are willing to pay those huge sums. and its a tad easier for them because the government subsidizes them. 
as for tilke, he must have some sort of deal with bernie... he always designs crappy tracks now.  i have to say, i like sepang. but then he started making copies of sepang.

predictions later: 
no predictions about qualifying. but since alonso is the quickest in both practice sessions yesterday, he might crash his car baddly on practice 3... just like in monaco.


----------



## SxR (Aug 28, 2010)

Ferrari seem to be coming back strongly in the second half of the season


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 28, 2010)

Finally they are back in Spa Francorchamps. I love that track. I always have. The best driver almost always wins here.



			
				Eau Rouge said:
			
		

> Track holders have to pay alot of money to become part of the F1 season. And the only money they can make in this sports are trough selling alot of tickets, they don`t get any money from the FOM/Bernie. That`s the reason more and more europen tracks are leaving the F1, they just can`t afford it, each GP is a huge loss. Bernie isn`t interested in those things, he gets his money via television rights and the VIP section.



I don't know about other European tracks, but I am certain that the Belgian Grand Prix has been losing money for years now. This year they are just break even. So yeah.

For this weekend: 

All depends on weather conditions. It was raining yesterday but it seems to have cleared up today. Alonso is riding strong so I expect him on the podium. The Red Bulls will be competetive as well.  I'd like to see some fireworks from Hamilton and Rosberg. Qualifications will tell us more.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bernie just wants F1 all over the world.
He doesnt care that the best racks are in Europe.


----------



## Godot (Aug 28, 2010)

Webber pole


----------



## SxR (Aug 28, 2010)

I hate it when it rains at the wrong time, It would've been a Mclaren 1-2 easy


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2010)

TBH I am kind of hoping for rain in the belgium GP.  Some of the best races there happened when it is raining instead of it being dry.  

That being said I don't want it so bad that it is a repeat of (I believe) the 99 GP when half the grid crashed out in the first corner.


----------



## SxR (Aug 28, 2010)

haha I remember '99 belgian gp, the first corner pile up and schumacher crashing into coulthard and raging all over the pitlane


----------



## ssouske (Aug 28, 2010)

im hoping for changeable conditions... or rain in sector 1 and none in 2 and 3...  

and if i remember the coulthard-schumi incident happened in 98. that was the first F1 race i watched.


----------



## SxR (Aug 28, 2010)

oh yeah it was '98


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 28, 2010)

Webber 1st aye


----------



## birabudo (Aug 28, 2010)

Tomorrow should be interesting rain is predicted anything can happen. 
I call force India victory lol


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 29, 2010)

I bet either Hamilton or vettel will win, dunno why but a got this hunch !!
im quite surprised of hamilton performance under slippery track,really nice driving there.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 29, 2010)

Cause Lewis is awesome ?


----------



## Blaze (Aug 29, 2010)

Lewis was awesome..we(McLaren) have good race start..so hopefully Hamilton will overtake Webber from the start after that everything will depend on not making major mistakes...but looking at the weather...many mistakes will happen.......finger crossed for McLaren and Hamilton.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 29, 2010)

He is better than  Button thats for sure...
OT: i saw an Anime called kurokami and they mention Kimi Raikkonen in it


----------



## Blaze (Aug 29, 2010)

LivingHitokiri said:


> He is better than Button thats for sure...
> OT: i saw an Anime called kurokami and they mention Kimi Raikkonen in it


I can agree as well...I see him as the best after Raikkonen left(used to be fav driver, still a big fan)...now it's Alonso..but he's not doing anything much at the moment.


You serious about that.....this reminds me of Giant Killing and they talking about England and all(it was quite amusing for me since I live in England)


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 29, 2010)

SxR said:


> oh yeah it was '98



Schumi raging was enjoyable to watch to be honest. I expected him to declare Mortal Kombat. F1 style.

You remember that incident? Damn, that tire was catapulted into orbit.


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 29, 2010)

IT'S RAINING BITCHES, FUCK YEAH. 

Edit: Vettel has screwed up. Button is out.


----------



## Zeropark (Aug 29, 2010)

Vettel making friends.


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 29, 2010)

SC out with 5 laps to go. 

 @ Alonso. He has the shittiest luck.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 29, 2010)

This has been a great race really.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 29, 2010)

Hamlltionnnnnn winssssss

what an epic race  haha

 lewissssssss


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 29, 2010)

Race Engineer : Lewis, don't come in until it is absolutely necessary.
Hamilton: *Nearly goes into the tire wall*

Me : 

That was hilarious.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 29, 2010)

MunchKing said:


> Engineer: Lewis, don't come in until it is absolutely necessary.
> Hamilton: *Nearly goes into the tire wall*
> 
> Me :
> ...


 I was thinking the same... 

Great race...really enjoyed it. Shame for Button though.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 29, 2010)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

Hamilton almost did China 07 again!! 

Vettel...............wat a WASTEMAN!! cant overtake for shit!!! He needs a chat with Koba-sama.......... 

good that pussy Button got taken out............he is SUCH a lame driver...............


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 29, 2010)

\ it wasent Buttons fault, vettel just took him out with no regard!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 29, 2010)

yh

but button was being a homo and holding everyone up

vettel did it for the sake of the race


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 29, 2010)

he was defending 2nd place, vettel should have overtaken him if he had the skill too


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 29, 2010)

Vettel was doing his best Kimi impression


----------



## SxR (Aug 29, 2010)

good race, I dont understand why Vettel got a drive through, it was a racing incident :S


----------



## Blaze (Aug 29, 2010)

He should get a 10 position penalty in the next race for what he did to Button.


----------



## SxR (Aug 29, 2010)

lol even though I support Mclaren I think it was a bit harsh, Button did move a bit abruptly and Vettel had to change direction and lost control. Its not like he turned in too early or closed the gap like he did to Kubica or Webber.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 29, 2010)

SxR said:


> lol even though I support Mclaren I think it was a bit harsh, Button did move a bit abruptly and Vettel had to change direction and lost control. Its not like he turned in too early or closed the gap like he did to Kubica or Webber.


Firstly, Button did not do anything. Secondly, it ruined his race/big points(he got a drive through penalty)

Although, my comment was not very serious but I would not mind him getting more punished for it....as well.

Anyway, Kubica also had a great race shame about the pit lane mistake could have been even better for Hamilton.


----------



## SxR (Aug 29, 2010)

5 or 10 years ago he wouldn't have a gotten a penalty, the stewards these days are pussies


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 29, 2010)

button should just live with it

if i recall, that dousch hamilton smashed into a ferrari in the pits in canada >_>

shit happens!!

im just happy he dropped loads of points, he shudnt be champion in he first place.....


----------



## SxR (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah I know its been ridiculous, they also investigated Barrichelo ramming into Alonso, there have been so many incidents like that in the past. No need to investigate everything


----------



## Blaze (Aug 29, 2010)

I already said I wasn't serious and whether you think Button deserves it or not...dosen't matter he is a good driver and if he wins it then he deserved it. He's not my fav driver but I don't see how you call him that...

As for Vettel he did get punished which was deserved and getting more would be surprising for me....


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> button should just live with it
> 
> if i recall, that dousch hamilton smashed into a ferrari in the pits in canada >_>
> 
> ...



Why not he won the most races, got the most points and drove most consistently all season last year.  He did the job he needed to win, who cares what time of the season you get  your wins each race count.  

Or shall we just have it so F1 is only counted in last 2-3 races and football leagues only really count in April/May?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 29, 2010)

button got lucky last year

he was in a car a good 3 seconds faster then anyone else

credit for him winning it last year, but it was 75% machine, 25% driver last year

it was poor that button crushed proper racers like hamilton and raikkonen last year, when  button honestly is a midfield driver at best


----------



## Godot (Aug 29, 2010)

Isn't that more McLaren and Ferrari's fault, rather than Button's?


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 29, 2010)

SxR said:


> 5 or 10 years ago he wouldn't have a gotten a penalty, the stewards these days are pussies



Very true

a little rain saftey car  fuckers

it should be more fun for fucks sake, they minimize everything and wonder why people dont like it sometimes.

This race was great but it makes me pissed how for every little thing they do this!


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 29, 2010)

Button is actually a good driver. He may not be of the caliber of say hamilton etc, but he is a sure drive.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 29, 2010)

loved it when button died  and hamilton was driving a determined race so kudos to him. 

damn alonso, why'd you have to crash?


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 30, 2010)

Cause karma hit him?


----------



## ssouske (Sep 2, 2010)

layout for the new track that will be built in austin, texas... looks like another one of those franken-tracks... not surprised though because tilke designed this track...

based on the layout... i can see 2-3 possible overtaking opportunities in this track... they're all on a slow corner or a hairpin after a straight.


----------



## SxR (Sep 2, 2010)

the altitude gain in turn 1 looks ridiculous  also being such a long track (it looks long) there are only 3 - 4 overtaking opportunities that I can see 



> Turns 3 through 6 look not dissimilar to Silverstone’s high-speed Maggotts/Becketts; Turns 12 through 15 give a nod to Hockenheim's stadium section; and Turns 16 through 18 will mirror the infamous, multi-apex Turn 8 at Istanbul Park.



I lol'd 

Fuck Tilke


----------



## SxR (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's the Indian GP layout looks similar doesnt it ?


----------



## ssouske (Sep 2, 2010)

tilke tracks are primarily characterized by slow corners followed by long straights and then another set of slow corners... and then a VERY LONG back straight... depending on the design of the track, we might see overtaking on those straights, but over all, theres none usually... someone should just kill the guy so he can stop designing franken-tracks


----------



## SxR (Sep 9, 2010)

So, Ferrari and Alonso are off the hook


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2010)

So Ferrari, Happy you forced Kimi out for that dousch Alonso?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2010)

So, any news about Kimi rejoining F 1 next year?


----------



## Godot (Sep 9, 2010)

I think he wants to stay where he is


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah, his given quiet afew hints that he would rather stay on 

another year of watching fodder like button and vettel..................................


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2010)

What about joining Renault and become partners with Kubica ?


----------



## SxR (Sep 9, 2010)

Sadly I dont think Kimi's coming back to F1


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 9, 2010)

So more races next season! cool


----------



## Blaze (Sep 12, 2010)

I was so looking forward to this race and Hamilton goes and gets himself out of the race.

*Very sad*


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like a mechanic got injured. But no details so far on who and from which team.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

proved, Button 100% pussy >_>

he should have forced alonso off instead of letting him by >_>


----------



## SxR (Sep 12, 2010)

what happened to hamilton? he DNFed?!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

Hamilton decided to get himself taken out on lap 1


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 12, 2010)

great win for alonso. i like mclaren and hamilton but i dislike button :/ 

alonso is now third :33


----------



## Godot (Sep 12, 2010)

I was happy that either Button or Alonso won. I like both of them anyway, and it was a great race by both of them. Don't know how the fuck Vettel got 4th though. If Hamilton didn't go gung ho at the beginning, then it could have been perfect.


----------



## SxR (Sep 12, 2010)

Massa trolling hamilton :ho


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 13, 2010)

SxR said:


> Massa trolling hamilton :ho



Its actually Hamilton hitting Massa.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2010)

hamilton was really stupid, that was 07/08 hamilton, being retarded and shit!

how he thought he could get through there..............


----------



## ssouske (Sep 13, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Looks like a mechanic got injured. But no details so far on who and from which team.



i think its from HRT... sakon yamamoto accidentally ran over a mechanic. the mechanic was adjusting or cleaning something just beside sakon when the lollipop man released him too early...


as a ferrari fan, im glad alonso got the win... and this time, no team orders... 

last few races to go and the championship is wide open again because hamilton decided to have another late season crash....


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 13, 2010)

Its not confirmed yet, but there seems to be a rumour that Nick Heidfeld is going to replace Pedro de La Rosa before the Grand Prix of Singapore.
This would be awesome for "quick" Nick xD !


----------



## SxR (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats good news! I like Nick, I was disappointed to see him as a reserve driver this season, he deserves better! 

Also, wishing the HRT crew member a speedy recovery.


----------



## ssouske (Sep 13, 2010)

looks like the rumor is confirmed... 

heidfeld is going to be replaced by PDLR as pirelli's official test driver... which should be good since PDLR spent much of his career as a test driver for McLaren...

anyway... looks like HRT does not need to develop a low downforce package for monza because their car obviously produces very low ammounts if it already... 


finally: just a comment on the gif above... 

McLaren's steering assembly is quite fragile isn't it... it looked like a not so hard bump...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 14, 2010)

Kimi is talking with Renault.
Kimi comeback next season ?


----------



## Godot (Sep 14, 2010)

If this happens, then Renault will be my no.1 team again


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2010)

its official, kimi contacted renault 

fuck off petrov 

kimix kubica rape


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 14, 2010)

i want kimi back!


----------



## SxR (Sep 14, 2010)

Daaayyuuummmm  this is awesome


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 16, 2010)

Kimi and Kubi at Renault. Thats too much win.


----------



## ssouske (Sep 17, 2010)

kimi in f1? we might see some drifting...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 18, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> Kimi and Kubi at Renault. Thats too much win.



If renault builds a good car we might see kimi there next season.
But they need to design a winning car.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## aiyanah (Sep 21, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> If renault builds a good car we might see kimi there next season.
> But they need to design a winning car.



Kimi's salary demands are too high for Renault and they need a driver who pays to be there, or his sponsors pay the team to have him there. Renault doesn't have the same financial backing from the factory that they used to have.

Renault does have the personnel to build a fast car though.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone played f1 10 yet?


----------



## ssouske (Sep 24, 2010)

i didn't bother...  i only have a wii so it would most likely be crap... like the other wii racing games to date... O_o

EDIT: for a change, we finally get some live coverage for the SG GP free practice sessions...


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2010)

Im gonna make my bro buy it, it looks cool!


----------



## Sarun (Sep 25, 2010)

Massa out in Q3.


----------



## ssouske (Sep 25, 2010)

alonso gets pole... hope he wins... with vettel and button on the podium... a result like that will mean a VERY exciting last few races...  

and  screw the idiot in starsports that decided its a good decision to cover an epl match instead of qualifying.... =____=


----------



## Godot (Sep 25, 2010)

After all the hype Red Bull were giving before the weekend 

Vettel fucked up, and Webber got raped.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 25, 2010)

track too wet, i suppose.


----------



## SxR (Sep 25, 2010)

ssouske said:


> and  screw the idiot in starsports that decided its a good decision to cover an epl match instead of qualifying.... =____=



yeah starsports sucks, they take too many commercial breaks and now they're showing some dumb cricket match instead of qualifying here


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 25, 2010)

What time is the race gonna be excatly? european time!


----------



## ssouske (Sep 25, 2010)

well... race is around 10pm beijing/singapore/KL time... not sure how to convert that to european time... O_o probably around 2pm GMT?


----------



## Godot (Sep 26, 2010)

it starts 1pm GMT, so i guess in australia its around 11pm-ish.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks guys ill search around thoese times!


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 26, 2010)

So I missed the first half of the race...


....Hamilton is out!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 26, 2010)

Finally found the driver and team that I like! Kubica and renault! The dude is driving majestically!


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 26, 2010)

wow Kovalainen, his car is burning like hell and he's so calm....


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 26, 2010)

^^ yeah  like every day thing

fucken alonso  if he takes the championship ........


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol yeah. Why didn't he go into the pits that time?


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish they threw tomatos at alonso on the poduim  the cunt


----------



## ssouske (Sep 26, 2010)

i think they like alonso over there... 

but you have to admit... he and ferrari did a perfect race just like in monza... 

and just like in monza, hamilton fucked up again... with the help of mr.-so-called mark webber...


----------



## Godot (Sep 26, 2010)

Apparently because he didn't want to endanger the people at the pits (no refuelling, so they have less fire safety gear)

I'm happy Alonso won. Either him, Button or Webber wins the WDC, then I won't be disappointed


----------



## Sarun (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm pulling for either Webber or Button to get the title.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 26, 2010)

Button wont win, it will be webber,alonso or hamiltion!


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 26, 2010)

fuck off matty  alonso ftw!


----------



## Blaze (Sep 27, 2010)

Come on Button is slow as shit when it comes to the top guys. It was embarrassing how weak he was compared to the pace of Hamilton. He's the least likely to win it.


Good race. Alonso a deserved winner. Really unlucky for Hamilton. It was a race incident but still I want him to win it. One more race he is out then that is pretty much it.


----------



## SxR (Sep 27, 2010)

Hamilton fucked by a Redbull again  Those Mclarens are too delicate


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 27, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> fuck off matty  alonso ftw!



I hate that spainish prick...................


----------



## ssouske (Sep 27, 2010)

suspension wise, they're very fragile... incidents in monza and in singapore were very similar... and yet the only car that retired was the mclaren... O_o i almost jumped for joy when i saw webber and hamilton collide... i thought a ferrari driver will be leading the WDC standings after singapore...


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 27, 2010)

Really pulling for Alonso this season, for my money still the best F1 has to offer.



ssouske said:


> well... race is around 10pm beijing/singapore/KL  time... not sure how to convert that to european time... O_o probably  around 2pm GMT?



I posted a link last season where you guys can get the streams >.>


----------



## ssouske (Sep 27, 2010)

Alonso will have a very hard time for the last few races... hes only got 2 engines left which did 1 race each (monza and spa)... 4 races remaining... and a DNF will definitely kill alonso's chances... hopefully he won't get the same shit that schumacher experienced in suzuka 2006... 

and i don't think button will win. not unless mclaren's car suddenly runs 10seconds faster than everybody... but then hamilton will win if that was the case...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 27, 2010)

china, japs and korea will be like morning starts, japs usually starts around 6-7am, china should start afew hours later, 8am i think


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 27, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> I hate that spainish prick...................



what's with the hate?  pretty soon he'll be triple world champion.


----------



## ssouske (Sep 27, 2010)

i got some very uninspiring news from korea... 

and linked to this video


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2010)

ALonso - crying pussy
Hamilton - thinks his playing F1 2010 online
Button - *see Alonso*
Vettel - too early 

only leaves the epic aussie.........he did a 360 flip in the air and lived  so he wins

ps, how weak are the maclarens?!? vettel smashed into button, button got KOes, hamilton clipped massa, hamilton got KOed, webber hits hamilton, hamilton gets KOed


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

ssouske said:


> i got some very uninspiring news from korea...
> 
> and linked to this video


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 28, 2010)

^they will crowd the pit lane


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 28, 2010)

Temporary grandstands for Korean GP?

Bernie will come up with something anyway.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Well wow, that's just embarrassing for the Koreans. And sucks for everyone who will lose money.



tbh, there will probably be more people in korea playing F1 2010 online then actually watching the GP..............


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 28, 2010)

I think they will have it finished in time.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 28, 2010)

Its not a big deal really. There would be problems if all the tarmac wasn't down already.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 28, 2010)

I have faith in Korea


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Sep 28, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> Its not a big deal really. There would be problems if all the tarmac wasn't down already.



Actually its a big deal. If the track isnt finished before it needs to be finished the FIA will not have a race there for 2 seasons.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 28, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Actually its a big deal. If the track isnt finished before it needs to be finished the FIA will not have a race there for 2 seasons.



Not if Bernie has his way, which he usually does.


----------



## ssouske (Sep 28, 2010)

but still... if the FIA deems the track not ok, then no more race in korea... things might be a bit easier on alonso's side because thats gonna be 1 race out... 2 engines for 3 races is not that bad. but also tougher if webber extends his lead in suzuka...


----------



## SxR (Sep 29, 2010)

Guy involved in Ferrari spygate sentenced to 20 months jail


----------



## ssouske (Sep 30, 2010)

i think Stepney should be banned from joining any form of motorsport... people like Briatore shouldn't be banned...


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah he shouldnt be banned  why should a cheat who ordered someone to crash to improve his gay lovers chances, indeed why?


----------



## ssouske (Sep 30, 2010)

lets just say... i think that piquet should bear all the shit... it might have been briatore's idea... but piquet still decided to push through with the plan... just like how rubens and massa decided that they should move over for their team mates...


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 30, 2010)

ssouske said:


> lets just say... i think that piquet should bear all the shit... it might have been briatore's idea... but piquet still decided to push through with the plan... just like how rubens and massa decided that they should move over for their team mates...



Its easy to say that but, a driver still has to hold on to his job somehow.

If Rubens or Massa chose not to move over then chances are they would have been fired. Same for Piquet or Coulthard or any other driver who has had to move over for their team-mate due to team orders.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 30, 2010)

ssouske said:


> lets just say... i think that piquet should bear all the shit... it might have been briatore's idea... but piquet still decided to push through with the plan... just like how rubens and massa decided that they should move over for their team mates...



Its either that or your fired really! as the poster above me said he has got to keep his job! Just like Massa


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 2, 2010)

lol

fuck you ferrari

they ignore massa all season now suddenly want him to do well

he should tell them to fuck off and crash out every race


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 2, 2010)

Who cares about the rest, BRING KIMI BACK TO F!!!!!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 4, 2010)

i support the above.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 6, 2010)

sad... no more kimi for 2011


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2010)

No Kimi


----------



## Godot (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn it - I wanted this thread to be renamed the Kimi Raikonnen FC when he joined Renault. Now my dreams are shattered


----------



## SxR (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, he said that he's not driving for Renault, this doesn't mean that he wont be driving for any other team :ho








oh


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2010)

So Kimi wants to drive for Mclaren only eh?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 8, 2010)

Damn, I really wanted him back.



Anyway, Red Bull dominating this practice.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 8, 2010)

kimi in mclaren? i wouldn't mind that. i don't think button is living up as the reigning champion.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 8, 2010)

button is not a championship-type driver... i really do think he was just friggin lucky last year.

don't care about the redbulls... they can dominate free practice all they want... ferrari and mclaren should catch up by qualifying.

and oh... lewis crashed his mclaren... again. got a vid...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2010)

Lewis 

He only got out in the last 8 minutes of the next practice session.

Button I think has performed as a championship driver. He won a few races at the beginning of the season. It was once the major upgrades to the car started coming along that he lost his edge.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 9, 2010)

No quali this morning .
Just on sunday.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 9, 2010)

I just saw. Damn, I was looking forward to it as well.


----------



## SxR (Oct 9, 2010)

front suspension again for Lewis  His mechanics must be like 

And lol what pussies, afraid of a little shower are we?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2010)

another suzuka quali on sunday morning


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2010)

Cant believe I got up at fuck-o-clock to watch a boat race


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 9, 2010)

Qualifying AND the race all in one day? So much F1 good-ness.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2010)

we should be discussing the grid right now


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's something to discuss:

Hamilton is  on the starting grid because McLaren decided that they needed to replace his gearbox.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2010)

fantastic                          .


----------



## Blaze (Oct 9, 2010)

Everything is going against Hamilton.



COME ON HAMILTON.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2010)

Guess this is just not Hamilton's year.


----------



## Godot (Oct 9, 2010)

If it rains, then Hamilton has as much chance as the pole sitter.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 9, 2010)

lol Hamilton fans


----------



## SxR (Oct 9, 2010)

Godot said:


> If it rains, then Hamilton has as much chance as the pole sitter.



yes, this.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 9, 2010)

DAMN!! SUNDAY SHALL BE 

may just do an all nighter


----------



## Blaze (Oct 9, 2010)

YOU WANT TO FIGHT TACHI BRING IT ON.


Next year


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 9, 2010)

What will the times be then ?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2010)

there wont be coverage of quali in my country


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 9, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> What will the times be then ?



10 o clock local time....... (japan)

I dont know wich time zone you are.
But its gonna be at 3 am here. (holland)
Im not gonna sleep  !


----------



## Sarun (Oct 9, 2010)

I hoping for Vettel to qualify from pole with Webber right behind him, then in the race, Vetterl and Webber leads the pack with Webber stealing the 1st place right at the last lap from Vettel.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 9, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> 10 o clock local time....... (japan)
> 
> I dont know wich time zone you are.
> But its gonna be at 3 am here. (holland)
> Im not gonna sleep  !



Is that the race or the qualf  and if so whtas the other time?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 9, 2010)

If you live in England like me it's 1am.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2010)

South Africa

no coverage

fuck


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 9, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Is that the race or the qualf  and if so whtas the other time?



If you go on the Forumula 1 website, underneath the times on the right hand side it has an option called "convert times to my local times". It should tell you after that.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 9, 2010)

ENgland

Qualy - 0200 BST
Race - 0700 BST


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you local TV for cutting some useless programs out so that I can watch the quali


----------



## Sarun (Oct 9, 2010)

Vettel going strong.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2010)

Vettel is massive around Suzuka wtf


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2010)

This reminds me of the old warm up practices they used to do before the races having F1 on 4 hours before the start.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 9, 2010)

coverage in South East Asia sucks... we only get qualifying and the race... except for the race in singapore because star sports covers it... O_o

anyhow... time to scratch heads in ferrari... massa a lol-y 11th? and alonso 5th after winning 2 races in a row and being cocky after singapore...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2010)

Button going for the long game

race is shaping up nicely


----------



## Blaze (Oct 9, 2010)

Hamilton was awesome given everything that happened.

Hopefully, we will see some awesome overtaking.

Red Bull dominate again.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2010)

Red Bull to win the race

but it should be fun to watch with Hamilton carving through the field.

Interesting to see that Mclaren split their strategy again


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 10, 2010)

KOBAYASHI YEEEAAASHH


----------



## ssouske (Oct 10, 2010)

KOBAYASHI IS NOW A GOD!!! 

i can imagine kobayashi screaming like he was rambo whenever he pulled out an overtaking maneuver... 

me is now my hero!


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 10, 2010)

he was a scorching the track. made heidfeld look noobish. 

i was secretly hoping vettel and webber would crash each other out or something but that never happened. 

oh well at least the alonso is still 2nd albeit in a sebastian entanglement.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 10, 2010)

woke up late.............missed first faew laps 

why did petrov have the most retarded start ever?!
why di grassi rape him self on the start?
why are wheels doing 'Kimi '05' to everyone?
WHY IS KOBA SO GAR?!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 10, 2010)

its over for lewis methinks


----------



## ssouske (Oct 10, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> he was a scorching the track. made heidfeld look noobish.
> 
> i was secretly hoping vettel and webber would crash each other out or something but that never happened.
> 
> oh well at least the alonso is still 2nd albeit in a sebastian entanglement.



i was also wishing for a redbull 1-2 into the gravel traps after the first corner...  never happened... :sad



Cesc Fabregas said:


> why did petrov have the most retarded start ever?!
> why di grassi rape him self on the start?
> why are wheels doing 'Kimi '05' to everyone?
> WHY IS KOBA SO GAR?!



massa also had a retarded start...  and people wonder why ferrari started supporting alonso... and it seems that the renault mechanics were kinda retarded too... something really bad happened to both of their cars... 

maybe kobayashi took in some chuck norris tabs before the race... 

poor old mclaren and lewis... lewis had a new gearbox but for some strange reason, it broke... O_o


----------



## wsc (Oct 10, 2010)

Kobayashi!!


----------



## Sarun (Oct 11, 2010)

It was Webber or Button for me (aka I supported) this season. Now, I hope Webber to win the title and Button to finish as the leading McLaren driver.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 12, 2010)

i want a repeat of 07 kimi in ferrari snuck up the battling mclaren teammates for the world championship. go alonso!  ironic that one of those mclaren folks was him.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 12, 2010)

that would be a nice twist for this season... even the similarities in the situation is uncanny... we have a ferrari driver who is in his debut year with the scarlet team... and 2 team mates willing to take each other out of the track... and like at that time, ferrari had an awesome last quarter of the season... scoring more points than their opponents...

so i guess the only thing missing now would be webber getting a mysterious problem in the last race and massa letting alonso take the win after leading the whole race...

EDIT: Track in korea given the green light by Charlie Whiting


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 12, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> i want a repeat of 07 kimi in ferrari snuck up the battling mclaren teammates for the world championship. go alonso!  ironic that one of those mclaren folks was him.



that crying pussy does not deserve to be compared to kimi 

i hope massa crashes into him in Brazil..........alonso must be so hated over there!!


----------



## Sarun (Oct 12, 2010)

I was a Ferrari fan going into the season and ;probably very unlikely to  go back being a Ferrari fan. I do believe Alonso-Massa swap might have been very  smart move to ensure team's driver get the Championship but it really  left a bad taste int he mouth and ensured that I don't support Ferrari (until Alonso leaves? or get the team get punished?). And I can't get behind Vettel or  Red Bull. Well, if not Mark Webber, then let it be Jenson Button or  even Lewis Hamilton. I do believe Hamilton seems to be the most talented of the bunch. Shame that McLaren are so behind rite now.


----------



## birabudo (Oct 13, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> I was a Ferrari fan going into the season and ;probably very unlikely to  go back being a Ferrari fan. I do believe Alonso-Massa swap might have been very  smart move to ensure team's driver get the Championship but it really  left a bad taste int he mouth and ensured that I don't support Ferrari (until Alonso leaves? or get the team get punished?). And I can't get behind Vettel or  Red Bull. Well, if not Mark Webber, then let it be Jenson Button or  even Lewis Hamilton. I do believe Hamilton seems to be the most talented of the bunch. Shame that McLaren are so behind rite now.



Yeah Hamilton has had terrible luck these past few races. It also seems that the McLaren chassis is really fragile(even though all f1 cars are relatively fragile). I remember the 2009 brawn GP chassis was bulletproof last season it would  have been able to take those two collisions from Singapore and Monza.    

On another note I think the fia should ditch Korea and go back to Fuji 
that track produced awesome races


----------



## Sarun (Oct 13, 2010)

It only seemed yesterday (not really) when Hamilton and Button were leading, Red Bulls can't get their act together, Ferrari flopping etc.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 13, 2010)

Kubica is gonna throw a spanner into the works for someone on the run down to the title.

Korea is going ahead as planned.


----------



## SxR (Oct 14, 2010)

My project this year is gonna be on logistics and formula 1, I'll be goin to Mclaren's office in Silverstone next month, after the season's done. 

Also, I hope the Korean gp is a good race, I dont see too many overtaking opportunities on the track


----------



## Sarun (Oct 14, 2010)

Speaking of overtaking, who do you all think is the best overtaker in this season?


----------



## ssouske (Oct 14, 2010)

bernie takes care much of the logistics for f1 right? O_o especially if you score points... 

for korea, redbull claims that the long straight in korea will work against them... good news for mclaren and ferrari fans then...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 14, 2010)

Hamilton or Kobayashi

one of those two for me


----------



## SxR (Oct 14, 2010)

ssouske said:


> bernie takes care much of the logistics for f1 right? O_o especially if you score points...



No the teams have to arrange for moving their cars from race to race, booking tickets and hotels, arrange for food and other stuff on their own, its a bigger race than the race itself  The tires however are managed by the tire supplier, so bridgestone handles their own logistics seperately. 

And the best overtaker is Hamilton, Vettel is too impatient otherwise he is good too.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 14, 2010)

Bernie handles prize money for points scored by a constructor.

The teams usually use it as travel money for the next season.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2010)

ssouske said:


> that would be a nice twist for this season... even the similarities in the situation is uncanny... we have a ferrari driver who is in his debut year with the scarlet team... and 2 team mates willing to take each other out of the track... and like at that time, ferrari had an awesome last quarter of the season... scoring more points than their opponents...
> 
> so i guess the only thing missing now would be webber getting a mysterious problem in the last race and massa letting alonso take the win after leading the whole race...
> 
> EDIT: Track in korea given the green light by Charlie Whiting



let history repeat itself 



Cesc Fabregas said:


> that crying pussy does not deserve to be compared to kimi
> 
> i hope massa crashes into him in Brazil..........alonso must be so hated over there!!



well i wasn't comparing him. i was comparing the situation. it could have well been massa but he was being weak so. 

and i have no problem with alonso. he's shown his pace and he's shown he's at the top along with the red bull duo (and occasionally the mclaren's). now that kimi isn't around to dazzle me with his brilliance, i'm settling for the spaniard.


----------



## Godot (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone got the new F1 game? How does it compare to previous series (or my beloved F1 challenge 99-02)?


----------



## birabudo (Oct 16, 2010)

Godot said:


> Anyone got the new F1 game? How does it compare to previous series (or my beloved F1 challenge 99-02)?



The game is pretty good for code masters first attempt at an f1 game. Although it is not a sim so i still prefer rfactor in that respect however i think for an f1 fan it is a definite buy and the weather model is great.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 17, 2010)

Godot said:


> Anyone got the new F1 game? How does it compare to previous series (or my beloved F1 challenge 99-02)?



I got the game 2 weeks ago.
Its a nice game, and for the f1 fans its a must have.
The only thing that gets me off in this game is that you have to choose how the season is going and what your predictions are.
Talking to a fictional media in the game is boring........


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 22, 2010)

Korea looks likely to produce an exciting race.

love the track design and it should be brilliant once its complete.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 22, 2010)

Been following FP3 today and if FP3 is an indication of today's qualy session, we'll have a very competitive qualifying today... Kubica blitzed the track in the dying minutes of the 3rd session with a 1:37.345... followed by Hamilton, Alonso, Webber, Rosberg and Massa. vettel somewhere in 15th place... don't know what happened though... but he might be in trouble.  redbulls as usual are having problems on the long straight in S1 but are friggin strong in S2 where we have fast corners and S3 is pretty much a lottery cuz they have a ton of slow speed corners there. Mclarens and Renaults are VERY VERY quick in S1...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 23, 2010)

The grid seems just about perfect for a championship showdown


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 23, 2010)

Webber is gonna take this one and the championship.
/end


----------



## Sarun (Oct 23, 2010)

Why are Red Bulls said to be the fastest if they are not that quick in straights?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 23, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Why are Red Bulls aid to be the fastest if they are not that quick in straights?



their quicker in the high speed corners so they make up their time there.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 23, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> their quicker in the high speed corners so they make up their time there.


that and because the redbull creates so much downforce that they loose on thir top end speed because of drag... just look at renault... they're pulling massive top end speeds with the same engine. 

webber may be second but he will be starting on the dirty side of the track and its a new track with VERY VERY green/not so grippy surface. if alonso can take advantage of starting on the clean side, he can take webber. and rosberg can also do something about that. 
vettel though... he might end up taking out someone if he does another bad start.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2010)

GO, GO, GO


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2010)

SO DEPRESSING


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2010)

CRASHUUUUU


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 24, 2010)

STUPID GAY ALONSO!


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, today's GP was 

I was wondering the whole time when officials were going to end the GP.

Sutil's driving really amused me, Kobayashi was good too. I'm feeling sorry for red bull, especially Vettel. Hamilton is going to regret that restart.

And Schumi driving an anonymous race ends up 4th. 

The end of the championship is going to be killer.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 24, 2010)

Hamilton got lucky! if Rosberg didnt pawn him at the start, Webber would have taken him out 

Sutil tried to imitate God-bayashi, and failed

Alonso is ruthless, time for RB and McLaren to drop jenny and vettel............


----------



## SxR (Oct 24, 2010)

I hate these early morning starts, I missed the race again 
anyone know where I can watch the highlights?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 24, 2010)

race re-run in full at 2 on BBC


----------



## Godot (Oct 24, 2010)

Watched the entire thing, was fuckin awesome 

Feel so sorry for Webber & Rosberg. I'm very happy for Alonso though.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 24, 2010)

damn it... i just missed probably the 2nd most  race of this season... 

i did try to follow the race using live timing on my phone but meh... that sucked...


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 24, 2010)

great race, wonderful track, 25 delicious points for alonso, hamilton second, 11-point lead for alonso with 2 races to go. feels good man.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2010)

Alonso for the win, take that haters


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2010)

Renault engine let go on Vettel. Disappointing end for Webber.

Mclarens were mediocre in the wet.

nice race though


----------



## birabudo (Oct 24, 2010)

Very interesting race although i think they were behind the safety car a bit to long. 
But it was hilarious to watch  the mclaren crew cheer as the red bulls dropped out of the race.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 24, 2010)

all that alonso needs to do now is secure podiums for the next 2 races and the title is his... i think alonso is psychic... he said before that he'll need a win and some podiums to win the championship... only a cursed DNF can take away the title from alonso now... which is possible... given that he will be running used engines for the last 2 races...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2010)

Ferrari engine still has to make it through Brazil and Abu Dhabi 

my money is on Webber for the title.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2010)

I want Alonso to win, because honestly, he is the best driver out there


----------



## Godot (Oct 24, 2010)

I was honestly hoping for Webber to win this season, tbh. But I'll settle for Alonso, as I'm a big fan of him.



ssouske said:


> only a cursed DNF can take away the title from alonso now...



inb4 Button kamikaze


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2010)

I was a fan of Alonso before his cry baby nature showed up when he was at McLaren and now his absolute obsession with Hamilton at every turn which pissed off even his Ferrari team to tell him to STFU about Hamilton showed him for what he really is.

Now he just shows what kind of immature person he really is.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 24, 2010)

Just saw the whole race and it was awesome. I'm glad we have iplayer so I can take all the time to relax and watch.

Awesome race and I'm glad they did race. Hamilton did well apart from that mistake in turn one. I'm so glad he's back in the championshio. Alonso did great as well. Although both got lucky with Vettel going out. I'm glad he did though.

Really tired of Button and his failings we could have had lots of point in the constructor championship if he got some points.

It was nervey at the end since I was too scared that Hamilton might go off so glad it was over. Hopefully, Red Bull have the same fate next race and McLaren get some pace...but that is unlikely.

Well done to Alonso and Hamilton. Big winners this race. Too bad for Rosberg..so easily could have been Lewis. He finally got a little luck. Great way to have a debut for the new track. So much going on and loved how Lewis kept going "Let's race.", "It's almost Inter level"() while other were too scared.

On to the next race, Brazil. Can't wait.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2010)

*Enjoyable Races This Season*

what, in your opinion, has made the racing this year so enjoyable?

ban on testing
no refueling
f-duct
dark horses
Canada 
blown diffuser
development race
5 contenders
points system
changeable weather

I would have to say the ban on refueling. forcing drivers to make their passes on the track.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2010)

ban on testing is dumb idea imo.  They should let people test as much as they want.  Ban on refueling was a good thing.  Something that worked in 80s and early 90s glad to see that back.

Not too sure if points system has changed things all that much though.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 24, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> what, in your opinion, has made the racing this year so enjoyable?
> 
> ban on testing
> no refueling
> ...



A lot of people including me thought that it would be boring with no refueling. What helped in the 5 contender and red bull actually being so ahead at the start which made/forced the development race of McLaren and Ferrari and that catch-up makes it more entertaining since we have 2 more contenders(Vettel and Webber). 

I think the blown diffuser and f-duct goes with development race.
I think that played a major factor. After that we have the weather which is the main reason for so much fun we have now. Along with having one tyres of course.

I think these are the top reasons.

I don't like the ban on testing but it does make it less unpredicteble when people bring the new update but not that much. They should bring it back.

The point system did not change it that much, I think. But, I do like this one rather then the old format.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2010)

Blaze said:


> A lot of people including me thought that it would be boring with no refueling. What helped in the 5 contender and red bull actually being so ahead at the start which made/forced the development race of McLaren and Ferrari and that catch-up makes it more entertaining since we have 2 more contenders(Vettel and Webber).
> 
> I think the blown diffuser and f-duct goes with development race.
> I think that played a major factor. After that we have the weather which is the main reason for so much fun we have now. Along with having one tyres of course.
> ...



I also thought it would be boring with no refueling and Bahrain didn't help first impressions.

Red Bulls reliability issues at the start of the season kept the title alive until everyone could catch up with their pace.

the weather has been entertaining this year but a few of the dry races (excluding Canada) have produced enjoyable races. Britain and Singapore being on that shortlist.

The ban on testing has made the free practice sessions more entertaining to watch so I have few complaints there. I do feel that it could use a slight tweak though. Maybe something like allowing teams 3 or 4 testing days in the season as opposed to the 5 straight line test's their allowed to run.

I really like the sound the Mclaren makes when the exhausts feed the diffuser off throttle. Max Mosley said a big part of the show was the noise and it makes a nice noise to me 

The f-duct has made overtaking easier in my opinion and now a lot of the large straights throughout the calendar produce more overtaking opportunities than before.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 24, 2010)

i think these random failures and DNFs from each of the teams contributed the most in to the exciting wdc race. i also agree that the test bans were stupid. teams were slower in reacting to redbull's early advantage because of it.  had there been more testing, i bet mercedes would have been there in the mix...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2010)

ssouske said:


> i think these random failures and DNFs from each of the teams contributed the most in to the exciting wdc race. i also agree that the test bans were stupid. teams were slower in reacting to redbull's early advantage because of it.  had there been more testing, i bet mercedes would have been there in the mix...



Schumacher would have been a lot better this year if he was able to test.
He's got talent but he always refined it by testing. practice makes perfect.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 24, 2010)

like senna, schumacher's success stemmed from his work ethic. this testing ban crippled him. the simulators and karting can never be a replacement for driving a real car. remember in 05 when ferrari was strugling, schumacher was able to wriggle 3rd place in constructors because they were able to aggressively develop the car. thats no longer possible now. the only testing days you get are limited straight line tests and Friday...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 24, 2010)

I wonder how good Micheal will be next year? The car is likely to be geared more towards his liking than Rosberg's. I also wonder how much of the pre-season testing time he will occupy within the team?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2010)

ssouske said:


> like senna, schumacher's success stemmed from his work ethic. this testing ban crippled him. the simulators and karting can never be a replacement for driving a real car. remember in 05 when ferrari was strugling, schumacher was able to wriggle 3rd place in constructors because they were able to aggressively develop the car. thats no longer possible now. the only testing days you get are limited straight line tests and Friday...



Exactly, I know this may sound harsh but I am almost glad Senna isn't around to see what the sport he was king at has become.  I know the FIA want to cut costs and all but facts are facts.  The richest teams will near enough ALWAYS be top, those with less money will fail.

It isn't science but simple economics, the only way it is going to change is if all costs in F1 from wages to engines and testing equipment and beyond get paid for by Bernie and the FIA (Which isn't going to happen).

If the FIA and Bernie want more viewers they can't go far wrong than to basically say getting the cars close to their specs in the late 80s to early 90s.  More overtaking, more on edge driving and less aids.  It would all make for better racing.  Hell even Hamilton said that driving Senna's car was better than modern day stuff.  Though I think most of it was because the car was Senna's I can't help but think he meant the on the edge, manual gearbox etc compared to today's cars.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn Alonso gonna win


----------



## ssouske (Oct 26, 2010)

i just remembered something while reading an article about briatore's opinion on the WDC...

remember just 4 years ago, 2006 ferrari were in a similar predicament.  after trailing for most of the season, schumi lead the championship after winning in monza, and shanghai.  suzuka came.. the penultimate round of the season. and poof went schumacher's engine after leading almost half of the race.  he lost the race and the wdc in that race... 

now with alonso using a used engine for brazil and abu dhabi... will ferrari suffer another heart breaking failure?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope it does happen if it means Hamilton getting it.


Ferrari had to take a risk to compete with the other teams. If it does happen it would be really amusing.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 26, 2010)

Indeed hope bad for ferrari the cheating fucks


----------



## Blaze (Oct 26, 2010)

In terms of who I want the championship to got to:
1) Hamilton
2) Webber
after that I don't really care.




I never liked Ferrari although I do respect Alonso as a driver.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 26, 2010)

red bull are being retarded

they HAVE to bac webber now, so if it was vettel, webber 1,2 at brazil and gaylonso in 3rd, they would honestly not switch it?!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 26, 2010)

fucking gaylonso.....
what a retard!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 26, 2010)

i hope Gaylonso's engine blows in brazil, just like the way MS blew up in suzuka in 06 

plus his win at korea reminded me of his jam in Nurburgring 05 with kimi tyre in last lap

plus his such a gay


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 26, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> i hope Gaylonso's engine blows in brazil, just like the way MS blew up in suzuka in 06
> 
> plus his win at korea reminded me of his jam in Nurburgring 05 with kimi tyre in last lap
> 
> plus his such a gay



Hey hey dont compare gaylonso with Schumi  !
And Kimi is stupid for not comming back into F1.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 26, 2010)

Nemesis said:


> Exactly, I know this may sound harsh but I am almost glad Senna isn't around to see what the sport he was king at has become.  I know the FIA want to cut costs and all but facts are facts.  The richest teams will near enough ALWAYS be top, those with less money will fail.
> 
> It isn't science but simple economics, the only way it is going to change is if all costs in F1 from wages to engines and testing equipment and beyond get paid for by Bernie and the FIA (Which isn't going to happen).
> 
> If the FIA and Bernie want more viewers they can't go far wrong than to basically say getting the cars close to their specs in the late 80s to early 90s.  More overtaking, more on edge driving and less aids.  It would all make for better racing.  Hell even Hamilton said that driving Senna's car was better than modern day stuff.  Though I think most of it was because the car was Senna's I can't help but think he meant the on the edge, manual gearbox etc compared to today's cars.



Red Bull is a prime example of a privateer team doing well in F1. Its not so much the money but the personal and how innovative they can be.
The more well funded teams can throw money at their cars to make them faster but nothing can beat a creative engineer/aerodynamicist.

The budget cap is there to stop bigger teams throwing their endless resources at their cars and the ban on testing is to also reduce costs.

F1 has proven that whatever limits the rules place on cars the engineers will almost always find a way around it.

the double diffuser was a loophole in the rules 
the f-duct is a loophole in the rules
red bulls flexing front wing passes the rules

every time the formula has been changed a new innovation has sprung up. taking away the majority of aerodynamic pieces on the body of the cars was to make the racing closer but as a result all of ^those things popped up.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 26, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> Red Bull is a prime example of a privateer team doing well in F1. Its not so much the money but the personal and how innovative they can be.
> The more well funded teams can throw money at their cars to make them faster but nothing can beat a creative engineer/aerodynamicist.
> 
> The budget cap is there to stop bigger teams throwing their endless resources at their cars and the ban on testing is to also reduce costs.
> ...



The only real innovative thing on that list is the f-duct.
We all know about the flexing parts from a couple of years back.
Ferrari decided to mount the back wing on really thin brackets. So that the rear wing would lean a bit to the back on high speeds. A few times the back wing flexed so heavily that it broke the brackets.
As we saw when every now and then a back wing would suddenly fall off !
The blown (double) diffuser from Red Bull actually is a neat invention of Renault. They had it on the R40 and R50 in 1983 ! >_<
Nobody knows why the other didnt put it on their cars after that.....


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 26, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> The only real innovative thing on that list is the f-duct.
> We all know about the flexing parts from a couple of years back.
> Ferrari decided to mount the back wing on really thin brackets. So that the rear wing would lean a bit to the back on high speeds. A few times the back wing flexed so heavily that it broke the brackets.
> As we saw when every now and then a back wing would suddenly fall off !
> ...



no one used a double diffuser because it was against the rules. Brawn found a loophole in the rules and made a legal double diffuser.
Red bulls flexing parts actually pass load tests so I consider it innovative 

I didn't know that Renault had a blown diffuser in the 80's. Was it outlawed after that or did teams simply not use it?


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 26, 2010)

Liking the Alonso hate


----------



## Sarun (Oct 26, 2010)

I am hoping Webber gets the next two races. Two wins get 50 points. If  Alonso finishes 2nd in both, that gives him 36 points. Alonso now has 11  point lead over Webber. If what I hoped happened to Webber and Alonso  trails behind him (Webber: 220 + 50 = 270; Alonso: 231 + 36 = 267),  Webber gets the title. Anyone but Alonso (and Vettel) for me this  season. Sucks that Hamilton crashed too much this season and Button fell  off the pace. Wanted Mclaren to get the Constructor title.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 26, 2010)

Hearing that Australian anthem twice more would be nice


----------



## Sarun (Oct 26, 2010)

Would Kimi (ever) gonna return to F1? I miss him. And I do like to see  Schumi remaining in the F1. He brings in the nostalgia.pek


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 27, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> no one used a double diffuser because it was against the rules. Brawn found a loophole in the rules and made a legal double diffuser.
> Red bulls flexing parts actually pass load tests so I consider it innovative
> 
> I didn't know that Renault had a blown diffuser in the 80's. Was it outlawed after that or did teams simply not use it?



Clearly the double diffuser wasnt against the rules, otherwise Brawn wasnt allowed to use it. And it isnt a loopwhole in the rules.
Brawn just used the space available at the back of the car in a very keen way. 
Flexing parts in the F1 are as old as the way to rome.
Even the chasis is flexible in the front. And I know that because after the fia made clear that the check ups on flexible part would be tougher both Mercedes GP and McLaren made some changes to it, otherwise they wouldnt pass the tests.
Anyway, most things have already been invented before.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 27, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Would Kimi (ever) gonna return to F1? I miss him. And I do like to see  Schumi remaining in the F1. He brings in the nostalgia.pek



Dont think so


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 27, 2010)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Clearly the double diffuser wasnt against the rules, otherwise Brawn wasnt allowed to use it. And it isnt a loopwhole in the rules.
> Brawn just used the space available at the back of the car in a very keen way.
> Flexing parts in the F1 are as old as the way to rome.
> Even the chasis is flexible in the front. And I know that because after the fia made clear that the check ups on flexible part would be tougher both Mercedes GP and McLaren made some changes to it, otherwise they wouldnt pass the tests.
> Anyway, most things have already been invented before.





flexing parts are nothing new, but the way Red Bull accomplished their flexing wing that stood up to an increased load test was pretty special.

All the top teams had to make changes to their floors to pass the new load test.


----------



## Yamata no Orochi (Oct 27, 2010)

Blaze said:


> A lot of people including me thought that it would be boring with no refueling. What helped in the 5 contender and red bull actually being so ahead at the start which made/forced the development race of McLaren and Ferrari and that catch-up makes it more entertaining since we have 2 more contenders(Vettel and Webber).
> 
> I think the blown diffuser and f-duct goes with development race.
> I think that played a major factor. After that we have the weather which is the main reason for so much fun we have now. Along with having one tyres of course.
> ...


The ban on refueling has potentially stopped Red Bull from walking the title like Ferrari did in 2002 and 2004. Back in the refueling days the faster cars could afford to run more fuel in the race and beat the slower cars on strategy - that possibility is gone now. Low fuel qualifying, you screw up then tough. Drivers take more risk now on the track.



ssouske said:


> like senna, schumacher's success stemmed from his work ethic. this testing ban crippled him. the simulators and karting can never be a replacement for driving a real car. remember in 05 when ferrari was strugling, schumacher was able to wriggle 3rd place in constructors because they were able to aggressively develop the car. thats no longer possible now. the only testing days you get are limited straight line tests and Friday...


I don't understand all these excuses for Schumacher. He's had as much testing as his relatively unknown teammate and is being trounced by him. 

Schumacher is too used to being pampered in an environment which was built around him and for him while having a de facto number two driver as a teammate. Ferrari obviously listened to him when developing the handling of their cars and in the era of the tyre war Bridgestone built their tyres to suit his preferences just as well. Things are more equalised now and we're seeing him struggle. There are no excuses. And I say this as a person who previously saw him as superior to Senna, now I hold a heavily revised opinion.


----------



## ssouske (Oct 27, 2010)

at 40-something years of age... and after 3 years of no competitive driving, you still call schumacher giving out excuses? O_o really... and nico rosberg a relatively unknown driver? i have to disagree with that. 

i must agree though that lack of in-season testing has hurt everyone. in the past, we see rookies improve a whole lot at the end of the season. its that or they're just shit. but now, its the end of the season and drivers like petrov continue to DNF for silly reasons.  in-season testing is there not just to improve the car. its also there so that drivers can improve their race craft and get to know their cars more. in the past, schumacher would win a race and then hop back in his car on monday to continue testing... no wonder he won that many races... now he is almost back in the rookie level especially since the cars now are WAY WAY too different from the 248F1 he last drove competitively.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 28, 2010)

i've always been a mclaren fan. and hamilton is one reason why i'll forevermore be a mclaren fan. the only reason i liked ferrari was when kimi was their driver. i also find alonso very talented and deserving to be wdc. so it doesn't matter that he's in ferrari, a team i've disliked since hakkinen days, so long as he's got his 3rd shot.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 29, 2010)

*Which Formula Produced Better Drivers?*

Even though it might be too early for this question.

Which feeder formula has produced better drivers? Formula3000 or GP2?

I'm leaning towards GP2 because the drivers don't have the same luxuries that others had in the past (testing ban) but they have still been able to produce the goods most of the time.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 1, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> i've always been a mclaren fan. and hamilton is one reason why i'll forevermore be a mclaren fan. the only reason i liked ferrari was when kimi was their driver. i also find alonso very talented and deserving to be wdc. so it doesn't matter that he's in ferrari, a team i've disliked since hakkinen days, so long as he's got his 3rd shot.


LOL! we're complete opposites then... the one team i really really hate is mclaren... as i mentioned before, its because the very first race i saw was 98 spa... dc in a mclaren fumbled while he is being lapped by schumi in the red car. causing schumi to DNF. and in those days ferrari were not even winning consistently back then... anyhow, i am a huge ferrari fan and i dun care who drives for the scarlet team. i'll support them no matter how much hate they get from haters.


aiyanah said:


> Even though it might be too early for this question.
> 
> Which feeder formula has produced better drivers? Formula3000 or GP2?
> 
> I'm leaning towards GP2 because the drivers don't have the same luxuries that others had in the past (testing ban) but they have still been able to produce the goods most of the time.


so far, the GP2 products have impressed definitely... hamilton, rosberg, Kobayashi, and to an extent, Hulkenberg raced well in their rookie seasons. (given that hulkenberg did not get much testing... he's right there with rubens at times)
though there were other drivers that came from f3000 and impressed during their rookie seasons... Mark Webber, Alonso, Vettel, Kubica though some did have to go through the minardi or jordan school of F1 for their first season... to some extent, sato also impressed... big time... haha!

some F1 news:
Bernie calls new teams "Cripples" "useless" "embarrassment"

for abu dhabi, alonso will be using the qualifying engine he used in bahrain which has very low milage...


----------



## Blaze (Nov 1, 2010)

If Bernie made sure they had everything set-up so the new teams can plan well before the new season then this would not have happened. I really dislike that guy.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 1, 2010)

Bernie finally slams the new teams 

Alonso using an engine from the beginning of the year? thats one old engine.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2010)

an old engine yes... but its got low mileage because it only did qualifying in Bahrain... they had to change it out because they were afraid that the F60 was overheating... 

this year's rules state that drivers are given an allocation of 8 engines. they can change engines in between races without penalties as long as they're using only 8 engines. also, teams are allowed to only use one engine for saturday or sunday. for friday, they can use any other engine as long as it is part of the 8 engines allocated.

because ferrari switched the engine after qualifying, they were not allowed to run that qualifying engine except for friday free practice or in Abu Dhabi.

as long as the race engine they have for brazil does not go up in smoke, they might be able to turn up the wick on that last engine and punch out a few more horses since its only doing abu dhabi...


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 2, 2010)

Bernie's judgement on the new teams is kinda harsh. Its been a while since any team has had to start from scratch as opposed to picking up where an old team left off.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2010)

ssouske said:


> LOL! we're complete opposites then... the one team i really really hate is mclaren... as i mentioned before, its because the very first race i saw was 98 spa... dc in a mclaren fumbled while he is being lapped by schumi in the red car. causing schumi to DNF. and in those days ferrari were not even winning consistently back then... anyhow, i am a huge ferrari fan and i dun care who drives for the scarlet team. i'll support them no matter how much hate they get from haters[/url]



Like hell

That whole thing was Schumachers Fault,  Coulthard was going slow but the way the rain was during that race no driver should be pushing it too hard anyway.  Especially after the massive pile up at the start.

He drove into a spray FFS (Spray = Car there duhr) and crashed into the driver.  His fault he just thinks he could get everything his way (Which came about after the stupid decision the FIA gave in 94 Aussie GP) and the FIA being in his pocket was just bitching about anything and everything.


----------



## ssouske (Nov 2, 2010)

right... schumacher's fault... i still call it DC's stupid fault... he braked way too early for the bus stop while schumi took the racing line going into the bus stop. and since coulthard was already there, no need to risk everything and dive inside the bus stop. 94 is a different story... its schumi's fault but then he didn't get DQ'ed like in 97...


----------



## Eau Rouge (Nov 4, 2010)

I`m a die hard Tifoso, but I have huge respect for the Mclaren team. They always threat their drivers equally, they don`t behave themselves like divas.



And yeah.... I hate RBR and Vettel.


Forza Fernando, Forza Felipe, Forza Ferrari, take the title in Brazil!


----------



## Sarun (Nov 4, 2010)

I kindah don't like Ferrari due to course of this season. I had a on and  off like with McLaren. I don't like Red Bull (but want Webber to win  the title) but not as much as I don't like Ferrari.

Maybe Toyato should come back or I should start pulling for either  Williams or Force India. I think I'm ignoring Renault in all of  this but best of wishes to Kubica, I hope he reaches up there in  the future.


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 6, 2010)

HulkenBerg is a beast. 

I knew he was talented but damn...


----------



## Godot (Nov 6, 2010)

FUCK YEAH WILLIAMS


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2010)

Hulkenberg


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 6, 2010)

:datHulk


----------



## wsc (Nov 6, 2010)

LMAO over 1s!!
dathulk indeed lolol


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## birabudo (Nov 6, 2010)

I really have to give props to Hulkenburg 1 second ahead of the red bulls was insane even if he had high down force .
Maybe Ferrari paid Williams to use high down force to get in front of the red bulls


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 7, 2010)

that was a monster time hulk.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 7, 2010)

So I read the report that Button and his pals were on a armoured car when a group of thugs came near to it with a gun.

Too bad Button wasn't killed.


----------



## Godot (Nov 7, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> So I read the report that Button and his pals were on a armoured car when a group of thugs came near to it with a gun.
> 
> Too bad Button wasn't killed.


----------



## SxR (Nov 7, 2010)

I really loved the old bus stop chicane, they fucked it up now


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 7, 2010)

tbh, if they carjacked Pele in brazil............they would carjack ANYONE!!


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2010)

8 point lead for Alonso. Abu Dhabi should be good.
Today wasn't a memorable race btw.

And RB won constructors championship.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats RB. Last race will be thrilling, in regards to who wins. 3 drivers still got a chance after all.


----------



## Godot (Nov 7, 2010)

Tbh my money's on Webber, however Alonso has the best chance imo.

If Alonso wins the WDC by less than 7 points, there will be mountains of trolls yelling "Cheater"


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 7, 2010)

RB clinch constructors championship, congrats.

Abu Dhabi will be interesting, Alonso using his Bahrain engine


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 7, 2010)

Its alonsos to lose

RB are gay for bumming vettel............

and they will pay for it

ALonso is master troll :ho


----------



## Blaze (Nov 7, 2010)

Meh, it's most likely going to be a Red Bull driver...they have the qualifying advantage and if pole then it would be between them.


I say Webber might win.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 7, 2010)

Godot said:


> If Alonso wins the WDC by less than 7 points, there will be mountains of trolls yelling "Cheater"



Trolls? Come on, if he does win the title by less than 7, the title "cheater" legitimately fits.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 8, 2010)

Ferrari could seriously mind fuck SV

imagine its Vet,Web,x,Massa,ALonso with afew laps to go

as it stands, SV has the title, but he knows that Massa will most likely to let the Troll past him.

conundrum


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 8, 2010)

Proud of Alonso.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 8, 2010)

i'm proud of alonso as well. a podium finish will do it for him as long as webber doesn't win.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 9, 2010)

Can't believe how much hate I have on Ferrari right now. They were my favorites coming into this season along with McLaren. Hopefully McLaren gets the title next year (Hamilton was so unlucky this season wvwn though I preferrred Button or Webber to win the title this season) or if Webber have awesome race and RB spports him, I would back RB.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 9, 2010)

Alonso can go eat a dick


----------



## Il Diavolo (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Jαmes (Nov 13, 2010)

superb alonso starts 2 places ahead of webber


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 14, 2010)

Last race and no one posts here? :ho

I'm secretly rooting for Webber but by the looks of it now, his chances are slim 

And lol Alonso


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 14, 2010)

Watching that assclown Vettel run away with my boy Alonso's championship T_T


----------



## Sindri (Nov 14, 2010)

choco bao bao said:


> Last race and no one posts here? :ho



I'm too busy watching Alonso get raped by Petrov. :ho


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 14, 2010)

And it's Vettel


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 14, 2010)

MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 14, 2010)

i'd have preferred hamilton if not alonso but oh well, vettel deserves the championship. he's worked amazingly hard for it amidst blown engines and crashes abundant. 

webber is the biggest loser here


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah but Vettel is kinda a dick. I was a fan of his till his mid season shenanigans with Webber :I


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2010)

No team orders, no moving over, none of that.

And still Champion.

Take that crybaby and Ferrari


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 14, 2010)

On his in-lap Alonso expressed his anger at Petrov as the cars went side-by-side. "Get real son," says Brundle


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 14, 2010)

Petrov deserves a medal. 

Just saying.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 14, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> On his in-lap Alonso expressed his anger at Petrov as the cars went side-by-side. "Get real son," says Brundle


Heat of the moment, I'm pretty sure you won't hear a peep out of alonso by tomorrow. If he's still complaining after clearing his head, then shame on him though.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 14, 2010)

petrov will get sent a load of hookers to his hotel room as a git from Horner


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 14, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Yeah but Vettel is kinda a dick. I was a fan of his till his mid season shenanigans with Webber :I



i do think he talks too much. he could learn a thing or two from kimi.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2010)

what, not giving a damn next year then run off to rally?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 14, 2010)

OH come on they are racers, let their mouths race.

I can't believe I haven't wantched a SINGLE race this season


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 14, 2010)

webbo isnt confirmed for '11 right?

kimi sponsored by RB in rally right?

possible move?

Kimi wasnt really too haps being linked with renault, but the WC winning team?


----------



## SxR (Nov 14, 2010)

FUCK VETTEL and FUCK FORMULA 1


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2010)

Well that was...unexpected


----------



## birabudo (Nov 14, 2010)

Well it was a good season would have like to see Hamilton win but still rather have Vettel over Alonso although i would like Webber over both.  Petrov had a great drive and Renault  really spoiled it for ferrari. Still Mclaren did really well this season if you take the cars pace into consideration.


----------



## Rod (Nov 14, 2010)

Alonso: %$$#%&&*$....&$¨&#¨*&...&#&%¨$.*#*$&$*$_|_...


PETROLLV: U mad bro?


----------



## Sorin (Nov 14, 2010)

FUCK YEAH VETTEL...


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 14, 2010)

Vettel deserves this title. Holy shit youngest WC

lol Alonso bitching to Petrov


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2010)

Note to Alonso

Just because you are in a Ferrari and you used to race for Renault does not mean that these drivers have to give way for you when you are on the same lap.

Lol at Brundle's comment about it though.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 14, 2010)

lol 

''Vitali, Fernando is faster then you''


----------



## Mori` (Nov 14, 2010)

Good result    .


----------



## wsc (Nov 14, 2010)

Vitaly Fernando is faster than you!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2010)

This just in

Stewards Enquiry: Alonso's car found to be underweight following toys from pram throwing incident after race.


----------



## wsc (Nov 14, 2010)

Copied from PF1


----------



## Godot (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats Vettel. You drove like a fucking boss today.


----------



## Rod (Nov 14, 2010)

However, should I add, Abu Dhabi's Marina Yas Circuit is pretty majestic and really joyful to eyes but again kind of letdown in terms of racing. Only 3 overtakes the whole event.

Also, the teams will remain in the circuit as testing already starts next week for new Pirelli tyres.


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 14, 2010)

No one seems to mention the incident that allowed Petrov and Rosberg to change tires. Thus giving them an advantage against Alonso and Webber.

Schumacher *nearly losing his head.*

Just too early on the throttle and spun the car



Rod said:


> However, should I add, Abu Dhabi's Marina Yas Circuit is pretty majestic and really joyful to eyes but again kind of letdown in terms of racing. Only 3 overtakes the whole event.



Herman Tilke is to blame.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Nov 14, 2010)

I am a little bit late, but... Vettel what an awesome guy , congratulations you deserved  to be the champion


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 14, 2010)

ok guys, time for teams for 2011!!

im calling Kubica to replace Massa!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2010)

Kubica would be a fool to do so.

Sure he needs to be in a good team but not a number 2 to anyone.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 14, 2010)

Kubica can match Alonso, he wont be a number 2.

Hulkenburg and Petrov swap seats. calling it.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2010)

It is Ferrari,  Alonso will be number 1 with someone else as number 2.  It is how they do things.

They are not McLaren (mostly) or Red bull.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 14, 2010)

Kubica already signed with Renault and Ferrari already signed both their drivers


----------



## Blaze (Nov 14, 2010)

Well done to Vettel. Awesome race by him. That Alonso incident was lulzy. In a way this would make it even more exciting for next year. With KERS and adjustable wings as well. Renault and Williiams can hopefully add themselves next year and we could have an even better season then this.


----------



## Rod (Nov 15, 2010)

Pretty cool intereview with Rob Smedley in Globo, he says Alonso and Massa use nearly the same setup, however, they're totally different when braking as Alonso does so earlier and because of that gets the optimum line inside the curve while Massa brakes really late and because of that he sacrifices the best line while turning but this keeps power and it boosts greatly the exit of the corner. The issue, Smedley pointed, resides precisely in the fact that as Fernando spends more time in the braking he is able to generate alot of heat in the tyres while Massa not, as he spends a reduced time in curves, this is what is up.

Rob added that Schumi and Felipe have the same style, and that's why they seem to be both this year passing by same strong tyre issues, however, with the new regulations that are coming for 2011 they are bent on that drivers with this particular style will tend to be strong.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 15, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Kubica already signed with Renault and Ferrari already signed both their drivers



Kimi had a contract, and they cut it so they can replace him with a diva


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 15, 2010)

any chance of seeing Pastor Maldonado with a F1 drive next year?


----------



## Sarun (Nov 15, 2010)

Would Webber be close again?


----------



## wsc (Nov 16, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> any chance of seeing Pastor Maldonado with a F1 drive next year?



I think he is with William, they drop Hulk :\


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 16, 2010)

i just want kimi back. nothing else matters


----------



## Rod (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 16, 2010)

sarun uchiha said:


> Would Webber be close again?



nope, just as massa 08, that was his one shot............


----------



## Sarun (Nov 16, 2010)

Vettel had lost about 66 points due to technical failures, it seems, in this season.


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

First big guns test with new Pirelli tyres:

1. Felipe Massa Ferrari *1m40.170s *94
2. Sebastian Vettel Red Bull *1m40.500s *77
3. Gary Paffett McLaren *1m40.874s *94
4. Kamui Kobayashi Sauber *1m40.950s *83
5. Robert Kubica Renault *1m41.032s *39
6. Rubens Barrichello Williams *1m41.425s *91
7. Paul di Resta Force India* 1m41.615s *20
8. Nico Rosberg Mercedes *1m41.778s *81
9. Jaime Alguersuari Toro Rosso *1m42.019s *71
10. Adrian Sutil Force India *1m42.859s *20
11. Timo Glock Virgin *1m44.124s *78
12. Heikki Kovalainen Lotus *1m44.686s *88
13. Pastor Maldonado Hispania *1m45.728s *83 


_-Too early to talk yes, but good sign for Ferrari and particulary Massa, it was expected he would try some laps in the edge in order to check indeed if these tyres do suit his style, positive feedback._

_“It was a positive start to begin to understand the behaviour of the Pirelli tyres. I felt at ease right from the start and there were no unpleasant surprises. We tried two different types and acquired a lot of data which will be useful for the Italian company to develop the tyres still further for the start of the 2011 season: on the hards, there were some difficulties over a long run while the softs worked well both on the very first lap and also after they had done a larger number of laps.”_ - Felipe Massa, 19 Nov 2010.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking cool, Bernie


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 27, 2010)

Bernie got fucked up


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 30, 2010)

Hmm so the ferrari hitmen decided to attack bernie cause he couldn't find a loop hole in the F1 rules to hand the title to alonso?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 8, 2010)

ok, theres 2 lotuses...........renault lotus............and team lotus

both plan to run black and gold

confusion people?!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 8, 2010)

confusion maybe.

But lotus in black and gold = Win


----------



## Sarun (Jan 26, 2011)

this place seems dead.

Hope Webber to have another great year, this time win it?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 26, 2011)

That's cause there is nothing there yet...

As always hoping for McLaren to develop a competitive car.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 26, 2011)

Force India haven't confirmed either of their drivers yet
any guesses who might get the seats?


----------



## Rod (Jan 28, 2011)

Ladies & Gentlemen, to officially debut this year of 2011:

_La Ferrari F150_




*Spoiler*: _ Scuderia Ferrari challenger inside_ 











[/quote]




Chassis

* Carbon-fibre and honeycomb composite structure
    * Gearbox: Ferrari longitudinal gearbox
    * Differential: Limited-slip differential
    * Command: Semiautomatic sequential electronically controlled gearbox – quick shift
    * Number of gears: 7 +Reverse
    * Brakes: Brembo ventilated carbon-fibre disc brakes
    * Suspension: Independent suspension, push-rod activated torsion springs front and rear
    * Weight with water, lubricant and driver: 640 kg
    * BBS Wheels (front and rear): 13”


Engine

 * Type: 056
    * Number of cylinders: 8
    * Cylinder block in sand cast aluminium: V 90°
    * Number of valves: 32
    * Pneumatic distribution
    * Total displacement: 2398 cm3
    * Piston bore: 98 mm
    * Weight: 95 kg
    * Electronic injection and ignition
    * Fuel: Shell V-Power
    * Lubricant: Shell Helix Ultra

​


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 28, 2011)

ferrari are poo

hope alonso gets spanked by RBR and VMM


----------



## Shinobi killer (Feb 1, 2011)

Petrov anyone?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 3, 2011)

unofficial test times from Valencia


*Spoiler*: _day one_ 



Unofficial Tuesday test times from Valencia:
1. Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull, 1:13.769, 93 Laps
2. Nico Hulkenberg, Force India, 1:13.938, 71 Laps
3. Gary Paffett, McLaren, 1:14.292, 91 Laps
4. Paul di Resta, Force India, 1:14.461, 28 Laps
5. Fernando Alonso, Ferrari, 1:14.553, 98 Laps
6. Kamui Kobayashi, Sauber, 1:15.621, 64 Laps
7. Jerome D’Ambrosio, Virgin, 1:16.003, 71 Laps
8. Vitaly Petrov, Renault, 1:16.351, 28 Laps
9. Michael Schumacher, Mercedes GP, 1:16.450, 15 Laps
10. Jaime Alguersuari, Toro Rosso, 1:17.214, 19 Laps
11. Rubens Barrichello, Williams, 1:17.335, 77 Laps
12. Narain Karthikeyan, HRT, 1:18.020, 45 Laps
13. Nico Rosberg, Mercedes GP, 1:19.930, nine Laps






*Spoiler*: _day two_ 



Unofficial Wednesday test times from Valencia:
1. Fernando Alonso, Ferrari, 1:13.307, 108 Laps 
2. Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull, 1:13.614, 43 Laps
3. Paul di Resta, Force India, 1:13.844, 111 Laps
4. Lewis Hamilton, McLaren, 1:14.353, 83 Laps
5. Robert Kubica, Renault, 1:14.412, 104 Laps
6. Narain Karthikeyan, HRT, 1:14.472, 80 Laps
7. Nico Rosberg, Mercedes GP, 1:14.645, 69 Laps
8. Timo Glock, Virgin, 1:15.408, 34 Laps
9. Rubens Barrichello, Williams, 1:16.023, 50 Laps
10. Sergio Perez, Sauber, 1:16.198, 42 Laps
11. Pastor Maldonado, Williams, 1:16.266, 29 Laps
12. Sebastien Buemi, Toro Rosso, 1:16.359, 46 Laps
13. Jaime Alguersuari, Toro Rosso, 1:16.474, 64 Laps
14. Mark Webber, Red Bull, 1:17.365, 17 Laps
15. Heikki Kovalainen, Lotus, 1:20.649, 15 Laps






*Spoiler*: _day three_ 



Unofficial Thursday test times from Valencia:
1. Robert Kubica, Renault, 1:13.144, 95 Laps
2. Adrian Sutil, Force India, 1:13.201, 117 Laps
3. Jenson Button, McLaren, 1:13.553, 105 Laps
4. Mark Webber, Red Bull, 1:13.936, 105 Laps
5. Felipe Massa, Ferrari, 1:14.017, 80 Laps
6. Timo Glock, Virgin, 1:14.207, 114 Laps
7. Pastor Maldonado, Williams, 1:14.299, 101 Laps
8. Sergio Perez, Sauber, 1:14.458, 103 Laps
9. Michael Schumacher, Mercedes GP, 1:14.537, 110 Laps
10. Sebastien Buemi, Toro Rosso, 1:14.801, 73 Laps
11. Narain Karthikeyan, HRT, 1:16.535, 63 Laps
12. Jarno Trulli, Lotus, 1:31.477, 38 Laps


----------



## SxR (Feb 6, 2011)

> *Kubica suffers multiple injuries in rally crash*
> 
> Renault race driver Robert Kubica has been diagnosed with multiple fractures to his right arm, leg and hand after suffering a high-speed accident on Sunday while competing in the Ronde di Andora Rally in Italy.
> 
> ...





Hope he recovers soon


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 6, 2011)

^ he might lose a hand to those injuries


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2011)

Lets hope he doesn't and that he can recover fully and in time for the 2012 season.  As it is almost certain he won't be available for even the last races of 2011


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 6, 2011)

Kubi 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2011)

Who will replace Kubica this year ?
Maybe Heidfeld, Hulkenberg or will it be one of the renault reserve drivers ?
Senna, Ho-pin Tung, Grosjean ?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

Senna's in line to replace him


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Senna's in line to replace him



I dont think Senna will replace him !
He cant carry a team.
And he;s not even close to winning a grand prix.
I think they want a more routined driver.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

they have Grosjean and Senna as reserves
both have the same amount of experience at top level racing
Senna will more than likely edge it based on the advertising value of the Senna name if Kubica cant recover for the start of the season


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> they have Grosjean and Senna as reserves
> both have the same amount of experience at top level racing
> Senna will more than likely edge it based on the advertising value of the Senna name if Kubica cant recover for the start of the season




Senna, Tung, Grosjean, Fauzy and Charouz are renaults reserve drivers.
Grosjean doesnt have the experience that Senna has.
And this season is over for Kubica, but do you really think they will put a inexperienced driver in the car that is meant for their nr1 driver ?
Advertising of the Senna name ? This doesnt make any sense for me at all. 
If there are better drivers out there why would you put Senna in your car ?
For his name ? LOL, keep in mind that Renault wants to win races this year.
It would even be more likely that they put Kimi in their car.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

Kimi wont return to F1, he confirmed that last year

if anything they'll sign Hulkenberg for the season and see how he matches up to Petrov


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Kimi wont return to F1, he confirmed that last year
> 
> if anything they'll sign Hulkenberg for the season and see how he matches up to Petrov



I know, i said it would be more likely if Kimi filled in for Kubica then Senna for Kubica. LOL


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2011)

i should stop post while drunk 

did Heidfeld show enough last year to earn a seat for this season?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 10, 2011)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> I dont think Senna will replace him !
> He cant carry a team.
> And he;s not even close to winning a grand prix.
> I think they want a more routined driver.



I would not write Senna off.  Sure he isn't showing the greatness of his uncle yet (Ayrton's death put Bruno off carting for years before he returned) but when Ayrton himself says "He will be better than me" about a guy you don't sit back.  You take the guy and nurture him up.

A person doesn't lose their natural talents which Bruno is full of.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Feb 10, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> I would not write Senna off.  Sure he isn't showing the greatness of his uncle yet (Ayrton's death put Bruno off carting for years before he returned) but when Ayrton himself says "He will be better than me" about a guy you don't sit back.  You take the guy and nurture him up.
> 
> A person doesn't lose their natural talents which Bruno is full of.



Im already writing Senna off. Renault wants a driver with experience who can actually win a race. Thats why Heidfeld is taking over the drivers seat at the next test session. It would be stupid to put a rookie in the car you want to develop during the season.
Renault is evaluating Heidfelds performance at the next test session in Jerez. If he makes a good impression he will get the seat !
If not they will probably ask Liuzzi or de la Rosa.
But I dont think it will come that far.
Im already voting for Heidfeld.


----------



## Teach (Feb 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Kimi wont return to F1, he confirmed that last year
> 
> if anything they'll sign Hulkenberg for the season and see how he matches up to Petrov



Kimi hasn't said anything about not joining this year or the next one. He has recently said that he may come back to F1.

Kimi will never sign with Renault, Eric Boullier used Kimi's name to pump more money from Petrov when they were discussing on prolonging Petrov's career in Renault. Kimi personally busted his balls for this.

Eric is so fucking butthurt about Kimi now. When he was asked if Kimi is a possible candidate to join now that Kubica got hurt, he practically said hell no.


----------



## Godot (Feb 21, 2011)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2011)

lol the one race least likely to be entertaining has been dropped
calendar just got one race better


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 21, 2011)

Meh. Delayed start of season = annoyance


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Problem, arabic world?

I think I never watched a race in Bahrain.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't care watch GP is but the fact that i get annoyed for the season delay, fucking Bernie should had a backup plan


----------



## Godot (Feb 27, 2011)

I think you're under-estimating the amount of time and money needed to stage a GP 

I don't think any country would appreciate their GP being brought forward, or wasting millions of pounds just to be an emergency back-up in case of the very rare chance that a GP is cancelled.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd be happy to host a GP in my back yard


----------



## Sarun (Mar 24, 2011)

woa, woa, 1st race is coming near and this thread is in page 2.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 24, 2011)

Im in need of my dosis F1


----------



## Sarun (Mar 24, 2011)

Predictions, please? What do u rate McLaren's chances?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 24, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Predictions, please? What do u rate McLaren's chances?



Mclaren? Im not really a mclaren fan but i dont think they will be racing for podium places the next few races. The car looked agressive and competative but during the tests they came to the conclusion that their new exhaustsystem didnt work. They changed it again allong with the bottom plate of the car. So I dont really know about them.
I think its gonna be between Ferrari, Red Bull and Mercedes. Maybe Renault would give us a surprise. 
Its so hard to see who is competative if we only have the tests, because they are just tests. xD


----------



## hemanthjava (Mar 25, 2011)

Watch F1 Australian Grand Prix 2011 Live Stream Online live from Albert Park here. Qantas Australian Grand Prix 2011 is a Formula One motor race scheduled to be held on March 27, 2011 at the Albert Park Circuit.

here


----------



## birabudo (Mar 25, 2011)

I do not expect a lot from Mclaren I think they took too much risk with their design and they are having problems with reliability. I think the red bulls will take first with Ferrari in second I also expect good things from Williams and Mercedes


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 25, 2011)

McLaren 1-2 in final practice. But I'm not gettin too carried away.

I still believe they have the best duo, but I think despite the final practice run the car is still some way behind ferrair and red bull.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 25, 2011)

practice in 2 hrs, rite?


----------



## Godot (Mar 26, 2011)

Qualifying results:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Vettel, take a fucking bow. That was incredible.

Disappointed that Virgin and Lotus are still quite a bit behind, but at least they were close. Hisapnia on the other hand, they look like a bunch of idiots right now.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2011)

Ferrari further back than I'd expect.

What's going on with Heidfeld


----------



## Godot (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh I can't wait for the weekly dose of "If Kubica was in that car..."


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2011)

Alonso being up to over a second behind Vettel must be pretty devastating.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 26, 2011)

it's more like vettel being so much faster than alonso and the rest. i hope vettel keeps this pace and wins another championship, 2nd schumacher incoming


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope you don't mean current schumacher.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 26, 2011)

ofc not


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2011)

Vetel has always been epic at qualifying. His race pace, meh, not usually as impressive.

That being said, to be that far ahead of his team mate is quite odd.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 26, 2011)

Vettel has shown some impressive races last year and i think he's one of the best drivers atm. he made some mistakes last year and without them he would've won the championship even earlier. as he gets more experience he will wipe the floor with Alonso and hamilton as long as his car is capable of letting him do so.
for me Vettel and Alonso are in their own league, but the Red Bull SEEMS to be better right now, lets see if Ferrari can catch up with them. i would love to see Vettel @Ferrari when his contract with Red Bull ends


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 26, 2011)

Koba is well placed for raped 

lol nando

you fucker


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> Vettel has shown some impressive races last year and i think he's one of the best drivers atm. he made some mistakes last year and without them he would've won the championship even earlier. as he gets more experience he will wipe the floor with Alonso and hamilton as long as his car is capable of letting him do so.
> for me Vettel and Alonso are in their own league, but the Red Bull SEEMS to be better right now, lets see if Ferrari can catch up with them. i would love to see Vettel @Ferrari when his contract with Red Bull ends



Wipe the floor with hamilton?

Everyone makes mistakes. If I used your logic I could say the same thing. If hamilton had not made all those silly mistakes he could have won the title. In a car that for the most part was over a second behind all season.

I wasnt trying to imply that vettel wasnt good in race condition, I was merely saying that in the past his race pace has not been on par with his qualifying pace. And I'm not wrong on that.

Vettel has shown to be a very good driver no doubt, but I think you're getting ahead of yourself. "wipe the floor with alonso and hamilton" please.

I think most would agree that if hamilton or alonso were driving the red bull last season they would have taken it EASY. So please, stop getting carried away.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Alonso being up to over a second behind Vettel must be pretty devastating.



It so fucking weird what happened there, in the middle sector he was only half a second slower but he piled on another full second between 2nd and final sector  

Vettel seems like pure rape this season, it seems him and Hamilton didnt use KERS but are 1st and 2nd :S


----------



## birabudo (Mar 26, 2011)

Vault said:


> It so fucking weird what happened there, in the middle sector he was only half a second slower but he piled on another full second between 2nd and final sector
> 
> Vettel seems like pure rape this season, it seems him and Hamilton didnt use KERS but are 1st and 2nd :S




I'm curious how did you know hamilton did not use kers


----------



## Sorin (Mar 26, 2011)

Vettel may have the best car at the moment but Webber has the exact same car and he was way behind him in today's qualifying session.

Last year he made some mistakes but was also unlucky in a few races where he was leading the pack but the car failed him in the final stages of those races.Overall he was the best last year,i think nobody can deny that.Not to mention the fact that as time passes by he will become more and more experienced and that's a scary thought for his opponents imo.

Anyway him and Hamilton are the best drivers at the moment with a slight advantage to Vettel.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2011)

stepdogg said:


> I'm curious how did you know hamilton did not use kers



It was mentioned.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Vettel may have the best car at the moment but Webber has the exact same car and he was way behind him in today's qualifying session.
> 
> Last year he made some mistakes but was also unlucky in a few races where he was leading the pack but the car failed him in the final stages of those races.Overall he was the best last year,i think nobody can deny that.Not to mention the fact that as time passes by he will become more and more experienced and that's a scary thought for his opponents imo.
> 
> Anyway him and Hamilton are the best drivers at the moment with a slight advantage to Vettel.



Other drivers have had their cars fail them last season. Some more so than vettel. So again that is another thing that shouldnt be mentioned in an attempt to glorify vettel. Its not something isolated to vettel.

Its easy to be the best when your car is that much better than your opposition.

In terms of experience, the same could be said for hamilton.

Yes he is getting more out of the car than his team mate. But I'm sure most would agree hat vettel is a better driver than webber, especially in qualifying. Its not as if webber is some elite driver. Its not as if he's competing against an experienced world champion (in webber). Also I'm sure I wouldnt be reaching too far to say that the team rallies around vettel, and the car is more than likely built around him. Look at the situation where they took the wing from webber and gave it to vettel last season.

The fact of the matter is that Vettel is no where near as proven as most are making him out to be.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 26, 2011)

maximilyan said:


> Other drivers have had their cars fail them last season. Some more so than vettel. So again that is another thing that shouldnt be mentioned in an attempt to glorify vettel. Its not something isolated to vettel.



I don't remember other drivers leading the pack by a wide margin and then suddenly abandoning or dropping several spots due to technical problems.It happened a couple of times with Vettel.

Anyway i already acknowledged the fact that he made some mistakes and if Alonso would have been more careful the title would've been his.



> Its easy to be the best when your car is that much better than your opposition.


That applies to all the drivers that have won the title /a few.Same could be said about Prost,Schumacher,Alonso,Hamilton etc.Your point?





> In terms of experience, the same could be said for hamilton.


Of course.Have i said otherwise?I was only referring to Vettel.

My point was that if he managed to win the title with so little experience then with a few more years of experience his chances are going to be even bigger.It remains to be seen if he confirms the hype though.



> Yes he is getting more out of the car than his team mate. But I'm sure most would agree hat vettel is a better driver than webber, especially in qualifying. Its not as if webber is some elite driver. Its not as if he's competing against an experienced world champion (in webber). Also I'm sure I wouldnt be reaching too far to say that the team rallies around vettel, and the car is more than likely built around him. Look at the situation where they took the wing from webber and gave it to vettel last season.


Every team has one favorite driver and one "black sheep".That's how they maximize their chances of winning the title.



> The fact of the matter is that Vettel is no where near as proven as most are making him out to be.


Of course he has more to prove until he becomes an well established champion but he is in his third year with a car that can compete for the title and he's 23.Give the guy a brake.He's the youngest world champion in history.Why wouldn't people have high expectation from him?


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2011)

Dude. Others have won the title with the best car, yes. But with a car thats faster by a margin of more than a second for a majority of the season, rarely.

Why would anyone else have the oppertunity to be leading a race by a great distance last season considering how slow their cars were in comparison to red bull? lol. The point is, others have had reliability issues with their cars, leading the pack or not. they have lost points because their car failed them.

You're telling me to give the guy a break, but I'm not bustin his balls. I'm merely trying to curve the vettel fap sessions. Dudes talking about him "wiping the floor" with hamilton and alonso. I'm fine with people saying he's currently one of the best drivers, and his potential is great, but dont go over board with statements like that. Thats just annoying.

Until he wins a world championship where his car is slower, on par, or only marginally faster than his rivals, then I dont think you guys should start the fap sessions. Thats all I'm saying.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 26, 2011)

maximilyan said:


> Dude. Others have won the title with the best car, yes. But with a car thats faster by a margin of more than a second for a majority of the season, rarely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fap sessions.

I undertsand what your trying to say but this thing is inevitable.The same happened with Hamilton...dude wasn't even in F1 and in 2006 all the media and the people were already giving him the title.But you can't deny that Vettel has great potential.

He demonstrated the ability to win races and positon himself decently with a poor car from the 2007 and 2008 seasons but most of you guys only remember the last year where he had the best car and underrate his merits when the potential was shown a lot earlier.

Anyway I'm hoping we have a great race tommorow.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 26, 2011)

Like I said, I admit vettel is undoubtably one of the best drivers right now.

I just dont like people disrespecting other champions in favor of a guy just managed to win the title on the last race of the season with a car that was vastly superior to the opposition.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 27, 2011)

Great qualifying and well done to Hamilton was so happy he got second. Just hope Vettel does not have it easy in the race.


Which starts now.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 27, 2011)

T-15

I plan to watch all races this season.

Sup Blaze


----------



## Blaze (Mar 27, 2011)

Yo adee.

No way am i missing any races. Even if I did there is bbc iplayer so I can watch the whole thing.

It's 6am here and I cannot wait for it to start.

Vettel better not run away.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 27, 2011)

He needs to. 3 stop strategy most likely for him.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 27, 2011)

Given the tyres it most likely for everyone.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 27, 2011)

McLaren reliability issue as usual smh.

Hope hamilton can bring that car home in second.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 27, 2011)

atPerez

lol Pet-Troll still trolling on Nando


----------



## Blaze (Mar 27, 2011)

Decent race shame about the car being damaged would have loved to see Hamilton push Vettel a little.

Big mistake by Button cost him quite a bit.


Webber was really bad such a big difference in speed with Vettel.


Well done to Perez..very impressive.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2011)

That russian. 
Perez was not bad either, I like when people do astonishing things in the first race.

Poor webber, that's his third 5th place in Melbourne (the other times he didn't finish or got no points, except for one 9th place)
Funny how 9 years later in a champion-fitting car, he's still only getting 5th place like in his first race in melbourne 2002... with a fucking Minardi.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Something was obviously wrong with webbers car. Soon as the race was over he parked it. looked like something was over heating.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilyan said:


> Something was obviously wrong with webbers car. Soon as the race was over he parked it. looked like something was over heating.



Maybe he had problems with the brake ballance or something. Looked like his brakes were smoking a bit more than normal.
It was a nice race to watch. I dont think Hamilton couldve gotten closer to Vettel despite the damage to his car. 
But what a disapointment for Heidfeld, his car was obviously damaged.
Petrov being third is great for lotus-renault.
Both of the Mercedes cars being knocked out of the race, silly Barrichello, he needs glasses. Schumacher had a good start but it was all for nothing......
I liked this race  !
Owh btw thumb up for Sauber !! Perez is awesome.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 27, 2011)

Koba and Perez DQed


----------



## Sferr (Mar 27, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Koba and Perez DQed



He, he 

But damn, what a race for Rubens. If only Rosberg pressed on breaks a little bit later


----------



## Godot (Mar 27, 2011)

It was a pretty decent race. A shame about Button messing up like that, as well as Webber being well of the mark, but well done to Petrov and Perez, those two were brilliant today.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> Koba and Perez DQed



What the fuck


----------



## Sferr (Mar 27, 2011)

Godot said:


> What the fuck



They were too fast today 

But I am very optimistic about the speed of Williams. This race was a failure but at least Rubens was very fast and that's a good sign for future races for me


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 27, 2011)

LOOOOOOOL

how can you blame Nico for Ruben's retardation?! 

that was never gonna happen....only Kimi could pull off a move like that


----------



## Sferr (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not blaming him, that was clearly Barichello's fault.
Still, if Rosberg pressed on the breaks a bit later, the crash would have been avoided.  But Barichello clearly should have waited for a more safe overtaking chance.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> Maybe he had problems with the brake ballance or something. Looked like his brakes were smoking a bit more than normal.
> It was a nice race to watch. I dont think Hamilton couldve gotten closer to Vettel despite the damage to his car.
> But what a disapointment for Heidfeld, his car was obviously damaged.
> Petrov being third is great for lotus-renault.
> ...



lol, yeah it looked that way.

as for hamilton, you're right. vetell drove well today, and obviously had a faster car.

hopefully mclaren can keep improving.


----------



## birabudo (Mar 27, 2011)

Good race glad Hamilton  got second. Anyone notice there was no racing line formed as the weekend progressed.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 27, 2011)

Petrov. 

It was a great race imo, at least behind Hamilton.KERS and the spoiler trick are really helping with the overtaking.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2011)

And Red Bull didn't even use KERS yet


----------



## Sorin (Mar 27, 2011)

:doseaerodynamics


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2011)

:datadriannuwey


----------



## Godot (Mar 28, 2011)

They're gonna use KERS in Malaysia. It's gonna be entertaining to say the least


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty upset for Sauber myself


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 28, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And Red Bull didn't even use KERS yet



Its because their KERS system isnt 100% reliable.....


----------



## Vault (Mar 28, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And Red Bull didn't even use KERS yet



Hamilton didnt either, this season looks promising


----------



## Sorin (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty sad for Sauber to have both cars DSQ'ed.Hopefully in the next race they return with the same form and Kamui can kick ass. 




Vault said:


> Hamilton didnt either, this season looks promising





Lewis Hamilton said:


> "The start was not particularly great," Hamilton conceded, "I really got  a lot of wheelspin and lost quite a bit of ground to Sebastian. There  was nothing I could do, just try to keep my position. Fortunately, with  the KERS, I was able to hold second and, from then, on it was quite a  smooth race."


----------



## Blaze (Mar 28, 2011)

Hamiltons kers were broken/damaged around the middle part of the race.

KERS are not yet perect yet. They also add quite a bit of weight which the teams need to factor in. Still I'm getting tired of saying that those Red Bulls are freaking fast.


Also shame about Sauber


----------



## Sarun (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ The way some are posting here, it seems like Red Bull is lapping other teams.


----------



## Vault (Mar 28, 2011)

A second faster almost every lap in F1 is freaking fast man.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 28, 2011)

In terms of F1 speeds they really are.



I really hope McLaren come back...I'm tired of seeing Red Bull parties after the race.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 28, 2011)

atleast the RB are good on merit

unlike that Brawn GP trash

that made that waste Button world champ


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 29, 2011)

The advantage redbull has is similar to the advantage that brawn gp had, in terms of car performance compared to its rivials.

Button ran away with the title. Yet last season vettel and webber did not.

I've never regarded button to be an elite driver, but give him credit. If he was in the redbull car last season instead of vetell I believe he would have won, and made it look easy at that.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 29, 2011)

but Honda gave up and spent like half the previous season HAXXing their car

Button is average at best, and its a shame a journeyman like him got a world title.....man was shit for 10 years......


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 29, 2011)

i want mclaren to win this season. make it happen hamilton.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 29, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> ^^ The way some are posting here, it seems like Red Bull is lapping other teams.



Im not a  red bull fan but that car is probably the best on the grid.


----------



## K. (Mar 30, 2011)

so, how about that petrov? able to hold off alonso again hehe.


----------



## K. (Mar 30, 2011)

and...[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9DBlGpnzqY[/YOUTUBE]

this made me lol'd


----------



## Garfield (Mar 30, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And Red Bull didn't even use KERS yet


They bet on a better gearbox and seems like they're winning the bet. Kers is too much weight and money. I don't like Kers. DRS on the other hand I like.


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2011)

DRS makes for alot of mistakes though, Barrichello knows


----------



## Zaru (Mar 30, 2011)

So Hamilton bitched about the front wing on the red bull cars, saying they give in at high speeds (which is an advantage in all sorts of ways)
We'll see what becomes of that.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 30, 2011)

adee said:


> They bet on a better gearbox and seems like they're winning the bet. Kers is too much weight and money. I don't like Kers. DRS on the other hand I like.



This isnt true, their KERS wasnt 100% reliable.
In the next race they are hoping to sort out the problems they have with the system.
If thats the case they will equipe their car with it.
As for the weight argument you are giving, the cars of red bull had extra ballast in the first grand prix due to not having KERS.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 31, 2011)

Hamilton can only bitch cause he isnt good enough


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 31, 2011)

Zaru said:


> So Hamilton bitched about the front wing on the red bull cars, saying they give in at high speeds (which is an advantage in all sorts of ways)
> We'll see what becomes of that.


all the teams with a stake in the championship bitched about the same thing last year
apparently red bull have a legal flexing wing


----------



## Blaze (Apr 1, 2011)

If you not seen it this was a really great show and talks about the danger the 60s/70s drivers faced at the time and the change that happened. Given I don't know much about history of F1 I was very surprised and shocked at some things that happened. The last footage where he was trying to stop everyone driving when the a fellow driver got burned was just sad.


Well worth watching.


----------



## Vault (Apr 1, 2011)

Doesnt iplayer only work for Brits?


----------



## Blaze (Apr 1, 2011)

I think so. Thought I still post it to those that can.


It was just aired 28 march still don't see any download link. Shame that.


Best thing one can do:


> *What you need to Do*
> The BBC restricts access to its  iPlayer service by checking the physical location of the Internet  provider you are using to connect to the Net. If it's based in the UK  you will be able to view, if it isn't then they block you from viewing.  It is as simple as that!
> 
> All you require to watch BBC iPlayer abroad is make it seem like you are located in the United Kingdom.
> ​


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

wake up, Malaysian GP qualifiers in few hours.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 9, 2011)

drs is awesome. it's much more reliable than the double-edged curse kers. 

and i haven't seen the first race, but the cars look shorter on the front don't they?


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 9, 2011)

Damn man. vettels qualifying pace is electrifying. dude is a beast. i say put them on the same team. shit would be godly.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 9, 2011)

Lewissssssss, 2nd he still has a chance but yeah vettel looks godly


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 9, 2011)

Koba-Rapist to take Webber's seat next season


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

Webber needs to be strong this race.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 10, 2011)

Heidfeld got Hamilton at the start, fuck yeah


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 10, 2011)

woah. Petrov, that was a big jump.

edit: and another 3rd place for Renault


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 10, 2011)

atPetrov


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 10, 2011)

It was a good race with some good action, yeah how high that car jumped then the stering came off


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2011)

What position was petrov before the race ended for him?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 10, 2011)

think he was 6th/7th?

was a good race. though having DRS for only the straight is retarded


----------



## birabudo (Apr 10, 2011)

Good race glad to see Renault get another podium Mclaren needs to improve their pace so they can compete with Red Bull.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 10, 2011)

Hamilton got 20 second penelty (along with gaylonso)

seriously, Alonso just drove into the back of him, thats some fucked up shit


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 10, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Hamilton got 20 second penelty (along with gaylonso)
> 
> seriously, Alonso just drove into the back of him, thats some fucked up shit



WAT? why oO


----------



## birabudo (Apr 11, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Hamilton got 20 second penelty (along with gaylonso)
> 
> seriously, Alonso just drove into the back of him, thats some fucked up shit



wow just wow due to this Hamilton loses a position and Alonso stays where he is I call bs it was a pure racing incident and IIRC Hamilton was not weaving when he was struck.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 11, 2011)

Couldnt have happened to two nicer guys


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 11, 2011)

it looks like alonso got the penalty for ramming into hamiltons car and hamilton got it for another situation where he was defending?!
still sucks! what is 20 sec doing to alonso? nothing..


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 12, 2011)

i meant aesthetically. 

and kimi's car was the best there was. and kimi is the best there was. nuff said. ok maybe not the best, but the coolest.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 12, 2011)

KImi > entire current crop ( minus KK )


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> it looks like alonso got the penalty for ramming into hamiltons car and hamilton got it for another situation where he was defending?!
> still sucks! what is 20 sec doing to alonso? nothing..



He was defending against a Ferrari.  You know the unwritten rule which is "Alonso is faster than you, confirm you understand."  Doesn't just refer to Massa but any title hunting driver.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 12, 2011)

nando is such a bitch


----------



## Godot (Apr 16, 2011)

Webber:


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 16, 2011)

RB should stop dicking about with Webber

its not even funny anymore 

Di Resta has potential


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 17, 2011)

rosberg #1? double win for germany incoming


----------



## Sarun (Apr 17, 2011)

Webber to 8th so far.

Edit: 7th now. he going Kimi 2005.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 17, 2011)

best race this season so far!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 17, 2011)

Hamilton racing like boss.

Edit; So do Webber.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 17, 2011)

what a great race by webber!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 17, 2011)

The spirit of Kimi lives on is Webbo 

Button is noob!! parked in wrong pit-box!! LOOOOOOOOOOOL

Nice win by Lewis, needed someone to end vettel streak!

Great race all round!!


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 17, 2011)

What a race.

I was pleasantly surprised with the performance of the Mercedes cars. It was good to see Alonso and Schumacher have some fun with each other.

And the performance dropoff of the tires is so rapid, holding on to your tires even one lap too long can destroy your race.

Webber


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 17, 2011)

the tires are really THE deciding factor this season. vettel could have won without his broken tire because he could have gone 3-4 extra rounds with his first set. 
nevermind, good to see hamilton winning and vettel still 2nd, will be a good championship this year


----------



## Godot (Apr 17, 2011)

Fuck me, Webber was a beast in the 2nd half of the race. Hamilton too.

Button however.... I feel your pain, bro and your humiliation.


----------



## birabudo (Apr 17, 2011)

Great race good to see Hamilton winning. 
Webber also had a fantastic race would have love to see him overtake  Vettel.
  It does seem like the races this season will be decided by tire management since the grip drops off so suddenly its also going to be interesting when they use the supersofts around Monaco.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 17, 2011)

Webber needs to use this momentum.


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 17, 2011)

webber and hamilton today. my mind was blown.

the race itself was fucking epic. one of the best i've seen for ages. so much over taking.

Hopefully Mclaren will keep getting faster like they usually do. hamilton needs that second championship .


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 17, 2011)

Great race today. Finally.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 17, 2011)

Ferrari


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2011)

Dear Button I guess all that Head and Shoulders didn't just get rid of your dandruff but also some of your brain cells too it seems.  Though Lol at red bull guy saying it was on purpose to mess up vettel for hamilton.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome race so much action. I'm so happy that Hamilton won it's been a while and great overtaking. Webber was the man 18 to 3 that was pure class. Massa doing well with that car/Alonso.


I did laugh whern Button did that in the pit lane. That was embarrasing.


----------



## Santoryu (May 1, 2011)

Suprised someone besides Vettel actually won. However that red bull car is way to fast. Ferrari/Alonso have a slow car, I don't see who can stop Vettel even though Hamilton won, his car is not fast enough.


----------



## Sarun (May 1, 2011)

3 week break is bit too long.


----------



## insi_tv (May 8, 2011)

another win for Vettel 
good race by Alonso tough


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2011)

vettel is peerless 
mclaren are said to be bringing upgrades to the next race
hoping for more performance gains


----------



## MunchKing (May 8, 2011)

Vettel solos everyone. 

Awesome race. The DRSmade overtaking easy, sometimes a bit too easy. The tires were a deciding factor, again. 

Schumacher's driving just hurt to watch today. He didn't pass anyone without touching. The contact with Petrov ruined his race. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2011)

Red Bull dominating as per usual, that's some heavy dominance right now.


----------



## birabudo (May 8, 2011)

Vettel is in a class of his own. Good to see Ferrari making a comeback hope Mclaren's upgrades next race make a difference. Also it seems like DRS is making overtaking a bit to easy


----------



## insi_tv (May 8, 2011)

overtaking is good and all, but sometimes, like you guys say, it's seems a bit to easy. regardless, if someone overtakes you because of DRS you should be able to overtake him again with DRS... if you aren't able to then he is simply faster. just means that no one can be "blocked" by a slower driver anymore.

vettel is in his own class but his car is in an own UNIVERSE right now. we will see if ferrari and mclaren can step up their game cause you can't win races when your car is simply slower.


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2011)

Is it just my imagination, or was the power structure more set in stone during a SEASON until a few years ago? Nowadays teams can completely lose their dominance in just a few races.


----------



## insi_tv (May 8, 2011)

i would imagine the reason for this is that the teams are "stealing" technologie that are already used by other teams. reverse-engineering wasn't that much used in previous years to be honest.
red bull is still the best because they got the best all around package in my opinion.


----------



## Jαmes (May 8, 2011)

red bull has definitely fixed their cars up very nicely. gone are the days of unreliability fucking up their speed.


----------



## insi_tv (May 10, 2011)

for whoever is interested:


i almost cried at certain scenes of the movie, the music is unbelievable fitting, i can't find words to describe the movie... a MUST-SEE for every f1 and motorsport fan!


----------



## choco bao bao (May 11, 2011)

I seriously have to get my hands on a ticket for the night race. It's always just before my mid-terms which I need to study for  But maybe next year after I graduate.


----------



## SxR (May 22, 2011)

Vettel wins again , Hamilton just ran out of laps


----------



## kristibrud (May 22, 2011)

Congrats Vettel. Great defending in the end against Hamilton


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2011)

If this keeps up, it will start to remind me of the 2002 season.

You know, when Schumacher finished first or second in every race except one, and won the championship with a 61 point lead in the previous-previous point system (that's not even half of the points drivers get nowadays) with 6 races left in the season?


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

61 point lead in 10 points for win system with 8 for 2nd. Current system is 25 for winner with 18 for runner-up. This will be 3 digits margin if Vettel keeps this up.


----------



## birabudo (May 22, 2011)

congrats to vettal I really thought this race would just be the red bulls racing each other but it was good that it wasn't vettal really earned that victory surprised he held hamilton off.


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2011)

can't blame him or red bull.  They just have the perfect package right now, basically like last year but now without the reliability issues.  Next week comes my least favourite race of the year in monaco >>.


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2011)

If the new rules allow for overtakes in monaco, they're really a success.


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> 61 point lead in 10 points for win system with 8 for 2nd. Current system is 25 for winner with 18 for runner-up. This will be 3 digits margin if Vettel keeps this up.



6 for second, actually. Back then it was 10 6 4 3 2 1, that's it.


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2011)

Zaru said:


> If the new rules allow for overtakes in monaco, they're really a success.



Over takes

in monaco



yeah i know it can happen but hell even during the 80s/90s you were lucky to see them.


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 27, 2011)

I'm surprised, Alonso had the fastest Practice 2 time, I know that doesn't mean a WHOLE lot, but maybe we'll see some improvements from Ferrari this race?


----------



## insi_tv (May 27, 2011)

monaco is so much more dependant on the racers skill than the car. i hope it will rain, ultimate challenge


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2011)

red bull pit fuck up zomg


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2011)

63 laps in and Vettel, Alonso and Button are within like 1 second at the top. Unexpected.

Edit: Holy shit restart?


----------



## Godot (May 29, 2011)

Lee McKenzie - "Why do you think the stewards are targeting you?"

Hamilton - "Maybe cos I'm black"


----------



## birabudo (May 29, 2011)

Bad luck for hamilton today but none the less it was still a great race. However for sume reason i found my self being a bit upset that the drivers were able to put on fresh rubber(i know the rules allowed it) but still i wanted to see vettel fend off alonso and button whose tire strategy was playing out perfectly.


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2011)

Vettel would have been overtaken in pretty much any other track, but in monaco, he could hold them back long enough for that... incident to happen.


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2011)

One thing I am annoyed with is this "Causing an avoidable accident" thing rule that they have.  It basically makes drivers think twice weather to over take or not and in Monarco it is nigh on impossible at the best of times.

Hell the tactic of "I'm coming through it is upto you if we have an accident." was something Senna was praised for, ex drivers even said that it was one of the reasons why he was the best.  But someone tries that now and it is  drive through penalty.  

And if massa tries to blame Hamilton for his accident that took him out then he is blaming the wrong person.  He had time to recover in the 2 corners between the hairpin (slowest turn in F1) and the tunnel.

Also after red flags don't go out behind a safety car please.  Make the start happen like it used to with a normal grid race off and don't allow drivers to change tires while waiting on the grid.


----------



## Sorin (May 29, 2011)

Hamilton hasn't done anything wrong in his duel with massa but he crashed maldonado out of the race and he wasn't given a penalty for that so it cancels out in the end.



> Also after red flags don't go out behind a safety car please.  Make the  start happen like it used to with a normal grid race off and don't allow  drivers to change tires while waiting on the grid.


That's the way it's supposed to be.When the red flag appeared they were racing not waiting to take the start from the grid.They should have continued under safety car but the organizers made a good decision by stopping them so the last laps of the race would be raced under green flag.

I agree with on the tyres though.They shouldn't have allowed changes of tyres in that momant.It killed the last portion of the race.


----------



## Blaze (May 30, 2011)

What was frustating also is not letting everyone back in the right position for the restart. Would have been better.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2011)

what a moron running right into the path of a F1 car.  He knew what he was doing retard.


----------



## Teach (Jun 6, 2011)

Hamilton is retarded. I hope the judges punish him hard next time, but knowing FIA, they just can't punish their golden boy.


----------



## Sann (Jun 8, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Vettel would have been overtaken in pretty much any other track, but in monaco, he could hold them back long enough for that... incident to happen.



Sure That's what defines Monaco^^ 
Still Vettel did an amzing job! Don't forget: he drove with those tires since lap 20 or something. Hamilton for instance couldn't have last so long. So of course the restart was luck, but Vettel also won because of his talent.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2011)

Teach said:


> Hamilton is retarded. I hope the judges punish him hard next time, but knowing FIA, they just can't punish their golden boy.



For what trying to overtake.  You do realise these same overtaking manouvers are the stuff that drivers claim made Senna the best in the business you know the whole "I am coming through it is upto you weather we crash or not"


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jun 12, 2011)

Such a depressing race...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2011)

Holy shit that finish
Vettel made a mistake, Button wins. With 6 stops and a race time of 4 hours. This race...


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 12, 2011)

Dat finish. 

Dat Button.

Dat Schumacher.



I'm seriously impressed by them both.


----------



## birabudo (Jun 12, 2011)

wow what a race jenson really proved himself in race that was looking really bad for mclaren


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

what a brilliant race
totally worth the wait
button drove like a man possessed


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2011)

Photo finish for massa and kobayashi, that was less than 0.1 second difference


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 12, 2011)

great race! button really did it, vettel had to risk everything because he was so much slower than button.

^
yeah, massa and kobayashi photo finish was spectacular

was hoping Mschumacher would get onto the podium


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2011)

I say photo finish but actually they have hightech sensors in the cars to determine who passed earlier, anyway


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 12, 2011)

no, they use photos, if only kobayashis team was better at photoshop


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 13, 2011)

You guys are both right, they use film and sensors.
I loved the race, too bad Schumi didnt get a podium.
But with 2 area's to use drs he was easy prey for Button (who was actually flying) and Webber. 
What about Hammilton ? What is he doing the last few races ?
They should give him a chillpill.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2011)

Hamilton, car not upto scratch and out of form but following the Senna rules of "I'm coming through it's your call if we crash." and "If you don't go for the gap no matter how small it is you are no longer a racer." but is in the wrong era of racing where those rules get you infront of the stewards more than anything.

Also of note is that Hamilton during the weekend was seen with the high ups of RBR


----------



## Blaze (Jun 14, 2011)

What a great race. Such a reat finish. So happy Vettel made a mistake and Button was outstanding. I wanted Schumi to get top 3 shame it did not happen. Sneaky Massa.


----------



## Godot (Jun 25, 2011)

Another day, another Vettel pole


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 25, 2011)

Im beginning to dislike the man with that one finger !


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jun 25, 2011)

I have high expectations after the last race. Bound to get disappointed?


----------



## MunchKing (Jun 26, 2011)

Il Diavolo said:


> I have high expectations after the last race. Bound to get disappointed?



Perhaps.

It's difficult to overtake in Valencia,  but with the DRS that might change. That long strip where the drivers may use the DRS is quite dirty besides the ideal line.So there is a loss of grip when you overtake. That should prove interesting when they're in the braking zone.

Of course, you can always hope that a Red Bull gets wings.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIAG8DvUc9c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll go with disappointed.


----------



## Godot (Jun 27, 2011)

It's kinda sad but expected that a lot of the main drivers said yesterday the title's practically over.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2011)

The battle for second place, ironically, is still up and running. Button and Webber equal, Alonso catching up. Hamilton... well, hamiltons gonna hamilton.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

i do hope alonso finds it in him to bring that ferrari to the second spot with the remaining races to go. he did very well in valencia. he should drive like every circuit is in his home country.


----------



## Sann (Jun 28, 2011)

Godot said:


> Another day, another Vettel pole



Nobody can stop him Love himpek


----------



## SxR (Jul 9, 2011)

Redbull again  No effect of the rule changes


----------



## Blaze (Jul 9, 2011)

Well done to Webber at least. Really disappointing by McLaren.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2011)

That was because the old way was actually somewhat holding back red bull.  This new rule will hurt them less than others.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 10, 2011)

Glad someone else besides Vettel won. Great race by Alonso.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 10, 2011)

Alonso really needed a success moment again. And Seb still took a ton of points and increased his lead.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 10, 2011)

Great race. Well done to Alonso. Great end to the race. Shame Webber could not pass Vettel.


----------



## Godot (Jul 24, 2011)

1. Hamilton 2. Alonso 3. Webber 4. Vettel

Finally Vettel doesn't get a podium. Hopefully Hamilton & Alonso dominate the front row for the rest of the season (no offense to Seb, I just don't want him winning so easily).

Also, why does Webber keep choking on pole?


----------



## birabudo (Jul 24, 2011)

Good race great to see the top three duke it out.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2011)

Red Bull sort of dethroned here, for the first time this season. But that was by far not enough to threaten Vettel in the championship yet.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 24, 2011)

fun race to watch
vettel will likely recover his form very quickly but at least there's still a chance of his championship run in not being all too easy
brilliant drive by lewis considering the position button retired from


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 29, 2011)

go hamilton and alonso! the 2nd place is up for grabs.


----------



## Godot (Jul 29, 2011)

BBC, Berine Ecclestone, Rupert Murdoch... I hate you all.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2011)

I like how he says going to sky sports gets bigger audience.  I'm like What?  BBC is in EVERY house in the UK and is also shown in the netherlands (and maybe other countries) yet sky sports is in less than 50%.  THE NUMBERS DO NOT ADD UP.

Why not just say the truth "Murdoch gave me more money than you guys earn in a life time so shut up and like it"  We already know that is what he means no need to lie about it.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 30, 2011)

Really hate the Sky news.


Football, Cricket gone and now F1. 

What's even more stupid by BBC is the fact they have 50% rights. I mean either take the whole right or don't take it all.


The last race was great by Lewis, Alonso and Webber. It was nice to see a 3 way race.

Hoping for the same thing this race. Finger crossed Vettle retires this race. We really need some challenge.


----------



## SxR (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't wait for Bernie to die, fucking old man taking F1 to sky 

Anyway, nice race today, enjoyed a lot, best race since Canada!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2011)

The stewards picking on hamilton again.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 1, 2011)

Could have been a great McLaren 1 & 2. Real shame for Hamilton. Well done to Button. Sadly Vettel is getting good points.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow maldonado at the end of Q2 swiping at lewis, talk about lack of discipline to say the least.


----------



## birabudo (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah that incident seemed totally uncalled for and i initially had Lewis pegged for it too until further inspection actually revealed it to be mostly Maldonado's fault IMO. However all in all this was a great qualifying session really thought Hamilton had pole until Vettel crossed the line, also would be interesting if tomorrows weather conditions are the same.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 27, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Wow maldonado at the end of Q2 swiping at lewis, talk about lack of discipline to say the least.



Yep, Lewis can be a bit of a dick but that was completely outrageous. He could have seriously injured Lewis, himself and the public. I predict a ban lasting a few Grand prixs.


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 28, 2011)

What a blitz start by Rosberg.



Edit 

Sucks to be Hamilton.

Schumi is on fire. 7 th at the moment.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2011)

WTF am i watching Vettel overtaking on the track OO


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 28, 2011)

I just have to say:  

BUTTON IS A DRIVING GOD.


----------



## Sann (Aug 28, 2011)

MunchKing said:


> What a blitz start by Rosberg.



Agreed 
I have to admit that in the beginning I didn't like Rosberg because he seemed so arrogant but now I know he isn't and I started to cheer for him, too 
Vettel is my number one but Rosberg is a great driver and deserves to be acknowledged as such.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 28, 2011)

Mercedes has got the best riders in their team. (my opinion)
If just the car was little bit faster in the corners.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2011)

Rumors about Raikkonen visiting Williams and a chance to come back in Renault if Kubica misses the deadline.
About Monza, man Ferrari looks bad :S


----------



## SxR (Sep 11, 2011)

Seeing the HRT coming sideways into the first corner, I was like 
Schumacher and Hamilton fight was a bit frustrating, last season Hamilton would've just rammed into him and gone through. But atleast the fight for second place in the championship is a bit tight now, it was funny that the commentator on BBC forgot Vettel was leading the race


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2011)

Well everyone forgot about Vettel after he went to first place tbh.
Shumi vs Hami was amazing, i could hear Lewis screaming from miles 
"GIVE ME MORE HIGH SPEED DAMMIT"
I also missed to what did Weber retire, did he collide with someone?


----------



## birabudo (Sep 11, 2011)

Good race i really thought the  Ferrari might be able to hold Vettal once it got past it but nope. But the battle between Hamilton and Shumi was good to see. And Weber retired after losing his front wing in the first turn and then taking parabolica too fast without it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2011)

Did he collide with Massa by a chance, i saw the Brazilian dropping to 9th or something.
Why would anyone go fast in parabolica without front wing :S you will never stop.


----------



## Godot (Sep 11, 2011)

Vettel was flawless today (apart from the start, obviously). He deserves to win the world championship, which he obviously will win at Singapore.

Feel sorry for Hamilton though. But I don't think the crowd would have appreciated that potential podium.


----------



## MunchKing (Sep 11, 2011)

Vettel reigns supreme. Button drove very strong. Schumacher was awesome today.   



LivingHitokiri said:


> Did he collide with Massa by a chance, i saw the Brazilian dropping to 9th or something.
> Why would anyone go fast in parabolica without front wing :S you will never stop.



He collided with Massa. The brazilian cut him off, costing Webber his front wing. Massa spun and went to ninth place.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2011)

SxR said:


> Seeing the HRT coming sideways into the first corner, I was like
> Schumacher and Hamilton fight was a bit frustrating, last season Hamilton would've just rammed into him and gone through. But atleast the fight for second place in the championship is a bit tight now, it was funny that the commentator on BBC forgot Vettel was leading the race



Well lets be honest.  They should just give Vettel the title, say to him "Take the rest of the year off" and let the others race.  Also Hamilton should stop going to sleep at starts and safety cars.


----------



## SxR (Sep 24, 2011)

The rumors of Kimi's return to formula 1 with Williams are increasing now. I would've liked it if he'd joined Williams 10 years ago, now a days they are just meh. I seriously hope Ferrari get a new, more competitive driver to replace Massa next season, he has been under performing for a long time now. It will surely add to the excitement, this season he has been non-existent for me.


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 24, 2011)

SxR said:


> The rumors of Kimi's return to formula 1 with Williams are increasing now. I would've liked it if he'd joined Williams 10 years ago, now a days they are just meh. I seriously hope Ferrari get a new, more competitive driver to replace Massa next season, he has been under performing for a long time now. It will surely add to the excitement, this season he has been non-existent for me.



I'd be seriously dissapointed if Kimi joins Williams, sure it's got history, but now - nothing to offer. C.mon Kimi don't embarrass yourself on the track. You don't need money, if you do I'd rather you go sellin' "revolutionary" vaccuum cleaners on a Shopping channel..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 24, 2011)

Williams-Renault, i think everyone remembers what this means eh?
I don't care if Kimi goes even in HRT i just want him in F1


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2011)

Vettel is


----------



## birabudo (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah Vettel is seriously dominating hopefully next season Mclaren and Ferrari will be more competitive so that it will be a true three-way battle.


----------



## SxR (Sep 25, 2011)

I think the German national anthem has to be the most played anthem over the last decade in Formula One


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2011)

Just counted the german wins from 2000-2011:

2011: 9
2010: 5
2009: 4
2008: 1
2007: 0
2006: 7
2005: 1
2004: 13
2003: 8
2002: 12
2001: 12
2000: 9

Remember that in the early 00s, Ralf was winning some races too.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 25, 2011)

lol Rick Astley       .


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2011)

SxR said:


> I think the German national anthem has to be the most played anthem over the last decade in Formula One



Only last decade.  What about 94, 95, hell even 96, 97, 98 and 99 had schumacher getting wins.  It is basically a 2 decade thing where the German Anthem gets played.

Funny thing about it though with an Austrian team winning races the past 2 years is that actually the German Anthem was written for Austria before the unification of Germany (tune not lyrics).

TBH I think another harsh punishment on Hamilton again.  What ever happened to the term racing incident.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2011)

I wonder if Button would be better off in RBR


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 25, 2011)

adee said:


> I wonder if Button would be better off in RBR



Everyone would be better in RBR at this moment.


----------



## Sann (Sep 25, 2011)

One race still to go Sebastian 
Seriously: I'm starting to fall in love with this guy *chuckle*


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2011)

So for button to win the title he needs 

Win every race
Seb to not score a single point
the plagues of Egypt
Meteorite strike
Alien Invasion
Zeus and the olympians appearing
Cena to be cheered by someone who isn't a single mother or under 5

Yeah, it's not gonna happen.

Hamilton tried to pass, massa blocked, two hit, racing incident.  TBH no worse than Michael blocking hamilton in Monza which he got let off for.

In most other years half of these drive throughs and such drivers get would be waved off as a racing incident which needs to come back.  Not all incidents must have a blame and someone punished mode they have now.


----------



## Sann (Sep 25, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> So for button to win the title he needs
> 
> Win every race
> Seb to not score a single point
> ...



*chuckle*
Yeah, NOT gonna happen

Agreed! It really gets on my nerves that the stewards investigate every single incident. Geez, it's a race!


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 28, 2011)

The tabloids here have stories about there being a serious power struggle within Williams. Might be old news in the U.K? Yeah, I know tabloids are tabloids, but it would be interesting to know what's going on. And what if any affect, is it gonna have on a possible Kimi return.


----------



## SxR (Oct 7, 2011)

Its grand-prix weekend again  Hate waking up at 7 am to watch a race


----------



## Sann (Oct 7, 2011)

*chuckle*
Same here, but I want to see the full race and not the short repeat.


----------



## SxR (Oct 8, 2011)

Hamilton would've easily been on pole today stupid McLaren tactics


----------



## Sann (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!!!!! He did it! Great drive Sebastian!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Herzlichen Gl?ckwunsch^^ Wuhuhu!!! Oh yeah, aha^^


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 9, 2011)

lol hamilton

''I cant see out my mirror'' 

ill be honest, i didnt see Button crushing Lewis like this............


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations to Sebastian Vettel, superb season.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2011)

pretty flawless season from vettel
if red bull/adrian nuwey produces another car that's miles ahead of the others next year i expect a repeat performance
hamilton needs to find his grove again :/
button on the other hand is simply brilliant


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2011)

Only third place must have been a bummer. Vettel wanted to win with a win


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 9, 2011)

''Its a shame their arnt enough virgins on the grid''



Vettel is troll mode


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 9, 2011)

missed the race but congrats vettel and red bull. we have another double world champion. 

was pleasantly surprised to see alonso in 2nd. although i like mclaren more than ferrari, i like alonso more than either mclaren drivers so i hope he fights back for that 2nd spot.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 9, 2011)

Webber. Come on, win a race.


----------



## SxR (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations to Vettel, dominated the season, deserved champion. But I wish for a more competitive season for 2012, especially from Ferrari, I also wish Mercedes can become competitive as well. It would be nice to see a four-way fight for the championship. The race for second place is still quite tight, I hope Button can hold on to it. 
I just realised Rally world champion is also called Sebastian, I stopped following Rally in 2006 and since then he has won seven consecutive world titles and is on the way to his eighth WTF!!!


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2011)

Hopefully next season the sport is more competitive.  This season was just vettel raping everyone.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 9, 2011)

Hoping all thre cars are very close to each other next season to make it really exciting.


Well done to Vettel/Red bull. Good win by Button too.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 10, 2011)

Even though Vettel ran away with most of the races it made for a very entertaining season. I like every one of the top 8 drivers, plus they all seem to have great respect for each other, with the exception of Hamilton and Massa who's battles seem to pop-up every race, which makes for an all new style of entertainment.

Jensen Button is on fire at the moment, he's finding his stride, really bringing it against Vettel in the last couple races.


----------



## Sann (Oct 10, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> I like every one of the top 8 drivers, plus they all seem to have great respect for each other, with the exception of Hamilton and Massa who's battles seem to pop-up every race, which makes for an all new style of entertainment.
> 
> Jensen Button is on fire at the moment, he's finding his stride, really bringing it against Vettel in the last couple races.



Same here
And you simply gotta love Button. I like his driving style and his calm personality. He's awesome!

A german moderator suggested Massa and Hamilton should go hiking together or something like that^^ Maybe it'd help


----------



## Sann (Oct 15, 2011)

Hamilton on pole?
Might get interesting


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2011)

I think what happened with Hamilton this season is he just lost his head.

I honestly think Vettle doing what he did this season got to him. He was the golden child 2 seasons ago but now thats Vettle. Vettle done what he couldn't and thats win back-to-back titles. Look at how Alonso acted when Hamilton first joined. He knew there was a new golden child and he started acting out of character/

If you see his racing he was doing things he didn't normally do. He was always aggressive but this season he was just trying crazy overtakes. He was too egar to overtake and win places. Now the championship is over and done with he has no pressure I think you'll see him win more of the remaining races than anyone else.

I think he will win the championship next season as well. I think he's gonne be so determined.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2011)

Dan said:


> I think he will win the championship next season as well. I think he's gonne be so determined.



Well, he needs the right car for that. The dices will be freshly rolled until march.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 15, 2011)

i'm just happy to see mclaren bringing back their pace.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 15, 2011)

Finally someone else on pole feels good.

Hoping it turns to a win for Lewis more than a one two for McLaren. 


A Massa v Alonso would be great if only they stop telling Massa to move over. They have nothing to play for so I hope they let them race.


Dan said:


> I think what happened with Hamilton this season is he just lost his head.
> 
> I honestly think Vettle doing what he did this season got to him. He was the golden child 2 seasons ago but now thats Vettle. Vettle done what he couldn't and thats win back-to-back titles. Look at how Alonso acted when Hamilton first joined. He knew there was a new golden child and he started acting out of character/
> 
> ...


I think you're looking too deep.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 15, 2011)

I forgot there was a race on this weekend. The weekly/fortnight jumps always get me.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 16, 2011)

Come on Webber.:33


----------



## Sann (Oct 16, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Well, he needs the right car for that. The dices will be freshly rolled until march.



Agreed.
For what use can all this determination be if you don't have the car and the speed? Each and every single formula 1 driver is awesome. If they weren't they wouldn't driver formula 1.



Blaze said:


> Finally someone else on pole feels good.



Indeed
Still I'm not tired of watching Vettel win^^


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2011)

Aaaaand Red Bull owns it again. 
Even both Toro Rosso are in the Top 10.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Oct 16, 2011)

LoL @ Alonso on the boardradio:
"Im giving up"
sublime hidden message


----------



## Sann (Oct 16, 2011)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> LoL @ Alonso on the boardradio:
> "Im giving up"
> sublime hidden message



Yeah that was a good one
All in all a nice race


----------



## SxR (Oct 16, 2011)

I enjoyed the race, after qualifying I thought redbulls would struggle here but clearly Hamilton's strategy was to get on pole and then block Vettel from taking the lead. Vettel taking fastest lap on the last lap, what unbelievable pace this kid has


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2011)

Blaze said:


> A Massa v Alonso would be great if only they stop telling Massa to move over. They have nothing to play for so I hope they let them race.



If i were massa ever since last season i would have told Ferrari to shove it.  I am in this car to win races and the title not to play second fidle to anyone.  Though anyone agreeing to play second place to anyone when they both have a chance at a title just isn't a true racer imo.


----------



## Sage (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't follow F1 but I was just left speechless...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Sn08nh7zoto[/YOUTUBE]




R.I.P Dan Wheldon


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 16, 2011)

I sat down to watch the first couple of laps but it felt really boring. There was no atmosphere.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 16, 2011)

I had never seen something so horrific in Indycar racing just goes to show you how dangerous they are.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, what an incredible crash. When you have 15 cars bunched up with not a car length in between them, I surprised something like that doesn't happen every race. I really dislike American motorsport but it's always tragic when a death occurs.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 17, 2011)

They should have never been racing there it could have been prevented


----------



## SxR (Oct 17, 2011)

Very tragic, I used to follow the Indycar racing season until they stopped showing it on ESPN. RIP Dan.


----------



## SxR (Oct 18, 2011)

The next grand prix is in India, I hope the track is ready and there are no dogs and cows wandering onto the circuit


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2011)

So the New Jersey govenor says they are going to host a GP in 2013.  I hope it isn't true as NO country should host more than 1 GP, especially a country that couldn't give a crap about F1 and cares only about oval tracks.  

For the record i am against spain having 2.  Italy having 2 (San Marino GP was just an excuse for italy having 2) and Germany having 2.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 26, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> So the New Jersey govenor says they are going to host a GP in 2013.  I hope it isn't true as NO country should host more than 1 GP, especially a country that couldn't give a crap about F1 and cares only about oval tracks.
> 
> For the record i am against spain having 2.  Italy having 2 (San Marino GP was just an excuse for italy having 2) and Germany having 2.



don't understand that 
why shouldn't countries like germany and italy, who are maniacs concerning cars, shouldn't host two races? i mean they got fans and all that sensation surrounding the gran prix. i'd take a german or italian grand prix over a bahrain grand prix every day.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 26, 2011)

I rather F1 should be concerned about expanding to more countries rather than keeping them locked up in few countries. It provide opportunities to spread of the sport and bring in new fans. And financially speaking, it would increase the revenue for F1 and through increasing demand, having 1 race in Spain is much more financially rewarding than 2 if they can find some lucrative market elsewhere.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

I do like the 1 race per country keeps it different.

I would like very different race tracks instead of smilar ones it gets a little boring.

Looking forward to the Indian race.


----------



## Sarun (Oct 27, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I do like the 1 race per country keeps it different.
> 
> I would like very different race tracks instead of smilar ones it gets a little boring.
> 
> Looking forward to the Indian race.



Proud of India.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Proud of India.


Of course. Looking forward to watching the first practice once it's on iplayer.


I do wonder how many rupees it is to be in the stand. Either way i expect a lot of people.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 27, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> don't understand that
> why shouldn't countries like germany and italy, who are maniacs concerning cars, shouldn't host two races? i mean they got fans and all that sensation surrounding the gran prix. i'd take a german or italian grand prix over a bahrain grand prix every day.



I agree i'd rather have them over Bahrain and some of the newer ones but there are countries that have been left out in recent years in Europe.  Also Mexico had a good track, so did South Africa and they had the fans to back it up.

F1 should have even tried to get into Finland during the late 90s/early 2000s with both Mika and Kimi about.  Maybe even try more Asian countries like Indonesia or Thailand.  Go back to Argentina or another South American country.

Potentially many great places that have had or could have good tracks but lets keep it a nation hosting a max of 1 GP a year.  US will not love F1, it got tainted with the whole Michelline tires Fiasco (Which was the fault of the track not letting them test while Bridgestone used the other tire company they own who do tires in indy for the track).  They already have Indy and NASCAR there is no room for F1 there.


----------



## SxR (Oct 28, 2011)

The track looks really great! turn 3 and 4 are as wide as a motorway! 

The pollution looks high and there are dogs on the track but good job India!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm ready to see this India track live and in-action, perfect timing for me as well. Right on a Sunday night!


----------



## Sann (Oct 29, 2011)

Vettel on pole  Niiiiice^^


----------



## SxR (Oct 29, 2011)

Hamilton penalised again, this sucks although I think the two DRS zones should be enough for him to make it to the front and the grid places make no difference I guess as the track is really dirty.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok it is official.  Hamilton and Massa both must have magnets attatched to their cars with the way they keep hitting each other all season.  It is the only thing that makes sense with those 2.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 30, 2011)

''I think Hamilton and Massa should get a room. They bump and grind with each other so often..''


----------



## Sann (Oct 30, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> ''I think Hamilton and Massa should get a room. They bump and grind with each other so often..''



:rofl
Yeah, I saw it coming^^ Those two love birds 


Sebastian won again...good boy


----------



## SxR (Oct 30, 2011)

What a boring race, I expected some battles in the top six but nothing happened apart from Hamilton and Massa. I think the DRS activation zone was too far into the straight to have any effect and the track being dusty meant fewer risks. Also I noticed that when people did catch up in the long straights they were losing a lot of time in the inside section behind the car in front. Very disappointed


----------



## iGoku (Oct 30, 2011)

SxR said:


> What a boring race, I expected some battles in the top six but nothing happened apart from Hamilton and Massa. I think the DRS activation zone was too far into the straight to have any effect and the track being dusty meant fewer risks. Also I noticed that when people did catch up in the long straights they were losing a lot of time in the inside section behind the car in front. Very disappointed



why disappointed? vettel was on pole and has had by the fastest car all season this was too be expected webber has just failed with a very fast car. most races have ben boring this season. mainly because it was very obvious after a few races vettel would win. last season was a bit different because alonso some how  managed to run vettel close with a much slower car but you cant do that every season. unless the the tops teams are close in speed again f1 will be boring for a while.


----------



## Sann (Nov 11, 2011)

Racing weekend ahead ladies & gents


----------



## Teach (Nov 29, 2011)

Kimi R?ikk?nen is back! Lotus Renault made a 2-year deal with him.


----------



## Godot (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmmm, so should we get our Russian superstar Petrov to drive for us? Or what about waiting and hoping for Kubica? Or we've got 2 very talented young drivers in Senna & Grosjean...

NOPE LETS BUY RAIKONNEN LOL


----------



## VoDe (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm so happy that R?ikk?nen is back.

One of the all time most talented drivers.



Godot said:


> Hmmm, so should we get our Russian superstar Petrov to drive for us? Or what about waiting and hoping for Kubica? Or we've got 2 very talented young drivers in Senna & Grosjean...
> 
> NOPE LETS BUY RAIKONNEN LOL



They needed a top notch driver...

Red Bull has Vettel (2 times champion)
Ferrari has Alonso (2 times champion)
Mercedes has Schumacher (7 times champion)
Mclaren has Button and Hamilton (both are champions)

and Lotus: Vitali Petrov and Bruno Senna? That doesn't really work. How do you suppose they get sponsors etc if they can't compete with their rivals.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 2, 2011)

Now that iceman is back on track its time to take F1 more seriously XD


----------



## VoDe (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you remember these:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Often remembered for his monosyllabic nature, Kimi?s interviews can be fairly funny?
> 
> On tyres?
> 
> ...


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 3, 2011)

VoDe said:


> Do you remember these:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



haha oh lord! kimi is such a legend


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 3, 2011)

You made that up..............


----------



## VoDe (Dec 3, 2011)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:


> You made that up..............


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 3, 2011)

You still made it up........


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Dec 3, 2011)

On a sidenote, who will take the williams seat ?
Will it be Rubens Barichello or Adrian Sutil ?
I really hope Sutil signs a 1year contract at Williams .
And then moves up to better team, he deserves it.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 3, 2011)

That Kimi piece was hilarious.


----------



## VoDe (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm somewhat disappoint that Bottas didn't get a chance.

Oh well at least he drives in 15 Friday practices.


----------



## SxR (Dec 9, 2011)

So its Kimi + Grosjean for Lotus in 2012. No more Petrov after his silly rant, Senna deserves a race seat though and I hope Kubica can come back in 2013.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2012)

> *Marussia F1, formerly Virgin Racing, have revealed their logo as they prepare for the 2012 season.*
> Russian sportscar maker Marussia bought a major stake in Virgin  Racing in 2010 and have now taken over as the title sponsor although  Virgin remain a partner in the team.
> The team revealed their logo at the turn of the new year, also  launching new Twitter and Facebook pages as they look to reinvent  themselves.
> Marussia are one of three teams that applied for name changes  ahead of the 2012 season, with Lotus Renault GP now know as Lotus while  Team Lotus have switched to Caterham.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2012)

> *Williams' former director of engineering  Patrick Head has stepped down from the team's board of directors, ending  his association with F1.*
> Head announced at the Brazilian GP that he would not be retaining  an active role with the team but was expected to remain as one of  Williams' directors. However, the Briton has now decided against doing  so.
> The 65-year-old began his motorsport career with Lola in 1970  having graduated from University College London with a degree in  mechanical engineering.
> In 1977, Head co-founded Williams F1 with Frank Williams and in  more than three decades at the helm of Williams' engineering department,  Head led the team to 113 grand prix victories and secured nine  Constructors' and seven Drivers' World Championships.
> ...


End of an era.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2012)

> *Rossi is confident that he is on course to secure a race-seat in Formula One in the future.*



*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Youngster Alexander Rossi is confident that he is on course to secure a race-seat in Formula One in the future.*
> The American enjoyed a profitable 2011 in which he came in third  in the World Series by Renault and had a run out for Team Lotus (now  Caterham) in the Abu Dhabi young driver's test in November.
> While the 20-year-old is yet to confirm his plans for 2012, he  believes that his hard work over the years is starting to pay off.
> "Since 10 years old when I was given my first opportunity to race  in karts, my passion, drive and determination has always been the same:  to make and succeed in F1. I've made the most of every opportunity that  I've been fortunate to have and I'm continually reminded of the large  number of people that include investors and sponsors that believe in me,  who have also sacrificed so much for me to be where I am today," Rossi  is quoted as saying by _Crash.net_
> ...


 



haha                        .


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn you Tachi I was sure it would be the inevitable arrival of valentino and his embarrasment when he couldn't even get into the points.

Though I don't know much about Alexander, I don't think I can see him staying in F1 more than a few years before being lured into Indy where he will dominate the field as even the most average F1 driver seems to end up high up in Indy while the other way around seems less certain (Villeneuve and montoya the only 2 that were high up)


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay! I tricked someone


----------



## Godot (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel so sorry for Kubica right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2012)

Poor guy bad things always happen to him

(Was going to say he could never catch a break but then i realised how wrong that was)


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 17, 2012)

going back to williams again





> Brazilian Bruno Senna has signed to drive for Williams in 2012.
> 
> The move means the 28-year-old is joining the team for which his uncle Ayrton Senna was driving when he was killed in 1994.
> 
> ...



Of all the teams I really didn't think he would end up there knowing that it was the team his uncle was racing for when he died.  But same time glad he did.  I can't see williams doing that bad this year either,  Bruno has the talent, they have a Renault engine which is proven to produce good race pace consistantly they just need to get the car sorted out which i feel they can do.

Sad to see Rubens go though


----------



## Godot (Jan 17, 2012)

Good, he deserves a place in F1. I just hope every report about him from now on doesn't start with "Bruno Senna, driving for the team that Ayrton drove for when he died..."

And I forgot about Williams having a Renault engine. For their sake, I hope they don't let Caterham overtake them.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2012)

omg raikkonen


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2012)

So 6 champions driving in one season?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7dhwTSRWWE[/YOUTUBE]



> "It was very clear we were working with a former world champion. It was a good day."
> 
> Permane added that he could not understand why Raikkonen had a reputation for being uncommunicative, as he had got on well with the Lotus team so far.
> 
> "He must have two faces - one for [the media]," Permane said. "He's perfectly normal. "He was very happy to sit and talk about the car for as long as it takes. He's very open."





Zaru said:


> So 6 champions driving in one season?



Yup: Schumacher, Alonso, Vettel, R?ikk?nen, Hamilton and Button.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 24, 2012)

Ferrari F2012:

the wear and tear on your car


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 24, 2012)

yeya-!! Sauber Team Ready-!! cant wait for Australia..


----------



## Godot (Jan 25, 2012)

Caterham's launch pictures leaked:



And in case your wondering, _every_ team will have that nose.


----------



## SxR (Jan 25, 2012)

Godot said:


> And in case your wondering, _every_ team will have that nose.



You're joking 

That looks horrendous!


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 25, 2012)

Godot said:


> Caterham's launch pictures leaked:
> 
> 
> 
> And in case your wondering, _every_ team will have that nose.





SxR said:


> You're joking
> 
> That looks horrendous!


ugly indeed..


Sergio Perez Rumored to Ferrari.. not bad at all since im a Perez fan/Sauber to..

the Rumor is that Sergio Perez moves to Ferrari and Esteban Gutierrez moves up from GP2 from Team Lotus ART into Sauber F1 Team.. Sauber  retaining awesome japanese driver Kobayashi. 

SOURCE

the wear and tear on your car


----------



## Godot (Jan 26, 2012)

A shame; Kobayashi at Ferrari would have been a sight to behold


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2012)

if all the cars will look like that it would consolidate a recent yearly decline in aesthetics imo.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LG3f2VYCWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 31, 2012)

Sauber to feature ugly Caterham Nose bump.......... i guess its really aerodynamic or what ever gah.. i didntt want my Sauber to have that ugly bump but i quess all teams have to since if you dont doo it youll be slower out on track...... ): 


Godot said:


> A shame; Kobayashi at Ferrari would have been a sight to behold



nd PEREZ is the one going to Ferrari 

Sauber is also gona change its team colors up a little Peter SAuber hinted at the Base Colors remanning the same Red/Black/White but that 
the car will seem Darker i guess he said rather then whiter because out on track its sometimes difficult to set the c30 apart from the rest since it blends into the scheme.. he said nd its true as a fan i would often have  hard time pointing out the Sauber Car.. 

but now with the c31 it will be easier for the car to be spoted on TV..



Link removed


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2012)

Reminds me of a ross brawn design


----------



## Godot (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you based McLaren, for proving me wrong


----------



## K. (Feb 2, 2012)

McLaren just made the whole front end lower to avoid having the "step down" nose. For safety reasons they all have to have a lower nose section.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 2, 2012)

K                                                                               .


----------



## K. (Feb 2, 2012)

i'm not digging this new rule involving fights for position.



> - Drivers may no longer move back onto the racing line having moved off it to defend a position


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 2, 2012)

^ that was always an unwritten rule among the drivers, for safety reasons
but it was largely ignored last year so its been made an official rule now :/

also, that mclaren looks sexy as fuck, sad to see the L shaped sidepods go though


----------



## K. (Feb 2, 2012)

^yea but now since it's a written rule... bleh. it should be to a certain extent. 



i miss the late 80's early 90's era


----------



## VoDe (Feb 3, 2012)

Ferrari F2012


*Spoiler*: __ 








Force India VJM05


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 3, 2012)

lmfao, the ugliness


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 3, 2012)

The noses suck, but other than that I see sexy machines.


----------



## Godot (Feb 3, 2012)

That Ferrari looks like a fucking beast of a machine.

Them noses, though...


----------



## K. (Feb 3, 2012)

anticipating merc, williams and redbull


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 3, 2012)

McLaren still have the best looking car for 2012 so far.  The Ferrari looks a bit too bland for me.

Then again looks aren't anything if they can't get the car to challenge for the titles this year.


----------



## SxR (Feb 4, 2012)

uugh the cars look more like trucks than formula 1 cars.  

Lets hope the performance of the Mclaren is not affected by their decision to have a different design to the others.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjgSaYQ_GeY[/YOUTUBE]

It doesn't look bad as others tho.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 5, 2012)

Lotus E20:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Far better looking than Ferrari, Force India or Caterham tho.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2012)

Sauber: C31



lol


----------



## VoDe (Feb 6, 2012)

^ That's one ugly car.


----------



## Godot (Feb 6, 2012)

Tachikoma said:


> Sauber: C31
> 
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## VoDe (Feb 6, 2012)

^ Are you serious?


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 6, 2012)

Here is what i think The Lotus Car is the best looking as far as that ugly Duck Nose goes.. But the best car is by far the McLaren.. BY FAR what a beast.. 


on another note the Sauber c31 is the Ferrari F2012

with a different color scheme take a look at the body ignore the different liverys ignore the colors just look at the body work nd WOW petter sauber just added a few things nd basicly used the Ferrari design.. something that he has done in the past.. his team tends to basicly copy Ferrari but ferrari doesnt seem to mind.. they then lightly modify it to make it "different"
what ever the c31 is powered by the same engine inside tho different fuel efficient technology is at work on the c31.. last year Sauber ran less pitstops then any other team sometimes only 2 in races where team would do atleast 3or 4 in the case of teams with incidents.. 

what ever F1 cars are mostly ugly this year except for the Lotus nd Mclaren teams..
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## VoDe (Feb 7, 2012)

First tests:

Pos	Driver	Team	Time	Laps
*1.	 Raikkonen	Lotus	 1m19.670s	75*
2.	 Di Resta	Force India	 1m19.772s  +0.102	101
3.	 Rosberg	Mercedes	 1m20.219s  +0.549	56
4.	 Webber	Red Bull	 1m20.496s  +0.826	54
5.	 Ricciardo	Toro Rosso	 1m20.694s  +1.024	57
6.	 Schumacher	Mercedes	 1m20.794s  +1.124	42
7.	 Kobayashi	Sauber	 1m21.353s  +1.683	106
8.	 Button	McLaren	 1m21.530s  +1.860	62
9.	 Massa	Ferrari	 1m22.815s  +3.145	69
10.	 Kovalainen	Caterham	 1m23.178s  +3.508	28
11.	 Maldonado	Williams	 1m23.371s  +3.701	25
12.	 De la Rosa	HRT	 1m23.676s  +4.006	44





> Kimi Raikkonen posted the quickest time in the first morning of testing in 2012 as the returning 2007 world champion set the pace in the new Lotus E20.
> 
> The Finn responded to the hype surrounding his return with four fast stints, and occupied the top spot on the timesheets from the minute he first left the garage.
> 
> ...





> Interview with James Allison
> 
> Q: The team were full of praise for the way Kimi went about the running in Valencia. Have you been equally impressed with him this morning? What has his feedback been on the E20?
> 
> ...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 7, 2012)

宮本Musashi said:


> Here is what i think The Lotus Car is the best looking as far as that ugly Duck Nose goes.. But the best car is by far the McLaren.. BY FAR what a beast..
> 
> 
> on another note the Sauber c31 is the Ferrari F2012
> ...



i could tell you whats different on the cars, but that involves going with this troll and burning my valued time

i probably wont grow to like the stepped noses, i might simply tolerate them instead


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 7, 2012)

aiyanah said:


> i could tell you whats different on the cars, but that involves going with this troll and burning my valued time
> 
> i probably wont grow to like the stepped noses, i might simply tolerate them instead



Why are you calling me a troll nd everyone can tell whats different with the cars.. Peter Sauber has been accused in the past by other team of copying Ferrari but they dont seem to mind they 'Ferrari' havent maid a formal complaint soo its simply not an issue..  

(the thing is the overall base is the same)

nd again i was on TOPIC mentioning simply that Sauber nd Ferrari run the same Body work nd Engines just different electronics nd as far as i know the gear box is the same how ever last season Sauber had some Gear Box issues with Kobayashis car during one race nd then Checos the next race.. which caused for some concern like with the Ferrari like they wanted to know why they were breaking down.. but thats a different story..


anyways i dont like the steped noses i admire McLaren for compensating elsewhere to fit regulation.. 

dont call me a troll tho wtf.. 



i hate you. . . . . .


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 9, 2012)

VoDe said:


> First tests:
> 
> Pos	Driver	Team	Time	Laps
> *1.	 Raikkonen	Lotus	 1m19.670s	75*
> ...



Lotus seem to be doing well.  2nd today with Grosjean behind the Mercedes of Rosberg with Vettel and Hamilton just behind  him.

FASTEST TIMES, DAY THREE TESTING, JEREZ

1 Nico Rosberg (Ger) Mercedes 1:17.613*

2 Romain Grosjean (Swi) Lotus 1:18.419

3 Sebastian Vettel (Ger) Red Bull-Renault 1:19.297

4 Lewis Hamilton (GB) McLaren-Mercedes 1:19.464

4 Jean-Eric Vergne (Fra) Toro Rosso-Ferrari 1:19.734

5 Sergio Perez (Mex) Sauber-Ferrari 1:19.770

7 Fernando Alonso (Spa) Ferrari 1:20.412

8 Bruno Senna (Brz) Williams-Renault 1:21.293

9 Guido van der Garde (Bel) Caterham-Renault 1:23.324 

Ferrari is well off the pace there.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 9, 2012)

Man all cars look damn ugly.
Mclaren always had a history for making good looking cars so im not surprised that thery look less ugly.
Now about Kimi, crossfingers


----------



## VoDe (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm really getting hyped up about the test.

Well I'm a Finn after all, so what can you expect.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 10, 2012)

VoDe said:


> I'm really getting hyped up about the test.
> 
> Well I'm a Finn after all, so what can you expect.



Who is it who said "'If you want to be World Champion hire a Finn" 


anyways whats up with Marussia car "delayed"

fairy tail


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 11, 2012)

A smokescreen, ohh poor Symons, what a start


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 12, 2012)

seriously what a rocky start for a team allready finishing in the back of the pack..


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 16, 2012)

Tire compound chosen


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2012)

New Mercedes


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2012)

lol Trulli 



> Vitaly Petrov replaces Jarno Trulli at Caterham F1 team


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 17, 2012)

Im actually sad to see Trulli going off,first Barichelo now him T_T


----------



## MunchKing (Feb 19, 2012)

Tachikoma said:


> New Mercedes



That nose.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 19, 2012)

^ Agreed, almost ugly as Ferrari.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 19, 2012)

didn't anybody think about the aesthetics when making that nose?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 19, 2012)

They really are ridiculously ugly.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> didn't anybody think about the aesthetics when making that nose?


They did. They figured if they made their cars ugly it would make Burnie look less trollish.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 20, 2012)

omg soo of all the ugly nooses i taught Renault looked best i mean Lotus.. but nooo Mercedes looks best McLaren looks beast however.. by far my favorites

first the 
McLaren
Mercedes 
Lotus.......... i cant believe theres an ugly RedBull nd ugly Ferrari..


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 20, 2012)

omg soo of all the ugly nooses i taught Renault looked best i mean Lotus.. but nooo Mercedes looks best McLaren looks beast however.. by far my favorites

first the 
McLaren
Mercedes 
Lotus.......... i cant believe theres an ugly RedBull nd ugly Ferrari..






Sauber C31 - vented chassis/nosecone

a slight Sauber Ferrari adaptation to help "reattach" the air flow where the steeped nose design is.. 

i wonder if Ferrari are running that system as well


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-ipmfPGFWM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 20, 2012)

lol burnie. does he have a problem?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 20, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> lol burnie. does he have a problem?



He is old and ugly so he feels he needs to impart those qualities on F1 cars


----------



## VoDe (Feb 21, 2012)

#10000 Post.



Also:


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 21, 2012)

Tachikoma said:


> He is old and ugly so he feels he needs to impart those qualities on F1 cars



so his problem is himself.  indeed that is a dilemma.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 27, 2012)

*Sauber’s Kamui Kobayashi set the pace in Barcelona on Friday as this week’s test at the Circuit de Catalunya drew to a close. The Japanese driver was two-tenths quicker than Thursday leader Pastor Maldonado, who had another encouraging session for Williams.*
*
FINAL day/ Day Four*

Unofficial Friday test times from Barcelona:*
1. Kamui Kobayashi, Sauber, 1:22.312, 145 Laps
2. Pastor Maldonado, Williams, 1:22.561, 134 Laps*
3. Paul di Resta, Force India, 1:23.119, 101 Laps
4. Jenson Button, McLaren, 1:23.200, 115 Laps
5. Felipe Masssa, Ferrari, 1:23.563, 103 Laps
6. Mark Webber, Red Bull, 1:23.774, 85 Laps
7. Jean-Eric Vergne, Toro Rosso, 1:23.792, 92 Laps
8. Nico Rosberg, Mercedes, 1:23.843, 139 Laps
9. Heikki Kovalainen, Caterham, 1:26.968, 70 Laps


*Pastor Maldonado planted Williams on the top of the Thursday timesheets as this week’s test continued at Barcelona’s Circuit de Catalunya. Maldonado posted a quickest lap of 1m 22.391s, outstripping the second-placed Mercedes of Micheal Schumacher by almost a second.*

*DAY 3 TIMES*

Unofficial Thursday test times from Barcelona:*
1. Pastor Maldonado, Williams, 1:22.391, 106 Laps
2. Michael Schumacher, Mercedes, 1:23.384, 127 Laps*
*3. Kamui Kobayashi, Sauber, 1:23.582, 99 Laps*
4. Jenson Button, McLaren, 1:23.918, 114 Laps
5. Jean-Eric Vergne, Toro Rosso, 1:24.433, 78 Laps
6. Mark Webber, Red Bull, 1:24.771, 97 Laps
7. Felipe Masssa, Ferrari, 1:24.771, 84 Laps
8. Paul di Resta, Force India, 1:25.646, 83 Laps
9. Timo Glock, Marussia*, 1:26.173, 108 Laps
10. Vitaly Petrov, Caterham, 1:26.448, 70 Laps
* 2011 car


*Force India’s Nico Hulkenberg was the quickest runner on this week’s second day of testing at Barcelona’s Circuit de Catalunya. Hulkenberg posted a best Wednesday time of 1m 22.608s around the Spanish track to beat the Sauber of Sergio Perez by just four-hundredths of a second.
*

*DAY 2 Times*

Unofficial Wednesday test times from Barcelona:*
1. Nico Hulkenberg, Force India, 1:22.608, 112 Laps
2. Sergio Perez, Sauber, 1:22.648, 85 Laps*
3. Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull, 1:22.891, 104 Laps
4. Fernando Alonso, Ferrari, 1:23.180, 87 Laps
5. Daniel Ricciardo, Toro Rosso, 1:23.639, 50 Laps
6. Lewis Hamilton, McLaren, 1:23.806, 120 Laps
7. Nico Rosberg, Mercedes, 1:24.555, 82 Laps
8. Valtteri Bottas, Williams, 1:25.738, 117 Laps
9. Vitaly Petrov, Caterham, 1:26.605, 69 Laps
10. Charles Pic, Marussia*, 1:27.343, 108 Laps


*

DAY 1 Times:*

Unofficial Tuesday test times from Barcelona:*
1. Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull, 1:23.265, 79 Laps*
2. Nico Hulkenberg, Force India, 1:23.440, 97 Laps
3. Lewis Hamilton, McLaren, 1:23.590, 114 Laps
4. Daniel Ricciardo, Toro Rosso, 1:23.618, 76 Laps
5. Fernando Alonso, Ferrari, 1:24.100, 75 Laps
6. Michael Schumacher, Mercedes, 1:24.150, 51 Laps
*7. Sergio Perez, Sauber, 1:24.219, 66 Laps*
8. Bruno Senna, Williams, 1:25.711, 97 Laps
9. Heikki Kovalainen, Caterham, 1:26.035, 31 Laps
10. Romain Grosjean, Lotus, 1: 26.809s, 7 Laps
11. Charles Pic, Marussia*, 1:28.026, 121 Laps
* 2011 car


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 28, 2012)

amount of laps run is much more interesting


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 28, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

